# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն >  Պատերա՞զմ, թե՞ խաղաղություն. լրջանալու պահը

## Chuk

Ժամանակն է դուրս գալ «Քաղաքական քննարկումներ թեմայից դուրս» թեմայի շրջանակներից ու էս հարցը ավելի հանգիստ ու կոնկրետ քննարկել: Լրիվ առանձացված:

Ավելի լավ վերնագիր, թեմայի համար, քան Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի 1997 թ. նոյեմբերի 1-ի *հայտնի հոդվածի* վերնագիր էր, չգտա:

Թեման շատ զգայական է բոլորիս համար, տեսակետներս կարող են կտրուկ տարբերվել միմյանցից: Դրա համար կոչ եմ անում էս հարթակում պահպանել հնարավորինս պոլիտկոռեկտություն, զերծ մնալ միմյանց պիտակումներից, հասկանանք, որ անկախ նրանից, թե ով հարցի լուծումը ոնց է տեսնում կամ պատկերացնում, նպատակը ամեն դեպքում երկրի անվտանգությունն է, Արցախի պահպանումն է, երկրի ծաղկումն է:

Ես ինքս ասելիք շատ ունեմ, բայց խնդրում եմ ներողամիտ լինել, որ շատ հաճախ ձեր հետ խոսելու եմ «այլոց շուրթերով», ավելի կոնկրետ այս թեմայում ձեզ եմ ներկայացնելու տարբեր հոդվածներ կամ հարցազրույցներ, որովհետև շատ հաճախ իմ ասելիքը ինձնից ավելի լավ ձևակերպել են ոլորտին ավելի լավ առնչություն ունեցողներն ու մասնագետները, պետական գործիչները, բանակցություններին անմիջապես առնչված մարդիկ: 

Հիշեցնեմ, որ «Պատերա՞զմ, թե՞ խաղաղություն» բանավեճի նոր ալիքը բարձրացավ 2016 թ. դեկտեմբերի 17-ին ՀԱԿ համագումարում Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթից հետո: Հաջորդ գրառման մեջ կտեղադրեմ այդ ելույթի տեքստն ու տեսահոլովակը:

Բոլորին խորհուրդ եմ տալիս անպայման կարդալ, նույնիսկ մեկից ավելի անգամ այդ ելույթը, ու փորձել կարդալ սառը՝ անկախ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի նկատմամբ ունեցած վերաբերմունքից: Ու ընդհանրապես, այս թեմայում ցանկացած նյութ, փաստարկ, տեսակետ խորհուրդ եմ տալիս ուշադիր ուսումնասիրել՝ հնարավորինս ոչ զգայական մակարդակում:

----------

John (16.02.2017), Աթեիստ (13.02.2017), Հայկօ (13.02.2017), Հարդ (13.02.2017), Ներսես_AM (14.02.2017), Տրիբուն (13.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

ԼԵՎՈՆ ՏԵՐ-ՊԵՏՐՈՍՅԱՆԻ ԵԼՈՒՅԹԸ
ՀԱՅ ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍԻ 2-ՐԴ ՀԱՄԱԳՈՒՄԱՐՈՒՄ

(17 դեկտեմբերի, 2016թ.)




Իմ վերջին հոդվածներից մեկում ես նշել էի, որ «Հայաստանի բոլոր չարիքների՝ սոցիալական ծանրագույն վիճակի, բնակչու­թյան աղքատության, զանգվածային արտագաղթի, բանակի թեր­զինվածության, ապօրինի ընտրությունների, արդարադատու­թյան չգոյության, ժողովրդավարության եւ մարդու իրավունքների ոտ­նահարման արմատը կոռուպցիան է՝ պետական պաշտոնյաների կողմից ազգային հարստության համատարած ու անհագ թալա­նը» (iLur.am. 19.10.2016; «Չորրորդ իշխանություն». 20.10.2016)։ Սակայն սա այսբերգի միայն տեսանելի մասն է։ Անտեսանելին 1998 թվականից ի վեր Հայոց պետականաշինության հիմքում դրված քաղաքական փիլիսոփայությունն է, այլ կերպ ասած՝ Ղարա­բաղ­յան ստատուս-քվոն պահպանելու եւ հարյուր տարի էլ շրջափա­կումների պայմաններում զարգանալու ռազմավարությունը։ Թե ժամանակին կանխատեսված ինչպիսի կործանարար հետե­ւանք­ների է հասցրել այս փիլիսոփայությունը, կարծում եմ, ավե­լորդ է պարզաբանել։ Փաստն այն է, որ ժողովրդագրական, տնտեսական եւ ռազմական առումներով 1998 թվականին մենք ունեինք մի երկիր, իսկ այսօր ապրում ենք բոլորովին մի այլ երկրում։ Դա նշանակում է, որ այն կարեւորագույն խնդիրը, որը շատ ավելի ուժեղ վիճակում կարող էինք լուծել 18 տարի առաջ, այժմ հարկադրված ենք լուծել անհամեմատ թուլացած վիճա­կում։ Իսկ մի քիչ էլ հապաղելու պարագայում անխուսափելիորեն կհայտնվենք սրանից վատթար դրության մեջ, կրկնելով 1920 թվականի արկածախնդրությունը, երբ, ձգտելով առավելագույն տարածքային ընդարձակման, կորցրինք Հայաստանի Հանրա­պե­տության ունեցած տարածքի մոտավորապես կեսը։

Թվում էր, թե 2008 թվականի տնտեսական ճգնաժամի դեռ­եւս չհաղթահարված հետեւանքները, արտագաղթի ահագնացող տեմպերը, վտանգավոր չափերի հասած պետական պարտքը, դրա հետ կապված դեֆոլտի սպառնալիքը եւ մանավանդ ապրիլ­յան պատերազմի առաջացրած ցնցումը սթափեցնող ազդեցու­թյուն կունենան Հայաստանի իշխանությունների վրա՝ նրանց ստի­պելով արմատապես վերանայել Ղարաբաղի հարցում իրենց որդեգրած ապակառուցողական, աղետաբեր քաղաքականու­թյու­նը, եւ նշված մարտահրավերները դիմագրավելու բոլորովին այլ ռազմավարություն մշակել։ Սակայն դատելով վարչախմբի արձագանքից, կարծես թե, այս հարցում էլ մեզ հիասթա­փու­թյուն է սպասում, քանի որ ակնկալված ռացիոնալ քայլերի փո­խարեն, նա հրապարակ է նետել մի նոր անհեթեթ գաղա­փա­րախոսություն, որը կրկին մեզ դեպի փակուղի է առաջնորդում, դրանից բխող բոլոր բացասական հետեւանքներով։ Խոսքը վերաբերում է «ազգ-բանակ» ձեւավորելու մտահղացմանը, որը ցավալիորեն տեղ է գտել անգամ նոր կառավարության ծրա­գրում։ Մի կողմ դնելով հարցի բարոյական կողմը, որը վերաբե­րում է որպես «ազգ-բանակի» կառուցման առաջին քայլը դիտ­վող նոր հարկատեսակի կիրառմանը, ես կանդրադառնամ միայն այդ հասկացության քաղաքական բովանդակությանը։

* * *

Դրա համար, սակայն, նախեւառաջ անհրաժեշտ է պարզել, թե իրականում ինչ է թաքնված տվյալ հասկացության տակ։ Ամազոնուհիներին չհաշված, պատմությանը հայտնի է «ազգ-բանակի» ստեղծման երեք հաջողված դեպք՝ առաջին երկուսը միջնադարյան Մոնղոլիայում եւ Շվեյցարիայում, իսկ երրորդը՝ ժամանակակից Իսրայելում, նկատի առնելով, անշուշտ, որ միջ­նադարի պարագայում «ազգ» բառն օգտագործվում է պայմա­նա­կանորեն։ Երեւույթի մասին տարրական պատկերացում կազ­մելու համար, կարծում եմ, արժե թեկուզ համառոտակի անդրա­դառնալ նշված դեպքերից յուրաքանչյուրին։

XIII դարի սկզբին Չինգիզխանը, զենքի ուժով միավորելով միմյանց դեմ դարերով մարտնչած մոնղոլական տասնյակ ցեղե­րին, միջցեղային հարաբերությունների ավանդական համակար­գը փոխարինեց բանակային կուռ կառուցվածքով։ Բոլոր տղա­մարդիկ զորակոչվեցին բանակ՝ հերթագայությամբ ծառայելով տասնյակներից, հարյուրյակներից, հազարյակներից ու տասհա­զարյակներից (թուման) կազմված նրա ստորաբաժանումներում։ Դա մի կողմից արթնացրեց մոնղոլների «ազգային» ընդհանրու­թյան գիտակցությունը, մյուս կողմից՝ հնարավորություն ընձեռեց ստեղծելու մի այնպիսի ահեղ զինական ուժ, որի շնորհիվ այդ փոքրաթիվ ժողովուրդը կարճ ժամանակի ընթացքում կերտեց աշխարհի ամենաընդարձակ ցամաքային կայսրությունը, տիրե­լով Խաղաղ օվկիանոսից մինչեւ Լեհաստան ու Անատոլիա ըն­կած եւ իրենից գրեթե 200 անգամ ավելի բնակչություն ունեցող տարածքին։ Այդ հսկայածավալ կայսրությունը, սակայն, գոյա­տե­ւեց ընդամենը հինգ-վեց տասնամյակ, Կուբիլայ Մեծ խանի մահվան տարում (1294թ.) բաժանվելով չորս մասի՝ նվաճումների դադարումից հետո մոնղոլների ռազմական էներգիայի սպառ­ման, կայսրությունը միավորող գաղափարախոսություն ձեւավո­րելու անկարողության եւ գլխավորապես մոնղոլ ժողովրդի փոք­րաքանակության պատճառով։

Ինչպես նշվեց, «ազգ-բանակի» ձեւավորման հաջորդ հաջող­ված փորձը շվեյցարականն է, որի դրդապատճառներն ու հետա­պնդած նպատակները, սակայն, տարբերվում են մոնղո­լակա­նից։ Եթե մոնղոլների պարագայում դա ուղղված էր իրենց նվա­ճողական նկրտումներին հագուրդ տալուն, ապա շվեյցարացի­ների մոտ թելադրված էր թշնամական միջավայրում սեփական երկրի գոյատեւումն ապահովելու պահանջից։ Գերմանա-ֆրան­սա-իտալական խառը բնակչություն ունեցող ալպյան հովիտնե­րի ավատատիրական իշխանությունները շվեյցարական դաշնու­թյան ձեւավորման ավելի քան հինգհարյուր տարիների ընթաց­քում (1291–1815 թթ.), հարկադրված լինելով դիմագրավելու ահեղ հարեւանների՝ Ֆրանսիայի, Գերմանիայի եւ Ավստրիայի շարու­նակական հարձակումները, ապավինել են բացառապես սեփա­կան ուժերին եւ մարտունակ բանակի կերտումը դիտել որպես ազգային գերխնդիր։ Ու թեեւ վերջին 200 տարիներին Շվեյցա­րիան, օժտված լինելով չեզոք երկրի կարգավիճակով, արտաքին վտանգների չի ենթարկվել, եւ Եւրոպական մայրցամաքում տեղի ունեցած բոլոր, այդ թվում, առաջին եւ երկրորդ համաշխար­հա­յին պատերազմները շրջանցել են նրան, ավանդույթի ուժով, այսօր էլ բանակը մնում է շվեյցարացիների համազգային հոգա­ծության առարկան, որում զորակոչվածի, պայմանագրային ծա­ռա­յողի, կամավորի եւ պահեստազորայինի հանգամանքով ներ­գրավված են 18-ից 50 տարեկան բոլոր առողջ տղամարդիկ։ Պատահական չէ, որ ոմանց կողմից Շվեյցարիան, մեկ շնչին ընկնող զինվորականների թվով, համարվում է աշխարհի ամե­նա­ռազմականացված պետությունը, որն ի վիճակի է, փայլուն պատրաստված պահեստազորի մոբիլիզացիայի շնորհիվ, մեկ-երկու օրում տասնապատկել իր զինված ուժերի թվաքանակը։

Քանի որ «ազգ-բանակ» գաղափարի հայ ջատագովներն ընդ­օրինակման առարկա են համարում իսրայելյան փորձը, հարկ է առաջանում դրան անդրադառնալ մի փոքր ավելի մանրամաս­նորեն։ «Ազգ-բանակի» իսրայելյան ծրագրի իրականացման դրդա­պատճառն, ըստ էության, չի տարբերվում շվեյցարականից, թե­լադրված լինելով թշնամական միջավայրում ժողովրդի ան­վտան­գությունն ու պետության գոյատեւումն ապահովելու միեւ­նույն պարտադրանքից։ ՄԱԿ-ի գլխավոր ասամբլեայի 1947թ. նոյեմբերի 29-ի բանաձեւի հիման վրա Պաղեստինը բաժանվեց երկու հավասար մասի՝ տասնչորսհազարական քառակուսի կիլո­մետր տարածքներով։ Իսրայելը ճանաչեց այդ բանաձեւը եւ Պա­ղեստինում բրիտանական մանդատի ժամկետի սպառման օրը, 1948թ. մայիսի 14-ին, հռչակեց իր անկախությունը։ Պաղեստին­ցի արաբներն ու արաբական երկրները հրաժարվեցին ենթարկ­վել ՄԱԿ-ի բանաձեւին եւ հաջորդ օրն իսկ պատերազմ հայ­տա­րարեցին Իսրայելին, սակայն ջախջախիչ պարտություն կրելով, հարկադրված զինադադար կնքեցին։ Այսպիսով, անխտիր բոլոր հարեւան արաբական պետություններից համակեցության մեր­ժում ստանալով, Իսրայելն, իր գոյությունը պահպանելու համար, ստիպված եղավ բացառապես ապավինել սեփական ռազմական ուժին եւ հնարավորինս հզորացնել իր բանակը, ինչի շնորհիվ կարողացավ հաղթանակներ տանել նաեւ հետագա պատերազմ­ներում։ Արաբա-իսրայելյան հակամարտության մթնոլորտն ար­մա­տա­պես բարելավվեց 1978–1979 թթ. Քեմփ-Դեվիդյան համա­ձայնագրերի ստորագրումից եւ Եգիպտոսի ու Հորդանանի հետ Իսրայելի կնքած հաշտության պայմանագրերի վավերացումից հետո։ Իսկ 1993 թվականին Իսրայելի պետությունը ճանաչվեց նաեւ Պաղեստինի Ազատագրության կազմակերպության (PLO) կողմից, ինչը սկիզբ դրեց Իսրայելա-Պաղեստինյան հաշտու­թյան գործընթացին, որը մինչ օրս դեռ չի ավարտվել։ Հարկ է ավելացնել, որ գոյապահպանության եւ երկրի անվտանգության ապահովման գլխավոր առաքելության իրականացումից բացի, իսրայելական բանակաշինության ծրագիրը կողմնակիորեն նպաս­տել է նաեւ ազգային մի քանի այլ խնդիրների լուծմանը, մաս­նավորապես, բազմաթիվ երկրներից ներգաղթած տարալեզու ու տարամշակույթ քաղաքացիների խայտաբղետ զանգվածից ընդ­հա­նուր լեզվով ու մշակույթով միասնացած ժամանակակից ազ­գի ձեւավորման, գիտության եւ տեխնիկական մտքի սրընթաց զար­գացման, ինչպես նաեւ ռազմա-արդյունաբերական համալի­րում ներդրվող նոր տեխնոլոգիաները տնտեսության զանազան ոլորտներում կիրառելու առումներով։ Իսրայելական զինված ուժե­րի առանձնահատուկ դերի արտահայտությունն է նաեւ այն, որ զինապարտությունը տարածվում է ոչ միայն տղամարդկանց, այլեւ կանանց վրա եւ, որ այդ երկրի վերջին վաթսուն տարիների ութ վարչապետերից երեքը (Ռաբին, Շարոն, Բարաք) եղել են գեներալներ, իսկ երկուսը (Բեգին, Շամիր)՝ երկրապահական «Իրգուն» կազմակերպության լեգենդար հրամանատարներ։

Ժամանակի սղությունը թույլ չի տալիս ավելի հիմնավորա­պես լուսաբանել «ազգ-բանակի» ստեղծման պատմական այս նախադեպերը եւ խորանալ դրանցից յուրաքանչյուրի բովանդա­կության առանձնահատկությունների, տնտեսական, ժողովրդա­գրա­կան եւ հասարակական զարգացումների վրա նրանց ունեցած ազդեցության եւ այլ հարցերի մեջ։ Կարծում եմ, սա­կայն, որ այս թռուցիկ ակնարկն անգամ հստակ պատկերացում է տալիս այն մասին, թե ինչպիսի դրդապատճառներ ու գոր­ծոններ են ազդել նման գաղափարի հղացման վրա, եւ որքան ռեսուրսներ են պահանջվել դրա իրականացման համար, նկա­տի ունենալով, անշուշտ, թե՛ մարդկային, եւ թե՛ նյութա-տնտե­սական ռեսուրսները։ Դրդապատճառների վերաբերյալ, ինչ որ պետք էր, արդեն ասվեց։ Իսկ ռեսուրսների մասին ավելորդ է խոսել, որովհետեւ քանի խոսքը վերաբերում է հաջողված փոր­ձերին, նշանակում է, դրա համար անհրաժեշտ ռեսուրսները լիուլի բավարարել են։

*շարունակելի*

----------


## Chuk

*շարունակություն*

* * *

Ներածական այս հիմնադրույթներից բնականաբար բխում է, որ «ազգ-բանակի» կառուցման հայկական տարբերակի ճար­տա­րապետները պարտավոր են, առաջին հերթին, պատաս­խանել հետեւյալ երեք հարցերին. ինչպիսի՞ պարտադրանքից է թելադրված այդ ծրագիրը, ի՞նչ խնդրի լուծմանն է կոչված այն, եւ որքա՞ն ռեսուրսներ են պահանջվելու նրա իրականացման համար։ Խախտելով հարցերի հաջորդականությունը, նախ անդրա­դառ­նանք ռեսուրսներին։ Ի տարբերություն, որպես օրինակ բեր­վող, Իսրայելի, որի հրեա բնակչության թվաքանակը անկախու­թյունից ի վեր անշեղորեն աճել եւ 600 հազարից այսօր հասել է շուրջ 7 միլիոնի, Հայաստանի բնակչությունը 1988թ. երկրաշար­ժից ու խորհրդային փակ սահմանների փլուզումից հետո անընդ­հատ նվազել է՝ մի գործընթաց, որն այս պահին էլ դադարելու կամ թեկուզ դանդաղելու որեւէ միտում չի դրսեւորում։ Մարդ­կա­յին ռեսուրսների առումով Հայաստանի իշխանությունները մեծ հույսեր են կապում Սփյուռքի հետ։ Ինքս սփյուռքահայ լինելով, ինձ իրավունք եմ վերապահում ամենայն պատասխանատվու­թյամբ հայտարարել, որ այդ ակնկալիքը բացարձակ ցնորք է եւ ինքնախաբեություն։ Բավական է հիշեցնել, որ 1990-ականների եռամյա պատերազմին մասնակցել է ընդամենը 12 սփյուռքա­հայ։ Այդ թիվը ժամանակին ցավով հրապարակել է ոչ այլ ոք, քան պատերազմի բոլոր մանրամասներին տիրապետող Վազ­գեն Սարգսյանը։

Ինչ վերաբերում է նյութական ռեսուրսներին, ապա այստեղ էլ պատկերը նույնքան տխուր է, որքան մարդկային ռեսուրսների պա­րագայում։ Հայաստանի տնտեսությունը, 1994–2008 թվա­կան­ների որոշ վերելքից հետո սոսկալի անկում է ապրում, ընդ որում, ցավոք, առանց առողջացման որեւէ հեռանկարի։ Ինչպես ասում են՝ թունելի վերջում լույս չի երեւում։ Դա ամենեւին չի նշանակում, թե Հայաստանում ազգային հարստություն չի ստեղծ­վում։ Անշուշտ ստեղծվում է, բայց 2001 թվականից ի վեր, բարձր­աստիճան պաշտոնյաների կողմից դրա անխնա թալանի պատ­ճառով ծախսվում է սեփական բիզնեսների զարգացման, շքեղ ապարանքների կառուցման եւ Աֆրիկայում առյուծի որսով զբաղ­վելու վրա, իսկ մնացյալ գումարը կուտակվում է արտասահման­յան բանկերում։ Որպեսզի պատկերացնեք, թե ինչ ծավալի թա­լանի մասին է խոսքը, նշեմ, որ այն միանգամայն բավարար էր այսօր 300000 բնակչությամբ Ղարաբաղ եւ գերժամանակակից զինատեսակներով հագեցած բանակ ունենալու համար։ Եթե Հայաստանի տնտեսության ներկայիս վիճակը ողբալի չլիներ, ապա իշխանությունները, զոհված ու հաշմանդամ զինծառայող­ների ընտանիքների կարիքները հոգալու համար, ոչ մի այլ պա­րագայում չէին ընդունի ժողովրդից 1000-ական դրամ մուրալու խայտառակ օրենքը, ինչը, առաջին իսկ քայլով «ազգ-բանակ» գաղափարը վարկաբեկելուց բացի, ծանր հարված հասցրեց պե­տության արժանապատվությանը, մեզ ծաղրի առարկա դարձնե­լով աշխարհի առջեւ։ Նյութական ռեսուրսների առումով եւս առանձ­նապես հույս չպետք է դնել Սփյուռքի էական աջակցության վրա։ Նախ՝ Սփյուռքն ինչո՞ւ պիտի օգնի Հայաստանին, որի հարստու­թյունը թալանվում է սեփական իշխանավորների կողմից, եւ երկրորդ՝ երախտագիտությամբ գնահատելով հանդերձ սփյուռ­քա­հայ բարերարների եւ հասարակ ժողովրդի կողմից անկա­խության շրջանում Հայաստանին ցուցաբերված մարդասիրա­կան օգնությունը, չպետք է մոռանալ, որ այն երբեք չի գերա­զանցել մեր երկրի տարեկան բյուջեի երկու-երեք տոկոսը։ Իսկ սա, եկեք համաձայնենք, չնչին նպաստ է մի այնպիսի ծախսա­տար ծրագրի իրականացման գործին, ինչպիսին «ազգ-բանա­կի» կառուցումն է։ Անգամ եթե Հայաստանի ողջ տարեկան բյու­ջեն տրամադրվեր այդ ծրագրի իրականացմանը, դա նույնպես անբավարար կլիներ։

* * *

Այժմ անցնենք այն հարցին, թե ինչպիսի՞ պարտադրանքից է թելադրված «ազգ-բանակի» կառուցման հայկական ծրագիրը կամ, թե ո՞րն է դրա հղացման դրդապատճառը։ Ինչպես տե­սանք, մոնղոլների պարագայում դրդապատճառը այլ երկրներ նվաճելու նրանց ձգտումն էր, իսկ միջնադարյան Շվեյցարիայի եւ ժամանակակից Իսրայելի դեպքերում՝ թշնամական միջա­վայ­րում սեփական ժողովուրդների անվտանգությունն ու պետա­կանության գոյատեւումն ապահովելու խնդիրը։ Հայ ժողովրդի նվաճողական նկրտումների մասին ծիծաղելի է խոսել, եթե, իհարկե, նկատի չունենանք Բաքուն գրավելու, Արեւմտյան Հա­յաս­տանն ազատագրելու եւ ծովից-ծով Հայաստան ստեղծելու ցնորամիտ անուրջները։ Ինչ վերաբերում է «ազգ-բանակի» ստեղծման հարցում անվտանգության ու գոյատեւման անհրա­ժեշ­տությունից բխող պարտադրանքին, ապա շվեյցարական փորձը պետք է լիովին զանց առնել, որովհետեւ միջնադարն ավարտվել է, եւ պետությունների հարաբերություններն այսօր կարգավորվում են միջազգային իրավունքի բոլորովին այլ սկզբունքներով։ Թվում է, թե այս տեսակետից Հայաստանի խնդիրները համեմատելի են Իսրայելի խնդիրների հետ։ Իրոք համեմատելի են, սակայն լուրջ վերապահումներով։

Նշվեց արդեն, որ արաբա-իսրայելյան տեւական առճակատ­ման հիմքը միջազգային իրավունքին հակասող այն իրողու­թյունն է, որ արաբական երկրները հրաժարվեցին ենթարկվել Պաղես­տինի բաժանման վերաբերյալ ՄԱԿ-ի Գլխավոր ասամբլեայի 1947թ. նոյեմբերի 29-ի ընդունած բանաձեւին եւ Իսրայելի ան­կախության հռչակման հաջորդ օրը պատերազմ հայտարարե­ցին վերջինիս։ Իսրայելին, հետեւաբար, այլ բան չէր մնում, քան ապավինել սեփական ուժերին եւ ձեռնամուխ լինել «ազգ-բա­նակի» կառուցման գործին։ Այսինքն Իսրայելը ոչ թե կամովին է հանգել այդ մտքին, այլ իսկզբանե պարտադրված է եղել դիմելու նման բացառիկ քայլի։ Ի դեպ, Եգիպտոսի ու Հորդանանի հետ հաշտության պայմանագրերի կնքումից եւ դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունների հաստատումից հետո անգամ այդ պար­տա­դրանքը չի վերացել, քանի որ 21 արաբական եւ իսլամական պետություններ, ՄԱԿ-ի կանոնադրության ոգուն հակառակ, այդ­պես էլ մինչ օրս Իսրայելի հանրապետությունը չեն ճանաչել, ին­չը լրջագույն մտահոգության առարկա է շարունակում մնալ վեր­ջինիս համար։

Իսկ այժմ տեսնենք, թե, անգամ բավարար ռեսուրսների առ­կա­յության պարագայում, ինչն է Հայաստանին ստիպում ընթա­նալ Իսրայելի որդեգրած ճանապարհով։ Ի տարբերություն Իս­րա­յելի, Հայաստանը ճանաչված է ՄԱԿ-ի անդամ բոլոր պետու­թյուն­ների կողմից, բացառությամբ Պակիստանի։ Սահմանակից հարեւաններից միայն երկուսի՝ Թուրքիայի ու Ադրբեջանի հետ է, որ Հայաստանը դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ չու­նի։ Մյուս երկու հարեւանների՝ Վրաստանի ու Իրանի հետ իսկզբա­նե հաստատված են ջերմ բարեկամական հարաբերություններ, որոնք փոխշահավետության եւ աշխարհաքաղաքական նկատա­ռումներով, ոչ միայն բնավ խաթարելի չեն, այլեւ խորացման ու ավելի արդյունավետ համագործակցության հեռանկար են ցու­ցա­նում։ Անկախությունից ի վեր Իսրայելը վեց լայնածավալ պա­տերազմներ է մղել իր չորս հարեւանների՝ Եգիպտոսի, Սիրիայի, Հորդանանի ու Լիբանանի դեմ (1948, 1956, 1967, 1973, 1982, 2006 թթ.), չհաշված Իրաքի միջուկային կենտրոնին հասցված օդա­յին հուժկու հարվածը (1981թ.)։ Մինչդեռ Հայաստանը սահ­մա­նային ռազմական առճակատման մեջ է գտնվել միայն հարե­ւաններից մեկի՝ Ադրբեջանի հետ։ Այս առումով, իմիջիայլոց, տե­ղին է նշել, որ ներկայիս Հայաստանի վիճակը տարբերվում է ոչ միայն Իսրայելի, այլեւ Հայաստանի առաջին հանրապետության վիճակից, որն իր գոյության երկուսուկես տարիների ընթացքում պատերազմել է իր չորս հարեւաններից երեքի՝ Ադրբեջանի, Վրաստանի եւ Թուրքիայի հետ։

Ադրբեջանի ու Թուրքիայի հետ հակասությունների վերա­ցումն ու բարիդրացիական հարաբերությունների հաստատումը կախված են ընդամենը մեկ հարցի՝ Ղարաբաղյան հակամար­տության կարգավորումից, որին մանրամասն կանդրադառնամ քիչ հետո։ Չպետք է անկարեւոր համարել այն իրողությունը, որ հակառակ այդ հարցում Ադրբեջանի հանդեպ Թուրքիայի ցուցա­բերած անվերապահ քաղաքական աջակցությանը, վերջինս, շրջա­փակումից բացի, Հայաստանի դեմ որեւէ այլ թշնամական գործո­ղություն չի ձեռնարկել եւ ոչնչով չի կարողացել խանգարել Ղա­րաբաղի տարածքային ընդարձակմանը։ Ավելին, գուցե պարա­դոք­սալ հնչի, ցուցադրական աջակցությամբ մեծ հույսեր ներշն­չելով ու դրանով անզիջողականության մղելով Ադրբեջանին, Թուրքիան որոշ առումով նույնիսկ նպաստել է արցախյան բա­նակի արձանագրած հաջողություններին։ Եթե, հակամար­տու­թյան հարցում կողմերից մեկին աջակցելու փոխարեն, նա չեզո­քություն պահպաներ ու դրանով Ադրբեջանին անզիջողա­կանու­թյան չդրդեր, ապա Քելբաջարից հետո վերջինս չէր կորցնի իր տարածքի հավելյալ հինգ շրջանները։ Թուրքիայի ապակառու­ցո­ղա­կան միջամտությունն, այսպիսով, ոչ թե թուլացրել, այլ ավե­լի եւս սրել է Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության շուրջ ստեղծ­ված լարվածությունը։

Ինչեւիցե, վերոշարադրյալից ակնհայտորեն հետեւում է, որ Հայաստանը զերծ է իր գոյությանն սպառնացող գրեթե բոլոր այն արտաքին վտանգներից, որոնք անկախության ավելի քան քառասուն տարիներին սպառնացել են Իսրայելին եւ այսօր էլ դեռ շարունակում են սպառնալիք մնալ։ Հետեւաբար, մեր եր­կիրը, անշուշտ ուշադրության կենտրոնում պահելով ազգային բանակի հզորացման անհրաժեշտությունը, ամենեւին պարտա­դր­ված չէ հետեւելու «ազգ-բանակի» կառուցման իսրայելյան օրի­նակին։ Արաբական եւ իսլամական աշխարհի հետ Իսրայելի ունե­ցած խնդիրների համեմատությամբ, Հայաստանի ու Ղարա­բաղի խնդիրները շատ ավելի լոկալ ու լուծելի են։ Այդ պատ­ճառով է, մասնավորապես, որ միջազգային հանրությունը դրանք առայժմ առաջնահերթություն չի դիտում։ Այս ամենից բացի, Իսրայելյան փորձի ընդօրինակումը խոցելի է նաեւ մի այլ՝ մե­թոդաբանական առումով։ Ամենեւին պարտադիր չէ, որ որեւէ երկրում կիրառված արդյունավետ համակարգը կիրառելի լինի նաեւ ուրիշ երկրներում։ Չինական տնտեսական բարեփոխում­ների հրաշքն, օրինակ, կարող էր տեղի ունենալ միայն Չինաս­տանում։

Մի խոսքով, մեր պարագայում «ազգ-բանակի» կառուցման ծրա­գիրը ձախորդ, չմտածված, վտանգավոր ծրագիր է, որի միակ արդյունքը լինելու է արտագաղթի խթանումը եւ Հայաստանի ու Ղարաբաղի վերջնական հայաթափումը։ Տպավորություն է ստեղծ­վում, որ վարչախումբը մտադիր է «ազգ-բանակ» ծրագիրն իրա­կանացնել նրա բաղադրիչներից մեկի՝ ազգի վերացման գնով։ Այսինքն՝ որոշ ժամանակ անց մենք գուցե հզոր բանակ ունե­նանք, բայց հարց է՝ ազգ մնացած կլինի, թե՞ ոչ։

* * *

Բնականաբար հարց է առաջանում. եթե, ինչպես տեսանք, Հա­յաստանն իր անվտանգ գոյությունը պահպանելու համար պար­տադրված չէ դիմելու «ազգ-բանակի» ստեղծման ծայրահեղ քայլին, ապա այդ խնդիրն իր առջեւ դնելով, ի՞նչ նպատակ է հե­տապնդում մեր երկրի իշխանությունը։ Կարելի է, իհարկե, մտա­ծել, եւ այդպես մտածողներ կան, որ «ազգ-բանակ» գաղա­փարի առաջքաշումը իշխող կուսակցության հերթական հայրե­նա­սի­րախաղերից կամ նախընտրական փուչ կարգախոսներից մեկն է՝ «ազգովի դառնանք ֆիդայի», «համաշխարհային ազգ», «ազգ-կազմակերպություն», «ծովից-ծով Հայաստան», «Քուռ-Արաքս­յան հանրապետություն», «ոչ մի թիզ հող», «համահայկական բանկ», «Գյումրին՝ տեխնոպարկ», «Դիլիջանը՝ ֆինանսական կենտ­րոն», «Ստամբուլը՝ արյան ծով» հեքիաթների շարքից։ Եթե այդ­պես է, ուրեմն «ազգ-բանակի» գաղափարն այնքան էլ վտան­գա­վոր չէ, որովհետեւ նախորդ փուչիկների պես շուտով կպայթի։

Իսկ եթե վարչախմբի մտադրությունն այս անգամ լուրջ է, ապա անհրաժեշտ է հարցին անդրադառնալ նույնքան լրջորեն։ Շատ խելք պետք չէ հասկանալու համար, որ այդ գաղափարը ստատուս-քվոյի պահպանման միեւնույն ռազմավարությունն է՝ մատուցված ուրիշ փաթեթավորումով։ Այսինքն, մեր իշխանու­թյա­նը հոգեհարազատ մարկետինգի տրամաբանությամբ՝ իր սնան­կությունն ապացուցած, բարոյապես մաշված եւ սպառողին ձանձրացրած բրենդը փոխարինվել է մի այլ, ավելի գրավիչ ու բարեհունչ բրենդով։ Այլ կերպ ասած, դաս չքաղելով անցած 18 տարիների դառը փորձից, վարչախումբը որոշել է շարունակել Ադրբեջանի ու Թուրքիայի հետ հավերժ առճակատման տխրա­հռ­չակ քաղաքականությունը, որն այս կարճ ժամանակա­միջո­ցում արդեն իսկ տնտեսական, սոցիալական, ժողովրդագրական ու բարոյահոգեբանական բազում ավերներ է գործել Հայաստա­նում եւ Ղարաբաղում։ Դա նշանակում է առնվազն եւս 18 տարի ենթարկվել այդ ավերներին, մինչեւ Հայաստանից ու Ղարաբա­ղից բան չմնա, եւ խնդիրն ինքնըստինքյան կորցնի իր ակտուա­լությունը։

*շարունակելի*

----------


## Chuk

*շարունակություն*

Բազմիցս է ասվել, որ Հայաստանի ու Ղարաբաղի անվտան­գու­թյան, տնտեսական զարգացման եւ ժողովրդագրական վի­ճա­կի բարելավման գլխավոր երաշխիքը Ղարաբաղյան հակամար­տու­թյան եւ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավո­րումն է։ Պարզվում է, սակայն, որ այս տարրական ճշմարտու­թյունն ըմբռնելու համար 18 տարին էլ չի բավականացրել մեր իշխանություններին։ Իրականում խնդիրը մեկն է՝ Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծումը, որից հետո հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություն­ները կկարգավորվեն ինքնաբերաբար։ Իսկ Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծման այլ տարբերակ, քան փուլայինը, գոյություն չունի։ Այսօր բանակցությունների սեղանին, ըստ էության դրված է կարգա­վորման փոխզիջումային նույն առաջարկը, ինչ 1997 թվականին, այն է՝ որոշ տարածքների զիջման դիմաց Ղարաբաղին միջազ­գայնորեն ճանաչված միջանկյալ կարգավիճակ շնորհելու, իսկ վերջնական կարգավիճակի հարցը ապագային թողնելու տար­բե­րակը՝ երաշխավորված ղարաբաղա-ադրբեջանական շփման գծում խաղաղապահ ուժերի տեղակայմամբ։

Արդի աշխարհում նվաճողի միջնադարյան իրավունքն ու ջունգ­լիների օրենքն այլեւս չեն գործում, եւ հակամարտությունների կար­գավորման այլ տարբերակ, քան փոխզիջումը, գոյություն չունի։ Բանկօտտոմանյան կամ ոչմիթիզական մտածողություն ունեցող մեր անզիջողականների կողմից շատ սիրված Իսրայելի օրինակը նույնպես դա է ապացուցում։ Քեմփ-Դեվիդյան հաշ­տու­թյունը կայացնելու համար վերջինս Եգիպտոսին վերադարձրեց շուրջ 60 հազար քառակուսի կիլոմետր զբաղեցնող Սինայի թերակղզին, իսկ Պաղեստինի Ազատագրության կազմակեր­պու­թյան կողմից իր պետությունը ճանաչելու դիմաց լիակատար ինք­նավարություն շնորհեց արաբական Պաղեստինին, պատրաստ լինելով, որոշ խնդիրների լուծումից հետո, ճանաչել նաեւ նրա անկախությունը։ Դրանք դժվարին, ցավոտ փոխզիջումներ էին, հանուն որոնց կայացման Եգիպտոսի նախագահ Անվար Սա­դա­թը եւ Իսրայելի վարչապետ Իցխակ Ռաբինը նույնիսկ կյանքով հատուցեցին։ Այնպես որ, եթե անհրաժեշտություն կա անպայ­ման օրինակ վերցնելու Իսրայելից, ապա պետք է վերցնել ոչ թե «ազգ-բանակի», այլ «խաղաղություն այժմ (Peace now)» շարժ­ման օրինակը։ Հակամարտությունների փոխզիջումային կարգա­վորման կանոնը «թույլատրված է» խախտել միայն գերտե­րու­թյուններին։ Այդ բանը չգիտակցող Սադդամ Հուսեյնը, զավթելով Քուվեյթը, կործանեց թե՛ իրեն, թե՛ իր երկիրը։

«Փոխզիջման այլընտրանքը պատերազմն է» պնդումը, ապա­ցուցված պատմական անթիվ օրինակներով, վիճարկելի չէ։ Կա­րիք չկա նաեւ բացատրելու, թե ինչպիսի ողբերգական հետե­ւանքներ են ունենում պատերազմները։ Ոչ իսկ բուն պատե­րազ­մը, այլեւ նրա սպառնալիքն անգամ հղի է այդպիսի հետեւանք­ներով, որոնցից ամենացցունը զանգվածային արտագաղթն է։ Հայաստանը բնակչութչունից դատարկվում է ոչ այնքան սոցիա­լական ծանր պայմանների, աղքատության, արդարության բա­ցա­կայության եւ կոռուպցիայի, որքան պատերազմի վերսկսման տեւական վտանգի պատճառով։ Սա միայն մեզ հատուկ երեւույթ չէ, եւ այդ առթիվ ամենեւին չպետք է բարդույթավորվել։ Մեր աչքի առջեւ, վերջին մի քանի տասնյակ տարիների ընթացքում, պատերազմի կամ դրա սպառնալիքի պատճառով միլիոնավոր մարդիկ են արտագաղթել նաեւ Վրաստանից, Ադրբեջանից, Իրա­քից, Լիբանանից, Սիրիայից, Աֆղանստանից, Սուդանից, Ուկրաի­նայից եւ մի շարք այլ երկրներից։

* * *

Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության այն հանգուցալուծմանը, որին Հայաստանը առավելագույն ջանքերի գնով կարող է հաս­նել ներկայումս, շատ ավելի շահեկան պայմաններով մենք կա­րող էինք հասնել դեռեւս 1998 թվականին։ Եթե դա տեղի ունե­ցած լիներ, ապա ոչ միայն կխուսափեինք անցած տասնութ տա­րիների անտեղի տառապանքներից ու կորուստներից, այլեւ այսօր կունենայինք բոլորովին մի այլ՝ ծաղկուն, մարդաշատ, զար­գացող երկիր եւ ապահով Ղարաբաղ։ Ցավում եմ, որ այս պարզ ճշմարտությունները ժամանակին չհասկացվեցին իմ որոշ գործ­ընկերների կողմից, եւ մենք կորցրեցինք հարցի լուծման հարմա­րագույն պահը։ Հուսով եմ, որ այս պնդումը կընկալեք ոչ թե որպես ոմանց ուղղված կշտամբանք, այլ որպես զգուշացում առ այն, որ եթե նորից ժամանակ կորցնենք, հետագայում ստիպված ենք լինելու հարցը լուծել ավելի վատ պայմաններով ու շատ ավելի թույլ վիճակում։ 1998 թվականի իշխանափոխության կոր­ծանարար հետեւանքների պատճառը պետք է փնտրել ոչ թե գոր­ծող անձանց փոփոխության, այլ քաղաքականության շարու­նա­կականության խաթարման մեջ։

Անցյալը մի կողմ դրած, ակնհայտ է, որ այսօր մենք կրկին կանգնած ենք Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության կարգավորման հերթական պահը բաց չթողնելու հրամայականի առջեւ, ինչի վկա­յությունն են, մասնավորապես, վերջին շրջանում այդ ուղղու­թյամբ Ռուսաստանի գործադրած լուրջ ջանքերը։ Մի առիթով ես ասել եմ, որ Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծման բանալին գտնվում է Ռուսաստանի ձեռքում, եւ նրա այդ ջանքերն, արդ, գալիս են ապացուցելու տվյալ պնդման ճշմարտացիությունը։ Ընդ որում, Արեւմուտքը եւս, որի առաջնահերթությունների շարքում, ինչպես նշվեց, Ղարաբաղյան կարգավորումը տեղ չի գրավում, վստա­հաբար, ոչ միայն գիտակցում, այլեւ գնահատում է Ռուսաստանի առանձնահատուկ դերակատարությունն այդ հարցում։

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը, իր նախորդի՝ Հայոց Համազգային Շարժ­ման պես, Հայաստանի միակ կուսակցությունն է, որը ոչ միայն երբեք չի թաքցրել, այլեւ բազմիցս հրապարակավ հայ­տա­րարել է փոխզիջման եւ խաղաղության կողմնակցի իր դավա­նանքը։ Հետեւաբար, ոչ միայն սկզբունքի տեսակետից, այլեւ իրավիճակի թելադրանքով Կոնգրեսն առաջիկա խորհրդա­րա­նա­կան ընտրություններին պետք է մասնակցի սպառազինու­թյուն­ների մրցավազքի դադարեցման, նոր պատերազմի վտան­գի բացառման, Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծման, Թուրքիայի հետ հա­րա­բերությունների կարգավորման կառուցողական ծրագրով, որը բխում է ոչ թե մեր կուսակցության, այլ բացառապես Հա­յաստանի ու Ղարաբաղի ժողովրդի կենսական շահերից։ Այդ ծրա­գիրը, բնականաբար, հնարավոր է իրականացնել միայն ընտրություններում Կոնգրեսի հաղթանակի կամ Ազգային Ժողո­վում պատկառելի ներկայություն ունենալու պարագայում։

Սակայն, քանի որ ընտրությունները դեռ հեռու են ու դրանից հետո էլ, մինչեւ 2018թ. ապրիլը, Հայաստանում պահպանվելու է նախագահական համակարգը, անհրաժեշտ է հաշվի նստել այն հանգամանքի հետ, որ Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծման պատասխա­նատվությունը եւս մեկուկես տարի դրված է լինելու Սերժ Սարգս­յանի վարչակազմի եւ նրա հենարանը հանդիսացող կուսակցու­թյունների վրա։ Մյուս քաղաքական ուժերը, այդ թվում Հայ Ազ­գային Կոնգրեսը, առայժմ, կարծիք արտահայտելուց բացի, գործ­ընթացի վրա ազդեցության որեւէ այլ լծակ չունեն։ Դա չի նշանակում, անշուշտ, որ նրանք, եթե ոչ իրավական, ապա առ­նվազն բարոյական պատասխանատվություն չպետք է ստանձ­նեն եւ, ձեռքերը լվանալով, մի կողմ քաշվեն։ Մի այնպիսի համ­ազ­գային խնդրի լուծման հարցում, ինչպիսին Ղարաբաղյան հա­կամարտությունն է, խաղաղության եւ հաշտության կողմնակից բոլոր կուսակցությունները, քաղաքացիական կազմակեր­պու­թյուն­ները եւ մտավորական խավերը պարտավոր են զորավիգ կանգնել օրվա իշխանություններին, անկախ նրանց նկատմամբ ունեցած վերաբերմունքից։ Արտաքին սպառնալիքի կամ ներքին կայունության խախտման վտանգի պարագայում մենք միշտ առաջնորդվել ենք այս սկզբունքով, ինչի վկայությունն է, մաս­նավորապես, հոկտեմբերի 27-ին, ապրիլյան պատերազմի ժա­մա­նակ եւ Սասնա ծռերի հետ կապված դեպքերի օրերին մեր դրսեւորած դիրքորոշումը։

Մյուս քաղաքական ուժերը կա՛մ անզիջողականներ ու ոչմի­թիզ­հողականներ են, կա՛մ էլ, այդպիսին չլինելով, ազգադավ կոչվելու վախից, չեն համարձակվում Ղարաբաղի հարցում դիրք­որոշում արտահայտել։ Հակառակ այն հանգամանքին, որ ոչմի­թիզհողականներից շատերը հողերի ձեռքբերման հետ որեւէ կապ չեն ունեցել, իսկ որոշ մասը, Վարուժան Ավետիսյանի դիպուկ արտահայտությամբ, պարզապես զինվորի ու ազատա­մարտիկի արյան վրա ձեռք տաքացնողներ են, նրանց գոյու­թյունն ամենեւին արտառոց չպետք է համարել։ Այդպիսի ծայրա­հեղական ուժեր կան անգամ զարգացած ժողովրդավարական երկրներում, այդ թվում, սույն ելույթում բազմիցս հիշատակված Իսրայելում։ Արտառոցն ու ապշեցուցիչը Հանրապետական կու­սակ­ցության եւ կոալիցիոն կառավարության ներկայացուցիչների պահվածքն է։ Այդ կուսակցության ոչ մի անդամ եւ պետական ոչ մի պաշտոնյա, լղոզված ու կցկտուր խոսքերից բացի, երբեւէ փոխզիջման վերաբերյալ հրապարակային հստակ հայտարա­րությամբ հանդես չեն եկել։ Հասարակությանը խաղաղության նախապատրաստելու եւ դրա ընդդիմախոսներին հակադար­ձելու գործում նրանք փաստորեն լքել, մենակ են թողել իրենց նախագահին։ Այնինչ դա պետք է լիներ ոչ թե Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի, այլ առաջին հերթին, հենց իրենց գործը։ Պահն է, վերջապես, գիտակցելու, որ Ղարաբաղյան կարգավորման բա­նակցային գործընթացում հաջողության հասնելու համար Սերժ Սարգսյանին անհրաժեշտ է հանդես գալ ժողովրդի մեծամաս­նության, քաղաքական ուժերի եւ հասարակական կազմակեր­պությունների աջակցությունը վայելող առաջնորդի, եւ ոչ թե սե­փական երկրի ներսում լուրջ խնդիրներ ունեցող թույլ ղեկավարի հանգամանքով։ Իսկ դրա համար ոչ թե պետք է էժանագին «հայրենասիրական» հոխորտանքներով թեւաթափ անել նրան, այլ, ընդհակառակը, խրախուսել կատարելու Ղարաբաղյան կար­գավորման վճռական քայլը։ Այլապես, բանակցությունների ըն­թաց­քում նրա փաստարկների հետ ոչ ոք հաշվի չի նստի։

*շարունակելի*

----------


## Chuk

*շարունակություն*

Ժողովուրդները, որպես կանոն, երախտագիտություն են հայտ­նում այն առաջնորդներին, ովքեր իրենց ոչ թե նույնիսկ հաղ­թական պատերազմ, այլ խաղաղություն են պարգեւում։ Այս իրո­ղությունը հատուկ է ոչ միայն ժամանակակից աշխարհին, այլեւ խորապես գիտակցվել է անգամ միջնադարում։ Որքան էլ միջ­նադարյան հեղինակները գովերգեին իրենց թագավորների կամ սուլթանների զինական առաքինություններն ու քաջագործու­թյուն­ները, նրանց կողմից, այդուհանդերձ, ավելի բարձր էին դասվում այն պետական այրերը, որոնք խաղաղություն եւ բարօրություն էին պարգեւում իրենց ժողովուրդներին, թեկուզ դրանք նվաճ­ված լինեին փոխզիջումների գնով։ Հայ իրականության մեջ այդ գաղափարը հստակորեն ձեւակերպել են մանավանդ XI–XIII դարերի հռչակավոր մատենագիրներ Արիստակես Լաստի­վերտ­ցին եւ Հովհաննես Երզնկացին։ «Թագաւորաց օրէն է աշխարհի խաղաղութիւն եւ շինութիւն հոգալ»,– գրում է Լաստիվերտցին։ Ի դեպ, միջին պարսկերենից փոխառված հայերեն «շէն» եւ ասո­րերեն «šaynā» արմատներից ածանցյալ «շինութիւն» եւ «mšay­nūta» բառերն ունեն երկու իմաստ՝ «խաղաղություն» եւ «բար­օրություն», ինչը նշանակում է, որ ժողովրդական լեզվամտա­ծողության մեջ այդ երկու գաղափարները բացարձակապես նույ­նացվել են, արտացոլելով այն ըմբռնումը, որ եթե չկա խա­ղաղություն, բարօրություն լինել չի կարող (մանրամասն տե՛ս Լ. Տեր-Պետրոսյան, Խաչակիրները եւ հայերը, հտ. Բ, Երեւան, 2007, էջ 28–29)։ Սերժ Սարգսյանին, արդ, մնում է հետեւել մեր նախահայրերի իմաստությանը եւ անսալ ռացիոնալ քաղաքականության թելա­դրանքին, ինչը չի կարող ըստ արժանվույն չգնահատվել ժո­ղովրդի կողմից։

* * *

Ելույթիս կապակցությամբ հնարավոր, ավելի ճիշտ, անխու­սափելի չարախոսությունները կանխելու նպատակով, հարկադր­ված եմ նաեւ կատարել հետեւյալ երկու զգուշացումները.

Առաջին. Արտաքին սպառնալիքների դիմակայման եւ ներ­քին կայունության ապահովման հարցերում իշխանություններին զորավիգ կանգնելու մեր սկզբունքային դիրքորոշումն ամենեւին վարչախմբի հետ համագործակցություն չի նշանակում։ Մենք եղել ենք վերջինիս ամենախիստ, սկզբունքային ու հետեւո­ղա­կան քննադատն ու այսուհետեւ էլ չենք դադարելու այդպիսին լինել, կտրականապես բացառելով մաս կազմել հայ ժողովրդի գլխին անհամար աղետներ բերած Հանրապետական կուսակ­ցու­թյան ձեւավորած որեւէ կոալիցիայի։ Գաղափարական, քա­ղաքական եւ բարոյական սկզբունքներով մենք միմյանցից բոլո­րովին տարբեր, հակոտնյա կուսակցություններ ենք, որոնց հա­րա­բերությունները իշխանություն-ընդդիմություն ձեւաչափից այն կողմ չեն կարող անցնել։

Եւ երկրորդ. Ադրբեջանի ղեկավարությունը չարաչար սխալ­ված կլինի, եթե այս ելույթի հաշտարար ոգին եւ հայ ժողովրդի խաղաղության ձգտումը թուլության նշան համարի ու ավելի եւս կոշտացնի իր դիրքորոշումը Ղարաբաղի հարցում։ Ապրիլյան պատերազմը, կարծում եմ, նրան ապացուցած պետք է լինի վտանգի պահին հայ ժողովրդի միավորվելու ու ցանկացած ոտնձգության հուժկու հակահարված հասցնելու կարողությունը։ Սեփական նախաձեռնությամբ սանձազերծված հաջորդ պատե­րազ­մում, երբ էլ այն պատահի, Ադրբեջանը, հաստատաբար, դառը պարտություն կկրի ու եւս մի քանի շրջան կկորցնի։ Իսկ թե դրանից հետո ինչ տեղի կունենա, միայն Աստծուն է հայտնի։ Հակառակ իր ռազմաշունչ հռետորաբանությանը, Իլհամ Ալիեւին ես համարում եմ ռացիոնալ մտածող պետական գործիչ, որն ընդունակ է համաչափ քայլ կատարել խաղաղության հաստատ­ման նաեւ սեփական ժողովրդին խիստ անհրաժեշտ ուղղու­թյամբ, ինչպես ժամանակին իմ «Պատերազմ, թե՞ խաղաղու­թյուն» հոդվածին ընդարձակ ելույթով ողջախոհաբար արձա­գան­քեց իր հայրը՝ հանգուցյալ Հեյդար Ալիեւը։

Պատկերացնում եմ, թե այս ելույթից հետո ինչպիսի վայ­նասուն է բարձրանալու Հայաստանի քաղաքական ու տեղեկա­տվական դաշտում։ Մեզ բախտ է վիճակվելու կրկին ականատես լինել տգիտության, կարճատեսության, պոռոտախոսության շքեղ մի տոնահանդեսի։ Մենք արժանանալու ենք բազմազան մաշ­ված պիտակների, եւ արդեն որերորդ անգամ մեզ գամելու են անարգանքի սյունին, ի հաստատումն հայ քաղաքական մտքի օրիգինալությունը բնորոշող հետեւյալ պարադոքսալ սիլլոգիզմի.

a. Զիջում ես մասը, մյուս մասը կարողանում ես պահպանել.

b. Ոչինչ չես զիջում, կորցնում ես ամեն ինչ.

c. Մասը պահողները հռչակվում են դավաճաններ. Ամեն ինչ կորցնողները կոչվում են հայրենասերներ։

Ինչո՞ւ ենք, ուրեմն, մեր անցավ գլուխը փորձանքի տակ դնում։ — Որովհետեւ Հայաստանում ճշմարտության երեսին ուղիղ նայող ուրիշ ուժ չկա։ Եթե մենք էլ մյուսների պես լռենք, ողջախոհության ճրագը մեր երկրում վերջնականապես կմարի։ Ուստի, անկախ այն բանից, թե մեզ ինչ պիտակներ կփակցնեն, ես Կոնգրեսին առաջարկում եմ խիզախաբար ընտրությունների գնալ «Խաղաղություն, Հաշտություն, Բարիդրացիություն» նշա­նա­բանով։ Դա չի կարող հասկացողություն չգտնել ժողովրդի ճնշող մեծամասնության մոտ, որովհետեւ Հայաստանի ու Ղա­րա­բաղի փրկության, ապահովության ու զարգացման այլ ճա­նապարհ գոյություն չունի։ Հեղինակավոր քաղաքագետների ու տնտեսագետների, այդ թվում, մեր հայրենակից Տարոն Աճեմ­յանի կողմից Հայաստանն արդեն իսկ դասվում է ձախողված պետությունների, այսինքն՝ Աֆղանստանի, Սոմալիի, Լիբիայի, Եմենի, Հարավային Սուդանի, Իրաքի եւ նմանատիպ այլ երկր­ների շարքին։ «Խաղաղություն, Հաշտություն, Բարիդրացիու­թյուն» նշանաբանի իրագործումը պատեհություն է ընձեռում կարճ ժամանակի ընթացքում դուրս գալու այդ դժբախտ ընկե­րակցությունից։ Հետեւաբար, Հայաստանի ու Ղարաբաղի հան­րա­պետություններն իրավունք չունեն բաց թողնելու այդ պատե­հությունը։ Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի տվյալ պահի մարտավարությանը, ապա, իմ կարծիքով, ցանկալի կլի­ներ, որ առաջիկա խորհրդարանական ընտրություններին մենք մասնակցեինք այս նշանաբանի կամ քաղաքական պլատֆորմի շուրջ ձեւավորված դաշինքով։ Այդպիսի դաշինք կազմելու ցան­կություն հայտնող կուսակցությունների առջեւ մեր դռները պետք է բաց լինեն։

Ավարտելով խոսքս, Ղարաբաղյան կարգավորման հարցում Կոնգրեսի դիրքորոշումն ավելի հստակեցնելու համար, չխուսա­փելով որոշ կրկնություններից, հարկ եմ համարում շեշտել, որ այդ դիրքորոշումը հիմնված է հետեւյալ առարկայական (օբյեկ­տիվ) ելակետերի վրա.

ա. Առանց այդ խնդրի լուծման Հայաստանը եւ Ղարաբաղը զրկված են ապահովության, զարգացման ու բարգավաճման որեւէ հեռանկարից. տասնութ տարին քիչ ժամանակ չէր, այդ բանն ըմբռնելու համար։

բ. Այլ լուծում, քան այն, ինչ դրված է բանակցությունների սեղանին, գոյություն չունի։ Պահը բաց թողնելու դեպքում հաջորդ լուծումը մեզ համար ավելի վատն է լինելու։

գ. Կարգավորման արդյունքում կողմերն իրենց հաղթող կամ պարտվող չպետք է զգան, այլապես երկարաժամկետ կտր­ված­քով նրանց հարաբերությունները հղի կլինեն հակամարտության վերականգնման մշտական վտանգով։

դ. Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը, ինչպես արդեն նշվեց, կարծիք արտահայտելուց բացի, կարգավորման գործընթացի վրա ազդե­ցության այլ լծակ չունի։

ե. Հարցի լուծման պատասխանատվությունն ամբողջապես ընկած է իշխող վարչախմբի եւ նրա հենարանը հանդիսացող քաղաքական ուժերի վրա։ Ուզո՞ւմ են ականջալուր լինել մեր կարծիքին՝ շատ լավ, չե՞ն ուզում՝ մեղքը իրենց վիզը։

զ. Եթե մեր իշխանությունն ի զորու լինի հասնելու ավելի շա­հեկան, հաղթողական լուծման, մենք միայն կողջունենք դա եւ ներողություն կխնդրենք նրանցից։

է. Մենք հավասարապես ցավում ենք հակամարտության պատ­ճառով ոչ միայն հայերի, այլեւ ադրբեջանցիների կրած անհա­մար տառապանքների համար եւ անկեղծորեն հավատում երկու ժողովուրդների խաղաղ համակեցությանն ու բարիդրացիական հարաբերությունների հաստատմանը։

Ելույթս գուցե դառը ստացվեց, բայց իմ նպատակը ոչ թե մարդկանց վհատեցնելն էր, այլ, ընդհակառակը, ազգին ներկայիս հեղձուկ իրավիճակից հուսադրիչ ու արժանապատիվ ելք ցույց տալը՝ ազգ, որի ուրախության ու հպարտության միակ առարկան այսօր Հենրիկ Մխիթարյանն է։

----------


## Chuk

Որպես թեմայի հիմք կարևոր եմ համարում էստեղ տեղադրել նաև Տեր-Պետրոսյանի 97 թվականի «Պատերազմ, թե խաղաղություն. լրջանալու պահը» հոդվածը: Խնդրով հետաքրքրվող յուրաքանչյուրն ուղղակի պարտավոր է այն կարդալ, հակառակ դեպքում բանավեճի մեջ մտնելը կնշանակի մտնել դաշտ, առանց հիմնական տեսակետներն իմանալու:


*Պատերազմ, թե՞ խաղաղություն. լրջանալու պահը
*
Սեպտեմբերի 26 ի իմ մամլո ասուլիսը, ավելի ճիշտ՝ ասուլիսի Ղարաբաղին նվիրված հատվածը մամուլում եւ ընդդիմության կազմակերպած հավաքներում բուռն կրքերի բորբոքման առիթ տվեց: Ինձ համար դա անակնկալ չէր, եւ ինչ որ չափով ես նույնիսկ ավելի խիստ հակազդեցություն էի սպասում:

Անակնկալը բանավեճի որակն էր, իսկ պարզ ասած՝ բանավեճի իսպառ բացակայությունը: Խոստովանում եմ, ես չհասա իմ նպատակին, այն է՝ մամուլում եւ հրապարակային ժողովներում լուրջ բանավեճ ծավալել հայ ժողովրդի առջեւ ծառացած ամենակնճռոտ խնդրի՝ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի հակամարտության կարգավորման հնարավոր ուղիների շուրջ:

Ընդդիմության արձագանքը դուրս չեկավ հայհոյանքի, վերագրումների, պիտակավորումների ու խեղաթյուրումների շրջանակից: Չարվեց ոչ մի բանական առաջարկ, չներկայացվեց ոչ մի այլընտրանքային ծրագիր, չբերվեց ոչ մի հիմնավոր հակափաստարկ: Սրանից կարելի է անել երկու հետեւություն. կա՛մ ընդդիմությունը չունի ղարաբաղյան կարգավորման որեւէ ծրագիր, կա՛մ եթե ունի, բայց թաքցնում է, այնքան էլ ազգանպաստ գործով չի զբաղված. ավելի խիստ որակումից ես զերծ եմ մնում:

Ի՞նչ հասկացավ ժողովուրդն ընդդիմության հանած աղմուկից. որ Արցախի համար մենք արյուն ենք թափել, որ գրավված տարածքները վերադարձնելով վտանգվում է Արցախի գոյությունը, որ հանուն Արցախի հայ ժողովուրդը նորից պատրաստ է արյուն թափելու, որ մենք թքած ունենք համաշխարհային կարծիքի վրա, որ մենք ծնկի կբերենք ե՛ւ Ադրբեջանը, ե՛ւ միջազգային հանրությունը, որ մենք «ազգովի կդառնանք ֆիդայի»:

Իսկ հետո՞: Ոչ ոք չփորձեց պատասխանել հետեւյալ պարզ հարցերին.
— այս ամենն անելուց հետո մենք կհասնե՞նք մեր բաղձալի նպատակին, թե ոչ.
— երբ մենք թքենք աշխարհի երեսին, նա մեզ ինչո՞վ կպատասխանի.
— թափվելու է Կինոյի տանը հավաքված 500 հոգու, թե՞ մեր ժողովրդի անմեղ արյունը:

Առնվազն վերջին հարցին կարելի է միանշանակ պատասխան տալ. հինգհարյուրի գլխից մի մազ անգամ չի պակասի, անկախ այն բանից, թե նրանք այսօր ինչպիսի զոհողությունների գնալու պատրաստակամություն են հայտնում: Երբ Արցախը վտանգի մեջ էր, երբ հակառակորդն ընդհուպ մոտեցել էր Գանձասարին, նրանցից ոչ ոք չարձագանքեց Վազգեն Սարգսյանի կոչին ու չմիացավ մահապարտների գնդին: Ուրիշի արյան գնով փառք որոնողներից ու հերոս ձեւացողներից մեր ժողովուրդը պետք է որ կուշտ լինի:

Ընդդիմության շփոթը, բացի քաղաքական նկատառումներից, գուցեեւ մասամբ բացատրվում է անտեղյակությամբ, որ բնական է, քանի որ Ղարաբաղում եւ Հայաստանում հակամարտության կարգավորման գործընթացին փորձագիտական մակարդակով տիրապետում են ընդամենը վեց հոգի՝ Արկադի Ղուկասյանը, Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը, Ալեքսանդր Արզումանյանը, Վարդան Օսկանյանը, Ժիրայր Լիպարիտյանը եւ ես:

*Բանավեճի առարկան
*
Ինչեւէ, բանավեճ չստացվեց, բայց դա ոչ ինձ, ոչ էլ մեր հասարակությանը չպետք է հիասթափեցնի: Միեւնույն է, ազգի ճակատագիրը տնօրինելու հավակնող ցանկացած քաղաքական գործիչ կամ մտավորական վաղ թե ուշ ստիպված է լինելու հրաժարվել հայհոյախոսությունից (խոսքս հոգեկան հիվանդների մասին չէ) եւ ժողովրդի առջեւ հանդես գալ կոնկրետ հաշվարկված ծրագրով:

Չսպասելով դրան, ես այսօր էլ պատրաստ եմ լրջորեն քննարկել Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի հակամարտության կարգավորման ցանկացած բանական առաջարկ, համաձայն եմ ցանկացած մակարդակի հրապարակային բանավեճի:

Սակայն բանավեճը կարող է առարկայական լինել միայն նախապես կողմնորոշվելով մի քանի ելակետային դրույթների շուրջ, այն է.
— Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի հարցը պետք է լուծվի պատերազմի, թե՞ խաղաղ բանակցությունների միջոցով.
— հնարավո՞ր է, արդյոք, հավերժորեն կամ թեկուզ երկար ժամանակով պահպանել ստատուս քվոն եւ Ղարաբաղի խնդրի չկարգավորված վիճակը.
— Ղարաբաղին եւ Հայաստանին ձեռնտու է հարցի կարգավորված, թե՞ չկարգավորված վիճակը.
— հարցը պետք է լուծվի փոխզիջումով, թե՞ կողմերից մեկի պարտությամբ, եւ այդ դեպքում ո՞վ է լինելու պարտվող կողմը:

Այս դրույթների շուրջ ես հստակ կերպով արտահայտվել եմ բազմիցս եւ այսօր էլ պնդում եմ, որ՝
— պատերազմը պետք է բացառվի, ուստիեւ Ղարաբաղի հարցը պետք է լուծվի միայնումիայն խաղաղ բանակցությունների միջոցով.
— ստատուս քվոն երկար ժամանակով պահպանել հնարավոր չէ, որովհետեւ դա թույլ չեն տա ո՛չ միջազգային հանրությունը, ո՛չ էլ Հայաստանի տնտեսական կարողությունները.
— Ղարաբաղին եւ Հայաստանին ձեռնտու չէ հարցի չկարգավորված վիճակը, որովհետեւ դա զգալիորեն խոչընդոտում է Հայաստանի, հետեւաբար նաեւ Ղարաբաղի տնտեսական զարգացմանը, բարդություններ ստեղծում միջազգային հանրության եւ մանավանդ հարեւան երկրների հետ հարաբերություններում, որոնք կարող են ճակատագրական նշանակություն ունենալ.
— Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծման միակ տարբերակը փոխզիջումն է, որը նշանակում է ոչ թե մի կողմի հաղթանակ եւ մյուսի պարտություն, այլ հակամարտության հագեցման վիճակում ձեռքբերված հնարավոր համաձայնություն:

Թող չփորձեն ժողովրդին մոլորեցնել, ասելով, թե փոխզիջումն այլընտրանք ունի. փոխզիջման այլընտրանքը պատերազմն է:

Փոխզիջման մերժումը եւ մաքսիմալիզմը (առավելագույնը եւ ոչ թե հնարավորը ձեռքբերելու ձգտումը) Ղարաբաղի իսպառ կործանման եւ Հայաստանի վիճակի վատթարացման ամենակարճ ճանապարհն է:

Խոսքը չի վերաբերում Ղարաբաղը տալուն կամ չտալուն: Խոսքը վերաբերում է Ղարաբաղը հայկական պահելուն. 3000 տարի այն բնակեցված է եղել հայերով եւ 3000 տարի հետո էլ պետք է բնակեցված լինի հայերով:

Իմ ընտրած ուղին ապահովելու է այդ հեռանկարը եւ հնարավորություններ պահպանելու հասնել մեր բաղձալի նպատակին: Արկածախնդիրների ուղին տանելու է դեպի անխուսափելի պարտություն: Մենք մի անգամ արդեն, «Ստամբուլը արյան ծով դարձնելով», կորցրել ենք Արեւմտահայաստանը, իսկ մի այլ անգամ՝ պահանջելով Սեւրի դաշնագրով գծված տարածքները, կորցրել ենք Արեւելահայաստանի կեսը:

Փոխզիջման էությունից բացի կարեւոր է նաեւ փոխզիջման պահը: Ակնհայտ է, որ փոխզիջման դեպքում հասանելի առավելագույնը ձեռքբերելու հնարավորություն ունի ուժեղ կողմը: Հայաստանն ու Ղարաբաղն այսօր ուժեղ են քան երբեւէ, բայց հակամարտության չկարգավորման դեպքում մեկ երկու տարի հետո անհամեմատ թուլանալու են: Այն, ինչ մերժում ենք այսօր, ապագայում խնդրելու, բայց չենք ստանալու, ինչպես բազմիցս եղել է մեր պատմության մեջ:

Պետք է իրատես լինել եւ հասկանալ, որ միջազգային հանրությունը երկար չի հանդուրժելու Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի շուրջ ստեղծված իրադրությունը, քանի որ այն սպառնում է տարածաշրջանային համագործակցությանն ու անվտանգությանը, ինչպես նաեւ Արեւմուտքի նավթային շահերին: Վաղ թե ուշ կողմերին պարտադրվելու է կարգավորման մի փոխզիջումային ծրագիր, որը լինելու է ոչ թե հարցի իրավական, այլ քաղաքական լուծում, թեեւ աշխարհի ուժեղները դա հրամցնելու են որպես միջազգային իրավունքի օրինակելի դրսեւորում: Ո՛չ Ադրբեջանը, ո՛չ էլ Ղարաբաղն ու Հայաստանը փոխզիջումից խուսափել չեն կարողանալու, ինչպես չկարողացան խուսափել բոսնիական եւ արաբա իսրայելյան հակամարտության կողմերը:

Փոխզիջումը, սակայն, միայն պարտադրանք չպետք է դիտել. ընդհակառակը, հակամարտող կողմերն իրենք դեռ պետք է հսկայական ջանքեր գործադրեն նրա շուտափույթ կայացման համար, որովհետեւ այլընտրանքն, ինչպես ասվեց, պատերազմն է ու ժողովուրդների նորանոր տառապանքները:

Փոխզիջումն ընտրություն չէ լավի ու վատի միջեւ, այլ վատի ու վատթարի միջեւ, այսինքն՝ փոխզիջումն ընդամենը վատթարից խուսափելու միջոց է, որից հակամարտող կողմերը հարկադրաբար օգտվում են, երբ հասել են վատթարի գիտակցմանը եւ ի վիճակի են դրսեւորել քաղաքական կամք ու անհրաժեշտ խիզախություն:

Փոխզիջման դիմելիս կողմերը սովորաբար առաջնորդվում են մի քանի նկատառումներով, այն է. ազատվել իրենց բնականոն կենսագործունեությունն ու զարգացումն արգելակող եւ լուրջ վտանգներով հղի հակամարտությունից. սառեցնել խնդիրը, հետաձգել այն՝ ժամանակ շահելու, ուժեր կուտակելու եւ ավելի բարենպաստ հանգամանքներում հօգուտ իրենց լուծելու նպատակով. խուսափել անկանխատեսելի բարդություններից՝ հույս փայփայելով, որ հետագայում ժողովուրդների հարաբերություններում նոր մտածողության արմատավորման եւ արժեքների վերագնահատման հետեւանքով խնդիրը կարող է կորցնել իր սրությունը, եւ սահմաններն, օրինակ, չունենան այն նշանակությունը, որ ունեն ներկայումս: Այդ մտածողությունն ու արժեքների վերագնահատումն այսօր տիրապետող են Եւրոպայում, վաղը կարող են տիրապետող դառնալ նաեւ Մերձավոր Արեւելքում, որի մասնավոր վկայությունն է, թերեւս, արաբա իսրայելյան խաղաղության գործընթացը:

Փոխզիջումն ինչ որ չափով բավարարելու է հակամարտության բոլոր կողմերին, բայց միաժամանակ ամբողջովին չի գոհացնելու ոչ մեկին: Նախագահ Ալիեւը դա ներկայացնելու է որպես Ադրբեջանի հաղթանակը, ես փորձելու եմ ներկայացնել որպես Հայաստանի հաղթանակը: Ադրբեջանական ընդդիմությունը համարելու է, որ Ալիեւը դավաճանեց ու ծախեց Ղարաբաղը: Հայաստանի ընդդիմությունը համարելու է, որ ես դավաճանեցի ու ծախեցի Ղարաբաղը:

Նման դեպքերում չպետք է բացառել, իհարկե, Ռաբին – Պերեսի սինդրոմի ազդեցությունը: Բայց չի կարելի անտեսել նաեւ Նաթանյահուի սինդրոմը, որը անզիջող դիրքերից գալով իշխանության գլուխ, կարճ ժամանակ անց, թեեւ դժկամությամբ, ստիպված եղավ շարունակել Ռաբինի ու Պերեսի սկսած խաղաղության գործընթացը:


*շարունակելի*

----------


## Chuk

*շարունակություն*


*Որոշ թյուրիմացություններ
*
Ընդդիմության հետասուլիսյան քարոզարշավում շրջանառության մեջ են դրվել որոշ թյուրիմացություններ, որոնցից մի քանիսին հարկ եմ համարում թռուցիկ կերպով անդրադառնալ:

Առաջին թյուրիմացությունը, եթե կուզեք՝ վտանգավոր մոլորությունն այն է, թե Ղարաբաղի հակառակորդը Ադրբեջանն է, որին կարելի է հեշտությամբ ծնկի բերել: Իրականում, սակայն, Ղարաբաղի հակառակորդը միջազգային հանրությունն է, որին մենք, փաստորեն, ձեռնոց ենք նետել: Չհասկանալ այս պարզ իրողությունը, կնշանակի մեր ժողովրդին մատնել դաժան փորձությունների:

Երկրորդ թյուրիմացությունը այն անհիմն պնդումն է, թե Ղարաբաղը շահել է պատերազմը, հետեւաբար կարիք չունի որեւէ զիջման գնալու: Դժբախտաբար, Ղարաբաղը շահել է ոչ թե պատերազմը, այլ ճակատամարտը: Պատերազմը շահում են միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ հակառակորդը կապիտուլյացիայի է ենթարկվում: Պատերազմի ու ճակատամարտի շփոթությունը շատ շատերին է փորձանքի բերել:

Երրորդ թյուրիմացություն. մինչեւ հիմա մեզ ամեն ինչ հաջողվել է, ուստի այսուհետեւ եւս կհաջողվի: Այսինքն՝ մինչեւ հիմա մենք կարողացել ենք հաղթել Ադրբեջանին, այսուհետեւ էլ կհաղթենք, մինչեւ հիմա մենք դիմացել ենք արտաքին ճնշումներին, այսուհետեւ էլ կդիմանանք եւ այլն: Սա թերեւս թյուրիմացություններից ամենավտանգավորն է, որովհետեւ ապագա հաջողությունների գրավականը դիտում է ոչ թե ուժերի ապագա հարաբերակցությունը, այլ անցյալի հաջողությունները: Այսպես մտածողները լուրջ պրոբլեմ ունեն տրամաբանության տարրական օրենքների հետ: Եթե ապագա հաղթանակները պայմանավորված լինեին անցյալի հաջողություններով, ապա մեկ անգամ հաղթողն այլեւս երբեք չէր պարտվի, այսինքն Հռոմեական կայսրությունը երբեւէ չէր կործանվի:

Հաջորդ թյուրիմացությունը կամ ավելի ճիշտ՝ անհեթեթությունն այն է, թե Հայաստանի Նախագահը ծախում է Ղարաբաղը իր իշխանությունը պահելու համար: Դժվար է հավատալ, որ անգամ խելակորույսի մտքով կանցներ, թե Ղարաբաղը ծախելով, որեւէ մեկը Հայաստանում կարող է իշխանություն պահել:

Ի դեպ, իշխանությունը պահելու մարմաջի մասին. ի՞նչը պիտի ինձ ստիպեր ամեն գնով պահպանել իշխանությունը. բարի՞քը, փա՞ռքը, թե հերոսականացումը:

Նախագահության օրոք ոչ մի բարիք կամ սեփականություն չեմ ստացել (կարող եք ստուգել) եւ չեմ էլ ուզում ստանալ:

Անձնական փառքի կամ հերոսականացման ձգտելու պարագայում ես պարզապես չէի մասնակցի 1996 թ. ընտրություններին, սերունդների աչքում մնալով որպես անկախություն նվաճած, ղարաբաղյան հերոսամարտը շահած, հայկական տարածքներն ընդարձակած Նախագահ, անկախ այն բանից, թե որքան արդարացի է այդ ամենի ինձ վերագրումը: Ինչ փույթ, թե դրանից հետո ինչ կպատահեր եւ ում վրա կընկներ վիճակի վատթարացման պատասխանատվությունը: Միեւնույն է, իմ վարկանիշը դրանից չէր տուժի, այլեւ ընդհակառակը, թերեւս ավելի շահեր: Կրկնում եմ, անձնական տեսակետից ինձ համար ամենալավ լուծումը թերեւս այդ էր, բայց դա կլիներ ոչ այլ ինչ, եթե ոչ փոքրոգի դասալքություն, որին, դժբախտաբար թե բարեբախտաբար, սովոր չեմ: Ես վերընտրվել եմ իմ առջեւ կանգնած դժվարությունների եւ դրանց հաղթահարման գործում կրելիք պատասխանատվության սառը գիտակցությամբ, որի համար ամենեւին չեմ զղջում:

Մի՞թե ես չգիտեմ հերոս ձեւանալու, ազգային բոլոր իղձերի իրականացնողը ներկայանալու, ժողովրդին ամեն գնով դուր գալու էժան հնարքները: Մի՞թե ես չէի կարող գիշեր ցերեկ հայհոյել թուրքերին, ՄԱԿ ի առջեւ բարձրացնել Հայոց ցեղասպանության ճանաչման հարցը, չեղյալ հայտարարել Կարսի պայմանագիրը, Թուրքիայից պահանջել Սեւրի դաշնագրով գծված սահմանները, վերջնագիր ներկայացնել Ադրբեջանին, ճանաչել Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի անկախությունը, հայտարարել, որ ոչ մի թիզ հող չենք զիջի եւ այլն:

Այդ բոլոր հնարքները ես վարպետորեն կարող էի օգտագործել, համենայն դեպս ոչ ավելի վատ, քան Կինոյի տանը հավաքվածներից որեւէ մեկը. ինչ է, կրթությո՞ւնս չի ներում, խե՞լքս չի կտրում: Ես հեշտությամբ կարող էի քաջի ու մեծ հայրենասերի համբավ ձեռք բերել, դառնալ ազգի կուռքը, Հայաստանի ու Սփյուռքի միասնության խորհրդանիշը:

Ի՞նչն է, ուրեմն, խանգարում անել այդ ամենը՝ քաջության պակա՞սը, աշխարհաքաղաքացիական (կոսմոպոլիտ) մտածողությո՞ւնը, ապազգային էությո՞ւնը, թե սխալ դաստիարակությո՞ւնը: Խանգարում է ընդամենը պարզ քաղաքական հաշվարկը եւ մեր ժողովրդին փորձանքներից հեռու պահելու գիտակցությունը: Այլ կերպ վարվելու դեպքում աղետներն ու արհավիրքներն անխուսափելի կլինեին, եւ այսօր ոչ միայն կորցրած կլինեինք Ղարաբաղը, այլեւ վտանգված կլիներ Հայաստանի գոյությունը: Լուսաբանությունների համար հեռու չգնալով, հիշենք մեր հարեւանների բախտը. մեր աչքի առջեւ Գամսախուրդիան եւ Էլչիբեյը որդեգրեցին հերոսանալու քաղաքականությունը, դարձան ազգային կուռքեր, բայց անհամար աղետներ բերին իրենց ժողովուրդների գլխին:

*Առասպելներ եւ հանելուկներ
*
Հայաստանի քաղաքական մտքի եւ հասարակական կարծիքի անդաստաններում դեգերում են նաեւ որոշ կայունացած պնդումներ, որոնք արդեն վերաբերում են առասպելի ու հանելուկի բնագավառին.

Առասպել առաջին. Հայաստանն իբր ճնշումներ է բանեցնում Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի իշխանությունների վրա:

Այս պնդման առթիվ ամենայն պատասխանատվությամբ հայտարարում եմ. Հայաստանը միայն մեկ անգամ է ճնշում բանեցրել Ղարաբաղի վրա՝ 1993 թվականին նրան համոզելով մասնակցել Մինսկի խմբի բանակցություններին, եւ այդ մասնակցությունը իրեն լիովին արդարացրել է:

Ոչ այսօր, ոչ վաղը Հայաստանը մտադիր չէ ճնշում գործադրել Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի վրա: Ղարաբաղի անունից որոշումներ է ընդունում միայն նրա ղեկավարությունը՝ բնականաբար կրելով դրա պատասխանատվությունը ոչ միայն Ղարաբաղի բնակչության, այլեւ ողջ հայ ժողովրդի առջեւ: Դա չի նշանակում, անշուշտ, որ Հայաստանը հրաժարվում է խորհրդակցել Ղարաբաղի իշխանությունների հետ եւ նրանց համոզել այն հարցերում, որոնք ճիշտ եւ նպատակահարմար է համարում: Բայց միեւնույն է, վերջնական որոշումը մնում է Ղարաբաղի իշխանություններին:

Առասպել երկրորդ. Եթե Հայաստանը խիստ կեցվածք ընդունի Թուրքիայի նկատմամբ, նրա առջեւ դնի Ցեղասպանության ճանաչման, Կարսի պայմանագիրը չեղյալ հայտարարելու, հայկական հողերը վերադարձնելու հարցերը, ապա Թուրքիան եւ Ադրբեջանը ավելի զիջող կդառնան Ղարաբաղի հարցում:

Իմ խորին համոզմամբ, որը ես կարող եմ ապացուցել նաեւ կոնկրետ քաղաքական հաշվարկներով, այդպիսի կեցվածքը ոչ միայն որեւէ օգուտ չի բերի Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի խնդրի լուծմանը, այլեւ նոր բարդություններ կառաջացնի Հայաստանի եւ Թուրքիայի հարաբերություններում, որոնք ավելի եւս կծանրացնեն Հայաստանի ու Ղարաբաղի դրությունը: Անզեն աչքով իսկ կարելի է նկատել, որ ընդհակառակը, Ադրբեջանի եւ Թուրքիայի համար դա լրացուցիչ կռվան կհանդիսանար ապացուցելու Հայաստանի ծավալապաշտական նկրտումները եւ նրա դեմ լարելու միջազգային հանրության առանց այդ էլ աննպաստ կարծիքը:

Առասպել երրորդ. Եթե Հայաստանը ճիշտ օգտագործեր Սփյուռքի լոբբիստական կարողությունները, ապա սփյուռքահայ համայնքները թույլ չէին տա իրենց կառավարություններին ոտնահարել Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի իրավունքները:

Այս առասպելը մեկնաբանելուց առաջ նախ պետք է ճշտել, որ լոբբիստական կարողություններ ունի միայն ամերիկահայ գաղութը, մյուս երկրներում լոբբիստական ավանդույթներ, հետեւաբար նաեւ կազմակերպված լոբբիստական խմբեր գոյություն չունեն:

Չթերագնահատելով, անշուշտ, ամերիկահայ համայնքի լոբբիստական աշխատանքը Հայաստանին լուրջ մարդասիրական օգնություն ցուցաբերելու եւ ամերիկյան կոնգրեսում Ղարաբաղի նկատմամբ դրական կարծիք ձեւավորելու հարցերում, դրա հետ մեկտեղ չպետք է մոռանալ, սակայն, որ լոբբիզմը սահման ունի. նրա ազդեցությունը վերջանում է այնտեղ, որտեղ բախվում է ԱՄՆ ի ազգային շահերին: Դա վերաբերում է ոչ միայն հայկական, այլեւ բոլոր մյուս լոբբիստական կազմակերպություններին, այդ թվում նաեւ հրեականին, որը թեեւ ամենահզորն է, բայց ամենեւին ոչ ամենակարող:

Առասպել չորրորդ. Ռուսաստանի ներկայիս կոսմոպոլիտ իշխանությունները չեն հասկանում իրենց երկրի ստրատեգիական շահերը (այս հարցում մեղավոր է նաեւ Հայաստանը, որը չի կարողանում դա նրանց բացատրել): Բայց շուտով Ռուսաստանում իշխանության կգան իսկական ազգայնական ուժեր, որոնք Հայաստանը դարձնելով Կովկասի Իսրայել, Ղարաբաղի հարցը մեր օգտին կլուծեն:

Կասկածելի ու հարցական են, եթե չասենք անհեթեթ, այս առասպելի անխտիր բոլոր դրույթները.
— արդյոք իսկապե՞ս կոսմոպոլիտ են Ռուսաստանի ներկա իշխանությունները.
— իրո՞ք նրանք չեն հասկանում իրենց երկրի ստրատեգիական շահերը.
— Հայաստա՞նն է, որ դա պետք է հասկացնի նրանց.
— Ռուսաստանին դաս տվողները, արդյոք, իրենց ծիծաղելի վիճակի մեջ չե՞ն դնում՝ վարկաբեկելով հայի կերպարը.
— իսկապե՞ս Ռուսաստանում իշխանության են գալու ազգայնական ուժերը.
— նրանք արդեն խոստացե՞լ են Ղարաբաղը նվիրել Հայաստանին կամ ճանաչել նրա անկախությունը, այդ խոստումը եղել է բանավոր, թե՞ գրավոր.
— եւ վերջապես, ինքնախաբեությամբ Ռուսաստանի կամ որեւէ այլ տերության խաղալիքը դառնալու մոլագարությունը դեռեւս որքա՞ն ժամանակ պետք է լինի հայի կենսակերպը:


*շարունակելի*

----------


## Chuk

*շարունակություն*

Մի՞թե մեծ խելք է պետք հասկանալու համար, որ ինչպիսի իշխանություն էլ լինի Ռուսաստանում, միեւնույն է՝ նա չի կարող ճանաչել Ղարաբաղի անկախությունը, որովհետեւ իր կազմում ունի քսան Ղարաբաղ:

Առասպել հինգերորդ. Ադրբեջանը շատ ակտիվ գործելով միջազգային ատյաններում եւ զանգվածային լրատվամիջոցներում, փաստորեն շահել է քարոզչական պատերազմը (որը հաճախ շփոթվում է դիվանագիտական հաղթանակի հետ):

Միակ առասպելն է, թերեւս, որ ամենեւին հիմքից զուրկ չէ. Հայաստանի եւ Ղարաբաղի համեմատ Ադրբեջանն իսկապես մեծ աղմուկ է բարձրացնում միջազգային ատյաններում ու լրատվամիջոցներում: Պատճառը, սակայն, պարզից էլ պարզ է ու միանգամայն բնական: Էլ ի՞նչ էր մնում անելու Ադրբեջանին. նա տանուլ է տվել ռազմական առճակատումը, լիովին կորցրել է վերահսկողությունը Ղարաբաղի վրա, զրկվել է զգալի տարածքներից, ընկել շուրջ հինգ հարյուր հազար փախստականների ծանր ճնշման տակ: Ադրբեջանի Նախագահն ու արտգործնախարարը ի՞նչ պատասխան պետք է տային իրենց ժողովրդին, եթե ոչ գիշեր ցերեկ աղմուկ բարձրացնելով ձեւացնել, թե խիզախորեն պայքարում են՝ Ղարաբաղն ու կորցրած տարածքները ետ նվաճելու համար:

Եթե անգամ ճիշտ է այն պնդումը, թե մենք իբր տանուլ ենք տվել քարոզչական պատերազմը, ապա պետք է գնահատել. ո՞րն էր ավելի նախընտրելի՝ պահել Ղարաբաղը եւ կորցնել քարոզչական պատերազմը, թե՞ կորցնել Ղարաբաղը եւ փայլուն հաղթանակ տանել քարոզչության ասպարեզում: Պատմության մեջ մենք քարոզչական ու բարոյական այնքան հաղթանակներ ենք տարել, որ գուցե մեր քիմքին դա է պատշաճում: Սա չի նշանակում, անշուշտ, որ մենք պետք է անտեսենք քարոզչական գործունեությունը եւ միջոցներ չձեռնարկենք չեզոքացնելու համար ադրբեջանական քարոզչության ազդեցությունը:

Սահմանափակելով առասպելների թվարկումը, այժմ թեթեւակի անդրադառնանք նաեւ մի քանի հանելուկների՝ նրանց լուծումը թողնելով, սակայն, բացառիկ հնարամտության տիրապետող մարդկանց:

Հանելուկ առաջին. Կարելի է հասնել Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի անկախության ճանաչմանը եւ միաժամանակ խուսափել պատերազմից (Վազգեն Մանուկյանի նախընտրական ծրագրից):

Ի՞նչ է սա. հանճարի մտքի փայլատակո՞ւմ՝ անմատչելի խեղճ մահկանացուներիս, թե՞ ուղեղի ժամանակավոր մթագնում, որը ամեն մարդու հետ կարող է պատահել: Կամ գուցե Նախագահ Ալիեւը հանելուկի հեղինակի ականջին ինչ որ բան է փսփսացել, որ մենք չգիտենք: Համենայն դեպս, հայ քաղաքական մտքին մի այնպիսի կնճռոտ առեղծված է մատուցվել, որից անգամ Էյնշտեյնը դժվար թե գլուխ հաներ:

Հանելուկ երկրորդ. Հնարավոր է անտեսել միջազգային հանրությանը եւ շարունակել օգնություններ ստանալ նրանից:

Գործի բերումով միջազգային հանրության պատասխանատուների հետ ամենաշատը ես եմ շփվում, բայց երբեւէ նրանցից այդպիսի հավաստիացում չեմ ստացել: Ընդհակառակը, ամեն քայլափոխում մենք տեսնում ենք օգնությունների նրբորեն քողարկված պայմանավորումը քաղաքական հանգամանքներով: Գուցե այստեղ էլ մենք ենք մեղավոր, որ չենք կարողանում միջազգային հանրությանը բացատրել իր ստրատեգիական շահերը: Հիրավի, մենք մոռանում ենք համաշխարհային ազգ լինելու, հետեւաբար ամբողջ աշխարհին դաս տալու մեր պատմական առաքելությունը:

Հանելուկ երրորդ. Մենք՝ ընդդիմադիրներս, ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության կարգավորման ծրագիր չունենք, բայց քանի որ Հայաստանի ներկա ապազգային իշխանություններն ի վիճակի չեն լուծելու այդ հարցը, ապա իշխանությունը տվեք մեզ, եւ մենք կլուծենք՝ ձեռի հետ էլ վերականգնելով Հայաստանի արդյունաբերությունը, հինգ տաս անգամ բարձրացնելով աշխատավարձը, երկիրը ողողելով արտասահմանյան ներդրումներով:

Չգիտեմ իսկ, արժե, թե չարժե մեկնաբանել այս հանելուկը. համենայն դեպս, չեմ կարող չնշել, որ քաղաքականության մեջ ազնիվ խոսքն ամենեւին էլ լավագույն փաստարկը չէ, եւ երբեւէ ժողովուրդը հավատալով որեւէ մեկի ազնիվ խոսքին՝ նրան իշխանություն չի տվել, մանավանդ, երբ այդ խոսքը, հանելուկ պարունակելուց բացի, մոտենում է նաեւ հրաշապատում հեքիաթի ժանրին:

*Փաթեթային, թե՞ փուլային լուծում
*
Ընդդիմադիր մամուլի կողմից ջանք չի խնայվում հասարակությանը տպավորելու համար, թե իբր Լեռնային Ղարաբաղը պաշտպանում է կարգավորման փաթեթային տարբերակը, իսկ Հայաստանը՝ փուլայինը, որը հղի է լուրջ վտանգներով: Ես թերեւս չանդրադառնայի այս հարցին, եթե ի զարմանս ինձ, նման հայտարարություններ չանեին նաեւ Ղարաբաղի ներկայացուցիչները:

Սեպտեմբերի 26 ի մամլո ասուլիսին ուշադիր հետեւողները պետք է նկատած լինեին, որ թե՛ փաթեթային, թե՛ փուլային լուծումները ես համարել եմ «իրական (ռեալ) տարբերակներ»: Նշել եմ նաեւ, որ Հայաստանը լուրջ վերապահումներով ընդունել է համանախագահների ներկայացրած առաջին ծրագիրը, որը ոչ այլ ինչ էր, եթե ոչ կարգավորման փաթեթային տարբերակ: Եւ միայն այն բանից հետո, երբ Ադրբեջանը եւ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղը գրավոր կերպով կտրականապես մերժել են այդ տարբերակը, համանախագահներն ստիպված են եղել կողմերին առաջարկել փուլային լուծում:

Ասուլիսում իմ կողմից մասնավորապես ասված է. «Ըստ էության ի՞նչ տեղի ունեցավ: Միջնորդներն էլ, մենք բոլորս էլ համոզվեցինք, որ այսօր Ղարաբաղը եւ Ադրբեջանը պատրաստ չեն քննարկել Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի կարգավիճակի հարցը, որովհետեւ նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրն ունի այդ կարգավիճակի մասին իր սեփական պատկերացումը, որը կտրուկ հակադրվում է հակառակորդի տեսակետին: Այս հարցում բոլորը համոզվեցին: Ես կարծում եմ, ընտրվեց միակ իրատեսական մոտեցումը: Եթե լուծման նման տարբերակը չի ընդունվում, այսինքն իրագործելի չէ, այսօր պետք է փորձ կատարել իրագործել լուծման «փուլ առ փուլ» տարբերակը» («Հայաստանի Հանրապետություն», 27 սեպտեմբերի, 1997 թ.):

Մերժելով նախ փաթեթային, ապա՝ փուլային լուծումները եւ այսօր առաջարկելով կրկին վերադառնալ փաթեթային տարբերակին, ղարաբաղյան կողմն անհարմար դրության մեջ է դրել թե՛ Ղարաբաղը, թե՛ Հայաստանը: Այնուամենայնիվ, վիճակը ես ողբերգական կամ փակուղային չեմ համարում, քանի որ հնարավոր է այդ երկու տարբերակները հեշտությամբ համատեղել: Գաղափարը շատ պարզ է. բանակցությունների արդյունքում ստորագրվում է կարգավորման փուլային տարբերակը, բայց այն կիրառվում է Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի կարգավիճակի հստակեցումից հետո: Դրանով Ղարաբաղը միջազգային հանրությանն ապացուցում է իր կառուցողականությունը, ցույց է տալիս, որ ոչ մի մտադրություն չունի պահպանել գրավված տարածքները, իսկ մյուս կողմից՝ լուրջ առաջխաղացում է արձանագրվում կարգավորման գործընթացում, եւ վերսկսվում են շուրջ մեկ տարի ընդհատված բանակցությունները:

Գլխավորն այսօր ընդհատված բանակցությունների վերսկսումն է, որի համար անհրաժեշտ է կարճ ժամանակում վերջիվերջո հակամարտող կողմերի միջեւ համաձայնեցնել բանակցությունների հիմք հանդիսացող փաստաթղթի նախագիծը: Եթե դա տեղի չունենա մինչեւ ԵԱՀԿ նախարարների խորհրդի առաջիկա նիստը, որը կայանալու է այս տարվա դեկտեմբերին Կոպենհագենում, ապա մեզ լուրջ բարդություններ կարող են սպասել:

*Դավադրությունը բացառվում է
*
Ընդդիմության կողմից փորձ է արվում ստեղծել նաեւ այն տպավորությունը, թե համանախագահների կողմից Ղարաբաղի դեմ դավադրություն է կազմակերպվում, որին ապաշնորհության պատճառով կամ դավաճանական դիտավորությամբ մասնակցում է նաեւ Լեւոն Տեր Պետրոսյանը: Նման տպավորության ստեղծման նպատակով մասնավորապես շահարկվում է բանակցությունների գաղտնիության հանգամանքը, թեեւ այդ մտավախությանը, կարծում եմ, ես սպառիչ կերպով անդրադարձել եմ ՀՀՇ 9 րդ համագումարի իմ ելույթում: Ստիպված եմ կրկնել ելույթի համապատասխան հատվածը.

«Գաղտնին անպայման դավադրություն չի նշանակում: Սա պարզապես միջազգային դիվանագիտական պրակտիկա է՝ հեշտացնելու համար բանակցությունների գործընթացը, այն հեռու պահելով ավելորդ աղմուկից ու պրոպագանդիստական շահարկումներից: Բավական է հիշեցնել, որ արաբա իսրայելյան կարգավորման ներկա գործընթացին նախորդել են տարիներ տեւած գաղտնի բանակցություններ:

Հասկանալի է, որ գաղտնի է ընթանալու միայն բանակցությունների փուլը, իսկ համաձայնությունների կայացումից հետո, բայց վերջնական պայմանագրերի ստորագրումից առաջ, կարգավորման ծրագիրը, բնականաբար, ներկայացվելու է ինչպես մեր, այնպես էլ Արցախի եւ Ադրբեջանի ժողովուրդների դատին…

Մի բանում ձեզ կարող եմ լիովին վստահեցնել. Հայաստանը երբեւէ չի ստորագրի որեւէ փաստաթուղթ, որի տակ չի լինի նաեւ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի ստորագրությունը» («Հայաստանի Հանրապետություն», 15 հուլիսի, 1997 թ.):

Թվում է, թե քիչ թե շատ տրամաբանող եւ տարրական մտավոր կարողություններ ունեցող մարդկանց համար ասված է ամեն ինչ: Բայց աճպարարության սովոր եւ ժողովրդին մոլորության մեջ գցելու տենդով տառապող մարդկանց համար ի՜նչ փույթ հաշվի նստել տրամաբանության կամ ընդհանրապես բանականության հետ, երբ կարելի է ընդդիմախոսի խոսքերն աղավաղելու եւ երեւակայական վերագրումներ կատարելու միջոցով քողածածկել սեփական մերկությունը՝ հույս դնելով ստորագույն մարդկային բնազդների վրա:

Դավադրությունն, ըստ էության, բացառվում է ոչ թե ենթակայական (սուբյեկտիվ) հանգամանքներով, այսինքն ոչ թե այն պատճառով, թե Լեւոն Տեր Պետրոսյանը կամ այլ ոմն այդպես է կամենում կամ պատկերացնում, այլ զուտ իրավական առումով: Այսինքն՝ գործելու է Ղարաբաղի հարցի կարգավորման վերահսկման հստակ իրավական մեխանիզմ, որն ընդգրկելու է հետեւյալ հաջորդական հանգրվանները.

ա) ինչպես վերը նշվեց, համաձայնությունների կայացումից հետո, բայց վերջնական պայմանագրերի ստորագրումից առաջ կարգավորման ծրագիրը ներկայացվելու է շահագրգիռ ժողովուրդների դատին.
բ) կարգավորման ցանկացած ծրագրի կամ պայմանագրի տակ լինելու է Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի ստորագրությունը.
գ) ստորագրումից հետո կարգավորման ծրագիրը կամ պայմանագիրը պետք է վավերացվի հակամարտող կողմերի խորհրդարանների կողմից:

Ինչպես տեսնում ենք, ե՛ւ ժողովուրդը, ե՛ւ ընդդիմությունը հնարավորություն է ունենալու լիակատար կերպով վերահսկել կարգավորման գործընթացը եւ ազդել նրա արդյունքների վրա: Ես միայն ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե հրապարակային քննարկումների եւ խորհրդարանական բանավեճերի ընթացքում ընդդիմությունը հանդես գա այլընտրանքային առաջարկներով ու ծրագրերով, որոնք մեզ հնարավորություն կտան կայացնել ճիշտ որոշումներ, քանի որ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի հարցում մենք սխալվելու իրավունք չունենք:

Ինքնախաբեությամբ չզբաղվենք եւ զուր պատրանքներ չփայփայենք՝ Ղարաբաղի անկախության հարցում մենք դաշնակիցներ չունենք: Ոչ ոք մեր փոխարեն չի լուծելու առկա կնճիռը: Մենք ենք լուծելու, եւ լուծելու ենք մեր ուժերի ներածի չափով: Մեր միակ դաշնակիցը արկածախնդրության մերժումն է:

Ես նպատակ չեմ հետապնդում ողբերգականացնել իրավիճակը եւ ամենեւին տագնապ չեմ հնչեցնում, քանի որ վստահ եմ մեր ժողովրդի ողջամտությանը:


Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան
1997-11-01

----------


## Chuk

Եվ մի շատ կարևոր նյութ, որը պետք է իմանալ, մինչ քննարկման մեջ մտնելը:

*Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթը Անվտանգության Խորհրդի նիստում 1998 թվականին
*
1998 թ. փետրվարի 3-ին Հայաստանի Հանրապետության նախագահի պաշտոնից հրաժարական տվեց Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը։ Հրաժարական տվեց ոչ թե ընդդիմության պահանջներին տեղի տալով, ժողովրդական զանգվածների փողոցային պայքարի ճնշման տակ, այլ՝  պաշտպանելով ամնակարեւոր քաղաքական հարցում իր սկզբունքները, ինչին այդ պահին դեմ էին դուրս եկել սեփական քաղաքական թիմի՝ առանցքային դիրքեր զբաղեցնող անհատներ։

Դա մի քայլ էր՝ հարիր պետական կյանքի տեւական ավանդույթ եւ քաղաքական բարձր մշակույթ ունեցող երկրների ու գործիչների համար։ Այս առիթով ստորեւ ներկայացնում ենք Անվտանգության խորհրդում հիշյալ՝ «Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի հարցի կարգավորման ուղիները» հարցի երկօրյա (հունվարի 7-8) քննարկումն ամփոփող, հրաժարականից առաջ Նախագահի վերջին ելույթը։ iLur



Նախքան բուն ելույթին անցնելը, կարծում եմ, ավելորդ չէ ամփոփ ձեւով ներկայացնել երկու օրվա ընթացքում այստեղ հնչած որոշ կարծիքներ, որոնք կարեւոր են քննարկվող հարցի համակողմանի լուսաբանման տեսակետից։ Նախապես ներողություն եմ խնդրում, եթե այդ ամփոփումը որոշ դեպքերում չի ապահովում կարծիքների բառացի վերարտադրությունը. համենայն դեպս դրանց բովանդակության ճշգրտությունը ես երաշխավորում եմ։ Եւ այսպես.

«Շրջափակումները չեն ազդում Հայաստանի տնտեսական զարգացման վրա։ Ամեն ինչ կախված է կառավարության աշխատանքի ճիշտ կազմակերպումից եւ ուժերի մոբիլիզացիայից» (Ռ. Քոչարյան, Վ. Սարգսյան).

«Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտությունը խոչընդոտ չէ արտասահմանյան ներդրումների համար։ Ներդրումների հոսքի ապահովումը կախված է ակտիվ ու լայնամասշտաբ մարկետինգային քաղաքականությունից, մասնավորապես ինտերնետի հնարավորությունների մաքսիմալ օգտագործումից» (Ռ. Քոչարյան).

«Հայաստանի բյուջեն կարելի է երկու-երեք անգամ մեծացնել՝ պայքարելով ստվերային տնտեսության դեմ եւ խստացնելով հարկերի հավաքման պրոցեսը» (Ռ. Քոչարյան, Վ. Սարգսյան).

«Սփյուռք – Հայաստան հարաբերությունների սերտացման դեպքում Սփյուռքից կարելի է ստանալ տարեկան 400–500 միլիոն դոլարի օգնություն» (Ռ. Քոչարյան, Վ. Սարգսյան).

«Արտագաղթն այլեւս չի սպառնում Հայաստանին, եւ ընդհակառակը՝ արդեն դիտվում են ներգաղթի միտումներ։ Դրա ապացույցն է այն, որ եթե անցյալ տարի դպրոցներում երեք-չորս առաջին դասարաններ էին բացվում, ապա այս տարի բացվել են վեց-յոթ դասարաններ» (Ռ. Քոչարյան).

«Հնարավոր չէ Հայաստանը լրիվ մեկուսացնել։ Մեզ կօգնեն Ռուսաստանը եւ Իրանը։ Իսկ եթե ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով Ռուսաստանը դադարեցնի զենքի մատակարարումը, ապա մենք զենք կստանանք Իրանից» (Վ. Սարգսյան).

«Իսրայելի օրինակը ցույց է տալիս, որ կարելի է զարգանալ նաեւ մեկուսացման պայմաններում» (Ռ. Քոչարյան).

«Ղարաբաղյան կարգավորման պրոցեսում պետք է վարել ակտիվ սառեցման քաղաքականություն» (Վ. Սարգսյան, Ս. Սարգսյան).

«Ղարաբաղի հարցում հիմա կարիք չունենք փոխզիջման գնալու։ Կզիջենք այն ժամանակ, երբ հարկադրված կլինենք» (Վ. Սարգսյան).

«Ղարաբաղում ստատուս-քվոյի պահպանումը մեզ համար վտանգավոր չէ» (Ա. Ղուկասյան).

«Ապաշրջափակումը հնարավոր չէ ապահովել. ցանկացած պատրվակով Ադրբեջանը կարող է խախտել այն» (Ա. Ղուկասյան).

«Փուլային տարբերակը կարող է մեծացնել պատերազմի վտանգը։ Նոր դիրքերը մեզ համար դժվար կլինի ամրացնել» (Ս. Սարգսյան).

«Փուլային տարբերակը Ղարաբաղի ժողովուրդը վատ կընկալի, Ղարաբաղում արտագաղթ կսկսվի» (Օ. Եսայան).

«Մենք համոզված ենք, որ կարող ենք անկախ լինել. մեզ համար անընդունելի է մնալ Ադրբեջանի կազմում» (Լ. Պետրոսյան). Այս կարծիքներից մի քանիսին ռեպլիկի կարգով արդեն արձագանքել եմ, ուստի հարկ չեմ համարում կրկնել իմ առարկությունները։ Մյուսներին կփորձեմ անդրադառնալ ելույթի ընթացքում։

* * *

Այժմ անցնենք բուն նյութին։ Ինչպես իմ բացման խոսքում ասացի, գոյություն ունի Ղարաբաղի հարցի կարգավորման երեք հնարավորություն.

1. Փաթեթային տարբերակ. 2. Փուլային տարբերակ. 3. Ստատուս-քվոյի պահպանում։

Ես այսօր չեմ պատրաստվում խոսել առաջին երկու տարբերակների առավելությունների ու թերությունների մասին, քանի որ նախ՝ բոլորդ էլ դրանց ծանոթ եք, եւ ապա՝ մեր դիտողություններն ու վերապահումներն այդ տարբերակների վերաբերյալ արտահայտված են Մինսկի խմբի համանախագահությանն ուղղված պաշտոնական պատասխաններում (այդ փաստաթղթերը ձեզ բաժանված են)։ Բացի այդ, նշված տարբերակների մասին խոսելն իմաստ կունենա միայն այն բանից հետո, երբ պարզենք՝ մենք պատրա՞ստ ենք, կամ համոզվա՞ծ ենք, որ Ղարաբաղի հարցը պետք է լուծել այսօր, թե՞ դեռ անհրաժեշտ է սպասել, այսինքն՝ առայժմ պահպանել ստեղծված ստատուս-քվոն, հույս ունենալով, թե ժամանակը մեր օգտին կաշխատի, եւ Ղարաբաղի հարցը կլուծվի ինքնըստինքյան՝ աշխարհը վաղ թե ուշ կհաշտվի կատարված փաստի հետ։ Քանի որ ինձ մոտ տպավորություն է առաջանում, որ շատերը հակված են երրորդ տարբերակին, ուստի ես կկենտրոնանամ բացառապես դրա վրա։

Տեսականորեն չեմ ժխտում, որ ստատուս-քվոյի պահպանումը թերեւս կարող էր լինել լավագույն ելքը, քանի որ ի տարբերություն առաջին երկու տարբերակների, որոնց հիմքում ընկած է փոխզիջման գաղափարը, այն ենթադրում է բացառապես հաղթական լուծում։ Սակայն դա միայն տեսականորեն։ Իսկ գործնականում այդ ճանապարհն ընտրելուց առաջ մենք պարտավոր ենք պատասխանել այն հարցին, թե Հայաստանը, որ Ղարաբաղի գոյության միակ երաշխիքն է, ի վիճակի՞ է երկար ժամանակ պահպանել ստատուս-քվոն՝ միաժամանակ ապահովելով իր նորմալ կենսագործունեությունը, տնտեսական բարգավաճումը, ռազմական հզորությունը, ինչպես նաեւ հաղթահարելով շրջափակումների հարուցած դժվարություններն ու դիմագրավելով միջազգային աճող ճնշումները։ Կարող եք ինձ հոռետես համարել, բայց ես չեմ հավատում նման հրաշքի։ Եւ ահա, թե ինչու։

Վերջին տարիների մակրոտնտեսական ցուցանիշների ուսումնասիրությունն ինձ բերել է այն համոզման, որ Հայաստանն իր տնտեսական զարգացման մեջ արդեն բախվում է, կարելի է ասել, ֆիզիկական լիմիտների, որոնք կախված չեն կառավարության գործունեության արդյունավետությունից կամ այլ սուբյեկտիվ գործոններից։ Թե ինչ լիմիտների մասին է խոսքը, ես կասեմ հետո, իսկ առայժմ դիտարկենք այդ մակրոտնտեսական ցուցանիշները.


1994

1995

1996

1997*

ՀՆԱ֊ի աճը նախորդ տարվա նկատմամբ

5.4%

6.9%

5.8%

3%

Արդյունաբերության աճը նախորդ տարվա նկատմամբ

5.3%

1.5%

1.4 %

1%

Արտահանման աճը նախորդ տարվա նկատմամբ

38%

25%

7.2%

-20%

Ներմուծման աճը նախորդ տարվա նկատմամբ

54.9%

71.1%

27%

4%

* 1997թ․ տվյալները նախնական են․

Աղյուսակից պարզորոշ կերպով երեւում է, որ թեեւ գրեթե բոլոր ցուցանիշների գծով աճը դեռեւս շարունակվում է, բայց արդեն առկա է նրա տեմպի դանդաղեցման ակնհայտ միտում։ Եւ ամբողջ դժբախտությունն այն է, որ այս պրոցեսը ոչ միայն շարունակվելու է, այլեւ մեկ-երկու տարուց մեր տնտեսության մեջ դրսեւորվելու են նաեւ անկման միտումներ։

Ի՞նչն է պատճառը։ Արդյո՞ք մեր վատ աշխատանքը, արդյո՞ք տնտեսական բարեփոխումների ձախողումը կամ դանդաղեցումը։ Չեմ ժխտում, որ այստեղ կան ռեզերվներ, եւ որ մեր աշխատանքի բարելավման ու վերափոխումների արագացման շնորհիվ կարելի է հասնել որոշ դրական տեղաշարժի։ Բայց միեւնույն է, դա չի կարող էապես ազդել Հայաստանի տնտեսական զարգացման վրա, քանի որ երեւույթն, իմ կարծիքով, կախված է շատ ավելի օբյեկտիվ ու խորքային գործոններից։

Այդ գործոններն են, ահա, որ ես կոչում եմ Հայաստանի տնտեսական զարգացման ֆիզիկական լիմիտներ։ Դրանք են՝ ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության պատճառով խորացող Հայաստանի քաղաքական մեկուսացումը, շրջափակումները եւ արտասահմանյան ներդրումների բացակայությունը։ Քանի դեռ չեն վերացել այդ գործոնները, ինչպիսի իշխանություն էլ լինի Հայաստանում, ինչպիսի հանճարեղ մարդիկ էլ գտնվեն կառավարության ղեկին, միեւնույն է, ոչ միայն չի հաջողվելու ապահովել երկրի տնտեսական զարգացման նորմալ ընթացքը, այլեւ հնարավոր չի լինելու լուծել առկա սոցիալական խնդիրները։

Աշխատավարձերը, թոշակները, նպաստները մնալու են նույն խղճուկ մակարդակին, Աղետի գոտու վերականգնումը ձգձգվելու է տասնյակ տարիներ, խորանալու է գործազրկությունը։ Բյուջետային աշխատողների աշխատավարձն այսօր կազմում է շուրջ 20 դոլար։ Եթե հաջողվի անգամ այդ գծով ապահովել տարեկան 20 - 30 տոկոսի աճ, ապա պատկերացրեք, ինչ աշխատավարձ ենք մենք վճարելու հինգ տարի հետո։ 40–50 դոլա՞ր։ Նկատի ունենալով դրամի արժեզրկումը եւ անխուսափելի սղաճը, դժվար չէ կռահել, որ հինգ տարի հետո այդ 40–50 դոլարը կունենան նույն արժեքը, ինչ այսօրվա 20 դոլարը, այսինքն՝ բնակչության կենսամակարդակի որեւէ բարելավում տեղի չի ունենա, եթե Աստված, իհարկե, մեզ փրկի վատթարացումից։ Եթե չեմ սխալվում, այստեղ կարծիք արտահայտվեց, որ մեր ժողովուրդը հանուն Ղարաբաղի դեռ կդիմանա, եւ որ Հայաստանին սոցիալական բունտ չի սպառնում։ Ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ մեր ժողովուրդը հանուն իր սոցիալական վիճակի բարելավման չի վտանգի Ղարաբաղի գոյությունը։ Բայց նրա սոցիալական դժգոհությունը կարտահայտվի բոլորովին այլ կերպ՝ արտագաղթի վերսկսումով։


*շարունակելի*

----------


## Chuk

*շարունակություն*


Հետաքրքիր է, ինչի՞ վրա ենք հույս դնում՝ խափանելով կամ, մեղմ ասած, հետաձգելով ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության կարգավորումը։ Այն համոզվածության վրա՞,

որ շրջափակումները չեն խանգարում Հայաստանի տնտեսական զարգացմանը,

որ արտասահմանյան ներդրումները կարելի է ապահովել ճիշտ մարկետինգային քաղաքականություն վարելու շնորհիվ,

որ բյուջեն կարելի է զգալիորեն մեծացնել՝ խստացնելով հարկային կարգապահությունը,

որ Սփյուռքից կարելի է ստանալ հարյուրավոր միլիոնների օգնություն,

որ մեզ կօգնեն ու մեկուսացումից կհանեն Ռուսաստանն ու Իրանը,

որ ինչ որ հաջողվել է Իսրայելին, մեզ էլ կհաջողվի,

որ պետք է փոխզիջման գնալ այն ժամանակ, երբ հարկադրված լինենք։ Այս պնդումներն այնքան ծանրակշիռ են թվում, որ կարծում եմ, անհրաժեշտ է մեկ առ մեկ անդրադառնալ դրանց։

* * *

Իմ կարծիքով, ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության չկարգավորված վիճակը բացասաբար է անդրադառնում Հայաստանի տնտեսական զարգացման վրա մի շարք առումներով։

Առաջին. Շրջափակումը շուրջ 30 տոկոսով թանկացնում է Հայաստանի արտաքին բեռնափոխանակությունը, որ ինքնին արդեն ահավոր բեռ է թե՛ մեր արդյունաբերողների, թե՛ գործարարների համար։ Այս թիվը ոչ մտացածին է, ոչ էլ ենթադրություն, այլ լուրջ տնտեսական հաշվարկի արդյունք։ Դրանում դուք կհամոզվեք, կարդալով ՀՀ տրանսպորտի նախարարության ներկայացրած ծավալուն ուսումնասիրությունը եւ Համաշխարհային բանկի տեղեկանքը, որոնք պատրաստվել են իմ խնդրանքով, հատուկ այս նիստի համար։ Իսկ եթե չեք հավատում նաեւ այս փաստաթղթերին, ապա մտեք ցանկացած գործարան, ցանկացած շինհրապարակ, ցանկացած խանութ եւ հարցրեք, թե որքանով է շրջափակումն ազդում նրանց գործունեության վրա։

Շրջափակումը հատկապես խոչընդոտում է մեծածավալ ապրանքների արտահանմանը։ Թերեւս զարմանալի թվա, եթե ասեմ, որ այս պահին մենք ունենք շուրջ 1 միլիարդ դոլարի ապրանքներ, որոնց արտահանումը չենք կարողանում իրականացնել նրանց մեծ բեռնատարողության պատճառով։ Դրանք են՝ մոլիբդենի հանքաքարը, շինանյութը, բենտոնիտը, պերլիտները եւ գինին (մոլիբդենի խտանյութի ու կոնյակի փոխադրումն ինքնաթիռներով դեռ ինչ-որ կերպ արդարացվում է)։ էլ չեմ խոսում «Նաիրիտի» մասին, որի շահութաբեր աշխատանքի համար պահանջվում է, որ օրական մեկ գնացք մտնի, մեկ գնացք դուրս գա գործարանից։

Անշուշտ, մեր բեռը զգալիորեն կթեթեւանար, եթե վերագործարկվեր թեկուզ միայն աբխազական երկաթուղին, որի խափանումը կապված չէ ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության հետ։ Հայաստանը եւ Ռուսաստանը զգալի ջանքեր են գործադրել այդ ուղղությամբ, բայց դրանք քաղաքական նկատառումներով պատշաճ արձագանքի չեն արժանացել Վրաստանի կողմից։ Ուստի նկատի ունենալով այդ դառը փորձառությունը, ինչպես նաեւ վրաց-աբխազական հարաբերությունների շարունակվող գերլարված վիճակը, ես վստահ եմ, որ այդ երկաթուղին առնվազն եւս հինգ տարի դեռ չի գործի։ Այնպես որ մենք չենք կարող հույս դնել դրա վրա եւ առայժմ ստիպված ենք բավարարվել առկա ծախսատար ճանապարհներով։ Քիչ էր, որ ծով չունենք, այժմ գործնականորեն զրկված ենք նաեւ երկաթուղիներից։ Իսկ առանց երկաթուղիների դժվար է պատկերացնել քիչ թե շատ կենսունակ տնտեսություն։

Երկրորդ. Ինչ վերաբերում է այն պնդմանը, թե իբր արտասահմանյան ներդրումների հոսքը կախված չէ ղարաբաղյան հակամարտությունից, եւ դրանք կարելի է ապահովել, եթե Հայաստանի իշխանություններն ավելի ակտիվ ու լայնամասշտաբ մարկետինգային քաղաքականություն վարեն, ես, չմերժելով այդպիսի քաղաքականության իրականացման անհրաժեշտությունը, գտնում եմ, որ դրա արդյունքն այնուամենայնիվ չնչին է լինելու։ Նախ, ոչ ոք չի կարող առարկել, որ Ղարաբաղում ռազմական գործողությունների վերսկսման հավանականությունը Հայաստանը, արտասահմանյան ներդրումների տեսակետից, դարձնում է ռիսկի գոտի։ Օտար կապիտալը չի կարող հաշվի չառնել այդ հանգամանքը, եւ դա բազմիցս արտահայտվել է միջազգային տնտեսական կազմակերպությունների փորձագետների մակարդակում։ Այնուհետեւ, ասվեց արդեն, որ շրջափակումները շուրջ 30 տոկոսով թանկացնում են Հայաստանի արտաքին բեռնափոխանակությունը, եւ դա նույնպես չի կարող չազդել արտասահմանյան ներդրողի մտադրությունների վրա. երբ բիզնեսը զգայուն է անգամ մեկ ցենտի տատանման նկատմամբ, ինչպե՞ս կարող է անտարբեր լինել 30 տոկոսի թանկության դեպքում։ Եւ վերջապես, պետք է սառնասրտորեն գիտակցել, որ անգամ անկախ այս հանգամանքներից, Հայաստանը, որպես երեքուկես միլիոնանոց շուկա ինքնըստինքյան գրավիչ չէ արտասահմանյան ներդրումների համար։ Հակամարտությունների կարգավորման պարագայում Անդրկովկասում կարող էր ձեւավորվել շուրջ 15 միլիոնանոց շուկա, որը անտարակուսելիորեն բարենպաստ հող կհանդիսանար օտարերկրյա ներդրումների համար։ Մի գործարան կկառուցվեր Հայաստանում, մեկը՝ Վրաստանում, մի ուրիշն էլ Ադրբեջանում, որոնք հավասարապես կսպասարկեին այդ միացյալ շուկան։ Բացի այդ, նման պայմաններում հնարավոր կլիներ իրականացնել նաեւ լայնածավալ տարածաշրջանային ծրագրեր, որոնք արտասահմանյան կապիտալի համար շատ ավելի գրավիչ են, քան կոնկրետ երկրներում կատարվող ներդրումները։ Մասնավորապես այն պատճառով, որ այդ տիպի ծրագրերը, կողմնակիորեն նպաստելով տարածաշրջանային կայունության ու անվտանգության ամրապնդմանը, տնտեսական նպատակահարմարությունից բացի ձեռք են բերում նաեւ քաղաքական նշանակություն։

Երրորդ․ Հակամարտության առկայությունը Հայաստանին զրկում է իր ամենաբնական եւ շահավետ տնտեսական գործընկերներից՝ Ադրբեջանից, Թուրքիայից եւ մասամբ՝ Իրանից։ Բնական եւ շահավետ նախ եւ առաջ այն պարզ պատճառով, որ նրանք մեր անմիջական հարեւաններն են։ Գաղտնիք չէ, որ աշխարհի բոլոր նորմալ պետությունների արտաքին տնտեսական կապերի առնվազն հիսուն տոկոսը բաժին է ընկնում նրանց անմիջական հարեւաններին։ Մինչդեռ Հայաստանի դեպքում դա գործնականում հավասարվում է զրոյի։ Ես առիթ ունեցել եմ գնահատելու հայ-ադրբեջանական տնտեսական համագործակցության հնարավորություններն ու հեռանկարները, ուստի զերծ եմ մնում կրկնությունից։ Չեմ կարծում, որ որեւէ մեկը կարող է ժխտել նաեւ հայ-թուրքական տնտեսական հարաբերությունների հսկայական պոտենցիալը, որը թերեւս երկրորդական դեր կարող է խաղալ Թուրքիայի տնտեսության զարգացման գործում, բայց Հայաստանի դեպքում, անկասկած, ունի կենսական նշանակություն։ Մեր Արդյունաբերողների միության կատարած հաշվարկների համաձայն՝ Հայաստանի ու Թուրքիայի հաղորդակցության ճանապարհների վերագործարկման դեպքում, երկու երկրների միջեւ շրջանառությունը մեկ տարվա ընթացքում կարելի է հասցնել մոտ 600 միլիոն դոլարի։ Այսինքն, մեկ տարվա ընթացքում Հայաստանի արտաքին առեւտրի շրջանառությունը կարող է աճել 50 տոկոսով (այսօր այն կազմում է մոտավորապես 1 միլիարդ 125 միլիոն դոլար)։ Իսկ դա նշանակում է արդյունաբերության զարգացման լուրջ հնարավորություններ, լրացուցիչ աշխատատեղեր եւ սոցիալական խնդիրների լուծման հեռանկարներ։

Չպետք է մոռանալ նաեւ, որ բացի բնական տնտեսական գործընկեր լինելու ինքնին արժեքից, Թուրքիան եւ Ադրբեջանը Հայաստանի համար կարեւոր նշանակություն ունեն նաեւ որպես ամենակարճ տարանցիկ ճանապարհներ մի դեպքում՝ դեպի Եւրոպա եւ արաբական աշխարհ, մյուս դեպքում՝ դեպի Իրան, Ռուսաստան ու Միջին Ասիա։ Այս ավտոճանապարհի հետ, քանի որ ակնհայտ է, որ Ջուլֆայի երկաթուղին մեկ-երկու շաբաթվա ընթացքում, այն էլ զգալիորեն նվազ ծախսով, շատ ավելի մեծ ծավալի բեռներ կարող էր տեղափոխել, քան այդ ավտոճանապարհը՝ մեկ տարում։

Եւ վերջապես չորրորդ, որն իմ կարծիքով ամենացավալին ու վտանգավորն է, ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության պատճառով Հայաստանը դուրս է մնում տարածաշրջանային կազմակերպություններից՝ դատապարտվելով օրեցօր խորացող մեկուսացման։ Հայաստանն այժմ անդամակցում է ընդամենը երկու տարածաշրջանային կազմակերպության՝ ԱՊՀ-ին եւ Սեւծովյան տնտեսական համագործակցությանը։ ԱՊՀ-ն, քաղաքական եւ անվտանգության կարեւորությամբ հանդերձ, ըստ էության որեւէ դեր չի խաղում Հայաստանի տնտեսության զարգացման մեջ։ Իսկ Սեւծովյան տնտեսական համագործակցությունն առայժմ դուրս չի եկել բարի մտադրությունների արտահայտման ակումբի կարգավիճակից։ Ինչ վերաբերում է Հայաստան – Իրան ― Թուրքմենստան եւ Հայաստան – Իրան – Հունաստան եռակողմ համագործակցության ծրագրերին, ապա դրանք դեռեւս գտնվում են ձեւավորման փուլում, բայց անգամ լիարժեք իրականացման դեպքում էլ էական ազդեցություն չեն կարող ունենալ Հայաստանի տնտեսական զարգացման վրա։ Բոլորիս համար էլ, կարծում եմ, հասկանալի է, որ տնտեսական առումով շատ ավելի գործնական ու կարեւոր են ԳՈՒՈՒԱՄ-ը, ՏՐԱՍԵԿԱ-ն, ԷԿՕ-ն, նավթամուղային կոնսորցիումները, որոնց դռները, դժբախտաբար, առայժմ փակ են մեր առաջ։

Հակամարտության կարգավորման գործընթացի խափանման կամ նույնիսկ ձգձգման դեպքում մենք ոչ միայն չենք կարողանալու դուրս գալ առկա մեկուսացումից, այլեւ ավելի ու ավելի խորացնելու ենք այն։ Խոսքը սոսկ տնտեսական մեկուսացման մասին չէ, քանի որ ինքնըստինքյան հասկանալի է, որ տնտեսական մեկուսացումն ունենալու է նաեւ անցանկալի քաղաքական հետեւանքներ։ Չեմ բացառում, որ անգամ մեկուսացման պայմաններում Հայաստանը կարող է մասնակցել տարածաշրջանային կազմակերպությունների ինչ-ինչ ծրագրերի, բայց ես նկատի ունեմ ոչ թե սիմվոլիկ մասնակցությունը, այլ լիարժեք անդամակցությունը, քանի որ միայն այդ դեպքում կարելի է ակնկալել շոշափելի արդյունքներ։


*շարունակելի*

----------


## Chuk

*շարունակություն*

* * *

Իսկ այժմ դիտարկենք այստեղ հնչած մյուս պնդումները։ Այն, որ պետք է պայքարել ստվերային տնտեսության դեմ եւ խստացնել հարկային կարգապահությունը, դժվար թե առարկություն վերցնի։ Բայց որ դրանով հնարավոր է զգալիորեն մեծացնել բյուջեն, խիստ կասկածելի է թվում։ Այդպիսի միջոցներով լավագույն դեպքում կարելի է հասնել ժամանակավոր արդյունքների, քանի որ ինքնըստինքյան հասկանալի է, որ բյուջեի աճը կախված է ոչ այնքան վարչարարական մեթոդներից, որքան տնտեսության զարգացման ընդհանուր դրական միտումներից։ Իսկ այդպիսի միտումներ, ինչպես քիչ առաջ նշվեց, շրջափակումների շարունակման, ներդրումների բացակայության, քաղաքական ու տնտեսական մեկուսացման պայմաններում գոյություն չեն կարող ունենալ։ Բացի այդ, ես նաեւ չափազանց վտանգավոր եմ համարում այս բնագավառում վարչարարական մեթոդներով հրապուրվելը։ Այդ իմաստով ինձ արդեն իսկ մտավախություն են ներշնչում կառավարության կողմից վերջերս ձեռնարկված որոշ քայլեր։ Նկատի ունենալով բնագավառն սպասարկող իրավասու մարմինների (Հարկային վարչության, Մաքսային տեսչության, ՆԳՆ, Դատախազության) որոշակի հակումները, ես չեմ կասկածում, որ վարչարարական մեթոդների կիրառումը կհանգեցնի լուրջ չարաշահումների, որի արդյունքում մենք կունենանք աշխատատեղերի կրճատում, կապիտալի արտահանում, ապրանքաշրջանառության ու դրամաշրջանառության անկում, եւ վերջին հաշվով՝ հարկային մուտքերի նվազում, այսինքն՝ մենք կստանանք մեր ուզածի ճիշտ հակառակը։ Այս ամենի հետեւանքը կլինի ժողովրդի առանց այդ էլ թշվառագույն սոցիալական վիճակի հետագա վատթարացումը եւ արտագաղթի նոր ալիքի ծավալումը։

Հասկանալի չէ նաեւ, թե ինչի վրա է հիմնված Սփյուռքից ակնկալվող օգնության հսկայական չափը (տարեկան շուրջ 400–500 միլիոն դոլար)։ Ասվում է, որ մինչեւ հիմա Սփյուռքի հետ լավ չենք աշխատել, նրա հետ հարաբերությունները ճիշտ չենք կառուցել, այդ պատճառով էլ առայժմ նրանից չնչին օգնություն ենք ստացել։ Եթե անգամ այս դիտողություններն արդարացի համարենք, չեմ կարծում, որ Սփյուռքին քիչ թե շատ ծանոթ որեւէ մեկը կարող է պնդել, թե նա Հայաստանին տարեկան 400–500 միլիոն դոլարի օգնություն տրամադրելու կարողություն ունի։ «Հայաստան» համահայկական հիմնադրամը առայժմ կարողացել է Սփյուռքից ապահովել տարեկան շուրջ 10 միլիոն դոլարի օգնություն։ Թերեւս ավելի լավ աշխատելու, հարաբերությունները ավելի ճիշտ կազմակերպելու դեպքում, ամենալավատեսական գնահատականներով, հնարավոր կլինի այդ թիվը հասցնել առավելագույնը տարեկան 20 միլիոնի։ Ինչո՞ւ այդքան քիչ, – կհարցնեք դուք։ Որովհետեւ բացի Հայաստանից, Սփյուռքն ունի նաեւ բազմաթիվ այլ հոգսեր. նա պարտավոր է ապահովել ազգային զանազան կառույցների՝ եկեղեցու, դպրոցների, ակումբների, կուսակցությունների, մամուլի, հիվանդանոցների, ծերանոցների ծախսերը, ինչպես նաեւ ֆինանսապես սպասարկել տարեցտարի ծավալվող լոբբիստական աշխատանքները։ Սփյուռքից հարյուրավոր միլիոնների օգնության ակնկալիքն, ըստ այդմ, ոչ միայն առասպելական է, այլեւ վտանգավոր՝ եթե դա դիտվում է որպես Հայաստանի տնտեսական զարգացման կարեւոր երաշխիքներից մեկը։

Ինձ համար բաց է մնում նաեւ այն հարցը, թե ղարաբաղյան կարգավորման եւ Հայաստանի տնտեսական զարգացման գործում որքան հույսեր կարելի է կապել Ռուսաստանի եւ Իրանի հետ։ Ռուսաստանն, այո, մինչեւ այսօր կենսական օգնություն է ցուցաբերել Հայաստանին՝ մասնավորապես էներգետիկ համակարգի կենսագործունեության ապահովման, բանակի կազմավորման, զենքի ու զինամթերքի մատակարարման բնագավառներում։ Անկախությունից ի վեր հայ-ռուսական հարաբերությունները զարգացել են չափազանց բարենպաստ մթնոլորտում եւ այսօր գտնվում են ամենաբարձր մակարդակի վրա։ Հայաստանը կարողացել է առավելագույնս օգտվել այդ հարաբերություններից, որը թերեւս անկախության շրջանի մեր կարեւորագույն նվաճումներից է։ Բայց, դժբախտաբար, այս վիճակը հավերժ չի կարող շարունակվել։ Նախ, ստիպված եմ կրկնել, որ Ռուսաստանը երբեք չի ճանաչելու Ղարաբաղի անկախությունը, թեկուզ միայն այն պատճառով, որ իր կազմում ունի մոտ քսան Ղարաբաղ։ Այնուհետեւ, Ռուսաստանն այսօր այնպիսի կենսական շահերով է կապված Արեւմուտքի, մասնավորապես միջազգային տնտեսական կազմակերպությունների հետ, որ չի կարող կտրուկ հակադրվել Ղարաբաղի հարցի կարգավորման ԵԱՀԿ-ի կամ ՄԱԿ-ի ծրագրերին։ Արդեն իսկ տեսանելի է, որ վերջերս, Մինսկի խմբի համանախագահության շրջանակում, Ռուսաստանը լիակատար համերաշխություն է ցուցաբերում ԱՄՆ-ի եւ Ֆրանսիայի առաջարկած կարգավորման պլաններին։ Արեւմուտքի հետ ավելորդ պրոբլեմներ չունենալու նույն պատճառով Ռուսաստանը մի օր նաեւ ստիպված է լինելու դադարեցնել զենքի մատակարարումները Հայաստանին։ Ավելին, ես չեմ բացառում, այլեւ ընդհակառակը՝ չափազանց բնական ու հավանական եմ համարում, որ նկատի ունենալով կասպիական նավթի շահագործման եւ նավթամուղերի կառուցման խնդիրները, Ռուսաստանն առաջիկայում լուրջ ջանքեր է գործադրելու Ադրբեջանի հետ նորմալ հարաբերություններ հաստատելու ուղղությամբ, եւ այդ դեպքում Հայաստանը կորցնելու է Անդրկովկասում Ռուսաստանի միակ դաշնակիցը կամ ստրատեգիական գործընկերը լինելու առավելությունը։

Ինչ վերաբերում է այն բանին, թե՝ եթե Ռուսաստանը դադարեցնի զենքի մատակարարումները, մենք զենք կստանանք Իրանից, ապա կարծում եմ, դա էլ զուրկ է առարկայական հիմքից։ ճիշտ է՝ իրանա-ադրբեջանական հակասությունների ֆոնի վրա Հայաստանի հզորացումն ու տնտեսական բարգավաճումը բխում են Իրանի պետական շահերից։ Ճիշտ է նաեւ, որ Հայաստանի ամենախիստ շրջափակման տարիներին Մեղրու ճանապարհը եղել է մեր գոյատեւման ամենակարեւոր պայմաններից մեկը։ Բայց դրա հետ մեկտեղ չպետք է մոռանալ երկու հանգամանք։ Առաջին՝ Մեղրու ճանապարհի սահմանափակ հնարավորությունները եւ լրացուցիչ ծախսատարությունը չեն կարող լուրջ տնտեսական համագործակցություն ապահովել մեր երկրների միջեւ։ Երկրորդ՝ Իրանում պետական շահերից բացի գոյություն ունի նաեւ իսլամական համերաշխության գիտակցություն։ Այդ պատճառով իրանական ոչ մի կառավարություն չի համարձակվի զենք մատակարարել մի քրիստոնյա պետության՝ իսլամական որեւէ պետության դեմ օգտագործելու համար, եթե, իհարկե, այդ կառավարությունն իր գլխից ձեռք չի քաշել։ Եւ վերջինը՝ եթե Իրանը կարող էր մեզ զենք մատակարարել, ապա ինչո՞ւ մինչեւ հիմա դա չի արել։

Չգիտեմ, որքա՞ն տեղին է նաեւ Իսրայելի եւ Հայաստանի իրավիճակների համեմատությունը։ Իսրայելն, այո, բոլոր հարեւանների հետ ռազմական առճակատման մեջ գտնվելով հանդերձ, կարողացել է ապահովել իր տնտեսական զարգացումն ու ռազմական հզորությունը, բայց նա երբեք չի ենթարկվել այնպիսի շրջափակման, որի մեջ գտնվում է Հայաստանը։ Իսրայելն ունի հարյուրավոր կիլոմետրանոց ծովային սահման եւ մի քանի հզոր ռազմա-առեւտրային նավահանգիստներ։ Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է խոսել Իսրայելի մեկուսացման մասին, երբ նա նաեւ տարեկան շուրջ 4 միլիարդ դոլարի օգնություն է ստանում հրեական Սփյուռքից, մոտավորապես նույնքան էլ ԱՄՆ-ի կառավարությունից։ Չեմ ուզում ավելի ծավալվել, բայց չմոռանանք նաեւ հրեաների հզոր ներկայությունը աշխարհի գերտերությունների քաղաքական կառույցներում, համաշխարհային ֆինանսական համակարգերում, զանգվածային լրատվության միջոցներում եւ այլն։

Ամենաապշեցուցիչը, սակայն այն պնդումն է, թե Ղարաբաղի հարցում մենք պետք է փոխզիջման գնանք այն ժամանակ, երբ հարկադրված կլինենք։ Մի՞թե հասկանալի չէ, թե ինչ է նշանակում հարկադրված զիջում. հարկադրված զիջումը նշանակում է կապիտուլյացիա։ Իսկ կապիտուլյացիայի ժամանակ դու ոչինչ չես զիջում, կամ եթե զիջում էլ ես՝ դրա դիմաց ոչինչ չես ստանում, այլ հլու հնազանդ ընդունում ես այն, ինչ փաթաթում են քո վզին։ Քի՞չ է մեր անցյալի դառը փորձը։ Քի՞չ են Բաթումի ու Ալեքսանդրապոլի խայտառակ պայմանագրերը, երբ ավելի վաղ հնարավորություն կար շատ ավելի ձեռնտու լուծումներ գտնելու, բայց ժամանակի պատասխանատուները կորցրին այդ հնարավորությունները։ Ստիպված եմ կրկնել իմ վերջին հոդվածի տրիվիալ միտքը. փոխզիջման պետք է գնալ այն պահին, երբ ուժեղ ես։ Հայաստանը վաղն ավելի ուժեղ չի լինելու, քան այսօր։ Հետեւաբար, վաղվա ցանկացած լուծում ավելի վատն է լինելու, քան այսօրվանը։

* * *

Այսպիսով, Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի հարցի հրատապ լուծման անհրաժեշտության դեմ բերված ոչ մի փաստարկ, իմ կարծիքով, քննադատության չի դիմանում։ Ավելին, այդ փաստարկների մեջ ես դիտում եմ հարցի էությունից շեղվելու եւ փաթեթային ու փուլային տարբերակների շուրջ ֆորմալ բանավեճ ծավալելու միտում։ Թեեւ խոստացել էի չանդրադառնալ այդ տարբերակներին, բայց, քանի որ այստեղ դրա մասին շատ խոսվեց, ստիպված եմ անել որոշ պարզաբանումներ։

Հարցն այնպես է ներկայացվում, թե իբր Հայաստանը պաշտպանում է փուլային, իսկ Ղարաբաղը՝ փաթեթային տարբերակը։ Մոռացության է տրվում այն փաստը, որ Հայաստանը (ճիշտ է՝ սկզբունքային վերապահումներով) ընդունել է փաթեթային տարբերակը, եւ Ղարաբաղն ինքն է կտրականապես մերժել այն։ Փաթեթայինը մերժվելուց հետո մեզ ներկայացվել է փուլային տարբերակը, եւ Հայաստանը (նորից սկզբունքային վերապահումներով) այն ընդունել է։ Ղարաբաղը սա նույնպես մերժել է եւ այժմ առաջարկում է կրկին վերադառնալ փաթեթային տարբերակին։ Հարց է առաջանում՝ ինչո՞ւ է այդ դեպքում Հայաստանը շարունակում պնդել փուլային տարբերակի վրա։ Պատասխանում եմ. Առաջին՝ մենք գտնում ենք, որ Ղարաբաղի հարցը պետք է լուծել այսօր, իսկ այսօր ուրիշ լուծում չկա, քան փուլայինը, եւ երկրորդ՝ մենք համոզված ենք, որ երկար ժամանակ, գուցե թե երբեւէ, փաթեթային տարբերակի շուրջ համաձայնություն չի կայացվելու Ղարաբաղի եւ Ադրբեջանի միջեւ։ Փաթեթային տարբերակին վերադառնալու առաջարկն, ուստի, հետապնդում է ոչ թե հարցը լուծելու, այլ ժամանակ շահելու նպատակ։ Կարծում եք՝ դժվա՞ր բան է ժամանակ շահելը, կարծում եք՝ ես չեմ կարող 3-4 տարի, մինչեւ իմ պաշտոնավարման ժամկետի ավարտը, պահպանել ղարաբաղյան ստատուս-քվոն։ Բայց ի՞նչ է լինելու դրանից հետո, ի՞նչ անելանելի վիճակի մեջ է հայտնվելու հաջորդ Նախագահը։

Ավարտում եմ։ Երկու օրերի քննարկումն, այսպիսով, ինձ լուրջ հիմքեր է տալիս կասկածելու, թե փուլային տարբերակին ընդդիմացողներն ընդհանրապես Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծելու մտադրություն ունեն։ Շատերն առանձնապես դա չեն էլ թաքցնում, ինչը պարզորոշ կերպով երեւում է ելույթիս սկզբում ամփոփված կարծիքներից։ Փաթեթային, փուլային կամ այլ տարբերակների շուրջ թվացյալ բանավեճը, վստահ եմ, սոսկ շղարշ է՝ կարգավորման պրոցեսը ձգձգելու, այսօրվա իրավիճակը, այսինքն ստատուս-քվոն որքան հնարավոր է երկար պահպանելու համար։ Ես ցավով նախազգում եմ, թե դա ինչ ահավոր վտանգ է ներկայացնում թե՛ Ղարաբաղի, թե՛ Հայաստանի գոյության համար։ Այսօր մենք, ինչպես Բաթումից ու Ալեքսանդրապոլից առաջ, թերեւս Ղարաբաղի հարցի նպաստավոր լուծման եւ Հայաստանի բարգավաճման վերջին պատեհությունն ենք կորցնում։ Եւ դրա համար մենք բոլորս էլ պատասխան ենք տալու մեր ժողովրդին։

Ծթ. Նիստին մասնակցել են՝ Լեւն Տեր֊Պետրոսյանը, Բաբկեն Արարքցյանը, Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը, Գագիկ Հարությունյանը, Ալեքսանդր Արզումանյանը, Վազգեն Սարգսյանը, Սերժիկ Սարգսյանը, Վանո Սիրադեղյանը, Արկադի Ղուկասյանը, Լեոնարդ Պետրոսյանը, Օլեգ Եսայանը, Սամվել Բաբայանը, Արա Սահակյանը, Կարապետ Ռուբինյանը, Տեր֊Հուսիկ Լազարյանը, Վարդան Օսկանյանը, Շահեն Կարամանուկյանը, Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը, Հովհաննես Իգիթյանը, Բագրատ Ասատրյանը։ Սույն հրապարակման մեջ դուրս են թողնված պետական գաղտնիք պարունակող տեղեկությունները։

Քաղված՝ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան, «Ընտրանի», Երեւան, 2006 թ. գրքից։

----------


## Chuk

Որոշակի պատկերացում կազմելու համար, թե ինչ էր տեղի ունենում 97-98-ին, շատ կարևոր նյութ  է վերջերս Առավոտում հրապարակված Ժիրայր Լիպարիտյանի հոդվածը: Եթե ուզում եք հասկանալ, թե ինչ է կատարվել էդ թվերին, Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հրաժարական պահանջողների իրական կարծիքները, անպայման պետք է ծանոթանաք նաև էս հոդվածին:


*Փաթեթային, փուլային եւ մոռացված պահեր 
*
Ամբողջական հոդվածը կարող եք կարդալ այս հասցեով՝ http://www.aravot.am/2017/01/25/848888/ 

Մեր նորագույն պատմության մեջ կան պահեր, որոնք, ըստ իս, ճակատագրական են եղել: Դրանցից շատերը քչերին են ծանոթ: Նման պահերի մասին դրանց մասնակիցներից ոմանք նույնիսկ մոռացել են: Այլոք, եթե հիշում են, հաճախ իրենց ձեւով են հիշում. կամ աղոտ, կամ հարմարեցված` իրենց ներկայի քաղաքական պահանջներին: 

Հայաստանի եւ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի համար ներկա պահը կարեւոր է, եթե ոչ ճակատագրական: Քաղաքական որոշ գործիչներ փորձեր են կատարում այդ նորագույն անցյալի հետ համեմատություններ անել ու «պատմությունից դասեր քաղել»: Հաճախ այդ փորձերը ապարդյուն են, եւ, սովորաբար, անիմաստ: Երբեմն էլ նույնիսկ վնասակար են: Երբ գործիչը պատմությունը կառուցում է իր քաղաքական ընթացքի արդարացման, այսօրվա պետքերի ու հարմարեցրած հիշողության շուրջ եւ կանխորոշում, թե պատմությունից ինչ դաս է քաղում, այդ ընթացիկ պահանջմունքն է, որ որոշում է, թե պատմությունն ինչպես է ընթացել եւ ոչ հակառակը: Դժվար թե մտային նման վարժանքը որեւէ մեկին օգտակար լինի, բացի այդ գործչից ու նրա ներկայացրած գաղափարախոսությունից կամ կուսակցությունից: Իսկ մեզ այսօր անհրաժեշտ են Հայաստանին ու Լեռնային Ղարաբաղին վերաբերող իրական հարցերի իսկական լուծումներ: 

Հետեւաբար, անհրաժեշտ եմ համարում խոսել նման մի պահի մասին, որը պատմության ու այսօրվա կացության համար կարեւոր ուղեցույցներից մեկը կարող է լինել, նույնիսկ՝ «դասեր» ներշնչել: Մինչեւ հիմա դժվարանում էի այդ մասին որեւէ նյութ հրապարակել: Նախ՝ որովհետեւ արդեն երկար ժամանակ է աշխատում եմ ԼՂ հարցին վերաբերող իմ գրքի վրա, որը պիտի ընդգրկի այս եւ այլ նման պահեր, երկրորդ, որովհետեւ մինչեւ հիմա այդ պահի բացահայտումը անհրաժեշտ չէի համարում: Սակայն նկատի ունենալով բազմազան գործիչների` երբեմն արժեքավոր հրապարակային արտահայտություններն ու ավելի հաճախ՝ ինքնավստահ պատմաբանի ոճով ներկայացրած աղբը, կարծում եմ, այս մասին խոսելու ժամանակը հասունացել է: 

Նպատակս պնդելը չէ, որ մենք ավելի լավն էինք, քան այսօրվա մեր ղեկավարությունն ու դիվանագետները: Խնդիրը պարզապես մեր 25 տարեկան «նորագույն» պատմության մի կարեւոր դրվագ ուշադրության հանձնելն է: Հրապարակում եմ 1997-ի մի հանդիպման պատմությունը՝ կրկին զգուշացնելու համար, որ այն, ինչ կարելի էր ստանալ որպես Ղարաբաղյան հարցի լուծում` մոտ 20 տարի առաջ, հավանաբար, հնարավոր չէր 2005-ին: Եվ այն, ինչ կարելի էր նույնիսկ 2005-ին, արդեն կարծես թե անկարելի է այսօր: Կարո՞ղ է պատահել, որ Մադրիդյան սկզբունքներն էլ անկարելի դառնան շուտով: Իսկ ի՞նչ է հնարավոր լինելու 5 տարի հետո կամ վաղն առավոտյան, եթե չվերանայենք մեր մտածելակերպը, եթե նշանակալից փոփոխություններ չընդունենք մեր հաշվարկների ու գործելակերպի մեջ: 

Խնդիրը կռվող զինվորները չեն, ազգային ոգին չէ, ոչ էլ մեր հիմնական շահերն են: Խնդիրը նույնիսկ մեր սփյուռքը չէ, որը, որպես հակազդող միջոց, իբրեւ հակակշիռ է մատնանշվում մեր հաշվարկներում՝ ադրբեջանական նավթին ու գազին: Խնդիրը մեր հարցի լուծումների կարելիություններն են եւ դրանց հարաբերակցությունը՝ տարածաշրջանային ու միջազգային հարաբերությունների ոլորտներում: Խնդիրը վերաբերում է նաեւ մեր դիվանագիտության կարելիություններին, որոնք առավելագույն արդյունքն են տալիս, երբ ներքին միացյալ ջանքերով իրական խնդրի դրական լուծման ենք ձգտում: 

Հրապարակում եմ իմ հիշողությունները՝ 1997-ի ամռան մի հանդիպման մասին, հիմնված մանրամասն նոթագրությունների վրա, որի նախապատմությունը, որքան էլ հետաքրքիր եւ կարեւոր լինի, անհրաժեշտ չեմ համարում շարադրել այդ պահի էությունը արժեւորելու համար: Դա կլինի գրքում: 

*ՆԱԽԱԲԱՆ* 

1996-ի դեկտեմբերի ԵԱՀԿ Լիսաբոնի գագաթաժողովին հետեւեցին Մինսկի խմբի կողմից ԼՂ հարցի կարգավորման՝ մեկ առաջարկության երկու տարբերակներ: ԵԱՀԿ Մինսկի խմբի երեք համանախագահները գլխավոր առաջարկը կողմերին ներկայացրին 1997-ի մայիսի 29-31-ը, երբ այցելեցին տարածաշրջան (համանախագահները վերադարձան տարածաշրջան հունիսի 12-13-ին՝ երկրորդ տարբերակը ներկայացնելու, երբ ԼՂ-ը մերժեց առաջինը): 

1997-ի մայիսի առաջարկը հիմքում ուներ փաթեթային լուծումը, որովհետեւ ե՛ւ Բաքուն, ե՛ւ Ստեփանակերտը երկար ժամանակ արդեն պնդում էին փաթեթային լուծման տարբերակը՝ յուրաքանչյուրը մտածելով, որ իր համար դա է նպաստավորը: Այսինքն՝ յուրաքանչյուրը փափագում էր իրավիճակից պոկել առավելագույնը: Կողմերից Երեւանն էր միայն, որ մտածում էր, թե պետք չէ անկարելիի հետեւից գնալ, այլ հարցը պետք է կարգավորել ըստ կարելվույն՝ փուլայինի հիման վրա, որը տակավին հնարավորություններ էր ընձեռում ապագայի համար, միաժամանակ, Ղարաբաղն ու Հայաստանը դուրս բերելով վտանգավոր ստատուս քվոյից: Իսկ այդ՝ փաթեթային լուծման առաջարկը ԼՂ-ին անկախություն չէր ընծայում: 

Ընդհանրապես, Երեւանը հետեւյալ մոտեցումն ուներ ԼՂ բանակցությունների կապակցությամբ. կտրուկ չմերժել միջազգային միջնորդների կողմից ներկայացված առաջարկները, դրանք ընդունել որպես բանակցությունների հիմք, սակայն որեւէ առաջարկի կապակցությամբ բանակցությունները սկսելուց առաջ ներկայացնել առաջարկի մոտեցման, որեւէ կոնկրետ պարբերության կամ ձեւակերպման նկատմամբ մերժում կամ վերապահություն արտահայտող հիմնավորված կետեր: ԼՂ-ը ավելի հանգիստ էր զգում Մինսկի խմբի այս կամ այն առաջարկությունը առանց տատամսումի մերժելու հարցում: 

Սակայն Լիսաբոնից հետո ներկայացված այս փաստաթուղթը տարբերվում էր նախորդներից, որովհետեւ փաթեթային էր, այսինքն՝ այն, ինչ Ստեփանակերտն ու Բաքուն պնդում էին: Եվ Ստեփանակերտը բավականին մտահոգ էր այս առաջարկի բովանդակությամբ: ԼՂ ղեկավարությունը վստահ էր, որ առանց վարանելու մերժելու էր այն եւս: Սակայն այդ ղեկավարությունը այս անգամ մտահոգ էր, որ Երեւանի սովորական մոտեցումը կարող է լուրջ հետեւանքներ ունենալ եւ հունիսի 8-ից ծանր բանակցությունների մեջ մտավ Երեւանի հետ՝ մի ելք գտնելու համար: 

Մի կողմ թողնելով այս դրվագի՝ հունիսի 8-ից սկսած անմիջական նախապատմությունը, այստեղ կպատմեմ բուն դեպքի՝ հունիսի 14-ի այդ կարեւոր հանդիպման մասին: 

Եթե չեմ սխալվում՝ հունիսի 14-ի առավոտյան Ստեփանակերտից զանգեցին, թե՝ ԼՂ ղեկավարությունը փափագում է Մինսկի խմբի այդ առաջարկի կապակցությամբ շտապ հանդիպում ունենալ Հայաստանի ղեկավարության հետ եւ պատրաստ է հասնելու Երեւան նույն օրը՝ ամսի 14-ին ու երեկոյան ունենալ այդ հանդիպումը: Հիմնվելով իմ նոթերի ու հիշողության վրա վերակառուցում եմ հանդիպումը եւ ներկայացնում այնքան մանրամասն, որքան հնարավոր է եւ անհրաժեշտ: Ասեմ, որ հիշողությանս մեջ մեծ տեղ է գրավել այդ հանդիպումը, որովհետեւ որքան ժամանակը առաջ գնաց, այնքան զգացի դրա կարեւորությունը: 

*ՀԱՆԴԻՊՈՒՄԸ* 

Հանդիպումը կայացավ շաբաթ երեկոյան՝ կառավարական ամառանոցներում գտնվող փոքր լողավազանի մոտ: ԼՂ-ը ներկայացնում էին ԼՂ վարչապետ ու գործող նախագահ Լեոնարդ Պետրոսյանը (Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը մարտին նշանակվել էր ՀՀ վարչապետ ու ԼՂ նախագահի նոր ընտրությունը տակավին չէր կայացել), ԼՂ ԱԳ նախարար Արկադի Ղուկասյանը (արդեն հստակ էր, որ նա պիտի լիներ ԼՂ հաջորդ նախագահը) եւ ԼՂ Պաշտպանության նախարար Սամվել Բաբայանը: ՀՀ կողմից՝ ՀՀ նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, ՀՀ ԱԺ նախագահ Բաբկեն Արարքցյանը, ՀՀ վարչապետ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը, ՀՀ Պաշտպանության նախարար Վազգեն Սարգսյանը, ՀՀ Ազգային անվտանգության նախարար Սերժ Սարգսյանը, ՀՀ ԱԳ նախարար Ալեքսանդր Արզումանյանը եւ ես` ՀՀ նախագահի գլխավոր խորհրդականը, Անվտանգության խորհրդի քարտուղարն ու բանագնացը: 

Կարելի է ասել՝ ՀՀ եւ ԼՂ անվտանգության խորհուրդների համատեղ նիստ էր, սակայն նաեւ անպաշտոն նիստ էր: Բացակայում էր ՀՀ Նախագահի աշխատակազմի ղեկավար Շահեն Կարամանուկյանը, եւ այդ նիստի վերաբերյալ արձանագրություն գոյություն չունի: 

Հանդիպումը բացեց ՀՀ նախագահը՝ խնդրելով, որ ԼՂ ղեկավարությունը ներկայացնի իր խնդիրը: ԼՂ ղեկավարությունից ոչ ոք որեւէ բան չասաց: Նախագահ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը կրկնեց իր հարցը՝ ընդգծելով, որ ԼՂ ղեկավարությունն էր հանդիպում խնդրել: Կրկին պատասխան չկար: 

Տեր-Պետրոսյանը նրանց գործը դյուրացնելու համար ասաց մոտավորապես հետեւյալը. «Քանի որ խնդիրը վերաբերում է ԼՂ հարցին եւ, հստակորեն, Մինսկի խմբի վերջին առաջարկին, թույլ տվեք ներկայացնել մեր այլընտրանքներն ու յուրաքանչյուրի հավանական հետեւանքները, հետո կխոսենք մեր անելիքների մասին»: Նա ներկայացրեց հինգ տարբերակ (սրանք հիմնականում նույնն էին, ինչ նա ավելի ուշ՝ հոկտեմբերին պիտի ներկայացներ իր՝ «Պատերազմ, թե՞ խաղաղություն. լրջանալու պահը» հոդվածում)՝ ներառյալ փաթեթայինի եւ փուլայինի հետ կապված հարցերը: Հետո նա ԼՂ ղեկավարներին առաջարկեց արձագանքել իր խոսքին: 


*շարունակելի*

----------


## Chuk

*շարունակություն*

Առաջինը խոսեց Լեոնարդ Պետրոսյանը, որն այդ տասը հոգանոց խմբի կազմած շրջանի մեջ նստել էր մոտավորապես Տեր-Պետրոսյանի դիմաց, ձախից Քոչարյանն էր ու Բաբայանը, աջից՝ Ղուկասյանը: Լեոնարդ Պետրոսյանը հայտարարեց, որ ԼՂ ղեկավարությունը իր ամբողջ կազմով քննել է իրավիճակը եւ, նկատի ունենալով այդ կացության ծանրությունը, հանգել այն եզրակացության, որ անհրաժեշտ է խնդրին փուլային լուծում տալ, որ փաթեթայինը չի տալու այն, ինչ ուզում ենք: 

Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ապշած էր: Առաջին անգամ էր, որ ԼՂ ղեկավարությունը ինքն իր ներքին գործընթացներով հասել էր այնտեղ, որտեղ էր Հայաստանը: Տեր-Պետրոսյանը խնդրեց, որ Պետրոսյանը կրկնի իր ասածը: Լեոնարդը կրկնեց: Այնուհետեւ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը խնդրեց, որ Ղուկասյանն ու Բաբայանը, անկախաբար Պետրոսյանից, հայտնեն իրենց կարծիքը: Ղուկասյանն ու Բաբայանը հաստատեցին Լեոնարդի խոսքերը: Տեր-Պետրոսյանը նայեց շուրջը՝ տեսնելու, թե արդյո՞ք մյուսներն էլ նույն բանն են հասկանում այդտեղ կատարվածից, ինչ՝ ինքը: 

Հետո ՀՀ Նախագահը շարունակեց իր խոսքը, որը հետեւյալն էր. «Ուրեմն, վստահ լինենք, որ բոլորս էլ հասկանում ենք, թե ինչ է նշանակում փուլային լուծում. վերադարձնում ենք ԼՂ-ից դուրս մեր հակակշռի տակ գտնվող 7 տարածքներից 6-ը, Լաչինը պահում ենք: ԼՂ-ը պահում է իր բոլոր ռազմական կարելիությունները. վերադարձրած տարածքների վերաբերյալ ապահովում ենք առավելագույն անվտանգություն ԼՂ համար՝ ե՛ւ ռազմական, ե՛ւ միջազգային քաղաքական տեսակետից: Պատերազմն ավարտվում է, խաղաղության պայմանագիր ենք ստորագրում Ադրբեջանի հետ: Կարգավիճակի հարցը թողնում ենք հետագայի բանակցություններին: Այսինքն, տարածքներ՝ խաղաղության համար, եւ ոչ՝ կարգավիճակի»: 

Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հարցրեց ԼՂ երեք ղեկավարներին՝ արդյոք փուլայինով նույն բա՞նն ենք հասկանում: Երեքն էլ դրական պատասխան տվեցին: Ապա Տեր-Պետրոսյանը դարձավ մյուսներին. «Բոլորդ հասկանու՞մ եք, թե ինչ կատարվեց այստեղ: Հրադադարից ի վեր առաջին անգամ է, որ ԼՂ-ը եւ ՀՀ-ը լիովին համաձայն են խնդրի լուծման ձեւին: Գնում ենք փուլայինով ու բոլորս էլ հասկանում ենք, թե դա ինչ է նշանակում: Այստեղ կա՞ որեւէ մեկը, որը համաձայն չէ այս գործընթացին»: Նա՝ երկու, թերեւս, երեք անգամ հարցրեց. «Որեւէ մեկը խնդիր ունի՞ այս մոտեցման կապակցությամբ»: 

Ոչ ոք չառարկեց կամ խնդիր չներկայացրեց՝ բացի Բաբայանից, որը վերջում որոշ տատամսումից հետո հարցրեց. «Չե՞նք կարող Քելբաջարն էլ պահել»: Նա արդեն ոտքի էր կանգնել ու հենվել Քոչարյանի աթոռի թիկնակին: Քոչարյանը դարձավ դեպի Բաբայանը (նա չէր կարող վերջինիս ուղիղ նայել, քանի որ այդ դիրքում անհրաժեշտ էր գլուխը շրջել 180 աստիճանով) եւ ասաց. «Է՞շ ես, ի՞նչ ես, ա՛յ տղա, Լաչինը դեռ չենք մարսել, հիմա Քելբաջա՞րն էլ ես ուզում»: 

Տեր­-Պետրոսյանը ընդմիջեց. «Մի րոպե, Ռոբերտ ջան»: Դարձավ ինձ. «Ժիրայր, կարո՞ղ ես բանակցություններում Քելբաջարը եւս պահել»։ «Վստահ չեմ, կարող եմ փորձել: Մինչեւ հիմա գնում ենք «6+1» ձեւաչափով, երբ խոսում ենք փուլային լուծման մասին: Վեցը տալիս ենք, մեկն ենք պահում։ Չեմ կարծում, թե դա կարելի է «5+ 2»-ի հասցնել, սակայն կարող ենք «5+1+1» ձեւաչափին հասնել. 5-ը տալիս ենք, 1-ը պահում ենք, 1-ն էլ «ժամանակավոր» պահում ենք, հետո կտեսնենք»,-ասացի: 

«Այդ պատասխանը քեզ գոհացնու՞մ է, Սամո»,-հարցրեց ՀՀ Նախագահը: «Եթե Ժիրայրն է դա ասում, այո՛, գոհացնում է»,- ժպտալով ասաց ԼՂ Պաշտպանության նախարարը: Նախագահը դարձավ ինձ. «Քո կարծիքով սրա հիման վրա որքա՞ն ժամանակից կարող ես խաղաղության պայմանագիրը բերել: Երեքից չորս շաբաթը բավարա՞ր է»: «Ո՛չ, պարոն նախագահ. 4-6 շաբաթ պետք է նկատի ունենալ»: 

Դրանով ավարտվեց հանդիպման այդ մասը: Ես գնացի իմ սենյակ ու սկսեցի աշխատել մի փաստաթղթի վրա, որը կարելի էր անպաշտոն ու խորհրդապահական ներկայացնել Մինսկի խմբին՝ որպես հիմք մի նոր, փուլայինի վրա հիմնված ԵԱՀԿ առաջարկի: Դրանից հետո եղած պատմությունը նույնպես չեմ մանրամասնում այստեղ, սակայն կներկայացնեմ մի քանի դիտողություններ: 

*ԴԻՏՈՂՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐ* 

ՀՀ նախագահի ամփոփած մոտեցումների ու այդ հանդիպման ներկաների կողմից ընդունված հիմքի վրա տեքստ պատրաստվեց, հսկայական աշխատանք կատարվեց կարեւոր մայրաքաղաքներում այն ներկայացնելու համար, հսկայական քաղաքական դրամագլուխ ներդրվեց այդ գործընթացի համար: Ի վերջո, Երեւանն ու Ստեփանակերտը միմյանցից անկախ հանգել էին նույն եզրակացությանը: Այդ հանդիպման հիման վրա Երեւանում պատրաստված տեքստն էր սկզբնօրինակը 1997-ի սեպտեմբերի ԵԱՀԿ առաջարկի, որը Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ընդունեց որպես բանակցությունների հիմք: 

Մեր պատրաստած տեքստի դրույթները, անշուշտ, ենթարկվեցին Մինսկի խմբի համանախագահների վերախմբագրմանը՝ ըստ իրենց ներքին բանակցությունների տրամաբանության, որի հետեւանքով ԵԱՀԿ այդ առաջարկի մեջ տեղ գտան դրույթներ, որոնք մեզ համար վիճելի կամ անընդունելի էին: Երեւանը, ԵԱՀԿ առաջարկը բանակցությունների հիմք ընդունելով հանդերձ, միաժամանակ, ԵԱՀԿ ներկայացրեց մի հիմնավոր փաստաթուղթ, որում թվարկել էինք այն կետերը, որոնք պետք է բանակցության առարկա լինեին: 

Սակայն 1997-ի սեպտեմբերի առաջարկն իր էությամբ համապատասխանում էր հունիսի 14-ի հանդիպման ընթացքում ՀՀ նախագահի կողմից հստակեցված սկզբունքներին: Սկզբունքներ, որոնց համաձայնել էր ԼՂ ղեկավարությունը եւ ոչ մի առարկություն չէր արել ՀՀ ղեկավարության որեւէ անդամ: Այդ նույն մոտեցումն էր, որ ԼՂ նույն ղեկավարությունը, Քոչարյանն ու Վազգեն Սարգսյանը, եւ վերջում՝ Սերժ Սարգսյանը մերժեցին: Նրանք պնդեցին լուծման փաթեթային տարբերակը եւ, ի վերջո, հասցրին Տեր­-Պետրոսյանի՝ ՀՀ նախագահի պաշտոնից հրաժարմանը: 

Ինչպե՞ս մեկնաբանել այս զարգացումները եւ ի՞նչ դասեր քաղել անմիջական դերակատարների ու միջնորդների վերաբերմունքից: Սա թողնում եմ ընթերցողի եւ պատմաբանների դատողությանը։ Այսօր իմ նպատակն էր փաստը ներկայացնել նախքան այդ փաստի կորուստը՝ որեւէ պատճառով: Այդ հանդիպմանը մասնակցած տասը հոգուց երկուսը արդեն չկան, սպանված են Վազգենն ու Լեոնարդը: Մյուսները կամա թե ակամա կարող են մոռացած լինել, կամ իրենց համար այնքան էլ կարեւոր չէր այդ հանդիպումը: Որքան տեղյակ եմ՝ մասնակիցներից որեւէ մեկը այդ հանդիպման մասին մինչեւ հիմա չի գրել, ոչ էլ հրապարակավ արտահայտվել է: 

…Ժամանակի ընթացքում կորցրել ենք ու տակավին կորցնում ենք այն, ինչ կարող էինք ստանալ: Այն, ինչ սեղանի վրա է այսօր՝ ԵԱՀԿ/Մադրիդյան սկզբունքներով (կամ նրան հաջորդող նույնանման տարբերակներով) թե զուտ ռուսական ներշնչմամբ, ավելի լավը չէ, քան 1997-ի սեպտեմբերի առաջարկությունը: Այն պնդումները, թե Մադրիդյան սկզբունքները ավելի լավն են, քան 1997-ի սեպտեմբերի փաստաթուղթը կամ նախկինում ներկայացված միջազգային որեւէ առաջարկ, նման հայտարարությունների հեղինակների վարկը փրկել փորձող գործարք են կամ քաղաքական կամավոր կուրություն: Առանց անգամ առավել չափով մանրամասնությունների մեջ մտնելու, ակնհայտ է, որ «97»-ով ԼՂ եւ Լաչինի ամբողջական տարածքը պահում էինք մեր հակակշռի տակ: Իսկ երբ այդ փաստաթղթի կապակցությամբ բանակցությունները հաջող ավարտվեին, դա պիտի հաստատվեր ԵԱՀԿ եւ դրանից հետո՝ ՄԱԿ-ի Անվտանգության Խորհրդի կողմից: 

Այդպիսով՝ ՄԱԿ-ի Անվտանգության խորհուրդն ու, նույնիսկ որ ավելի կարեւոր է, Հայաստանը դառնում էին փաստաթղթի դրույթների երաշխավոր, իսկ փաստաթուղթը վերածվում էր միջազգային իրավունքի համազոր-համարժեք համաձայնության: 1997-ի սեպտեմբերի առաջարկությամբ կարգավիճակի եւ Լաչինի խնդիրը թողնում էինք ապագային, այսինքն՝ այդ տարածքներում պահպանվում էր այդօրյա, այդ պահի կարգավիճակը: Մինչդեռ Մադրիդյան փաստաթղթով հայկական վերահսկողության տակ էր մնում ոչ թե Լաչինի ամբողջ տարածքը, այլ միայն միջանցքը: Իսկ դրան հետեւող տարբերակների մեջ Լաչինը հանձնում ենք ինչ-որ անորոշ «միջազգային» ուժի եւ վստահ չենք, թե ո՞վ է լինելու այդ տարբերակներում նշված սկզբունքների շուրջ կայանալիք որեւէ համաձայնության երաշխավորը, եւ այդ հանգրվանում ո՞րն է լինելու ՀՀ դերը: 

Ի դեպ՝ 1997-ի դեկտեմբերին Կոպենհագենում տեղի ունենալիք ԵԱՀԿ նախարարական հանդիպմանը Ղարաբաղի պատվիրակության մասնակցությունն ապահովելու համար Մինսկի խմբի համանախագահողները մեզ գրավոր տեղեկացրել էին, որ պատրաստ են երկրորդ փուլ տեղափոխել նաեւ Քելբաջարի հարցը: Այդ հանդիպման եզրակացության միակ առարկության խնդիրը՝ Քելբաջարի հարցն էլ լուծվեց ի նպաստ մեզ: Սակայն դա էլ չգոհացրեց ԼՂ ղեկավարությանը: Մտածելու բան է: 

Նույնքան կարեւոր է հետեւյալ կետը: Ըստ 1997-ի սեպտեմբերի փուլայինի վրա հիմնված ԵԱՀԿ առաջարկի՝ Ղարաբաղի վերջնական կարգավիճակի հարցը լուծելու համար պիտի ստեղծվեր Հայաստան-Ադրբեջան-Ղարաբաղ եռյակից կազմված հանձնաժողով: Այսինքն՝ ԼՂ-ը պիտի ունենար վետոյի իրավունք: Դա կլիներ ԼՂՀ ղեկավարության, Ազգային ժողովի թե հանրաքվեի միջոցով, ԼՂՀ որոշելիքն էր: Մադրիդյան կամ դրան հետեւող այլ փաստաթղթերում նշված սկզբունքներում ավելացել է ԼՂ ինքնորոշման իրավունքը հաստատող այս կամ այն տարբերակող տերմինը, որի իսկական իմաստը չգիտենք. երբ կողմերը չեն կարողացել ճշտել, թե այդ իրավունքը ում է վերաբերում, թե որ կողմը ինչ է հասկանում այդ հավելումից, վաղ է ասել՝ դա լա՞վ բան է, թե՞ ոչ: 

Կան նաեւ այլ տարբերություններ՝ Մադրիդյան սկզբունքների ու 1997-ի սեպտեմբերի առաջարկության միջեւ, սակայն սա այն տեղը չէ, ուր այդ վեճը պետք է ծավալվի: Միաժամանակ, այդ հիմնական տարբերությունները նշելը անհրաժեշտ էր այստեղ: 

Անշուշտ, շատ բան է փոխվել այս 20 տարվա մեջ, սակայն չի փոխվել Տեր-Պետրոսյանի՝ «Պատերազմ, թե՞ խաղաղություն. լրջանալու պահը» հոդվածում ներկայացրած տրամաբանության ուժը: Վկա՝ 2016-ի ապրիլի քառօրյա պատերազմը: Իսկ փոփոխված իրականությունների մեջ չպիտի մոռանալ Հայաստանից շարունակվող արտագաղթը, լուրջ եւ հիմնավոր տնտեսական աճի պակասը եւ այլ կարեւոր չափանիշներ, որոնք ավելի հստակ են դարձնում այդ հոդվածի տրամաբանությունը: Այս՝ մոտ 20 տարվա ընթացքում ոչ մի հիմնական հարց չի լուծվել: 

Մի հարց կա, որը հաճախ բարձրացրել եմ. ԼՂ եւ ՀՀ համար կարեւո՞ր է լուծել Ղարաբաղյան հարցը, դա կարելի՞ է լուծել՝ ստանալով մեզ համար անհրաժեշտը եւ ոչ ցանկալին, քանզի ցանկալին պնդելով կարող ենք կորցնել անգամ մեզ անհրաժեշտը: 

Վերջին նկատողություն: Գիտեմ, որ կան մարդիկ, որոնք տարբեր պատճառներով պիտի չցանկանային տեսնել հիշատակածս հանդիպման մասին որեւէ հրապարակում: Այդ պատճառների մի մասը կարող է լինել նաեւ լուրջ: Կան մարդիկ, որոնք գուցե մտածում են, թե նման հրապարակումը, մանավանդ այս պահին, կարող է այս կամ այն կերպ վնասել որեւէ գործընթաց, որեւէ քաղաքական դեմքի կամ ուժի: Առանց վիճաբանությունների մեջ մտնելու կարող եմ ասել հետեւյալը. եթե մեր գործընթացները, դեմքերն ու ուժերը այնքան փխրուն են, որ չեն կարող դիմանալ պատմության այս կամ այն փաստին՝ հին թե նոր, դատապարտված են ձախողման ու այդ հարցում իմ օգնության կարիքը չունեն: 

Ամեն գործիչ պատասխանատու է իր արածի եւ չարածի, ասածի եւ չասածի համար, մանավանդ, երբ այդ շարքից որեւէ հանգամանք ազդեցություն է թողել մեր երկրի քաղաքականության, ապագայի, պատմության եւ, ի վերջո, մեր ժողովրդի բարօրության վրա: 

*Ժիրայր ԼԻՊԱՐԻՏՅԱՆ* 
1991-1997թթ. ՀՀ նախագահի ավագ խորհրդական, պատմաբան, դիվանագետ, պրոֆեսոր  25.01.2017  
_
Ամբողջական հոդվածը կարող եք կարդալ այս հասցեով՝ http://www.aravot.am/2017/01/25/848888/ 

© 1998 - 2017 Առավոտ – Լուրեր Հայաստանից_

----------

Mephistopheles (26.02.2017), Աթեիստ (13.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Առայժմ այս չորս կարևոր նյութն եմ դնում թեմայում: Համարում եմ, որ առանց սրանք լավ չիմանալու բանավեճի մեջ մտնելը ժամավաճառություն է:

Ընդհանրապես մեր քաղաքական դաշտում շատ սակավ են հստակ դիրքորոշում հայտնում Արցախի հարցի լուծման մասին: Հայտնողներն էլ հիմնականում չեն հիմնավորում իրենց տեսակետները: Հետևաբար բանավեճի առաջնային հիմքը, ուզենք թե չուզենք, այ էս վերևում դրվածներն են: 

Կարծում եմ, որ կկարողանանք կառուցողական բանավեճ կազմակերպել: Ինձ ու ձեզ բարի քննարկումներ:

----------

Հայկօ (13.02.2017)

----------


## varo987

Լևոնը ու իր թիմը ասում են, որ եթե 1998թվին հաշտության պայմանագիր կնքեինք, Թուրքիայի ու Ադրբեջանի հետ սահմանը բաց լիներ, Հայաստանը էսօր լրիվ ուրիշ մակարդակի երկիր կլներ։
Իսկ ինչ մակարդակի, գոնե մոտավոր հաշվարկներ կան, բնակչությունը ինչքան կլներ, ՀՆԱ-ն ինչքան, միջին աշխատավարձը և այլն՞
Օրինակ Վրաստանը 1998-իցել ու դրանից առաջել բաց սահմաններ ունի ու ավելին եղբայրական հարաբերությունների մեջա Թուրքիայի ու Ադրբեջանի հետ, դե ֆակտո հրաժարվելա Օսիայից ու Աբխազիայից, բայց ինչ որ էս 19տարում չի դառե տնտեսական գիգանտ։
ՀՆԱ, արդյունաբերություն, գյուղատնտեսություն, ներմուծում, արտահանում, միջին աշխատավարձ/թոշակ, ազգային արժույթի կայունություն,  արտագաղթի մակարդակ, գործազրկություն ու նման սոցիալ-տնտեսական ցուցանիշներով մի փոքր պլյուս-մինուսով նույն Հայաստանի մակարդակի երկիրա։

----------

Lion (13.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Լևոնը ու իր թիմը ասում են, որ եթե 1998թվին հաշտության պայմանագիր կնքեինք, Թուրքիայի ու Ադրբեջանի հետ սահմանը բաց լիներ, Հայաստանը էսօր լրիվ ուրիշ մակարդակի երկիր կլներ։
> Իսկ ինչ մակարդակի, գոնե մոտավոր հաշվարկներ կան, բնակչությունը ինչքան կլներ, ՀՆԱ-ն ինչքան, միջին աշխատավարձը և այլն՞
> Օրինակ Վրաստանը 1998-իցել ու դրանից առաջել բաց սահմաններ ունի ու ավելին եղբայրական հարաբերությունների մեջա Թուրքիայի ու Ադրբեջանի հետ, դե ֆակտո հրաժարվելա Օսիայից ու Աբխազիայից, բայց ինչ որ էս 19տարում չի դառե տնտեսական գիգանտ։
> ՀՆԱ, արդյունաբերություն, գյուղատնտեսություն, ներմուծում, արտահանում, միջին աշխատավարձ/թոշակ, ազգային արժույթի կայունություն,  արտագաղթի մակարդակ, գործազրկություն ու նման սոցիալ-տնտեսական ցուցանիշներով մի փոքր պլյուս-մինուսով նույն Հայաստանի մակարդակի երկիրա։


Տնտեսական գիգանտի մասին ոչ մեկը չի խոսում, բայց լիքը հարցերով էսօր Վրաստանն ավելի կայուն տեմպերով զարգացող երկիր ա: Բայց ես դրա մասնագետը չեմ, դա ուրիշներն ավելի լավ կհիմնավորեն, կամ կհերքեն իմ ասածը:

Իսկ ես կասեմ, որ Վրաստանի հետ համեմատելն անտեղի մի բան ա: Բաց սահմանը երաշխիք չի, դրանից բացի էլի բաներ են պետք զարգանալու համար: Մենք դեռ խոսում ենք նրա մասին, որ փակ սահմանը խոչընդոտ ա: Ու ես չեմ կարծում, որ որևէ լուրջ մարդ չհամաձայնվի, որ բաց սահմանի դեպքում հեռանկարն ավելի լավն է լինում:

----------

Աթեիստ (13.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Հարևան թեմայում քննարկվում է, թե ինչ երաշխիքներ կարող են լինել, որ փոխզիջումից հետո չեն լինի զոհեր: Կարծում եմ, որ առաջիկայում դեռ շատ առիթ կունենք էդ թեմային անդրադառնալու, իսկ առայժմ էդ մասին առաջարկում եմ կարդալ իմ կողմից շատ հարգված քաղաքագետներից մեկի՝ Արման Գրիգորյանի հոդվածը.


*Լուրջ երեւալու փորձեր, կամ ինչու չպետք է վախենալ խաղաղությունից
*
Լուրջ երեւալու փորձեր, կամ ինչու չպետք է վախենալ խաղաղությունից
Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի համագումարում Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ունեցած ելույթը բուռն ու կանխատեսելի բազմաթիվ արձագանքների արժանացավ։ Առանց փոշին  թափ տալու՝ դարակներից դուրս բերվեցին արդեն բոլորիս մահու չափ ձանձրացրած մեղադրանքներն ու հակափաստարկները, եթե, իհարկե, կարելի է դրանց հակափաստարկ անունը տալ` «ոչ մի թիզ հող», «արյունով վերցրած հողը թղթով չեն վերադարձնում», «կարևորը թվերը չեն, այլ ոգին», «խնդիրն ուժերի հարաբերակցությունը չէ, այլ մեր ապաշնորհ իշխանություններն ու դիվանագետները», «1994 թ. զինադադար կնքելու փոխարեն՝ Ադրբեջանին պետք է կապիտուլյացիայի ենթարկեինք», «մենք արդեն լուծել ենք Ղարաբաղի հարցը» և այլն։ Այս պնդումներին պատասխանելը եղել ու մնում է չափազանց անշնորհակալ գործ, որովհետև դրանց հեղինակներին պատասխանները չեն հետաքրքրում։ Ժամանակակից սոցցանցային ժարգոնով ասած` այդ մարդիկ զբաղված են տրոլինգով։ Հնարավոր էլ չէ այդ պնդումների շուրջ նորմալ խոսակցություն ծավալել։ Օրինակ` ի՞նչ կարելի է ասել մարդկանց, որոնք պնդում են, թե 1994 թ. իսկապես հնարավորություն կար Ադրբեջանին կապիտուլյացիա պարտադրելու և դառնալու հավերժական հերոսներ, բայց, չգիտես ինչու, Հայաստանի իշխանությունները որոշեցին դրա փոխարեն զինադադար կնքել։ Կամ հնարավո՞ր է արդյոք, բացի անհապաղ բժշկական օգնության դիմելու խորհրդից, ուրիշ բան ասել մարդկանց, որոնք պնդում են, թե անգամ եթե տարածք ենք կորցնելու, նախընտրելի է, որ դա տեղի ունենա ոչ թե խաղաղ ճանապարհով ու փոխզիջումների միջոցով, այլ պատերազմով, այսինքն` բացարձակապես անիմաստ զոհեր տալուց հետո։

Պետք է արձանագրել, սակայն, որ նման` նորմալ բանավեճի ոչ ենթակա պնդումներին զուգահեռ՝ սկսել է Արցախյան հակամարտության խաղաղ կարգավորման գաղափարի դեմ աճող հաճախականությամբ արծարծվել մի առարկություն, որը կարող է շատերին տրամաբանական, նույնիսկ համոզիչ թվալ։ Խոսքս այն պնդման մասին է, թե տարածքային զիջումների գնով խաղաղության գնալը հարցը, լուծելու փոխարեն՝ պատուհաս է դառնալու մեր գլխին, որովհետև զիջումները՝ 1) հագեցնելու փոխարեն՝ ավելի գրգռելու են Ադրբեջանի ախորժակը, և 2) Հայաստանն ու Արցախն ավելի խոցելի են դարձնելու ադրբեջանական ագրեսիայի դեմ (տես, օրինակ` Հայկ Մարտիրոսյան, «Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ուղերձը հատուկ է ազգային ու պետական դավաճանին», Անկախ Նորություն, 19.12.2017.; Արա Պապյան, «5 շրջանները հանձնելուց հետո անհնար է պահել Ղարաբաղը», Առաջին Լրատվական, 08.12.2016.; Նորատ Տեր-Գրիգորյանց, «Այդ ի՞նչ պոռնկական հարցադրում է` զիջել հող, թե չզիջել։ Զիջելու բան չկա», Առաջին Լրատվական, 12.21.2016.):

          Եթե մի պահ անտեսենք պնդման որոշ հեղինակների` քաղաքակիրթ բանավեճի հետ անհամատեղելի բառապաշարը, որ արդեն ցիտված նյութերի վերնագրերից է ճչում, այս պնդումն, առաջին հայացքից, զուրկ չէ տրամաբանությունից։ Թվում է նաև, թե պնդման հիմքում ընկած է իրատեսության ու զգուշավորության կոչ, ինչով այն էապես տարբերվում է «ոչ մի թիզ հող»-ի և «արյունով վերցրած հողը թղթով չեն վերադարձնում»-ի մետաֆիզիկայից։ Այդ կոչը նույնիսկ կարելի է մեկնաբանել այսպես. «Մենք սկզբունքորեն դեմ չենք զիջումների գնով խաղաղություն հաստատելու գաղափարին, եթե դա իսկապես հնարավոր լիներ։ Բայց դա, ցավոք, անիրատեսական, եթե չասենք՝ միամիտ հույս է։ Զիջումները մեզ խաղաղություն չեն տալու, այլ ընդամենը՝ նույն պատերազմական վիճակը, միայն՝ ավելի թուլացած ու խոցելի դիրքերով»: Կոչի հեղինակները նաև չեն հոգնում ադրբեջանցիների ագրեսիվ հռետորաբանությունը մատնացույց անելուց և հիշեցնելուց, որ ադրբեջանցիները նույնիսկ Երևանի նկատմամբ հավակնություններից են բացեիբաց խոսում։

Թվում է` այս փաստարկին հնարավոր չէ ոչինչ հակադրել։ Բայց ինձ թույլ կտամ մի երկու հարց ուղղել դրա պաշտպաններին. դուք իսկապե՞ս մտածում եք, որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, կամ նույնիսկ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանն ու Սերժ Սարգսյանը, ովքեր նույնպես տարբեր ժամանակներում սկզբունքային համաձայնություն են տվել տարածքային զիջումներ ենթադրող լուծումների տարբերակների, այս ամենը չեն հասկանում։ Դուք իսկապե՞ս մտածում եք, որ խոսքն առանց զիջումները շահագործելը բացառող երաշխիքների, պարզապես տարածքների գնով խաղաղություն գնելու մասին է, ու որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը կամ, ընդհանրապես, Հայաստանում բանականությունը չկորցրած որևէ մարդ կարգավորման կայունության գրավականը կարող է Ադրբեջանի բարի կամքը համարել։ Ո՞ւմ համար պարզ չէ, որ, նախ, խոսքը ոչ թե զիջումների, այլ փոխզիջումների մասին է, և որ որևէ տարածքային զիջում հայկական կողմից կարող է տեղի ունենալ միայն վերը նշված մտավախությունները փարատող երաշխիքների ապահովման դեպքում։ Ո՞ւմ համար պարզ չէ, որ նման երաշխիքների մշակումը բանակցությունների հիմնական առարկաներից մեկն է, եթե ոչ՝ հիմնականը։ Բայց արի ու տես, որ որոշ մարդկանց համար պարզ չէ։ Ստիպված ենք բացատրել։ Ստիպված ենք բացատրել, որ եթե նույնիսկ մատնանշած վտանգներն իրական են, դա չի նշանակում, թե դրանք չեզոքացման ենթակա չեն։ Ստիպված ենք բացատրել, որ ընդհանրապես որևէ խնդրի գոյության արձանագրումը չի կարելի շփոթել այդ խնդրի անլուծելիության հետ, ինչը հենց այն տրամաբանական փոսն է, որտեղ հայտնվել են սույն պնդման հեղինակները։

Եվ այսպես, *առաջին* երաշխիքը, որը հայկական կողմը միշտ պահանջել  է ու, վստահ եմ` շարունակում է պահանջել, այն է, որ զիջվելիք տարածքները պետք է վերածվեն ապառազմականացված գոտու։ Նման գոտու ստեղծումը նշանակում է, որ Ադրբեջանն ի վիճակի չի լինի կայծակնային արագությամբ ուժեր կենտրոնացնել և հարձակում սանձազերծել Արցախի դեմ։ Որևէ հարձակում անպայման ենթադրելու է զինված ուժերի, այդ թվում՝ ծանր տեխնիկայի անցում ապառազմականացված գոտու տարածքով, ինչը ժամանակ ու հնարավորություն կտա հայկական կողմին զինված ուժերը մարտական պատրաստության բերելու և հարձակմանը դիմակայելու նպատակով մոբիլիզացիա սկսելու։

*Երկրորդ*, ապառազմականցված գոտում կտեղակայվեն խաղաղապահ ուժեր ու միջազգային դիտորդներ, որոնք կկարողանան արձանագրել որևէ խախտում Ադրբեջանի կողմից` դրանից բխող բավականին լուրջ հետևանքներով։ Կարող են առարկել, թե այդ նույն միջազգային ուժերը, որ կարգավորման դեպքում դիտորդներ պետք է տրամադրեն, արդեն քանի տարի է՝ որդեգրել են չեզոքության պրակտիկան ու միշտ խուսափում եմ մեղավորին մատնացույց անելուց։ Սա թույլ առարկություն է, որովհետև կարգավորումից հետո նրանք  շահագրգռված են լինելու ոչ թե չեզոքություն, այլ կայունություն ապահովելով, ինչը ենթադրում է միանգամայն այլ շահեր ու վարքագիծ։ Կարող են նաև առարկել, որ խաղաղապահները ոչինչ էլ չեն կարողանա զսպել, ինչպես այս հարցին առնչվող մի բանավեճի ժամանակ պնդել էր ֆեյսբուքյան մի օգտատիրուհի` օրինակ բերելով Ռուանդայում տեղակայված ՄԱԿ-ի խաղաղապահ ուժերի ճակատագիրը 1994 թվականին։ Սա նույնպես թույլ առարկություն է։ Ճիշտ է, իհարկե, որ որոշ դեպքերում խաղաղապահներն աչքի չեն ընկել արդյունավետությամբ, ինչպես Ռուանդայի դեպքում։ Բայց նրանց արդյունավետության մակարդակն ինչ-որ հաստատուն իրողություն չէ։ Այն կախված է խաղաղապահների մանդատից, այդ մանդատն ստանձնած պետությունների ուժից ու հեղինակությունից, ինչպես նաև կարգավորման արդյունքում ձևավորված ստատուս քվոն պահպանելու նրանց շահագրգռվածությունից։ Ռուանդայում ձախողված խաղաղապահ առաքելությունը նման առաքելության միակ կամ նույնիսկ ամենաներկայացուցչական օրինակը չէ։ Վերոհիշյալ ֆեյսբուքյան օգտատիրուհին ու նրա մտավախությունը կիսողները կարող էին հիշել նաև, ասենք` Հարավային Օսեթիայի ռուսական խաղաղապահ առաքելությունը, ինչն, իմ կարծիքով, ավելի քան արդյունավետ էր։

*Երրորդ*, քանի որ ապառազմականացված գոտին ամրագրված պետք է լինի միջազգային պայմանագրով և ունենա միջնորդների երաշխիքները, դրա խախտումը գործի կդնի միջնորդների համապատասխան պարտավորությունները` որոշակի սանկցիաների, չի կարելի նաև բացառել` հայկական կողմին ռազմական օգնության կամ հայկական կողմի օգտին անմիջական ռազմական միջամտության տեսքով։

*Չորրորդ*, միջազգային պայմանագրով ամրագրված ապառազմականացված գոտու դեմ որևէ ոտնձգություն պարզ խոստման դրժում չի լինի, այլ միջազգային պայմանագրի կոպիտ խախտում։ Իրականում դա նույնիսկ կոպիտ խախտում անվանելը նրբասացություն է։ Զինված մուտքն ապառազմականացված գոտի համարվում է ագրեսիա, անկախ այն բանից, որ խնդրո առարկա գոտին տվյալ պետության սուվերեն տարածքում է։ Իսկ դա նշանակում է, որ ագրեսիայի զոհը կարող է դա համարժեք ռազմական պատասխանի արդարացում (casus belli) համարել՝ առանց բացասական միջազգային հետևանքներից վախենալու և նույնիսկ միջազգային աջակցության ակնկալիքով։

*Հինգերորդ*, քանի որ ապառազմականացված գոտու դեմ ոտնձգության դեպքում Հայաստանը կարող է ունենալ և պետք է ունենա պայմանագրով ամրագրված ռազմական միջամտության իրավունք, և քանի որ նման միջամտությունը կլինի ագրեսիայի զոհի կարգավիճակով, Հայաստանը կարող է նաև աջակցություն ակնկալել ռազմական փոխօգնության հայ-ռուսական պայմանագրի շրջանակներում։

*Վեցերորդ*, եթե նույնիսկ այդ պայմանագիրն ու դրա իրավական պարտավորությունները մի կողմ դնենք, դժվար չէ պատկերացնել, որ կարգավորումից հետո ադրբեջանական ագրեսիան բուն Արցախի, առավել ևս՝ Հայաստանի դեմ, լրջորեն կբախվի այս ռեգիոնում դերակատարություն ունեցող որոշ պետությունների շահերին։ Ասվածը նույնիսկ Թուրքիային է վերաբերում, էլ չեմ խոսում Ռուսաստանի ու Իրանի մասին, որոնք ոչ միայն նման շահ չունեն, այլև Արցախի ու Հայաստանի դեմ ագրեսիան անկասկած կդիտեն որպես սեփական կենսական շահերի դեմ ուղղված ոտնձգություն։ Ուզում եմ հատուկ շեշտել, որ այստեղ խոսքը մեր նկատմամբ ջերմ վերաբերմունքի ու սիրո մասին չէ, ոչ էլ նույնիսկ պայմանագրային պարտավորությունների, այլ հենց այդ պետությունների կենսական շահերի։ Եվ այստեղ բացարձակապես որևէ նշանակություն չունի այն փաստը, որ ռուսներն, ասենք` Ադրբեջանին զենք են վաճառել կամ որ 2016 թ. ապրիլյան պատերազմի ժամանակ մեզ անվերապահ աջակցություն չեն հայտնել։ Տարբերությունը չեմ բացատրում՝ ընթերցողի նկատմամբ հարգանքից ելնելով։

*Յոթերորդ*, հետագա ագրեսիան բացառելու երաշխիք կարող է լինել նաև Հայաստանի ու Ադրբեջանի միջև սպառազինությունների կրճատման պայմանագիրը։ Դա կարելի է անել՝ հատկապես աչքի առաջ ունենալով հարձակողական գործողությունները դժվարացնելու կամ բացառելու, միաժամանակ՝ պաշտպանվելը հեշտացնելու նպատակը։


*շարունակելի*

----------


## Chuk

*շարունակություն*


Վերջապես՝ *ութերորդ* և ամենակարևոր երաշխիքը. հակամարտության կարգավորումը նշանակում է հաշտություն, ոչ թե նոր պայմաններով զինադադար, իսկ հաշտությունն ու զինադադարն սկզբունքորեն տարբեր բաներ են։ Զինադադարն ընդամենը նշանակում է, որ կողմերն ընդունում են շփման գծում ուժով ինչ-որ բան էականորեն փոխելու անհնարինությունը, բայց չեն հրաժարվում ուժով հարցը լուծելու մտադրությունից։ Զինադադարը լուրջ միջազգային ու իրավական պարտավորություններ չի ենթադրում, ինչպես այն չի ենթադրում տնտեսական ու մշակութային կապերի վերականգնում, հետևաբար՝ պատերազմի գնի հավելյալ բարձրացում։ Հաշտությունը ենթադրում է այս ամենը, ամրագրվում է ԵԱՀԿ-ի որոշումներով, ՄԱԿ-ի Անվտանգության խորհրդի ու Գլխավոր ասամբլեայի համապատասխան բանաձևերով և նշանակում է, որ կողմերը ոչ միայն ընդունում են դրա արդյունքում ստեղծված ստատուս քվոն, այլև քայլեր են ձեռնարկում, որոնք ստատուս քվոյից հրաժարումն անխուսափելիորեն դարձնում են առավել անցանկալի ու դժվար։ Սա է պատճառը, որ զինադադարները սովորաբար անկայուն են, իսկ հաշտության պայմանագրերով հաստատված հարաբերությունները` կայուն։ Համեմատեք, օրինակ, Իսրայելի հարաբերությունները Եգիպտոսի հետ 1948-ից մինչև 1978 թ. ընկած ժամանակաշրջանում, և նույն երկրների հարաբերությունները 1978 թվականից հետո, կամ, մի կողմից՝ Իսրայելի ներկա հարաբերությունները Եգիպտոսի ու Հորդանանի հետ, մյուս կողմից` նույն երկրի հարաբերությունները Լիբանանի ու Սիրիայի հետ։ Կարող են առարկել, թե նույնիսկ նման հաշտությունները 100 տոկոսանոց երաշխիք չեն նոր հակամարտություններից խուսափելու համար։ Բայց ինչպես ամերիկյան հայտնի ասացվածքն է ուսուցանում, այս աշխարհում 100 տոկոսանոց են միայն մահն ու հարկերը։ Պնդել, թե 1948-1978 թթ. ժամանակաշրջանի եգիպտա-իսրայելական հարաբերությունների ու այդ երկրների` 1978 թ. հաշտության պայմանագրին հաջորդած ժամանակաշրջանի հարաբերությունների միջև ահռելի տարբերություն չկա, պարզապես ծիծաղելի է։ Այս համատեքստում արժե անդրադառնալ այն վստահ  պնդմանը, թե կարգավորումն ավելի կկոշտացնի Ադրբեջանի դիրքորոշումը։ Պակաս հավանական չի կարելի համարել այն սցենարը, որ խաղաղ կարգավորումն Ադրբեջանում խաղաղության էլեկտորատի համար քաղաքականապես կհեշտացնի համարձակ լինելը՝ միևնույն ժամանակ համալրելով այդ էլեկտորատի շարքերը, հատկապես՝ եթե հաշվի առնենք այն հանգամանքը, և ես սա հատուկ ուզում եմ շեշտել, որ իրականում ագրեսիան` կարգավորումից հետո, Ադրբեջանի համար շատ ավելի վտանգավոր ու անհեռանկար է դառնալու, քան հիմա է։ Գոնե չի կարելի որպես աքսիոմատիկ ճշմարտություն ընդունել այն պնդումը, թե բոլոր ադրբեջանցիներն առավոտից իրիկուն տրված են Երևանն ու Ստեփանակերտը արյան ծով սարքելու անուրջներին, ու որ նրանց դիրքորոշումներն ընդհանրապես կախված չեն քաղաքական իրողություններից։ Այո, անվիճելի է, որ նրանց մոտ բավականին տարածված են հակահայկական տրամադրություններն ու ատելության հռետորաբանությունը, բայց չի կարելի մոռանալ, որ նրանք պատերազմում պարտված կողմ են, իսկ նման դրսևորումները պարտությունների համարյա անբաժան ուղեկիցն են։ Ես վստահ եմ, որ կարգավորման ու բարիդրացիական հարաբերություններ հաստատելու լուրջ քայլերին զուգահեռ՝ այդ տրամադրություններն Ադրբեջանում զգալիորեն կնվազեն։

Եվ այսպես, խաղաղ կարգավորման դեմ բերված՝ առաջին հայացքից իրատեսություն քարոզող փաստարկը, թե զիջելու դեպքում մենք դատապարտված ենք, իրականում ոչ մի կապ չունի իրատեսության հետ։  Այն ընդամենը հերթական հնարքն է, որ մոգոնել են խաղաղ կարգավորման գաղափարի դեմ, ինչին որոշ մարդիկ փորձել են մի քիչ տրամաբանական տեսք տալ։ Բայց դա չի հաջողվել, որովհետև այդ փաստարկի հեղինակներն իրականում ավելի շատ դեկլարատիվ պնդումներ են արել, քան իրական փաստարկ պաշտպանել։ Մասնավորապես, նրանք բավարար ջանքեր չեն գործադրել որոշ կանխատեսելի հարցերի ու հակափաստարկների պատասխանելու ուղղությամբ։ Նրանք շփոթել են խնդրի գոյությունը խնդրի անլուծելիության հետ։ Վերջապես, նրանք չեն խորշել սեփական պնդումները հայհոյանքների ու մեղադրանքների ռելսերի վրա դնելուց։ Իսկ մարդիկ սովորաբար հայհոյում են, երբ ասելու բան չունեն կամ երբ գիտակցում են, որ ասելիքը համոզիչ չէ։

*Արման Գրիգորյան*
Քաղաքագետ 

Աղբյուր՝ http://www.ilur.am/news/view/57416.html

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ապեր, ինձ թվում ա նաև Լևոնի էս հոդվածն ա պետք դնել, որտեղ պարզաբանում ա փուլային ասելով ինչ ի նկատի ունի։ Էս շատ կարևոր ա․ 

Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան. Որոշ պարզաբանումներ ս.թ. դեկտեմբերի 17-ի իմ ելույթի արձագանքների վերաբերյալ




> 1-ին փուլ. Հայկական կողմը Ադրբեջանին է վերադարձնում Ղարաբաղի հսկողության տակ գտնվող յոթ շրջաններից հինգը, բացառությամբ Քելբաջարի եւ Լաչինի.
> 
> 2-րդ փուլ. Ղարաբաղա-ադրբեջանական նոր շփման գծում տեղակայվում են խաղաղարար ուժեր.
> 
> 3-րդ փուլ. Հռչակվում է Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի հանրապետության միջազգայնորեն ճանաչված միջանկյալ կարգավիճակը.
> 
> 4-րդ փուլ. Վերացվում է Ղարաբաղի եւ Հայաստանի շրջափակումն ու վերականգնվում են Ադրբեջանը, Ղարաբաղը, Հայաստանը (հավանաբար նաեւ Թուրքիան) կապող հաղորդակցության բոլոր ճանապարհները.
> 
> 5-րդ փուլ. Սահմանվում է Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի հանրապետության վերջնական կարգավիճակը.
> ...

----------

Chuk (14.02.2017), Lion (13.02.2017)

----------


## Արէա

> հետաքրքիր մարդ ես գիտես..
> Արէան էլ ասումա լոլո մի կարդացեք..
> 
> տղերք, էնքան են ասել փոխզիջում-փոխզիջում, որ սաղիդ բերանն ընկելա..
> մի հատ կբացատրե՞ք, թե ինչն ենք ինչի հետ փոխելու..
> մենք հաղթանակած կողմ ենք, ախր ոնց կարելի էր տենց թսիկ լինել, ոնց մենք հենց սկզբից սկսեցինք ու մինչև հիմա շարունակում ենք..


Գաղթական ջան, սեղանին կա խնդրի լուծման պլան, դուք դեմ եք դրան, ասում ենք ձեր տարբերակը ո՞րն ա. ասում եք հզոր երկիր կառուցելը։ Կուզե՞ս ես էլ ավելացնեմ ատոմային զենքի ստեղծումն ու Հյուսիսային Կորեայի հետ ռազմական դաշինքի կնքումը, էդ դեպքում Ադրբեջանը հաստատ չի համարձակվի չարություն անի։ Բայց թե իմ նշածը ճիշտ նույնքան վերացական լուծում ա, որքան ձեր հզոր հայրեինքի կերտումը։

Մենք չենք կարողանում մեր բաշիբոզուկների հախից գանք։ Տենց ա ստացվել։ Մոտ ապագայում չենք էլ կարողանալու։ Դու ինձ լուծում առաջարկի որի իրագործմանը կարանք հենց վաղը լծվենք, էս իշխանությունների պարագայում։ 

Տենց լուծում կա՝ մեղմացնել դիրքորոշումը, քարոզել ժողովուրդների բարեկամություն, բարիդրացիություն, ժողովրդին նախապատրաստել համատեղ ապրելու մտքին, նույնը համաձայնացնել ադրբեջանի իշխանությունների հետ՝ իրենց կողմից նույնպես վերացվի թշնամանքի հրահրումը, ԼՂԻՄ-ի հարակից շրջաների վերադարձում ադրբեջանին, թող փախստականները երկու կողմից էլ վերադառնան իրենց նախկին բնակության վայրեր, թող մի քառասուն տարով միջանկյալ կարգավիճակ տրվի Ղարաբաղին, մինչև ժողովուրդները բարեկամանան, իրենք որոշեն որտեղ են ուզում ապրել։ Նորմալ մարդավարի ապրենք։

Սենց մենք ո՞ւր ենք գնում։ Իմ կարծիքով ցավալի պարտության։ Դուք ուրիշ տեսլական ունե՞ք, բացի վերացական հզոր հայրենիքի կառուցումը։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մենք չենք կարողանում մեր բաշիբոզուկների հախից գանք։ Տենց ա ստացվել։ Մոտ ապագայում չենք էլ կարողանալու։ ։


Մեր բաշիբոզուկների հախից չենք կարում գանք, էկեք հանձվենք թուրքերին։ Երկաթյա տրամաբանություն ա։

----------

Lion (13.02.2017), Գաղթական (15.02.2017), Վիշապ (13.02.2017)

----------


## Արէա

> Մեր բաշիբոզուկների հախից չենք կարում գանք, էկեք հանձվենք թուրքերին։ Երկաթյա տրամաբանություն ա։


Չենք հանձնվում։
Բայց հակառակ տեսակետն էլ կարելի ա նույն տրամաբանությամբ մեկնաբանել, որպես. մեր բաշիբոզուկների հախից չենք կարում գանք, էկեք ամիսը չորս զոհ տանք, մինչև տեսնենք ինչ ա ստացվում, աստված մեծ ա, բալքի գլուխներս վերջնականպես չուտենք։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չենք հանձնվում։
> Բայց հակառակ տեսակետն էլ կարելի ա նույն տրամաբանությամբ մեկնաբանել, որպես. մեր բաշիբոզուկների հախից չենք կարում գանք, էկեք ամիսը չորս զոհ տանք, մինչև տեսնենք ինչ ա ստացվում, աստված մեծ ա, բալքի գլուխներս վերջնականպես չուտենք։


Չէ, եկեք ամիսը չորս զոհ չտանք։ Էս էլ ա լուծում, ու սրա համար պարտադիր չի փոխզիջվել։

----------

Lion (13.02.2017)

----------


## Արէա

> Չէ, եկեք ամիսը չորս զոհ չտանք։ Էս էլ ա լուծում, ու սրա համար պարտադիր չի փոխզիջվել։


Ո՞նց։ Քանի էջ ա էս հարցի պատասխանն եմ ուզում լսել։ Ո՞նց անենք որ զոհ չտանք։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ավելի լավ վերնագիր, թեմայի համար, քան Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի 1997 թ. նոյեմբերի 1-ի *հայտնի հոդվածի* վերնագիր էր, չգտա:


Ապեր, ի միջի այլոց, հեչ լավ վերնագիր չես դրել։ Ոչ մեկը աշխարհում պատերազմ չի ուզում, որ հարցը սենց այլընտրանքով ներկայացվի։ Սաղս էլ միաբերան ասելու ենք խաղաղություն։ Էս ահավոր ծայրահեղացված ու էմոցիոնալ վերնագիր ա, որը Լևոնի կողմից առաջ ա քաշվել կոնկրետ իրա դիրքորոշումը սուր անկյուններով հիմնավորելու համար։

----------

Apsara (06.04.2017), Lion (13.02.2017), Գաղթական (15.02.2017), Վիշապ (13.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ո՞նց։ Քանի էջ ա էս հարցի պատասխանն եմ ուզում լսել։ Ո՞նց անենք որ զոհ չտանք։


Անենք էն, ինչը դու չես ուզում լսել, Արէա ջան - երգիրը երգիր ա պետք սարքել։ Այ սենց պարզ։ Որ սահմանի վրա զինվորները նախ իրար չուտեն - ոնց գիտենք էտ էլ ա լինում, թուրքից էլ կանսերվի բանկով չպաշտպանվեն։ Չեմ կարծում որ շատ դժվար բան ա։ Հաստատ ավելի հեշտ ա, ու ավելի քիչ ջանք ա պահանջում, քան ափալ թափալ փոխզիջման գնալը։

----------

Գաղթական (15.02.2017), Վիշապ (13.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հեռու չգնանք, մեր նոր պաշտպանության նախարարը նշանակվելուց ամպագոռգոռ գաղափար առաջ քաշեց - ազգ-բանակ։ Արա, ասինք էս ինչ մի ցենտր բան ա, տենանք ինչ են անելու, աջակցենք։ Պարզվեց էտ փայլուն մտքի տակ մարդա հազար դրամ ֆռալն էր, մեկ էլ բանակի բրենդվի կոշիկը, այսինքն հերթական դեբիլությունը։ Մեր պրոբլեը թուրքը չի, սահմանը չի, մեր պրոբլեմը մեր դեբիլությունն ա։

----------

Apsara (06.04.2017), Գաղթական (15.02.2017), Վիշապ (13.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու ես չեմ պատրաստվում էս հարցը հազարերորդ անգամ քննարկել - Հայաստանի զարգացումը երբեք կախված չի եղել ու կախված չի Ղարաբաղի հարցից ու թուրքական սահմանից, դա գերագույն մուտիլովկայա։ Ով էտ հարցը չարաշահում ա կամ ստախոս ա կամ դեբիլ ա, ուզում ա Լևոնը լինի ուզում Լևոնի պապը լինի ու ով ուզում ա նեղանա։

----------

Apsara (06.04.2017), Glück (31.03.2017), Lion (13.02.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (13.02.2017), Գաղթական (15.02.2017), Ներսես_AM (14.02.2017), Վիշապ (13.02.2017)

----------


## Արէա

> Անենք էն, ինչը դու չես ուզում լսել, Արէա ջան - երգիրը երգիր ա պետք սարքել։ Այ սենց պարզ։ Որ սահմանի վրա զինվորները նախ իրար չուտեն - ոնց գիտենք էտ էլ ա լինում, թուրքից էլ կանսերվի բանկով չպաշտպանվեն։ Չեմ կարծում որ շատ դժվար բան ա։ Հաստատ ավելի հեշտ ա, ու ավելի քիչ ջանք ա պահանջում, քան ափալ թափալ փոխզիջման գնալը։


Ամենաշատը ուզում եմ որ երկիրը երկիր սարքենք։
Բայց դե գիտեմ, որ չենք սարքելու։ 
Գոնե առաջիկա տաս-տասնհինգ տարում։ 
Ձեր ասածը եթե համադրում եմ էս համոզմանս հետ, ստացվում ա, որ Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծում չունի, գոնե մի տասնհինգ տարի։ 
Ու իմ ընկերները, իմ հարազատները դեռ մի տաս տարի էլ զոհվելու են։ Այ սա ա նշանակում. «լուծումը հզոր երկիր սարքելն ա» թեզը։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ամենաշատը ուզում եմ որ երկիրը երկիր սարքենք։
> Բայց դե գիտեմ, որ չենք սարքելու։ 
> Գոնե առաջիկա տաս-տասնհինգ տարում։ 
> Ձեր ասածը եթե համադրում եմ էս համոզմանս հետ, ստացվում ա, որ Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծում չունի, գոնե մի տասնհինգ տարի։ 
> Ու իմ ընկերները, իմ հարազատները դեռ մի տաս տարի էլ զոհվելու են։ Այ սա ա նշանակում. «լուծումը հզոր երկիր սարքելն ա» թեզը։


Հնարավոր ա, որ չունի, եղբայր։ Եթե իհարկե Ալիևը թաքնված ձմեռ պապին չի։ 

Բայց դրանից պետք չի նեղվել, քանի որ սենց հարցեր աշխարհում լիքը կան, ու երկրները զարգանում են, առաջ են գնում, սեփական ժողովրդին դրած չեն շինում, ու զոհեր էլ չեն լինում։

----------

Ներսես_AM (14.02.2017), Վիշապ (13.02.2017)

----------


## Lion

> Երաշխիքների հետ կապված կարևոր ու հետաքրքիր հոդված տեղադրեցի *հարևան թեմայում*: Առաջարկում եմ աստիճանաբար տեղափոխվել էնտեղ:





> ես գիտեի, որ չես գա


Ախպերս, կռիվ անելու հավես չունեմ, մանավանդ իզուր տեղը - ես ձեր ցանկացած ու ամենաուժեղ տեսաբանին էլ բանավեճում կջարդեմ, եթե ես հողհանձման գաղափարով դեմս գա, ուղղակի իմաստ չեմ տեսնում՝ ես իրեն կջարդեմ, կգնամ իմ գործին, մի ինչ որ մեկը քաղաքական դիվիդենտ կշահի: Եթե լինեի ակտվ քաղաքականության մեջ, ձեր էս դիրքորոշումից քարը քարին չէի թողնի, բայց հիմա... Այնպես որ առանձնապես մի գլուխ գովի, թե ես վախեցա  :Smile: 




> Ինչ վերաբերում «հողհանձնմանը», ապա գլուխդ պատին ես տալիս, պատն էլ հետադարձ գլխիդ: Եթե դու ունակ չես փոխզիջումը հողհանձնումից տարբերելու, ապա քո հակալևոնական քարոզչությունը ընդամենը անգրագետ քարոզչություն ա, որի իրավունքն ունես, բայց դժվար դա օգուտ տա քո նպատակներին


Փոխզիջում կոչված, հայկական կողմի պարագայում, ոնց էլ պտտվես, Արտակ ջան, հողհանձնում է ենթադրում: Դու հանձնում ես *հող*, ուշադիր, իսկ քեզ տալիս են *խոսք* - զգում ես տարբերությունը` hող խոսքի դիմաց, *հող-խոսք*: Ու այդ պարագայում ոչ մի երաշխիք չկա, թեկուզ իրենց Ալլահն էլ էդ խոսքը, տա, որ մի օր Ալիիևը կամ  մի ուրիշ լիդեր չի կանգնի, ասենք մի հանրաքվե չի կազմակերպի ու չի ասի. <_Գիտեք, հարգելի հայեր ու միջազգային հանրություն, պարզվեց, ժողովուրդ այլ կարծիքի է, սխալ ենք արել, որ ժամանակին համաձայնել ենք... խոսք տալ, հետ ենք վերցնում մեր խոսքը, կներեք... ստացվեց, կներեք_>: Ու ինչ ես անելու? Միջազգային ուժեր ես կանչելու, որ քո հին դիրքերը հետ տան? Չէ, իրոք, Արտակ ջան, ինչ ես անելու? Պատասխանիր խնդրեմ: 

Ավելին ասեմ, եթե Ալիևը իր ներքին նման քաղաքականությունը շարունակի, չեմ բացառում, որ իրեն գահընկեց կանեն: Իսկ հիմա պատկերացրու, գալիս է մի ոմն Բաշբոզուկով ու հայտարարում է. <_Ղարաբաղ բիզմիդիռ, Ալիևը հանցագործ էր, նա ծախեց Ղարաբաղը, ոչ մի համաձայնություն հայերի հետ, ոչ մի Ղարաբաղի ճանաչում, հետ տվեք մեր սահմանները_> ու կրկին - ինչ ես անելու, գրոհելու ես քո նախկին դիրքերը, որտեղից քեզ վրա կրակելու են, դե դանիական կոնտինգենտ ես կանչելու, որ քեզ պաշտպանի?

Սենց գլոբալ բաներ, էլ չասած մանրուքների մասին, որ, իրոք, բանակցում են նրա հետ, ով ուզում է բանակցել, զիջում են նրան, ով դրսևորում է բարի կամք: Եվ վերջապես, մեր երկրի խնդիրն ու նրա առաջընթացի արգելակը ամենևին էլ Արցախի խնդիրը չի, եկեք էս կուտը չուտենք: Արցախը մեզ չի խանգարում մեր ներքին խնդիրները լուծենք, ցանկություն լինի:

Արտակ ջան, ուզում եմ մի փոքրիկ պատմություն հիշեցնել քեզ Նապոլեոնի հետ կապված.

_Իտալական արշավանքի վերջում ու հատկապես Մարենգոյից հետո, երբ ավստրիական զորքերը արդեն գլխովին ջախջախվել էին ու սպառնալիք էր կախված արդեն նույնիսկ բուն Ավստրիայի վրա, Կոբենցլը՝ XVIII դարի լավագույն դիվանագետներից մեկը, ժամանում է Բոնապարտի հետ բանակցությունների: Ամեն ինչի մասին պայմանավորվում են ու վերջում Կոբենցլը փորձում է հանրապետական գեներալից ևս գոնե մի ինչ որ բան պոկել և, առաջարկում է, որ, այս ու այս տարածքների զիջման դիմաց Ավստրիական Հաբսբուրգների կայսրությունը (հլը տես ոնց է հնչում, է) պատրաստ է ճանաչել Ֆրանսիայի Հանրապետությունը: Դրան ի պատասխան հետևում է Մեծն Կորսիկացու սրի պես հատու ապտակ-պատասխանը. <Ֆրանսիայի Հանրապետությունը ձեր ճանաչման կարիքը չունի: Ֆրանսիայի Հանրապետությունը փայլում է ինչպես մի մեծ ադամանդ և վայ նրան, ով չի նկատի այդ փայլը>:_

Հիմա մեր դեպքում՝ Արցախի Հանրապետությունը կայացած պետություն է, աշխարհի ուժեղները դե-ֆակտո այն ճանաչել են, իսկ դե-յուրեն էլ կգա ժամանակի հետ: Աշխարհի թույլերի ճանաչումը մեզ պետք չէ, վերջին հաշվով կճանաչի մեզ Բուրկինաֆասոն թե ոչ, մի տեսակ այնքան էլ չի հուզում: Կճանաչի Ադրբեջանը, հիանալի է, չի ճանաչի... տես վերևում՝ Նապոլեոնի խոսքերը:

----------

Գաղթական (15.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Ախպերս, կռիվ անելու հավես չունեմ, մանավանդ իզուր տեղը - ես ձեր ցանկացած ու ամենաուժեղ տեսաբանին էլ բանավեճում կջարդեմ, եթե ես հողհանձման գաղափարով դեմս գա, ուղղակի իմաստ չեմ տեսնում՝ ես իրեն կջարդեմ, կգնամ իմ գործին, մի ինչ որ մեկը քաղաքական դիվիդենտ կշահի:


 էսքանից էն կողմ բամ չեմ կարդում։ Երբ դուխդ, համարձակությունդ կհերիքի, քո մակարդակին համապատասխան մեկի հետ բանավեճ կկազմակերպեմ, էնպես, որ բոլորը նայել ու դատել կարողանան։

Բայց ես վստահ պնդում եմ, որ դու էդքան դուխ չունես։



Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lion

Հա, լավ, չունեմ, Արտակ ջան - էդ կտավատներդ էլ կարաս ուրիշներ վրա փորձեց: Մնացածն էլ կարաս չկարդաս, մեկա, իրական, իմաստային պատասխան տալու ոչ դու ու ոչ էլ ձեր տեսաբանները ի վիճակի չեն:

----------


## Chuk

Ա՜խ, Լիոն։

Ըստ թեմայի ասելիք ունեցողների հետ քննարկումները շատ եմ ցանկանում։ Արդեն իսկ կան ադելիքով գրառումներ, որոնց կփորձեմ արձագանքել։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lion

Ախպերս, ասելիքս վերևը գրվածա: Կարծում ես ասելիք չի, մի պատասխանիր, ինչ ես ուզում? Չես ուզում պատասխանես, կարաս գնաս Մուսինյանի հետ բանավիճես, կամ էլ Լևոն Զուրաբյանի, իրար կասեք, իրար կլսեք, մի խինդ, մի ուրախություն, ձեզ կթվա, թե աշխարհը ձերնա, սաղդ ճիշտ եք ու... կայֆ կլնի  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, ի միջի այլոց, հեչ լավ վերնագիր չես դրել։ Ոչ մեկը աշխարհում պատերազմ չի ուզում, որ հարցը սենց այլընտրանքով ներկայացվի։ Սաղս էլ միաբերան ասելու ենք խաղաղություն։ Էս ահավոր ծայրահեղացված ու էմոցիոնալ վերնագիր ա, որը Լևոնի կողմից առաջ ա քաշվել կոնկրետ իրա դիրքորոշումը սուր անկյուններով հիմնավորելու համար։


Հենց ամբողջ հարցն էն ա, որ ինքը շատ քիչ ա ծայրահեղացված:

Որտև ինչ ուզում ես անես, բայց էսպես շարունակելու դեպքում պատերազմը գրեթե երաշխավորված ա, իսկ փոխզիջման դեպքում, հակառակը, խաղաղությունն ա գրեթե երաշխավորված: Չափազանցությունը վերաբերում ա ընդամենը էդ «գրեթե» բառը չգրելուն, բայց իմաստային բան չի փոխում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հենց ամբողջ հարցն էն ա, որ ինքը շատ քիչ ա ծայրահեղացված:
> 
> Որտև ինչ ուզում ես անես, բայց էսպես շարունակելու դեպքում պատերազմը գրեթե երաշխավորված ա, իսկ փոխզիջման դեպքում, հակառակը, խաղաղությունն ա գրեթե երաշխավորված: Չափազանցությունը վերաբերում ա ընդամենը էդ «գրեթե» բառը չգրելուն, բայց իմաստային բան չի փոխում:


Ինչու՞ ես համոզված, որ խաղաղությունը երաշխավորված ա փոխզիջման դեպքում:

----------

Վիշապ (15.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Ինչու՞ ես համոզված, որ խաղաղությունը երաշխավորված ա փոխզիջման դեպքում:


*էս հոդվածը* կարդացել ու համաձայն չե՞ս, լրացուցի՞չ բացատրություն ես ուզում, թե՞ չես կարդացել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հենց ամբողջ հարցն էն ա, որ ինքը շատ քիչ ա ծայրահեղացված:
> 
> Որտև ինչ ուզում ես անես, բայց էսպես շարունակելու դեպքում պատերազմը գրեթե երաշխավորված ա, իսկ փոխզիջման դեպքում, հակառակը, խաղաղությունն ա գրեթե երաշխավորված: Չափազանցությունը վերաբերում ա ընդամենը էդ «գրեթե» բառը չգրելուն, բայց իմաստային բան չի փոխում:





> *էս հոդվածը* կարդացել ու համաձայն չե՞ս, լրացուցի՞չ բացատրություն ես ուզում, թե՞ չես կարդացել:


էս.




> Երկրորդ, ապառազմականցված գոտում կտեղակայվեն խաղաղապահ ուժեր ու միջազգային դիտորդներ, որոնք կկարողանան արձանագրել որևէ խախտում Ադրբեջանի կողմից` դրանից բխող բավականին լուրջ հետևանքներով։ Կարող են առարկել, թե այդ նույն միջազգային ուժերը, որ կարգավորման դեպքում դիտորդներ պետք է տրամադրեն, արդեն քանի տարի է՝ որդեգրել են չեզոքության պրակտիկան ու միշտ խուսափում եմ մեղավորին մատնացույց անելուց։ Սա թույլ առարկություն է, որովհետև կարգավորումից հետո նրանք շահագրգռված են լինելու ոչ թե չեզոքություն, այլ կայունություն ապահովելով, ինչը ենթադրում է միանգամայն այլ շահեր ու վարքագիծ։ Կարող են նաև առարկել, որ խաղաղապահները ոչինչ էլ չեն կարողանա զսպել, ինչպես այս հարցին առնչվող մի բանավեճի ժամանակ պնդել էր ֆեյսբուքյան մի օգտատիրուհի` օրինակ բերելով Ռուանդայում տեղակայված ՄԱԿ-ի խաղաղապահ ուժերի ճակատագիրը 1994 թվականին։ Սա նույնպես թույլ առարկություն է։ Ճիշտ է, իհարկե, որ որոշ դեպքերում խաղաղապահներն աչքի չեն ընկել արդյունավետությամբ, ինչպես Ռուանդայի դեպքում։ Բայց նրանց արդյունավետության մակարդակն ինչ-որ հաստատուն իրողություն չէ։ Այն կախված է խաղաղապահների մանդատից, այդ մանդատն ստանձնած պետությունների ուժից ու հեղինակությունից, ինչպես նաև կարգավորման արդյունքում ձևավորված ստատուս քվոն պահպանելու նրանց շահագրգռվածությունից։ Ռուանդայում ձախողված խաղաղապահ առաքելությունը նման առաքելության միակ կամ նույնիսկ ամենաներկայացուցչական օրինակը չէ։ Վերոհիշյալ ֆեյսբուքյան օգտատիրուհին ու նրա մտավախությունը կիսողները կարող էին հիշել նաև, ասենք` Հարավային Օսեթիայի ռուսական խաղաղապահ առաքելությունը, ինչն, իմ կարծիքով, ավելի քան արդյունավետ էր։


Ռուանդայի դեպքում խաղաղապահ ուժերը հենց առաջինն էին, որ փախան՝ հանգեցնելով ցեղասպանության: Դա թույլ առարկություն չի: Երբ դիմացդ Ադրբեջանի նման ագրեսոր ա, մյուս կողմից՝ Թուրքիան, որի հետ արևմուտքը սիլի-բիլի ա անում, խաղաղապահ ուժերին հավատալն առնվազն միամտություն ա դառնում: Հենց Ադրբեջանը մի բան անի, առանջինն իրանք են թողնելու, փախնեն:

----------

Գաղթական (15.02.2017), Վիշապ (15.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> էս.
> 
> 
> 
> Ռուանդայի դեպքում խաղաղապահ ուժերը հենց առաջինն էին, որ փախան՝ հանգեցնելով ցեղասպանության: Դա թույլ առարկություն չի: Երբ դիմացդ Ադրբեջանի նման ագրեսոր ա, մյուս կողմից՝ Թուրքիան, որի հետ արևմուտքը սիլի-բիլի ա անում, խաղաղապահ ուժերին հավատալն առնվազն միամտություն ա դառնում: Հենց Ադրբեջանը մի բան անի, առանջինն իրանք են թողնելու, փախնեն:


Թույլ առարկություն ա, եթե վերցնում ես մենակ բացասական օրինակը, ու անտեսում լիքը դրականները: Հաջորդող կետերով էլ ահագին հիմնավորվում ա, թե ինչու ա քիչ հավանական Ռուանդայի սցենարը:

Ես ուզում եմ մի բան հասկանանք, քաղաքականության մեջ ոչինչ բացառել հնարավոր չի: Հետևաբար քննարկելի է նաև Ռուանդայի օրինակը: Բայց եթե շարժվենք զուտ օրինակներից կառչելով ու բացառելով, ասա խնդրեմ, ո՞րն ա քո տեսած լուծումը: Օքեյ, չփողզիջեցինք: Ի՞նչ է լինելու, ի՞նչ ընթացք է ունենալու, ի՞նչ հետևանքներ են լինելու: Խնդրում եմ կոնկրետ խոսել, վերացական «զարգանալ ա պետք»-ը չեմ ընդունում, եթե դա ես ասելու, պետք է հստակ նշես զարգացման հեռանկարը, ձևը:

----------

Արէա (14.02.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Թույլ առարկություն ա, եթե վերցնում ես մենակ բացասական օրինակը, ու անտեսում լիքը դրականները: Հաջորդող կետերով էլ ահագին հիմնավորվում ա, թե ինչու ա քիչ հավանական Ռուանդայի սցենարը:
> 
> Ես ուզում եմ մի բան հասկանանք, քաղաքականության մեջ ոչինչ բացառել հնարավոր չի: Հետևաբար քննարկելի է նաև Ռուանդայի օրինակը: Բայց եթե շարժվենք զուտ օրինակներից կառչելով ու բացառելով, ասա խնդրեմ, ո՞րն ա քո տեսած լուծումը: Օքեյ, չփողզիջեցինք: Ի՞նչ է լինելու, ի՞նչ ընթացք է ունենալու, ի՞նչ հետևանքներ են լինելու: Խնդրում եմ կոնկրետ խոսել, վերացական «զարգանալ ա պետք»-ը չեմ ընդունում, եթե դա ես ասելու, պետք է հստակ նշես զարգացման հեռանկարը, ձևը:


Էլի պիտի ասեմ զարգանալը, բայց դա պատկերացնում եմ քայլերով: Նախ, պետք ա գա ձախ գաղափարներով քաղաքական ուժ (ժողովրդի մասին մտածող չէ, այլ հենց ձախ): Ամենաբարդն էդ ուժին իշխանության բերելն ա: Բայց էդ ուժը պետք ա հատ-հատ ամեն ՀՀ քաղաքացու հետ աշխատի, իրա գոյությունն էլ մենակ ընտրությունից ընտրություն նկատել չտա: Հենց գալիս ա իշխանության, լավագույն դեպքում անխնա հարկեր ա սահմանում շատ բարձր եկամուտ ունեցողների վրա, անխնա տուգանքներ ու պատիժներ համակարգը չարաշահողների վրա, սեփականաշնորհված լիքը կառույցներ նորից պետականացնում ա, որոնց եկամուտը մտնում ա բյուջե, գնում ա կրթությանը, առողջապահությանն ու պաշտպանությանը: Դե էլ չեմ ասում՝ կոռուպցիայի դեմ իսկական պայքարի մասին, որը չի սահմանափակվի մանր-մունր չինովնիկներ բռնելով, այլ եթե Սաշիկն ա, ուրեմն Սաշիկը պիտի նստի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հ.Գ. Ու Ռուանդան մի բացասական օրինակ չի, այլ օրինակ ա, որն ավելի մոտ ա մեզ, որովհետև սաղս էլ գիտենք, որ մեր արևելյան ու արևմտյան հարևանների ուշքնումիտքը մեզ ցեղասպանելն ա, որ Ադրբեջանի ախորժակը Ղարաբաղով չի սահմանափակվում: Հաջող օրինակների դեպքում սովորաբար կոնֆլիկտը զուտ տարածքային ա էղել, որևէ կողմ մյուսին վերացնելու ցանկություն չի ունեցել:

----------

Գաղթական (15.02.2017), Ծայրահեղ (14.02.2017), Հարդ (14.02.2017), Վիշապ (15.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Էլի պիտի ասեմ զարգանալը, բայց դա պատկերացնում եմ քայլերով: Նախ, պետք ա գա ձախ գաղափարներով քաղաքական ուժ (ժողովրդի մասին մտածող չէ, այլ հենց ձախ): Ամենաբարդն էդ ուժին իշխանության բերելն ա: Բայց էդ ուժը պետք ա հատ-հատ ամեն ՀՀ քաղաքացու հետ աշխատի, իրա գոյությունն էլ մենակ ընտրությունից ընտրություն նկատել չտա: Հենց գալիս ա իշխանության, լավագույն դեպքում անխնա հարկեր ա սահմանում շատ բարձր եկամուտ ունեցողների վրա, անխնա տուգանքներ ու պատիժներ համակարգը չարաշահողների վրա, սեփականաշնորհված լիքը կառույցներ նորից պետականացնում ա, որոնց եկամուտը մտնում ա բյուջե, գնում ա կրթությանը, առողջապահությանն ու պաշտպանությանը: Դե էլ չեմ ասում՝ կոռուպցիայի դեմ իսկական պայքարի մասին, որը չի սահմանափակվի մանր-մունր չինովնիկներ բռնելով, այլ եթե Սաշիկն ա, ուրեմն Սաշիկը պիտի նստի:


Ուրեմն արի մի քայլ հետ գնանք ու չկտրվենք իրականությունից: Ընդամենը մի տարի առաջ, երբ սահմանադրական փոփոխությամբ իշխանություն հավերժացնելու ծրագիր էր Հայաստանում, չկարողացանք դեմն առնել: Մասնավորապես նաև էնպիսի ուժերի պատճառով, ովքեր դա կեղծ օրակարգ էին հռչակում, թուլացնելով ոչի ճակատը, իսկ հիմա «անկեղծ օրակարգերով» նետվում են ԱԺ-ում մի քանի տեղ ունենալու՝ շրջանցելով մեր առաջ ծառացած կարևորագույն խնդիրները, էդ թվում Արցախի հարցը:

Ու հասել ենք մի հանգրվանի, որ տեսանելի ապագայում իշխանափոխության շանս ոչ մեկը չի տեսնում: Եկող ԱԺ ընտրությունները դիտարկվում ա որպես իշխանության վերարտադրություն, իսկ ընդդիմադիրները լավագույն դեպքում սակավ ներկայություն ապահովեն:

Հորիզոնում չկա էն ձախ ուժը (ենթադրենք ասածներիդ համաձայն եմ), որով կազմում ես ծրագիրդ:
Փոխարենն ունենք խորացող արտագաղթ, ասել է թե մարդաթափություն:
Ունենք խորացող խնդիրներ թե տնտեսությունում, թե մյուս ոլորտներում:
Հարստահարողները շարունակում են նույն ոճով:
Սպառազինության մրցավազքում, աշխատում ենք իմացածի մասին շատ չխոսենք, բայց դե մեկ է, տակ ենք տալիս նույնիսկ խոսացածով:

էլ որն ասեմ, որ հիմա շուռ գաս ու խնդրին նայես ոչ թե վերացական, այլ կոնկրետ:

----------

Արէա (14.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Հ.Գ. Ու Ռուանդան մի բացասական օրինակ չի, այլ օրինակ ա, որն ավելի մոտ ա մեզ, որովհետև սաղս էլ գիտենք, որ մեր արևելյան ու արևմտյան հարևանների ուշքնումիտքը մեզ ցեղասպանելն ա, որ Ադրբեջանի ախորժակը Ղարաբաղով չի սահմանափակվում: Հաջող օրինակների դեպքում սովորաբար կոնֆլիկտը զուտ տարածքային ա էղել, որևէ կողմ մյուսին վերացնելու ցանկություն չի ունեցել:


Ես համարում եմ, որ սա ընդամենը քարոզչությամբ տարածված գաղափար ա: Ինչքան ադրբեջանցիներն են ասում Երևան մտնելու մասին, էնքան մենք ենք խոսում Բաքվում չայ խմելու մասին: Անգամ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ա իր ելույթում ասում, որ եթե Ադրբեջանը շշկռվի, մի քանի տարածք էլ կվերցնենք:

Պատերազմական իրավիճակում նման խոսելաոճը շատ բնական ա: Ադրբեջանը կամ Թուրքիան չեն մտածում հայերին ցեղասպանելու մասին, ոչ թե որտև սիրուն աչք ունենք կամ իրանք են լավը, այլ որտև եթե տենց բան անեն, չեն մարսի: Իրանց հիմա ավելի ինտեգրվել ա պետք աշխարհին, ոչ թե հակառակը:

----------


## Lion

> Հենց ամբողջ հարցն էն ա, որ ինքը շատ քիչ ա ծայրահեղացված:
> 
> Որտև ինչ ուզում ես անես, բայց էսպես շարունակելու դեպքում պատերազմը գրեթե երաշխավորված ա, իսկ փոխզիջման դեպքում, հակառակը, խաղաղությունն ա գրեթե երաշխավորված: Չափազանցությունը վերաբերում ա ընդամենը էդ «գրեթե» բառը չգրելուն, բայց իմաստային բան չի փոխում:


Չէ հա, լուրջ: Իրոք զարմանում եմ, որ սենց մտածողներ կան...?? Էն նշածդ հոդվածն էլ, եղբայր, կարդացել եմ, ու էդ ծերից ծեր կյանքից կտրված հեքիաթա: Ափսոս, ժամանակ չկա, կետ առ կետ քարկոծեմ...

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ հա, լուրջ: Իրոք զարմանում եմ, որ սենց մտածողներ կան...?? Էն նշածդ հոդվածն էլ, եղբայր, կարդացել եմ, ու էդ ծերից ծեր կյանքից կտրված հեքիաթա: Ափսոս, ժամանակ չկա, կետ առ կետ քարկոծեմ...


Լիոն ջան, կներես, ես քեզ որպես մարդ հարգում եմ, որպես քաղաքականությունից կամ պատմությունից հասկացող՝ չէ: Իսկ սենց մտածողները նույնիսկ չես կարող պատկերացնել ինչքան շատ են, բայց որոշ ժամանակ հետո կպատկերացնես:

----------


## Lion

Ըհը, էն, որ որպես մարդ հարգում ես, լավա: Մնացածը՝ ոչինչ: Ինչ պիտի պատկերացնեմ որոշ ժամանակ հետո?

----------


## Chuk

> Ըհը, էն, որ որպես մարդ հարգում ես, լավա: Մնացածը՝ ոչինչ: Ինչ պիտի պատկերացնեմ որոշ ժամանակ հետո?


Ախր այ Լիոն ջան, պարզ տեքստով գրած ա ինչը, իսկի դա չես հասկանում, ասում ես էն հոդվածի հետ համաձայն չեմ  :Jpit:  Նորից գրեմ, նորից կարդա.




> Իսկ սենց մտածողները նույնիսկ *չես կարող պատկերացնել ինչքան շատ են*, բայց որոշ ժամանակ հետո* կպատկերացնես*:

----------


## Lion

Դե ես էլ ասում եմ՝ ինչը? Գուցե նկատի ունեիր, որ հոդվածի ճշմարտացիությանը հասու կլինեի? Այդ դեպքում "պատկերացնես" բառը մի քիչ տեղին չի: Էս պահին հարմար չի, բայց որ երեկոյան ժամանակ եղավ, կփորձեմ էդ ութ կետերի պահով էլ գրել, ավելի մանրամասն...

----------


## Chuk

> Դե ես էլ ասում եմ՝ ինչը? Գուցե նկատի ունեիր, որ հոդվածի ճշմարտացիությանը հասու կլինեի? Այդ դեպքում "պատկերացնես" բառը մի քիչ տեղին չի: Էս պահին հարմար չի, բայց որ երեկոյան ժամանակ եղավ, կփորձեմ էդ ութ կետերի պահով էլ գրել, ավելի մանրամասն...


Վախ մամա ջան: Լիոն, գրել էիր, որ զարմանում ես, որ տենց մտածողներ կան, ես ասում եմ, որ տենց մտածողները չափազանց շատ են, ու որոշ ժամանակ հետո ինքդ կտեսնես որ էդքան շատ են, որտև կլինի մի բան, որ քեզ կցույց տա, որ տենց մտածողներ լիքը կան, որովհետև իրականում տենց մտածողներ լիքը կան, որովհետև քո զարմանքը անտեղի ա, բայց հասկանալի ա, որ դու դա չէիր պատկերացնում, բայց կլինի մի բան, որի արդյունքում դու կտեսնես, որ տենց մտածողներ շատ կան: Տեղ հասա՞վ:


Իսկ էդ ութ կետի մասով ուզում ես գրի, ուզում ես մի գրի: Հավատս չի գալիս քեզնից լուրջ հակափաստարկ կարդալ, բայց եթե հանկարծ ու, կկարդամ, կխոսենք:

----------

Աթեիստ (14.02.2017)

----------


## Հարդ

Չուկ, շնորհակալություն թեմայի համար: Վաղուց էի ուզում իմանալ ՀԱԿ - ականների պնդումներն ու հակափաստարկները հոռետեսական կարծիքներին:

Կարդացի Արման Գրիգորյանի հոդվածն ու մի հարց բաց մնաց: Փնտրեցի ամբողջ թեմայում ու էլի չգտա էդ հարցի պատասխանը: Ըստ տեսության, վերադարձվող շրջանների հայ բնակչությունը տարհանվո՞ւմ ա, թե՞ մնում ա ապրելու Ադրբեջանի Հանրապետությունում արդեն (երկու տարբերակներն էլ առաջացնելու են նորանոր հարցեր բնականաբար):
Ու մի հարց էլ: ՀԱԿ - ն այդ վերադարձվող տարածքները հայրենիք համարո՞ւմ ա:

----------

Lion (14.02.2017)

----------


## Lion

Լավ, լավ, մի ջղայնացի, Արտակ ախպեր, մարդ ենք, աչքի մի պոչով օրենք ենք կարդում, մյուսով էլ քեզ հետ ենք զրուցում - ընենց ես ջղայնանում, մարդ փոշմանումա, որ խոսք բացեց... Էն որ ասումա - նոոոոր հասկացա  :Smile: 

Արտակ ջան, ԱԺ ընտրությունները և, ընդհանրապես, կյանքը, ցույց կտա, որը ոնցա: Հա, ու ի դեպ - ռազ նախընտրական քարոզ-մարոզի ես գնում, մի քիչ համբերատար եղիր, միանգամից թուրդ հանում, մեյդան ես ընկնում ու անձին նաեզդ ես անում: Դաժե եթե ճիշտ ես, էդ ճիշտ մարտավարություն չի... Հա, ուշադիր չէի կարդացել, բայց էդ առիթա, որ միանգամից թուրդ հանես, այ... սամուրայ...

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, շնորհակալություն թեմայի համար: Վաղուց էի ուզում իմանալ ՀԱԿ - ականների պնդումներն ու հակափաստարկները հոռետեսական կարծիքներին:
> 
> Կարդացի Արման Գրիգորյանի հոդվածն ու մի հարց բաց մնաց: Փնտրեցի ամբողջ թեմայում ու էլի չգտա էդ հարցի պատասխանը: Ըստ տեսության, վերադարձվող շրջանների հայ բնակչությունը տարհանվո՞ւմ ա, թե՞ մնում ա ապրելու Ադրբեջանի Հանրապետությունում արդեն (երկու տարբերակներն էլ առաջացնելու են նորանոր հարցեր բնականաբար):
> Ու մի հարց էլ: ՀԱԿ - ն այդ վերադարձվող տարածքները հայրենիք համարո՞ւմ ա:


Հարդ ջան, կարծում եմ, որ պարզ է, չէ՞, որ ես լիազորված չեմ խոսել ՀԱԿ-ի անունից: Այո, ես կուսակցական եմ, բայց ես էստեղ որպես Չուկ եմ, ձեզնից մեկը, ու իմ պատասխանները լինելու են իմ անունից:

Կոնկրետ տարհանման կամ էնտեղ մնալու մասով, ես կփորձեմ ճշտել դիրքորոշումը ու ասել: Ինքս կարծում եմ, որ պետք է ձգտել ստեղծել պայմաններ, որ մարդիկ կարողանան մնան էնտեղ՝ առանց խնդիրների: Բայց թե դա ինչքանով է իրատեսական, ես չեմ կարող պատասխանել:

Ինչ վերաբերում է հայրենիք համարելուն, հա, համարում եմ: Ջավախքն էլ եմ համարում: Արևմտյան Հայաստանն էլ եմ համարում հայրենիք:

----------

Հարդ (14.02.2017)

----------


## Հարդ

> Հարդ ջան, կարծում եմ, որ պարզ է, չէ՞, որ ես լիազորված չեմ խոսել ՀԱԿ-ի անունից: Այո, ես կուսակցական եմ, բայց ես էստեղ որպես Չուկ եմ, ձեզնից մեկը, ու իմ պատասխանները լինելու են իմ անունից:
> 
> Կոնկրետ տարհանման կամ էնտեղ մնալու մասով, ես կփորձեմ ճշտել դիրքորոշումը ու ասել: Ինքս կարծում եմ, որ պետք է ձգտել ստեղծել պայմաններ, որ մարդիկ կարողանան մնան էնտեղ՝ առանց խնդիրների: Բայց թե դա ինչքանով է իրատեսական, ես չեմ կարող պատասխանել:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է հայրենիք համարելուն, հա, համարում եմ: Ջավախքն էլ եմ համարում: Արևմտյան Հայաստանն էլ եմ համարում հայրենիք:


Կսպասեմ այդ հարցով ծավալուն դիրքորոշումը լսելուն կամ կարդալուն, կարծում եմ գերարևոր հարց ա  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Լավ, լավ, մի ջղայնացի, Արտակ ախպեր, մարդ ենք, աչքի մի պոչով օրենք ենք կարդում, մյուսով էլ քեզ հետ ենք զրուցում - ընենց ես ջղայնանում, մարդ փոշմանումա, որ խոսք բացեց... Էն որ ասումա - նոոոոր հասկացա 
> 
> Արտակ ջան, ԱԺ ընտրությունները և, ընդհանրապես, կյանքը, ցույց կտա, որը ոնցա: Հա, ու ի դեպ - ռազ նախընտրական քարոզ-մարոզի ես գնում, մի քիչ համբերատար եղիր, միանգամից թուրդ հանում, մեյդան ես ընկնում ու անձին նաեզդ ես անում: Դաժե եթե ճիշտ ես, էդ ճիշտ մարտավարություն չի... Հա, ուշադիր չէի կարդացել, բայց էդ առիթա, որ միանգամից թուրդ հանես, այ... սամուրայ...


Ես դեռ իսկի չեմ որոշել քարոզչական աշխատանքով կզբաղվեմ, շտաբերում կլինեմ թե չէ, դու ասում ես: Դե ինչ ասեմ, ճիշտ ես ասում: Ուղղակի կոնկրետ քեզ ներվերս երբեմն չի դիմանում, մանավանդ քո չափազանց մեծ ինքնագնահատականով գրառումից հետո, էն որ մեր տեսաբաններին ուզում էիր ջարդեիր-մարդեիր  :Jpit:  Ախր ոնց բացատրեմ, որ ես ջհանդամը, բայց կոնգրեսի քո տերմինով տեսաբանների մակարդակին հասնելու համար ախր շատ պետք ա հաց ու պանիր ուտես: Բայց լավ, լավ: Կաշխատեմ ավելի զուսպ լինել  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Կսպասեմ այդ հարցով ծավալուն դիրքորոշումը լսելուն կամ կարդալուն, կարծում եմ գերարևոր հարց ա


Հարդ ջան, կարծում եմ, որ եթե ՀԱԿ-ը որոշել ա էս հարցը դարձնի հրապարակային քննարկման առարկա, հստակ հասկանալով որ լիքը մարդ արդյունքում իր դեմ ա տրամադրվելու, եթե էսքան բան ասվել ա, էդ հարցերին էլ դեռ առաջիկա ամիսներին կանդրադառնան: 

Փետրվարի վերջին էլ առաջարկ կա ակումբցիների (ու ոչ միայն) հետ հանդիպում կազմակերպելու: Հավատացնում եմ, որ դա չի լինելու զուտ քարոզչական հարթակ, որտեղ մարդկանց փորձելու են վեռբովկա անել: Պարզապես ես գովազդել եմ, որ ակումբում կան բավական շատ խելացի մարդիկ, ովքեր կոնկրետ ասելիքներ ունեն: Ու ցանկություն կա կոնկրետ ասելիքները լսել ուղիղ շուրթերից, վերլուծել, հասկանալ: Էդ հանդիպումը եթե կայանա, կարող ես գաս ու առանց քաշվելու ինքդ տաս էս ու ուրիշ հարցեր:

----------

Աթեիստ (14.02.2017), Հարդ (14.02.2017)

----------


## Lion

> Ես դեռ իսկի չեմ որոշել քարոզչական աշխատանքով կզբաղվեմ, շտաբերում կլինեմ թե չէ, դու ասում ես: Դե ինչ ասեմ, ճիշտ ես ասում: Ուղղակի կոնկրետ քեզ ներվերս երբեմն չի դիմանում, մանավանդ քո չափազանց մեծ ինքնագնահատականով գրառումից հետո, էն որ մեր տեսաբաններին ուզում էիր ջարդեիր-մարդեիր  Ախր ոնց բացատրեմ, որ ես ջհանդամը, բայց կոնգրեսի քո տերմինով տեսաբանների մակարդակին հասնելու համար ախր շատ պետք ա հաց ու պանիր ուտես: Բայց լավ, լավ: Կաշխատեմ ավելի զուսպ լինել


Ապեր, իմ ներվերն էլ շատերից լարվումա, բայց, եթե նկատել ես, էմոցիոնալ պայթյուն ես ինձ թույլ չեմ տալիս: Դե լավ, եղբայր, ես պատրաստ եմ այս հարթակում բանավեճ սկսել քեզ հետ պատերազմի ու խաղաղության թեմայով: Ինձ հետաքրքրեց՝ ձեր տեսաբանների մակարդակը ու նաև ցանկություն առաջանալ՝ իմանալ ձեր փաստաևկների ողջ խորությունը: Երևի կխոսեմ միայն քեզ հետ, բայց դե եթե մյուսներին էլ կանչեիր՝ ավելի լավ կլիներ: Ես կսկսեմ էդ ութ կետանոց հոդվածից, քանի որ դա ԼՏՊ հոդվածների ու ողջ թեզիսների ըստ էության սեղմագիրն է, համաձայն ես, չէ: Այդ պարագայում իմաստ չունի ԼՏՊ բոլոր հոդվածներին ու ճառերին անդրադառնալ՝ իմ հարվածը կգա այդ ութ կետի վրա: Դրանից զատ, եթե էլի կետեր առաջ կքաշես, որ այդ 8 կետի մեջ չեն մտնում, դրա մասին էլ կխոսենք: Որ մի քիչ զուսպ լինես, հիանալի կզրուցենք, համենայն դեպս լավ սպառինգ պարտնոյորությունը խոստանում եմ: 

Ի դեպ, Արտակ ջան, էս վերջին պոստդ էլ էր թույլ սա, այնպես, էլի, մինչև դիսկուսիան ասեմ - այսինք, ինչ, քո Հայրենիքն է ու դու պատրաստ ես այն մեր դարավոր թշնամուն տալ կամ, այսինքն ինչ, դու այդ տարածքներում գտնվող մարդկանց մանրադրամի պես փոխանակում ես, իրենց ճակատագրի հետ ես խաղ անում??

----------


## Chuk

Ու մեկ էլ մի հստակեցում մտցնենք, ժող ջան:
Որպեսզի զրույցն առավել իրատեսական լինի ևս մի կարևոր հանգամանք:

Ինչքան էլ սիրենք կամ չսիրենք այս կամ այն շրջանի դե ֆակտո իշխանությանը, եկեք արձագանագրենք, որ բոլոր ժամանակների բոլոր համապատասխան պաշտոնյաների, թե՛ Հայաստանի, թե՛ Արցախը, օրակարգում եղել է հարցը փոխզիջումով կարգավորելը: Այլ կերպ ասած տեսանելի որևէ այլ տարբերակ մեր դաշտում գոյություն չունի, քան փոխզիջումը:

Փոխզիջման դեմ խոսողների, ոչ մի թիզ հող ասողների մի մասը ժամանակին եղել են էնպիսի պաշտոնի, որ հենց իրենք պետք է որոշակիորեն զբաղվեին էս հարցով, ու իրենք եղել են փոխզիջման կողմնակիցներ: Սրա համար էր նաև շատ կարևոր կարդալ Ժիրայր Լիպարիտյանի հուշ-հոդվածը: Երբ հիմա նրանք հակառակն են ասում, անում են զուտ համակրանք (ձայն) շահելու համար: Իրենք չեն դադարել հասկանալ, որ մեր սեղանին չկա այլ օրակարգ, քան փոխզիջումն ա:

Ու էդ առումով ձեր գործը բարդ ա, եթե իսկապես պետք ա այլընտրանք առաջարկեք:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, իմ ներվերն էլ շատերից լարվումա, բայց, եթե նկատել ես, էմոցիոնալ պայթյուն ես ինձ թույլ չեմ տալիս: Դե լավ, եղբայր, ես պատրաստ եմ այս հարթակում բանավեճ սկսել քեզ հետ պատերազմի ու խաղաղության թեմայով: Ինձ հետաքրքրեց՝ ձեր տեսաբանների մակարդակը ու նաև ցանկություն առաջանալ՝ իմանալ ձեր փաստաևկների ողջ խորությունը: Երևի կխոսեմ միայն քեզ հետ, բայց դե եթե մյուսներին էլ կանչեիր՝ ավելի լավ կլիներ: Ես կսկսեմ էդ ութ կետանոց հոդվածից, քանի որ դա ԼՏՊ հոդվածների ու ողջ թեզիսների ըստ էության սեղմագիրն է, համաձայն ես, չէ: Այդ պարագայում իմաստ չունի ԼՏՊ բոլոր հոդվածներին ու ճառերին անդրադառնալ՝ իմ հարվածը կգա այդ ութ կետի վրա: Դրանից զատ, եթե էլի կետեր առաջ կքաշես, որ այդ 8 կետի մեջ չեն մտնում, դրա մասին էլ կխոսենք: Որ մի քիչ զուսպ լինես, հիանալի կզրուցենք, համենայն դեպս լավ սպառինգ պարտնոյորությունը խոստանում եմ: 
> 
> Ի դեպ, Արտակ ջան, էս վերջին պոստդ էլ էր թույլ սա, այնպես, էլի, մինչև դիսկուսիան ասեմ - այսինք, ինչ, քո Հայրենիքն է ու դու պատրաստ ես այն մեր դարավոր թշնամուն տալ կամ, այսինքն ինչ, դու այդ տարածքներում գտնվող մարդկանց մանրադրամի պես փոխանակում ես, իրենց ճակատագրի հետ ես խաղ անում??


Կզրուցենք մի պարագայում, եթե քո բերած փաստարկները իմ համար հետաքրքիր կլինեն:

Ինչ վերաբերում վերջին էոցիոնալ պարբերությանդ, կարող եմ հակադարձել նույն ոճով. իսկ դու ի՞նչ է, խաղում ես մեր, մեր երեխեքի ճակատագրի հետ, պատրաստ ես անընդհատ ուղարկել գյուլի բերան, չունենալով հստակ հեռանկար, թե ամենն ինչով է վերջանալու:

----------


## Lion

Ի դեպ ասած՝ համաձայն չեմ: Համենայն դեպս երկու վերջին պրեզիդենտների մասով: Ուշադրություն դարձրու՝ չեմ ասում դեկլարատիվ հայտարարությունների մասին, ասում եմ փաստացի մտադրությունների մասին:

----------


## Chuk

> Ի դեպ ասած՝ համաձայն չեմ: Համենայն դեպս երկու վերջին պրեզիդենտների մասով: Ուշադրություն դարձրու՝ չեմ ասում դեկլարատիվ հայտարարությունների մասին, ասում եմ փաստացի մտադրությունների մասին:


Էդ դեպքում ներկայացրու փաստացի: Ի՞նչ են անում: Ժամանակ ձգում՝ միաժամանակ մեզ թուլացնելով: Եթե փոխզիջման մտադրություն չեն ունեցել, ո՞րն ա եղել հարցի լուծման իրանց տեսլականը:

----------

Աթեիստ (14.02.2017)

----------


## Lion

> Կզրուցենք մի պարագայում, եթե քո բերած փաստարկները իմ համար հետաքրքիր կլինեն:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում վերջին էոցիոնալ պարբերությանդ, կարող եմ հակադարձել նույն ոճով. իսկ դու ի՞նչ է, խաղում ես մեր, մեր երեխեքի ճակատագրի հետ, պատրաստ ես անընդհատ ուղարկել գյուլի բերան, չունենալով հստակ հեռանկար, թե ամենն ինչով է վերջանալու:


Մի հակադարձիր, ապեր, *պատասխանիր*՝ քո մասով, ես իմ մասով դրանից հետո կպատասխանեմ:

Ժամանակ են ձգում... Լավ կլիներ, որ այդ ընթացքում մենք ուժեղանայինք, բայց դե: Այսինքն, ասածս նրանում է, որ վերջին երկուսը երբեք էլ ոչինչ հանձնել չեն ուզեցել, իրականում:

----------


## Արէա

> Ժամանակ են ձգում...


Ժամանակ են ձգում, որ ի՞նչ լինի։

----------

Աթեիստ (14.02.2017)

----------


## Lion

> *Լուրջ երեւալու փորձեր, կամ ինչու չպետք է վախենալ խաղաղությունից
> *


Դե ինչ, սկսենք: Կարող եք կարդալ կամ չկարդալ, կարող եք պատասխանել կամ չպատասխանել, ես ուղղակի իմ մասով բարձրաձայն կմտածեմ, իսկ եթե առիթ լինի՝ կխոսենք:





> Լուրջ երեւալու փորձեր, կամ ինչու չպետք է վախենալ խաղաղությունից


Վերնագիրն արդեն իսկ վանում է - հեղինակը միանգամից նրանց բոլորին, ովքեր իր հետ համաձայն չեն, մեղադրում է կեղծավորության, երկերեսանիության կամ հիմարության մեջ:




> Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի համագումարում Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ունեցած ելույթը բուռն ու կանխատեսելի բազմաթիվ արձագանքների արժանացավ։ Առանց փոշին  թափ տալու՝ դարակներից դուրս բերվեցին արդեն բոլորիս մահու չափ ձանձրացրած մեղադրանքներն ու հակափաստարկները,


Իսկ ով ասաց, որ ձանձրացրել են? Խնդիրը եղել է ու մնում է ակտուալ, այլ հարց է, որ ոմանք կուզենային ամեն ինչ այդպես ներկայացնել, ինչպես գրված է հոդվածում:




> եթե, իհարկե, կարելի է դրանց հակափաստարկ անունը տալ` «ոչ մի թիզ հող», «արյունով վերցրած հողը թղթով չեն վերադարձնում», «կարևորը թվերը չեն, այլ ոգին», «խնդիրն ուժերի հարաբերակցությունը չէ, այլ մեր ապաշնորհ իշխանություններն ու դիվանագետները», «1994 թ. զինադադար կնքելու փոխարեն՝ Ադրբեջանին պետք է կապիտուլյացիայի ենթարկեինք», «մենք արդեն լուծել ենք Ղարաբաղի հարցը» և այլն։ Այս պնդումներին պատասխանելը եղել ու մնում է չափազանց անշնորհակալ գործ, որովհետև դրանց հեղինակներին պատասխանները չեն հետաքրքրում։ Ժամանակակից սոցցանցային ժարգոնով ասած` այդ մարդիկ զբաղված են տրոլինգով։


Դեմագոգիա - այսպես են ասում այն դեպքում, երբ ուզում են վարքաբեկել դիմացինին և ասելու բան չենունենում:




> Հնարավոր էլ չէ այդ պնդումների շուրջ նորմալ խոսակցություն ծավալել։ Օրինակ` ի՞նչ կարելի է ասել մարդկանց, որոնք պնդում են, թե 1994 թ. իսկապես հնարավորություն կար Ադրբեջանին կապիտուլյացիա պարտադրելու և դառնալու հավերժական հերոսներ, բայց, չգիտես ինչու, Հայաստանի իշխանությունները որոշեցին դրա փոխարեն զինադադար կնքել։


Հեղինակը հեգնում է, այսինքն՝ ժխտում նման հնարավորությունը: Ես՝ չգիտեմ, քանի որ սպառիչ ինֆորմացիայի չեմ տիրապետում: Եթե հեղինակը տիրապետում է, թող փաստեր բերի կողմի ու դեմի պահով:




> Կամ հնարավո՞ր է արդյոք, բացի անհապաղ բժշկական օգնության դիմելու խորհրդից, ուրիշ բան ասել մարդկանց, որոնք պնդում են, թե անգամ եթե տարածք ենք կորցնելու, նախընտրելի է, որ դա տեղի ունենա ոչ թե խաղաղ ճանապարհով ու փոխզիջումների միջոցով, այլ պատերազմով, այսինքն` բացարձակապես անիմաստ զոհեր տալուց հետո։


Ես չեմ հանդիպել նման մարդկանց ու նման պնդումների:




> Կոչի հեղինակները նաև չեն հոգնում ադրբեջանցիների ագրեսիվ հռետորաբանությունը մատնացույց անելուց և հիշեցնելուց, որ ադրբեջանցիները նույնիսկ Երևանի նկատմամբ հավակնություններից են բացեիբաց խոսում։


Այդպես չէ?




> Թվում է` այս փաստարկին հնարավոր չէ ոչինչ հակադրել։ Բայց ինձ թույլ կտամ մի երկու հարց ուղղել դրա պաշտպաններին. դուք իսկապե՞ս մտածում եք, որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, կամ նույնիսկ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանն ու Սերժ Սարգսյանը, ովքեր նույնպես տարբեր ժամանակներում սկզբունքային համաձայնություն են տվել տարածքային զիջումներ ենթադրող լուծումների տարբերակների, այս ամենը չեն հասկանում։


Արդեն ասացի - ԼՏՊ-ն հավատում էր այս ամենին և իրոք փորձում էր այս կերպ հարցը լուծել, ինչի համար հատուցեց պաշտոնով, իսկ վերջին երկուսն ուղղակի ձև են թափում, ոչ ավել:




> Դուք իսկապե՞ս մտածում եք, որ խոսքն առանց զիջումները շահագործելը բացառող երաշխիքների, պարզապես տարածքների գնով խաղաղություն գնելու մասին է, ու որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը կամ, ընդհանրապես, Հայաստանում բանականությունը չկորցրած որևէ մարդ կարգավորման կայունության գրավականը կարող է Ադրբեջանի բարի կամքը համարել։


Ես այդպես չեմ մտածում:




> Եվ այսպես, *առաջին* երաշխիքը, որը հայկական կողմը միշտ պահանջել  է ու, վստահ եմ` շարունակում է պահանջել, այն է, որ զիջվելիք տարածքները պետք է վերածվեն ապառազմականացված գոտու։ Նման գոտու ստեղծումը նշանակում է, որ Ադրբեջանն ի վիճակի չի լինի կայծակնային արագությամբ ուժեր կենտրոնացնել և հարձակում սանձազերծել Արցախի դեմ։ Որևէ հարձակում անպայման ենթադրելու է զինված ուժերի, այդ թվում՝ ծանր տեխնիկայի անցում ապառազմականացված գոտու տարածքով, ինչը ժամանակ ու հնարավորություն կտա հայկական կողմին զինված ուժերը մարտական պատրաստության բերելու և հարձակմանը դիմակայելու նպատակով մոբիլիզացիա սկսելու։


Իմ կարծիքով, մեղմ ասած, հիմարություն: Նախ, սկսենք նրանից, որ իրականում խոսքն այնքան փոքր տարածքների մասին է, որ ժամանակակից տեխնիկան, ցանկության պարագայում, այն շատ արագ կարող է հաղթահարել: Այստեղ խոսքը սիբիրյան տայգաների կամ տունդրաների հսկայական տարածության մասին չէ, այլ՝ մի քանի տասնյակ կիլոմետրի մասին, որը ժամանակակից ռազմական տեխնիկան կարող է անցնել շատ արագ: Բացի դրանից, դա չի բացառում նաև հրետանա-հրթիռային հարվածի հնարավորությունը: Եվ վերջապես, եթե այս կետում որևէ մեկը կուզենա ինձ հակադարձել, առաջարկում եմ վերցնել քարետզը և *կոնկրետ տարածքների վրա* ցույց տալ, թե որ տարածքների զիջման հարցին առաջացած ապառազմականացված գոտու մասին է խոսքը, որը կարող է մեզ այս առումով երաշխիք լինել:




> *Երկրորդ*, ապառազմականցված գոտում կտեղակայվեն խաղաղապահ ուժեր ու միջազգային դիտորդներ, որոնք կկարողանան արձանագրել որևէ խախտում Ադրբեջանի կողմից` դրանից բխող բավականին լուրջ հետևանքներով։ Կարող են առարկել, թե այդ նույն միջազգային ուժերը, որ կարգավորման դեպքում դիտորդներ պետք է տրամադրեն, արդեն քանի տարի է՝ որդեգրել են չեզոքության պրակտիկան ու միշտ խուսափում եմ մեղավորին մատնացույց անելուց։ Սա թույլ առարկություն է, որովհետև կարգավորումից հետո նրանք  շահագրգռված են լինելու ոչ թե չեզոքություն, այլ կայունություն ապահովելով, ինչը ենթադրում է միանգամայն այլ շահեր ու վարքագիծ։ Կարող են նաև առարկել, որ խաղաղապահները ոչինչ էլ չեն կարողանա զսպել, ինչպես այս հարցին առնչվող մի բանավեճի ժամանակ պնդել էր ֆեյսբուքյան մի օգտատիրուհի` օրինակ բերելով Ռուանդայում տեղակայված ՄԱԿ-ի խաղաղապահ ուժերի ճակատագիրը 1994 թվականին։ Սա նույնպես թույլ առարկություն է։ Ճիշտ է, իհարկե, որ որոշ դեպքերում խաղաղապահներն աչքի չեն ընկել արդյունավետությամբ, ինչպես Ռուանդայի դեպքում։ Բայց նրանց արդյունավետության մակարդակն ինչ-որ հաստատուն իրողություն չէ։ Այն կախված է խաղաղապահների մանդատից, այդ մանդատն ստանձնած պետությունների ուժից ու հեղինակությունից, ինչպես նաև կարգավորման արդյունքում ձևավորված ստատուս քվոն պահպանելու նրանց շահագրգռվածությունից։ Ռուանդայում ձախողված խաղաղապահ առաքելությունը նման առաքելության միակ կամ նույնիսկ ամենաներկայացուցչական օրինակը չէ։ Վերոհիշյալ ֆեյսբուքյան օգտատիրուհին ու նրա մտավախությունը կիսողները կարող էին հիշել նաև, ասենք` Հարավային Օսեթիայի ռուսական խաղաղապահ առաքելությունը, ինչն, իմ կարծիքով, ավելի քան արդյունավետ էր։


Հիմարություն - խաղաղապահները երբեք և ոչ մի տեղ էլ ոչինչ չեն փոխել: Ռուանդան վկա: Ու նաև, խաղապահ ուժերը ներկա են լինում որոշակի քաղաքական կոնսենսուսի առկայության դեպքում, որը կարող է լինել, կարող է նաև... չլինել: Իսկ եթե չեղավ, իսկ եթե թողեցին ու գնացին, ինչպես Ռուանդայում? Ի դեպ ասած, նույն Հարավային Օսեթիայի խաղապահների պահը ավելի շատ խոսում է այդ ինստիտուտի անօգուտության մասին, քանի որ, պարզ է, ցանկացած լուրջ հարվածի խաղաղապահները չեն դիմանա: Հեղինակն ակնարկում է, որ, եթե <խաղաղապահներին նեղացնեն>, նրանց <տերերը> գործի կանցնեն, իսկ ես կասեմ - նրանց տերերը գործի կանցնեն ցանկացած դեպքում, բայց միայն *եթե* - ունենա շահ: Այսինքն, եթե նույն ՌԴ-ն շահ ունենա, առանց խաղաղապահների էլ կմասնակցի մեր կողմում ու կօժանդակի, շահ չունեցավ, մի գումարտակ խաղաղապահ էլ կորցնի Ղարաբաղում, տեղից չի շարժվի:

----------

Գաղթական (15.02.2017)

----------


## Lion

> *Երրորդ*, քանի որ ապառազմականացված գոտին ամրագրված պետք է լինի միջազգային պայմանագրով և ունենա միջնորդների երաշխիքները, դրա խախտումը գործի կդնի միջնորդների համապատասխան պարտավորությունները` որոշակի սանկցիաների, չի կարելի նաև բացառել` հայկական կողմին ռազմական օգնության կամ հայկական կողմի օգտին անմիջական ռազմական միջամտության տեսքով։


Հուզիչ էր - իրոք զարմանում եմ, որ ժամանակակից աշխարհում նման բան գրողն իրեն քաղաքագետ է համարում: Հագրելիս, կարող եմ ուղղակի տասնյակ օրինակներ բերել, երբ նույն այդ միջազգային իրավունքի վրա ուժեղ կողմն ուղղակի թքած է ունեցել, իսկ ողջ աշխարհն էլ ուղղակի շփոթված փնթփնթացել է կամ աչք է փակել: Այ քեզ բան, այ քեզ միտք, մնում է պնդենք, որ Սևրի դաշնագիրը կյանքի կոչեն, ընդ որում դա ոչ թե ուղղակի դաշնագիր էր՝ այլ, *իրավարար վճիռ* - ինչու այն կյանքի չի կոչվում??? Կներեք, չեմ կարող ասել, սա ուղղակի մանկամտություն է:




> *Չորրորդ*, միջազգային պայմանագրով ամրագրված ապառազմականացված գոտու դեմ որևէ ոտնձգություն պարզ խոստման դրժում չի լինի, այլ միջազգային պայմանագրի կոպիտ խախտում։ Իրականում դա նույնիսկ կոպիտ խախտում անվանելը նրբասացություն է։ Զինված մուտքն ապառազմականացված գոտի համարվում է ագրեսիա, անկախ այն բանից, որ խնդրո առարկա գոտին տվյալ պետության սուվերեն տարածքում է։ Իսկ դա նշանակում է, որ ագրեսիայի զոհը կարող է դա համարժեք ռազմական պատասխանի արդարացում (casus belli) համարել՝ առանց բացասական միջազգային հետևանքներից վախենալու և նույնիսկ միջազգային աջակցության ակնկալիքով։


Հուզվեցի, իրոք հուզվեցի - casus belli, կոպիտ խախտում - ու ոչինչ, որ էդ կոպիտ խախտումն ու casus belli-ն վաղուց ի վեր գործի մեջ են, հարգելիս, մեր երկիրը վաղուց ի վեր գնդակոծվում ու հրետակոծվում է ու որևէ մեկը ոչ մի միջազգային արձագանքից չի վախենում: Լուրջ չի...





> *Հինգերորդ*, քանի որ ապառազմականացված գոտու դեմ ոտնձգության դեպքում Հայաստանը կարող է ունենալ և պետք է ունենա պայմանագրով ամրագրված ռազմական միջամտության իրավունք, և քանի որ նման միջամտությունը կլինի ագրեսիայի զոհի կարգավիճակով, Հայաստանը կարող է նաև աջակցություն ակնկալել ռազմական փոխօգնության հայ-ռուսական պայմանագրի շրջանակներում։


Այսինքն ինչ? Դիրքերը տանք, որ հետո *ընդամենը* օրինական հիմքով կռվի գնանք? Այ քեեեզ բաաանն: ՀՀ-ն այսպես թե այնպես ԼՂՀ անվտանգության երաշխավորն է, դե-յուրե, դե-ֆակտո և բարոյական մակարդակում: Ու մենք թքած ունենք ու պիտի թքած ունենանք ամեն մի միջազգային երևույթի վրա, որը մեզ իրավունք չի տա կամ կարգելի օգնել արցախահայությանը: Անիմաստ կետ էր:




> *Վեցերորդ*, եթե նույնիսկ այդ պայմանագիրն ու դրա իրավական պարտավորությունները մի կողմ դնենք, դժվար չէ պատկերացնել, որ կարգավորումից հետո ադրբեջանական ագրեսիան բուն Արցախի, առավել ևս՝ Հայաստանի դեմ, լրջորեն կբախվի այս ռեգիոնում դերակատարություն ունեցող որոշ պետությունների շահերին։ Ասվածը նույնիսկ Թուրքիային է վերաբերում, էլ չեմ խոսում Ռուսաստանի ու Իրանի մասին, որոնք ոչ միայն նման շահ չունեն, այլև Արցախի ու Հայաստանի դեմ ագրեսիան անկասկած կդիտեն որպես սեփական կենսական շահերի դեմ ուղղված ոտնձգություն։ Ուզում եմ հատուկ շեշտել, որ այստեղ խոսքը մեր նկատմամբ ջերմ վերաբերմունքի ու սիրո մասին չէ, ոչ էլ նույնիսկ պայմանագրային պարտավորությունների, այլ հենց այդ պետությունների կենսական շահերի։ Եվ այստեղ բացարձակապես որևէ նշանակություն չունի այն փաստը, որ ռուսներն, ասենք` Ադրբեջանին զենք են վաճառել կամ որ 2016 թ. ապրիլյան պատերազմի ժամանակ մեզ անվերապահ աջակցություն չեն հայտնել։ Տարբերությունը չեմ բացատրում՝ ընթերցողի նկատմամբ հարգանքից ելնելով։


Դեմոգոգիայով մի զբաղվիր, հարգելի հեղինակ, այլ պարզ խոսիր: Այսպես թե այնպես, հարցը լուծում է *շահը*, իսկ դու, տես, առաջարկում ես մեզ, դիրքերը հանձնել, հետո, նա վսյակի սլուչայ, հույս դնել այն բանի վրա, որ սրա կամ նրա շահը մեզ կպաշտպանեն: Եղբայր, նույն այդ շահը մեզ կպաշտպանի կամ չի պաշտպանի *առանց դրա էլ*, էս ինչ մի մոտեցում էր, այ քեզ բան?




> *Յոթերորդ*, հետագա ագրեսիան բացառելու երաշխիք կարող է լինել նաև Հայաստանի ու Ադրբեջանի միջև սպառազինությունների կրճատման պայմանագիրը։ Դա կարելի է անել՝ հատկապես աչքի առաջ ունենալով հարձակողական գործողությունները դժվարացնելու կամ բացառելու, միաժամանակ՝ պաշտպանվելը հեշտացնելու նպատակը։


Հուզիչ էր՝ կրկնակի: Այս հեղինակը բայց ինչ մի լուսավոր հավատ ունի միջազգային կազմակերպությունների ու կառույցների վրա, իսկական մանկական մի անմեղություն է, խոսքեր չունեմ: Հարգելիս, Ադրբեջանը հիմա արդեն իսկ խախտել է բոլոր սահմանափակումները և անարգել զինվում է, ով է իրեն ինչ ասում?




> Վերջապես՝ *ութերորդ* և ամենակարևոր երաշխիքը. հակամարտության կարգավորումը նշանակում է հաշտություն, ոչ թե նոր պայմաններով զինադադար, իսկ հաշտությունն ու զինադադարն սկզբունքորեն տարբեր բաներ են։ Զինադադարն ընդամենը նշանակում է, որ կողմերն ընդունում են շփման գծում ուժով ինչ-որ բան էականորեն փոխելու անհնարինությունը, բայց չեն հրաժարվում ուժով հարցը լուծելու մտադրությունից։ Զինադադարը լուրջ միջազգային ու իրավական պարտավորություններ չի ենթադրում, ինչպես այն չի ենթադրում տնտեսական ու մշակութային կապերի վերականգնում, հետևաբար՝ պատերազմի գնի հավելյալ բարձրացում։ Հաշտությունը ենթադրում է այս ամենը, ամրագրվում է ԵԱՀԿ-ի որոշումներով, ՄԱԿ-ի Անվտանգության խորհրդի ու Գլխավոր ասամբլեայի համապատասխան բանաձևերով և նշանակում է, որ կողմերը ոչ միայն ընդունում են դրա արդյունքում ստեղծված ստատուս քվոն, այլև քայլեր են ձեռնարկում, որոնք ստատուս քվոյից հրաժարումն անխուսափելիորեն դարձնում են առավել անցանկալի ու դժվար։ Սա է պատճառը, որ զինադադարները սովորաբար անկայուն են, իսկ հաշտության պայմանագրերով հաստատված հարաբերությունները` կայուն։


Ամեն - իսկ հիմա, հարգելի հեղինակ, ուզում ես ես քեզ պատմությունից այնքան օրինակ լցնեմ վրեդ, որ հաշտությունները ոչ մի բան էլ չի նշանակում, որ քեզ վատ զգաս? Հեղինակ ջան, գիտես քանի անգամ են <Հաշտությամբ> և նույնիսկ <Հավերժական հաշտությամբ> ավարտել իրենց պատերազմները Բյուզանդական կայսրությունն ու Սասանյանների տերությունը? Գիտես, թե նույն կերպ ինչքան են կռվել ու <հաշտվել> Օսմանյան սուլթանությունն ու Սեֆյանների շահությունը? Տեղյակ ես Առաջին համաշխարհայինց հետո թվում է թե բոլոր երաշխիքների կնքմամբ կնքված հաշտությունը փաստացի ու իրավաբանորեն ինչքան տևեցեց: Եղբայր, դու պատմությունից դպրոցում ինչ ես ստացել?




> Համեմատեք, օրինակ, Իսրայելի հարաբերությունները Եգիպտոսի հետ 1948-ից մինչև 1978 թ. ընկած ժամանակաշրջանում, և նույն երկրների հարաբերությունները 1978 թվականից հետո, կամ, մի կողմից՝ Իսրայելի ներկա հարաբերությունները Եգիպտոսի ու Հորդանանի հետ, մյուս կողմից` նույն երկրի հարաբերությունները Լիբանանի ու Սիրիայի հետ։


Հեքիաթ և ոչ կոռեկտ անալոգիա: Իրականում ոչ թե հաշտությունն ինչ որ հեքիաթային մի ուժ ուներ, այլ ուղղակի Իսրայելը *ուժով* ստիպեց իր հետ հաշվի նստել և հետ կանգնել իր վրահարձակվելու գաղափարից:




> Կարող են առարկել, թե նույնիսկ նման հաշտությունները 100 տոկոսանոց երաշխիք չեն նոր հակամարտություններից խուսափելու համար։ Բայց ինչպես ամերիկյան հայտնի ասացվածքն է ուսուցանում, այս աշխարհում 100 տոկոսանոց են միայն մահն ու հարկերը։


Ընտիր փաստարկա - ու դրա էրեսից էս տղեն մեզ առաջարկումա ազգովին գուխներս դնել կացնի տակ: Հզորա...




> Պնդել, թե 1948-1978 թթ. ժամանակաշրջանի եգիպտա-իսրայելական հարաբերությունների ու այդ երկրների` 1978 թ. հաշտության պայմանագրին հաջորդած ժամանակաշրջանի հարաբերությունների միջև ահռելի տարբերություն չկա, պարզապես ծիծաղելի է։ Այս համատեքստում արժե անդրադառնալ այն վստահ  պնդմանը, թե կարգավորումն ավելի կկոշտացնի Ադրբեջանի դիրքորոշումը։ Պակաս հավանական չի կարելի համարել այն սցենարը, որ խաղաղ կարգավորումն Ադրբեջանում խաղաղության էլեկտորատի համար քաղաքականապես կհեշտացնի համարձակ լինելը՝ միևնույն ժամանակ համալրելով այդ էլեկտորատի շարքերը,


Հերթական մի հեքիաթ - ու զարմանում եմ, որ նման մարդիկ ոչ միայն <քաղաքագետ> են կոչվում, այլև հավակնություններ ունեն ապագան մոդելավորել: Հարգելիս, մի քանի մետր տարածք ձեռք բերեց Ալիևը 800 լեշի ու 2.000 վիրավորի գնով, երկրում սկսեց շեփորահարել, թե, տեսեեեք, ազատագրեեեցցցի, էս արի, էն արի: Ու հիմա, մենք, ասեն 5 շրջան հետ ենք տալիս ու... իր դիրքերը թուլանում են? Չեմ կարող ինձ չզսպել ու չհարցնել, եղբայր, դու հո քաղաքագետի դիպլոմդ փողով չես առել?




> հատկապես՝ եթե հաշվի առնենք այն հանգամանքը, և ես սա հատուկ ուզում եմ շեշտել, որ իրականում ագրեսիան` կարգավորումից հետո, Ադրբեջանի համար շատ ավելի վտանգավոր ու անհեռանկար է դառնալու, քան հիմա է։


Հերթական <հանճարեղությունը>: Այսինքն, ժողովուրդ, մենք Ադրբեջանին հող ենք տալիս ու, դրանից հետո դա <Ադրբեջանի համար շատ ավելի վտանգավոր ու անհեռանկար է դառնալու, քան հիմա է>: Այ քեզ տրամաբանություն??! Մեկ ուզում եմ զարմանալ, մեկ ուզում եմ հեղինակի մասին վատ կարծիք կազմել, մեկ էլ մտածում եմ, դե... հմի տղեն զակազա ստացել պապիի  հիմարությունն արդարացնելու, ինչ մեղադրես?




> Գոնե չի կարելի որպես աքսիոմատիկ ճշմարտություն ընդունել այն պնդումը, թե բոլոր ադրբեջանցիներն առավոտից իրիկուն տրված են Երևանն ու Ստեփանակերտը արյան ծով սարքելու անուրջներին, ու որ նրանց դիրքորոշումներն ընդհանրապես կախված չեն քաղաքական իրողություններից։


Սաֆարովին հերոսացնողները վկա, դու ճիշտ ես!




> Այո, անվիճելի է, որ նրանց մոտ բավականին տարածված են հակահայկական տրամադրություններն ու ատելության հռետորաբանությունը, բայց չի կարելի մոռանալ, որ նրանք պատերազմում պարտված կողմ են, իսկ նման դրսևորումները պարտությունների համարյա անբաժան ուղեկիցն են։ Ես վստահ եմ, որ կարգավորման ու բարիդրացիական հարաբերություններ հաստատելու լուրջ քայլերին զուգահեռ՝ այդ տրամադրություններն Ադրբեջանում զգալիորեն կնվազեն։


Այո, ու նման վստահությամբ էլ գնա Ադրբեջան: Ես վստահ եմ, եթե երեկոյան Բաքվում, առանց ԶԼՄ-ների ուշադրության ման գաս, քեզ այնտեղ ոչինչ չի լինի...




> Եվ այսպես, խաղաղ կարգավորման դեմ բերված՝ առաջին հայացքից իրատեսություն քարոզող փաստարկը, թե զիջելու դեպքում մենք դատապարտված ենք, իրականում ոչ մի կապ չունի իրատեսության հետ։


Եղբայր, քո էս սաղ գրածը կապ չունի իրատեսության հետ, թարգիր:




> *Արման Գրիգորյան*
> Քաղաքագետ


Էս ով էր, ախպեր, էս... ինչ էր??

----------

Գաղթական (15.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Ա՜խ  :Smile:  Չալարեցի, կարդացի։ Մհեր, դու իսկապես կարծում ես, որ հինգերորդ դասարանի սանի ժրաջանությամբ հերթով պարբերությունները մեջբերելը, «հիմարություն է» ապա նույն հինգերորդ դասարանի մակարդակի մի բան գրելը հոդվածի լուրջ հակադարձում, այն էլ ջախջախու՞մ է  :Jpit: 

Ցավոք գրածներիդ մեջ չկար բան, որով արժեր խորանալ ու բանավիճել։ Գնա օֆիսդ աշխատացրու, եղբայր  :Wink: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lion

Վերջ, եղբայր, չկար բանավիճելու, բան չունեմ ասելու՝ նման պատասխանն էլ է պատասխան: Սա թող մնա, քո գրածն էլ թող մնա, մարդիկ կկարդան, իրենց կարծիքը կկազմեն:




> Ժամանակ են ձգում, որ ի՞նչ լինի։


Ես կողմ եմ ժամանակ ձգելուն, բայց ոչ որպես ինքնանպատակ, այլ, որպեսզի այդ ընթացքում ուժեղանանք: Առաջինն արվեց, երկրորդը՝ այնքան էլ չէ...

----------

Գաղթական (15.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Հանրապետականի ցուցակը ղեկավարում ա «ազգ-բանակ» կոնցեպտի հեղինակ Վիգեն Սարգսյանը։ Սա գրում եմ, արպեսզի հստակ հասկանաք առաջիկա ընտրությունների առանցքը։ 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ժամանակ ձգում են, եթե ժամանակը քո օգտին ա աշխատում։

Բայց սա խելացի մարդկանց ա վերաբերում։

----------


## Արէա

> Ես կողմ եմ ժամանակ ձգելուն, բայց ոչ որպես ինքնանպատակ, այլ, որպեսզի այդ ընթացքում ուժեղանանք: Առաջինն արվեց, երկրորդը՝ այնքան էլ չէ...


Եղբայր, լուրջ չե՞ք հասկանում, որ ժամանակ ձգելն ու ընթացքում ուժեղանալն, ու ժամանակ ձգելն ու ընթացքում թուլանալը իրարից տարբերվում են ոչ թե ընդամենը մեկ կետով, այլ տրամագծորեն հակառակ գործողություններ են։
Հիմա մենք ժամանակ ենք ձգում, որի ընթացքում մենք թուլանում են, հակառակորդը՝ ուժեղանում։ Դու ասում ես ես դրան կողմ եմ։ Կողմ ես ինչի՞ն։ Ինչքա՞ն պիտի թուլանանք, որ էլ կողմ չլինես։

----------

Chuk (14.02.2017), Աթեիստ (14.02.2017), Հայկօ (14.02.2017)

----------


## Lion

Ես առաջարկում եմ ժամանակ ձգել, ընթացքում ուժեղանալ: Երկրորդի համար պետք է ունենալ ամուր դեմոկրատական ինստիտուտներ և հզոր տնտեսություն: Ինքս անչափ ցավում եմ, որ մենք ոչ միայն այս 25 տարին այդ առումով լավ չօգտագործեցինք, այլև չենք ուզում ուղղել իրավիճակը նաև ապագայում, բայց չէ որ մենք բաց ենք թողնում բացառիկ, ոսկու պես թանկ ժամանակը:

Եղբայր, ինձ թվում է, դու երկու անհամեմատելին համեմատում ես: Խաղաղությունը հողեր տալու գնող մեզ ոչ խաղաղություն կբերի, ոչ էլ ներկա, առկա խնդիրների լուծում, այլ ավելի կծանրացնի իրավիճակը: Կրկնում եմ, մեր երկրի առաջընթացի արգելակը ամենևին էլ Արցախն ու պատերազմական այս վիճակը չէ ու պետք չէ, անուժ լինելով ներքին ուժերով ինչ որ բան փոխել, փորձ կատարել հողեր տալու գնով ինչ որ բանի հասնել: Հասնողը կհասնի առանց հողեր հանձնելու էլ:

----------

Quyr Qery (16.02.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (15.02.2017), Գաղթական (15.02.2017), Տրիբուն (14.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եղբայր, լուրջ չե՞ք հասկանում, որ ժամանակ ձգելն ու ընթացքում ուժեղանալն, ու ժամանակ ձգելն ու ընթացքում թուլանալը իրարից տարբերվում են ոչ թե ընդամենը մեկ կետով, այլ տրամագծորեն հակառակ գործողություններ են։
> Հիմա մենք ժամանակ ենք ձգում, որի ընթացքում մենք թուլանում են, հակառակորդը՝ ուժեղանում։ Դու ասում ես ես դրան կողմ եմ։ Կողմ ես ինչի՞ն։ Ինչքա՞ն պիտի թուլանանք, որ էլ կողմ չլինես։


Ճիշտ ա․․․․ բայց ձեր ասած այլընտրանքը հետևյալն ա․ Մենք այլևս ժամանակ չենք ձգում, բայց մեկա էլի շարունակում ենք թուլանալ, հակառակորդը էլի շարունակում ա ուժեղանալ։ Այսինքն, էտ «մենք թուլանում ենք, իրանք ուժեղանում են»-ը մշտական ֆակտոր ա, ու ոչ մի կերպ փոխզիջելով չի վերանում։ Այսինքն հարցի լուծումը հետևյալ բանաձևում ա․ «մենք պետք ա սկսենք ուժեղանալ»։ Թե ոնց, ինչ միջոցներով, որքան ժամանակում, էտ արդեն ուրիշ հեքիաթ ա։ 

Հիմա ես էլ քեզ սենց հարց եմ տալիս ․․․․Եղբայր, լուրջ չե՞ք հասկանում, որ ժամանակ չձգելը սենց թուլացած վիճակում հավասարազոր ա կատաստրոֆային։

----------

Lion (14.02.2017), Quyr Qery (16.02.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (15.02.2017), Գաղթական (15.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես առաջարկում եմ ժամանակ ձգել, ընթացքում ուժեղանալ: Երկրորդի համար պետք է ունենալ ամուր դեմոկրատական ինստիտուտներ և հզոր տնտեսություն: Ինքս անչափ ցավում եմ, որ մենք ոչ միայն այս 25 տարին այդ առումով լավ չօգտագործեցինք, այլև չեն ուզում ուղղել իրավիճակը նաև ապագայում, բայց չէ որ մենք բաց ենք թողնում բացառիկ, ոսկու պես թանկ ժամանակը:
> 
> Եղբայր, ինձ թվում է, դու երկու անհամեմատելին համեմատում ես: Խաղաղությունը հողեր տալու գնող մեզ ոչ խաղաղություն կբերի, ոչ էլ ներկա, առկա խնդիրների լուծում, այլ ավելի կծանրացնի իրավիճակը: Կրկնում եմ, մեր երկրի առաջընթացի արգելակը ամենևին էլ Արցախն ու պատերազմական այս վիճակը չէ ու պետք չէ, անուժ լինելով ներքին ուժերով ինչ որ բան փոխել, փորձ կատարել հողեր տալու գնով ինչ որ բանի հասնել: Հասնողը կհասնի առանց հողեր հանձնելու էլ:


Թվում ա, թե Լիոնը տրիվիալ ու արիացի բաներ ա ասում էս գրառումով, ու սաղ էլ գիտեն, որ ես Լիոնի արտահայտած մտքերին հիմնականում մեղմ ասած վերապահումով եմ վերաբերվում  :LOL:  բայց մարդը ճիշտ ա ասում։

----------

Lion (14.02.2017), Վիշապ (15.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ամեն դեպքում, էս թեման Չուկիտո ջան, որ բացել ես գալող ընտրությունների լույսի ներքո, քանի որ ՀԱԿ-ի լոզունգը «խաղաղությունն» ա լինելու (յանի մենք պատերազմ ենք ուզում սաղս, մենակ իրանք խաղաղություն են ուզում) հեչ ակտուլ չի, մի պարզ պատճառով․ հակառակ կողմը, որի հետ ուզում ես խաղաղություն կնքել, բացարձակ տրամադրված չի քո հետ խաղաղության։ Ուզում ես 7 շրջան զիջի, ուզում էս՝ 17: Ինչքան էլ որ ՀԱԿ-ը, Լևոնը կամ կոնկրետ դու, զոռ տաք սութի քաղաքագիտական տերմիններին «բանակցային գործընթաց» և այլն, դրանք սաղ օդի մեջ խոսքեր են՝ զրո գործնական նշանակությամբ, մի քանի պարզ լոկալ ու գլոբալ պատճառներով, որի մասին էս պահին ծավալվելու հավես չկա։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (15.02.2017), Վիշապ (15.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հանրապետականի ցուցակը ղեկավարում ա «ազգ-բանակ» կոնցեպտի հեղինակ Վիգեն Սարգսյանը։ Սա գրում եմ, արպեսզի հստակ հասկանաք առաջիկա ընտրությունների առանցքը։ 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Ախպեր, կարիք չկա սաղիս վախեցնելու, քանի որ Վիգեն Սարգսյանը էշի մեկն ա, իրա նախագահի պես, էտ լոզունգն էլ, որքանով հասկացել ենք, կոշիկի մասին ա։

----------

Quyr Qery (16.02.2017), Վիշապ (15.02.2017)

----------


## Lion

> Ամեն դեպքում, էս թեման Չուկիտո ջան, որ բացել ես գալող ընտրությունների լույսի ներքո, քանի որ ՀԱԿ-ի լոզունգը «խաղաղությունն» ա լինելու (յանի մենք պատերազմ ենք ուզում սաղս, մենակ իրանք խաղաղություն են ուզում) հեչ ակտուլ չի, մի պարզ պատճառով․ հակառակ կողմը, որի հետ ուզում ես խաղաղություն կնքել, բացարձակ տրամադրված չի քո հետ խաղաղության։ Ուզում ես 7 շրջան զիջի, ուզում էս՝ 17: Ինչքան էլ որ ՀԱԿ-ը, Լևոնը կամ կոնկրետ դու, զոռ տաք սութի քաղաքագիտական տերմիններին «բանակցային գործընթաց» և այլն, դրանք սաղ օդի մեջ խոսքեր են՝ զրո գործնական նշանակությամբ, մի քանի պարզ լոկալ ու գլոբալ պատճառներով, որի մասին էս պահին ծավալվելու հավես չկա։


Ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ այս ամենը փոքրացնում է ՀԱԿ-ի առանց այն էլ փոքր շանսերը: Չեմ ուզում հավատալ, որ ԼՏՊ-ն սա չի գիտակցում, բայց եթե գիտակցելով է անում, ուրեմն... նահանջ է պատրաստում, որ ասի՝ ինձ չընտրեցին, որովհետև...?? Եսիմ??

Բայց դե մյուս կողմից էլ, այնքան եմ կարդացել մեծ համարվող գործիչների հիմարությունների մասին, այնքան եմ տեսել, թե ինչպես են փորձառու քաղաքական գործիչները մեկ-մեկ իրոք հիմարություն անում, որ մտածում եմ, թե... կարողա Լևոնն իրոք այս ամենին հավատումա? Բայց եթե այդպես է, ուրեմն ինքն ուղղակի կորցրել է իրականության հետ կապը:

Մի ուրիշ պահ էլ կա - մինչև ԼՏՊ հայտնի ելույթը, ՀԱԿ-ից ոչ-ոք այս հարցը սենց չէր ակցենտավորում: Ես ԼՏՊ ելույթը լսելուց հետո մոտիկներիս միանգամից ասացի՝ Լևոնը ՀԱԿ-ին ք...ը գցեց: Տղերքն առանց էդ էլ հասկանում էին, որ դժվար, շատ դժվար է լինելու կրկին ԱԺ մտնելը, իսկ Լևոնի այս հերթական բեռով՝ առավել ևս: Ու ինչ անել? Մի պահ պաուզա եղավ, հետո ես ցավով տեսա, թե ինչպես նրանք, որոնք առաջ այս հարցը մեղմորեն շրջանցում էին, ի վերջո ստիպված եղան Լևոնի թելը սկսել թելել: Նույն Զուրաբյանն օրինակ: Իսկ ցավը գիտեք ինչի համար էր? Որ պարզվեց, իրականում ՀԱԿ-ում ոչ մի բան էլ կոլեկտիվ չի որոշվում ու ոչ մի ավտոնոմ գաղափարախոսություն էլ չկա՝ կա Լևոնի գաղափարախոսությունը և... վերջ, սա էլ դրա վառ օրինակը տվեց:

Արդյունքում, ՀԱԿ-ը էլի հանգավ Հայաստանի համար <հին ու բարի> ավանդույթին՝ մարդ-կուսակցություն, ինչը տխուր, անհեռանկար ու XXI դարի համար անընդունելի մի բան է, չնայած (կամ մանավանդ) այն բանին, որ այդ մարդը Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն է...

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (15.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Ախպեր, կարիք չկա սաղիս վախեցնելու, քանի որ Վիգեն Սարգսյանը էշի մեկն ա, իրա նախագահի պես, էտ լոզունգն էլ, որքանով հասկացել ենք, կոշիկի մասին ա։


Վախացնելու բան չկա։ 1000 դրամի նախագծից սկսած քեզ նախապատրաստում են Լիոնի ասած ժամանակ ձգելուն, զգուշացնում են, որ դեռ երկար անընդհատ զոհեր ենք ունենալու։ Սերժի դուխը չի հերիքում գնա փոխզիջման, լիոնի փղերից մի քիչ վախում ա։

Մնացած գրածներիդ հետո կարձագանքեմ ու կփորձեմ հիմնավորել, թե ինչի են ասածներդ իրականությունից շեղված։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Chuk

> Ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ այս ամենը փոքրացնում է ՀԱԿ-ի առանց այն էլ փոքր շանսերը: Չեմ ուզում հավատալ, որ ԼՏՊ-ն սա չի գիտակցում, բայց եթե գիտակցելով է անում, ուրեմն... նահանջ է պատրաստում, որ ասի՝ ինձ չընտրեցին, որովհետև...?? Եսիմ??
> 
> Բայց դե մյուս կողմից էլ, այնքան եմ կարդացել մեծ համարվող գործիչների հիմարությունների մասին, այնքան եմ տեսել, թե ինչպես են փորձառու քաղաքական գործիչները մեկ-մեկ իրոք հիմարություն անում, որ մտածում եմ, թե... կարողա Լևոնն իրոք այս ամենին հավատումա? Բայց եթե այդպես է, ուրեմն ինքն ուղղակի կորցրել է իրականության հետ կապը:
> 
> Մի ուրիշ պահ էլ կա - մինչև ԼՏՊ հայտնի ելույթը, ՀԱԿ-ից ոչ-ոք այս հարցը սենց չէր ակցենտավորում: Ես ԼՏՊ ելույթը լսելուց հետո մոտիկներիս միանգամից ասացի՝ Լևոնը ՀԱԿ-ին ք...ը գցեց: Տղերքն առանց էդ էլ հասկանում էին, որ դժվար, շատ դժվար է լինելու կրկին ԱԺ մտնելը, իսկ Լևոնի այս հերթական բեռով՝ առավել ևս: Ու ինչ անել? Մի պահ պաուզա եղավ, հետո ես ցավով տեսա, թե ինչպես նրանք, որոնք առաջ այս հարցը մեղմորեն շրջանցում էին, ի վերջո ստիպված եղան Լևոնի թելը սկսել թելել: Նույն Զուրաբյանն օրինակ: Իսկ ցավը գիտեք ինչի համար էր? Որ պարզվեց, իրականում ՀԱԿ-ում ոչ մի բան էլ կոլեկտիվ չի որոշվում ու ոչ մի ավտոնոմ գաղափարախոսություն էլ չկա՝ կա Լևոնի գաղափարախոսությունը և... վերջ, սա էլ դրա վառ օրինակը տվեց:
> 
> Արդյունքում, ՀԱԿ-ը էլի հանգավ Հայաստանի համար <հին ու բարի> ավանդույթին՝ մարդ-կուսակցություն, ինչը տխուր, անհեռանկար ու XXI դարի համար անընդունելի մի բան է, չնայած (կամ մանավանդ) այն բանին, որ այդ մարդը Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն է...


Մի խոսիր բաներից, որոնցից գաղափար չունես։ Համագումարին ես եմ եղել ու ես եմ տեսել համընդհանուր ոգևորվածությունը, որովհետև առաջարկված պլատֆորմը հենց էն էր, ինչը մեր պատկերքցումներին համապատասխանում ա։ Իսկ ԱԺ մտնել-չմտնելը էս պարավայում երկրորդական հարց ա, որովհետև ճիշտ ա քաղաքական ուժի առաջնային նպատակը որպես կուսակցություն իշխանություն գալն ա, բայց այ անհատներիս առաջնային նպատակը մեր երկիրն ա ու մենք էս պահին երկրի կարևորագույն խնդիրը լքւծել ենք ուզում։

----------


## Lion

Էս վերջին պոստի պահով, Արտակ ջան, կասկածում եմ անկեղծությանդ: Բայց դե գրեցի իմ կարծիքը, այնպես որ <գաղափար ունենալը կամ չունենալը> էական չի: Սկսած Քոչարյանից՝ բոլորն էլ ձգտել են ժամանակ ձգել, սա 2017 թ-ին հորինած բան չի: Այլ հարց է, որ դա լավ չի օգտագործվում երկիր ուժեղացնելու համար...

Ի դեպ ասած, փոխզիջման Սերժը չէ, ոչ մեկն էլ չի կարա գնա, նույնիսկ Ալիևը: Ինչ էլ անես, էդ դեպքում մի բան զիջելու ես, իսկ դա երկրում հզոր ցնցումներ կառաջացնի: Դրան, նախ, իշխանությունը կարող է չդիմանա, ոչ մեր ու ոչ էլ Ադրբեջանի, և, հետո՝ ում է պետք այդ գլխացավանքը՝ մերոնք այստեղ, իսկ Ալիևը այնտեղ ստեղծել են իրերի իրենց ձեռք տվող դասավորությունը և պահում են իշխանությունը: Ինչու փոխել, զիջել, ցնցել ու ցնցվել: Սա գրեթե անթերի տարբերակ կլիներ, եթե մենք այդ ընթացքում ուժեղանայինք, բայց, քանի որ չենք ուժեղանում, այս տարբերակը մեծապես կորցնում է իր հմայքը՝ հանգելով ըստ էության ընդամենը միայն իշխանությունը ամուր պահելուն, և մեզ մոտ, և Ադրբեջանում:

Այնպես որ, մեծ հաշվով, Ղարաբաղի խնդրի լուծումը ձեռք չի տալիս ոչ Հայաստանի ղեկավարին, ոչ Ալիևին, ոչ էլ միջազգային ուժերին, որոնք Կովկասում հազիվ քիչ թե շատ հավասարակշռություն են ձեռք բերել ու իրար <բզում> են այլ տեղերում - սրանք ևս չեն ուզում ստատուս-քովն փոփոխվի, քանի որ չեն ուզում անկանխատեսելի զարգացում և իրենց այս ամենն այս տեսքով ձեռք է տալիս:

Արդյունքում, ես չեմ տեսնում *ոչ մի ուժ*, որը շահագրգռված է ստատուս-քվոյի խախտումով...

----------


## Chuk

Ադրբեջանի նախագահը եթե կարողանա մի քանի շրջան «վերադարձնել», ներքին քաղաքականությունում շատ մեծ դիվիդենտ ա շահում։ Հայաստանի նախագահը եթե կարողանա խաղաղություն ստանալ, արդյունքում տարեկան տասնյակ զոհերը բացառել, ներքին քաղաքականությունում դիվիդենտ ա շահում։

Էնպես որ հինգերորդ դասարանցու փաստարկներդ հեռու տար, Մհեր։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## anslov

> Ես առաջարկում եմ ժամանակ ձգել, ընթացքում ուժեղանալ:


Ժամանակ ձգելը ո՞րն ա: Պետք ա ապրել ոնց որ ապրում ենք:Էս իրավիճակում 10000 տարի է բոլոր պետություններն են: Եթե ունես պետություն, ուրեմն ունես հարցեր հարևանների հետ: 
 Մենք գրավել ենք, ունենք լավագույն մարտավարական դիրքերը ու եթե թուրքերը շանս ունենային ու մեզանց էտքան /ասենք 10 անգամ/ ուժեղ լինեին, էս 25 տարվա մեծ 25000 անգամ մեզ գրաված ու ցեղասպանած կլինեին, ինչ "նվեր" էլ իրանց  տված լինեինք: Նույնիսկ հակառակը- թուրքը մեզ. հույներին ունի լիքը "տալիք", ու ինչ՞, ինչ որ մի թուրք պատրաստվում ա "կոմպրոմիսի" գալ մեր հե՞տ: Հակառակը, ձեռներից եկավ, մի քանի վախտ առաջ կիպրոսի կեսն էլ գրավին, ու հիմա էլ սիրիա էն մտել ու հա ուզում են առաջ շարժվել:
Հ.Գ  Ավելին, թուրքը ապացուցել ա, որ ինչքան ավելի մեծ նվեր ես իրան տալիս, էնքան ավելի դաժանորեն ա վիզտ կտրում ... երևի վախկոտության հանդեպ զզվանիքց  ա դա ...




> Երկրորդի համար պետք է ունենալ ամուր դեմոկրատական ինստիտուտներ և հզոր տնտեսություն: Ինքս անչափ ցավում եմ, որ մենք ոչ միայն այս 25 տարին այդ առումով լավ չօգտագործեցինք, այլև չենք ուզում ուղղել իրավիճակը նաև ապագայում, բայց չէ որ մենք բաց ենք թողնում բացառիկ, ոսկու պես թանկ ժամանակը:


Ուղղակի օդի մեջ արված  ցանկություններ է: Ինչ դեմոկրատական ինստիտուտ Ասիայում:  Դեմոկրատիան հունա-հռոմեական մշայկույթ ա, որի շատ մասնակի կրողն ենք մենք ի շնորհիվ Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցի:  Մնացածը պարսկական մշակույթն ա մեր մեջ: 
Տնտեսության առումով, 
Ի՞նչ հզորության մասին ես խոսում- Մեքենաշինությու՞ն ես ուզում ունենք, տիեզերական սարքեր արտադրել, թե ի՞նչ: ՀՀ-ում մայկա-տռուսիկ արտադրելը արդեմ մեծ հերոսություն: Հաշվի առնելով մարդկանց արտադրական կուլտուրան ու   նաև համաշխարհային գիգանտների մաֆիոզ արտադրական հզորությունների բաշխումը:  Էլ չեմ ասում, որ եթե ՀՀ-ում էլ իրանք շանս ունենային Հնդկաստանի պես ամսական 30 դոլարով օրական 18 ժամ աշխատացնել, ապա վաղուց եկած կլինեին: Սակայն լավ գիտեն, որ ՀՀ-ում "դոլարը  տանձի կորիզ է "  :LOL:  ու ոչ մեկը օրական 800 դրամով անգամ գործի չի գա,   ուր մնաց աշխատի: 
 Թե՞ ուզում ես որ Չինաստանի նման էկոլոգիակն անվերադրաձ աղետ լինի Հայսատանում, չնայած արդեն էլ քիչ չի էտ գազով աշխատող ավտոների հաշվին: Հայստանի ներկայիս տարածքում հզոր տնտեսությունից խոսալը լրիվ վասյուկի է,  ով էլ լինի ղեկավար ու ինչ կարգեր էլ ուզում է հաստատված լինեն, դեմոկրատիայից սկսած մինչև "հյուսիային կորեա":   



Հայաստանին միջին հեռահարության բալիստիկ հրթիռներ ա պետք ու ատոմային մարտագլխիկներ: Սա երկրի ու բնակչության երկարաժամկետ կենսական անվտանգությունը ապահովվելու համար: Հրթիռները ոնց որ թե ունենք, իսկ մարտագլխիկների համար էլ փող կարծես թե կարելի է հայթայթել: Բաքուն միշտ պետք է ատոմային հարվածների թեմաներով գիշերը վատ երազներ տեսնելով  քրտնած զարթնի:  Այ էս հարցը պետք ա լուծի մեր փողատեր ու իշխանատեր մասսան:

Իսկ տալու առումով, սովորաբար ինչքան սադիստին տակ ավելի հարմար են պառկում, էնքան սադիստը ավելի շատ ա սադիստանում:
Թուրքը սադիստ ա, սա գոնե մենք ժառանգականորեն պետք ա իմանանք: 
Իսկ ինչի՞ էնքան կարճ հիշողություն ունեն շատերը:-  Որովհետև հոգեբանորեն վախկոտ են:

----------


## Lion

Արտակ ջան, կլինի փաստարկներիդ զոռ տաս, ոչ թե... գնահատականներիդ: Այնպիսի տպավորություն է, թե փաստարկներից թույլ ես, դրա համար իմ անձին ես անընդհատ գնահատականներ տալիս...

Ի դեպ, դու ասում ես. <_Ադրբեջանի նախագահը եթե կարողանա մի քանի շրջան «վերադարձնել», ներքին քաղաքականությունում շատ մեծ դիվիդենտ ա շահում_> - բա էն խելոք տղեն վերևում ասում էր, թե. <_...խաղաղության էլեկտորատի համար քաղաքականապես կհեշտացնի համարձակ լինելը՝ միևնույն ժամանակ համալրելով այդ էլեկտորատի շարքերը_>: Հիմի ինչ, մի Արտակն ասում է, որ, հողերը ստանալու պարագայում Ալիևը մեծ դիվիդենտ ա շահում, մյուս Արտակն էլ, թե, ինքը, ըստ էության, էլեկտորատ կկորցնի...

----------


## Chuk

Մհեր, այսինքն քեզ թվում է, որ իմ ազնվությունը հրապարակային կասկածի տակ դնելը կոռեկտ է, իսկ քեզ քո մակարդակը ցուցանելը չէ՞։

Իսկ փաստարկները շատ լակոնիկ գրված են,պետք է ընդամենը հասկանաս։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lion

Ազնվության խնդիր չկա, մի ծայրահեղացրու - ես ասացի, որ. <_Էս վերջին պոստի պահով, Արտակ ջան, կասկածում եմ անկեղծությանդ_>: Սա ուղղակի անկեղծության պակաս է, ոչ անազնվություն - անկեղծ, այն էլ հրապարակային հարթակում, կարող է չլինել ցանկացած ոք...

Պարզ բան ասեմ, դու ասում ես. <_...առաջարկված պլատֆորմը հենց էն էր, ինչը մեր պատկերքցումներին համապատասխանում ա_> - ինչու մինչև այդ ՀԱԿ-ը երբեք այդ <առաջարկված պլատֆորմից> անկեղծ, ուղիղ ու միանշանակ չէր խոսել?

----------


## Chuk

Խոսել է, Մհեր, բազմիցս։ Ու էդ մոտեցուշները միշտ են եղել նախ ՀՀՇի, ապա ՀԱԿի օրակարգում, էդ թվում 2007-2008 թվերի շարժման ժամանակ։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lion

Ես, ճիշտն ասած, այնքան էլ չեմ հիշում, կամ, սենց ասենք, մեջս չի տպվել, որ *այնքան հստակ ու միանշանակ*, ինչպես Լևոնի վերջին ելույթից հետո, այդ մասին ՀԱԿ-ից որևէ մեկն ասած լինի...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ... Սերժի դուխը չի հերիքում գնա փոխզիջման, լիոնի փղերից մի քիչ վախում ա։


Ապրի՛։ Իսկ Ալիևից խաբա՞ր ենք։ Ինքը՞ ինչից ա վախենում։ Թե՞ Լևոնին հավատանք, որ Ալիևը ռացիոնալ քաղաքական գործիչ ա։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (15.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Հետո հատուկ քո խաթր ինչոր բաներ ցույց կտամ։ Բայց եթե նույնիսկ ասած չլինեին, ի՞նչ է, հրաժարականի նախորդած, հրաժարականի ու դրան հաջորդած շրջաններում դա չի՞ եղել Տեր-Պետրոսյանի պլատֆորմը։ Թե՞ չգիտես, որ հենց էդ հարցը բաժանարար գիծ դառավ ու էդ հարցի կողմնակիցները մնացին իր այսպես կոչված թիմում։ Որպես քեզ պատմաբան հռչակած մարդ, ո՞նց կարող ես էս ամենը շրջանցել։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Chuk

Տրիբուն ձյա, Ալիևի հետ մի քիչ ճիշտ քաղաքականություն տարվի,վազելով կգնա դրան։ Ինքը հիմա էլ դեմ չի։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------

Արէա (15.02.2017)

----------


## Lion

> Հետո հատուկ քո խաթր ինչոր բաներ ցույց կտամ։ Բայց եթե նույնիսկ ասած չլինեին, ի՞նչ է, հրաժարականի նախորդած, հրաժարականի ու դրան հաջորդած շրջաններում դա չի՞ եղել Տեր-Պետրոսյանի պլատֆորմը։ Թե՞ չգիտես, որ հենց էդ հարցը բաժանարար գիծ դառավ ու էդ հարցի կողմնակիցները մնացին իր այսպես կոչված թիմում։ Որպես քեզ պատմաբան հռչակած մարդ, ո՞նց կարող ես էս ամենը շրջանցել։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Չէ, Լևոնն ասելա ու դրա համար հատուցեց պաշտոնով, էդ գիտենք, բայց ՀԱԿ-ի էս վերջին շրջանում, 2008-ից սկսած, տենց ընդգծված էս հարցը չէր դրվում, էլի - *ընդգծված*, ոնց որ հիմա, երբ կարծես ողջ ընտրարշավի համար դա կազմում է կարմիր թելի պես մի բան...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, Ալիևի հետ մի քիչ ճիշտ քաղաքականություն տարվի,վազելով կգնա դրան։ Ինքը հիմա էլ դեմ չի։


Հա էլի ....Ու ոնց հասկանում եմ, մի հոգի կարա էտ ճիշտ քաղաքականությունը տանի՝ Լևոնը  :LOL:   Սենց էլ մոտավորապես Դոդի հետ համագործակցվեց, այ սենց վստահ, այ սենց վազելով ....երկխոսվեց էլ ... նույն վստահ տոնով, հազար տոկոսով, վստահեք մեզ, մենք շախմատ.... Չեմ ջոգում թե ինչի վրա էս վստահությունը հիմնված, քսղաքագիտական վերլուծությա՞ն: Քֆուր ա հասունանում  :LOL:

----------

Lion (15.02.2017), Վիշապ (15.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Չէ, Տրիբուն ձյա։ Լևոնին ես էլ չեմ տեսնում էդ բանակցողի աթոռին, ցավոք։ Մնացածին արձագանքելը նորից հետաձգում եմ, ալարում եմ (հոգնած եմ) կոմպս միացնեմ, որ մանրամասն գրեմ։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Chuk

Հիմա շատ խիստ է ընդգծվում, ճիշտ ես։ Բայց միշտ եղել է օրակարգում։ Քանի որ դա էլ եմ կարևոր հարց համարում, կաշխատեմ հենց վաղը փաստական ցույց տալ։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Վիշապ

Էս թեմայից նենց տպավորություն է, որ հայերս խեղճ Ալիևին որևէ շանս չենք տալիս դրսևորելու իր պացիֆիզմն ու հումանիզմը ու դրանով դիվիդենտներ շահելու իր չորրորդ ընտրություններում հաղթելու համար :Ճ
Կամ էլ հոգեբաններս արդեն թափանցել ենք Ալիևի հոգու խորքը, ու զգացել ենք որ ինքը հայերիս իրականում սիրում ա, ուղղակի մի տեսակ մարթրաժ ա հողեր կորցնելու համար, պետք է «մի քիչ» տարածք իրեն տալ, առաջվա սերն ու ջերմությունը վերականգնելու համար: ՈՒ սենք մուղամներով մի ամբողջ ժողովդրի անվտանգության հարցերը դառնում են մի երկու անձերի հարցեր՝ Սերժիկ, Լևոն, Իլհամ, լրիվ սերիալ ա:
ՈՒ էս սաղ արվում ա ժողովդրին աչոտ տալու համար, ուրիշ ոչ մի թեմա չկա: Սենց պրիմիտիվ մտածելով էլ խոսքի Թրամփը պատ ա սարքում: Աշխարհը քաքն ա ընկել սուպերխելացիների ձեռը:

Վիկիից մի հատված մեջբերեմ, չնայած կարող ա անհույս  ա (երևի խնդալու էլ ա վիկիից մեջբերելը էն, ինչ որ կողքերդ կատարվում ա).




> Ilham Aliyev
> 
> Statements about Armenia and Nagorno-Karabakh
> 
> *Aliyev has been cited as calling all Armenian people in the world as the enemies of Azerbaijan,[29][30][31] and as regularly threatening to take over the disputed region of Nagorno-Karabakh and the entire Armenian Republic through military force.[32][33][34]
> In 2008, Aliyev declared that “Nagorno Karabakh will never be independent; the position is backed by international mediators as well; Armenia has to accept the reality" and that "in 1918, Yerevan was granted to the Armenians. It was a great mistake. The khanate of Iravan was the Azeri territory, the Armenians were guests there."[35]*


Սա ներքին աուդիտորիայի համար է իհարկե, ինքը հոգու խորքում մեզ սիրում ա: :Baby:

----------

Quyr Qery (16.02.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (15.02.2017), Գաղթական (15.02.2017), Տրիբուն (15.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Ոչ մեկը չի ասել, որ ինքը մեզ սիրում ա։ Բայց էդ հայտարարությունների վրա տեսություն կառուցելը շատ մակերեսային մոտեցում ա, Վիշ ջան։ Ու պետք չի այլ գույներով ներկայացնել իմ ասածները։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ոչ մեկը չի ասել, որ ինքը մեզ սիրում ա։ Բայց էդ հայտարարությունների վրա տեսություն կառուցելը շատ մակերեսային մոտեցում ա, Վիշ ջան։ Ու պետք չի այլ գույներով ներկայացնել իմ ասածները։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Քոնը չէ, կուռքիդ ասածները:

----------

Lion (15.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Քոնը չէ, կուռքիդ ասածները:


Կուռք չէ, բայց քաղաքական հեղինակություն՝ միանշանակ:

----------


## Վիշապ

Չուկ ջան, դու նման էս էն անտառում մոլորված ճամփորդին, որ իր շանը հանձնում է սոված գայլերին էն հույսով, որ գայլերը շնով կբավարարվեն ու իրեն չեն ուտի:  
Իմ ապրած տպավորություններով հայերս աշխարհի ամենախելացի ժողովուրդներից չենք, մենք շատ արագ մոռանում ենք մեր պատմությունը, սխալները, ու մեր սխալների վրա ոչինչ չենք սովորում:
Ոռի ա ապեր:

----------

Lion (15.02.2017), Quyr Qery (16.02.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (15.02.2017), Գաղթական (15.02.2017), Տրիբուն (15.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, դու նման էս էն անտառում մոլորված ճամփորդին, որ իր շանը հանձնում է սոված գայլերին էն հույսով, որ գայլերը շնով կբավարարվեն ու իրեն չեն ուտի:  
> Իմ ապրած տպավորություններով հայերս աշխարհի ամենախելացի ժողովուրդներից չենք, մենք շատ արագ մոռանում ենք մեր պատմությունը, սխալները, ու մեր սխալների վրա ոչինչ չենք սովորում:
> Ոռի ա ապեր:


Վիշ ջան, պատմությունից դասեր չքաղելը էս պահին նկարագրում ա քեզ, իմ շատ սիրելի Տրիբունին, լիքը ուրիշ հարազատ ու խելոք մարդկանց:
Բայց կարծում եմ առաջիկա ամիսներին էս ամեն ինչը կկարողանանք մաքսիմալ տեղ հասցնել: Մի շտապեք:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ ջան, պատմությունից դասեր չքաղելը էս պահին նկարագրում ա քեզ, իմ շատ սիրելի Տրիբունին, լիքը ուրիշ հարազատ ու խելոք մարդկանց:
> Բայց կարծում եմ առաջիկա ամիսներին էս ամեն ինչը կկարողանանք մաքսիմալ տեղ հասցնել: Մի շտապեք:

----------


## Արէա

Մի խոսքով, բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր դեմ են փոխզիջումային, բարիդրացիական տարբերակին, դա համարելով անիրատեսկան ու վտանգավոր, ուղղակի կամ անուղղակի գտնում են, որ միակ *իրական* լուծումը ներկա վիճակն է՝ տարեկան մի քանի հարյուր զոհ տարածքների պահպանման դիմաց։

----------

Mephistopheles (15.02.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մի խոսքով, բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր դեմ են փոխզիջումային, բարիդրացիական տարբերակին, դա համարելով անիրատեսկան ու վտանգավոր, ուղղակի կամ անուղղակի գտնում են, որ միակ *իրական* լուծումը ներկա վիճակն է՝ տարեկան մի քանի հարյուր զոհ տարածքների պահպանման դիմաց։


ապեր, ամեն մեկը մի բան ասում ա...մեկն ասում ա ալիևի հետ վարյանտ չկա, մեկն ասում ա մեր մոտ կարգերը փոխվեն հետո փոխզիջենք, մեկն ասում ա ինտեգրվենք ևրոպայի հետ իշխանությունը փոխենք արդեն լավ կապրենք, մեկն էլ փոխզիջումը զիջման հետ ա խառնում... բայց բոլորը մի ընդհանուր բան ունեն, հողերը չենք տա... գրավել ենք, ազատագրել են, մերն ա... 

էս ա...

----------


## Արէա

> ապեր, ամեն մեկը մի բան ասում ա...մեկն ասում ա ալիևի հետ վարյանտ չկա, մեկն ասում ա մեր մոտ կարգերը փոխվեն հետո փոխզիջենք, մեկն ասում ա ինտեգրվենք ևրոպայի հետ իշխանությունը փոխենք արդեն լավ կապրենք, մեկն էլ փոխզիջումը զիջման հետ ա խառնում... բայց բոլորը մի ընդհանուր բան ունեն, հողերը չենք տա... գրավել ենք, ազատագրել են, մերն ա... 
> 
> էս ա...


Ապեր, հորս արև, էն որ Լևոնը ասում ա պատերազմի վտանգը նպաստում ա արտագաղթին, սաղ ձեռ են առնում է, ես եթե գնալու որոշում կայացնեմ, էդ լինելու ա մենակ երեխեքիս խաղաղ ապագա ապահովելու համար։
Բարեկեցությունը ես կապահովեմ, իրենց էլ կսովորացնեմ որ հետագայում իրենք ապահովեն իրենց բարեկեցությունը, բայց խաղաղությունը չեմ կարա։
Ու շատ շատերն են տենց մտածում, ուղղակի մեր մոտ ռազմահայրենասիրական, ֆիդայական կենացային ոգին ա գերակշռում, ոչ ոք չի խոսում դրա մասին։
Իմ ծանոթներից շատերն են գնացել, որ տղաները բանակում չծառայեն։ Էնօրը Բարեկամն էլ էր ասում, որ իրենց գնալու պատճառներից մեկը դա ա եղել, շատ շատերն են էդ պատճառով գնում, բայց դե չի խոսվում դրա մասին։
Ընենց ընդհանուր մթնոլորտ ա ստեղծված, որ դավաճանության պես բան ա սենց բաներ ասելը: Անելը չէ, բայց ասելը դավաճանություն ա։
Էնքան, որ ես էլ եմ դիսկամֆորտ զգում սա գրելուց ((

----------

Chuk (15.02.2017), Mephistopheles (15.02.2017), Աթեիստ (15.02.2017), Հայկօ (15.02.2017), Հարդ (15.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի խոսքով, բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր դեմ են փոխզիջումային, բարիդրացիական տարբերակին, դա համարելով անիրատեսկան ու վտանգավոր, ուղղակի կամ անուղղակի գտնում են, որ միակ *իրական* լուծումը ներկա վիճակն է՝ տարեկան մի քանի հարյուր զոհ տարածքների պահպանման դիմաց։


Ապեր, մենք սաղս խաղաղություն ենք ուզում։ Բայց պետք ա երաշխիք, որ էսօրվա 100 զոհի տեղը վաղը 10.000 զոհ չենք տա, որ շատ հավանական ա, իմանալով ազերիներին ու հենց Ալիևին։ Ու հորս արևը որպես երաշխիք չի ընդունվում, դաժե եթե Լևոնն ա երդումն ուտողը։

----------

Lion (15.02.2017), Quyr Qery (16.02.2017), Rammstein (15.03.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (15.02.2017), Վիշապ (15.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու Արէա ջան, ախպեր, ինչի՞ ա քեզ թվում, թե դու ասենք խաղաղասեր ես, իսկ ասենք ես պատերազմ ու զոհեր եմ ուզում։ Ես խաղաղասեր մեռնում եմ։ Բայց բարիդրացիության համար երկու կողմ ա պետք։ Մենակով, ինքդ քո հետ չես կարա բարիդրացիես։ Իսկ ուզում ա Ադրբեջանը բարիդրացիանա թե չէ, սկի Ադրբեջանը չգիտի, ուր մնաց Լևոնը իմանա։

----------

Lion (15.02.2017), Quyr Qery (16.02.2017), Rammstein (15.03.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (15.02.2017), Վիշապ (15.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Թուրքերի հետ անկախությունից ի վեր մի համաձայնագիր ա ստորագրվել, Սերժիկի ֆուտբոլային արձանագրությունը։ Մի բան պիտի անեին թուրքերը, սահմանը կիսատ պռատ բացեին, բարիդրացիություն էլի։ Ստորագրեցին, սաղ աշխարհին ցույց տվեցին թե ինչ բարի են ու հենց մյուս օրը, կներեք, շռեցին արձանագրության վրա։

----------

Lion (15.02.2017)

----------


## Արէա

> Ու Արէա ջան, ախպեր, ինչի՞ ա քեզ թվում, թե դու ասենք խաղաղասեր ես, իսկ ասենք ես պատերազմ ու զոհեր եմ ուզում։ Ես խաղաղասեր մեռնում եմ։ Բայց բարիդրացիության համար երկը կողմ ա պետք։ Մենակով, ինքդ քո հետ չես կարա բարիդրացիես։ Իսկ ուզում ա Ադրբեջանը բարիդրացիանա թե չէ, սկի Ադրբեջանը չգիտի, ուր մնաց Լևոնը իմանա։


Տրիբուն ջան, բա ո՞նց անենք որ իմանանք։
Էսքան ժամանակ մեկը չեղավ ասի. հայ ժողովուրդ ջան, ադրբեջանցի ժողովուրդ ջան, ադրբեջանի իշխանություններ ջան, ոչ մենք ենք էս տարածաշրջանից չքվելու, ոչ էլ դուք, եկեք լուծումներ գտնենք, ընկերանանք, խաղաղ, մարդավարի ապրենք իրար հետ։
Խի՞ ա քեզ թվում, թե ես ասում եմ. եկեք վաղը մեր զորքին հետ կանչենք։
Տո, հլա մի սկսի խաղաղ լուծման բանակցություն, հետո ասա հնարավոր չի։
Բացի ռազմատենչ, դեբիլ հայտարարություններից ոչ մի կողմից կառուցողական խոսք չի հնչում, բա քանի գնա էնքան կոշտանալու ա դիրքորոշումները սենց շարունակվելու դեպքում, դու ուզում ես մենք ասենք ոչ մի թիզ հող, ադրբեջանն էլ ասի եկեք խաղաղ լուծո՞ւմ գտնենք։ Ոնց որ մենք Թուրքիային ասենք, եկեք խաղաղ լուծում գտնենք, Վանը տաք մեզ։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ապեր, հորս արև, էն որ Լևոնը ասում ա պատերազմի վտանգը նպաստում ա արտագաղթին, սաղ ձեռ են առնում է, ես եթե գնալու որոշում կայացնեմ, էդ լինելու ա մենակ երեխեքիս խաղաղ ապագա ապահովելու համար։
> Բարեկեցությունը ես կապահովեմ, իրենց էլ կսովորացնեմ որ հետագայում իրենք ապահովեն իրենց բարեկեցությունը, բայց խաղաղությունը չեմ կարա։
> Ու շատ շատերն են տենց մտածում, ուղղակի մեր մոտ ռազմահայրենասիրական, ֆիդայական կենացային ոգին ա գերակշռում, ոչ ոք չի խոսում դրա մասին։
> Իմ ծանոթներից շատերն են գնացել, որ տղաները բանակում չծառայեն։ Էնօրը Բարեկամն էլ էր ասում, որ իրենց գնալու պատճառներից մեկը դա ա եղել, շատ շատերն են էդ պատճառով գնում, բայց դե չի խոսվում դրա մասին։
> Ընենց ընդհանուր մթնոլորտ ա ստեղծված, որ դավաճանության պես բան ա սենց բաներ ասելը: Անելը չէ, բայց ասելը դավաճանություն ա։
> Էնքան, որ ես էլ եմ դիսկամֆորտ զգում սա գրելուց ((


Մի հատ էլ հուսահատ փորձ անեմ, չնայած էս թեմայով էջեր ա, որ լրացրել ենք։ Մեր պարագայում պատերազմի վտանգը հողեր հանձնելով չի թուլանում, ուժեղանում է։ Պատերազմի վտանգը թուլանում է մենակ հզոր բանակի շնորհիվ։ Նույնիսկ եթե Ղարաբաղը Ղարաբաղի ժողվրդով սկուտեղի վրա հանձնես Ադրբեջանին, դրանից պատերազմի վտանգը չի թուլանա, բանակի անհրաժեշտությունը չի պակասի ու բանակի տականքություններն էլ չեն վերանա։ 
Միջազգային խաղաղապահները ֆուֆլո բան են, դրանք ոչ մի երաշխիք չեն տալիս, հակառակը՝ պրովակացիայի շանսերը մեծացնում են։
Սխալ տեղ եք պրոբլեմ բան գալիս, պրոբլեմը մեր դեգեներատությունն ա, որ նորմալ իշխանություններ ու պետություն ունենալու ոչ մի հույս չունենք։

----------

Lion (15.02.2017), Quyr Qery (16.02.2017), Rammstein (15.03.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (15.02.2017), Գաղթական (15.02.2017), Տրիբուն (15.02.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Տրիբուն ջան, բա ո՞նց անենք որ իմանանք։
> Էսքան ժամանակ մեկը չեղավ ասի. հայ ժողովուրդ ջան, ադրբեջանցի ժողովուրդ ջան, ադրբեջանի իշխանություններ ջան, ոչ մենք ենք էս տարածաշրջանից չքվելու, ոչ էլ դուք, եկեք լուծումներ գտնենք, ընկերանանք, խաղաղ, մարդավարի ապրենք իրար հետ։
> Խի՞ ա քեզ թվում, թե ես ասում եմ. եկեք վաղը մեր զորքին հետ կանչենք։
> Տո, հլա մի սկսի խաղաղ լուծման բանակցություն, հետո ասա հնարավոր չի։
> Բացի ռազմատենչ, դեբիլ հայտարարություններից ոչ մի կողմից կառուցողական խոսք չի հնչում, բա քանի գնա էնքան կոշտանալու ա դիրքորոշումները սենց շարունակվելու դեպքում, դու ուզում ես մենք ասենք ոչ մի թիզ հող, ադրբեջանն էլ ասի եկեք խաղաղ լուծո՞ւմ գտնենք։ Ոնց որ մենք Թուրքիային ասենք, եկեք խաղաղ լուծում գտնենք, Վանը տաք մեզ։


Վանը վայթե վախտին մերն էր։ Ու աչքիս Հայ Ժողովդրի պատմությունը մոռացվել ա։ Մենք խաղաղ էինք մեր լեռների պես․․․
Միշտ գտնվել են միամիտ խաղաղասերներ, որոնք բացարձակապես չեն կարողացել հասկանալ, թե ինչու են թուրքերը մեզ մորթում, մտածել են՝ կարողա ինչ-որ բանից նեղն են, ջղայնացրել ենք, սոված ենք պահել ։Ճ 
Սենց համոզող, փոխզիջող ենք, հլը փորձեք առաջին հերթին մեր իշխանություններին համոզել մի անգամ արդար ընտրություններ անց կացնել, տեսեք կստացվի՞, հետո կանցնեք թուրքերին համոզելուն։
Ոնց որ գայլերի հետ բանակցես, համոզես խոտ ուտեն ։Ճ

----------

Lion (15.02.2017), Quyr Qery (16.02.2017), Rammstein (15.03.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (15.02.2017), Գաղթական (15.02.2017), Տրիբուն (15.02.2017)

----------


## Հայկօ

Եթե մի օր ես էլ արտագաղթելուն հասնեմ, միայն ու միայն էս պատերազմական մթնոլորտի պատճառով ա լինելու: Մնացած ամեն ինչ լուծելի ա:

----------

Chuk (15.02.2017), Mephistopheles (15.02.2017), Արէա (15.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, բա ո՞նց անենք որ իմանանք։
> Էսքան ժամանակ մեկը չեղավ ասի. հայ ժողովուրդ ջան, ադրբեջանցի ժողովուրդ ջան, ադրբեջանի իշխանություններ ջան, ոչ մենք ենք էս տարածաշրջանից չքվելու, ոչ էլ դուք, եկեք լուծումներ գտնենք, ընկերանանք, խաղաղ, մարդավարի ապրենք իրար հետ։
> Խի՞ ա քեզ թվում, թե ես ասում եմ. եկեք վաղը մեր զորքին հետ կանչենք։
> Տո, հլա մի սկսի խաղաղ լուծման բանակցություն, հետո ասա հնարավոր չի։
> Բացի ռազմատենչ, դեբիլ հայտարարություններից ոչ մի կողմից կառուցողական խոսք չի հնչում, բա քանի գնա էնքան կոշտանալու ա դիրքորոշումները սենց շարունակվելու դեպքում, դու ուզում ես մենք ասենք ոչ մի թիզ հող, ադրբեջանն էլ ասի եկեք խաղաղ լուծո՞ւմ գտնենք։ Ոնց որ մենք Թուրքիային ասենք, եկեք խաղաղ լուծում գտնենք, Վանը տաք մեզ։


Ապեր, չեմ կարա ասեմ, չնայած ես էլ եմ խաղաղություն ուզում։ Բայց հաստատ կարամ ասեմ, որ փոխզիջելու համար պիտի ավելի ուժեղ լինես, քան չփոխզիջելու համար։ Հասկանում ես մի՞տքս։ Քանի որ, եթե փոխզիջես, ու մի բան նենց չգնա, պիտի բավարար ուժեղ լինես, որ կարանաս քեզ պաշտպանես։ Իսկ եթե փոխզիջես հիմա, երկրի-տնտեսության-բանակի էս վիճակով, ու եթե հանկարծ մի բան նենց չգնա, ոտով գլխով կորելու ենք։ Էտ ժամանակ արդեն մենք չենք մտածի արտագաղթելու մասին, էտ ժամանակ մեզ զոռով կարտագաղթացնեն, ոնց որ արդեն մի քանի անգամ արել են։

----------

Lion (15.02.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (15.02.2017), Գաղթական (15.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե մի օր ես էլ արտագաղթելուն հասնեմ, միայն ու միայն էս պատերազմական մթնոլորտի պատճառով ա լինելու: Մնացած ամեն ինչ լուծելի ա:


Բա ինչի՞ չի լուծվում, ապեր, եթե լուծելի ա։ Կամ ինչի առաջինը չես մտածում մանացած հարցերը լուծելու մասին, մինչև ասենք ֆիզուլին թուրքերին տալը, որը եթե շատ ես ուզում իմանաս իմ տանձին չի առանձնապես, պետք ա երկիրը օսմանններից ազատել, ոչ թե երկխոսել-համագործակցել։ Բայց դե, չէ, հայկական ադաթ ա, խնդրին պետք ա գլոբալ նայել - համաշխարհային խաղաղություն, գլոբալ բարիդիացիություն, եղբայրություն, դաշնակցություն ․․․․ ու հետո լաց ու կոց, որ մեզ խաբեցին-քցեցին, անարդար աշխարհ ա։

Հ․Գ․ Ստեղ մեկը հայրենիք-մայրենիք խառնեց զրույցին: Որ դիրքորոշումս հասկանալի լինի, Ֆիզուլին էլ, Ղուբաթլին էլ, իմ բողկին չի, փաթթած ունեմ երկուսն էլ, մնացածն էլ վրից, ՏԻգրան Մեծին էլ կարան գումարեն, եթե շատ են ուզում, ինձ էլ կարան ուզբեկ ասեն։ Իմ համար հայրենիքը էն միավորն ա, որի վրա հայ ժողովուրդը խաղաղ, անվտանագ, ազատ ապրում ու զարգանում ա։, ծլում-ծաղկում-զորանում ա (ԾԾԶ)։

----------


## Հայկօ

> Կամ ինչի առաջինը չես մտածում մանացած հարցերը լուծելու մասին, մինչև ասենք ֆիզուլին թուրքերին տալը, որը եթե շատ ես ուզում իմանաս իմ տանձին չի առանձնապես, պետք ա երկիրը օսմանններից ազատել, ոչ թե երկխոսել-համագործակցել։


Ե՞ս չեմ մտածու՞մ:

----------


## Արէա

> Ապեր, չեմ կարա ասեմ, չնայած ես էլ եմ խաղաղություն ուզում։ Բայց հաստատ կարամ ասեմ, որ փոխզիջելու համար պիտի ավելի ուժեղ լինես, քան չփոխզիջելու համար։ Հասկանում ես մի՞տքս։


Հասկացա։
Եթե կարծում ես, որ էսօր ավելի թույլ ենք, քան կլինենք տաս տարի հետո, ուրեմն պիտի ժամանակ ձգես, որ տաս տարի հետո ավելի ուժեղ վիճակում լուծես հարցը փոխզիջումային տարբերակով։
Բայց եթե կարծում ես, որ տաս տարի հետո ավելի թույլ ենք լինելու քան էսօր, ուրեմն պիտի էսօր լուծես, քանի դեռ ուժեղ ես։
Չէ՞։ 
Հիմա ո՞նց ես կարծում, տաս տարի հետո ավելի ուժեղ ենք լինելու, թե չէ։

----------

Chuk (15.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հասկացա։
> Եթե կարծում ես, որ էսօր ավելի թույլ ենք, քան կլինենք տաս տարի հետո, ուրեմն պիտի ժամանակ ձգես, որ տաս տարի հետո ավելի ուժեղ վիճակում լուծես հարցը փոխզիջումային տարբերակով։
> Բայց եթե կարծում ես, որ տաս տարի հետո ավելի թույլ ենք լինելու քան էսօր, ուրեմն պիտի էսօր լուծես, քանի դեռ ուժեղ ես։
> Չէ՞։ 
> Հիմա ո՞նց ես կարծում, տաս տարի հետո ավելի ուժեղ ենք լինելու, թե չէ։


Եթե Սաշիկը մնալույա, ուրեմն տաս տարի հետո հնարավոր ա վաբշե չլինենք, ուր մնաց ուժեղ կամ թույլ լինենք։ Եթե Սաշիկը սիկտիր լինի, հավանականությունը մեծ ա, որ կուժեղանանք։ Այսինքն, Լևոնի ու ՀԱԿ-ի առաջնահերթությունը պիտի լիներ/լինի Սաշիկին սիկտիր անելը, ոչ թե հետը եչկխոսելը ու խաղաղությունով գլուխ հարթուկելը։

----------

Quyr Qery (16.02.2017), Rammstein (15.03.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (15.02.2017), Վիշապ (15.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, հորս արև, էն որ Լևոնը ասում ա պատերազմի վտանգը նպաստում ա արտագաղթին, սաղ ձեռ են առնում է, ես եթե գնալու որոշում կայացնեմ, էդ լինելու ա մենակ երեխեքիս խաղաղ ապագա ապահովելու համար։
> Բարեկեցությունը ես կապահովեմ, իրենց էլ կսովորացնեմ որ հետագայում իրենք ապահովեն իրենց բարեկեցությունը, բայց խաղաղությունը չեմ կարա։
> Ու շատ շատերն են տենց մտածում, ուղղակի մեր մոտ ռազմահայրենասիրական, ֆիդայական կենացային ոգին ա գերակշռում, ոչ ոք չի խոսում դրա մասին։
> Իմ ծանոթներից շատերն են գնացել, որ տղաները բանակում չծառայեն։ Էնօրը Բարեկամն էլ էր ասում, որ իրենց գնալու պատճառներից մեկը դա ա եղել, շատ շատերն են էդ պատճառով գնում, բայց դե չի խոսվում դրա մասին։
> Ընենց ընդհանուր մթնոլորտ ա ստեղծված, որ դավաճանության պես բան ա սենց բաներ ասելը: Անելը չէ, բայց ասելը դավաճանություն ա։
> Էնքան, որ ես էլ եմ դիսկամֆորտ զգում սա գրելուց ((


Ես կարող եմ ոչ միայն իմ համար նույն բանը ասեմ, այլև որպես վիճակագրություն:

Գործի բերումով թվերը ձեռքիս տակով են անցնում (գաղտնի թվեր չեն), բարձր դասարաններում տղաների քանակը շատ ավելի բարձր տեմպերով ա կրճատվում, քան աղջիկներինը: Ահավոր խոսուն փաստ ա:

----------

Mephistopheles (15.02.2017), Աթեիստ (15.02.2017), Հայկօ (15.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե Սաշիկը մնալույա, ուրեմն տաս տարի հետո հնարավոր ա վաբշե չլինենք, ուր մնաց ուժեղ կամ թույլ լինենք։ Եթե Սաշիկը սիկտիր լինի, հավանականությունը մեծ ա, որ կուժեղանանք։ Այսինքն, Լևոնի ու ՀԱԿ-ի առաջնահերթությունը պիտի լիներ/լինի Սաշիկին սիկտիր անելը, ոչ թե հետը եչկխոսելը ու խաղաղությունով գլուխ հարթուկելը։


Լևոնի ու ՀԱԿ-ի առաջնահերթությունը դա էր: Երկու դրվագ հիշեցնեմ.
- Երկխոսություն
- Բուրժուադեմոկրատական

Մինչև էսօր էլ կայֆավատ եք լինում էդ գաղափարների վրա, բայց փաստացի սրանք էին քաղաքական դաշտի միակ ռեալ պլատֆորմները, որոնք դրել էին իշխանափոխության հարց: Ի՞նչ ստացանք, ձեր կայֆավատը, թերահավատության պատճառով չաջակցելը և այլն: Եկանք հասանք էս հանգրվանին: Լավ լուծում առաջարկի, միանամն ա մնում: Քանի չես առաջարկում, նայում ենք իրատեսական: Իրատեսականի հետ կապված էլ քիչ անց կոնկրետ հարցադրումներ եմ դնելու, որոնց անկեղծ պատասխաններ եմ սպասում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես կարող եմ ոչ միայն իմ համար նույն բանը ասեմ, այլև որպես վիճակագրություն:
> 
> Գործի բերումով թվերը ձեռքիս տակով են անցնում (գաղտնի թվեր չեն), բարձր դասարաններում տղաների քանակը շատ ավելի բարձր տեմպերով ա կրճատվում, քան աղջիկներինը: Ահավոր խոսուն փաստ ա:


Ապեր, դե նենց չի, որ նորություն ես ասում։ Ով դպրոցում երեխա ունի, անզեն աչքով էլ ա սա տեսնում։ Բա կկրճատվի, բա ի՞նչ կանի։ Ոչ մեկը չի ուզում երեխուն ուղարկի սահման կանսերվի բանկով պաշտպանվելու, նույնիսկ եթե կոշիկները բրենդվի են։

----------

Վիշապ (15.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լևոնի ու ՀԱԿ-ի առաջնահերթությունը դա էր: Երկու դրվագ հիշեցնեմ.
> - Երկխոսություն
> - Բուրժուադեմոկրատական
> 
> Մինչև էսօր էլ կայֆավատ եք լինում էդ գաղափարների վրա, բայց փաստացի սրանք էին քաղաքական դաշտի միակ ռեալ պլատֆորմները, որոնք դրել էին իշխանափոխության հարց: Ի՞նչ ստացանք, ձեր կայֆավատը, թերահավատության պատճառով չաջակցելը և այլն: Եկանք հասանք էս հանգրվանին: Լավ լուծում առաջարկի, միանամն ա մնում: Քանի չես առաջարկում, նայում ենք իրատեսական: Իրատեսականի հետ կապված էլ քիչ անց կոնկրետ հարցադրումներ եմ դնելու, որոնց անկեղծ պատասխաններ եմ սպասում:


Ես էշի մեկն եմ, լուծում չեմ կարում առաջարկեմ։ Դու առաջարկի։ Կարաս համ էլ լուծես, առանց իմ կարծիքը հաշվի առնելու։

----------

Lion (16.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Ուրեմն հիմնական փաստարկներից մեկը էն ա, որ թուրքերն ու Ալիևը խաղաղություն չեն ուզում ու դու ուզում ես փոխզիջես մեկին, ով փոխզիջման նպատակ չունի: Մի կողմ թողնենք մեր թուրքագիտական ու ալիևագիտական հավակնությունները ու հարցին ավելի կոնկրետ փորձենք անդրադառնալ:

Անտեսենք հրապարակային ինֆորմացիայի վրա կառուցած մեր տրամաբանությունն ու իրավիճակի ըմբռնումը, քանի որ արդեն իսկ ակնհայտ է, որ մի մասը դրանք մի կերպ են վերլուծում, մյուս մասն ուրիշ ու իրար համոզելը չափազանց բարդ է: Անտեսենք նաև էս կամ էն տեղից ստացած ոչ հրապարակային ինֆորմացիան, այն կարող է անգամ սուտ լինել:

Հիմա գանք իրավիճակին: Ենթադրենք Ալիևն իսկապես էս պահին դեմ է հաշտությանը: Մեր հնարավոր քայլերը.
- Օքեյ, գնացինք պատերազմի
- Գնացինք, բանակցությունների, ես իրան էնտեղ կփորձեմ համոզել:

Եթե ընտրում եք առաջին տարբերակը, բարձրաձայն ասեք:

Ես ընտրում եմ երկրորդը: Ես գնում եմ իրան համոզելու, ես իրա առաջ փաստարկներ եմ դնում, որոնք իրենց մեջ ներառում են նաև սպառնալիքներ, որ եթե դու չգնաս հաշտության, պատերազմում մեծ կորուստներ ես կրելու: Միաժամանակ ներկայացնում եմ, թե ինքն ինչ կարող է շահել: Միաժամանակ միջնորդ պետություններին եմ օգտագործում, օգտագործում եմ միջազգային ամբիոնները, իրան դա համոզելու համար: Սա ա ընթացքը, ոչ թե կանգնել ու ասել «ինքը հաշտություն չի ուզում»:

Եթե էս ամենի արդյունքում ինքը շարունակում ա հաշտություն չուզել, ես ոչ ախմախ եմ, ոչ դավաճան: Էդ դեպքում ոչ մի բան էլ չեմ զիջում (այ էդ դեպքում խոսք կգնա զիջման, ոչ թե փոխզիջման մասին): Բայց ես փորձած եմ լինում: Ու քաղաքականությունն էն հարթակն ա, որտեղ ոչ թե պետք ա ուղղակի վերամբարձ հոխորտաս, այլ քայլեր անես նպատակդ իրականացնելու համար:

Կանգնել ու հայտարարելը «Ալիևը հաշտություն ուզող չէ», մեղմ ասած ապաքաղաքական մոտեցում է: Մոտեցում էլ չէ, մոտեցման բացակայություն է:

----------

Աթեիստ (15.02.2017), Արէա (15.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Ես էշի մեկն եմ, լուծում չեմ կարում առաջարկեմ։ Դու առաջարկի։ Կարաս համ էլ լուծես, առանց իմ կարծիքը հաշվի առնելու։


Առաջարկել եմ, պադդերժկա չի եղել:
Հիմա ես ասում եմ, որ այս պահին ձև չեմ տեսնում հենց իշխանափոխություն ապահովելու:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, դե նենց չի, որ նորություն ես ասում։ Ով դպրոցում երեխա ունի, անզեն աչքով էլ ա սա տեսնում։ Բա կկրճատվի, բա ի՞նչ կանի։ Ոչ մեկը չի ուզում երեխուն ուղարկի սահման կանսերվի բանկով պաշտպանվելու, նույնիսկ եթե կոշիկները բրենդվի են։


Ապրես: Սա որպես մի ֆիքսում:
Կարևոր ֆիքսում: Մնացածին հետո կանդրադառնամ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Առաջարկել եմ, պադդերժկա չի եղել:
> Հիմա ես ասում եմ, որ այս պահին ձև չեմ տեսնում հենց իշխանափոխություն ապահովելու:


Բայց Ալիևի հետ լեզու գտնելու ձև տեսնում ես։ Ապեր, զգու՞մ ես, որ տրամաբանությունը կաղում ա մի քիչ։ Մեր տգետների հետ չենք կարում լեզու գտնենք, բայց ազերի տգետի հետ գտնելու ենք։ Ալիևը Սերժիկից լավ տղայա, մեր պրոբլեմներին ըմբռնումով կմոտենա։ Որ համոզենք, կարող ա վերջում մի քիչ էլ վրից փող տա։

----------

Lion (16.02.2017), Quyr Qery (16.02.2017), Վիշապ (15.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Բայց Ալիևի հետ լեզու գտնելու ձև տեսնում ես։ Ապեր, զգու՞մ ես, որ տրամաբանությունը կաղում ա մի քիչ։ Մեր տգետների հետ չենք կարում լեզու գտնենք, բայց ազերի տգետի հետ գտնելու ենք։ Ալիևը Սերժիկից լավ տղայա, մեր պրոբլեմներին ըմբռնումով կմոտենա։ Որ համոզենք, կարող ա վերջում մի քիչ էլ վրից փող տա։


Ալիևի հետ ես որպես պետություն եմ խոսելու, դեսպանս էլ կարող ա հենց Սերժիկը լինի: Իրան հակադրվելու դեպքում պետք ա հակադրվենք ամբողջ ժողովրդով: Որպես զինանոց ունենալու ենք բանակն ու կամավորականներին, դիվանագիտական կորպուսը, Սփյուռքի ու այլ միջազգային կապերը, տարբեր ամբիոններում իմ ներկայացուցիչները և այլն: 


Սերժի դեմ պայքարում դուք ինձ մենակ եք թողել, թողել եք ՀԱԿ-ի մի բուռ ժողովրդին: Մյուսները թռել ամեն մեկը մի հատ մարիոնետկա կուսակացություն, ՀԿ կամ դաշինք են կազմել, միշիկի փողերով սնվելով թերթեր ու սայտեր են պահում, աժ-ում տեղեր ապահովում: 


Տարբերությունը շատ մեծ ա: Բայց կկարողանամ ես հասնել նրան, որ Ալիևի դեմ էդ ասածս ճակատը գոյանա, թե չէ, բարդ ա ասելը: Էս պահին դու էդ մերժում ես նույն ձևի, ոնց մերժել ես Սերժիկի դեմ պայքարս:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ուրեմն արի մի քայլ հետ գնանք ու չկտրվենք իրականությունից: Ընդամենը մի տարի առաջ, երբ սահմանադրական փոփոխությամբ իշխանություն հավերժացնելու ծրագիր էր Հայաստանում, չկարողացանք դեմն առնել: Մասնավորապես նաև էնպիսի ուժերի պատճառով, ովքեր դա կեղծ օրակարգ էին հռչակում, թուլացնելով ոչի ճակատը, իսկ հիմա «անկեղծ օրակարգերով» նետվում են ԱԺ-ում մի քանի տեղ ունենալու՝ շրջանցելով մեր առաջ ծառացած կարևորագույն խնդիրները, էդ թվում Արցախի հարցը:
> 
> Ու հասել ենք մի հանգրվանի, որ տեսանելի ապագայում իշխանափոխության շանս ոչ մեկը չի տեսնում: Եկող ԱԺ ընտրությունները դիտարկվում ա որպես իշխանության վերարտադրություն, իսկ ընդդիմադիրները լավագույն դեպքում սակավ ներկայություն ապահովեն:
> 
> Հորիզոնում չկա էն ձախ ուժը (ենթադրենք ասածներիդ համաձայն եմ), որով կազմում ես ծրագիրդ:
> Փոխարենն ունենք խորացող արտագաղթ, ասել է թե մարդաթափություն:
> Ունենք խորացող խնդիրներ թե տնտեսությունում, թե մյուս ոլորտներում:
> Հարստահարողները շարունակում են նույն ոճով:
> Սպառազինության մրցավազքում, աշխատում ենք իմացածի մասին շատ չխոսենք, բայց դե մեկ է, տակ ենք տալիս նույնիսկ խոսացածով:
> ...


Եթե չկա իմ ասած ուժը, չի նշանակում, որ հող հանձնելով հարց ա լուծվելու: Ղարաբաղի հարցը ոնց որ գլխացավ դարձած լինի ներկայիս իշխանությունների կամ իշխանության գալով իրանց թալանը շարունակողների համար: Բա չբռնե՞ն, լուծեն հարցը թափով, որ արխային ինչ մնացել ա, էդ էլ լափեն: 




> Ես համարում եմ, որ սա ընդամենը քարոզչությամբ տարածված գաղափար ա: Ինչքան ադրբեջանցիներն են ասում Երևան մտնելու մասին, էնքան մենք ենք խոսում Բաքվում չայ խմելու մասին: Անգամ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ա իր ելույթում ասում, որ եթե Ադրբեջանը շշկռվի, մի քանի տարածք էլ կվերցնենք:
> 
> Պատերազմական իրավիճակում նման խոսելաոճը շատ բնական ա: Ադրբեջանը կամ Թուրքիան չեն մտածում հայերին ցեղասպանելու մասին, ոչ թե որտև սիրուն աչք ունենք կամ իրանք են լավը, այլ որտև եթե տենց բան անեն, չեն մարսի: Իրանց հիմա ավելի ինտեգրվել ա պետք աշխարհին, ոչ թե հակառակը:


Արտ, քարոզչություն չի: Մենակ էն փաստը, որ Ադրբեջանն ունակ ա հինգ տարեկան երեխային ձերբակալելու, ինչ ա թե հայկական ազգանուն ունի, ահագին բան ա ասում Հայաստանի նկատմամբ իրանց տրամադրությունների մասին: 

Ու պլյուս պատմությունը միլիարդ անգամ ցույց ա տվել, որ միջազգային հանրության հույսին մնալով մեզ ա վատ լինում: Ու շատ վատ ա լինում: Ցեղասպանությունը վկա: Թուրքիան ու Ադրբեջանն էլ խնդիր չունեն անելու էն, ինչ ուզում են: Էսօր Էրդողանը բացահայտ դիկտատուրայի ա անցել ու ինչ պահանջ ասես չի դնում արևմուտքի առաջ, ինչ ա թե փախստականներին պահի իրա մոտ: Ու արևմտյան խաղաղասեր հանրությունը, որ պիտի մեր խաղաղությունն էլ երաշխավորի, աչք ա փակում Էրդողանի կերած սաղ քաքերի դիմաց: Նույն ձև էլ Էրդողանի պուճուր ախպոր կերած քաքերի դիմաց աչք կփակի: Էրդողանն էլ, Ալիևն էլ, որտեղ նստում-վեր են կենում, բավական կոշտ հակահայկական հայտարարություններ են անում, բայց միջազգային հանրության տանձին չի: Որ Ադրբեջանը սկսի կրակել, էդ քո խաղաղապահներն ասելու են՝ հոպ, խաղաղություն-բան, թե՞ վեշ-մեշոկ հավաքելու են, ռադ ըլնեն, ինչպես սովորաբար անում են նման դեպքերում:

Արտ, լուրջ եմ ասում՝ ինձ համար ահավոր անիմաստ ա էս բանավեճը, որովհետև մեկ ա, ես քեզ չեմ համոզելու, դու էլ ինձ: Ինչ փաստարկ էլ բերվի, ասելու ես՝ քարոզչություն-բան: Էս բանավեճը սկսվում ու ավարտվում ա նրանով, որ դու վստահում ես խաղաղապահ ուժերին ու Ադրբեջանի ու Թուրքիայի բարի կամքին, ես՝ չէ: Թե չէ սաղս էլ խաղաղություն ենք ուզում:

----------

Lion (16.02.2017), Վիշապ (15.02.2017), Տրիբուն (15.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ալիևի հետ ես որպես պետություն եմ խոսելու, դեսպանս էլ կարող ա հենց Սերժիկը լինի: Իրան հակադրվելու դեպքում պետք ա հակադրվենք ամբողջ ժողովրդով: Որպես զինանոց ունենալու ենք բանակն ու կամավորականներին, դիվանագիտական կորպուսը, Սփյուռքի ու այլ միջազգային կապերը, տարբեր ամբիոններում իմ ներկայացուցիչները և այլն: 
> 
> 
> Սերժի դեմ պայքարում դուք ինձ մենակ եք թողել, թողել եք ՀԱԿ-ի մի բուռ ժողովրդին: Մյուսները թռել ամեն մեկը մի հատ մարիոնետկա կուսակացություն, ՀԿ կամ դաշինք են կազմել, միշիկի փողերով սնվելով թերթեր ու սայտեր են պահում, աժ-ում տեղեր ապահովում: 
> 
> 
> Տարբերությունը շատ մեծ ա: Բայց կկարողանամ ես հասնել նրան, որ Ալիևի դեմ էդ ասածս ճակատը գոյանա, թե չէ, բարդ ա ասելը: Էս պահին դու էդ մերժում ես նույն ձևի, ոնց մերժել ես Սերժիկի դեմ պայքարս:


Խույ ...  :LOL:  Դեմագոգիա ու մուտիլովկա: Դաժե լայաղ էլ չեմ անելու խորանամ էս գրածիդ մեջ, ուր մնաց պատասխանեմ։

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե չկա իմ ասած ուժը


Բյուր, ստեղից սկսած կռուտիտ լեվել գոդ ա գնում: Ասում եմ եթե չես փոխզիջում, ապա ինչ տարբերակով, նշում ես մենակ մի տարբերակ, ձախ ուժի իշխանության գալ: Ասում եմ հեռանկարում տենց բան չկա, ասում ես օքեյ, մեկ ա դեմ եմ փոխզիջմանը: Բա ինչի՞ն ես կողմ:

Էլի գալիս ենք ալտերանտիվին:

Ես հուշեմ քեզ ալտերնատիվները.
- Պատերազմ,
- Փոխզիջում:

Ընտրի, տեսակետդ կընդունեմ, բայց համարձակություն ունեցի բարձր ասելու, որ պատերազմն ես ընտրում:

----------

Արէա (15.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես հուշեմ քեզ ալտերնատիվները.
> - Պատերազմ,
> - Փոխզիջում:
> 
> Ընտրի, տեսակետդ կընդունեմ, բայց համարձակություն ունեցի բարձր ասելու, որ պատերազմն ես ընտրում:


Կուսակցապետիցդ լավ բան չես սովորի․ Դեմագոգիա  :Tongue:  Հարցդ բացարձակ սխալ ա ձևակերպված, քանի որ․

- Պետարազմը Բյուրը չի ընտրում, պարտադրված ա
- Փոխզիջումը մի կողմի ընտրությամբ չի լինում, պետք ա առնվազն երկու կողմ

----------

Lion (16.02.2017), Quyr Qery (16.02.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (15.02.2017), Գաղթական (15.02.2017), Վիշապ (15.02.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ստեղից սկսած կռուտիտ լեվել գոդ ա գնում: Ասում եմ եթե չես փոխզիջում, ապա ինչ տարբերակով, նշում ես մենակ մի տարբերակ, ձախ ուժի իշխանության գալ: Ասում եմ հեռանկարում տենց բան չկա, ասում ես օքեյ, մեկ ա դեմ եմ փոխզիջմանը: Բա ինչի՞ն ես կողմ:
> 
> Էլի գալիս ենք ալտերանտիվին:
> 
> Ես հուշեմ քեզ ալտերնատիվները.
> - Պատերազմ,
> - Փոխզիջում:
> 
> Ընտրի, տեսակետդ կընդունեմ, բայց համարձակություն ունեցի բարձր ասելու, որ պատերազմն ես ընտրում:


Արտ, մանիպուլյացիա ես անում, զոռով ուզում ես համոզել, որ պատերազմի կողմնակից եմ: Կրկնում եմ՝ ես փոխզիջումը չեմ տեսնում որպես խաղաղության միջոց, էդ ա խնդիրը: Ես սենց եմ տեսնում տարբերակները.
- Սենց շարունակել (ինչը չի բացառում պատերազմը, բայց չի էլ երաշխավորում, բայց եթե անգամ պատերազմ, գոնե քչից-շատից բանակ կա, որ կարա կռվի)
- Փոխզիջում (ինչը երաշխավորում ա պատերազմը, կորուստներն էլ ավելի ծանր են լինում, որովհետև սաղ հույսներս դրած ենք լինում խաղաղապահ ուժերի վրա, որոնք առաջին վտանգի դեպքում թողնելու են, թռնեն)

Ու կարծեմ Տրիբունն ասեց էս թեմայում, որ խաղաղության համար երկու կողմ ա պետք: Ինչքան էլ մենք ասենք խաղաղություն, մյուսը կողմը դա չի ուզում, մյուս կողմը պարզ տեքստով պատերազմ ա ուզում: Ու մենակ մեր կողմից խաղաղություն հաստատելով ընդամենը նշանակում ա ջայլամային քաղաքականություն վարել մինչև սկզբում Արցախը, հետո Սյունիքը, հետո ՀՀ մնացած տարածքը համփ կանեն, մենք էլ կդառնանք անպետություն ժողովուրդ ու էրգրի մասին երգեր կերգենք:

----------

Lion (16.02.2017), Rammstein (15.03.2017), Վիշապ (15.02.2017), Տրիբուն (15.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու քանի որ, ինչպես միշտ Լևոնը ու ՀԱԿ-ը խնդրը սխալ են ձևակերպել ի սզբանե, ոնց որ երկխոսության ժամանակ էր, բնականաբար ունենալու են աջակիցների խայտառակ սահմանափակ քանակ։ Դե կներեք, բայց որպես կանոն դեգենեռատ մտքերի հետևից քիչ մարդ ա գնում  :LOL:  Լավ մարդիկ են գնում, բարի մարդիկ են գնում, իմ կողմից սիրված ու հարգված մարդիկ են գնում, բայց սկզբնական մտքի դեգենեռատությունը դրանից չի նվազում։ 

Մնում ա, Չուկիտո ջան, վերջում մեղադրել բոլորին, որ ձեզ չաջակցեցին։ Պրմիտիվ մոդել ա։ Կարող ա մի երկու տարի աշխատի։ Բայց արդյունքում հանգեցնելու էտ քաղաքական ուժի վերջնական վերացման, որը ցավալի ա, քանի որ ՀԱԿ-ը ամեն դեպքում համեմատաբար առողջ քաղաքական ուժ ա, ու ափսոս ա։

----------

Lion (16.02.2017), Quyr Qery (16.02.2017), Վիշապ (15.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Կուսակցապետիցդ լավ բան չես սովորի․ Դեմագոգիա  Հարցդ բացարձակ սխալ ա ձևակերպված, քանի որ․
> 
> - Պետարազմը Բյուրը չի ընտրում, պարտադրված ա
> - Փոխզիջումը մի կողմի ընտրությամբ չի լինում, պետք ա առնվազն երկու կողմ


Աբրիս: Երկու կողմի ընտրությամբ: Հիմա մենք մի կողմն ենք, ասում ենք «Չէ, նիխտ, ոչ մի դեպքում, որտև Ալիևը չի ուզում»: Ու փաստացի ստացվում ա, որ մեր զրույցում չուզող կողմը դու ես, փոխանակ գնաս, նստես ու հասնես նրան, որ ինքն էլ ուզի: Պատերազմը պարտադրված ա լինում մենակ էն դեպքում, երբ էս երկրորդ փորձում ու արդյունքի չես հասնում: Իսկ քանի չես ուզում փորձել, պարտադրված չի, ընտրությունդ ա, մնացածն էլ դեմագոգիա:

----------

Աթեիստ (15.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> - Սենց շարունակել (ինչը չի բացառում պատերազմը, բայց չի էլ երաշխավորում, բայց եթե անգամ պատերազմ, գոնե քչից-շատից բանակ կա, որ կարա կռվի)


Մանիպուլյացիան հենց էս ա, որտև շարունակելը անխուսափելի բերում ա պատերազմի: Իսկ փոխզիջումը մեծ երաշխիքներ ա տալիս չբացառելու: Ու դրա փաստարկների բեր անհոդաբաշխ հակափաստարկներ Լիոնն ա բերել, մյուսներդ ուղղակի կրկնում եք «Ալիևը չի ուզում»:

Կրկնում եմ, դիցուք չի ուզում: Դու քո համար օրակարգ սարքի իրան համոզելը, իհարկե զենքդ ձեռիցդ չգցելով ու պատերազմի պատրաստելով: Էդ ա լուծումը, ուրիշ չկա, մարդկությունը չի հորինել:

Այսինքն կամ ընտրում ես գնալ փոխզիջման ու հնարավորինս խուսափել պատերազմից, կամ ընտրում ես պատերազմը: Ուրիշը չկա: Համարձակվեք ասել, որ պատերազմն եք ընտրում, ասեմ ձեր ցավն էլ տանեմ, հարգում եմ ձեր դիրքորոշումը:

----------

Արէա (15.02.2017), Հայկօ (15.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Ու քանի որ, ինչպես միշտ Լևոնը ու ՀԱԿ-ը խնդրը սխալ են ձևակերպել ի սզբանե, ոնց որ երկխոսության ժամանակ էր, բնականաբար ունենալու են աջակիցների խայտառակ սահմանափակ քանակ։ Դե կներեք, բայց որպես կանոն դեգենեռատ մտքերի հետևից քիչ մարդ ա գնում  Լավ մարդիկ են գնում, բարի մարդիկ են գնում, իմ կողմից սիրված ու հարգված մարդիկ են գնում, բայց սկզբնական մտքի դեգենեռատությունը դրանից չի նվազում։ 
> 
> Մնում ա, Չուկիտո ջան, վերջում մեղադրել բոլորին, որ ձեզ չաջակցեցին։ Պրմիտիվ մոդել ա։ Կարող ա մի երկու տարի աշխատի։ Բայց արդյունքում հանգեցնելու էտ քաղաքական ուժի վերջնական վերացման, որը ցավալի ա, քանի որ ՀԱԿ-ը ամեն դեպքում համեմատաբար առողջ քաղաքական ուժ ա, ու ափսոս ա։


Հետադարձ չեմ մեղադրի, խոստանում եմ: Իսկ հիմա կփորձեմ համոզել: Այսինքն կարձանագրեմ, որ պատճառը էն ա, որ քիչ մարդ աջակցեց, բայց մեղավոր կհամարեմ ինձ, որ չեմ կարողացել ձեզ համոզել: 

Ուղղակի ցավոք սրտի էս դեպքում ոչ թե ինչ-որ սերժիկի աթոռից քցելու, այլ երկրի ճակատագրի հարց ա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մանիպուլյացիան հենց էս ա, որտև շարունակելը անխուսափելի բերում ա պատերազմի: Իսկ փոխզիջումը մեծ երաշխիքներ ա տալիս չբացառելու: Ու դրա փաստարկների բեր անհոդաբաշխ հակափաստարկներ Լիոնն ա բերել, մյուսներդ ուղղակի կրկնում եք «Ալիևը չի ուզում»:
> 
> Կրկնում եմ, դիցուք չի ուզում: Դու քո համար օրակարգ սարքի իրան համոզելը, իհարկե զենքդ ձեռիցդ չգցելով ու պատերազմի պատրաստելով: Էդ ա լուծումը, ուրիշ չկա, մարդկությունը չի հորինել:
> 
> Այսինքն կամ ընտրում ես գնալ փոխզիջման ու հնարավորինս խուսափել պատերազմից, կամ ընտրում ես պատերազմը: Ուրիշը չկա: Համարձակվեք ասել, որ պատերազմն եք ընտրում, ասեմ ձեր ցավն էլ տանեմ, հարգում եմ ձեր դիրքորոշումը:


Հա բայց համոզելու համար պարտադի՞ր ա տարածք հանձնելը: Թե համոզող էինք, էս քսան տարվա ընթացքում էինք համոզել: Էն ա, համոզած էլ պահում ենք, որ էս պահին բացահայտ պատերազմ չկա: 

Արտ, իսկ էս վերջին նախադասությունդ ահավոր նման ա 2008-ի «ով մեզ հետ չի, դավաճան ա» արտահայտությանը: Ահավոր տհաճ ա, որովհետև իրականում մենք չենք ուզում պատերազմ, մեզ մի համոզի, թե ուզում ենք: Բայց չեմ բացառում, որ ՀԱԿ-ը հենց տենց էլ սկսելու են ներկայացնել բոլոր մարդկանց, ովքեր չեն կիսում էս տեսակետը, ոնց որ 2008-ին սաղս դավաճան էինք դառել:

----------

Lion (16.02.2017), Վիշապ (15.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Հա բայց համոզելու համար պարտադի՞ր ա տարածք հանձնելը: Թե համոզող էինք, էս քսան տարվա ընթացքում էինք համոզել: Էն ա, համոզած էլ պահում ենք, որ էս պահին բացահայտ պատերազմ չկա: 
> 
> Արտ, իսկ էս վերջին նախադասությունդ ահավոր նման ա 2008-ի «ով մեզ հետ չի, դավաճան ա» արտահայտությանը: Ահավոր տհաճ ա, որովհետև իրականում մենք չենք ուզում պատերազմ, մեզ մի համոզի, թե ուզում ենք: Բայց չեմ բացառում, որ ՀԱԿ-ը հենց տենց էլ սկսելու են ներկայացնել բոլոր մարդկանց, ովքեր չեն կիսում էս տեսակետը, ոնց որ 2008-ին սաղս դավաճան էինք դառել:


2008-ին չի եղել «ով մեզ հետ չի, դավաճան ա» արտահայտություն, հիմա էլ չկա: Ես ընդամենը փորձում եմ հնարավորինս հստակեցնել իրավիճակը ու հասնել նրան, որ ձեր դիրքորոշումը կազմելուց հստակ գիտակցեք դրա հետևանքը: Որպես միակ ելք պատերազմ տեսնելը ես լրիվ նորմալ եմ համարում, ոչ անմարդկային, ոչ բան: Այսինքն եթե օրինկան դու հանգում ես նրան, որ փոխզիջումով մեկ ա պատերազմ ա ստացվելու, ավելի լավ ա առանց փոխզիջման էդ տարբերակը, ես կհարգեմ էդ դիրքորոշումդ: Բայց ես ուզում եմ, որ դու հստակ հասկանաս, որ էս քաղաքականությունը հստակ բերելու ա պատերազմի ու գիտակցված ընտրություն կատարես: Հետո կփորձեմ ավելի լավ հիմնավորել, թե ինչի ա սա բերելու պատերազմի:

Իսկ տարածք հանձնելը, եթե փոխզիջման ես գնում, պարտադիր ա: Եթե չէ, իրա հետ առանց պատերազմի հարցը փակելու տարբերակ առաջարկի: Կարո՞ղ ես: Եթե կարողանաս, սիրով կընդունեմ ու կասեմ, որ հա, Բյուր, սխալվել էի, տարածքով փոխզիջումը պատերազմի միակ այլընտրանքը չի: Բայց 94-ից 22 տարի ա անցել որևէ մեկը էդպես էլ որևէ այլընտրանք չի առաջարկել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 2008-ին չի եղել «ով մեզ հետ չի, դավաճան ա» արտահայտություն, հիմա էլ չկա: Ես ընդամենը փորձում եմ հնարավորինս հստակեցնել իրավիճակը ու հասնել նրան, որ ձեր դիրքորոշումը կազմելուց հստակ գիտակցեք դրա հետևանքը: Որպես միակ ելք պատերազմ տեսնելը ես լրիվ նորմալ եմ համարում, ոչ անմարդկային, ոչ բան: Այսինքն եթե օրինկան դու հանգում ես նրան, որ փոխզիջումով մեկ ա պատերազմ ա ստացվելու, ավելի լավ ա առանց փոխզիջման էդ տարբերակը, ես կհարգեմ էդ դիրքորոշումդ: Բայց ես ուզում եմ, որ դու հստակ հասկանաս, որ էս քաղաքականությունը հստակ բերելու ա պատերազմի ու գիտակցված ընտրություն կատարես: Հետո կփորձեմ ավելի լավ հիմնավորել, թե ինչի ա սա բերելու պատերազմի:
> 
> Իսկ տարածք հանձնելը, եթե փոխզիջման ես գնում, պարտադիր ա: Եթե չէ, իրա հետ առանց պատերազմի հարցը փակելու տարբերակ առաջարկի: Կարո՞ղ ես: Եթե կարողանաս, սիրով կընդունեմ ու կասեմ, որ հա, Բյուր, սխալվել էի, տարածքով փոխզիջումը պատերազմի միակ այլընտրանքը չի: Բայց 94-ից 22 տարի ա անցել որևէ մեկը էդպես էլ որևէ այլընտրանք չի առաջարկել:


Արտ, որպեսզի ամեն ինչ հստակեցնենք.
1. Ես խաղաղություն եմ ուզում
2. Բայց իմ ուզելը քիչ ա, որտև ոնց որ Տրիբունն ասեց, պատերազմը մեզ պարտադրված ա: 
2ա. Փոխզիջում ու ավելի մեծ կորուստներ
2բ. Սենց շարունակել ու կամաց-կամաց վերանալ
2գ. Փորձել ստեղծել էն քաղաքական ուժը, որը էս սաղ լափողներին բանտ կնստացնի ու կստեղծի էնպիսի բանակ, որից վախենալով Ադրբեջանն ինքը կսկսի խաղաղության կոչեր անել

Տվյալ իրավիճակում փոխզիջումը ես տեսնում եմ որպես վատթարագույն տարբերակ: Իմ ու քո տարաձայնությունը նրանում ա, որ դու վստահ ես, որ փոխզիջումը խաղաղություն ա բերելու, իսկ ես վստահ եմ, որ վտանգավոր ու ահավոր արյունալի պատերազմի ա բերելու: Եթե ես էլ քո խոսքերով խոսեմ, պիտի ասեմ՝ դու ես պատերազմ ուզում: Բայց արի էսքանով սահմանափակվենք, լա՞վ: Մեկ ա, ոչ դու ես ինձ համոզելու, ոչ էլ ես քեզ, որովհետև դու վստահում ես խաղաղապահ ուժերին, Ադրբեջանին ու մյուսներին, ես՝ չէ:

----------

Glück (01.04.2017), Lion (16.02.2017), Quyr Qery (16.02.2017), Rammstein (15.03.2017), Վիշապ (15.02.2017), Տրիբուն (15.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, որպեսզի ամեն ինչ հստակեցնենք.
> 1. Ես խաղաղություն եմ ուզում
> 2. Բայց իմ ուզելը քիչ ա, որտև ոնց որ Տրիբունն ասեց, պատերազմը մեզ պարտադրված ա: 
> 2ա. Փոխզիջում ու ավելի մեծ կորուստներ
> 2բ. Սենց շարունակել ու կամաց-կամաց վերանալ
> 2գ. Փորձել ստեղծել էն քաղաքական ուժը, որը էս սաղ լափողներին բանտ կնստացնի ու կստեղծի էնպիսի բանակ, որից վախենալով Ադրբեջանն ինքը կսկսի խաղաղության կոչեր անել
> 
> Տվյալ իրավիճակում փոխզիջումը ես տեսնում եմ որպես վատթարագույն տարբերակ: Իմ ու քո տարաձայնությունը նրանում ա, որ դու վստահ ես, որ փոխզիջումը խաղաղություն ա բերելու, իսկ ես վստահ եմ, որ վտանգավոր ու ահավոր արյունալի պատերազմի ա բերելու: Եթե ես էլ քո խոսքերով խոսեմ, պիտի ասեմ՝ դու ես պատերազմ ուզում: Բայց արի էսքանով սահմանափակվենք, լա՞վ: Մեկ ա, ոչ դու ես ինձ համոզելու, ոչ էլ ես քեզ, որովհետև դու վստահում ես խաղաղապահ ուժերին, Ադրբեջանին ու մյուսներին, ես՝ չէ:


Շատ լավ, էսօր ավելի ուշ կգրեմ 2բ ու 2գ կետերի մասին, հարցեր տալով ու թողնելով, որ ինքդ գաս եզրակացության, թե դրանք ինչին են բերելու:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շատ լավ, էսօր ավելի ուշ կգրեմ 2բ ու 2գ կետերի մասին, հարցեր տալով ու թողնելով, որ ինքդ գաս եզրակացության, թե դրանք ինչին են բերելու:


Արտ, չարժի էլի: Երբ արանքում միջազգային հանրությունն ա խառը ու Ադրբեջան, որոնց ես ինչքան ուժ ունեմ, չեմ վստահում, Աստված էլ վերևից իջնի իրա փաստարկներով, թե 2բ.-ն ու գ.-ն վատ տարբերակներ են, մեկ ա, չեմ հավատալու:

----------

Տրիբուն (15.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, չարժի էլի: Երբ արանքում միջազգային հանրությունն ա խառը ու Ադրբեջան, որոնց ես ինչքան ուժ ունեմ, չեմ վստահում, Աստված էլ վերևից իջնի իրա փաստարկներով, թե 2բ.-ն ու գ.-ն վատ տարբերակներ են, մեկ ա, չեմ հավատալու:


Չես ուզի, չես կարդա: Թեմայի համատեքստում կարևոր եմ համարում էդ հարցերին անդրադառնալը, էնպես ստացվեց, որ քո հետ խոսակցությունում հասունացավ գրելիքս, բայց մեկ է ընդհանուր ասելիք է:

----------


## Mephistopheles

մի բան պետք ա ճիշտ հասկանանք... հայաստանի հզորացումը, տնտեսական ու ֆինանսական զարգացումը առանց բաց սահմանների հնարավոր չի... ձեր երազանքի հզոր բանակն առանց տնտեսության անհնար ա... եթե սպիտակ ձիով ասպետը գա ու դառնա հայաստանի նախագահ, ապա իրա առաջին քայլը լինելու ա ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծումը փոխզիջումների միջոցով... եթե խելոք մարդ եք ուզում, էս ա լինելու...

ձեր կարծիքով եթե հայաստանը ունեցավ ժողովրդավար իշխանություն, մեր բոլոր հարցերը, ներառյալ և ամենակարևորը ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծվելու ա... այսինքն ադրբեջանի հետ էլ բանակցելու կարիք չի լինելու... մոլորություն ա ու վտանգավոր մոլորություն ա... մի հատ քարտեզին պետք ա նայել... իրականության զգացողությունը պետք չի կորցնել...

հայաստանում իշխանափոխությունն ու ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծումը պարտադիր չկ որ հաջորդական լինեն... ոչ ոք չի սպասելու ոչ դուք իշխանություն փոխեք, ադրբեջանում էլ փոխվի որ նոր հարցը լուծվի... ղրաբաղի հարցն իրա թայմքլոքն ունի... 

նենց որ պետք չի պատրանքների մեջ ընկնել... բացառված չի որ էս իշխանությամբ գնանք ալիևի հետ հանգուցալուծման... էս ա իրականությունը... չունեցած բանի վրա հույս դնելը անմտյթյուն ա...

հայաստանում իշխանափոխություն էլ լինի, մեկ ա էն կողմում ալիևն ա...

----------

Chuk (15.02.2017), Արէա (15.02.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Շատ լավ, էսօր *ավելի ուշ կգրեմ* 2բ ու 2գ կետերի մասին, հարցեր տալով ու թողնելով, որ ինքդ գաս եզրակացության, թե դրանք ինչին են բերելու:


Մի թեմայից դուրս բան ասեմ․․․ ամեն անգամ էս «հետո կգամ կգրեմ, դուք էլ կտեսնենք ինչի սա/դա/նա-ն կբերեն» կարդալուց ադի-բուդիս կոկորդիս ա կանգնում։ Հո մանկապարտեզում հեքիաթի ժամ չի, որ երեխան հարց ա տալիս «բա երեխաները որտեղից են ծնվում», դայակն էլ պատասխանի՝ հետո, որ մեծանաս, կասեն՝ կհասկանաս։ Այ եղբայր, հետո գրելու բան ունես, հետո արի գրի, էս ի՞նչ բանավեճ վարելու խասյաթ ա։ Ակումբցիներին ադի-բուդիով խեղդամահության հասցնելու մեղքը վզներիդ մի վերցրեք, ի սեր աստծո․․․

----------

Lion (16.02.2017), Վիշապ (15.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Մի թեմայից դուրս բան ասեմ․․․ ամեն անգամ էս «հետո կգամ կգրեմ, դուք էլ կտեսնենք ինչի սա/դա/նա-ն կբերեն» կարդալուց ադի-բուդիս կոկորդիս ա կանգնում։ Հո մանկապարտեզում հեքիաթի ժամ չի, որ երեխան հարց ա տալիս «բա երեխաները որտեղից են ծնվում», դայակն էլ պատասխանի՝ հետո, որ մեծանաս, կասեն՝ կհասկանաս։ Այ եղբայր, հետո գրելու բան ունես, հետո արի գրի, էս ի՞նչ բանավեճ վարելու խասյաթ ա։ Ակումբցիներին ադի-բուդիով խեղդամահության հասցնելու մեղքը վզներիդ մի վերցրեք, ի սեր աստծո․․․


Շնորհակալություն դիտողության համար: Ընդունում եմ:

----------

Ծլնգ (16.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Ծլնգ ջան, բայց նաև ասեմ, որ դիտողություններից ավելի հետաքրքիր կլինի հարցի մասին քո դիրքորոշմանը ծանոթանալ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> մի բան պետք ա ճիշտ հասկանանք... հայաստանի հզորացումը, տնտեսական ու ֆինանսական զարգացումը առանց բաց սահմանների հնարավոր չի... .


Չհիմնավորված ու բացարձակ անիմաստ, դեմագոգիկ, ստի հետ սահմանակցող դրույթ։ Մնացածը դաժե չեմ էլ կարդա։

----------

Lion (16.02.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (15.02.2017), Գաղթական (15.02.2017), Շինարար (15.02.2017), Վիշապ (15.02.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չհիմնավորված ու բացարձակ անիմաստ, դեմագոգիկ, ստի հետ սահմանակցող դրույթ։ Մնացածը դաժե չեմ էլ կարդա։


դե հիմնավորի... էսքամ տնտեսագետ կա, մեկը թող հելնի ու ինձ կոնկրետ ցույց տա թե ոնց... եթե հնարավոր ա 
, խի՞ չենք անում...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> դե հիմնավորի... էսքամ տնտեսագետ կա, մեկը թող հելնի ու ինձ կոնկրետ ցույց տա թե ոնց... եթե հնարավոր ա 
> , խի՞ չենք անում...


․․․չէ ․․․հազար անգամ ․․․․․ չեմ ուզում ․․․․․ ասվել ա, քննարկվել ա․․․․․․ չեմ կարում, նեռվերս չի հերքում նույն բանը  ․․․․․․մեկա էլի նույն բանը կրկնելու ես ․․․․ կամ էլ ․․ չես կարում հիմնավորես, հո կոշիկի զավոդ հիմա չե՞մ դնելու ․․․․ որ կենկրետ ցույց տամ։ 

․․․․Դե հիմա ասա, խի ես սահմանները խաղաղություն ուզում ․․․․  որ թշնամու փոխզիջման ․․․․ what a fucking torment ...

----------

Lion (16.02.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

Երևի չեք պատկերացնի, թե ինչքան նայիվ ա հնչում էս «Ալիևին համոզելը»։ Ու առհասարակ ստրկամտության հոտ ա գալիս։ Իսկ կարող ա՞ համոզենք, պրոստը կռիվ չլինի, առանց հողերը հավայի հանձնելու :Ճ Չէ՞ որ համոզելու ձևից ա կախված (ոնց որ տենց հասկացա)։ Իսկ կարող ե՞նք ասենք Թրամփին համոզել, մեզ ատոմայի ռումբ տա։ Կամ եթե չի կարա, թող մի քանի միլիարդ փող ուղարկի :Ճ

----------

Lion (16.02.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ինչքան հասկանում եմ, որոշ մարդիկ միամտորեն կարծում են, թե Լևոնը «մի բան գիտի» տարբերակով իսկապես ազգային հարց ա ուզում լուծել։ Ես վաղուց համոզվել եմ, որ ինքը ընդհամենը «պրոֆեսորություն» ա անում, ինքըզինքը ցուցադրելու ու իր շիզոֆրենիկ փառասիրությունը բավարարելու համար ու ընտրել ա մի թեմա, որը լուծում չունի, իրենից կախված չի, ինքը երբեք սխալ դուրս չի գա, ու ոնց էլ չլինի ծափահարողներ կգտնվեն։ Չեք ջոկե՞լ, որ Լևոնի օրգազմի աղբյուրները հենց իր ճառերն են, ինքը ճառ ասելուց հետո որևէ follow up չի էլ անում էդ ուղղությամբ որևէ բան զարգացնելու։

----------

Lion (16.02.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (15.02.2017), Տրիբուն (15.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինչքան հասկանում եմ, որոշ մարդիկ միամտորեն կարծում են, թե Լևոնը «մի բան գիտի» տարբերակով իսկապես ազգային հարց ա ուզում լուծել։ Ես վաղուց համոզվել եմ, որ ինքը ընդհամենը «պրոֆեսորություն» ա անում, ինքըզինքը ցուցադրելու ու իր շիզոֆրենիկ փառասիրությունը բավարարելու համար ու ընտրել ա մի թեմա, որը լուծում չունի, իրենից կախված չի, ինքը երբեք սխալ դուրս չի գա, ու ոնց էլ չլինի ծափահարողներ կգտնվեն։ Չեք ջոկե՞լ, որ Լևոնի օրգազմի աղբյուրները հենց իր ճառերն են, ինքը ճառ ասելուց հետո որևէ follow up չի էլ անում էդ ուղղությամբ որևէ բան զարգացնելու։

----------


## Chuk

Երևի չեք զգացել, չէ՞, որ էս ամբողջ ու նախորդող ընթացքում հիմնավորում փորձել ա բերել Լիոնը, իսկ դուք մնացել եք «թուրքը թուրք ա մնում» տաֆտալոգիկ հռետորաբանության մեջ ու որևէ հակափաստարկ չեք կարողացել բերել, փոխանակը պիտակումներ ու վիրավորումներ՝ լիքը։ Ցավոք մեր քաղաքական դաշտն էլ ա, ՀԱԿից բացի, էդ ցածր մակարդակի վրա։ Բայց ես ձեզ հավատում եմ, դուք կարող եք անցնել բովանդակային քննարկման։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Տրիբուն

> .... Ցավոք մեր քաղաքական դաշտն էլ ա, ՀԱԿից բացի, էդ ցածր մակարդակի վրա։ Բայց ես ձեզ հավատում եմ, դուք կարող եք անցնել բովանդակային քննարկման։


Նախընտրական քարոզդ էս պահին տվել ա զրո արդյունք  :Tongue:  Ինձ թվում ա ժամանակից շուտ ես սկսել։ ՀԱԿ-ը դեռ ցուցակն էլ չի հրապարակել։ Մնացած, լեզուս չորանար, դաշինքներն էլ, դեռ չեն հասցրել բավականաչափ տուֆտել, որ մի անգամ ևս հասկանանք թե ինչ քաքի մեջ ենք մենք։ Մի քսան օր, մի ամիս համբերի, մենք մեր կոտրած ձեռով էլի ՀԱԿ-ին ձայն կտանք։

----------


## Chuk

Գիտեմ, որ եթե տենց ես մտածում, չեմ համոզի, բայց սա նախընտրական քարոզ չի։ Ուղղակի պատեհ առիթ ա թեման բարձրաձայնելու, մոտեցումներս համոզել փորձելու։ 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գիտեմ, որ եթե տենց ես մտածում, չեմ համոզի, բայց սա նախընտրական քարոզ չի։ Ուղղակի պատեհ առիթ ա թեման բարձրաձայնելու, մոտեցումներս համոզել փորձելու։ 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Սրբազա՞ն ․․․․  :LOL: 

Դու էն ասա, ցուցակներում լինելու՞ ես։

----------


## Chuk

> Սրբազա՞ն ․․․․ 
> 
> Դու էն ասա, ցուցակներում լինելու՞ ես։


Նեա։ Ինձ էդ չի հետաքրքրում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նեա։ Ինձ էդ չի հետաքրքրում։


ՀԱԿ-ի օգտնի քվեարկելու իմ մոտիվները զրյոից մինուս են իջնում։ Էս ի՜նչ մտնել եք մտնում, այ ախպեր ․․․

----------


## Chuk

> ՀԱԿ-ի օգտնի քվեարկելու իմ մոտիվները զրյոից մինուս են իջնում։ Էս ի՜նչ մտնել եք մտնում, այ ախպեր ․․․


Դե հո զրոյի համար չէի առաջադրվելու  :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե հո զրոյի համար չէի առաջադրվելու


Ապեր, իսկականից մենակ դուք եք մնացել առանց հրապարակած ցուցակի, վայթեմ մեկ էլ ՕԵԿ-ի փոխանորդը։ Կարո՞ղ ա փոշմանել եք  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, իսկականից մենակ դուք եք մնացել առանց հրապարակած ցուցակի, վայթեմ մեկ էլ ՕԵԿ-ի փոխանորդը։ Կարո՞ղ ա փոշմանել եք


Ինչի՞ ես վռազում ։)
Կարամ ՓՄով գրեմ, ինչի ա ուշանում, եթե իսկապես հետաքրքիր ա ))

----------


## Գաղթական

> Գաղթական ջան, սեղանին կա խնդրի լուծման պլան, դուք դեմ եք դրան, ասում ենք ձեր տարբերակը ո՞րն ա. ասում եք հզոր երկիր կառուցելը։ Կուզե՞ս ես էլ ավելացնեմ ատոմային զենքի ստեղծումն ու Հյուսիսային Կորեայի հետ ռազմական դաշինքի կնքումը, էդ դեպքում Ադրբեջանը հաստատ չի համարձակվի չարություն անի։ Բայց թե իմ նշածը ճիշտ նույնքան վերացական լուծում ա, որքան ձեր հզոր հայրեինքի կերտումը։
> 
> Մենք չենք կարողանում մեր բաշիբոզուկների հախից գանք։ Տենց ա ստացվել։ Մոտ ապագայում չենք էլ կարողանալու։ Դու ինձ լուծում առաջարկի որի իրագործմանը կարանք հենց վաղը լծվենք, էս իշխանությունների պարագայում։ 
> 
> Տենց լուծում կա՝ մեղմացնել դիրքորոշումը, քարոզել ժողովուրդների բարեկամություն, բարիդրացիություն, ժողովրդին նախապատրաստել համատեղ ապրելու մտքին, նույնը համաձայնացնել ադրբեջանի իշխանությունների հետ՝ իրենց կողմից նույնպես վերացվի թշնամանքի հրահրումը, ԼՂԻՄ-ի հարակից շրջաների վերադարձում ադրբեջանին, թող փախստականները երկու կողմից էլ վերադառնան իրենց նախկին բնակության վայրեր, թող մի քառասուն տարով միջանկյալ կարգավիճակ տրվի Ղարաբաղին, մինչև ժողովուրդները բարեկամանան, իրենք որոշեն որտեղ են ուզում ապրել։ Նորմալ մարդավարի ապրենք։
> 
> Սենց մենք ո՞ւր ենք գնում։ Իմ կարծիքով ցավալի պարտության։ Դուք ուրիշ տեսլական ունե՞ք, բացի վերացական հզոր հայրենիքի կառուցումը։



Արէա ջան, ասածներիդ մեջ հակասություններ կան...
մասնավորապես` երբ դու ասում ես <Մենք չենք կարողանում մեր բաշիբոզուկների հախից գանք>, ուրեմն ես ենթադրում եմ, որ դու խոսում ես ժողովրդի անունից..
հետո հարցի լուծման տարբերակ ես հարցնում, որին <դուք> կարաք հենց վաղը լծվել..

այսինքն` տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, թե քեզ սովորական ժողովրդի (ղեկավարությունից անկախ) պոտենցյալ քայլերն էին հետաքրքրում

բայց մյուս պարբերությունը սկսում ես <Տենց լուծում կա>-ով ու շարադրում քո լուծման տեսլականը, որը, կարծես թե, ոչ թե շարքային քաղաքացիների իրավասության սահմաններում է, այլ` իշխանությունների..

այնուամենայնիվ` փորձեմ պարզաբանել գրառումս, որը պատճառ էր հանդիսացել քո հարցի..

անձամբ ես, ինչպես և, կարծում եմ, համարյա բոլորը Արցախի խնդրի լուծում եմ ցանկանում` մեզ համար հաղթական ելքով..
իսկ այն, ինչ ասում են ԼՏՊ-ն ու իր համախոհները, ես բնավ հաղթական ելք չեմ համարում..
զերծ կմնամ ԼՏՊ-ին կամ իր համախոհներին <դավաճան>, <հիմար> կամ այլ պիտակումներից, քանի որ ենթադրում եմ, որ նրանք անկեղծ հավատում են իրենց առաջարկած լուծման (որը <փոխզիջում> են կոչում) միակ ճիշտ լինելուն..

իսկ ես այդ մտքի հետ, ու, մասնավորապես, <փոխզիջում> տերմինի հետ կտրուկ համաձայն չեմ..

նախ` ինձ համար անհասկանալի է, թե ինչն են իրենց կողմից զիջելու ազերիները, քանի որ <փոխզիջում> ենթադրում է երկկողմանի զիջում..

ԼՏՊ-ն ասումա, որ մեր զիջած 5+2 շրջանների դիմաց մենք կստանանք
1. խաղաղություն
2. Արցախի միջանկյալ վիճակ
3. տնտեսական աճ

1. կներեք, բայց ԼՏՊ-ի վստահ լինելը ինձ համար բավական հիմք չի համոզված լինելու, որ 10-15 կամ 20 տարի հետո, երբ մենք արդեն մի լավ ընդարմացած կլինենք ու Արցախի ու Հայաստանի դատարկ(վող) գյուղերը նորից լցված կլինեն ազերիներով, ազրբեջանում հանկարծ չեն որոշի, որ իրենց համաձայնությունը <Արցախի միջանկյալ վիճակ>-ից սխալ էր ու նորից լայնամասշտաբ պատերազմ սկսեն հայության դեմ: ոչ էլ, ինձ համար, խաղաղապահ զորքի առկայությունն է նման համոզման երաշխիք:
գուցե կան այնպիսիք, որոնք իրոք հավատում են, թե խաղաղապահ զինվորը` լինի ռուս, ֆրանսիացի, վրացի, թուրք թե ով ուզումա լինի, հայ զինվորից ավելի լավ է պահպանելու հայոց աշխարհի խաղաղությունը, բայց ես էդպես հավատացողների թվին ինձ չեմ դասում

2. ինչ ասել է <միջանկյալ վիճակ>?? էն որ ասումա` նի ռիբո, նի մյասո..
եղբայր Արցախն էսօր փաստացի անկախա..
ուզում ես դե-յուրե կոչի, ուզում ես` դե-ֆակտո
Արցախին բնորոշ են անկախ պետականության բոլոր ինստիտուտները ու բոլոր հարցերը լուծվում են հայերի կողմից
հիմա դուք ասում եք` բերեք Արցախից վերցնենք իր անկախությունը, հետո ազերին համոզենք միջանկյալ վիճակ տան, ու սրա անունը դնում եք <փոխզիջում>???

3. էս հարցն էլ ես չեմ կապում Արցախի հետ, ու սրա արծարծումը համարում եմ ԼՏՊ-ի հերթական մանիպուլյացիան, որպիսիքով լիքն էին իր հայտարարությունները..
բերեք միասին մտածենք, թե ինչ կտա մեզ էդքան ծեծված ու երկրի բոլոր խնդիրները դրա հետ կապվող սահմանների բացումը..
ունենք 2 փակ սահման` թուրքի հետ ու ազերու..
Հայաստանում դժվար թե գտնվի մեկը, ով չիմանա, որ հայերը լավ էլ հանգիստ ու առանց լուրջ խոչնդոտի գնում գալիս էլ են թուրքիա, առևտուր էլ են անում..
խնդրում եմ ասածս սխալ չմեկնաբանել, ես երկու ձեռքով կողմ եմ, որ էս սահմանը բացեն ու համոզված եմ, որ սա կխթանի թե ապրանքաշրջանառության աճին, թե վրացիքին վճարվելիք հավելյալ հարկերից կազատվենք ու ընդհանրապես սաղ լավ կլնի.. բայս էս ուղղությամբ թուրքերի հետ բանակցելա պետք, Արցախի հարցը շրջանցող ու Եղեռնի եղելությունը կասկածի տակ չառնող դիվանագիտական մանևրներ են պետք, որոնք մենք չենք անում ու ընդհանրապես հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների համար առանձին քնած թեմա կա Ակումբում
ինչ վերաբերում է ազրբեջանի հետ սահմանին..
ԼՏՊ-ն, էս մասով, որպես փաստարկ բերեց Ռուսաստանի հետ երկաթգծային կապը` չերեզ ազրբեջան..
դեմ չեմ` շատ դիպուկ փաստարկա..
բայց մենք կարող ենք վստահ լինել, որ ազրբեջանը թույլ կտա մեզ իր երկաթգծերից օգտվել կամ առնվազն աստղաբաշխական հարկեր չի սահմանի դրա դիմաց??
կարողա ՄԱԿ-ը մի հատ էլ բանաձև սրա համար հանի ու ազրբեջանին մեղադրի անտիհումանիզմի մեջ ա լյա խաղաղ բնակիչների ականջներ կտրել ու դիակը սրբապղծել չի կարելի?
կամ կարող ենք վստահ լինել, որ հատուկ մեր գնացքներից մի քանիսը չեն պայթեցնի բնակավայրերից դուրս ճանապարհներին էնքան, մինչև ինքներս հրաժարվենք էդ ճամփեքից օգտվելու մտքից..
խնդրում եմ չմոռանալ, որ մենք ոչ թե սովորական ագրեսոր ալիևի հետ գործենք, այլ մի ժողովրդի, որը ոգևորված բառաչյունով էր դիմավորում թե սաֆարովին ու թե Քյարամի գլուխը կտրած ստահակին...

----------

Lion (16.02.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (15.02.2017), Վիշապ (16.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինչի՞ ես վռազում ։)
> Կարամ ՓՄով գրեմ, ինչի ա ուշանում, եթե իսկապես հետաքրքիր ա ))


Չէա, հետաքրքիր չի ․․․․․ մեկա ուզեն չուզեն մնչև վաղը 18:00-ն պիտի ներկայացնեն։ Իմ մոտ կլինի 16:00-ն։ Կհամբերեմ։ Եթե չներկայացնեն, արդեն կարևոր չի լինի, թե ինչի, ոնց, ում պատճառով։ 

Մազալու կլինի ՕԵԿ-ի հետ դաշինքի գնաք։  :LOL:  Մեկա էս ընտրություններին ով ում հետ հասնի գզվռտվում ա։

----------


## Chuk

Կներկայացնեն )))

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Chuk

ՕԵԿ... ֆաք... մեզ մի սիրի, բայց մի էլ քրֆի։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Chuk

Ծը՛-լը՞նգ

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Chuk

> Կներկայացնեն )))
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Ցերեկը 13։00ին։ Էս սենց, թեթև օֆտոպ։

----------


## Արէա

> Արէա ջան, ասածներիդ մեջ հակասություններ կան...


Մի խոսքով դու էլ ես Տրիբունի պես կարծում, որ էս հարցը տեսանելի ապագայում լուծում չունի, ու մենք մի 15-20 տարի էլ տարեկան մի 100 զոհ պիտի տանք։ Տե՞նց։

----------


## Յոհաննես

Քաղաքականությունից քիչ բան եմ հասկանում,բայց որպես հասարակ մահկանացու մի երկու բան էլ ես ասեմ:
Ստեղ կա Ռուսաստանի գործոնը,որը մեծ ազդցություն ունի տարածաշրջանում ու երկու պետություններին էլ զենք է վաճառում,ստեղ չեմ հասկանում ինքը ինչի՞ պետք է ուզի,որ հարցը խաղաղ ճանապարհով լուծվի:Այ հենց էս վիճակը իրան ձեռք է տալիս:
Էն փողզիջումների ու երկիրը զարգացնելու մասին խոսվեց ու երևի արդեն պարզ է,որ մեկը մյուսից օդ խոսքեր են:Հարցի լուծումը պատերազմն է,ես էլ չեմ ուզում ու ոչ մեկ էլ չի ուզում,բայց դե ներկա պահին ուրիշ ոչ մի ալտերնատիվ չեմ տեսնում:
Հ.Գ Հա էլի,քաքի մեջ ենք

----------


## Chuk

Յոհաննես ջան, եթե քո տրամաբանությամբ գանք, ապա Ռուսաստանը ամենատարբեր պատճառներ կարող ա ունենա փոխզիջման հասնելու։ Պարզագույն օրինակն էն ա, որ ցույց տա, որ երբ ուզում ա, կողմերը համաձայնության են գալիս ու ինքն ա իրավիճակի տերը։ Սա՝ քո տրամաբանության դեպքում։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Գաղթական

> Մի խոսքով դու էլ ես Տրիբունի պես կարծում, որ էս հարցը տեսանելի ապագայում լուծում չունի, ու մենք մի 15-20 տարի էլ տարեկան մի 100 զոհ պիտի տանք։ Տե՞նց։


ես կարծում եմ, որ տարեկան 1 կյանքն էլա մեզ համար շատ` զոհ տալու համար
բայց ապրիլյան պատերազմը մենք չէինք հրահրել
խոսքս նրա մասին էր, որ ԼՏՊ-ի առաջարկած լուծումը, մեր ազգային շահերի տեսանկյունից, դրական լուծում չի

----------

Lion (16.02.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (15.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Գաղթական ջան, իսկ փորձը ցույց չի՞ տվել, որ էդ լուծման մերժումը դրական լուծում չի։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Գաղթական

...

----------


## Chuk

Ոնց որ թե տարբեր բաներից ենք խոսում 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ika

Պատերազմ թե խաղախություն..... միանշանակ պատերազմ, քանի դեռ կան ադրբեջան հասկացությունը , մենք խնդիներ ենք ունենալու, իսկ պատերազմին պատրաստվելու համար անհրաժեշտ է հզոր պետությունմ հզոր տնտեսությամբ, իսկ դրա համար գիտակից  ժողովուրդ, ցավոք դա նեզ նոտ բացակայում է, սակայն չմոռանանք , որ մենք բազում դարարե ապրել ենք օտարի լծի տակ, ու ստրկամտությունը ազգիս մեջից դուրս գալու համար , ու սեփական անկախությունը գիտակցելու համար ժամանակ է պետք, միայն թե մինչև եդ պահը անկախությունը նորից  չկորցնենք...
Ազգ - բանակ, լրիվ հնարավոր է , սակայն դրա համար լուրջ համակարգային փոփոխություններ են պետք , որի համար պետք է քաղաքական կամք ու մասնագետներ , նեբք ներկայումս դրանցից ոչ մեկը համարյա չունենք, ու դա էլի առաջինի պակասի պատճառով է ....

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի խոսքով դու էլ ես Տրիբունի պես կարծում, որ էս հարցը տեսանելի ապագայում լուծում չունի, ու մենք մի 15-20 տարի էլ տարեկան մի 100 զոհ պիտի տանք։ Տե՞նց։


Ապեր, խնդրում եմ, սենց հավայի զգացմունքային բաներ մի գրի հա։ Էն տպավորությունն ա, յանի մենք ուզում ենք տարին 100 զոհ տանք։ Լավ կլինի՞, ես էլ քո համար գրեմ, Արէան ուզում ա գլխանց մի կես միլիոն զոհ տանք, բայց էս հարցից պրծնենք։

----------

Lion (16.02.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (15.02.2017), Վիշապ (16.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Ika ջան, ես տասնյակ կետեր կարող եմ գրել, որով կարող ենք փորձել հասնել ազգ-բանակին։

Բայց իրո՞ք մեր ուզածն էդ ա։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Գաղթական

> Գաղթական ջան, իսկ փորձը ցույց չի՞ տվել, որ էդ լուծման մերժումը դրական լուծում չի։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


էդ լուծման մերժման արդյունքում մինչև հումա պահպանվելա ստատուս-քվոն,
ինչն ինքնին դրականա գոնե էն իմաստով, որ խուսափել ենք 5+2 շրջան հանձնելով Արցախը ազերիների աքցանի մեջ թողնելուց

այլ հարցա, ինչպես արդեն թեմայում խոսվեց, թե ինչպես ենք մենք օգտագործել էդ տարիները..
ու բոլորն էլ ոնց-որ համաձայնվեցին, որ էս տարիներն աշխատել են մեր դեմ` արտագաղթի ու պետության թուլացման տեսանկյունից..

բայց ինչքանա հիմնավոր էդ արտագաղթն ու թուլացումը կապել Արցախի հետ - այ սա է հարցը..

ինչա` եթե 7 շրջան հանձնած լինեյինք, էսօրվա քրեաօլիգարխիկ համակարգը չէր լինելու

----------

Lion (16.02.2017), Quyr Qery (18.02.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (15.02.2017), Վիշապ (16.02.2017), Տրիբուն (15.02.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ոնց որ թե տարբեր բաներից ենք խոսում 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


հա, գրածդ սկզբից սխալ հասկացա, պատասխանեցի ու միանգամից ջնջեցի..
եթե հնարավորա, ջնջի խնդրեմ

----------


## Chuk

Գաղթական ջան, արի պատկերն ամբողջացնենք թվարկելով հարյուրավոր զոհերն ու հողերի կորուստը։ Հետաքրքրության համար կարող ենք նաև ֆիքսել, թե 91-94 թվերին ինչքան զոհ ենք ունեցել, ու հետո, որ ավելի ռեալ պատկերացնենք, թե ինչի պատասխանատվության տակ ենք մտնում Հայաստանում ապրելով, կամ ուրիշ երկիր գնացած լինելով։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Chuk

Արտագաղթի հետ կապված։ Դրա լիքը պատճառներ կան, բայղ թեմայում արդեն կոնկրետ օրինակեր բերվեց, թե ինչի ա էս վիճակը դրան նպաստում։ Կարանք մեզ հիմարի տեղ դնենք ու ասենք, որ կապ չունի։ Արտագաղթը դրանից չի պակասի։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------

Աթեիստ (15.02.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Գաղթական ջան, արի պատկերն ամբողջացնենք թվարկելով հարյուրավոր զոհերն ու հողերի կորուստը։ Հետաքրքրության համար կարող ենք նաև ֆիքսել, թե 91-94 թվերին ինչքան զոհ ենք ունեցել, ու հետո, որ ավելի ռեալ պատկերացնենք, թե ինչի պատասխանատվության տակ ենք մտնում Հայաստանում ապրելով, կամ ուրիշ երկիր գնացած լինելով։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Չուկ ջան, եթե զուտ մարդկային ռեսուրսի վրա կենտրոնանք,
ապա զոհերի քանակը ֆիքսելուն, պիտի ավելացնենք նաև առնվազն 1.5մլն արտագաղթածներին, որոնք, էսպես շարունակվելու դեպքում, դժվար էլ երբևէ հետ գան Հայաստան` մշտական բնակության,
ֆիքսենք նաև հարյուր հազարավոր Սիրիա- ի որաքահայերին, որոնք մեծ սիրով կտեղափոխվեյին Հայաստան մշտական բնակության, եթե չլիներ ՀՀ ապաշնորհ քաղաքականությունը,
ֆիքսենք նաև ենթադրաբար տասնյակ հազարի հասնող չծնված երեխեքին, որոնք չեն ծնվել, քանի որ ծնողներն ուղղակի չէին կարողանա իրենց պահել..

բայց, էլի ֆիքսենք, սրանք ու շատ ուրիշ բաներ, Արցախի խնդրի հետ կապելը հիմնավոր չի

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (15.02.2017)

----------


## Արէա

> Ապեր, խնդրում եմ, սենց հավայի զգացմունքային բաներ մի գրի հա։ Էն տպավորությունն ա, յանի մենք ուզում ենք տարին 100 զոհ տանք։ Լավ կլինի՞, ես էլ քո համար գրեմ, Արէան ուզում ա գլխանց մի կես միլիոն զոհ տանք, բայց էս հարցից պրծնենք։


Զգացմունքային չի։
Ես չեմ ասում կես միլիոն զոհ տանք, դուք ասում եք ուրիշ լուծում չկա, էս ա։ Սխալ բա՞ն եմ ասում։
Կապ չունի ոնց ես ձևակերպում։ Վիրավորելու համար չեմ գրել, լուրջ։
Ուզում եմ հասկանամ ձեզ։ Մեծամասնությանը հասկանում եմ, ձեզ չեմ հասկանում։
Խի՞ չեք իշխանությունների բկից բռնում. թե խաղաղ լուծում տուր էս հարցին, շան որդի, 100 տարի հո արյուն չենք թափելու ձեր դեբիլության պատճառով։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Արտագաղթի հետ կապված։ Դրա լիքը պատճառներ կան, բայղ թեմայում արդեն կոնկրետ օրինակեր բերվեց, թե ինչի ա էս վիճակը դրան նպաստում։ Կարանք մեզ հիմարի տեղ դնենք ու ասենք, որ կապ չունի։ Արտագաղթը դրանից չի պակասի։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


թեմայում երկու հոգի ասեցին, որ ԵԹԵ արտագաղթեն, ապա դրա պատճառներից մեկը պատերազմալան վիճակը կլինի..
հիշվեց նաև Բարեկամի ամուսնու խոսքերը, որ չէր ուզենա իր երեխեքին տեսնել հայոց բանակում..

ինձ թվումա մեր բանակի այսօրվա խայտառակ վիճակը նույնպես քիչ կապ ունի շրջան հանձնել-չհանձնելու հետ..

ես 14 տարիա դրսերում եմ ու չափից դուրս շատ հայերի եմ հանդիպել, որոնցից և ոչ մեկը չի նշել պատերազմական վիճակը որպես իր արտագաղթելու պատճառ..

չեմ բացառում, որ լինեն նաև էդպիսիք,
բայց ինչքանովա պատասխանատու որպես բոլոր արտագաղթածների նման որոշման պատճառ հայտարարել 7 շրջանի հանձնման հապաղումը

----------

Lion (16.02.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (15.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Խի՞ չեք իշխանությունների բկից բռնում. թե խաղաղ լուծում տուր էս հարցին, շան որդի, 100 տարի հո արյուն չենք թափելու ձեր դեբիլության պատճառով։


Արէա ջան, դու իրոք ջես ջոկու՞մ, որ կոնկրետ էս հարցը էն միակ ու բացառիկ հարցն ա, որը մենակ մեր իշխանությունից չի կախված, նաև Ադրբեջանի իշխանությունից ա կախված, նվազագույնը։

----------

Վիշապ (16.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ապեր, պարզ ասած, ինչքան հարց ուզում ես, սկսած քո մաշած կոշիկից, վերջացրած ձեր հայաթի զիբիլի ուշ հավաքելը, կարաս Սերժիկից պահանջես։ Էս մի հարցը չես կարա  :LOL:  Կամ կարող ա դու, Չուկը, Մեֆը ու Լևոնը կարաք, ուրեմն ոնց որ Պուծինն ա ասում флаг вам в руки, լուծեք ախպեր, թող չուզողն էլ մենք լինենք։

----------

Quyr Qery (18.02.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (15.02.2017), Վիշապ (16.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, եթե զուտ մարդկային ռեսուրսի վրա կենտրոնանք,
> ապա զոհերի քանակը ֆիքսելուն, պիտի ավելացնենք նաև առնվազն 1.5մլն արտագաղթածներին, որոնք, էսպես շարունակվելու դեպքում, դժվար էլ երբևէ հետ գան Հայաստան` մշտական բնակության,
> ֆիքսենք նաև հարյուր հազարավոր Սիրիա- ի որաքահայերին, որոնք մեծ սիրով կտեղափոխվեյին Հայաստան մշտական բնակության, եթե չլիներ ՀՀ ապաշնորհ քաղաքականությունը,
> ֆիքսենք նաև ենթադրաբար տասնյակ հազարի հասնող չծնված երեխեքին, որոնք չեն ծնվել, քանի որ ծնողներն ուղղակի չէին կարողանա իրենց պահել..
> 
> բայց, էլի ֆիքսենք, սրանք ու շատ ուրիշ բաներ, Արցախի խնդրի հետ կապելը հիմնավոր չի


Ապրե՛ս։ Ֆիքսվիր նաև դրա վրա։ Ու դրա շարունակականության վրա։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Գաղթական

> դուք ասում եք ուրիշ լուծում չկա, էս ա։


Արէա ջան, 
մեկը ես նման բան չեմ ասել..
ես ասում եմ` ուրիշ լուծման տարբերակների վրա մեր հանճարեղները չեն աշխատել
ինչպես նաև մնացած բոլոր հարցերում են թերացել

----------

Արէա (15.02.2017)

----------


## Արէա

> Արէա ջան, դու իրոք ջես ջոկու՞մ, որ կոնկրետ էս հարցը էն միակ ու բացառիկ հարցն ա, որը մենակ մեր իշխանությունից չի կախված, նաև Ադրբեջանի իշխանությունից ա կախված, նվազագույնը։


Ախպեր, դուք մերինից պահանջեք, ադրբեջանի հետ ի՞նչ գործ ունեք։
Էս պերմյակովի պատմությունը էղավ, որ գլխավոր դատախազը ռուսաստանի սահմանադրությունն էր պատճառ բերում պերմյակովին չուզելու համար։
Դու քո իշխանություններից խաղաղ լուծում պահանջի, թող գտնեն լուծումը։ Լևոնի առաջարկածը վատն ա, դու լավը պահանջի։ Բայց մի ասա. էս հարցը ադրբեջանի հետ խաղաղ լուծում չունի։

----------


## Chuk

> թեմայում երկու հոգի ասեցին, որ ԵԹԵ արտագաղթեն, ապա դրա պատճառներից մեկը պատերազմալան վիճակը կլինի..
> հիշվեց նաև Բարեկամի ամուսնու խոսքերը, որ չէր ուզենա իր երեխեքին տեսնել հայոց բանակում..
> 
> ինձ թվումա մեր բանակի այսօրվա խայտառակ վիճակը նույնպես քիչ կապ ունի շրջան հանձնել-չհանձնելու հետ..
> 
> ես 14 տարիա դրսերում եմ ու չափից դուրս շատ հայերի եմ հանդիպել, որոնցից և ոչ մեկը չի նշել պատերազմական վիճակը որպես իր արտագաղթելու պատճառ..
> 
> չեմ բացառում, որ լինեն նաև էդպիսիք,
> բայց ինչքանովա պատասխանատու որպես բոլոր արտագաղթածների նման որոշման պատճառ հայտարարել 7 շրջանի հանձնման հապաղումը


Ես վիճակագրության մասին էի խոսել, որը ցույց ա տալիս, որ բանակը կապ ունի արտագաղթի հետ։ Բանակն իր հերթին կապ ունի պատերազմի հետ։

Շատ քիչ մարդ կա, որ քեզ շիտակ էդ պատճառը կասի։ Ավելի շատ ուրիշ բաների վրա կգցեն։բայց վիճակագրությանը չեն խաբի։

Հերիք ա ինքներս մեզ կուտ տանք։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես վիճակագրության մասին էի խոսել, որը ցույց ա տալիս, որ բանակը կապ ունի արտագաղթի հետ։ Բանակն իր հերթին կապ ունի պատերազմի հետ։
> 
> Շատ քիչ մարդ կա, որ քեզ շիտակ էդ պատճառը կասի։ Ավելի շատ ուրիշ բաների վրա կգցեն։բայց վիճակագրությանը չեն խաբի։
> 
> Հերիք ա ինքներս մեզ կուտ տանք։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Հա, փաստորեն դու առաջարկում ես տարածք հանձնելու հետ բանակն էլ ցրել: Ընտիր, Ադրբեջանին կարա՞ս ավելի լավ նվեր առաջարկես:

Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk

----------


## Chuk

Բյուր, սիրելիս, խնդրում եմ հիմնավոր ներկայացնել էս եզրահանգմանդ հիմքերը, հակառակ դեպքում ստիպված կլինեմ կասկածի տակ դնել քո տրամաբանությունը, մտածելու ունակությունը։

Ես երբեք չէի կարող նման առաջարկ անել, սիրելիս։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ես վիճակագրության մասին էի խոսել, որը ցույց ա տալիս, որ բանակը կապ ունի արտագաղթի հետ։ Բանակն իր հերթին կապ ունի պատերազմի հետ։


եղբայր Ակումբում վերջին մեծ աղմուկ բարձրացրած թեման էլ կապ ունի մեր բանակի հետ..
ու նման դեպքերի արդյունքում էլ բանակը կարելիա կապել արտագաղթի հետ...
բայց դա Արցախի խնդրից չի..




> Շատ քիչ մարդ կա, որ քեզ շիտակ էդ պատճառը կասի։ Ավելի շատ ուրիշ բաների վրա կգցեն։բայց վիճակագրությանը չեն խաբի։
> 
> Հերիք ա ինքներս մեզ կուտ տանք։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


ես արտագաղթած արցախյան պատերազմի վետերանների էլ եմ հանդիպել..
որևէ մեկը կասի, թե իրենք էլ ե՞ն պատերազմի վտանգից փախել..

ինչպես և գիտեմ մարդկանց (մեկը՝ ընկերս), ով անցած տարի ապրիլին թողեց ամեն ինչ ու շտապ հետ եկավ Հայաստան

----------


## Chuk

> եղբայր Ակումբում վերջին մեծ աղմուկ բարձրացրած թեման էլ կապ ունի մեր բանակի հետ..
> ու նման դեպքերի արդյունքում էլ բանակը կարելիա կապել արտագաղթի հետ...
> բայց դա Արցախի խնդրից չի..
> 
> 
> 
> ես արտագաղթած արցախյան պատերազմի վետերանների էլ եմ հանդիպել..
> որևէ մեկը կասի, թե իրենք էլ ե՞ն պատերազմի վտանգից փախել..
> 
> ինչպես և գիտեմ մարդկանց (մեկը՝ ընկերս), ով անցած տարի ապրիլին թողեց ամեն ինչ ու շտապ հետ եկավ Հայաստան


Լու՞րջ  :Shok:  Չէ լու՞րջ։

Սպասի ինձ կմճտեմ։։

Մաման ծաղկաման, ակումբի թեմայից մե՞կն արտագաղթե՞լ ա։

Արի չտուֆտենք։ Կներես կոպիտ լինելուս համար։


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Գաղթական

> Լու՞րջ  Չէ լու՞րջ։
> 
> Սպասի ինձ կմճտեմ։։
> 
> Մաման ծաղկաման, ակումբի թեմայից մե՞կն արտագաղթե՞լ ա։
> 
> Արի չտուֆտենք։ Կներես կոպիտ լինելուս համար։
> 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


վստահ ե՞ս, որ ճիշտ ես հասկացել գրառումս

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, սիրելիս, խնդրում եմ հիմնավոր ներկայացնել էս եզրահանգմանդ հիմքերը, հակառակ դեպքում ստիպված կլինեմ կասկածի տակ դնել քո տրամաբանությունը, մտածելու ունակությունը։
> 
> Ես երբեք չէի կարող նման առաջարկ անել, սիրելիս։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Արտ, որ մեր բանակն ապիկար ա, էդ պատերազմից չի, այլ նրանից, թե ովքեր են նախագահդ ու իրա թայֆան: Եթե տարածք հանձնես ու շարունակես նույն որակի բանակ ունենալով, էլի զոհ ես տալու ու ոչ միայն Ադրբեջանի կրակածից, բանակն էլ շարունակելու ա մնալ սարսափների թեմա ու արտագաղթի պատճառներից մեկը: Ու սա էն դեպքում, երբ ընդունենք, որ տարածք հանձնելու հաջորդ օրը Ադրբեջանը չի հարձակվելու Հայաստանի վրա:

Իսկ եթե ուզում ես մտածելու ունակությունս կասկածի տակ առնել, ես քեզ չեմ արգելում, հանգիստ կարող ես:  :Wink:  երևի հավաքեմ «եթե էս չանես, ուրեմն սենցերիդ» ամբողջ փունջը ու ցույց տամ, թե ինքդ ինչ տրամաբանված ես խոսում  :Wink: 

Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk

----------

Glück (01.04.2017), Գաղթական (15.02.2017)

----------


## Lion

> Մի խոսքով, բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր դեմ են փոխզիջումային, բարիդրացիական տարբերակին, դա համարելով անիրատեսկան ու վտանգավոր, ուղղակի կամ անուղղակի գտնում են, որ միակ *իրական* լուծումը ներկա վիճակն է՝ տարեկան մի քանի հարյուր զոհ տարածքների պահպանման դիմաց։


Ավելացրու՝ նրանք նաև կողմ են ու ձգտում են ուժեղ, կայացած ու հզոր պետություն ունենալ, քանի որ, դժբախտաբար, այլ ելք չեն տեսնում, քան ՞տարեկան մի քանի հարյուր զոհ տարածքների պահպանման դիմաց՞ և վստահ են, որ, եթե գնացինք հողհանձման, ունենալու ենք _տարեկան մի քանի հազար զոհ տված տարածքների դիմաց_...




> Ապեր, հորս արև, էն որ Լևոնը ասում ա պատերազմի վտանգը նպաստում ա արտագաղթին, սաղ ձեռ են առնում է, ես եթե գնալու որոշում կայացնեմ, էդ լինելու ա մենակ երեխեքիս խաղաղ ապագա ապահովելու համար։
> Բարեկեցությունը ես կապահովեմ, իրենց էլ կսովորացնեմ որ հետագայում իրենք ապահովեն իրենց բարեկեցությունը, բայց խաղաղությունը չեմ կարա։
> Ու շատ շատերն են տենց մտածում, ուղղակի մեր մոտ ռազմահայրենասիրական, ֆիդայական կենացային ոգին ա գերակշռում, ոչ ոք չի խոսում դրա մասին։
> Իմ ծանոթներից շատերն են գնացել, որ տղաները բանակում չծառայեն։ Էնօրը Բարեկամն էլ էր ասում, որ իրենց գնալու պատճառներից մեկը դա ա եղել, շատ շատերն են էդ պատճառով գնում, բայց դե չի խոսվում դրա մասին։
> Ընենց ընդհանուր մթնոլորտ ա ստեղծված, որ դավաճանության պես բան ա սենց բաներ ասելը: Անելը չէ, բայց ասելը դավաճանություն ա։
> Էնքան, որ ես էլ եմ դիսկամֆորտ զգում սա գրելուց ((


Հեքիաթա - պատերազմի վտանգը *արտագաղթի պատճառներից մեկն է*, նույնիսկ ոչ գլխավորը: Կրկնում եմ, եկեք ուժեղ պետություն ստեղծենք, ընդ որում, վստահ եմ, եթե հողերը հանձնենք, և պատերազմի վտանգն է ավելի մեծանալու, և արտագաղթի չափերը:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (16.02.2017), Տրիբուն (16.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Բյուր գրել էիր, որ իբր ես ուզում եմ բանակն էլ ցրել։ Ունակություններդ էդտեղ էի կասկածի տակ թողել, որտև ես ի տարբերությում հավայի հոխորտացողների ոչ միայն մտածում եմ բանակն ավելի հզորացնելու մասին, այլև առանց ավելսրֆ ռեկլամի դրան ուղղված քայլեր եմ անում։ Սովորեք մարդկանց խոսքերը կարդալ առանց ձեր հավելումների։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Chuk

Մեկ էլ հավաքիր ասածներս։ Ես հատիկ առ հատիկ կհիմնավորեմ, Բյուր։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lion

> Բյուր, ստեղից սկսած կռուտիտ լեվել գոդ ա գնում: Ասում եմ եթե չես փոխզիջում, ապա ինչ տարբերակով, նշում ես մենակ մի տարբերակ, ձախ ուժի իշխանության գալ: Ասում եմ հեռանկարում տենց բան չկա, ասում ես օքեյ, մեկ ա դեմ եմ փոխզիջմանը: Բա ինչի՞ն ես կողմ:
> 
> Էլի գալիս ենք ալտերանտիվին:
> 
> Ես հուշեմ քեզ ալտերնատիվները.
> - Պատերազմ,
> - Փոխզիջում:
> 
> Ընտրի, տեսակետդ կընդունեմ, բայց համարձակություն ունեցի բարձր ասելու, որ պատերազմն ես ընտրում:


Կլնի ես ընտրեմ երրորդ տարբերակը՝ կառուցել ուժեղ պետություն!




> Կուսակցապետիցդ լավ բան չես սովորի․ Դեմագոգիա  Հարցդ բացարձակ սխալ ա ձևակերպված, քանի որ․
> 
> - Պետարազմը Բյուրը չի ընտրում, պարտադրված ա
> - Փոխզիջումը մի կողմի ընտրությամբ չի լինում, պետք ա առնվազն երկու կողմ


Ու նաև էս՝ մալադեց:




> Աբրիս: Երկու կողմի ընտրությամբ: Հիմա մենք մի կողմն ենք, ասում ենք «Չէ, նիխտ, ոչ մի դեպքում, որտև Ալիևը չի ուզում»: Ու փաստացի ստացվում ա, որ մեր զրույցում չուզող կողմը դու ես, փոխանակ գնաս, նստես ու հասնես նրան, որ ինքն էլ ուզի: Պատերազմը պարտադրված ա լինում մենակ էն դեպքում, երբ էս երկրորդ փորձում ու արդյունքի չես հասնում: Իսկ քանի չես ուզում փորձել, պարտադրված չի, ընտրությունդ ա, մնացածն էլ դեմագոգիա:


Ոոոչ, եղբայր, կակ ռազ ոչ: Ու որ համոզվես՝ նայիր մեր երկու երկրների լիդերների հայտարարությունների բնույթը: Սերժը հանգիստ, հավասարակշռված ասումա՝ եկեք պայմանավորվենք, խոսենք, տեսնենք ինչ ենք անում: Ալիևը հիստերիկի պես գոռումա՝ չէէէ, սաղ իմնա, չուռ, կորեք, սատանա: Այսինքն, նույնիսկ դրված էլ չի, տարածք տալ-չտալու հարցը, դրվածա՝ խոսել կարողանալու հարցը ու նույնիսկ էս քայլը Ալիևը չի անում, հասկանում ես?

Թող ինքն էս քայլն անի, թող հայերի նկատմամբ դադարեցնի թշնամությունը, թող սահմանին չկրակի, թող օֆիցիալ հայտարարի... որ հայերն էլ են մարդ, էդ ժամանակ դու արի, նստի ստեղ ու էս ֆորումում իմ ու ինձ նմաններին ասա. <Ախպեր, Ալիևը սենց ու սենց բաներա ասում, կարողա պայմանավորվենք>?  Հասկանում ես, զգում ես ասածս?




> *Ու դրա փաստարկների բեր անհոդաբաշխ հակափաստարկներ Լիոնն ա բերել*, մյուսներդ ուղղակի կրկնում եք «Ալիևը չի ուզում»:


Անհոդաբաշխը ես եմ, թե դու... չհասկացա:




> Այսինքն կամ ընտրում ես գնալ փոխզիջման ու հնարավորինս խուսափել պատերազմից, կամ ընտրում ես պատերազմը: *Ուրիշը չկա*: Համարձակվեք ասել, որ պատերազմն եք ընտրում, ասեմ ձեր ցավն էլ տանեմ, հարգում եմ ձեր դիրքորոշումը:


Կա, կա ու հազար անգամ *կա* - ժամանակ ձգել և ուժեղ պետություն ստեղծել!

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (16.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Կլնի ես ընտրեմ երրորդ տարբեկաը՝ կառոևցել ուժեղ պետություն!
> 
> 
> 
> Ու նաև էս՝ մալադեց:
> 
> 
> 
> Ոոոչ, եղբայր, կակ ռազ ոչ: Ու որչ համոզվես՝ նայիր մեր երկու երկրների լիդերների հայտարարությունների բնույթը: Սերժը հանգիստ, հավասարակշռված ասումա՝ եկեք պայմանավորվենք, խոսենք, տեսնենք ինչ ենք անում: ԱԼիևը հիստերիկի պես գոռումա՝ չէէէ, սաղ իմնա, չուռ, կորեք, սատանա: Այսինքն, նույնիսկ դրված էլ չի, տարածք տալ-չտալու հարցը, դրվածա՝ խոսել կարողանալու հարցը ու նույնիսկ էս քայլը Ալիևը չի անում, հասկանում ես?
> ...


Ժամանակ ձգողս,սիրելիս, խնդրում եմ տարի առ տարի հսշվետվություն, էե ինչ ես ձեռք բերել ու ինչ կորցրել։

Հերիք ա մեծ-մեծ խոսել։ Կոնկրետանանք։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Գաղթական

> Աբրիս: Երկու կողմի ընտրությամբ: Հիմա մենք մի կողմն ենք, ասում ենք «Չէ, նիխտ, ոչ մի դեպքում, որտև Ալիևը չի ուզում»: *Ու փաստացի ստացվում ա, որ մեր զրույցում չուզող կողմը դու ես, փոխանակ գնաս, նստես ու հասնես նրան, որ ինքն էլ ուզի:* Պատերազմը պարտադրված ա լինում մենակ էն դեպքում, երբ էս երկրորդ փորձում ու արդյունքի չես հասնում: Իսկ քանի չես ուզում փորձել, պարտադրված չի, ընտրությունդ ա, մնացածն էլ դեմագոգիա:


փաստորեն դեռ պիտի ալիևին խնդրենք-համոզենք էլ, որ մեր շրջանները վերցնի...

----------


## Chuk

Ա՜խ, էսքա՜ն պրիմիտիվացնել  :Sad: 



Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lion

> Ժամանակ ձգողս,սիրելիս, խնդրում եմ տարի առ տարի հսշվետվություն, էե ինչ ես ձեռք բերել ու ինչ կորցրել։
> 
> Հերիք ա մեծ-մեծ խոսել։ Կոնկրետանանք։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Հարգելի Արտակ՝ լրիվ կարդա: Ժամանակ ձգել և ուժեղ պետություն ստեղծել: Առաջինն անում ենք, երկրորդը՝ ոչ: Դու ասում ես, սխալ է երկուսն էլ, եկեք ուրիշ բան անենք: Ես ասում եմ՝ եկեք հլը առաջինից հետո երկրորդն էլ անենք, եթե չստացվի, նոր անենք մի բան, որն ակնհայտորեն լավ ելքի չի բերի...

----------

Quyr Qery (18.02.2017), Rammstein (15.03.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (16.02.2017), Գաղթական (16.02.2017), Տրիբուն (16.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Լիոն, գլուխ մի հարթուկիր։ Ես ասում եմ, որ դուք պետություն ուժեղացնելուն ուղղված քայլ չեք արել ու մինչև հիմա թուլացրել եք։

Ուժեղացելուն ուղղված քայլ ԵՍ ԵՄ արել, ինձ ուղարկել եք գրողի ծոցը, որտև անֆայմ,մենակ ճոռո-ճոռո անիմաստ խոսող եք։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------

Արէա (16.02.2017), Հայկօ (16.02.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

Քանի որ այսպես վստահ ենք, որ բանակցելով կարելի է հասնել խաղաղոության ու հաշտության, կարող ա՞ որպես տեստ փորձենք խոսքի բանակցել Պակիստանի հետ, որ ճանաչի Հայաստանը: Առանց Ղարաբաղի էլ ա օքեյ :Ճ
Նենց ձեռի հետ էլ կարող ա՞ բանակցենք, Սիրայի հակամարտությունն էլ լուծվի: Ես ճիշտն ասած զարմացած եմ, որ խելացի մարդիկ ԼՏՊ-ի զառանցանքները հալած յուղի տեղ են ընդունել: Իսկ փորձել ե՞ք մտածել :Ճ

Այո, պատերազմի վտանգը արտագաղթի վրա ազդում է: Բայց արտագաղթի վրա հիմնականում ազդում է սոցիալական անարդարությունն ու անբարենպաստ պայմանները, որոնք բաշիբոզուկների իշխանության հետևանք են:
ՈՒ, էն որ կա պատերազմի վտանգ, դրանից չի բխում որ փոխզիջելով ու բանակցելով կարելի է ու պետք է պատերազմի վտանգը նվազեցնել, կամ դրանից չի բխում, որ բանակցությունները հաջողությամբ են ավարտվելու: Մեծ հավանականություն կա, որ ընդհակառակը՝ անհաջողությամբ են ավարտվելու, մեզ համար ողբերգական ելքով: Որոշ խելոքների թվում է թե աշխարհում հումանիզմը արդեն հաղթել ա, ու հաշտության լուծման բանալին հայերիս ձեռքում է, որ անարդար ձևով հետ չենք տալիս Ադրբեջանի հողերը :Ճ 
Եթե սա է մեր ինտելիգենցիայի մտածելակերպը, ապա մեղք ենք մենք և ողորմելի: Մի հատ էլ թերթեք Հայ Ժողովրդի պատմությունը: Վայթե, առաջ էլ էինք  մեղք ու ողորմելի: Մեր համարյա սաղ պատմությունը կորուստ ա: ՈՒ միշտ մենք պարտվել ենք ներքին բաշիբոզուկների պատճառով: Համաձայն չե՞ք: 
Աշխարհում միշտ կան ու կլինեն մոնղոլ-թաթարներ, թյուրք-սելջուկներ, իսլամիստներ, ծայրահեղականներ: Կարա՞նք սենց խելացիներով բանակցենք ու ամբողջ աշխարհում խաղաղություն հաստատենք, հանգիստ ապրենք բոլորով միասին:

----------

Lion (16.02.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (16.02.2017), Տրիբուն (16.02.2017)

----------


## Lion

> Երևի չեք զգացել, չէ՞, որ էս ամբողջ ու նախորդող ընթացքում հիմնավորում փորձել ա բերել Լիոնը, իսկ դուք մնացել եք «թուրքը թուրք ա մնում» տաֆտալոգիկ հռետորաբանության մեջ ու որևէ հակափաստարկ չեք կարողացել բերել, փոխանակը պիտակումներ ու վիրավորումներ՝ լիքը։ Ցավոք մեր քաղաքական դաշտն էլ ա, ՀԱԿից բացի, էդ ցածր մակարդակի վրա։ Բայց ես ձեզ հավատում եմ, դուք կարող եք անցնել բովանդակային քննարկման։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Ապեր, մի բան ասեմ, բայց մենակ չնեղանաս, հա? Մերսի, իհարկե, որ այնուհանդերձ նկատեցիր, որ ես հստակ ու փաստարկված շարադրեցի իմ ասածը, բայց, թույլ տուր ասել, որ դու ինքդ, եթե մի պահ մոռանանք թեմայի սկզբի լայնարձակ պոստերը, որոնք քոնը չեն ու որոնք ես ցաք ու ցրիվ արեցի, ահա ուրեմն, եթե դրանք մոռանանք, ապա դու ինքդ առանձնապես շատ չես տարբերվում նրանցից, ում քննադատում ես, թե իբր չեն փաստարկում: 

Իսկ դու փաստարկում ես? Ես էս հոգնած հալիս, էս գերզբաղված վիճակում, երբ նույնիսկ տնեցիքի հետ եմ հազիվ հասցնում լինել, նստում, մտածում, վերլուծում ու չեմ ալարում, պոստ եմ գրում, լուրջ պոստ՝ պոստեր, որովհետև սիրտս ցավում է իմ ու քո ազգի, մեր ընտանիքների համար, որովհետև մտածում եմ, թե. <_Մհեր, արի, մի ալարիր մտածիր ու գրիր, ստուգիր կոնցեպցիաներդ, խոսիր, հնարավոր է դու սխալ ես ու իրենք ինչ որ ճիշտ բան ունեն_>, իսկ փոխարենը ինչ եմ ստանում քեզնից՝




> Ա՜խ  Չալարեցի, կարդացի։ Մհեր, դու իսկապես կարծում ես, որ հինգերորդ դասարանի սանի ժրաջանությամբ հերթով պարբերությունները մեջբերելը, «հիմարություն է» ապա նույն հինգերորդ դասարանի մակարդակի մի բան գրելը հոդվածի լուրջ հակադարձում, այն էլ ջախջախու՞մ է 
> 
> Ցավոք գրածներիդ մեջ չկար բան, որով արժեր խորանալ ու բանավիճել։ Գնա օֆիսդ աշխատացրու, եղբայր 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Ու հետաքրքիր է, որ սրանից հետո դու դեռ քեզ թույլ ես տալիս գրել, թե՝




> Երևի չեք զգացել, չէ՞, որ էս ամբողջ ու նախորդող ընթացքում հիմնավորում փորձել ա բերել Լիոնը, իսկ դուք մնացել եք «թուրքը թուրք ա մնում» տաֆտալոգիկ հռետորաբանության մեջ ու որևէ հակափաստարկ չեք կարողացել բերել, փոխանակը պիտակումներ ու վիրավորումներ՝ լիքը։Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Իսկ դու ինքդ, ինչ որ փաստար կամ հիմնավորում բերել ես? Վատ թե լավ, վերևում մեկը քլնգեց ձեր ողջ տեսությունը, կետ առ կետ, չալարեց ու արեց այդ, իսկ ինչ արեցիր դու? Ա՜խ... ու անձնականին կպնող ակնարկոտ մի անորոշ, կարճ տեքստ...

Լուրջ չի, ապեր - էս թեման բացելով դու հրապարակային ձեռնոց նետեցիր բոլոր քեզ պես չմտածողներին, չէ? Ուրեմն, կամ չբացեիր էս թեման, եթե ժամանակ, հավես ու ներվեր չունես գրելու, կամ էլ, եթե այնուհանդերձ բացել ես, բարի եղիր ժամանակ ու հավես ունենալ, ներվերդ էլ պինդ պահել և փաստարկված պատասխանել ձեռնոցդ վերցրած *յուրաքանչյուր մեկի ամեն մի տառին*!

*P.S.*




> Լիոն, գլուխ մի հարթուկիր։ Ես ասում եմ, որ դուք պետություն ուժեղացնելուն ուղղված քայլ չեք արել ու մինչև հիմա թուլացրել եք։
> 
> Ուժեղացելուն ուղղված քայլ ԵՍ ԵՄ արել, ինձ ուղարկել եք գրողի ծոցը, որտև անֆայմ,մենակ ճոռո-ճոռո անիմաստ խոսող եք։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


<Դուք>-ն էդ ով? Ես քաղաքական իշխանություն չեմ եղել և չկա քաղաքական իշխանություն մի որևէ ուժ, որը, սկսած Լևոնի հրաժարականից, արտահայտել եմ իմ քաղաքական տեսակետները: Ես ՀՀ սովորական քաղաքացի եմ, որն արել է իր փայը այս պետությունը ուժեղացնելու համար, այնքանը, ինչքան կարողացել է՝ 2 տարի ծառայել է բանակում, լիքը օգտակար գրքեր է գրել, 14 տարի եղել է պետական պարտաճանաչ ու եռանդուն ծառայող և խելոք հարկեր է մուծել: Ինչ կարող էի ես անել, որ չեմ արել?

Այո, ՀԱԿ-ի անիմաստ հավաքներին չեմ գնացել ու կյանքը ցույց տվեց, որ ես ճիշտ եմ եղել, այո, ԼՏՊ հիմար հեքիաթներին չեմ հավատացել ու կյանքը էլի ցույց տվեց, որ ես ճիշտ եմ եղել (շախմատ, Ծառուկյան և այլն), այո, երկիրը չեմ գռփել ու խիղճս հանգիստ է - ինձնից... ինչ ես ուզում?

----------

Rammstein (15.03.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (16.02.2017), Տրիբուն (16.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Ա՜խ, լիոնչիկը ցաքուցրիվ է արել իմ դրած հոդվածները  :LOL: 

Ծլնգ, չբարկանաս, մեր զուսպ բարեկամ, ես վաղն եմ գրելու։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lion

Դե հիմի արի, այս պոստից հետո Արտակի հետ փորձիր լուրջ խոսել...  :Smile: 

Գնացի քնելու ու, վստահ եմ, Արտակ ջան, վաղը զղջալու ես այս պոստիդ համար...

----------


## Chuk

Միայն երբ ինքնագիտակցությունդ կգա նրան, որ ասես՝ «հակաճառել եմ»։ Հակառակ դեպքում քո մասին կասեմ էն, ինչ մտածում եմ, երիտասարդ ( տես՝ չասեցի ջահել)

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Հայկօ

Կառուցել պետություն ուժեղ կայացած պետություն կառուցել շինել հզոր ստեղծել պետություն կառուցել հզոր հախից գալ բաշիբոզուկների ամուր ուժեղ: Ես հլը որ էսքանն եմ կարդացել որպես հակափաստարկ՝ այ հենց մոտավորապես սենց ձևակերպմամբ: Մնացած Լևոն-Ալիև-բանակ-բան բազարը որ հանում ենք, տակը ուրիշ բան չկա, ուշադիր ման եմ եկել: Հա, հասկանում եմ, որ ամենալավ ու ճիշտ տարբերակն ա, բան չեմ ասում, բայց էս ամեն ինչը մի տեսակ շատ ա հիշեցնում հենց էսօր ընթացող քարոզարշավը: ՀԱԿ-ը միակ քաղաքական կառույցն ա, որ խոսում ա Ղարաբաղի հարցի կարգավորման մասին, մնացած բոլոր ԲՀԿ-ՕԵԿ-մօեկները, ՀՀԿ-ներն էլ բնականաբար վրից, առավոտից իրիկուն մենակ այ սենց ճառեր են կարդում ապագայի բարգավաճ/հզոր/աստվածաստեղծ Հայաստանի մասին: Ու պրծ: Հիմա նույնը ստեղ ա:

Մի տեսակ «սաղին ռադ անել, կառուցել հզոր Հայաստանը» հեչ նման չի կոնկրետ քայլերով պլանի, էլի, կներեք, շատ եմ ուզում հավատալ, բայց չեմ հավատում:

----------

Արէա (16.02.2017)

----------


## varo987

Լևոնականների արգումենտը, թե իբր 98-ին ուժեղ էինք դրանից հետո գնալով թուլանում ենք խնդալույա.
1999-ին Հայաստանի ՀՆԱ-ն եղելա մոտ 2միլիարդ դոլլար արտահանումը 234միլիոն բյուջեն 400միլիոն.
Էտեր հա ուժեղ ու թելադրող երկիրը.
Համեմատության համար 2016թվի դրությամբ նույն ցուցանիշները 5-7անգամ ավելի մեծ են.

Ուրիշ հարց որ էս ըւնթացքում Ադրբեջանի նավթադոլլարների շնորհիվ ավելի շատա զարգացել, բայց մեկա ի վիճակի չի զենքի ուժով հարց լուծել.

Ու նաֆթի դերը գնալով նվազելույա.
Եթե քո արտահանումը 98-ին ընդամնեը 230միլիոնա իսկ հակառակորդը մի քանի տարուց մենակ նաֆթի արտահանումից 30անգամ ավելի եկամուտա ստանալու էտ հա մի քիչ վախելույա, Լևոնին կարելիա հասկանալ.
Բայց եթե քո արտահանումը 1,7միլիարդա ու լավ աշխատելու դեպքում կարաս մի 5-6 տարում 3-4միլիարդի հասցնես, հակառակորդնել մի 10-12միլիարդ արդեն առանձնապես վախենալու բան չկա.

Ոչ մեկել պատերազմի չի ուզում, բոլորնել փոխզիջման կողմնակից են, ուղղակի բարաձևը պիտի լինի "գրաված շրջանները Արցախի անկախության դիմաց", ոչ թե "գրաված հողերը խաղապահների ու Ղազախ-Իջևան երկաթգիծը բացելու դիմաց."

Եթե հակառակորդը կընտրի պատերազմը ինչ արած ուրեմն կկռվենք. Հիմա կզոհվենք մեր հարազատներնել, երեխեքնել կարողա զոհվեն, դե հիմա էտա, վերջիվերջո ոչ մեկս անմահ չենք, մի 40-50-60տարի հետո սաղսել զոհվելու ենք եթե ոչ Արցախում,  արտագաղթելու դեպքում ամերիկայի կամ ֆրանսիայի եսիմ որ ծերանացում.
Ու կարողա երեխեքդ ում բանակից փախցրել ես, էտ պահին մի հատ փաբում տժժալուց ըլնեն սկի չհիշենել որ հեր ունեն.

----------

Lion (16.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

....

----------


## Գաղթական

Տեսանելի ապագայում Հզոր Հայաստանի ստեղծումն ավելի իրատեսականա, քան թե ողջ Արցախը ազերիներին «փոխզիջել»-ով՝ նրանց ախորժակին հագուրդ տալը  :Smile:

----------

Lion (16.02.2017), Quyr Qery (18.02.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (16.02.2017), Տրիբուն (16.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Varo987 սպասում եմ հասկանալուն,  թե ով ես

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Հայկօ

> Տեսանելի ապագայում Հզոր Հայաստանի ստեղծումն ավելի իրատեսականա, քան թե ողջ Արցախը ազերիներին «փոխզիջել»-ով՝ նրանց ախորժակին հագուրդ տալը


Դե բա ստեղծենք: Ինչքան ես եմ վստահ, որ դու ու Տրիբունն ու Բյուրը պատերազմ չեք ուզում, էդքան էլ հաստատ դու ես վստահ, որ ես էդ մեծատառերով Հզոր Հայաստանն եմ ուզում: Խնդրում եմ ասա, թե ինչ անեմ, գնամ անեմ, Հզորանանք:

----------

Աթեիստ (16.02.2017), Գաղթական (16.02.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Դե բա ստեղծենք: Ինչքան ես եմ վստահ, որ դու ու Տրիբունն ու Բյուրը պատերազմ չեք ուզում, էդքան էլ հաստատ դու ես վստահ, որ ես էդ մեծատառերով Հզոր Հայաստանն եմ ուզում: Խնդրում եմ ասա, թե ինչ անեմ, գնամ անեմ, Հզորանանք:


Հայկօ ջան, հասկանում եմ, որ հարցդ հռետորական էր ու պատասխան չակնկալող, բայց թերևս մի կետ նշեմ էլի..
Արցախում մենք զուտ Արցախ չազատագրեցինք, այլ` հարատև զոհի խարանը մեր ճակատից սրբեցինք..
ու դա հզոր էներգիայի աղբյուր էր, որ պիտի ուժ ու կամք տար երկիր-դրախտավայր ստեղծելու` հաշվի առնելով նաև երկրի ու ժողովրդի պոտենցյալը..

բայց արի ու տես, որ հերթական անգամ բաց թողեցինք պատմական պահն ու հիմա ունենք էն ինչ ունենք..

ու էս ամեն ինչի պատճառները, ողջ պատմության ընթացքում, ոչ միայն մեկս մյուսի հանդեպ հարգանքի իսպառ բացակայությունն են եղել,
այլև` մեր պահանջատեր չլինելն ու հավերժ սութի մարդասեր ու զիջող լինելը..

----------

Lion (16.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էլի պիտի գանք մեր սիրած օրինակին, այլ հարմար օրինակներ չունենալու պատճառով՝ Իսրայել։ 

Էս էտ անտեր երկրի բնակչույունն ա, սկսած ստեղծման օրվանից։ 



Բոլոր հարևանների հետ պատերազմի մեջ ա։ Տարածքը ՀՀ-ց երկու անգամ փոքր ա, պրիտոմ հարթավայր-անապատային։ Աղջիկ-տղա բանակում ծառայում են։ Տարաաժկան խմելու ջուրը էս երկրում պրոբլեմ ա։ Բայց բնակչությունն աճում ա։ Ինչի՞։ Քանի որ ստեղծել ա աշխարհի լավագույն գիտակրթական, առողջապահական, սոցիալական պաշտպանության համակարգերից մեկը։ Սաղ անապատ ա, բայց գյուղմթերք ա արտահանում, ամալյոտ ու տանկ ա արտադրում, ռոբոտ, կամպյուտռ, վիշի կլաս համալսարաններ, բարդագույն վիրահատություններ, նորմալ ընտրություններ ․․․ ու սենց։ Թող ոչ մեկը գլուխ չշինի - լավ երկիրը նշանակում ա նաև լավ բանակ, որից ոչ մեկը չի ուզում փախնի՝ անկախ հնարավոր պատերազմից, քաի որ գիտեն հաղթելու են։

----------

Lion (16.02.2017), LisBeth (16.02.2017), Quyr Qery (18.02.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (16.02.2017), Աթեիստ (16.02.2017), Գաղթական (16.02.2017), Հայկօ (16.02.2017), Յոհաննես (16.02.2017), Վիշապ (16.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ուժեղացելուն ուղղված քայլ ԵՍ ԵՄ արել, ինձ ուղարկել եք գրողի ծոցը, որտև անֆայմ,մենակ ճոռո-ճոռո անիմաստ խոսող եք։


Ախպեր, լավ դու մենակդ պայքարել ես, մենք քեզ բրախել ենք, հետդ չենք պայքարել, բան դուրս չի եկել։ Կներես, քաք ենք կերել։ Հիմա ի՞նչ ես ուզում անես, սաղիցս մու՞ռ ես հանում, ուզում ես տաս թուրքերի ձեռը՞։  :LOL:  Ընգեր, խնդրում եմ, մի արա տենց բան։ Մենք բոլորս կոլեկտիվ ներողություն ենք խնդրում, որ մեր պատճառով Լևոնն ու Դոդը իրար հետ չկարացան երկիրը դրախտ սարքեն։ Դեմները լիքը ժամանակ կա, կարան էլի փորձեն։

----------

Lion (16.02.2017), Quyr Qery (18.02.2017), Rammstein (15.03.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (16.02.2017), Գաղթական (16.02.2017), Վիշապ (16.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե բա ստեղծենք: Ինչքան ես եմ վստահ, որ դու ու Տրիբունն ու Բյուրը պատերազմ չեք ուզում, էդքան էլ հաստատ դու ես վստահ, որ ես էդ մեծատառերով Հզոր Հայաստանն եմ ուզում: Խնդրում եմ ասա, թե ինչ անեմ, գնամ անեմ, Հզորանանք:


Հայկօ ջան, մենք չգիտենք ինչ ա պետք անել։ Բայց դու ոնց որ շատ ավելի կոնկրետ այլընտրանք գիտես - հանձնվել Ադրբեջանին, բալքիմ բախտներս բերի, հավիտյանս հավիտենից խաղաղություն լինի։ Էտ ո՞նց։ Դե կբանակցենք, կլինի էլի։ 

Լավ մեր ասածը, համաձայն եմ, ասենք էշություն ա։ Բայց ձեր ասածն էլ ոնց որ կոնկրետությամբ ու բովանդակությամբ չի փայլում ու պակաս էշություն չի։

----------

Lion (16.02.2017), Quyr Qery (18.02.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (16.02.2017), Վիշապ (16.02.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Կառուցել պետություն ուժեղ կայացած պետություն կառուցել շինել հզոր ստեղծել պետություն կառուցել հզոր հախից գալ բաշիբոզուկների ամուր ուժեղ: Ես հլը որ էսքանն եմ կարդացել որպես հակափաստարկ՝ այ հենց մոտավորապես սենց ձևակերպմամբ: Մնացած Լևոն-Ալիև-բանակ-բան բազարը որ հանում ենք, տակը ուրիշ բան չկա, ուշադիր ման եմ եկել: Հա, հասկանում եմ, որ ամենալավ ու ճիշտ տարբերակն ա, բան չեմ ասում, բայց էս ամեն ինչը մի տեսակ շատ ա հիշեցնում հենց էսօր ընթացող քարոզարշավը: ՀԱԿ-ը միակ քաղաքական կառույցն ա, որ խոսում ա Ղարաբաղի հարցի կարգավորման մասին, մնացած բոլոր ԲՀԿ-ՕԵԿ-մօեկները, ՀՀԿ-ներն էլ բնականաբար վրից, առավոտից իրիկուն մենակ այ սենց ճառեր են կարդում ապագայի բարգավաճ/հզոր/աստվածաստեղծ Հայաստանի մասին: Ու պրծ: Հիմա նույնը ստեղ ա:
> 
> Մի տեսակ «սաղին ռադ անել, կառուցել հզոր Հայաստանը» հեչ նման չի կոնկրետ քայլերով պլանի, էլի, կներեք, շատ եմ ուզում հավատալ, բայց չեմ հավատում:


Էն որ միակ կառույցն ա, կամ միակ կառոույցն ա, որ հարցի կարգավորման մասին ա խոսոում, կամ միակ կառոույցն ա, որ կոնկրետ քայլեր ա առաջարկում, դա անպայմանորեն չի նշանակում, որ այդ քայլերը իսկապես իրականանալի են ու ճիշտ: Համընդհանուր բորշության մեջ գրագետ ու առանց տառասխալների տեքստը ինքն իրենով բնավ բավարար չի, որ առանձնանա ու ոուշադրության արժանանա որպես ոչ բուլշիթշ:
Հա ոռի ա որ սենց ա, բայց հիմա ԷԴ Ա  :Sorry:

----------

Գաղթական (16.02.2017), Տրիբուն (16.02.2017)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հայկօ ջան, հասկանում եմ, որ հարցդ հռետորական էր ու պատասխան չակնկալող, բայց թերևս մի կետ նշեմ էլի..
> Արցախում մենք զուտ Արցախ չազատագրեցինք, այլ` հարատև զոհի խարանը մեր ճակատից սրբեցինք..
> ու դա հզոր էներգիայի աղբյուր էր, որ պիտի ուժ ու կամք տար երկիր-դրախտավայր ստեղծելու` հաշվի առնելով նաև երկրի ու ժողովրդի պոտենցյալը..
> 
> բայց արի ու տես, որ հերթական անգամ բաց թողեցինք պատմական պահն ու հիմա ունենք էն ինչ ունենք..
> 
> ու էս ամեն ինչի պատճառները, ողջ պատմության ընթացքում, ոչ միայն մեկս մյուսի հանդեպ հարգանքի իսպառ բացակայությունն են եղել,
> այլև` մեր պահանջատեր չլինելն ու հավերժ սութի մարդասեր ու զիջող լինելը..


Այ հենց սենց բաներ չեմ ուզում ստեղ կարդալ: Հարատև խարան, երկիր-դրախտավայր, էներգիա, պահանջատեր, բան-ման: Մեկն էլ ասում էր, որ մենք դարերով սովոր ենք ստրուկ լինելու, թե ինչ, արդեն չեմ հիշում: Էս կետ չի: Հոգի չենք կանչում, էլի: Հարցս էլ էնքան էլ հռետորական չի: Այսինքն հենց կակռազ բացարձակ հռետորական չի. ես հիմա ուզում եմ կոնկրետ, շատ կոնկրետ քայլեր տեսնել կամ անել:




> Էլի պիտի գանք մեր սիրած օրինակին, այլ հարմար օրինակներ չունենալու պատճառով՝ Իսրայել։


Ախր ամեն ինչ շատ ճիշտ ես ասում, է, Տրիբուն, լուրջ: Էն մեծատառերով Հզոր Հայաստանի պահն ա: Իսկ հնարավոր ա՞ առանց բաշիբոզուկ բառն օգտագործելու նաև ասել, թե ոնց դրան հասնենք: Գոնե մի՜ քիչ կոնկրետ, էլի:

Զգում եմ, որ էս թեման միտում ունի «Պատերա՞զմ, թե՞ խաղաղությունից» դառնալու «Պատերա՞զմ, թե՞ հեղափոխություն»:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հայկօ ջան, մենք չգիտենք ինչ ա պետք անել։ Բայց դու ոնց որ շատ ավելի կոնկրետ այլընտրանք գիտես - հանձնվել Ադրբեջանին, բալքիմ բախտներս բերի, հավիտյանս հավիտենից խաղաղություն լինի։ Էտ ո՞նց։ Դե կբանակցենք, կլինի էլի։ 
> 
> Լավ մեր ասածը, համաձայն եմ, ասենք էշություն ա։ Բայց ձեր ասածն էլ ոնց որ կոնկրետությամբ ու բովանդակությամբ չի փայլում ու պակաս էշություն չի։





> Էն որ միակ կառույցն ա, կամ միակ կառոույցն ա, որ հարցի կարգավորման մասին ա խոսոում, կամ միակ կառոույցն ա, որ կոնկրետ քայլեր ա առաջարկում, դա անպայմանորեն չի նշանակում, որ այդ քայլերը իսկապես իրականանալի են ու ճիշտ: Համընդհանուր բորշության մեջ գրագետ ու առանց տառասխալների տեքստը ինքն իրենով բնավ բավարար չի, որ առանձնանա ու ոուշադրության արժանանա որպես ոչ բուլշիթշ:
> Հա ոռի ա որ սենց ա, բայց հիմա ԷԴ Ա


Հա, իհարկե: Նայեք, ես ստեղ ախր չեմ ասում, որ ճիշտը հանձնվել ա, բանակը ցրելը, եսիմինչ: Ընդհանրապես չեմ խորանում ՀԱԿ-ի փաստարկների մեջ, մենակ ասում եմ, որ իրենք խոսում են ղարաբաղյան հարցի ինչ-ինչ, բայց կոնկրետ քայլերի մասին: Իմ ասածն էն ա, տղեք, որ ախր ձեր գրածները հեչ համոզիչ չեն: Բացի «հզոր Հայաստան կառուցելուց» դեռ ուրիշ բան չեմ կարդացել: Եթե սխալվում եմ, ուղղեք ինձ:

----------

Արէա (16.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ախր ամեն ինչ շատ ճիշտ ես ասում, է, Տրիբուն, լուրջ: Էն մեծատառերով Հզոր Հայաստանի պահն ա: Իսկ հնարավոր ա՞ առանց բաշիբոզուկ բառն օգտագործելու նաև ասել, թե ոնց դրան հասնենք: Գոնե մի՜ քիչ կոնկրետ, էլի:


Հայկօ ջան, դու հիմա ուզում ես, որ ես քո համար մի գրառումով Հայաստանի զարգացման տեսլականը ներակայացնեմ, կոնկրետ քայլերով, մինչև 2267 թվականը։ Ռեալ չի էլի։ Բայց, համաշխարհաիյն փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ ցանկության դեպքում կարելի ա զարգանալ։ Տասնյակ երկրներ կան՝ լավ օրինակներով։ Շատերը կոնֆլիտային իրավիճակներում։ Իսրայելը դնենք մի կողմ՝ Կիպրոսը, որ շատ հեռու չգնանք։ 

Երկրին խելացի ու արդյունավետ կառավարում ա պետք։ Իսկ սզբի համար թալանի ու կոռուպցիայի դեմն առնելա ա պետք, ու շատ կտրուկ։ Ու հնարավոր չի առանց բաշիբոզուկի ․․․ բայց, Սաշիկի ոռը փեդ կոխելը շատ ավելի օգտակար միջոցառում կլինի Հայաստանի համար, քան Ալիևի հետ համաձայնության գալը։    Հնարավոր ա, որ մեր մոտ չի ստացվելու ոչ մի բան, քանի որ մենք պոռոտախոս, լոպազ ու անտաղանդ ժողովուրդ ենք։ Բայց եթե մենք տենց անտաղանդ ենք, Ղարաբաղի հարցը ուզում ա քսան անգամ լուծված լինի, մենք էլի կմնանք նույն չմո երկիրը։ Այսինքնս, Ղարաբաղ տուտ նիպրիչոմ, քանի որ միջազգային փորձը նաև ցույց ա տալիս, որ լիքը երկրներ, որոնք ոչ մեկի հետ չեն պատերազմում, սահմանները բաց են, սաղի հետ բարիդրացի են, բայց մեկա անասսսսուն երկրներ են։

Հիմա, կոնկրոտ քայլ ես ուզում, պետք ա Սաշիկի ոռը փեդ կոխել։ Բավականաչափ կոնկրե՞տ ա։ Կարամ նաև փեդի հաստությունն ու երկարությունը կոնկրետացնեմ։

----------

Rammstein (15.03.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (16.02.2017), Շինարար (16.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Ախպեր, լավ դու մենակդ պայքարել ես, մենք քեզ բրախել ենք, հետդ չենք պայքարել, բան դուրս չի եկել։ Կներես, քաք ենք կերել։ Հիմա ի՞նչ ես ուզում անես, սաղիցս մու՞ռ ես հանում, ուզում ես տաս թուրքերի ձեռը՞։  Ընգեր, խնդրում եմ, մի արա տենց բան։ Մենք բոլորս կոլեկտիվ ներողություն ենք խնդրում, որ մեր պատճառով Լևոնն ու Դոդը իրար հետ չկարացան երկիրը դրախտ սարքեն։ Դեմները լիքը ժամանակ կա, կարան էլի փորձեն։


Ես ՔԵԶ շատ-շատ փաղաքշակամ քֆուր տամ։ Իսկ ասելիքս էն ա, որ պաթոսը մի կողմ թող, հանգիստ կբացատրեմ ինչն ինչոց ա։


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես ՔԵԶ շատ-շատ փաղաքշակամ քֆուր տամ։ Իսկ ասելիքս էն ա, որ պաթոսը մի կողմ թող, հանգիստ կբացատրեմ ինչն ինչոց ա։
> 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Ապեր, կարաս կոշտ քֆուր էլ տաս ․․․  :LOL:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Այ հենց սենց բաներ չեմ ուզում ստեղ կարդալ: Հարատև խարան, երկիր-դրախտավայր, էներգիա, պահանջատեր, բան-ման: Մեկն էլ ասում էր, որ մենք դարերով սովոր ենք ստրուկ լինելու, թե ինչ, արդեն չեմ հիշում: Էս կետ չի: Հոգի չենք կանչում, էլի: Հարցս էլ էնքան էլ հռետորական չի: Այսինքն հենց կակռազ բացարձակ հռետորական չի. ես հիմա ուզում եմ կոնկրետ, շատ կոնկրետ քայլեր տեսնել կամ անել:


է կոնկրետ քայլ ասողին ասվումա հեքիաթ ես պատմում, բա ինչ ասենք..

շատ կոնկրետ քայլեր`
- դադարել միայն սեփական փորի մասին մտածել ու լծվել պետականաշինության գործին
- ամեն գնով հասնել Եվրոպական շուկա շահավետ առևտրային ծրագրերով մուտք գործելուն ու բոլորին համոզելուն, որ դա մեր ԵՏՄ ախմախութ... կներեք` անդամությանը չի վնասում..
- շարունակել Արցախի խնդրի շուրջ Ադրբեջանի հետ երկխոսությունը` հարցը ձգձգելով, բայց փորձելով երևան բերել միջազգայնորեն ընդուված զսպող մեխանիզմներ` առճակատման վտանգը չեզոքացնող կամ, առնվազն, նվազագույնի հասցնող
- ձեռքի հետ` ոչ պաշտոնական Երևանի, բայց լուրջ կշիռ ունեցող հայկական կառույցի միջոցով միջազգային դատարաններում կասկածի տակ դնել Ադրբեջանի նկրտումները Արցախ, ՈՒտիք ու Նախիջևան հայկական տարածքների հանդեպ (ու սրա համար կան լիքը իրավարար հիմքեր, ասենք օրինակ հենց իր Ադրբեջանի սահմանադրությունը, որով ինքն իրեն Ադրբեջանի առաջին հանրապետության իրավահաջորդա ճանաչու` ի նկատի չունենալով, որ Արցախը դրա մաս երբեք չի կազմել ու երբեք Արցախը սուվերեն Ադրբեջանի մաս չի կազմել, էլ ինչ տարածքային ամբողջություն)
- նախորդ կետի գոնե թեթև հաջողության դեպքում, փոխզիջման ջատագովները կարող են հանգիստ խղճով ասենք Նախիջևանը փոխզիջել ծեծված 7 շրջաններին
- բուն Ադրբեջանի ներսում ասենք ՌՖ կամ Իրանի քաղաքացի հանդիսացող ոչ հայազգի վարձկանների ձեռքերով խոշոր անհանգիստ ալիքներ հրահրել անխղճորեն ճնշված ու ոտնահարված ազգային փոքրամասնությունների շրջանում, մասնավորապես` լեզգինների ու թալիշների, էնպես, որ ազերիների ուշադրությունը երկար ժամանակով շեղվի մեզնից ու մեր սերժիկներից

առայժù այսքանը

----------

Lion (16.02.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հա, իհարկե: Նայեք, ես ստեղ ախր չեմ ասում, որ ճիշտը հանձնվել ա, բանակը ցրելը, եսիմինչ: Ընդհանրապես չեմ խորանում ՀԱԿ-ի փաստարկների մեջ, մենակ ասում եմ, որ իրենք խոսում են ղարաբաղյան հարցի ինչ-ինչ, բայց կոնկրետ քայլերի մասին: Իմ ասածն էն ա, տղեք, որ ախր ձեր գրածները հեչ համոզիչ չեն: Բացի «հզոր Հայաստան կառուցելուց» դեռ ուրիշ բան չեմ կարդացել: Եթե սխալվում եմ, ուղղեք ինձ:


Ես անձամբ «հզոր Հայաստան կառուցել» գոնե վերջերս չեմ ասել: Ես վապշէ սկսել եմ կասկածել, որ մենք նորմալ պետություն կառուցելու ունակ ժողովոուրդ ենք: 
Մենք շատ-շատ կարանք մեր բալկոնները առաջ տանք, կամ դռան դեմը մետլախ խփենք :Ճ
Իմ ասածն ընդհամենը էն ա, որ կարելի է հավայի չարագացնել գրողի ծոցը գնալը «փոխզիջումներ» խաղալով (կամ քյանդրբազություններ անելով), կարելի է մի քիչ էլ դիմադրել, մարդ ես, կարող ա մի երկու թեթև պատերազմից ու մարտահրավերներից հետո վերջնականապես խելքի գանք:
Չնայած անիմաստ էլ քննարկում ենք, էս պահին ունենք մենակ ճառեր ու բարի ցանկություններ: Բանակցողներն ու փոխզիջողները վայթե չեն երևում, ինչպես որ չեն երևում հզոր Հայաստան կառուցողները:
Կներեք ճոռո-ճոռո խոսելու համար, Տրիբունի ասած, կարաք քրֆեք էլ, եթե դա կօգնի :Ճ

----------

Շինարար (16.02.2017), Տրիբուն (16.02.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ ջան, բայց նաև ասեմ, որ դիտողություններից ավելի հետաքրքիր կլինի *հարցի* մասին քո դիրքորոշմանը ծանոթանալ:


Ի՞նչ հարց, «Պատերա՞զմ, թե՞ խաղաղություն» հարցը՞։ Ասեմ. իմ դիրքորոշումը խաղաղությունն ա, իսկ խաղաղությունը պարտվողական քաղաքականությամբ չեն նվաճում։ Քանի գլխիս քար չեք սկսել գցել, բացատրեմ պարտվողական բառիս օգտագործումը։
 Պարտվողական է ներկայիս Հայաստանում որպես քարոզարշավի պլատֆորմ ընտրել «փոխզիջումը»։ Սա փորձն էլ է ցույց տալիս, ինչքան էլ վրեքներդ մայկա չճղեք։ Պարտվողական է հարցդրման այն եղանակը, որը ելքի միմիայն երկու իրար հակադրվող ճանապարհ է ենթադրում։ Աշխարհը բինար չէ, բացի խաղաղությունից ու պատերազմից գոյություն ունի նաև «խաղաղություն պատերազմի վտանգի ներքո», «պատերազմ հանուն խաղաղության», «խաղաղություն պատերազմից առաջ» և այլն... Պարտվողական է պնդելը, թե պատերազմող երկրի ղեկավարին կարանք համոզենք, երբ քո էլէկտորատին համոզելու լուրջ խնդիրներ ունես։ Պարտվողական է ասել «ժամանակը մեր կողմը չի» ու առաջարկել միակողմանի զիջումներ, անունը դնելով փոխզիջում, ու հետն էլ թուր թափահարել, թե եթե մեզ խաղաղություն չտան, գյոռմամիշ կանենք։ Թե գյոռմամիշ անող ես, էլ ինչո՞ւ ես զիջումներ անում։ Պարտվողական է համարել, որ դու զիջելու հողեր ունես։ Փաստորեն ասում ենք՝ հա, լավ էլ ագրեսոր ենք եղել, խալխի հող ենք ձեռներից ապօրինաբար պոկել։ Պարտվողական է համարել, որ քո երկրի ներքին հարցերը լուծելու համար պիտի ոխերիմ թշնամուդ զիջումներ անես։ Պարտվողական է Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում քաղաքական բազառ սարքել Արցախի Հանրապետության տարածքի մեջ մտնող հողերը։ ...

Բայց էլի ասեմ, չեմ սիրում սենց զրույցներ, որևհետև շատ արագ սրանք դառնում են բազառ-վակզալ։ Համբերությունս էլ չի հերիքում դրածդ բոլոր հոդվածները կարդալ՝ դրանցում տարրական տրամաբանության պակասի պատճառով։ Մի քիչ դժվար եմ մարսում նյութեր, որոնց հիմքում ունկնդրին/ընթերցողին մանիպուլացնելն է՝ բինար հարցադրումներով, անհիմն եզրակացություններով և անտրամաբանական վարկածներով։ Հա, ասելու ես «էլ ինչ խոսամ հետդ, որ չես կարդացել», ես էլ ասեմ, որ ինձ զոռով ստիպելով կարդացել եմ դրածներիցդ «երկուսուկեսը», բայց հեչ մոտս ցանկություն չկա այդ անհեթեթությունները կետ առ կետ վերլուծելու (ոնց որ քո մոտ ցանկություն չկա, ասենք, Լիոնի ասածներին կետ առ կետ անդրադառնալ)։ Ու հա, այս զրույցը ինձ համար սկզբունքային չէ, որ դնեմ բազառվեմ, քանի որ հարյուր ԼՏՊ էլ սկսի պոռալ այս հարմոնիայով, ոչմիթիզհող էլ չի վերադարձվելու։ Կարծում եմ, որ ավելի շուտ քաղաքացիական պատերազմ կսկսվի Հայաստան-Արցախում, քան հող կվերադարձվի։ Իսկ այդ դեպքում վայն եկել բոլորիս տարել ա՝ վերադարձնենք հողեր, թե չէ։




> Ծը՛-լը՞նգ


Հա՞ ջան։ Հիմա էլ, որ Հայկօն չասի մենակ «երգիրը երգիր է պետք սարքել» վերացական առաջարկ են անում, մի երկու թանձրացական առաջարկ անեմ։
 Պետք է ստեղծել ոչ թե ազգ-բանակ, այլ բանակ-ազգ։ Այսինքն ոչ թե ազգովի բանակվենք, այլ բանակը ազգասեր դարձնենք։ Որ բանակային հեղինակությունները լինեն ոչ թե իր ազգակից զինվորին ամենաշատ ճնշողները, այլ իր «թույլ» կողակիցներին սիրտ տվողները ու ազգանվեր բարոյականություն ցույց տվողները։ Սա ո՞նց արվի։ Հետևողականորեն ռազմաուսումնական գործընթացներով, զինակոչիկներին պոզիտիվ բրեյնվոշինգով, զինվորականների սոցիալական կարգավիճակի բարձրացմամբ, արցաղյան ազատագրական պայքարի ներեթիվի ներմուծմամբ քաղաքացիական կյանքի բոլոր շերտերը (սկսած մանկական նկարազարդ գրքերից, վերջացրած ծերերի համար թեմատիկ թզբեխներով), և այլն։ Թարգել այն մտածելակերպը, թե երգիրը երգիր սարքելու համար պետք է վերևից սկսել։ Ամեն նոր ընտրություններին ազգովի մտածում ենք՝ էս ա, էս ղեկավարությանը Սիկտիվկար ուղարկենք, ու կսկսենք ազգովի «ուտել-խմելը»։ Կոնկրետ խնդիրներ բարձրացրու, ու դրան լուծումներ փորձիր տալ։ Թե չէ «Սաշիկի ոռը փեդ կոխելը» նույն կարգի դեմագոգիա է, ինչ «պիտի փոխզիջենք, որ բարգավաճենք» զառանցանքը։ Թե Ալիև համոզող ազգ ենք, մի քիչ ավելի լայն մտածենք... համոզենք Թրամփը գա մեզ նախագահ, որ հայ-ադրբեջանական հպման գծով մեկ պատ կառուցի, ու Ադրբեջանին էլ պարտադրի ծախսերը քաշել... համ էլ ասում են Պուտինի հետ լավ լեզու գտնող տղա ա։  :LOL:  Դաթարի՛ր Ծլնգի գրածները բանի տեղ դնել, ու «երբ քնելուց առաջ գլուխդ բարձին ես դնում, մի քիչ մտածիր քո ազգի մասին»։ Ու վաբշե, սերմանիր «ask not what your country can do for you, ask what you can do for your country» մտածելակերպ։

----------

Lion (16.02.2017), Rammstein (15.03.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (16.02.2017), Բարեկամ (16.02.2017), Գաղթական (16.02.2017), Հարդ (16.02.2017), Յոհաննես (17.02.2017), Շինարար (16.02.2017), Վիշապ (16.02.2017), Տրիբուն (16.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Այ լօվե Ծլնգ !!!

----------

Lion (16.02.2017), Յոհաննես (17.02.2017), Վիշապ (16.02.2017)

----------


## Արէա

Ոչ պարտվողական ա տարեկան 50 000 արտագաղթ ունեցող, 6 միլիարդ արտաքին պարտք ունեցող դատարկվող ու աղքատ երկրում հավայի ազգ-բանակ-ազգ-հզոր-հայրենիք-բարձր-բարոյախրատական ցնդաբանությունները շաբաթական երկու զոհի ուղեկցությամբ, պարտվողական ա էս ամեն ինչից մի ելք գտնելու ջանքերը։
Ոչ պարտվողական ա Ալիևի դեմ խաղ չկա, դրա հետ խոսալ չի լինի, խաբեն, գցեն, կարս-էրզրում, հայոց պատմություն, վայ մեր գլխին ճառերը, պարտվողական ա թշնամուդ բանակցությունների սեղան քարշ տալու, ու դիվանագիտական ողջ արսենալով խաղաղություն պարտադրելու ջանքերը։
Դե գնացեք, է։

----------

Chuk (17.02.2017), Աթեիստ (16.02.2017), Հայկօ (16.02.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ոչ պարտվողական ա տարեկան 50 000 արտագաղթ ունեցող, 6 միլիարդ արտաքին պարտք ունեցող դատարկվող ու աղքատ երկրում հավայի ազգ-բանակ-ազգ-հզոր-հայրենիք-բարձր-բարոյախրատական ցնդաբանությունները շաբաթական երկու զոհի ուղեկցությամբ, պարտվողական ա էս ամեն ինչից մի ելք գտնելու ջանքերը։
> Ոչ պարտվողական ա Ալիևի դեմ խաղ չկա, դրա հետ խոսալ չի լինի, խաբեն, գցեն, կարս-էրզրում, հայոց պատմություն, վայ մեր գլխին ճառերը, պարտվողական ա թշնամուդ բանակցությունների սեղան քարշ տալու, ու դիվանագիտական ողջ արսենալով խաղաղություն պարտադրելու ջանքերը։
> *Դե գնացեք, է*։


Աչքիս (ծլնգալիքիս) վրա։ Իսկ դուք շարունակեք «կուխնիս կռանթը ծորըմ ա, գնամ տանս հիմքը կուվալդով քանդեմ, որ ծորալը թարգի» գաղափարախոսությունները...

----------

Գաղթական (16.02.2017), Յոհաննես (17.02.2017), Շինարար (16.02.2017), Վիշապ (16.02.2017), Տրիբուն (16.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ծլնգը մի գրառումով «Պատերազմ թե խաղաղություն» կոնցեպտը փռեց արևին չորանալու։ Իմ համար էս թեման փակված ա։ 

Եթե էս բաժնում ակտուալ քննարկելու ու քչից շատից զբաղվելու բան կա, գալող ընտրություններ են։ Ցուցակները էսօրվանից վերջնական պարզ են լինելու։ Բաժնի ղեկավարությունը կարա վաղվանից թեմա բացի, իրա քվեարկությունով, թաշա խուստով, բանով։ Համ էլ առաջին անգամ ենք էս նոր համակարգով ընտրելու, տենանք ինչն ինչոց ա։

----------

Lion (16.02.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (16.02.2017), Ծլնգ (16.02.2017), Յոհաննես (17.02.2017), Վիշապ (16.02.2017)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հա՞ ջան։ Հիմա էլ, որ Հայկօն չասի մենակ «երգիրը երգիր է պետք սարքել» վերացական առաջարկ են անում, մի երկու թանձրացական առաջարկ անեմ։
>  Պետք է ստեղծել ոչ թե ազգ-բանակ, այլ բանակ-ազգ։ Այսինքն ոչ թե ազգովի բանակվենք, այլ բանակը ազգասեր դարձնենք։ Որ բանակային հեղինակությունները լինեն ոչ թե իր ազգակից զինվորին ամենաշատ ճնշողները, այլ իր «թույլ» կողակիցներին սիրտ տվողները ու ազգանվեր բարոյականություն ցույց տվողները։ Սա ո՞նց արվի։ Հետևողականորեն ռազմաուսումնական գործընթացներով, զինակոչիկներին պոզիտիվ բրեյնվոշինգով, զինվորականների սոցիալական կարգավիճակի բարձրացմամբ, արցաղյան ազատագրական պայքարի ներեթիվի ներմուծմամբ քաղաքացիական կյանքի բոլոր շերտերը (սկսած մանկական նկարազարդ գրքերից, վերջացրած ծերերի համար թեմատիկ թզբեխներով), և այլն։ Թարգել այն մտածելակերպը, թե երգիրը երգիր սարքելու համար պետք է վերևից սկսել։ Ամեն նոր ընտրություններին ազգովի մտածում ենք՝ էս ա, էս ղեկավարությանը Սիկտիվկար ուղարկենք, ու կսկսենք ազգովի «ուտել-խմելը»։ Կոնկրետ խնդիրներ բարձրացրու, ու դրան լուծումներ փորձիր տալ։ Թե չէ «Սաշիկի ոռը փեդ կոխելը» նույն կարգի դեմագոգիա է, ինչ «պիտի փոխզիջենք, որ բարգավաճենք» զառանցանքը։ Թե Ալիև համոզող ազգ ենք, մի քիչ ավելի լայն մտածենք... համոզենք Թրամփը գա մեզ նախագահ, որ հայ-ադրբեջանական հպման գծով մեկ պատ կառուցի, ու Ադրբեջանին էլ պարտադրի ծախսերը քաշել... համ էլ ասում են Պուտինի հետ լավ լեզու գտնող տղա ա։  Դաթարի՛ր Ծլնգի գրածները բանի տեղ դնել, ու «երբ քնելուց առաջ գլուխդ բարձին ես դնում, մի քիչ մտածիր քո ազգի մասին»։ Ու վաբշե, սերմանիր «ask not what your country can do for you, ask what you can do for your country» մտածելակերպ։


Ծլնգ, չափազանց շատ տառեր են ու չափազանց քիչ կոնկրետ առաջարկներ: Պլյուս՝ գրածդ վտանգավոր չափի մոտենում ա տոտալիտարիզմի: Անձամբ ես ինձ նույնքան կամ նույնիսկ ավելի վատ կզգամ տենց ռազմաշունչ գաղափարախոսությամբ ու կարծիքների ու տրամադրությունների համընդհանուր վերահսողություն ունեցող երկրում, ինչքան հիմա եմ զգում՝ ստեղ:

Հա, ու որ ճիշտ հասկանաք ինձ. ես ստեղ չեմ եկել ու պահանջում, որ ինձ հենց հիմա մի հատ ճշգրիտ քայլերի ցուցակ տաք, թե ոնց ա կարելի Հայաստանը քաքի մեջից հանել: Ես ուղղակի կողքից նկատում եմ, որ դուք խնձորը խնձորի հետ չեք համեմատում: Մի կողմից կոնկրետ քայլերի առաջարկներ են, մյուս կողմից՝ ռազմահայրենասիրական լոլո:

Ես նաև առաջարկում եմ լիալուսնի ժամանակ ազգովի յարխուշտա պարել Խոր Վիրապի շուրջ, լիցքավորվել տիեզերական էներգիայով, էդ էներգիան լրիվ ուղղորդել դեպի թել պանիրը համաշխարհային արժեք հռչակելու գործը, տարեկան քսան ախուլյարդ տոննա թել պանիր արտահանել ալամ աշխարհ, էդ փողերով երկու հատ մեծ փեդ առնել ու մեկը հատկացնել Սաշիկին, մյուսն էլ՝ Ալիևին: Էս նույնիսկ ավել կոնկրետ ա, քան «պիտի սենց լինի, պիտի նենց լինի» շարադրանքները:

Էլի եմ ասում, խնձորը խնձորի հետ, թե չէ անհետաքրքիր ա: Հիմա պարզ ա, որ ոչ մեկդ էլ չեք նստելու ստեղ հակադարձ քաղաքական ծրագիր երկնեք, բայց դե ես ասում եմ էն, ինչ թեման կադալուց աչք ա ծակել:

----------

Chuk (17.02.2017), Mephistopheles (16.02.2017), Աթեիստ (16.02.2017), Արէա (16.02.2017)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ծլնգ, չափազանց շատ տառեր են ու չափազանց քիչ կոնկրետ առաջարկներ: Պլյուս՝ գրածդ վտանգավոր չափի մոտենում ա տոտալիտարիզմի: Անձամբ ես ինձ նույնքան կամ նույնիսկ ավելի վատ կգամ տենց ռազմաշունչ գաղափարախոսությամբ ու կարծիքների ու տրամադրությունների համընդհանուր վերահսողություն ունեցող երկրում, ինչքան հիմա եմ զգում՝ ստեղ:
> 
> Հա, ու որ ճիշտ հասկանաք ինձ. ես ստեղ չեմ եկել ու պահանջում, որ ինձ հենց հիմա մի հատ ճշգրիտ քայլերի ցուցակ տաք, թե ոնց ա կարելի Հայաստանը քաքի մեջից հանել: Ես ուղղակի կողքից նկատում եմ, որ դուք խնձորը խնձորի հետ չեք համեմատում: Մի կողմից կոնկրետ քայլերի առաջարկներ են, մյուս կողմից՝ ռազմահայրենասիրական լոլո:
> 
> Ես նաև առաջարկում եմ լիալուսնի ժամանակ ազգովի յարխուշտա պարել Խոր Վիրապի շուրջ, լիցքավորվել տիեզերական էներգիայով, էդ էներգիան լրիվ ուղղորդել դեպի թել պանիրը համաշխարհային արժեք հռչակելու գործը, տարեկան քսան ախուլյարդ տոննա թել պանիր արտահանել ալամ աշխարհ, էդ փողերով երկու հատ մեծ փեդ առնել ու մեկը հատկացնել Սաշիկին, մյուսն էլ՝ Ալիևին: Էս նույնիսկ ավել կոնկրետ ա, քան «պիտի սենց լինի, պիտի նենց լինի» շարադրանքները:
> 
> Էլի եմ ասում, խնձորը խնձորի հետ, թե չէ անհետաքրքիր ա: Հիմա պարզ ա, որ ոչ մեկդ էլ չեք նստելու ստեղ հակադարձ քաղաքական ծրագիր երկնեք, բայց դե ես ասում եմ էն, ինչ թեման կադալուց աչք ա ծակել:


Հայկ ջան, բայց Էդ փոխզիջումը ոչ մի լուծման չի տանում։ Ռազմահայրենասիրական ոգևորության կամ բանակ ազգ թե ազգ բանակ ոգով բաների հետ ես էլ համաձայն չեմ, բայց Էդ փոխզիջումից հետո օդ են որևէ տեսակի երաշխիքները էսօրվա անհաստատ աշխարհում։ Մեզ կուլ են տալու։ Փորձեք գրողը տանի բայց սա ճակատագրական փորձ ա, հետդարձի ճանապարհ չի լինելու։ Ես քաղաքական վերլուծաբան չեմ ուզում զզվում եմ քաղաքականությունից։ Երկար բարակ կարող  ա մտածեմ կարողանային քո ասած լիքը տառեր գրեմ ոնց դու ես անում, բայց ձեր ասած երաշխիքները օդ են եւ ոնց քաքի մեջ էինք տենց ավելի խորն ենք ընկղմվելու։

----------

Տրիբուն (16.02.2017)

----------


## Շինարար

Ասեք խնդալու ա էջերով բուլշիթ դ ել եւ ֆորումային քննարկումից համարժեք պատասխաններ ուզել։ Գրականություն բաժնի գրառումներն էլ ձեր մոտեցմամբ գիտական հոդվածներ են լինելու։

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հայկ ջան, բայց Էդ փոխզիջումը ոչ մի լուծման չի տանում։ Ռազմահայրենասիրական ոգևորության կամ բանակ ազգ թե ազգ բանակ ոգով բաների հետ ես էլ համաձայն չեմ, բայց Էդ փոխզիջումից հետո օդ են որևէ տեսակի երաշխիքները էսօրվա անհաստատ աշխարհում։ Մեզ կուլ են տալու։ Փորձեք գրողը տանի բայց սա ճակատագրական փորձ ա, հետդարձի ճանապարհ չի լինելու։ Ես քաղաքական վերլուծաբան չեմ ուզում զզվում եմ քաղաքականությունից։ Երկար բարակ կարող  ա մտածեմ կարողանային քո ասած լիքը տառեր գրեմ ոնց դու ես անում, բայց ձեր ասած երաշխիքները օդ են եւ ոնց քաքի մեջ էինք տենց ավելի խորն ենք ընկղմվելու։


Մեր ասած երաշխիքները՞: Ի՞նչ «մեր», Շին: Ես ի՞նչ եմ, ՀԱԿ խոսնա՞կ, թե՞ կուսակցական անդամ: Հիմա՞ ով ա իրոք ասում՝ ով մեզ հետ չի, մեր դեմ ա: Թարգեք, էլի, ախպոր պես: Ես ասում եմ. ուզում եմ Հայաստանում նորմալ քաղաքական երկխոսություն ու բանավեճ տեսնել, ոչ թե էս: Էս յա եղած, յա չեղած, ինձ համար մեկ ա: Չեմ քննարկում, թե երաշխիքները օդ են, թե չէ, չեմ ասում՝ եկեք հանձնենք պրծնենք, ու չեմ էլ կարծում, թե «կուվալդը առած տան հիմք ենք քանդում»: Գնա՞մ էս թեմայից, ինչ անեմ:

----------


## Հայկօ

Էս էլ, ձեր խաթր, մեջբերում եմ ՀՀԿ-ի *պաշտոնական էջից*: Մեր իշխող կուսակցության *պաշտոնական ծրագրի* առաջին կետերն են: Թվում ա, թե խնդալու են, բայց մինչև մենք խնդում ենք, իրենք իրենցին հասել են. ամբողջ երկրով անտանելի ներծծված ենք հենց սրանով, զռռում ա: Մի հատ կարդացեք, էլի, մի ալարեք:

*ՀՀԿ ԾՐԱԳԻՐ
ՀԻՄՆԱԴՐՈՒՅԹՆԵՐ*

Հայաստանի Հանրապետական կուսակցությունը (ՀՀԿ) ազգային պահպանողական կուսակցություն է, որի նպատակներն ու գործունեությունը բխում են Ազգի և Հայրենիքի հավիտենության գաղափարներից: Հայության բնօրրանը Հայկական բարձրավանդակն է, որը Հայոց անփոխարինելի հայրենիքն էՀայոց գերագույն նպատակը, որ իմաստավորումն է իր գոյության, հարատևումն է Հայրենիքում, հաստատումը իր կենսական ուժի, ստեղծագործ հանճարի ու ազատ կամքի: Այդ նպատակի իրագործման գրավականը Հայ ազգային գաղափարախոսությունն է, որում էական տեղ ունի Գարեգին Նժդեհի ուսմունքըԻր առաքելության գիտակցումն ունեցող յուրաքանչյուր ազգ, ելնելով սեփական աշխարհընկալումից, սահմանում է իր արժեքների համակարգը, նպատակներն ու իղձերը, նախանշում իր հարատևման ռազմավարությունը, որոնց տեսաբանված ամբողջությունը հանդես է գալիս իբրև տվյալ ազգի գաղափարախոսություն: Հայ ազգային գաղափարախոսությունը կառուցվում է հայոց արժեհամակարգի ու պատմամշակութային փորձի զուգակցումով` ազգային և համամարդկային արժեքների համադրմամբ: Այն պետք է ամրապնդի հայության հավատը սեփական ուժերի ու ապագայի նկատմամբ և իբրև գաղափարախոսական համակարգ` մշտապես զարգացում ապրիՄենք հավատում ենք, որ գոյություն ունի Աստծո կողմից մարդուն տրված բարոյական նորմերի հաստատուն համակարգ, որին հետևելը ինչպես անհատի, այնպես էլ հասարակության սրբազան պարտքն էԱզգերի մշակութային մերձեցում (բայց ոչ ձուլում), գիտատեխնիկական, տնտեսական միավորում (և ոչ մեկուսացում), այսինքն` հոգևոր-մշակութային ինքնատիպություն և քաղաքակրթական ընդհանրություն. այսպես ենք մենք հասկանում աշխարհի բնական կարգը, այսպիսին է ազգայինի և համամարդկայինի մեր ընկալումըԱստծո կամոք մենք արարվել ենք որպես հայեր, հետևապես` մեր և Արարչի միջև հարատև կապն ապահովվում է Հայ տեսակը հավիտենականացնելու ճանապարհով: Այս ելակետն ունենալով` Հայաստանի Հանրապետական կուսակցությունը մեր պատմության հեթանոսական և քրիստոնեական ժամանակաշրջաններն արժևորում է ազգայինի առաջնայնության սկզբունքով:

Մնացած կետերը սրանցից շատ տարբեր չեն, ու հա, մինչև հիմա ՀԱԿ-ի դիրքորոշմանը հակադարձ ասված ամեն ինչ սրանցից համարյա ոչ մի բանով չի տարբերվում:

----------

Աթեիստ (16.02.2017), Արէա (16.02.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ, չափազանց շատ տառեր են ու չափազանց քիչ կոնկրետ առաջարկներ: Պլյուս՝ գրածդ վտանգավոր չափի մոտենում ա տոտալիտարիզմի: Անձամբ ես ինձ նույնքան կամ նույնիսկ ավելի վատ կգամ տենց ռազմաշունչ գաղափարախոսությամբ ու կարծիքների ու տրամադրությունների համընդհանուր վերահսողություն ունեցող երկրում, ինչքան հիմա եմ զգում՝ ստեղ:


Ի՞նչ տոտալիտարիզմ, այ Հայկօ ջան։ Ինչքան ասում եմ իմ գրածները բանի տեղ մի դիր, ինքդ քո երկրի մասին մտածիր, դու ասում ես տոտալիտարիզմ։ Էն որ «բանագը բանագ չի», կարծում եմ ոչ մեկս էլ չենք առարկում։ Էն որ ունեցել ենք հաղթանակ, որով արժի ու պիտի պարծենանք, նորից դժվար ա անտեսել։ Իմ մնացած ասելիքները էն էր, որ այդ պլատֆորմի մեջ տրամաբանություն չկա, ու ոչ էլ քաղաքական ուժ կա։ Իսկ թե մտքերը ոնց են կառուցվում, արդեն ինքը մտածողը պիտի որոշի։ Իսկ զինվորականը չունի մտածելու ընդհանրապես։ Ցանկացած երկրի բանակ, նույնիսկ ամենա-ոչ-տոտալիտար երկրների, տոտալիտար հիերարխիկ կառույց է։ Զինվորականը երկրի սեփականությունն է, և չի կարող ունենալ սեփական կարծիք քաղաքական գզվրտոցի վերաբերյալ։ Բարձր ժողովրդավարությամբ երկրներում զինվորականների ընտրության իրավունքի հարցն էլ այնքան էլ պարզ չի, հենց օրինակ ԱՄՆ-ում շատերը գտնում են, որ զինվորականները չպիտի մասնակցեն ընտրություններին։ Սրա պատճառով է նաև, որ ազգ-բանակ կոնցեպտը բավականին վտանգավոր է, քանի որ բերում է ռազմական պետականության։ Իմ ասած բանակ-ազգը բառախաղ էր, որի հիմքում բանակը ազգին ծառայացնելն է, ոչ թե Սաշիկների օլիգարխիկ կառույցին նպաստելը։

Խնձոր ոչ այս կողմը կա, ոչ էլ այն։ Էդ փոխզիջումները անկապ պոռոցի ա, նույն ձևի կարամ ասեմ՝ Սաշիկների ոռը փեդ կոխի... մեկ ա ո՛չ փոխզիջող կա, ոչ էլ փեդ կոխող։

Իսկ կոնկրետ առաջարկներ
 թքել քաղաքականության վրա, զարգացման այս փուլում Հայաստանում քաղաքականություն չկա։ զարգացնել շրջանները ներքևից վերև. ստեղծել ամուր կրթական համակարգ, որ շրջանների դպրոցների շրջանավարտները ոչ թե Երևանի տուֆտա բուհերը համարեն իրենց երազանքների գագաթնակետը, այլ մտածեն արտասահմաններում կրթություն ստանալու մասին։ Կասեք որ սա ուղեղների արտահոսքի ա բերում, բայց ավելի լավ է ուղեղների արտահոսք, որոնք արտերկրներից սրտացավությամբ կմասնակցեն Հայաստանի զարգացման հարցերին, քան թե երկար ռուբլու հետևից ռուսաստաններում չոլ եկող կիսակիրթ պառկետ խփողներ բուծելը։ ստեղծել քաղաքացիական անհնազանդության ճկուն համակարգ, որը ամեն մի թարս խոսացած դատավորի կհանի արևին կփռի, Տրիբունի ասած, ամեն մի կոպեկ վերցնող գայիշնիկի նկարները ամբողջ համացանցով ու քաղաքի ստոլբերով կտարածի, ամեն մի դպրոցում «երեխուն մասնավոր պարապել ա պետք» ասող ուսուցչի տռուսիկը գլխին կքաշի։ երիտասարդներին կրթել, կրթել ու նորից կրթել պետականության կորստի վտանգների մասին։ դիվանագիտական կադրեր պատրաստել, թեկուզ պետական ատյաններից դուրս։ լայնատարած ֆինանսական կրթվածությանը ուղղված գործընթացներ սկսել, որպեսզի բնակչության «ունեցվածի կուտակման» (wealth accumulation) մակարդակը բարձրանա. երկրում ունեցվածք ու սեփականություն ունեցողները ավելի սրտացավ են այդ երկրի համար, ոչ թե ամեն մի քաղաքական ալեկոծության ժամանակ ճամպրուկ են հավաքում։ վերը նկարագրված կետերի կոնկրետ իրականացումների համար հայցել ֆինանսավորում ներքին և արտաքին «սրտացավ» բարերարներից, ու այդ դրամը ծառայեցնել այդ համակարգերի բարելավան արագացմանը։ լցվել համբերատարությամբ. երգիրը երգիր չի դառնալու դեռ մի մեկուկես սերունդ էլ։

Ու այս ցանկի և ոչ մի կետի համար էլ պետք չի երկրի ղեկին կանգնած լինել, կամ չինովնիկի պաշտոն ունենալ։ Իսկ քաղաքական բանավեճերը անկապություն են, քանի դեռ 5000 դրամով ձայնը ծախողների հերթ ա ամեն ընտրություններին։ Լոլո-մոլո իմ ասածների մեջ չկա, բայց «ժամանակը մեր կողմը չի» բանաձևը կոպիտ ասած տգիտություն ա։ Նախ, ժամանակը հակառակորդի կողմն էլ չի, քանի անյտեղ նոր սերունդներ են մեծանում, որոնք երբեք Արցախի հետ ոչ մի կապ չեն ունեցել, ու հաստատ իրանց կամքով չեն գնա մի երկու թիզ «չուժոյ» հողի համար արյուն թափեն։ Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ, ուզո՞ւմ ես ժամանակը քո կողմը լինի, լծվի մի որևէ երկիրը զարգացնող համակարգի (իմ ասածների չէ, դու քո համար մտածիր), ու աննկուն առաջ քշի։ Թե չէ պարտվողական քաղաքականություն խաղալը հաստատ այդ ժամանակը մեր կողմից չի դարձնում։

Էսքան բան իմ ակումբային քաղաքական արշավանքներից։  :Wink:

----------

Յոհաննես (17.02.2017), Վիշապ (16.02.2017), Տրիբուն (16.02.2017)

----------


## Շինարար

> Էս էլ, ձեր խաթր, մեջբերում եմ ՀՀԿ-ի *պաշտոնական էջից*: Մեր իշխող կուսակցության *պաշտոնական ծրագրի* առաջին կետերն են: Թվում ա, թե խնդալու են, բայց մինչև մենք խնդում ենք, իրենք իրենցին հասել են. ամբողջ երկրով անտանելի ներծծված ենք հենց սրանով, զռռում ա: Մի հատ կարդացեք, էլի, մի ալարեք:
> 
> *ՀՀԿ ԾՐԱԳԻՐ
> ՀԻՄՆԱԴՐՈՒՅԹՆԵՐ*
> 
> Հայաստանի Հանրապետական կուսակցությունը (ՀՀԿ) ազգային պահպանողական կուսակցություն է, որի նպատակներն ու գործունեությունը բխում են Ազգի և Հայրենիքի հավիտենության գաղափարներից: Հայության բնօրրանը Հայկական բարձրավանդակն է, որը Հայոց անփոխարինելի հայրենիքն էՀայոց գերագույն նպատակը, որ իմաստավորումն է իր գոյության, հարատևումն է Հայրենիքում, հաստատումը իր կենսական ուժի, ստեղծագործ հանճարի ու ազատ կամքի: Այդ նպատակի իրագործման գրավականը Հայ ազգային գաղափարախոսությունն է, որում էական տեղ ունի Գարեգին Նժդեհի ուսմունքըԻր առաքելության գիտակցումն ունեցող յուրաքանչյուր ազգ, ելնելով սեփական աշխարհընկալումից, սահմանում է իր արժեքների համակարգը, նպատակներն ու իղձերը, նախանշում իր հարատևման ռազմավարությունը, որոնց տեսաբանված ամբողջությունը հանդես է գալիս իբրև տվյալ ազգի գաղափարախոսություն: Հայ ազգային գաղափարախոսությունը կառուցվում է հայոց արժեհամակարգի ու պատմամշակութային փորձի զուգակցումով` ազգային և համամարդկային արժեքների համադրմամբ: Այն պետք է ամրապնդի հայության հավատը սեփական ուժերի ու ապագայի նկատմամբ և իբրև գաղափարախոսական համակարգ` մշտապես զարգացում ապրիՄենք հավատում ենք, որ գոյություն ունի Աստծո կողմից մարդուն տրված բարոյական նորմերի հաստատուն համակարգ, որին հետևելը ինչպես անհատի, այնպես էլ հասարակության սրբազան պարտքն էԱզգերի մշակութային մերձեցում (բայց ոչ ձուլում), գիտատեխնիկական, տնտեսական միավորում (և ոչ մեկուսացում), այսինքն` հոգևոր-մշակութային ինքնատիպություն և քաղաքակրթական ընդհանրություն. այսպես ենք մենք հասկանում աշխարհի բնական կարգը, այսպիսին է ազգայինի և համամարդկայինի մեր ընկալումըԱստծո կամոք մենք արարվել ենք որպես հայեր, հետևապես` մեր և Արարչի միջև հարատև կապն ապահովվում է Հայ տեսակը հավիտենականացնելու ճանապարհով: Այս ելակետն ունենալով` Հայաստանի Հանրապետական կուսակցությունը մեր պատմության հեթանոսական և քրիստոնեական ժամանակաշրջաններն արժևորում է ազգայինի առաջնայնության սկզբունքով:
> 
> Մնացած կետերը սրանցից շատ տարբեր չեն, ու հա, մինչև հիմա ՀԱԿ-ի դիրքորոշմանը հակադարձ ասված ամեն ինչ սրանցից համարյա ոչ մի բանով չի տարբերվում:


մթամ ինչ, նենց ես ասում, ոնց որ ակումբցիքով գնացել ենք հանրապետական ենք ընտրել:

----------


## Հայկօ

> մթամ ինչ, նենց ես ասում, ոնց որ ակումբցիքով գնացել ենք հանրապետական ենք ընտրել:


Չէ իհարկե, Շին, եթե տենց ասելու լինեի, տենց էլ կասեի:

Ընդհանրապես՝ էս թեմայում ծայրահեղացումները շատ շատ են: Ես էլ դրանից զերծ չեմ:

----------


## Lion

> Միայն երբ ինքնագիտակցությունդ կգա նրան, որ ասես՝ «հակաճառել եմ»։ Հակառակ դեպքում քո մասին կասեմ էն, ինչ մտածում եմ, երիտասարդ ( տես՝ չասեցի ջահել)
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Այսինքն ինչ, վիրավորանքով սպառնում ես և ուզում ես ստիպել, որ ես իմ կարծիքը փոխեմ? Արտակ, ուշքի արի, դու լուրջ տղա ես, էս ինչ մի էմիոցիաների ես տրվել...??

----------


## Chuk

> Այսինքն ինչ, վիրավորանքով սպառնում ես և ուզում ես ստիպել, որ ես իմ կարծիքը փոխեմ? Արտակ, ուշքի արի, դու լուրջ տղա ես, էս ինչ մի էմիոցիաների ես տրվել...??


Չէ, ուղղակի քանի դեռ քեզ թվում է, որ հինգերորդ դասարանի մակարդակի գրառմամբ «ջախջախել ես» իմ բերած հոդվածները, ես ղժժալու եմ, կներես  :Jpit:

----------


## Շինարար

> Չէ իհարկե, Շին, եթե տենց ասելու լինեի, տենց էլ կասեի:
> 
> Ընդհանրապես՝ էս թեմայում ծայրահեղացումները շատ շատ են: Ես էլ դրանից զերծ չեմ:


Հայկ, ամբողջ խնդիրն էդ ա, որ ՀԱԿ–ը, էս պահին միակ ընդդիմությունը, որին ուզում ենք հավատացած լինենք, որը քիչ թե շատ հույս ա ներշնչում իր ընդդիմություն լինելու մեջ, ՀՀԿ-ին չի հակադրվում մարսելի ծրագրով: 27 տարի տանջված, սմքած, բռնաբարված ժողովդրին եկել ասում են փոխզիջումներ, հասարակ ժողովրդի լեզվով՝ հողեր տանք Ադրբեջանին, դրանից հետո ինչո՞վ ա լավ լինելու, սոցիալի՞զմ ա հաստատվելու, էլ թալան չի՞ լինելու, ախր սկի երաշխիք չկա, որ էլ չեն կրակելու: Համակարգը փոխելուց, աշխատելաոճը փոխելուց, իրանց կենսակերպով վստահություն ներշնչելուց խոսան թող: Անունն էլ դրել են քաղաքական երկխոսություն, ես գեղացի տղա՝ ներողություն, ոչ քաղաքականն եմ հասկանում, ոչ երկխոսությունը:



Հանրապետականը մի կողմից  քո ցույց տվածով իր էջում գրել ա Հայկական բարձրավանդակ, սրբազան, հարատև, Աստված, քրիստոնեություն, մարդիկ ասում են՝ հաաաա, մյուս կողմից էլ ասում ա՝ հինգ հազար դրամ, առ գնա ընտրի, ասում ա՝ գնա ընտրի՝ թե չէ գործից դիմում գրի դուրս արի, ասում ա՝ գնա ընտրի շենքիդ վերելակը սարքեմ, ասումա ՝ գնա ընտրի ես քու սենցն ու նենցը և այլն: Փոխզիջումդ թալանի դեմը ո՞նց ա առնում, կեղեքման դեմը ոնց առնում, ի՞նչ արժեհամակարգ ա բերում, ի՞նչ գաղափարներ ենք բերում, օլիգարխների դեմը առնո՞ւմ ենք, թե՞ չէ, նվազագույն աշխատավարձի շեմը ինչքան ենք բարձրացնում, պարտադրու՞մ ենք որ ֆիրմաները գերշահույթներ ունենալու փոխարեն նորմալ աշխատավարձեր տան իրանց աշխատակազմին,  մոնոպոլիաների դեմն առնո՞ւմ ենք, ո՞նց ենք դա անում: Հողերը տալուց հե՞շտ բան: Ասում ա՝ ինձ ընտրի, հողերը հետ տամ: Հա բա, էսա ընտրում եմ, սպասի հողը քաղհանեմ ու վազելով գնամ ընտրատեղամաս:

----------

Տրիբուն (16.02.2017)

----------


## Հայկօ

Օկ, ուրիշ հարց բարձրացնեմ: Որո՞նք են էն երաշխիքները, որոնց լինելու դեպքում կարելի կլինի խոսել փոխզիջումների-բանի մասին, ու կա՞ն ընդհանրապես տենց բաներ: Առաջինը դե պարզ ա. էնքան աժդահա, հզոր, հուժկու ենք լինում, որ հարևանները վախենան ծպտուն հանել: Իսկ ուրի՞շ:

----------

Chuk (16.02.2017), Mephistopheles (16.02.2017), Աթեիստ (16.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Օկ, ուրիշ հարց բարձրացնեմ: Որո՞նք են էն երաշխիքները, որոնց լինելու դեպքում կարելի կլինի խոսել փոխզիջումների-բանի մասին, ու կա՞ն ընդհանրապես տենց բաներ: Առաջինը դե պարզ ա. էնքան աժդահա, հզոր, հուժկու ենք լինում, որ հարևանները վախենան ծպտուն հանել: Իսկ ուրի՞շ:


Բայց դու ինչ բարի տղա ես։ Պարտադիր ուզում ես ինչ-որ պահի ինչ-որ բան փոխզիջած լինես։  :LOL:  Քանի՞ թուրք գիտես, որ ուզում ա Մուշն ու Սասունը քեզ փոխզիջի։ Ռազմահայրենասեր արիացիություն չեմ անում, հարց եմ տալիս, որ քո պես հետաքրությունս բավարարեմ - քանի՞ հարուստ, հզոր, ուժեղ երկիր գիտես, որը մեկ էլ կանգնել ա ու հայտարարել ա․ «բարև ձեզ, ես զգում եմ, որ արդեն ժամանակն ա, որ ձեզ պիտի փոխզիջեմ»։ Օրինակ՝ Ֆրանսիան կանգնում ա ու Էլզասն ու Լոթարինգիան վերադարձնում ա Գերմանիային։

----------

Lion (16.02.2017), Rammstein (15.03.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (16.02.2017), Գաղթական (16.02.2017), Շինարար (16.02.2017), Վիշապ (16.02.2017)

----------


## Lion

> Չէ, ուղղակի քանի դեռ քեզ թվում է, որ հինգերորդ դասարանի մակարդակի գրառմամբ «ջախջախել ես» իմ բերած հոդվածները, ես ղժժալու եմ, կներես


Է ղժժա, հաջող ղժժոց - ես էլ միմատաբար ենթադրում էի, թե այս թեման լուրջ քննարկման համար է...

Չէի ենթադրում նաև որ դու, այն էլ հավակնելով լուրջ քննարկման ու այդ նպատակով նույնիսկ թեմա բացելով, ոչ միայն կխուսափես դրանից, այլև կփորձես չարաշահել դիսկուսիաներում կիրառվող, սակայն, զուտ ինքն իրեն, առանց փաստարկների, աբսուրդ պրիյոմը, որը կոչվում է սարկազմ: Սարկազմ կոչվածը չափի մեջ կիրառելի է, մանավանդ համեմված փաստարկներով, սակայն զուտ ինքն իրեն, իսկ այստեղ հենց այդ վիճակն է, դրա կիրառությունը ուղղակի ցույց է տալիս, որ կիրառողն այլ ասելու բան չունի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժողովուրդ, ես փեզ կոնկրետ երկու հարց եմ տալիս...

1. Հայաստանը ինչի՞ ա մասնակցում բանակցություններին (ղարաբաղի հետ), ո՞րն ա մեր շահը էս բանակցություններում.

2. եթե ընտրվեց ձեր ուզած իշխանությունը, ասիք "այ էս ա դիս իզ իթ, ախպեր..." հայաստանը պետք ա՞ դուրս գա բանակցություններից ...

----------


## Chuk

> Է ղժժա, հաջող ղժժոց - ես էլ միմատաբար ենթադրում էի, թե այս թեման լուրջ քննարկման համար է...
> 
> Չէի ենթադրում նաև որ դու, այն էլ հավակնելով լուրջ քննարկման ու այդ նպատակով նույնիսկ թեմա բացելով, ոչ միայն կխուսափես դրանից, այլև կփորձես չարաշահել դիսկուսիաներում կիրառվող, սակայն, զուտ ինքն իրեն, առանց փաստարկների, աբսուրդ պրիյոմը, որը կոչվում է սարկազմ: Սարկազմ կոչվածը չափի մեջ կիրառելի է, մանավանդ համեմված փաստարկներով, սակայն զուտ ինքն իրեն, իսկ այստեղ հենց այդ վիճակն է, դրա կիրառությունը ուղղակի ցույց է տալիս, որ կիրառողն այլ ասելու բան չունի:


Լիոն ջան, ճիշտ ես: Ինչքան էլ գրածներդ անլուրջ համարեմ, իմ կողմից նման ռեակցիան անլուրջ վերաբերմունք ա: ԱՎելի լավ ա անտեսեմ, քան էդպես արձագանքեմ: Էնպես որ ներողություն տոնիս համար:

----------

Lion (16.02.2017)

----------


## Lion

էսքանից էն կողմ բամ չեմ կարդում։ Երբ դուխդ, համարձակությունդ կհերիքի, քո մակարդակին համապատասխան մեկի հետ բանավեճ կկազմակերպեմ, էնպես, որ բոլորը նայել ու դատել կարողանան։

Բայց ես վստահ պնդում եմ, որ դու էդքան դուխ չունես։

----------


## Chuk

Կազմակերպի :ճ

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lion

Կազմակերպեցի, չստացվեց - ղժժալու ձգտումը ու վախը պարտությունից գերակշռեց...

----------


## Chuk

Մի սադրիր, չեմ ուզում էլի գրառումներիդ գնահատական տալ :ճ

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ծլնգ, չափազանց շատ տառեր են ու չափազանց քիչ կոնկրետ առաջարկներ: Պլյուս՝ գրածդ վտանգավոր չափի մոտենում ա տոտալիտարիզմի: Անձամբ ես ինձ նույնքան կամ նույնիսկ ավելի վատ կզգամ տենց ռազմաշունչ գաղափարախոսությամբ ու կարծիքների ու տրամադրությունների համընդհանուր վերահսողություն ունեցող երկրում, ինչքան հիմա եմ զգում՝ ստեղ:
> 
> Հա, ու որ ճիշտ հասկանաք ինձ. ես ստեղ չեմ եկել ու պահանջում, որ ինձ հենց հիմա մի հատ ճշգրիտ քայլերի ցուցակ տաք, թե ոնց ա կարելի Հայաստանը քաքի մեջից հանել: Ես ուղղակի կողքից նկատում եմ, որ դուք խնձորը խնձորի հետ չեք համեմատում: Մի կողմից կոնկրետ քայլերի առաջարկներ են, մյուս կողմից՝ ռազմահայրենասիրական լոլո:
> 
> Ես նաև առաջարկում եմ լիալուսնի ժամանակ ազգովի յարխուշտա պարել Խոր Վիրապի շուրջ, լիցքավորվել տիեզերական էներգիայով, էդ էներգիան լրիվ ուղղորդել դեպի թել պանիրը համաշխարհային արժեք հռչակելու գործը, տարեկան քսան ախուլյարդ տոննա թել պանիր արտահանել ալամ աշխարհ, էդ փողերով երկու հատ մեծ փեդ առնել ու մեկը հատկացնել Սաշիկին, մյուսն էլ՝ Ալիևին: Էս նույնիսկ ավել կոնկրետ ա, քան «պիտի սենց լինի, պիտի նենց լինի» շարադրանքները:
> 
> Էլի եմ ասում, խնձորը խնձորի հետ, թե չէ անհետաքրքիր ա: Հիմա պարզ ա, որ ոչ մեկդ էլ չեք նստելու ստեղ հակադարձ քաղաքական ծրագիր երկնեք, բայց դե ես ասում եմ էն, ինչ թեման կադալուց աչք ա ծակել:


Ես ապշում եմ: Հայաստանը չի կարող գոյություն ունենալ առանց ռազմահայրենասիրության, հաշվի առնելով, որ մեր հարևանները մեղմ ասած խաղաղասեր չեն: Մեր առաջնահերթ պահանջները պիտի լինեին զինվելն ու ողջամտություն ձեռք բերելը: Մենք պիտի զենք սիրող ազգ լինեինք խոսքի ամերիկացիների պես: Բայց ես մանրից համոզվում եմ, որ մեր մեջ ինքնապաշտպանական բնազդը կամ bug ունի, կամ ծրագրերի մեջից ջնջվել ա, կամ էլ ընդհանրապես նախատեսված չի եղել: 
Իսրայելի մոդելը մեր իդեալը պիտի լիներ, բայց չէ ոնց կլիներ, հրեաներն ո՞վ են եղել, որ մեզ օրինակ ծառայեն:

----------

Lion (17.02.2017), Rammstein (15.03.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (16.02.2017), Ծլնգ (17.02.2017), Տրիբուն (16.02.2017)

----------


## Արէա

Ապեր, էս էն դեպքը չի, որ բոլորը քեզ հակառակ են մտածում, դու էլ զարմանում ես թե ոնց ա տենց հնարավոր։
Կակռազ բոլորը հենց ռազմահայրենասիրական գծի վրա են, ու քչերն են Հայկի պես մտածում։ Ումի՞ց ես բողոքում մենք ասելով։

----------

Աթեիստ (17.02.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ապեր, էս էն դեպքը չի, որ բոլորը քեզ հակառակ են մտածում, դու էլ զարմանում ես թե ոնց ա տենց հնարավոր։
> Կակռազ բոլորը հենց ռազմահայրենասիրական գծի վրա են, ու քչերն են Հայկի պես մտածում։ Ումի՞ց ես բողոքում մենք ասելով։


Ես ճիշտն ասած վստահ չէի, որ բոլորն էդ գծի վրա էին, դրա համար ասեցի: Ինձ թվում էր, թե «բոլորի» 5%-ը թալանի ու կպցնելու վրա է, 15-20%-ը խաղաղություն ա ուզում, մնացած 75-80%-ը կիսաաղքատ-կիսասոված թքած ունի սաղիս վրա ու հատկապես մեր ռազմահայենասիրության վրա:

----------


## Յոհաննես

Ոչ մի ձև չեմ հասկանում,թե ՀԱԿ-ը ո՞նց դարձավ միակ ընդդիմություն։Չեմ հասկանում ո՞նց կարա ռուսամետ դիրքորոշում ունեցողը էս երկրում ընդդիմադիր համարվի։
Ըստ իս միակ ընդդիմությունը  էս պահին Ազատ Դեմոկրատներն են։

----------


## Հարդ

Վերջապես կարդացի ամբողջը:




> Որոշակի պատկերացում կազմելու համար, թե ինչ էր տեղի ունենում 97-98-ին, շատ կարևոր նյութ  է վերջերս Առավոտում հրապարակված Ժիրայր Լիպարիտյանի հոդվածը: Եթե ուզում եք հասկանալ, թե ինչ է կատարվել էդ թվերին, Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հրաժարական պահանջողների իրական կարծիքները, անպայման պետք է ծանոթանաք նաև էս հոդվածին:





> *ՀԱՆԴԻՊՈՒՄԸ* 
> 
> Հանդիպումը կայացավ շաբաթ երեկոյան՝ կառավարական ամառանոցներում գտնվող փոքր լողավազանի մոտ: ԼՂ-ը ներկայացնում էին ԼՂ վարչապետ ու գործող նախագահ...


Կարծում եմ սա ամենանպաստավոր պահն ա եղել հակամարտությանը երկարաժամկետ լուծում տալու համար: Նաև Ադրբեջանի համար: 

Էն ժամանակ դեռ չէր դաստիարակվել մի նոր սերունդ՝ ում համար հայը մորթող թափող անշնորհակալ վիժվածք ա: Դեռ թարմ լինելով պատերազմի շվաքի տակ ժողովուրդները կարող էին համաձայնել ինչ որ բան տալ հակառակորդին հավատալով, որ վաղը խաղաղ կապրեն: Պլյուս դրան թուլացած Ադրբեջանին ձեռնտու կլիներ պարտվելով տարածքներ հետ ստանալը: Պայմաններն ավելի հարմարավետ էին մեր համար քան էսօր. ամբողջական Լաչին ու նաև շատ հնարավոր էր Քարվաճառ: Սա քիչ թե շատ ընդունելի տարբերակ էր իր պահի համար: Բայց պահը բաց թողնվեց ու հիմա թե՛ մենք թե՛ հակառակորդն ավելի ենք ընկղմվել դեպի ցած:

Ներկայիս պայմանները (ընդամենը Լաչինի միջանցք) չափազանց վտանգավոր են: Ես չգիտեմ, ի՞նչ ա նշանակում միջանցք: Իմ հասկանալով դա ընդամենը Հայաստանն Արցախին կապող մայրուղի ա: Էղածն ի՞նչ ա մի երկու տանկով կփակեն իրանց գործը կանեն: Գոնե նորից պետք ա հասնել ամբողջ Լաչինը պահելուն հետո նոր խոսանք էդ մասին:


Ու ընդհանրապես ինչի՞ ենք մենք էս տարբերակը քննարկում: Շատ պարզ: Մոտակա ապագայում չեմ տեսնում էն պայծառ օրերը, երբ մենք կհզորանանք ու Ադրբեջանին էլ կասենք վերցրեք էդ ձեր պահանջներն ու ռադ էղեք ձեր Կասպից ծովը, մի հատ էլ եք էս կողմ կրակել իսկանդերը կտանք գլխներիդ արա: Դե մենք էլ իսկանդերն առել ենք, որ փոշիները սրբենք, յուղենք, հետը նկարվենք, մի էրկու տարին մեկ հանենք վում վում անենք հրապարակով ուրախանանք: Բայց էդ պուսկ կնոպին սեղմելու իրավունքը մենք չենք առել: Մի գին ունի իսկանդեր համալիրը, մի ուրիշ գին դա օգտագործելու իրավունքը (որը կարծում եմ համալիրից թանկ գին ունի): Սա զուտ անձնական դիտարկում:


Ցավալի եմ համարում որ բոլոր տեղական քաղաքական ուժերը հերիք չի այդ շրջաններն անվանում են հարակից գրավյալ տարածքներ, մի բան էլ դրանց մասին խոսալուց խոսում են թուրքական անուններով (քելբաջար, ֆիզուլի և այլն): Եթե տալիս ենք, եկեք նստենք ու ամենաչոր ձևով ասենք ինչ ենք տալիս ու ինչ ենք ստանում: Տալիս ենք հերթական անգամ կտոր հայրենիքից, որ խաղաղ ապրենք: Դա պակաս հայրենիք չի քան Արցախի ցանկացած սանտիմետր: Հերթական անգամ մեր ժողովրդի մի մաս հարկադրաբար լքելու ա իրա տունը ու տեղափոխվի (Արցախ, Հայաստան կամ ընդհանրապես արտագաղթի հիասթափվելով էդ որոշումից): Սա նրա համար եմ ասում, որովհետև չեմ կարծում թե Բաքվի, Սումգայիթի դեպքերից 50 տարի չանցած հայերը կհամաձայնեն նորից Ադրբեջանցու տիրապետության տակ ապրել:
Ստանում ենք լուրջ միջազգային փաստաթղթեր, որի դեպքում Ադրբեջանի սանձերն ավելի կձգվեն: Մեր ստանալիքն ամենաթույլ կողմն ա: Ես խիստ կասկածներ ունեմ թե հերթական անգամ երբ Ադրբեջանը խախտի պայմանագրերը միջազգային հանրությունը խիստ զբաղված չի լինի իր համար ավելի կարևոր հարցերով:


Այ էս պայմաններում հնարավոր ա դնել կշեռքի մի նժարին հայրենիքը, մյուսին մարդու կյանքի գինը ու հասկանալ մենք որն ենք ավելի թանկ համարում:

Իմ դիրքորոշումը կարճ ու կոնկրետ. փոխզիջման պահը կորցրել ենք: Հիմա պայմանները չափազանց վատն են (կհամարեի նաև արկածախնդիր): Պետք ա աշխատենք փոխզիջման նոր տարբերակ մշակելու վրա, կամ հետ բերենք գոնե 1997 - ի վիճակը:

----------

Chuk (17.02.2017), Աթեիստ (17.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժողովուրդ, ես փեզ կոնկրետ երկու հարց եմ տալիս...
> 
> 1. Հայաստանը ինչի՞ ա մասնակցում բանակցություններին (ղարաբաղի հետ), ո՞րն ա մեր շահը էս բանակցություններում.
> 
> 2. եթե ընտրվեց ձեր ուզած իշխանությունը, ասիք "այ էս ա դիս իզ իթ, ախպեր..." հայաստանը պետք ա՞ դուրս գա բանակցություններից ...


Էն որ, ստեղ մի քսան էջ մարդիկ իրանց կոտորում են, մեկ էլ Մեֆը իրա տիեզերացունց հարցով նիրյատ ա լինում։  :LOL:  Ու, չես իմանում ինչ պատասախանես, կամ վաբշե պատասխանես, թե չէ: Բեզ աբիդ, ախպեր ... 

Անեգդոտ եմ, հիշել… 

Էս ճապոնացիները մի հատ գեր կամպյուտեր են սարքում, որ աշխարհի բոլոր հարցերին պատասխանում ա: Սաղ ազգերը հավաքվում են, ով ինչ հարց ուզում ա տալիս ա, ու էս կոմպը տեղում պատասխանում ա: Հայն ա գալիս ու հարցնում ա. 
- Ի՞նչ կա-չկա… 
Էս կոպմը մի տաս րոպե մտածում ա ու վառվում ա: Էս ճապոնացիք խառնվում են իրար, մի տաս տարի աշխատում են էս կոմպի վրա, ու էլի էս հային կանչում են: Գալիս ու հարցնում ա. 
- Ի՞նչ կա-չկա... 
Էս կոպմպս, բռնում ա ու աշխարհում ի՜նչ կա ու ի՜նչ չկա սաղ հանում էս հային ցույց ա տալիս: Էս հայս նայում ու հարցնում ա. 
- Բա ուրի՞շ ... 
Ու կոպը էլի վառվում ա  :LOL:

----------

Գաղթական (17.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Վերջապես կարդացի ամբողջը:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Կարծում եմ սա ամենանպաստավոր պահն ա եղել հակամարտությանը երկարաժամկետ լուծում տալու համար: Նաև Ադրբեջանի համար: 
> 
> Էն ժամանակ դեռ չէր դաստիարակվել մի նոր սերունդ՝ ում համար հայը մորթող թափող անշնորհակալ վիժվածք ա: Դեռ թարմ լինելով պատերազմի շվաքի տակ ժողովուրդները կարող էին համաձայնել ինչ որ բան տալ հակառակորդին հավատալով, որ վաղը խաղաղ կապրեն: Պլյուս դրան թուլացած Ադրբեջանին ձեռնտու կլիներ պարտվելով տարածքներ հետ ստանալը: Պայմաններն ավելի հարմարավետ էին մեր համար քան էսօր. ամբողջական Լաչին ու նաև շատ հնարավոր էր Քարվաճառ: Սա քիչ թե շատ ընդունելի տարբերակ էր իր պահի համար: Բայց պահը բաց թողնվեց ու հիմա թե՛ մենք թե՛ հակառակորդն ավելի ենք ընկղմվել դեպի ցած:
> ...


Չնայած ինչ-որ հարցերում համաձայն չեմ, բայց գրառմանդ շնորհակալություն դրեցի: Էսպիսի գրառումներն ա, որ պիտի շատ լինեն:

----------

Հարդ (17.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Ծլնգի գրառումները վերջապես կարդացի, սպասելիքներս չարդարացան: Ափսոս, բայց դրանց մեջ բարի ցանկություններից բացի այլ բան չկա: Իսկ քաղաքականությունը բարի ցանկությունների դաշտ չի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էն որ, ստեղ մի քսան էջ մարդիկ իրանց կոտորում են, մեկ էլ Մեֆը իրա տիեզերացունց հարցով նիրյատ ա լինում։  Ու, չես իմանում ինչ պատասախանես, կամ վաբշե պատասխանես, թե չէ: Բեզ աբիդ, ախպեր ... 
> 
> Անեգդոտ եմ, հիշել… 
> 
> Էս ճապոնացիները մի հատ գեր կամպյուտեր են սարքում, որ աշխարհի բոլոր հարցերին պատասխանում ա: Սաղ ազգերը հավաքվում են, ով ինչ հարց ուզում ա տալիս ա, ու էս կոմպը տեղում պատասխանում ա: Հայն ա գալիս ու հարցնում ա. 
> - Ի՞նչ կա-չկա… 
> Էս կոպմը մի տաս րոպե մտածում ա ու վառվում ա: Էս ճապոնացիք խառնվում են իրար, մի տաս տարի աշխատում են էս կոմպի վրա, ու էլի էս հային կանչում են: Գալիս ու հարցնում ա. 
> - Ի՞նչ կա-չկա... 
> Էս կոպմպս, բռնում ա ու աշխարհում ի՜նչ կա ու ի՜նչ չկա սաղ հանում էս հային ցույց ա տալիս: Էս հայս նայում ու հարցնում ա. 
> ...


ապեր եթե տենց պարզ հարց ա ուրեմն պտի ունենա պարզ պատասխան, էջերով պետք չի գրել... ու ասեմ էդ հարցին ոչ ոք չի պատասխանել... եթե մարդն ասում ա "ուժեղանանք որ ուժեղ բանակ ունենանք որ մեզ պաշտպանեն" (հնդհանուր առմամբ փոխզիջման դեմ եղողներն էդ են ասում), նշանակում ա մարդը բացարձակապես գաղափար չունի թե մենք ինչի ենք բանակցյթյուններ վարում ու փոխզիջումն ինչի համար ա արվում... 

էս մենակ ակումբում չի ամբողջ հայաստանի քաղաքական դաշտն ա տենց they have no fucking idea, even a clue why we're negotiating and why we're supposed to compromise.... They don't even know what compromise is...

որ իմանային, կասեին

----------


## Chuk

Հիմա փորձենք թարմացնել քննարկումը:

Եթե ամփոփենք, հիմնական տեսակետն էս է, որ պետք է հզորանալ: Շատ լավ, համաձայն եմ, պետք է հզորանալ:

Իսկ մինչ հզորանալը եկեք հարցը փորձենք դարակ առ դարակ բաժանել:

Ունենք իրավիճակ, ունենք հակամարտություն: Հակամարտության մի կողմը (հայկականը) պնդում է, որ ներկայումս ԼՂԻՄ-ի տակ մտնող ողջ տարածքն իրենն է ու ոչ մի միլիմետր չի փոխանցելու այլ երկրի: Հիմնավորման միջազգային հիմքը ազգերի ինքնորոշման իրավունքն է: Հակամարտության մյուս կողմը (ադրբեջանականը) պնդում է ծայրահեղ հակառակը, որ այդ ամբողջ տարածքն իրենն է ու պետք է վերադարձվի: Հիմնավորման միջազգային հիմքը տարածքային ամբողջականության իրավունքն է:

Կներեք, որ սենց բանալ բաներից եմ գալիս, գիտեմ, որ բոլորդ էլ սա գիտեք, բայց գրառմանս տրամաբանությունը ճիշտ կառուցելու համար ուզում եմ կետ առ կետ գնանք: Ուրեմն ֆիքսում ենք, որ սա իրողություն է, ու որ ուզենք թե չուզենք ներկա պահին գործ ունենք դրա հետ: Իհարկե կան մարդիկ, ովքեր ասում են, թե եթե 94-ին «ճիշտ քաղաքականություն» վարվեր, ապա Ադրբեջանին կապիտուլյացիայի ենթարկած կլինեինք ու հիմա խնդիրն էս տեսքը չէր ունենա: Մարդիկ էլ կան, որ պնդում են, որ եթե 97 թվականին փոխզիջման գնացած լինեինք, ապա հիմա արդեն հաշտություն ու խաղաղություն կլիներ, խնդիրն էս տեսքը չէր ունենա: Ես համարում եմ, որ էս պահին ինչքան էլ քննենք երկու տարբերակներն էլ (իսկ քննել միշտ է պետք), համաձայնվենք կամ չհամաձայնվենք, մեր ներկա պահի խնդիրը հիմա չի փոխվում ու մեր առաջ խնդիրը պետք է լուծենք հիմա:



Հիմա գանք խնդրի լուծմանը: Ինչքան էլ մեր Ծլնգը բերի տարբերակներ, իրականում շատ հստակ բաժանումներ կարելի է անել, ենթատարբերակենրը թողնելով հետագա քննարկման: Իսկ տարբերակները ամենասկզբում երկուսն են.

1. Գնալ լուծման
2. Գնալ ժամանակի ձգման, 10, 20, 100, 200 տարով՝ լուծումը թողնելով պատեհ պահի

Այսինքն մեզ պետք է քննարկել էս 2 դեպքերը ու հասկանալ, թե որ դեպք ինչ ենք ստանում ու ինչ ենք կորցնում, ինչն ենք վտանգում կամ ինչն ենք երաշխավորում:

Վերցնենք կետ 1-ը: ԳՆալ լուծման: Եթե ես չեմ սխալվում, ապա մարդկությանն ընդամենը լուծման երկու տարբերակ է հայտնի: 
Ա. Կապիտուլյացիայի ենթարկել թշնամուդ
Բ. Հասնել փոխզիջման

Եթե վերցնում ենք կապիտուլյացիայի ենթարկումը, ապա դա ուղղակի նշանակում է պատերազմ: Որովհետև հակամարտության առկա իրավիճակում չկա որևէ այլ տարբերակ, որ կողմերից մեկն առանց պատերազմի ընդունի իր ամբողջական պարտությունն ու ամբողջովին հրաժարվի իր հավակնություններից: Պատերազմը կարող է լինել ինչպես հիմա, էնպես էլ 2 կետով որոշակի ժամանակ ձգելուց հետո, նպատակը հնարավորինս հզորանալն է էդ ընթացքում:

Եթե զգացմունքային պահերը թողնում ենք մի կողմ (մարդկային կյանքեր, խեղված ճակատագրեր և այլն), որպես պետություն մենք կշահենք, եթե կարողանանք պատերազմել ու հաղթել: Որպես պետություն եմ ասում, դուք կարող եք հասկանալ որպես երկու հայկական պետություն՝ Հայաստան ու Արցախ, կարող եք հասկանալ մեկը՝ միացյալ Հայաստան, ըստ ձեր ճաշակի: Միավորվել-չմիավորվելը հետագայի խնդիր է իմ համոզմամբ:

Ու պատերազմի ընտրությունն, ըստ այդմ, իմ համար ընդունելի տարբերակ է: Բայց մի դեպքում, եթե իրատեսական ենք նայում ու ճիշտ հաշվարկներ անում: 

Կներեք, կանչեցին գործ անելու, շարունակությունն ավելի ուշ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Չուկ, խի՞ ես տնտեսական, ֆինանսական, կոմունիկացիոն ու քաղաքական ասպեկտները դուրս թողնում ղարաբաղյան հարցից... բոլոր կոնֆլիկտները, նկատի ունեմ ԲՈԼՈՐ, առաջին հերթին վերոնշյալ խնդիրների արդյունք են...

կիսատ ա քննարկումը, ու պրիմիտիվ...

----------

Ծլնգ (17.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, խի՞ ես տնտեսական, ֆինանսական, կոմունիկացիոն ու քաղաքական ասպեկտները դուրս թողնում ղարաբաղյան հարցից... բոլոր կոնֆլիկտները, նկատի ունեմ ԲՈԼՈՐ, առաջին հերթին վերոնշյալ խնդիրների արդյունք են...
> 
> կիսատ ա քննարկումը, ու պրիմիտիվ...


Չեմ թողնում, չհասա: Մի քիչ հետո շարունակելու եմ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բայց դու ինչ բարի տղա ես։ Պարտադիր ուզում ես ինչ-որ պահի ինչ-որ բան փոխզիջած լինես։  Քանի՞ թուրք գիտես, որ ուզում ա Մուշն ու Սասունը քեզ փոխզիջի։ Ռազմահայրենասեր արիացիություն չեմ անում, հարց եմ տալիս, որ քո պես հետաքրությունս բավարարեմ - քանի՞ հարուստ, հզոր, ուժեղ երկիր գիտես, որը մեկ էլ կանգնել ա ու հայտարարել ա․ «բարև ձեզ, ես զգում եմ, որ արդեն ժամանակն ա, որ ձեզ պիտի փոխզիջեմ»։ Օրինակ՝ Ֆրանսիան կանգնում ա ու Էլզասն ու Լոթարինգիան վերադարձնում ա Գերմանիային։


դե ուրեմն դուրս պետք ա գանք բանակցություններից եթե փոխզիջելու բան չունենք... կարա՞ս

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չեմ թողնում, չհասա: Մի քիչ հետո շարունակելու եմ:


օքեյ... անպայման հասի...

----------


## Շինարար

> դե ուրեմն դուրս պետք ա գանք բանակցություններից եթե փոխզիջելու բան չունենք... կարա՞ս


հնարավո՞ր չի, նենց բանակցությունները վարել, որ հա ձգձգվի

----------


## Mephistopheles

> հնարավո՞ր չի, նենց բանակցությունները վարել, որ հա ձգձգվի


իսկ ինչի՞ ես ուզում ձգձգես... ի՞նչ ա դա քեզ տալու... քո կարծիքով մեզ էս վիճակը ձեռնտու ա՞... կամ որ ասում ենք փոխզիջենք, քո կարծիքով եթե մենք հող ենք հետ տալիս իրանք փոխարենը մեզ ի՞նչ են տալիս... քո կարծիքով...

իսկ եթե չես կարում պահես, էն ժամանակ ամեն ինչ ես կորցնում, այսինքն ինչի՞ պտի բանակցեն հետդ եթե էնքան թույլ ես որ չես կարում ձգձգես...

----------


## Chuk

> հնարավո՞ր չի, նենց բանակցությունները վարել, որ հա ձգձգվի


Հնարավոր ա, դրա մասին կխոսենք:

----------


## Շինարար

> իսկ ինչի՞ ես ուզում ձգձգես... ի՞նչ ա դա քեզ տալու... քո կարծիքով մեզ էս վիճակը ձեռնտու ա՞... կամ որ ասում ենք փոխզիջենք, քո կարծիքով եթե մենք հող ենք հետ տալիս իրանք փոխարենը մեզ ի՞նչ են տալիս... քո կարծիքով...
> 
> իսկ եթե չես կարում պահես, էն ժամանակ ամեն ինչ ես կորցնում, այսինքն ինչի՞ պտի բանակցեն հետդ եթե էնքան թույլ ես որ չես կարում ձգձգես...


ինչ մի խառնվել եք իրար էդ բանակցելով, էլ հարց չունենք երկրի ներսում, ես իմ հին հեքիաթը պիտի ասեմ՝ ներսից ուղղվենք, վերջ տանք թալանին, նորմալ, հանդուրժող, առաջադեմ, մարդու իրավուքնենրը հարգող, սոցիալապես արդար երկիր դառնանք, կվերադառնանք էդ հարցին:

----------

Ծլնգ (17.02.2017), Տրիբուն (17.02.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

... հա ի դեպ քո հարցի պատասխանն ասեմ... ոչ, հնարավոր չի... նախ որովհետև իրանք էդքան անխելք չեն որ մենք կարողանանք տենց ափաշքյարա անենք... 

հնարավոր չի... նույնիսկ վտանգավոր ա

----------


## Շինարար

> ... հա ի դեպ քո հարցի պատասխանն ասեմ... ոչ, հնարավոր չի... նախ որովհետև իրանք էդքան անխելք չեն որ մենք կարողանանք տենց ափաշքյարա անենք... 
> 
> հնարավոր չի... նույնիսկ վտանգավոր ա


օքեյ

----------

Գաղթական (17.02.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ինչ մի խառնվել եք իրար էդ բանակցելով, էլ հարց չունենք երկրի ներսում, ես իմ հին հեքիաթը պիտի ասեմ՝ ներսից ուղղվենք, վերջ տանք թալանին, նորմալ, հանդուրժող, առաջադեմ, մարդու իրավուքնենրը հարգող, սոցիալապես արդար երկիր դառնանք, կվերադառնանք էդ հարցին:


էդ էլ ա կարևոր, բայց պետք ա հասկանալ էս կոնֆլիկտի ազդեցությունը հայաստանի տնտեսության, ֆինանսների, կոմունիկացիաների, արտաքին քաղաքականության ու ընդհանրապես բոլոր ոլորտների վրա, որ ճիշտ գնահատենք լուծման արժեքն ու հրատապությունը...

ի դեպ, եթե քո ասած երկիրը կառուցվի ապա հենց էդ հասարակությունը պտի ձգտի անհապաղ լուծել էդ հարցը... էդ հարցը դառնալու ա առաջին գերագույն կարևորության հարց, ավտոմատիկ...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> օքեյ


Շին ջան, իմ ախպեր... What are you trying to achieve by ձգձգելով...

----------


## Chuk

> Հիմա փորձենք թարմացնել քննարկումը:
> 
> Եթե ամփոփենք, հիմնական տեսակետն էս է, որ պետք է հզորանալ: Շատ լավ, համաձայն եմ, պետք է հզորանալ:
> 
> Իսկ մինչ հզորանալը եկեք հարցը փորձենք դարակ առ դարակ բաժանել:
> 
> Ունենք իրավիճակ, ունենք հակամարտություն: Հակամարտության մի կողմը (հայկականը) պնդում է, որ ներկայումս ԼՂԻՄ-ի տակ մտնող ողջ տարածքն իրենն է ու ոչ մի միլիմետր չի փոխանցելու այլ երկրի: Հիմնավորման միջազգային հիմքը ազգերի ինքնորոշման իրավունքն է: Հակամարտության մյուս կողմը (ադրբեջանականը) պնդում է ծայրահեղ հակառակը, որ այդ ամբողջ տարածքն իրենն է ու պետք է վերադարձվի: Հիմնավորման միջազգային հիմքը տարածքային ամբողջականության իրավունքն է:
> 
> Կներեք, որ սենց բանալ բաներից եմ գալիս, գիտեմ, որ բոլորդ էլ սա գիտեք, բայց գրառմանս տրամաբանությունը ճիշտ կառուցելու համար ուզում եմ կետ առ կետ գնանք: Ուրեմն ֆիքսում ենք, որ սա իրողություն է, ու որ ուզենք թե չուզենք ներկա պահին գործ ունենք դրա հետ: Իհարկե կան մարդիկ, ովքեր ասում են, թե եթե 94-ին «ճիշտ քաղաքականություն» վարվեր, ապա Ադրբեջանին կապիտուլյացիայի ենթարկած կլինեինք ու հիմա խնդիրն էս տեսքը չէր ունենա: Մարդիկ էլ կան, որ պնդում են, որ եթե 97 թվականին փոխզիջման գնացած լինեինք, ապա հիմա արդեն հաշտություն ու խաղաղություն կլիներ, խնդիրն էս տեսքը չէր ունենա: Ես համարում եմ, որ էս պահին ինչքան էլ քննենք երկու տարբերակներն էլ (իսկ քննել միշտ է պետք), համաձայնվենք կամ չհամաձայնվենք, մեր ներկա պահի խնդիրը հիմա չի փոխվում ու մեր առաջ խնդիրը պետք է լուծենք հիմա:
> ...


Հիմա փորձենք շատ թեթև հաշվարկներ անել: Նու, հաշվարկ է չէլ, ընդամենը նայել իրականությանը: Կրկնում եմ՝ իրականությունը, ոչ թե մեր ցանկությունները:

Պատերազմի համար կարևոր գործոններից մեկը վերցնենք՝ մարդկանց քանակը: Տարեկան ստաբիլ արտագաղթը, հատկապես բանակային տարիքի տղաների համար, խոսուն փաստ ա:
Այսինքն էս հանգամանքով միանշանակ թուլանում ենք: Ըստ պարբերաբար շրջանառվող լուրերի տարեցտարի ավելի բարդ է լինում անհրաժեշտ քանակի պարտադիր զինծառայողների ապահովումն անգամ:

Սպառազինությունը... նուրբ թեմա ա: Ինչ-որ ձեռքբերումներ ունենք, բայց ըստ որոշակի տվյալների հակառակորդ կողմի ձեռքբերումներն անհամեմատ շատ են: Խոսակցությունները շարունակվում են ունեցածի մի հատվածի մաշված, անսարք լինելու մասին:

Սահմանների հարցում նորից ունենք խնդիրներ: Ըստ որոշ լուրերի չունենք ապահոված առաջին անհրաժեշտության ապրանքների, այդ թվում սննդամթերքի ռեզերվ: Երկարաժամկետ պատերազմ ստանալու դեպքում հնարավոր է լուրջ խնդիրների առաջ կանգնենք ներմուծման ոլորտում: Գյուղատնտեսությունը բարձիթողի վիճակում է, անգամ էսպես չենք կարողանում անհրաժեշտը ստանալ՝ առանց ներմուծման: Հարաբերությունների լավացում հարևանների հետ չի արձանագրվում, վարված արտաքին դիվանագիտությունը լարում է առաջացրել անգամ հայ-վրացական հարաբերություններում ու խորանալու միտում է զգացվում:

Բարոյական միջավայրը անկումային վիճակում է: Ճիշտ է, արտաքին վտանգի դեպքում համախմբվում ենք, ինչպես ապրիլյանին եղավ, բայց հետո հեշտ էլ սառում ենք, որտև լիքը խնդիրների ենք բախվում: Զոհերի հարազատները նորմալ չեն փոխհատուցվել, վիրավորներից շատերը նորմալ բուժում չեն ստացել, մասնակիցներին խոստացվել է ուսման վարձերի կրճատում, իսկ հիմա լուրեր են հասնում, որ մասնակիցներից շատերի զին գրքույկներում ջնջում են սահմանային դեպքերին մասնակցելու մասին գրությունը: Կարճաժամկետ համախմբումը միշտ ռեալ է, հանկարծ ու ձգձգվող պատերազմ ունենալու դեպքում արագորեն հակառակ պրոցեսներն են գնալու, մանավանդ եթե թիկունքում էլ դժվարություններ սկսվեն. անգամ 90-ականների դժվարություններից անհամեմատ ավելի մեղմ դժվարություններ:

Սա էն իրականությունն ա, որն ունենք: Ու պատերազմ ընտրելու դեպքում ընտրությունը մնում ա երկուսը:
1. Անհապաղ անցնել պատերազմի, որտև հաջորդ ցանկացած պահ պատերազմելը մեզ համար ավելի անբարենպաստ է լինելու, քան հիմա,
2. Ժամանակ ձգել՝ հզորանալու համար, նոր միայն մտածել պատերազմի մասին:

Հաջորդ անգամ կփորձեմ խոսել հզորանալու համար ժամանա ձգելու մասին:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգի գրառումները վերջապես կարդացի, սպասելիքներս չարդարացան: Ափսոս, բայց դրանց մեջ բարի ցանկություններից բացի այլ բան չկա: Իսկ քաղաքականությունը բարի ցանկությունների դաշտ չի:


Չուկ ջան, քո խնդիրը գիտես ո՞րն ա։ Էն, որ քո ներկայացրածով այս հարցը մեկ անհայտով քառակուսի հավասարում ա, ասենք x^2-1=0, որը ունի երկու լուծում, ու այդ լուծումներից մենակ մեկն ա հասանելի (օրինակիս մեջ x=-1՝ անտեսում ենք բացասական լինելու համար, ինչը մեր պարագայում կնշանակեր, որ բացարձակ կապիտուլյացիայի հասցնել չենք կարողանում, մնում ա x=1 լուծումը, որը քո ներկայացրածով «փոխզիջումներն» են)։ Ընդունում եմ, որ այս ձևով ներկայացրածները կարող են որոշակի հաջողությունների բերել քարոզարշավի ժամանակ, բայց դրանք «կուտեն» մենակ տրիվիալ հավասարումներով մտածողները (երգիրը երգիր չի, x=0), գծային աշխարհահայացք ունեցողները (պիտի «փողզիջենք» որ բարգավաճենք, ասենք հավասարումն էլ x-1=0 տեսքը ունի իրենց համար), կամ, առավելագույնը, նույն քառակուսի հավասարումներով մտածողները (դե հա, բա մի բան պիտի անես, որ սենց վատ վիճակում չմնանք, ու միակ բանը որ կարանք անենք, փոխզիջելն ա)։

Հիմա ինչո՞ւ ա սա խնդիր, կհարցնես, որևհետև էդ անտեր «հարց» կոչվածը ոչ թե մեկ անհայտով քառակուսի հավասարում ա, այլ մասնակի ածանցյալներով, քաոտիկ դինամիկայով դիֆֆերենցիալ հավասարումների համակարգ ա, որտեղ պարամետրերի որոշ մասը ստոքաստիկ բնույթ ունեն, ու «լուծում» գտնելն էլ լրիվ անհույս ա։ Ու նույնիսկ, եթե կարողանաս էլ լուծել, լուծումը մեկ անհայտի արժեք չի, այլ դինամիկ փոփոխական ա, այսինքն լուծումը ոչ թե «փոխզիջում» ա (x=1) այլ «երկար ու տանջալի դիվանագիտական վարքի այնպիսի տեսակ, որ համ էլեկտորատիդ բավականաչափ բավարարի, համ արտաքին սպառողին չթվա թե չոր կողմնորոշում ունես, համ էլ թշնամուդ չթվա, թե դեմը անպաշտպան գառ ա կանգնած, ու այդ ամբողջը պիտի պատստպարված լինի բավարար մարտունակությամբ բանակով, որ թշնամիդ չկարծի թե կարա բլիցկրիգով հարցդ լուծի, բայց ոչ այնքան, որ էներգարեսուրսներիդ մատակարարողը կարծի, թե դու ուզում ես իրեն երկրիցդ արտաքսես, ու հետն էլ այս բոլորի վրա երկրիդ բոլոր ռեսուրսները չծախսես, որ մի քիչ «բարգավաճել» ել ունենանք մինչև տեսնենք գլխներիս ինչ ա գալիս, ու հետն էլ բոլոր ստոքաստիկ պարամետրերի արժեքների դիապազոնների սահմանում մշակած ունենալ ելքի հնարավոր տարբերակներ,...» (սրա մաթեմատիկական անալոգը հնարավորել էլ չի գրել, քանի որ այսպիսի համակարգերը հնարավոր ա մենակ հաշվականորեն մոդելավորել)։ Հա, ու մոռացա ասել, որ այդ համակարգն էլ ոչ թե ճշգրիտ ա, այլ միմիայն մոդել, ու իրականությունը կարա նույնիսկ այդ բարդ մոդելն էլ ահավոր պրիմիտիվ հանել։

Ու ես լիքը հույսով եմ, որ այստեղի քո գրածները ձեր քաղաքական ներկայացնելիքներն են պրիմիտիվ էլեկտորատին ուղղված, այլ ոչ թե ձեր հարցի ըմբռնումը։ Բայց եթե դուք իսկապես այդ կատեգորիաներով եք մտածում, ապա վիճակը էլ ավելի անհույս ա, քան ես պնդում էե «ներկայիս Հայաստանում քաղաքականություն չկա» ասելով։

Հա, ու որ չասեն աբստրակցիաներով եմ մենակ խոսում, մի երկու մեջբերում անեմ այստեղ ասվածների մասին, որոնք վերևը նկարագրած խնդրի մասնակի լուսաբանումներ են։

Էն որ ասում ես մարդկությանը լուծման երկու տարբերակ ա հայտնի... մարդկությանը այսպիսի հարցերի հումանիստական ոչ մի լուծում էլ հայտնի չի։ Ու նույնիսկ բացարձակ կապիտուլյացիան լուծում չի, ինչպես առաջին համաշխարհայինի փորձը ցույց տվեց։ Եթե դեմ ես, բեր այդ մարդկությանը հայտնի լուծում ստացած գոնե մեկ կոնֆլիկտ, որում բավարարվել են երկու կողմն էլ, ու դա չի բերել հետագա կոնֆլիկտների։ Իսկ թե ինչու եմ ավելացրել «հումանիստականը», որևհետև երիտթուրքերը լավ էլ այս տիպի հարցի լուծումը տվեցին, ու այդ լուծման իրականացման մեջ իրենց օգնեց նաև նա, որ այն ժամանակ էլ հայության մտածելակերպը քառակուսի հավասարումներից էն կողմ չէր գնում։

Մեֆը ասում ա, եթե չունեք զիջելու, դուրս գալ ա պետք բանակցություններից... նույնիսկ Իսրայելը, որ շատ ավելի չունի զիջելու քան մենք, դուրս չի գալիս բանակցություններից։ Բանակցել է պետք բոլորի հետ և միշտ։ Եթե չես բանակցում, այդ բարդ քաոտիկ համակարգի լուծումը քո շահերից հեռանում ա։ Բանակցել է պետք, որ այդ համակարգի պարամետրերը միլիմետր-միլիմետր դեպի քո շահեկան լուծման բերող արժեքների փոխես։ Բանակցել է պետք, որևհետև բանակցելու դադարումն էլ է մեկ արժեք, իսկ կան անթիվ ուրիշները. բանակցել այս բանալիով կամ այն, բանակցել այս անձնակազմով կամ այն, բանակցել սրա հետ կամ նրա հետ, բանակցել այդ ձևաչափով կամ այն... ու այս բոլորի փոխարեն, ասում ենք եկեք ընդունենք մեկ արժեք։ Է ընդունիր, ո՞ւմ ես լավություն անում, քեզ, թե քեզ աշխարհի երեսից ջնջել ուզեցող թշնամիներիդ, ովքեր այդ անթիվ ուրիշ արժեքները անընդհատ դիտարկման մեջ են պահում։

Էն որ մեղադրում են «երկիրը հզորացնել է պետք» ասողներին... սա աշխարհահայացքների բախում ա, ոչ թե իրար հետ չհամաձայնվող կողմերի նշան։ Այդ «երկիրը հզորացնել է պետք» ասողները գիտեն, որ իրականում այս հարցը լուծում չունի, ու մենք կարող ենք մենակ այդ բարդ համակարգի պարամետրերը գնալով դեպի մեր շահեկան լուծմանը բերող արժեքների փոխենք։ Իսկ «հենց հիմա» լուծումներ պահանջող մյուս կողմը քառակուսի հավասարումների կատեգորիայով է մտածում, կարծելով, թե կարաս միարժեքանի լուծում ներկայացնես ու կանգնես կողքը դրանով զմայլվես։

Իմ բոլոր ասածները, որոնք Չուկը անվանեց «բարի ցանկություններ» հենց այդ պարամետրերի որոշ մասի դեպի մեր կողմը քաշելուն են ուղղված։ Դե հա, ես ի սկզբանե էլ քաղաքականություն չեմ խաղում, որևհետև քաղաքակություն խաղացողների գերակշռող մասը քառակուսի հավասարումից դուրս մտածելու ունակություն չունի։ Ինքը քաղաքական գործիչ գաղափարը ստեղծում է դեմագոգիկ երևույթներ, որոնք մենակ իրենց քառակուսի հավասարումներով են առաջ մղվում, ի հակառակ ուրիշ քառակուսի հավասարումներով առաջ մղվողների։ Սրա պատճառով է նաև, որ առաջատար երկրների կառավարման ձևերում այդ քաղաքական գործիչների հաճախակի փոխելու լծակներ կան, որ մի դոդոշին մյուսով կարողանաս փոխարինել, ու մի երկու պարամետրդ այս կամ այն կողմ կարողանաս քաշել։

Հա, ու ԼՏՊ-ի մի անհեթեթություն, որի մասին դեռ ոչ ոք բան չասեց ու մտածում էի նախորդ գրառումներիս մեջ ասել, բայց մոռացա... իր ելույթում որպես փոխզիջման օրինակ է բերում Իսրայելի կողմից Սինայի թերակղզու հետ հանձնումը Եգիպտոսին (ի դեպ միմիայն նրանից հետո, որ Իսրայելը հասավ Սինայը գրավելու իր հիմնական նպատակին, բայց սրա շուրջ ծավալվելու հավես չունեմ),  բայց լռելով լռում է Գոլանի բարձունքների մասին։ Թե էդքան լավ բան ա փոխզիջում կոչելով հող հանձնելը, բա էդ խի էդ մեկը հետ չե՞ն տալիս։

Ասածս ա, Չուկ ջան, եթե շարունակում ես քառակուսի հավասարումների տարբերակներով խոսել/մտածել, մեկը ես հետդ քննարկելիք չունեմ։ Որպես էլեկտորատի մաս ձեր քաղաքական ուժը «մեզ» արդեն կորցրել ա, այնպես որ այս քննարկումը մի իջացրու քարոզարշավային մակարդակի։ Այդ մակարդակով ձեր ասելիքները արդեն ասեցի ինչու եմ պարտվողական համարում, իսկ թե իրական լուծումներ առաջարկելու ունես, խնդրեմ, բեր, մենք էլ փորձենք միանալ քննարկմանը։ Թե չէ քո բինար հարցադրումներով ու միմիայն երկարժեք լուծումներով տարբերակները արդեն ձանձրալի են, ու նույնիսկ ադի-բուդիի ախորժակ չեն բացում։

----------

Mr. Annoying (17.02.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (17.02.2017), Գաղթական (17.02.2017), Վիշապ (17.02.2017), Տրիբուն (17.02.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Սա էն իրականությունն ա, որն ունենք: Ու պատերազմ ընտրելու դեպքում ընտրությունը մնում ա երկուսը:
> 1. Անհապաղ անցնել պատերազմի, որտև հաջորդ ցանկացած պահ պատերազմելը մեզ համար ավելի անբարենպաստ է լինելու, քան հիմա,
> 2. Ժամանակ ձգել՝ հզորանալու համար, նոր միայն մտածել պատերազմի մասին:


էլի երկուկետանի տաբերակներ... այ եղբայր, քեզ ասինք ստեղ պատերազմ ընտրող չկա, դու էլի «խաղաղությո՞ւն, թե՞ պատերազմ» բանաձևով ես քարոզում... էդ բանաձևը պրծած ա, հաշտվի դրա հետ։

----------

Lion (17.02.2017), Վիշապ (17.02.2017), Տրիբուն (17.02.2017)

----------


## Արէա

Իմ հասկանալով սենց ա. ինչքան ուշ եղավ պատերազմը, էնքան ավելի ցավոտ պարտություն ենք կրելու, ու օր առաջ պետք ա մտածել էս հարցը կարգավորելու մասին, շատ ավելի առաջ քան սաշիկին շաքարաքլոր սարքելու բաղձալի երազանքն ի կատար ածելը (ինչը մի քսան տարի տենց երազանք էլ մնալու ա) ոչ թե ասել. խնդիրը լուծում չունի (կամ որ նույնն ա, հեքիաթներ պատմել հզոր հայրենիքի մասին) ու տաք-տաք տեղավորվել բազմոցների մեջ։

----------

Chuk (17.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> էլի երկուկետանի տաբերակներ... այ եղբայր, քեզ ասինք ստեղ պատերազմ ընտրող չկա, դու էլի «խաղաղությո՞ւն, թե՞ պատերազմ» բանաձևով ես քարոզում... էդ բանաձևը պրծած ա, հաշտվի դրա հետ։


Ծլնգ, նախորդ գրառումդ դեռ չեմ կարդացել, սրան արագ արձագանքեմ: Կարելի ա միլիոնավոր տարբերակներ մոգոնել, բայց ես կետ առ կետ գալիս եմ՝ իրավիճակը մեկնելով:
Հիմա քննարկել էի էն դեպքը, որ ընտրում ենք պատերազմը, ու պատերազմի դեպքում քննարկում եմ էս երկու կարևոր ու հիմնական տարբերակները:

Երբ կքննեմ փոխզիջումային տարբերակները, կխոսենք մնացածի մասին: 
Ու բանաձևը պրծած չի:

Ուզեք թե չուզեք, խաղաղություն ուզեք թե ինչ ուզեք, ընտրությունը էդ երկուսի մեջ ա՝ պատերազմ, կամ խաղաղություն: Մնացածը ես կետ առ կետ աստիճանաբար կգնամ: Դեռ նոր եմ սկսել:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, քո խնդիրը գիտես ո՞րն ա։ Էն, որ քո ներկայացրածով այս հարցը մեկ անհայտով քառակուսի հավասարում ա, ասենք x^2-1=0, որը ունի երկու լուծում, ու այդ լուծումներից մենակ մեկն ա հասանելի...


Ծլնգ ջան, ուրեմն սովորական մանիպուլյացիա ես անում հիմա, որտև պարզ ա, որ խնդիրը, որ քննարկում ենք, քառակուսի հավասարում չի, այլ որ պարզեցված օրինակով ընդամենը ներկայացվում ա, քննարկելով հիմնական լուծումները: Ի դեպ զուտ մաթեմատիկայի վրա պրոյեկտելը ստեղ լրիվ անտեղի ա, որտև լրիվ ուրիշ ոճի խնդրի հետ գործ ունենք: 

Որպեսզի քննարկենք լուծման ենթատարբերակները, դրանք պետք է շարադրվեն: Երբ շարադրվում է «մենք պետք է քայլ առ քայլ հզորանանք, լավացնենք կրթությունը, պատաիներին ուղեղին հասցնենք էսինչ բանը և այլն», դրանք լուծումների օրինակներ չեն, այլ լուծումից խուսափելուն ուղղված գեղեցկագույն խոսքեր, որովհետև ոչ մի կետով չի հիմնավորվում, թե ինչ քայլերով պետք է հզորանանք, ինչ ռեսուրսներով, ինչքանով է դա հեռանկարային, ռեալ և այլն:

Եթե մնում ենք ցանկությունների մակարդակում, ապա մենք.
- Պետք է այնպես անենք, որ յուրաքանչյուր քաղաքացի ստանա բարձրագույն կրթություն
- Բարձրագույն կրթությունը չպիտի լինի ֆորմալ, այլ ԲՈՒՀ-երը պետք է դարձնենք բարձրակարգ
- Պետք է քաղաքացու մոտ սերմանել պատասխանատվություն աշխատանքի նկատմամբ, ու յուրաքանչյուր աշխատող լինի պրոֆեսիոնալ, գործին նվիրված
- Ցանկացած ապօրինության դեմ պետք է ընդվզենք, օրենքով պայքարենք
- Պետք է վերականգնենք պատմական արդարությունը, պետք է վերադարձնենք Արևմտյան Հայաստանը, Ջավախքը, Նախիջևանը
- Բոլոր երկրներում պետք է ունենանք պրոֆեսիոնալ կադրեր ինչպես դիվանագիտական, այնպես էլ բիզնես ու կառավարական ոլորտներում ներկայացված

Շատ լավ ցանկություններ են, բայց քանի դեռ չկա ներկայացված սրան ոնց ենք հասնելու, տարբեր ժամանակների կառավարությունների խոստումներից էն կողմ չենք անցնի:

Իսկ հասնելու թռուցիկ ասածդ տարբերակը, որ ամեն մեկս մեր գործն անենք ներքևից սկսելով, մի բան փոխելով, ԼԱՎԱԳՈՒՅՆ դեպքում տեսանելի արդյունքի կարող է բերել 20-40 տարում: Սա՝ լավագույն դեպքում: Էդ դեպքում դու պետք է հաշվարկես, որ եթե անգամ էդ ասածդ արվելու է, ինչերի ենք հասնելու 20 տարվա ընթացքում, ինչքան կորուստներ ենք կրելու, դիմանալու ենք, թե չէ, ու վերջապես, իրականում կհասնենք դրական արդյունքի, թե կարող ա ավելի վատ վիճակի հասնենք՝ ավելի անբարենպաստ պայմաններով:

Կարելի ա շատ սիրուն խոսել: Հետո ասել, որ դե քաղաքականության մեջ ես չեմ խառնվում: Բայց այ որպես քաղաքացի, նույնիսկ կապ չունի նույնիսկ որ այլ երկրի, երբ մերժում ես այս կամ այն առաջարկը, հաշվի առնու՞մ ես, որ դա պատասխանատվություն վերցնել է:

----------

Հայկօ (17.02.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆը ասում ա, եթե չունեք զիջելու, դուրս գալ ա պետք բանակցություններից... նույնիսկ Իսրայելը, որ շատ ավելի չունի զիջելու քան մենք, դուրս չի գալիս բանակցություններից։ *Բանակցել է պետք բոլորի հետ և միշտ։* Եթե չես բանակցում, այդ բարդ քաոտիկ համակարգի լուծումը քո շահերից հեռանում ա։ Բանակցել է պետք, որ այդ համակարգի պարամետրերը միլիմետր-միլիմետր դեպի քո շահեկան լուծման բերող արժեքների փոխես։ Բանակցել է պետք, որևհետև բանակցելու դադարումն էլ է մեկ արժեք, իսկ կան անթիվ ուրիշները. բանակցել այս բանալիով կամ այն, բանակցել այս անձնակազմով կամ այն, բանակցել սրա հետ կամ նրա հետ, բանակցել այդ ձևաչափով կամ այն... ու այս բոլորի փոխարեն, ասում ենք եկեք ընդունենք մեկ արժեք։ Է ընդունիր, ո՞ւմ ես լավություն անում, քեզ, թե քեզ աշխարհի երեսից ջնջել ուզեցող թշնամիներիդ, ովքեր այդ անթիվ ուրիշ արժեքները անընդհատ դիտարկման մեջ են պահում։


Ծլնգ ջան, ինձ թվում ա դու էդքան լավ չես պատկերացնում ինչի մասին ես խոսում... իսրայելի պահով ընդհանրապես լավ չես պատկերացնում..֏.ի՞նչ ա նշանակում պտի բանակցես միշտ... 

քեզ թվում ա քեզ չեն տեսնում, թե՞ չեն յականում ինճ քյանդրբազություններ ես անում... ապեր իրանք էտի 1000 տարի ա անում են քեզնից լավ գիտեն ինչ ես ուզում անել... 

ոչ մի ֆորմուլա պետք չի գրել... ընգել ես չամիչի բաղերը... եթե դու ինձ չես կարում խաբես, իրանց վաբշե չես կարա... 

կոնկրետ հարց ա դրած դու փոխզիջելու բան ունե՞ս, ի՞նչ ես ակնկալում քո տվածի դիմաց... ի՞նչ ես կարծում, մենք ինչի՞ շուրջ ենք բանակցում... 

մենակ խնդրում եմ, կարճ ու առանաց բարձրագույն մաթեմատիկական բանաձևերի...

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ ջան, ուրեմն սովորական մանիպուլյացիա ես անում հիմա, որտև պարզ ա, որ խնդիրը, որ քննարկում ենք, քառակուսի հավասարում չի, այլ որ պարզեցված օրինակով ընդամենը ներկայացվում ա, քննարկելով հիմնական լուծումները: Ի դեպ զուտ մաթեմատիկայի վրա պրոյեկտելը ստեղ լրիվ անտեղի ա, որտև լրիվ ուրիշ ոճի խնդրի հետ գործ ունենք:


Ախր էդ ձեր պարզեցումներն են պրիմիտիվ մանիպուլյացիաներ։ Մաթեմատիկայի վրա պրոեկտելը նպատակը ոչ թե այն էր, որ ցույց տամ թե մաթեմատիկայով պիտի լուծենք, այլ այն, որ դու սկի լուծվելիք խնդրի բնույթը չես տեսնում, ինչ մնաց ամբողջ խնդրիրը կամ դրա լուծումը։

Ցանկություններ անվանի, թե ինչ ուզում ես, բայց դրանց վրա է պետք աշխատել։ Ու կոնկրետ թե ինչ է պետք անել չեմ ասում, որևհետև ամեն մեկը իր ձևորով ա այդ հարցերին նպաստում։ Ու ես ձեր նման չեմ ասում «եկեք ղեկավարությանը համոզենք սենց կամ նենց անել», որևհետև գիտակցում եմ, որ ղեկավարություն փոխող այսօրվա Հայաստանում չկա, ու խնդիրներով պետք է զբաղվել ղեկին նստածներին անտեսելով։ Զբաղվողներ, ի դեպ, կան, մինչև ԼՏՊ-ն ու իր համախոհները նույն մտքերն են բրդում արդեն 20 տարի։ Դու քո ցանկություններն ես բերում, ընդունում եմ՝ լավն են։ Արի դրանց վրա աշխատելու ճանապարհներ գտնենք, ոչ թե լուծում չունեցող բանին պարզամիտ լուծումներ գտնելու խաբկանքի վրա ժամանակ վատնենք։




> Կարելի ա շատ սիրուն խոսել: Հետո ասել, որ դե քաղաքականության մեջ ես չեմ խառնվում: Բայց այ որպես քաղաքացի, նույնիսկ կապ չունի նույնիսկ որ այլ երկրի, երբ մերժում ես այս կամ այն առաջարկը, հաշվի առնու՞մ ես, որ դա պատասխանատվություն վերցնել է:


 :Smile:  Սրանից պրիմիտիվ մանիպուլյացիա դեռ ակումբում տեսած չկայի։ Ես այս թեմայում արտահայտվում եմ մենակ նրա համար, որ հրավիրեցիր կարծիքս հայտնել։ Իսկ ձեր առաջարկած լուծումները _ես_ չեմ մերժել, այլ դուք ինքներդ եք դրանք մերժել սեղմնային վիճակում, քանի որ սխալ տեղ եք այդ լուծումները ման գալիս (նորից նայի պարտվողականության մասին գրառումս)։ Իմ ընտրությունը ներկայիս Հայաստանի քաղաքականությանը չմասնակցելն ա, որևհետև դրանով զբաղվելը խաբկանք է։ Քաղաքացիական անհնազանդությունը այս իրավիճակում ավելի խոստումնալից է, մինչև, այո՛, մի 20-40 տարի հետո կստեղծվի այնպիսի հասարակություն, որտեղ քաղաքականություն խաղալը կդառնա իրատեսական զբաղմունք։ Իսկ դուք ձեր «լուծումներով» թուլացնում եք հասարակությունը, ու նպաստում եք նրան, որ «ժամանակը մեր վրա չի աշխատում»-ը իրական դառնա։ Հաշվի առնո՞ւմ ես, որ դա պատասխանատվություն վերցնել է.... որ հանկարծ չսկսես պատասխանել, ասեմ որ հարցս ռետորիկ էր. չեմ ակնկալում անկեղծ պատասխան, քանի որ հասկանում եմ, որ դու իսկապես հավատում ես նրան, որ քո «լուծումը» կարող է և լուծում լինել։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (17.02.2017), Վիշապ (17.02.2017), Տրիբուն (17.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Ախր էդ ձեր պարզեցումներն են պրիմիտիվ մանիպուլյացիաներ։ Մաթեմատիկայի վրա պրոեկտելը նպատակը ոչ թե այն էր, որ ցույց տամ թե մաթեմատիկայով պիտի լուծենք, այլ այն, որ դու սկի լուծվելիք խնդրի բնույթը չես տեսնում, ինչ մնաց ամբողջ խնդրիրը կամ դրա լուծումը։
> 
> Ցանկություններ անվանի, թե ինչ ուզում ես, բայց դրանց վրա է պետք աշխատել։ Ու կոնկրետ թե ինչ է պետք անել չեմ ասում, որևհետև ամեն մեկը իր ձևորով ա այդ հարցերին նպաստում։ Ու ես ձեր նման չեմ ասում «եկեք ղեկավարությանը համոզենք սենց կամ նենց անել», որևհետև գիտակցում եմ, որ ղեկավարություն փոխող այսօրվա Հայաստանում չկա, ու խնդիրներով պետք է զբաղվել ղեկին նստածներին անտեսելով։ Զբաղվողներ, ի դեպ, կան, մինչև ԼՏՊ-ն ու իր համախոհները նույն մտքերն են բրդում արդեն 20 տարի։ Դու քո ցանկություններն ես բերում, ընդունում եմ՝ լավն են։ Արի դրանց վրա աշխատելու ճանապարհներ գտնենք, ոչ թե լուծում չունեցող բանին պարզամիտ լուծումներ գտնելու խաբկանքի վրա ժամանակ վատնենք։
> 
> 
> 
>  Սրանից պրիմիտիվ մանիպուլյացիա դեռ ակումբում տեսած չկայի։ Ես այս թեմայում արտահայտվում եմ մենակ նրա համար, որ հրավիրեցիր կարծիքս հայտնել։ Իսկ ձեր առաջարկած լուծումները _ես_ չեմ մերժել, այլ դուք ինքներդ եք դրանք մերժել սեղմնային վիճակում, քանի որ սխալ տեղ եք այդ լուծումները ման գալիս (նորից նայի պարտվողականության մասին գրառումս)։ Իմ ընտրությունը ներկայիս Հայաստանի քաղաքականությանը չմասնակցելն ա, որևհետև դրանով զբաղվելը խաբկանք է։ Քաղաքացիական անհնազանդությունը այս իրավիճակում ավելի խոստումնալից է, մինչև, այո՛, մի 20-40 տարի հետո կստեղծվի այնպիսի հասարակություն, որտեղ քաղաքականություն խաղալը կդառնա իրատեսական զբաղմունք։ Իսկ դուք ձեր «լուծումներով» թուլացնում եք հասարակությունը, ու նպաստում եք նրան, որ «ժամանակը մեր վրա չի աշխատում»-ը իրական դառնա։ Հաշվի առնո՞ւմ ես, որ դա պատասխանատվություն վերցնել է.... որ հանկարծ չսկսես պատասխանել, ասեմ որ հարցս ռետորիկ էր. չեմ ակնկալում անկեղծ պատասխան, քանի որ հասկանում եմ, որ դու իսկապես հավատում ես նրան, որ քո «լուծումը» կարող է և լուծում լինել։


Մաքսիմալ անկեղծ ենք, չէ՞, զրուցում: Ուրեմն արի նախ անդրադառնանք քեզ քննարկման հրավիրելուն: Քննարկման ինքդ ես քեզ հրավիրել, երբ ինձ դիտողություն էիր անում իմ ոճի համար: Թեմայում բազում մարդիկ, բազում գրառումներ ու բազում ոճեր կային, որոնց կարելի էր դիտողություն անել: Դու ընտրեցիր ինձ, ու իմ կոնկրետ ոճը: Պատճառն ակնհայտ էիր, դու իմ մոտեցումներին համաձայն չէիր, բայց դա բարձրաձայն չէիր ուզում ասել, բայց համ էլ ուզում էիր մի հատ ինձ կպած լիներ: Էդ ամենը ինչը լավ հասկանալով ես ընդամենը քեզ առաջարկեցի խոսել, որպեսզի ջրի երեսում լինի ոչ թե հարցից կախված իմ նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքը, այլ հարցի նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքը: Ճիշտ դուրս եկա, ահագին ասելիք ունեիր, անկախ նրանից ես դրան համաձայն եմ թե չէ, ու դու շարունակում ես մնալ քննարկման մեջ, չնայած ավելի սահմանափակվում ենք իրար «կծոտելով»:

Սա ուղղակի նրա համար, որ ցույց տամ, որ ինչքան էլ ասես, որ հետաքրքրված չես Հայաստանի քաղաքականությամբ, մեկ է, լավ էլ հետաքրքրված ես:

Հիմա գանք «Զբաղվողներ, ի դեպ, կան»-ին: Քո թույլտվությամբ փոքրիկ ինքնագովազդ, համեստությունս մի կողմ դնեմ: Էդ «զբաղվողներից» մեկը ես եմ, հիմնականում լուռ: Մնացած արած-չարածս էստեղ չեմ դնի, բայց ակումբն արդեն քեզ պետք է բավարար լինի այդ ինքնագնահատականս ընդունելու համար: Ուղղակի ի տարբերություն շատերի ես հասկանում եմ, որ դրանք շատ քիչ են համատարած փոփոխությունների հասնելու համար: Գոնե՝ կարճ ժամանակում:


Իմ պարզեցումները մանիպուլյացիա չեն: Ես հիմա կետ առ կետ գնում եմ: Հերքիր կետերից մեկը ու ցույց տուր, որ մանիպուլյացիա է: Ցույց տուր ռեալ այլընտրանքը բերածս կետերից որևէ մեկը, օդի մեջ քվազիսահմանումների փոխարեն: Չես անում, չէ՞: Սահմանափակվում ես բարի ցանկություններով: Ուրեմն գնահատենք ումն է մանիպուլյացիան՝ ըստ կոնկրետ ասելիքի:


Հիմա գանք 20-40 տարի հետո եկող հասարակությանդ: Օքեյ, սպասենք: Ենթադրենք սպասեցինք: Տարեկան տվեցինք միջինում 50 զոհ, ընդհանուր մի 1000-2000 (նշածդ 20-40 տարի ժամկետում): Ջհանդամ, աչք փակեցինք, որտև հող ենք պահել: Բայց պահե՞լը հաստատ է, թե գուցե տարեկան մի 800 հեկտար էլ սկսենք կորցնել, մինչև քո ուզած հասարակությունը գա:

Երբ ասում եմ, որ պատասխանատվություն վերցնես քո վրա, նկատի չունեմ, որ էդ զոհերն ու հողի հնարավոր կորուստները քո խղճին են լինելու ու դու ես լինելու դրա մեղավորը: Այլ ասում եմ, քննիր էս ասածս ու ինքդ քեզ ու մեզ ասա. հա, հավանական է որ հենց էդպես կլինի իմ ասած տարբերակով, բայց ես համարում եմ որ դա նորմալ է, գնանք էդ 1000-2000 զոհին ու էդ կորուստներին, ճիշտը դա է:

Ու հա, մի քիչ սրում եմ իրավիճակը, որ հասկանաս թե ինչ հարցի ես պատասխանելու:

----------

Արէա (17.02.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ ջան, ինձ թվում ա դու էդքան լավ չես պատկերացնում ինչի մասին ես խոսում... իսրայելի պահով ընդհանրապես լավ չես պատկերացնում..֏.ի՞նչ ա նշանակում պտի բանակցես միշտ...


Մեֆ ջան, ինձ այնքան էլ չի հետաքրքրում թե քեզ ինչ ա թվում...




> կոնկրետ հարց ա դրած դու փոխզիջելու բան ունե՞ս, ի՞նչ ես ակնկալում քո տվածի դիմաց... ի՞նչ ես կարծում, մենք ինչի՞ շուրջ ենք բանակցում...


Այժմյան կոնտեքստում ոչ մի կողմն էլ փոխզիջելու բան իրականում չունի։ Հայաստանին (Արցախը ընդգրկած) չեն տա ոչ մի բան, որը արժենար հող զիջելուն։ Բայց թե վերացական բազառ ես ուզում, ասեմ ինչը կարար ընդունելի լիներ *որոշ* հողերի դիմաց կոնկրետ իմ համար՝ ելք դեպի Սև ծով։ Բայց դե այնքան էլ միամիտ չեմ, որ կարծեմ թե սա տրվելու ա։ Իսկ բանակցելու պետքության մասին հարցիդ լուրջ պատասխանելու համար պիտի թեզ գրվի, որի [հետազոտությունների] ոչ ժամանակը ունեմ, ոչ էլ ցանկությունը։

----------

Գաղթական (17.02.2017), Վիշապ (17.02.2017), Տրիբուն (17.02.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Մաքսիմալ անկեղծ ենք, չէ՞, զրուցում: Ուրեմն արի նախ անդրադառնանք քեզ քննարկման հրավիրելուն: Քննարկման ինքդ ես քեզ հրավիրել, երբ ինձ դիտողություն էիր անում իմ ոճի համար: Թեմայում բազում մարդիկ, բազում գրառումներ ու բազում ոճեր կային, որոնց կարելի էր դիտողություն անել: Դու ընտրեցիր ինձ, ու իմ կոնկրետ ոճը: Պատճառն ակնհայտ էիր, դու իմ մոտեցումներին համաձայն չէիր, բայց դա բարձրաձայն չէիր ուզում ասել, բայց համ էլ ուզում էիր մի հատ ինձ կպած լիներ: Էդ ամենը ինչը լավ հասկանալով ես ընդամենը քեզ առաջարկեցի խոսել, որպեսզի ջրի երեսում լինի ոչ թե հարցից կախված իմ նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքը, այլ հարցի նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքը: Ճիշտ դուրս եկա, ահագին ասելիք ունեիր, անկախ նրանից ես դրան համաձայն եմ թե չէ, ու դու շարունակում ես մնալ քննարկման մեջ, չնայած ավելի սահմանափակվում ենք իրար «կծոտելով»:


Սխալվում ես Չուկ ջան։ Կարդալն էր ինձ հետաքրքիր... բայց այդ կարդալուս ամենաշատ խանգարում էր քո ոճը, դրա համար էլ քեզ առանձնացրեցի ու նշեցի թե ինչով է դա խանգարում, ու նույնիսկ երանգավորեցի, թե ինչ տեսակի կարդալուս էր խանգարում։ Դու ընդունեցիր, ես էլ շարունակեցի կարդալ։ Ու նաև հրավերքդ ընդունեցի, չնայած որ շատ ավելի շուտ էի այն մտքի, որ իմ ասածներից ոչ ոք էլ չի մտափոխվելու, ու, ճիշտն ասած, ես ուրիշներին մտափոխելու էլ չունեմ։

Բայց այս պարբերությունիցդ հետո թեմայում «մնալու» ցանկությունս հօդս ցնդեց, քանի որ չեմ սիրում քննարկումներ վարել մարդկանց հետ, որոնք իմ մոտիվացիաների մասին «մաքսիմալ անկեղծ» ենթադրություններ են անում։ Գրառմանդ մյուս մասը չեմ կարդում, ու թեմայից հեռանում եմ։ Ձեզ բարի քննարկումներ։  :Smile:

----------

Վիշապ (17.02.2017), Տրիբուն (17.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Սխալվում ես Չուկ ջան։ Կարդալն էր ինձ հետաքրքիր... բայց այդ կարդալուս ամենաշատ խանգարում էր քո ոճը, դրա համար էլ քեզ առանձնացրեցի ու նշեցի թե ինչով է դա խանգարում, ու նույնիսկ երանգավորեցի, թե ինչ տեսակի կարդալուս էր խանգարում։ Դու ընդունեցիր, ես էլ շարունակեցի կարդալ։ Ու նաև հրավերքդ ընդունեցի, չնայած որ շատ ավելի շուտ էի այն մտքի, որ իմ ասածներից ոչ ոք էլ չի մտափոխվելու, ու, ճիշտն ասած, ես ուրիշներին մտափոխելու էլ չունեմ։
> 
> Բայց այս պարբերությունիցդ հետո թեմայում «մնալու» ցանկությունս հօդս ցնդեց, քանի որ չեմ սիրում քննարկումներ վարել մարդկանց հետ, որոնք իմ մոտիվացիաների մասին «մաքսիմալ անկեղծ» ենթադրություններ են անում։ Գրառմանդ մյուս մասը չեմ կարդում, ու թեմայից հեռանում եմ։ Ձեզ բարի քննարկումներ։


Մաքսիմալ անկեղծ կարծիքս էի գրում, իսկ եթե ասում ես, որ այդպես չի եղել, ընդունում եմ: Մի՞թե ասելիք ունեցողի համար սա պատճառ է գնալու:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Մաքսիմալ անկեղծ կարծիքս էի գրում, իսկ եթե ասում ես, որ այդպես չի եղել, ընդունում եմ: Մի՞թե ասելիք ունեցողի համար սա պատճառ է գնալու:


Անցուդարձի հոսքում տեսա գրառումդ, ու սրա մասին ուզում եմ մի խորհուրդ տալ։

Ասելիքներս ասել եմ արդեն։ Բայց այո, դա ինձ համար պատճառ է հեռանալու հետագա քննարկումներից, քանի որ ենթատեքստային ենթադրությունները ինձ տհաճ են։ Իսկ խորհուրդս է. թե հարգում ես հետդ բանավեճի մեջ մասնակցողներին, արտահայտվիր իրենց ասածների շուրջ, ոչ թե իրենց մոտիվացիաների։ Այլապես քո ասելիքների մեջ էլ լիքը մոտիվացիոն ենթադրություններ կարող են առաջ բերվել, ու բանավեճն էլ կվերածվի թուքումուրի։

----------

Վիշապ (17.02.2017), Տրիբուն (17.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Անցուդարձի հոսքում տեսա գրառումդ, ու սրա մասին ուզում եմ մի խորհուրդ տալ։
> 
> Ասելիքներս ասել եմ արդեն։ Բայց այո, դա ինձ համար պատճառ է հեռանալու հետագա քննարկումներից, քանի որ ենթատեքստային ենթադրությունները ինձ տհաճ են։ Իսկ խորհուրդս է. թե հարգում ես հետդ բանավեճի մեջ մասնակցողներին, արտահայտվիր իրենց ասածների շուրջ, ոչ թե իրենց մոտիվացիաների։ Այլապես քո ասելիքների մեջ էլ լիքը մոտիվացիոն ենթադրություններ կարող են առաջ բերվել, ու բանավեճն էլ կվերածվի թուքումուրի։


Այդ դեպքում մի բարի խորհուրդ էլ իմ կողմից: Եթե նկատում ես մի բան, որը քո կարծիքով վատ է, դիտողությունդ արա անձնական նամակով: Երբ հրապարակային մտնում ու ուսուցչական ոճով դիտողություն ես անում, մի զարմացիր, որ պետք է սկսեմ մոտիվացիաներ փնտրեմ: Երբ դժգոհում ես մոտիվացիաների մասին գրառումից ու ասում, որ սխալ եմ քեզ հասկացել, սպասիր դիմացինիդ ռեակցիային, եթե ընդունում է իր սխալը, ու ասում, լավ սխալվել էի, անցիր առաջ, ոչ թե անցիր հաջորդ ուսուցչական ոճով գրառմանդ:

Հակառակ դեպքում ինձ չի մնում այլ ելք, քան նորից ընկնել դատողությունների գիրկը, որ դու իմ կոնկրետ տված հարցը շրջանցելու համար պատճառ բռնեցիր իմ գրառման առաջին պարբերության մեջի ոճը:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Այդ դեպքում մի բարի խորհուրդ էլ իմ կողմից: Եթե նկատում ես մի բան, որը քո կարծիքով վատ է, դիտողությունդ արա անձնական նամակով:


Եղավ։ Շնորհակալ եմ ակումբի նիստուկացի մասին հուշման մասին։ Հաշվի կառնեմ։




> Երբ հրապարակային մտնում ու ուսուցչական ոճով դիտողություն ես անում, մի զարմացիր, որ պետք է սկսեմ մոտիվացիաներ փնտրեմ:


Ուսուցչական տոն/ոճ չկար. հումորային դիտարկում էր այդ բանավիճելու ոճի (և միմիայն դրա) ազդեցությունների մասին։ Ի դեպ Վիշապը ինձնից առաջ էլ էր արել քեզ այդ ոճի նյարդացնելու մակարդակի անտեղիության մասին հուշելու փորձ, բայց դա չէր հասկացվել, կարծես։ Ինչևէ, խորապես հիասթափված եմ, որ շարունակում ես «մոտիվացիաներ փնտրելուդ» արդարացումներ ման գալ։




> Երբ դժգոհում ես մոտիվացիաների մասին գրառումից ու ասում, որ սխալ եմ քեզ հասկացել, սպասիր դիմացինիդ ռեակցիային, եթե ընդունում է իր սխալը, ու ասում, լավ սխալվել էի, անցիր առաջ, ոչ թե անցիր հաջորդ ուսուցչական ոճով գրառմանդ:


Ես դժգոհում եմ ոչ թե կոնկրետ գրառումից, այլ քո՝ մոտիվացիաները հարցարդման տակ դնելուց։ Այդպես իմ համար բանավեճը լրիվ իմաստազրկվում ա, քանզի իմ [բոլոր] ասածները անանկեղծության շվաքի տակ են դիտարկվում։




> Հակառակ դեպքում ինձ չի մնում այլ ելք, քան նորից ընկնել դատողությունների գիրկը, որ դու իմ կոնկրետ տված հարցը շրջանցելու համար պատճառ բռնեցիր իմ գրառման առաջին պարբերության մեջի ոճը:


Այս մեկն էլ լրիվ ապացուցում է քո «դատաղությունների գրկից» ազատվելու անկարողության փաստը։ Չեմ կարդացել գրառմանդ երկրորդ կեսը, ոչ էլ գիտեի թե մեջը հարց կա, ու արդեն ոչ էլ հետաքրքրում ա քո այստեղ հետագա ասելիքը։

----------


## Chuk

Ծլնգ ջան, արդեն մի քանի գրառում է, որ իմ մոտիվացիան ես քննարկում։ Մինչդեռ «անկեղծ» բառս վերաբերում էր բացառապես նրան, որ մտածածս անկեղծ ասելու եմ։ Ասեցի։ Հերքեցիր։ Ընդունեցի։ Քո անկեղծությունը կասկածի տակ չի առնվել։ 

Ու գրառումներս էլ ակումբի նիստուկացի մասին չէր, Չուկի ու Ծլնգի զրույց էր, որտեղ Չուկը փորձում էր ներկայացնել իր դատողությունների պատճառը։

Այլ դատողություններ անել-չանելս մնում է իմ որոշելիքն ու իրավունքը։ Քո թեմայում մնալ-չմնալը, գրածներս կարդալ-չկարդալն էլ քո։  Միայն հուշեմ, որ թեմայում քո գրածները շատերին հետաքրքիր են։ Արժի՞ Չուկի ինչ-որ ասածի պատճառով քննարկման մյուս մասնակիցներին զրկել գրառումներդ կարդալու հնարավորությունից  :Wink:  

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Տրիբուն

Չուկ, ես քո տեղը լինեմ, Ծլնգին կարգելափակեմ: Թե չէ վախենամ, եթե Ծլնգի էս գրառումները հրապարակային դառնան, լիքը մարդ մի հատ քառակուսի քյարփինջ վերցնի ու գնա ԼՏՊ գլուխը ջարդի: Էս պահին գոնե մենակ ձայն չստանալու վտանգի առաջ եք կանգնած:  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Lion (17.02.2017), Բարեկամ (17.02.2017), Յոհաննես (17.02.2017), Վիշապ (17.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Տրիբուն ձյա, եթե մարդիկ Ծլնգի գրառումները կարդալով պետք ա դիրքավորվեն սկզբից փոխզիջման դեմ, հետո էլ ՀԱԿին դեմ, ապա խիստ օրինաչափ կլինի, որ ՀԱԿը նախ խորհրդարան չանցնի, ապա որպես քաղաքական ուժ մարի գնա։ Որպես հետևանք էլ եթե մի օր հասնենք պատերազմի, ու Աստված ոչ անի, պարտվենք էդ պատերազմում, առաջին կմեղադրեմ ՀԱԿին ու ինձ, որ չենք կարողացել ծլնգների գրածներին նորմալ հակադրվենք ու մարդկանց իրականությունը մեկնենք։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------

Արէա (17.02.2017)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Տրիբուն ձյա, եթե մարդիկ Ծլնգի գրառումները կարդալով պետք ա դիրքավորվեն սկզբից փոխզիջման դեմ, հետո էլ ՀԱԿին դեմ, ապա խիստ օրինաչափ կլինի, որ ՀԱԿը նախ խորհրդարան չանցնի, ապա որպես քաղաքական ուժ մարի գնա։ Որպես հետևանք էլ եթե մի օր հասնենք պատերազմի, ու Աստված ոչ անի, պարտվենք էդ պատերազմում, առաջին կմեղադրեմ ՀԱԿին ու ինձ, որ չենք կարողացել ծլնգների գրածներին նորմալ հակադրվենք ու մարդկանց իրականությունը մեկնենք։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Մի քիչ էլ Ծլնգին [մեղադրի], էլի  :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, եթե մարդիկ Ծլնգի գրառումները կարդալով պետք ա դիրքավորվեն սկզբից փոխզիջման դեմ, հետո էլ ՀԱԿին դեմ, ապա խիստ օրինաչափ կլինի, որ ՀԱԿը նախ խորհրդարան չանցնի, ապա որպես քաղաքական ուժ մարի գնա։ Որպես հետևանք էլ եթե մի օր հասնենք պատերազմի, ու Աստված ոչ անի, պարտվենք էդ պատերազմում, առաջին կմեղադրեմ ՀԱԿին ու ինձ, որ չենք կարողացել ծլնգների գրածներին նորմալ հակադրվենք ու մարդկանց իրականությունը մեկնենք։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Ապեր, մի նեղվի, ինչպես գիտես, ստեղ կարծիքը մինչև Ծլնգի գրելն էր ձևավորված։ Ես մեղավոր չեմ, որ Ծլնգի կես էջանոց գրառումն ավելի հիմնավոր ա ու ավելի համոզիչ ա, քան ԼՏՊ չորս ժամանոց ելույթը։ Ու նենց չի, էլի, որ իմ մտավոր ունակությունները կաղում են, որ ԼՏՊ մտքի թռիչքը չեմ կարում ողջ խորությամբ ընկալեմ, դրա համար էլ Ծլնգի գրածն ա դուրս գալիս։  :LOL: 

Ու պետք չի պատերազմով մարդկանց վախեցնել, շատ անհամ մարտավարություն ա։ Էտ նույն բանն ա, որ վախացնես, որ ժամը վացից հետո մութն ընկնելու ա։ Ասածս էն ա, որ պատերազմի հավանականությունը մեր ռեգիոնում մշտական ֆակտոր ա, արդեն չորս հազար տարի ա, որին միշտ պետք ա պատրաստ լինել: Դրա հավանականությունը Լևոնի հոդվածներով, յանի բանակցելով, կարճ ասած, զահլա տանելով, ոչ առանձնապես ավելանում ա, ոչ էլ պակասում ա։ 

Այսինքն, ՀԱԿ-ի ձայն չստանալը լինելու ա մի պարզ պատճառով - 5000 դրամ չվերցնողների մեծամասնությունը ռացիոնալ դատելու ունակություն ունի, ու դա ուրախացնում ա։

----------

Lion (17.02.2017), Բարեկամ (17.02.2017), Յոհաննես (17.02.2017), Վիշապ (17.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Մի քիչ էլ Ծլնգին [մեղադրի], էլի


Բացառվում ա, ինքն իր վրա քաղաքական պատասխանատվություն չի վերցնում, մնում ա կարծիք հայտնող։ Ես վերցնում եմ՝ որպես քաղաքական հստակ դիրքորոշում ունեցող ուժի ներկայացուցիչ։


Տրիբուն ձյա, ռացիոնալ մտածող մարդիկ ընտրելու են ՀԱԿին ու խաղաղությունը, առխային եղիր։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, ռացիոնալ մտածող մարդիկ ընտրելու են ՀԱԿին ու խաղաղությունը, առխային եղիր։


Չեն կարա   :Sad:  Գիտես ինչի՞, տենց որ լիներ աշխարհում պատերազմները վաղուց վերացած կլինեին, քանի որ պատերազմ ոչ մեկը էս աշխարհում չի ուզում, բացառությամբ որոշ հոգեկան հիվանդ սադիստների։ 

Կամ էլ կարելի ա ենթադրել, որ էս աշխարհում ռացիոնալ մնացել ա մենակ Լևոնը իրա ՀԱԿ-ով, մեկ էլ իրան պոտենցիալ ձայն տվող հինգ հոգին։ Կամ էլ դուք եք ձեր մասին էտ կարծիքին։ Բայց պիտի հիասթափեցնեմ, ախպերս, էտ տենց չի  :LOL:

----------

Lion (17.02.2017), Վիշապ (17.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Դեռ ժամանակ կա, կտեսնենք )

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Վիշապ

Իմ կարծիքով Ծլնգի մաթեմատիկական նմանակումը շատ հաջող էր ու տրամաբանական։ Ճիշտն ասած ես չեմ ուզում հավատալ, որ հակադարձողները հակադարձում են իսկապես մտածելով (հույս ունեմ մարդկանց տրամաբանությունը չի կաղում, խանգարող հանգամանքներ կան, ասենք՝ էմոցիաներ)։ 
«Փոխզիջողների» հիմնավորումները շատ պրիմիտիվ են և ելնում են ընդհամենը հետևյալ *միակողմանի* համոզմունքից․

1. Հնարավոր է հիմա Ադրբեջանի հետ հենց հիմա երկարաժամկետ հաշտության գնալ առանց պատերազմ հրահրելու, ասենք X պայմաններին բավարարելով (դիցուք որտեղ առնվազն «փոխզիջողները» սաղ են մնում ու չեն կորցնում սեփականությունը, դե համեմատական իմաստով)
2. Հակառակ պարագայում եթե չզիջեցինք մասը այսօր, ապա վաղը կորցնելու ենք ամբողջը (էլի համեմատական իմաստով, Հ․Գ․ ԼՏՊ-ի խոսքերն են)
Մնացած զեղումները հանենք պարզության համար։

Ինչու եմ ընդգծել, որ այդ համոզմունքը միակողմանի է, որովհետև չի դիտարկվում Ադրբեջանի տեսակետը։
Հիմա Ադրբեջանի տեսակետը նույն անալոգիայով։
1. Հայաստանի հետ հենց հիմա փոխզիջումների գնանք, կունենանք մասը։
2. Հայաստանի հետ այսօր փոխզիջումների *չ*գնանք, վաղը կունենանք ամբողջը։

Հիմա բացատրեք տրամաբանական սխալը, եթե այն կա, իսկ եթե չկա, բացատրեք, թե ինչու եք Ադրբեջանին դրել ապուշի տեղ ։Ճ

Հ․Գ․ Էս նույնը կարծեմ մի երեք տարի առաջ էլ էինք գրել-մրել, ու վայթե նույնքան անհույս էինք, որքան հիմա ենք։

----------

Lion (17.02.2017), Տրիբուն (17.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Ճիշտն ասած ես չեմ ուզում հավատալ, որ հակադարձողները հակադարձում են իսկապես մտածելով (Հույս ունեմ մարդկանց տրամաբանությունը չի կաղում, խանգարող հանգամանքներ կան, ասենք՝ էմոցիաներ)։ 
> «Փոխզիջողների» հիմնավորումները շատ պրիմիտիվ են և ելնում են ընդհամենը հետևյալ *միակողմանի* համոզմունքից․


Հույս ունեմ,որ իմ գրառումների ոճը քննադատողները նաև էս գարառման պիտակումները կքննադատեն։ Իսկ մնացածին հետո կարձագանքեմ։ Ու հա՛, հետո կարձագանքեմ, ինչքան էլ ոմանք ներվայնանան իմ էդ ոճից։ Որտև եթե չներվայնանան էս գրառման ոճից, իսկ իմինից ներվայնանան, էդ շատ խոսուն ա։


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Chuk

Փոքրիկ սադրանք, մինչ քննարկումը շարունակելը։

Փոխզիջմանը դեմ էս թեմայում հանդես եկողների մեծ մասը արտագաղթածներն են։

Փոխզիջմանը կողմ էս թեմայում հանդես եկողների մեծ մասը ստեղ մնացածներն են։

Եթե կոպիտ ձևակերպենք, ապա ցանկացած լուծման դեպքում հարված ուտողները ստեղ մնացածներն են։

Սա փոքրիկ դիտարկում էր՝ յուրաքանչյուրիդ դատողությանը մնացածը թողնելով։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ես արտագաղթած չեմ, քրոջս տղեն բանակում ա, իմ տղեն 2 տարուց զորակոչիկ ա, Լիոնը արտագաղթած չի։ Մնացածը կարան իրանց փայ խոսան։ Շատ անհարմար դատողություն ես արել, Չուկ, ու բավականին տգեղ։

----------

Գաղթական (17.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Եթե անուն առ անուն գրեի, քեզ չարտագաղթածների մեջ էի գրելու։ Թող տգեղ լինի,ինձ քրֆեք տենց տգեղ դատողություններ անելու համար։ Բայց ես դեռ ավելի տգեղ դատողություններ կարող եմ անել։ 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Տրիբուն

Իզուր մի արա, քանի որ ընտրություններին կերևա։ Իսկ Լևոն Զուրաբյանն ասել ա, որ էս անգամ սաղ արդար ա լինելու։ Իսկ ես իրան հավատում եմ, դե գիտես էլի։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ծլգն էլ արտագաղթածի տպավորություն չի թողնում։

----------


## Chuk

Կորոշեմ երբ ինչ եմ ասում։ Իսկ Ծլնգի պահով լուռ եմ։ Իրան չէի ակնարկել, որ խորանամ։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, ինձ այնքան էլ չի հետաքրքրում թե քեզ ինչ ա թվում...
> 
> 
> Այժմյան կոնտեքստում ոչ մի կողմն էլ փոխզիջելու բան իրականում չունի։ Հայաստանին (Արցախը ընդգրկած) չեն տա ոչ մի բան, որը արժենար հող զիջելուն։ Բայց թե վերացական բազառ ես ուզում, ասեմ ինչը կարար ընդունելի լիներ *որոշ* հողերի դիմաց կոնկրետ իմ համար՝ ելք դեպի Սև ծով։ Բայց դե այնքան էլ միամիտ չեմ, որ կարծեմ թե սա տրվելու ա։ Իսկ բանակցելու պետքության մասին հարցիդ լուրջ պատասխանելու համար պիտի թեզ գրվի, որի [հետազոտությունների] ոչ ժամանակը ունեմ, ոչ էլ ցանկությունը։


մերսի որ ուղիղ պատասխանեցիր... իսկ ինչի՞ չեն տա...

----------


## Գաղթական

սպասում էի, որ ինչ որ մեկը նման բան կարող ա ասի, բայց Չուկից, ճիշտն ասած, չէի սպասում..
ափսոս...

----------


## Շինարար

> Եթե անուն առ անուն գրեի, քեզ չարտագաղթածների մեջ էի գրելու։ Թող տգեղ լինի,ինձ քրֆեք տենց տգեղ դատողություններ անելու համար։ Բայց ես դեռ ավելի տգեղ դատողություններ կարող եմ անել։ 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Այսինքն եթե մարդ գնում ա արտասանում գիտական աշխատանք կատարելու դա կոչվո՞ւմ արտագաղթա՞ծ։ Ես Հայաստանից ի քաղաքացի եմ եւ ոնց հայ ժողովրդի մի ստվար մասը սեզոնային աշխատանքի եմ դրսում։ Ու իմ դրսում լինելն էլ եթե հետագայում ավելի երկարատև լինի կապված չի Արցախի խնդրի հետ։

----------

Տրիբուն (17.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Հետաքրքիր ա, որ գրածիս միանգամից սենց արձագանքներ եղան,մինչդեռ ընդամենը փոքրիկ ստատիստիկա էր։

Ես օրինակ մտածում էի, որ կգրվի, որ երբ դրսից ես նայում, պատկերն ավելի ամբողջական ես տեսնում, իսկ ներսից՝ ավելի անհանգիստ։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mephistopheles

Երբ դրսից ես նայում, պատկերն ավելի ամբողջական ա երևում...

----------


## Chuk

> Փոքրիկ սադրանք, մինչ քննարկումը շարունակելը


Եթե ինչ-որ մեկին թվում էր, որ իմ սադրանքն էդքան տրիվյալ էր լինելու, ապա մեղմ ժպտում եմ  :Wink: 


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Chuk

> Երբ դրսից ես նայում, պատկերն ավելի ամբողջական ա երևում...


Դրսից նայելը բավարար պայման չի, Մեֆ ջան։ Պետք ա նաև հավակնություննեը մի կողմ դնել։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ախպեր, էս թեման օբշի փագեք էլի։ Լևոնն ա էլի, պռովակատոր, ժողովրդին իրար դեմ ա հանում։

----------

Գաղթական (17.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Տրիբուն, դու էլ ստեղ չէիր գրելու։ 

Կարանք վերնագիրը փոխենք, բայց մեր դռանը չոքած խնդիրը ոնց փակենք։ Լրջացեք։ Լևոնը կապ չունի։ Կապ ունի էնքանով, որ ի տարբերություն մնացած սաղի ռիսկ ա անում խոսել։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Վիշապ

Չուկ ջան, ասեմ, որ տրամաբանական հարցերին սենց «սադրանքներով» պատասխանելն էլ վայթե հեչ քո օգտին չի ախպերս :Ճ
Մի քիչ անկապ ա քաղաքական հարցերի շուրջ կարծիքի համար անձնական «աչոտներ» տալը, բայց դու պրոբլեմ չունես, ուրեմն քո խաթեր.

1. Ես «արտագաղթել եմ» 2012-ի նոյեմբերին (անակընկալ աշխատանքի առաջարկ ստացա, չմերժեցի), բայց մինչև էդ էլ իմ կարծիքը էս հարցում վայթե միշտ կայուն է եղել, դու ձևերը գիտես կարող էս նայել:
 Հեշտացնելու համար՝ Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտություն, Վիշապի գրառոումներ, ամենասկզբից
2. Ես դեռ ՀՀ քաղաքացի եմ, հաշվառված եմ զինկոմում որպես առաջին կարգի պահեստազոր
3. Համարյա սաղ ցեղս ու կնոջս ցեղը Հայաստանում են, զինապարտ ու ծառայած զարմիկներ ունեմ
4. Համենայն դեպս դաշնակ ծանոթով քաղաքի չաստում կամպյուտրշիկ դասավորվելու փոխարեն ծառայել եմ Քելբաջարի էն աննասուն չաստերից մեկում, էն որ չես չոկում ամենամեծ թշնամիդ կողքի կազարմայի մի քանի հոգեկան հիվանդ դեգեներատներն են, թե դիմացի պոստի սելջուկները

ՈՒ, ախպերս: Մեկ ա էս սաղ կապ չունի: 
Համարի, որ ես յանկի եմ ու ՀՀ տարածքների ավել-պակաս լինելու հետ ոչ մի հավակնություններ չունեմ ու ոչ էլ գալու եմ ու կռվելու եմ հայաստանցիներիդ հետ:
Դա չի նշանակում, որ ձեր պարագայում ճիշտը հանձնվելն ա, բրազեր: Սա էլի եմ ասել ու կասեմ: 
Մի վիրավորվի իմ կարծիքից, սա անվտանգության ու ինքնապաշտպանական բնազդի հարց ա: 
Օրինակ ես ավելի պաշտպանված կզգամ Տրիբունի, Ծլնգի, Այվիի, ՓոքրիկՏարօրինակԱղջկա ու էլի մի քանիսի կողքին, քան թե քո, բրո, զուտ դիտավորություններիդ վտանգավորության տեսակետից, ոչինչ անձնական:

----------


## Chuk

> Համենայն դեպս դաշնակ ծանոթով քաղաքի չաստում կամպյուտրշիկ դասավորվելու փոխարեն ծառայել եմ Քելբաջարի էն աննասուն չաստերից մեկում, էն որ չես չոկում ամենամեծ թշնամիդ կողքի կազարմայի մի քանի հոգեկան հիվանդ դեգեներատներն են, թե դիմացի պոստի սելջուկները


Մնացածին դեռ կանդրադառնամ։ Իսկ էս հատվածով նորից համոզվում եմ, ոչ մարդու անկեղծությունը սխալ հետևանքների ա բերում, չպիտի որոմ բաներ պատմեի։ Ես կերազեի Քելբաջարում կամ այլ նման տեղ ծառայել հեչ որ չէ նրա համար, որ որևէ մեկը լեզու չերկարացներ։ Ու եթե նշածդ դաշնակն առանց իմ կամ ընտանիքիցս որևէ մեկի հետ համաձայնացնելու ինձ տարել է զորամաս, որտեղ իր համար անձնապես, բայց նաև բանակի համար պիտի պիտանի լինեի, էդ ինձ չի «նվաստացնում»։ Ես հստակ գիտեմ մի բան, բանակին խիստ օգտակար եմ եղել անգամ էդ պայմանում, ավելին, քան կլինեի Քելբաջարում ծառայելուց։ Ու օգտակար լինելս շարունակել եմ ծառայությունս ավարտելուց հետո էլ։ Էս պահին էլ ոչ թե շարքային պահեստազորային եմ, այլ որոշակի, պատերազմի դեպքում սահմանում գործառույթներ ունեցող զորամիավորման սպայական կազմի անդամ, ավելին չեմ կարող ասել։ Էնպես որ խնդրում եմ, նման նամյոկներ այլևս չանել։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Վիշապ

Սադրանքիդ պատասխան էր մոտավորապես նույն ոճով ու ինձ էլ դուր չի գալիս: 

Թեմայի շուրջ: 
Ղարաբաղյան խնդիրը առանձին խնդիր չի, Հայ ժողովդրի անվտանգության խնդիր է՝ Ղարաբաղը էսօր իր տարածքներով կա և է հայ ժողովդրի ինքնապաշտպանության, անվտանգության ու առհասարակ գոյության համար: 
Մենք չենք վստահում Ադրբեջանին, չենք վստահում Թուրքիային, դրա համար ունենք բանակ ու չենք ուզում կորցնել մեր ստրատեգիական դիրքերը: Ամեն գնով:
Եթե ստատիստիկան համարում ենք օգտակար, ապա ըստ ստատիստիկայի, ինչքան գիտեմ, մեր ամբողջ պատմության մեջ.
1. Վստահել ենք օտարներին, պարտվել ենք
2. Չենք վստահել օտարներին, առնվազն ավելի լավ ա եղել

Ցավոք, ավելի հաճախ ստացվել ա 1 դեպքը: Բայց դրանից մենք մեր լավատեսությունը դժբախտաբար չենք կորցրել :Ճ

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (18.02.2017), Բարեկամ (18.02.2017), Գաղթական (18.02.2017), Յոհաննես (18.02.2017), Շինարար (18.02.2017), Տրիբուն (18.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Օտարներին վստահելու հարցը իմ ասածում քսաներորդական տեղ է գրավում։

Արտագաղթած լինելու փաստն ու իմ՝երբևէ պատմած պատմությունը իրար հետ զուգահեռ չունեն, ոչ դրական, ոչ բացասական իմաստով։

Դրանք տարբեր հարթությունների բացասական երևույթներ են՝ պետության տեսնկյունից։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Chuk

Մի կարևոր ֆիքսում. արտագաղթածների կողմից արդարացման փորձեր, էդ թվում երբևէ լսածը որպես հաղթաթուղթ օգտագործելու։ Հետևություն. սադրանքը հաջողված է։ Մինչդեռ էնքա՜ն լավ կարող էիք օգտագորել։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Chuk

Նախորդ գրառումներիցս մեկում նամյոկ արեցի
Տգեղ բան ա, բայց շարունակեմ։

Ամենայն հավանականությամբ հաշտությունը չի ստացվելու։ Պատերազմը՝ ստացվելու է։

Ամենայն հավանականությամբ ռազմի դաշտում չեն լինելու ստեղ փոխզիջմանը դեմ լինողների մեծ մասը, փոխարենը լինելու են կողմ լինողների մեծ մասը՝ իրենց հայրենիքը պաշտպանելու համար։

Կներեք, սրելու համար։ Բայց ես մաքսիմալ անկեղծ մտածածս ասում եմ։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Տրիբուն

Չուկ, էս չմո խաղերը էլի Լևոնից ես սովորել ? Չես ջոգում, որ վերջնական արդյունքի վրա
ազդեցություն չունի ? Յանի դուք շատ խելոք եք ?

----------


## Chuk

Գնել, չե՞ս հասկանում որ ես թքած ունեմ ում կընտրեք։ Ես ուզում եմ մի քիչ խելք հավաքեք, բայց չի ստացվում

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ապեր, շատ բարի նպատակներ ունես, շնորհավորում եմ։

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, շատ բարի նպատակներ ունես, շնորհավորում եմ։


Մարդ եղիր, երբ ստեղ ես՝ մեզ տես։

Թե չէ ստեղ բոլորն էլ բարի նպատակներով են։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Նախորդ գրառումներիցս մեկում նամյոկ արեցի
> Տգեղ բան ա, բայց շարունակեմ։
> 
> Ամենայն հավանականությամբ հաշտությունը չի ստացվելու։ Պատերազմը՝ ստացվելու է։
> 
> Ամենայն հավանականությամբ ռազմի դաշտում չեն լինելու ստեղ փոխզիջմանը դեմ լինողների մեծ մասը, փոխարենը լինելու են կողմ լինողների մեծ մասը՝ իրենց հայրենիքը պաշտպանելու համար։
> 
> Կներեք, սրելու համար։ Բայց ես մաքսիմալ անկեղծ մտածածս ասում եմ։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Չուկ, չես ջոկում, որ էս գլոբալ հարցի վերածելը մի քանի հոգու անձնական կարգավիճակի ու ցանկությունների խնդրի մեղմ ասած ադեկվատություն չի: 
Բայց եթե շատ ես ուզում սադրվել, ապա ասեմ ապեր:
Մենք էն ազգն ենք, որ Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանի պես տղուն, որը հատուկ կռվելու համար ա եկել Հայաստան ու սաղ կյանքը նվիրել ա էս խնդրին, հենց հիմա բանտում ենք պահում ու մեր տանձին չի: 
Այդ դրա համար էլ կռվելը մեր համար ստորացուցիչ ա, իսկ փոխզիջելը՝ ողջամտություն: Այսինքն խիյարը էլի թարս ա բուսնել, ոնց միշտ:

----------

Quyr Qery (28.02.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (18.02.2017), Տրիբուն (18.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Վիշ, էս պահին կսրճ կապելու համար. ժիրոյի իրավունքների համար պայքարողներից մեկը ես եմ եղել։ Քո պայքարելու մասին ինֆո չունեմ։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ, էս պահին կսրճ կապելու համար. ժիրոյի իրավունքների համար պայքարողներից մեկը ես եմ եղել։ Քո պայքարելու մասին ինֆո չունեմ։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Քոռանամ ես: ՈՒ պայքարն էլ արդյունք չտվեց, որովհետև Վիշապս դիվանից չպոկվեց չէ՞: Ես էլ հակափաստարկ չունեմ, իրավունքներն ու լիազորությունները քոնն են: 
Ես՝ էգոիստ արտագաղթածս, այսուհետ դեմ չեմ (մեկ չի՞ վապշե :Ճ), որ դու անձամբ բանակցես ու փոխզիջես Ալիևի հետ :Ճ 
Ինչպես ասում են՝ կանաչ ճանապարհ: Ես էլ Կալիֆորնիայում դիվանի վրա ինձ խուտուտ կտամ, քեզ չեմ խանգարի: :Ճ
Հուսով եմ, հաշտությունից հետո արտագաղթածներիս տուրիստական վիզա կտաս, չես մերժի (կամ պոխույ, եթե էս մակարդակի ա խոսակցությունը):

----------


## Հայկօ

> Քոռանամ ես: ՈՒ պայքարն էլ արդյունք չտվեց, որովհետև Վիշապս դիվանից չպոկվեց չէ՞: Ես էլ հակափաստարկ չունեմ, իրավունքներն ու լիազորությունները քոնն են: 
> Ես՝ էգոիստ արտագաղթածս, այսուհետ դեմ չեմ (մեկ չի՞ վապշե :Ճ), որ դու անձամբ բանակցես ու փոխզիջես Ալիևի հետ :Ճ 
> Ինչպես ասում են՝ կանաչ ճանապարհ: Ես էլ Կալիֆորնիայում դիվանի վրա ինձ խուտուտ կտամ, քեզ չեմ խանգարի: :Ճ
> Հուսով եմ, հաշտությունից հետո արտագաղթածներիս տուրիստական վիզա կտաս, չես մերժի (կամ պոխույ, եթե էս մակարդակի ա խոսակցությունը):


Կներեք, որ մեջ եմ ընկնում, բայց ինձ թվում ա, որ եթե փորձենք էս ամբողջ իրար կծելու ու սադրելու տարրերը հանել ու մարդավարի հասկանալ՝ խոսքն ինչի մասին ա, կհանգենք էս մի պարզ մտքին. էն, ինչ առաջարկվում ա անել, ստեղ մենք մեզ ճղելով արդեն քանի տարի ա՝ փորձում ենք անել, ու չի ստացվում: Ես՝ շատ քիչ ինձ ճղելով (լեզուս էլ չէր ֆռռում՝ մենք ասեի), Չուկը՝ անհամեմատ ավելի շատ, բայց դե ինչ որ ա: Հենց հիմա չի ստացվում: Ինչքան էս բանավեճի մի կողմն ա անընդհատ ու արդարացիորեն հասկացնում, որ ապուշ չի, որ պատերազմ չի ուզում ու որ ակնհայտ ու ճիշտ քայլեր ա առաջարկում, էդքան էլ պետք ա հասկանալ, որ բանավեճի մյուս կողմն էլ ապուշ չի, պատերազմ չի ուզում ու էդ քայլերն էլ ոչ միայն հասկանում ա, այլև փորձում ա անել ու հենց փորձած լինելով ա ասում, որ չէ, հիմա ուրիշ բան ա պետք մտածել:

----------

Արէա (18.02.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

կարճ ասած՝ ոնց երևումա, էս թեման բացվել էր, ոչ թե խելոք դեմքերով ինչ որ բան քննարկելու, այլ՝ սաղի պորտը տեղը դնելու համար...

դեմ ենք տալիս պատին ու ասում ենք՝ մի խոսքով զիջելնա ճիշտ,
ով էլ համաձայն չի՝ գործից չի հասկանում ու մեր դեմա..

էդ արտագաղթած / մեզ ստեղ մենակ թողած փախածների հետ էլ հերիք էլավ բոլ ելավ լեզու թրջենք..
դրանցից վաբշե 12 հոգի էր եկել անցած անգամ կռվելու..
փաստացի վիճակագրություն չկա, բայց հաշվողը հոր արև երդվելա

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (18.02.2017), Tiger29 (18.02.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կներեք, որ մեջ եմ ընկնում, բայց ինձ թվում ա, որ եթե փորձենք էս ամբողջ իրար կծելու ու սադրելու տարրերը հանել ու մարդավարի հասկանալ՝ խոսքն ինչի մասին ա, կհանգենք էս մի պարզ մտքին. էն, ինչ առաջարկվում ա անել, ստեղ մենք մեզ ճղելով արդեն քանի տարի ա՝ փորձում ենք անել, ու չի ստացվում: Ես՝ շատ քիչ ինձ ճղելով (լեզուս էլ չէր ֆռռում՝ մենք ասեի), Չուկը՝ անհամեմատ ավելի շատ, բայց դե ինչ որ ա: Հենց հիմա չի ստացվում: Ինչքան էս բանավեճի մի կողմն ա անընդհատ ու արդարացիորեն հասկացնում, որ ապուշ չի, որ պատերազմ չի ուզում ու որ ակնհայտ ու ճիշտ քայլեր ա առաջարկում, էդքան էլ պետք ա հասկանալ, որ բանավեճի մյուս կողմն էլ ապուշ չի, պատերազմ չի ուզում ու էդ քայլերն էլ ոչ միայն հասկանում ա, այլև փորձում ա անել ու հենց փորձած լինելով ա ասում, որ չէ, հիմա ուրիշ բան ա պետք մտածել:


Կլօր, անկեղծ ասած, էս բանավեճը բավական տհաճ ա, որովհետև հակառակ կողմի ցանկացած բառի դիմաց Չուկը պատասխանում ա սադրանքով: Իսկ էդպիսի բանավեճներին մեջ նախընտրում եմ չմնալ:




> Փոքրիկ սադրանք, մինչ քննարկումը շարունակելը։
> 
> Փոխզիջմանը դեմ էս թեմայում հանդես եկողների մեծ մասը արտագաղթածներն են։
> 
> Փոխզիջմանը կողմ էս թեմայում հանդես եկողների մեծ մասը ստեղ մնացածներն են։
> 
> Եթե կոպիտ ձևակերպենք, ապա ցանկացած լուծման դեպքում հարված ուտողները ստեղ մնացածներն են։
> 
> Սա փոքրիկ դիտարկում էր՝ յուրաքանչյուրիդ դատողությանը մնացածը թողնելով։
> ...


Արտ, նկատենք, որ արտագաղթածներից կոնկրետ ես Հայաստանում ընտանիք ու ընկերներ ունեմ, ու էնպես չի, որ ուզում եմ մնացածներին հարվածի տակ դնել, դրա համար արխային խոսում եմ: Հակառակը՝ ես ուզում եմ նենց Հայաստան, որը կկարողանամ վերադառնալ ու որի տեղը կկարողանամ քարտեզի վրա ցույց տալ, երբ հարցնեն ինձ՝ որտեղ ա: Փոխզիջումն ինձ համար ուղղակի արագացնում ա Հայաստանի վերացումը քարտեզի վրայից:

Եվ հետո, արխային, եթե արտագաղթածներն են հիմնականում դեմ հող հանձնելուն, ընտրություններին դա կերևա, որտև մենք ընտրելու իրավունք չունենք  :Wink: 

Ու վերջում՝ ես քեզ ուղղակի խնդրում եմ, բանավիճելիս դադարեցրու անձնական վիրավորանքների անցնելն ու սադրելը: Ինձ առնվազն տհաճ ա, երբ պատին ես դեմ տալիս ու ասում, որ պատերազմ ես ընտրել, մտածելու ու տրամաբանելու ունակությունս կասկածի տակ առնում: Դա ինձ չի մղելու քննարկումը շարունակել, այլ ճիշտ հակառակը՝ դուրս գալ քննարկումից, որովհետև ես մեղմ ասած հաճույք չեմ ստանում քննարկումներից, որտեղ պիտի նպատակս դառնա քեզ ապացուցելը տրամաբանել գիտեմ, թե չէ:

Բայց թեմայի վերաբերյալ կարծիքս արդեն ասել եմ ու ասել եմ փաստարկներով: Եթե կուզես, առաջիկա օրերին միջազգային հանրության անլրջության մասին մի քանի օրինակ էլ կբերեմ, բայց պայմանով, որ չես անցնելու անձնական վիրավորանքների: Դու ազատ ես մնալ քո կարծիքին, ես էլ իմին: Բայց խնդրում եմ՝ էսպիսի սադրող գրառումներ էլ մի արա:

----------

Տրիբուն (18.02.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Կներեք, որ մեջ եմ ընկնում, բայց ինձ թվում ա, որ եթե փորձենք էս ամբողջ իրար կծելու ու սադրելու տարրերը հանել ու մարդավարի հասկանալ՝ խոսքն ինչի մասին ա, կհանգենք էս մի պարզ մտքին. էն, ինչ առաջարկվում ա անել, ստեղ մենք մեզ ճղելով արդեն քանի տարի ա՝ փորձում ենք անել, ու չի ստացվում: Ես՝ շատ քիչ ինձ ճղելով (լեզուս էլ չէր ֆռռում՝ մենք ասեի), Չուկը՝ անհամեմատ ավելի շատ, բայց դե ինչ որ ա: Հենց հիմա չի ստացվում: Ինչքան էս բանավեճի մի կողմն ա անընդհատ ու արդարացիորեն հասկացնում, որ ապուշ չի, որ պատերազմ չի ուզում ու որ ակնհայտ ու ճիշտ քայլեր ա առաջարկում, էդքան էլ պետք ա հասկանալ, որ բանավեճի մյուս կողմն էլ ապուշ չի, պատերազմ չի ուզում ու էդ քայլերն էլ ոչ միայն հասկանում ա, այլև փորձում ա անել ու հենց փորձած լինելով ա ասում, որ չէ, հիմա ուրիշ բան ա պետք մտածել:


Իմ կարծիքով.
1. Էստեղ բան քննարկելը ընդհամենը էստեղ բան քննարկել ա, պետք չի էս թեման դնել Ազգային Ժողովի տեղ, մեզ էլ դնել հարց լուծողների տեղ:  
2. «կռվողներից մեկը ես եմ լինելու», «պայքարողներից մեկը ես եմ (էի, կլինեմ)», «մենք՝ հայաստանցիներս, դուք՝ արտագաղթածներդ», «ես անձրևի տակ եմ, դու դիվանի վրա» տիպի բազարները մանկապարտեզ են հիշեցնում, «իսկ իմ պապան...» տիպի: Օրինակ. Ոչ մի երաշխիք չկա, որ արտագաղթողներից մեկը ինչ-որ պատճառով հայտնվի Հայաստանում, նրան վերցնեն ու իր կամքից անկախ ուղարկեն գրողի ծողը (սահման) ու չգիտենք ինչ կլինի հետո: 
3. Մի կողմի տրամաբանական հարցերին բացի կարգավիճակային սադրանքներից դեռ ադեկվատ պատասխաններ չեն տրվել, հետևաբար կողմերից մեկի դիրքորոշումը էս պահին բացահայտ կաղում ա համոզիչ թվալու ու կարծիքների մեջ կոնսեսուսի գալու համար: Էն որ մի կողմում կուսակցականներ, ճղվողներ, քաղաքականության հետ ռեալ առնչվողներ կան, դրանից էդ կողմի կարծիքը ավտոմատ ավելի ծանրակշիռ չի դառնում:
4. Ստեղ ոչ մեկ պատերազմ չի ուզում ու դեբիլ չի: Բայց ցանկություններն ու հնարավորությունները մեկ մեկ իրար հետ չեն բռնում, ավելի լավ ա լինել իրատես ու սառնասիրտ, քան երազող ու լավատես: 
5. Հնարավոր է, որ էս հարցը արհեստականորեն ու անիմաստ սրվում է (վայթե ամեն ընտրություններից առաջ) որպես պոպուլիզմ, որի բուն իմաստը մի քիչ ձայներ թռցնելն ա խաղաղասեր ժողովդրից (յանի ով ՀԱԿ-ին չի ընտրում, կռիվ ա ուզում :Ճ)
6. ՈՒ վապշե դեմագոգիայի հոտ ա գալիս:
7. ՈՒ հավես չկա:
8. Մենք ազգ չենք:
9. Սիրենք իրար:
10. Խաղաղություն:
11. Մահ թշնամուն:
12. Կեցցե Անկախ Հայաստան:
...

----------

Quyr Qery (28.02.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (18.02.2017), Գաղթական (18.02.2017), Տրիբուն (18.02.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> …  Փոխզիջումն ինձ համար ուղղակի արագացնում ա Հայաստանի վերացումը քարտեզի վրայից:
> 
> …


Բյուր ջան, էս որ գրել ես, պատերազմի ռեցեպտն ա.... մեկը մեկի... երբ որ կողմերը փոխզիջման չեն գնում, պատերազմը դառնում ա միակ տարբերակը... 

դու որ ասում ես փոխզիջումը մեր վերջը կլինի, ըստ էության պատերազմը համարում ես ավելի ընդունելի... ես գիդեմ որ դու պատերազմի դեմ ես, բայց քո դիրքորոշման արդյունքը միանշանակ պատերազմն ա... դու կարաս չընդունես, դրանից բան չի փոխվի...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> 4. Ստեղ ոչ մեկ պատերազմ չի ուզում ու դեբիլ չի: Բայց ցանկություններն ու հնարավորությունները մեկ մեկ իրար հետ չեն բռնում, ավելի լավ ա լինել իրատես ու սառնասիրտ, քան երազող ու լավատես:


Գիտենք դեբիլ չեք, Ու ոչ մեկն էլ ձեզ դեբիլ չի ասում.֏֏ .. բայց ձեր դիրքորոշումը պատորազմի ա տանում, էսի նույնիսկ բանավեճի նյութ չի, ինչու՞ որովհետև հենց դուք էլ ասում եք որ պտի ուժեղ բանակ ունենանք որ կարենանք պահենք... չգիտեմ ինչ ուժեղ բանակ նկատի ունեք ու ոնց եք ուզում էդ անեք... միակ բանը մինչև հիմա որ լսել եմ էդ էս ա... իշխանությունը որ փոխվի ու գա ժողովրդահաճո իշխանություն մենք էնքան կուժեղանանք որ էլ կոմպրոմիսի կարիք չի լինի... 

սըեղ երկու բան կա (1) կոմպրոմիսը դիտվում ա թուլություն (2) ղարաբաղյան հարցի մեջ ձեզ հողից բացի ուրիշ բան չի հետաքրքրում... թե էս կոնֆլիկտի չլուծվածությունը ինչ վնասներ ու ավերածություններ ա անում ուղզակի կամ անուղղակի դուք բացարձակապես չեք պատկերացնում, ոչ էլ կարծում ոք որ վնաս ա տալիս... սուտ չեմ ասի ես էլ չգիտեմ, ձեռիս տալ ոչ մի թիվ չկա, բայց կցկտուր տվյալներից եզրակաղնում եմ որ ահավոր ա...

ես չգիտեմ դուք ինչ էկոնոմիկա ու բանակ եք մտածում ատեղծոլ որ կարողանաք դիմակայել էս ամեն ինչը հավերժ, բայց եթե կոմպրոմիսի հետ համեմատենք դա ապա դա հենց էն ինչ մարդուն դարձնում ա անիրատես, ոչ ռոալիստ, իրականությունից կտրված...

----------

Արէա (18.02.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Գիտենք դեբիլ չեք, Ու ոչ մեկն էլ ձեզ դեբիլ չի ասում.֏֏ .. բայց ձեր դիրքորոշումը պատորազմի ա տանում, էսի նույնիսկ բանավեճի նյութ չի, ինչու՞ որովհետև հենց դուք էլ ասում եք որ պտի ուժեղ բանակ ունենանք որ կարենանք պահենք... չգիտեմ ինչ ուժեղ բանակ նկատի ունեք ու ոնց եք ուզում էդ անեք... միակ բանը մինչև հիմա որ լսել եմ էդ էս ա... իշխանությունը որ փոխվի ու գա ժողովրդահաճո իշխանություն մենք էնքան կուժեղանանք որ էլ կոմպրոմիսի կարիք չի լինի... 
> 
> սըեղ երկու բան կա (1) կոմպրոմիսը դիտվում ա թուլություն (2) ղարաբաղյան հարցի մեջ ձեզ հողից բացի ուրիշ բան չի հետաքրքրում... թե էս կոնֆլիկտի չլուծվածությունը ինչ վնասներ ու ավերածություններ ա անում ուղզակի կամ անուղղակի դուք բացարձակապես չեք պատկերացնում, ոչ էլ կարծում ոք որ վնաս ա տալիս... սուտ չեմ ասի ես էլ չգիտեմ, ձեռիս տալ ոչ մի թիվ չկա, բայց կցկտուր տվյալներից եզրակաղնում եմ որ ահավոր ա...
> 
> ես չգիտեմ դուք ինչ էկոնոմիկա ու բանակ եք մտածում ատեղծոլ որ կարողանաք դիմակայել էս ամեն ինչը հավերժ, բայց եթե կոմպրոմիսի հետ համեմատենք դա ապա դա հենց էն ինչ մարդուն դարձնում ա անիրատես, ոչ ռոալիստ, իրականությունից կտրված...


Մերսի, որ դեբիլ չեք ասում (գոնե բարձրաձայն :Ճ)։ 
Ապեր, ուրեմն Ադրբեջանի հետ պատերազմը վայթե 30 տարի առաջ ա սկսվել (տեղյալ եմ պահում էլի)։ Ու էս ընթացքում Հայաստանը հա էլ հաշտության համար բանակցել ա, ու մեր անհաջող իշխանությունները հա էլ փորձել են կոմպրոմիսի գնալ, մեր համար կարող ա նույնիսկ խայտառակ պայմաններով, Ադրբեջանը ասել ա նյետ, պտի սաղ տաք։ Ու էս հարաբերական «խաղաղությունը» ասեմ քեզ պահպանվել ա միայն մեր բանակի շնորհիվ, որ եթե չլիներ, Ադրբեջանը մեզ կերել ու մարսել էր վաղուց։ Հիմա «դուք» էլ ո՞նց պիտի բանակցեք, որ Ադրբեջանի հետ հաշտվեք, էլ ու էլ կռիվ չլինի, ու հանգիստ կայֆավատ լինեք, կարա՞ս բացատրես։ ԼՏՊ-ն մէջիք ա՞ անելու, բա թող սկբից մէջիք աներ ՀՀ ներսի մի երկու չմո հարց լուծվեր, որ համոզվեինք, վստահություն լիներ։ Թե չէ սենց օդի մեջ կոմպրոմիսներ տատս էլ կանի։ 
Ու առհասարակ կանաչ ճանապարհ։ Համարեք ես կողմ եմ, կեցցէ կոմպրոմիսն ու խաղաղությունը։ Կարաք սկսեք։

----------

Տրիբուն (18.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ..Ես ուզում եմ մի քիչ խելք հավաքեք, բայց չի ստացվում
> 
> ...


Ապեր, զահլա չարեցի երեկ գիշեր պատասխանեմ, բայ հույս ունեմ ինքդ արդեն հասկացել ես էս գրառմանդ ողջ գոռազամտությունն ու ինքնասիրահարվածությունը։ Մնում ա հինգ էջանոց գրագետ ու անբովանդակ ելույթ գրես ու 100%-ով նմանվում ես առաջնորդիդ։

----------

Tiger29 (18.02.2017), Գաղթական (18.02.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մերսի, որ դեբիլ չեք ասում (գոնե բարձրաձայն :Ճ)։ 
> Ապեր, ուրեմն Ադրբեջանի հետ պատերազմը վայթե 30 տարի առաջ ա սկսվել (տեղյալ եմ պահում էլի)։ Ու էս ընթացքում Հայաստանը հա էլ հաշտության համար բանակցել ա, ու մեր անհաջող իշխանությունները հա էլ փորձել են կոմպրոմիսի գնալ, մեր համար կարող ա նույնիսկ խայտառակ պայմաններով, Ադրբեջանը ասել ա նյետ, պտի սաղ տաք։ Ու էս հարաբերական «խաղաղությունը» ասեմ քեզ պահպանվել ա միայն մեր բանակի շնորհիվ, որ եթե չլիներ, Ադրբեջանը մեզ կերել ու մարսել էր վաղուց։ Հիմա «դուք» էլ ո՞նց պիտի բանակցեք, որ Ադրբեջանի հետ հաշտվեք, էլ ու էլ կռիվ չլինի, ու հանգիստ կայֆավատ լինեք, կարա՞ս բացատրես։ ԼՏՊ-ն մէջիք ա՞ անելու, բա թող սկբից մէջիք աներ ՀՀ ներսի մի երկու չմո հարց լուծվեր, որ համոզվեինք, վստահություն լիներ։ Թե չէ սենց օդի մեջ կոմպրոմիսներ տատս էլ կանի։ 
> Ու առհասարակ կանաչ ճանապարհ։ Համարեք ես կողմ եմ, կեցցէ կոմպրոմիսն ու խաղաղությունը։ Կարաք սկսեք։


խնդրեմ, չարժե...

30 տարի առաջ սկսել ա, բայց տենց միանշանակ ընդհանուր չես կարա ասես "մերոնք միշտ էլ ձգտել են"...հայաստանում միշտ նույն իշխանությունը չի եղել... 98-ին ռեալ շանս ա եղել լուծելու, մերոնք չեն համաձայնվել... փաստերը, ձայնագրություններն տեսագրությունները կան... դրանից հետո կողմերը սկսել հեռանալ միմյանցից տարեց տարի ավելի ու ավելի... իրանք իրանց մեղքի բաժինն ունեն մենք, մերը... մեր դիրքորոշումը եղել ա ու մնում ա ինչքան կարանք պահենք ու մեր բանակն ա խաղաղության երաշխիքը...ժամանակը ցույց ա տալիս որ էդ պրինցիպը չի աշխատում, անգամ եթե մենք ունենանք էն իշխանությունը որ ուզում ենք... տեխնիկապես դա հնարավոր չի անել, որովհետև էն ինչ որ ուզում եք անել, պետք ա հենվի բացառապես ներքին ռեսուրսների վրա որ դրսից մեր վրա լծակ չունենան, օքե՞յ... իսկ զուտ հայաստանի ներքին ռեսուրսները բավարար չեն (ի դեպ հիմա տենց երկիր չկա որ կարողանա հենվի մենակ իր ներքին ռեսուրսի վրա)... 

նենց որ, մեր բանակն ա խաղաղության երաշխիքն ու ուժեղանանք որ ուժեղ բանակ ունենանք որ հողերը չտանք գաղափարները անիրական են, անիրագործելի... ինքնախաբեություն ա... ոչ ձեզ խաբեք, ոչ մեզ, ոչ էլ փորձեք ուրիշներին խաբել...

էս ամեն ինչը առանց Լևոնի էլ ա սենց, ուղղակի ինքը միակ մարդն ա որ ուղիղ տեքստով ասում ա... էսքան բան

----------

Աթեիստ (18.02.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

> խնդրեմ, չարժե...
> 
> 30 տարի առաջ սկսել ա, բայց տենց միանշանակ ընդհանուր չես կարա ասես "մերոնք միշտ էլ ձգտել են"...հայաստանում միշտ նույն իշխանությունը չի եղել... 98-ին ռեալ շանս ա եղել լուծելու, մերոնք չեն համաձայնվել... փաստերը, ձայնագրություններն տեսագրությունները կան... դրանից հետո կողմերը սկսել հեռանալ միմյանցից տարեց տարի ավելի ու ավելի... իրանք իրանց մեղքի բաժինն ունեն մենք, մերը... մեր դիրքորոշումը եղել ա ու մնում ա ինչքան կարանք պահենք ու մեր բանակն ա խաղաղության երաշխիքը...ժամանակը ցույց ա տալիս որ էդ պրինցիպը չի աշխատում, անգամ եթե մենք ունենանք էն իշխանությունը որ ուզում ենք... տեխնիկապես դա հնարավոր չի անել, որովհետև էն ինչ որ ուզում եք անել, պետք ա հենվի բացառապես ներքին ռեսուրսների վրա որ դրսից մեր վրա լծակ չունենան, օքե՞յ... իսկ զուտ հայաստանի ներքին ռեսուրսները բավարար չեն (ի դեպ հիմա տենց երկիր չկա որ կարողանա հենվի մենակ իր ներքին ռեսուրսի վրա)... 
> 
> նենց որ, մեր բանակն ա խաղաղության երաշխիքն ու ուժեղանանք որ ուժեղ բանակ ունենանք որ հողերը չտանք գաղափարները անիրական են, անիրագործելի... ինքնախաբեություն ա... ոչ ձեզ խաբեք, ոչ մեզ, ոչ էլ փորձեք ուրիշներին խաբել...
> 
> էս ամեն ինչը առանց Լևոնի էլ ա սենց, ուղղակի ինքը միակ մարդն ա որ ուղիղ տեքստով ասում ա... էսքան բան


Յաաա, այսինքն էս թեման էն մասին ա, որ 98-ին Լևոնը ճիշտ է՞ր։ :LOL:  Փաստերը որն ա, 98 թվի Լևոնի ճառերը՞։ Մեֆ, զգում ե՞ս, որ մեր մեջ տարրական հարգանք չկա ազնվության նկատմամբ էն աստիճանի, որ անցյալ վաղակատարով դոգմատիկ բաներ ես ասում, որ պրակտիկորեն հնարավոր չի ապացուցել։  
Ու ինչ-որ մարդիկ արդեն իրենք իրենց մեջ վիրտուալ պարտվել են ու հանձնվել են թշնամուն զանազան անտրամաբանական տափակ ու էմոցիոնալ «մենք չենք կարա, մենք ինչ խեռս ենք» հիմնավորումներով։ Էս նույն տրամաբանությամբ մենք պիտի Ղարաբաղյան շարժում իսկի սկսած չլինեինք ու Ռուսաստանից էլ չպիտի անկախանայինք ու ընհանրապես մենք գոյության իրավունք իսկ չունենք։
Ապեր, ոնց ուզում եք տապակվեք ձեր մազոխիստական ձեթի մեջ, I'm not buying your bullshit.
Մենք եթե պատերազմում պարտվենք, ապա մենակ մեր դեբիլության պատճառով։

----------

Տրիբուն (18.02.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> մեր դիրքորոշումը եղել ա ու մնում ա ինչքան կարանք պահենք ու մեր բանակն ա խաղաղության երաշխիքը...ժամանակը ցույց ա տալիս որ էդ պրինցիպը չի աշխատում, անգամ եթե մենք ունենանք էն իշխանությունը որ ուզում ենք... տեխնիկապես դա հնարավոր չի անել, որովհետև էն ինչ որ ուզում եք անել, պետք ա հենվի բացառապես ներքին ռեսուրսների վրա որ դրսից մեր վրա լծակ չունենան, օքե՞յ... իսկ զուտ հայաստանի ներքին ռեսուրսները բավարար չեն (ի դեպ հիմա տենց երկիր չկա որ կարողանա հենվի մենակ իր ներքին ռեսուրսի վրա)... 
> 
> նենց որ, մեր բանակն ա խաղաղության երաշխիքն ու ուժեղանանք որ ուժեղ բանակ ունենանք որ հողերը չտանք գաղափարները անիրական են, անիրագործելի... ինքնախաբեություն ա... ոչ ձեզ խաբեք, ոչ մեզ, ոչ էլ փորձեք ուրիշներին խաբել...


Մեֆ ջան, մի հարց ունեմ, բայց մի փոքր նախերգանքով. էդ որ այդքան ակնհայտ ա, որ մեր վիճակը գնալով ոռիանում ա, ու քո կարծիքով ալիևյան թայֆը մեզնից լիքը խելոք ա, բա էդ ի՞նչ տրամաբանությամբ պիտի քո «փոխզիջումները» ընդունի, եթե մի քիչ սպասելով կարա ամբողջ երկիրդ իրենով անի։ Ու նենց չի էլի, որ իրենք ասկյարի կյանք են խնայում՝ պոտենցիալ պատերազմից խուսափելով, կամ էլ ներկա վիճակը շահավետ չի Ալիևին իր ներքին քաղաքականության իրագործման համար, կամ մի հայերեն կարդացող չեն կարում ճարեն, որ մտնեն ձեր պայծառաբույծ մտքերից կյանք սովորեն։ Ու համ էլ, «եթե դու ինձ չես կարում խաբես, իրանց վաբշե չես կարա... »։

Էդ ամբողջը նախերգանք էր, մեջի հարցերն էլ՝ հռետորական... իսկ հիմա բուն հարցս.
—Ձեր նահանգում recreational marijuana-ի առք  ու վաճառքը սկսե՞լ ա, թե՞ դեռ բժշկական պլանի վրա եք նստած։

----------

Lion (25.02.2017), Գաղթական (18.02.2017), Վիշապ (19.02.2017), Տրիբուն (18.02.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

թողես՝ սաղ օրը ռուսին փնովելով ման գանք..
հնարավորա՞ պատկերացնել ռուսական միջավայր, որտեղ չափահաս մարդիկ 23+ էջ քննարկեն, թե բերեք Ղրիմը հետ տանք, որ մեր վրից սանկցիաները հանեն...

----------

Lion (18.02.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, մի հարց ունեմ, բայց մի փոքր նախերգանքով. էդ որ այդքան ակնհայտ ա, որ մեր վիճակը գնալով ոռիանում ա, ու քո կարծիքով ալիևյան թայֆը մեզնից լիքը խելոք ա, բա էդ ի՞նչ տրամաբանությամբ պիտի քո «փոխզիջումները» ընդունի, եթե մի քիչ սպասելով կարա ամբողջ երկիրդ իրենով անի։ Ու նենց չի էլի, որ իրենք ասկյարի կյանք են խնայում՝ պոտենցիալ պատերազմից խուսափելով, կամ էլ ներկա վիճակը շահավետ չի Ալիևին իր ներքին քաղաքականության իրագործման համար, կամ մի հայերեն կարդացող չեն կարում ճարեն, որ մտնեն ձեր պայծառաբույծ մտքերից կյանք սովորեն։ Ու համ էլ, «եթե դու ինձ չես կարում խաբես, իրանց վաբշե չես կարա... »։
> 
> Էդ ամբողջը նախերգանք էր, մեջի հարցերն էլ՝ հռետորական... իսկ հիմա բուն հարցս.
> —Ձեր նահանգում recreational marijuana-ի առք  ու վաճառքը սկսե՞լ ա, թե՞ դեռ բժշկական պլանի վրա եք նստած։


խնդրում եմ առանց երգ-ու-պարի, ի՞նչ կլնի...քանի որ հռետորական հարց ես տվել ասեմ խի չեն ուզում, հռետորաբար... էս վիճակը մենակ պատերազմ խաղաղյթյան հարց չի, նաև տնտեսական, ֆինանսական ու կոմունիկացիան, իրանք էլ են տուժում, բայց դու էտի չես տեսնի որտև չես ուզում հարցի մեջ խորանաս... մենակ դու չէ... դուք վերցրել եք հարղի մենակ մի ասպեկտը ու ամբողջ խնդրի պատասխանն եք որոնում... օքե՞յ... ինչ վերաբերվում ա սայթերը կարդալուն, ապա պետք չի հայերեն իմանաս որ հասկանաս էս երկրի վիճակը... մեզնից չի որ պտի իմանան երկրի վիճակը, բայց այ քեզ որ կարդա, հաստատ կքաքեն տակները...

իսկ հիմա բուն քո հարցին... ծնգլ ջան, առք ու վաճառքը դեռ չի սկսել ու առայժմ միայն բժշկական մարիխուանան ա վաճառվում էն էլ բժշկի դեղատոմսով... բայց էս ամեն ինչը քո ինչի՞ն ա պետք, ապեր, ես ոնց տեսնում եմ դու ավելի լավ բան ես քաշում (գուցե ոչ միայն քաշում)... իսկ եթե բուժժվելու խնդիր կա, եվրոպայում դա ավելի լավ ա արվում, մեր մոտ նոր ա... բայց եթե մի բան պետք ա, ասա I'll do all I can…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Յաաա, այսինքն էս թեման էն մասին ա, որ 98-ին Լևոնը ճիշտ է՞ր։ Փաստերը որն ա, 98 թվի Լևոնի ճառերը՞։ Մեֆ, զգում ե՞ս, որ մեր մեջ տարրական հարգանք չկա ազնվության նկատմամբ էն աստիճանի, որ անցյալ վաղակատարով դոգմատիկ բաներ ես ասում, որ պրակտիկորեն հնարավոր չի ապացուցել։  
> Ու ինչ-որ մարդիկ արդեն իրենք իրենց մեջ վիրտուալ պարտվել են ու հանձնվել են թշնամուն զանազան անտրամաբանական տափակ ու էմոցիոնալ «մենք չենք կարա, մենք ինչ խեռս ենք» հիմնավորումներով։ Էս նույն տրամաբանությամբ մենք պիտի Ղարաբաղյան շարժում իսկի սկսած չլինեինք ու Ռուսաստանից էլ չպիտի անկախանայինք ու ընհանրապես մենք գոյության իրավունք իսկ չունենք։
> Ապեր, ոնց ուզում եք տապակվեք ձեր մազոխիստական ձեթի մեջ, I'm not buying your bullshit.
> Մենք եթե պատերազմում պարտվենք, ապա մենակ մեր դեբիլության պատճառով։


Վիշ եթե չես կարում քո տեսակետը հիմնավորես (ցույց տաս ոնց ենք հզորանալու ու ունենալու տոտալ կանտռոլ էս վիճակի վրա, որտև հենց տենց կարելի ա հասնել քո ուզածին), ապա փաստերի նկատմամբ հարգանքից դու ընդհանրապես պտի չխոսաս... եթե ուրիշ պատճառ կա 98-ի իշխանությունների հրաժարականի, ապա ասա ու փաստերով... ոնց հասկանում եմ դու փաստերի նկատմամբ անսահման հարգանք ունես... This is your chance… 

You don't have to buy my bullshit, but you have to sell us your bullshit… թե չէ, ոնց որ դու ես ասում, տատդ էլ կարա օդի մեջ խոսա ու երևում ա դու էլ տատիկիդ թոռնիկն ես...

ամեն ինչը մի կողմ, կատակներն ու կծոցները... մի հատ հիմնավորի ոնց պետք ա հասնենք դրան... ասեմ սկզբից որ քեզ տնտեսական ու ֆինանսական ռոսուրսներ են պետք դրա համար... շատ... Fuckin a lot…

----------


## Ծլնգ

> խնդրում եմ առանց երգ-ու-պարի, ի՞նչ կլնի...


Էդ խի՞, իմ ախպեր... նենց լավ էլ պարի պարտներ ես, էլ խի՞ ես ուզում առանց դրա։




> քանի որ հռետորական հարց ես տվել ասեմ խի չեն ուզում, հռետորաբար... էս վիճակը մենակ պատերազմ խաղաղյթյան հարց չի, նաև տնտեսական, ֆինանսական ու կոմունիկացիան, իրանք էլ են տուժում, բայց դու էտի չես տեսնի որտև չես ուզում հարցի մեջ խորանաս... մենակ դու չէ... դուք վերցրել եք հարղի մենակ մի ասպեկտը ու ամբողջ խնդրի պատասխանն եք որոնում... օքե՞յ... ինչ վերաբերվում ա սայթերը կարդալուն, ապա պետք չի հայերեն իմանաս որ հասկանաս էս երկրի վիճակը... մեզնից չի որ պտի իմանան երկրի վիճակը, բայց այ քեզ որ կարդա, հաստատ կքաքեն տակները...
> 
> 
> իսկ հիմա բուն քո հարցին... ծնգլ ջան, առք ու վաճառքը դեռ չի սկսել ու առայժմ միայն բժշկական մարիխուանան ա վաճառվում էն էլ բժշկի դեղատոմսով... բայց էս ամեն ինչը քո ինչի՞ն ա պետք, ապեր, ես ոնց տեսնում եմ դու ավելի լավ բան ես քաշում (գուցե ոչ միայն քաշում)... իսկ եթե բուժժվելու խնդիր կա, եվրոպայում դա ավելի լավ ա արվում, մեր մոտ նոր ա... բայց եթե մի բան պետք ա, ասա I'll do all I can…


Չհամոզիր, եղբայր... աչքիս դոզադ պակասել ա, էդ դեղատոմսերդ արդեն հերիք չեն անում մտքերիդ հավասարակշռությունը պահես (դե իսկ մարդկանց նիքերի ուղղագրությունը պահպանելը նույնիսկ օյաղ վախտ ունակություններիցդ դուրս ա)... ասա արագացնեն էդ առք ու վաճառքի կայացումը, կամ էլ, Գաղթականին ախպերականով խնդրենք մի քիչ պաձերժկա անի իրենց առաջատար հարևանություններից մինչև ձեր հետամնաց նահանգի գործը գլխի գա։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էդ խի՞, իմ ախպեր... նենց լավ էլ պարի պարտներ ես, էլ խի՞ ես ուզում առանց դրա։
> 
> 
> 
> Չհամոզիր, եղբայր... աչքիս դոզադ պակասել ա, էդ դեղատոմսերդ արդեն հերիք չեն անում մտքերիդ հավասարակշռությունը պահես (դե իսկ մարդկանց նիքերի ուղղագրությունը պահպանելը նույնիսկ օյաղ վախտ ունակություններիցդ դուրս ա)... ասա արագացնեն էդ առք ու վաճառքի կայացումը, կամ էլ, Գաղթականին ախպերականով խնդրենք մի քիչ պաձերժկա անի իրենց առաջատար հարևանություններից մինչև ձեր հետամնաց նահանգի գործը գլխի գա։


օքեյ... եղավ... ավատարդ ու նիկդ շատ դուրս եկավ... բովանդակություն ստացավ...

----------

Ծլնգ (18.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հռետորական հարց - ախպեր, կարա՞ք ասեք, ոնց եք զարգանալու, եթե թուրքերին չհանձնվեք։ Ո՞նց կոնկրետ, մի հատ կետ առ կետ ասեք։ Զարգանալու համար փող ա պետք, ներդրումներ ենք պետք, ճանապարհներ են պետք։ Ոչ մի բանը չունեք, այ չմոներ։ 

Այ որ թուրքերին փոխզիջեք, թուրքերը սաղ ճամփեքը բացելու են, մի քանի հատ էլ իրանց կողմից թազա ճամփա են քցելու, փողը տալու են, տեղներս մտածելու են, գալու են ստեղ ներդրումներ անեն, կարող ա մի քսան տարի էլ որպես շնորհակալություն ձրի համբալություն անեն մեր համար, էս ընթացքում խաղաղությունը անվերապահորեն պահպանելու են, մի բան էլ եթե վրեքներս ուրիշ խոսացող լինի, քիթ-բերանը ջարդելու են։ Կարճ ասած լավ ա լինելու, ու եթե էսքան բանը չեք ջոգում, ապուշ եք։ Մեր առաքելությունն է ձեզ խելքի ու դարձի բերել։

Իսկ ով չի հավատում կարա նայի ասենք հետխորհրդային տարածքի կամ ասենք Աֆրիկայի բոլոր ճամփեքը բաց ու առանց պատերազմի երկրներին - ամեն տեղ մի խինդ, մի ուրախություն, մի զարգանում են, մի ծաղկում են, մի երջանիկ ապագա են կառուցում։

----------

Glück (01.04.2017), Lion (19.02.2017), Mr. Annoying (18.02.2017), Գաղթական (19.02.2017), Ծլնգ (18.02.2017), Վիշապ (19.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Բայց թեմայի վերաբերյալ կարծիքս արդեն ասել եմ ու ասել եմ փաստարկներով: Եթե կուզես, առաջիկա օրերին միջազգային հանրության անլրջության մասին մի քանի օրինակ էլ կբերեմ, բայց պայմանով, որ չես անցնելու անձնական վիրավորանքների: Դու ազատ ես մնալ քո կարծիքին, ես էլ իմին: Բայց խնդրում եմ՝ էսպիսի սադրող գրառումներ էլ մի արա:


Բյուր ջան, ես շատ ուրախ կլինեի, որ հետևողական ֆիքսեիր այսպես կոչված հակառակ կողմի վիրավորական գրառումներն էլ: Էդ դեպքում ամեն ինչն իր տեղը կընկներ: Հա, ես ինձ բավական տգեղ եմ պահում թեմայում, պատճառն էն ա, որ ներվերս չեն դիմանում լիքը բանի, օրինակ նրան, որ իմ համոզմամբ հակառակ տեսակետ կրողներից փաստարկներ ա բերել Լիոնը (որոնք իմ համար լուրջ չէին), ու դու ես մի քանի բան բերել, որոնց հակադարձել եմ ու տեսակետս ներկայացրել, իսկ մյուսները դեկլարատիվ, բարի ցանկություններով, օդի մեջ բաներ գրում, հետո էլ սկսում կասկածի տակ դնել մեր դատելու ունակությունը, ղժում ու եսիմ ինչ են անում, հայտարարում որ գոռոզ ու մեծամիտ ենք, որ դեղի տակ ենք գրում ու էլի լիքը տենց հարամ բաներ, բայց ասենք մեկը դու իմ «փոքրիկ սադրանք»-ով սկսած բանին սենց կոշտ արձագանքում ես, իսկ դրանք անտեսում, որտև քո մոտեցումը կիսող մարդիկ են ու երևի ակամա չես էլ նկատում իրանց արածը:


Ինչ-որ ա: Բեր օրինակներդ, խոստանում եմ անձնական հարթության բան չգրել: Քեզնից էլ ներողություն էն օրվա գրածիս համար, կարծում եմ գիտես, որ ես քո ունակությունները կասկածի տակ չեմ դնում: Գրառումս իմաստն էն էր, որ ուշադրությունդ հրավիրեմ նրա վրա, որ սխալ հետևություն էիր արել իմ ասածից, բայց վատ ստացվեց:

Ուղղակի մինչ օրինակներ բերելը խնդրում եմ բացատրես էդ օրինակները բերելու պատճառը, որ հասկանամ թե ինչ կոնտեքստում նայեմ: Որտև կարծում եմ պարզ է, որ կարելի է միջազգային հանրության թե անլրջության, թե լրջության մասին օրինակներ բերել, կարելի է ձախողված ու հաջողված օրինակներ բերել, կարելի է բերել հակամարտությունների օրինակներ, որոնցում փոխզիջման չգնալով կողմերից մեկն ավելին է կորցրել, քան կկորցներ փոխզիջման գնալով ու էսպես շարունակ: Այսինքն օրինակդ բերելու պատճառը շատ կարևոր է իմ համար՝ բուն օրինակը դիտարկելու ու դրանք քննարկելու համար:

Հա, մեկ էլ շատ կուզեի, որ վերջապես մարդիկ ըստ էության սկսեին պատասխանել իմ ու ոչ միայն իմ բարձրացրած կոնկրետ հարցերի, որոնք կթույլատրեին ավելի լավ հասկանալ միմյանց տեսակետներն էլ, դրանցից ոմանց անիրական լինելն էլ: Թե չէ եթե բացահայտ գրում եմ, որ սադրանք եմ անում, ու մարդիկ մեկ ա սադրվում են, մի քիչ զվարճալի ա էլի: Էդ մարդկանց հուշեմ, որ էս պահին փոխզիջմանը դեմ ա Հայաստանի բնակչության մեծ մասը: Ու երբ ես գրում էի, որ այս քննարկման մասնակիցների մեջ սենց ստատիստիկա եմ նկատել, ընդամենը փորձում էի հուշել, որ հարցին նաև էդ կոնտեքստով փորձեն նայել, որ ի վերջո վաղը խնդրի առաջ կանգնողները Հայաստանում ապրողներն են: Թե չէ էնպես ա, որ էստեղ որևէ մեկի ազնիվ մոտիվացիային, երկրի համար մտահոգ լինելուն, հայրենասիրությունը չգիտեմ ինչ ա, բայց հայրենասիրությանը, նաև տրամաբանելու ունակությանն ու խելք ունենալուն չեմ կասկածում (էս վերջին հատվածը հատուկ Տրիբուն ձյաիս համար, որ մի հատ հետադարձ մտածի, որ «ուզում եմ խելք հավաքեք» տաքացած ժամանակ արած ռեպլիկը գոնե իմ հին ծանոթները չարժեր, որ վերագրեին գոռոզությանս ու մեծամտությանս):

----------


## Գաղթական

> ասա արագացնեն էդ առք ու վաճառքի կայացումը, կամ էլ, Գաղթականին ախպերականով խնդրենք մի քիչ պաձերժկա անի իրենց առաջատար հարևանություններից մինչև ձեր հետամնաց նահանգի գործը գլխի գա։


էնքան ես բզբզալու, մինչև ջղայնանա ու իրա 30-րդ կետը ջնջի ))

հ.գ. Нельзя смеяться над чужим горем

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հռետորական հարց - ախպեր, կարա՞ք ասեք, ոնց եք զարգանալու, եթե թուրքերին չհանձնվեք։ Ո՞նց կոնկրետ, մի հատ կետ առ կետ ասեք։ Զարգանալու համար փող ա պետք, ներդրումներ ենք պետք, ճանապարհներ են պետք։ Ոչ մի բանը չունեք, այ չմոներ։ 
> 
> Այ որ թուրքերին փոխզիջեք, թուրքերը սաղ ճամփեքը բացելու են, մի քանի հատ էլ իրանց կողմից թազա ճամփա են քցելու, փողը տալու են, տեղներս մտածելու են, գալու են ստեղ ներդրումներ անեն, կարող ա մի քսան տարի էլ որպես շնորհակալություն ձրի համբալություն անեն մեր համար, էս ընթացքում խաղաղությունը անվերապահորեն պահպանելու են, մի բան էլ եթե վրեքներս ուրիշ խոսացող լինի, քիթ-բերանը ջարդելու են։ Կարճ ասած լավ ա լինելու, ու եթե էսքան բանը չեք ջոգում, ապուշ եք։ Մեր առաքելությունն է ձեզ խելքի ու դարձի բերել։
> 
> Իսկ ով չի հավատում կարա նայի ասենք հետխորհրդային տարածքի կամ ասենք Աֆրիկայի բոլոր ճամփեքը բաց ու առանց պատերազմի երկրներին - ամեն տեղ մի խինդ, մի ուրախություն, մի զարգանում են, մի ծաղկում են, մի երջանիկ ապագա են կառուցում։


հռետորական հարցին հռետորական պատասխան... 

դրա համար հայաստանը պետք ա դարձվի ինքնաբավ, ուժեղ էկոնոմիկայով, հսկա ռազմարդյունաբերությամբ, ֆինանսական անզուգական կարողությամբ, գերտերություն... ու դրա համար պետք ա ընդամենը էս բաշիբուզուկներից ազատվել ու մի հատ ազնիվ, հայրենասեր ղեկավար գտնել... էսքան բան...

... ու հայաստանը կդառնա Նոր Վասյուկի" հիմն էլ կփոպենք կդնենք "խելքներին աշեցեք" հայկական ժողովրդական երգը...

----------

Chuk (19.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ...էս վերջին հատվածը հատուկ Տրիբուն ձյաիս համար, որ մի հատ հետադարձ մտածի, որ «ուզում եմ խելք հավաքեք» տաքացած ժամանակ արած ռեպլիկը գոնե իմ հին ծանոթները չարժեր, որ վերագրեին գոռոզությանս ու մեծամտությանս ..


Տրիբուն ձյան քեզ ղուրբան, մտքովդ անցկացրել ես, որ նեղացե՞լ եմ քեզանից  :LOL:  Դու էտքան բախտավոր չես, մի վախեցի։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> դրա համար հայաստանը պետք ա դարձվի ինքնաբավ, ուժեղ էկոնոմիկայով, հսկա ռազմարդյունաբերությամբ, ֆինանսական անզուգական կարողությամբ, գերտերություն... ու դրա համար պետք ա ընդամենը էս բաշիբուզուկներից ազատվել ու մի հատ ազնիվ, հայրենասեր ղեկավար գտնել... էսքան բան...


Դե խնդրեմ, Մեֆ, որ ուզում ես, դու էլ ես խելոք բաներ ասում ․․․ մեկ-մեկ ․․․

----------


## Chuk

> Տրիբուն ձյան քեզ ղուրբան, մտքովդ անցկացրել ես, որ նեղացե՞լ եմ քեզանից  Դու էտքան բախտավոր չես, մի վախեցի։


Հակառակը, ես եմ նեղացել, դու էդքան բախտավոր ես։ Բայց անցանք։


Ըստ թեմայի լիքը ասելիք կա, ժամանակ չկա, երկուշաբթի-երեքշաբթի կխոսենք։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե խնդրեմ, Մեֆ, որ ուզում ես, դու էլ ես խելոք բաներ ասում ․․․ մեկ-մեկ ․․․


ձեր հետ համեմատած ես դեե էն չեմ, բայց սովորում ենք ընգեր... կամաց կամաց

----------

Chuk (19.02.2017), Տրիբուն (19.02.2017)

----------


## Lion

Ուողակի, որպեսզի <խաղաղության> կողմնակիցները շատ կյանքից չկտրվեն, հիշեցնեմ ադրնեջանական կողմի դիրքորոշումը ամենաթարմ վիճակով ըստ հաքինազի.


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*«Ильхам Алиев рассказал об условиях урегулирования: сначала освобождаются семь районов вокруг Нагорного Карабаха, местное население (беженцы и вынужденные переселенцы) возвращается в свои дома, в регионе размещаются миротворческие силы. Только после этого возможно провести референдум по статусу Нагорного Карабаха», - отмечается в информации.

Ու եթե որևէ մեկը կարծում է, որ ազատագրված 7 շրջաններ վերադարձից ու այսպես կոչված փախստականների վերադարձից հետո մեզ հետ ոչ միայն խաղաղություն կլինի, այլև՝ արցախահայությունը անվտանգ կլինի ու Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը կծաղկի, այդպիսի մարդը, մեղմ ասած, ուղղակի կտրված է կյանքից:

----------

Գաղթական (19.02.2017), Տրիբուն (19.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ըստ թեմայի լիքը ասելիք կա, ժամանակ չկա, երկուշաբթի-երեքշաբթի կխոսենք։


Չուկիտո, բան մի ասա էլի, ու լրիվ լուրջ եմ ասում, ինձ լսի, փագի էս թեման։  :LOL:  Ապեր, ոնց ֆռա քննարկումը, ոչ քեզ ա օգուտ լինելու, ոչ ՀԱԿ-ին։ Մի կողմից ընկերնեդ են, մյուս կոցմի կուսակցությունդ՝ իրա մանրից խեքը թռցնող առաջնորդով, որին մեկը ես միշտ հարգել եմ, որպես առաջին/հիմնադիր/հաղթած նախագահ, ու, մեր մեջ ասած, միակ նորմալը մինչև հիմա եղածներից։ Բայց դե հեմամատության ֆոնն էլ, ֆոն չի էլի ․․․ երկրորդը թալանչի սադիստ էր, երրորդը թալանչի ղումարբազ, բախտի տերը թաղեմ։ Բայց էս երեքի մեջ ամենաձախողակը երևի Լևոնն ա, որը էս վերջին հինգ-վեց տարում բառացիորեն հնարավոր ամեն բան արել ա, որ իր ստեղծած շարժում/կուսակցությունը կործանի։

Պրիտոմ, ԼՏՊ-ի քաղաքակունթյուն կոչվածը կառուցված ա եղել մի հատ պարզ մոդելի շուրջ - (1) Առաջ էս քաշում ի սկզբանե անիրատեսական գաղափար։ (2) Գժական ելույթով հիմնավորում ես, որ էս դարիս լավագույն գաղփարն ա։  (3) Որևէ հակափաստարկ չես ընդունում։ (4) Հայտարարում ես, որ չի միանում էս գաղփարին կամ դավաճան ա, կամ ապուշ ա։ (5) Գաղափարին բնականաբար ոչ մեկը չի միանում, քանի որ ի սկզբանե անիրատեսական էր։ (6) Արդյունքը բնականաբար լինում ա զրո։ (7) Հայտարարում ես, որ արդյունքը զրոյա, քանի որ ոչ մեկը չմիացավ էս փայլուն գաղափարին։ (8) Ոչ մի կերպ չես ցանկանում ընդունել, որ գաղափարն ի սկազբանե անիրատեսական էր, ու անցնում ես հաջորդ անիրատեսկան գաղափարին։   

Ու սենց անընդմեջ։ Սզբից, Սերժիկի հետ երկխոսելը, որ Սերժիկը, մեղա-մեղա, հրաժարական տա, չնայած բոլորն ասում էին, որ չի կարա տենց բան լինի, նույնիսկ եեթե երկխոսողը Հիսուսը լինի։ Հետո, հայաստանակենտրոն դոդի հետ համագործակցությունը, որ չերեզ դոդ փրկենք երկիրը, չնայած բոլորն ասում էին, որ դոդը ինքն ա երկրի մայիկը լացացնողներից մեկը ու Սերժի ձագն ա, ոնց կարա նա երկիր փրկի։ 

Հիմա էլ Ալիևի հետ բանակցելով փոխզիջելը։ Ասում ենք տանք կեսը, որ խաղաղվենք, էն դեպքում երբ Ալիևը  իրա բերանով ասում ա, ախպեր, ինձ ձեր կեսը պետք չի, գնացեք գրողի ծոցը, ինձ լրիվն ա պետք, ու Հայաստանի կեսը, դրանից հետո կնայենք, կթողնենք խաղաղ ապրեք թե չէ։ Ու սաղս մոռանում ենք, *որ հենց էս պահին բանակցային սեղանին դրված ա միջազգային հանրության ջանքերով ու միջնորդությամբ մշակված փոխզիջումային Մադրիդ-Կազանյան տարբերակը, որը չի ստորագրում Ալիևը, ախպեր։*  Սերժիկը ոտ ու ձեռ ա, որ մի բան ստորագրի, որ իշխանության մնա, Ալիևը պասլատ ա անում։ Այսինքն, էլի անհասկանալի ա, թե Լևոնը ինչ ա ուզում, ում հետ ա ուզում բանակցի, որ փոխզիջի։ 

Ու Չուկիտո, մենք կարայինք մեզ թույլ տայինք Սերժիկի ու Դոդի հետ եկխոսության ու համագործակցության հարցում, քանի որ հետևանքները բացասական էին, բայց ճակատարգրակ չեն - Сержик сукин сын, но наш сукин сын։ Բայց եթե թուրքերի հետ հարցում մի փոքր անգամ սխալվենք, ապա հետևքնը արդեն լֆիկ-սաշիկը չի լինելու, այլ լինելու ա թուրքական չորս մետրանոց յաթաղանը, որը մինչև քոքը կոխելու են քամակներս։    

Ախպեր, դու, ասենք Մեֆը, ասենք Արէան, կպած հարցնում եք, բա փոխարենը ինչ եք առաջարկում։ Ախպեր, եկեք մի հատ սկզբիզ հասկանանք, թե ձեր առաջարկածն ինչ ա։ Ոնց որ գաղափարը ձեր կողմից ա առաջ քաշված, որ թե մեր։ Պարզ հարցեր, (1) ու՞մ հետ եք բանակցում փոխզիջումային տարբերակի շուրջ, եթե հետներդ մյուս բանակցող չկա; (2) ու՞մ եք տալիս մասը, եթե էտ մասի վրա թքող չկա։

Թե չէ, կներես, կոխել եք չեք հանում, խաղաղություն հա խաղաղություն, յանի մենք էլ էշի պես թուր թվանքն առել ենք ընկել ենք սարերը կռիվ ենք ման գալիս։

----------

Glück (01.04.2017), Lion (19.02.2017), Mr. Annoying (19.02.2017), Quyr Qery (22.02.2017), Գաղթական (19.02.2017), Վիշապ (19.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Գնել, ասածդ ամեմ կետի մասին կհասցնենք խոսել մինչ ապրիլի 3ն ու դրանից հետո, բացի ընկերական հարաբերություններից. ինչքան էլ քաղաքակսն հարցերում սուր քննարկում, զրույցներ ունենամ իմ ու ընկերներիս հարաբերությունների վրա քաղաքականությունը երբեք չի ազդել։

Ինչ վերաբերում ա հանրային արձագանքին, ապա ինչպես միշտ հալած յուղի տեղ չենք ընդունում ինտերնետային հարցումները, բայց հետևում ենք։ Խնդրեմ առաջին արդյունքներից մեկը.

http://www.a1plus.am/1521255.html

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lion

Միանում եմ *Տրիբուն*-ին՝ էս թեման ՀԱԿ-ի նախընտրական քարոզչությանը միայն վնաս է տալիս՝ ընդ որում և ֆորումում, և իրական կյանքում: Թեման փակիր  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Ա՜խ, Լիոն, դու էլ այնքա՜ն մտահոգ ես ՀԱԿ-ի համար  :Jpit: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------

Lion (19.02.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

էս թեմայում թե՛ գրառումներ կատարողները ու թե՛ ուղղակի հետևողների մեծ մասը էդ անտեր երկրի ճակատագրով անհանգստացող մարդիկ են՝ անկախ զբացեղրած պաշտոնից/հասարակական դիրքից ու բնակավայրից..

ու ամենաոռին գիտե՞ք որնա..

որ անգամ էս կատեգորիայի մարդկանց մի մասը հասցրելա անհուսությունից բարոյալքվել էն աստիճան, որ պատրաստա անգամ իր հայրենիքի մի մասը նվիրել թուրքին՝ հուսալով, թե գուցե դրանից Հայաստանի վիճակը լավանա...

----------

Lion (19.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Բյուր ջան, խնդրեմ ֆիքսիր նաև ինձ ու փոխզիջման մյուս կողմնակիցներին «բարոյալքված» պիտակի կպցնումը։ Հիմա որ արժանի պատասխան տամ, ասելու էիր, որ ով գրում ա, վիրավորում եմ։ Խնդրեմ, ֆիքսիր ու դիտողություն արա մեր քննարկման մասնակցին։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Արէա

Տրիբուն ջան, Ալիևը որ խնդրի էլ Սերժիկը ոչ մի մադրիդյան սկզբունք էլ ստորագրող չի, որտև գիտի որ միայն «հող հանձնելու» դեպքում ա հայ ժողովուրդը պատրաստ իր քամակը փետ կոխելու։ Լավ գիտի որտև իրանք են էդ տրամադրությունները սերմանել ու լավ մշակում են։ Ու ով էլ լինի, սենց տրամադրված հասարակությունում ոչ մի բան էլ չի ստորագրելու։
ՀԱԿ-ի նախաձեռնությունը իմ համար սրանով ա կարևոր, որ պետք ա խոսել էս թեմայով, պետք ա ժողովուրդը հասկանա որ խաղաղ հարևանությունը մեր ու ադրբեջանի մեջ այլընտրանք չունի, պետք ա օր ու գիշեր աշխատվի էդ ուղղությամբ։ Թե չէ բոլորս էլ գիտենք որ ոչ ՀԱԿն ա որոշողը, ոչ էլ Ակումբի անդամները։ Բայց էս հարցը տաբուից պիտի հանվի։ Ուրիշ տարբերակ չկա։

----------

Chuk (19.02.2017), Mephistopheles (19.02.2017), Հայկօ (19.02.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Լավ գիտի որտև իրանք են էդ տրամադրությունները սերմանել ու լավ մշակում են։


Սերժնա հող չհանձնելու տրամադրություն սերմանե՞լ..
ու, մի բան էլ, մշակումա՞...

ասածներդ կհիմնավորե՞ս խնդրեմ

----------


## Արէա

Ու մեկ էլ, էդ որ էդքան ասում եք. Ալիևը կխաբի, միջազգային հանրությունը կգցի, բան։ Բա հենա Ալիևը կստորագրեր էլի մադրիդյան փաստաթղթերը, հարակից տարածքները կվերցներ, հետո էլ հեշտ ու հանգիստ Արցախը, բա խի՞ չի ստորագրում։

----------

Chuk (19.02.2017)

----------


## Արէա

> Սերժնա հող չհանձնելու տրամադրություն սերմանե՞լ..
> ու, մի բան էլ, մշակումա՞...
> 
> ասածներդ կհիմնավորե՞ս խնդրեմ


Ապեր հակառակ կարծիք ունես, ասա։ Ի՞նչ հիմնավորեմ, ո՞նց հիմնավորեմ։
Որ ասեմ հանրայինի հաղորդումները նայի, բավարար հիմնավորում կլինի՞։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ապեր հակառակ կարծիք ունես, ասա։ Ի՞նչ հիմնավորեմ, ո՞նց հիմնավորեմ։
> Որ ասեմ հանրայինի հաղորդումները նայի, բավարար հիմնավորում կլինի՞։


էս արդեն վատ սովորությունա դառնում..
մի բան ասվումա, հենց հարցնում ես խի՝ ասումա դե դու հակառակը հիմնավորի...

ապեր Սերժն իրա բերնով ասումա պատրաստ ենք հանձնել,
դու էլ ասում ես, թե իրենք (սերժենք) հող չհանձնել են սերմանում ու մշակում..

ասենք հղում ունե՞ս, որտեղ Սերժը կամ իրա թիմակիցներից որևէ մեկը քո ասածնա «սերմանում ու մշակում»

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ՀԱԿ-ի նախաձեռնությունը իմ համար սրանով ա կարևոր, որ պետք ա խոսել էս թեմայով, պետք ա ժողովուրդը հասկանա որ խաղաղ հարևանությունը մեր ու ադրբեջանի մեջ այլընտրանք չունի, պետք ա օր ու գիշեր աշխատվի էդ ուղղությամբ։ Թե չէ բոլորս էլ գիտենք որ ոչ ՀԱԿն ա որոշողը, ոչ էլ Ակումբի անդամները։ Բայց էս հարցը տաբուից պիտի հանվի։ Ուրիշ տարբերակ չկա։


Էկեք խոսանք, բան չասեցի։ Շատ բարի ու դրական գաղափար ա, լրիվ անկեղծ եմ ասում։ Մի վերապահումով․ պետք ա նույն բանն էլ Ադրբեջանցիներն անեն։ Թե չէ, ապեր, մենք խոսանք, իրանք գլուխ կտրեն, քցեն ֆեյսբուք, վերջում էլ ազգային հերոսի կոչում տան, չի կպնում էլի։ Մենք բարի ենք, բայց ոչխար չենք։ Չնայած պատմության ընթացքում հիմնականում հենց ոչխար ենք եղել։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինչ վերաբերում ա հանրային արձագանքին, ապա ինչպես միշտ հալած յուղի տեղ չենք ընդունում ինտերնետային հարցումները, բայց հետևում ենք։ Խնդրեմ առաջին արդյունքներից մեկը.
> 
> http://www.a1plus.am/1521255.html


Էրնեկ էս հանրային արձագանքը գոնե մի տաս տոկոսվ ճիշտ արտացոլեր իրականությունը։ Իսկ իրականությունն էն ա, որ իտոգում ես էլի կամ ՀԱԿ-ին եմ ձայն տալու, կամ Ելքին, բայց իրանք օբշի 10% են ունենալու։ Քանի որ, ինչպես փորձը ցույց ա տվել, էս հարցումները ոչ թե իրականությունից շեղված են, այլ լրիվ հակառակ պատկերն են ցույց տալիս։

----------

Lion (19.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Էրնեկ էս հանրային արձագանքը գոնե մի տաս տոկոսվ ճիշտ արտացոլեր իրականությունը։ Իսկ իրականությունն էն ա, որ իտոգում ես էլի կամ ՀԱԿ-ին եմ ձայն տալու, կամ Ելքին, բայց իրանք օբշի 10% են ունենալու։ Քանի որ, ինչպես փորձը ցույց ա տվել, էս հարցումները ոչ թե իրականությունից շեղված են, այլ լրիվ հակառակ պատկերն են ցույց տալիս։


Էս հանրային կարծիքն իրականության հետ կապ չունի։ Ինքն ընդամենը Ա1+-ի ընթերցողի կարծիքն ա, այլ կերպ ասած հիմնականում ընդդիմադիր էլեկտորատի մի մասի դիրքորոշումը ու հետաքրքիր ա զուտ այ էդ ընդդիմադիր հատվածի տրամադրվածության տեսակետից։ Ավելին ասեմ, կարող ես չհամաձայնվել, բայց երկու օր առաջ երբ գրում էիր, որ ռացիոնալ մարդիկ ՀԱԿին դեմ են քվեարկելու, ասեմ, որ հիմնականում էնպես ա ստացվել, որ ռացիոնալ մարդիկ Ա1+-ի, Ազատության ու Գալայի ընթերցող-դիտողներն են՝ դաշտում ավելի լավ լրատվականների չլինելու պատճառով։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս հանրային կարծիքն իրականության հետ կապ չունի։ Ինքն ընդամենը Ա1+-ի ընթերցողի կարծիքն ա, այլ կերպ ասած հիմնականում ընդդիմադիր էլեկտորատի մի մասի դիրքորոշումը ու հետաքրքիր ա զուտ այ էդ ընդդիմադիր հատվածի տրամադրվածության տեսակետից։ Ավելին ասեմ, կարող ես չհամաձայնվել, բայց երկու օր առաջ երբ գրում էիր, որ ռացիոնալ մարդիկ ՀԱԿին դեմ են քվեարկելու, ասեմ, որ հիմնականում էնպես ա ստացվել, որ ռացիոնալ մարդիկ Ա1+-ի, Ազատության ու Գալայի ընթերցող-դիտողներն են՝ դաշտում ավելի լավ լրատվականների չլինելու պատճառով։


Նեա, չեմ հավատում ․․․․ ապացույցներ չունենք, ենթադրությունների ոլորտից ա, բայց իմ կարծիքով Ա1+ - ի լսարանը ռոմանտիկ օպտիմիստներն են։ Խոսքի իմ նման ․․․հետո էլ, ռացինալությունն էլ սուբյեկտիվ հասկացություն ա, եթե փողից չենք խոսում։  :LOL:  Սենց ասեմ, որ հասկանալի լինի, ես ռացիոնալ սկեպտիցիզմով եմ վերաբերվում ԼՏՊ էս առաջարկությանը ․․․․․ մարդու լեզուն էլ չի ֆռում առաջարկություն ասի, քանի որ ախր բան էլ չի առաջարկում, է ․․․․

----------


## Chuk

> էս արդեն վատ սովորությունա դառնում..
> մի բան ասվումա, հենց հարցնում ես խի՝ ասումա դե դու հակառակը հիմնավորի...
> 
> ապեր Սերժն իրա բերնով ասումա պատրաստ ենք հանձնել,
> դու էլ ասում ես, թե իրենք (սերժենք) հող չհանձնել են սերմանում ու մշակում..
> 
> ասենք հղում ունե՞ս, որտեղ Սերժը կամ իրա թիմակիցներից որևէ մեկը քո ասածնա «սերմանում ու մշակում»


Սերժի հանձնելու մասին ասածներին դեռ կանդրադառնամ, հիմա Արէային տվածդ հարցի մասին հակիրճ։

98ին Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հրաժարականը պահանջելու հրապարակային պատճառը, որը հետագայում լայնորեն պրոպագանդվում էր հեռուստատեսությամբ ու այկ հարթակներում, Տեր-Պետրոսյանի փոխզիջումային քաղաքականությանը դեմ լինեկն էր։ Այդ արշավը հիմնականում գլխավորում էին Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը, Սերժիկ Սարգսյանն ու Վազգեն Սարգսյանը (վերջինս հետագայում հրապարակային ընդունեց իր սխալը): էդ պահից ու հետո Սերժիկն անձամբ է հրապարակային բոլոր միջոցներով փոխզիջմանը դեմ արշավ կազմակերպել՝ հիմնականում Տեր-Պետրոսյանին թուլացնելու համար, բայց ինքն իր համար ծուղակ փորելով։

Ասա, էսքանը քեզ բավարարու՞մ է որպես պատասխան, թե՞ էլի հիմնավորումներ բերեմ։

----------


## Chuk

Մի քանի բառ Ալիևի մասին, որ էդքան համառ պնդում եք, որ ինքը դեմ ա փոխզիջմանը, ավելին ա ուզում։ Նախ ասեմ, որ պետք ա կարողանալ տարբերել մեզ ուղղված հոխորտանքն ու ներքին լսարանին ուղղված խոսքը՝ բանակցային սեղանին քննարկելիքից։ Նմանատիպ տեքստեր մեր ղեկավարությունն էլ ունի այս կամ անն չափով ու դա բանակցային պրոցեսի անխուսափելի մաս է (անհրաժեշտության դեպքում կարող եմ կոնկրետ օրինակներ բերել)։

Ալիևը կողմ է փոխզիջմանը։ Խնդիրն էն է, որ քանի որ Սերժիկն ու իր դիվանագետները հմուտ ու ճկուն չեն, Ալիևն արդեն տեսել է, որ X-ը ստանալն իր համար արդեն իրականություն է, փորձում է ստանալ X+-ը, որին արդեն Սերժիկը չի համաձայնվում։ Ալիևն էլ մտածում է, որ ժամանակի ընթացքում դրան էլ կհասնի։

Լուծումը էս դեպքում մեկն է, ուժեղացնել դիրքերը բանակցային սեղանում ու Ալիևին հարկադրել համաձայնվել X-ին կամ (X-)-ին։ 

Ռեա՞լ ա դա։ Իհարկե, հենց դրա անունն ա քաղաքականություն, դիվանագիտություն։

Հիմա հարցին մյուս կողմից գանք, եթե դու չունես էն ռեսուրսը, որը դեմ տալով (այդ թվում վախացնելով ու զգուշացնելով), կարող ես հասնել, որ դիմացինդ համաձայնի այդ պայմաններով փոխզիջմանը, ապա խիստ կասկածելի է հավանական պատերազմի դեպքում քո շանսերը։ Որտև հենց էդ պատերազմի համար ցուցադրելիք ուժդ է քո հիմնական ուժը բանակցություններուն։

Որպես վերջաբան մի անգամ ևս հիշեցնեմ, որ ոչ մեկս դավաճան կամ ախմախ չենք, եթե բանակցությունում չհասնենք երաշխիքներով ընդունելի փոխզիջման տարբերակին, ապա ավտոմատ մերժվում ա փոխզիջումը, որտև մենք փոխզիջմանն ենք կողմ, ոչ թե զիջմանը։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------

Աթեիստ (19.02.2017), Արէա (19.02.2017)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Էկեք խոսանք, բան չասեցի։ Շատ բարի ու դրական գաղափար ա, լրիվ անկեղծ եմ ասում։ Մի վերապահումով․ պետք ա նույն բանն էլ Ադրբեջանցիներն անեն։ Թե չէ, ապեր, մենք խոսանք, իրանք գլուխ կտրեն, քցեն ֆեյսբուք, վերջում էլ ազգային հերոսի կոչում տան, չի կպնում էլի։ Մենք բարի ենք, բայց ոչխար չենք։ Չնայած պատմության ընթացքում հիմնականում հենց ոչխար ենք եղել։


Վստահ ե՞ս, որ չեն անում: Համաձայն եմ, որ ընդհանուր առմամբ ավելի վայրենի են, քան մենք: Բայց տենց հեռվից որ Հայաստանին նայես, ստեղ էլ տասից իննը «Ստամբուլը արյան ծով» սարքողներ են, վաղը Բաքուն գրավողներ ու ընդհանրապես՝ թուրքի մերն էլ ընդեղ: Մերոնց պաշտոնական դիսկուրսի մասին էլ չեմ էլ խոսում: Ասենք՝ մի հատ պետք ա մտնել իրենց bir-klub.az-ը, նայել՝ Tribunmirza-ն Chukoglu-ի հետ ինչ ա բազարվում: Բայց դե, ճիշտն ասած, իրենց ընդդիմադիր կուսակցություններից տեղյակ չեմ, ոչ էլ առանձնապես հավատում եմ, որ տենց բան կարող ա լինի  :Jpit: : Ասածս էն ա, որ էսքան ասում-խոսում ենք, բայց մեր ոխերիմ հարևանի մասին էնքան էլ բան չգիտենք:

----------

Chuk (19.02.2017), Տրիբուն (19.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Ասենք՝ մի հատ պետք ա մտնել իրենց bir-klub.az-ը, նայել՝ Tribunmirza-ն Chukoglu-ի հետ ինչ ա բազարվում:


Ասած Տրիբունի՝ թաղեմ բոյդ, ա՛յ Dairə  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ...
> Ալիևը կողմ է փոխզիջմանը։ Խնդիրն էն է, որ քանի որ Սերժիկն ու իր դիվանագետները հմուտ ու ճկուն չեն, Ալիևն արդեն տեսել է, որ X-ը ստանալն իր համար արդեն իրականություն է, փորձում է ստանալ X+-ը, որին արդեն Սերժիկը չի համաձայնվում։ Ալիևն էլ մտածում է, որ ժամանակի ընթացքում դրան էլ կհասնի։
> 
> Լուծումը էս դեպքում մեկն է, ուժեղացնել դիրքերը բանակցային սեղանում ու Ալիևին հարկադրել համաձայնվել X-ին կամ (X-)-ին։ 
> 
> Ռեա՞լ ա դա։ Իհարկե, հենց դրա անունն ա քաղաքականություն, դիվանագիտություն։


Պիզձեեեեեեց, ու սենց պարզ ա սաղ ․․․ 

Ապեր, երնեկ ձեզ, հորս արև։

----------

Quyr Qery (22.02.2017), Վիշապ (19.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Պիզձեեեեեեց, ու սենց պարզ ա սաղ ․․․ 
> 
> Ապեր, երնեկ ձեզ, հորս արև։


Պարզ չի, բարդ ա, ընդամենը պարզեցված ու ընկալելի տեսքով ներկայացնում եմ։ Ճիշտ նույնպես, ինչպես դու ես քո տեաակետները ներկայավնում, ձյաձիկո։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վստահ ե՞ս, որ չեն անում: Համաձայն եմ, որ ընդհանուր առմամբ ավելի վայրենի են, քան մենք: Բայց տենց հեռվից որ Հայաստանին նայես, ստեղ էլ տասից իննը «Ստամբուլը արյան ծով» սարքողներ են, վաղը Բաքուն գրավողներ ու ընդհանրապես՝ թուրքի մերն էլ ընդեղ: Մերոնց պաշտոնական դիսկուրսի մասին էլ չեմ էլ խոսում: Ասենք՝ մի հատ պետք ա մտնել իրենց bir-klub.az-ը, նայել՝ Tribunmirza-ն Chukoglu-ի հետ ինչ ա բազարվում: Բայց դե, ճիշտն ասած, իրենց ընդդիմադիր կուսակցություններից տեղյակ չեմ, ոչ էլ առանձնապես հավատում եմ, որ տենց բան կարող ա լինի : Ասածս էն ա, որ էսքան ասում-խոսում ենք, բայց մեր ոխերիմ հարևանի մասին էնքան էլ բան չգիտենք:


Ապեր, ռեգիոնն ա տենց։ Մի հատ քարտեզին նայի տես որտեղ ես գտնվում․ Լյուքսեմբուրգի ու Բելգիայի մեջտեղը։ Արի մենք մեր մասին մտածենք, հետո նոր մեզ հույս տանք, որ դե թուրքերն էլ վատը չեն, նորմալ մարդիկ են։

----------


## Գաղթական

> էդ պահից ու հետո Սերժիկն անձամբ է հրապարակային բոլոր միջոցներով փոխզիջմանը դեմ արշավ կազմակերպել՝ հիմնականում Տեր-Պետրոսյանին թուլացնելու համար, բայց ինքն իր համար ծուղակ փորելով։


ԼՏՊ-ի հրաժարականի մասով բան չասեցի, բայց այ ասածդ փոխզիջման դեմ հետագա արշավ գլխավորելը ինձ համար նորությունա:

համենայն դեպս՝ կսպասեմ իր հրապակային հող հանձնելու պատրաստակամություն հայտնելուն խոստացածդ անդրադարձին

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Պարզ չի, բարդ ա, ընդամենը պարզեցված ու ընկալելի տեսքով ներկայացնում եմ։ Ճիշտ նույնպես, ինչպես դու ես քո տեաակետները ներկայավնում, ձյաձիկո։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Հաաաա, կներես, հիշեցիի ․․․․․ միշտ էլ տենց ենք սկսում․ էսի քաղաքականություն ա, բարդ ա, շախմատ ա, մեզ վստահեք, մենակ մենք ենք հասկանում, սաղից լավ ենք հասկանում ․․․ վերջում, հիշեցման կարգով, նույն պիզդեցն ա։

Ապեր, տառապանքներս փորձ ունի էլի: Նենց չի, որ առաջին օրն ենք ծանոթանում Լևոնի ու ՀԱԿ-ի հետ:

----------


## Chuk

> ԼՏՊ-ի հրաժարականի մասով բան չասեցի, բայց այ ասածդ փոխզիջման դեմ հետագա արշավ գլխավորելը ինձ համար նորությունա:
> 
> համենայն դեպս՝ կսպասեմ իր հրապակային հող հանձնելու պատրաստակամություն հայտնելուն խոստացածդ անդրադարձին


Լրատվական գրեթե ողջ դաշտը վերահսկվել է իշխանության կողմից (հեռուստատեսություն, ռադիո, տպագիր մամուլ, հետագայում նաև ինտերնետային մամուլ)։ Անհրաժեշտ է ընդամենը նայել դրանցում հրապարակախոսությունների շեշտադրմանը։ Նաև հիմա բոլորս գիտենք, թե ինչ լրատվամիջոցներ են ասոնք իր փեսա Միշիկի հսկողության տակ, հետևիր դրանցում հրապարակախոսությանը ու ամեն ինչ պարզ կլինի։

Երկու բառով Սերժիկի էդ խոստովանությունների մասին։ Ինքնիրականում ահագին համը հանել ա, ահագին վատացրել ա մեր դիրքերը, պլյուս վերևում շարադրածս իրան հասկացնում են, որ ինքը փոխզիջման գնալով տուժում ա։ Դրա համար ինքը մի կողմից բանակցություններում տենց բան ա խոսել, մյուս կողմից միջազգայօն լրատվամիջոցներում ասում ա էդ մասին՝ փորձելով դրսից ոմանց համակրանքը շահի, բայց մյուս կողմից իր կուսակցության սաղ չինովնիկներին ու լրատվամիջոցներին ղրկում ա մեզ համոզելու, որ տենց միտք չկա, որ դա ուղղակի դիվանագիտական կռուտիտ ա։ Միաժամանակ շարունակում ա հոխորտացող հրապարակախոսությունը։

Սրան զուգահեռ ինքը իշխանությունը պահելուն ուղղված սահմանադրական փոփոխությունները նենց ա անում, որ վաղն իր վրա որևէ պատասխանատվություն չլինի, որտև առաջին դեմքերի ինստիտուտն էնպես ա լինելու, որ անկախ նրանից ինքը որպես վարչապետ կշարունակա լիդեր մնալ, թե որպես «գենսեկ»՝ մնալով միայն կուսակցության նախագահ, իր վրա անմիջական պատասխանատվություն չի ընկնելու։

Ուշադիր շուրջդ նայիր, բացառությամբ քչերի ոչ մեկը իրան չի մեղադրում «հող հանձնելու» մեջ, իսկ Լևոնին մեղադրում են, չնայած որ մեկը նախագահի աթոռին ա, մյուսը ընդամենը մի քանի պատգամավորով ԱԺ-ում ներկայացված ուժի նախագահ։

Սերժը հրաշալի գիտի, որ փոխզիջմանն այլընտրանք չկա (հրաշալի տիրապետում ա բոլոր տվյալներին, հնարավոր պատերազմի հաշվարկներին, տնտեսության վիճակին, լիքը ուրիշ հարցերի), բայց ամեն ինչ անում ա, որ հասարակական ընկալման մեջ մնա «հող հանձնելու համար Լևոնին հեռացրած» ու «հող պահելու համար հնարավոր բոլոր ձևերով ժամանակ ձգած» ֆիգուր։

----------

Արէա (19.02.2017), Հայկօ (19.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Տրիբուն ձյա, ընդամենը արձանագրեմ, որ ՀԵՐԹԱԿԱՆ անգամ կոնկրետ բովանդակությամբ գրառմանը արձագանքում ես պիտակումներով ու ղժոցով՝ միտք չասելով։ 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, ընդամենը արձանագրեմ, որ ՀԵՐԹԱԿԱՆ անգամ կոնկրետ բովանդակությամբ գրառմանը արձագանքում ես պիտակումներով ու ղժոցով՝ միտք չասելով։ 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Ապեր, սենց ասեմ, բովանդակություն չկա, որ բովանդակային արձագանքեմ։ Ու չեմ ուզում պարզաբանեմ, թե ինչի չկա։ Հենց տենց, պռոստը չկա։ Հավայի, օդի մեջ խոսակցություն ա, ու տխմարիս կարծքով էս սաղ խաղաղություն-փոխզիձում բազարը, գոնե էս պահին, գտնվում ա սոփեստության ու դեբիլության մեջտեղում։ Բայց, ոնց որ ասել եմ, եթե վստահ եք, որ կա, флаг вам в руки ... ես ոչ կարամ խանգարեմ, ոչ կարամ հակառակում ձեզ համոզեմ։ 

Եթե նեռվերիդ վրա ազդում եմ, իրոք էլ էս թեմայում ոչ մի գրառում չեմ անի։ Ասեմ, ինձ էս բաժնում հետաքրքրում են գալող ընտրությունները, իրանց ընթացքը, մի քանի դրանց հետ առնչվող հարցեր, էն էլ զուտ գիտահետազոտական պատճառներով  :LOL:

----------

Lion (19.02.2017), Quyr Qery (22.02.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Վստահ ե՞ս, որ չեն անում: Համաձայն եմ, որ ընդհանուր առմամբ ավելի վայրենի են, քան մենք: Բայց տենց հեռվից որ Հայաստանին նայես, ստեղ էլ տասից իննը «Ստամբուլը արյան ծով» սարքողներ են, վաղը Բաքուն գրավողներ ու ընդհանրապես՝ թուրքի մերն էլ ընդեղ: Մերոնց պաշտոնական դիսկուրսի մասին էլ չեմ էլ խոսում: Ասենք՝ մի հատ պետք ա մտնել իրենց bir-klub.az-ը, նայել՝ Tribunmirza-ն Chukoglu-ի հետ ինչ ա բազարվում: Բայց դե, ճիշտն ասած, իրենց ընդդիմադիր կուսակցություններից տեղյակ չեմ, ոչ էլ առանձնապես հավատում եմ, որ տենց բան կարող ա լինի : Ասածս էն ա, որ էսքան ասում-խոսում ենք, բայց մեր ոխերիմ հարևանի մասին էնքան էլ բան չգիտենք:


լավ էլի..
նախորդ դարասկզբի 2 երգ՝ Ստամբուլը արյան ծով սարքելու մասին
ու 2 հումորապատում՝ ա լյա հասնենք բաքու,
ո՞նց կարելիա համեմատելմիլլի մեջլիսում քննարկվող Երևանը վերադարձնելու վերաբերյալ անասունության հետ...

հ.գ. Չուկ, պատասխանիդ չհասցրեցի ծանոթանալ.. քիչ ուշ

----------


## Chuk

Տրիբուն ձյա, դու ինձ չես կարող իմ ներվերին ազդել։ Ես ընդամենը շատ կուզեմ փաստարկված գրառումներ կարդալ։ Բայց եթե քո համար սա «կեղծ օրակարգ» ա, ոնց Նիկոլի համար Սահմանադրական փոփոխություններն էին կեղծ օրակարգ, ես քեզ չեմ կարող համոզել որ փաստարկված գրառում անես։ Բայց ոնց Նիկոլի դեպքում էի հանգիստ վերաբերվում, որ կեղծ օրակարգ համարելով անընդհատ էդ թեմայով ասուլիս ու հարցազրույց էր տալիս՝ բովանդակային բան չասելով, տենց էլ քո դեպքում էս թեմայի գրառումներիդ հանգիստ կվերաբերեմ։

Հա, ասեմ, որ քեզ Նիկոլ չեմ անվանում կամ իրա հետ նմանացնում։ Նմանացնում եմ մենակ իրավիճակը, էս պահին էդ օրինակը եկավ մտքիս։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lion

> Տրիբուն ձյա, ընդամենը արձանագրեմ, որ ՀԵՐԹԱԿԱՆ անգամ կոնկրետ բովանդակությամբ գրառմանը արձագանքում ես պիտակումներով ու ղժոցով՝ միտք չասելով։ 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Արտակ ջան, ես էլ արձագանքեմ, որ ՀԵՐԹԱԿԱՆ անգամ կոնկրետ բովանդակությամբ գրառմանը արձագանքում ես պիտակումներով ու ղժոցով՝ միտք չասելով՝




> Ա՜խ  Չալարեցի, կարդացի։ Մհեր, դու իսկապես կարծում ես, որ հինգերորդ դասարանի սանի ժրաջանությամբ հերթով պարբերությունները մեջբերելը, «հիմարություն է» ապա նույն հինգերորդ դասարանի մակարդակի մի բան գրելը հոդվածի լուրջ հակադարձում, այն էլ ջախջախու՞մ է 
> 
> Ցավոք գրածներիդ մեջ չկար բան, որով արժեր խորանալ ու բանավիճել։ Գնա օֆիսդ աշխատացրու, եղբայր 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Ուրիշներն մեղադրելուց առաջ քեզ նայիր...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Տրիբուն ջան, Ալիևը որ խնդրի էլ Սերժիկը ոչ մի մադրիդյան սկզբունք էլ ստորագրող չի, որտև գիտի որ միայն «հող հանձնելու» դեպքում ա հայ ժողովուրդը պատրաստ իր քամակը փետ կոխելու։ Լավ գիտի որտև իրանք են էդ տրամադրությունները սերմանել ու լավ մշակում են։ Ու ով էլ լինի, սենց տրամադրված հասարակությունում ոչ մի բան էլ չի ստորագրելու։
> ՀԱԿ-ի նախաձեռնությունը իմ համար սրանով ա կարևոր, որ պետք ա խոսել էս թեմայով, պետք ա ժողովուրդը հասկանա որ խաղաղ հարևանությունը մեր ու ադրբեջանի մեջ այլընտրանք չունի, պետք ա օր ու գիշեր աշխատվի էդ ուղղությամբ։ Թե չէ բոլորս էլ գիտենք որ ոչ ՀԱԿն ա որոշողը, ոչ էլ Ակումբի անդամները։ Բայց էս հարցը տաբուից պիտի հանվի։ Ուրիշ տարբերակ չկա։


Պնդում: Հայ ժողովուրդը աշխարհի մակարդակով ամենաանշառ ժողովուրդներից մեկն ա: Գնացեք ուրիշ ժողովուրդների մեջ մի քիչ ֆռֆռացեք, մեկ էլ  պատմություն կարդացեք: Ու սխալ ա ժողովդրի մեջ հեզություն ու բարություն սերմանելը (երբ որ դրա կարիքը չկա էլ)  էն ժամանակ, երբ հարևանդ կատաղած պատրաստվում է պատերազմի… «Խաղաղությանը» ռեալ հակադրվող ազատամարտիկների զգալի մասը հիմա նստած են բանտում։ Էս ժողովուրդը Սերժի ոռը փեդ կոխող լիներ, հազար անգամ կոխել էր երկրի մաման լացացնելու համար։ Մի բուլշիթեք փլիզ:

----------

Quyr Qery (22.02.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (19.02.2017), Գաղթական (20.02.2017), Տրիբուն (19.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Լիոն ջան, ես քո հակափաստարկները անլուրջ եմ համարում։ Բայց եթե իմ վերաբերմքւնքը մի կողմ թողնենք,ապա էն հոդվածը, որին արձագանքել ես, յքւրաքանչյուր ոք կարքղ է կարդալ որպես գրածներիդ հերքում։ Ընթերցողից ում որը կհամոզի՝ իրենց գործն է։ Ինձ համոզել է Արման Գրիգորյանի գրածը։

Երկու բառով հստակեցնեմ գրառմանդ արձագանքելու ոճիս դրդապատճառը։ Դա հոդվածագրի նկատմամբ արհամարհական վերաբերմունքիդ ու «Էս ով էր, ախպեր, էս... ինչ էր??» տիպի ձևակերպումներիդ խիստ օրինաչափ հակադարձում էր։ Եթե դու կարող ես Արմանի հոդվածին պատասխանել էդ տոնայնությամբ, ապա ես էլ էն՝ ինչով պատասխանել եմ։

Իսկ հիմա մյուսներից ով որ չգիտի, ասեմ, թե «էդ ով էր»։ Քաղագիտության դոկտոր, ԱՄՆ Լիհայ համալսարանի պրոֆեսոր, Հայաստանում ուՀայաստանից դուրս համապատասխան ոլորտում պատկառելի հեղինակություն վայելող քաղաքագետի մասին կարող եք կարդալ այստեղ՝ https://hy.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D4%...B6?wprov=sfla1

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վստահ ե՞ս, որ չեն անում: Համաձայն եմ, որ ընդհանուր առմամբ ավելի վայրենի են, քան մենք: Բայց տենց հեռվից որ Հայաստանին նայես, ստեղ էլ տասից իննը «Ստամբուլը արյան ծով» սարքողներ են, վաղը Բաքուն գրավողներ ու ընդհանրապես՝ թուրքի մերն էլ ընդեղ: Մերոնց պաշտոնական դիսկուրսի մասին էլ չեմ էլ խոսում: Ասենք՝ մի հատ պետք ա մտնել իրենց bir-klub.az-ը, նայել՝ Tribunmirza-ն Chukoglu-ի հետ ինչ ա բազարվում: Բայց դե, ճիշտն ասած, իրենց ընդդիմադիր կուսակցություններից տեղյակ չեմ, ոչ էլ առանձնապես հավատում եմ, որ տենց բան կարող ա լինի : Ասածս էն ա, որ էսքան ասում-խոսում ենք, բայց մեր ոխերիմ հարևանի մասին էնքան էլ բան չգիտենք:


Մի ալարի, մտիր http://www.disput.az ու փոխզիջող ման արի ու կոխի սաղի աչքը։

----------

Lion (19.02.2017)

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն ջան, ես քո հակափաստարկները անլուրջ եմ համարում։ Բայց եթե իմ վերաբերմքւնքը մի կողմ թողնենք,ապա էն հոդվածը, որին արձագանքել ես, յքւրաքանչյուր ոք կարքղ է կարդալ որպես գրածներիդ հերքում։ Ընթերցողից ում որը կհամոզի՝ իրենց գործն է։ Ինձ համոզել է Արման Գրիգորյանի գրածը։


Է հա, էդ սամա-սաբոյ - հոդվածն էլ կա, իմ գրածն էլ կա, ընենց չի, որ դու չարձագանքեցիր, աշխարհը փլվեց կամ ինչ որ գործընթաց խախտվեց: Ուղղակի ինքդ ցույց տվեցիր, որ ասելու բան չունես, այսքան բան: Մի անգամ ասել եմ, էլի ասեմ - սարկազմը, նման լուրջ դիսկուսիաներում, եթե տեղին էլ է, ապա քիչ դոզայով ու, համեմված հիմնական ասելիքի հետ, ոնց որ իմ պոստերում էր: Եթե մարդը լուրջ ասելիք *չի ասում*, այլ ուղղակի տրվում է սարկազմին, ոնց արդեն քո դեպքում, ապա դա հակառակ էֆեկտն է տալիս - կարդացողին պարզ է լինում, որ հակադարձողն ասելիք չունի և ուղղակի սարկազմի միջոցով փորձում է քողարկել դա:




> Երկու բառով հստակեցնեմ գրառմանդ արձագանքելու ոճիս դրդապատճառը։ Դա հոդվածագրի նկատմամբ արհամարհական վերաբերմունքիդ ու «Էս ով էր, ախպեր, էս... ինչ էր??» տիպի ձևակերպումներիդ խիստ օրինաչափ հակադարձում էր։ Եթե դու կարող ես Արմանի հոդվածին պատասխանել էդ տոնայնությամբ, ապա ես էլ էն՝ ինչով պատասխանել եմ։


Արտակ Գրիգորյանը չկա ֆորումում - եթե նա լիներ ու ինձ հետ խոսեր, ես ինձ թույլ չէի տա կենդանի դիսկուսիայում նման սարկաստիկ արտահայտություններ: Դրան հակառակ՝ ես կամ ֆորումում, դու կաս ու դու, լուրջ խոսակցության փոխարեն, սարկազմին ես տրվում: Ի դեպ ասած, զարմանալի մարդ ես՝ առաջարկում ես դիսկուսիա, աջ ու ձախ բողոքում ես, թե ինձնից բացի ոչ ոք փաստարկված չգրեց, բայց իմ գրածի դեպքում էլ խուսափում ես խոսակցությունից: Սա չի խոսում քո դիրքերի ամրության օգտին:




> Իսկ հիմա մյուսներից ով որ չգիտի, ասեմ, թե «էդ ով էր»։ Քաղագիտության դոկտոր, ԱՄՆ Լիհայ համալսարանի պրոֆեսոր, Հայաստանում ուՀայաստանից դուրս համապատասխան ոլորտում պատկառելի հեղինակություն վայելող քաղաքագետի մասին կարող եք կարդալ այստեղ՝ https://hy.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D4%...B6?wprov=sfla1


Ես, օրինակ, չգիտեի, թե ինքն ով է և մինչ այս պահը մտածում էի, թե մեր հայաստանյան հաստիքային քաղաքագետներից է: Իմացա, ապրես, բայց դա մազաչափ իսկ չփոխեց իմ վերաբերմունքը նրա ասածի նկատմամբ: Ես չեմ սիրում հեղինակության ազդեցության տակ ընկնել, ինձ համար կարևորը՝ ասածն է: Արտակ Գրիգորյանի ասածը հարիր չէր իր կոչումներին և հնարավոր փառքին, ես այնտեղ տեսա տարրական քաղաքական կուրություն, ապագայի բացարձակ սխալ մոդելավորում և քաղաքական մոտիվացվածություն: Այսքան բան:

----------


## Chuk

Լիոն ջան, եթե քո գրածներում ես չեմ տեսել արձագանքելու արժանի պնդումներ, ավելին քան կար հոդվածում, որին արձագանքել ես, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ թեմայում բովանդակային բան չեմ գրել։ Եթե տենց բան ես պնդում, ապա կամ ուշադիր չես, կամ ստում ես։ Էդ իմ բերած նյութերն ու բովանդային գրառումներն են հիմնականում բովանդակային իմաստով անարձագանք մնում, ենթադրում եմ ՝ ասելիքի բացակայության պատճառով։ Սրանով եա դադարեցնում եմ նորից քո այն գրառմանն ու դրան՝ բացատրածս պատճառով ծաղրական արձագաներիս անդրադառնալը։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Chuk

Ի դեպ Արտակ չէ՝ Արման Գրիգորյան։ 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------

Lion (19.02.2017)

----------


## Lion

Ես այս թեմային ուշադիր հետևում եմ և իմ գրած հակադարձումներին, որոնք ուղղված էին Արման Գրիգորյանի հոդվածների 8 կետերին, քո կողմից որևէ փաստարկված արձագանք չեմ տեսել: Հիշեցնեմ, այնտեղ 8 կետեր կային՝ խաղաղապահներ, ապառազմականացված գոտի, միջազգային երաշխիքներ (3 կետեր), հարևանների շահ, սպառազինությունների կրճատում և ամուր հաշտություն:

Սրանց վերաբերյալ դու այդ երբ փաստարկված խոսեցիր, որ ես չարձագանքեցի? Եթե ինչ որ բան բաց եմ թողել, խնդրեմ, թեման քո դիմաց է, ցույց տուր և մենք քննարկենք այդ բաց թողածը  :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Մի ալարի, մտիր http://www.disput.az ու փոխզիջող ման արի ու կոխի սաղի աչքը։


Վիշապ, ախպոր պես, տոնդ փոխի, էլի: Առանց էդ էլ մարդ արդեն տհաճությամբ ա մտնում «Քաղաքականություն». ոչ կարդալ ա լինում, ոչ էլ, առավել ևս, գրել:

----------


## Վիշապ

Նայելով մինչ հիմա առաջ քաշված «խաղաղասիրության» կցկտուր հիմնավորումներին, իմ հասկացածով տրամաբանությունը հետևյալն է, պետք է այնպես անել, որ Հայաստանը Ադրբեջանի անվտանգության համար պրոբլեմ չհանդիսանա, ու կլինի հաշտություն ու խաղաղություն։ Այսինքն խաղաղության մեխը ոչ թե կողմերի ուժերի հավասարակշռությունն է, այլ Հայաստանի թուլացումը։ Ու այստեղ անհրաժեշտ ու բավարար պայման է Ադրբեջանի բարի կամքը թուլացած Հայաստանի վրա չհարձակվելու համար։ Այսինքն կան մարդիկ, որոնք հիմա պատրաստ են Ալիևի ու Ադրբեջանի փոխարեն երդվել։ 
Ես կզսպեմ հետագա պիտակումներս, որ շատ չնեղվեք։

----------

Lion (19.02.2017), Տրիբուն (19.02.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ, ախպոր պես, տոնդ փոխի, էլի: Առանց էդ էլ մարդ արդեն տհաճությամբ ա մտնում «Քաղաքականություն». ոչ կարդալ ա լինում, ոչ էլ, առավել ևս, գրել:


Հայկօ ջան, չլինի՞ քաղաքականություն թեմայում քնարերգական տաղեր ես ման գալիս :Ճ 
Իսկ ինձ համար տհաճ չասեմ, բայց վախենալու ա, որ ոմանք մակերեսայնորեն են վերաբերվում վայթե ամենակարևոր հարցին՝ անվտանգությանը։ Բայց կարամ սիկտիրս քաշեմ, դուք հանգիստ բանակցեք :Ճ

----------

Lion (19.02.2017), Quyr Qery (22.02.2017), Տրիբուն (19.02.2017)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հայկօ ջան, չլինի՞ քաղաքականություն թեմայում քնարերգական տաղեր ես ման գալիս :Ճ 
> Իսկ ինձ համար տհաճ չասեմ, բայց վախենալու ա, որ ոմանք մակերեսայնորեն են վերաբերվում վայթե ամենակարևոր հարցին՝ անվտանգությանը։ Բայց կարամ սիկտիրս քաշեմ, դուք հանգիստ բանակցեք :Ճ


Կարաս: Կարաս ասելիքդ հանգիստ էլ ասես, դրանից բովանդակությունը չի փոխվի: Տաղերի փոխարեն էլ մարդավարի խոսակցության եմ սպասում, բայց ոնց որ թե չի լինում խոսել, աջուձախ մենակ քֆուր ու մուննաթ ա: Եթե ձեզ կայֆ ա սենց շարունակելը, ինձ՝ չէ, հազարումի ավելի հետաքրքիր ու անիմաստ ներվ չփչացնող բաներ կան:

----------

Տրիբուն (19.02.2017)

----------


## Lion

Իմ կարծիքով մուննաթը էս ֆորումի դիսկուսիայի ամենավատ կողմն է, ընդ որում նրանք, որոնք կոչված են դրա դեմն առնել, ոչ միայն չեն առնում, այլև իրենք են այդ կերպ խոսակցություն վարում: Ահա և հետևանքը, մուննաթը դառնում է համատարած և ամեն պոստ գրելիս մարդ սկսում է իրեն ստիպել, որ գրի...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կարաս: Կարաս ասելիքդ հանգիստ էլ ասես, դրանից բովանդակությունը չի փոխվի: Տաղերի փոխարեն էլ մարդավարի խոսակցության եմ սպասում, բայց ոնց որ թե չի լինում խոսել, աջուձախ մենակ քֆուր ու մուննաթ ա: Եթե ձեզ կայֆ ա սենց շարունակելը, ինձ՝ չէ, հազարումի ավելի հետաքրքիր ու անիմաստ ներվ չփչացնող բաներ կան:


Ես էլ էի մարդավարի խոսակցություն սպասում  :LOL:  Բայց չէ, մեզ ճնշում են, ասում են որ խաղաղություն չենք սիրում, քաղաքականությունից ու դիվանագիտությունից բան չենք հասկանում․ կարճ ասած ագրեսիվ ենք ու դեբիլ  :Sad:  Դրա համար ես էլ եմ սիկտիրս քաշում։ Գնամ կինո նայեմ, մեկ էլ ՀՀԿ ցուցակները փորփրեմ, տենամ կարամ կես մարդ գտնեմ։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Կարաս: Կարաս ասելիքդ հանգիստ էլ ասես, դրանից բովանդակությունը չի փոխվի: Տաղերի փոխարեն էլ մարդավարի խոսակցության եմ սպասում, բայց ոնց որ թե չի լինում խոսել, աջուձախ մենակ քֆուր ու մուննաթ ա: Եթե ձեզ կայֆ ա սենց շարունակելը, ինձ՝ չէ, հազարումի ավելի հետաքրքիր ու անիմաստ ներվ չփչացնող բաներ կան:


Ես ճիշտն ասած էդքան քֆուր ու մուննաթ չտեսա, ինչքան ասենք հիմնավորումների փոխարեն նեղանալը դիմացինի «կաշի տոն տալուց»։ Հա, կարող էինք մի քիչ տանջվել ու վիզ դնել սուպեր-կոռեկտ լինելու համար, բայց դե աչքիս դրանից հազիվ թե «խաղաղության» հիմնավորումները շատանային։
Ես որ հանգիստ եմ։ Եթե մարդ կա իմ պատճառով անհանգիստ ա, հազար ներողություն։

----------

Lion (19.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. թեմային ավելացվել է փակ հարցում: Որոշ ժամանակ անց (օրինակ՝ մեկ ամսից) հնարավոր է, որ քվեարկության արդյունքը արխիվացվի (հրապարակվի) ու նոր քվեարկություն սկսվի, տեսնելու համար թե ԱԺ ընտրությունների քարոզարշավը ազդեցություն ունի՞, թե՞ չէ հարցի ընկալման վրա:*

----------


## Գաղթական

իսկ ավելի ճիշտ չէ՞ր լինի հարցման 2-րդ տարբերակը մի քիչ ավելի հստակեցնել..
պարզ չէ, թե խոսքը կոնկրետ որ տարածքի ու ինչպիսի կարգավիճակի մասին է..
(չեմ շտապի դեռ քվեարկել)

ի միջի այլոց՝ ես այս թեմայում բարձրացրել եմ մի շարք հարցեր, որոնք այդպես էլ անպատասխան մնացին:
մասնավորապես՝ կցանկանայի լսել ձեր խոհերը, թե ինչու հայկական կողմը Նախիջևանի խնդիրը չի արծարծում..

ու թեև ենթադրում եմ, որ այս հարցն էլ անպատասխան կմնա,
բայց շատ հետաքրքիր կլիներ լսել նաև կարծիքներ ազրբեջանի կողմից Հայաստանից ու Արցախից գրավված տարածքների մասին,
մասնավորապես՝ Արծվաշենը, Մարտակերտի ու Մարտունու շրջանների մի մասը ու Շահումյանը...

մեկ էլ մի հարց էլ.
ինչպիսի՞ արդյունքներ եք ակնկալում Արցախի ստատուսի վերաբերյալ ենթադրյալ ռեֆերենդումից, որը պիտի անցկացվի անորոշ թվով գուցե տասնամյակներ հետո՝ առաջարկվող տարբերակով 7 շրջաններ ազրբեջանին վերադարձնելուց ու դրանք, իրենց խոսքով, 1մլն ազերի փախստականներով բնակեցնելուց հետո (եթե իհարկե, էդ ընթացքում, նոր թիվ չհորինեն)

----------


## Chuk

> իսկ ավելի ճիշտ չէ՞ր լինի հարցման 2-րդ տարբերակը մի քիչ ավելի հստակեցնել..
> պարզ չէ, թե խոսքը կոնկրետ որ տարածքի ու ինչպիսի կարգավիճակի մասին է..
> (չեմ շտապի դեռ քվեարկել)
> 
> ի միջի այլոց՝ ես այս թեմայում բարձրացրել եմ մի շարք հարցեր, որոնք այդպես էլ անպատասխան մնացին:
> մասնավորապես՝ կցանկանայի լսել ձեր խոհերը, թե ինչու հայկական կողմը Նախիջևանի խնդիրը չի արծարծում..
> 
> ու թեև ենթադրում եմ, որ այս հարցն էլ անպատասխան կմնա,
> բայց շատ հետաքրքիր կլիներ լսել նաև կարծիքներ ազրբեջանի կողմից Հայաստանից ու Արցախից գրավված տարածքների մասին,
> ...


Ավելի մանրամասնելը հարցերը էս հարցման տիրույթի սահմանափակ տիրույթում հնարավոր չէր:

Ինչ վերաբերում է Նախիջևանին ու մնացած նշածդ տարածքներին, եթե թափներս հերիքեր, ապա կպահանջեինք էլ, կստանայինք էլ: 

Վերջին կետիդ հետ կապված կարճ պատասխան. պետք է մեխանիզմ մշակվի, որ փախստականները կամ այլ ադրբեջանցիներ չբնակվեն էդ տարածքում:

----------


## Chuk

> Ավելի մանրամասնելը հարցերը էս հարցման տիրույթի սահմանափակ տիրույթում հնարավոր չէր:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է Նախիջևանին ու մնացած նշածդ տարածքներին, եթե թափներս հերիքեր, ապա կպահանջեինք էլ, կստանայինք էլ: 
> 
> Վերջին կետիդ հետ կապված կարճ պատասխան. պետք է մեխանիզմ մշակվի, որ փախստականները կամ այլ ադրբեջանցիներ չբնակվեն էդ տարածքում:


Նշեմ, որ սա իմ անհատական տեսակետն է, ոչ թե ՀԱԿ-ի:

----------


## Վիշապ

Անորոշ հարցադրում ա, քվերակել եմ «դժվարանում եմ պատասխանել» :Ճ 
Չի մասնավորեցվում երաշխիքները, պայմանները, ընթացքը, փուլային, փաթեթային, ով ում ա տրվում ու ինչքանով:
Ես առհասարակ կողմ եմ փաթեթայինին, որը ենթադրում ա փաթաթել բոլոր թշնամիներին ու դեգեներատներին:

Էս «կարգավիճակ» Ադրբեջանից մուրալը լրիվ զավեշտ ա, տեսնես մեր ինչի՞ն ա պետք էդ կարգավիճակը, որ ի՞նչ լինի: 
Պակիստանը վապշե չի ճանաչում Հայաստանը, ինչի՞ չենք մի բան փոխզիջում Պակիստանին: Փոխզիջելու ե՞նք, ի վերջո, ինչքա՞ն կարելի է սենց չճանաչված մնալ:
Ընդհանուր առմամբ լավ բան ա փոխզիջումը, խաղաղությունը, մարդասիրությունը, հանդուրժողականությունը, բարությունը վերջապես... 

Իմ կարծիքով Հայաստանը պիտի էս հարցում նախաձեռնող չլիներ, պիտի Ադրբեջանը նախաձեռնող լիներ, որովհետև ինքը ստանալիք ունի: 
Օրինակ Կուրիլյան կզիների համար Ճապոնացիք մի քանի անգամ բանակցություն են նախաձեռնել Ռուսաստանի հետ (բնականաբար անհույս): 
Մենք կարող ենք մի քիչ ավելի համեստ գտնվել ու լսել Ադրբեջանին ու ինչու՞ չէ, փոխիջել, փոխշահավետ պայմաններով, եթե ստացվի: 
Բայց ներկա պայմաններում Ադրբեջանի կատաղած սպառնալիքների ու հոխորտանքների տակ մեր կողմից նախաձեռնությունը առնվազն ինքնաստորացում ա, 
եթե ոչ արհետական պատերազմի թեժացում ու թշնամու ախորժակի գռգռում, բայց դե հազար անգամ էլ ասվի, միլիոն անգամ էլ ասվի՝ ձայն բառբառո անապատի, նույնն է թե գնաք ու Եհովայի վկաներին ասեք՝ Եհովան օֆիսը փակել գնացելա տուն, ուրիշ բան մտածեք:

Մեղք ենք մենք:

Բայց էս ամենը մի կողմ, ես չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ, թե ՀԱԿ-ի որ մի գաղափարն ա ընդդիմադիր, վայթե Սերժը համաձայն ա փուլային տարբերակով փոխիջումներին ու Կազանի համաձայնագիրը չի կայացել միայն Ադրբեջանի անհամաձայնությամբ: Ինչի՞ն ա ՀԱԿ-ը դեմ, կամ ընդդեմ: Կոնկրետ ի՞նչ ավելի յուղալի պայման է ՀԱԿ-ը առաջարկելու, որ Ադրբեջանը սենց միանգամից ստորագրի ու սենց փառավոր խաղաղությանը հասնելու պրոցեսը պաշոլ լինի:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (20.02.2017), Յոհաննես (20.02.2017), Տրիբուն (20.02.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Անձամբ ես մենակ փուլային տարբերակին եմ համաձայն... մենակ... հող ստատուսի դիմացը ինձ էդքան չի ոգևորում... ստատուսն իմ համար գերնպատակ չի... ու ես հարցին նայում եմ ոչ թե մենակ ղրաբաղյան կոնֆլիկտի սահմաններում, այլ մի քիչ ավելի լայն... 

ժամանակ եղավ կմանրամասնեմ...

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ինչ վերաբերում է Նախիջևանին ու մնացած նշածդ տարածքներին, եթե թափներս հերիքեր, ապա կպահանջեինք էլ, կստանայինք էլ:


լրիվ համամիտ եմ, որ էս իշխանոիթյունով բացարձակ թափներս չի ների (դիվանագիտական) որևէ խնդիր լուծելու..
բայց, իմ կարճ խելքով, սա հենց «փոխզիջման այլընտրանք» կարող է լինել, որն իհարկե հեշտ չի իրագործել, բայց ոչ էլ անհնար է





> Վերջին կետիդ հետ կապված կարճ պատասխան. պետք է մեխանիզմ մշակվի, որ փախստականները կամ այլ ադրբեջանցիներ չբնակվեն էդ տարածքում:


կարծում ես թափներս կների՞ նման պայման առաջադրել

----------


## Գաղթական

> Վերջին կետիդ հետ կապված կարճ պատասխան. պետք է մեխանիզմ մշակվի, որ փախստականները կամ այլ ադրբեջանցիներ չբնակվեն էդ տարածքում:


ի միջի այլոց չմոռանանք, որ փախստականների վերադարձ ու նրանց ապահովության երկկողմանի երաշխիք նախատեսում է թե՛ փուլային տարբերակը ու թե՛ փաթեթայինը...

----------


## varo987

Ի դեպ էտ տարածք կարգավիճակի դիմաց բանաձևնել մաքսիմալ նպատակ չի։ 
Մաքսիմալա էս պահին հաշվի առնելով, որ դեռ էդքան ուժեղ չենք։
Եթե պապայի բալա Իլհամը չուզի, 10տարի հետո ինչպես կասեր ԼՏՊ-ն ինքը կխնդրի էն ինչ որ հիմա մերժումա ու չի ստանա։

----------


## Chuk

> Անորոշ հարցադրում ա, քվերակել եմ «դժվարանում եմ պատասխանել» :Ճ


Ես գիտեի, որ նման «մեղադրանքներ» լինելու են, ու դա հասկանալի ա: Բայց մի կողմից հաշվի առնելով որ ակտիվ ակումբցիներն էնքան էլ շատ չեն ու ավելի մասնավորեցնելու դեպքում ամեն մի ակումբցու համար առանձին կետ էր պետք դնել, մյուս կողմից, որ նման հարցումները իզուր կբարդանային, եթե շարադրվեին բոլոր հնարավոր տարբերակները (մինչև 5 շրջան, 6 շրջան, Լաչին, Լաչինի միջանցք, անմիջապես կարգավիճակ, նշված ժամկետում հանրաքվե, կարգավիճակի հստակեցման հետաձգում և բազմաթիվ այլ), նպակահարմար գտա հարցումը կազմել էս ձևով, որպեսզի տեսնենք ընդհանուր մոտեցումը՝ որևէ դեպքում փոխզիջումը (տարածք կարգավիճակի դիմացը շեշտել եմ, որպեսզի քննարկումից դուրս մնա ասենք «փոխարենը Նախիջևանը վերցնենք» տարբերակը, քանզի նման քննարկում դե ֆակտո գոյություն չունի) ընդունելի է, թե՞ կոնկրետ մարդկանց համար սկզբունքորեն անընդունելի է փոխզիջման գաղափարը:

Իհարկե նաև թողել եմ «դժվարանում եմ պատասխանել» տարբերակը, եթե ամեն դեպքում հարցադրմանը այս տեսքով դժվարանում կամ չեն ուզում պատասխանել:

----------


## Chuk

> Բայց էս ամենը մի կողմ, ես չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ, թե ՀԱԿ-ի որ մի գաղափարն ա ընդդիմադիր, վայթե Սերժը համաձայն ա փուլային տարբերակով փոխիջումներին ու Կազանի համաձայնագիրը չի կայացել միայն Ադրբեջանի անհամաձայնությամբ: Ինչի՞ն ա ՀԱԿ-ը դեմ, կամ ընդդեմ: Կոնկրետ ի՞նչ ավելի յուղալի պայման է ՀԱԿ-ը առաջարկելու, որ Ադրբեջանը սենց միանգամից ստորագրի ու սենց փառավոր խաղաղությանը հասնելու պրոցեսը պաշոլ լինի:


ՀԱԿ-ը հստակ հայտարարել ա, որ եթե Սերժը հրապարակայնորեն գնա էդ քայլին, ինքը տարաձայնությունները այդ պահին մի կողմ թողնելով կպաշտպանի նրան: Սա ցանկացածդ կարող եք համարել ոչ ընդդիմադիր կեցվածք, իսկ ես համարում եմ պետականամետ կեցվածք:

ՀԱԿ-ն էս խնդիրը բարձրաձայնում ա, որտև ոչ Հայաստանում, ոչ Ադրբեջանում ոչ մի պատասխանատու ուժ չկա, որ ռիսկ կանի բարձրաձայնել, մինչդեռ այս դիսկուրսն անհրաժեշտ է:

ՀԱԿ-ը շարունակում է մնալ ընդդիմություն, քանի որ իշխանություն չի, ու ինքը սրան զուգահեռ հետևողական պայքար է տանում (որը կարող եք հանգիստ հետևողական պայքար չհամարել, ձեր գործն ա) իշխանափոխության հասնելու ու իշխանության գալու համար:

Իշխանության գալու դեպքում Արցախի հարցում ՀԱԿ-ի դիրքորոշումը հստակ գիտեք: Ինքը կտարբերվի գործող իշխանությունից հեչ որ չէ նրանով, որ չի ասի մի բան, տակից անի այլ բան:

----------

Mephistopheles (20.02.2017), Արէա (20.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> ի միջի այլոց չմոռանանք, որ փախստականների վերադարձ ու նրանց ապահովության երկկողմանի երաշխիք նախատեսում է թե՛ փուլային տարբերակը ու թե՛ փաթեթայինը...


Գիտեմ, Գաղթական ջան: Մի անգամ ևս հստակեցնելով, որ սա իմ անձնական դիրքորոշումն է, ասեմ, որ ես մեխանիզմ ասելով բոլորովին իրավական փաստաթղթերը նկատի չունեի: Իմ համար կարևորագույն խնդիր է Արցախի հայկական ու հայաբնակ լինելը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Քվերակությանը չեմ մասնակցելու, քանի որ հարցերը կոռեկտ չեն ձևակերպված ու համադրելի չեն։ Առաջինի հիմքում դրված ա ժամանակ/իրավիճակ ենթադրություն (ինչ-որ մի պահի, հեռավոր ու լուսավոր ապագայում, երբ բոլորը հարուստ են ու երջանիկ, ու Հիսուսը Մուհամեդի հետ երաշխավորում են բոլորի դրախտային սւ խաղաղ ապագան): Երկրորդը ենթադրում ա կոնկրետ գործողություն առանց ենթադրությունների։ Հարցերի ձևակերպումը հակվածություն ա առաջացնում քվերակել առաջինի օգտին, քանի որ մարդիկ որպես կանոն optimism biased են։

----------


## Chuk

> Քվերակությանը չեմ մասնակցելու, քանի որ հարցերը կոռեկտ չեն ձևակերպված ու համադրելի չեն։ Առաջինի հիմքում դրված ա ժամանակ/իրավիճակ ենթադրություն (ինչ-որ մի պահի, հեռավոր ու լուսավոր ապագայում, երբ բոլորը հարուստ են ու երջանիկ, ու Հիսուսը Մուհամեդի հետ երաշխավորում են բոլորի դրախտային սւ խաղաղ ապագան): Երկրորդը ենթադրում ա կոնկրետ գործողություն առանց ենթադրությունների։ Հարցերի ձևակերպումը հակվածություն ա առաջացնում քվերակել առաջինի օգտին, քանի որ մարդիկ որպես կանոն optimism biased են։


Չեմ կիսում կարծիքդ: Հարցերն էնպես են, որ հստակեցնում են կոնկրետ դիրքորոշում. փոխզիջման ընդունելի կամ չընդունելի լինելը, ինչը բերում ա նրան, որ եթե մարդը ընդհանուր դեմ չի, բայց կոնկրետ պահին դեմ ա, դա պայմանավորված ա կոնկրետ հանգամանքներով: Հետագայում կարելի ա ուրիշ հարցում անել, որով արդեն պարզ կլինի, տվյալ պահին նման լուծման գնալը ովքեր են կողմ, ովքեր դեմ: Բայց կոնկրետ այս հարցման արդյունքները ունակ կլինեն ահագին հարցերի պատասխան տալ ու դիսկուրսի ուղղություն որոշել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չեմ կիսում կարծիքդ: Հարցերն էնպես են, որ հստակեցնում են կոնկրետ դիրքորոշում. փոխզիջման ընդունելի կամ չընդունելի լինելը, ինչը բերում ա նրան, որ եթե մարդը ընդհանուր դեմ չի, բայց կոնկրետ պահին դեմ ա, դա պայմանավորված ա կոնկրետ հանգամանքներով: Հետագայում կարելի ա ուրիշ հարցում անել, որով արդեն պարզ կլինի, տվյալ պահին նման լուծման գնալը ովքեր են կողմ, ովքեր դեմ: Բայց կոնկրետ այս հարցման արդյունքները ունակ կլինեն ահագին հարցերի պատասխան տալ ու դիսկուրսի ուղղություն որոշել:


Առաջին պատասխանը ուղղված ա դեպի լուսավոր ապագան (օպտիմիզմ) ու հենց տենց էլ  ձևակերպած ա։ Երկրորդ պատասխանը հաշվի ա առնում դառը փորձը (պեսիմիզմ կամ առնվազն սկեպտիցիզմ) բայց տենց ձևակերպած չի։

Հետևապես, առաջին երկու հարցերը համադրելի դարձնելու համար պետք ա ձևակերպել հետևյալ կերպ․

1) Կարող է լինել փոխզիջում, այդ թվում տարածք՝ կարգավիճակի դիմաց տարբերակով:
2) Որևէ պայմանում ընդունելի չէ տարածք կարգավիճակի դիմաց փոխզիջումային տարբերակը:

*Կամ* 

1) Ժամանակի որևէ պահին, բարենպաստ պայմանների ու երաշխիքների դեպքում, կարող է լինել փոխզիջում, այդ թվում տարածք՝ կարգավիճակի դիմաց տարբերակով:
2) Հաշվի առնելով պատմական դառը փորձը, Ադրբեջան ու Թուրքիայի ռազմաշունչ հռետորաբանությունը և վերջին ապրիլայն դեպքերը, որևէ պայմանում ընդունելի չէ տարածք կարգավիճակի դիմաց փոխզիջումային տարբերակը։

----------

Արէա (20.02.2017)

----------


## Արէա

Առաջարկում եմ վերաձևակերպել հարցերը սենց




> 1) Կարող է լինել փոխզիջում, այդ թվում տարածք՝ կարգավիճակի դիմաց տարբերակով:
> 2) Որևէ պայմանում ընդունելի չէ տարածք կարգավիճակի դիմաց փոխզիջումային տարբերակը:


Անձամբ ես քվեարկելիս հենց էսպես էլ հասկացել եմ հարցերը։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Համաձայն եմ Տրիբունի հետ։ Հարցը նենց էր ձևակերպված, որ քիչ մնաց՝ ես էլ փոխզիջման օգտին քվեարկեի։

----------

Տրիբուն (20.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Առաջին պատասխանը ուղղված ա դեպի լուսավոր ապագան (օպտիմիզմ) ու հենց տենց էլ  ձևակերպած ա։ Երկրորդ պատասխանը հաշվի ա առնում դառը փորձը (պեսիմիզմ կամ առնվազն սկեպտիցիզմ) բայց տենց ձևակերպած չի։
> 
> Հետևապես, առաջին երկու հարցերը համադրելի դարձնելու համար պետք ա ձևակերպել հետևյալ կերպ․
> 
> 1) Կարող է լինել փոխզիջում, այդ թվում տարածք՝ կարգավիճակի դիմաց տարբերակով:
> 2) Որևէ պայմանում ընդունելի չէ տարածք կարգավիճակի դիմաց փոխզիջումային տարբերակը:
> 
> *Կամ* 
> 
> ...


Երկրորդ տարբերակդ չի ստացվում, որտև շատ բաներ են դուրս մնում: Առաջինը ընդունելի ա, բայց ես ուզում եմ շեշտվի, որ պարտադիր չի հենց էս պահին փոխզիջման գնալը, իսկ էդ ձևակերպմամբ էդքան էլ ընկալելի չի լինի: Էնպես որ առաջարկում եմ էսպես շարունակել հարցումը, կարող ես դու քվեարկել «դժվարանում եմ պատասխանել», տենց մի շաբաթից կամփոփենք, նոր հարցում կբացենք, որի կետերը նախապես կքննարկենք:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> .... կարող ես դու քվեարկել «դժվարանում եմ պատասխանել»․․․


Ադմինիստրատիվ ռեսուրս ես կիրառում հերիք չի, համ էլ քվերակությունն ես ուղղորդում  :LOL:  Մի հատ էլ չնկարե՞մ քվեարկությունս ՊՄ անեմ քեզ։ 

Չէ ախպեր, ես չեմ քվեարկի։

----------


## Chuk

> Ադմինիստրատիվ ռեսուրս ես կիրառում հերիք չի, համ էլ քվերակությունն ես ուղղորդում  Մի հատ էլ չնկարե՞մ քվեարկությունս ՊՄ անեմ քեզ։ 
> 
> Չէ ախպեր, ես չեմ քվեարկի։


Քո իրավունքն ա: Բայց ես շարունակում եմ մնալ էն կարծիքին, որ ցանկացած ձևով ձևակերպման դեպքում կլինեին դեմ հանդես եկողներ ու որ սարսափելի չի առաջարկված տարբերակը, հստակ մոտեցում ցույց տվող է:

----------


## Վիշապ

> ՀԱԿ-ը հստակ հայտարարել ա, որ եթե Սերժը հրապարակայնորեն գնա էդ քայլին, ինքը տարաձայնությունները այդ պահին մի կողմ թողնելով կպաշտպանի նրան: Սա ցանկացածդ կարող եք համարել ոչ ընդդիմադիր կեցվածք, իսկ ես համարում եմ պետականամետ կեցվածք:


Այնթափցի Եղիազար, հա հիշում ենք։ Փաստորեն թշնամուն ամենալարված ժամանակաշրջանում հողեր հանձնելը կարող է նույնիսկ պետականամետ կեցվածք համարվել։ 




> ՀԱԿ-ն էս խնդիրը բարձրաձայնում ա, որտև ոչ Հայաստանում, ոչ Ադրբեջանում ոչ մի պատասխանատու ուժ չկա, որ ռիսկ կանի բարձրաձայնել, մինչդեռ այս դիսկուրսն անհրաժեշտ է:


Եվ հողերը հանձնելու համար քաջություն է հարկավոր։




> ՀԱԿ-ը շարունակում է մնալ ընդդիմություն, քանի որ իշխանություն չի, ու ինքը սրան զուգահեռ հետևողական պայքար է տանում (որը կարող եք հանգիստ հետևողական պայքար չհամարել, ձեր գործն ա) իշխանափոխության հասնելու ու իշխանության գալու համար:


Քանի որ իշխանություն չի, ապա ընդդիմություն է, էս էլ իմացանք։ Век живи, век учись.




> Իշխանության գալու դեպքում Արցախի հարցում ՀԱԿ-ի դիրքորոշումը հստակ գիտեք: Ինքը կտարբերվի գործող իշխանությունից հեչ որ չէ նրանով, որ չի ասի մի բան, տակից անի այլ բան:


Այ էս մեկը ընդունեցի։ Բան չեմ կարա ասեմ։ Ասել ենք հանձնելու են՝ հանձնելու են հաստատ, էդտեղ չեմ կասկածում :Ճ


Հ․Գ․ Ես էս թեմայում լուրջ չեմ կարող գրել, կներեք։ Արեք տփեք ինձ ախմախիս։

----------


## Chuk

> Այնթափցի Եղիազար, հա հիշում ենք։ Փաստորեն թշնամուն ամենալարված ժամանակաշրջանում հողեր հանձնելը կարող է նույնիսկ պետականամետ կեցվածք համարվել։ 
> 
> 
> 
> Եվ հողերը հանձնելու համար քաջություն է հարկավոր։
> 
> 
> 
> Քանի որ իշխանություն չի, ապա ընդդիմություն է, էս էլ իմացանք։ Век живи, век учись.
> ...


Հայաստան գաս՝ սիրով։ Բայց նախընտրելի ա ոչ թե տփել, այլ հետդ խմել։ 

Հ.գ. չգիտեմ ում ոնց, իմ համար վաղուց ա ակնհայտ, որ էս թեմայում չես կարում լուրջ բան գրել, բայց դե ոչինչ։

----------


## Lion

Ես սիրտս կախ առաջինի օգտին քվեարկեցի, թեև հիմա որ նայում եմ, պիտի վերջինի օգտին քվեարկեին, որովհետև *Վիշապն* ու *Տրիբունը* ճիշտ են ասում: Կարող եք ձայնս հետ տալ?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես սիրտս կախ առաջինի օգտին քվեարկեցի, թեև հիմա որ նայում եմ, պիտի վերջինի օգտին քվեարկեին, որովհետև *Վիշապն* ու *Տրիբունը* ճիշտ են ասում: Կարող եք ձայնս հետ տալ?


Լիոն, տի չմո ․․․․ սաղ հույսներս դու էիր, բայց դավաճան դուրս եկար։  :LOL:  Էն հազարավոր փղերդ էլ քանի՞ կոպեկի արժեք ունեն։

----------


## Mephistopheles

Օքեյ... իհարկե բոլորս կուզեինք որ հողերը մնար մեզ, ադրբեջանն ընդուներ ղարաբաղի անկախությունը, ճամփեքը բացվեին ու անցնեինք նորմալ կյանքի, բիզնեսի, բայց էս հնարավոր չի... սաղդ էլ գիտեք որ էդ ըլնելու բան չի... 

դրա համար ես համաձայն եմ փուլայինի...

-որոշակի հողերի դիմաց կսկսեն ճանապարհների վերաբացում թե ադրբեջանի, թե թուրքիայի կողմից... ևս մի քանի շրջանների փոխարեն միջպետական առևտրական հարաբերությունների հաստատում, 

-փախդտակաները կարան վերադառնան իրանց տները, տրածաշրջանային ծրագրերի ինտեգրում (գազատարներ, նավթատարներ, նոր երկաթգծեր հայաստանի միջով...)

-ղարաբաղի շուրջ բուֆերային զոնա, ղարաբաղը ցած չի դնում զենքը, պահում ա զինված ուժերը... լաչին, քյալբաջար բացարձակ դեմիլիթերայզեդ զոն... բոլոր շրջանները հետ ենք վերադարձնում... 

-ղարաբաղի կարգավիճակի ճշտում... քանի բուֆերային զոնան կա ու ղարաբաղը զինված ա և ունի ուղիղ կապ Հայաստանի հետ (բազմակողմանի), ստատուսն իմ համար երկրորդական ա... դե յուրե եթե մնա ադրբեջանի մի մաս, իմ համար խնդիր չի... 

ես մանրամասները չգիտեմ ու տեխնոլոգիաներին չեմ տիրապետում, բայց ես սա համարում եմ իրագործելի

ուրիշ ձև գիտեք, ասեք...

----------


## anslov

> Օքեյ... իհարկե բոլորս կուզեինք որ հողերը մնար մեզ, ադրբեջանն ընդուներ ղարաբաղի անկախությունը, ճամփեքը բացվեին ու անցնեինք նորմալ կյանքի, բիզնեսի, բայց էս հնարավոր չի... սաղդ էլ գիտեք որ էդ ըլնելու բան չի... 
> 
> դրա համար ես համաձայն եմ փուլայինի...
> 
> -որոշակի հողերի դիմաց կսկսեն ճանապարհների վերաբացում թե ադրբեջանի, թե թուրքիայի կողմից... ևս մի քանի շրջանների փոխարեն միջպետական առևտրական հարաբերությունների հաստատում, 
> 
> -փախդտակաները կարան վերադառնան իրանց տները, տրածաշրջանային ծրագրերի ինտեգրում (գազատարներ, նավթատարներ, նոր երկաթգծեր հայաստանի միջով...)
> 
> -ղարաբաղի շուրջ բուֆերային զոնա, ղարաբաղը ցած չի դնում զենքը, պահում ա զինված ուժերը... լաչին, քյալբաջար բացարձակ դեմիլիթերայզեդ զոն... բոլոր շրջանները հետ ենք վերադարձնում... 
> ...


 եթե մի  "Րաֆֆու"  պատմավեպ կարդաիր, որտեղ մի 2000-1500 տարի առաջ մեկը սենց մտքեր ա արտահայտել հայոց հողերի ու տարածքների մասին, ինչ քֆուր ասես էտ մտքերի տիրոջը չէինք տա, վերջում էլ ավելացնելով որ "մեր ազգի էս ա էլի..." /կամ նմանատիպ մի արտահայտություն/ 

Ու շատ հետաքրքիր ա, թե էտ հողերը գրավելուց դու ինչ մի ներդրում ես արել, որ հիմա էլ էտ հողերի վրա "բազառներ" ես բացել, թե 
-Մեզ գազատարից փայ տվեք, մենք ձեզ հողեր տանք:

----------

Lion (20.02.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> եթե մի  "Րաֆֆու"  պատմավեպ կարդաիր, որտեղ մի 2000-1500 տարի առաջ մեկը սենց մտքեր ա արտահայտել հայոց հողերի ու տարածքների մասին, ինչ քֆուր ասես էտ մտքերի տիրոջը չէինք տա, վերջում էլ ավելացնելով որ "մեր ազգի էս ա էլի..." /կամ նմանատիպ մի արտահայտություն/ 
> 
> Ու շատ հետաքրքիր ա, թե էտ հողերը գրավելուց դու ինչ մի ներդրում ես արել, որ հիմա էլ էտ հողերի վրա "բազառներ" ես բացել, թե 
> -Մեզ գազատարից փայ տվեք, մենք ձեզ հողեր տանք:


էս ա... ավելի լավ վարյանտ գիտե՞ս, ասա... 

ով գիտի թող ասի

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն, տի չմո ․․․․ սաղ հույսներս դու էիր, բայց դավաճան դուրս եկար։  Էն հազարավոր փղերդ էլ քանի՞ կոպեկի արժեք ունեն։


Ես մեղավոր չէի... ինձ համոզեցին ...  :Smile: 




> Օքեյ... իհարկե բոլորս կուզեինք որ հողերը մնար մեզ, ադրբեջանն ընդուներ ղարաբաղի անկախությունը, ճամփեքը բացվեին ու անցնեինք նորմալ կյանքի, բիզնեսի, բայց էս հնարավոր չի... սաղդ էլ գիտեք որ էդ ըլնելու բան չի... 
> 
> դրա համար ես համաձայն եմ փուլայինի...
> 
> -որոշակի հողերի դիմաց կսկսեն ճանապարհների վերաբացում թե ադրբեջանի, թե թուրքիայի կողմից... ևս մի քանի շրջանների փոխարեն միջպետական առևտրական հարաբերությունների հաստատում, 
> 
> -փախդտակաները կարան վերադառնան իրանց տները, տրածաշրջանային ծրագրերի ինտեգրում (գազատարներ, նավթատարներ, նոր երկաթգծեր հայաստանի միջով...)
> 
> -ղարաբաղի շուրջ բուֆերային զոնա, ղարաբաղը ցած չի դնում զենքը, պահում ա զինված ուժերը... լաչին, քյալբաջար բացարձակ դեմիլիթերայզեդ զոն... բոլոր շրջանները հետ ենք վերադարձնում... 
> ...


Էս ես համարում եմ ինքնասպանության պես մի բան:

----------


## anslov

> Ես մեղավոր չէի... ինձ համոզեցին ... 
> 
> 
> 
> Էս ես համարում եմ ինքնասպանության պես մի բան:


Սա նման ա նրան, որ պոչկեքտ, թոքերտ ու սիրտտ "օրգան դոնեյշն՛ անես ու պառկես "կոմայի" մեջ, մինչև ռուս ու թուքր "ախպրտիքը՛ միասին նստեն որոշեն որ վախտն ա շտեպսելից ռոզետկան հանելու: 

Սենց բան անգամ Վասակ Մամիկոնյանը   չէր առաջարկում Վարդան Մամիկոնյանին:

----------


## anslov

> էս ա... ավելի լավ վարյանտ գիտե՞ս, ասա... 
> 
> ով գիտի թող ասի


Ավելի լա՞վ: Արդեն ասել եմ- գնահատել էն ինչ որ ունես, ու քեզ որչ անգլիացի երևակայես, ոչ ֆրանսիացի ու ոչ էլ իսպանացի:
Ինչ որ արել ենք լավ ենք արել, ժամանակին ենք արել, արել ենք 10000 մարդկանց գիտակցված  զոհողության հաշվին ու գրաված հողերի  վրա ղումար խաղացողին շատ խիստ պետք ա վերաբերվենք:
Իսկ մնացածը -թոշակ,մոշակ հաց  ու պանիր, քյաբաբ ու կոկորդիլոսի միս, նոր տարի ու դռնդեզ... անցողիկ են ու երկարաժամկետ մեր սերունդների համար դա էնքան էլ նշանակություն չունի, թե մենք էսօր լուս ունեինք թե մոմ էինք վառում:
Այ հողերը ծախողը  հավերժ դավաճանի խարանին ու համաժողովրդական անեծքին կարժանանա ու ըստ արժանավույն

----------


## Վիշապ

Էս Մեֆը որ չի գալիս սենց պրոֆեսոր ոճով ասում «էս ա», ասես հենց նոր շախմատի օլիմպիադայից է եկել ու սաղին մատ ա արել, կամ էլ նոբելյան մրցանակ ա ստացել միջազգային խաղաղասիրական առաքելությունների համար։ 
Մեֆ դու Ծլնգի ասած ուղեղդ քցել ես բինար վիճակ, էն մարդը սաղիս հիշեցրեց որ քաղաքականությունն ու առավել ևս պատերազմը բազմակի անհայտներով բանաձևեր են, մի ասեք «էս ա»։
Իմ կարծիքով ամենաճիշտ տարբերակը հնարավորինս քիչ թպրտալն է, ու կենտրոնանալը ներքին պրոբլեմների վրա, որ կյանքը ավելի չբարդացնենք։ Էս ա։ :Angry2:  
Էս 30 տարվա մեջ տրանսպորտի ու զիբիլ թափելու հանցերը չենք կարողացել լուծել, մի երկու խելոք եկել են Ղարաբաղի հարց են լուծում։ Մի հատ ապացուցենք որ պարզ, տուֆտա հարցեր կարողացել ենք հայերով լուծել, ու ստացվել ա։ Վերջին վախտերս։ Հողերս մեր գլխին։ Ինչի՞ ա տենց պարզ թվում, որ Ադրբեջանին հողեր տվեցիր, խաղաղություն կլինի։ Կարող ա Հայաստանն էլ տաք, մեկա վերջում ուզենան սաղիս շինեն, հետո գինու տիկ սարքեն մեզնից։

----------

Տրիբուն (21.02.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժողովուրդ ջան, գիտեք ձեր չափ խելք չունե՞նք որ կանգնենք ասենք ... ոչ մի կտոր հող հայ ժողովուրդը չունի տալու և ներկա դրությամբ որևէ զիջում ուղղակի ինքնասպանություն ա. մենք նախ մեր տանը պետք ա կարգ ու կանոն հաստատենք, մաքրենք երկիրը կաշառակերներից որոնց պատճառով ա որ էսօր մեր բանակն էս օրի ա ու եթե օրենքի իշխանություն հաստատվի տնտեսությունն էլ առաջընթաց կապրի, բանակից չեն գողանա, մարդն իր երկրում իրան պաշտպանված կզգա ու չի հեռանա... 

իհարկե կարելի ա ասել... կարելի ա ասել նաև ավելի գունեղ...բայց էս ոչ ծրագիր ա, ոչ տարբերակ ա, ոչ էլ առավել ևս բանակցությունների նյութ... էսի անիմաստ կրկնություն ա նույն բանի...

եթե բան ունեք ասելու, հարց ունեք տալու, կամ ալտերնատիվ աշխատող մոտեցում ունեք, բերեք քննարկենք... 

հասկանում եմ, չեք ընդունում, օքեյ, ձեր ասեք... 

մենակ քննադատությունը քիչ ա...

ինչ վերաբերվում ա "էս ա"-ին... էդ իմ տեսակետն ա ու ես դա պնդում եմ որպես ամենալավը... փոխանակ փռփռեք, առաջարկեք ձերը, ես էլ հարցեր կտամ...

ներկա դրությամն իմ ասածը միակ հնարավոր տարբերակն ա, դուք ոչ մի բան չեք առաջարկել որ քննարկենք դրա եղնելիությունը...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, գիտեք ձեր չափ խելք չունե՞նք որ կանգնենք ասենք ... ոչ մի կտոր հող հայ ժողովուրդը չունի տալու և ներկա դրությամբ որևէ զիջում ուղղակի ինքնասպանություն ա. մենք նախ մեր տանը պետք ա կարգ ու կանոն հաստատենք, մաքրենք երկիրը կաշառակերներից որոնց պատճառով ա որ էսօր մեր բանակն էս օրի ա ու եթե օրենքի իշխանություն հաստատվի տնտեսությունն էլ առաջընթաց կապրի, բանակից չեն գողանա, մարդն իր երկրում իրան պաշտպանված կզգա ու չի հեռանա... 
> 
> իհարկե կարելի ա ասել... կարելի ա ասել նաև ավելի գունեղ...բայց էս ոչ ծրագիր ա, ոչ տարբերակ ա, ոչ էլ առավել ևս բանակցությունների նյութ... էսի անիմաստ կրկնություն ա նույն բանի...
> 
> եթե բան ունեք ասելու, հարց ունեք տալու, կամ ալտերնատիվ աշխատող մոտեցում ունեք, բերեք քննարկենք... 
> 
> հասկանում եմ, չեք ընդունում, օքեյ, ձեր ասեք... 
> 
> մենակ քննադատությունը քիչ ա...
> ...


Ապեր իմ կարծիքով մեր դեբիլության ամենավառ արտահայտումներից մեկն էլ հենց էն ա, որ էսօրվա դրությամբ մեր ամենալավ կազմված, ծեծված ու քարոզվող ծրագիրը ազերների հետ «փոխզիջումների» գնալու ծրագիրն ա։ Ու էն որ դու առաջին պարբերությանդ բերած խնդիրներին տենց քամահրանքով ես վերաբերվում, էդ էլ վրադիր։ Խիյարը Մեֆ ջան, հայերիս մոտ թարս ա աճում բրազեր, հլը պատկերացրու։  Մեզ չի դզում պարզ, պրագմատիկ, հողեղեն հարցերի շուրջ խորանալը, մեզ պետք են ռոմանտիկ, օրիգինալ, լայն, համամարդկային հարցեր, որտեղ մենք տառապողն ենք, տվողն ենք, բռնաբարվողն ենք, սենց յեահ բեյբի, ավելի՛ ուժեղ, ավելի՛ ուժեղ․․․

----------

Տրիբուն (21.02.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

Չի կարա սենց բան լինի...
ասեք, որ էս մարդիկ իրական են...

Մեֆ-Անսլով դուետի շարունակությունն եմ ուզում...

----------


## Գաղթական

> Գիտեմ, Գաղթական ջան: Մի անգամ ևս հստակեցնելով, որ սա իմ անձնական դիրքորոշումն է, ասեմ, որ ես մեխանիզմ ասելով բոլորովին իրավական փաստաթղթերը նկատի չունեի: Իմ համար կարևորագույն խնդիր է Արցախի հայկական ու հայաբնակ լինելը:


Չուկ ջան էդ գետը, որ մտանք, էլ չթրջվել չի հաջողվելու..
եթե հիմիկվա բանակցային սեղանին գտնվող փաստաթղթերը ստորագրենք,
այլևս երբեք էլ Արցախը ո՛չ հայկական կլինի, ո՛չ էլ գերակշռող հայ բնակչությամբ

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր իմ կարծիքով մեր դեբիլության ամենավառ արտահայտումներից մեկն էլ հենց էն ա, որ էսօրվա դրությամբ մեր ամենալավ կազմված, ծեծված ու քարոզվող ծրագիրը ազերների հետ «փոխզիջումների» գնալու ծրագիրն ա։ Ու էն որ դու առաջին պարբերությանդ բերած խնդիրներին տենց քամահրանքով ես վերաբերվում, էդ էլ վրադիր։ Խիյարը Մեֆ ջան, հայերիս մոտ թարս ա աճում բրազեր, հլը պատկերացրու։  Մեզ չի դզում պարզ, պրագմատիկ, հողեղեն հարցերի շուրջ խորանալը, մեզ պետք են ռոմանտիկ, օրիգինալ, լայն, համամարդկային հարցեր, որտեղ մենք տառապողն ենք, տվողն ենք, բռնաբարվողն ենք, սենց յեահ բեյբի, ավելի՛ ուժեղ, ավելի՛ ուժեղ․․․


առաջինը, փոխզիջումը հայերի գաղափարը չի, մենք չենք հորինել, էսի ամբողջ աշխարհում ընդունված մեթոդ ա կոնֆլիկտները ոչ ռազմական տարբերակով լուծելու. մեզ մի մեղադրեք... էն որ փոխզիջումից բացի ուրիշ տարբերակ չկա մեջտեղները, էտի ոչ մեր մեղքն ա ոչ ադրբեջանի ոչ, ոչ էլ ձերը որ մինչև հիմա չեք առաջարկում... իրականում իմ կողմից սխալ ա ձեզնից պահանջելը որ դուք ալտերնատիվ առաջարկ անեք, քանի որ պարզ ա, փոխզիջման ալտերնատիվը ոչ թե ստատուս քվոն ա այլ պատերազմը... եթե դուք ունենայիք ալտերնատիվ, ապա մինչև հիմա կառաջարկեիք ու կքննարկեինք, բայց ոնց որ տեսնում ես, չկա... 

ինչ վերաբերվում ա սարկազմին..֏. մեր ներքին հարցերը կարևոր են, կենսական, բայց ղարաբաղի հարցի հետ կապված են էնքանով ինչքանով դրանց (ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծման ու երկրում կարգուկանոնի հաստատման) թայմինգն ա համընկնում իրար հետ... էդ թայմինգը բացի մեզնից ոչ ոք չի կարա համընկացնի... բայց դրա օգուտն էլ չի կարելի գերագնահատել, քանի որ անգամ եթե մենք մեր ներքին հարցերը լուծենք, փոխզիջումը մեկ ա մնում Ա միակ տարբերակը... մենք կարանք շահենք փոխզիջման մեջ, բայց ոչ էն ինչ որ դուք եք կարծում...

կարճ ասեմ, եթե մենք մեր ներքին խնդիրները գերազանց լուծենք, մեկ ա չի լինելու էն բանակն ու էկոնոմիկան որով մենք կարողանալու ենք հավերժ պահել ստատուս քվոն... պատրանքներ էլ պետք չի ունենալ... մեր ներքին հարցերը լուծելուց հետո անգամ հայաստանը կարա տնտեսական աճ արձանագրի բայց շատ շուտով կհասնի իրա մաքսիմումին ու կկանգնի քանի որ հիմնականում հենվելու ա իրա ներքին ռեսուրսների վրա... իսկ արտաքին ներդրումների պահով հայաստանը հետաքրքիր երկիր չի ու դեմոկրատիան ստեղ կապ չունի (ի դեպ ավտորիտար երկրներում շատ հաճախ ավելի հեշտ ա ներդրում անելը, իմ խոսքերը չեն)

...էս ա...

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան էդ գետը, որ մտանք, էլ չթրջվել չի հաջողվելու..
> եթե հիմիկվա բանակցային սեղանին գտնվող փաստաթղթերը ստորագրենք,
> այլևս երբեք էլ Արցախը ո՛չ հայկական կլինի, ո՛չ էլ գերակշռող հայ բնակչությամբ


Թույլ տուր ուղղակի չհամաձայնվել: 
Գիտեմ, որ էս թեմայում լիքը գրառումներս քեզ նյարդայնացրել են (ու ոչ միայն քեզ), բայց հուսամ հավատում ես, որ եթե համոզվածություն չունենամ, որ կարողանալու ենք հայկական ու հայաբնակ պահել, ապա նման կոչեր չեմ անի:
Կարծում եմ նաև, որ ինձ հիմարի տեղ չես դնում ու կարող ես կարծիքիս հետ հաշվի նստել, ոչ թե ուղղակի մտածել «էշ-էշ խոսում ա»:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չի կարա սենց բան լինի...
> ասեք, որ էս մարդիկ իրական են...
> 
> Մեֆ-Անսլով դուետի շարունակությունն եմ ուզում...


էդ կլնի էն ժամանակ երբ որ անսլովը տարբերակ կունենա առաջարկելու... ես 8րդ դասարանի շարադրություններին չեմ պատասխանում...

----------

Գաղթական (21.02.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Թույլ տուր ուղղակի չհամաձայնվել: 
> Գիտեմ, որ էս թեմայում լիքը գրառումներս քեզ նյարդայնացրել են (ու ոչ միայն քեզ), բայց հուսամ հավատում ես, որ եթե համոզվածություն չունենամ, որ կարողանալու ենք հայկական ու հայաբնակ պահել, ապա նման կոչեր չեմ անի:
> Կարծում եմ նաև, որ ինձ հիմարի տեղ չես դնում ու կարող ես կարծիքիս հետ հաշվի նստել, ոչ թե ուղղակի մտածել «էշ-էշ խոսում ա»:


«նյարդայնացնել» տերմինը ես չէի օգտագործի..
ավելի շուտ՝ հենց քո որոշ գրառումներ անսպասելի էին ինձ համար..
բայց էդի հեչ..

ու բնավ չեմ մտածում, թե «էշ-էշ խոսումա»
ես կասեյի՝ «շփոթվումա»
ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես դու ես մտածում էս թեմայում քոնինից հակառակ տեսակետի մասին )))
քանի որ նախորդ գրառմանդ մեջ նշված մեխանիզմները տեսականորեն ու պրակտիկայում հնարավոր չեն ներկայիս քննարկվող փաստաթղթերով..

հարցը շատ կոնկրետա.
թե՛ փուլային ու թե՛ փաթեթային տարբերակը նախատեսում են.
ա) ազերի փախստականների վերադարձ (համ դեմիլիտարիզացված անվտանգության գոտի համ Արցախ)
բ) անորոշ ժամանակով Արցախի կարգավկճակի առկախում՝ մինչև ենթադրյալ հանրաքվե, որին մասնակցելու են թե՛ հայերը ու թե՛ վերադարձած ազերիները..

մնում է միայն ենթադրել, թե էդ «անորոշ ժամանակ հետո» որքան քչացած կլինի հայ բնակչությունը ու շատացած՝ ազերիականը...

----------


## anslov

> Ժամանակն է դուրս գալ «Քաղաքական քննարկումներ թեմայից դուրս» թեմայի շրջանակներից ու էս հարցը ավելի հանգիստ ու կոնկրետ քննարկել: Լրիվ առանձացված:
> 
> Ավելի լավ վերնագիր, թեմայի համար, քան Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի 1997 թ. նոյեմբերի 1-ի *հայտնի հոդվածի* վերնագիր էր, չգտա:
> 
> Թեման շատ զգայական է բոլորիս համար, տեսակետներս կարող են կտրուկ տարբերվել միմյանցից: Դրա համար կոչ եմ անում էս հարթակում պահպանել հնարավորինս պոլիտկոռեկտություն, զերծ մնալ միմյանց պիտակումներից, հասկանանք, որ անկախ նրանից, թե ով հարցի լուծումը ոնց է տեսնում կամ պատկերացնում, նպատակը ամեն դեպքում երկրի անվտանգությունն է, Արցախի պահպանումն է, երկրի ծաղկումն է:
> 
> Ես ինքս ասելիք շատ ունեմ, բայց խնդրում եմ ներողամիտ լինել, որ շատ հաճախ ձեր հետ խոսելու եմ «այլոց շուրթերով», ավելի կոնկրետ այս թեմայում ձեզ եմ ներկայացնելու տարբեր հոդվածներ կամ հարցազրույցներ, որովհետև շատ հաճախ իմ ասելիքը ինձնից ավելի լավ ձևակերպել են ոլորտին ավելի լավ առնչություն ունեցողներն ու մասնագետները, պետական գործիչները, բանակցություններին անմիջապես առնչված մարդիկ: 
> 
> Հիշեցնեմ, որ «Պատերա՞զմ, թե՞ խաղաղություն» բանավեճի նոր ալիքը բարձրացավ 2016 թ. դեկտեմբերի 17-ին ՀԱԿ համագումարում Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթից հետո: Հաջորդ գրառման մեջ կտեղադրեմ այդ ելույթի տեքստն ու տեսահոլովակը:
> ...


Մեծ սխալ է կատարվել, Լևոնի հրապարակային խոսքը դնել ու դարձնել  քննարկման առարկա:

Լևոնը լինելով հայ քաղաքական մտքի հայտնի մարդկանցից  ամենախոշոր դեմքը, երբևէ չի հենվել կամ հաշվարկել իր տեսակետները ներքին սպառման համար:
Ինքը միշտ հանդես է եկել որպես խշոր արտաքին քաղաքական խաղացող: Այնքան խոշոր, ինչքան կարող է ունենալ Հայաստանը: Նույնիսկ դրանից մի քանի անգամ ավելի խոշոր:
Նա շատ լավ գիտի, որ միակ քաղաքականությունը, որը էսպես ասած բաժին է ընկնում Հայսատանին արտաքին դաշտում, դա Արցախի հարցն է, որն էլ էս 25 տարում մեր ԲՈԼՈՐ ղեկավարները վարել են փայլուն, ունենալով Լևոնի գոնե ակադեմիական ղեկավարումը:
Լևոնը-Քոչարևյանը–Սերժը Արցախի հարցում մի անխախտ թիմ են ու բոլորով միշտ խփել են ու կխեն մի մեխի:

Մյուս կողմից էլ նա շատ լավ գիտակցել է, որ ժողովուդրը ՀՀ որևէ ֆակտոր չէ, ու դեռ երկար չի լինի, ու երբևէ իր դիպլոմատիան ու քաղաքականությունը կիրառելուց չի հենվել զրոյական ուժի- ասել է ժողովրդի քաղաքական կամքի վրա:

Էնպես որ Լևոնի արտաքին դաշտում ինչ-ինչ, շատ անգամ մեզ համար անկանխատեսելի ու անհասկանալի/անընդունելի հրապարակումները քննարկելը առնվազն ջուր ծեծոցի է, քանի որ անձամբ Լևոնը դրանք հրաարակելուց  երբևէ չի էլ ակընկալում որ իրա ասածը ներսում քննարկվելու է:

Իսկ ներքին սպառման համար - ինչքան ըսենց ու սրա նման պարտվողական ջուր ծեծոցին ավելի քիչ քննարկվի ու էս հարցը փակվի, էնքան լավ ա մեր բոլորի համար: 
Սրա մեջ ոչ մի լավ բան չկա, իսկ վատ բաներ լիքը- որ ազերներ կան լիքը որ հայերեն կարդում են ու սա կարդալով դուխ են հավաքում որ Հայաստանում լիքը մարդ կա որ իրանցից վախում ա: Սա ազգամիջյան մակարդակում հեչ լավ բան չի, ու քո պոտենցիալ թշնամին պետք ա քեզանից նախօրոք վախենա ոչ թե դուխ հավաքի քո վախից:

----------


## anslov

Միշտ հիշեք, որ մինիմում 400 000 ազերի ազատ տիրապեում է հայերենի ու հնարավորություն ունի կարդալ սովորական հայ մարդկանց մտքերը

----------

Lion (21.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Մեծ սխալ է կատարվել, Լևոնի հրապարակային խոսքը դնել ու դարձնել  քննարկման առարկա:
> 
> Լևոնը լինելով հայ քաղաքական մտքի հայտնի մարդկանցից  ամենախոշոր դեմքը, երբևէ չի հենվել կամ հաշվարկել իր տեսակետները ներքին սպառման համար:
> Ինքը միշտ հանդես է եկել որպես խշոր արտաքին քաղաքական խաղացող: Այնքան խոշոր, ինչքան կարող է ունենալ Հայաստանը: Նույնիսկ դրանից մի քանի անգամ ավելի խոշոր:
> Նա շատ լավ գիտի, որ միակ քաղաքականությունը, որը էսպես ասած բաժին է ընկնում Հայսատանին արտաքին դաշտում, դա Արցախի հարցն է, որն էլ էս 25 տարում մեր ԲՈԼՈՐ ղեկավարները վարել են փայլուն, ունենալով Լևոնի գոնե ակադեմիական ղեկավարումը:
> Լևոնը-Քոչարևյանը–Սերժը Արցախի հարցում մի անխախտ թիմ են ու բոլորով միշտ խփել են ու կխեն մի մեխի:
> 
> Մյուս կողմից էլ նա շատ լավ գիտակցել է, որ ժողովուդրը ՀՀ որևէ ֆակտոր չէ, ու դեռ երկար չի լինի, ու երբևէ իր դիպլոմատիան ու քաղաքականությունը կիրառելուց չի հենվել զրոյական ուժի- ասել է ժողովրդի քաղաքական կամքի վրա:
> 
> ...


Հիացած եմ մտքի թռիչքներով: Բրավո:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Սրա մեջ ոչ մի լավ բան չկա, իսկ վատ բաներ լիքը- որ ազերներ կան լիքը որ հայերեն կարդում են ու սա կարդալով դուխ են հավաքում որ Հայաստանում լիքը մարդ կա որ իրանցից վախում ա: Սա ազգամիջյան մակարդակում հեչ լավ բան չի, ու քո պոտենցիալ թշնամին պետք ա քեզանից նախօրոք վախենա ոչ թե դուխ հավաքի քո վախից:


Ապ, «վախենալ» բառը էս թեմայում հլը որ մենակ դու ես օգտագործել, Լիոնն ու Տրիբունը. մի գրեք, չեն կարդա:

----------

Mephistopheles (21.02.2017), Աթեիստ (21.02.2017)

----------


## anslov

> Հիացած եմ մտքի թռիչքներով: Բրավո:


 :Smile:  կարծում եմ, որ դա էս թեմայում բացարձակ կարևոր չէ, հիացած ես թե հիասթափված: 
Կարևոր է էն, որ այս հարցը Ռուասաստանում ու ռուսաստանամնան գողական բարքերով ապրող երկրներում շատ հայերի անվտանգությանն է առնչվում, ու ազերիները պետք է պարզ գիտակցեն, որ հայը բացարձակ վախ չունի ոչ իրանցից, ոչ էլ իրանց նավթահոտ երկրից ու ոչ թե վերադարձնելու ենք, այլ ինչպես բազմիցս ասել է մեր քաղաքական ղեկավաությունը , եթե համը հանեն, ապա թող մեզ չմեղադրեն որ մի քանի շրջաններ էլ կորցրին իրանց "պատմական" հողերից: 
Սա բխում է բոլոր հայերիս կենսական շահերից: Որ իրանք հավերժական փշերի վրա ապրեն թուրքերի հետ միասին, որ մենք ու մնացած տեղացի ազգերը  ուշ թե շուտ իրանց քոչել ենք տալու իրանց ոչարի  հոտերով դեպի իրանց պատմական հայրենիք: 






> Առյուծ Մըհերը, զարմով դյուցազուն,
> Քառասուն տարի իշխում էր Սասուն.
> Իշխում էր ահեղ, ու նըրա օրով
> Հավքն էլ չէր անցնում Սասմա սարերով։
> Սասմա սարերից շա՜տ ու շատ հեռու
> Թնդում էր նրա հռչակն ահարկու,
> Խոսվում էր իր փառքն, արարքն անվեհեր.
> Հազար բերան էր — մի Առյուծ-Մհեր։
> 
> ...


Հիմա Մհերի վիճակին մեր 25 տարվա եռագլուխ ղեկավարներն են: 
Տեսնենք Դավիթ ժառանգ ունենալու են թե չէ՞  :Smile: 
Եթե ունեցավ, վերջն է լինելու "մելիքի" 

իսկ Ցռան Օհանը, ով Ձենով ահարկու ձայնով էր , Մհերի մահից հետո -



> Ձենով Օհանը ահից սարսափած՝
> Թըշնամու առաջն ելավ գըլխաբաց,
> Աղաչանք արավ, ընկավ ոտները.
> — Դու եղիր, ասավ, մեր գլխի տերը,
> Ու քու շըվաքում քանի որ մենք կանք,
> Քու ծառան լինենք, քու խարջը միշտ տանք,
> Միայն մեր երկիր քարուքանդ չանես
> Ու քաղցըր աչքով մեզ մըտիկ անես։


բայց ամեն դեպքում թուրքը -



> — Չէ՛, ասավ Մելիք, քու ամբողջ ազգով
> Անց պիտի կենաս իմ թըրի տակով,
> Որ էգուց-էլօր, ինչ էլ որ անեմ,
> Ոչ մի սասունցի թուր չառնի իմ դեմ։
> Ու գընաց Օհան՝ բոլոր-բովանդակ
> Սասունը բերավ, քաշեց թըրի տակ
> Մենակ Դավիթը, ինչ արին-չարին,
> Մոտ չեկավ դուշման Մելիքի թըրին։


...
Մի խոսքով Թումանյանի մշակմամբ "Սասունցի Դավիթը"  հզոր գործ ա: 
Ու կրկնվում ա մեր թվերին:
 "Մհեր ու Դավիթ" են լուծում հայի անվտանգության ու պատվի հարցերը, ոչ թե ինչ որ "վիրտուալ"  ժողովուրդ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապ, «վախենալ» բառը էս թեմայում հլը որ մենակ դու ես օգտագործել, Լիոնն ու Տրիբունը. մի գրեք, չեն կարդա:


Մուտիլովշի՞կ, դու փաստորեն Չուկի գրառումներն ու Լևոնի ելույթ/հոդվածները առանց կարդալու ես ոգևորվել  :LOL: 




> ․․․
> 
> 
> *Լուրջ երեւալու փորձեր, կամ ինչու չպետք է վախենալ խաղաղությունից
> *
> Լուրջ երեւալու փորձեր, կամ ինչու չպետք է վախենալ խաղաղությունից․․․

----------


## Chuk

> Մուտիլովշի՞կ, դու փաստորեն Չուկի գրառումներն ու Լևոնի ելույթ/հոդվածները առանց կարդալու ես ոգևորվել


Ժխտականով էր էս, եղբայր:
Թե չէ ստեղ վախեցող գտնող չես:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժխտականով էր էս, եղբայր:
> Թե չէ ստեղ վախեցող գտնող չես:


Իսկ էս թեմայում իմ գրածների մեջ քանի՞ տեղ կարաս հաստատականով գրած «վախենալ» գտնես: Հայկօ-ն մուտիլովշիկ ա, ու ես խիստ հիասթաված եմ: Ի՜նչ պոտենցիալ ա փոզմիշ լինում։

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ էս թեմայում իմ գրածների մեջ քանի՞ տեղ կարաս հաստատականով գրած «վախենալ» գտնես: Հայկօ-ն մուտիլովշիկ ա, ու ես խիստ հիասթաված եմ: Ի՜նչ պոտենցիալ ա փոզմիշ լինում։


Չեմ նկատել, բայց Կլորին հավատում եմ  :Jpit: 

Իսկ եթե լուրջ, էս Անսլովի մոտ եմ նկատել ու արձագանքս իրա համար էր  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չեմ նկատել, բայց Կլորին հավատում եմ


Տենց էլ առանց փաստերի Լևոնին ես հավատում, դրա համար էլ էս օրի ենք…

----------


## Chuk

> Տենց էլ առանց փաստերի Լևոնին ես հավատում, դրա համար էլ էս օրի ենք…


Տենց էլ, փաստորեն, գրառման մի մասը կարդում ես, մի մասը չէ, դրա համար էլ առանց խորանալու Լևոնին հակաճառում ես  :Wink:

----------


## Վիշապ

Եթե շատ եք ուզում, ադրբեջանցիների համար կարող ենք առանձին թեմա բացել ադրբեջաներեն թեգերով, որտեղ կքննարկենք, թե ոնց ենք Բաքուն իր նաֆթահանքերով վերածում սուպի 
(ասենք, եթե «փոխզիջումները» չստացվեն): :Ճ

Ինձ ուղղակի մի բան ա զարմացնում, ԼՏՊ-ի անցած բազմաթիվ անհաջողությունների ֆոնի վրա, ո՞նց են խելոք մարդիկ համառորեն շարունակում լավատեսորեն վերաբերվել իր տափակ թեզիսներին:
Օրինակ: Լևոն Տեր-Պետորսյանը փորձեց երկխոսել նաև ՀՀ իշխանությունների հետ, որի նպատակը ըստ իրեն Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարականը կամ իմփիչմենթն էր: 
Դրա արդյունքում կամ դրանից անկախ Սերժ Սարգսյանը ամրապնդեց իշխանությունը: Էլի լիքը օրինակներ կարելի է բերել: Դուք ո՞նց եք մտածում, 
ինչի՞ պիտի ներսի խնդիրներում ձախողված թեզիսների ոճով առաջարկված մեկ այլ թեզիս, որը վերաբերում է արտաքին խնդրի (որտեղ մեզնից անկախ գործոնները շատ ավելի շատ են), էս անգամ հաջողվի:
Հարցը հռետորական է (լրիվ մոդայի մեջ եմ), կարելի է ինձ պասլատ անել առանց պատասխանելու:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (22.02.2017), Յոհաննես (22.02.2017), Տրիբուն (22.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Թաթուլ Հակոբյանը *փորձել ա ամբողջացնի* փաստացի պատերազմի տարիների ու դրանից հետո զոհերի տվյալները:

Հրադադարի տարիներին, փաստորեն, խոսք է գնում շուրջ 2000 զոհվածի մասին:

----------

Աթեիստ (22.02.2017), Արէա (22.02.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե շատ եք ուզում, ադրբեջանցիների համար կարող ենք առանձին թեմա բացել ադրբեջաներեն թեգերով, որտեղ կքննարկենք, թե ոնց ենք Բաքուն իր նաֆթահանքերով վերածում սուպի 
> (ասենք, եթե «փոխզիջումները» չստացվեն): :Ճ
> 
> Ինձ ուղղակի մի բան ա զարմացնում, ԼՏՊ-ի անցած բազմաթիվ անհաջողությունների ֆոնի վրա, ո՞նց են խելոք մարդիկ համառորեն շարունակում լավատեսորեն վերաբերվել իր տափակ թեզիսներին:
> Օրինակ: Լևոն Տեր-Պետորսյանը փորձեց երկխոսել նաև ՀՀ իշխանությունների հետ, որի նպատակը ըստ իրեն Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարականը կամ իմփիչմենթն էր: 
> Դրա արդյունքում կամ դրանից անկախ Սերժ Սարգսյանը ամրապնդեց իշխանությունը: Էլի լիքը օրինակներ կարելի է բերել: Դուք ո՞նց եք մտածում, 
> ինչի՞ պիտի ներսի խնդիրներում ձախողված թեզիսների ոճով առաջարկված մեկ այլ թեզիս, որը վերաբերում է արտաքին խնդրի (որտեղ մեզնից անկախ գործոնները շատ ավելի շատ են), էս անգամ հաջողվի:
> Հարցը հռետորական է (լրիվ մոդայի մեջ եմ), կարելի է ինձ պասլատ անել առանց պատասխանելու:


Վիշ ապեր, տխուրը գիտե՞ս որն ա...

...էն որ լևոնն ա մենակ ասոցեացվում կոմպրոմիս կոչվող աշխարհում  ամենատարածված քաղաքական գործիքի հետ, այսինքն հայկական քաղաքական դաշտում կոնֆլիկտ լուծելու գործիք որպես կոմպրոմիսը վերացած ա մենյուի մեջից...

... մեկ էլ էն որ մենք պատկերացում անգամ չունենք թե հայկական անկախ պետականության ձեռքբերումները ինչից ու որտեղից ա եղել...

... դրա համար էլ չգիտենք ինչ անենք էս երկրի հետ...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ ապեր, տխուրը գիտե՞ս որն ա...
> 
> ...էն որ լևոնն ա մենակ ասոցեացվում կոմպրոմիս կոչվող աշխարհում  ամենատարածված քաղաքական գործիքի հետ, այսինքն հայկական քաղաքական դաշտում կոնֆլիկտ լուծելու գործիք որպես կոմպրոմիսը վերացած ա մենյուի մեջից...
> 
> ... մեկ էլ էն որ մենք պատկերացում անգամ չունենք թե հայկական անկախ պետականության ձեռքբերումները ինչից ու որտեղից ա եղել...
> 
> ... դրա համար էլ չգիտենք ինչ անենք էս երկրի հետ...


Հա բայց որտեղի՞ց քեզ նման համոզվածություն, որ «Լևոնն ա մենակ ասոցացվում»… Կարող ես մեկ մեկ էլ Սերժ Սարգսյանի ելույթները կարդալ։
Ու առհասարակ բարենպաստ պայմաններ լինեն, սաղս կոմպրոմիսող (տվող) ենք Մեֆ։ ։Ճ

----------

Տրիբուն (22.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Եվս մեկ անգամ իմ այն պնդման մասին, որ Սերժիկ Սարգսյանը չնայած բանակցություններում քննարկում է փոխզիջման տարբերակը, բայց իր մանկլավիկ-չինովնիկների միջոցով փորձում է հանրության մեջ կեղծ տպավորություն ստեղծել, որ ինքը հող պահող է, Լևոնը՝ հանձնող:




> *Արտակ Զաքարյանը, կարծես, մոռացել է, որ Մադրիդյան փաստաթղթի շուրջ բանակցությունները վարում է Սերժ Սարգսյանը. ՀԱԿ անդամ*
> 
> Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի հակամարտության վերաբերյալ միակ փաստաթուղթը, որի շուրջ ընթանում են բանակցությունները՝ Մադրիդյան սկզբունքներն են, որոնցով նախատեսված է փուլային կարգավորում: Tert.am-ի հետ զրույցում այս մասին ասաց ՀԱԿ անդամ Վլադիմիր Կարապետյանը:
> 
> ՀՀ առաջին Նախագահ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի՝ խաղաղության մասին ելույթի վերաբերյալ ԱԺ արտաքին հարաբերությունների հանձնաժողովի նախագահ Արտակ Զաքարյանը Tert.am-ի հետ զրույցում ասել էր, թե «ՀԱԿ նախագահը փորձում է խաղաղության կոչերը հիմնավորել չհիմնավորված փոխզիջումների կոչերի, կամ ընդհանրապես զիջումների տարբերակով»:
> 
> Այս առնչությամբ Վլադիմիր Կարապետյանն ասաց, թե Արտակ Զաքարյանի՝ չհիմնավորված զիջումների մասին ակնարկը պարզ սուտ է և նման բան ոչ ոք չի ասել: «Ես անպարկեշտ մոտեցում եմ համարում նման մեկնաբանությունը: Առաջին անգամ չէ, որ Ա. Զաքարյանը, չնայած այն բարձր դիրքին, որ զբաղեցնում է նա Հայաստանի արտաքին քաղաքականության ոլորտում, փորձ է անում նենգափոխել ուղիղ խոսքը և ներկայացնել իր մեկնաբանությունն արդեն աղավաղված նյութի վերաբերյալ»,- ասաց պատգամավորը:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է փոխզիջումներին, Կարապետյանն ասաց, որ փոխզիջումների մասին փաստաթղթի վերաբերյալ բազմիցս խոսել են Սերժ Սարգսյանը, ԱԳ նախարար Էդվարդ Նալբանդյանը՝ նկատելով, որ միակ փաստաթուղթը, որի շուրջ տեղի են ունենում բանակցությունները՝ Մադրիդյան սկզբունքներն են, որով նախատեսված է փուլային կարգավորում:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ http://www.tert.am/am/news/2017/02/2...petyan/2284623

----------


## Արէա

> Եվս մեկ անգամ իմ այն պնդման մասին, որ Սերժիկ Սարգսյանը չնայած բանակցություններում քննարկում է փոխզիջման տարբերակը, բայց իր մանկլավիկ-չինովնիկների միջոցով փորձում է հանրության մեջ կեղծ տպավորություն ստեղծել, որ ինքը հող պահող է, Լևոնը՝ հանձնող:


Չուկ ջան, ես առաջի անգամ զարմացա երբ Գաղթականը ինձնից հիմնավորում ուզեց, հիմա էլ քո հիմնավորումներից եմ զարմանում։
Ախր ցանկացած մարդ, ով մի տաս տարի աչքի պոչով հետևել ա հայկական մամուլին, հեռուստատեսությանը, տարատեսակ միջոցառումներին, հնարավոր չի որ տեսած չլինի թե ոնց ա իշխանությունը ամեն գնով փորձում բացասական լույսի տակ ներկայացնել «հող հանձնելը»։ 
Պաշտոնական լրատվությունն ու բանակցությունների բովանդակությունը կարևոր չի, խոսքը ընդհանուր տրամադրության, ու էդ տրամադրությունը ստեղծող-ամրապնդող-տարածող ուժերի մասին ա։

----------

Chuk (23.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, ես առաջի անգամ զարմացա երբ Գաղթականը ինձնից հիմնավորում ուզեց, հիմա էլ քո հիմնավորումներից եմ զարմանում։
> Ախր ցանկացած մարդ, ով մի տաս տարի աչքի պոչով հետևել ա հայկական մամուլին, հեռուստատեսությանը, տարատեսակ միջոցառումներին, հնարավոր չի որ տեսած չլինի թե ոնց ա իշխանությունը ամեն գնով փորձում բացասական լույսի տակ ներկայացնել «հող հանձնելը»։ 
> Պաշտոնական լրատվությունն ու բանակցությունների բովանդակությունը կարևոր չի, խոսքը ընդհանուր տրամադրության, ու էդ տրամադրությունը ստեղծող-ամրապնդող-տարածող ուժերի մասին ա։


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ Արէա ջան, բայց եթե մարդը ինչ-ինչ պատճառով դա չի տեսել, ցույց տանք: Սա հիմնավորում չի, սա ուղղակի անընդհատ մարդկանց ցույց տալ է:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Չուկ ջան, ես առաջի անգամ զարմացա երբ Գաղթականը ինձնից հիմնավորում ուզեց, հիմա էլ քո հիմնավորումներից եմ զարմանում։
> Ախր ցանկացած մարդ, ով մի տաս տարի աչքի պոչով հետևել ա հայկական մամուլին, հեռուստատեսությանը, տարատեսակ միջոցառումներին, հնարավոր չի որ տեսած չլինի թե ոնց ա իշխանությունը ամեն գնով փորձում բացասական լույսի տակ ներկայացնել «հող հանձնելը»։ 
> Պաշտոնական լրատվությունն ու բանակցությունների բովանդակությունը կարևոր չի, խոսքը ընդհանուր տրամադրության, ու էդ տրամադրությունը ստեղծող-ամրապնդող-տարածող ուժերի մասին ա։


Հետևել եմ Արէա ջան,
բայց ներքին լսարանին հրամցվող «չենք հանձնելու»-ն չեմ նկատել..
ու երբ հարևան Արցախի թեմայում ասում էի՝ ախր տալու են,
միայն Լիոնն էր պատասխանում ու պնդում էր, որ չեն տալու..

----------


## Արէա

> Հետևել եմ Արէա ջան,
> բայց ներքին լսարանին հրամցվող «չենք հանձնելու»-ն չեմ նկատել..
> ու երբ հարևան Արցախի թեմայում ասում էի՝ ախր տալու են,
> միայն Լիոնն էր պատասխանում ու պնդում էր, որ չեն տալու..


Գաղթական ջան, ամեն եռաբլուր գնալուց բոլոր լրատվամիջոցներին 2 անգամ գեներալ Սեյրանն ա ասում, կես անգամ էլ Մանվելը (ավել չի կարողանում) որ Սերժ սարգսյանը հող հանձնող չի՝ հող պահող ա։ Էս բառացի ասվածներից առաջի մտքիս եկածն ա։ Բայց հիմանականում հենց սենց չեն ասում, ընդհանուր մթնոլորտ են ստեղծում, որտեղ անգամ «հող հանձնել» արտահայտությունը պետական դավաճանության պես բան ա ընկալվում։

----------


## varo987

Գլխավոր տարբերությունը 98-ի համեմատ հենց էսա



> "Առաջին փուլում կողմերը հանգում են համաձայնությունների՝ ԼՂ կարգավիճակի վերաբերյալ պլեբիսցիտի (հանրային հարցում կամ ռեֆերենդում), և դրա փոխարեն նախատեսվում է Արցախի վերահսկողության տակ գտնվող բոլոր տարածքների փուլային վերադարձ:"


Առաջին հերթին կարգավիճակի հարցը։
Իսկ ԼՏՊ-ի տարբերակում 1-ին հերթին հողերը տալիս ենք, ճանապարհները բացելու դիմաց, հետո շարունակում ենք բանակցությունները կարգավիճակի շուրջ։
Այսինքն ոչ մի բան չենք ստանում, նույն ձև շարուկավումա բանակցությունները բայց արդեն առանց հողերի։

Ճանապարհը բացելը զիջում չի, նախ, որ ցանկացած պահի ցանկացած պատճառ բռնելով կարա նորից փակվի, երկրորդնել Վրաստանի, Մոլդովայի օրինակը բերել եմ, բաց ճանապարհը դեռ զարգացում չի նշանակում։
Զարգացողը առանց դրաել կզարգանա։
Վրաստանում բացա, ծովա, զարգանումա էն ոլորտները, որ բաց ճանապարհի հետա կապված, առևտուր, տուրիզմ Հայաստանումա փակա, կզարգանա ճանապարհներից համարյա կախում չունեցող ոլորտները ՏՏ ու այլ ծառայություններ, ինչի չէ ծխախոտագործություն։  
Գռանդ հոլդինգը իրա ծխախոտով մենակով արդեն ծալած ունի Հայաստանի ու Վրաստանի/Մոլդովաների հիմնական ու տրադիցիոն բրենդները կոնյակն ու գինին։
Անցած տարի/2016/ 200միլիոն դոլլարի արտահանումա արե վրացիք 113միլիոնի գինի մերոնք 150միլիոնի կոնյակ։ 

Այսինքն զարգացողի մտքին տեղ լինի։

----------

Անվերնագիր (24.02.2017), Վիշապ (23.02.2017), Տրիբուն (23.02.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գլխավոր տարբերությունը 98-ի համեմատ հենց էսա
> 
> Առաջին հերթին կարգավիճակի հարցը։
> Իսկ ԼՏՊ-ի տարբերակում 1-ին հերթին հողերը տալիս ենք, ճանապարհները բացելու դիմաց, հետո շարունակում ենք բանակցությունները կարգավիճակի շուրջ։
> Այսինքն ոչ մի բան չենք ստանում, նույն ձև շարուկավումա բանակցությունները բայց արդեն առանց հողերի։
> 
> Ճանապարհը բացելը զիջում չի, նախ, որ ցանկացած պահի ցանկացած պատճառ բռնելով կարա նորից փակվի, երկրորդնել Վրաստանի, Մոլդովայի օրինակը բերել եմ, բաց ճանապարհը դեռ զարգացում չի նշանակում։
> Զարգացողը առանց դրաել կզարգանա։
> Վրաստանում բացա, ծովա, զարգանումա էն ոլորտները, որ բաց ճանապարհի հետա կապված, առևտուր, տուրիզմ Հայաստանումա փակա, կզարգանա ճանապարհներից համարյա կախում չունեցող ոլորտները ՏՏ ու այլ ծառայություններ, ինչի չէ ծխախոտագործություն։  
> ...


ինչի՞... կարգավիճակ որ տվեցին, ասենք անկախություն, կարող ա չհարձակվե՞ն... շատ շուստրի եք...

ճանապարհների բացումը մենակ մեզ պետք չի, պետք ա թուրքիային, ադրբեջանին, տարաժաշրջանի մյուս երկրներին ու նաև տարաժաշրջանից դուրս... էդ տարանցիկ ճամփեքի մեջ շահ ունեն շատ երկրներ ու երթե Հայաստանն ինտեգրվեց տարաժաշրջանային պրոյեկտների մեջ ապա մեր անվտանգությունը մենակ մեր մտահոգությունը չի լինի... համ էլ որ ձեռներս փող ընգավ կարող ա բանակն էլ ուժեղացնենք...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ճանապարհների բացումը մենակ մեզ պետք չի, պետք ա թուրքիային, ադրբեջանին, տարաժաշրջանի մյուս երկրներին ու նաև տարաժաշրջանից դուրս...


Զուտ ակադեմիական հետաքրքրությունս բավարարելու համար - Եթե ճանապարհները բաց լինեն, ու՞ր կարելի ա գնալ Թուրքիայից չերեզ Հայաստան, որ հնարավոր չի գնալ հիմա՝ փակ ճանապարհներով:Կարաս տարածաշրջանի ցանկացած այլ երկիր վերցնես ու պատասխանես: Ասենք, Հորդանանից հնարավոր չի գնալ Ուզբեկստան, կամ Իրանից հնարավոր չի գնալ Ուկրաինա, և այլն:

----------


## Chuk

> Զուտ ակադեմիական հետաքրքրությունս բավարարելու համար - Եթե ճանապարհները բաց լինեն, ու՞ր կարելի ա գնալ Թուրքիայից չերեզ Հայաստան, որ հնարավոր չի գնալ հիմա՝ փակ ճանապարհներով:Կարաս տարածաշրջանի ցանկացած այլ երկիր վերցնես ու պատասխանես: Ասենք, Հորդանանից հնարավոր չի գնալ Ուզբեկստան, կամ Իրանից հնարավոր չի գնալ Ուկրաինա, և այլն:


Բաց սահմանը մենակ ճանապարհները չեն, Տրիբուն ձյա: Բացի ամեն ինչից իրանք ունեն նաև քաղաքական նշանակություն ու իմ կարծիքով Թուրքիային հատկապես դրա համար ա խիստ ցանկալի բաց սահման ունենալը, որ էլ որևէ մեկն իրան էդ երեսով չտա, հեչ որ չէ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բաց սահմանը մենակ ճանապարհները չեն, Տրիբուն ձյա: Բացի ամեն ինչից իրանք ունեն նաև քաղաքական նշանակություն ու իմ կարծիքով Թուրքիային հատկապես դրա համար ա խիստ ցանկալի բաց սահման ունենալը, որ էլ որևէ մեկն իրան էդ երեսով չտա, հեչ որ չէ:


Փաստորեն, մենք համ էլ Թուրքիայի մաիսն ենք մտածում։ Ապեր, Թուրքիայի ձեռը ոչ մեկը չի բռնել, թող բացի սահմանները եթե իրա համար տենց խիստ ցանկալի ա բաց սահման ունենալը:

Ու վաբշե, լավ թարգես էս հայկական ծովից-ծով մտածելակերպը: Թուրքիայի ու ալամ աշխարհի դարդը ձեզ չեն տվել: Որքանով որ ես եմ հիմիկվա Թուրքական քաղաքականություն ու կոնկրետ Էրդողանին հասկանում, փաթթած ունի ալամ աշխարհին՝ ներառյալ ողջ Եվրոպա, ԱՄՆ ու Ռուսաստանն էլ վրից, ու բացարձակ թքած ունի, թե ով ա իրան ինչ երեսով տալու: Թուրքիայում էսօր հազարներով մարդ են ձերբակալում ու լցնում բանտերը, ու էտ էն երկիրն ա որ մտնում ու հելնում ա Սիրիա ու Իրաք, ոնց որ իրա հոր բախչեն ..... մնում ա համոզված տոնով հայտարարենք, որ Թուրքիան միջազգային իրավունքի ջատագով ա դարձել, ու խսիտ հետևողականորեն հարգում ա միջազգային իրավունքի բոլոր նորմերը:

----------


## Chuk

> Փաստորեն, մենք համ էլ Թուրքիայի մաիսն ենք մտածում։ Ապեր, Թուրքիայի ձեռը ոչ մեկը չի բռնել, թող բացի սահմանները եթե իրա համար տենց խիստ ցանկալի ա բաց սահման ունենալը:


Մենք Թուրքիայի մասին չենք մտածում, այլ ընդամենը արձանագրում, թե ինչով ա իրան ձեռ տալիս: Կարող ենք նաև արձանագրել պատճառները, թե ինչի մինչև հիմա չեն բացել ու թե ինչով կնպաստի Արցախի հարցի լուծումը էդ սահմանների բացմանը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Զուտ ակադեմիական հետաքրքրությունս բավարարելու համար - Եթե ճանապարհները բաց լինեն, ու՞ր կարելի ա գնալ Թուրքիայից չերեզ Հայաստան, որ հնարավոր չի գնալ հիմա՝ փակ ճանապարհներով:Կարաս տարածաշրջանի ցանկացած այլ երկիր վերցնես ու պատասխանես: Ասենք, Հորդանանից հնարավոր չի գնալ Ուզբեկստան, կամ Իրանից հնարավոր չի գնալ Ուկրաինա, և այլն:


You're kidding me, right?... ապեր, ի՞նչ ես խոսում... շտածում ես... ամենաշատը քեզնից եմ նեղվում, որ էկոնոմիստ ես ու համառորեն չես ուզում բացեիբաց ասես բաց սահմանների բենեֆիտները... դու էլ գիտես որ մենա ճամփա չի որ ասենք մի երկրից մի ուրիշ երկիր էթաս... դու ինձնից լավ գիտես...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> You're kidding me, right?... ապեր, ի՞նչ ես խոսում... շտածում ես... ամենաշատը քեզնից եմ նեղվում, որ էկոնոմիստ ես ու համառորեն չես ուզում բացեիբաց ասես բաց սահմանների բենեֆիտները... դու էլ գիտես որ մենա ճամփա չի որ ասենք մի երկրից մի ուրիշ երկիր էթաս... դու ինձնից լավ գիտես...



Մեֆ, հայտարարել որ բաց սահմանները լավ են տնտեսությունը, նույն բանն ա, ոնց որ ասես ջուրն ու արևը լավ են բնությանը: Հասկանու՞մ ես միտքս: Այսինքն, դու ոչ մի նոր, հետաքրքիր, ախորժակս գրգռող, գեր-ինտելեկտուալ հայտնագործություն չես անում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու վաբշե, ինչի եմ շարունակում նեռվերս քայքայել էս անիմաստ թեմայում: Ասա որոշել ես սիկտիրդ քաշես, քաշի էլի, այ ախմախ: Թող սահմանները բացեն, առևտուր անեն, տնտեսությունը զարգանա, ծաղկի, զորանա, հավերժ խաղաղություն ու ընկերություն լինի, ոնց որ Արամ Մանուկյանն ա ուզում: Էս հազար տարի ա խաղաղություն ու ընկերություն ա եղել, էս Ղարաբաղի հիմար հարցն ա մի քիչ խախտել հարատև խաղաղությունն ու ընկերությունը, էն էլ հեսա կլուծենք, սաղ կդզվի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, հայտարարել որ բաց սահմանները լավ են տնտեսությունը, նույն բանն ա, ոնց որ ասես ջուրն ու արևը լավ են բնությանը: Հասկանու՞մ ես միտքս: Այսինքն, դու ոչ մի նոր, հետաքրքիր, ախորժակս գրգռող, գեր-ինտելեկտուալ հայտնագործություն չես անում:


դե հիմա դու պատկերացրու որ ասում ես "առանց արևի կամ ջրի էլ կլնի"... 

խի՞ եմ ասում, գիտե՞ս... որտև էս արդեն 25 տարի ա մռզ համոզում են որ առանց դրա կլնի. որ հայ ժողովուրդը առնանց դրա մի քիչ խելոք որ լինի մեն ինչ էլ կունեն... 

էսի աբսուրդ ա...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> դե հիմա դու պատկերացրու որ ասում ես "առանց արևի կամ ջրի էլ կլնի"...


Ինչի՞ Վրաստանն ու Իրանը սահմանը փակել են, խաբար չեմ եղե՞լ: 

Թե՞ դու ես ասում, որ ավելի շատ արև ու ջուր ա պետք, յանի եղածը հորով-մորով ենք արել, ծաղկել-զորացել ենք, հասել ենք պիկին, էլ չի հերիքում, լրացուցիչ արև ու ջուր ա պետք: Ապեր, Հայաստանում եղած արևն ու ջուրն ենք փոզմիշ անում: Երկու շիթիլ թարս աճող խիյար ենք տնգել, վրեն նապոռով ջուր ենք կապել: 

Էս ա ....

----------

Վիշապ (24.02.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

Մնում ա ասեք՝ խեղճ Ադրբեջանը փակ ճամփեքի պատճառով կրած վնասից չի կարողացել հավաքել անհրաժեշտ մի միլիարդ դոլարը Իսրայելից «Երկաթե Գմբեթ»-ը առնելու, որ պաշտպանվի Հայաստանի ագրեսիայից :Ճ 
Իսկ կարող ա՞ մեր հարևաններին ճամփեքը բացելու համար ուղղակի պետք ա Հայաստանին արանքից վերացնել։ Թե՞ դժվար։

----------

Տրիբուն (24.02.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

> You're kidding me, right?... ապեր, ի՞նչ ես խոսում... շտածում ես... ամենաշատը քեզնից եմ նեղվում, որ էկոնոմիստ ես ու համառորեն չես ուզում բացեիբաց ասես բաց սահմանների բենեֆիտները... դու էլ գիտես որ մենա ճամփա չի որ ասենք մի երկրից մի ուրիշ երկիր էթաս... դու ինձնից լավ գիտես...


Մեֆ պատկերացնում ե՞ս ինչքան դեբիլ կա Սիրայում, որ էս 6 տարի ա պատերազմում են ու չեն ջոկում, որ դրա պատճառով սահմանները փակվել են։ Տնտեսությունը վնասվել ա, ախպեր։ Մի խելոք բանակցող էլ չկա, բանակցի՝ էդ սաղ հարցերը լուծվեն։
Ապեր, փաստորեն քեզ թվում ա ստեղ Հայաստանն ա խանգարում տարածաշրջանի տնտեսական զարգացմանը։ Հաստատ մեղքի զգացում էլ կունենաս :Ճ

Հ․Գ․ Իմիջայլոց, մի բան էլ ասեմ։ Փակ սահմանները երբեք չեն խանգարել օրինակ թուրքական ջինսերին ու տռուսիկներին հայտնվելու հայկական շուկայում։ Ու օրինակ հայ մարմնավաճառներին հայտնվելու թուրքական բորդելներում։ Կամ խոսքի հայկական բանակի զինվորի պայոկը՝ Լեհաստանի խանութում։ Կամ ֆիննախի միլիոնները Լոսում։ Էլի կարելի է շարունակել։

----------

Lion (24.02.2017), Տրիբուն (25.02.2017)

----------


## Lion

Այսօր առավոտից սկսած հակառակորդը տարբեր տրամաչափի ականանետերից, այդ թվում՝ 120 միլիմետրանոց, և Դ-44 տիպի հրանոթներից շարունակել է հյուսիսային ուղղությամբ խախտել հրադադարի պահպանման ռեժիմը: Հատկապես ինտենսիվ խախտումներ են արձանագրվել ժամը 10:00-11:30-ի սահմաններում: Ընդհանուր առմամբ արձակվել է 50 արկ, որից 36-ը Դ-44 տիպի հրանոթից, 14-ը՝ ականանետերից: Հատկանշնական է, որ այդ ընթացքում թշնամին թիրախավորել է ոչ միայն մարտական հենակետերը, այլև՝ Թալիշ բնակավայրը, որի ուղղությամբ 120 միլիմետրանոց ականետից և Դ-44 հրանոթից արձակել է 4 արկ: Հրետակոծության արդյունքում հայկական կողմը կորուստներ չի ունեցել: ՊԲ առաջապահ զորամասերը ադրբեջանական զինուժի նախահարձակ գործողությունները ճնշելու և առաջնագծում վերջինիս հետագա սադրանքները կանխելու նպատակով դիմել են պատասխան գործողությունների: Ներկա պահին իրադրությունն առաջնագծում համեմատաբար հանգիստ է: 

Ու էսքանից հետո որոշ քաղաքական գործիչներ ու քաղաքագետներ իրենց թույլ են տալիս ոչ միայն խոսել փոխզիջումների մասին, այլև՝ այդ պարագայում ապագան մոդելավորել...

----------

Գաղթական (24.02.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այսօր առավոտից սկսած հակառակորդը տարբեր տրամաչափի ականանետերից, այդ թվում՝ 120 միլիմետրանոց, և Դ-44 տիպի հրանոթներից շարունակել է հյուսիսային ուղղությամբ խախտել հրադադարի պահպանման ռեժիմը: Հատկապես ինտենսիվ խախտումներ են արձանագրվել ժամը 10:00-11:30-ի սահմաններում: Ընդհանուր առմամբ արձակվել է 50 արկ, որից 36-ը Դ-44 տիպի հրանոթից, 14-ը՝ ականանետերից: Հատկանշնական է, որ այդ ընթացքում թշնամին թիրախավորել է ոչ միայն մարտական հենակետերը, այլև՝ Թալիշ բնակավայրը, որի ուղղությամբ 120 միլիմետրանոց ականետից և Դ-44 հրանոթից արձակել է 4 արկ: Հրետակոծության արդյունքում հայկական կողմը կորուստներ չի ունեցել: ՊԲ առաջապահ զորամասերը ադրբեջանական զինուժի նախահարձակ գործողությունները ճնշելու և առաջնագծում վերջինիս հետագա սադրանքները կանխելու նպատակով դիմել են պատասխան գործողությունների: Ներկա պահին իրադրությունն առաջնագծում համեմատաբար հանգիստ է: 
> 
> Ու էսքանից հետո որոշ քաղաքական գործիչներ ու քաղաքագետներ իրենց թույլ են տալիս ոչ միայն խոսել փոխզիջումների մասին, այլև՝ այդ պարագայում ապագան մոդելավորել...


Լիոն ջան, բա չգիտե՞ս: Հենց հողերը հանձնենք, էլ չեն կրակելու:

Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk

----------

Lion (24.02.2017), Գաղթական (24.02.2017)

----------


## Lion

Հաստատ չեն կրակի...

Նույն կերպ, ի դեպ ասած, երբ ահաբեկիչների պահանջները բավարարում են, դրանից անմիջապես հետո ահաբեկիչները հանգստանում են և այլևս երբեք ոչ մի պահանջ չեն ներկայացնում: Հենց դրա համար է, օրինակ, Իսրայելի կամ ԱՄՆ պես պետությունները հատուկ քաղաքականություն ունեն՝ բանակցել ահաբեկիչների և շանտաժիստների հետ և բավարարել նրանց բոլոր պահանջները...

----------


## Chuk

Ժող ջան, ձեր կարծիքով մենք չգիտե՞նք էդ կրակոցների մասին։ Գիտենք, դրա հետևանք տարեկան 50 ու ավելի զոհերի մասին էլ գիտենք, «հրադադարի» ընթացքում ընդհանուր զոհված 2000 զինծառայողի ու խաղաղ բնակչի  մասին էլ գիտենք, քանդված շինությունների, ռմբակոծված դպրոցների ու մանկապարտեզների մասին էլ գիտենք, գրեթե մարդաթափված սահմանամերձ գյուղերի մասին էլ գիտենք, խոշտանգված դիակների մասին էլ գիտենք, քնած սպային կացնահարող ազերի անասունի մասին էլ գիտենք, ժողովրդի մեջ ազգամիջյան ատելություն սերմանող քաղաքականության մասին էլ գիտենք։ 

Դե որ էդ ամեն ինչը գիտենք, եկեք միֆերի մեջ չընկնենք։ Ի՜նչ հաշտություն, ի՜նչ բան։ Հարցը մենակ պատերազմով պետք ա լուծվի, մի տասհազար զոհ տալուց, լիքը գյուղեր ու քաղաքներ ավիրելուց հետո՝ թշնամուն երկրի երեսից ոչնչացնելու միջոցով։

Խնդիր կա ու լրջագույն։ Էդ խնդիրը հաղթահարելու ելքեր ա պետք գտնել, ոչ թե ասել, որ խնդիրը կա, ուրեմն ելք չկա։

Ու մի հատ էլ կրկնեմ, որ ոչ մեկը դավաճան կամ ախմախ չի։ Եթե հստակ երաշխիքներով լուծում չլինի, ապա ոչ մի փոխզիջում էլ չի լինի, փոխարենը կշարունակվեն հրադադարի խախտումները, զոհերը, մանկապարտեզների ու դպրոցների ռմբակոծումները, սահմանամերձ համայնքների մարդաթափումը։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Գաղթական

> Եթե հստակ երաշխիքներով լուծում չլինի, ապա ոչ մի փոխզիջում էլ չի լինի, փոխարենը կշարունակվեն հրադադարի խախտումները, զոհերը, մանկապարտեզների ու դպրոցների ռմբակոծումները, սահմանամերձ համայնքների մարդաթափումը։


Իսկ հստակ երաշխիք ասելով ինչ ենք հասկանում?

----------

Lion (25.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ հստակ երաշխիք ասելով ինչ ենք հասկանում?


Չգիտեմ, եղբայր։ Դրան հասնելու համար դեռ պետք ա սովորենք թեմայից խոսել ու հասնել նրան, որ իշխանությունը, բանակցողը քո հետ խոսի ու ասի ծրագիրը մանրամասն, որ հետո նոր դա քննարկենք։ Իսկ էս պահին մենք մոլեռանդքրեն կրկնում ենք, որ ազերներն անասուն են, կրկնում էնքան, որ հանկարծ չմոռանանք, ու թեման դրանով համարում ենք փակված, մեզ հայրենասեր, խելոք ու պրագմատիկ։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Գաղթական

> Չգիտեմ, եղբայր։ Դրան հասնելու համար դեռ պետք ա սովորենք թեմայից խոսել ու հասնել նրան, որ իշխանությունը, բանակցողը քո հետ խոսի ու ասի ծրագիրը մանրամասն, որ հետո նոր դա քննարկենք։ Իսկ էս պահին մենք մոլեռանդքրեն կրկնում ենք, որ ազերներն անասուն են, կրկնում էնքան, որ հանկարծ չմոռանանք, ու թեման դրանով համարում ենք փակված, մեզ հայրենասեր, խելոք ու պրագմատիկ։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


համաձայն եմ:
ուղղակի բանակցողները շատ լավ պատճառ ունեն ամեն ինչ հասարակությանը չպատմելու համար` բանակցային գաղտնիության անվան տակ:

ինչքան էլ մենք մեզ ճղենք, թե մեր կողմից բանակցողներին չենք վստահում` իրենք են մեզ պաշտոնապես ներկայացնում..

լավ, ուրիշ հարց` ունենք մենք արդյոք էնպիսի դիվանագետ, որի վարած բանակցություններին ժողովրդի գոնե կեսից քիչ ավելին կվստահի?

----------


## Chuk

> համաձայն եմ:
> ուղղակի բանակցողները շատ լավ պատճառ ունեն ամեն ինչ հասարակությանը չպատմելու համար` բանակցային գաղտնիության անվան տակ:
> 
> ինչքան էլ մենք մեզ ճղենք, թե մեր կողմից բանակցողներին չենք վստահում` իրենք են մեզ պաշտոնապես ներկայացնում..
> 
> լավ, ուրիշ հարց` ունենք մենք արդյոք էնպիսի դիվանագետ, որի վարած բանակցություններին ժողովրդի գոնե կեսից քիչ ավելին կվստահի?


Լևոնը 98-ին ուզում էր հասարակությանը տեղեկացներ: Ազգովի սերժաքոչարյանական կուտը կերանք, ազգի դավաճան հանեցինք ու երջանկացանք իրա հրաժարականից: Անցավ գրեթե 20 տարի: Էս ամբողջ ընթացքում գիտենք որ նույն ու ավելի վատ բաներ են բանակցում, բայց հրապարակային հաշվետվություն, զեկույց չենք պահանջում: Ուտում ենք ներքին լսարանին տված կուտը ու սսկվում տեղներս:

Հիմա Լևոնը ուզում ա թեման հրապարակայնացնի: Հրապարակայնացնի էն, ինչ-որ կա, որ իշխանությունը հաշվետու լինի, ոչ թե մի օր «զարթնենք, տեսնենք արդեն ԵՏՄ-ում ենք», փոխանակ էս շանսից օգտվենք ու Լևոնին պադդերժկա անենք, որ մեր իշխանությունը բաց մեր հետո խոսի, դրել էլի Լևոնին ենք ազգի դավաճան հանում ու գամում անարգանքի սյունին, չնայած որ գիտենք որ հենց էդ նույն պահին, որ Լևոն ենք քրֆում, սերժիկը տակից խաղեր ա տալիս ու մեզնից գաղտնի պահում թե ինչ ա անում:

Պետք ա ինչ-որ պահի հասկանանք, որ էս հարցը չպիտի «ազերն անասուն ա», «ալիևը շան տղա ա» ոճով տաբու դարձնենք ու պրծնենք:

Իրականում բոլորս էլ հասկանում ենք, որ շատ քիչ ա հավանականությունը, որ Լևոնը կգա իշխանության: Բայց փոխանակ հիմա օգտվենք իրա տված շանսից քաղաքական դաշտում էս հարցը դարձնել քննարկելի ու բաց, դրած մեխում ենք իրան:

----------

Աթեիստ (25.02.2017), Արէա (25.02.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Լևոնը 98-ին ուզում էր հասարակությանը տեղեկացներ: Ազգովի սերժաքոչարյանական կուտը կերանք, ազգի դավաճան հանեցինք ու երջանկացանք իրա հրաժարականից: Անցավ գրեթե 20 տարի: Էս ամբողջ ընթացքում գիտենք որ նույն ու ավելի վատ բաներ են բանակցում, բայց հրապարակային հաշվետվություն, զեկույց չենք պահանջում: Ուտում ենք ներքին լսարանին տված կուտը ու սսկվում տեղներս:
> 
> Հիմա Լևոնը ուզում ա թեման հրապարակայնացնի: Հրապարակայնացնի էն, ինչ-որ կա, որ իշխանությունը հաշվետու լինի, ոչ թե մի օր «զարթնենք, տեսնենք արդեն ԵՏՄ-ում ենք», փոխանակ էս շանսից օգտվենք ու Լևոնին պադդերժկա անենք, որ մեր իշխանությունը բաց մեր հետո խոսի, դրել էլի Լևոնին ենք ազգի դավաճան հանում ու գամում անարգանքի սյունին, չնայած որ գիտենք որ հենց էդ նույն պահին, որ Լևոն ենք քրֆում, սերժիկը տակից խաղեր ա տալիս ու մեզնից գաղտնի պահում թե ինչ ա անում:
> 
> Պետք ա ինչ-որ պահի հասկանանք, որ էս հարցը չպիտի «ազերն անասուն ա», «ալիևը շան տղա ա» ոճով տաբու դարձնենք ու պրծնենք:
> 
> Իրականում բոլորս էլ հասկանում ենք, որ շատ քիչ ա հավանականությունը, որ Լևոնը կգա իշխանության: Բայց փոխանակ հիմա օգտվենք իրա տված շանսից քաղաքական դաշտում էս հարցը դարձնել քննարկելի ու բաց, դրած մեխում ենք իրան:


Լևոնի հրաժարականի իրական պատճառները հնարավոր է կապ չունեին Ղարաբաղի հարցի հետ, Ղարաբաղի հարցը ուղղակի իր խայտառակ իրավիճակը փրկելու պես մի բան էր: Լևոնը սպառվել ու կորցրել էր վերահսկողությունը ու կարող էլի ինչ-որ բաներ: Ղարաբաղի հարցը որպես տարաձայնություն հրաժարականի համար, մի չտեսնված բուլշիթ ա, ռոմանտիկ ու նայիվ ուղեղները սնելու անսպառ աղբյուր: Իհարկե, միշտ էլ կարելի է հիմարությունը դրական քողի տակ ներկայացնել, բայց իմ կարծիքով, մեր ներկա իրականության մեջ սա վաղուց արդեն անիմաստ ա ու հավայի: Լևոնը իր անձնական ճղճիմ ամբիցիաներով ընդհամենը ավելացնում ա Հայ Ժողովդրի բազմաթիվ պրոբլեմները:

----------

Բարեկամ (25.02.2017), Տրիբուն (25.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Լևոնի հրաժարականի իրական պատճառները հնարավոր է կապ չունեին Ղարաբաղի հարցի հետ, Ղարաբաղի հարցը ուղղակի իր խայտառակ իրավիճակը փրկելու պես մի բան էր: Լևոնը սպառվել ու կորցրել էր վերահսկողությունը ու կարող էլի ինչ-որ բաներ: Ղարաբաղի հարցը որպես տարաձայնություն հրաժարականի համար, մի չտեսնված բուլշիթ ա, ռոմանտիկ ու նայիվ ուղեղները սնելու անսպառ աղբյուր: Իհարկե, միշտ էլ կարելի է հիմարությունը դրական քողի տակ ներկայացնել, բայց իմ կարծիքով, մեր ներկա իրականության մեջ սա վաղուց արդեն անիմաստ ա ու հավայի: Լևոնը իր անձնական ճղճիմ ամբիցիաներով ընդհամենը ավելացնում ա Հայ Ժողովդրի բազմաթիվ պրոբլեմները:


Լևոնի հրաժարականը պահանջելու իրական պատճառներն իսկապես կապ չունեին Ղարաբաղի հարցի հետ, դրանք հավեսով շահարկեցին ռոբասերժիկները:

Իսկ այ քո գրառումը նորից հաստատում է ասածս, որ դուք հարցում խորանալու ու ինչ-որ բան իմանալ ցանկանալու փոխարեն, էն պահին, երբ սերժիկը բանակցում ու գնալով թուլացնում է մեր դիրքերը (ի դեպ ըստ իմ ինֆորմացիայի էս պահին ինքը քննարկում ա առանց Արցախի կարգավիճակի տարբերակ), դուք նստած Լևոն եք քրֆում: Ու էս մթնոլորտում շատ օրինաչափ ա մի օր զարթնել ու տեսնելը, որ արդեն «ԵՏՄ-ում եք», կարևորը որ հետո նորից Լևոնին կքրվեք, երբ ինքը դա կգնահատի կատարված իրողություն ու սաղ մեղքը սերժիկից կբարդեք Լևոնի վրա:

----------

Արէա (25.02.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Լևոնի հրաժարականը պահանջելու իրական պատճառներն իսկապես կապ չունեին Ղարաբաղի հարցի հետ, դրանք հավեսով շահարկեցին ռոբասերժիկները:
> 
> Իսկ այ քո գրառումը նորից հաստատում է ասածս, որ դուք հարցում խորանալու ու ինչ-որ բան իմանալ ցանկանալու փոխարեն, էն պահին, երբ սերժիկը բանակցում ու գնալով թուլացնում է մեր դիրքերը (ի դեպ ըստ իմ ինֆորմացիայի էս պահին ինքը քննարկում ա առանց Արցախի կարգավիճակի տարբերակ), դուք նստած Լևոն եք քրֆում: Ու էս մթնոլորտում շատ օրինաչափ ա մի օր զարթնել ու տեսնելը, որ արդեն «ԵՏՄ-ում եք», կարևորը որ հետո նորից Լևոնին կքրվեք, երբ ինքը դա կգնահատի կատարված իրողություն ու սաղ մեղքը սերժիկից կբարդեք Լևոնի վրա:


Ճիշտն ասած, ինձ թվում է, հիմա մեծ նշանակություն չունի թե ում ենք քրֆում, քանիր որ քրֆելուց երկրում որևէ բան չի փոխվում: Իսկ Լևոն ենք քրֆում, որովհետև իր մեջ մենք ենք տեսնում ենք ինքերս մեզ՝ աբիցիոզ, կեղծավոր-մուտիլովչիկ, որը խճճվել ա սեփական կոմլեքսների ու անճարության քաոսի մեջ: 
Չուկ ջան, դու ոնց որ խառն ես ախպերս: Դու մեկ ասում ես «սերժիկը բանակցում, թուլացնում է մեր դիրքերը», մեկ էլ ասում ես՝« ՀԱԿ-ը հստակ հայտարարել ա, որ Սերժը հրապարակայնորեն գնա էդ քայլին, ինքը տարաձայնությունները այդ պահին մի կողմ թողնելով կպաշտպանի նրան»: ՀԱԿ-ը ոնց որ ԵՏՄ-ին էլ էր կողմ քվեարկել «պահի անհրաժեշտությունից ելնելով»: Մի խոսքով, ես ձեզնից գլուխ չեմ հանում:  :Pardon:

----------

Տրիբուն (25.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Ճիշտն ասած, ինձ թվում է, հիմա մեծ նշանակություն չունի թե ում ենք քրֆում, քանիր որ քրֆելուց երկրում որևէ բան չի փոխվում: Իսկ Լևոն ենք քրֆում, որովհետև իր մեջ մենք ենք տեսնում ենք ինքերս մեզ՝ աբիցիոզ, կեղծավոր-մուտիլովչիկ, որը խճճվել ա սեփական կոմլեքսների ու անճարության քաոսի մեջ: 
> Չուկ ջան, դու ոնց որ խառն ես ախպերս: Դու մեկ ասում ես «սերժիկը բանակցում, թուլացնում է մեր դիրքերը», մեկ էլ ասում ես՝« ՀԱԿ-ը հստակ հայտարարել ա, որ Սերժը հրապարակայնորեն գնա էդ քայլին, ինքը տարաձայնությունները այդ պահին մի կողմ թողնելով կպաշտպանի նրան»: ՀԱԿ-ը ոնց որ ԵՏՄ-ին էլ էր կողմ քվեարկել «պահի անհրաժեշտությունից ելնելով»: Մի խոսքով, ես ձեզնից գլուխ չեմ հանում:


Փորձեմ բացատրել: Սերժիկը վերջնական լուծման հիմա չի գնում, բայց անում ա բաներ, որոնք ամեն պահի ավելի թուլացնում են մեր դիրքերը ու հաջորդ պահի համար ավելի վատը դարձնում լուծումը: Միակ տարբերակը, որ սերժիկի բանակցածը դրական տեղաշարժ ունենա, թեման հրապարակայնացնելն ու հարկադրելն ա, որ անի էնպես, որ ավելի բարենպաստ լինի մեր համար: Էդ դեպքում, հրապարակայինի դեպքում, ՀԱԿ-ը կկանգնի սերժի թիկունքին, փորձելով էնպես անել, որ իրավիճակը փոխի դեպի դրական: Քանի չկա հրապարակայինը, սերժիկը հարցը ավելի բարդացնում ա, քանի դեռ դուք ստեղ ձեր հերսն եք հանում Լևոնի վրա, ինչը մեր մեջ ասած բավական անպատասխանատու ու սխալ պահվածք ա: Սա մենակ քեզ չի վերաբերում ու մենակ ակումբցիներին չի վերաբերում, վերաբերում մեր քաղաքական դաշտ կազմողների մեծ մասին, իրանց մտավորականի տեղ դրածների մեծ մասին, քաղաքացիների զգալի հատվածին:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Փորձեմ բացատրել: Սերժիկը վերջնական լուծման հիմա չի գնում, բայց անում ա բաներ, որոնք ամեն պահի ավելի թուլացնում են մեր դիրքերը ու հաջորդ պահի համար ավելի վատը դարձնում լուծումը: Միակ տարբերակը, որ սերժիկի բանակցածը դրական տեղաշարժ ունենա, թեման հրապարակայնացնելն ու հարկադրելն ա, որ անի էնպես, որ ավելի բարենպաստ լինի մեր համար: Էդ դեպքում, հրապարակայինի դեպքում, ՀԱԿ-ը կկանգնի սերժի թիկունքին, փորձելով էնպես անել, որ իրավիճակը փոխի դեպի դրական: Քանի չկա հրապարակայինը, սերժիկը հարցը ավելի բարդացնում ա, քանի դեռ դուք ստեղ ձեր հերսն եք հանում Լևոնի վրա, ինչը մեր մեջ ասած բավական անպատասխանատու ու սխալ պահվածք ա: Սա մենակ քեզ չի վերաբերում ու մենակ ակումբցիներին չի վերաբերում, վերաբերում մեր քաղաքական դաշտ կազմողների մեծ մասին, իրանց մտավորականի տեղ դրածների մեծ մասին, քաղաքացիների զգալի հատվածին:

----------


## Chuk

> 


Կորիր գրողի ծոցը, Վիշապ ախպար, տենց էլ բան չհասկացար  :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

Լավ, իսկ ինչի՞ «հրապարակայնացնել ցանկացող» Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը առաձնապես վիզ չի դնում հրապարակայնացնելու համար, մասնավորապես, ես մոռացել եմ, վերջին անգամ երբ ա ինքը հարցազրույց տվել լրագրողներին: Չէ՞ որ այդքան մտածող մարդը պիտի որ օգտագործեր բոլոր հնարավոր լծակները ու մեղմ ասած ավելին աներ, քան թե տարին մի երկու ելույթ գրելն ու ունենալը:

----------


## Ծլնգ

*Ավետարան ըստ ՀԱԿ-ի:*

Սերժը բանակցություններին.
- Վերցրեք 5 շրջանները, մենակ հոգիներս ուտիլ միք:

Ալիևը բանակցություններին.
- Ղարաբաղ բիզիմդի՜ր:

Սերժ.
- Լավ, լավ, 7 շրջանը ձեզ, մենակ թողեք Ղարաբաղը մեկ-մեկ Արցախ ասենք:

Ալիև.
- Ղարաբաղ բիզիմդի՜ր:

Սերժ.
- Լավ, լավ, մի բարկացիր, ձեր ասածն ա:

Սերժը հայերին.
- Ոչմիթիզհող:

ԼՏՊ-ն ժողովրդին․
- Փողզիջենք, որ թողեն Արցախ ասենք, իսկ ով մեր հետ չի՝ հակապացիֆիստ է:

Սերժը.
- ԼՏՊ-ն դավաճան ա, #ոչմիթիզհող:

ԼՏՊ.
- Մենք Սերժի մեջքին կանգնած ենք, մենակ թող ինքն էլ քամ աութ անի ոնց որ պացիֆիստ:

Սերժը.
- #ոչմիթիզհող, #պացիֆիստըդուես:

Ժողովուրդը ԼՏՊ-ին.
- #պացիֆիստըդուես, #ոչմիթիզհող, #֏5000:

ԼՏՊ-ի առաքյալները ժողովրդին.
- Ժը սուի ԼՏՊ, ժը սուի պացիֆիստ, #խելքհավաքեք:

Ժողովուրդը ԼՏՊ-ին ու իր առաքյալներին:
- Պատերա՜զմ, պա-տե-րազմ, #ԼՏՊդավաճան:

Ալիև և Էրդողան համամում նստած միահունչ.
- Թո՜ւ, հայերը չեն թողնում մի կարգին հարստանանք, բոլորս իրար հետ յոլա գնանք: #Ժըսուիպացիֆիստ:

Աստված հայերին.
- Ղարաբաղ բիզիմդի՛ր, #հայերկռվազան, #Պուշկինըսխալէր:

Հայերը 20 տարի անց.
- Վերցրեք ձեր ֏5000: Ժը սուի պացիֆիստ: #Ղարաբաղըձեզլինի, #ԼՏՊ-նճիշտէր:

----------

Վիշապ (25.02.2017), Տրիբուն (25.02.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

սենց ասեմ.
վերջին զարգացումներում ԼՏՊ-ի ավանդը ես տեսնում եմ նրանում, որ ևս մի անգամ խոսվեց սրա մասին..
ով ում դավաճան ասեց՝ կարևոր չի..
կարևորը, որ նորից «չհանձնողական»-ների դիրքերն ամրացան էնքանով, որ պոտենցյալ հանձնողները հասկացան, որ հանձնելու դեպքում չեն մարսելու..

իսկ մնացածի մասով՝ հիմա ինչ էլ որ քննարկվումա (փոխզիջում, ազերիների վերադարձ և այլն), էդ բանակցային կուրսի հիմքը գլխանց ԼՏՊ-ն ա դրել, ինչն էլ մեկը ես համարում եմ պարտվողական քաղաքականություն..
թե ինչու՝ արդեն փորձել եմ ներկայացնել վերևներում..

ընդհանրապես ողջ երկրի հիմքը ու «զարգացման» վեկտորը գլխանց սխալա դրվել ու հիմա էլ այլևս ուշա զարմանալ, թե ինչուա սխալ հիմքի վրա շինությունը թեք կառուցվում..

----------


## Lion

> Լևոնի հրաժարականը պահանջելու իրական պատճառներն իսկապես կապ չունեին Ղարաբաղի հարցի հետ, դրանք հավեսով շահարկեցին ռոբասերժիկները:
> 
> Իսկ այ քո գրառումը նորից հաստատում է ասածս, որ դուք հարցում խորանալու ու ինչ-որ բան իմանալ ցանկանալու փոխարեն, էն պահին, երբ սերժիկը բանակցում ու գնալով թուլացնում է մեր դիրքերը (ի դեպ ըստ իմ ինֆորմացիայի էս պահին ինքը քննարկում ա առանց Արցախի կարգավիճակի տարբերակ), դուք նստած Լևոն եք քրֆում: Ու էս մթնոլորտում շատ օրինաչափ ա մի օր զարթնել ու տեսնելը, որ արդեն «ԵՏՄ-ում եք», կարևորը որ հետո նորից Լևոնին կքրվեք, երբ ինքը դա կգնահատի կատարված իրողություն ու սաղ մեղքը սերժիկից կբարդեք Լևոնի վրա:


Արտակ ջան, հենց էս տողերդ գրելու պահին...

Փետրվարի 25-ին՝ ժամը 03:00-ի և 04:00-ի սահմաններում, շփման գծի միանգամից երկու` հարավարևելյան (Մարտունի) և արևելյան (Ակնա) ուղղություններով հակառակորդը, օգտագործելով ականազերծման համապատասխան տեխնիկա և հատուկ միջոցներ, *ձեռնարկել է հարձակման փորձ*: ՊԲ առաջաջապահ ստորաբաժանումները, նաև շնորհիվ տեսադիտարկման սարքավորումների, երկու ուղղություններում էլ ժամանակին հավաստանշել են ադրբեջանական ստորաբաժանումների առաջխաղացումը և կորուստներ պատճառելով հետ շպրտել ելման դիրքեր: Բանակի առաջապահ ուժերի պատասխան գործողությունների արդյունքում հակառակորդը տվել է զոհեր և վիրավորներ: Մի քանի դիակ գտնվում է չեզոք գոտում: Հայկական կողմը զոհեր ու վիրավորներ չունի:

Միևնույն ժամանակ, ՊԲ համապատասխան կառույցների կողմից տրամադրված հավաստի տվյալների համաձայն՝ *արևելյան ուղղությամբ նկատվում է հակառակորդի կենդանի ուժի և զինտեխնիկայի տեղաշարժեր:*

ՊԲ առաջապահ զորամասերը շարունակում են վստահորեն իրականացնել իրադրության վերահսկողությունը սահմանի ողջ երկայնքով և պատրաստ են հակառակորդի ցանկացած սադրանքի տալ արժանի պատասխան:

ԱՀ ՊՆ մամուլի ծառայություն

Ապեր, չես զգում, որ սխալ ուղղության վրա *եք*?

----------


## Արէա

> Ապեր, չես զգում, որ սխալ ուղղության վրա *եք*?


Իսկ դու չե՞ս զգում, որ սխալ ուղղության արդյունք ա էս ամեն ինչը։

----------


## Lion

Չէ: 

Իսկ այժմ Դուք պատասխանեք իմ հարցին:

----------


## Արէա

> Իսկ այժմ Դուք պատասխանեք իմ հարցին:


Չէ։

----------


## Lion

Դե ինչ ասեմ, շարունակեք հաջողությամբ "լրջանալ", մինչդեռ թշնամին կենդանի ուժի և զինտեխնիկայի տեղաշարժեր կանի ու հարձակման փորձեր կձեռնարկի...

Երբ այս պայմաններում լսում եմ Լևոնի ու լևոնականների այս կոչերը, հիշում եմ հայտնի խոսքերը հայտնի ֆիլմից: "Когда вы говорите, Иван Васильевич, впечатление такое, что вы бредите..."

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ դու չե՞ս զգում, որ սխալ ուղղության արդյունք ա էս ամեն ինչը։


Արէա ջան, բոլոր պատերազմներն են սխալ ուղղության արդյունք, ու վաբշե աշխարհս անարդար ա ու վտանգավոր։ Մենք էլ թարսի պես Ավստրալիայում չենք, շատ ոռի տեղում ենք։ Ու աշխարհում խաղաղություն հաստատելու բեռը Աստված հայերի վրա չի դրել։ 

Կարելի ա, ոնց որ Չուկն ու Լևոնն են ուզում, խաղաղության օգուտների մասին հոգեցունց զրույցներ ունենալ։ Բայց գոնե էս պահին ու իրերի էս դասավորությամբ Ադրբեջանի ու Թուրքիայի հետ համաձայնության գալը ռեալ համարելը սահմանակցում ա անմեղսունակության հետ։

----------

Lion (25.02.2017), Mr. Annoying (25.02.2017), Quyr Qery (02.03.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (25.02.2017), Գաղթական (25.02.2017), Յոհաննես (25.02.2017), Վիշապ (25.02.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

ադրբեջանական սոցցանցային արձագանքը մարտական գործողություններին

----------


## Lion

Ժողովուրդ, ժամը 20:00-ին Արմենիայի ալիքը դրեք, 22:00-ին էլ՝ Շանթը: Հետաքրքիր կինոներ են լինելու  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտակ ջան, հենց էս տողերդ գրելու պահին...
> 
> Փետրվարի 25-ին՝ ժամը 03:00-ի և 04:00-ի սահմաններում, շփման գծի միանգամից երկու` հարավարևելյան (Մարտունի) և արևելյան (Ակնա) ուղղություններով հակառակորդը, օգտագործելով ականազերծման համապատասխան տեխնիկա և հատուկ միջոցներ, *ձեռնարկել է հարձակման փորձ*: ՊԲ առաջաջապահ ստորաբաժանումները, նաև շնորհիվ տեսադիտարկման սարքավորումների, երկու ուղղություններում էլ ժամանակին հավաստանշել են ադրբեջանական ստորաբաժանումների առաջխաղացումը և կորուստներ պատճառելով հետ շպրտել ելման դիրքեր: Բանակի առաջապահ ուժերի պատասխան գործողությունների արդյունքում հակառակորդը տվել է զոհեր և վիրավորներ: Մի քանի դիակ գտնվում է չեզոք գոտում: Հայկական կողմը զոհեր ու վիրավորներ չունի:
> 
> Միևնույն ժամանակ, ՊԲ համապատասխան կառույցների կողմից տրամադրված հավաստի տվյալների համաձայն՝ *արևելյան ուղղությամբ նկատվում է հակառակորդի կենդանի ուժի և զինտեխնիկայի տեղաշարժեր:*
> 
> ՊԲ առաջապահ զորամասերը շարունակում են վստահորեն իրականացնել իրադրության վերահսկողությունը սահմանի ողջ երկայնքով և պատրաստ են հակառակորդի ցանկացած սադրանքի տալ արժանի պատասխան:
> 
> ԱՀ ՊՆ մամուլի ծառայություն
> ...


Ես քեզ «շնորհավորում եմ» նման երևույթները հայտնաբերելու առթիվ:

Ու սա շարունակվելու ա տասնյակ («անվերջ») տարիներ, կամ էլ մինչև պատերազմ: Պատերազմի դեպքում կողմերից որևէ մեկի ամբողջական կապիտուլյացիա չլինելու դեպքում ևս տասնյակ տարիներ: Շարունակվելու ա, եթե այլ կերպ խաղաղություն չհաստատվի, երկու կողմերը չունենան ճկունություն: Շարունակվելու ա ու խլելու ա հազարավոր կյանքեր, հազարավոր մարդիկ վիրավորվելու են, հազարավոր խեղված ճակատագրերը ավելանալու են: Շարունակվելու ա ու ավերված բնակավայրերը ավելանալու են: Շարունակվելու ա, ու սահմանը գնալով ավելի դատարկվելու ա: Շարունակվելու ա, ու արտագաղթը մեծանալու ա, բանակի անհրաժեշտ թվաքանակ հավաքելը գնալով բարդանալու: 

Քո ինձ սա ցույց տալը կլիներ տեղին, եթե ես պացիֆիստ լինեի ու կոչ անեի զենքը ցած գցել: Մինչդեռ իմ ու իմ կուսակցության կոչն ա ընդամենը հասնել խնդրի լուծման՝ հենց նման բաները հաշվի առնելով, ոչ թե զուտ զգայացունց քո նման հայտարարելով՝ «տեսա՞ր էսօր սահմանին ինչ եղավ, ազերն անասուն ա, իրա հետ լեզու գտնել հնարավոր չի»: Հնարավոր ա, եթե ուժեղ լինես: Ու պարտադիր ա՝ հենց սենց բաները կանխելու համար: 

Որպես վերջաբան հիշեցնեմ, որ ակտիվ ցանկացած ներքաղաքական գործողության ժամանակ իմ կուսակցությունը Ադրբեջանին մեսիջ է ուղարկել, որ հանկարծ չոգևորվեն, որտև պատերազմի դեպքում բոլորս ներքաղաքական հարցերը դնելու ենք մի կողմ ու գնանք կռվի: Քառօրյայի ժամանակ կուսակցական մակարդակով ցույց ենք տվել, որ նման իրավիճակում մենք կանգնում ենք պետության կողքին, թողնում մի կողմ տարաձայնությունները: Վերջին հայտնի ելույթին էլ անձամբ Տեր-Պետրոսյանն է զգուշացրել, որ եթե Ադրբեջանը ողջախոհ չլինի ու պատերազմ սկսի, ապա անպատճառ կորցնելու է հսկողությունը նոր տարածքների նկատմամբ:

Էս ամենը նշանակում է շատ հասարակ բան. զենքը ձեռքներիցս ցած չգցելով ենք հարցը լուծման ճանապարհ փնտրում: Փոխարենն ի՞նչ եք անում դուք. ասում եք. ոչ մի լուծում, թող շարունակվեն այ սենց դեպքերը, զոհերը, տարածքների ռմբակոծումը, արտագաղթը, մարդաթափումը:

----------

Աթեիստ (25.02.2017), Արէա (25.02.2017), Հայկօ (25.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Արէա ջան, բոլոր պատերազմներն են սխալ ուղղության արդյունք, ու վաբշե աշխարհս անարդար ա ու վտանգավոր։ Մենք էլ թարսի պես Ավստրալիայում չենք, շատ ոռի տեղում ենք։ Ու աշխարհում խաղաղություն հաստատելու բեռը Աստված հայերի վրա չի դրել։ 
> 
> Կարելի ա, ոնց որ Չուկն ու Լևոնն են ուզում, խաղաղության օգուտների մասին հոգեցունց զրույցներ ունենալ։ Բայց գոնե էս պահին ու իրերի էս դասավորությամբ Ադրբեջանի ու Թուրքիայի հետ համաձայնության գալը ռեալ համարելը սահմանակցում ա անմեղսունակության հետ։


Անմեղսունակության մասին ճամարտակելիս, իմ սիրելի թեման լքած ընկեր, մտածիր, թե որպես այլընտրանք ինչ ես առաջարկում: Ու հստակ ասա, ոչ թե ոնց հարցմանը քվեարկել հրաժարվեցիր, տենց փախիր կոնկրետ բան ասելուց ու սահմանփակվիր զգայական մակարդակի գրառումներով:

----------


## Gayl

Չուկ մոռացել եմ և խնդրած կլինեմ հիշեցնես, թե դու ու քո կուսակցությունը խաղաղության դիմաց կոնկրետ, որ տարածքներն ա առաջարկում հանձնել Ադրբեջանին?։

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ մոռացել եմ և խնդրած կլինեմ հիշեցնես, թե դու ու քո կուսակցությունը խաղաղության դիմաց կոնկրետ, որ տարածքներն ա առաջարկում հանձնել Ադրբեջանին?։


Էս պահին հարցդ «գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատարիդ» պետք ա ուղես, հիմա ինքն ա էդ քարտեզը գցում՝ պարտադրելով իր հաջորդին բանակցությունները սկսել էդ կետից։ Հարցրու, եթե ասի, մեզ էլ խաբար արա, լա՞վ։ Մեկ էլ «հանձնել» բառը ենթաասելիք ունի, որն իմ ու իմ կուսակցության դեպքում անտեղի ա։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------

Արէա (25.02.2017)

----------


## Gayl

> Էս պահին հարցդ «գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատարիդ» պետք ա ուղես, հիմա ինքն ա էդ քարտեզը գցում՝ պարտադրելով իր հաջորդին բանակցությունները սկսել էդ կետից։ Հարցրու, եթե ասի, մեզ էլ խաբար արա, լա՞վ։ Մեկ էլ «հանձնել» բառը ենթաասելիք ունի, որն իմ ու իմ կուսակցության դեպքում անտեղի ա։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Ինչ եմ հարցնում ինչ ա պատասխանում։ Ասում են վաղը եղանակներն ավելի են տաքանալու։
Իսկ ԼՏՊ- ի գծած քարտեզից մոտդ նմուշ չի մնացել?? Չգիտեք ինչ տարածք պիտի հանձնեք, որ ազերիները համաձայն լինեն?

----------


## Chuk

> Ինչ եմ հարցնում ինչ ա պատասխանում։ Ասում են վաղը եղանակներն ավելի են տաքանալու։
> Իսկ ԼՏՊ- ի գծած քարտեզից մոտդ նմուշ չի մնացել?? Չգիտեք ինչ տարածք պիտի հանձնեք, որ ազերիները համաձայն լինեն?


Կարող ես թեմայի սկզբից կարդալ, Լևոնի բոլոր մոտեցումները առաջին էջերում դրված են: Ու էդ էն բազան ա, որը համարում եմ հարցը քննարկողը պիտի իմանա: Եթե որևէ մեկը չի ուզում դա իմանալ, ապա առանձին կտոր իր համար դնելը նպատակահարմար չեմ համարում: Առաջին էջերում հարցիդ պատասխանն էլ կստանաս:

----------


## Lion

> Ես քեզ «շնորհավորում եմ» նման երևույթները հայտնաբերելու առթիվ:


Շնորհակալ եմ - ցավում եմ, որ դուք ու ձեր առաջնորդը նման երևույթների չէիք սպասում...




> Ու սա շարունակվելու ա տասնյակ («անվերջ») տարիներ, կամ էլ մինչև պատերազմ: Պատերազմի դեպքում կողմերից որևէ մեկի ամբողջական կապիտուլյացիա չլինելու դեպքում ևս տասնյակ տարիներ: Շարունակվելու ա, եթե այլ կերպ խաղաղություն չհաստատվի, երկու կողմերը չունենան ճկունություն: Շարունակվելու ա ու խլելու ա հազարավոր կյանքեր, հազարավոր մարդիկ վիրավորվելու են, հազարավոր խեղված ճակատագրերը ավելանալու են: Շարունակվելու ա ու ավերված բնակավայրերը ավելանալու են: Շարունակվելու ա, ու սահմանը գնալով ավելի դատարկվելու ա: Շարունակվելու ա, ու արտագաղթը մեծանալու ա, բանակի անհրաժեշտ թվաքանակ հավաքելը գնալով բարդանալու:


Ահա-ահա, ուրեմն, ոնց ասացիր, ՞սա շարունակվելու ա տասնյակ («անվերջ») տարիներ, կամ էլ մինչև պատերազմ՞: Այսինքն ինչ, սա մեկա, շարունակվելու է, բայց դուք առաջարկում եք մեր վիճակը դիտավորյալ վատացնել?




> Քո ինձ սա ցույց տալը կլիներ տեղին, եթե ես պացիֆիստ լինեի ու կոչ անեի զենքը ցած գցել: Մինչդեռ իմ ու իմ կուսակցության կոչն ա ընդամենը հասնել խնդրի լուծման՝ հենց նման բաները հաշվի առնելով, ոչ թե զուտ զգայացունց քո նման հայտարարելով՝ «տեսա՞ր էսօր սահմանին ինչ եղավ, ազերն անասուն ա, իրա հետ լեզու գտնել հնարավոր չի»: Հնարավոր ա, եթե ուժեղ լինես: Ու պարտադիր ա՝ հենց սենց բաները կանխելու համար:


Ինչ եք, է, կոչ անում - դատարկ լոզունգներ եք առաջ քաշում, ինչա թե ասելիք ունենաք, էսա, ռեալն էսա, Արտակ, կարող ես ընդունել կամ չընդունել, բայց ռեալն էսա ու տարիներ հետո դու կտեսնես, թե ես ինչքան ճիշտ եմ: Պապին իրականում իր նահանջն է ապահովում, հերթական անգամ, ու առաջ քաշելով կեղծ գաղափարներ: Իսկ փաստը ակնհայտ է՝ *նա, ում հետ ուզում եք բանակցել, դյուզն իսկ կամք ու ցանկություն չունի ոչ միայն բանակցել, այլև որևէ զիջում անել*, ցավում եմ, որ սա չեք ուզում տեսնել - չկա, ցանկություն, չկա, էլ ոնց ասեմ...?




> Էս ամենը նշանակում է շատ հասարակ բան. զենքը ձեռքներիցս ցած չգցելով ենք հարցը լուծման ճանապարհ փնտրում: Փոխարենն ի՞նչ եք անում դուք. ասում եք. ոչ մի լուծում, թող շարունակվեն այ սենց դեպքերը, զոհերը, տարածքների ռմբակոծումը, արտագաղթը, մարդաթափումը:


Ձեր ճանապարհը ճանապարհ չէ, դա ինքնախաբեություն ու կործանում է: Ես առաջարկում եմ՝ ուժեղ պետություն ստեղծել!

----------


## Chuk

> Ահա-ահա, ուրեմն, ոնց ասացիր, ՞սա շարունակվելու ա տասնյակ («անվերջ») տարիներ, կամ էլ մինչև պատերազմ՞: Այսինքն ինչ, սա մեկա, շարունակվելու է, բայց դուք առաջարկում եք մեր վիճակը դիտավորյալ վատացնել?


Եվս մեկ անգամ համոզվում եմ, որ տեքստերը կարդալ չգիտես, դրանք ընկալել, վերլուծել չգիտես: Երբ կսովորես, կհասկանաս, կշարունակենք:
Հուշեմ՝ սխալ ես հասկացել: Հուշեմ՝ սա խաղաղություն չհաստատելու այլընտրանքի նկարագրությունն է:

----------


## Gayl

> Կարող ես թեմայի սկզբից կարդալ, Լևոնի բոլոր մոտեցումները առաջին էջերում դրված են: Ու էդ էն բազան ա, որը համարում եմ հարցը քննարկողը պիտի իմանա: Եթե որևէ մեկը չի ուզում դա իմանալ, ապա առանձին կտոր իր համար դնելը նպատակահարմար չեմ համարում: Առաջին էջերում հարցիդ պատասխանն էլ կստանաս:


Խուսափում ես պատասխանից? Թե չէ մի քանի հատ տարածքի անուն գրելը քո համար դժվար չէր լինի։

----------

Lion (25.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Խուսափում ես պատասխանից? Թե չէ մի քանի հատ տարածքի անուն գրելը քո համար դժվար չէր լինի։


Չեմ խուսափում, առաջին էջերում գրված է առանց հարցերի էլ: Պարզապես իմ համար անիմաստ է քննարկումը, եթե բազային հիմքին դիմացինը ծանոթ չէ: Կրկնեմ, քննարկման բազային ողջ հիմքն առաջին էջերում դրված է:

----------


## Lion

> Եվս մեկ անգամ համոզվում եմ, որ տեքստերը կարդալ չգիտես, դրանք ընկալել, վերլուծել չգիտես: Երբ կսովորես, կհասկանաս, կշարունակենք:
> Հուշեմ՝ սխալ ես հասկացել: Հուշեմ՝ սա խաղաղություն չհաստատելու այլընտրանքի նկարագրությունն է:


Շնորհակալություն հուշման համար՝ հերթական անգամ տեսնում եմ, որ, ըստ էության ասելիք չունենալով, դիմացինիդ անձն ես թիրախավորում: 

Կրկնեմ, հատուկ քեզ համար - եթե մի ինչ որ հրաշքով, միանգամից, մի վայրկյանում, հնար լիներ, սենց, չըխկ անել, ու, ասենք, ինչ որ տարածք տալու դիմաց վերջնական լուծել Արցախի հարցը, դուք *գուցե* ճիշտ լինեիք, թեև սեփական Հայրենիքը որպես մանրադրամ փոխանակելը ես այսպես թե այնպես բարոյական չեմ համարում, բայց...

Ձեզ համար ոչ մի հրաշք ու չըխկ չի լինի, հարգելիս, ու իրականում ամեն ինչ բավականին երկար տեսք կունենա, ընդ որում ոչ մի երաշխիք չկա, որ որևէ մի փուլում պրոցեսը կանգ չի առնի, չի դադարի կամ հակառակ ընթացք չի ստանա: Իսկ այժմ ամենատխուրը՝ մենք, ուշադիր, *տալիս ենք հող*, որ առաջին փուլը սկսվի, իրենք տալիս են... խոսք: Զգում ես տարբերությունը? Ու ոչ-ոք ու երբեք ոչ մի երաշխիք չի ունենա, որ առաջին փուլից հետո պրոցեսը կանգ չի առնի, հետ չի դառնա ու մենք, հիմարացված վիճակում, ստիպված չենք լինի նույն այս վիճակին վերադառնալ, ինչ հիմա ունենք, առանց, իհարկե, այն հողերի, որ զիջել ենք: Հուսով եմ հասկանալի է...

Մնացածը՝ հեքիաթներ են ու ես, թեմայի սկզբում ջարդելով Արտակ Գրիգորյանի <հանճարեղ> հոդվածը՝ դա ցույց տվեցի, իսկ այն էլ, որ դու՝ այս քաղաքականության եռանդուն կողմնակիցը և մարդ, ով ձեռնոց նետեց այս թեմայում, բայց փաստացի հրաժարվեց ինձ հետ որևէ քննարկման մեջ մտնել իմ առաջ քաշած հակափաստարկների առումով, լրացուցիչ անգամ ցույց տվեց՝ ես ճիշտ եմ, իսկ դուք ու ձեր կուսակցությունը առաջ եք քաշում դատարկ, սնանկ և ազգի համար վտանգավոր գաղափարներ:

----------


## Gayl

> Չեմ խուսափում, առաջին էջերում գրված է առանց հարցերի էլ: Պարզապես իմ համար անիմաստ է քննարկումը, եթե բազային հիմքին դիմացինը ծանոթ չէ: Կրկնեմ, քննարկման բազային ողջ հիմքն առաջին էջերում դրված է:


Մի հատ էք ա գիրք ես դեմ տալիս ասում ես կարդացեք։ Կարծիք հայտնելու ու քեզ հարց տալու համար պարտադիր չի ԼՏՊ ի ոսկեղենիկով շարադրած շտեմարանը կարդալ։

----------

Lion (25.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Մի հատ էք ա գիրք ես դեմ տալիս ասում ես կարդացեք։ Կարծիք հայտնելու ու քեզ հարց տալու համար պարտադիր չի ԼՏՊ ի ոսկեղենիկով շարադրած շտեմարանը կարդալ։


Ես համարում եմ, որ ունի։ Այդպես չես համարում, բարի։ Բայց էդ դեպքում իմ համար իմաստավորված չեմ համարում քո հարցերին պատասխանելը ու քո հետ էս հարցը քննարկելը։ Շատ կոպիտ ոնց որ բարձրագույն մաթեմից քննարկում անենք, գաս ասես մի հատ ինտեգրալը սահմանի, կարծիքս ասեմ։ 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lion

*Gayl*  ջան, Արտակն ուղղակի ասելու բան չունի - իսկ թեմա բացելը, փաստացի դիսկուսիայի մեջ մտնելու ձեռնոց նետելն ու հետո դրանից հրաժարվելը... ծիծաղելի պատճառով, թե, իբր, տեսեք-տեսեք, դուք իմ դրած նյութերը չեք կարդացել (??!!) ուղղակի մի պարզ բանի մասին է խոսում - մարդն ասելիք չունի ու փաստացի մի կոպիտ սխալ է արել՝ բացելով այս թեման...

Պատկերացրու նման մի իրավիճակ - դու գնում ես հարևանիդ բակ ու հպարտ հայտարարում. <Ով տղայա, թող էսօր մեր հայաթ գա, ջարդը տալու եմ>: Դրանից հետո իրեն տղա համարողը գալիսա քո հայաթ, բայց դու հրաժարվում ես ներքև իջնել ու մնում ես բալկոնում, քանի որ, գիտես ինչ, պարզվում է, որ դու նկատի ունեիր զուտ, ասենք, բարձրաձայն վիճաբանելը Պլուտարքոսի բարոյականության վերաբերյալ և, քանի որ ինքը Պլուտարքոս չի կարդացել, դու ներքև չես իջնում...

----------


## Chuk

Լիոն, նկատե՞լ ես, որ կրկնում ես թեմայում վաղուց գրածներդ։ Անձդ էլ չեմ թիրախավորում, ասում եմ սկզբից սովորիր գրածը հասկանալ։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lion

Ես նկատում եմ, հարգելի Արտակ, որ դու, ռուսի ասած <раз за разом> տարբեր պատճառներով խուսափում ես ըստ էության որևէ բան ասել: Մեկ ես... լուրջ չեմ գրում և, տեսեք-տեսեք, սարկազմից բացի այլ բանի չարժեմ, մեկ մյուսները... էմոցիաների գիրկն են ընկնում, մեկ էլ մի որևէ մեկը... քո դրած նյութերը չի կարդացել:

Լուրջ չի...

----------


## Վիշապ

Բան էի ման գալիս, պատահաբար էս գտա, շուտվա գրած է։ Չեմ ճանաչում ով է, բայց ոնց որ ճիշտ ա գրել։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Լիոն, նկատե՞լ ես, որ կրկնում ես թեմայում վաղուց գրածներդ։ Անձդ էլ չեմ թիրախավորում, ասում եմ սկզբից սովորիր գրածը հասկանալ։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Մենք սաղս էլ վայթե կրկնում ենք, ու արեն մի հազար անգամ կրկնվել ենք: Ես ուզում եմ ստոպ տալ (բայց չեմ կարում) :Ճ

----------


## Chuk

> *Gayl*  ջան, Արտակն ուղղակի ասելու բան չունի - իսկ թեմա բացելը, փաստացի դիսկուսիայի մեջ մտնելու ձեռնոց նետելն ու հետո դրանից հրաժարվելը...


Սուտ ես ասում, ու հրաշալի գիտես, որ թեմայում թե՛ Գայլի հարցի պատասխանն ա դրած, թե քո գրածների հակաճառումներն են առկա, ու իմ դրած նյութերին ու իմ գրածներին որպես կանոն չեք արձագանքել:

----------


## Lion

Դե, *Վիշապ* ախպեր, ախր ոնց չկրկնես, երբ ինչ որ մի թոշակառու պապի, որ ժամանակին իր ձեռքին հայտնված *անկրկնելի պատմական շանսն ու հնարավորությունը* անտաղանդ ձևով սպառեց, երբ իր ներքին հատկանիշների պակասի պատճառով ի վիճակի չեղավ ոչ միայն պատվարժան ձևով զարգացնել ճակատագրի կողմից իրեն տված անկրկնելի պատմական հնարավորությունը կամ գոնե ուղղակի պահպանել այն, ինչ իրեն հասել էր... մի խոսքով, ոնց չկրկնվես, երբ քաղաքական լիակատար ֆիասկո ապրած անձնավորությունը, փակված սեփական բացարձակության ցնորամտությունների մեջ ու շրջապատում ոչինչ չտեսնելով, կտրված իրականությունից ոչ միայն կեղծ գաղափարներ է առաջ քաշում ու կրակը գցում յուրայիններին, այլև... ձգտում է դրանք դարձնել գերիշխող մոտեցման հիմքեր...

Ու ասա, էսքանից հետո ոնց չկրկնվես, հը?




> Սուտ ես ասում, ու հրաշալի գիտես, որ թեմայում թե՛ Գայլի հարցի պատասխանն ա դրած, թե քո գրածների հակաճառումներն են առկա, ու իմ դրած նյութերին ու իմ գրածներին որպես կանոն չեք արձագանքել:


Լուրջ? Էդ <որպես կանոն>-ն էլ նա վսյակի, ալիբի ապահովելու համար ես գրել չէ? Դե լավ, հիմա կոնկրետ փաստերով ցույց տուր, թե այդ որ <քո գրածներին> մեկը ես չեմ արձագանքել? Մենակ էդ երկար ու դատարկ հոդվածները չմատնանշես, դրանցից մեկը ես արդեն ոչնչացրել եմ, իսկ մյուսին էլ անդրադառնալու, այսինքն՝ կրկնվելու, ցանկություն ուղղակի չունեմ:

Այս առումով ուղղակի հիշեցնեմ, որ այդ հենց իմ գրածներին դու չարձագանքեցիր՝ գերադասելով թաքնվել սարկազմի վահանի հետևում...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Սուտ ես ասում, ու հրաշալի գիտես, որ թեմայում թե՛ Գայլի հարցի պատասխանն ա դրած, թե քո գրածների հակաճառումներն են առկա, ու իմ դրած նյութերին ու իմ գրածներին որպես կանոն չեք արձագանքել:


Չուկ ջան, ներվերդ խնայի ապեր։ Ինձ թվում է, ձեր կուսակցությունը աչքիս երբեք չի կարողանա անել էն՝ ինչ ցանկություն է հայտնել, ու դուք աչքիս երբեք չեք կարողանա ապացուցել, որ դուք ճիշտ էիք (կամ տեսնել, որ դուք սխալ էիք), արդյունքում հավայի առողջությունդ ես քայքայելու, մեզ՝ անհավատներիս ու կույրերիս բացատրելու, թե ինչ լավ բան են փոխզիջումները։ Հավատու՛մ ենք, հավատում ե՛նք․․․

----------

Lion (25.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> դրանցից մեկը ես արդեն ոչնչացրել եմ, իսկ մյուսին էլ անդրադառնալու, այսինքն՝ կրկնվելու, ցանկություն ուղղակի չունեմ:


 :LOL:  :LOL: 

Հա, համարի, որ ոչնչացրել ես, որ գրածներիս սաղին փաստարկված պատասխանել ես, ես էլ հարցերից խուսափել եմ: Փղերիդ արշավանքին հաջողություն, իմ մեծամիտ բարեկամ  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Ես համարում եմ, որ ունի։ Այդպես չես համարում, բարի։ Բայց էդ դեպքում իմ համար իմաստավորված չեմ համարում քո հարցերին պատասխանելը ու քո հետ էս հարցը քննարկելը։ Շատ կոպիտ ոնց որ բարձրագույն մաթեմից քննարկում անենք, գաս ասես մի հատ ինտեգրալը սահմանի, կարծիքս ասեմ։ 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Հիմա, որ երկուսով էս թեմայով զրուցելուց լինեինք պիտի ասեիր գնա էդ եքա գիրքը կարդա արի? Գիտես պատասխանի չգիտես ասա չգիտեմ։
Ճիշտ չես ասում։ Գրածս մեկ անգամ ևս կարդա ու կտեսնես, որ "խնդրած կլինեմ" արտահայտություն կա գրածիս մեջ։ Դեմագոգիան մեր հագով չի, չէ?

----------


## Վիշապ

Հլը նայեք, ինչ լավ թեմա եմ կպցրել։ Ես աչքիս թռա էնտեղ ։Ճ

----------


## Lion

Ախր հավատացնելու խնդիր էլ չունեն, է, ուղղակի մի ցնորամիտ մի գաղափար է առաջ քաշել, կամ իր բացարձակությունը հաստատելու, կամ էլ նահանջն ապահովելու համար, հիմա մյուսներն ընկել են կրակը: 

Ու ամենասարսափելին էնա, որ էս գաղափարը առաջ քաշածը, հնարավոր է, հավատում է դրան, հավատում է ու վստահ է..., իսկ մյուսներից ոմանք էլ հավատում են իրեն՝ դժբախտաբար: Ու չեն տեսնում, որ իրականում գործ ունեն սահմանափակ ու գոռոզ, սեփական բացարձակության մեջ քարացած մի անձնավորության հետ, որին նույնիսկ իր քաղաքական ֆիասկոները ոչինչ չեն սովորեցրել, չեն տեսնում, որ իրականում... ոչինչ չկա, նրան, որին իրենք քաղաքական մտքի հսկա են համարում, իրականում նեղմիտ, սեփական անսխալականության գաղափարի մեջ վստահ, շահամոլ ու սեփական ես-ի վրա կենտրոնացած մի անձնավորություն է...

----------


## Chuk

> Հիմա, որ երկուսով էս թեմայով զրուցելուց լինեինք պիտի ասեիր գնա էդ եքա գիրքը կարդա արի? Գիտես պատասխանի չգիտես ասա չգիտեմ։
> Ճիշտ չես ասում։ Գրածս մեկ անգամ ևս կարդա ու կտեսնես, որ "խնդրած կլինեմ" արտահայտություն կա գրածիս մեջ։ Դեմագոգիան մեր հագով չի, չէ?


Չէ, երկուսով խոսելուց լինեինք, ինքս կբացեի ու համապատասխան հատվածը ցույց կտայի: Քո խաթր համար, եթե կուզես, քեզ ՓՄ-ով կուղարկեմ: Իսկ էս ընդհանուր թեմայում դա չեմ անի, որտև նորից սաղ զրույցը սկսել, որտեղ քննարկող կողմերից մեկը փաստական ամբողջ բազային չի տիրապետում ու կոնկրետ դրվագի վրա կենտրոնանալով սկսելու ա «խորանալ», մտադիր չեմ:

Ու էդ հատկապես էն պատճառով, որ էս պահին բացարձակ կարևոր չի, թե որ շրջանների մասին ա խոսել Լևոնը, որտև էս պահին բանակցողը Սերժիկ Սարգսյանն ա, ու ուզենք թե չուզենք բանակցությունները գնալու են էն կետերով, որոնց ինքը հիմա կհասնի, քանի դեռ հայ ժղովրդի մի զգալի հատված զբաղված ա Լևոնին քրֆելով:

----------


## Lion

Գործող նախագահը ոչ մի բանի էլ չի հասնի՝ Ձեր ասած կոնտքեստով: Նա, ինչպես և նախորդը, ժամանակ է ձգում, այսքան բան - իրականում, ի տարբերություն ԼՏՊ-ի, և Քոչարյանը և Սարգսյանը հիանալի հասկանում են, որ մեր պայմաններում որևէ զիջում և նույնիսկ փոխզիջում երբեք խաղաղության չի բերի...




> Հա, համարի, որ ոչնչացրել ես, որ գրածներիս սաղին փաստարկված պատասխանել ես, ես էլ հարցերից խուսափել եմ: Փղերիդ արշավանքին հաջողություն, իմ մեծամիտ բարեկամ


Հերթական ապացույցը՝ որ ասելու բան չունես...  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Անմեղսունակության մասին ճամարտակելիս, իմ սիրելի թեման լքած ընկեր, մտածիր, թե որպես այլընտրանք ինչ ես առաջարկում: Ու հստակ ասա, ոչ թե ոնց հարցմանը քվեարկել հրաժարվեցիր, տենց փախիր կոնկրետ բան ասելուց ու սահմանփակվիր զգայական մակարդակի գրառումներով:


Կոնկրետ ասեմ ինչ եմ առաջարկում, ախպեր: 




> ՊԲ առաջաջապահ ստորաբաժանումները, նաև շնորհիվ տեսադիտարկման սարքավորումների, երկու ուղղություններում էլ ժամանակին հավաստանշել են ադրբեջանական ստորաբաժանումների առաջխաղացումը և կորուստներ պատճառելով հետ շպրտել ելման դիրքեր:


Առաջարկում եմ, որ Լևոնը երկար-բարակ հոդվածներ գրելու ու Ալիևին ռացիոնալ քաղաքական գործիչ հայտարարելու փոխարեն, գնա Սաշիկի բգից բռնի ասի, այ բոզ, որ կարայիք սենց սարքեր տեղադրեիք, ինչի՞ մինչև ապրիլ չեիք տեղադրում: Հարյուր երեխա պիտի զոհվեր, որ նոր ջոգեիք, որ պետքական սարքեր են: Հերիք չի թալանեք էս երկիրը այ գանդոններ: 

Երեկ քրոջս հետ եմ խոսում, երեխու չաստում ահագին զինվոր հիվանդացել ա, բարձր ջեմություն, վիրուս-միրուս, դե ցուրտ ձմեռ ա անում: Ուազը եկել ա, որ հիվանդ երեխեքին գոսպիտալ տանի, հանգել ա, բոզը խոդ չի ընգել, ակումլյատորը հազար տարվայա: Հիվանդ երեխեքին մինուս 20-ին հանել են որ Ուազը բռթեն։ Առաջարկում եմ, որ Լևոնը խաղաղության քարոզի փոխարեն, գնա Սաշիկի ջիպի վրից ակումլկատորը իրա ձեռով հանի, դնի գոսպիտալի Ուազի վրա։ 

Մեկ էլ, մեր ընկերներից մեկը, միայնակ մայր ա, երեխեն Ղարաբաղ պոստերում ա։ Սաղս էլ լիքը տենց միայնակ մայրեր գիտենք,տենց ծանոթ-ընկերն ունենք, ու լիքը երեխք պոստերում։ Երեկվանից էլի 28 օրով հանել են պոստեր։ Երեխեն զանգել ա տուն, սապոգները ճղված ա, չաստում թազա սապոգ չեն տվել։ Միայնակ մայրը Երևանում սրանից նրանից փող ա խնդրել, որ երեխուն թազա սապոգ առնի, ուղարկի Ղարաբաղ։ Ընկերներն են խառնվել, որ օգնեն էտ միայնակ մորը, որ սապոգ առնի։ Առաջարկում եմ, որ Լևոնը գնա իրա ձեռով Վիգեն Սարգսյանի հագից բռենդվի սապոգները հանի, ուղարկի չաստ, մեր իմացած էտ երեխուն։ 

Երդվում եմ էս շաբաթ տեղի ունեցած երկու դեպքեր են։ Ու սաղս էլ գիտենք, որ էս ա վիճակը։ Ոչ մի նորություն չեմ գրել։ 

Ու էս էմոցիոնալ գրառում չի։ Պարունակում ա կոնկրետ առաջարկներ - Լևոնը պիտի թարգի տխմարաբանությամբ զբաղվելը, ու որպես երկրի առաջին նախագահ ոչ թե մառազմատիկ ելույթներ ունենա, այլ իրա ողջ աֆտարիտետը օգտագործի ու կոնկրետ քայլեր անի, որ երկրի թալանը կագնենցի։ Իսկ դա կարելի ա անել, կամք ա պետք, ցանկություն ա պետք, աշխարհս լիքը օրինակներ ունի, որ դա արվել, ա, դրա համար սահման բացել պետք չի, դրա համար միջազգային կապեր, համաշխարհային ապրանքափոխանակություն, առևտուր, երկաթգիծ, առավել ևս Ալավերդիով կամ Վարդենիսով անցնող գազատար ու նավթաատար պետք չի։ 

Կարա՞ս խնդրանքս իրականացնես, ու շարքային քաղաքացու էս առաջարկությունները փոխանցել Լևոնին։ Թե՞ ավելի համար ա քսան էջանոց ոչինչ չասող համատիեզերական իմաստության ելույթներ շարել ու դրանց հղումներ տալ։

----------

Mr. Annoying (25.02.2017), Quyr Qery (02.03.2017), Վիշապ (25.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Կոնկրետ ասեմ ինչ եմ առաջարկում, ախպեր: 
> 
> 
> 
> Առաջարկում եմ, որ Լևոնը երկար-բարակ հոդվածներ գրելու ու Ալիևին ռացիոնալ քաղաքական գործիչ հայտարարելու փոխարեն, գնա Սաշիկի բգից բռնի ասի, այ բոզ, որ կարայիք սենց սարքեր տեղադրեիք, ինչի՞ մինչև ապրիլ չեիք տեղադրում: Հարյուր երեխա պիտի զոհվեր, որ նոր ջոգեիք, որ պետքական սարքեր են: Հերիք չի թալանեք էս երկիրը այ գանդոններ: 
> 
> Երեկ քրոջս հետ եմ խոսում, երեխու չաստում ահագին զինվոր հիվանդացել ա, բարձր ջեմություն, վիրուս-միրուս, դե ցուրտ ձմեռ ա անում: Ուազը եկել ա, որ հիվանդ երեխեքին գոսպիտալ տանի, հանգել ա, բոզը խոդ չի ընգել, ակումլյատորը հազար տարվայա: Հիվանդ երեխեքին մինուս 20-ին հանել են որ Ուազը բռթեն։ Առաջարկում եմ, որ Լևոնը խաղաղության քարոզի փոխարեն, գնա Սաշիկի ջիպի վրից ակումլկատորը իրա ձեռով հանի, դնի գոսպիտալի Ուազի վրա։ 
> 
> Մեկ էլ, մեր ընկերներից մեկը, միայնակ մայր ա, երեխեն Ղարաբաղ պոստերում ա։ Սաղս էլ լիքը տենց միայնակ մայրեր գիտենք,տենց ծանոթ-ընկերն ունենք, ու լիքը երեխք պոստերում։ Երեկվանից էլի 28 օրով հանել են պոստեր։ Երեխեն զանգել ա տուն, սապոգները ճղված ա, չաստում թազա սապոգ չեն տվել։ Միայնակ մայրը Երևանում սրանից նրանից փող ա խնդրել, որ երեխուն թազա սապոգ առնի, ուղարկի Ղարաբաղ։ Ընկերներն են խառնվել, որ օգնեն էտ միայնակ մորը, որ սապոգ առնի։ Առաջարկում եմ, որ Լևոնը գնա իրա ձեռով Վիգեն Սարգսյանի հագից բռենդվի սապոգները հանի, ուղարկի չաստ, մեր իմացած էտ երեխուն։ 
> ...


Հենց էս պահին մահացած քեռուս տղեն էլ ա պոստերում: Եթե ուրիշ տեղից էլ իրավիճակին ծանոթ չլինեի, ստեղից կիմանայի:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա Լևոնին, ապա երբ էդ վզից բռնելու քայլերն անում էր Լևոնը, դուք նույնքան թերահավատորեն նայելով իրա բռնած ուղուն քրֆում էիք: Էդ մարդը ամեն ինչ փորձել ա:

----------


## Lion

*Տրիբուն*, քֆուր-քյաֆարը մի կողմը, նման հարթակներում նման բաներ չեմ ընդունում, մնացածի հետ համաձայն եմ ու հատկապես վերջաբանի...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *Տրիբուն*, քֆուր-քյաֆարը մի կողմը, նման հարթակներում նման բաներ չեմ ընդունում, մնացածի հետ համաձայն եմ ու հատկապես վերջաբանի...


Ինչի՞, հայերեն կարդացող ադրբեջանցիները կիմանա՞ն։  :LOL:  Լիոն, թարգի, «դուշմանը կիամանա դուխ կհավաքի» հիվանդոտ վախերը: Վատին վատ ա պետք ասել ․․․ էշ էշ ռազմահայրենասիրություն ենք երգել, որ Սաշիկը հելել նստել ա գլխներիս։

----------

Վիշապ (25.02.2017)

----------


## Gayl

> *Gayl*  ջան, Արտակն ուղղակի ասելու բան չունի - իսկ թեմա բացելը, փաստացի դիսկուսիայի մեջ մտնելու ձեռնոց նետելն ու հետո դրանից հրաժարվելը... ծիծաղելի պատճառով, թե, իբր, տեսեք-տեսեք, դուք իմ դրած նյութերը չեք կարդացել (??!!) ուղղակի մի պարզ բանի մասին է խոսում - մարդն ասելիք չունի .


Էդքան չեմ ուզում կարդամ, բայց որ ասում ես....

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչի՞, հայերեն կարդացող ադրբեջանցիները կիմանա՞ն։  Լիոն, թարգի, «դուշմանը կիամանա դուխ կհավաքի» հիվանդոտ վախերը: Վատին վատ ա պետք ասել ․․․ էշ էշ ռազմահայրենասիրություն ենք երգել, որ Սաշիկը հելել նստել ա գլխներիս։


Չէ, տարածքում աղջիկ կա  :Jpit:

----------

Գաղթական (25.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինչ վերաբերում ա Լևոնին, ապա երբ էդ վզից բռնելու քայլերն անում էր Լևոնը, դուք նույնքան թերահավատորեն նայելով իրա բռնած ուղուն քրֆում էիք: Էդ մարդը ամեն ինչ փորձել ա:


Մենք էշ էինք, Լևոնին լավ չհասկացանք, չաջակցեցքին։ Բա Լևոնն էլ էտքան խելոք, հայրենասեր մարդ ա, ինչի՞ թարգեց: Թքել ա հայրենիքի վրա՞: Թող մեզ լավ բացատրի, մենք էշերս հասկանանք։

----------


## Lion

> Ինչի՞, հայերեն կարդացող ադրբեջանցիները կիմանա՞ն։  Լիոն, թարգի, «դուշմանը կիամանա դուխ կհավաքի» հիվանդոտ վախերը: Վատին վատ ա պետք ասել ․․․ էշ էշ ռազմահայրենասիրություն ենք երգել, որ Սաշիկը հելել նստել ա գլխներիս։


Չէ, ապեր, դրա համար չէ՝ ուղղակի զուտ նրա համար, որ էս գրածներդ աղջիկներ ու կանայք էլ են կարդում...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չէ, ապեր, դրա համար չէ՝ ուղղակի զուտ նրա համար, որ էս գրածներդ աղջիկներ ու կանայք էլ են կարդում...


Ուզու՞մ ես տեղափոխվենք կուսության թեմա:

----------

Lion (25.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Մենք էշ էինք, Լևոնին լավ չհասկացանք, չաջացեցքին։ Բա Լևոնն էլ էտքան խելոք, հայրենասեր մարդ ա, ինչի՞ թարգեց: Թքել ա հայրենիքի վրա՞: Թող մեզ լավ բացատրի, մենք էշերս հասկանանք։


Խնդիրն էն ա, Գնել ջան, որ ժամանակ ենք կորցնում ու էդ մեր օգտին չի: Խնդիրն էն ա, որ չպետք ա հասցնենք նրան, որ վաղը գլխներիս տանք: Մենք հիմա ժամանակ չունենք 20-25 տարի սպասելու, որ սաղ խնդիրները լուծվեն: Ու փոխզիջման միակ այլընտրանքը պատերազմն ա: Ժամ չպետք ա կորցնել, որպեսզի որն էլ լինի, հնարավորինս մեր ուժեղ դիրքերով լինի: Իսկ մենք հիմա գնալով թուլանում ենք ու դա փաստ ա:

----------


## Lion

> Ուզու՞մ ես տեղափոխվենք կուսության թեմա:


Չէ դե, բայց... դե  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Չէ, երկուսով խոսելուց լինեինք, ինքս կբացեի ու համապատասխան հատվածը ցույց կտայի: Քո խաթր համար, եթե կուզես, քեզ ՓՄ-ով կուղարկեմ: Իսկ էս ընդհանուր թեմայում դա չեմ անի, որտև նորից սաղ զրույցը սկսել, որտեղ քննարկող կողմերից մեկը փաստական ամբողջ բազային չի տիրապետում ու կոնկրետ դրվագի վրա կենտրոնանալով սկսելու ա «խորանալ», մտադիր չեմ:
> 
> Ու էդ հատկապես էն պատճառով, որ էս պահին բացարձակ կարևոր չի, թե որ շրջանների մասին ա խոսել Լևոնը, որտև էս պահին բանակցողը Սերժիկ Սարգսյանն ա, ու ուզենք թե չուզենք բանակցությունները գնալու են էն կետերով, որոնց ինքը հիմա կհասնի, քանի դեռ հայ ժղովրդի մի զգալի հատված զբաղված ա Լևոնին քրֆելով:


Ինձ կոնկրետ ԼՏՊ ի առաջարկն ա հետաքրքրում։ Պետք չի խոսակցության ուղղությունը փոխել։

----------


## Lion

> Խնդիրն էն ա, Գնել ջան, որ ժամանակ ենք կորցնում ու էդ մեր օգտին չի: Խնդիրն էն ա, որ չպետք ա հասցնենք նրան, որ վաղը գլխներիս տանք: Մենք հիմա ժամանակ չունենք 20-25 տարի սպասելու, որ սաղ խնդիրները լուծվեն: Ու փոխզիջման միակ այլընտրանքը պատերազմն ա: Ժամ չպետք ա կորցնել, որպեսզի որն էլ լինի, հնարավորինս մեր ուժեղ դիրքերով լինի: Իսկ մենք հիմա գնալով թուլանում ենք ու դա փաստ ա:


Իսկ գուցե ես, դու և մնացած բոլորը այնպես անենք, որ ուժեղացնենք մեր երկիրը՝ տնտեսություն, ուժեղ երրորդ դաս, դեմոկրատական գործուն ինստիտուտներ: Ու չասեք, թե դա հնարավոր չէ, քանի որ նույն մոնոպոլիաների դեմ պայքարը կամ նորմալ օրենսդրական համակարգ ունենալը ոչ շրջափակման հետ է կապված, ոչ պատերազմի ու ոչ էլ մեր գեոպոլիտիկ դիրքի հետ: Առաջարկում ենք՝ *ուժեղացնել երկիրը* և հայտարարում ենք՝ նման պատերազմական պայմաններում ցանկացած փոխզիջում ոչ միայն անիմաստ ու անընդունելի են, այլև՝ սկզբունքորեն *վտանգավոր*:

----------

Glück (02.04.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Խնդիրն էն ա, Գնել ջան, որ ժամանակ ենք կորցնում ու էդ մեր օգտին չի: Խնդիրն էն ա, որ չպետք ա հասցնենք նրան, որ վաղը գլխներիս տանք: Մենք հիմա ժամանակ չունենք 20-25 տարի սպասելու, որ սաղ խնդիրները լուծվեն: Ու փոխզիջման միակ այլընտրանքը պատերազմն ա: Ժամ չպետք ա կորցնել, որպեսզի որն էլ լինի, հնարավորինս մեր ուժեղ դիրքերով լինի: Իսկ մենք հիմա գնալով թուլանում ենք ու դա փաստ ա:


Իսկ կարող ա՞ Աստծուն ա պետք ապավինել։ Իսկ եթե ազգովի աղոթե՞նք։ Իսկ եթե փող առաջարկե՞նք, ասենք՝ ախպեր, հող չենք կարա տանք, բայց ուզում ենք առնենք, քանի՞ ա։

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ գուցե ես, դու և մնացած բոլորը այնպես անենք, որ ուժեղացնենք մեր երկիրը՝ տնտեսություն, ուժեղ երրորդ դաս, դեմոկրատական գործուն ինստիտուտներ:


Մեզնից հասած հնարավորն անում ենք, խնդրի դրվածքը չի փոխվում:

----------


## Lion

> Մեզնից հասած հնարավորն անում ենք, խնդրի դրվածքը չի փոխվում:


Շարունակենք, փորձենք, կրկին ու անվերջ - այլ այլընտրանք մենք *չունենք*: Մենք պարտավոր ենք ուժեղ լինել, Իսրայելի պես, թե չէ կկործանվենք: Համենայն դեպս ձեր առաջարկած ուղին մեզ չի ուժեղացնի, այլ կարագացնի մեր թուլացումն ու կործանումը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Խնդիրն էն ա, Գնել ջան, որ ժամանակ ենք կորցնում ու էդ մեր օգտին չի: Խնդիրն էն ա, որ չպետք ա հասցնենք նրան, որ վաղը գլխներիս տանք: Մենք հիմա ժամանակ չունենք 20-25 տարի սպասելու, որ սաղ խնդիրները լուծվեն: Ու փոխզիջման միակ այլընտրանքը պատերազմն ա: Ժամ չպետք ա կորցնել, որպեսզի որն էլ լինի, հնարավորինս մեր ուժեղ դիրքերով լինի: Իսկ մենք հիմա գնալով թուլանում ենք ու դա փաստ ա:



Ապեր, չեմ ջոգել մինչև հիմա, թե էտ ոնց ենք մենք ժամանակ կորցնում, ինչի ենք սպասում, որ էլ չենք կարա սպասենք, ոնց ենք ուժեղանալու, եթե չսպասենք: Հա մի երկու բան ոնց որ ասում եք, յանի հեսա խաղաղություն ա, սահմաննեը բացվում են, թուրքերը մեր տարածքով առևտուր են անում, մենք իրանց տաևածքով, ու մենք ուժեղանում ենք: Նու, կներես, բայց մտավոր թերի խոսակցություն ա։ 

Բայց, վստահ տոնով ես ասում, ախպերս, ուրեմն մի բան գիտես էլի, որ ասում ես: Ես քո հետ համաձայն եմ։

----------

Վիշապ (25.02.2017)

----------


## Gayl

> Մեզնից հասած հնարավորն անում ենք, խնդրի դրվածքը չի փոխվում:


Դու էլ գիտես, որ ասածդ իրականությանը չի համապատասպանում։ 
Վոպշմ կպած ուզում ես հող հանձնենք։ Ասում եմ, որ Նախիջևանի կողմից Սիսիանը խփեն պիտի էդ էլ հանձնենք։

----------


## Chuk

> Ինձ կոնկրետ ԼՏՊ ի առաջարկն ա հետաքրքրում։ Պետք չի խոսակցության ուղղությունը փոխել։


Համոզեցիր, կոնկրետ էսքանը կարդա: Բայց նախօրոք զգուշացնում եմ, որ եթե չես կարդում մնացած ամբողջը, քո սրա մեկնաբանություններն ինձ առանձնապես հետաքրքիր չեն.




> Դեկտեմբերի 17-ին ես ոչ թե ներկայացրել եմ Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծման իմ տեսակետը կամ հայեցակարգը, այլ խոսել եմ այս պահին բանակցությունների սեղանին դրված եւ Հայաստանի իշխանությունների կողմից սկզբունքորեն ընդունված կարգավորման մի կոնկրետ ծրագրի մասին, որի հետ անձամբ ես եւ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը որեւէ կապ չունենք։ Դա կարգավորման «մադրիդյան-կազանյան-լավրովյան» կոչված տարբերակն է, որն, ըստ էության, ոչնչով չի տարբերվում 1997թ. փուլային տարբերակից՝ ընդգրկելով հետեւյալ իրարահաջորդ քայլերը.
> 
> 1-ին փուլ. Հայկական կողմը Ադրբեջանին է վերադարձնում Ղարաբաղի հսկողության տակ գտնվող յոթ շրջաններից հինգը, բացառությամբ Քելբաջարի եւ Լաչինի.
> 
> 2-րդ փուլ. Ղարաբաղա-ադրբեջանական նոր շփման գծում տեղակայվում են խաղաղարար ուժեր.
> 
> 3-րդ փուլ. Հռչակվում է Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի հանրապետության միջազգայնորեն ճանաչված միջանկյալ կարգավիճակը.
> 
> 4-րդ փուլ. Վերացվում է Ղարաբաղի եւ Հայաստանի շրջափակումն ու վերականգնվում են Ադրբեջանը, Ղարաբաղը, Հայաստանը (հավանաբար նաեւ Թուրքիան) կապող հաղորդակցության բոլոր ճանապարհները.
> ...


Ամբողջը՝ http://www.ilur.am/news/view/56984.html

----------


## Վիշապ

Իմ կարծիքով Տրիբունի վերջին քֆուրով գրածը դա ամենաճիշտ մեսիջն ա։  Մեզ խաղաղություն ունենալուց առաջ նախ պետք ա մարդկություն ունենալ։ Խաղաղությունը ողորմություն չի, խաղաղությունը դա սկզբից հարգանք ա ինքներս մեր նկատմամբ, հետո ազնվություն ա, հետո լիքը աշխատանք ու չարչարանք ա։ Սկուտեղի վրա հողեր հանձնելը դա խաղաղություն չի բերի, կբերի ավելի ծանր պատերազմի, անարգանքի, ստորացման էնպես, որ մենք իրար աչքերի մեջ այլևս չենք կարողնա նայել։

----------

Lion (25.02.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (25.02.2017), Գաղթական (25.02.2017), Յոհաննես (25.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, չեմ ջոգել մինչև հիմա, թե էտ ոնց ենք մենք ժամանակ կորցնում, ինչի ենք սպասում, որ էլ չենք կարա սպասենք, ոնց ենք ուժեղանալու, եթե չսպասենք: Հա մի երկու բան ոնց որ ասում եք, յանի հեսա խաղաղություն ա, սահմաննեը բացվում են, թուրքերը մեր տարածքով առևտուր են անում, մենք իրանց տաևածքով, ու մենք ուժեղանում ենք: Նու, կներես, բայց մտավոր թերի խոսակցություն ա։ 
> 
> Բայց, վստահ տոնով ես ասում, ախպերս, ուրեմն մի բան գիտես էլի, որ ասում ես: Ես քո հետ համաձայն եմ։


«մտավոր թերի», «անմեղսունակ» և այլն:

Բյուրն ինչի՞ չի գալիս ու քեզ դիտողություն անում, չեմ հասկանում: Լիոնն ինչի՞ չի նկատում, որ անձնական հարթության են, չգիտեմ: Բայց հենց ես եմ գրում, նկատում են:



Ապեր, շատ կարճ, նորից, մի անգամ էլ, թե ինչի ենք խոսում ժամանակ կորցնելու մասին:
Հենց հիմա ամփոփում եմ աշակերտների նվազման տենդենցը: Տոկոսներն ապշացնում են՝ հատկապես տղաների դեպքում, հատկապես բարձր դասարաններում: Բանակային տարիքը գնալով ավելի հաճախ ա երկրից հեռանում, բանակի թվաքանակ հավաքելը գնալով ավելի մեծ խնդիր ա դառնում: Շարունակվում ա ընդհանուր արտագաղթը: Ռազմական համալրման տեսակետից զիջում ենք Ադրբեջանին: Ամեն տարի բալանսը փոխվում ա օգուտ Ադրբեջանի: Ու էդ առումով մեզ պետք ա հնարավորինս ամեն ինչ անել մեկ էդ ամենի դեմն առնելու համար, երկրորդ հարցը հնարավորինս ուժեղ դիրքով լուծելու համար:

Տնտեսագետ ես, ինքդ բաց աղբյուրներից տվյալներ վերցրու ու հաշվի, թե էս ոճով շարունակելու դեպքում 15-20 տարի հետո ինչքանով ենք ավելի թույլ դիրքերից խոսելու:


Ես անկեղծ հավատում եմ մեր ուժին էլ, ոգուն էլ: Բայց սարսափում եմ, երբ պատկերացնում եմ, թե էս գրածիս հետևանքով ինչ կորուստներով ենք հասնելու ձեր ուզածին, եթե փոխզիջման չգնանք: Չնայած եթե փորձեմ իրատեսական դատեմ, իսկի չեմ էլ կարող վստահ լինել, որ ձեր ուզածին կհասնենք:

----------


## Gayl

> Համոզեցիր, կոնկրետ էսքանը կարդա: Բայց նախօրոք զգուշացնում եմ, որ եթե չես կարդում մնացած ամբողջը, քո սրա մեկնաբանություններն ինձ առանձնապես հետաքրքիր չեն.
> 
> 
> 
> Ամբողջը՝ http://www.ilur.am/news/view/56984.html


Շնորհակալ եմ։
Ես կողմ չեմ հող հանձնելուն։ Կլինի մեկ մետր քառակուսի, թե հազար։ 
Ասենք, թե ազգովի քցել բռնել ու որոշել ենք հենց ԼՏՊ ի ասած ձևով հող հանձնենք։ Ինչի պիտի Ադրբեջանը համաձայնվի? Իմ կարծիքով նրա ուզածը էդ տարածքները չեն։ ԵՒ հետո ովքեր են այդ խաղարար ուժերը? Ինչ ազգից են նրանք լինելու?։ Խաղարար ուժ ասելով ինչ ես հասկանում?։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> «մտավոր թերի», «անմեղսունակ» և այլն:
> 
> Բյուրն ինչի՞ չի գալիս ու քեզ դիտողություն անում, չեմ հասկանում: Լիոնն ինչի՞ չի նկատում, որ անձնական հարթության են, չգիտեմ: Բայց հենց ես եմ գրում, նկատում են:


Ապեր, ես մեղավոր չեմ, որ դուք հենց սկզբից սաղիս դեբիլի տեղ եք դրել, որ խելք բացատրեք, որ հասկանանք փոխզիջման առավելությունները։ Փոխզիջում առանց կորուստներ ․․․ էրդողանն ու Ալիևը սրբացել են, միջազգային հանրությունն էլ բարիացել ա ու շատ վստահելի ա դարձել ․․․ հողերս Լևոնի գլուխը  :LOL:  Սիրիան մեզ օրինակ։ Լավ ա մեզանից շատ հեռույա, աշխարհի մյուս ծերն ա, թուրք ընդեղ չկա, եզդիներին էլ սաղի աչքի առաջ չէին կորոտում։

----------

Lion (25.02.2017), Վիշապ (25.02.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

> «մտավոր թերի», «անմեղսունակ» և այլն:
> 
> Բյուրն ինչի՞ չի գալիս ու քեզ դիտողություն անում, չեմ հասկանում: Լիոնն ինչի՞ չի նկատում, որ անձնական հարթության են, չգիտեմ: Բայց հենց ես եմ գրում, նկատում են:
> 
> 
> 
> Ապեր, շատ կարճ, նորից, մի անգամ էլ, թե ինչի ենք խոսում ժամանակ կորցնելու մասին:
> Հենց հիմա ամփոփում եմ աշակերտների նվազման տենդենցը: Տոկոսներն ապշացնում են՝ հատկապես տղաների դեպքում, հատկապես բարձր դասարաններում: Բանակային տարիքը գնալով ավելի հաճախ ա երկրից հեռանում, բանակի թվաքանակ հավաքելը գնալով ավելի մեծ խնդիր ա դառնում: Շարունակվում ա ընդհանուր արտագաղթը: Ռազմական համալրման տեսակետից զիջում ենք Ադրբեջանին: Ամեն տարի բալանսը փոխվում ա օգուտ Ադրբեջանի: Ու էդ առումով մեզ պետք ա հնարավորինս ամեն ինչ անել մեկ էդ ամենի դեմն առնելու համար, երկրորդ հարցը հնարավորինս ուժեղ դիրքով լուծելու համար:
> 
> ...


Չուկ, դու վստահ ե՞ս, որ ազնիվ ես, վերապահումներ չունես ու ինքդ իսկապես հավատում ես քո ասածին։ Հռետորական ա հարցս։

----------


## Chuk

> Շնորհակալ եմ։
> Ես կողմ չեմ հող հանձնելուն։ Կլինի մեկ մետր քառակուսի, թե հազար։ 
> Ասենք, թե ազգովի քցել բռնել ու որոշել ենք հենց ԼՏՊ ի ասած ձևով հող հանձնենք։ Ինչի պիտի Ադրբեջանը համաձայնվի? Իմ կարծիքով նրա ուզածը էդ տարածքները չեն։ ԵՒ հետո ովքեր են այդ խաղարար ուժերը? Ինչ ազգից են նրանք լինելու?։ Խաղարար ուժ ասելով ինչ ես հասկանում?։


Հեսա, մի քիչ սպասի, գնամ ջրաներկն ու թուղթը բերեմ սկսեմ թիթեռ նկարել, որտև դու բացարձակ հավես չունես սկզբից սաղ կարդալու:

Ու դա հող հանձնել չի, Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ասած ձևով չի:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, դու վստահ ե՞ս, որ ազնիվ ես, վերապահումներ չունես ու ինքդ իսկապես հավատում ես քո ասածին։ Հռետորական ա հարցս։


Եթե հարցդ հռետորական ա, ուրեմն ինձ անվանում ես անազնիվ:

Բյուր, սիրելիս, խնդրեմ արձանագրիր:

----------

Վիշապ (25.02.2017)

----------


## Gayl

> «մտավոր թերի», «անմեղսունակ» և այլն:
> 
> Բյուրն ինչի՞ չի գալիս ու քեզ դիտողություն անում, չեմ հասկանում: Լիոնն ինչի՞ չի նկատում, որ անձնական հարթության են, չգիտեմ: Բայց հենց ես եմ գրում, նկատում են:


Բա ինչից ա, որ ես Բյուրին վիրավորում եմ վռազ նկատում ես, բայց որ ինքն ա վիրավորում կամ որ դուք իրար եք վիրավորում էդ չես նկատում։ Հը ախպերս?

----------


## Lion

> Համոզեցիր, կոնկրետ էսքանը կարդա: Բայց նախօրոք զգուշացնում եմ, որ եթե չես կարդում մնացած ամբողջը, քո սրա մեկնաբանություններն ինձ առանձնապես հետաքրքիր չեն.
> 
> Ամբողջը՝ http://www.ilur.am/news/view/56984.html


ԼՏՊ-ն ձևականորեն ճիշտ է ասում, բայց գիտես որն է տարբերությունը, որ ԼՏՊ-ին հավատում ու հայհոյում են, որ ինքն ուզում է հող հանձնել, իսկ ՍՍ-ին ու իր թիմին՝ ոչ: Գիտես? Տարբերությունը նրանում է, որ ՍՍ-ն իր պաշտոնական ու ոչ պաշտոնական արբանյակներով ասում ու հասկացնում է՝ *սա ձևականություն է, ոչինչ էլ չենք տալու*, ու մարդիկ դրան հավատում են: Ի տարբերություն դրան՝ ԼՏՊ-ն ասում է՝ փոխզիջենք-հանձնենք ու... ոչ-ոք չի ասում, թե գիտեք, ԼՏՊ-ն արտաքին քաղաքական լսարանի համար է ասում, սա ձև է: Այսինքն՝ ՍՍ-ն ճկունորեն մանևրում է և ժամանակ շահում, ԼՏՊ-ն՝ ոչ: Այսինքն... պետք չէ համեմատության եզրեր տանել ու անմեղ տեսքով ասել, թե, գիտեեեք, ախր սա իշխանություններն էլ են ասում կամ անում: Ասում կամ անում են, այո, բայց զուտ ձևականորեն ու արտաքին լսարանի համար, այն դեպքում, երբ ԼՏՊ-ն ոչ միայն այս հարցում անկեղծ է, այլև՝ հավատում է իր ասածին:




> «մտավոր թերի», «անմեղսունակ» և այլն:
> 
> Բյուրն ինչի՞ չի գալիս ու քեզ դիտողություն անում, չեմ հասկանում: Լիոնն ինչի՞ չի նկատում, որ անձնական հարթության են, չգիտեմ: Բայց հենց ես եմ գրում, նկատում են:


Ես նկատում եմ, եղբայր, ու ոչ ուշ, քան հենց նոր ակնարկեցի, որ քֆուր-քյաֆարով խոսակցություն նման հարթակներում չեմ ընդունում: Չեմ ընդունում նաև խնդրի անձնավորումը, բայց... ախր մոդերատորը դու ես, ոչ ես, ու նաև՝ ախր Տրիբունի հետ քո հարաբերությունների մոտիկությունը ինքնին ենթադրում է, որ, նրանց, ինչից կարող եմ վիրավորվել օրինակ ես, դու չպիտի վիրավորվես: Վիրավորվում ես, որպես մոդերատոր միջոցներ ձեռնարկիր, ինձնից կամ Բյուրից ինչ ես ուզում?

----------


## Chuk

> Բա ինչից ա, որ ես Բյուրին վիրավորում եմ վռազ նկատում ես, բայց որ ինքն ա վիրավորում կամ որ դուք իրար եք վիրավորում էդ չես նկատում։ Հը ախպերս?


Էս թեմայում շատերս ենք իրար վիրավորել, իմ սուբյեկտիվ ընկալմամբ ամենից շատ ինձ: Բայց դրանցից որևէ մեկը եզր չունի քո խիստ անձնավորված պահվածքի հետ: Բայց էս թեման դրա մասին չի:

----------


## Վիշապ

Էս Բյուրը ստեղ անձանագրություններ ա՞ կազմում ։Ճ 
Վերջում meeting minutes-ը ուղարկելու եք շեֆերի՞ն։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու իրոք Չուկ, յանի կոնկրետ բան եք առաջրկում, բայց ախր ախպերս, ձեր սաղ առաջարկածի միակ կոնկրետ պահը հողեր հանձնելն ա, փոխզիջելը էլի, մնացածը սաղ երևակայության ոլորտից են: Մի հատ էլ մեզանից կոնկրետություն եք ուզում։ Խայտառակ անիմաստ նախընտարական լոզուգն եք ընտրել, այ ազգին կրթողներ  :LOL:  Պատմության սաղ վատ էն ա, որ ՀՀԿ-ն ձեր դեմ չի պայքարելու, քանի որ Սերժիկի սրտից եք խոսում։ Նա էլ ա ախր է սաղ պատասխանատվությունը վրից քցել, պատերազմին ու սահմաներին ա մեղադրում։ Էս սահմանները որ բաց լինեին, էս պատերազմն էլ չլիներ ախպերս սաղիդ չէի շինի։ 

Վատը էն ա, որ վախենամ Սերժիկն էլ, իշխանության մնալու խաթեր, իրոք գնա ու փոխզիջի, ու էտ վախտ համ Սերժկի ձեռը քաքն ընկնենք, համ թուրքերի։

----------

Lion (25.02.2017), Յոհաննես (25.02.2017), Վիշապ (25.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> ԼՏՊ-ն ձևականորեն ճիշտ է ասում, բայց գիտես որն է տարբերությունը, որ ԼՏՊ-ին հավատում ու հայհոյում են, որ ինքն ուզում է հող հանձնել, իսկ ՍՍ-ին ու իր թիմին՝ ոչ: Գիտես? Տարբերությունը նրանում է, որ ՍՍ-ն իր պաշտոնական ու ոչ պաշտոնական արբանյակներով ասում ու հասկացնում է՝ *սա ձևականություն է, ոչինչ էլ չենք տալու*, ու մարդիկ դրան հավատում են: Ի տարբերություն դրան՝ ԼՏՊ-ն ասում է՝ փոխզիջենք-հանձնենք ու... ոչ-ոք չի ասում, թե գիտեք, ԼՏՊ-ն արտաքին քաղաքական լսարանի համար է ասում, սա ձև է: Այսինքն՝ ՍՍ-ն ճկունորեն մանևրում է և ժամանակ շահում, ԼՏՊ-ն՝ ոչ: Այսինքն... պետք չէ համեմատության եզրեր տանել ու անմեղ տեսքով ասել, թե, գիտեեեք, ախր սա իշխանություններն էլ են ասում կամ անում: Ասում կամ անում են, այո, բայց զուտ ձևականորեն ու արտաքին լսարանի համար, այն դեպքում, երբ ԼՏՊ-ն ոչ միայն այս հարցում անկեղծ է, այլև՝ հավատում է իր ասածին:


Ախ հա՜, փաստորեն մեզ ձեռ է տալիս կուտ ուտելը, ազնիվ խոսողին էլ քացու տակ գցելը: Ջհանդամ, որ Սերժը գնալով վատացնում ա մեր դիրքը բանակցություններում ու ամեն ինչ գցում էնիքը:

Ազնիվ գրառում էր, Լիոն: Կներես, բայց քո էս թեմայի գրառումներից միակը, որն իրապես շատ գնահատեցի:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> «մտավոր թերի», «անմեղսունակ» և այլն:
> Ապեր, շատ կարճ, նորից, մի անգամ էլ, թե ինչի ենք խոսում ժամանակ կորցնելու մասին:
> Հենց հիմա ամփոփում եմ աշակերտների նվազման տենդենցը: Տոկոսներն ապշացնում են՝ հատկապես տղաների դեպքում, հատկապես բարձր դասարաններում: Բանակային տարիքը գնալով ավելի հաճախ ա երկրից հեռանում, բանակի թվաքանակ հավաքելը գնալով ավելի մեծ խնդիր ա դառնում: Շարունակվում ա ընդհանուր արտագաղթը: Ռազմական համալրման տեսակետից զիջում ենք Ադրբեջանին: Ամեն տարի բալանսը փոխվում ա օգուտ Ադրբեջանի: Ու էդ առումով մեզ պետք ա հնարավորինս ամեն ինչ անել մեկ էդ ամենի դեմն առնելու համար, երկրորդ հարցը հնարավորինս ուժեղ դիրքով լուծելու համար:
> 
> Տնտեսագետ ես, ինքդ բաց աղբյուրներից տվյալներ վերցրու ու հաշվի, թե էս ոճով շարունակելու դեպքում 15-20 տարի հետո ինչքանով ենք ավելի թույլ դիրքերից խոսելու:
> 
> 
> Ես անկեղծ հավատում եմ մեր ուժին էլ, ոգուն էլ: Բայց սարսափում եմ, երբ պատկերացնում եմ, թե էս գրածիս հետևանքով ինչ կորուստներով ենք հասնելու ձեր ուզածին, եթե փոխզիջման չգնանք: Չնայած եթե փորձեմ իրատեսական դատեմ, իսկի չեմ էլ կարող վստահ լինել, որ ձեր ուզածին կհասնենք:


Էս մտածելակերպով մարդը այս (նախերգանքի) հարցերի պատասխաններն էլ կունենա․․․

----------

Վիշապ (25.02.2017), Տրիբուն (25.02.2017)

----------


## Lion

> Ու իրոք Չուկ, յանի կոնկրետ բան եք առաջրկում, բայց ախր ախպերս, ձեր սաղ առաջարկածի միակ կոնկրետ պահը հողեր հանձնելն ա, փոխզիջելը էլի, մնացածը սաղ երևակայության ոլորտից են: Մի հատ էլ մեզանից կոնկրետություն եք ուզում։ Խայտառակ անիմաստ նախընտարական լոզուգն եք ընտրել, այ ազգին կրթողներ  Պատմության սաղ վատ էն ա, որ ՀՀԿ-ն ձեր դեմ չի պայքարելու, քանի որ Սերժիկի սրտից եք խոսում։ Նա էլ ա ախր է սաղ պատասխանատվությունը վրից քցել, պատերազմին ու սահմաներին ա մեղադրում։ Էս սահմանները որ բաց լինեին, էս պատերազմն էլ չլիներ ախպերս սաղիդ չէի շինի։ 
> 
> Վատը էն ա, որ վախենամ Սերժիկն էլ, իշխանության մնալու խաթեր, իրոք գնա ու փոխզիջի, ու էտ վախտ համ Սերժկի ձեռը քաքն ընկնենք, համ թուրքերի։


Ի դեպ իրոք, նախընտրական լոզունգի պահով իրոք անհաջող է՝ փոխանակ երկրի ներքին բազում խնդիրներից խոսենք կամ, ջհանդամ-գյոռը, գոնե ուղղակի «լուսավոր ապագա խոստանան», եսիմ ինչ... անհասկանալի  «Խաղաղություն, Հաշտություն, Բարիդրացիություն» են ասում...

Մարդու լեզուն էլ կկոտրվի՝ մինչև արտասանի, բայց էդ հլը չհանդամ՝  «Խաղաղություն, Հաշտություն, Բարիդրացիություն» են ասում նրանց հետ, ովքեր հենց հիմա ձգտում են մեզ սպանել ու ոչնչացնել...??!! Տարրական տրամաբանություն չկա...

----------

Գաղթական (25.02.2017), Տրիբուն (25.02.2017)

----------


## Gayl

> Հեսա, մի քիչ սպասի, գնամ ջրաներկն ու թուղթը բերեմ սկսեմ թիթեռ նկարել, որտև դու բացարձակ հավես չունես սկզբից սաղ կարդալու:
> 
> Ու դա հող հանձնել չի, Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ասած ձևով չի:


Լուրջ հող հանձնել չի? Ուրիշ վերնագիր եք դրել ու մտածում եք դրանից իրականությունը փոխվում ա?
Չուկ լավ սենց ասեմ, թե չէ կատետր ես միացրել։ 
Եթե ազերիների ուզածը էդ 5 տարածքը լիներ ապա քառօրյա պատերազմի ժամանակ նրանց ուղղությունը Ստեփանակերտը չէր լինի։ Չուկ հլը ջոկի իրանք հինգ տարածք են ուզում, բայց գնում են Ստեփանակերտ գրավելու։ Իրանգ հինգ տարածքի ունենալու համար տարիներ շարունակ միլիարդավոր դոլարներ են ծախսում, որպեսզի զինվեն ու հազարավոր կորուստներ են տվել և պատրաստ են էլի կորուստ տալ ինչ ա, թե էդ տարածքներն իրենցը լինեն։ Քո կարծիքով էդ տարածքներն իրանց պետք ա , բայց մեզ չէ? 
Լավ ասենք, թե հողը հանձնում ենք ու դիմացը խաղաղություն ենք ուզում։ Ամենակարևոր երաշխիքը գիտես որն ա?

----------


## Chuk

> ՀՀԿ-ն ձեր դեմ չի պայքարելո


Էհ, Լիոն, ուշադիր եղիր ու տես, որ ՀՀԿ-ն հենց մենակ մեր դեմ էլ պայքարում ա, իրա լրատվամիջոցներով, չինովնիկներով, մանկլավիկներով, ծախված ընդդիմադիրներով ու մնացած ամենով: Դուք էլ սիրահոժար իրա կուտն ուտում ու շարունակում եք  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> Լուրջ հող հանձնել չի? Ուրիշ վերնագիր եք դրել ու մտածում եք դրանից իրականությունը փոխվում ա?
> Չուկ լավ սենց ասեմ, թե չէ կատետր ես միացրել։ 
> Եթե ազերիների ուզածը էդ 5 տարածքը լիներ ապա քառօրյա պատերազմի ժամանակ նրանց ուղղությունը Ստեփանակերտը չէր լինի։ Չուկ հլը ջոկի իրանք հինգ տարածք են ուզում, բայց գնում են Ստեփանակերտ գրավելու։ Իրանգ հինգ տարածքի ունենալու համար տարիներ շարունակ միլիարդավոր դոլարներ են ծախսում, որպեսզի զինվեն ու հազարավոր կորուստներ են տվել և պատրաստ են էլի կորուստ տալ ինչ ա, թե էդ տարածքներն իրենցը լինեն։ Քո կարծիքով էդ տարածքներն իրանց պետք ա , բայց մեզ չէ? 
> Լավ ասենք, թե հողը հանձնում ենք ու դիմացը խաղաղություն ենք ուզում։ Ամենակարևոր երաշխիքը գիտես որն ա?


Ապեր, արդեն մի թևը նկարել եմ, հեսա անցնեմ երկրորդին: Ընկեր, ես մեղավոր չեմ որ արգելափակված էիր ու նոր ես միանում: Էդ ամեն ինչի մասին խոսվել ա էս թեմայում: Նստի կարդա, ես պարտավոր չեմ նույն բաները հարյուր անգամ գրել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս մտածելակերպով մարդը այս (նախերգանքի) հարցերի պատասխաններն էլ կունենա․․․


Միջազգային հանրությունը հզոր է, միջազգային հանրությունը կերաշխավորի: Հնարավոր ա նաև Ալիևն ու Էրդողանը հոր արև երդում ուտեն, մատները ծակեն ու արյունով հաստատեն, որ կյանքում էլ ոչ մի վնաս չեն տա։ Քեզ հերիք չի՞ էտքանը, այ ․․․ անհավատ։

----------

Lion (25.02.2017), Ծլնգ (25.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Էս մտածելակերպով մարդը այս (նախերգանքի) հարցերի պատասխաններն էլ կունենա․․․


Վայ, գրառումներս սկսել ես նորից կարդա՞լ: Ես երջանիկ եմ, էդ դեպքում վերադարձիր, հարցերիս պատասխանիր, հետո կանցնենք առաջ:

----------


## Gayl

> Էս թեմայում շատերս ենք իրար վիրավորել, իմ սուբյեկտիվ ընկալմամբ ամենից շատ ինձ: Բայց դրանցից որևէ մեկը եզր չունի քո խիստ անձնավորված պահվածքի հետ: Բայց էս թեման դրա մասին չի:


Բա, որ դրա մասին չի խի ես էս թեմայում էսպիսի թեմա բացում?
Խիստ անձնավորված? Ընդամենը ասացի, որ լեզուն ոտքերի տակ ա ընկնում։ Բա հո սխալ չեմ ասել ախպերս? 
Թե ակումբում Բյուրը դատախազ ա ասենք սաղս իմանանք։

----------


## Lion

> Ախ հա՜, փաստորեն մեզ ձեռ է տալիս կուտ ուտելը, ազնիվ խոսողին էլ քացու տակ գցելը: Ջհանդամ, որ Սերժը գնալով վատացնում ա մեր դիրքը բանակցություններում ու ամեն ինչ գցում էնիքը:
> 
> Ազնիվ գրառում էր, Լիոն: Կներես, բայց քո էս թեմայի գրառումներից միակը, որն իրապես շատ գնահատեցի:


Շնորհակալ եմ, բայց ասեմ - ոչ-ոք էլ կուտ չի ուտում, սաղս էլ հասկանում ենք, որ ժամանակ են շահում: Ճիշտ է, ես կուզենայի, որ ժամանակ շահեինք և ուժեղանայինք, իսկ իշխանություններն ուղղակի... ժամանակ են շահում, բայց դե...: Եվ ի դեպ, նույն Կազանում էլ ՍՍ-ի տված համաձայնությունը մի քիչ ռիսկային, բայց վերջնական արդյունքում իրոք հաջողված բլեֆ էր ու ՍՍ-ն կեցցե դրա համար՝ դատելով ըստ ամենայնի, նա լավ էր հաշվարկել իրավիճակը, ընդ որում և քաղաքականապես, և հոգեբանորեն, ու ճիշտ մոդելավորել էր ապագան, որ ինքը կարող է հայտարարել զիջելու պատրաստակամության մասին, իսկ կոտոշ Հեյդարիչը ուղղամիտ ձևով ամեն ինչ մերժելու է...

Ի վերջո, ըստ իս, այս 25 տարիներին Ղարաբաղի բանակցությունների հարցով մեր երեք նախագահներն էլ արել են այն ամենը, ինչ հնարավոր է, և մեկը ես այդ հարցով իրենցից պրետենզիա, որևէ պրետենզիա չունեմ: Իմ պրետենզիաները ուրիշ՝ ներքին քաղաքականության, հարթակի վրա է, որ, *ժամանակ շահելով հանդերձ*, դժբախտաբար թերացել ենք ուժեղ պետություն ստեղծելու հարցում...




> Էհ, Լիոն, ուշադիր եղիր ու տես, որ ՀՀԿ-ն հենց մենակ մեր դեմ էլ պայքարում ա, իրա լրատվամիջոցներով, չինովնիկներով, մանկլավիկներով, ծախված ընդդիմադիրներով ու մնացած ամենով: Դուք էլ սիրահոժար իրա կուտն ուտում ու շարունակում եք


Չէ, ապեր, ցավում եմ ձեզ համար, բայց ձեզ իրոք արդեն այնքան լուրջ հակառակորդ չեն ընդունում, որ նույն ՀՀԿ-ն արդեն նույնիսկ ձեզ հակափիառ անելու վրա էլ միջոց չի ծախսում: Իրենք այժմ ավելի մտահոգված են ոչ թե ձեզնով, այլ, նախ՝ ԲՀԿ-ով, հետո՝ ՕՌՕ-ով, հետո՝ ԵԼՔ-ով... հետո *կարողա* նոր ձեզնով: Դուք ինքներդ ձեր հաջողության գերեզմանը հիանալի փորեցիք՝ Արցախի հարցում ձեր այս խիստ անհաջող նախընտրական դիրքորոշումով...

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Էհ, Լիոն, ուշադիր եղիր ու տես, որ ՀՀԿ-ն հենց մենակ մեր դեմ էլ պայքարում ա, իրա լրատվամիջոցներով, չինովնիկներով, մանկլավիկներով, ծախված ընդդիմադիրներով ու մնացած ամենով: Դուք էլ սիրահոժար իրա կուտն ուտում ու շարունակում եք


Միակ մարդը որի դեմ ՀՀԿ-ն պայքարում է էդ Բաբայան Սամոնա ու իրա կռուգը։

----------


## Chuk

> Միակ մարդը որի դեմ ՀՀԿ-ն պայքարում է էդ Բաբայան Սամոնա ու իրա կռուգը։


Նկատի ունես Քոչի ու իր մանկլավիկների՞։ Կա տենց բան, բայց էդ թայֆայական կռիվ ա, ոչ քաղաքական։

----------

Յոհաննես (25.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Աչքիս առաջ էն տեսարաններն են գալիս, էն որ հայ տերտերը, խաչը ձեռը, գյուղացիներին հետևից քցած, խաղաղություն ու եղբայրություն երգելով, աղոթելով, եվրոպացի ու ռուս քրիստոնյա եղբայրների երաշխիքի թուղթը ծոցը դրած, սաղ գյուղին քշում ա յաթաղանի բերանը, մեղա-մեղա:

----------

Lion (25.02.2017), Ծլնգ (25.02.2017), Վիշապ (26.02.2017)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Նկատի ունես Քոչի ու իր մանկլավիկների՞։ Կա տենց բան, բայց էդ թայֆայական կռիվ ա, ոչ քաղաքական։


Չուկ,դե բա Հայաստանում հարցերը թայֆայական կռիվների միջոցով են լուծվում։Իսկ իրանց թայֆեն ահագին էլ թափով է ու դախազ կգնան։

----------


## Gayl

> Ապեր, արդեն մի թևը նկարել եմ, հեսա անցնեմ երկրորդին: Ընկեր, ես մեղավոր չեմ որ արգելափակված էիր ու նոր ես միանում: Էդ ամեն ինչի մասին խոսվել ա էս թեմայում: Նստի կարդա, ես պարտավոր չեմ նույն բաները հարյուր անգամ գրել:


Հիմա էլ առաջարկում ա 38 էջ կարդամ։ Չէ ավելի լավա նստես ու թիթեռդ նկարես։
Չուկ, բայց քեզ էս շորերը վապշե չի սազում։

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ,դե բա Հայաստանում հարցերը թայֆայական կռիվների միջոցով են լուծվում։Իսկ իրանց թայֆեն ահագին էլ թափով է ու դախազ կգնան։


Եթե անկեղծ, սերժիկը արդեն համ Ռոբենց ա հաղթել, համ մեզ, ռոբենց թայֆայականի դեմ թայֆայականով, մեզ քաղաքականի դեմ նորից թայֆայականով։

Բայց ռոբենք ռեաբիլիտացվելու շանս չունեն, մենք ունենք։ Ճիշտ ա դեռ չի ստացվում, որտև հրեն, միահամուռ իրա ուզած օրակարգով գնում եք, մենք էլ չենք կարում հակառակը համոզել։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Եթե անկեղծ, սերժիկը արդեն համ Ռոբենց ա հաղթել, համ մեզ, ռոբենց թայֆայականի դեմ թայֆայականով, մեզ քաղաքականի դեմ նորից թայֆայականով։
> 
> Բայց ռոբենք ռեաբիլիտացվելու շանս չունեն, մենք ունենք։ Ճիշտ ա դեռ չի ստացվում, որտև հրեն, միահամուռ իրա ուզած օրակարգով գնում եք, մենք էլ չենք կարում հակառակը համոզել։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Դե լավ Չուկ,ընտրություններից հետո կերևա։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Վայ, գրառումներս սկսել ես նորից կարդա՞լ: Ես երջանիկ եմ, էդ դեպքում վերադարձիր, հարցերիս պատասխանիր, հետո կանցնենք առաջ:


Մեկ-մեկ աչքիս տակ են ընկնում։ Հարցերդ էլ են աչքիս տակով ընկել... պատասխանելու բան այդտեղ չկա, նույն պրիմիտիվ մանիպուլյացիայի ենթաասելիքներով հարցեր են։ Իսկ շարունակելը լրիվ քո գործն ա... թեման քոնն ա, դու պիտի հարցերի պատասխանես, ոչ թե ուրիշները, դու այստեղ պաշտպանելու բան ունես, ոչ թե ես։ Բայց 36 էջ ա առաջին երկու էջերին ես մարդկանց հա հղում, այն դեպքում երբ մի քանի անգամ ասվեց, որ այդ առաջին երկու էջի մեջ տրամաբանություն չկա։ Բայց դուք շարունակեք, ես ադիբուդիիս պաշարները համալրել եմ...

----------


## Chuk

> Մեկ-մեկ աչքիս տակ են ընկնում։ Հարցերդ էլ են աչքիս տակով ընկել... պատասխանելու բան այդտեղ չկա, նույն պրիմիտիվ մանիպուլյացիայի ենթաասելիքներով հարցեր են։ Իսկ շարունակելը լրիվ քո գործն ա... թեման քոնն ա, դու պիտի հարցերի պատասխանես, ոչ թե ուրիշները, դու այստեղ պաշտպանելու բան ունես, ոչ թե ես։ Բայց 36 էջ ա առաջին երկու էջերին ես մարդկանց հա հղում, այն դեպքում երբ մի քանի անգամ ասվեց, որ այդ առաջին երկու էջի մեջ տրամաբանություն չկա։ Բայց դուք շարունակեք, ես ադիբուդիիս պաշարները համալրել եմ...


Բարի ախորժակ ու շնորհավոր հարցերից խուսափելու առթիվ։ Իհարկե գիտեմ, որ չես սիրում, որ քո մասին ենթադրություններ եմ անում, բայց համոզված եմ, որ հարցերա կարդացել էիր հենց էն ժամանակ էլ։ Բարի ադիբուդային խրթխրթոց։ Մի օր չալարեմ, ոչ լեզվակռվային, այլ զուտ փաստարկված ու բովանդակային սաղ գրածներս կառանձնացնեմ։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gayl

> Բայց դուք շարունակեք, ես ադիբուդիիս պաշարները համալրել եմ...


Մենք ստեղ լուրջ դեմքով հող ենք հանձնում, իսկ դու ադիբուդի ես խռթխռթացնում?

----------


## Chuk

Ուղիղ հղում՝ https://www.facebook.com/congresshzh...unseen-section

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Բարի ախորժակ ու շնորհավոր հարցերից խուսափելու առթիվ։ Իհարկե գիտեմ, որ չես սիրում, որ քո մասին ենթադրություններ եմ անում, բայց համոզված եմ, որ հարցերա կարդացել էիր հենց էն ժամանակ էլ։ Բարի ադիբուդային խրթխրթոց։ Մի օր չալարեմ, ոչ լեզվակռվային, այլ զուտ փաստարկված ու բովանդակային սաղ գրածներս կառանձնացնեմ։


Նորից սխալ ենթադրություններ ես անում... հարցերդ կարդացել էի մի քանի օր անց, երբ Լիոնին Արման Գրիգորյանի կոչումներով էիր վախացնում. չալարեցի, հետ գնացի, ու այդ մի հոդվածն էլ կարդացի ու մի քանի ուրիշ բաց թողած բաներ էլ, քո հարցերն էլ հետը։ ... ու էլի տրյուկ էր ես անում, սադրում ես, թե բա կարդացել ես, բայց պատասխանելու բան չունես։ Նորից քեզ ասեմ. այստեղ դու հարցերին պատասխանելու ունես, ոչ թե մենք։ Բայց քո ազիզ խաթեր համար այդ հարցերիդ էլ պատասխանեմ... տեսնենք հետո ինչ ֆռռիկներ ես անելու։




> Իմ պարզեցումները մանիպուլյացիա չեն: Ես հիմա կետ առ կետ գնում եմ: Հերքիր կետերից մեկը ու ցույց տուր, որ մանիպուլյացիա է: Ցույց տուր ռեալ այլընտրանքը բերածս կետերից որևէ մեկը, օդի մեջ քվազիսահմանումների փոխարեն: Չես անում, չէ՞: Սահմանափակվում ես բարի ցանկություններով: Ուրեմն գնահատենք ումն է մանիպուլյացիան՝ ըստ կոնկրետ ասելիքի:


Արդեն բացատրել եմ, թե ինչու են երկուկետանի հարցադրումները միամտություն, հետ գնա կարդա, նորից չեմ բացատրելու։ Եվ դրանք մանիպուլյացիաներ են, որ այս հարցերում վերլուծական փորձ չունեցողները ասեն՝ հա էլի, եթե չզիջենք, պատերազմ ա, բա պատերազմում մարդիկ են զոհվելու, ուրեմն փոխզիջել ա պետք։ Նորից, սա պրիմիտիվ մանիպուլյացիա ա՝ հազարավոր քաղաքական գործիչների կողմից աշխարհով մեկ շահագործվող։ Երբ մի բարդ հարց վերցնում ես, ու պարզեցնում ես այն երկու կետի, որից մեկը ակնհայտորեն պիտի մերժվի, հասնում ես նրան, որ անբանիմաց մասսան ընտրելու է երկրորդ կետը, ու հետևի քեզ որպես այդ երկրորդ կետի հետևը կանգնած քաղաքական ուժ։




> Հիմա գանք 20-40 տարի հետո եկող հասարակությանդ: Օքեյ, սպասենք: Ենթադրենք սպասեցինք: Տարեկան տվեցինք միջինում 50 զոհ, ընդհանուր մի 1000-2000 (նշածդ 20-40 տարի ժամկետում): Ջհանդամ, աչք փակեցինք, որտև հող ենք պահել: Բայց պահե՞լը հաստատ է, թե գուցե տարեկան մի 800 հեկտար էլ սկսենք կորցնել, մինչև քո ուզած հասարակությունը գա:


Այդ զոհերը գալիս են ոչ թե նրանից, որ կոտոշ «ոչմիթիզհող» ենք գոռում, այլ գալիս են Տրիբունի ասած «կոնսեռվի բանկով պաշտպանվող» բանակից։ Այդ մահերն են քո համար խնդիր, սկսի նենց անել, որ այդ մահերը չլինեն։ Պահանջի ղեկավարությունից, որ ամեն քո զոհի համար թշնամու գումարտակներ ոչնչացնեն, որ մյուս անգամ մի քիչ ավելի երկար մտածեն սադրանքների գնալուց առաջ։ Դուրս արի ցույցերի, ու 2000 ջահերով երթ կազմակերպի, որ մարդիկ հասկանան 2000 մահը ինչ ա, ու ղեկավարությունն էլ հասկանա, որ դրանց համար իրենք էլ են պատասխանատու։

Իսկ ձեր արածով զոհերի թիվը չի պակասելու, ու Հայքը շատ ավելի վտանգավոր վիճակում է գտնվելու որպես արդյունք։ Էլ չեմ ասում, որ եթե սկսեցին ադրբեջանցիները հետ գալ փախստականի անվան տակ, այդ բոլոր հողերը կորցնելու ես հայերի համար՝ Նախիջևանը վկա, որը հայաթափվեց մեր ու ազերիների միջև ամենաբարյացակամ ժամանակաշրջանի ընթացքում։




> Երբ ասում եմ, որ պատասխանատվություն վերցնես քո վրա, նկատի չունեմ, որ էդ զոհերն ու հողի հնարավոր կորուստները քո խղճին են լինելու ու դու ես լինելու դրա մեղավորը: Այլ ասում եմ, քննիր էս ասածս ու ինքդ քեզ ու մեզ ասա. հա, հավանական է որ հենց էդպես կլինի իմ ասած տարբերակով, բայց ես համարում եմ որ դա նորմալ է, գնանք էդ 1000-2000 զոհին ու էդ կորուստներին, ճիշտը դա է:
> 
> Ու հա, մի քիչ սրում եմ իրավիճակը, որ հասկանաս թե ինչ հարցի ես պատասխանելու:


Չես սրում իրավիճակը, այլ էլի շարունակում ես պրիմիտիվ մանիպուլյացիաներդ։ Այդ զոհերը մեր փոխզիջողունակությունից կամ դրա պակասից չեն գալիս։ Ու հաստատ ավելի փոխզիջողունակ լինելով այդ զոհերի թվերը չեն պակասելու։ Ի դեպ, սահմանամերձ արտագաղթից ես խոսում. «փոխզիջումներից» հետո Արցախը հայաթափվելու ա, ու շատ արագ տեմպերով, որևհետև այնտեղի ապրողները լավ գիտեն թե ադրբեջանցիների հետ «եղբայրական» հարաբերությունները ինչի են բերում, այլ ոչ թե ձեր նման Երևանից փոխզիջում են քարոզում։ 

Իսկ հիմա այս վերջին հարցդ հակադարձեմ քո վրա. քննիր ԼՏՊ-ի ու քո բոլոր ասածները ու ինքդ քեզ ու մեզ ասա. հա, հավանական է, որ փոխզիջումներից հետո Արցախի անկախության հարցը չի լուծվելու, բոլոր հետ հանձնված շրջաններն էլ լցվելու են ադրբեջանցիներով, սահմանների բացումից էլ Հայաստանը գրեթե բան չի շահելու, ու մի 30 տարի հետո, երբ հալամ աշխարհը այս հարցը «լուծված» կհամարի, ու ձեր բերած խաղաղապահներին այդտեղից կհանի, մի թափով Ադրբեջանը հայաթափելու ա Արցախն էլ, Զանգեզուրն էլ, բայց ես համարում եմ որ դա նորմալ է, գնանք էդ կորուստներին (և՛ տարածքային, և՛ մարդկային՝ այդ հայաթափվելու ընթացքում), ճիշտը դա է։

Հա, ու մինչև հարցնես... Արման Գրիգորյանի հոդվածի մասին լիքը ասելու բան ունեմ, բայց ժամանակ չունեմ հիմա գրելու։ Կարող է և մոտ օրերս կարողանամ դրան կետ առ կետ արձագանքել, իսկ մինչ այդ, համամիտ եմ Լիոնի գնահատականներին, հլը մի երկու չրթիկ էլ վերան։ Բայց քանի դեռ չեմ գրել, բան չեմ ասում հիմա...

----------

Lion (25.02.2017), Վիշապ (26.02.2017), Տրիբուն (26.02.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Հա բա հո սոված փորիս հող չեմ հանձնելու... դու էլ հետաքրքիր գիշատիչ էս, հա։

----------


## Gayl

> Ուղիղ հղում՝ https://www.facebook.com/congresshzh...unseen-section


Հող հանձնողի ասածը կոնկրետ իմ համար պո  ...յա։

----------


## Gayl

Ադիբուդով ստամոքս ա լցնում։ Արի տնական, թարմ մարդու միս հյուրասիրեմ։ ճճ

----------


## Chuk

> Նորից սխալ ենթադրություններ ես անում... հարցերդ կարդացել էի մի քանի օր անց, երբ Լիոնին Արման Գրիգորյանի կոչումներով էիր վախացնում. չալարեցի, հետ գնացի, ու այդ մի հոդվածն էլ կարդացի ու մի քանի ուրիշ բաց թողած բաներ էլ, քո հարցերն էլ հետը։ ... ու էլի տրյուկ էր ես անում, սադրում ես, թե բա կարդացել ես, բայց պատասխանելու բան չունես։ Նորից քեզ ասեմ. այստեղ դու հարցերին պատասխանելու ունես, ոչ թե մենք։ Բայց քո ազիզ խաթեր համար այդ հարցերիդ էլ պատասխանեմ... տեսնենք հետո ինչ ֆռռիկներ ես անելու։


Անկախ նրանից, թե գրածիդ ինչքանով եմ համաձայն կամ չէ, շնորհակալություն դրան արձագանքելու համար:

Մի խնդրանք, թարգիր այդ «պրիմիտիվ մանիպուլյացիա» տերմինը: Ես ոչ մի մանիուպյացիա չեմ արել, ես ներկայացնում եմ էն, ինչը ճիշտ եմ համարում, պնդում եմ բաներ, որոնցում համոզված եմ: Եթե ես ինչ-որ բան սխալ եմ ասում, ապա սխալ էլ մտածում եմ, բայց չեմ մանիպուլացնում: Մի ստիպիր ինձ արձագանքել նույն ոճով, քեզ մեղադրելով մանիպուլյացիաների մեջ, ինչպես որ համարում եմ իրականում անում ես:




> Արդեն բացատրել եմ, թե ինչու են երկուկետանի հարցադրումները միամտություն, հետ գնա կարդա, նորից չեմ բացատրելու։ Եվ դրանք մանիպուլյացիաներ են, որ այս հարցերում վերլուծական փորձ չունեցողները ասեն՝ հա էլի, եթե չզիջենք, պատերազմ ա, բա պատերազմում մարդիկ են զոհվելու, ուրեմն փոխզիջել ա պետք։ Նորից, սա պրիմիտիվ մանիպուլյացիա ա՝ հազարավոր քաղաքական գործիչների կողմից աշխարհով մեկ շահագործվող։ Երբ մի բարդ հարց վերցնում ես, ու պարզեցնում ես այն երկու կետի, որից մեկը ակնհայտորեն պիտի մերժվի, հասնում ես նրան, որ անբանիմաց մասսան ընտրելու է երկրորդ կետը, ու հետևի քեզ որպես այդ երկրորդ կետի հետևը կանգնած քաղաքական ուժ։


Խնդրի պարզեցումն ու դրանով դիտարկումը ընդունելի ու տարածված երևույթ ա ոչ միայն քաղաքականությունում, այլև մաթեմատիկայում, ֆիզիկայում և այլն: 
Էն որ խնդիրը երկուկետանի չի, պարզ է բոլորին: Հակառակը երբևէ չեմ պնդել ես, իսկ դու անընդհատ փորձում ես ներկայացնել, որ իբր ես էդպես եմ ասում:

Խնդիրը հետևյալն ա, վերցնել երկու ծայրահեղ դեպքերը ու վերլուծելով գնալ, էդպես հասնում ես նաև ենթակետերի քննարկմանը: Ու հա, առաջ ընկնելով ասեմ, որ ես ոչ միայն ինքս իմ համար, այլև շատերի հետ բազմիցս քննարկել եմ հնարավոր վատ հետևանքները՝ փոխզիջման դեպքում: Քննարկել ու վերլուծել եմ երրորդ պետությունների շահագրռվածությունների փոփոխությունը, Ադրբեջանի հնարավոր հզորացումը, ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով խաղաղապահների հնարավոր դուրս գալը շրջաններից ու լիքը ուրիշ հարցեր:





> Այդ զոհերը գալիս են ոչ թե նրանից, որ կոտոշ «ոչմիթիզհող» ենք գոռում, այլ գալիս են Տրիբունի ասած «կոնսեռվի բանկով պաշտպանվող» բանակից։ Այդ մահերն են քո համար խնդիր, սկսի նենց անել, որ այդ մահերը չլինեն։ Պահանջի ղեկավարությունից, որ ամեն քո զոհի համար թշնամու գումարտակներ ոչնչացնեն, որ մյուս անգամ մի քիչ ավելի երկար մտածեն սադրանքների գնալուց առաջ։ Դուրս արի ցույցերի, ու 2000 ջահերով երթ կազմակերպի, որ մարդիկ հասկանան 2000 մահը ինչ ա, ու ղեկավարությունն էլ հասկանա, որ դրանց համար իրենք էլ են պատասխանատու։


Զոհերը գալիս են հրադադարի խախտումներից: Եթե կոնսեռվի բանկի փոխարեն գերհզոր զենք լինի, էլի զոհեր լինելու են: Ավել ու պակաս, լինելու են, քանի խնդիրը չի լուծվել: Զոհեր կան երկու կողմում էլ: Ու փառք մեր բանակին, որ էդ «կոնսեռվի բանկով» էլ իրա խնդիրը հնարավորինս լավ կատարում ա, որ թշնամու կորուստներն անհամեմատ ավելի շատ են լինում:

Ցույցերի բազմիցս դուրս եկել եմ: Շնորհակալություն խորհրդի համար: Էլի դուրս կգամ:




> Իսկ ձեր արածով զոհերի թիվը չի պակասելու, ու Հայքը շատ ավելի վտանգավոր վիճակում է գտնվելու որպես արդյունք։ Էլ չեմ ասում, որ եթե սկսեցին ադրբեջանցիները հետ գալ փախստականի անվան տակ, այդ բոլոր հողերը կորցնելու ես հայերի համար՝ Նախիջևանը վկա, որը հայաթափվեց մեր ու ազերիների միջև ամենաբարյացակամ ժամանակաշրջանի ընթացքում։


Ինձ մեղադրում ես խնդիրը երկուկետանիի բերելու ու տարբերակները չքննարկելու մեջ, բայց ինքդ էսպես վստահ պնդումնե՞ր ես անում: Արդար չի, բարեկամս: Կարող ես նման կարծիք ունենալ, խնդիր չունեմ: Բայց էդ դեպքում ինձ մի մեղադրի մի բանում, ինչն ինքդ ես անում:




> Չես սրում իրավիճակը, այլ էլի շարունակում ես պրիմիտիվ մանիպուլյացիաներդ։ Այդ զոհերը մեր փոխզիջողունակությունից կամ դրա պակասից չեն գալիս։ Ու հաստատ ավելի փոխզիջողունակ լինելով այդ զոհերի թվերը չեն պակասելու։ Ի դեպ, սահմանամերձ արտագաղթից ես խոսում. «փոխզիջումներից» հետո Արցախը հայաթափվելու ա, ու շատ արագ տեմպերով, որևհետև այնտեղի ապրողները լավ գիտեն թե ադրբեջանցիների հետ «եղբայրական» հարաբերությունները ինչի են բերում, այլ ոչ թե ձեր նման Երևանից փոխզիջում են քարոզում։ 
> 
> Իսկ հիմա այս վերջին հարցդ հակադարձեմ քո վրա. քննիր ԼՏՊ-ի ու քո բոլոր ասածները ու ինքդ քեզ ու մեզ ասա. հա, հավանական է, որ փոխզիջումներից հետո Արցախի անկախության հարցը չի լուծվելու, բոլոր հետ հանձնված շրջաններն էլ լցվելու են ադրբեջանցիներով, սահմանների բացումից էլ Հայաստանը գրեթե բան չի շահելու, ու մի 30 տարի հետո, երբ հալամ աշխարհը այս հարցը «լուծված» կհամարի, ու ձեր բերած խաղաղապահներին այդտեղից կհանի, մի թափով Ադրբեջանը հայաթափելու ա Արցախն էլ, Զանգեզուրն էլ, բայց ես համարում եմ որ դա նորմալ է, գնանք էդ կորուստներին (և՛ տարածքային, և՛ մարդկային՝ այդ հայաթափվելու ընթացքում), ճիշտը դա է։


Եթե չենք կարողանում ապահովել պայմաններ, որ Արցախը չհայաթափվի, ուրեմն փոխզիջման ծրագիրը մոռանում ենք: Սա ա մոտեցումը: Փոխզիջումը խնդրի լուծելու համար ա, ոչ թե գերնպատակ: Գերնպատակը Արցախը հայկական պահելն ա: Էս ամեն ինչը քննարկելի ու լուծելի խնդիրներ են: Վերևում արդեն գրել եմ, որ սրանք բոլոր բազմիցս քննարկված հարցեր են:




> Հա, ու մինչև հարցնես... Արման Գրիգորյանի հոդվածի մասին լիքը ասելու բան ունեմ, բայց ժամանակ չունեմ հիմա գրելու։ Կարող է և մոտ օրերս կարողանամ դրան կետ առ կետ արձագանքել, իսկ մինչ այդ, համամիտ եմ Լիոնի գնահատականներին, հլը մի երկու չրթիկ էլ վերան։ Բայց քանի դեռ չեմ գրել, բան չեմ ասում հիմա...


Իսկ ինձ կոչ էիր անում «հետո կգրեմ» ոճով չխոսել: Նորից արդար չես, կոչ ես անում մի բան, ինչն ինքդ ես անում:

----------


## Chuk

> Հող հանձնողի ասածը կոնկրետ իմ համար պո  ...յա։


սերժիկին կփոխանցեմ խոսքերդ:

----------


## Lion

Արտակ ջան, ես նոր ձեր ֆեյսբուքյան էջն էի նայում - էս ինչ մի քարոզ եք սկսել, թե, յանըմ, ընենց սաղ դուք խաղաղ խաղաղասերներ եք, մենք էլ, ոնց հասկացա, պատերազմամոլներ?? Իրականում մեկը ես իհարկե խաղաղության կողմնակից եմ, ուղղակի այն հասնելու ճանապարհն այլ կերպ եմ տեսնում, քան դուք, և իրականում, ըստ իս, դուք ձեր այս <խաղաղասիրությամբ> հենց իսկը հակառակը, մեծացնում եք պատերազմի վտանգը: Հիմա ով եղավ պատերազմի, ձգտող, ով ոչ?

Սենց քարոզչությունը դաժե ինչ որ տեղ վիրովարական է, բայց... էդ հեչ, սենց դուք հեռու չեք գնա...

----------

Վիշապ (26.02.2017), Տրիբուն (26.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Արտակ ջան, ես նոր ձեր ֆեյսբուքյան էջն էի նայում - էս ինչ մի քարոզ եք սկսել, թե, յանըմ, ընենց սաղ դուք խաղաղ խաղաղասերներ եք, մենք էլ, ոնց հասկացա, պատերազմամոլներ?? Իրականում մեկը ես իհարկե խաղաղության կողմնակից եմ, ուղղակի այն հասնելու ճանապարհն այլ կերպ եմ տեսնում, քան դուք, և իրականում, ըստ իս, դուք ձեր այս <խաղաղասիրությամբ> հենց իսկը հակառակը, մեծացնում եք պատերազմի վտանգը: Հիմա ով եղավ պատերազմի, ձգտող, ով ոչ?
> 
> Սենց քարոզչությունը դաժե ինչ որ տեղ վիրովարական է, բայց... էդ հեչ, սենց դուք հեռու չեք գնա...


Շնորհակալություն կարծիքի համար:

----------

Lion (25.02.2017)

----------


## Gayl

> սերժիկին կփոխանցեմ խոսքերդ:


Սերժիկին փոխանցում ես, որ ինչ?? Լևոնիկին փոխանցի թող իմանա

----------


## Chuk

> Սերժիկին փոխանցում ես, որ ինչ?? Լևոնիկին փոխանցի թող իմանա


Լևոնիկ չեմ ճանաչում, չեմ կարողանա: Իսկ Սերժիկը (անձնագրային անուն) էն մարդն ա, ում նախագահության օրոք ընդամենը մեկ տարի առաջ 800 հա հող կորցրինք, հարյուրից ավելի կյանք, հարյուրավոր վիրավորներ ունեցանք, իսկ ինքը էդքանից հետո ԱԺ ընտրություններ նշանակեց հենց էդ դեպքերի տարելիցին՝ ապրիլի 2-ին:

Բացի դա Սերժիկն էն մարդն ա, ով հենց էս պահին բանակցում ա էն փաստաթղթով, որում Լևոնին ես մեղադրում: Էն մարդն ա, ով ռուսական ալիքով ի լուր աշխարհի հայտնել ա, որ ինքը համաձայնություն ա տվել 7 շրջան հանձնելու:

Բայց ոչինչ, սրանք անտեսի, ի վերջո «գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատարդ» ա, դու Լևոնին քրֆի, ում նախագահության տարիներին Արցախն ազատագրվել ա:

----------

Արէա (25.02.2017)

----------


## Gayl

> Լևոնիկ չեմ ճանաչում, չեմ կարողանա: Իսկ Սերժիկը (անձնագրային անուն) էն մարդն ա, ում նախագահության օրոք ընդամենը մեկ տարի առաջ 800 հա հող կորցրինք, հարյուրից ավելի կյանք, հարյուրավոր վիրավորներ ունեցանք, իսկ ինքը էդքանից հետո ԱԺ ընտրություններ նշանակեց հենց էդ դեպքերի տարելիցին՝ ապրիլի 2-ին:
> 
> Բացի դա Սերժիկն էն մարդն ա, ով հենց էս պահին բանակցում ա էն փաստաթղթով, որում Լևոնին ես մեղադրում: Էն մարդն ա, ով ռուսական ալիքով ի լուր աշխարհի հայտնել ա, որ ինքը համաձայնություն ա տվել 7 շրջան հանձնելու:
> 
> Բայց ոչինչ, սրանք անտեսի, ի վերջո «գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատարդ» ա, դու Լևոնին քրֆի, ում նախագահության տարիներին Արցախն ազատագրվել ա:


Էն, որ պատերազմի դաշտում մի կողմ սուտի նահանջ ա կազմակերպում, որ հակառակորդին իր ա համար նպաստավոր դիրքում տեղակայի։ 
Էս Լևոն չեմ քրֆում։ Ես հող հանձնողին եմ քրֆում։ Անկախ դիրքից ու պաշտոնից։ 
Գերագույն գլավոր հրամանատարՍ.....ճճճճճճճճճճ Ոնց կասես ՉուկՍ։

----------


## Chuk

> Ես հող հանձնողին եմ քրֆում։


Դե բա դրա համար ասում էի, որ խոսքերդ Սերժիկին կփոխանցեմ, դու էլ նեղացել էիր:

----------


## Gayl

> Դե բա դրա համար ասում էի, որ խոսքերդ Սերժիկին կփոխանցեմ, դու էլ նեղացել էիր:


Ես հո Շինարարը չեմ, որ նեղանամ?
Բայց օցի լեզու ունես։ Համոզեցիր։ Փոխանցի։ Մոլոդեց անձամբ հետը տալ առնելիք ունես։

----------


## Chuk

> Ես հո Շինարարը չեմ, որ նեղանամ?
> Բայց օցի լեզու ունես։ Համոզեցիր։ Փոխանցի։ Մոլոդեց անձամբ հետը տալ առնելիք ունես։


Հա, հրավիրել ա չայ խմելու՝ բաքվում:

----------


## Gayl

> Հա, հրավիրել ա չայ խմելու՝ բաքվում:


Գիտի ում հրավիրի։

----------


## Chuk

> Գիտի ում հրավիրի։


Ինչ, մեր Բաքուն գրավելուց էլ ես դժգոհ: Գնում ենք ձեռներից առնենք ախպերս: Չե՞ս գալիս:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ուղիղ հղում՝ https://www.facebook.com/congresshzh...unseen-section


հալալա բայց!!
տղա եմ ասել...

սաղ տեղը տեղին ասեց, ուղղակի իմ մոտ էր մի քիչ ծանր աշխատանքային օր ու հոգնած լինելու պատճառով 2 պահ կար, որ մոտս մութ մնաց...

1. վերջին անգամ էսօր լույս գիշեր չէ՞ր ռազմական վտանգ առաջացել.. վտանգ որնա - կանկրետնի բոյ էր գնում... եթե հնարավորա ԼՏՊ-ի էսօրվա կոչով դիմելն էլ դրեք..

2. մենակ ե՞ս եմ սա որպես վիրավորանք ընկալում իր ասած <համաժողովրդական շարժման մասնակիցների> հասցեին: այսինքն եթե էսօրվա դեպքերը, ԼՏՊ-ի գնահատմամբ, <ռազմական վտանգի առաջացում> չէր, ուրեմն ինքը պիտի հավանաբար իրա կոչն անի ասենք Ստեփանակերտը թուրքի ձեռքն անցնելուց հետո.. իսկ շարժման մասնակիցներն էլ, ըստ իրեն, սեփական խելք ու դատողություն չունեն, պիտի հավաքվեն շտաբի մոտ ու շունչները պահած սպասեն կոչին, որից հետո նոր լծվեն <հայրենիքի պաշտպանության նվիրական գործին...>

----------

Lion (26.02.2017), Վիշապ (26.02.2017)

----------


## Gayl

Սաղ կյանքներս փողի, իշխանության ու հարատև խաղաղության համար հող ենք բաժանել ու հակառկը մոռթվել ենք։ Իսկ հիմա եկել մե վստահեցնում են, որ սրանք ուրիշ թուրքեր են։ Սրանք պուպուշ են ու բարի։ Սրանց ուզածը մի էրկու կտոր տարծք ա։
Էս խաղաղության գինը պատերազմն ա, պիտի սատկացնես, որ պոչները հետ քաշեն։
Չուկ դու, որ զոհված զինծառայողի մասին լսում ես վռազ ասում ես պիտի հող տանք, որ չսպանեն։ Իսկ ես ու որոշ ակումբցիներ էդպիսի լուր լսելուց մտածում ենք սրանց պիտի սատկացնես, տրորես, որ կյանքում չհամարձակվեն դաժե Արցախի ուղղությամբ նայել։

----------

Lion (26.02.2017), Վիշապ (26.02.2017), Տրիբուն (26.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> հալալա բայց!!
> տղա եմ ասել...
> 
> սաղ տեղը տեղին ասեց, ուղղակի իմ մոտ էր մի քիչ ծանր աշխատանքային օր ու հոգնած լինելու պատճառով 2 պահ կար, որ մոտս մութ մնաց...
> 
> 1. վերջին անգամ էսօր լույս գիշեր չէ՞ր ռազմական վտանգ առաջացել.. վտանգ որնա - կանկրետնի բոյ էր գնում... եթե հնարավորա ԼՏՊ-ի էսօրվա կոչով դիմելն էլ դրեք..
> 
> 2. մենակ ե՞ս եմ սա որպես վիրավորանք ընկալում իր ասած <համաժողովրդական շարժման մասնակիցների> հասցեին: այսինքն եթե էսօրվա դեպքերը, ԼՏՊ-ի գնահատմամբm <ռազմական վտանգի առաջացում> չէր, ուրեմն ինքը պիտի հավանաբար իրա կոչն անի ասենք Ստեփանակերտը թուրքի ձեռքն անցնելուց հետո.. իսկ շարժման մասնակիցներն էլ, ըստ իրեն, սեփական խելք ու դատողություն չունեն, պիտի հավաքվեն շտաբի մոտ ու շունչները պահած սպասեն կոչին, որից հետո նոր լծվեն <հայրենիքի պաշտպանության նվիրական գործին...>


Դիվերսիոն փորձեր միշտ են լինում: Ամեն անգամ նման պարագայում բնակչությանը կոչ անել կամավորական գնալու՝ հիմարություն է:

Իսկ օրինակ ապրիլյանի ժամանակ Կոնգրեսից լիքը մարդ կամավորական սահմանում ա եղել: ՀԱԿ-ի հստակ պետականամետ պահվածքն էլ բոլոր հասկացողները գնահատել են:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ դու, որ զոհված զինծառայողի մասին լսում ես վռազ ասում ես պիտի հող տանք, որ չսպանեն։


Սխալ վերլուծություն է, ինձ վերագրած սխալ միտք: Բարի քննարկում քեզ:

----------


## Gayl

> Ինչ, մեր Բաքուն գրավելուց էլ ես դժգոհ: Գնում ենք ձեռներից առնենք ախպերս: Չե՞ս գալիս:


Չէ լավ ա ախպերս։ Դու ու Սերժիկը հաստատ գլուխ կհանեք էդ գործից։ Ինձանից իմ փայ հողը մի վերձրեք։ Քչով բավարարվող տղա եմ։

----------


## Gayl

> Սխալ վերլուծություն է, ինձ վերագրած սխալ միտք: Բարի քննարկում քեզ:


Հետ գնամ սկզբի էջերը կարդամ? :LOL:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Դիվերսիոն փորձեր միշտ են լինում: Ամեն անգամ նման պարագայում բնակչությանը կոչ անել կամավորական գնալու՝ հիմարություն է:


լրիվ համաձայն եմ..
բայց ինչի եմ գրում.. թեմայում բավական շատ խոսվեց երկար բարակ ու գեղեցիկ բառերով համեմված բայց ոչ մի բան չասող ճառերի մասին..

հիմա ես չեմ դու ես.
ասվումա` <ռազմական վտանգի առաջացման դեպքում..>
է էսօր լույս գիշեր տենց վտանգ չկար?? թե բավականաչափ ռազմական չէր..





> Իսկ օրինակ ապրիլյանի ժամանակ Կոնգրեսից լիքը մարդ կամավորական սահմանում ա եղել: ՀԱԿ-ի հստակ պետականամետ պահվածքն էլ բոլոր հասկացողները գնահատել են:


բա իհարկե..
ու տենց էլ պիտի լիներ..
կապ չունի մարդը ՀԱԿ-իցա, ՀՀՇ-ից, թե ընդհանրապես անկուսակցականա..
եթե զգաց որ իր պահն եկելա` կգնա..
հոմ չի սպասելու ԼՏՊ-ն կոչով դիմի; հետո գնա

----------


## Gayl

Չուկ սԸԲանիր թողիր "ասելիքդ իմաստազուրկ ա" ու "փաստարկներին ծանոթ չես" արտահայտություններովդ։
Ախպեր կոնկրետ հարց եմ տալիս ու կարճ կոնկրետ պատասխան եմ ակընկալում։ Առանց ոսկեղենիկ շարադրանքի ու ավելորդ լոլոների։
Ապրիլին ուղղությունը եղել ա դեպի Ստեփանակերտ։ Հիմա ազերիները ուզածը Արցախն ա, թե մի երկու կտոր թուլափայ տարածքները?

----------

Վիշապ (26.02.2017)

----------


## Gayl

> հոմ չի սպասելու ԼՏՊ-ն կոչով դիմի; հետո գնա


Ինչի կասկածում ես?
Որ ասի մի գնացեք, որովհետև ..... ։ Չեն գնա։

----------


## Chuk

> լրիվ համաձայն եմ..
> բայց ինչի եմ գրում.. թեմայում բավական շատ խոսվեց երկար բարակ ու գեղեցիկ բառերով համեմված բայց ոչ մի բան չասող ճառերի մասին..
> 
> հիմա ես չեմ դու ես.
> ասվումա` <ռազմական վտանգի առաջացման դեպքում..>
> է էսօր լույս գիշեր տենց վտանգ չկար?? թե բավականաչափ ռազմական չէր..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Գաղթական ջան, բոլորս էլ հասկանում ենք, որ եթե գնում ենք կամավոր, դա Լևոնի կոչով չի, այլ մեր համոզմունքների շրջանակում:

Ինչի՞ ա Լևոնը նման բան ասում ու ինչի ենք սա տարածում: Երկու գլխավոր նպատակով: Առաջին, բոլորին ցույց տալ, որ մեր մոտեցումը պացիֆիզմը չի: Հասկացնել, որ մեր համար Արցախը ոչ թե թշնամուն նվիրվելու հողակտոր է, այլ մեր հայրենիքը, որի համար պատրաստ ենք արյուն թափել: Որ փոխզիջումը քաղաքականություն է՝ խաղաղության հասնելու համար, այլ ոչ թե մերկապարանոց հողի զիջում: Որ եթե փոխզիջմամբ երաշխիքներ չենք ստանում, ապա դա ուղղակի քննարկելի էլ չի: Եվ վերջապես Լևոնի ամեն հրապարաային խոսք դիտարկվում է նաև դրսում, այդ թվում Ադրբեջանում: Ու սա հստակ մեսիջ է, որ անկախ մեր մոտեցումից, մենք ձեզ ոչինչ չենք պատրաստվում նվիրել ու ցանկացած պահի զենքը ձեռքներիս կպաշտպանենք մեր երկիրը:


Ինչի՞ ես սա ստեղ դրեցի: Նախ ասեմ, որ էս տեսահոլովակը Կոնգրեսը լայնորեն էսօր տարածել ա: Հենց էսօր՝ հաշվի առնելով սահմանային իրավիճակը: Ու դրա մասին միանշանակ տեղյակ ա Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: Այսինքն սա մի կողմից կարող ես համարել հենց իրա՝ հենց էսօրով ասելիք, չնայած շուտվա ելույթից ա:

Եվ երկրորդ, էսօր թեմայում անընդհատ շահարկվել ա «հող հանձնող» արտահայտությունը: Սա իմ կողմից պատասխան ա էդ գրառումներին: Մենք հող հանձնողները չենք հաստատ, մենք հող պահողներից ենք: Անկախ նրանից, թե ով ինչպես ա տեսնում հարցի լուծումը:

----------

Mr. Annoying (26.02.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Անկախ նրանից, թե գրածիդ ինչքանով եմ համաձայն կամ չէ, շնորհակալություն դրան արձագանքելու համար:
> 
> Մի խնդրանք, թարգիր այդ «պրիմիտիվ մանիպուլյացիա» տերմինը: Ես ոչ մի մանիուպյացիա չեմ արել, ես ներկայացնում եմ էն, ինչը ճիշտ եմ համարում, պնդում եմ բաներ, որոնցում համոզված եմ: Եթե ես ինչ-որ բան սխալ եմ ասում, ապա սխալ էլ մտածում եմ, բայց չեմ մանիպուլացնում: Մի ստիպիր ինձ արձագանքել նույն ոճով, քեզ մեղադրելով մանիպուլյացիաների մեջ, ինչպես որ համարում եմ իրականում անում ես:


Ախ դու իրականում համարում ես, որ ես մանիպուլյացիաներ եմ անում, բայց քաղաքավարությունից ելնելով չե՞ս ասում դրա մասին։ Արի հետ չգնամ ու գտնեմ այն գրառումը, որով դու առաջին անգամ այդ բառը իմ ու քո երկխոսության մեջ մտցրեցիր։ Բայց խնդրանքդ հարգում եմ, զերծ կմնամ «պրիմիտիվ մանիպուլյացիա» տերմինից, չնայած նրան, որ իրականում կարծում եմ, որ այդ լոզունգը ու քարոզարշավը հենց դա է, նույնիսկ եթե դու միայն հետևորդ ես դրանց, այլ ոչ թե ակտիվ որոշումներ ընդունող։




> Խնդրի պարզեցումն ու դրանով դիտարկումը ընդունելի ու տարածված երևույթ ա ոչ միայն քաղաքականությունում, այլև մաթեմատիկայում, ֆիզիկայում և այլն: 
> Էն որ խնդիրը երկուկետանի չի, պարզ է բոլորին: Հակառակը երբևէ չեմ պնդել ես, իսկ դու անընդհատ փորձում ես ներկայացնել, որ իբր ես էդպես եմ ասում:


Այն ժամանակ երբ ասել էի դա, քո գրեթե բոլոր գրառումները հենց «երկուկետային» էին, նույնիսկ նրանից հետո, որ մի քանի անգամ արդեն ասել էի այդ պարզեցումների գռեհիկ տրիվիալացնող լինելու մասին։ Հա, արժի պարզեցնել խնդիրը, բայց ոչ թե հինգերրորդ դասարանի մաթեմատիկայի մակարդակով փորձել կլիմայական երևույթներ բացատրել ու որպես հավաստի եղանակի տեսություն ներկայացնել։ Քեզ արդեն ասել եմ, որ քարոզարշավի մեսիջների մակարդակով ես զրույց չունեմ անելու...




> Խնդիրը հետևյալն ա, վերցնել երկու ծայրահեղ դեպքերը ու վերլուծելով գնալ, էդպես հասնում ես նաև ենթակետերի քննարկմանը:


Հենց այս մեթոդներով էլ հանգեցնում են «երկուկետանի վերլուծությունների»։ Այս մեթոդներով ուղղորդվելը համարում եմ դիլետանտություն։ Ու ոչ, չեմ պատրաստվում բացատրել, թե որոնք են այլընտրանքային մեթոդները, քանի որ չեմ համարում թե այս հարցերում կրթելու առաքելություն ունեմ։




> Ու հա, առաջ ընկնելով ասեմ, որ ես ոչ միայն ինքս իմ համար, այլև շատերի հետ բազմիցս քննարկել եմ հնարավոր վատ հետևանքները՝ փոխզիջման դեպքում: Քննարկել ու վերլուծել եմ երրորդ պետությունների շահագրռվածությունների փոփոխությունը, Ադրբեջանի հնարավոր հզորացումը, ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով խաղաղապահների հնարավոր դուրս գալը շրջաններից ու լիքը ուրիշ հարցեր:


Ու հանգել եք ձեր ա՞յս պլատֆորմին։ Սխալ շրջանակներում եք ձեր քննարկումները վարում... կարծում եմ։




> Զոհերը գալիս են հրադադարի խախտումներից: Եթե կոնսեռվի բանկի փոխարեն գերհզոր զենք լինի, էլի զոհեր լինելու են: Ավել ու պակաս, լինելու են, քանի խնդիրը չի լուծվել: Զոհեր կան երկու կողմում էլ: Ու փառք մեր բանակին, որ էդ «կոնսեռվի բանկով» էլ իրա խնդիրը հնարավորինս լավ կատարում ա, որ թշնամու կորուստներն անհամեմատ ավելի շատ են լինում:


Լինելու են՝ անհամեմատ ավելի քիչ։ Իսրայելը իր ամբողջ հզորությամբ էլի լիքը զոհեր ա տալիս, բայց հեչ չեն մտածում խաղաղապահներ հրավիրեն, իրենց պատմական հողերը վերադարձնելը փոխզիջում անվանեն և այլն։ Ասածս է, այդ զոհերը լինելու են «փոխզիջումներից» հետո էլ, միգուցե ոչ այսքան բացահայտ, բայց եթե ադրբեջանցիք հանգիստ ներս ու դուրս ունեցան Արցախ, սկսելու է նաև ահաբեկչական գործունեություն, մինչև սադրեն նոր պատերազմ սկսելուն, որ փորձեն Արցախն ու Զանգեզուրն էլ կուլ տան։ Ինչի՞ պիտի անեն։ Իսկ ինչո՞ւ ոչ։ Պատմությունը ցույց է տալիս, որ իրենց համար ասկյարի կյանքը գին չունի, իսկ հայերին սպանելը հերոսություն է համարվում։ Ու աշխարհի բոլոր խաղաղապահներն էլ որ գան կանգնեն, դա չի փոխվելու։ Ու ռադիկալ իսլամական մտքերն էլ այնքան էլ դժվար չի Ադրբեջանում խրախուսել։

Իսկ այդ անհամեմատ ավելի շատ կորուստները պետք է սարքվեն բաց ռազմական դոկտրինա։ Ու ամբողջ աշխարհով մեկ պոռանք, որ մենք խաղաղասեր ազգ ենք, զինադադարին կամավոր ենք գնացել, չնայած որ Քուռ էլ կարայինք հասնել, բայց ամեն մի հայորդու սպանության դիմաց թշնամու գումարտակ ենք վատնելու։




> Ինձ մեղադրում ես խնդիրը երկուկետանիի բերելու ու տարբերակները չքննարկելու մեջ, բայց ինքդ էսպես վստահ պնդումնե՞ր ես անում: Արդար չի, բարեկամս: Կարող ես նման կարծիք ունենալ, խնդիր չունեմ: Բայց էդ դեպքում ինձ մի մեղադրի մի բանում, ինչն ինքդ ես անում:


Իմ պնդումները գալիս են մի պուճուր պատմություն իմանալուց ու թշնամուն հարգելուց (այն իմաստով, որ ամեն ինչ էլ կանի, որ երկու եղբայրական ազգերի միջև պետականություն ունեցող ազգ չլինի)։ Բայց նորից կրկնեմ, բացատրելու այստեղ դու ունես, ոչ թե ես։ Եթե համարում ես, որ ձեր տարբերակներին այլընտրանքներ չկան, ապա դու դա պիտի ապացուցես, ոչ թե ինձնից այլընտրանքներ պահանջես։ Դու ես քաղաքականություն խաղում, ոչ թե ես։ Ու «երկուկետանի» պատճառաբանությամբ հաստատ այդ ապացույցները համոզիչ չեն։




> Եթե չենք կարողանում ապահովել պայմաններ, որ Արցախը չհայաթափվի, ուրեմն փոխզիջման ծրագիրը մոռանում ենք: Սա ա մոտեցումը: Փոխզիջումը խնդրի լուծելու համար ա, ոչ թե գերնպատակ: Գերնպատակը Արցախը հայկական պահելն ա: Էս ամեն ինչը քննարկելի ու լուծելի խնդիրներ են: Վերևում արդեն գրել եմ, որ սրանք բոլոր բազմիցս քննարկված հարցեր են:


Իսկ ո՞նց ես իմանալու կարողանալու ես ապահովել, թե՞՝ չէ։ Հա, դե պարզեցված մոդելավորմամբ, որը բերում է երկուկետանի եզրահանգումների միգուցե և կարծեք թե ապահովվել են բոլոր պայմանները։ Բայց դե մենք էն երկիրն ենք, որ զինադադարի ժամանակ մեր ուղղաթիռը խփում են, ու ոչ մի բան էլ չենք կարողանում անել։ Ու սրանից հետո համարում ենք, որ ավելի թուլացված դիրքերով կարողանալու ենք ապահովե՞լ պայմաններ։ Երնեկ ձեր «լավատեսությանը», ազնիվ խոսք։

Իսկ գերնպատակը պիտի լինի հիմիկվա բոլոր հողերը հայաբնակ պահելը։ Այլապես ցանկացած «փոխզիջված» միլլիմետր շուտ թե ուշ ամբողջությամբ հայաթափվելու է։ Իսկ դրանից հետո օրակարգային է դառնալու ոչ թե 5-7 տարածքների «փոխզիջումը», այլ Արցախի ու Զանգեզուրի հայաբնակությունը։ Ու այն ժամանակ էլ ԼՏՊ-ի մասին հուշերով ոգեշնչված առաքյալների նոր սերունդ ասելու է դրանք էլ «փոխզիջենք», որ Արարատյան դաշտավայրը հայաբնակ պահելու գերնպատակը ապահովենք։ *Չունի Հայքը հող հանձնելու*, եղբայր, նույնիսկ եթե դրա դիմաց Մեհրիբային էլ տան։ Փոխզիջել եք ուզում, համաչափ փոխզիջումներ արեք. սահմանի բացումը՝ սահմանի բացման դիմաց, ջուրը՝ ջրի դիմաց, էլեկտրաէներգիան՝ էլեկտրաէներգիայի դիմաց և այլն... լավ, կարաք մի քիչ ջուրը նավթի դիմաց էլ փոխանակեք (Մեֆը պնդում էր, թե իրենց էլ է այս մերձացումը օգտակար, է բա օգտակար ա, եկեք անենք առանց Արցախի հարցի կարգավորման էլ), բայց «խոստումների» դիմաց հողեր տալը միամտություն էլ չի է, ախր, ինքնասպանություն ա, լավագույն դեպքում՝ խրոնիկ կարճատեսություն։ Եղբայր, 20 տարվա կտրվածքով մի նայի, հարյուր տարի հետո երկրիցդ ի՞նչ ա մնալու։ Էս ա կասես սենց տեմպերով 20 տարի հետո էլ սննկանալու ենք բոլոր իմաստներով, է հա, կարող ա, բայց արի իրար հետ դրա լուծումները գտնենք, ոչ թե թուրքերի համար «հայկական հարցը» մեր ձեռքերով լուծենք։




> Իսկ ինձ կոչ էիր անում «հետո կգրեմ» ոճով չխոսել: Նորից արդար չես, կոչ ես անում մի բան, ինչն ինքդ ես անում:


Հոդվածի անունը տվել էի, բնական էր, որ պիտի հարցնեիր դրա մասին կարծիքներ, ես էլ կարծիքս նախօրոք հայտնեցի։ Մնացածի մասին ասեցի թե հավես ու ժամանակ ունենամ կգրեմ, «բայց քանի դեռ չեմ գրել, բան չեմ ասում հիմա... »։ Սա ենթադրում ա, որ հիմա այդ հոդվածի մասին չեմ ուզում խոսել, չնայած համամիտ եմ Լիոնի գնահատականների հետ։ Սա էապես տարբերվում է քո բանավեճի այն ոճից, որտեղ ակումբցիների ասածները հերքում ես, բայց ասում ես, որ հետո կբերես պատճառաբանությունը։

----------

Lion (26.02.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (26.02.2017), Վիշապ (26.02.2017), Տրիբուն (26.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ սԸԲանիր թողիր "ասելիքդ իմաստազուրկ ա" ու "փաստարկներին ծանոթ չես" արտահայտություններովդ։


Ընկեր, անհատական քեզ ուղղված (ընդ որում դրական վարկանշով) խոսքս հրապարակային սարքելը խնդալու ա: Մանավանդ կոնտեքստից կտրված ու երանգները փոխված:




> Ապրիլին ուղղությունը եղել ա դեպի Ստեփանակերտ։ Հիմա ազերիները ուզածը Արցախն ա, թե մի երկու կտոր թուլափայ տարածքները?


Այո, ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ ապրիլին էդ էր փորձում ու ռեսպեկտ մեր բանակին, որ կարողացավ դեմն առնել: 
Ու ինքը փոքր շանս ստանալու դեպքում դիվանագիտական հարթությունում էլ ա փորձելու դա ստանալ, ու գոնե էս պահին ինքը կարողանում ամեն հաջորդ հանգրվանում ավելի շատը ստանալ (դիվանագիտական փաստաթղթերում): Բայց ինձ չի հետաքրքրում թե ինչ ա ուզում ինքը: Ինձ հետաքրքիր ա, թե ինչպես կարող եմ ես փակել իրա ախորժակը: Քաղաքականությունը էդ դաշտը չի, որ ասես «ազերիները Ստեփանակերտն են ուզում, ուրեմն ֆսյո, ոչ մի բանակցություն»:

----------


## Chuk

> Ախ դու իրականում համարում ես, որ ես մանիպուլյացիաներ եմ անում, բայց քաղաքավարությունից ելնելով չե՞ս ասում դրա մասին։ Արի հետ չգնամ ու գտնեմ այն գրառումը, որով դու առաջին անգամ այդ բառը իմ ու քո երկխոսության մեջ մտցրեցիր։ Բայց խնդրանքդ հարգում եմ, զերծ կմնամ «պրիմիտիվ մանիպուլյացիա» տերմինից, չնայած նրան, որ իրականում կարծում եմ, որ այդ լոզունգը ու քարոզարշավը հենց դա է, նույնիսկ եթե դու միայն հետևորդ ես դրանց, այլ ոչ թե ակտիվ որոշումներ ընդունող։


Իմ հիշողությամբ առաջինը դու ես ասել, ես հակադարձել եմ: Եթե ես եմ եղել առաջին ասողը, ապա սխալ եմ արել, ներողություն դրա համար ու շնորհակալություն, որ պատրաստակամություն հայտնեցիր էլ դա չխառնել զրույցին: Մի այլ կարգի հոգնել եմ, որ էս պահին իրար կծոտում ենք: Ընդունում եմ դրանում իմ մեղքի խոշոր բաժինը, ու էլ չեմ ուզում մարդկանց, որոնց մի մասին ռեալում էլ, մյուսին միայն վիրտուալ տիրույթում հարգել եմ, էսպես վիրավորել ու իրանցից վիրավորվել:

Հիմա կներես, քո չսիրած բաներից մեկը նորից անեմ: Խոստանամ, որ գրառումդ վաղը կկարդամ: Երկար ա, կարդամ, պատասխանել եմ ուզելու, իսկ սաղ գործերս նորից մնացին:

Բարի քննարկումներ, մինչ ես կվերադառնամ:

----------

Ծլնգ (26.02.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Գաղթական ջան, բոլորս էլ հասկանում ենք, որ եթե գնում ենք կամավոր, դա Լևոնի կոչով չի, այլ մեր համոզմունքների շրջանակում:
> 
> Ինչի՞ ա Լևոնը նման բան ասում ու ինչի ենք սա տարածում: Երկու գլխավոր նպատակով: Առաջին, բոլորին ցույց տալ, որ մեր մոտեցումը պացիֆիզմը չի: Հասկացնել, որ մեր համար Արցախը ոչ թե թշնամուն նվիրվելու հողակտոր է, այլ մեր հայրենիքը, որի համար պատրաստ ենք արյուն թափել: Որ փոխզիջումը քաղաքականություն է՝ խաղաղության հասնելու համար, այլ ոչ թե մերկապարանոց հողի զիջում: Որ եթե փոխզիջմամբ երաշխիքներ չենք ստանում, ապա դա ուղղակի քննարկելի էլ չի: Եվ վերջապես Լևոնի ամեն հրապարաային խոսք դիտարկվում է նաև դրսում, այդ թվում Ադրբեջանում: Ու սա հստակ մեսիջ է, որ անկախ մեր մոտեցումից, մենք ձեզ ոչինչ չենք պատրաստվում նվիրել ու ցանկացած պահի զենքը ձեռքներիս կպաշտպանենք մեր երկիրը:
> 
> 
> Ինչի՞ ես սա ստեղ դրեցի: Նախ ասեմ, որ էս տեսահոլովակը Կոնգրեսը լայնորեն էսօր տարածել ա: Հենց էսօր՝ հաշվի առնելով սահմանային իրավիճակը: Ու դրա մասին միանշանակ տեղյակ ա Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: Այսինքն սա մի կողմից կարող ես համարել հենց իրա՝ հենց էսօրով ասելիք, չնայած շուտվա ելույթից ա:
> 
> Եվ երկրորդ, էսօր թեմայում անընդհատ շահարկվել ա «հող հանձնող» արտահայտությունը: Սա իմ կողմից պատասխան ա էդ գրառումներին: Մենք հող հանձնողները չենք հաստատ, մենք հող պահողներից ենք: Անկախ նրանից, թե ով ինչպես ա տեսնում հարցի լուծումը:


Չուկ ջան, եղբայր, մարդ արարածը հակվածա ցանկացած դիպված կամ իրադարձություն հասկանա և/կամ մեկնաբանի իրեն շահավետ լույսի ներքո..
դու հավատում ես, որ դա ազերիներին մեսիջա, իսկ ես էլ տեսնում եմ բառախաղ, որ քեզ հետևորդները հասկանան ինչ ուզում են, բայց պաշտոնապես դու նման բան չես ասել..

բայց դա դու ես, քո կուսակցությունը ու քո կուսակցության ղեկավարը..
լրիվ իրավունք ունես հասկանալու ինչպես ուզում ես,
ես մարդկանց կուսակցական լինելու հետ խնդիր երբեք չեմ ունեցել, թեև ինքս միշտ էլ անկուսակցական եմ եղել

ուղղակի ԼՏՊ-ից քո մեջբերումների հետ կտրուկ համաձայն չեմ.
ա) <փոխզիջում> տերմինի, քանի որ էս թեմայում հենց առաջին գրառմանս մեջ մանրամասն ներկայացրել էի, թե ինչու ես դա <զիջում> եմ համարում, ոչ <փոխզիջում>..
մարդ եմ` կարողա և սխալվում եմ,
բայց ներկաներից ոչ ոք չփորձեց սխալս ցույց տալ..
ընկալում եմ, որ էդպիսին չլինելու պատճառով..


բ) <երաշխիք ստանանք, հետո հողերը կտանք>..
այս թեմայում արդեն բազմիցս արտահայտել ես էս միտքը..
ինչու ես շարունակում նույնը կրկնել, եթե երեկ պարզեցինք, որ դու ինքդ էլ հստակ պատկերացում չունես, թե ինչ երաշխիքների մասին է խոսքը..

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Քաղաքականությունը էդ դաշտը չի, որ ասես «ազերիները Ստեփանակերտն են ուզում, ուրեմն ֆսյո, ոչ մի բանակցություն»:


Կարծես թե այստեղ միակ «ոչ մի բանակցություն» ման եկողը Մեֆն էր...

Ահագին շատերը ասեցին, որ պետք չի ներքին խնդիրներ լուծելու համար «Ազերիների ջեռից հա զինվոր ա մեռնում, եկեք «ապահովված» փոխզիջում կազմակերպենք, որ չլինի, ու վաբշե, սկսենք բարգավաճել» քաղաքականության պլատֆորմ բռնել։ Բայց դե քաղաքականությունը ձեր համար *այդ* դաշտն ա։

----------

Lion (26.02.2017)

----------


## Gayl

> Ընկեր, անհատական քեզ ուղղված (ընդ որում դրական վարկանշով) խոսքս հրապարակային սարքելը խնդալու ա: Մանավանդ կոնտեքստից կտրված ու երանգները փոխված:
> 
> 
> 
> Այո, ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ ապրիլին էդ էր փորձում ու ռեսպեկտ մեր բանակին, որ կարողացավ դեմն առնել: 
> Ու ինքը փոքր շանս ստանալու դեպքում դիվանագիտական հարթությունում էլ ա փորձելու դա ստանալ, ու գոնե էս պահին ինքը կարողանում ամեն հաջորդ հանգրվանում ավելի շատը ստանալ (դիվանագիտական փաստաթղթերում): Բայց ինձ չի հետաքրքրում թե ինչ ա ուզում ինքը: Ինձ հետաքրքիր ա, թե ինչպես կարող եմ ես փակել իրա ախորժակը: Քաղաքականությունը էդ դաշտը չի, որ ասես «ազերիները Ստեփանակերտն են ուզում, ուրեմն ֆսյո, ոչ մի բանակցություն»:


Յաաաա այ ախպեր մեռար սաղիս ասելով, որ ասելքիներս անիմաստ ու չփաստավորված ա։ Վարկանիշի գույնն էլ նշում ես, որ մտածենք բարի ես?։ճճճճճ  Ես հավատում եմ։
Հա դե Չուկ ջան, եթե իրանք 5 կտոր հող են ուզում, բայց ուղղություն են բռնում դեպի Ստեփանակերտ ուրեմն չկա հավատալու։ Այսինքն կա, բայց առանց հող հանձնելու։Մեր բոլորիս ուզածն էլ խաղաղությունն ա, բայց առանց հող տալու ախպերս։

----------


## Gayl

> «ապահովված» փոխզիջում


Ու վերջապես մեկդ կարա ինձ բացատրի, թե ինչ ա էդ "ապահովված" բառի տակ կոնկրետ ինչ ա թաքնված?
Չուկ ստեղ մի տեղ աչքովս ընկավ, որ խելք ես բացատրում։ Ախպեր համաձայն եմ ինձ էլ էդ բանից բացատրի։

----------

Lion (26.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Ա՜խ արա: Չնայած համարում եմ, որ «Քաղաքական հումոր» թեմայի նյութ ա, բայց մի տեսակ ձեռս չգնաց, ստեղ դնեմ.




> Վերջին օրերին սահմանային սրացումները Դավիթ Բաբայանը պայմանավորում է ոչ այնքան Լեռնային Ղարաբաղում շաբաթասկզբին անցկացված սահմանադրական հանրաքվեով, որքան՝ Ադրբեջանի ներքաղաքական զարգացումներով․ - «Երբ որ Մեհրիբան Ալիևան արդեն նշանակվեց առաջին փոխնախագահ, սա, գիտե՞ք, արդեն իսկ ագրեսիայի նոր դրսևորում պետք է լինի սրա տակ, ինչի՝ որովհետև մահմեդական և արևելյան երկրում երկրի նախագահը, գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատարը այդ քայլով կասկած է առաջացնում, որ ինքը, էսպես, ռուսերեն ասած՝ «պոդկաբլուչնիկ» է, և որպեսզի ցույց տա, որ ինքը «պոդկաբլուչնիկ» չէ, այլ՝ հզոր զորավար է, գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատարն է, խան է, պետք է դիմի ագրեսիվ գործողությունների»:

----------


## Chuk

> Ու վերջապես մեկդ կարա ինձ բացատրի, թե ինչ ա էդ "ապահովված" բառի տակ կոնկրետ ինչ ա թաքնված?
> Չուկ ստեղ մի տեղ աչքովս ընկավ, որ խելք ես բացատրում։ Ախպեր համաձայն եմ ինձ էլ էդ բանից բացատրի։


Գել ախպեր, իմ արև հոգնում եմ նույն բաները գրելուց, էդ բացատրելու մասին արդեն գրել եմ, որ ընդամենը տաքացած ժամանակ արած արտահայտություն ա:

Իսկ քեզ եթե իսկապես իմ մոտեցումը համակողմանի հետաքրքիր ա, կարանք առաջիկայում պիվա անենք (իրար վաղուց չենք էլ տեսել), կխոսենք: Լուրջ հավես չկա նույն բաները նորից գրելու կամ գնալ գտնել-մեջբերելու: Բանավոր ավելի հեշտ կլինի, մենք էդ հնարավորությունն ունենք:

----------


## Ծլնգ

Թե քաղաքական հումորը չի արգելվում, ես էլ մի հղում տամ։ Կարծում եմ առնվազն Տրիբունը ըստ արժանվույն կգնահատի  :Smile: ։ Հին նյութ է, բայց ահագին արդիական՝ այս թեմայի բազառները վկա։

----------

Տրիբուն (26.02.2017)

----------


## Gayl

> Գել ախպեր, իմ արև հոգնում եմ նույն բաները գրելուց, էդ բացատրելու մասին արդեն գրել եմ, որ ընդամենը տաքացած ժամանակ արած արտահայտություն ա:
> 
> Իսկ քեզ եթե իսկապես իմ մոտեցումը համակողմանի հետաքրքիր ա, կարանք առաջիկայում պիվա անենք (իրար վաղուց չենք էլ տեսել), կխոսենք: Լուրջ հավես չկա նույն բաները նորից գրելու կամ գնալ գտնել-մեջբերելու: Բանավոր ավելի հեշտ կլինի, մենք էդ հնարավորությունն ունենք:


Չէ համաձայն չեմ։ Խմելու ես սկսես խելք բացատրել։ Ներվ չունեմ։ճճճճճճ
Ախր ոնց կարամ քո հետ պիվա չխմեմ?? Հարմար օր ընտրի գնանք բզբզալու։ճճ

----------

Chuk (26.02.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կարծես թե այստեղ միակ «ոչ մի բանակցություն» ման եկողը Մեֆն էր...
> 
> Ահագին շատերը ասեցին, որ պետք չի ներքին խնդիրներ լուծելու համար «Ազերիների ջեռից հա զինվոր ա մեռնում, եկեք «ապահովված» փոխզիջում կազմակերպենք, որ չլինի, ու վաբշե, սկսենք բարգավաճել» քաղաքականության պլատֆորմ բռնել։ Բայց դե քաղաքականությունը ձեր համար *այդ* դաշտն ա։


ծլնգ ջան, ես չբանակցող ման չեմ գալիս... բանակցելը չի պրոբլեմը, պրոբլեմը փոխզիջման պատրաստ լինելն ա... եթե պատրաստ չես փոխզիջման ուրեմն բանակցությունները մաստուրբացիոն բնույթ են ունենում... ու էդ բոլորն էլ հասկանում են...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ա՜խ արա: Չնայած համարում եմ, որ «Քաղաքական հումոր» թեմայի նյութ ա, բայց մի տեսակ ձեռս չգնաց, ստեղ դնեմ.


Ինչի՞ ա քաղաքական հումոր, որովհետև Լևոնն ասել ա որ Ալիև ռացիոնալ քաղաքական գործի՞չ ա:  :LOL:  Իսկ ինձ թվում ա, որ լրիվ տեղավորվում ա ադրբեջանական մտածելակերպի ու կառավարման մոդելի մեջ: 

Ի միջի այլոց, էտ «Ադրբեջանը հզորանում ա» ստռաշիլկեն էլ, մի այլ կարգի, շատ կներեք, բոզի տղա ստռաշիլկայա, իրականությունից խիստ հեռու: Լիքը փողը ու կիլոմետրով զենք առնելը դեռ միանշանակ հզորանալ չի նշանակում: Ադրբեջանը աշխարհիս ամենաանարդյունավետ ու կոռումպացված երկրներից մեկն ա: Մեր բախտը նրանով ա նաև բերել, որ մեր թշնամին մեզանից տաս անագամ ֆուֆլոյա: 

Էս Սիրայի ու չհաջողված հեղաշրջման դեպքերը նաև ապացուցեցին, որ թուրքական բանակն էլ առանձնապես մի մեծ ճռթս չի: Հսկայական ռազմական մեքենա են սարքել, որի խիստ անարդյունավետ ա կառավարվում ու կարա հանգիստ հսկողությունից դուրս գա: Սրան էլ գումարեք էն որ Էրդողանի յանը լրիվ տարել ա, ու խնդրեմ, եկեք լեզու գտնենք փաշա Ալիև ու սուլթան Էրդողանի հետ, իրանք էլ մեզ հարգեն ու սիրեն, եղբոր պես: Հա, ու Մեֆի սիրած առևտուրն անեն չերեզ Հայաստան: 

Ու ուզում ենք լեզու գտնել ու հույսներս դնել միջազգային հանրության ու խաղաղապահների վրա էն պարագայում, երբ հենց էս պահին միջազգային իրավունքի նորմերը աջ ու ձախ բոլորի կողմից ոտնահարվում են, իսկ խաղաղապահների վրա թքող չկա: Մարդիկ Եվրոպայով ու Մերձավոր Արևելքով մեկ սկսել են սահմաններ վերաձևել ու աջ ու ձախ մոռթ ա գնում, նոր ցեղասպանություններ են աքներիս առաջ տեղի ունենում: Ու երբ քո անվտանգության երաշխիքը մենակ ապահով ու ամուր դիքերն ա, ու էն բուֆերը որ Ղարաբաղի շուրջը կա, մենք հանկարծ սկսում ենք ինքներս մեզ վախեցնել - յաման, մենք թուլանում են, իսկ մեր չմո թշնամին ուժեղանում ա, քանի որ նավթ ունի: Վայ հողերս դրանց նավթի գլխին: Ուրիշը լիներ իրանց տեղը արդեն վաղուց կերել էր մեզ: Բայց դե Ադրբեջանը մի այլ կարգի անասսսսսսուն երկիր ա, ավելի անասուն մեկ էլ էս պահին երևի Զիմբաբվեն ա, բայց մաշոնաները գոնե հաճելի ժողովուրդ են, ադրբեջանցի չեն։

----------

Lion (26.02.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (26.02.2017), Ծլնգ (26.02.2017), Վիշապ (26.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ծլնգ ջան, ես չբանակցող ման չեմ գալիս... բանակցելը չի պրոբլեմը, պրոբլեմը փոխզիջման պատրաստ լինելն ա... եթե պատրաստ չես փոխզիջման ուրեմն բանակցությունները մաստուրբացիոն բնույթ են ունենում... ու էդ բոլորն էլ հասկանում են...


Մեֆ, դու մեծ մարդ ես ու պիտի իմանաս, որ որակով մաստուրբացին հաճախ հազար հատ ք․․․լ արժի։

----------

Mephistopheles (26.02.2017), Quyr Qery (02.03.2017), Ծլնգ (26.02.2017), Վիշապ (26.02.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ գերնպատակը պիտի լինի հիմիկվա բոլոր հողերը հայաբնակ պահելը։ Այլապես ցանկացած «փոխզիջված» միլլիմետր շուտ թե ուշ ամբողջությամբ հայաթափվելու է։ Իսկ դրանից հետո օրակարգային է դառնալու ոչ թե 5-7 տարածքների «փոխզիջումը», այլ Արցախի ու Զանգեզուրի հայաբնակությունը։ Ու այն ժամանակ էլ ԼՏՊ-ի մասին հուշերով ոգեշնչված առաքյալների նոր սերունդ ասելու է դրանք էլ «փոխզիջենք», որ Արարատյան դաշտավայրը հայաբնակ պահելու գերնպատակը ապահովենք։ Չունի Հայքը հող հանձնելու, եղբայր, նույնիսկ եթե դրա դիմաց Մեհրիբային էլ տան։ Փոխզիջել եք ուզում, համաչափ փոխզիջումներ արեք. սահմանի բացումը՝ սահմանի բացման դիմաց, ջուրը՝ ջրի դիմաց, էլեկտրաէներգիան՝ էլեկտրաէներգիայի դիմաց և այլն... լավ, կարաք մի քիչ ջուրը նավթի դիմաց էլ փոխանակեք (Մեֆը պնդում էր, թե իրենց էլ է այս մերձացումը օգտակար, է բա օգտակար ա, եկեք անենք առանց Արցախի հարցի կարգավորման էլ), բայց «խոստումների» դիմաց հողեր տալը միամտություն էլ չի է, ախր, ինքնասպանություն ա, լավագույն դեպքում՝ խրոնիկ կարճատեսություն։ Եղբայր, 20 տարվա կտրվածքով մի նայի, հարյուր տարի հետո երկրիցդ ի՞նչ ա մնալու։ Էս ա կասես սենց տեմպերով 20 տարի հետո էլ սննկանալու ենք բոլոր իմաստներով, է հա, կարող ա, բայց արի իրար հետ դրա լուծումները գտնենք, ոչ թե թուրքերի համար «հայկական հարցը» մեր ձեռքերով լուծենք։


Ծլնգ, հայաբնակ հողերը ոչ ոք չի ուզում փոխզիջման նյութ դարձնի... որտեղ հայ կա մնում ա հայկական... 

Ասում ես Հայքը զիջելու հող չունի... օքեյ... ինչ ունես զիջելու և ինչ ես ուզում դիմացը ստանալ...

էս երկու հարցերը ամենակարևորն են, որոնց պատասխանները ոչ ոք չի ուզում տալ...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, դու մեծ մարդ ես ու պիտի իմանաս, որ որակով մաստուրբացին հաճախ հազար հատ ք․․․լ արժի։


երանի մի հատ տենց թեմա ըլներ, գնայինք հավեսով քննարկեինք, չէ՞...

----------


## Ծլնգ

> ծլնգ ջան, ես չբանակցող ման չեմ գալիս... բանակցելը չի պրոբլեմը, պրոբլեմը փոխզիջման պատրաստ լինելն ա... եթե պատրաստ չես փոխզիջման ուրեմն բանակցությունները մաստուրբացիոն բնույթ են ունենում... ու էդ բոլորն էլ հասկանում են...


Արդեն մի անգամ ասել եմ, որ բանակցությունները կարող են տեղի ունենալ բազմաիվ պատճառներով (օրինակ ներքին քաղաքականության համար, որ նախագահները ընտրողներին ասեն՝ տեսեք, ակտիվ լուծումներ ենք ման գալիս, բանակցում ենք), ու կոֆլիկտի վերջնական լուծումը միմիայն բանակցություններով հասնելու գաղափարը մի քիչ աբսուրդ ա։ Փոխզիջումներ էլ կարող են լինել ոչ միայն տարածքային։




> Ծլնգ, հայաբնակ հողերը ոչ ոք չի ուզում փոխզիջման նյութ դարձնի... որտեղ հայ կա մնում ա հայկական... 
> 
> Ասում ես Հայքը զիջելու հող չունի... օքեյ... ինչ ունես զիջելու և ինչ ես ուզում դիմացը ստանալ...
> 
> էս երկու հարցերը ամենակարևորն են, որոնց պատասխանները ոչ ոք չի ուզում տալ...


Հայերի հսկողության տակ գտնվող բոլոր հողերն էլ հայաբնակ են։ Եթե այսօր որոշ հողերում չկա հայ քաղաքացիական բնակչություն, դա մեր ներքին խնդիրն է, ոչ թե հողերի։ Ու դա էլ է լուծել պետք։

Էլի դեմագոգիկ զրույց ես ուզում։ Լավ, մեկ անգամ էլ ուզածդ ուղով գնամ։ Արի փորձեմ բարձրաձայն տրամաբանել փոխզիջումների մասին... եթե մեր ստանալիքը «բաց սահմաններն են», ու երկու թուրքական երկիրներն էլ են դրանից շահում, ապա եկեք պայմանավորվենք դրանք բացել առանց տարածքային պասերի։ Մեր զիջումը այս հարցում կարող է լինել, օրինակ, պարզեցված կարգով խաղաղ բնակչության տրանզիտը Հայաստանի (Արցախը ընդգրկված) տարածքով բուն Ադրբեջանի ու Նախիջևանի միջև։ Սրա համար կարծում եմ պիտի սահմանը դեմիլիտիրազացվի, բայց սա պետք է անել այժմյան հպման գծի երկու կողմերից էլ, ոչ թե հպման գիծը տեղափոխել, նոր դեմիլիտիրազացնել։ Փոխզիջում կլինի նաև էլեկտրացանցերի համակցումը, ջրային ռեսուրսների բարիդրացիական բաշխումը և այլն, բայց այս ամենն էլ կարելի է անել առանց հողեր զիջելու։ Ու սա կոնկրետ Թուրքիային առաջարկվել է, բայց իրենց կողմից մերժվել է։ Ավելի մեծ զիջում կլինի [խիստ կվոտաներով] թույլատրել ադրբեջանցիներին վերադառնալ [հայկական] Արցախ հիմնական բնակության։ Փոխզիջում կլինի նաև թույլատրել Ադրբեջանից արտաքսված հայերին և Հայաստանից արտաքսված ադրբեջանցիներին իրենց հարազատների գերազմանները այցելել։ Բայց տարածք Հայքը չունի զիջելու։ Համենայն դեպս՝ ոչ ներկայիս Ադրբեջանին։

Ու քո հետ համաձայն եմ գոնե նրանում, որ ուժեղ տարածաշրջանը բոլորին էլ օգտակար է, ու բաց սահմանները դրան կնպաստեն։ Բայց տարբերվում ենք մենք նրանում, որ, ըստ իս, տարածաշրջանը պիտի սկսվի ուժեղացվել ու որոշ արդյունքներ այս ուղղությամբ գրանցվեն, նոր խոսենք կոնֆլիկտի վերջնական կարգավորման մասին, ոչ թե հակառակը։

----------

Lion (26.02.2017), Գաղթական (26.02.2017), Վիշապ (26.02.2017), Տրիբուն (26.02.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արդեն մի անգամ ասել եմ, որ բանակցությունները կարող են տեղի ունենալ բազմաիվ պատճառներով (օրինակ ներքին քաղաքականության համար, որ նախագահները ընտրողներին ասեն՝ տեսեք, ակտիվ լուծումներ ենք ման գալիս, բանակցում ենք), ու կոֆլիկտի վերջնական լուծումը միմիայն բանակցություններով հասնելու գաղափարը մի քիչ աբսուրդ ա։ Փոխզիջումներ էլ կարող են լինել ոչ միայն տարածքային։
> 
> 
> 
> Հայերի հսկողության տակ գտնվող բոլոր հողերն էլ հայաբնակ են։ Եթե այսօր որոշ հողերում չկա հայ քաղաքացիական բնակչություն, դա մեր ներքին խնդիրն է, ոչ թե հողերի։ Ու դա էլ է լուծել պետք։
> 
> Էլի դեմագոգիկ զրույց ես ուզում։ Լավ, մեկ անգամ էլ ուզածդ ուղով գնամ։ Արի փորձեմ բարձրաձայն տրամաբանել փոխզիջումների մասին... եթե մեր ստանալիքը «բաց սահմաններն են», ու երկու թուրքական երկիրներն էլ են դրանից շահում, ապա եկեք պայմանավորվենք դրանք բացել առանց տարածքային պասերի։ Մեր զիջումը այս հարցում կարող է լինել, օրինակ, պարզեցված կարգով խաղաղ բնակչության տրանզիտը Հայաստանի (Արցախը ընդգրկված) տարածքով բուն Ադրբեջանի ու Նախիջևանի միջև։ Սրա համար կարծում եմ պիտի սահմանը դեմիլիտիրազացվի, բայց սա պետք է անել այժմյան հպման գծի երկու կողմերից էլ, ոչ թե հպման գիծը տեղափոխել, նոր դեմիլիտիրազացնել։ Փոխզիջում կլինի նաև էլեկտրացանցերի համակցումը, ջրային ռեսուրսների բարիդրացիական բաշխումը և այլն, բայց այս ամենն էլ կարելի է անել առանց հողեր զիջելու։ Ու սա կոնկրետ Թուրքիային առաջարկվել է, բայց իրենց կողմից մերժվել է։ Ավելի մեծ զիջում կլինի [խիստ կվոտաներով] թույլատրել ադրբեջանցիներին վերադառնալ [հայկական] Արցախ հիմնական բնակության։ Փոխզիջում կլինի նաև թույլատրել Ադրբեջանից արտաքսված հայերին և Հայաստանից արտաքսված ադրբեջանցիներին իրենց հարազատների գերազմանները այցելել։ Բայց տարածք Հայքը չունի զիջելու։ Համենայն դեպս՝ ոչ ներկայիս Ադրբեջանին։
> 
> Ու քո հետ համաձայն եմ գոնե նրանում, որ ուժեղ տարածաշրջանը բոլորին էլ օգտակար է, ու բաց սահմանները դրան կնպաստեն։ Բայց տարբերվում ենք մենք նրանում, որ, ըստ իս, տարածաշրջանը պիտի սկսվի ուժեղացվել ու որոշ արդյունքներ այս ուղղությամբ գրանցվեն, նոր խոսենք կոնֆլիկտի վերջնական կարգավորման մասին, ոչ թե հակառակը։


ապեր, կներես, բայց դու իրականությունից կտրված ես ու չես կարողանում ճշտ գնահատել հայաստանի, թուրքիայի ու ադրբեջանի ուժերը... թուրքիան ունի մոտ 80 միլիոն բնակչություն ու աշխարհի 14րդ էկոնոմիկան ա, ադրբեջանն ունի նավթ/ գազ ու էդ նավթն ու գազը առնող, դրա համար իրան ներող երկրներ... Հայաստանն ունի... գիտես....

բոլորս էլ ապրում ենք էս տարածաշրջաում ու ունենք ընդհանուր շահեր... հիմա ասա էս վիճակում ինչ կարանք մենք իրանց տանք ու իրանք մեզ ինչ կարան տան... մենակ պնդրում եմ կարճ... առանց տրամաբանական շղթաների...մի հատը արեցիր, տեսանք...ասեմ, լավ խնդալու ա... եթե ուզում ես քեզ լուրջ ընդունեն, պտի լուրջ մոըենաս, պրակտիկ... 

դու եթե թուրքիան լիմեիր, կընդունեի՞ր քո առաջարկը...

----------


## Վիշապ

> ապեր, կներես, բայց դու իրականությունից կտրված ես ու չես կարողանում ճշտ գնահատել հայաստանի, թուրքիայի ու ադրբեջանի ուժերը... թուրքիան ունի մոտ 80 միլիոն բնակչություն ու աշխարհի 14րդ էկոնոմիկան ա, ադրբեջանն ունի նավթ/ գազ ու էդ նավթն ու գազը առնող, դրա համար իրան ներող երկրներ... Հայաստանն ունի... գիտես....
> 
> բոլորս էլ ապրում ենք էս տարածաշրջաում ու ունենք ընդհանուր շահեր... հիմա ասա էս վիճակում ինչ կարանք մենք իրանց տանք ու իրանք մեզ ինչ կարան տան... մենակ պնդրում եմ կարճ... առանց տրամաբանական շղթաների...մի հատը արեցիր, տեսանք...ասեմ, լավ խնդալու ա... եթե ուզում ես քեզ լուրջ ընդունեն, պտի լուրջ մոըենաս, պրակտիկ... 
> 
> դու եթե թուրքիան լիմեիր, կընդունեի՞ր քո առաջարկը...


Մեֆ, ինձ թվում է, էս վիճակում մենք շատ-շատ կարանք սաղով գնանք Թուրքիա մարմնավաճառություն անելու :Xeloq: 
Էլի ծխած ե՞ս եկել :Ճ

----------

Quyr Qery (02.03.2017), Գաղթական (26.02.2017), Ծլնգ (26.02.2017), Տրիբուն (26.02.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ինձ թվում է, էս վիճակում մենք շատ-շատ կարանք սաղով գնանք Թուրքիա մարմնավաճառություն անելու
> Էլի ծխած ե՞ս եկել :Ճ


Վիշապ... մարմնավաճառության արդեն գնում են, անլեգալ էլ են մնում.... հանգդտանալու էլ են գնում, աբրանքել եմ բերում չերեզներով... գիտեմ կոմայի մեջ ես եղել վերջին 20 տարիմ, բայց հո կարա՞ս քարտեզը բացես, վիճակավրությունը նայես էկոնոմիկան նայես... թե՞ սրանք քո նման տղի համար ֆակտորներ չեն... 

մի քիչ կարա՞ս լուրջ մոտենաս առանք քաջնազարային փիլիսոփայության...

ռեալ հարց եմ տալիս, ընգել եք պատեպատ, ի՜նչ ֆոկուսնիկություն ասես անում եք, ձեզ էլ թվում ա ձեզ ոչ տենում են, ոչ էլ ջոկում են ինչ եք անում...

----------


## Ծլնգ

> ռեալ հարց եմ տալիս, ընգել եք պատեպատ, ի՜նչ ֆոկուսնիկություն ասես անում եք, ձեզ էլ թվում ա ձեզ ոչ տենում են, ոչ էլ ջոկում են ինչ եք անում...


Մեֆ ջան, ո՛չ տեսնելիքդ ա լավ աշխատում, ո՛չ էլ ջոկելիքդ։

Եթե Թուրքիան ուզենար բարիդրացիական հարաբերություններ, ինչո՞ւ պիտի չհամաձայնվեր։ Է չստացվեց, թե հեչ էլ չեն ուզում Հայաստանը մի գրամ աճի ու լավանա։ Բա էլ ի՞նչ խերից (խեռից) ես դու այս տիպի հարևանի ախպորը հող տալիս։

Բայց քո ասելիքն էլ հասկացանք... դու համ էկոնոմիկայի մասնագետ ես, համ հմուտ բանակցություններ վարող ես, համ թուրքի հոգեբանությունը ներսից-դրսից ճանաչած ես, համ էլ, կարծես, ԼՏՊ-ի ոռը մտած ես։ Եղբայր, քեզ հաճելի «լուրջ» մոտեցումներով քննարկումներ...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ... մարմնավաճառության արդեն գնում են, անլեգալ էլ են մնում.... հանգդտանալու էլ են գնում, աբրանքել եմ բերում չերեզներով... գիտեմ կոմայի մեջ ես եղել վերջին 20 տարիմ, բայց հո կարա՞ս քարտեզը բացես, վիճակավրությունը նայես էկոնոմիկան նայես... թե՞ սրանք քո նման տղի համար ֆակտորներ չեն... 
> 
> մի քիչ կարա՞ս լուրջ մոտենաս առանք քաջնազարային փիլիսոփայության...
> 
> ռեալ հարց եմ տալիս, ընգել եք պատեպատ, ի՜նչ ֆոկուսնիկություն ասես անում եք, ձեզ էլ թվում ա ձեզ ոչ տենում են, ոչ էլ ջոկում են ինչ եք անում...


Մեֆ ջան, քո տրամաբանությամբ, աշխարհում հիմա մանր պետություններ պիտի չլինեին, սաղ պիտի կերված կամ փոխզիջված լինեին, բայց թարսի պես վերջերս դրանք շատացել ու շատանում են:
Դու ուղղակի շատ ես ֆոկուս եղած ինքդ քեզ վրա, չես նկատում աշխարհում ինչ է կատարվում… Կարող ա՞ էս օգնի:

----------

Lion (26.02.2017), Տրիբուն (26.02.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, ո՛չ տեսնելիքդ ա լավ աշխատում, ո՛չ էլ ջոկելիքդ։
> 
> Եթե Թուրքիան ուզենար բարիդրացիական հարաբերություններ, ինչո՞ւ պիտի չհամաձայնվեր։ Է չստացվեց, թե հեչ էլ չեն ուզում Հայաստանը մի գրամ աճի ու լավանա։ Բա էլ ի՞նչ խերից (խեռից) ես դու այս տիպի հարևանի ախպորը հող տալիս։
> 
> Բայց քո ասելիքն էլ հասկացանք... դու համ էկոնոմիկայի մասնագետ ես, համ հմուտ բանակցություններ վարող ես, համ թուրքի հոգեբանությունը ներսից-դրսից ճանաչած ես, համ էլ, կարծես, ԼՏՊ-ի ոռը մտած ես։ Եղբայր, քեզ հաճելի «լուրջ» մոտեցումներով քննարկումներ...


Ծնգլ ջան, արի ավելի հեշտ հարցեր տամ, ոնց տենում եմ դժվարանում ես... տարածաշրջանի քարտեզը տեսած կա՞ս, թուրքիայի ու ադրբեջանի բնակչություն ինչքա՞ն ա, թուրքիայի տնտեսությունն ի՞նչ վիճակում ա... օգնության կարգով ասեմ որ սրանք փաբլիք ինֆորմացիաներ են, կարաս գուգլես... նույն ձևի ոնց որ օրգազմի մասին ես գուգլում տենց հավեսով... 

սըրչ արա, it might ring a bell…

----------


## Ծլնգ

> *Ծնգլ*


սիկտիր...

----------

Gayl (26.02.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, քո տրամաբանությամբ, աշխարհում հիմա մանր պետություններ պիտի չլինեին, սաղ պիտի կերված կամ փոխզիջված լինեին, բայց թարսի պես վերջերս դրանք շատացել ու շատանում են:
> Դու ուղղակի շատ ես ֆոկուս եղած ինքդ քեզ վրա, չես նկատում աշխարհում ինչ է կատարվում… Կարող ա՞ էս օգնի:


սաղ չեն կերվել բայց սաղն էլ փոխզիջել են... եթե կոնֆլիկտ կա, ապա փոխզիջում կամ էլ իրար տալիս են էնքան մինչև մեկը փլուզվում ա ու դրան պարտադրում են պայմաններ... էս ա...

բայց մենք հայերս, տենց չենք մտածում, մենք բարդույթավերված ենք, մեզ հաջողվել ա 1000 տարվա մեջ առաջին անգամ մի երկու կտոր հող գրավել, որի խաթեր կարանք սաղ երկիրը վարի տանք ու ժողովրդին չամչի գրավ դնենք... մեզ թվում ա բանակով ամեն հարց լուծվում ա ու կարծում ենք որ բանակն ամեն գնով ուժեղացնենք սաղ հարցերը կլուծվի... մենք նման ենք էն երեխին որի ձեռը չագուչ են տվել ու իրան թվում ա ամեն բան չագուչով են սարքում... մենք նույնիսկ փոխզիջումը չենք հասկանում ճիշտ... էդ մեր համար նվաստացուցիչ ա...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> սիկտիր...


այ էս չեղավ... արդար չի... վիրավորվեցի....

----------

Բարեկամ (26.02.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> այ էս չեղավ... արդար չի... վիրավորվեցի....


Երբ կսկսես դիմացինիդ այնքան հարգել, որ 4 տառանոց մականունը կսովորես ճիշտ գրել, այն էլ դրա մասին արդեն մեկ անգամ խոսք լինելուց հետո, կարող ա մի քիչ սկսեմ մտահոգվել ինչից կարաս վիրավորվես, ու ինչից՝ ոչ... իսկ մինչ այդ... արդեն ասեցի ինչ անես (լինես)։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Երբ կսկսես դիմացինիդ այնքան հարգել, որ 4 տառանոց մականունը կսովորես ճիշտ գրել, այն էլ դրա մասին արդեն մեկ անգամ խոսք լինելուց հետո, կարող ա մի քիչ սկսեմ մտահոգվել ինչից կարաս վիրավորվես, ու ինչից՝ ոչ... իսկ մինչ այդ... արդեն ասեցի ինչ անես (լինես)։


դեֆոլտով մարդը հարգանքի արժանի ա, էնքան ժամանակ քանի դեռ չի կորցրել...




> .... համ էլ, կարծես, ԼՏՊ-ի ոռը մտած ես..


.

էս տողերի հեղինակին ես հենց էսքան էլ հարգելու եմ Ծնգլ ջան... 

էս ա...

----------


## Ծլնգ

> դեֆոլտով մարդը հարգանքի արժանի ա, էնքան ժամանակ քանի դեռ չի կորցրել...
> 
> .
> 
> էս տողերի հեղինակին ես հենց էսքան էլ հարգելու եմ Ծնգլ ջան... 
> 
> էս ա...


հա, հեչ, դե շարունակի «արդար չի» ճչալ, քանի ս-դ ես գրում...  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> հա, հեչ, դե շարունակի «արդար չի» ճչալ, քանի ս-դ ես գրում...


ինչ եմ գրու՞մ

----------


## Վիշապ

> սաղ չեն կերվել բայց սաղն էլ փոխզիջել են... եթե կոնֆլիկտ կա, ապա փոխզիջում կամ էլ իրար տալիս են էնքան մինչև մեկը փլուզվում ա ու դրան պարտադրում են պայմաններ... էս ա...
> 
> բայց մենք հայերս, տենց չենք մտածում, մենք բարդույթավերված ենք, մեզ հաջողվել ա 1000 տարվա մեջ առաջին անգամ մի երկու կտոր հող գրավել, որի խաթեր կարանք սաղ երկիրը վարի տանք ու ժողովրդին չամչի գրավ դնենք... մեզ թվում ա բանակով ամեն հարց լուծվում ա ու կարծում ենք որ բանակն ամեն գնով ուժեղացնենք սաղ հարցերը կլուծվի... մենք նման ենք էն երեխին որի ձեռը չագուչ են տվել ու իրան թվում ա ամեն բան չագուչով են սարքում... մենք նույնիսկ փոխզիջումը չենք հասկանում ճիշտ... էդ մեր համար նվաստացուցիչ ա...


Մեֆ էս պահին դիրքերում լարված վիճակ ա։ Ու պատկերացրու քո 
խաղաղասիրաէկոմոնմիստագլոբալիստաճանապարհաբացափոխզիջումատուֆտաբանություն  ներով մի հատ այցելեիր սահման։ 
Հավեսով ընենց բուռդ կտային, միանգամից կինքնափոխզիջվեիր։

----------

Lion (26.02.2017), Գաղթական (26.02.2017)

----------


## Gayl

> բայց մենք հայերս, տենց չենք մտածում, մենք բարդույթավերված ենք, մեզ հաջողվել ա 1000 տարվա մեջ առաջին անգամ մի երկու կտոր հող գրավել, որի խաթեր կարանք սաղ երկիրը վարի տանք ու ժողովրդին չամչի գրավ դնենք... մեզ թվում ա բանակով ամեն հարց լուծվում ա ու կարծում ենք որ բանակն ամեն գնով ուժեղացնենք սաղ հարցերը կլուծվի...


Գրավել?? Մենք հող ենք գրավել? 
2000 տարվա մեջ առաջին անգամ ասել ենք  հանուն ձեր խոստացած խաղաղության չկա ձեզ հող տալու ու մամաները լացացնելով ազատգրել և պահպանել ենք ազատագրած տարածքները։ 
Ուժն է ծնում իրավունք։ Ունես հզոր բանակ ուրեմն կթելադրես պայմաններ։ Չունես, ուրեմն հանուն մի երկու տարվա խաղաղության հող կհանձնես։

----------

Lion (26.02.2017), Ծլնգ (26.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ... հիմա ասա էս վիճակում ինչ կարանք մենք իրանց տանք ...


Էկեք ոռ տանք։

----------

Quyr Qery (02.03.2017), Ծլնգ (26.02.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ էս պահին դիրքերում լարված վիճակ ա։ Ու պատկերացրու քո 
> խաղաղասիրաէկոմոնմիստագլոբալիստաճանապարհաբացափոխզիջումատուֆտաբանություն  ներով մի հատ այցելեիր սահման։ 
> Հավեսով ընենց բուռդ կտային, միանգամից կինքնափոխզիջվեիր։


Վիշապ ջան, արի ավելի պարզ բացատրեմ ու դու ։էն վախտ կիմանաս էդ ինչ ա...

երբ որ 18 տարեկան էնտուզիաստ, հայրենասեր երեխեքին ասում ես գնացեք զոհվեք հանուն հայրենիքի առանց չնչին անգամ գաղափար ունենալու թե ինչ ա վերջնական լուծումը լինելու, այսինքն դու գացափար չունես թե էս երեխեքը մինչև երբ են սենց զոհվելու ու որ էս անգամ զոհվեցին ինչի են հասնելու՝ որն ա վերջնական ակտուալ նպատակը (հայրենիքի պաշտպանությունը բուլշեթ ա դառնում), ապա դա, եթե կոպիտ բառ չօգտագործեմ, անբարոյականություն ա. նամանավանդ քո պարագայում երբ որ մեռնողը դու չես, հերիք չի հլա սկի երկրում չես...

ոչ դու, ոչ ես որևէ բարոյական իրավունք չունենք կոչ անելու որ զոհվեն, մանավանդ որ սրա վերջը չի երևում... դու գիտե՞ս մինչև երբ են սենց զոհվելու... եթե գիտես ասա, կարող ա արժե... եթե չգիտես, կամ չունես ու ոչ էլ պատրաստ ես գնալ ու զոհվել, shut the fuck up, ok?

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էկեք ոռ տանք։


So option-ը՝ կամ երեխեքը անվերջ զոհվում են կամ ոռ ենք տալի՞... էս ա՞, Տրիբուն ջան, մեր տարբերակները...

Լավ, ասենք որոշել եք որ սենց պտի զոհվենք որ մեր հողերը պահենք... օքեյ... մինչև ե՞րբ... վերջնական արդյունքը ե՞րբ ենք տեսնելու ու ինչ ա լինելու... ո՞նց եք պատկերացնում... ասա իմանամ, կարող ա համաձայնվեմ...

----------


## Gayl

> Վիշապ ջան, արի ավելի պարզ բացատրեմ ու դու ։էն վախտ կիմանաս էդ ինչ ա...
> 
> երբ որ 18 տարեկան էնտուզիաստ, հայրենասեր երեխեքին ասում ես գնացեք զոհվեք հանուն հայրենիքի առանց չնչին անգամ գաղափար ունենալու թե ինչ ա վերջնական լուծումը լինելու, այսինքն դու գացափար չունես թե էս երեխեքը մինչև երբ են սենց զոհվելու ու որ էս անգամ զոհվեցին ինչի են հասնելու՝ որն ա վերջնական ակտուալ նպատակը (հայրենիքի պաշտպանությունը բուլշեթ ա դառնում), ապա դա, եթե կոպիտ բառ չօգտագործեմ, անբարոյականություն ա. նամանավանդ քո պարագայում երբ որ մեռնողը դու չես, հերիք չի հլա սկի երկրում չես...
> 
> ոչ դու, ոչ ես որևէ բարոյական իրավունք չունենք կոչ անելու որ զոհվեն, մանավանդ որ սրա վերջը չի երևում... դու գիտե՞ս մինչև երբ են սենց զոհվելու... եթե գիտես ասա, կարող ա արժե... եթե չգիտես, կամ չունես ու ոչ էլ պատրաստ ես գնալ ու զոհվել, shut the fuck up, ok?


Իսկ դու իրավունք չունես մեր վաղվա օրը ստրկացնելու ու մեզ մոռթելու առաջարկ անես։ Մանավանդ որ Հայաստանում չես ապրում։

----------

Lion (26.02.2017)

----------


## Gayl

> հայրենասեր երեխեքին ասում ես գնացեք զոհվեք հանուն հայրենիքի


Երեխա չեն։ Տղամարդ տղերք են։ Քեզանից շատ ավելի տղամարդ։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Երեխա չեն։ Տղամարդ տղերք են։ Քեզանից շատ ավելի տղամարդ։


Գել, ախպոր պես, յան տուր....

----------


## Gayl

> Գել, ախպոր պես, յան տուր....


Դե ուրեմն սրտաճմլիկ տողեր մի գրի։ Էդ տղերքի համար քեզանից պակաս չենք ցավում ու սիրտներս քո սրտից պակաս չի մրմռում։ 
Ապեր պտուկներդ խփի արևին ու քո համար կայֆ լռվի, ինչ մի բզբզում ես?

----------

Lion (26.02.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե ուրեմն սրտաճմլիկ տողեր մի գրի։ Էդ տղերքի համար քեզանից պակաս չենք ցավում ու սիրտներս քո սրտից պակաս չի մրմռում։ 
> Ապեր պտուկներդ խփի արևին ու քո համար կայֆ լռվի, ինչ մի բզբզում ես?


Գել, չափերդ մի անցի... ու դուռռակ դուռռակ մի խոսա... 

եթե խելոք վան ես ուզում ասես, պարզ հարց ունեմ... էս սահմանային կռիվերի ու պաըերազմների վրջնական արդյունքը ո՞րն ա... կռվելու ենք էնքան միչև ադրբեջանցիները պրծնե՞ն, թե՞ էթալու ենք Բաքուն գրավենք...

էդքամ խելոք ես էս հարցին պատասխանի... եթե չես կարում, մի խառնվի...

----------


## Gayl

> Գել, չափերդ մի անցի... ու դուռռակ դուռռակ մի խոսա... 
> 
> եթե խելոք վան ես ուզում ասես, պարզ հարց ունեմ... էս սահմանային կռիվերի ու պաըերազմների վրջնական արդյունքը ո՞րն ա... կռվելու ենք էնքան միչև ադրբեջանցիները պրծնե՞ն, թե՞ էթալու ենք Բաքուն գրավենք...
> 
> էդքամ խելոք ես էս հարցին պատասխանի... եթե չես կարում, մի խառնվի...


Էթալու ԵՆՔ?։ճճճճճճճ
Որ գնալու լինեն դու էլ ես գնալու?? Մեֆին տարեք վալերյանկես բերեք։
Ինչքան? Չգիտեմ։ Երևի էնքան, որ քո պես մտածողները կամ շատ քչանան կամ էլ վապշե չլինեն։

----------


## Gayl

> Գել, չափերդ մի անցի... ու դուռռակ դուռռակ մի խոսա...


Մեֆ ախր դու չես կարա իմ հետ սենց խոսաս։ Քո պես մի հոգի էլ կոմպի հետևից իրան վագրակատու ա պատկերացնում։

----------


## Արէա

Սահմանին ցանկացած կրակոց հետևանք ա մի «թուրքը մնում ա թուրք» մեր կողմից, ու մի «հայը մնում ա հայ» իրենց կողմից հնչող դեբիլության։
Ե՞րբ փորձեցիր պետական քարոզչության մակարդակով ադրբեջանի ժողովրդին բարեկամության կոչ անել (կամ իրենք մեզ), որ պատասխան չստացար։
Բացի ագրեսիայի քարոզից, ու նման կոչ հնչեցնող մարդկանց դավաճանի պիտակ կպցնելուց ուրիշ բան չկա, բա ուզում ես չկրակե՞ն։

Մարդ չգիտի ինչ անի: 
Երբ հհկ ընտրող մեծամասնությունն ա սենց տրամադրություններ արտահայտում, էլի հասկանում ես, քաշվում ես մի կողմ։ 
Բայց մտածող մարդկանց մոտ հանդիպելիս արդեն չգիտես ինչ անես անելանելիության զգացումից (

----------

Աթեիստ (26.02.2017)

----------


## Lion

*Արէա* , վերջին 1.000 տարվա պատմությունը քեզ քիչ է օրինակներ տվել, որ թուրքը մնում է թուրք? Իսկ ինչ է արել հայը, որ թուրքը հիմք ունենա էդ կոնտեքստով ասելու, թե, հայը մնում է հայ? Մենք խաղաղ ապրել ենք, իրենք՝ կոտորել, մենք ստեղծել ու արարել ենք՝ իրենք քանդել, տենց չի?

Ու ասեմ, թե սրա վերջը որն է՝ մենք հզորանում ենք, Ադրբեջանը քայքայվում է կամ մենք ենք օգնում, որ քայքայվի, դուրս ենք գալիս Կուրի ափ ու *վերջ:*

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էթալու ԵՆՔ?։ճճճճճճճ
> Որ գնալու լինեն դու էլ ես գնալու?? Մեֆին տարեք վալերյանկես բերեք։
> Ինչքան? Չգիտեմ։ Երևի էնքան, որ քո պես մտածողները կամ շատ քչանան կամ էլ վապշե չլինեն։


հա ախպեր, գնացեք, չուզողն էլ ես ըլնեմ...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ախր դու չես կարա իմ հետ սենց խոսաս։ Քո պես մի հոգի էլ կոմպի հետևից իրան վագրակատու ա պատկերացնում։


իսկ քեզ թվում ա դու կարա՞ս իմ հետ տենց խոսաս...

----------


## Արէա

> *Արէա* , վերջին 1.000 տարվա պատմությունը քեզ քիչ է օրինակներ տվել, որ թուրքը մնում է թուրք? Իսկ ինչ է արել հայը, որ թուրքը հիմք ունենա էդ կոնտեքստով ասելու, թե, հայը մնում է հայ? Մենք խաղաղ ապրել ենք, իրենք՝ կոտորել, մենք ստեղծել ու արարել ենք՝ իրենք քանդել, տենց չի?
> 
> Ու ասեմ, թե սրա վերջը որն է՝ մենք հզորանում ենք, Ադրբեջանը քայքայվում է կամ մենք ենք օգնում, որ քայքայվի, դուրս ենք գալիս Կուրի ափ ու *վերջ:*


Թուրքը մնում ա թուրք, պարսիկը մնում ա պարսիկ, բյուզանդացին մնում ա բյուզանդացի, ռուսը մնում ա ռուս։
Բայց չգիտես ինչի, օրինակ վրացիների համար ոչ թուրքն ա թուրք մնում, ոչ հայը՝ հայ, ոչ էլ ռուսը՝ ռուս։
Մենակ մեր համար են բոլորը թուրք մնում։

----------

Mephistopheles (26.02.2017), Աթեիստ (26.02.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ...
> 
> Ու ասեմ, թե սրա վերջը որն է՝ մենք հզորանում ենք, Ադրբեջանը քայքայվում է կամ մենք ենք օգնում, որ քայքայվի, դուրս ենք գալիս Կուրի ափ ու *վերջ:*


մերսի Լիոն ջան... վերջը մեկն եղավ որ իմ ուղիղ հարցին ուղիղ պատասխան տվեց... ո՞վ կարա չհամաձայնվի սրա հետ... էս էի ուզում...

դժվար ե՞ր...

----------


## Gayl

> հա ախպեր, գնացեք, չուզողն էլ ես ըլնեմ...


Ես գնամ?? Գնացողը կարծեմ դու էիր։

----------


## Gayl

> իսկ քեզ թվում ա դու կարա՞ս իմ հետ տենց խոսաս...


Դե ուրեմն էնպիսի բաներ ասա, որ ինձ թույլ տամ քեզ վիրավորեմ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Թուրքը մնում ա թուրք, պարսիկը մնում ա պարսիկ, բյուզանդացին մնում ա բյուզանդացի, ռուսը մնում ա ռուս։
> Բայց չգիտես ինչի, օրինակ վրացիների համար ոչ թուրքն ա թուրք մնում, ոչ հայը՝ հայ, ոչ էլ ռուսը՝ ռուս։
> Մենակ մեր համար են բոլորը թուրք մնում։


Արէա ջան, վրացիներին 100 տարի առաջ չեն ցեղասպանել, ու էսօրվա Վրաստանն էլ պատմության ընթացքում եղած ամենամեծ Վրաստանն ա, նույնիսկ կորցրած Աբխազիայով ու Օսեթիայով։ Չնայած, լավ հիշացրիր, ռուսները Օսեթիայում խաղաղապահ էին աշխատում, համաձայնագիր կար, միջազգային երաշխիքներ, բայց հենց պահն եկավ, թքեցին խաղաղապահական առաքելության վրա ու հինգ օրում հասան Թբիլիսի, քիչ էր մնում Վրաստանը վերջանար։

Հ․Գ․ Մի բան էլ, Վրաստանի սահմաններն էլ հո բաց են, սաղի հետ բարեկամաբար առևտուր ա անում, շփվում են, տուրիստ-մուրիստ, գազատար-նավթավատար: Ինչ-որ Հայաստանից շատ առաջ չի գնացել էտ երկիրը: Էն առումներով էլ, որտեղ Հայաստանի լաաաավ առաջ ա, լրիվ ներքին խնդիրն են - կաշառակերություն, ոստիկանություն, դատական համակարգ, հարկերը վճարել, և այն, էտ էլ ղուրբան լինեն Սահակաշվիլիին, ոչ թե Էրդողանին կամ Ալիևի բաց սահմաններին:

----------

Lion (26.02.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես գնամ?? Գնացողը կարծեմ դու էիր։


չէ չէ... երևում ա իրար սխալ ենք հասկացել... ինձ թվաց քո պատասխանը Բաքուն գրավելն ա, ես էլ ասի գրավեք...

... բայց պլանները փոխվել են, մինչև քուռն ենք գնում... ադրբեջանին էլ նրսից քանդում ենք...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե ուրեմն էնպիսի բաներ ասա, որ ինձ թույլ տամ քեզ վիրավորեմ։


ի՞նչ չասեմ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ե՞րբ փորձեցիր պետական քարոզչության մակարդակով ադրբեջանի ժողովրդին բարեկամության կոչ անել (կամ իրենք մեզ), որ պատասխան չստացար։
> Բացի ագրեսիայի քարոզից, ու նման կոչ հնչեցնող մարդկանց դավաճանի պիտակ կպցնելուց ուրիշ բան չկա, բա ուզում ես չկրակե՞ն։


Էն գյուղին յաթաղանի բերան տանող խաչով տերտերն էլի եկավ աչքիս առաջ  :LOL:  Ապեր, եկեք բարեկամության կոչ անենք: Ես հորս արև դեմ չեմ: Մնում ա սպասել, որ էտ կոչդ ուրախ բացականչություններով ու սալյուտով կընդունվի մի երկրում, որտեղ սալդատի գլուխ կտրելն ու ֆեյսբուքով ազգովի կայֆավատ լինելը, կամ քնած սպային կացինով սպանելը ու ազգային հերոս հռչակվելը, նորմայա: Նենց չի, որ մենք հրեշտակներ ենք, բայց կարծեմ մի անգամ էլ ենք էս քննակել, Հայաստանում պետական մակարդակով ազգատյատություն ու դաժանություն չի քարոզվում:

----------

Lion (26.02.2017), Գաղթական (26.02.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արէա ջան, վրացիներին 100 տարի առաջ չեն ցեղասպանել, ու էսօրվա Վրաստանն էլ պատմության ընթացքում եղած ամենամեծ Վրաստանն ա, նույնիսկ կորցրած Աբխազիայով ու Օսեթիայով։ Չնայած, լավ հիշացրիր, ռուսները Օսեթիայում խաղաղապահ էին աշխատում, համաձայնագիր կար, միջազգային երաշխիքներ, բայց հենց պահն եկավ, թքեցին խաղաղապահական առաքելության վրա ու հինգ օրում հասան Թբիլիսի, քիչ էր մնում Վրաստանը վերջանար։


Տրիբուն ջան, հիմա էս խի՞ ես ասում... ո՞նց ա էսի մեր գործին առնչվում կամ ձեր ըեսակետը (աստված գիտի էդ որն ա) արդարացնում

----------


## Gayl

> չէ չէ... երևում ա իրար սխալ ենք հասկացել... ինձ թվաց քո պատասխանը Բաքուն գրավելն ա, ես էլ ասի գրավեք...
> 
> ... բայց պլանները փոխվել են, մինչև քուռն ենք գնում... ադրբեջանին էլ նրսից քանդում ենք...


Ես եմ էդպիսի բան ասել?? Չեմ ասել չէ? 
Վանգայից ես սովորել?

----------


## Gayl

> ի՞նչ չասեմ...


Վալյերանկես։

----------


## Գաղթական

Արէա ջան,
եթե իրոք վստահ ես թուրք-վրացական եղբայրություն չասեմ՝ բարիդրացիության վրա,
համեցիր խնդրեմ.
Աջարիային հաշվված ժամանակա մնացել Վրաստանի կազմում մնալու

----------


## Տրիբուն

> So option-ը՝ կամ երեխեքը անվերջ զոհվում են կամ ոռ ենք տալի՞... էս ա՞, Տրիբուն ջան, մեր տարբերակները...
> 
> Լավ, ասենք որոշել եք որ սենց պտի զոհվենք որ մեր հողերը պահենք... օքեյ... մինչև ե՞րբ... վերջնական արդյունքը ե՞րբ ենք տեսնելու ու ինչ ա լինելու... ո՞նց եք պատկերացնում... ասա իմանամ, կարող ա համաձայնվեմ...


Ապեր, իմ հետ մի վիճի, ես քո հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ։  Ես էսօր առավոտը քարտեզը նայել եմ ու ճշտել եմ․ Թուրքիան իսկականից մեծ երկիր ա, լիքը մարդ ա ընդեղ ապրում, Ադրբեջանն էլ նավթ ու գազ ունի: Ու մենք էլ պիտի մի բան իրանց տանք, որ հանգստանան, մեզ չուտեն, բարիդրացիանանք։ Դրա համար էլ ասում եմ սկզբից մի հատ ոռ տանք, թուրքերը էտ էլ են սիրուն:

----------

Mephistopheles (26.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, հիմա էս խի՞ ես ասում... ո՞նց ա էսի մեր գործին առնչվում կամ ձեր ըեսակետը (աստված գիտի էդ որն ա) արդարացնում


Ախպեր, ես բան չեմ ասել, իմ տեսակետը արդեն հայտնի ա, ես տալու կողմնակից եմ: Պռոստը ուզում եմ համատեղենք հաճելին օգտակարի հետ:

----------

Mephistopheles (26.02.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Տրիբուուուն.... I love you, man...

----------


## Արէա

> Արէա ջան, վրացիներին 100 տարի առաջ չեն ցեղասպանել, ու էսօրվա Վրաստանն էլ պատմության ընթացքում եղած ամենամեծ Վրաստանն ա, նույնիսկ կորցրած Աբխազիայով ու Օսեթիայով։ Չնայած, լավ հիշացրիր, ռուսները Օսեթիայում խաղաղապահ էին աշխատում, համաձայնագիր կար, միջազգային երաշխիքներ, բայց հենց պահն եկավ, թքեցին խաղաղապահական առաքելության վրա ու հինգ օրում հասան Թբիլիսի, քիչ էր մնում Վրաստանը վերջանար։


Բա ինչի՞ չվերջացավ։
Տրիբուն, Վրաստանը մի 20 տոկոս օկուպացված տարածք ունի, թշնամին էլ տուֆտա ադրբեջանը չի, գերհզոր ռուսաստանն ա, բայց քանի որ վրաստանը խելքը գլխին երկիր ա, ոչ թե ուռա հայրենասիրական միություն, դրանից ոչ թե ողբերգություն ա սարքում, ու ժողովրդին ուղարկում աբխազիայի ու օսեթիայի սահմանին զոհվելու, այլ վերացնում ա պարտադիր զինվորական ծառայությունն ու հեսա աբխազիայի հետ բացում ա սահմանը։




> Հ․Գ․ Մի բան էլ, Վրաստանի սահմաններն էլ հո բաց են, սաղի հետ բարեկամաբար առևտուր ա անում, շփվում են, տուրիստ-մուրիստ, գազատար-նավթավատար: Ինչ-որ Հայաստանից շատ առաջ չի գնացել էտ երկիրը: Էն առումներով էլ, որտեղ Հայաստանի լաաաավ առաջ ա, լրիվ ներքին խնդիրն են - կաշառակերություն, ոստիկանություն, դատական համակարգ, հարկերը վճարել, և այն, էտ էլ ղուրբան լինեն Սահակաշվիլիին, ոչ թե Էրդողանին կամ Ալիևի բաց սահմաններին:


Ով ա ասում սահման բացեք որ զարգանանք, ասում ենք բացեք որ չմեռնենք։

----------


## Գաղթական

իսկ ընդհանրապես հայ-ազերիական հակամարտության ակունքներն ավելի լավ հասկանալու համար խորհուրդ կտամ ծանոթանալ Շեխտմանի աշխատության հետ..
ինքն էլ, ի միջի այլոց, ազգությամբ հրեա է: էնպես որ իր անաչառությունն էս հարցում կասկածներ չպիտի որ առաջացնեն...

----------


## Արէա

> Էն գյուղին յաթաղանի բերան տանող խաչով տերտերն էլի եկավ աչքիս առաջ  Ապեր, եկեք բարեկամության կոչ անենք: Ես հորս արև դեմ չեմ: Մնում ա սպասել, որ էտ կոչդ ուրախ բացականչություններով ու սալյուտով կընդունվի մի երկրում, սալդատի գլուխ կտրեն էլ ֆեյսբուքով ազգովի կայֆավատ լինելը, կամ քնած սպային կացինով սպանելը ու ազգային հերոս հռչակվելը, նորմայա: Նենց չի, որ մենք հրեշտակներ ենք, բայց կարծեմ մի անգամ էլ ենք էս քննակել, Հայաստանում պետական մակարդակով ազգատյատություն ու դաժանություն չի քարոզվում:


Հարցը նորից տամ. ե՞րբ նման կոչ արեցիր, որ պատասխան չստացար։
Իրենց մոտ պետական մակարդակով քարոզվում ա, որ հայը երազում ա առաջի պատահած ադրբեջանցուն խոջալի անի, դու ե՞րբ հակառակ մեսիջով հանդես եկար ուղղված ադրբեջանի ժողովրդին։

----------


## Lion

> Բա ինչի՞ չվերջացավ։
> Տրիբուն, Վրաստանը մի 20 տոկոս օկուպացված տարածք ունի, թշնամին էլ տուֆտա ադրբեջանը չի, գերհզոր ռուսաստանն ա, բայց քանի որ վրաստանը խելքը գլխին երկիր ա, ոչ թե ուռա հայրենասիրական միություն, դրանից ոչ թե ողբերգություն ա սարքում, ու ժողովրդին ուղարկում աբխազիայի ու օսեթիայի սահմանին զոհվելու, այլ վերացնում ա պարտադիր զինվորական ծառայությունն ու հեսա աբխազիայի հետ բացում ա սահմանը։


Վերջը լավ լինի... Վրացիք եղեռն չեն տեսել, սենց որ գնա՝ կտեսնեն...

----------


## varo987

> Բա ինչի՞ չվերջացավ։
> Վրաստանը մի 20 տոկոս օկուպացված տարածք ունի, թշնամին էլ տուֆտա ադրբեջանը չի, գերհզոր ռուսաստանն ա, բայց քանի որ *վրաստանը խելքը գլխին երկիր ա, ոչ թե ուռա հայրենասիրական միություն*, դրանից ոչ թե ողբերգություն ա սարքում, ու ժողովրդին ուղարկում աբխազիայի ու օսեթիայի սահմանին զոհվելու, այլ վերացնում ա պարտադիր զինվորական ծառայությունն ու հեսա աբխազիայի հետ բացում ա սահմանը։
> 
> 
> 
> Ով ա ասում սահման բացեք որ զարգանանք, ասում ենք բացեք որ չմեռնենք։


Ստեղ ավելի շատ աղվեսի դնչի պահնա ոչ թե խելքի.
Լավել ուղարկում էին ու զոհվում էին Աբխազիայում ու Օսիայում, բայց պարտվեցին պատերազմներներում ու համակերպվեցին պարտության մտքի հետ.

Էտ թշնամի պետությունում 100 հազարավոր վրաստանի քաղաքացիներ աշխատում են ու 100միլիոնովոր դոլլարներ տրանսվերտ են անում Վրաստան, էտ թշնամին իրանց պատրաստի արտադրանքի հիմնական շուկանա.
էտ թշնամի պետության քաղաքացիների համար միակողմանի չեղարկել են վիզաները, որ որպես տուրիստ գան ու իրանց փող բերեն.
Վրացիք ձև են անում թե ռուսները իրանց թշնամին են ու լավել գիտեն որ էտ սուտա, դրա համարել արխային ցրում են բանակը.


Այ որ մեր պես թշնամի ունենեին տենանք կցրեին բանակը թե չէ ու եթե ցրեին դրա վերջը ոնց կլներ.

20տարի չենք մեռե էլի չենք մեռնի արխային. ԼՏՊ-ի քելեխնել կուտենք, ու էնքան կսպասենք, որ Բատկայի ընկերուհուն ու բաջանաղինել վրացիքի պես խելոքանան ու համակերպվեն պարտության մտքի հետ.

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Սահմանին ցանկացած կրակոց հետևանք ա մի «թուրքը մնում ա թուրք» մեր կողմից, ու մի «հայը մնում ա հայ» իրենց կողմից հնչող դեբիլության։
> Ե՞րբ փորձեցիր պետական քարոզչության մակարդակով ադրբեջանի ժողովրդին բարեկամության կոչ անել (կամ իրենք մեզ), որ պատասխան չստացար։
> Բացի ագրեսիայի քարոզից, ու նման կոչ հնչեցնող մարդկանց դավաճանի պիտակ կպցնելուց ուրիշ բան չկա, բա ուզում ես չկրակե՞ն։


Արի ադրբեջանցիներին մի վայրկյան կողմ դնենք... թուրքերին «սիրելու» կոչեր պետական մակարդակով լիքն էլ եղան, ֆուտբոլ-մուտբոլ էլ նայեցինք, ստադիոնում «սիկտիր» ասել էլ արգելեցին։ Սերժն էլ սփյուռքով ֆռռաց ինչ թուքումուր ասես որ չկերավ էդ «թուրքի արյուն խմող դաշնակներից»։ Ասինք սկի խոստանում ենք չհիշացնել որ մեզ միլիոնով սրի եք քաշել, եկեք սահման բացենք, ինչ կըլի, համ ձեր պրծած արևմտյան շրջանները մի քիչ զարգացում կապրեն, համ էլ մենք անտալյա-մանտալյա գնալուց վրաստանում բենզինի փող չենք վատնի։ Վերջը իրենք մեզ «սիկտիր» չասի՞ն։

Իսկ ադրբեջանցիներին հա էլ սիրում ենք, հետները եվրոպական ծրագրեր-մրագրերի մասնակցելու սպաներ ենք ուղարկում, մեկ-մեկ նույնիսկ «յան» ազգանունով մարդ ա փորձում եղբայրական ադրբեջանում գնա հասարակական միջոցառումներին մասնակցի... իսկ «պետական քարոզչության մակարդակով ադրբեջանի ժողովրդին բարեկամության կոչ անել»-ը բան չի տա, որևհետև իրենք իրենց ժողովրդին ավելի լավ են ներքին «պետական քարոզչություն» անում, թե հայը ով ա։ Իսկ հայը փորձել ա բարեկամ լինել թե՛ թուրքին ու թե՛ ադրբեջանցուն 20րդ դարի սկզբին... տո ադրբեջանցիներին 20րդ դարի վերջում էլ ենք փորձել բարեկամ լինել։ Որոշները նույնիսկ Ադրբեջանի հայաբնակ գյուզերում հայերին կոչ էին անում եղբայրական գիրկը բաց ադրբեջանցուն ընդունել, իսկ ղարաբաղի հայերին՝ սսկվել տեղները նստել։ Բայց դե... մեր համար Սումգաիթը, Կիրովաբադը ու Բաքուն քիչ ա... էլի ենք եղբայրություն ուզում։

Ու չկարծես թե ադրբեջանատյացություն եմ քարոզում, ամենևին... ես իրենց լիքը սիրում եմ, բայց կուզեի այդ սիրելուց ես լինեի բարձունքներում, զենքն էլ՝ ձեռքիս... որևհետև երբ իրենք են բարձունքում, գրադն էլ՝ իմ վրա ուղղված, հեչ օրգազմ չեմ ստանում, գուրգուրանքը մի քիչ պակասում ա։

----------

Array (26.02.2017), Lion (26.02.2017), Գաղթական (26.02.2017), Վիշապ (27.02.2017), Տրիբուն (26.02.2017)

----------


## Array

Գիտեք՝ ես զարմանում եմ, որ մեզնից շատերը իրոք հավատում են,  թե ադրբեջանի ախորժակը մի քանի շրջան տալով կարելիա փակել։ Նախ Արցախի հողերի հսկայական մասը հլը գրավվածա , չենք ազատագրել հլը։ Ու հետո մեր բոլոր <նախագահներն> էլ պատրաստ են եղել տալ որը՛ 5 շրջան որը՛ 6, որը՛ 6,5 ։ Ադրբեջանի ուզածը էտ լիներ վաղուց էս հարցը փակված կլիներ։ Տո թե Արցախը լիներ մենակ էլի փակված էր , որովհետև  6 շրջան տալուց հետո ես կասկածում եմ թե կարողանաինք պահել մնացած մասը։ Կամ ենթադրենք Արցախը սաղ տվեցինք ու պրծավ պատերազմը , կարծում եք 10 միլիոն քսի տված ադրբեջանցիք խաղաղվելու ե՞ն տենց միանգամից, իհարկե ոչ, հետո էլ մնացած <<ադրբեջանի պատմական տարացքներն>> են  ուզելու՝ Զանգեզուրը , <Էրիվանը>։ Կարծում եմ ՝ մեր սերնդի համար գոնե խաղաղությունը տարբերակ չի ու ընտրելու բան էլ չունենք․․․

----------

Lion (26.02.2017), Quyr Qery (02.03.2017), Գաղթական (26.02.2017), Վիշապ (27.02.2017), Տրիբուն (26.02.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բա ինչի՞ չվերջացավ։
> Տրիբուն, Վրաստանը մի 20 տոկոս օկուպացված տարածք ունի, թշնամին էլ տուֆտա ադրբեջանը չի, գերհզոր ռուսաստանն ա, բայց քանի որ վրաստանը խելքը գլխին երկիր ա, ոչ թե ուռա հայրենասիրական միություն, դրանից ոչ թե ողբերգություն ա սարքում, ու ժողովրդին ուղարկում աբխազիայի ու օսեթիայի սահմանին զոհվելու, այլ վերացնում ա պարտադիր զինվորական ծառայությունն ու հեսա աբխազիայի հետ բացում ա սահմանը։
> 
> 
> 
> Ով ա ասում սահման բացեք որ զարգանանք, ասում ենք բացեք որ չմեռնենք։


Եթե Աբխազիայի հարցը Ղարաբաղի հարցի հետ ենք համեմատում, ապա էդ դեպքում Վրաստանն Ադրբեջանի դերում ա լինում, իսկ Ռուսաստանն ուղղակի զանազան քաղաքական պատճառներով Աբխազիայի կողմը բռնած գերտերություն (եթե Ղարաբաղի հետ ենք համեմատում, ուրեմն Հայաստան, բայց դե Հայաստանը թույլ-մույլ ա): Աբխազիան Վրաստանից ուզում ա առնանձնանալ հենց ազգային ինքնորոշման պատճառով, ճիշտ նենց, ոնց որ Ղարաբաղը չի ուզում Ադրբեջանի կազմում լինել: Բայց փաստորեն Վրաստանն ավելի քաղաքակիրթ պետություն ա, ու պարտվելուց հետո ոչ թե տարածք-մարածք ա ուզում, այլ մարդավարի լուծում ա կոնֆլիկտը սահման-բան բացելով: Դե երևի դեմն էլ Ռուսաստանն ա, դրանից ա: Ադրբեջանը որպես պարտվող կողմ էսքան ժամանակ շարունակում ա ագրեսոր մնալ, ու հրադադարից հետո փոխանակ իրանք գային, մեր ոտքերն ընկնեին, բաց սահման կամ եսիմինչ ուզեին, մենք ենք էն վախտերից նստած մտածում, թե ինչը փոխզիջենք ինչի դիմաց:

----------

Lion (26.02.2017), Mr. Annoying (26.02.2017), Գաղթական (26.02.2017), Վիշապ (27.02.2017), Տրիբուն (26.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բա ինչի՞ չվերջացավ։
> Տրիբուն, Վրաստանը մի 20 տոկոս օկուպացված տարածք ունի, թշնամին էլ տուֆտա ադրբեջանը չի, գերհզոր ռուսաստանն ա, բայց քանի որ վրաստանը խելքը գլխին երկիր ա, ոչ թե ուռա հայրենասիրական միություն, դրանից ոչ թե ողբերգություն ա սարքում, ու ժողովրդին ուղարկում աբխազիայի ու օսեթիայի սահմանին զոհվելու, այլ վերացնում ա պարտադիր զինվորական ծառայությունն ու հեսա աբխազիայի հետ բացում ա սահմանը։


Հենա Ծլնգն ու Բյուրը բոլ բոլ հարցերդի պատասխանեցին: 




> Ով ա ասում սահման բացեք որ զարգանանք, ասում ենք բացեք որ չմեռնենք։


Լեզուդ չորանա, Արէա  :LOL:  

Մենք եթե մեռնենք, մեր էշության արդյունքում ա լինելու միայն, ու սահմանի հետ կապված չի լինելու։ Մեզ կամ Սաշիկը կուտի, որ Լոսում սուպերմարկետ առնի, եթե հախից չգանք, կամ Ալիևը կուտի, պռոստը հաճույքի համար, եթե Ղարաբաղի շրջակայքի նպաստավոր դիքերը քսան րոպեով զիջենք: 

Մնացած դեպքերում հային մեռնել չկա: Մեռնող լինեինք հազար տարի առաջ սատկել էինք, Լիոնի ականջը կանչի, մի հատ գար ստեղ ասեր, թե ոնց են արիացի ազգերը փղով-քարահունջով-հաուբիցով քսան հազար տարի գոյատևում։ 

Ու ստեղ մի հատ տուշ ․․․ 

Մենք խաղաղ էինք մեր լեռների պես,
Դուք հողմերի պես խուժեցիք վայրագ:
Մենք ձեր դեմ ելանք մեր լեռների պես,
Դուք հողմերի պես ոռնացիք վայրագ:
Բայց մենք հավերժ ենք մեր լեռների պես,
Դուք հողմերի պես կկորչիք վայրագ:

----------

Lion (26.02.2017), Quyr Qery (02.03.2017), Գաղթական (26.02.2017), Վիշապ (27.02.2017)

----------


## Արէա

> Լեզուդ չորանա, Արէա  
> ...
> Մնացած դեպքերում հային մեռնել չկա:


Ապեր ինձ ազգի դավաճան հայտարարեք, բայց ես ինձ ու իմ երեխաներին ի նկատի ունեի, ինձ էդքան էլ չի հետաքրքրում «հայը» կմեռնի թե ինչ կանի։

Հեսա կսկսեն քրֆել, բայց էս էն ա ինչի մասին սկզբի էջերում գրել եմ. երբ ընտանիքով գնում են, որպեսզի չմեռնեն, որպեսզի լավ ապրեն. էդ օք ա, բայց երբ ոչ մի տեղ չես գնում, մնում ես քո երկրում, չեղած տեղից աշխատանք ես ստեղծում, պետությանը վնաս տվող բան չես անում, բայց միաժամանակ նաև խաղաղ ապրել ես ուզում, ու փորձում ես խաղաղության հասնելու միջոցներ գտնել. դու պարտվողական տրամադրությամբ դավաճան ես, որովհետև իմ սուրբ հայրենիք դու սրտիս մեջ ես։

----------

Աթեիստ (26.02.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ապեր ինձ ազգի դավաճան հայտարարեք, բայց ես ինձ ու իմ երեխաներին ի նկատի ունեի, ինձ էդքան էլ չի հետաքրքրում «հայը» կմեռնի թե ինչ կանի։
> 
> Հեսա կսկսեն քրֆել, բայց էս էն ա ինչի մասին սկզբի էջերում գրել եմ. երբ ընտանիքով գնում են, որպեսզի չմեռնեն, որպեսզի լավ ապրեն. էդ օք ա, բայց երբ ոչ մի տեղ չես գնում, մնում ես քո երկրում, չեղած տեղից աշխատանք ես ստեղծում, պետությանը վնաս տվող բան չես անում, բայց միաժամանակ նաև խաղաղ ապրել ես ուզում, ու փորձում ես խաղաղության հասնելու միջոցներ գտնել. դու պարտվողական տրամադրությամբ դավաճան ես, որովհետև իմ սուրբ հայրենիք դու սրտիս մեջ ես։


մի փոքրիկ ուղղում..
ես էս թեմայում ոչ մեկի չտեսա, ով քեզ դավաճան անվանի..
ընդհակառակը՝ ասվումա՝ խաղաղություն ես ուզում, լավ ես անում: նույնից մենք էլ ենք ուզում: միակ խնդիրն էնա, որ մեր թշնամին չի ուզում: կրակումա մեր վրա, մենք էլ ստիպված պաշտպանվում ենք, զոհեր ենք տալիս..
դու ասում ես՝ բերեք տեսնենք ուզածներն ինչա՝ տանք, թող էլ չկրակի: մենք էլ ասում ենք՝ ուզածները ողջ Հայաստաննա, ոչ թե քո առաջարկած 7 շրջանները, չե՛նք տալու...

Մեֆը ստեղ լիներ, կասեր՝ էսա...

----------

Array (26.02.2017), Lion (26.02.2017), Վիշապ (27.02.2017), Տրիբուն (26.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր ինձ ազգի դավաճան հայտարարեք, բայց ես ինձ ու իմ երեխաներին ի նկատի ունեի, ինձ էդքան էլ չի հետաքրքրում «հայը» կմեռնի թե ինչ կանի։
> 
> Հեսա կսկսեն քրֆել, բայց էս էն ա ինչի մասին սկզբի էջերում գրել եմ. երբ ընտանիքով գնում են, որպեսզի չմեռնեն, որպեսզի լավ ապրեն. էդ օք ա, բայց երբ ոչ մի տեղ չես գնում, մնում ես քո երկրում, չեղած տեղից աշխատանք ես ստեղծում, պետությանը վնաս տվող բան չես անում, բայց միաժամանակ նաև խաղաղ ապրել ես ուզում, ու փորձում ես խաղաղության հասնելու միջոցներ գտնել. դու պարտվողական տրամադրությամբ դավաճան ես, որովհետև իմ սուրբ հայրենիք դու սրտիս մեջ ես։


Ապեր, հանգստացի, քեզ ոչ մեկը ազգի դավաճան չի ասել, ու վաբշե ստեղ ազգի դավաճաններ չկան: Ու ոչ մեկը չի ուզում որ ինքը կամ իրա երեխեքը մեռնեն, սաղս էլ ուզում ենք ապրենք, ուղղակի տարբեր ձև ենք պատկերացնում էտ ապրելը: 

Որոշ մարդկանց կարծիքով մենք կապրենք, եթե թուրքերի հետ հաշտվենք, պրիտոմ իրանց ինչ-որ բան զիջելով: Իսկ որոշները կարծում են, որ թուրքերի ինչ-որ բան զիջելը մեռնելու ամենաարագ ճանապարհն ա, ու մենք կարպենք, եթե թուրքերին ոչ մի բան չզիջենք: 

Տակ չտո, դուրս արի էմոցիաների գրկից, ոչ մեկը էշ չի, որ ուզենա մեռնի, կամ մշտական պատերազմի վտանգի տակ ապրի: Բոլորս ուզում ենք խաղաղություն ու երջանկություն, բայց դրան հասնելու ձևերի մեջ տարաձայնություններ ունենք:

----------

Lion (26.02.2017), Վիշապ (27.02.2017)

----------


## Արէա

> մի փոքրիկ ուղղում..
> ես էս թեմայում ոչ մեկի չտեսա, ով քեզ դավաճան անվանի..
> ընդհակառակը՝ ասվումա՝ խաղաղություն ես ուզում, լավ ես անում: նույնից մենք էլ ենք ուզում: միակ խնդիրն էնա, որ մեր թշնամին չի ուզում: կրակումա մեր վրա, մենք էլ ստիպված պաշտպանվում ենք, զոհեր ենք տալիս..
> դու ասում ես՝ բերեք տեսնենք ուզածներն ինչա՝ տանք, թող էլ չկրակի: մենք էլ ասում ենք՝ ուզածները ողջ Հայաստաննա, ոչ թե քո առաջարկած 7 շրջանները, չե՛նք տալու...
> 
> Մեֆը ստեղ լիներ, կասեր՝ էսա...


Մենք կրակում ենք որովհետև իրենք խաղաղություն չեն ուզում։
Իրենք էլ կրակում են որովհետև մենք էլ չենք ուզում։

Այ էս ա։

Խնդիրը էս ա.
1. Մենք պիտի խաղաղություն ուզենք։
2. Իրենց պիտի ստիպենք խաղաղություն ուզել։

Հե՞շտ ա. ոչ։ 
Հնարավո՞ր ա. գուցե։ 
Պիտի փորձե՞լ. այո։ 
Պիտի ասենք. թող իրենք առաջի քայլը անե՞ն. ոչ։
Պիտի գլուխներս տնկենք, թուրքը թուրք ա գոռանք, գնանք սահմանին մեռնե՞նք. դու ասա։

----------

Աթեիստ (26.02.2017)

----------


## Gayl

> Մենք կրակում ենք որովհետև իրենք խաղաղություն չեն ուզում։
> Իրենք էլ կրակում են որովհետև մենք էլ չենք ուզում։
> 
> Այ էս ա։
> 
> Խնդիրը էս ա.
> 1. Մենք պիտի խաղաղություն ուզենք։
> 2. Իրենց պիտի ստիպենք խաղաղություն ուզել։


Հող հանձնելը ստիպել ա կոչվում? ։ճճճճճճ

----------

Lion (26.02.2017), Տրիբուն (26.02.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Մենք կրակում ենք որովհետև իրենք խաղաղություն չեն ուզում։
> Իրենք էլ կրակում են որովհետև մենք էլ չենք ուզում։
> 
> Այ էս ա։
> 
> Խնդիրը էս ա.
> 1. Մենք պիտի խաղաղություն ուզենք։
> 2. Իրենց պիտի ստիպենք խաղաղություն ուզել։
> 
> ...


եղբայր ես անցել էի միայն փաստերով խոսելուն, դու էլի բերում ես զգացմունքային դաշտ ))

այո՝ ասում ենք թուրքը թուրքա..
բայց դառնությամբ ենք ասում..
մեր հազարամյա դառը փորձից ենք ասում..

ես քո տեսակետը հասկանում եմ..
իրոք հասկանում եմ..
դու ընդամենը խաղաղություն ես քարոզում,
լավ հարևան լինել ու լավ հարևան ունենալ ես ուզում,
հարգել ու հարգվել ես ուզում..

բայց ես ու դու ինչո՞վ ենք մեղավոր, որ մեր դիմացի կանգնածը արյունարբու գազանա..
հա՝ գազան անասունա, եթե էդ ես ուզում լսել..
էնքան անասունա, որ ընդամենը 25 տարի առաջ մեր ծեր ու մանուկին ողջ ողջ հրկիզում էր Մարաղայում,
էնքան անասունա, որ Քյարամի գլուխը կտրել էր ու էդ տեսարանից ինքնագոհ բառաչում էր..
տո էնքան անասունա, որ ինքն իր սեփական Խոջալուից գաղթած ժողովրդին մորթեց, հետո էլ դիակները անդամահատեց, որ մեր վրա գցի ու աշխարհի տարբեր երկրներում մեր անունը սևացնել փորձի..

դու մեզ բերել իրենց հե՞տ ես համեմատում..
արդարա՞ ըստ քեզ էդ համեմատությունը..

ասում ես՝ մենք խաղաղություն չենք ուզում, դրա համար են մեր վրա կրակում..
սրանից 100 տարի առաջ է՞լ խաղաղություն չէինք ուզում, որ բռնաբարեց ու մորթազերծ անելով ողջ ողջ թաղեց..
էն անմեղ հայ մանուկներն է՞լ խաղաղություն չէին ուզում, որ իրենց արյունով սուլթանի համար լողավազան էին պատրաստում..
էն հղի կանայք է՞լ խաղաղություն չէին ուզում, որ ասկյարները գրազ էին գալիս՝ տղայա թե աղջիկ ու փորը բացում էին..

էլ ինչքա՞ն անմեղ արյուն պիտի թափենք, որ հասկանանք՝
թուրքն էլի թուրքա մնում, մենք էլ՝ մենք...

ասում ես՝ խաղաղության կոչ անենք, գուցե դզվեն..
ԳՈՒՑԵ դզվեն..
բա 70 տարի խաղաղ հարևանություն չէ՞ինք անում..
իրենց գիր ու գրականություն չէ՞ինք սովորեցնում..
մեր հողերի վրա առոք-փառոք չէ՞ինք բերել բուծում..
բա ի՞նչ եղավ..
ինչի՞ նորից սումգայիթ ու բաքու սարքեցին..

մեր ուզածն ինչ էր.
ասում էինք բերեք քաղաքակիրթ կերպով հանրաքվե անենք ու, եթե ժողովուրդն ուզենա, Արցախը հետ կցենք Հայաստանին..
ի միջի այլոց՝ էն նույն հանրաքվեից, որից հիմա էլի ենք բանակցություններում առաջարկում..

հիմա լավ՝ բա ի՞նչ անենք..
ոչ իրենք են կորելու, ոչ՝ մենք..
զինվենք, զինվենք ու հզորանանք..
էդքան բան..
զինված ու ատամներ ցույց տվող հային հաստատ էլ երբեք չեն մոտենա..
փոխարենը՝ հա էլ մեզ վրա կկրակեն, ինչքան մեր երկիրը սենց ֆուֆլոությամբ ու ինքնաոչնչացմամբ զբաղվի...


հ.գ. էն դրածս հղումը կարդացի՞ր թուրք-վրացական բարիդրացիության վերաբերյալ..
վռոձե սաղ նորմալա, սահմանները բաց են ու Մեֆի սիրած նավթն էլ հոսումա վրացական տարածքով, չէ՞..
բա ինչի՞ էլի վրացուն հանգիստ չի թողնում թուրքը..
իսկ մեզ, էսքան բանից հետո, հանգիստա թողնելու ու միահամուռ ձեռք ձեռքի տված բաց սահմաններով բարգավաճե՞նք.. դե էդ էլ դու ասա...

----------

Lion (26.02.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, հանգստացի, քեզ ոչ մեկը ազգի դավաճան չի ասել, ու վաբշե ստեղ ազգի դավաճաններ չկան: Ու ոչ մեկը չի ուզում որ ինքը կամ իրա երեխեքը մեռնեն, սաղս էլ ուզում ենք ապրենք, ուղղակի տարբեր ձև ենք պատկերացնում էտ ապրելը: 
> 
> Որոշ մարդկանց կարծիքով մենք կապրենք, եթե թուրքերի հետ հաշտվենք, պրիտոմ իրանց ինչ-որ բան զիջելով: Իսկ որոշները կարծում են, որ թուրքերի ինչ-որ բան զիջելը մեռնելու ամենաարագ ճանապարհն ա, ու մենք կարպենք, եթե թուրքերին ոչ մի բան չզիջենք: 
> 
> Տակ չտո, դուրս արի էմոցիաների գրկից, ոչ մեկը էշ չի, որ ուզենա մեռնի, կամ մշտական պատերազմի վտանգի տակ ապրի: Բոլորս ուզում ենք խաղաղություն ու երջանկություն, բայց դրան հասնելու ձևերի մեջ տարաձայնություններ ունենք:


Տրիբուն ջան, կյանքիդ մեռնեմ...

դուք շատ վարպետորեն հակազդում եք կոմպրոմիսային վարյանտին... ու ասեմ, հեչ դժվար չի դա անել, որովհետև էս վայրկյանին իևանք մեր թշնամին են, մի 25 տարի ա իրար մորթել ենք, դրանից առաջ էլ թուրքերը... բնական ա որ փոխզիջումը սվինների վրա ա ընդունվում (բա հո սափողջուններով չէր ընդունվելու, չէ՞)... էսի ես շատ լավ հադկանում եմ, դուք էլ հանգամանորեն ապացուցում եք թե ինչու թշնամու հետ չի կարելի գնալ փոխզիջման (բա հո բարեկամ երկրի հետ փոխզիջման չէի՞ր գնալու)... We get it, հասկացանք...

հիմա էդ նույն էնտուզիազմով, գիտական ու փաստական արգումենտներով ասեք Արէային (ինձ չէ)... ի՞նչ պտի անենք, ո՞նց պտի անենք ու ինչքան երկար ա տևելու... ամեն հայաստանում ապրող մարդ իրավունք ունի իմանալու, պահանջելու բացատրություն էս ուղղությամբ, որովհետև էդ մարդկանցից պահանջվում որ իրանց կյանքը զոհեն, ունեցվածքը տան ու ապագայի նկատմամբ հավատք ունենան էդքանով հանդերձ... ավելի պարզ որ ասեմ ըստ էության էսօր երեխեքը ոչ թե բանակ են գնում այլ պատերազմ, Արէան, Չուկը ու մնացածները իրանց երեխեքին դեֆակտո պատռրազմ են ուղարկելու (ասեք տենց չի...)

բարդ բան չեմ ասում, անիրական բաներ չեմ պահանջում, ցանկացած հայաստանցու իրավունքն ա սա... նկարագրեք, մենք էլ մեր հարցերը տանք... թե չէ գիտեմ, ծնգլահան(իno offense Ծնգլ ջան) եղաք անընդհատ նույն բանը կարդալով... մենք էլ ճիշտն ասած ծնգլահան ն(no offense Ծնգլ ջան)եղանք ձեր հակազդեցությունները լսելով...

Fair enough?

----------

Արէա (26.02.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> բարդ բան չեմ ասում, անիրական բաներ չեմ պահանջում, ցանկացած հայաստանցու իրավունքն ա սա... նկարագրեք, մենք էլ մեր հարցերը տանք... թե չէ գիտեմ, ծնգլահան(իno offense Ծնգլ ջան) եղաք անընդհատ նույն բանը կարդալով... մենք էլ ճիշտն ասած ծնգլահան ն(no offense Ծնգլ ջան)եղանք ձեր հակազդեցությունները լսելով...
> 
> Fair enough?


Չէ հա, ի՞նչ օֆֆենս, ՄոՖո ջան...

----------

Mephistopheles (26.02.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ հա, ի՞նչ օֆֆենս, ՄոՖո ջան...


կարաս ասես none taken Մոֆո ջան...

----------

Ծլնգ (26.02.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> կարաս ասես none taken Մոֆո ջան...


կարայի, բայց ինչ սրտով պիտի քեզ ինձ ցուցանելու հաճույքից զրկեի...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, կյանքիդ մեռնեմ...
> 
> դուք շատ վարպետորեն հակազդում եք կոմպրոմիսային վարյանտին... ու ասեմ, հեչ դժվար չի դա անել, որովհետև էս վայրկյանին իևանք մեր թշնամին են, մի 25 տարի ա իրար մորթել ենք, դրանից առաջ էլ թուրքերը... բնական ա որ փոխզիջումը սվինների վրա ա ընդունվում (բա հո սափողջուններով չէր ընդունվելու, չէ՞)... էսի ես շատ լավ հադկանում եմ, դուք էլ հանգամանորեն ապացուցում եք թե ինչու թշնամու հետ չի կարելի գնալ փոխզիջման (բա հո բարեկամ երկրի հետ փոխզիջման չէի՞ր գնալու)... We get it, հասկացանք...
> 
> հիմա էդ նույն էնտուզիազմով, գիտական ու փաստական արգումենտներով ասեք Արէային (ինձ չէ)... ի՞նչ պտի անենք, ո՞նց պտի անենք ու ինչքան երկար ա տևելու... ամեն հայաստանում ապրող մարդ իրավունք ունի իմանալու, պահանջելու բացատրություն էս ուղղությամբ, որովհետև էդ մարդկանցից պահանջվում որ իրանց կյանքը զոհեն, ունեցվածքը տան ու ապագայի նկատմամբ հավատք ունենան էդքանով հանդերձ... ավելի պարզ որ ասեմ ըստ էության էսօր երեխեքը ոչ թե բանակ են գնում այլ պատերազմ, Արէան, Չուկը ու մնացածները իրանց երեխեքին դեֆակտո պատռրազմ են ուղարկելու (ասեք տենց չի...)
> 
> բարդ բան չեմ ասում, անիրական բաներ չեմ պահանջում, ցանկացած հայաստանցու իրավունքն ա սա... նկարագրեք, մենք էլ մեր հարցերը տանք... թե չէ գիտեմ, ծնգլահան(իno offense Ծնգլ ջան) եղաք անընդհատ նույն բանը կարդալով... մենք էլ ճիշտն ասած ծնգլահան ն(no offense Ծնգլ ջան)եղանք ձեր հակազդեցությունները լսելով...
> 
> Fair enough?


Ապեր, հարցդ չեմ հասկանում: Վրացին, պոլե չուդեսում, ииграл, но не понял уапрос

----------


## Chuk

Հարցման մասին գրառում ունեմ անելու։ Խայտառակ հոգնած օրվանից հետո եկա էդ ասեմ ու բարի գիշեր մաղթեմ։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, հարցդ չեմ հասկանում: Վրացին, պոլե չուդեսում, ииграл, но не понял уапрос


Տրիբուն ջան, էս հարցի ո՞ր մասը չես հասկանում, ասա կլ(ա)րիֆայ անեմ... 



> . ի՞նչ պտի անենք, ո՞նց պտի անենք ու ինչքան երկար ա տևելու... ամեն հայաստանում ապրող մարդ իրավունք ունի իմանալու, պահանջելու բացատրություն էս ուղղությամբ, որովհետև էդ մարդկանցից պահանջվում որ իրանց կյանքը զոհեն, ունեցվածքը տան ու ապագայի նկատմամբ հավատք ունենան էդքանով հանդերձ... ավելի պարզ որ ասեմ ըստ էության էսօր երեխեքը ոչ թե բանակ են գնում այլ պատերազմ, Արէան, Չուկը ու մնացածները իրանց երեխեքին դեֆակտո պատերազմ են ուղարկում


անարդար հարց ե՞մ տալիս...

----------


## Chuk

> Տրիբուն ջան, էս հարցի ո՞ր մասը չես հասկանում, ասա կլ(ա)րիֆայ անեմ... 
> 
> անարդար հարց ե՞մ տալիս...


Մեֆ, մինչև իմ ու արէայի երեխեքին հասնելը ես ու Արէան պիտի պատերազմ գնանք։ Բայց ոչ միայն մենք, Գելը, ու ուրիշներ էլ։ Ստեղ կոնկրետ օրինակները չեն ազդում, մարդիկ «պրագմատիկ» են։

----------


## Gayl

> Մեֆ, մինչև իմ ու արէայի երեխեքին հասնելը ես ու Արէան պիտի պատերազմ գնանք։ Բայց ոչ միայն մենք, Գելը, ու ուրիշներ էլ։ Ստեղ կոնկրետ օրինակները չեն ազդում, մարդիկ «պրագմատիկ» են։


Օրինակներ պիտի վերձնենք մեր անցյալից ու ազերիները կատարած քայլերից։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, էս հարցի ո՞ր մասը չես հասկանում, ասա կլ(ա)րիֆայ անեմ... 
> 
> անարդար հարց ե՞մ տալիս...


Մեֆ, ես ասել եմ որ համաձայն եմ, չէ ․․ իմ պատասխանն է՝ ԱՅՈ։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Օրինակներ պիտի վերձնենք մեր անցյալից ու ազերիները կատարած քայլերից։


օքեյ, Գել ախպեր... դե հիմա անցյալից օրինակ վերցրու ու իմ էս հարցին պատասխանի...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ես ասել եմ որ համաձայն եմ, չէ ․․ իմ պատասխանն է՝ ԱՅՈ։


այո ինչի՞ն... իմ հարցը այո կամ ոչ պատասպան չի պարունակում... ապեր Լիոնից օրինակ վերցրու...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> այո ինչի՞ն... իմ հարցը այո կամ ոչ պատասպան չի պարունակում... ապեր Լիոնից օրինակ վերցրու...


Կոնկրետ էս հարցի մասի՞ն ա խոսքը․




> ի՞նչ պտի անենք, ո՞նց պտի անենք ու ինչքան երկար ա տևելու.


Ուրեմն, պետք ա ակտիվորեն քորել ձվերը։ 
Երկու ձեռքի եղունգներով, երկու կողմից։ 
Էնքան, մինչև արունլվա լինեն։

----------

Գաղթական (27.02.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կոնկրետ էս հարցի մասի՞ն ա խոսքը․
> 
> 
> 
> Ուրեմն, պետք ա ակտիվորեն քորել ձվերը։ 
> Երկու ձեռքի եղունգներով, երկու կողմից։ 
> Էնքան, մինչև արունլվա լինեն։


ապեր, պտի ասեմ որ քո տարբերակն ահագին տարբերվում ա Լիոնի տարբերակից...

----------


## Տրիբուն

Իսկ ավելի լուրջ, պետք ա անել, էն ինչ անում են մեր նման փոքր երկրները, որոնք գտվում են ագրեսիվ միջավայրում։ Հանձնվելու ու խաղաղություն մուրալու փոխարեն, որը մեկա մեզ ոչ մեկը չի տալու, պետք ա ռազմական դոկտրինը կառուցել «անդառնալի կորուստ հասցնելու» վրա։ Այսինքն, սաղս էլ գիտենք, որ Թուրքիան ու Ադրբեջանը որ երկու կողմից վրա տան, մենք չենք դիմանա։ Բայց իրանք էլ պիտի իմանան, որ մեր հասցրած վնասն անդառնալի ա լինելու։ Տենց ա իրան պահում Իսրյալեը, Հունաստանը։ Կիպրոսի հարցը սառած հենց էտ պատճառով, թե չէ թուրքերը վաղուց կերել էին։ Բայց գիտեն, որ եթե նույնիսկ Հունաստանին հաղթեն էլ պատերազմում, կրած վնասներն անհամաչափ են լինելու։ 

էս ա ․․․․․ 

Թե ոնց ա պետք անել, ինչ միջոցներով, էտ արդեն Լևոնը Տեր-Պետրոսյանը թող որոշի, կարա ասենք Ստփան Դեմիրճյանին էլ լծի էտ գործին, մեկ ա բուշլատի թև ա: Բայց որոշ քայլեր արդեն ոնց որ արվում են, հենց թեկուզ Իսկանդե-միսկանդերները։ Բայց, պետք ա ամեն ինչը լինի պլանավորված, հետևողական, առանց թալանի ու կոռուպցիայի, հայրենասեր մարդկանց միջոցով, խելոք, հանդարտ, առանց ռեզկի ու սպոնտան որոշումների: 

Էսքանը, թե կոնկրետ ես ինչ եմ առաջարկում Հայկի հետնորդ հերոսական ժողովրդին։ 

Իսկ ինչ ա առաջարկում Լևոնը, Չուկի գրաներից մոտավորապես հասկացել եմ, որ Սերժի հետ չենք կարում լեզու գտնենք, որ երկիրը դզի, ժողովուրդը մեզ չի աջակցում, որ Սերժի հախից գանք, որ եկիրը փրկենք, մնում ա Ալիևի հետ համաձայնության գալը: Ինչ ասեմ, պլան ա։ Ողորմելի ա, իր ողջ տեսքով ու բովանդակությամբ, ու անիրկանանալի ա, քանի որ Ալիևը չի ուզում, թու թու թու, բայց պլան ա։ Ու իմ պատասխանը մնում է նույնը՝ ԱՅՈ:

----------

Lion (27.02.2017), Quyr Qery (02.03.2017), Գաղթական (27.02.2017), Վիշապ (27.02.2017)

----------


## Gayl

> օքեյ, Գել ախպեր... դե հիմա անցյալից օրինակ վերցրու ու իմ էս հարցին պատասխանի...


Ապեր ուզում ես կոնկրետ օր ասեմ?? Մտածում ես Մեսսինգն եմ??
Անկախ, թե ինչքան կտևի չկա հող հանձնելու։

----------


## Chuk

Տրիբուն ձյա, շատ սիրուն բաներ ես գրում, քանի դեռ չենք գալիս «ո՞նցին»։  Լու՞րջ չեք մտածում որ մենք էլ տենց բաներ կուզեինք,որ մենք էլ ձեր նման երազանքների գիրկն ընկել ենք ուզում։ Գնե՛լ, ուշքի արի, ուրիշին չեմ ասում, քեզ եմ ասում։ Մի հատ իրավիճակը նայի ու ասածդ՝ ցանկություններդ։

Մի հատ պատասխանի տարրական հարցի. ինչի՞ պետք ա գնանք ամեն ինչի կորստի վտանգին՝ քո մաքսիմալիզմի պատճառով։

Կարող էի անձնական գրեի, որտև քո կարծիքն ա հետաքրքիր, ոչ թե ծլնգի կամ վիշապի կամ գաղթականի կամ լիոնի, բայց ամեն դեպքում հրապարակային պատասխանիր։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------

Ծլնգ (27.02.2017)

----------


## Array

Պատասխանը հող տալուց դժվարա ու կամքա պետք ։ Օրինակ Իսրաելը ինչի զիջումներից չի խոսում հեչ, չնայած մեզանից ավելի շատ թշնամիներովա շրջապատված, հեչ չեն խոսում <<հող տանք պրծնենքից>>, որվհետև հող տալով հլը ոչ մեկը չի պրծել։ Հիմա կա երկու ելք ․ մեկը Իսրայելի պես հզորանալ էնքան, որ ղազերը չհամարձակվեն կրակել մեզ վրա, մեկն էլ թուլանալ ու փորձել հաճույք ստանալնա(ու հլը որ էտ ենք անում)
Մի բան էլ փոխզիջումների մասին ասեմ,  եթե թուլ տաք։  Անունը դրել ենք <<Փոխզիջում>>,   բայց խոսում ենք զիջումներից , ովհետև փոխզիջումը ենթադրումա , որ մնք պիտի մի բան տանք իրենց մի բանի դիմաց չէ՞ , ոչ թե հենց էնպես

----------

Lion (27.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Array ջան, հզորանալուդ բանաձևը նեջկայացրու։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, շատ սիրուն բաներ ես գրում, քանի դեռ չենք գալիս «ո՞նցին»։


Փաստորեն, ես ոնց հասակաց, դուք սաղ վարյանտները քցել բռնել եք, սաղ «ոնցերը» հաշվել եք, ու եկել հանգել եք էտ միակ փոխզիջումային տարբերակին: Ասեմ քեզ, էտ ձեր օգտին հեչ չի խոսում։ Ուրեմն լավ չեք մտածել, կամ ի վիճակի չեք մտածել։ 

Իսկ իմ պատասխանը «ոնցին» հետևյալն ա։ Ոնց ուրիշներն են կարացել անեն, տենց էլ մենք պիտի անեն։ Կամ էլ, իմ բողկին չի ոնց, ոնց ուզում են թող անեն, ես պատասխան տվող չեմ, ես պահանջող եմ, որպես ՀՀ քաղաքացի։ Կամ էլ, ոնց Իսկանդեր են առել, տենց էլ թող ատոմային բոմբ սարքեն։ Կամ էլ, հշու՞մ ես էն որ պիտի Լևոնը գնար ակումլյատոր ու սապոգ առներ, այ տենց: 

Ապեր, որ ջիպ ու վիլլաներ են առնում, «ոնցի» հարցը առաջ չի գալիս: Հենց սալդատի սապոգին ու բանակի զենքին ա բանը հասնում, «ոնցը» առաջ ա գալիս։ Թող գնան, Լևոնը, Սերժը, Քոչարյանը, Բաղդադի շուկայում ոռ տան, փող աշխատեն, զենք առնեն։ Դրա համար ենք էլի պռեզիդենտ սարքել էտ չաթլախներին, հո մեզ թալանելու մեկ էլ գլխներիս էշ-էշ լոլոներ կարդալու համար չե՞նք սարքել: 

Ու բոլա ձեզ փիս խելացիի տեղ դնեք, թեթև տհաճություն ա արդեն մոտս առաջանում։

----------

Array (27.02.2017), Lion (27.02.2017), Գաղթական (27.02.2017), Վիշապ (27.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Մեղմ ժպտալով անցնեմ առաջ։ Տխուր ա։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Array ջան, հզորանալուդ բանաձևը նեջկայացրու։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Չուկ, կներես, ապուշ հարց ես տալիս։ 

Իսկ դու կարա՞ս ներկայացնես զարգացման քո բանաձևը:

Ասեմ, որ չուղարկես Լևոնի հոդված-ելույթները կարդալու, քանի որ կարդացել եմ, ու համարում եմ դատարկաբանություն։ Ու վաբշե, ես կարծում եմ, որ մենք մեր ստեղծած միֆերի ձեռը քաքն ենք ընկել: Իսկ կոնկրետ էս դեպքում գլխավոր միֆը էն ա, որ Լևոնը խելոք ա։ Ես գնալով համոզվում եմ, որ դա ճշմարտության հետ ոչ մի աղերս չունի։

----------

Lion (27.02.2017), Վիշապ (27.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Տրիբուն, կորիր գրողի ծոցը։ Իմ ասածն արդեն էական չի։ Դուք ձեր մեծամտուոյամբ մեզ արդեն ուղարկել եք եք գրողի ծոցը։ Ես մի կերպ կդիմանամ։ 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gayl

> Ես մի կերպ կդիմանամ։ 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Ախպերական թարգի։ Շինի կայֆերից ես անում։ Քո հագով չի։
Ֆուտբոլը վերջանա հարցիդ ինչ որ չափով կպատասխանեմ։

----------


## Chuk

Գել, կխմենք, կխոսենք։ Մի ստիպիր ինձ հակադարձել։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Գալաթեա

Բոլոր գրառումները չեմ կարդացել, գուցե հիշատակվել ա. կոնկրետ ի՞նչ հողատարածքներ հանձնելու մասին ա խոսքը։
Որ հատվածում, ինչ սկզբունքով։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն, կորիր գրողի ծոցը։ Իմ ասածն արդեն էական չի։ Դուք ձեր մեծամտուոյամբ մեզ արդեն ուղարկել եք եք գրողի ծոցը։ Ես մի կերպ կդիմանամ։


Ապեր, ես քեզ սիրում եմ  :Love:  Դիմանալ պետք չի, թեման դու ես բացել, կարաս քո ձեռով փակես, քանի ՀԱԿ-ի տոկոսները մինուս չեն իջել:

----------


## Chuk

Գնել ձյա, ՀԱԿի տոկոսները չի իջնի, դրա համար մի անհանգստացիր։

Գալ, կխոսենք, հա՞։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գնել ձյա, ՀԱԿի տոկոսները չի իջնի, դրա համար մի անհանգստացիր։


Հա, ճիշտ ես, էլ սրանից ներքև ու՞ր իջնի:  :Tongue:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գնել ձյա, ՀԱԿի տոկոսները չի իջնի, դրա համար մի անհանգստացիր։
> 
> Գալ, կխոսենք, հա՞։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Փաբլիք չի՞ ինֆորմացիան։

----------


## Chuk

> Փաբլիք չի՞ ինֆորմացիան։


Փաբլիք ա, առաջին էջում կա։ Եթե մի հատ էլ ստեղ դնեմ, նորից նույն զրույցն ա սկսվելու։  Կարող ենք էդ էլ անել։ 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Փաբլիք ա, առաջին էջում կա։ Եթե մի հատ էլ ստեղ դնեմ, նորից նույն զրույցն ա սկսվելու։  Կարող ենք էդ էլ անել։ 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Տեղը ցույց տալը բավական էր։

----------


## Chuk

> Տեղը ցույց տալը բավական էր։


Կներես։ Առաջին երկու էջերում դրել եմ էն նյութը, որն անհրաժեշտ եմ համարում իմանալ՝ թեմայի մեջ մտնելու համար։

Թեման քննարկողների մեծ մասը լայաղ չեն արել ծանոթանալ, իրենք իրենց համար քննարկել։

Իմ նյարդերն էլ տեղի են տալիս։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կներես։ Առաջին երկու էջերում դրել եմ էն նյութը, որն անհրաժեշտ եմ համարում իմանալ՝ թեմայի մեջ մտնելու համար։
> 
> Թեման քննարկողների մեծ մասը լայաղ չեն արել ծանոթանալ, իրենք իրենց համար քննարկել։
> 
> Իմ նյարդերն էլ տեղի են տալիս։


Լևոնի տեքստը «նյու՞թն» ա:

----------


## Gayl

> Գել, կխմենք, կխոսենք։ Մի ստիպիր ինձ հակադարձել։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Իսկ, եթե ռազմ.տեխնիկան ավելի հզորացնենք? 
Ստեղծենք լաբարատորիաներ, գործարաններ և բարձր էֆֆեկտիվությամբ զենք զինամթերք արտադրենք???
Նաչնոյ վիդենիաներ ենք տենչում։ Ախպեր խնդալու բան ա։ Հայաստանում կան մասնագետներ ովքեր փորձեր են կատարում ռազմական նշանակության ռոբոտներ ստանալ։ Ու շատ նմանատիպ բաներ, որոնք հաստատ իրագործելի են ու թշնամու համար սարսափելի վտանգավոր։ 
Ախպեր ջան էդ անտեր զենք զինամթերքին շատ ավելի շատ եմ հավատում քան թանկարժեք կոստյում գալստուկով ու վիպով տեղաշարժվող լուրջ դեմքով անգրագետներին։

----------

Lion (27.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Լևոնի տեքստը «նյու՞թն» ա:


Նաև։
Մենակ դա չի առաջին էջերում։

Բայց քեզ առաջարկում եմ գտնել բանակցության մեջ գտնվող ավելի հրապարակային նյութ։

Առաջարկում եմ գտնել նաև այլ նյութ առաջարկող պատասխանատու անձիմ

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Գալաթեա

Էդքան երկար կարդալու համար էսօր բավականաչափ հաց չէի կերել։ Սքան անելով էլ՝ տարածքների կոնկրետ հիշատակում չբռնացրի։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էդքան երկար կարդալու համար էսօր բավականաչափ հաց չէի կերել։ Սքան անելով էլ՝ տարածքների կոնկրետ հիշատակում չբռնացրի։


Փոխանակում ենք երեք սենյականոց բնակարանը մասիվում, կենտրոնի օֆիսային տարածքի, վրից էլ մի քիչ փող ենք տալիս…

----------

Lion (27.02.2017), Mephistopheles (27.02.2017), Quyr Qery (02.03.2017), Գաղթական (27.02.2017)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Փոխանակում ենք երեք սենյականոց բնակարանը մասիվում, կենտրոնի օֆիսային տարածքի, վրից էլ մի քիչ փող ենք տալիս…


Տրիբուն ձյա, նշվել ե՞ն տարածքներ։ 
Թե hypothetical ենք խոսում։

----------


## Chuk

Լիլ ջան, լրջագույն հարց ա։ Դու ասում ես՝ էսօր չկարդացի։ Մյուսները՝ ընդհանուր չեն ուզում կարդալ։

Չեմ հասկանում,մի ամբողջ հակամարտություն ա, չծանոթանա՞լ ինչի մասին քննարկումը։

Ես քեզ կարող եմ ներկայացնել ավելի հակիրճ, բայց ինձ մեղադրում են անաչառության մեջ։


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ ավելի լուրջ, պետք ա անել, էն ինչ անում են մեր նման փոքր երկրները, որոնք գտվում են ագրեսիվ միջավայրում։ Հանձնվելու ու խաղաղություն մուրալու փոխարեն, որը մեկա մեզ ոչ մեկը չի տալու, պետք ա ռազմական դոկտրինը կառուցել «անդառնալի կորուստ հասցնելու» վրա։ Այսինքն, սաղս էլ գիտենք, որ Թուրքիան ու Ադրբեջանը որ երկու կողմից վրա տան, մենք չենք դիմանա։ Բայց իրանք էլ պիտի իմանան, որ մեր հասցրած վնասն անդառնալի ա լինելու։ Տենց ա իրան պահում Իսրյալեը, Հունաստանը։ Կիպրոսի հարցը սառած հենց էտ պատճառով, թե չէ թուրքերը վաղուց կերել էին։ Բայց գիտեն, որ եթե նույնիսկ Հունաստանին հաղթեն էլ պատերազմում, կրած վնասներն անհամաչափ են լինելու։ 
> 
> էս ա ․․․․․ 
> 
> Թե ոնց ա պետք անել, ինչ միջոցներով, էտ արդեն Լևոնը Տեր-Պետրոսյանը թող որոշի, կարա ասենք Ստփան Դեմիրճյանին էլ լծի էտ գործին, մեկ ա բուշլատի թև ա: Բայց որոշ քայլեր արդեն ոնց որ արվում են, հենց թեկուզ Իսկանդե-միսկանդերները։ Բայց, պետք ա ամեն ինչը լինի պլանավորված, հետևողական, առանց թալանի ու կոռուպցիայի, հայրենասեր մարդկանց միջոցով, խելոք, հանդարտ, առանց ռեզկի ու սպոնտան որոշումների: 
> 
> Էսքանը, թե կոնկրետ ես ինչ եմ առաջարկում Հայկի հետնորդ հերոսական ժողովրդին։ 
> 
> Իսկ ինչ ա առաջարկում Լևոնը, Չուկի գրաներից մոտավորապես հասկացել եմ, որ Սերժի հետ չենք կարում լեզու գտնենք, որ երկիրը դզի, ժողովուրդը մեզ չի աջակցում, որ Սերժի հախից գանք, որ եկիրը փրկենք, մնում ա Ալիևի հետ համաձայնության գալը: Ինչ ասեմ, պլան ա։ Ողորմելի ա, իր ողջ տեսքով ու բովանդակությամբ, ու անիրկանանալի ա, քանի որ Ալիևը չի ուզում, թու թու թու, բայց պլան ա։ Ու իմ պատասխանը մնում է նույնը՝ ԱՅՈ:


քո ասած երկրները՝ հունաստանն ու իսրայելը իևանց հարևանների հետ լավ հարաբերությունների մեջ են հենց փոխզիջման շնորհիվ... բնական ա իրար համար չեն մեռնում, բայց ելնելով իրանց պետական շահերից գնացել են կոմպրոմիսի ու նորմալացրել են հարաբերությունները...հունաստանը իրա ոչ մի հարևանի հետ պրոբլեմ չունի ու իրա հարևաններից մեկն էլ թուրքն ա... հունաստանը շրջափակման մեջ չի... 

իսրայելը իրա տարածքից մեծ տարածք ա տվել որ եգիպտոսի հետ լավ ըլնեն, հորդանանինհետ լավ ա, սիրիայի հետ պրոբլեմ ունի գոլանի հաշվով... իրա պրոբլեմը պաղեստինցիներն են (+ աջակցող երկրները) ու դրա համար ինքը շարունակական պատերազմի մեջ ա...  

սրանք հայաստանի վիճակի հետ կարելի ա համեմատել եթե մենք էլ գնանք նույն կոմպրոմիսին ինչոր իսրայելն ու հունաստանն են գնացել... իմիջայլոց ասեմ հրեաները արաբներին ավելի շատ չեն սիրում ինչքան հայերը թուրքերին, ոչ էլ թուրքերը հույներին...

փաստորեն դու առաջարկում ես ամենաարդի բոմբերը կապենք վրեքներս ու ասենք "չմոտենաք թե չէ կտրաքացնեմ" .... քո առաջարկը մեր բնաջնջումն ա իրանց տալով անդառնալի վնասներ (աստված գիտի էդ ինչ ա ու ինչքանով ա անդառնալի)... ու ինձ անձամբ էդքան չի հետաքրքրում թուրքերի "անդառնալի" վնասները, ինչքան մեր ոչնչանալը... ես սենց ապոկալիպտիկ բաների չեմ հավատում ու ոչ էլ պատրաստ եմ էսի ժախել ժողովրդին...

իմիջայլոց պլանդ բացեր ունի... հասկանում եմ որ կարանք լիքը զենք ունենանք, բայց եթե սահմանը սենց պարբերաբար պաըերազմների մեջ ա լինելու ու կարող ա դրանք էլ ոչ թե 4 այլ 14, 44 օև տևի եթե չասենք մի տարի ապա քո մետոցումը մեղմ ասած ֆիզըբըլ չի...

----------


## Mephistopheles

Օհ... մոռացա ասեմ, էս սաղ ես ենթադրում եմ քո երազած իշպանությամբ... (եթե չասենք որ նորմալ իշխանությունը էդ ինքնասպան քայլին չի դիմի)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Լիլ ջան, լրջագույն հարց ա։ Դու ասում ես՝ էսօր չկարդացի։ Մյուսները՝ ընդհանուր չեն ուզում կարդալ։
> 
> Չեմ հասկանում,մի ամբողջ հակամարտություն ա, չծանոթանա՞լ ինչի մասին քննարկումը։
> 
> Ես քեզ կարող եմ ներկայացնել ավելի հակիրճ, բայց ինձ մեղադրում են անաչառության մեջ։
> 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Արտ, ես կկարդամ, բայց հիմա չեմ ձգի։ Իսկ մյուսների կարդալը կասկածում եմ, որ քեզ շատ ձեռք տա, հատկապես նախատրամադրվածությունը հաշվի առնելով ու ելույթի մեջ աչքովս ընկած որոշ տողեր։

Բայց ես տենց էլ չհասկացա, էս ողջ պատմության մեջ կոնկրետ տարածքի անուն տրվել ա թե չէ։

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, ես կկարդամ, բայց հիմա չեմ ձգի։ Իսկ մյուսների կարդալը կասկածում եմ, որ քեզ շատ ձեռք տա, հատկապես նախատրամադրվածությունը հաշվի առնելով ու ելույթի մեջ աչքովս ընկած որոշ տողեր։
> 
> Բայց ես տենց էլ չհասկացա, էս ողջ պատմության մեջ կոնկրետ տարածքի անուն տրվել ա թե չէ։


Տրվել ա :Sad: 

Քանի որ քեզ շատեմ սիրում, էլի կտամ։ Հիմա չէ, վաղը։ Հեռախոսով հարմար չի համապատասխան նյութը նույն թեմայում գտնել՝ դնելը։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Տրվել ա
> 
> Քանի որ քեզ շատեմ սիրում, էլի կտամ։ Հիմա չէ, վաղը։ Հեռախոսով հարմար չի համապատասխան նյութը նույն թեմայում գտնել՝ դնելը։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Սիրի, սիրելը լավ բան ա։

----------


## Chuk

> Սիրի, սիրելը լավ բան ա։


:*

Օքեյ։ Ջհանդամ, որ լացս գալիս ա

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------

Արէա (27.02.2017)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> :*
> 
> Օքեյ։ Ջհանդամ, որ լացս գալիս ա
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Լացելու փոխարեն տարածքների անունները նշի, պետք չի ելույթը քոփի փեյսթ անել։
Ինձ զուտ աշխարհագրորեն ա հետաքրքիր էս պահին։

----------


## Գալաթեա

Հեռախոսիդ անունը նշելու ֆունկցիան էլ անջատի էլի։
Տեքստիդ որակը գցում ա։

----------


## Chuk

> Հեռախոսիդ անունը նշելու ֆունկցիան էլ անջատի էլի։
> Տեքստիդ որակը գցում ա։


Մեղսի  :Smile: 



Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բայց գիտեն, որ եթե նույնիսկ Հունաստանին հաղթեն էլ պատերազմում, կրած վնասներն անհամաչափ են լինելու։


էս տողերը վաբշե սպանեց, փաստորեն մեր հույսը մնում ա թուրքերի բանականությունը, որ իրանք էդ քայլին չեն գնա հասկանալով "անդառնալի կորուստները"....

So much about թուրքը մնում ա թուրք

----------


## Վիշապ

Էսքան էջ գրեթե նույն բաները կրկնել ենք գրողը տանի։ Դեռ սրանից առաջ էլ արդեն մի 5 կամ ավել տարի էս նույն թեմայով անիմաստ ջուր ենք ծեծել ընտրությունից ընտրություն, կամ իրավիճակի սրացումից սրացում։
Մենք վայթե հոգեբանական պրոբլեմ ունենք։ Ինչքան հասկանում եմ, կամ ինձ թշվառիս թվում է՝ «փոխզիջումներ (իրականում տարածքների հանձնում) խաղաղության դիմաց»-ը իդեա ֆիքս ա ու էն մարդկանց, որոնք տառապում են էս իդեա ֆիքսով, անիմաստ է որևէ բան տրամաբանորեն համոզելը, կամ հակափաստարկներ բերելը (ինչ հնարավոր էր, կարծես թե ասվեց)։ 
Բայց սա դեռ ամենամեծ պրոբլեմը չի։ Ինքան հասկանում եմ, իդեա-ֆիքսով տառապողները եթե նույնիսկ կարողանում են իդեան իրագործել, կամ իդեան իրագործվում է իրենցից անկախ ու արդյունքները բացասական են լինում, նրանք միևնույն է համոզված են, որ պատճառը գաղափարի սխալ լինելը չի եղել, պատճառներն այլ են։ 
Մենք հայերս վայթե մի քիչ ունենք որոշ պրոբլեմներ․․․ ինքնաքննադատության բացակայություն, գերվստահություն, իրար ակամա ֆռռացնելու ու մոլորեցնելու ձգտումներ․․․

----------

Array (27.02.2017), Lion (27.02.2017), Գաղթական (27.02.2017), Տրիբուն (27.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Քանի որ կպած հղումներ են արվում Լևոնի ելույթներին, ես էլ հղում եմ անում Policy Forum Armenia-ի գործերից մեկին։ Կարծեմ մի անգամ էլ եմ առաջարկել կարդալ իրանց գրածները։ Չեմ իմանում, հայերեն կան սրանք թե չէ, բայց ահագին հետաքրքիր են։ 

Հատկապես վերջը, IV․ Summary and Conclusions,  շատ հետաքրքիր ա։

----------

Վիշապ (27.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հեսա, գտա հայերեն Executive Summary-ն։

----------

Վիշապ (27.02.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էսքան էջ գրեթե նույն բաները կրկնել ենք գրողը տանի։ Դեռ սրանից առաջ էլ արդեն մի 5 կամ ավել տարի էս նույն թեմայով անիմաստ ջուր ենք ծեծել ընտրությունից ընտրություն, կամ իրավիճակի սրացումից սրացում։
> Մենք վայթե հոգեբանական պրոբլեմ ունենք։ Ինչքան հասկանում եմ, կամ ինձ թշվառիս թվում է՝ «փոխզիջումներ (իրականում տարածքների հանձնում) խաղաղության դիմաց»-ը իդեա ֆիքս ա ու էն մարդկանց, որոնք տառապում են էս իդեա ֆիքսով, անիմաստ է որևէ բան տրամաբանորեն համոզելը, կամ հակափաստարկներ բերելը (ինչ հնարավոր էր, կարծես թե ասվեց)։ 
> Բայց սա դեռ ամենամեծ պրոբլեմը չի։ Ինքան հասկանում եմ, իդեա-ֆիքսով տառապողները եթե նույնիսկ կարողանում են իդեան իրագործել, կամ իդեան իրագործվում է իրենցից անկախ ու արդյունքները բացասական են լինում, նրանք միևնույն է համոզված են, որ պատճառը գաղափարի սխալ լինելը չի եղել, պատճառներն այլ են։ 
> Մենք հայերս վայթե մի քիչ ունենք որոշ պրոբլեմներ․․․ ինքնաքննադատության բացակայություն, գերվստահություն, իրար ակամա ֆռռացնելու ու մոլորեցնելու ձգտումներ․․․


էս գրառումդ պահի ու պոստ արա էն ժամանակ երբ որ տրամաբանորեն կկարողանաս բացատրել... "թուրքը մնում ա թուրք" մանթրան արդեն իրան սպառել ա... 

Տրիբունն ասեց... իսկանդերը կապենք վրեքներս ու ասենք "չմոտենաք... կտրաքացնեք" էն հույսով որ գիտակցելով իրենց անդառնալի կորուստները, չեն հարձակվի... իսկ մենք մեկ ա կորցնելու բան չունենք... 

էս ա քո մոտեցումը... I can't wait to get on that train...

----------


## Տրիբուն

Կարաք ձեռի հետ էս էլ աչքի անցկացնեք։

----------

Lion (27.02.2017), Վիշապ (27.02.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

> էս գրառումդ պահի ու պոստ արա էն ժամանակ երբ որ տրամաբանորեն կկարողանաս բացատրել... "թուրքը մնում ա թուրք" մանթրան արդեն իրան սպառել ա... 
> 
> Տրիբունն ասեց... իսկանդերը կապենք վրեքներս ու ասենք "չմոտենաք... կտրաքացնեք" էն հույսով որ գիտակցելով իրենց անդառնալի կորուստները, չեն հարձակվի... իսկ մենք մեկ ա կորցնելու բան չունենք... 
> 
> էս ա քո մոտեցումը... I can't wait to get on that train...


Մեֆ, զառանցում ես։ Արդեն հոդաբաշխ նախադասություններ էլ չես կարողանում կազմել։

----------


## Array

Դրել 20 տարիա լուջ լուրջ քննարկում ենք տանք թե չտանք կամ ինչքանը տանք, ինչքանը պահենք։ Ախր բանն էնա, որ մեզնից տարացք ոչ մեկը չի էլ ուզում,,, էտ նույննա, ոնց որ քեզ բռնեն ուզենան սպանել , ասես <իսկ կարողա ժամացույցս տայի պրծնեի՞նք>․ Քո Ժամացույցը  իրանց ինչինա պետք ախր ժողովուրդ ջան, համ էլ սպանեն կհանեն էլի մեկա ձեռքիցդ․․․Թե միջազգային պայմանավորվածություններին նենց հավատում ենք լուրջ, իփր, որ Արցախը ճանաչեցին ադրբեջանցիք էլ չեն հարձակվի հա՞, վսյո՞, նայեք աշխարհում ինչա կատարվում․․․
Մի խոսքով ես կարծում եմ Արցախի հարց մեզ համար վաղուց արդեն չկա։ Մենք 23 տարի առաջ էտ հարցը լուծել պրծել ենք ու տալու բան էլ չունենք ․․․
Դուխով

----------

Lion (27.02.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

Լավնա էլի Արշակը )))
ճիշտա՝ մի քիչ ծամում-ձգումա,
բայց ճիշտ բաներա ասում..

հարցի լուծման իրա տեսլականը քեֆս բերեց..

----------

Array (27.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Ա՜խ, արշակի նման հանցագործերը ու ստահակները լավն են. մարդ քիչ ա մնում կյանքին վերջ տա

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------

Gayl (27.02.2017), Quyr Qery (02.03.2017), Աթեիստ (27.02.2017), Արէա (27.02.2017), Հայկօ (27.02.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, զառանցում ես։ Արդեն հոդաբաշխ նախադասություններ էլ չես կարողանում կազմել։


սաղս էլ մի աիբ ունենք... մեկը լեզվից ա կաղում, մեկը խելքից...

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ա՜խ, արշակի նման հանցագործերը ու ստահակները լավն են. մարդ քիչ ա մնում կյանքին վերջ տա
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


իր հետ ես անձամբ ծանոթ չեմ,
բայց ուղղակի հետաքրքրեց՝ ինչո՞ւմա կայանում իր հանցագործությունն ու ստահակությունը

----------


## Array

Ինչի՞ա հանցագործ ու ստահակ Արշակը

----------


## Chuk

Լուրջ զահլա չկա խոսելու:
Եթե մարդիկ կարող են հիացական մեկի մասին խոսել, առանց խորանալու ու քննելու թե ով ա, ապա արժանի եք նրան ինչ ստանում եք:



Արշակին էլ ջերմ բարևներ: Ասեք, որ իր փառքը հավետ չի: Իրա նման անբարոյականները կարող են ժամանակավոր մարդկանց գրավել:

----------

Quyr Qery (02.03.2017), Աթեիստ (27.02.2017), Արէա (27.02.2017), Հայկօ (27.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Մարդու խնդալ ա գալիս: Ակումբ: Լուրջ տեղ: Լուրջ մարդիկ: Ու ստեղ լայաղ չեն անում երկու հատ կնոպկա սխմեն, տեսնեն, թե ՊՆ-ի համար աշխատաող Արշակն ով ա:

Օֆ աման:

----------

Quyr Qery (02.03.2017), Աթեիստ (27.02.2017), Արէա (27.02.2017)

----------


## anslov

> Արցախի հարց մեզ համար վաղուց արդեն չկա։ Մենք 23 տարի առաջ էտ հարցը լուծել պրծել ենք ու տալու բան էլ չունենք ․․․


  :Victory: 

Ու էս "թեման" էլ ջուր ծեծոցի ա:

----------


## Chuk

> Ու էս "թեման" էլ ջուր ծեծոցի ա:


Ժպտիկ, իմ հանրապետական բարեկամ  :Smile: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## anslov

> Ժպտիկ, իմ հանրապետական բարեկամ 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Իմ հանրապետականը էնքան է, ինչքան որ հանրապետական են Լևոնը-Քոչը-Սերժը միասին վերցրած 

Հ.Գ. հուսով եմ մի ժպիտ էլ ավելացրի  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մարդու խնդալ ա գալիս: Ակումբ: Լուրջ տեղ: Լուրջ մարդիկ: Ու ստեղ լայաղ չեն անում երկու հատ կնոպկա սխմեն, տեսնեն, թե ՊՆ-ի համար աշխատաող Արշակն ով ա:
> 
> Օֆ աման:


էսի կլոուն ա...

----------


## Mephistopheles

http://asekose.am/hy_AM/news/1/24311...ostanjyan.html

----------

Chuk (27.02.2017)

----------


## anslov

> http://asekose.am/hy_AM/news/1/24311...ostanjyan.html


էսի որոշ մարդկանց համար կարող ա և նորություն ա, կամ ավելին սյուրպրիզ:
Բայց ես միշտ էլ համոզված եմ եղել, որ Զարուհին հայկական պետական լավ գործիչ ա, ու շատ լուրջ ֆրոնտ է փակում 
Մարդուն պետք է դիտել ըստ գործերի ու իրական սոցիալական ստատուսի, և ոչ թե ըստ խոսքերի: Մանավանդ հայ պետական գործիչների դեպքում

----------


## Mephistopheles

> էսի որոշ մարդկանց համար կարող ա և նորություն ա, կամ ավելին սյուրպրիզ:
> Բայց ես միշտ էլ համոզված եմ եղել, որ Զարուհին հայկական պետական լավ գործիչ ա, ու շատ լուրջ ֆրոնտ է փակում 
> Մարդուն պետք է դիտել ըստ գործերի ու իրական սոցիալական ստատուսի, և ոչ թե ըստ խոսքերի: Մանավանդ հայ պետական գործիչների դեպքում


Amen my brother, amen

----------


## Վիշապ

> սաղս էլ մի աիբ ունենք... մեկը լեզվից ա կաղում, մեկը խելքից...


Լեզուն ու խելքը իրար հետ կապված են ապեր։ Մարդու խելքի մասին իմանում ես առաջին հերթին խոսքերից, որը փոխանցվում է լեզվով։

----------


## Chuk

> էսի կլոուն ա...


Կլոուն չի: Հանցագործ ա, ԱՄՆ-ից դեպորտ արված, եսիմքանի տարի դատապարտված: Ստեղ սկզբից փորձել ա ընդդիմադիր խաղ խաղա, հետո ուրիշ բանի համար են վճարել: Ու մեր սաղ զորամասերի դռներն առաջը բացել:

----------

Աթեիստ (27.02.2017)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Կլոուն չի: Հանցագործ ա, ԱՄՆ-ից դեպորտ արված, եսիմքանի տարի դատապարտված: Ստեղ սկզբից փորձել ա ընդդիմադիր խաղ խաղա, հետո ուրիշ բանի համար են վճարել: Ու մեր սաղ զորամասերի դռներն առաջը բացել:


Ես էս անասունի էջ հատուկ մտել էի, որ տեսնեի, թե ՖԲ ընկերներիցս քանիսն ա «հավանել» դրա բարբաջաբանքները։ Մանավանդ էն ընտանիքի տարազով նկարից հետո իրա «մեկնաբանությունները»։

Ով չի հիշում, հիշեցնեմ, որ ինքը հայտնվավ «միլիոնանոց երթով»։

----------

Chuk (27.02.2017), Quyr Qery (02.03.2017), Արէա (27.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Ես էս անասունի էջ հատուկ մտել էի, որ տեսնեի, թե ՖԲ ընկերներիցս քանիսն ա «հավանել» դրա բարբաջաբանքները։ Մանավանդ էն ընտանիքի տարազով նկարից հետո իրա «մեկնաբանությունները»։
> 
> Ով չի հիշում, հիշեցնեմ, որ ինքը հայտնվավ «միլիոնանոց երթով»։


Իրա քրեական գործի մեջ անգամ գրած ա, որ ինքը աչքի ա ընկել ռասիզմով, հոմոֆոբիայով ու  էլի լիքը տենց բաներով: Ի դեպ ախպերը կարծեմ նույն սպանության գործով դեռ նստած ա, իրան 7 տարի էին տվել, ախպորը 70-80, կոնկրետ չեմ հիշում:

----------

Աթեիստ (27.02.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լեզուն ու խելքը իրար հետ կապված են ապեր։ Մարդու խելքի մասին իմանում ես առաջին հերթին խոսքերից, որը փոխանցվում է լեզվով։


յա... դու ո՞րտեղից գիտես սենց բաներ... ամեն տեղ գրած չի... հաստատ գուգլ ես արել...

----------

Gayl (27.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> http://asekose.am/hy_AM/news/1/24311...ostanjyan.html


Ա՜խ, արա  :Jpit:  Ես էլ ասում եմ ինչի՞ են բոլորը նորից Զառային հիշել ու հրճվում  :Jpit: 

Ա՜յ սա հայրենասիրություն ա, ա՜յ սա խոսք ա, ծրագիր ա, նպատակ ա: 

Ժառանգությունից հելավ, բայց Րաֆֆիի խելքը հետը տարավ  :Jpit:

----------

Quyr Qery (02.03.2017), Աթեիստ (27.02.2017), Արէա (27.02.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Լուրջ զահլա չկա խոսելու:
> Եթե մարդիկ կարող են հիացական մեկի մասին խոսել, առանց խորանալու ու քննելու թե ով ա, ապա արժանի եք նրան ինչ ստանում եք:
> 
> 
> 
> Արշակին էլ ջերմ բարևներ: Ասեք, որ իր փառքը հավետ չի: Իրա նման անբարոյականները կարող են ժամանակավոր ախմարդկանց գրավել:


համոզեցիր՝ գտա ու կարդացի իր դատված լինելու մասին..
ինքն ասումա, թե իր գլխին սարքել են, ՀՀ ՊՆ-ն էլ ասումա մեր իրավապահները իրեն հետևել են ու արձանագրել,
որ ոչ մի խախտում չի անում..

հա՝ մեկ էլ գրված էր, որ ամերիկյան բանտում մեքսիկացի պարագլուխների կողմից shoot-caller ա կարգվել (զոն նայող).. ինչպես նաև իր գործի մեջ գրվածա եղել՝ հոմոֆոբ, ռասիստ ու հնարավոր կապ ռուսական մաֆիայի հետ..
այսինքն՝ նույնը, ինչ կարելիա ասել հայերի ասենք 70%-ի մասին..

բայց էս սաղ մի կողմ..
ինչպես արդեն ասեցի՝ ես իր հետ անձամբ ծանոթ չեմ, ճիշտ այնպես ինչպես ծանոթ չեմ այստեղ Ակումբում գրառում կատարող մարդկանց հետ..
բայց էդ գրառումները (անկախ նրանից, թե գրառողը հոմոֆոբ է, ռասիստ, թե ցմահ դատապարտյալ) կարող են ինձ դուր գալ կամ չգալ.. կարող եմ լայք դնել կամ չդնել.. ճիշտ այդպես էլ հավանեցի Արշակի տեսլականը՝ մեր էստեղ քննարկվող հարցի վերաբերյալ ու գրեցի դրա մասին..

ինչպես նաև ասեցի, որ ինքը լավնա..
ու կարծիքս կազմել էի իր էն գուծողություններից, որոնք աչքովս ընկել էին (պարբերաբար օգնություն առաջին գծի մարտիկներին, սփյուռքահայերին քաջալերում ու անձնական օգնություն, որ գնան տեղավորվեն Արցախում բնակության և այլ)

ընդամենն այսքանը ))

----------

Tiger29 (27.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> համոզեցիր՝ գտա ու կարդացի իր դատված լինելու մասին..
> ինքն ասումա, թե իր գլխին սարքել են, ՀՀ ՊՆ-ն էլ ասումա մեր իրավապահները իրեն հետևել են ու արձանագրել,
> որ ոչ մի խախտում չի անում..
> 
> հա՝ մեկ էլ գրված էր, որ ամերիկյան բանտում մեքսիկացի պարագլուխների կողմից shoot-caller ա կարգվել (զոն նայող).. ինչպես նաև իր գործի մեջ գրվածա եղել՝ հոմոֆոբ, ռասիստ ու հնարավոր կապ ռուսական մաֆիայի հետ..
> այսինքն՝ նույնը, ինչ կարելիա ասել հայերի ասենք 70%-ի մասին..
> 
> բայց էս սաղ մի կողմ..
> ինչպես արդեն ասեցի՝ ես իր հետ անձամբ ծանոթ չեմ, ճիշտ այնպես ինչպես ծանոթ չեմ այստեղ Ակումբում գրառում կատարող մարդկանց հետ..
> ...


Ես իրա տեսլականները չեմ կարող լսել, որտև իմ համար նաև կարևոր ա ասողի ով լինելը, անկեղծ մարդ լինել-չլինելը:

Բայց ինքը իմ աչքի գրողն ա ոչ թե իր անձի հետ կապված, այլ նրա, որ էդ կենսագրությամբ անձին մեր բանակ էդպես ելումուտ են ապահովում: Էս մեր պետության ու բանակի բառդակ լինելու հերթական ապացույցն ա:

----------

Quyr Qery (02.03.2017), Աթեիստ (27.02.2017)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Իրա քրեական գործի մեջ անգամ գրած ա, որ ինքը աչքի ա ընկել ռասիզմով, հոմոֆոբիայով ու  էլի լիքը տենց բաներով: Ի դեպ ախպերը կարծեմ նույն սպանության գործով դեռ նստած ա, իրան 7 տարի էին տվել, ախպորը 70-80, կոնկրետ չեմ հիշում:


Ես էն տարազով նկարից հետո դրեցի Արշակին ու եղբորը լավ ուսումնասիրեցի, ինչքան հոդված գտա կարդացի։ Եղբորը մարդասպանության համար են նստացրել, 90-ականների սկզբին Լոս Անջելեսում մի կնոջ էր սպանել։ Իսկ իրեն նստացրել էին վարձու մարդասպան վարձելու համար, որը պիտի իր սիրածի մարդուն սպաներ։ Բայց վարձու մարդասպանը գնացել FBI-ին խաբար էր տվել, ու տենց FBI-ը օպերացիա էր արել ու բռնել նստացրել էր Արշակին։

Մի խոսքով մաֆիոզ, կրիմինալ դեմք ա, որի տեղը բանտում ա, այլ ոչ թե սահմանին։

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

----------

Quyr Qery (02.03.2017), Աթեիստ (27.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Ես էն տարազով նկարից հետո դրեցի Արշակին ու եղբորը լավ ուսումնասիրեցի, ինչքան հոդված գտա կարդացի։ Եղբորը մարդասպանության համար են նստացրել, 90-ականների սկզբին Լոս Անջելեսում մի կնոջ էր սպանել։ Իսկ իրեն նստացրել էին վարձու մարդասպան վարձելու համար, որը պիտի իր սիրածի մարդուն սպաներ։ Բայց վարձու մարդասպանը գնացել FBI-ին խաբար էր տվել, ու տենց FBI-ը օպերացիա էր արել ու բռնել նստացրել էր Արշակին։
> 
> Մի խոսքով մաֆիոզ, կրիմինալ դեմք ա, որի տեղը բանտում ա, այլ ոչ թե սահմանին։
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Ինչե՜ր ես խոսում, Ռուֆ, ինքն ասել ա, որ իրա գլխին սարքել են: Ի՜նչ մաֆիոզ, ի՜նչ կրիմինալ, իսկ էդ նկարի պահով ասածներն էլ սաղս սխալ ենք հասկացել:

----------

Աթեիստ (27.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> .... էդ կենսագրությամբ անձին մեր բանակ էդպես ելումուտ են ապահովում: Էս մեր պետության ու բանակի բառդակ լինելու հերթական ապացույցն ա:


Ու էս բառդակը կարելի ա վերացնել, ասենք մի երկու շրջան Ադրբեջանին զիջելով ու Թուրքիայի հետ սահմանը բացելով…

----------

Lion (27.02.2017), Վիշապ (27.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Ու էս բառդակը կարելի ա վերացնել, ասենք մի երկու շրջան Ադրբեջանին զիջելով ու Թուրքիայի հետ սահմանը բացելով…


Սարկազմդ փաթեթավորի, պահի էլի եղբայր: Իհարկե՛ դրանք իրարից տարբերվող խնդիրներ են:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սարկազմդ փաթեթավորի, պահի էլի եղբայր: Իհարկե՛ դրանք իրարից տարբերվող խնդիրներ են:


Ուզում էիր ասեիր, փաթեթավոր, կոխի .... քեզ մի պահի, ասա, թող սիրտդ թեթևանա:  :LOL:  

Բայց համա խինդ ուրախություն ա տիրում վերջին երկու էջերում - ինչ-որ մի անիմաստ, որին հազիվ թե որևէ մեկը նորմալ ճանաչում ա, պատերազմի մասին ինչ-որ բաներ ա ասում (չեմ էլ նայել, ի միջի այլոց, քանի որ հերթական անիմաստ ռազմահայրենասիրությունը կարող ա լինի) հետևապես ստատուս քվոն պահելը այլևս վարկաբեկված է, իսկ փոխզիջումն՝ անառարկելի ճշմարտություն:

----------

Lion (27.02.2017), Վիշապ (27.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Ուզում էիր ասեիր, փաթեթավոր, կոխի .... քեզ մի պահի, ասա, թող սիրտդ թեթևանա:  
> 
> Բայց համա խինդ ուրախություն ա տիրում վերջին երկու էջերում - ինչ-որ մի անիմաստ, որին հազիվ թե որևէ մեկը նորմալ ճանաչում ա, պատերազմի մասին ինչ-որ բաներ ա ասում (չեմ էլ նայել, ի միջի այլոց, քանի որ հերթական անիմաստ ռազմահայրենասիրությունը կարող ա լինի) հետևապես ստատուս քվոն պահելը այլևս վարկաբեկված է, իսկ փոխզիջումն՝ անառարկելի ճշմարտություն:


Ցավն էն ա, որ իրան գրեթե բոլորն են ճանաչում: Ինքը ՊՆ-ի Շամշյանն ա: Առաջին լրատվությունը իրանով են տալիս, էդ իրանց յանիմ ստրախովկան ա, որ մենք տենց բան չենք ասել, բայց դե սաղ էլ գիտեն որ իրանց արտահաստիքային մամլո խոսնակն ա:

Բայց դե իսկապես էս թեմայի շրջանակում անիմաստ ա իրան քննարկելը:

----------

Աթեիստ (27.02.2017)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Կներեք, եթե հարցս միամիտ ա հնչում, հեռու եմ էքսպերտ լինելուց։
Գրավյալ տարածքները հետ հանձնելը, զուտ աշխարհագրորեն, ավելի խոցելի չի դարձնո՞ւմ մեր(Արցախի) սահմանը։ Էդ միջանկյալ տարածքը (բուֆերային զոնա՞ եթե շատ չեմ սխալվում) անվտանգության դեր չի խաղո՞ւմ։ 
Ուղղեք եթե սխալվում եմ, շնորհակալ կլինեմ։

----------

Lion (27.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կներեք, եթե հարցս միամիտ ա հնչում, հեռու եմ էքսպերտ լինելուց։
> Գրավյալ տարածքները հետ հանձնելը, զուտ աշխարհագրորեն, ավելի խոցելի չի դարձնո՞ւմ մեր(Արցախի) սահմանը։ Էդ միջանկյալ տարածքը (բուֆերային զոնա՞ եթե շատ չեմ սխալվում) անվտանգության դեր չի խաղո՞ւմ։ 
> Ուղղեք եթե սխալվում եմ, շնորհակալ կլինեմ։


Ալիևի հետ Լևոնը բանակցելու ա, որ չխոցեն։ Ես սենց եմ հասկացել։ Հա, մեկ էլ ինչ-որ միջազգային երաշխիքներ են լինելու, ասենք ՄԱԿ-ից բացիկ՝ շնորհավորանքներով։

----------

Lion (27.02.2017), Quyr Qery (02.03.2017), Ծլնգ (27.02.2017)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ալիևի հետ Լևոնը բանակցելու ա, որ չխոցեն։ Ես սենց եմ հասկացել։ Հա, մեկ էլ ինչ-որ միջազգային երաշխիքներ են լինելու, ասենք ՄԱԿ-ից բացիկ՝ շնորհավորանքներով։


Տրիբուն ձյա, առանց սարկազմ  :Smile: 
Կարոտել եմ համ էլ։

----------


## Գաղթական

> (չեմ էլ նայել, ի միջի այլոց, քանի որ հերթական անիմաստ ռազմահայրենասիրությունը կարող ա լինի)


ուզում ես ասել՝ ես ինչ տեղադրել եմ՝ անիմաստ ռազմահայրենասիրություն ա՞ եղել..
լավ, ի նկատի կունենամ )))

----------


## Գաղթական

> Բայց ինքը իմ աչքի գրողն ա ոչ թե իր անձի հետ կապված, այլ նրա, որ էդ կենսագրությամբ անձին մեր բանակ էդպես ելումուտ են ապահովում: *Էս մեր պետության ու բանակի բառդակ լինելու հերթական ապացույցն ա:*


+ 1

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ես էն տարազով նկարից հետո դրեցի Արշակին ու եղբորը լավ ուսումնասիրեցի, ինչքան հոդված գտա կարդացի։ Եղբորը մարդասպանության համար են նստացրել, 90-ականների սկզբին Լոս Անջելեսում մի կնոջ էր սպանել։ Իսկ իրեն նստացրել էին վարձու մարդասպան վարձելու համար, որը պիտի իր սիրածի մարդուն սպաներ։ Բայց վարձու մարդասպանը գնացել FBI-ին խաբար էր տվել, ու տենց FBI-ը օպերացիա էր արել ու բռնել նստացրել էր Արշակին։
> 
> Մի խոսքով մաֆիոզ, կրիմինալ դեմք ա, որի տեղը բանտում ա, այլ ոչ թե սահմանին։
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


կներեք, մի փոքր շեղում էլ..
ուղղակի խնդալույա..
Արշակը վարձու մարդասպանա վարձել, վերջինն էլ գնացել FBI խաբարա տվել  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, առանց սարկազմ 
> Կարոտել եմ համ էլ։


Հորս արեվ, առանց սարկազմ ա։ Հենց սենց էլ ասվում ա - սաղ կախված ա բանակցելուց ու պիտի երաշխիքներ լինեն։

Մնացածն արդեն կողքից զավզակում ենք, խաչով տերտեր, խաղաղություն, կամ Լիոնի փղերն ու ծովից ծով Հայաստան։

----------

Վիշապ (27.02.2017)

----------


## Արէա

Փոստանջյանի առաջարկի վերաբերյալ.




Գյունդուզ Աղաև

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հորս արեվ, առանց սարկազմ ա։ Հենց սենց էլ ասվում ա - սաղ կախված ա բանակցելուց ու պիտի երաշխիքներ լինեն։
> 
> Մնացածն արդեն կողքից զավզակում ենք, խաչով տերտեր, խաղաղություն, կամ Լիոնի փղերն ու ծովից ծով Հայաստան։


Երաշխիքը խաղաղապահ զո՞րքն ա։

----------


## Array

> Կներեք, եթե հարցս միամիտ ա հնչում, հեռու եմ էքսպերտ լինելուց։
> Գրավյալ տարածքները հետ հանձնելը, զուտ աշխարհագրորեն, ավելի խոցելի չի դարձնո՞ւմ մեր(Արցախի) սահմանը։ Էդ միջանկյալ տարածքը (բուֆերային զոնա՞ եթե շատ չեմ սխալվում) անվտանգության դեր չի խաղո՞ւմ։ 
> Ուղղեք եթե սխալվում եմ, շնորհակալ կլինեմ։


Բանն էն ա , որ էտ <<Գրավյալ>> տարացքները նախ Արցախի մաս են եղել ու սովետի տարիներին քիչ-քիչ կտրել հանել են Ղարաբաղի ինքնավար մարզի սահմաններից, 
երկրորդն էլ էտ հողերը, եթե տվեցին ադրբեջանին սահմանի գիծը 3 անգամ երկարելույա ու 3 անգամ ավելի շատ զորքա պետք լինելու պահելու համար, 
Մեր զորքը հիմա չի հերիքում ,  հանձնելուց հետո Ստեփանակերտը գրավելը իրանց համար 1 օրվա գործ կլինի

----------

Lion (27.02.2017), Գաղթական (27.02.2017), Վիշապ (28.02.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Փոստանջյանը ճիշտ ա ասում: Պետք ա Ալիևին ոչ թե փոխզիջում դեմ տալ ու լաց լինել, այլ ասել՝ հալովդ չմնաս, առաջ ենք գալու:

----------

Գաղթական (27.02.2017), Վիշապ (28.02.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կներեք, եթե հարցս միամիտ ա հնչում, հեռու եմ էքսպերտ լինելուց։
> Գրավյալ տարածքները հետ հանձնելը, զուտ աշխարհագրորեն, ավելի խոցելի չի դարձնո՞ւմ մեր(Արցախի) սահմանը։ Էդ միջանկյալ տարածքը (բուֆերային զոնա՞ եթե շատ չեմ սխալվում) անվտանգության դեր չի խաղո՞ւմ։ 
> Ուղղեք եթե սխալվում եմ, շնորհակալ կլինեմ։


Դարձնում ա, բայց Ալիևը տղու խոսք ա տալիս, որ չի հարձակվի, խաղաղապահներն էլ կանգնում են, որ էդ խոսքը հսկեն: Ջոկու՞մ ես:

----------

Array (27.02.2017), Վիշապ (28.02.2017)

----------


## John

> Բանն էն ա , որ էտ <<Գրավյալ>> տարացքները նախ Արցախի մաս են եղել ու սովետի տարիներին քիչ-քիչ կտրել հանել են Ղարաբաղի ինքնավար մարզի սահմաններից, 
> երկրորդն էլ էտ հողերը, եթե տվեցին ադրբեջանին սահմանի գիծը 3 անգամ երկարելույա ու 3 անգամ ավելի շատ զորքա պետք լինելու պահելու համար, 
> Մեր զորքը հիմա չի հերիքում ,  հանձնելուց հետո Ստեփանակերտը գրավելը իրանց համար 1 օրվա գործ կլինի


Մի հատ էդ 3 անգամ սահմանի գիծը երկարելու հիմնավորում-հաշվարկ կդնե՞ս։ Հետաքրքիր ա շատ, թե ոնց կարա տենց բան լինի։

----------


## Chuk

> Կներեք, եթե հարցս միամիտ ա հնչում, հեռու եմ էքսպերտ լինելուց։
> Գրավյալ տարածքները հետ հանձնելը, զուտ աշխարհագրորեն, ավելի խոցելի չի դարձնո՞ւմ մեր(Արցախի) սահմանը։ Էդ միջանկյալ տարածքը (բուֆերային զոնա՞ եթե շատ չեմ սխալվում) անվտանգության դեր չի խաղո՞ւմ։ 
> Ուղղեք եթե սխալվում եմ, շնորհակալ կլինեմ։


Էդ տարածքները շարունակում են մնալ բուֆերային զոնա, դրանցում արգելվում ա զորք տեղակայելը:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Իսկ պատճառը, որ հիմա ավելի ակտիվացել են փուլային լուծման տարբերակի քննարկումները, ի՞նչն ա։
Ապրիլյան քառօրյա՞ն, թե՞ առաջիկա ընտրությունները։

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ պատճառը, որ հիմա ավելի ակտիվացել են փուլային լուծման տարբերակի քննարկումները, ի՞նչն ա։
> Ապրիլյան քառօրյա՞ն, թե՞ առաջիկա ընտրությունները։


Ապրիլյան պատերազմի հետևանքում ինտենսիվացել են բանակցությունները: Արցախի հարցը նորից դարձել ա խիստ արդիական խնդիր: Ընտրությունները կապ ունեն էնքանով, որ միակ ուժը, որը ռիսկ ա անում ժողովրդի հետ էս թեմայով խոսել ու ասել նախ ինքը լուծումը ոնց ա տեսնում, հետո թե էս պահին ինչ լուծում ա քննարկվում, ժողովրդին իր խոսքը հասցնելու համար ուրիշ տարբերակ չունի, քան օգտագործել ԱԺ-ի քարոզչության հարթակը:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Էդ տարածքները շարունակում են մնալ բուֆերային զոնա, դրանցում արգելվում ա զորք տեղակայելը:


Այսինքն կարծում ենք, որ Ադրբեջանը համաձայնելու ա հետ վերցնի "իր" տարածքը բայց թողնելու ա այն առանց հետագա  պաշտպանությա՞ն։

----------

Վիշապ (28.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Այսինքն կարծում ենք, որ Ադրբեջանը համաձայնելու ա հետ վերցնի "իր" տարածքը բայց թողնելու ա առանց հետագա  պաշտպանությա՞ն։


Եթե չհամաձայնվի, փոխզիջում չի լինի:

----------

Աթեիստ (27.02.2017)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Եթե չհամաձայնվի, փոխզիջում չի լինի:


Իսկ ի՞նչ պլան "բ" կա էն դեպքի համար, որ Ադրբեջանն ամեն ինչին համաձայնի, բայց իր խոսքը դրժի, երբ որ էդ ամենն իրականացաված լինի։ Համաձայնի, կարա տենց բան լինի, Ադրբեջանի մասին ենք խոսում։
Ի՞նչ ա պլանավորվում անել դա կանխելու համար։

----------

Lion (27.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ ի՞նչ պլան "բ" կա էն դեպքի համար, որ Ադրբեջանն ամեն ինչին համաձայնի, բայց իր խոսքը դրժի, երբ որ էդ ամենն իրականացաված լինի։ Համաձայնի, կարա տենց բան լինի, Ադրբեջանի մասին ենք խոսում։
> Ի՞նչ ա պլանավորվում անել դա կանխելու համար։


Պատերազմել:

Բայց ինչքան էլ Ադրբեջանի մասին ենք խոսում, դա ահագին անհավանական բան ա: Էդ մասին առաջարկում եմ կարդալ Գրիգորյան Արմանի հոդվածը՝ https://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/...=1#post2550415

----------

Աթեիստ (27.02.2017), Արէա (27.02.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Պատերազմել:
> 
> Բայց ինչքան էլ Ադրբեջանի մասին ենք խոսում, դա ահագին անհավանական բան ա: Էդ մասին առաջարկում եմ կարդալ Գրիգորյան Արմանի հոդվածը՝ https://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/...=1#post2550415


Հա... նույնքան անհավանական, ինչքան Եգիպտոսի կողմից խաղապահներին Սինայից ռադ անելը... ինչը բերեց Վեցօրյա պատերազմի...

----------

Վիշապ (28.02.2017), Տրիբուն (27.02.2017)

----------


## Array

> Մի հատ էդ 3 անգամ սահմանի գիծը երկարելու հիմնավորում-հաշվարկ կդնե՞ս։ Հետաքրքիր ա շատ, թե ոնց կարա տենց բան լինի։





Այ սենց, Ուղղակի գրածա "Armenian-Occupied territories" Դրա համար կներեք

----------


## Գալաթեա

Կարցացի։ 
Լավ ռիսըրչ արած, խելոք հոդված էր։ 
Ու եթե դու փուլայինին կողմնակից չլինեիր, Արտ, առաջիններից մեկը կլինեիր, որ "պատվիրված" կհամարեիր այն։
Բայց ես էդ բառով չեմ որակի։

Նախ շատ կասկածում եմ, որ Ադրբեջանը համաձայնի պայմանի բոլոր կետերին։ Իր խմբագրած տարբերակը կառաջարկի(ես էլ կառաջարկեի)։

Բայց եթե անգամ համաձայնի, ու էդ ութ կետերը բոլորը միասին կյանքի կոչվեն, իմ անձնական համոզվածությունն ա, որ Ադրբեջանը չի խորշի ամեն միջազգային ու տարածաշրջանային պայմանագրի վրա թքել ու կայծակնային թե դանդաղ ու կանխամտածված, բայց այնուամենայնիվ հարձակում սկսել՝ էս անգամ արդեն հենց Արցախի տարածքում։ 
Մենք մեզ դանդաղ գործող ռումբի վրա ենք նստացնելու, որ ըստ Իլհամի իշտահի կամ կարա պայթի, կամ չէ․․․ Վտանգավոր նախաձեռնություն ա իմ կարծիքով, հաշվի առնելով որ մարդը նավթ կերած սոցիոպատ ա։

Թող ես սխալվեմ։ Շատ կուզեի։ 
Ես էլ չեմ ուզում մեր երեխեքը մեռնեն սահմանին։ Ես խաղաղություն եմ ուզում։ 
Բայց եթե ինքը ռեալ ա։

----------

Lion (27.02.2017), Վիշապ (28.02.2017), Տրիբուն (27.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Կարցացի։ 
> Լավ ռիսըրչ արած, խելոք հոդված էր։ 
> Ու եթե դու փուլայինին կողմնակից չլինեիր, Արտ, առաջիններից մեկը կլինեիր, որ "պատվիրված" կհամարեիր այն։
> Բայց ես էդ բառով չեմ որակի։
> 
> Նախ շատ կասկածում եմ, որ Ադրբեջանը համաձայնի պայմանի բոլոր կետերին։ Իր խմբագրած տարբերակը կառաջարկի(ես էլ կառաջարկեի)։
> 
> Բայց եթե անգամ համաձայնի, ու էդ ութ կետերը բոլորը միասին կյանքի կոչվեն, իմ անձնական համոզվածությունն ա, որ Ադրբեջանը չի խորշի ամեն միջազգային ու տարածաշրջանային պայմանագրի վրա թքել ու կայծակնային թե դանդաղ ու կանխամտածված, բայց այնուամենայնիվ հարձակում սկսել՝ էս անգամ արդեն հենց Արցախի տարածքում։ 
> Մենք մեզ դանդաղ գործող ռումբի վրա ենք նստացնելու, որ ըստ Իլհամի իշտահի կամ կարա պայթի, կամ չէ․․․ Վտանգավոր նախաձեռնություն ա իմ կարծիքով, հաշվի առնելով որ մարդը նավթ կերած սոցիոպատ ա։
> ...


Լիլ ջան, Արմանի բոլոր հոդվածներն են լավ ռիսըրչ արած, ինքը ստեղի ստից-մտից քաղաքագետներից չի, լուրջ մասնագետ ա:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա դանդաղ գործող ռումբին, ես համարում եմ որ մենք հենց հիմա դրա վրա նստած ենք:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Կարցացի։ 
> Լավ ռիսըրչ արած, խելոք հոդված էր։ 
> Ու եթե դու փուլայինին կողմնակից չլինեիր, Արտ, առաջիններից մեկը կլինեիր, որ "պատվիրված" կհամարեիր այն։
> Բայց ես էդ բառով չեմ որակի։
> 
> Նախ շատ կասկածում եմ, որ Ադրբեջանը համաձայնի պայմանի բոլոր կետերին։ Իր խմբագրած տարբերակը կառաջարկի(ես էլ կառաջարկեի)։
> 
> Բայց եթե անգամ համաձայնի, ու էդ ութ կետերը բոլորը միասին կյանքի կոչվեն, իմ անձնական համոզվածությունն ա, որ Ադրբեջանը չի խորշի ամեն միջազգային ու տարածաշրջանային պայմանագրի վրա թքել ու կայծակնային թե դանդաղ ու կանխամտածված, բայց այնուամենայնիվ հարձակում սկսել՝ էս անգամ արդեն հենց Արցախի տարածքում։ 
> Մենք մեզ դանդաղ գործող ռումբի վրա ենք նստացնելու, որ ըստ Իլհամի իշտահի կամ կարա պայթի, կամ չէ․․․ Վտանգավոր նախաձեռնություն ա իմ կարծիքով, հաշվի առնելով որ մարդը նավթ կերած սոցիոպատ ա։
> ...



Լիլ, նույնիսկ եթե հիմա էս կետերը վստահություն չեն ներշնչում, պետք ա քննարկել, գտնել էն կետերը, էլ երաշխիքները, որոնք կներշնչեն։ Ոչ թե հենց սկզբից ասել իրանց չի կարելի վստահել, ու պրծ։ Էն որ սա լուծում չի, հասկանում ենք, ու էն որ պատերազմը կամ պրծնում ա մեկի կրվելով, կամ խաղաղության համաձայնագրով, էլի հասկանում ենք։
Առաջին տարբերակը մեզ (ինձ որ հաստատ) ձեռ չի տալիս։

----------

Chuk (27.02.2017), Quyr Qery (02.03.2017), Արէա (27.02.2017), Ծլնգ (27.02.2017)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Լիլ, նույնիսկ եթե հիմա էս կետերը վստահություն չեն ներշնչում, պետք ա քննարկել, գտնել էն կետերը, էլ երաշխիքները, որոնք կներշնչեն։ Ոչ թե հենց սկզբից ասել իրանց չի կարելի վստահել, ու պրծ։ Էն որ սա լուծում չի, հասկանում ենք, ու էն որ պատերազմը կամ պրծնում ա մեկի կրվելով, կամ խաղաղության համաձայնագրով, էլի հասկանում ենք։
> Առաջին տարբերակը մեզ (ինձ որ հաստատ) ձեռ չի տալիս։


Ես չեմ պատկերացնում որոնք կարան լինեն էդ երաշխիքները, հաշվի առնելով թե ինչքան են թուլացած մեր տնտեսությունը, բանակը, ինֆրաստրուկտուրան ընդհանրապես։

----------

Lion (27.02.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Լիլ, նույնիսկ եթե հիմա էս կետերը վստահություն չեն ներշնչում, պետք ա քննարկել, գտնել էն կետերը, էլ երաշխիքները, որոնք կներշնչեն։ Ոչ թե հենց սկզբից ասել իրանց չի կարելի վստահել, ու պրծ։ Էն որ սա լուծում չի, հասկանում ենք, ու էն որ պատերազմը կամ պրծնում ա մեկի կրվելով, կամ խաղաղության համաձայնագրով, էլի հասկանում ենք։
> Առաջին տարբերակը մեզ (ինձ որ հաստատ) ձեռ չի տալիս։


Դե որ երաշխիքներ ենք քննարկում, մի պուճուր կարծիք հայտնեմ, մեկ էլ տեսար ինչ-որ մեկին դեռ հետաքրքրեց... Սինայի «փոխզիջման» փաստը ՀԱԿ-ը կարծես մանտրա ա սարքել։ Իսկ այդ փոխզիջումից 5 տարի առաջ Սադաթը կնեսեթում այ սենց ելույթ ա ունեցել (ի դեպ, առանց իրեն որևէ մեկը համոզելու)... կարա՞նք Ալիևին համոզենք գա ԱԺ-ում սենց խոսա։

----------


## Chuk

> Ես չեմ պատկերացնում որոնք կարան լինեն էդ երաշխիքները, հաշվի առնելով թե ինչքան են թուլացած մեր տնտեսությունը, բանակը, ինֆրաստրուկտուրան ընդհանրապես։


Իսկ ի՞նչ կասես էն երաշխիքների մասին, որ սենց շարունակելու դեպքում շարունակելու ենք տարեկան ունենալ 50+ զոհ, ռմբակոծվող գյուղեր, դպրոցներ, մանկապարտեզներ, անընդհատ լարված վիճակ, շարունակվող արտագաղթ, մարդաթափվող սահմանային գյուղեր:

Եթե երաշխիք չունենանք, փոխզիջման չենք գնալու: Բայց դրա հակառակը այ էս վերևի նկարագրածս ցավալի իրողությունն ա: Այդտեղ մենք երաշխիքներ ունենք: Ու չգիտենք մինչև ուր է հասցնելու, որ պահին է բերելու լայնամաշտաբ պատերազմի, դրա դեպքում հաղթելու դեպքում ինչ կորուստներով հաղթած դուրս գալու:

Ու էս ամեն ինչը բերում ա ելքի փնտրտուքին:

Լևոնը հա բացում ա թեման, մյուսները (նկատի ունեմ քաղաքական ուժերը) կամ թռնում են թեմայից կամ հայրենասիրական պաթոս մտնում: Արդյունքում լուծման մենակ էս մի տարբերակն ունենք սեղանին: 

Ու ինչքան էլ ոմանք վրդովվեն, բայց էս պարագայում հարցը գալիս ա պատերազմ կամ խաղաղություն ընտրելուն:

----------

Mephistopheles (27.02.2017), Աթեիստ (27.02.2017), Արէա (27.02.2017)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Դե որ երաշխիքներ ենք քննարկում, մի պուճուր կարծիք հայտնեմ, մեկ էլ տեսար ինչ-որ մեկին դեռ հետաքրքրեց... Սինայի «փոխզիջման» փաստը ՀԱԿ-ը կարծես մանտրա ա սարքել։ Իսկ այդ փոխզիջումից 5 տարի առաջ Սադաթը կնեսեթում այ սենց ելույթ ա ունեցել (ի դեպ, առանց իրեն որևէ մեկը համոզելու)... կարա՞նք Ալիևին համոզենք գա ԱԺ-ում սենց խոսա։


Վիդեոն չեմ նայել, էդքան անգլերենը դժվար հասկանամ։ Բայց որտեղ սենց ելույթ չեն ունենում, փոխզիջում չի լինո՞ւմ։ Եթե ըստ քեզ էս պարտադիր պայման ա, արդեն առաջընթաց ա։ Գոնե չես ասում անհնար ա։

Իհարկե զարմանալի ա, որ միջազգային փաստաթղթերին ավելի քիչ ես վստահում, քան մի հոգու ԱԺ-ում ելույթին, բայց դե ...

----------

Chuk (27.02.2017)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Իսկ ի՞նչ կասես էն երաշխիքների մասին, որ սենց շարունակելու դեպքում շարունակելու ենք տարեկան ունենալ 50+ զոհ, ռմբակոծվող գյուղեր, դպրոցներ, մանկապարտեզներ, անընդհատ լարված վիճակ, շարունակվող արտագաղթ, մարդաթափվող սահմանային գյուղեր:
> 
> Եթե երաշխիք չունենանք, փոխզիջման չենք գնալու: Բայց դրա հակառակը այ էս վերևի նկարագրածս ցավալի իրողությունն ա: Այդտեղ մենք երաշխիքներ ունենք: Ու չգիտենք մինչև ուր է հասցնելու, որ պահին է բերելու լայնամաշտաբ պատերազմի, դրա դեպքում հաղթելու դեպքում ինչ կորուստներով հաղթած դուրս գալու:
> 
> Ու էս ամեն ինչը բերում ա ելքի փնտրտուքին:
> 
> Լևոնը հա բացում ա թեման, մյուսները (նկատի ունեմ քաղաքական ուժերը) կամ թռնում են թեմայից կամ հայրենասիրական պաթոս մտնում: Արդյունքում լուծման մենակ էս մի տարբերակն ունենք սեղանին: 
> 
> Ու ինչքան էլ ոմանք վրդովվեն, բայց էս պարագայում հարցը գալիս ա պատերազմ կամ խաղաղություն ընտրելուն:


Պաթոսով խոսողներին միանգամից կեղծ հայրենասեր, կարճամիտ ու տգետ անվանելն էլ լուծում չի, Արտ։ 
"Մենք պատրաստ էինք դրան" ա ասվում, բայց ռեակցիայից հեչ չի երևում, որ պատրաստ էին։ 

Պատերազմում հող գրաված մարդուն եթե ուզում ես համոզես հետ տա էդ հողը, չպետք ա ասես՝ դու էշ ես, բան չես հասկանում։ Պետք ա քեզնից գնացած ամեն ինչ անես, որ բացատրես։  
Եթե լուծումներից մեկը ժողովրդի հասկանալն ու ընդունելն ա, հնարավոր ամեն ռեսուրս պետք ա ծախսել բացատրելու ու պարզաբանելու վրա։ Իսկ եթե թքած ունեք, թե հասարակ մարդը ինչ ա մտածում, "Մեկ ա խելքը չի հասնելու" մտածելով, ուրեմն դատապարտված եք ձախողման։ Տենց էլ նախընտրական ծրագիր ա մնալու։ 
Ես էդ աշխատանքը չեմ տեսնում, որ արվի։ 
ՖԲ-ում խելոք դեմքով հակաճառելը շատ քիչ ա։

Իսկ որ դրությունը հիմա անտանելի ցավոտ ա, չեմ կարա չհամաձայնեմ։ Պետք ա մի բան փոխվի։

----------

Lion (27.02.2017), Ծլնգ (28.02.2017), Շինարար (27.02.2017), Տրիբուն (27.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Պաթոսով խոսողներին միանգամից կեղծ հայրենասեր, կարճամիտ ու տգետ անվանելն էլ լուծում չի, Արտ։ 
> "Մենք պատրաստ էինք դրան" ա ասվում, բայց ռեակցիայից հեչ չի երևում, որ պատրաստ էին։ 
> 
> Պատերազմում հող գրաված մարդուն եթե ուզում ես համոզես հետ տա էդ հողը, չպետք ա ասես՝ դու էշ ես, բան չես հասկանում։ Պետք ա քեզնից գնացած ամեն ինչ անես, որ բացատրես։  
> Եթե լուծումներից մեկը ժողովրդի հասկանալն ու ընդունելն ա, հնարավոր ամեն ռեսուրս պետք ա ծախսել բացատրելու ու պարզաբանելու վրա։ Իսկ եթե թքած ունեք, թե հասարակ մարդը ինչ ա մտածում, "Մեկ ա խելքը չի հասնելու" մտածելով, ուրեմն դատապարտված եք ձախողման։ Տենց էլ նախընտրական ծրագիր ա մնալու։ 
> Ես էդ աշխատանքը չեմ տեսնում, որ արվի։ 
> ՖԲ-ում խելոք դեմքով հակաճառելը շատ քիչ ա։
> 
> Իսկ որ դրությունը հիմա անտանելի ցավոտ ա, չեմ կարա չհամաձայնեմ։ Պետք ա մի բան փոխվի։


Գլոբալ հետդ համաձայնելով արի ֆիքսենք, որ մերոնք էսպես ասած խոսք են գեներացնում, դրա մի մասը դրված ա էս թեմայում, ու դրանց եղած արձագանքները մեկը ինձ հուսահատության են հասցնում: 

Գիտե՞ս ինչի եմ սենց ներվային էս թեմայում: Որտև չի ստացվում հարցը քննարկելի դարձնել: «Ալիևը համաձայնողը չի» ոճով թեման միանգամից փակվում ա:

Իսկ վերևում հարցման արդյունքներն են, որտեղ մարդիկ ասում են, որ հա, մի պահի կարող ա համաձայնվենք էդ փոխզիջմանը, երբ նպաստավոր պայման լինի: Ասում ես արի քննարկենք, թե երբ կլինի էդ նպաստավոր պայմանը, ինչ պետք ա անենք դրա համար, ասում են՝ չի լինի ու ֆսյո:

Բայց ամեն դեպքում կարծում եմ, որ առաջիկա մի ամսում մեզ կհավաքենք ու ավելի համոզիչ ու գրագետ խոսքը տեղ կհասցնենք, մարդկանց հետ կխոսենք էս թեմայով:

----------

Աթեիստ (27.02.2017), Արէա (27.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Լիլ, ի դեպ դուք էլ հո ունեք խոսքը լսելու շանս, հնարավորություն: Լիպարիտյանի հետ հանդիպում կազմակերպեք, ինձ էլ հրավիրեք էլի  :Blush: 
Ուզում եմ էդ մարդուն կենդանի լսել, իրա ոչ մի հանդիպման չի հաջողվել գնալ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Լիլ, ի դեպ դուք էլ հո ունեք խոսքը լսելու շանս, հնարավորություն: Լիպարիտյանի հետ հանդիպում կազմակերպեք, ինձ էլ հրավիրեք էլի 
> Ուզում եմ էդ մարդուն կենդանի լսել, իրա ոչ մի հանդիպման չի հաջողվել գնալ:


Ստեղ ա՞։
եթե ստեղ ա, կփորձեմ   :Smile:

----------

Chuk (27.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Ստեղ ա՞։
> եթե ստեղ ա, կփորձեմ


Էս վերջերս մեկն ասում էր որ ստեղ ա, բայց ստույգ չգիտեմ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Էս վերջերս մեկն ասում էր որ ստեղ ա, բայց ստույգ չգիտեմ:


Էդ էլ կճշտեմ։ Իմ իմանալով՝ ստեղ չի, բայց կհարցնեմ։

----------


## Chuk

> Էդ էլ կճշտեմ։ Իմ իմանալով՝ ստեղ չի, բայց կհարցնեմ։


Դե երբ էլ լինի  :Smile:  Նախապես շնորհակալություն:

Մեկ ա բոլորս էլ հասկանում ենք, որ էս ընտրություններին էս հարցը չի լուծվելու: Խնդիրն ընդամենը տաբուները կոտրելն ու հարցը քննարկելի դարձնելն ա: Սենց կարճ ժամանակում չես կարող ամբողջ հասարակության մտածելակերպը փոխես:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա... նույնքան անհավանական, ինչքան Եգիպտոսի կողմից խաղապահներին Սինայից ռադ անելը ու Յոմ Քիպուռի պատերազմը սկսելը...


Հորս արև ես էի ուզում էս օրինակը էս քանի օրը բերեի։ Բայց Յոմ Քիպուռից առաջ էր, թե՞ Վեցօրյայից։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ես իրա տեսլականները չեմ կարող լսել, որտև իմ համար նաև կարևոր ա ասողի ով լինելը, անկեղծ մարդ լինել-չլինելը:
> 
> Բայց ինքը իմ աչքի գրողն ա ոչ թե իր անձի հետ կապված, այլ նրա, որ էդ կենսագրությամբ անձին մեր բանակ էդպես ելումուտ են ապահովում: Էս մեր պետության ու բանակի բառդակ լինելու հերթական ապացույցն ա:


Էնքան էս Արշակին «գովազդեցիք» վերջը վիդեոն նայեցի ու մի երկու հոդված էլ գտա «կտո էտըտ Առշակ» տիպի ։Ճ Իր վարկաբեկվածությունից անկախ, տղեն ճշմարտանման բաներ ա ոնց որ ասում, կարող ա մի քիչ պրիմիտիվ, բայց համենայն դեպս գոնե չի զառանցում ։Ճ 
Ինչ-որ կարծիք, գաղափար կամ հակափաստարկ արժեզրկելու համար ցույց տալ վարկաբեկված մեկին, որը նույնն ա ասում, սա ձեր կողմից համար երկու պրիմիտիվ մանիպուլյացիան է (առաջինը Ծլնգը մանրամասն բացատրել է)։
Իսկ առհասարակ, կրկնում եսիմ որերորդ անգամ։ Եթե ասողի ով լինելուն, անկեղծությանը, պետության ու բանակի բարդակ վիճակի հետ կապվածությանը նայենք, ապա ԼՏՊ-ի տեսլականները պիտի ազգովի պասլատ անենք։ 
ՈՒ էն որ էս ներքին բարդակային պրոբլեմները թողած ֆոկուս եք եղել «փոխզիջումների» ու բանակցությունների վրա, կամ մտածում եք, որ էս ներքին բարդակի պայմաններում մենք պիտի ռեզկի քայլերի գնանք, որտեղ որ հնարավոր է արտակարգ կազմակերպվածության կարիք կա, դա մեծ կասկած ա հարուցում ձեր պլանների կամ գաղափարների լավ մտածվածության մասին։

----------

Lion (27.02.2017), Գաղթական (27.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Վիշ, մի խնդցրու, ես ընդամենը արձագանքել էի մարդու գրածին, թե ինչ լավն ա Արշակը։ Ոչ գիտեմ ինչ ա ասել, ոչ բան։ Իրա մտքերին ծանոթանալը շատ վաղուց ա իմ հետաքրքրությունից դուրս։ Ուրիշ հարց, որ ես առիթը բաց չեմ թողնում մարդկանց տեղեկացնել, թե քվ ա ՊՆի արտահաստիքային խոսնակը։ Ու մանիպուլյացիա անող եթե թեմայում կա, մեկը դու ես, ոչ թե ես։ Ու Ծլնգ ախպարն էլ իմ մանիպուլյացիա չի հիմնավորել, ու բարեբախտաբար հրապարակային պատրաստակամություն ա հայտնել էլ էդ տերմինը չօգտագործել։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ, մի խնդցրու, ես ընդամենը արձագանքել էի մարդու գրածին, թե ինչ լավն ա Արշակը։ Ոչ գիտեմ ինչ ա ասել, ոչ բան։ Իրա մտքերին ծանոթանալը շատ վաղուց ա իմ հետաքրքրությունից դուրս։ Ուրիշ հարց, որ ես առիթը բաց չեմ թողնում մարդկանց տեղեկացնել, թե քվ ա ՊՆի արտահաստիքային խոսնակը։ Ու մանիպուլյացիա անող եթե թեմայում կա, մեկը դու ես, ոչ թե ես։ Ու Ծլնգ ախպարն էլ իմ մանիպուլյացիա չի հիմնավորել, ու բարեբախտաբար հրապարակային պատրաստակամություն ա հայտնել էլ էդ տերմինը չօգտագործել։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Չուկ ջան, իմ թշվառ կարծիքով Ծլնգը շատ լավ հիմնավորել ա, ուղղակի վայթե համաձայնվել ա տերմինը չօգտագործել, որ շատ չնեղվես ախպերս ։Ճ
Բայց արի համաձայնվի, որ էս ՊՆ, կամ ՀՀ բարդակի պայմաններում փոխզիջումների (տե՞ս առանց չակերտների եմ գրում քո խաթեր) ուղղությամբ ակտիվ քայլեր անելը կարող է ավելի վտանգավոր լինել, քան թե կանսեռվի բանկաներով պաշտպանվելը։

----------

Ծլնգ (28.02.2017), Տրիբուն (27.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Վիշ ջան, առխային կարող ես համարել, որ ինքը հիմնավորել ա, ես էլ մեղմիկ ժպտամ։

Ինչ վերաբերում ա բառդակին, ապա մենք էդ բառդակի դեմ էլ ենք պայքարում, կարաս ծանոթներիդ ասես ՀԱԿին ձեն տան, ավելի արդյունավետ կպայքարենք  :Wink: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ ջան, առխային կարող ես համարել, որ ինքը հիմնավորել ա, ես էլ մեղմիկ ժպտամ։
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա բառդակին, ապա մենք էդ բառդակի դեմ էլ ենք պայքարում, կարաս ծանոթներիդ ասես ՀԱԿին ձեն տան, ավելի արդյունավետ կպայքարենք 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Չուկ ջան, ես ծանոթներիս թելադրելու ոչ սովորություն ունեմ, ոչ էլ էդքան պատասխանատու եմ ինձ զգում, ու առավել ևս չեմ կարող ուրիշին համոզել մի բան, որին ինքս չեմ հավատում  :Smile:  Sorry.

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, ես ծանոթներիս թելադրելու ոչ սովորություն ունեմ, ոչ էլ էդքան պատասխանատու եմ ինձ զգում, ու առավել ևս չեմ կարող ուրիշին համոզել մի բան, որին ինքս չեմ հավատում  Sorry.


Հա՜, դե դու հասկացել էիր, որ թելադրելու կոչ եմ արել  :Jpit: 

Բացարձակ, բացարձակ չէիր հասկացել, որ ասածիս իմաստն էն էր, որ մեր կուսակցությունը էդ բառդակի դեմ պայքարը առաջնային խնդիրներից մեկն ա համարում, ու ավելի արդյունավետ պայքարելու համար ընտրողի քվեն ա խնդրում։ Ու որ մնացածը ընդամենը խոսելաոճ էր։ Հետո էլ մանիպուլյացիաներից ես խոսում, եղբայր։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վիշ ջան, առխային կարող ես համարել, որ ինքը հիմնավորել ա, ես էլ մեղմիկ ժպտամ։
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա բառդակին, *ապա մենք էդ բառդակի դեմ էլ ենք պայքարում*, կարաս ծանոթներիդ ասես ՀԱԿին ձեն տան, ավելի արդյունավետ կպայքարենք


Չուկիտո ջան, ոչ թե պետք ա «բառդակի դեմ էլ» պայքարել, այլ առաջին հերթին հենց պետք ա «բառդակի դեմ» պայքարել: Հա, համաձայն եմ, պայքարի տարբեր մոտեցումներ են եղել, որոշների շուրջ անհամաձայնություն ա եղել, անհաջողություն ա եղել, էտ սաղ հասկանալի ա, ընդունելի ա: Պրոցես ա, որը հեչ պարտադիր չէր, որ հաջողությամբ պսակվեր, հատկապես երբ գիտենք, որ անասունների հետ գործ ունենք: Կրկնեմ, որ ՀԱԿ-ը մարդկային դեմքով մնացած կուսակցություններից մեկն ա, որին ձայն տալու ցանկությունը մնում ա մեծ։ 

Խնդիրը նրանում ա, որ պետք չի բրախել էտ առաջնային խնդիրը, ու նոր խնդիր հորինել գլխներիս։ Էն էլ նենց խնդիր, որը խիստ վիճելի ա ու ակնհայտ ա որ տարաձայնությունների առիթ ա դառնալու։ Ու էն պայմաններում, երբ մի կողմից գործ ունենք մեր Սերժիկի հետ, մյուս կողմից՝ Սերժիկից բեթար անասունի հետ։ Չորս կողմից քաքն ընկած ժողովրդին, անզեն, անլվա, սոված, ծարավ, տանում ենք յաթաղանի բերան։ 

Էն խաչով տերտերն էլի աչքիս առաջ էկավ ․․․․  :LOL:

----------

Lion (27.02.2017), Quyr Qery (02.03.2017), Գաղթական (27.02.2017), Ծլնգ (28.02.2017), Վիշապ (27.02.2017)

----------


## Lion

> Իսկ ավելի լուրջ, պետք ա անել, էն ինչ անում են մեր նման փոքր երկրները, որոնք գտվում են ագրեսիվ միջավայրում։ Հանձնվելու ու խաղաղություն մուրալու փոխարեն, որը մեկա մեզ ոչ մեկը չի տալու, պետք ա ռազմական դոկտրինը կառուցել «անդառնալի կորուստ հասցնելու» վրա։ Այսինքն, սաղս էլ գիտենք, որ Թուրքիան ու Ադրբեջանը որ երկու կողմից վրա տան, մենք չենք դիմանա։ Բայց իրանք էլ պիտի իմանան, որ մեր հասցրած վնասն անդառնալի ա լինելու։ Տենց ա իրան պահում Իսրյալեը, Հունաստանը։ Կիպրոսի հարցը սառած հենց էտ պատճառով, թե չէ թուրքերը վաղուց կերել էին։ Բայց գիտեն, որ եթե նույնիսկ Հունաստանին հաղթեն էլ պատերազմում, կրած վնասներն անհամաչափ են լինելու։ 
> 
> էս ա ․․․․․ 
> 
> Թե ոնց ա պետք անել, ինչ միջոցներով, էտ արդեն Լևոնը Տեր-Պետրոսյանը թող որոշի, կարա ասենք Ստփան Դեմիրճյանին էլ լծի էտ գործին, մեկ ա բուշլատի թև ա: Բայց որոշ քայլեր արդեն ոնց որ արվում են, հենց թեկուզ Իսկանդե-միսկանդերները։ Բայց, պետք ա ամեն ինչը լինի պլանավորված, հետևողական, առանց թալանի ու կոռուպցիայի, հայրենասեր մարդկանց միջոցով, խելոք, հանդարտ, առանց ռեզկի ու սպոնտան որոշումների: 
> 
> Էսքանը, թե կոնկրետ ես ինչ եմ առաջարկում Հայկի հետնորդ հերոսական ժողովրդին։ 
> 
> Իսկ ինչ ա առաջարկում Լևոնը, Չուկի գրաներից մոտավորապես հասկացել եմ, որ Սերժի հետ չենք կարում լեզու գտնենք, որ երկիրը դզի, ժողովուրդը մեզ չի աջակցում, որ Սերժի հախից գանք, որ եկիրը փրկենք, մնում ա Ալիևի հետ համաձայնության գալը: Ինչ ասեմ, պլան ա։ Ողորմելի ա, իր ողջ տեսքով ու բովանդակությամբ, ու անիրկանանալի ա, քանի որ Ալիևը չի ուզում, թու թու թու, բայց պլան ա։ Ու իմ պատասխանը մնում է նույնը՝ ԱՅՈ:


+1  :Smile: 




> Տրիբուն ձյա, շատ սիրուն բաներ ես գրում, քանի դեռ չենք գալիս «ո՞նցին»։  Լու՞րջ չեք մտածում որ մենք էլ տենց բաներ կուզեինք,որ մենք էլ ձեր նման երազանքների գիրկն ընկել ենք ուզում։ Գնե՛լ, ուշքի արի, ուրիշին չեմ ասում, քեզ եմ ասում։ Մի հատ իրավիճակը նայի ու ասածդ՝ ցանկություններդ։
> 
> Մի հատ պատասխանի տարրական հարցի. ինչի՞ պետք ա գնանք ամեն ինչի կորստի վտանգին՝ քո մաքսիմալիզմի պատճառով։
> 
> Կարող էի անձնական գրեի, որտև քո կարծիքն ա հետաքրքիր, ոչ թե ծլնգի կամ վիշապի կամ գաղթականի կամ լիոնի, բայց ամեն դեպքում հրապարակային պատասխանիր։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Սենց թե ընենց, Արտակ, միակ ելքը սա է, Ձեր առաջարկած ելքը արագ ու միանգամից կործանում է: Ասել եմ, ասում եմ և էլի կասեմ - *պետք է ստեղծենք ուժեղ պետություն*, այլ ելք չունենք ու չի կարող լինել: Ինչպես? Սա արդեն այլ հարց է և ես միայն նրա մի մասին կպատասխանեմ՝ համենայն դեպս *ոչ մեր հայրենիքը պատառները թշնամուն զիջելով և մեր ռազմա-ստրատեգիական դիրքերը վատացնելով*!




> Պատասխանը հող տալուց դժվարա ու կամքա պետք ։ Օրինակ Իսրաելը ինչի զիջումներից չի խոսում հեչ, չնայած մեզանից ավելի շատ թշնամիներովա շրջապատված, հեչ չեն խոսում <<հող տանք պրծնենքից>>, որվհետև հող տալով հլը ոչ մեկը չի պրծել։ Հիմա կա երկու ելք ․ մեկը Իսրայելի պես հզորանալ էնքան, որ ղազերը չհամարձակվեն կրակել մեզ վրա, մեկն էլ թուլանալ ու փորձել հաճույք ստանալնա(ու հլը որ էտ ենք անում)
> Մի բան էլ փոխզիջումների մասին ասեմ,  եթե թուլ տաք։  Անունը դրել ենք <<Փոխզիջում>>,   բայց խոսում ենք զիջումներից , ովհետև փոխզիջումը ենթադրումա , որ մնք պիտի մի բան տանք իրենց մի բանի դիմաց չէ՞ , ոչ թե հենց էնպես


Միանգամայն ճիշտ ես:

----------

Array (27.02.2017), Գաղթական (27.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Արի մի հատ լացացնեմ սաղիդ ․․․

----------

Lion (27.02.2017), Quyr Qery (02.03.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի հատ պատասխանի տարրական հարցի. ինչի՞ պետք ա գնանք ամեն ինչի կորստի վտանգին՝ քո մաքսիմալիզմի պատճառով։


Չուկ, գիտե՞ս ինչի չեմ ուզում սենց կիսահռետորական / էմոցիոնալ հարցերիդ լուրջ պատասխանելու վրա ժամանակ ծախսեմ։ Քանի որ հարցերդ ի սկզբանե սխալ են ձևայերպված․ դու մաքսիամալիզմ ես համարում մի բանը, որը ես համարում եմ զգուշություն։

----------

Lion (27.02.2017), Quyr Qery (02.03.2017), Ծլնգ (28.02.2017), Վիշապ (27.02.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Իսկ ի՞նչ կասես էն երաշխիքների մասին, որ սենց շարունակելու դեպքում շարունակելու ենք տարեկան ունենալ 50+ զոհ, ռմբակոծվող գյուղեր, դպրոցներ, մանկապարտեզներ, անընդհատ լարված վիճակ, շարունակվող արտագաղթ, մարդաթափվող սահմանային գյուղեր:
> 
> Եթե երաշխիք չունենանք, փոխզիջման չենք գնալու: Բայց դրա հակառակը այ էս վերևի նկարագրածս ցավալի իրողությունն ա: Այդտեղ մենք երաշխիքներ ունենք: Ու չգիտենք մինչև ուր է հասցնելու, որ պահին է բերելու լայնամաշտաբ պատերազմի, դրա դեպքում հաղթելու դեպքում ինչ կորուստներով հաղթած դուրս գալու:
> 
> Ու էս ամեն ինչը բերում ա ելքի փնտրտուքին:
> 
> Լևոնը հա բացում ա թեման, մյուսները (նկատի ունեմ քաղաքական ուժերը) կամ թռնում են թեմայից կամ հայրենասիրական պաթոս մտնում: Արդյունքում լուծման մենակ էս մի տարբերակն ունենք սեղանին: 
> 
> Ու ինչքան էլ ոմանք վրդովվեն, բայց էս պարագայում հարցը գալիս ա պատերազմ կամ խաղաղություն ընտրելուն:


Ուրեմն մանիպուլյացիաների մասին։ Հիմա երևակայական փորձ ես անում ու պատկերացնում ես, որ քո գրառումները իրականում այսպիսին են եղել․




> Իսկ ի՞նչ կասես էն երաշխիքների մասին, որ փոխզիջումների անբարենպաստ ընթացքի դեպքում ունենալու ենք ևս մի ցեղասպանություն, կորցրած Արցախ ու էլի միքանի հայկական շրջաններ, հուսալքված ու կործանված Հայաստան ու հայություն:
> 
> Եթե երաշխիք ունենայինք, կգնայինք փոխզիջումների: Բայց դրա հակառակը այ էս վերևի նկարագրածս ցավալի իրողությունն ա: Այդտեղ մենք երաշխիքներ չունենք: Ու չգիտենք փոխզիջումները ինչ ընթացք են ունենալու, որ պահին է Ադրբեջանը խախտելու իր խոստումները ու միջազգային ուժերն էլ ինչ պիտի անեն:
> 
> Ու էս ամեն ինչը բերում ա նրան, որ ստատուս քվոին էս պահին այլընտրանք չկա:
> 
> Լևոնը բացում ա թեման զուտ քաղաքական դիվիդենտներ շահելու համար, սա իր հիվանդագին անձնական ամբիցիաների խնդիրն ա ընդհամենը, մյուսները էս թեմայով խայտառակ պատմություն չունեն, դրա համար էս թեմայով ծավալվելու էլ չունեն: 
> 
> Ու ինչքան էլ ոմանք վրդովվեն, բայց էս պարագայում հարցը գալիս ա պատերազմ ընտրելուն:

----------


## Lion

> Իսկ պատճառը, որ հիմա ավելի ակտիվացել են փուլային լուծման տարբերակի քննարկումները, ի՞նչն ա։
> Ապրիլյան քառօրյա՞ն, թե՞ առաջիկա ընտրությունները։


Ոչ էն ու ոչ էլ մյուսը՝ ուղղակի մի հոգնած թոշակառու մի բան է ասել, մյուսներն ընկել են կրակը ու, քանի որ իր հեղինակությունն այդ մյուսների մոտ անառարկելի է, եկել, ապացուցում են, որ մածունը սև է...



> Իսկ ի՞նչ պլան "բ" կա էն դեպքի համար, որ Ադրբեջանն ամեն ինչին համաձայնի, բայց իր խոսքը դրժի, երբ որ էդ ամենն իրականացաված լինի։ Համաձայնի, կարա տենց բան լինի, Ադրբեջանի մասին ենք խոսում։
> Ի՞նչ ա պլանավորվում անել դա կանխելու համար։


Այ, ես էլ եմ էդ ասում, բայց բավարար պատասխան չեմ ստացել: Այս ֆոնի վրա հատկապես ընտիր էր մեր Արտակի էս պատասխանը՝




> Պատերազմել:


Այսինքն, հարգելիս, մենք մեր տարածքներն ու մեր կոզրները տալիս ենք, էն, որ Հայրենիք ենք զիջում, հլը չեմ ասում, ահա ուրեմն, մենք մեր տարածքներն ու մեր կոզրները տալիս ենք ու փոխարեն երաշխիքը, որ ստանում ենք, դա նա է, որ... կպատերազմենք: Զգում եք տրամաբան...ության պակասը?? Այսինքն, հարգելի Արտակ, մենք սենց թե ընենց պատերազմում ենք, ունենալով լավ դիրքեր, ինչի պիտի հանձնենք մեր լավ դիրքերն ու մեր Հայրենիքի մի մասը, որ հետո... նորից պատերազմենք, ավելի վատ պայմաններում? Եթե ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում կամ սխալ ասացի, ուղղեք, բայց կարծում եմ այստեղ տրամաբանության խնդիր կա...

----------

Array (27.02.2017), Գաղթական (27.02.2017), Ծլնգ (28.02.2017), Վիշապ (27.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Ուրեմն մանիպուլյացիաների մասին։ Հիմա երևակայական փորձ ես անում ու պատկերացնում ես, որ քո գրառումները իրականում այսպիսին են եղել․


Ու դու հիմա լրջով կհամարես, որ սենց ինձ ապացուցեցիր, որ մանիպուլյացիա եմ արել, չէ՞  :Jpit: 

Բռնե՞մ սպորտային հետաքրքության համար գրառումներիցդ սենց շրջեմ ու դրա հիման վրա քեզ մանիպուլյատոր ասեմ  :Wink: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ու դու հիմա լրջով կհամարես, որ սենց ինձ ապացուցեցիր, որ մանիպուլյացիա եմ արել, չէ՞ 
> 
> Բռնե՞մ սպորտային հետաքրքության համար գրառումներիցդ սենց շրջեմ ու դրա հիման վրա քեզ մանիպուլյատոր ասեմ 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Ես քեզ փորձում եմ ցույց տալ, որ միտքդ կարելի է ինվերսել, ու դրանից մտքիդ տրամաբանությունը շատ չի փոխվում։ Փորձիր իմ չէ (որ չասես հոխորտում եմ), ասենք Ծլնգի կամ Տրիբունի որևէ միտք ինվերսել, տես նույնքան հեշտ կստացվի՞։ Կարող ա ջոկես, ինչ եմ ասում։

----------


## Chuk

Կստացվի, առխային։ Ու հստակեցնեմ, որ մանիպուլյացիան հենց էդ ինվերսումն ա։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Chuk

Լիոն ջան, քեզ նորից կոչ եմ անում սովորել մարդկանց գրառումները, տեքստերը հասկանալ, որ ինձ չվերագրես մտքեր, որոնք չեմ ասել։ 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lion

Պատասխան կոչով հանդես գամ՝ պարզ գրիր, իսկ եթե ոմանք էլ չեն հասկանում գրածդ՝ պարզաբանիր:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Կստացվի, առխային։ Ու հստակեցնեմ, որ մանիպուլյացիան հենց էդ ինվերսումն ա։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Փորձի, նոր ասա։ Մանիպուլյացիան ինվերսումը չի, եթե միտքը հեշտությամբ ինվերսում ես, ու ուղիղ ու ինվերսված մտքերն էլ առաջին հայացքից ճշմարտանման են հնչում, ապա դա կարող է նշանակել, որ մտքիդ մեջ առնվազն տրամաբանական փաստարկների ու հարցերի պակաս կա, այսինքն միտքդ քննարկում չպահանջող քարոզ է, մանիպուլյացիա։

----------


## Chuk

Ես շարունակեմ ժպտալ, հա՞, Վիշապ, քո էս պրիմիտիվ մանիպուլյացիաների վրա։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Իսկ պատճառը, որ հիմա ավելի ակտիվացել են փուլային լուծման տարբերակի քննարկումները, ի՞նչն ա։
> Ապրիլյան քառօրյա՞ն, թե՞ առաջիկա ընտրությունները։


Գիտենք, որ էս փոխզիջումների տարբերակը քննարկվում ա 98 թվից։
Ու գիտենք, որ քանի գնում, մեր դիրքերը թուլանում են։ Սկզբոմ Ղարաբաղը դուրս թռավ բանակցություններից, հետո ինչ որ մի փուլում սկսեցին հանգիստ Հայաստանին անվանել ագրեսոր ու տենց։

Ու էս ամբողջ ընթացքում էդ բանակցությունները գնում են։ Սերժը գնում Ալիևին հանդիպում ա, ինչ որ բաներ են քննարկում, որոնցից մենք բան չենք իմանում, բայց մանր բաներից հասկանում են, որ մեր դիրքերը թուլանում են։
Աչքներիս առաջ արդեն ունենք ԵՏՄ մտնելը, էն որ մի քանի ամիս առաջ «չէինք մտնելու»։ Ու քանի որ չէինք մտնելու, ոչ էլ քննարկվում էր։

Նույնն էլ հիմի ա .«հող չենք հանձնելու», դրա համար էդ թեման չի քննարկվում, քննարկողն էլ համարյա դավաճան ա։

Լևոնն էլ որ ասում ա քանի գնում մեր դիրքերը վատանում են, ասում են, դու սուս, _Սերժը չի տա, էնքան որ ժամանակ ա ձգում_։

----------


## Lion

*Աթեիստ* ջան, ուշադիր եղիր տրամաբանական կապին՝ մեր դիրքերը չի վատանում նրա համար, որ Արցախի խնդիր ունենք, մեր դիրքերը վատանում է *այլ* պատճառներով: Մենք առաջարկում ենք, այդ *այլ* պատճառները վերացնել և պնդում ենք, որ եթե այդ *այլ* պատճառները լինեն, տանք հողեր, չտանք, տո դաժե Սևանն էլ հետը տանք, մեկա, մեր դիրքերը վատանալու են:

----------

Գաղթական (28.02.2017), Ծլնգ (28.02.2017), Վիշապ (28.02.2017), Տրիբուն (27.02.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ես շարունակեմ ժպտալ, հա՞, Վիշապ, քո էս պրիմիտիվ մանիպուլյացիաների վրա։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Ժպտալով պատասխանելն էլ է թույլիկ մանիպուլյացիայի ձև (fake reaction): Տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, իբր դիմացինը հիմարություններ է դուրս տալիս, որին ի պատասխան դու իբր ներողամտաբար ժպտում ես, իրականում թաքցնելով վերլուծություններով պատասխանելու հնարավորության պակասը:

----------


## Chuk

։) զվարճալի ա նայել, թե մարդիկ ոնց են անում էն, ինչքւմ քեզ են մեղադրում։

Հ.գ. էս մի «մանիպուլյացիաս» ոնց էր, զաչոտս կստանա՞մ

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Վիշապ

> ։) զվարճալի ա նայել, թե մարդիկ ոնց են անում էն, ինչքւմ քեզ են մեղադրում։
> 
> Հ.գ. էս մի «մանիպուլյացիաս» ոնց էր, զաչոտս կստանա՞մ
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


 :Nea:  Դու վաղուց դուրս ես մնացել ինստիտուտից:

----------


## Chuk

Լավ, Վարպետ։ Ուրեմն աըձանագրենք, որ ի տարբերություն քեզ թույլ եմ մանիպուլյացիաներից։ Ընդունում եմ։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Տրիբուն

Զգու՞մ եք, որ թեման սպառված ա։

----------

Lion (01.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Չէ, ուղղակի ես եմ էս քանի օրը շատ հոգնած։ Առաջիկայում հերթով կգնանք, քննարկելով թեմայում հնչած բոլոր քննարկման արժանի մոտեցումները։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Զգու՞մ եք, որ թեման սպառված ա։


ափար... դրածդ նյութի մի մասն աչքի անցկացրի... I know where you coming from...կարանք քննարկենք, ուղղակի պտի ժամանակ գտնեմ... մի քանի քոմենթ ունեմ policy forum Armenia -ի գրածի հաշվով

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Վիդեոն չեմ նայել, էդքան անգլերենը դժվար հասկանամ։ Բայց որտեղ սենց ելույթ չեն ունենում, փոխզիջում չի լինո՞ւմ։ Եթե ըստ քեզ էս պարտադիր պայման ա, արդեն առաջընթաց ա։ Գոնե չես ասում անհնար ա։


Փոխզիջում հա էլ կարա լինի, ելույթ ունենան, թե՝ չէ։ Հարցը նրանում ա՝ ինչքանով ա այդ փոխզիջումը մտածված ու հեռատեսական։ Աթեիստ ջան, եթե իմ գրառումները վերընթերցես, կտեսնես, որ ես անհիմն «ոչմիթիզհող» պոռացող չեմ հաստատ, ու մի քանի տեղ էլ նշել եմ որ «այսօրվա Ադրբեջանին զիջելու հող չունենք»։ Ասենք, եթե մի կողմից Շվեյցարիան լիներ, մյուս կողմից էլ` Ավստրիան, «բուֆերային գոտին» էլ չէ, ամբողջ Հայաստանն էլ կարող ա խրախուսեի «փոխզիջել» (հաստատ ավելի վատ չէր լինի քան Սերժիկ-Սաշիկների թայֆի լծի տակ)։ Ու կարող ա փորձեի Լիոնին ու Գելին էլ համոզել...




> Իհարկե զարմանալի ա, որ միջազգային փաստաթղթերին ավելի քիչ ես վստահում, քան մի հոգու ԱԺ-ում ելույթին, բայց դե ...


Փաստաթուղթը թուղթ ա միմիայն... տխրահռչակ Սևրի պայմանագիրը վկա։ Իսկ Սադաթի ելույթը ցուցադրեց խաղաղության հասնելու կամք՝ նախորդ պատերազմում պարտված ու մինչ այդ «բիզիմդիր» գոռացող երկրի նախագահի կողմից։ Այդ ելույթով Սաթադը առաջին արաբ լիդերը դարձավ, որ Իսրայելի գոյության իրավունքը ճանաչեց, ու ցուցադրեց վճռողականություն՝ բարիդրացիական հարաբերություններ հաստատելու (ի դեպ այդ կամքի ու վճռականության համար սեփական կյանքով էլ վճարեց)։ Ասում ենք «թուրքը մնում ա թուրք» մանտրան հնացել ա, բա մի հատ չհամոզվե՞նք, որ թուրքը գոնե «արաբ» ա դարձել մինչև փոխզիջումների բազառը բացենք։ Ու նորից կրկնեմ, Իսրաելի կողմից Սինայը ամբողջությամբ վերադարձվեց այս ելույթից 5 տարի անց։ Արժի մի հատ էլ ասեմ. Սաթադը կնեսեթում հրապարակավ ճանաչում ա Իսրայելի գույության ու հրեաների Իսրայելի տարածքներում ապահով ապրելու իրավունքը, նոր 5 տարի հետո Իսրայելը ամբողջ «բուֆերային» գոտին հետ ա տալիս... տարբերությունը զգո՞ւմ ես սրա ու մեր դեմը դրված «փուլային»-ի միջև։ Ու այս «փոխզիջում» առաջարկողները իրենց «լուրջ-լուրջ քաղաքագիտական հոդվածներում» Սինայի փոխզիջման օրինակ են բերում։ Ծիծաղելի էլ չի է, ողբալի՜ ա...

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (28.02.2017), Տրիբուն (28.02.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հորս արև ես էի ուզում էս օրինակը էս քանի օրը բերեի։ Բայց Յոմ Քիպուռից առաջ էր, թե՞ Վեցօրյայից։


Հա, արագ-արագ գրել էի, հետո հասկացա, որ խառնել էի անունները, եկա փոխեցի։

Մեֆի լեզվով ասած, սրանք կարծում են թե իրենց չենք տեսնում կամ չենք ջոկում... թե իրենց Սինայի բերած օրինակը ինչքան ծիծաղալու ա նույն հենց իրենց իսկ բրդած պլատֆորմի շրջանակներում...

----------

Տրիբուն (28.02.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Իսկ վերևում հարցման արդյունքներն են, որտեղ մարդիկ ասում են, որ հա, մի պահի կարող ա համաձայնվենք էդ փոխզիջմանը, երբ նպաստավոր պայման լինի:


ի միջի այլոց` ես էդպես էլ դեռ չեմ քվեարկել, եթե իհարկե իմ քվեն ինչ-որ բան կարող էր փոխել..
պատճառը գրել էի` հարցումը ճիշտ չի ձևակերպված..
կսպասեմ մինչև նոր հարցում բացվի, որի դրույթները, ինչպես խոստացել էիր, նախապես կքննարկենք ))





> Ասում ես արի քննարկենք, թե երբ կլինի էդ նպաստավոր պայմանը, ինչ պետք ա անենք դրա համար, ասում են՝ չի լինի ու ֆսյո:


ասում ես` ախպեր մի հատ ներկայացրեք, թե էդ ինչ մի երաշխիքների մասինա խոսքա, որ հող զիջենք էլ պատերազմ չի լինի, կամ էլ թե ինչի պիտի մեր հետ հանկարծ ու բարիդրացիանան, եթե անգամ իրանց սիրած վրացու հետ չեն բարիդրացիանում, պատասխան չկա «ու ֆսյո»...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Փոխզիջում հա էլ կարա լինի, ելույթ ունենան, թե՝ չէ։ Հարցը նրանում ա*՝ ինչքանով ա այդ փոխզիջումը մտածված ու հեռատեսական*։ Աթեիստ ջան, եթե իմ գրառումները վերընթերցես, կտեսնես, որ ես անհիմն «ոչմիթիզհող» պոռացող չեմ հաստատ, ու մի քանի տեղ էլ նշել եմ որ «այսօրվա Ադրբեջանին զիջելու հող չունենք»։ Ասենք, եթե մի կողմից Շվեյցարիան լիներ, մյուս կողմից էլ` Ավստրիան, «բուֆերային գոտին» էլ չէ, ամբողջ Հայաստանն էլ կարող ա խրախուսեի «փոխզիջել» (հաստատ ավելի վատ չէր լինի քան Սերժիկ-Սաշիկների թայֆի լծի տակ)։ Ու կարող ա փորձեի Լիոնին ու Գելին էլ համոզել...
> 
> 
> Փաստաթուղթը թուղթ ա միմիայն... տխրահռչակ Սևրի պայմանագիրը վկա։ Իսկ Սադաթի ելույթը ցուցադրեց խաղաղության հասնելու կամք՝ նախորդ պատերազմում պարտված ու մինչ այդ «բիզիմդիր» գոռացող երկրի նախագահի կողմից։ Այդ ելույթով Սաթադը առաջին արաբ լիդերը դարձավ, որ Իսրայելի գոյության իրավունքը ճանաչեց, ու ցուցադրեց վճռողականություն՝ բարիդրացիական հարաբերություններ հաստատելու (ի դեպ այդ կամքի ու վճռականության համար սեփական կյանքով էլ վճարեց)։ Ասում ենք «թուրքը մնում ա թուրք» մանտրան հնացել ա, բա մի հատ չհամոզվե՞նք, որ թուրքը գոնե «արաբ» ա դարձել մինչև փոխզիջումների բազառը բացենք։ Ու նորից կրկնեմ, Իսրաելի կողմից Սինայը ամբողջությամբ վերադարձվեց այս ելույթից 5 տարի անց։ Արժի մի հատ էլ ասեմ. Սաթադը կնեսեթում հրապարակավ ճանաչում ա Իսրայելի գույության ու հրեաների Իսրայելի տարածքներում ապահով ապրելու իրավունքը, նոր 5 տարի հետո Իսրայելը ամբողջ «բուֆերային» գոտին հետ ա տալիս... տարբերությունը զգո՞ւմ ես սրա ու մեր դեմը դրված «փուլային»-ի միջև։ Ու այս «փոխզիջում» առաջարկողները իրենց «լուրջ-լուրջ քաղաքագիտական հոդվածներում» Սինայի փոխզիջման օրինակ են բերում։ Ծիծաղելի էլ չի է, ողբալի՜ ա...


Այ սրա մասին եմ ուզում խոսես Ծնգլ ջան… ո՞րն ա քո համար հեռատեսականը… ստեղ կա մոտեցում որ ստատուսի դիմաց տարածքներ, բայցղ ես ասում եմ եթե մենք չենք վստահում իրանց ոչ մի խոսքին, պայմանավորվածությանն ու համաձայնագրերին, ապա ստատուսը որևէ արժեք չունի, կարան ստատուսի վրա թքեն ու հարձակվեն… տենց չի՞… եթե միջազգային երաշխիք ա լինելու խաղաղապահների տեսքով, ապա ստատուսը էական չի կարա քննարկման նյութ լինի հետագայում… 

թող կարծիք չստեղծվի որ փոխզիջման կողմնակիցները իրանց ազնիվ խոսքին են հավատում ու պտի տարածք տան դատարկ խոստումի դիմաց… խաղապահներ լինելու են կամ էլ մի հատ ուրիշ ընդունելի երաշխիք…

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Այ սրա մասին եմ ուզում խոսես Ծնգլ ջան…


Ա՜հ...  :Sad:  Չուկին խնդրել էի այս գրառմանս մեջ անարգալից դիմալաձևս փոխի նորմալի, բայց, ավաղ, դու ավելի շուտ եկար... ուզում եմ ներողություն խնդրել քեզնից՝ անարգանքներիդ շարունակաբար անարգանքով պատասխանելուս համար. ցավում եմ, որ իջա այդ մակարդակի, ու սկսեցի քո մականունն էլ աղավաղել... իսկ այս թեմայով ես քեզ հետ երկխոսությունս ավարտած եմ համարում. ինձ ու իմ կարծիքները բացահայտորեն անարգող մարդու հետ երկխոսելը անիմաստ ու անդուր է...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ա՜հ...  Չուկին խնդրել էի այս գրառմանս մեջ անարգալից դիմալաձևս փոխի նորմալի, բայց, ավաղ, դու ավելի շուտ եկար... ուզում եմ *ներողություն* խնդրել քեզնից՝ անարգանքներիդ շարունակաբար անարգանքով պատասխանելուս համար. ցավում եմ, որ իջա այդ մակարդակի, ու սկսեցի քո մականունն էլ աղավաղել... իսկ այս թեմայով ես քեզ հետ երկխոսությունս ավարտած եմ համարում. ինձ ու իմ կարծիքները բացահայտորեն անարգող մարդու հետ երկխոսելը անիմաստ ու անդուր է...


ներում եմ Ծնգլ ջան... չհաշված էս գրառումդ 


> սիկտիր...


դու շատ կուլտուրական, խելացի մարդ ես ու ես դա գնահատում եմ...

----------

Ծլնգ (28.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ափար... դրածդ նյութի մի մասն աչքի անցկացրի... I know where you coming from...կարանք քննարկենք, ուղղակի պտի ժամանակ գտնեմ... մի քանի քոմենթ ունեմ policy forum Armenia -ի գրածի հաշվով


Ապեր, պետք չի էլի ոչ մի քոմենթ գրել։ Մարդիկ ծավալուն հետազոտական աշխատանք են արել, որը չի ձգտում անառարկելի ճշմարտության։ Ասենք, քոմենթ անելու համար պետք ա նույն կարգի հետազոտական աշխատանք կատարել։ Մենք էլ չենք կարա գյոզալ ֆորումը սարքեն տխուր ակադեմիական հարթակ։ 

Ես դրանք դրել էի ուղղակի ցույց տալու համար, որ հետագա զարգացումների հնարավոր սցենարները հաստատ մեկից ավելին են, ու ոչ մեկը չի կարա ասի «էս ա» ու վերջ։ Հետևապես․ 

- կոռեկտ չի ազգին դնել սենց ծայրահեղ երկընտրանքի առաջ, պատերազմ թե խաղաղություն;
- կոռեկտ չի հարցումը ստեղ ձևակերպել այնպես ինչպես ձևակերպված ա;
- կոռեկտ չի Հայաստանի զարգացումը դնել կախվածություն մեջ միայն սահմանների բաց լինելուց, ու հետևապես ապացուցել, որ սաշիկ-լֆիկական համակարգը օբյեկտիվորեն գոյություն ունենալու իրավունք ունի; 
- կոռեկտ չի ասել որ մենք ուզում ենք ապրել, իսկ դուք՝ մեռնել;
- կոռեկտ չի մեղադրել ծայրահեղականության մեջ, երբ մարդիկ պարզապես զգույշ են, կամ արդարացիորեն վախենում են թուրքական հնարավոր ագրեսիայից;
- կոռեկտ չի ինքնապաշտպանության ցանկությունը ներկայացնել որպես ագրեսիվություն;
- կոռեկտ չի վերին իմաստության բարձունքից խելք ու խրատ տալ մարդկանց, երբ մարդիկ, եթե որևէ մտավոր խանգարում չունեն, ապա ի վիճակի են ռացիոնալ գնատահատել իրավիճակը․ հաճախ ավելի ռացիոնալ, քան քաղաքական գործիչները, որոնք միշտ օպորտունիստ են։

----------

Lion (01.03.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (28.02.2017), Ծլնգ (28.02.2017), Վիշապ (28.02.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, պետք չի էլի ոչ մի քոմենթ գրել։ Մարդիկ ծավալուն հետազոտական աշխատանք են արել, որը չի ձգտում անառարկելի ճշմարտության։ Ասենք, քոմենթ անելու համար պետք ա նույն կարգի հետազոտական աշխատանք կատարել։ Մենք էլ չենք կարա գյոզալ ֆորումը սարքեն տխուր ակադեմիական հարթակ։ 
> 
> Ես դրանք դրել էի ուղղակի ցույց տալու համար, որ հետագա զարգացումների հնարավոր սցենարները հաստատ մեկից ավելին են, ու ոչ մեկը չի կարա ասի «էս ա» ու վերջ։ Հետևապես․ 
> 
> - կոռեկտ չի ազգին դնել սենց ծայրահեղ երկընտրանքի առաջ, պատերազմ թե խաղաղություն;
> - կոռեկտ չի հարցումը ստեղ ձևակերպել այնպես ինչպես ձևակերպված ա;
> - կոռեկտ չի Հայաստանի զարգացումը դնել կախվածություն մեջ միայն սահմանների բաց լինելուց, ու հետևապես ապացուցել, որ սաշիկ-լֆիկական համակարգը օբյեկտիվորեն գոյություն ունենալու իրավունք ունի; 
> - կոռեկտ չի ասել որ մենք ուզում ենք ապրել, իսկ դուք՝ մեռնել;
> - կոռեկտ չի մեղադրել ծայրահեղականության մեջ, երբ մարդիկ պարզապես զգույշ են, կամ արդարացիորեն վախենում են թուրքական հնարավոր ագրեսիայից;
> ...


կասեմ, ձեռս կոմպ ընգնի... էսօր վազվզոցի մեջ եմ

...բայց քանզի ես վազվզոցի մեջ եմ, դուք կարաք էս հնարավոր վարյանտները քննարկել... քո սիրած կազմակերպությունն ա, Դրիփուն ախպար... ես ալ գըմիանամ ցեզի...

Scenario I: Armenia fears the rise of Azerbaijan and surrenders liberated territories and subsequently NK under pressure.10
Scenario II: The status quo persists inde nitely, with both sides suffering an enervating slow drip.
Scenario III: Under a new leadership, Armenia retains control of NK and forms a partnership with Azerbaijan to prevent its territory from disintegrating further.

----------


## Գաղթական

էն որ ասում էին, թե ՀՀ-ն պահուստային ռեսուրսներ չունի՝ ազրբեջանի կողմից հնարավոր ագրեսիային ընդդեմ..
փաստորեն հիմա էդ հարցն էլ լուծվեց..

----------


## Chuk

Լացում եմ ու դնում ստեղ.






Գնում ենք սրան: Շնորհավորում եմ:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Լացում եմ ու դնում ստեղ.
> Գնում ենք սրան: Շնորհավորում եմ:


Հա դե որ երկրիրը զին ծառայության ժամանակ զոհված զինվորի ընատանիքին տեր չի կանգնում, ու Քեթրինի Միրոն աջակցելով զոհված ազատամարտիկի մոր ձայնն ա «գնում» ու դրանով «եղել ա ու լինում է մեր կողքին», երկիրը սենց էլ լինում ա էլի․․․

տո ասա այ էշի քուռակ, էդ քո Պանամա ու Շվեյցարի ղրգած փողերն էլ որ մասնակցեին բանակի ու երկրի կայացմանը, կարող ա էս հերոս մոր հերոս տղան էլ էսօր քո մեջքին կանգնած լիներ․․․ հա․․․ իսկապես լացելու ա․․․ բայց «պատերազմ թե խաղաղություն» բանաձևի հետ կապ չունեցող ա․․․

----------

Lion (10.03.2017), Վիշապ (11.03.2017), Տրիբուն (10.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Հա դե որ երկրիրը զին ծառայության ժամանակ զոհված զինվորի ընատանիքին տեր չի կանգնում, ու Քեթրինի Միրոն աջակցելով զոհված ազատամարտիկի մոր ձայնն ա «գնում» ու դրանով «եղել ա ու լինում է մեր կողքին», երկիրը սենց էլ լինում ա էլի․․․
> 
> տո ասա այ էշի քուռակ, էդ քո Պանամա ու Շվեյցարի ղրգած փողերն էլ որ մասնակցեին բանակի ու երկրի կայացմանը, կարող ա էս հերոս մոր հերոս տղան էլ էսօր քո մեջքին կանգնած լիներ․․․ հա․․․ իսկապես լացելու ա․․․ բայց «պատերազմ թե խաղաղություն» բանաձևի հետ կապ չունեցող ա․․․


Ունեցող ա էնքանով, որ պատերազմի տանողները (բառի բոլոր իմաստներով՝ բանակ թուլացնելուց մինչև պոռոտախոս հռետորաբանության մատուցում) սրանք են:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գնում ենք սրան: Շնորհավորում եմ:


Ախմախ բաներ ես դուրս տալիս, Չուկիտո։

----------

Lion (10.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Ախմախ բաներ ես դուրս տալիս, Չուկիտո։


Հա, «ախմախ» տերմինը դակի, անցի առաջ: Գլուխդ էլ շարունակի ջայլամի նման հողի մեջ կոխած պահել, որ չտեսնես, թե ինչ ա կատարվում ու ուր են ուզում մեզ տարած լինեն:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա, «ախմախ» տերմինը դակի, անցի առաջ: Գլուխդ էլ շարունակի ջայլամի նման հողի մեջ կոխած պահել, որ չտեսնես, թե ինչ ա կատարվում ու ուր են ուզում մեզ տարած լինեն:


Հա ապեր, զատո լավ ա որ դու ես տեսնում։ 

Բայց էս քո դրած հոլովակը նույն բանն ա, որ ասենք ես մի հատ Ծառուկյանով տեսահոլովակ դնեի, որտեղ կիսասոված ու դողացող ձեռներով թոշակառու տատին ասում ա, որ հացի փող չունի ու Ծառուկյանին ա գովերգում ու ասեի․ «էս ա ձեր խաղաղության գինը»: Միտքս կհասկանա՞ս: 

Ինչ-որ չմո, որը էս տականք համակարգի կառկառուն ներկայացուցիչն ա, շահագործում ա մարդկային ողբերգությունը: Իսկ դու նույն ողբերգությունը շահագործում ես, որ ապացուցես քո խաղաղության ճշմարտացիությունը։ Ոռին էն ա, որ էտ ողբերգության հետ ոչ չմոն կապ ունի, ոչ խաղաղությունը։

----------

Lion (10.03.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Իսկ «ուր են մեզ տանումը» սաղս էլ լավ տեսնում ենք: Կարող ա ձեզանից էլ լավ: Ուղակի էտ «խաղաղության» ախմախ բանաձևը չի, որ մեզ պիտի էտ «ուր են տանումից» շեղի։ 

Գիտես երևի չարախնդում եմ: Ապեր, բացարձակ։ Ցավալի ա, որ ՀԱԿ-ը էլի գնում ա սխալ ճանապարհով, որը բոլորը տեսնում են, բացի իրանից ու մենակ իրա համար ա դա մնում միակ ճշմարտացի ճանապարհը․ իրոք աղանդավորականության ա նմանվում։ Արդյունքում Լևոն Զուրաբյանի, Արամ Մանուկյանի, Մուսինյանի պես տղեքի տեղը ԱԺ-ում իրեք շունչ ՀՀԿ-ական կամ ԲՀԿ-ական անասսսսուն ա նստած լինելու։ Բա ցավալի չի՞: 

Հորս արև, ես ՀԱԿ-ի մասին քեզանից շատ եմ մտածում։ Իրանց արևին լավ բան են անում, բայց արդյունքում շավ ավելի վատ ԱԺ ենք ունենալու, քան էսօր ունենք։ Ինչքան էլ Լևոն Զուրաբյանը մեկ ու մեջ վրես ազդի, կամ ավել պակաս բաներ ասեմ հասցեին, հաստատ ԱԺ-ի մեծամասնությունից լավն ա, չէ՞: Բա ինչի մնա բոռտին։ Էն օրը քարոզարշավից հատվածներ եմ նայում, մեղքս գալիս ա։ Սարի պես քաղաքական ուժը, որը հանգիստ կարար սրանց այլընտրանք լիներ, սարքեցիք ռագատկի քար։

----------

Lion (10.03.2017), Ծլնգ (11.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Կասեի, թե ինչը որտեղ մտցնես, եթե լրջով համեմատում ես իմ խոսքը Քեթրինի Միհրանի անբարոյականության հետ, բայց ինձ ավելի զուսպ ա պետք լինել, նենց որ չեմ ասի։

Ցավոք սրա արածը նույնիսկ դոդի արածի հետ համեմատելի չի։ Սա պատերազմը լեգալացնելու, մեզ հերոս ծնողներ ու հերոս զոհեր սարքելու քաղաքականության փոքրիկ դետալներից մեկն ա։ Ու ես իսկապես ցավում եմ, որ իմ խելքը գլխին ավագ ընկերը էդ տեսնելու փոխարեն գրածներս ա պիտակում ու ինձ տարատեսակ անբարոյականների հետ համեմատում։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կասեի, թե ինչը որտեղ մտցնես, եթե լրջով համեմատում ես իմ խոսքը Քեթրինի Միհրանի անբարոյականության հետ, բայց ինձ ավելի զուսպ ա պետք լինել, նենց որ չեմ ասի։


Քեթրինի Միհանի անբարոյականությունը դու ես ստեղ առաջինը ներակայացրել, ու որպես անբարոյականություն ներակայացնելու փոխարեն, քիչ էր մնում որպես ՀԱԿ-ի նախընտրական քարոզ ներկայացնեիր: Այսինքն տենց էլ ներկայացրել ես, առանց երկար-բարակ մտածելու: էն «Գնում ենք սրան: Շնորհավորում եմ»-դ շատ խոսուն ա:  

Ու ապեր, եթե դաժե ասես էլ թե ես ինչը ուր մտցնեմ, դրանից իրավիճակը շատ չի փոխվում էլի: Նենց որ արխային ասա, ես հաստատ չեմ նեղվի: 

Միրանի մասին էլ շատ մեծ կարծիքի ես. յանի մեզ հերոս ծնող ու հերոս զոհեր ա սարքում: Միհրանը պրիմիտիվ արարած ա, ու իրա արևին, մոդայի մեջ մնալու համար, իրան ուզեցել ա բարեգործ ներկայացնի, բայց թարս ծերից ա բռնել: Շարքային անասունություն էլի, ուրիշ ոչ մի բան: Դաժե նորմալ ՀՀԿականներն են երևի մանթո սրանից: 

Բայց դե ինչ ասես մի երկրի մասին, որտեղ Ապրիլյան պատերազմի օրերին TV-ով դաժե Արմենչիկին էին ցույց տալիս զինվորներին պերեդաչի բաժանելուց։ Ապեր, անասուն երկիր ա, անասուն բարքերով։ 

Նենց որ շատ մի նյարդայնացի, քեզ հավաք պահի, մի հայհոյի բարեկամիդ, դրանից քեզ ոչ մի առավելություն։ Ի վերջո կուսակցականը դու ես, ես չեմ։ Մտածի մանրից շեշտադրումները փոխելու մասին։ Այ օրինակ Լևոն Զուրաբյանը շատ լավ ա հասկացել, որ եթե Արևիկ գյուղում սկսի խաղաղությունից խոսալ, քարերով կլարեն։ Դրա համար ավելի լավ ա գյուղացու այսօրեական խնդիրներից խոսա։

----------

Mr. Annoying (10.03.2017), Ծլնգ (10.03.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ճաղարյան Լիզան ամեն ինչ շատ լավ ասել ա։ 

Սրա արձագանքը էն պիտի լինի, որ ամեն գնով Միհրանին սիկտիր անեն քարոզարշավից։

----------

Chilly (16.03.2017), Աթեիստ (10.03.2017), Ծլնգ (10.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Տրիբուն ձյա, ես բարեկամիս «քրֆում եմ», երբ էդ բարեկամս իմ ֆորումային գրառումը համեմատում ա մի անբարոյականի անբարոյական վարքի հետ։ Այո՛, էդ ստեղ ես եմ դրել։ Դրել եմ ցույց տալու համար, թե ինչ քաղաքականություն են վարում, ցույց տալու որ իշխանությունն իր խամաճիկներով նախապատրաստում ա «ազգ-բանակ» կոնցեպտը ու երկարատև պատերազմը, զուգահեռ դուրս չգալով բանակցություններից, ու չգիտես վաղը զարթնելով տեսնելու ես ստորագրած փաստաթուղթ՝ վատ պայմաններով, թե լռիվ պռավալ տված բանակցության արդյունքում գլխներիս իջացրած պատերազմ, որից կարելի կլիներ խուսափել։

Միհրանը մանր ֆիգուր չի։ Ինչքան էլ ինքն իրա մասին՝ ինքն իրա դեմ բանանի թեմայով նակռուտկա անի, որ իրա մյուս թեմաներից մեզ շեղի, ինքը շարունակում ա մնալ բավական լուրջ գործեր ստող անող ու կշիռ ունեցող։

Ինչ վերաբերում ա ՀԱԿ-ին, ապա ՀԱԿը եքա պլատֆորմով ա գնում ընտրությունների, որոնցից գլխավորն էս անգամ համարում ենք խաղաղության ու փոխզիջման մասին խոսելը, տաբուներ կոտրելը (խոստովանեմ, միամիտ չենք, գիտենք, որ հիմա ամբողջ հասարակության տրամադրությունը չենք կարող փոխել), բայց նաև լիքը ուրիշ ծրագրեր ունենք, որոնք ներկայացվում են հանդիպումների ժամանակ։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Chuk

> Ճաղարյան Լիզան ամեն ինչ շատ լավ ասել ա։ 
> 
> Սրա արձագանքը էն պիտի լինի, որ ամեն գնով Միհրանին սիկտիր անեն քարոզարշավից։


Ո՞վ ա անելու: Նա ո՞վ գործուղել ա ու նույն տրամաբանությամբ օգտագործում ա էդ տղերքի անունը: Ես ուզում եմ «սիկտիր անեմ», թռնում ես դեմքիս, ասում ես՝ «ախմախ դուրս ես տալիս»: Էլ ո՞վ մնաց, որ պիտի սիկտիր անի:

հ.գ. տիկին Լիզայի գրածը լավն ա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ո՞վ ա անելու: Նա ո՞վ գործուղել ա ու նույն տրամաբանությամբ օգտագործում ա էդ տղերքի անունը: Ես ուզում եմ «սիկտիր անեմ», թռնում ես դեմքիս, ասում ես՝ «ախմախ դուրս ես տալիս»: Էլ ո՞վ մնաց, որ պիտի սիկտիր անի:
> 
> հ.գ. տիկին Լիզայի գրածը լավն ա:


Ալիևի հետ բանակցելը թարգում եք, մեկա ոնց որ ինքը առանձնապես ոգևորված չի էտ գաղափարով, սկսում եք ձեր կուսակցությունով պայքարել Քեթրինի դեմ  :LOL:  дело говорю Լևոնին ասա մի հատ իրա էն գժական ելույթներից մեկը էս գորխին նվիրի:

----------


## Chuk

> Ալիևի հետ բանակցելը թարգում եք, մեկա ոնց որ ինքը առանձնապես ոգևորված չի էտ գաղափարով, սկսում եք ձեր կուսակցությունով պայքարել Քեթրինի դեմ  дело говорю Լևոնին ասա մի հատ իրա էն գժական ելույթներից մեկը էս գորխին նվիրի:


Հանկարծ ու մեկը կոնգրեսից, կլինի Լևոնը թե պատգամավորության ուրիշ թեկնածու, հրապարակային ասեց, որ Միհրանի կողմից էդ անելը անբարոյականություն ա, լիքը մարդ քո նման շուռ ա գալու ու կոնգրեսին մեղադրի «տղերքի անունը շահարկելու մեջ»: Էնպես որ խնդրում եմ, ինչ կլինի, ձևական բաները թարգենք: Լիզայի հոդվածը հավանել ես, բայց գիտես, որ եթե դա կյանքի կոչող լինի, ապա միայն ՀԱԿ-ը, ՀԱԿ-ի դեպքում էլ թռնելու եք դեմքին, ոչ թե ասեք ճիշտ ա անու:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հանկարծ ու մեկը կոնգրեսից, կլինի Լևոնը թե պատգամավորության ուրիշ թեկնածու, հրապարակային ասեց, որ Միհրանի կողմից էդ անելը անբարոյականություն ա, լիքը մարդ քո նման շուռ ա գալու ու կոնգրեսին մեղադրի «տղերքի անունը շահարկելու մեջ»: Էնպես որ խնդրում եմ, ինչ կլինի, ձևական բաները թարգենք: Լիզայի հոդվածը հավանել ես, բայց գիտես, որ եթե դա կյանքի կոչող լինի, ապա միայն ՀԱԿ-ը, ՀԱԿ-ի դեպքում էլ թռնելու եք դեմքին, ոչ թե ասեք ճիշտ ա անու:


Ապեր, ես ոտով ձեռով ՀԱԿ-ի կողմից եմ, ինձանից յան տուր:  :LOL:  

Ու արի էս թեման մի շարունակի, սխալ բան ես արել, ոչինչ, մենք քեզ մեծոհոգաբար ներում ենք…

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, ես ոտով ձեռով ՀԱԿ-ի կողմից եմ, ինձանից յան տուր:  
> 
> Ու արի էս թեման մի շարունակի, սխալ բան ես արել, ոչինչ, մենք քեզ մեծոհոգաբար ներում ենք…


Սխալ բան չեմ արել, դու չես հասկանում կամ ձևացնում ես, որ չես հասկանում:

Բայց ոչինչ: Ես համբերատար եմ: Առաջիկայում նման դրսևորումները շատանալու են: ԻՆքնուրույն կհետևես ու եզրահանգման կգաս:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սխալ բան չեմ արել, դու չես հասկանում կամ ձևացնում ես, որ չես հասկանում:
> 
> Բայց ոչինչ: Ես համբերատար եմ: Առաջիկայում նման դրսևորումները շատանալու են: ԻՆքնուրույն կհետևես ու եզրահանգման կգաս:


Ապեր, ՀՀԿ - ԲՀԿ-ն չորքոտանիների հավաքծու ա։ Ես չեմ զարմանա եթե նման դրսևորումմերը շատանան։ Բա ի՞նչ ես սպասում անասուններից։ Բայց էտ ձեր պատերազմ թե խաղաղությունը ճիշտ չի սարքում։ Ավելին, ցույց ա տալիս թե ինչքան սխալ եք, որ մեզ էս անասունների հետ խաղաղության եք ուզում տանեք։

----------

Վիշապ (11.03.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ունեցող ա էնքանով, որ պատերազմի տանողները (բառի բոլոր իմաստներով՝ բանակ թուլացնելուց մինչև պոռոտախոս հռետորաբանության մատուցում) սրանք են:


Օքեյ, անբարոյականներ են, որոնք ասենք թե ՀՀ-ն տանում են պատերազմի (չխորանանք, թե «տանել պատերազմի» կամ «տանել խաղաղության» ինչքանով են տեղին արտահայտություններ մեր պարագայում):
Արդյո՞ք էս իրավիճակին ռացիոնալ ձևով հակազդելը պիտի լիներ «մենք ձեզ տանում ենք խաղաղության» տիպի քարոզները:
Էս մոտեցմամբ ձեր կուսակցությունը իրականում ոչ թե անբարոյականությունն է մատնանշում որպես առաջին պլանի պրոբլեմ, այլ, անբարոյականներին արհեստականորեն բերում է քաղաքական հարթություն դարձնում իբր թե պատերազմի գաղափարախոսություն կրողներ, ու արդյունքում շշկռված քաղաքացուն թվում է, թե ստեղ կա քաղաքական դաշտ, ու խսքի ՀՀԿ-ն տանում ա պատերազմի, ՀԱԿ-ը տանում է խաղաղության, ահա այսպիսի գաղափարական տարաձայնություններ :Ճ

Իսկ անբարոյականության դեմ ձեր ծրագիրը իմ հասկացածով վայթե առաջարկում է հետևյալ ոչնինչ չասող, հեղհեղուկ «նպատակը» (ավելի լավ բան չգտա)՝




> 4. ՇՆՈՐՀԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> 
> Բռնի ուժի, ընտրակեղծարարության, խաբեության, անգրագիտության եւ անբարոյականության վրա հիմնված ներկա ավազակապետական համակարգի փոխարեն, 
> պետք է կառուցվի նոր՝ շնորհապետական (մերիտոկրատիկ) հասարակարգ: Դա այն համակարգն է, որում մարդիկ գնահատվում են ըստ շնորհի, արժանիքի, վաստակի:


Ու էլի պարոն Գագիկ Ծառուկյանն ա գալիս աչքիս առաջ՝ շնորհալի, վաստակավոր, արժանի, «ժողովուրդ ջան, արդար ա՜» :Ճ

Չուկ ջան, անբարոյականներին նույնականացնելը «պատերազմի տանողների» հետ, կարող է տպավորություն ստեղծել, թե, ովքեր որ «խաղաղություն» են քարոզում, բարոյականներ են:
Երկու դեպքն էլ անիմաստ ու իրար հետ տրամաբանական կապ չունեցող... մանիպուլյացիաներ են:Ճ

----------

Lion (11.03.2017), Տրիբուն (11.03.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

ո՜նց էր աչքիցս վրիպել...

նոր ժամանակների Տիգրան Մեծին՝ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին անվանում են հող հանձնող

չգիտես էլ լացես, թե խնդաս...

#meroryatigranmets
#braziliainviraberumehromin
#baridraciananqvorxaxaxvenq

----------

Lion (13.03.2017), Շինարար (13.03.2017)

----------


## Շինարար

> ո՜նց էր աչքիցս վրիպել...
> 
> նոր ժամանակների Տիգրան Մեծին՝ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին անվանում են հող հանձնող
> 
> չգիտես էլ լացես, թե խնդաս...
> 
> #meroryatigranmets
> #braziliainviraberumehromin
> #baridraciananqvorxaxaxvenq


Ինչ ապուշ համեմատություններ են անեւմ։ Լևոնի օրոք հող չի գրավվել, հող ա ազատագրվել ի տարբերություն Տիգրանի, որը մեր էն արքաներից ա, որով ամենաքիչը պիտի հպարտանանք։ Բայց դա առանձին, ակումբում արգելված թեմա ա։ 


Դեմոկրատական համակարգում ասել, թե Լևոնն ազատագրեց խնդալու ա։ Հայաստանն ա ազատագրել Լևոնի նախագահությամբ ի տարբերություն թագավորների վաղտվա երբ Տիգրանն էր նվաճում։

----------


## varo987

Երեկ Զուրաբյաննա ասումեր դե իբր Ադրբեջանի ռազմական բյուջեն 8անգամ գերազանցումա Հայաստանինը, հինա երգերը բալանսը խախտվելա ու գնալով ավելի վատա լինելու քանի ուշ չի հանձնվեք։։ՃՃ
Իրա ինֆորմացիա մեղմ ասած հինա։ Տենց հարաբերակցություն եղելա 2010-2013թվերին նավթի հանույթի ու գների պիկի ժամանակ։
2010-ին եղելա նավթի հանույթի պիկը դրանից հետո դուրս եկող նավթը անընդատ քչանումա, ու էտ չնայած նրան որ անընդատ նորանոր բուռավոյներ են ավելացնում գոնե հանույթի եղած մակարդակը պահելու համար։
Ադրբեջանի ոսկեդարը անցելա ու հիմա ժամանակը մեր օգտինա աշխատում։ 

Ներկա պահին 2017-ի Ադրբեջանի ռազմական բյուջեն կազմումա 1,2միլիարդ Հայաստանինը 430միլիոն դոլլար։
Հաշվի առնելով որ Հայաստանը զենք ու սպառազինություն առնումա շուկայականից մի քանի անգամ ավելի էժան գներով ոչ մի բալանսի խախտում չկա ու ապագայում առավել ևս չի կարա լինի։ 


Հա մեկել էտ պատմական զուգահեռները որ անընդատ տանում են իրականության հետ կապ չունեն։
Մենք "Արևմտյան Հայաստանը չենք կորցրե Ստամբուլը արյան ծով դարձնելու ամբիցիաների պատճառով"։ Կորցրել ենք էն ժամանակ երբ Ստամբուլը դեռ Կոնստանտուպոլիսեր։
Ու էտ պահից Արևմտյան Հայաստանը եղելա տարբեր թուրքական պետությունների կազմում, երբևէ ոչ թե ֆակտո ոչ դե յուրե չենք վերահսկե, որ միհատել կորցնեինք։
Չհաշված առաջին հանրապետության տարիներին մի քանի ամիս, էտել նմաներ նրան որ 1992-93-ին ադրբեջանցիները մի 9-10ամիս Մարտակերտը վերահսկում էին։

----------

Lion (13.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> ո՜նց էր աչքիցս վրիպել...
> 
> նոր ժամանակների Տիգրան Մեծին՝ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին անվանում են հող հանձնող
> 
> չգիտես էլ լացես, թե խնդաս...
> 
> #meroryatigranmets
> #braziliainviraberumehromin
> #baridraciananqvorxaxaxvenq


Սենց, ուղղակի ասեմ, որ Միրումյանի էս «ելույթը» հենց մեր շարքերում է լուրջ քննադատության արժանացել, ու մենք ցավում ենք, որ տարածվել ա: Բայց դե տարածողը մենք չենք:

----------


## Chuk

Էս թեմայով ամենից շատ հնչած հարցերից մի քանիսի պատասխաններ, վերցված* ilur.am*-ից


*1.Առաջարկվող ծրագրով մենք հող ենք զիջում, իսկ ի՞նչ է զիջում Ադրբեջանը։*

Մենք հող չենք զիջում։ Իրականում այս ծրագրով մենք ազատագրված հողը պահպանում ենք: Մենք Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի համար պատերազմի ժամանակ *պարտադրաբար ստեղծած անվտանգության ժամանակավոր երաշխիքը փոխարինում ենք մշտականով եւ տասնապատիկ ավելի հուսալիով*։ Այդ երաշխիքները տալիս է միջազգային հանրությունը՝ պատերազմական շրջանում մեր կողմից ստեղծված՝ ժամանակավոր երաշխիքի դիմաց։ Հող զիջողները նրանք են, ովքեր վարելով ստատուս քվոն պահպանելու անհեռատես եւ կործանարար քաղաքականություն, փխրուն զինադադարի պայմաններում ամեն օր մսխում են 1991-1994 թվականներին ռազմի դաշտում ձեռք բերված հաղթանակը: Մենք, հակառակը, առաջարկում ենք ամրագրել այդ հաղթանակը միջազգայնորեն երաշխավորված խաղաղության պայմանագրով, որը կապահովի Արցախի անվտանգությունը եւ ինքնորոշման իրավունքի իրականացումը:

*Ստորագրելով պայմանագիրը՝ դրան համաձայնում է նաեւ Ադրբեջանը*։ Ադրբեջանը կատարում է նաեւ հետեւյալ զիջումները: Նա պաշտոնապես հրաժարվում է ուժի կիրառումից կամ կիրառման սպառնալիքից՝ որպես հակամարտությունը լուծելու միջոց: Նա համաձայնում է բաժանարար գոտու ստեղծմանը եւ խաղաղարար ուժերի տեղակայմանը այն տարածքներում, որ միջազգայնորեն ճանաչվում են Ադրբեջանի տարածք: Ադրբեջանը համաձայնում է, որ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղին տրվի միջազգայնորեն ճանաչված միջանկյալ կարգավիճակ, որը թույլ կտա արցախցիներին պաշտոնական հարաբերությունների մեջ մտնել միջազգային հանրության հետ, իսկ Արցախում անցկացվող ընտրությունները կճանաչվեն ու կընդունվեն միջազգային հանրության կողմից: Արցախցիները հնարավորություն կունենան անկաշկանդ տնտեսական հարաբերությունների մեջ մտնել այլ երկրների հետ: Այս ամենը, ըստ էության, *միջանկյալ քայլ է Արցախի միջազգայնորեն ճանաչված անկախության ճանապարհին*: Ստորագրումից հետո սահմանի այն կողմից արձակված թեկուզ մեկ կրակոց նույնպիսի միջազգային հակազդեցության կարժանանա, ինչպես հայ-թուրքական, հայ-վրացական եւ ցանկացած այլ՝ միջազգայնորեն երաշխավորված սահմանում։ Այլ լուծում այսօրվա աշխարհում գոյություն չունի, իսկ մենք ապրում ենք այսօրվա աշխարհում։ Նրանք, ովքեր այլ բան են ասում, կա՛մ չեն հասկանում տարրական բաներ, կա՛մ էժան հեղինակություն ձեռք բերելու համար պարզապես խաբում են ժողովրդին ականջ շոյող կեղծ «հայրենասիրական» թոթովանքներով։ Նրանք են իրական հող տվողները, ինչն ապացուցվեց ապրիլյան պատերազմի ժամանակ, երբ կորցրինք 800 հեկտար:



*2.Հայաստանը կարող է զարգանալ եւ հզորանալ նաեւ շրջափակման պայմաններում եւ պահել ստատուս-քվոն։ Հաջորդ տասնամյակում մենք կարող ենք Ադրբեջանի համեմատ առաջանցիկ զարգացում ապահովել։*

Այդ մասին խոսվում էր նաեւ 1997-ին, երբ նաեւ թվարկվում էր, թե՝ ինչ հիմքերի վրա, ինչ ռեսուրսներ օգտագործելով (հիմա դա էլ չեն անում)։ Դրանցից ոչ մեկը չաշխատեց։ Անցած քսան տարում, անգամ պաշտոնական ուռճացված վիճակագրությամբ, հակառակ արդյունքներն են։ 1997-ին Հայաստանի համախառն ներքին արդյունքը (ՀՆԱ) ընդամենը 2,4 անգամ էր պակաս Ադրբեջանից, վերջին տարիներին՝ արդեն 7-8 անգամ: Մեկ շնչին ընկնող ՀՆԱ-ով 1997-ին մենք նույնիսկ գերազանցում էինք Ադրբեջանին, հիմա, 2015-ին՝ մոտ 25%-ով զիջում ենք նրան։ Այն ժամանակ Ադրբեջանի ռազմական ծախսերը ընդամենը 25%-ով էին գերազանցում Հայաստանի ռազմական ծախսերին, հիմա գերազանցում են 8 անգամ։ Փաստն այն է, որ կիսապատերազմական վիճակի ու պատերազմի սպառնալիքի հետեւանքով արտագաղթը կիսել է Հայաստանի բնակչությունը։ Հայաստանն այն ժամանակ ուներ 3 միլիոն բնակչություն, Ադրբեջանը՝ 7, հիմա Հայաստանն ունի 2 միլիոն, Ադրբեջանը՝ 9 միլիոն։ Լաչինի բնակչությունը 1997 թվականին զրոյից հասցվել էր 15 հազարի, այսօր ընդամենը 2 հազար է:

Այսինքն՝ ստատուս-քվոյի պահպանման ռազմավարությունը լիովին ձախողվել է։

Տնտեսության լիարժեք զարգացման համար անհրաժեշտ են մեծ ներդրումներ, մինչդեռ եղած կապիտալը դուրս է հոսում Հայաստանից։ Միայն ապօրինի դուրս հանված կապիտալն արդեն 10 միլիարդ դոլարից ավելի է։ Կապիտալը, ում էլ այն պատկանի, փախչում է պատերազմի վտանգից, իսկ զինադադարի ռեժիմը սառեցված պատերազմ է, վերջնական խաղաղություն չէ, ապահովություն չէ։ Ցանկացած գործարար դա շատ լավ հասկանում է։ Ներդրումային ռեյտինգների՝ աշխարհի հանրաճանաչ ընկերությունները Հայաստանին շատ ցածր ռեյտինգ են տալիս հենց Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության լուծված չլինելու պատճառով, ինչը վանում է օտարերկրյա ներդրումները Հայաստանից:

Բայց խնդիրը միայն ներդրումները եւ շատ արտադրելը չէ, առանց արտահանման հնարավորության՝ անիմաստ է շատ արտադրանքը։ Շրջափակման պայմաններում տրանսպորտային ծախսերը արտահանվող արտադրանքի ինքնարժեքն ավելացնում են միջին հաշվով 35%-ով։ Դրանից հետո քիչ բան է փոխվել, ոչ մի երկաթուղի չի բացվել։ Այդ պայմաններում որեւէ արտադրանք չի կարող մրցունակ լինել արտաքին շուկայում։ Շատ ծանոթ մի օրինակ բերենք։ Ամեն տարի խաղողագործները ամիսներով բողոքում են, որ իրենց արտադրած խաղողը գործարանները չեն ընդունում կամ փողը չեն վճարում։ Գործարանների տերերն էլ արդարանում են, որ տեղ չունեն, բոլոր տարողությունները եւ պահեստները լիքն են։ Երկուսն էլ ճիշտ են ասում։ Պահեստներն ու տարողությունները լիքն են, որովհետեւ բարձր ինքնարժեքի պատճառով արտաքին շուկայում դանդաղ է իրացվում արտադրանքը։ Հիմա՝ որ ներդրումներ արվեն եւ խաղողագործության արտադրանքը տասնապատկվի, դրանից ի՞նչ դուրս կգա։ Այդպես էլ մնացած բոլոր բնագավառներում՝ յուրաքանչյուրն իր չափով։



*3.Հայաստանի զարգացման գլխավոր խոչընդոտը կոռուպցիոն ռեժիմն է, այլ ոչ թե ղարաբաղյան հակամարտությունը։ 
*
Կոռուպցիոն համակարգը եւ կոռուպցիան երկրի զարգացման համար խոչընդոտ են ցանկացած դեպքում։ Պատերազմական, ինչպես նաեւ կիսապատերազմական (զինադադարի) վիճակում գտնվող երկիրը, ենթադրենք, կարող է ունենալ նաեւ կատարյալ եւ չկոռումպացված իշխանություն։ Բայց միայն դա բավարար չէ։ Լավ իշխանության պայմաններում անգամ երկրի հզորացման հիմքը հանդիսացող տնտեսությունը չի կարող արագ զարգանալ, երբ երկու կողմից շրջափակված է, չի գործում երկաթուղին, իսկ պաշտպանական ծախսերը հսկայական են՝ կազմում են ՀՆԱ-ի 5%-ը։ Միայն լավ իշխանությամբ շրջափակման պատճառով արտադրանքի արտահանման տրանսպորտային ծախսերը չեն նվազի։ Դրանով կիսապատերազմական վիճակում գտնվող երկիրը ներդրումների համար լիակատար ապահով չի դառնա։ Իսկ առանց մեծ ներդրումների եւ արտահանման հնարավորության՝ չի կարող լինել էական տնտեսական զարգացում եւ երկրի հզորացում։

Իսկ եթե անգամ ենթադրենք, որ ինչ-որ հրաշքով Հայաստանում արագորեն եւ առանց ցնցումների իշխանություն է փոխվում, եւ հաստատվում է արդյունավետ կառավարում, որը, ինչպես խոստանում են,  թույլ կտա երկրի տնտեսության ՀՆԱ-ի 6 տոկոսի աճ, միեւնույն է, ստեղծված իրավիճակում ստատուս-քվոյի պահպանման քաղաքականությունը ոչ մի հեռանկար չունի: Բանն այն է, որ, այդ դեպքում անգամ Հայաստանը միայն 12 տարի հետո կկարողանա կրկնապատկել պաշտպանական ծախսերը, մինչդեռ Ադրբեջանի ռազմական ծախսերը, ինչպես արդեն ասվեց, հիմա արդեն 8 անգամ ավելի են, քան Հայաստանինը:

Իսկ ընդհանրապես, կիսապատերազմական իրավիճակը եւ կոռուպցիան փոխկապակցված են. *հենց ոչ խաղաղ, կիսապատերազմական պայմաններն են նպաստում կոռուպցիային եւ քաղաքական համակարգի ոչ կատարյալ լինելուն*։ Կիսապատերազմական պայմանները, մի կողմից՝ ազատ են արձակում իշխանության ձեռքերը, մյուս կողմից՝ կաշկանդում ընդդիմությանը։ Խաղաղության պայմաններում նման ռեժիմ հաստատելը կամ պահելը շատ դժվար է, եթե չասենք՝ անհնար։ Սա հանրահայտ իրողություն է եւ աշխարհի փորձը։

----------

Աթեիստ (13.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

*4. Ադրբեջանն առաջիկա տարիներին կթուլանա, եւ մենք բանակցություններում ավելին կստանանք։
*
Ոմանք, իրոք, հույսը դնում են Ադրբեջանի թուլացման վրա։ Քանի՜ անգամ են «ավետել», թե «վերջանում է» Ադրբեջանի նավթը, ու... չի վերջացել։ Քանի՜ անգամ են կանխատեսել, թե ապստամբելու են Ադրբեջանում ապրող ազգային փոքրամասնությունները,  ու... այդպես էլ չեն ապստամբել։ Քանի՜ անգամ Կասպից ծովը պիտի բարձրանար ու ծածկեր Բաքուն, բայց... չի բարձրացել։ Ամենավտանգավոր բանը քաղաքական հաշվարկների հիմքում ֆանտազիաներ դնելն է։ Իրականում դա միայն ինքն իրեն կամ հասարակությանը խաբելու համար է։ Պատերազմ վարելու գլխավոր ռեսուրսներն են երկրի բնակչության չափը, տնտեսության հզորությունը եւ սպառազինությունների հզորությունը: Փաստն այն է, որ 19 տարիների ընթացքում Ադրբեջանը համեմատական առումով այնքան է առաջ անցել Հայաստանից, որ լավագույն դեպքում այդ առավելության հաղթահարումը կպահանջի երկար տարիներ, եւ այն էլ՝ միայն խաղաղության պայմաններում: 



*5. Երաշխիք չկա, որ փոխզիջումներով խաղաղության հասնելուց հետո Ադրբեջանը պատերազմ չի սկսի: Հակառակը, տարածքային զիջումները ավելի կմեծացնեն նրա ծավալապաշտական ախորժակը:
*
Պետք է կարողանալ տարբերել *զինադադարը եւ խաղաղության պայմանագիրը*։ Զինադադարը ընդամենը ժամանակավորապես սառեցված պատերազմն է եւ հիմնված է բացառապես հակամարտող կողմերի կամքի վրա։ Այն կարող է փոքր ու մեծ չափերով խախտվել, եւ միջազգային հանրությունը դրան կա՛մ արձագանքում, կա՛մ չի արձագանքում, իսկ ավելի հաճախ՝ պարզապես մեղադրում է երկու կողմին հավասար։ Օրինակներն ամենօրյա են։ Այն կարող է նաեւ վերածվել պատերազմի (ինչպես Ապրիլյան պատերազմի դեպքում)։

Ցանկացած ագրեսիայի դեմ ամենամեծ կանխարգելիչ ուժն ունի *միջազգայնորեն ճանաչված խաղաղության պայմանագիրը, հատկապես՝ երբ այն ամրապնդված է ուժային միջազգային երաշխիքներով*։ Ղարաբաղյան պատերազմի ժամանակ ինչո՞ւ Թուրքիան անգամ մի կրակոց չհամարձակվեց արձակել Հայաստանի ուղղությամբ։ Որովհետեւ՝

ա) Հայաստանը համապատասխան միջազգային պայմանագրերով երաշխավորված էր նույն միջազգային օրենքների եւ կառույցների կողմից։

բ) Թուրքիային սաստեցին ա՛յն պետությունները, որոնց շահերից չի կարող բխել նրա այդօրինակ գործողությունը։

Խաղաղության պայմանագրի կնքումից հետո Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի համար կլինեն անվտանգության նույնպիսի երաշխիքներ եւ ավելին։ Թվենք կարեւորները.

1. Մինսկի խմբի համանախագահ երկրները՝ ԱՄՆ-ը, Ռուսաստանը, Ֆրանսիան, որոնց ստորագրությունները կլինեն այդ պայմանագրի տակ,

2. ՄԱԿ-ը, որի Անվտանգության խորհուրդը եւ Գլխավոր Ասամբլեան բանաձեւեր են ընդունելու դրա մասին,

3. Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի շուրջ տեղակայված խաղաղապահ ուժերը,

4. Ղարաբաղի շուրջ ապառազմականացված գոտին,

5. Պայմանագրի խախտման դեպքում միջամտելու՝ Հայաստանի իրավունքը։

 Այսինքն՝ *անվտանգության եւ ապահովության այդ երաշխիքները կլինեն մի քանի տասնյակ անգամ ավելի, քան հիմա ունի Ղարաբաղը*։ Ադրբեջանի ախորժակը զսպելու ավելի լավ միջոց ուղղակի գոյություն չունի: Այսօր աշխարհում այլ, ավելի բարձր երաշխիք որեւէ երկրի համար գոյություն չունի։ Դրան գումարվում է տվյալ երկրի ներքին հզորությունը։ Իսկ ներքին այդ հզորությունը, որպես երաշխիք, Հայաստանն ու Լեռնային Ղարաբաղը կարող են բազմապատկել միայն խաղաղության եւ ապաշրջափակման պայմաններում՝ տնտեսական արագ զարգացման հնարավորություն ստանալով։ Դա արդեն մեր գործն է։

Ի դեպ, Արցախից դուրս շրջանները, որոնք կապ չեն ստեղծում Հայաստանի եւ Արցախի միջեւ, գրավվել են միայն հետեւյալ երկու նպատակով. 1/ պարտադրել Ադրբեջանին խաղաղությունը եւ 2/ ստեղծել անվտանգության գոտի, որը կդժվարացնի Ադրբեջանի հարձակումը եւ կկանխի ավերիչ ռմբակոծությունները:  Խաղաղության վերոհիշյալ  պայմանագրի ստորագրումը շատ ավելի արդյունավետ եւ միջազգայնորեն երաշխավորված կերպով լուծում է նույն այդ երկու խնդիրները եւ ավելին:


*6.Ազատագրված տարածքները չի կարելի հանձնել, որովհետեւ դրանք պատմական հայկական հողեր են:
*
Եթե աշխարհի բոլոր ժողովուրդներն իրենց պատմական հողերին տիրելու խնդիր դնեն՝ կպահանջվի չորս-հինգ անգամ ավելի մեծ տարածք, քան կա երկրագնդի վրա։ Կսկսվի, բառիս բուն իմաստով, համաշխարհային մի պատերազմ՝ բոլորը բոլորի դեմ, որը կարճ ժամանակ հետո կավարտվի ողջ մարդկության բնաջնջմամբ։ Հենց դրա համար էլ միջազգային իրավունքը վաղուց չի ճանաչում «պատմական հողեր», «հողեր ազատագրել» հասկացությունները։ Ավելին՝ այդ լեզվով խոսողների հետ նույն կերպ են վարվում, ինչպես մենք՝ ակնհայտ հոգեկան խնդիր ունեցողների։ Սա է իրողությունը, եւ մենք դա չենք կարող փոխել։

Պատահական չէ, որ ո՛չ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղը, ո՛չ Հայաստանը պաշտոնապես երբեք «պատմական հողեր ազատագրելու» խնդիր չեն դրել։ Ավելին՝ 1988  թվականի փետրվարից սկսած եւ առ այսօր, ո՛չ Հայաստանը, ո՛չ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղն այդ բառերը պաշտոնական որեւէ փաստաթղթում չեն օգտագործել։ Միջազգային ասպարեզում ո՛չ Հայաստանի, ո՛չ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի շատ թե քիչ նշանակալի որեւէ պաշտոնյա իր խոսքում դրանք չի գործածել։ Միջազգային իրավունքը հասկանում եւ ընդունում է միմիայն *ինքնորոշման իրավունքը*։ Եթե ասեինք «պատմական հողեր», «ազատագրված տարածքներ», դրանով *մենք ինքներս կոչնչացնեինք Ղարաբաղի ինքնորոշման իրավունքը*։ Դա ամենամեծ նվերը կլիներ Ադրբեջանին, նա կստանար անհրաժեշտ հիմքերն ու միջազգային օժանդակություն՝ հարցն արագ իր օգտին լուծելու համար։ Ահա թե ինչու 1988 թվականի փետրվարի 20-ից սկսած՝ ոչ թե «պատմական հողերը», այլ «ինքնորոշման իրավունքն» է եղել դրված ինչպես Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի, այնպես էլ Հայաստանի պաշտոնական դիրքորոշումների ու փաստաթղթերի հիմքում։ Այդ հիմքով է հնարավոր եղել փրկել Ղարաբաղը։

----------


## Chuk

*7. Արյամբ ազատագրված հողերը չի կարելի հանձնել թղթով, այդ դեպքում անիմաստ կլինի թափված արյունը։
*

Ընդհակառակը. *խաղաղության հաստատումը հենց նպատակ է հետապնդում մեկընդմիշտ  եւ վեջնականապես իմաստավորելու այդ թափված արյունը, ինչը փխրուն զինադադարի վիճակում մշտապես վտանգի տակ է*:

2016թ.պաշտոնական տեղեկատվությամբ («Ռազմ-ինֆո»)՝ եղել է 165 զոհ (ներառյալ Ապրիլյան պատերազմը)։ «Ոչ պատերազմական»՝ 2015-ին՝ 76 զոհ։ Ստատուս-քվոյի ընթացքում *շուրջ երկու հազար զոհերի արյունն ինչո՞վ է իմաստավորված, ի՞նչ խնդիր է լուծել*. մեկ մետր առաջ գնացե՞լ ենք, ընդհակառակը՝ 800 հեկտար կորցրել ենք միայն Ապրիլյան պատերազմում։ Մի նոր դիրք գրավե՞լ ենք, ընդհակառակը՝ դիրքեր ենք կորցրել, եւ ոչ միայն Ապրիլյան պատերազմում։ Մեզ համար նպաստավոր միջազգային նոր մի փաստաթուղթ ստացե՞լ ենք։ Ընդհակառակը՝ Ադրբեջանի օգտին են եղել տասնյակ այդպիսի փաստաթղթեր։ Բանակցային սեղանին մի նոր բան շահե՞լ ենք, ընդհակառակը՝ շատ բաներ կորցրել ենք, այդ թվում՝ հակամարտության կողմ լինելու Ղարաբաղի մանդատը։ Ադրբեջանի համեմատ ուժերի հարաբերակցությունը մի քիչ հօգուտ մեզ փոխվե՞լ է, ընդհակառակը՝այդ հարաբերակցությունը փոխվել է հօգուտ Ադրբեջանի։ Հայաստանի եւ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի բնակչությունն աճե՞լ է, ընդհակառակը՝ կրկնակի նվազել է։ Ինչպե՞ս կգնահատվեր այն գործողությունը, որի հետեւանքով երկիրն ու ժողովուրդն այսքան վնաս են կրում. առնվազն՝ ծանրագույն դավաճանություն։ Սա է ստատուս-քվոն պահելու «հերոսության» գինն ու հետեւանքը եւ քաղաքական գնահատականը։ «Արյամբ ազատագրված հողերը չի կարելի հանձնել» կարգախոսը կրկնողները, գիտակցված թե ակամա, շարունակում են դավաճանական նույն ընթացքը, իրենց վրա են վերցնում նախորդ երկու տասնամյակում զոհված եւ հիմա էլ զոհվող երիտասարդների արյունը։ Այսպես շարունակելով է, որ մի օր կարող է իմաստազրկվել նաեւ Ղարաբաղյան պատերազմում թափված արյունը։


*8. Եթե Ադրբեջանը համաձայն չէ, ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի խաղաղության գործընթաց նախաձեռնելը։
*
Դա արդեն Հայաստանի իշխանության գործն է։ Դրա համար կա դիվանագիտական աշխատանք, միջազգային եւ այլ բազմազան լծակների օգտագործման հնարավորություն։ Թող կարողանան գտնել ձեւը։ 1990-ական թվականներին Հայաստանի իշխանությունը նույն դիվանագիտական աշխատանքի շնորհիվ կարողացավ 1994 թվականին Ադրբեջանին բերել զինադադարի ստորագրման, իսկ 1997 թվականին կարողացավ ստանալ Ադրբեջանի պաշտոնական համաձայնությունը խաղաղ կարգավորման պլանի վերաբերյալ։ Վերջնական խաղաղությունը հնարավոր չեղավ միայն Հայաստանում հայտնի ներքաղաղաքական ճգնաժամի հետեւանքով։ Իսկ եթե իշխանությունը չի կարողանում դա անել, ուրեմն խոստովանում է դիվանագիտության ասպարեզում իր անզորությունը, թող հեռանա, եւ դա կանեն ուրիշները, ովքեր կարող են։

Կա եւս մեկ հանգամանք: Եթե Հայաստանը անկեղծորեն շարժվի խաղաղություն գտնելու ճանապարհով (ինչին ձգտում են հասնել միջնորդ երկրները), կառուցողական ու նախաձեռնողական վարքագիծ դրսեւորի, իսկ Ադրբեջանը մերժի, ապա Հայաստանը կհայտնվի շահեկան, Ադրբեջանը՝ մեկուսացված վիճակում: Դրանով էապես կնվազի, եթե ոչ՝ ամբողջությամբ կբացառվի պատերազմի վերսկսման վտանգը, որովհետեւ աշխարհի ճնշումներն ու զայրույթը կուղղվեն դեպի Ադրբեջան: Կամ՝ նա ստիպված կլինի ստորագրել խաղաղության պայմանագիրը։ Ամբողջ խնդիրն այն է, որ Հայաստանի իշխանությունները, ճառասացությունն ու հերթապահ հայտարարությունները մի կողմ դրած` իսկապես գնան խաղաղության պայմանագրի ստորագրման ճանապարհով:



*9.Չի կարող փոխզիջում լինել, երբ մի կողմը խոսում է խաղաղության հասնելու համար փոխզիջումների մասին, իսկ մյուս կողմն ասում է՝ երբեք չերազեք նույնիսկ, որՂարաբաղը կանկախանա:
*
Ուզում էիք, որ Ադրբեջանն ասի, թե Լեռնային Ղարաբաղին անկախությո՞ւն կտա։ Որ այդպես լիներ, հենց 1988 թվականին, կամ հաջորդ տարիներին հարցը լուծված կլիներ, եւ՝ ո՛չ նրանք կունենային «օկուպացված տարածքներ», ո՛չ մենք՝ «ազատագրված հողեր»։ Հենց այդ պատճառով է, որ տվյալ դեպքում անհնար է «փաթեթային լուծում», որտեղ կա՛մ պետք է գրված լինի, թե Ղարաբաղը Ադրբեջանի կազմում է, կա՛մ՝ որ անկախ է։ Այսպիսի դեպքերում (եթե միջազգային հանրությունը կողմերին ուժով չի պարտադրում իր կամքը) լուծումը լինում է միայն «փուլային». հաստատվում է վերջնական խաղաղություն, կարգավիճակի հարցը մնում է հետագա բանակցություններին։ Այդ բանակցությունները կարող են ձգվել ինչքան ուզեք, բայց այդ ընթացքում բացառված կլինի պատերազմը եւ ապահովված՝ Ղարաբաղի լիակատար անվտանգությունը։ Բոլոր խոսակցություններն այն մասին, որ տարածքները կարելի է վերադարձնել միայն Արցախի անկախության ճանաչման կամ փաթեթային այլ լուծման դեպքում, ընդամենը քողարկում են ստատուս-քվոն պահպանելու քաղաքականությունը: Ակնհայտ է, որ հայերի եւ ադրբեջանցիների միջեւ այսօրվա թշնամանքի եւ անվստահության պայմաններում չի կարող լինել Լեռնակին Ղարաբաղի կարգավիճակի այնպիսի լուծում, որը միաժամանակ ընդունելի լինի ե՛ւ Հայաստանի, ե՛ւ Ադրբեջանի համար: Հետեւաբար, փաթեթային լուծում հնարավոր չէ, եւ այն պահանջողները իրականում չեն ցանկանում որեւէ լուծում, ինչը հավասարազոր է պատերազմի վերսկսմանը:

Եւ ընդհանրապես, Ադրբեջանի ռազմատենչ հռետորաբանությունը ավելի շատ ուղղված է ներքին սպառմանը: Մեզ մոտ էլ կան մարդիկ, որոնք, շաքարը գրպանում՝ պատրաստվում են «Բաքվում չայ խմել», ոմանք անգամ պատրաստվում են բոլոր թուրքերին քշել իրենց հայրենիք՝ Միջին Ասիա։ Արտաքին քաղաքական լսարանի համար Ադրբեջանը լրիվ այլ բան է ասում՝ արտահայտելով իր պատրաստակամությունը խաղաղ կարգավորման համար: Այս ամենը միայն վկայում է այն մասին, որ մի բան է հռատորաբանությունը, եւ լրիվ այլ բան՝ իրական մտադրությունները եւ գործնական քաղաքականությունը: Դրանք շփոթել չի կարելի:

----------


## Chuk

*10.Փոխզիջման եւ կայուն խաղաղության հասնելու համար անհրաժեշտ է ժամանակ, անհրաժեշտ է պատերազմի սերնդի սերնդափոխություն, երբ երկու երկրների հասարակությունները պատրաստ կլինեն լուծմանը:
*
Հասարակությունն ինքն իրեն չի պատրաստվում փոխզիջմանը։ Նրան պետք է պատրաստել։ Իսկ ընդհանրապես, հասարակության մի մասը, լիարժեք տեղեկատվություն եւ քաղաքական պատրաստություն չունենալով (ինչը բնական է՝ այդպիսին են բոլոր հասարակությունները), կարող է նաեւ ընդդիմանալ։ Քաղաքական եւ պետական մտածողություն պետք է դրսեւորի խնդրի նրբություններին ամբողջ ծավալով տեղյակ եւ քաղաքական հաշվարկների ունակ իշխանությունը, ու անի անհրաժեշտ քայլը։ Իշխանությունը դրա համար է ընտրվում, հակառակ դեպքում անիմաստ է այն պահելը։ Թեկուզ հակազդեցություններ հաղթահարելու, թեկուզ իշխանությունը կորցնելու գնով իշխանությունը պետք է կարողանա գնալ ճիշտ քայլին։ Այդպես վարվեցին Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ու նրա ղեկավարած քաղաքական ուժը 1997-98-ին։ Հիմա էլ նույնն է անում նաեւ որպես ընդդիմություն՝ 2007 թվականից ի վեր՝ չվարանելով կանգնել վարկանիշ կորցնելու վտանգի առջեւ։

Սերնդափոխության մասին. ինչքա՞ն ժամանակում է այն տեղի ունենում, 50 տարո՞ւմ։ Զինադադարին հաջորդած շուրջ 23 տարվա ընթացքում այդ սերնդափոխությունն արդեն կիսով չափ կատարվել է։ Դա կիսով չափ նվազեցրե՞լ է ազգային թշնամանքը, եւ կիսով չափ նախապատրաստե՞լ է երկու հասարակություններին։ Նույնիսկ, թվում է, հակառակն է եղել։

Ազգամիջյան թշնամանքը ժամանակի ընթացքում, սերնդափոխության հետ, այո, կարող է մաշվել եւ վերանալ, բայց ոչ երբեք զինադադարի՝ սառեցված պատերազմի պայմաններում։ Դա հնարավոր է հենց միջազգայնորեն երաշխավորված եւ խաղաղապահ զորքերի առկայությամբ խաղաղության, ամեն տեսակ պատերազմական գործողությունների, կրակոցների ու մանր դիվերսիաների բացառման, երկու ժողովուրդների՝ միմյանց հետ աստիճանաբար շփումների վերականգնման պայմաններում։ Դրա լավագույն օրինակը Կիպրոսն է, որի Հյուսիսային եւ Հարավային հակամարտող մասերն այլեւ չունեն միմյանց հետ նախկին թշնամանքը։ Մենք էլ այսօր նույն իրավիճակը կունենայինք, եթե 1997-98 թվականներին կնքված լիներ խաղաղության պայմանագիրը։ Կիպրոսի հույները եւ թուրքերը, որոնց թշնամանքը ավելի պակաս չի եղել, քան հայերինն ու ադրբեջանցիներինը, այդ ճանապարհն անցել են, վերականգնել են բոլոր կապերը եւ այսօր մոտ են խնդրի վերջնական լուծմանը:



*11.Մեզ մորթողների հետ չենք կարող գնալ խաղաղության։
*
1915 թ. Թուրքիայում մեկուկես միլիոն մարդ էր մորթվել։ Բայց Արամ Մանուկյանը, Հայաստանի Առաջին հանրապետության իշխանությունը, ճիշտ գնահատելով իրավիճակը,1918թ. գնաց Թուրքիայի հետ հաշտության եւ խաղաղության։ Չգնար՝ չէր լինի Առաջին հանրապետությունը։ Չլիներ Առաջին հանրապետությունը՝ չէր լինի Խորհրդային Հայաստանը, չլիներ Խորհրդային Հայաստանը՝ չէր լինի այսօրվա Հայաստանը։ Այս իրողությունները դեռ ոչ մեկը չի վիճարկել։ Ճի՞շտ վարվեց Արամ Մանուկյանը, թե՞ սխալ։ Երկու տարի անց՝ 1920 թվականին հակառակն արեցին. չգնացին հաշտության, գնացին պատերազմի։ Գնային հաշտության՝ այսօր մենք կունենայինք ոչ թե 30, այլ առնվազն 60 հազար քկմ Հայաստան։ Եւ դա մենք չենք ասում, դա, արդեն հետին թվով («հայի վերջին խելք»),ափսոսանքով խոստովանել են նույն՝ դաշնակցական իշխանության ամնաբարձր պաշտոնյաները՝ իրենց սխալը «հանցանք» կոչելով։

Իսկ ընդհանրապես, նման հաշտության գործընթաց անցել են երբեմնի թշնամի բազմաթիվ ժողովուրդներ։ Այսօր գերմանացիները եւ ֆրանսիացիները, թուրքերը եւ հույները, լեհերը եւ ռուսները քաղաքակիրթ, խաղաղ հարաբերություններ ունեն՝ ի շահ երկու կողմերի:



*12. Խաղաղության գնալու պատրաստակամություն հայտնելով՝ չե՞նք թուլացնում Հայաստանը եւ լկտիացնում Ադրբեջանին:
*
Ռազմական անմիջական վտանգի դեպքում մեր քաղաքական ուժն անմիջապես կոչ է արել մի կողմ դնել քաղաքական հակասությունները եւ միասնաբար ետ մղել ադրբեջանական ագրեսիան: Այդպես ենք վարվել ապրիլի 2-ին՝ ամրապնդելով մեր բանակի ոգին եւ ազգի միասնականությունը, այդպես էլ կվարվենք ապագայում ռազմական գործողությունների դեպքում: Այսինքն՝ մեր դիրքորոշումը մշտապես ուղղված է եղել երկրի պաշտպանունակության ամրապնդմանը եւ արդյունավետ կերպով հասել է այդ նպատակի իրականացմանը:

Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ Հայաստանում չպետք է ռազմավարության վերաբերյալ բանավեճ լինի, պայմանականորեն ասած՝ «պատերազմի» եւ «խաղաղության» կուսակցությունների միջեւ, ինչպես դա, օրինակ, տեղի է ունենում Իսրայելում: Ադրբեջանը Հայաստանի վիճակի մասին պատկերացումներ է կազմում ոչ թե Հայաստանի ընդդիմության հայտարարությունների, այլ երկրի ռազմական, տնտեսական, ժողովրդագրական եւ այլ ռեսուրսների մասին այնպիսի տեղեկությունների հիման վրա, որ ազատորեն  հասանելի են բաց աղբյուրներից: Եթե Ադրբեջանին ինչ-որ բան լկտիացնում է, հենց Հայաստանի իշխանության կոռումպացվածությունն է եւ զանգվածային արտագաղթը:

----------


## Chuk

*13. Խաղաղապահ զորք լինի, որ գաղո՞ւթ դառնանք։
*
Շատ վաղուց զորքը չէ, որ գաղութ դարձնելու միջոց է։ Դա հարյուր տարի առաջ էր։ Խաղաղապահ զորքերը, որպես նմանօրինակ հակամարտությունները լուծելու ժամանակավոր միջոց, վաղուց կիրառվում են աշխարհում։ Տասնյակ երկրներում այլ պետությունների ռազմական բազաներ կան։ Դրա հետեւանքով ոչ մեկը գաղութ չի դարձել։ Հիմա *«գաղութ դարձնելու» միջոցը ռազմականը չէ, տնտեսականն է*։ Եթե որեւէ երկիր իր անկախությունից ինչ-որ բան է կորցնում, կորցնում է հենց խաղաղության բացակայության կամ այլ պատճառներով առաջացած տնտեսական դժվարությունների հետևանքով:


*14.Պետք էր  94 թվականին կապիտուլյացիայի հարց դնել եւ վերջնականապես լուծել խնդիրը:*

Նման բան ասում են նրանք, ովքեր նվազագույն պատկերացում չունեն ո՛չ զինադադարից, ո'չ էլ միջազգային կարգուկանոնից։ Զինադադարը Հայաստանից եւ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղից ստորագրեցին մարդիկ, ովքեր մեկ փամփուշտի ճշտությամբ գիտեին հնարավորությունները, ինչը եւ զեկուցել էին Հայաստանի եւ Ղարաբաղի քաղաքական ղեկավարությանը։ Այն ժամանակ որեւէ տարակարծություն չի եղել այդ հարցում։ Եթե, իրոք, հնարավոր լիներ ավելին,նրանցից որեւէ մեկը կընդվզեր, հրապարակավ կաղմկեր, հրաժարական կտար։ Այնպես չէր, որ այդ մարդիկ կաշկանդված էին, «ռամկաների» մեջ էին, ինչպես հիմա։ 1998  թվականին նույն այդ մարդիկ էին,  որ համարեցին, թե «կարելի է ստանալ ավելին», եւ ազատորեն ոչ միայն ասացին իրենց կարծիքը, այլեւ ընդդիմացան, ինչն ավարտվեց Նախագահի հրաժարականով, եւ իրենք եկան իշխանության։

Ինչ վերաբերում է միջազգային կարգուկանոնին. Երկրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմում Գերմանիայի կապիտուլյացիայից հետո աշխարհում եղել են բազմաթիվ հակամարտություններ եւ պատերազմներ։ Դրանցից  ոչ մեկը չի ավարտվել հակամարտող կողմերից մեկի կապիտուլյացիայով (չհաշված գերտերությունների պատժիչ գործողությունները ռեժիմների դեմ)։ Եթե Հայաստանը հարյուր անգամ ավելի հզոր էլ լիներ, չէր կարող եւ չի կարող գրավել Բաքուն։ Ճիշտ նույն կերպ՝ եթե Ադրբեջանը հարյուր անգամ ավելի հզոր էլ լիներ, չէր կարող եւ չի կարող գրավել Երեւանը։ Խաղաղության միջազգային պայմանագիրը նույն երաշխիքներն է ստեղծելու նաեւ Ղարաբաղի համար։ *Միակ դեպքը, երբ կարող է անիմաստ դարձնել այդ երաշխիքները՝ Հայաստանը եւ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղը բնակչությունից զրկելն է, ինչն արդեն 20 տարի եւ հիմա էլ արվում է «ոչմիթիզհող» կարգախոսով։*


*15. Սփյուռքում հիմա շատ են  Հայաստանի Հանրապետության քաղաքացիները, որոնք ունեն ռեսուրսներ եւ երկրին օգնելու ցանկություն։ Դա կարծես սեղմված զսպանակ լինի, որը կարող է հիմա բացվել:
*
Եւ որո՞նք են այդ «սեղմված զսպանակի» եւ «օգնելու ցանկության» նշանները. 1997 թվականին բերվում էր նաեւ այդ փաստարկը՝ Սփյուռքից ակնկալելով տարեկան կես միլիարդ դոլար։ Այն ժամնակ էլ Սփյուռքում արդեն կային Հայաստանից գնացած մի քանի հարյուր հազար քաղաքացիներ։ «Սեղմված զսպանակը» այն կլիներ, որ այդ մարդիկ մինչեւ հիմա արդեն կազմակերպական պատկառելի ինչ-որ միավոր ստեղծեին, շատ պատկառելի մի գումարով (ասենք՝ Հայաստանի տարեկան բյուջեի կամ դրա կրկնապատիկի չափով) հիմնադրամ ստեղծեին։ Թող հայտարարեին, որ այս իշխանությանը չեն տա, բայց այսինչ իշխանությանը կտան այսինչ նպատակի համար։ Նման բաներ եղե՞լ են։ Այդ օրակարգով Սփյուռքում, չասենք 400 կամ 40, թեկուզ չորս հոգի միասին նստե՞լ են մի սեղանի շուրջ։ Դրա վրա հույս դնել՝ նույնն է, ինչ հուսալ, թե երկնքից ոսկեձույլ մի մեծ երկնաքար կընկնի Հայաստանի վրա, ու դրա վրա ծրագիր կառուցենք։ Եթե չի եղել, ուրեմն այդ բոլորն ընդամենը բարի հեքիաթներ են։ Հաճելի է նման հեքիաթները «բեսեդկաներում»՝ միմյանց, կամ քնելուց առաջ՝երեխաներին պատմել, բայց դրանք *խիստ վտանգավոր են քաղաքականության հիմքում դնելու, հասարակությանն ապակողմնորոշելու համար։*

----------

Արէա (13.03.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ակամայից պատմահայր Խորենացու խոսքերը եկան միտքս. «Եվ քաքենք տակներս զ՛մերոյ, եվ երգս ձոնենք զ՛համերաշխութեանս ամենայն»: 

Էնքան անբովանդակալից ա էս յանի հարց ու պատասխանը, որ մարդու որևէ տողը քննարկելն էլ չի գալիս: Ի սկզբանե խնդիրը սխալ ա ձևակերպած,  հարցերն էլ արհեստածին են, այսինքն հարցն ա պատգոնկա արած պատասխանի տակ, ոչ թե հակառակը: Չուկն էլ ենթավեռնագրերի չափը, գույնը ու մգությունը լավ համապատասխանեցրել ա Խորենացու խոսքերին. цвет детской неожиданности  :LOL:  

Ցավում եմ ՀԱԿ-ի համար: Ցավում եմ, որ իրանց էս նախընտրական ծրագիրը ոչ մի բանով ՀՀԿ-ի «դռայվենք Հայաստանը դհոլով» ծրագրից չի տարբերվում․ նույնքան անիմաստ ա ու անորակ: 

Եթե քարոզարշավի սկզբից, կամ դեռ չսկսված, կամուկացի մեջ էի, ՀԱԿ թե ԵԼՔ, հիմա լրիվ հակվում եմ ԵԼՔ-ի վրա: Երևի իրոք ճիշտ ա, որ քաղաքական դաշտը պիտի ազատվի դինոզավրերից ու իրանց ազդեցությունից, կլինի դա Լևոն, Քոչարյան, թե Սերժիկ ․․․․ ՀԱԿ-ում լիքը առողջ միտք կա, ցենտր ջահելներ կան, ու հուսով եմ իրանք դեռ ասելիք կունենան:

----------

Lion (13.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Գնալով համոզվում եմ, որ ընդդամենը ընդդիմանալու հարց ա, հակառակ դեպքում չէիր համաձայնվի, ինչ-որ պնդումներ սխալ կհամարեիր, բայց անբովանդակ չէիր պիտակի։ Մյուս ընդդիմացողներն էլ հեսա չեն հապաղի, գրածիդ տակ շնորհակալությունները կշարեն, թե յանիմ տեսաք ո՜նց շշպռեց, բա՜ն-մա՜ն։ Իսկ տխուրն էն ա, որ դեռ 97-ից էս նույնն ա կատարվում, Լևոնն ու ՀՀՇն (հիմա ՀԱԿը), իրենց կուռ մոտեցումներն են մանրամասն ներկայացնում, մյուս կողմը շշպռում ա, պաթոս ա մտնում, վերացական բաներ ա խոսում, բայց էդպես էլ իրենց կուռ մոտեցումը չի ներկայացնում։

Նկատեք, «կուռ» բառն եմ օգտագործում, ոչ թե ճիշտ կամ սխալ, ոչ թե արդար կամ անարդար, ոչ թե ռացիոնալ կամ իռացիոնալ, ոչ իրատեսական կամ անիրատեսական, այլ «կուռ»։ Այսինքն համակարգված, հիմնավոր, հստակ մոտեցում, տեսլական, ծրագիր, նպատակ։

Կուռ մոտեցում, որի հետ կարելի ա համաձայնվել կամ կտրուկ դեմ լինել, բայց հստակ ու համակարգված մոտեցում։

Ու արձանագրում եմ, քո խոսքի վրա, բայց քեզ ուղղված չէ, հայաստանյան քաղաքական միտքն այդպես էլ ունակ չեղավ էս հարցը քննարկել։ Միակ բովանդակային խոսք ասողն եղավ ու մնաց Լևոնն իր թիմով՝ սկսած դեռ 90-ականներից։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ախր ի՞նչ բովանդակային քննարկում անես: Մեռանք ասելով՝ էդ անտերները խաղաղություն չեն ուզում, որտեղի՞ց ստանանք խաղաղություն: Ու դրան պատասխան սենց բան ենք ստանում.





> 1915 թ. Թուրքիայում մեկուկես միլիոն մարդ էր մորթվել։ Բայց Արամ Մանուկյանը, Հայաստանի Առաջին հանրապետության իշխանությունը, ճիշտ գնահատելով իրավիճակը,1918թ. գնաց Թուրքիայի հետ հաշտության եւ խաղաղության։ Չգնար՝ չէր լինի Առաջին հանրապետությունը։ Չլիներ Առաջին հանրապետությունը՝ չէր լինի Խորհրդային Հայաստանը, չլիներ Խորհրդային Հայաստանը՝ չէր լինի այսօրվա Հայաստանը։ Այս իրողությունները դեռ ոչ մեկը չի վիճարկել։ Ճի՞շտ վարվեց Արամ Մանուկյանը, թե՞ սխալ։ Երկու տարի անց՝ 1920 թվականին հակառակն արեցին. չգնացին հաշտության, գնացին պատերազմի։ Գնային հաշտության՝ այսօր մենք կունենայինք ոչ թե 30, այլ առնվազն 60 հազար քկմ Հայաստան։ Եւ դա մենք չենք ասում, դա, արդեն հետին թվով («հայի վերջին խելք»),ափսոսանքով խոստովանել են նույն՝ դաշնակցական իշխանության ամնաբարձր պաշտոնյաները՝ իրենց սխալը «հանցանք» կոչելով։
> 
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես, նման հաշտության գործընթաց անցել են երբեմնի թշնամի բազմաթիվ ժողովուրդներ։ Այսօր գերմանացիները եւ ֆրանսիացիները, թուրքերը եւ հույները, լեհերը եւ ռուսները քաղաքակիրթ, խաղաղ հարաբերություններ ունեն՝ ի շահ երկու կողմերի:


Տպավորություն ա՝ Ալիևը խաղաղության դրոշակը թափ տալով ման ա գալիս, մենք էլ ասում ենք՝ չէ, մեզ պետք չի, մենք պատերազմ ենք ուզում:

----------

Lion (13.03.2017), Տրիբուն (13.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Բյուր, մեռանք ասելով, եթե չի ուզում, ջանքերդ դիր որ պարտադրես ուզելը, ոչ թե խնդրից փախիր։

Ու մեռանք ասելով, որ բանակցության սեղանի մոտ լավ էլ ուզում ա։

Ու մեռանք ասելով, որ եթե ջանքերիցդ հետո իսկապես չուզեց, մինչև վերջ չուզեց, ուրեմն չի լինի փոխզիջում։ Բայց քաղաքականությունդ պետք է ընտրես, անելիքդ պետք է որոշես ու դրա համար աշխատես։ Ոչ թե ասես դե Ալիևը չի ուզում, հելանք տներով։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------

Արէա (13.03.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ակամայից պատմահայր Խորենացու խոսքերը եկան միտքս. «Եվ քաքենք տակներս զ՛մերոյ, եվ երգս ձոնենք զ՛համերաշխութեանս ամենայն»: 
> 
> Էնքան անբովանդակալից ա էս յանի հարց ու պատասխանը, որ մարդու որևէ տողը քննարկելն էլ չի գալիս: Ի սկզբանե խնդիրը սխալ ա ձևակերպած,  հարցերն էլ արհեստածին են, այսինքն հարցն ա պատգոնկա արած պատասխանի տակ, ոչ թե հակառակը: Չուկն էլ ենթավեռնագրերի չափը, գույնը ու մգությունը լավ համապատասխանեցրել ա Խորենացու խոսքերին. цвет детской неожиданности  
> 
> Ցավում եմ ՀԱԿ-ի համար: Ցավում եմ, որ իրանց էս նախընտրական ծրագիրը ոչ մի բանով ՀՀԿ-ի «դռայվենք Հայաստանը դհոլով» ծրագրից չի տարբերվում․ նույնքան անիմաստ ա ու անորակ: 
> 
> Եթե քարոզարշավի սկզբից, կամ դեռ չսկսված, կամուկացի մեջ էի, ՀԱԿ թե ԵԼՔ, հիմա լրիվ հակվում եմ ԵԼՔ-ի վրա: Երևի իրոք ճիշտ ա, որ քաղաքական դաշտը պիտի ազատվի դինոզավրերից ու իրանց ազդեցությունից, կլինի դա Լևոն, Քոչարյան, թե Սերժիկ ․․․․ ՀԱԿ-ում լիքը առողջ միտք կա, ցենտր ջահելներ կան, ու հուսով եմ իրանք դեռ ասելիք կունենան:


հես ա լուծումը...

Scenario III: Under a new leadership, Armenia retains control of NK and forms a partnership with Azerbaijan to prevent its territory from disintegrating further.

խորենացուն սրան երկու ձեռով ծափ կտար...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, մեռանք ասելով, եթե չի ուզում, ջանքերդ դիր որ պարտադրես ուզելը, ոչ թե խնդրից փախիր։
> 
> Ու մեռանք ասելով, որ բանակցության սեղանի մոտ լավ էլ ուզում ա։
> 
> Ու մեռանք ասելով, որ եթե ջանքերիցդ հետո իսկապես չուզեց, մինչև վերջ չուզեց, ուրեմն չի լինի փոխզիջում։ Բայց քաղաքականությունդ պետք է ընտրես, անելիքդ պետք է որոշես ու դրա համար աշխատես։ Ոչ թե ասես դե Ալիևը չի ուզում, հելանք տներով։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Ո՞վ ա պարտադրելու ու ո՞նց ա պարտադրելու: Բանակցային սեղանի մոտ Ալիևը չի՞, որ Կազան-մազանը չի ստորագրում: Թե՞ իրանք խելոք-խելոք խաղաղասեր նստած էին, մենք ապրիլյան պատերազմը սկսեցինք: Իմ ուղեղը չի մտնում, թե մեր դիվանագիտությունն էդ ինչքան թարս ա գնացել, որ էսօր մենք պիտի փոխզիջող լինենք հաղթած պատերազմում: Այ դա կարա՞ս բացատրես:

----------

Lion (13.03.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գնալով համոզվում եմ, որ ընդդամենը ընդդիմանալու հարց ա, հակառակ դեպքում չէիր համաձայնվի, ինչ-որ պնդումներ սխալ կհամարեիր, բայց անբովանդակ չէիր պիտակի։ Մյուս ընդդիմացողներն էլ հեսա չեն հապաղի, գրածիդ տակ շնորհակալությունները կշարեն, թե յանիմ տեսաք ո՜նց շշպռեց, բա՜ն-մա՜ն։ Իսկ տխուրն էն ա, որ դեռ 97-ից էս նույնն ա կատարվում, Լևոնն ու ՀՀՇն (հիմա ՀԱԿը), իրենց կուռ մոտեցումներն են մանրամասն ներկայացնում, մյուս կողմը շշպռում ա, պաթոս ա մտնում, վերացական բաներ ա խոսում, բայց էդպես էլ իրենց կուռ մոտեցումը չի ներկայացնում։
> 
> Նկատեք, «կուռ» բառն եմ օգտագործում, ոչ թե ճիշտ կամ սխալ, ոչ թե արդար կամ անարդար, ոչ թե ռացիոնալ կամ իռացիոնալ, ոչ իրատեսական կամ անիրատեսական, այլ «կուռ»։ Այսինքն համակարգված, հիմնավոր, հստակ մոտեցում, տեսլական, ծրագիր, նպատակ։
> 
> Կուռ մոտեցում, որի հետ կարելի ա համաձայնվել կամ կտրուկ դեմ լինել, բայց հստակ ու համակարգված մոտեցում։
> 
> Ու արձանագրում եմ, քո խոսքի վրա, բայց քեզ ուղղված չէ, հայաստանյան քաղաքական միտքն այդպես էլ ունակ չեղավ էս հարցը քննարկել։ Միակ բովանդակային խոսք ասողն եղավ ու մնաց Լևոնն իր թիմով՝ սկսած դեռ 90-ականներից։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Չուկ ջան, դու ուզում ես, որ ես/մենք քեզ հատ-հատ համոզենք, որ ձեր պնդումները կամ որոշ պնդումներ սխալ են: Բայց մոռանում ես, որ մենք որևէ մեկին համոզելու խնդիր չունենք, քանի որ մենք քաղաքական ուժ չենք, որը գնում ա ընտրությունների։ Քաղաքական ուժը դուք եք, դուք պետք ա համոզեք, որ դուք ճիշտ եք։ Դուք փորձում եք համոզել, ոնց որ լավ էլ փորձում եք, բայց մենք չենք համոզվում, քանի որ ձեր փաստարկները համոզիչ չեն։ Պրտոմ համ մաոզիչ չեն հատ-հատ վերցրած, համ էլ ամբողջությամբ: Ամեն ինչ այսքան պարզ է, եղբայր։ Կոպիտ ասած, իմ մեկ քվեն գնում է այլ քաղաքական ուժի։ Լավ ա գոնե ՀՀԿ-ին չի գնում։  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Ո՞վ ա պարտադրելու ու ո՞նց ա պարտադրելու: Բանակցային սեղանի մոտ Ալիևը չի՞, որ Կազան-մազանը չի ստորագրում: Թե՞ իրանք խելոք-խելոք խաղաղասեր նստած էին, մենք ապրիլյան պատերազմը սկսեցինք: Իմ ուղեղը չի մտնում, թե մեր դիվանագիտությունն էդ ինչքան թարս ա գնացել, որ էսօր մենք պիտի փոխզիջող լինենք հաղթած պատերազմում: Այ դա կարա՞ս բացատրես:


Եթե շատ կարճ,ապա բանակդ ու դիվանագիտությունդ համադրելով ես պարտադրելու։ Եթե դրան ունակ չես, ուրեմն պատերազմել էլ ունակ չես, թափդ չի հերիքի, ստատուս քվոն էլ քո դեմ կաշխատի, թափդ չի հերիքի դրանից օգուտ քաղել։ Սա էնքան պարզ բան ա, որ էլ ասելու չի։

Իսկ Ալիևի պատրաստ լինել-չլինելու մասին թեմայում գրել եմ արդեն։ Հիմա ոչ հավես ունեմ նորից գրեմ, ոչ էլ գտնեմ մեջբերեմ, որտև գիտեմ քեզ էդ պատասխանս առանձնապես չի հետաքրքրում։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Տրիբուն

> հես ա լուծումը...
> 
> Scenario III: Under a new leadership, Armenia retains control of NK and forms a partnership with Azerbaijan to prevent its territory from disintegrating further.
> 
> խորենացուն սրան երկու ձեռով ծափ կտար...


Կարող ա և էս ա, չեմ իմանում։ Որ ձեր պես տոշնի, տենց հազա տոկոսով, տենց վստահ, տենց կիլոմետրանոց ելույթով ու հոդվածներով իմանայի լուծումը, ծրագիր կգրեի, ընտրություններին կմասնակցեի էլի, Ակումբում գրառումներ չէի անի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եթե շատ կարճ,ապա բանակդ ու դիվանագիտությունդ համադրելով ես պարտադրելու։ Եթե դրան ունակ չես, ուրեմն պատերազմել էլ ունակ չես, թափդ չի հերիքի, ստատուս քվոն էլ քո դեմ կաշխատի, թափդ չի հերիքի դրանից օգուտ քաղել։ Սա էնքան պարզ բան ա, որ էլ ասելու չի։
> 
> Իսկ Ալիևի պատրաստ լինել-չլինելու մասին թեմայում գրել եմ արդեն։ *Հիմա ոչ հավես ունեմ նորից գրեմ, ոչ էլ գտնեմ մեջբերեմ, որտև գիտեմ քեզ էդ պատասխանս առանձնապես չի հետաքրքրում։
> *
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Օքեյ

----------


## Chuk

> Լավ ա գոնե ՀՀԿ-ին չի գնում։


Ցավոք հռնց ՀՀԿին էլ գնում ա։ Բայց էս թեմայում էդչի էականը, այլ էն, որ ոչ թե մեր փաստարկներն են անհամոզիչ, այլ դրանք քննելու կամք չկա։ Դեռ չկարդացած արդեն հակադրվելու կամք կա։ 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Chuk

> Օքեյ


Բյուր ջան, մի նեղացիր։ Բայց մի օր ասում ես, որ ոճիս պատճառով թեման հետաքրքիր չի, բայց եթե խոստանամ, որ անձնական բան չեմ գրի, էսինչ բանի մասին կխոսես։ Խոստանում եմ, կորում եո։ Դրանից հետ մի զրույցի ժամանակ խոստովանում ես, որ թեման լրիվ չես կարդացել։ Հետո գալիս ես մի պնդում անում, որի մասին ես արդեն խոսել եմ, ի՞նչ անեմ ես, եթե ինքդ էսպես ես վերաբերվում էս թեմային ու գրառումներին։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բյուր, մեռանք ասելով, եթե չի ուզում, ջանքերդ դիր որ պարտադրես ուզելը, ոչ թե խնդրից փախիր։


Լավ չեք ասում, էլի, ապեր։ Համոզիչ չեք։ Պիտի էլի աշխատեք ձեր վրա։ Համ ձեր ասած/գրածները համոզիչ չեն, համ էլ մեր ունեցած նախկին փորձը մեզ հուշում ա, որ ձեր քաղաքականություն ասածն ու վերջնական արդյունքը իրարից մի հազար կիլոմետր հեռու են։ Մենք էլ ռիսկի չենք ուզում դիմենք, քանի որ, պանիմայեշ, վտանգավոր ա, էլի։  




> Ու մեռանք ասելով, որ բանակցության սեղանի մոտ լավ էլ ուզում ա։


Ալիևը մինչը իրա բերանով չասի, հոր արև չերդվի, հիսուն ոչխար երդումի դեմը մատաղ չանի, չենք հավատալու։  :LOL:  Թե չէ նենց տոշնի եք ասում, որ բանակցությունների սեղանի շուրջ լավ էլ ուզում ա, յանի սաղ զապիսները ունեք բանակցությունների, կամ ՀԱԿ-ով սաղդ ընդեղ նստած եք։ 

Ես Ալիևի բերանից էսքան ժամանակ մենակ լսել եմ, որ հայերին սաղին մոռթելու են լցնեն Սևանը, ու փաստացի մոռթողներին էլ ազգային հերոսի կոչում ա տվել, ու կնգան էլ փոխնախագահ ա նշանակել։  :LOL:  Շատ վստահելի բանակցային կողմ ա, Դոդի պես։

----------

Lion (13.03.2017), Գաղթական (14.03.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ցավոք հռնց ՀՀԿին էլ գնում ա։ Բայց էս թեմայում էդչի էականը, այլ էն, որ ոչ թե մեր փաստարկներն են անհամոզիչ, այլ դրանք քննելու կամք չկա։ Դեռ չկարդացած արդեն հակադրվելու կամք կա։


Ապեր, եթե դրանք քնարկելու կամք կամ ցանկություն չկա, ուրեմն ձեր փատսրակները համ համոզիչ չեն, համ էլ ի լրումն ժամանակավրեպ են։ Այսինքն, ավելի վատ ձեր համար։ Այսինքն, դու վաբշե հայկական քաղաքական կոնտեքստից դուրս եք։ Ոնց ո Կոպեռնիկոսը։  :LOL:

----------

Lion (13.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Ա՜խ, ձյաձ, ո՜նց կերցրիր, ապրես, հինգ։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ասեմ որ իմ ձայնը ավելի շուտ ոչ մեկի չի գնա, քան ՀՀԿ-ին կգնա։ Բայց էս պահին ամեն դեպքում, իմ անձնական վարկանիշային աղյուսակում առաջին տեղը զբաղեցնում ա ԵԼՔ-ը։ Երկրորդ տեղում դեռ ՀԱԿ-ն ա։ Բայց անձնական ընտրության մեխանիզմն այնպիսին ա, որ յա երկրորդ տեղում, յա վերջին, նույն բանն ա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ա՜խ, ձյաձ, ո՜նց կերցրիր, ապրես, հինգ։


Էլի մեղմ ժպտում ես, ու անցնում ես առա՞ջ  :Tongue:

----------


## Chuk

Քվեարկիր ԵԼՔին Տրիբուն, եթե ԵԼՔը քեզ համոզում է, ՀԱԿը չէ՝ էդ ընտրությունն առավել քան նորմալ եմ համարում։ Իսկ ես էլ իմ հերթօն կարող եմ համարել, որ էդ ձենդ անուղղակի ՀՀԿին ա գնում։ Բայց չեմ ուզում էդ թեմայով ծավալվել։ Էս թեմայի համատեքստում ԵԼՔից մենակ Արցախի հարցում իրենց ամբողջական մոտեցումն է հետաքրքիր։ Ես կուռ մոտեցում չեմ նկատել։ Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը նկատել ա, թող էստեղ տեղադրի, մենք էլ իմանանք։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------

Յոհաննես (13.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Էլի մեղմ ժպտում ես, ու անցնում ես առա՞ջ


Չէ, ձյաձ, շատ տխուր ու հոգնած եմ ժպտալու համար։ Դուք ժպտացեք ու ծիծաղեք ձեր սրտի ուզածի չափ։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Քվեարկիր ԵԼՔին Տրիբուն, եթե ԵԼՔը քեզ համոզում է, ՀԱԿը չէ՝ էդ ընտրությունն առավել քան նորմալ եմ համարում։ Իսկ ես էլ իմ հերթօն կարող եմ համարել, որ էդ ձենդ անուղղակի ՀՀԿին ա գնում։ Բայց չեմ ուզում էդ թեմայով ծավալվել։ Էս թեմայի համատեքստում ԵԼՔից մենակ Արցախի հարցում իրենց ամբողջական մոտեցումն է հետաքրքիր։ Ես կուռ մոտեցում չեմ նկատել։ Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը նկատել ա, թող էստեղ տեղադրի, մենք էլ իմանանք։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Լավ, համոզեցիր, կոմունիստներին կտամ:

----------


## Lion

> Չուկ ջան, դու ուզում ես, որ ես/մենք քեզ *հատ-հատ համոզենք*, որ ձեր պնդումները կամ որոշ պնդումներ սխալ են: Բայց մոռանում ես, որ մենք որևէ մեկին համոզելու խնդիր չունենք, քանի որ մենք քաղաքական ուժ չենք, որը գնում ա ընտրությունների։ Քաղաքական ուժը դուք եք, դուք պետք ա համոզեք, որ դուք ճիշտ եք։ Դուք փորձում եք համոզել, ոնց որ լավ էլ փորձում եք, բայց մենք չենք համոզվում, քանի որ ձեր փաստարկները համոզիչ չեն։ Պրտոմ համ մաոզիչ չեն հատ-հատ վերցրած, համ էլ ամբողջությամբ: Ամեն ինչ այսքան պարզ է, եղբայր։ Կոպիտ ասած, իմ մեկ քվեն գնում է այլ քաղաքական ուժի։ Լավ ա գոնե ՀՀԿ-ին չի գնում։


Մեկ ուզում եմ հատ-հատ էս հերթական <գլուխգործոցն> էլ ջախջախել, մեկ էլ ասում եմ՝ ախր մեր Արտակը պատրաստ չի դիսկուսիայի, ինչ նստեմ գրեմ, էն էլ էս հոգնած հալիս: Հեսա, քիչ մնաց, ապրիլի 2-ին ՀԱԿ-ի ողջ այս անիմաստ ու ազգավնաս քարոզչության արդյունքները իրենք կզգան՝ իրենց ստացած տոկոսների տեսքով...

----------


## Chuk

Եթե նպատակդ ինձ հակաճառելն ա, մի գրի, Մհեր ջան։ Նյարդերդ ու նյարդերս խնայիր։ Եթե բովանդակային իրական ասելիք ունես, ուրեմն քո համար պետք ա մեկ լինի, թե ես ինչ կասեմ, էդ դեպքում գրիր։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lion

Ախր հարցն էլ հենց նրանում է, որ դու ոչինչ չես ասում - նախորդ գրածներիս իսկ չպատասխանեցիր՝ փոխարենն անցնելով սարկազմին:

Ես լսում եմ ՀԱԿ նախընտրական ելույթները՝ տարրական տրամաբանությունից կաղում են: Այսօր էր, կարծեմ, մեկն ասում էր - 2.000 զոհ ենք տվել 1994 թ-ից ի վեր ու... ոչինչ չենք ազատագրել՝ խաղաղություն! Տրամաբանությունը որն է? Մենք, ինչ է, ագրեսիվ պատերազմ ենք վարել որևէ մեկի դեմ, որ 2.000 զոհ ենք տվել ու ոչնչի չենք հասել, չէ որ այդ ադրբեջանցիներն են, որ ամենից առաջ մեզ հետ խաղաղություն չեն ուզում՝ դրա միակ պայմանը դնելով մեր, ըստ էության հանձնվելը - ուր է տրամաբանությունը:

Էլի այսօր լսեցի՝ կարծեմ Արամ Մանուկյանն էր ասում՝ սա տանք, որ... Տո այ Արամ ջան, եթե այդքան ազնիվ տղա ես, վերցրու քարտեզն ու քարտեզի վրա հստակ ցույց տուր՝ ինչն ենք տալիս, ինչ նպատակով ու ինչ երաշխիքներով: Ու կրկին՝ խուսափում են կոնկրետիկայից, որովհետև դա իրենց դեմ է:

Ես արդեն այն տպավորություն եմ ստանում, թե ԼՏՊ-ն, իր <հանճարեղ> ուղեղով խորամանկ պլան է մտածել՝ իշխանությանը դրդել զիջումների, դրանով խարխլել նրա դիրքերը ու... գոնե այդ կերպ հասնել իշխանափոխության: Ահա, եղավ - իշխանություններն էլ դա չեն հասկանում, հա, որ ՀԱԿ պահանջած այս կասկածելի զիջում-խաղաղությանը չգնան, այլ, ցույց տալով ՀԱԿ դիրքորոշման պարզ տրամաբանական սխալները, նրան անկյունը մտցնեն: Շարունակում եմ մնալ այն մտքին, որ ՀԱԿ-ն այս ամենով ինքն իր գերեզմանն է փոխում:

Եվ այսպես, մնում են չպատասխանված մի շարք հարցեր, այդ թվում՝ ինձ ենք զիջում, ինչ երաշխիքներով, ինչ պայմաններում, երբ և ում: Արտակ ջան, կարող ես պատասխանել?

----------


## Chuk

Մհեր, ես քեզ արդեն ասել եմ, որ քո հակափաստարկները որակում եմ հինգերորդ դասարանցու մակարդակի։ Կարող ա լավ չեմ անում, որ էդպիսի գնահատական եմ տալիս։ Բայց դու ի՞մ գնահատականի համար ես գրում։ Ընկեր, քո գրածները լրիվ հակափաստարկված են էն հոդվածում, որը փորձել ես հերքել։ Ավելին ասելու բան չունեմ, իմաստ էլ չեմ տեսնում։

Իսկ թեմայի առաջին իսկ գրառման մեջ ներողություն եմ խնդրել ու զգուշացրել, որ հաճախ էստեղ «խոսելու եմ ուրիշի շուրթերով», որտև էն ինչ պետք ա ասեմ, ինձնից ավելի փորձառուները շատ ավելի հանգամանալի շարադրել են։

Հիմա վերջին դրածումս կան թեմայում հնչած լիքը հարցերի պատասխաններ, որոնց էդ նյութը սարքողները ինձնից ավելի լավ պատասխանել են, ես էլ դրել եմ, որ տեսնեք էդ պատասխանները։

Համաձայն չես դրանց։ Խնդրեմ՝ մի համաձայնվիր։ Առարկելու բան ունես՝ առարկիր, քո առարկածին արձագանքել թե չարձագանքելն էլ իմ ու քննարկման ուրիշ մասնակիցների որոշելիքը կլինի։ Ընդհանուր գնահատական ես ուզում տալ, որ անհամոզիչ ու սխալ են, տուր ու անցիր առաջ։ Բայց իմ քննարկման ձևը իմ ընտրելիքն ա, դրան մի խառնվիր։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lion

Դե ինչ, սկսեմ կարդալ, իսկ նման բաները կարդալիս ես սովորություն ունեմ՝ նշումներ անել: Եվ այսպես, Արտակ ջան, հերթական դիտարկումներս նոր այս թեզիսների վերաբերյալ




> Մենք հող չենք զիջում։ Իրականում այս ծրագրով մենք ազատագրված հողը պահպանում ենք:


Մի վայրկյան՝ այսինքն՝ ոնց չենք զիջում: Արտակ ջան, տպավորություն կա, թե մեզ ուզում եք մոլորության մեջ գցել: Ոնց չենք զիջում, չէ որ մենք, ըստ էության, մի բան այնուհանդերձ *տալիս* ենք, այլ հարց է, թե քո նման խելացի տղան դա ներկայացնում է հրապուրիչ փաթեթավորմանբ՝ մենք հող պահում ենք: Այս պայմաններում ավելի ազնիվ կլինի աել՝ մենք մի մասը զիջում ենք, որ մնացաը պահենք, ոչ թե այսպես, թե մենք... Մենք հող չենք զիջում։ Իրականում այս ծրագրով մենք ազատագրված հողը պահպանում ենք դրա մի մասը զիջելու հաշվին, համաձայն չես?




> Մենք Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի համար պատերազմի ժամանակ *պարտադրաբար ստեղծած անվտանգության ժամանակավոր երաշխիքը փոխարինում ենք մշտականով եւ տասնապատիկ ավելի հուսալիով*։


Եվ կրկին կներես - հնարավոր է դա քո համար է մեր պատմական Հայրենիքի մի մասն ընդամենը... պարտադրաբար ստեղծած անվտանգության ժամանակավոր երաշխիք, բայց փոխարենը իմ ու ինձ նմանների համար, այդ հողերի համար արյուն թափածների համար այդ տարածքները պատմական Արցախի մի մասն են, իսկ Հայրենիքը մանրադրամ չէ, որ այն փոխանակես ոնց պատահի: Իսկ թե այդ <մշտականն ու հուսալին> ինչ արժեն, արդեն ասացի ու ստորև էլի կասեմ:




> Այդ երաշխիքները տալիս է միջազգային հանրությունը՝ պատերազմական շրջանում մեր կողմից ստեղծված՝ ժամանակավոր երաշխիքի դիմաց։


Արտակ, *ուշքի արի*, ինչ միջազգային հանրություն??? Չեք տեսնում, աշխարհում ինչ է կատարվում, երբ միջազգային հանրություն կոչվածը, որպես մեկ միասնական մարմին, ըստ էության չկա, ամեն մեկն անում էր իր ուզածն իր ուժերի ներածի չափով և բոլորը թքած ունեն այդ ամենի վրա: Միջազգային հանրությունն էր, որ Ապրիլյան պատերազմում հարվածը հետ մղեց, թե այդ միջազգային հանրությունն էր, ՀԱՊԿ-ն էլ հետ վերցրած, դրանց նանն էլ ընդեղ, որ ապրիլին մեզ պաշտպանեց, հը?





> Հող զիջողները նրանք են, ովքեր վարելով ստատուս քվոն պահպանելու անհեռատես եւ կործանարար քաղաքականություն, փխրուն զինադադարի պայմաններում ամեն օր մսխում են 1991-1994 թվականներին ռազմի դաշտում ձեռք բերված հաղթանակը:


Ու էլի տրամաբանական սխալ՝ այո, նրանք, որոնք վարելով ստատուս քվոն պահպանելու քաղաքականություն, այդ ընթացքում անձնիշխանության և սեփական գրպանը լցնելու խնդիր են լուծում, հենց հող հանձնողներ են, բայց... դուք ևս իրենցից քիչ եք տարբերվում՝ իրենք անուղղակի են հանձնում՝ դուք՝ ուղղակի և միանգամից: Ելքը երրորդ ուժի ձեռքում է, որը հողերը ձեզ նման հապշտապ չի հանձնի, բայց նաև, ի տարբերություն ոմանց, ուժեղ պետություն կստեղծի:




> Մենք, հակառակը, առաջարկում ենք ամրագրել այդ հաղթանակը միջազգայնորեն երաշխավորված խաղաղության պայմանագրով, որը կապահովի Արցախի անվտանգությունը եւ ինքնորոշման իրավունքի իրականացումը:


Սևրի պայմանագրի նման? Արտակ, դուք իրոք հավատում եք այդ միջազգային թղթերին: Ի դեպ, գիտես, Միջազգային իրավունք առարկայից ամուր 5 եմ ստացել  :Smile: 




> *Ստորագրելով պայմանագիրը՝ դրան համաձայնում է նաեւ Ադրբեջանը*։


Հետո? Իսկ եթե այս Ադրբեջանը համաձայնվում է, իսկ այն մյուսը, որ հետո կգա՝ ոչ? Իսկ եթե նույն Ալիևը հանկարծ մի հանրաքվե է կազմակերպում և <ժողովրդի ձայնի ճնշման տակ> փոխում է մտադրությունը, հոլանդացին է գալու քո հանձնած դիրքերը ադրբեջանցիների ձեռքից վերցնելու ու կրկին քեզ հետ տալու? Արտակ ջան, ախր մեղք է այս ժողովուրդը, առանց էդ էլ շշկռված է, դուք լրիվ շշկռում եք, այն էլ՝ վտանգավոր ուղղությամբ:




> Ադրբեջանը կատարում է նաեւ հետեւյալ զիջումները:


Ի դեպ, իրենց հարցրել եք? Գուցե ճիշտ կլիներ նախապես այս ասածին գոնե մոտավորապես նման մի բան իրենցից լսել, հետո նոր գալ մեր երկրում նման քարոզչություն տանել, հը? Ինչքան ես եմ տեղյակ, սրան նույնիսկ մոտիկ մի բան էլ իրենք պատրաստ չեն:




> Նա պաշտոնապես հրաժարվում է ուժի կիրառումից կամ կիրառման սպառնալիքից՝ որպես հակամարտությունը լուծելու միջոց:


Է ասենք հիմա հրաժարվեց, մյուս տարի էլ, <հայերի չդադարող պրովոկացիաների պայմաններում>, վերսկսեց ուժի կիրառումը, ինչ ես անելու?




> Նա համաձայնում է բաժանարար գոտու ստեղծմանը


Որ տարածքների հաշվին, ինչքան պետք է լինի այդ գոտին, որտեղ են կոնկրետ ռազմական հաշվարկները, որ, ահա, այսքանն ու այսքանը զիջելուց հետո արցախահայությունը կլինի անվտանգության մեջ?




> եւ խաղաղարար ուժերի տեղակայմանը այն տարածքներում, որ միջազգայնորեն ճանաչվում են Ադրբեջանի տարածք:


Էդ Ռուանդայի խաղաղապահների նման?




> Ադրբեջանը համաձայնում է, որ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղին տրվի միջազգայնորեն ճանաչված միջանկյալ կարգավիճակ, որը թույլ կտա արցախցիներին պաշտոնական հարաբերությունների մեջ մտնել միջազգային հանրության հետ, իսկ Արցախում անցկացվող ընտրությունները կճանաչվեն ու կընդունվեն միջազգային հանրության կողմից:


Ախր Արտակ ջան, նույն Արցախի Հանրապետությունն այս պահին ավելին ունի, չէ?




> Արցախցիները հնարավորություն կունենան անկաշկանդ տնտեսական հարաբերությունների մեջ մտնել այլ երկրների հետ:


Հիմա էլ են մտնում՝ չերեզ Հայաստանի Հանրապետություն:




> Այս ամենը, ըստ էության, *միջանկյալ քայլ է Արցախի միջազգայնորեն ճանաչված անկախության ճանապարհին*:


Տո թքած էդ միջազգայինի վրա՝ ասենք Մոզամբիկը Արցախը ճանաչեց, ինչ? Ով պետք է, հիմա ճանաչում ու փաստացի հարաբերվում է, առանց Սվազիլենդի էլ՝ մի կերպ կդիմանանք:




> Ստորագրումից հետո սահմանի այն կողմից արձակված թեկուզ մեկ կրակոց նույնպիսի միջազգային հակազդեցության կարժանանա, ինչպես հայ-թուրքական, հայ-վրացական եւ ցանկացած այլ՝ միջազգայնորեն երաշխավորված սահմանում։


Մաքուր հակազդեցություն կլինի՝ մոտավորապես այնպես, ինչպես հիմա, չէ, երբ մեր Տավուշի մարզն է գնդակոծվում: Ի դեմ, այդ <միջազգայինն> ովքեր են, որ պիտի հակադարձեն, գուցե մանրամասնես? Թարգեք, այ ախպեր, մեծ մարդիկ եք, հեքիաթներին եք հավատում, կամ, որ ավելի վատ է, ժողովրդին եք ստիպում դրանց հավատալ՝ ինքներդ չհավատալով:




> Այլ լուծում այսօրվա աշխարհում գոյություն չունի, իսկ մենք ապրում ենք այսօրվա աշխարհում։


Ունի - օրինակ՝ մի գեղեցիկ օր Ադրբեջանը կործանվում է: Փառք աստծո, Ալիևը որ սենց շարունակեց, այդ գեղեցիկ օրը ես ու դու կտեսնենք:




> Նրանք, ովքեր այլ բան են ասում, կա՛մ չեն հասկանում տարրական բաներ, կա՛մ էժան հեղինակություն ձեռք բերելու համար պարզապես խաբում են ժողովրդին ականջ շոյող կեղծ «հայրենասիրական» թոթովանքներով։ Նրանք են իրական հող տվողները, ինչն ապացուցվեց ապրիլյան պատերազմի ժամանակ, երբ կորցրինք 800 հեկտար:


Հիմա ես որոնցից եմ՝ չեմ հասկանում <տարրական բաներ>, էժան հեղինակության հետևից եմ ընկել, թե անձամբ 800 հեկտար հող եմ տվել?

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (14.03.2017), Գաղթական (14.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Դե ինչ, սկսեմ կարդալ, իսկ նման բաները կարդալիս ես սովորություն ունեմ՝ նշումներ անել: Եվ այսպես, Արտակ ջան, հերթական դիտարկումներս նոր այս թեզիսների վերաբերյալ


Էսքանից ավելին չեմ կարդա, Մհեր ջան։ Բացատրեմ, դու քո թեթև ձեռով ապացուցեցիր ասածս, որ ընդամենը հակադրվելու նպատակ կա։ Հակառակ դեպքում նախորդ գրառումներում չէիր գրի «Մեկ ուզում եմ հատ-հատ էս հերթական <գլուխգործոցն> էլ ջախջախե», որտև դեռ չկարդացած չէիր կարող իմանալ ջախջախելիք ա, թե չէ։ Ու դրանից հետո նոր սկսել կարդալ, ամեն նախադասությանն անպայման մի  հակաճառություն բերելով, խոսում ա անլրջության ու նախատրամադրվածության մասին։

Իսկ ես դեռ առանձնացրած լիքը կարևոր նյութեր ունեմ կարդալու։


Բայց դու շարունակիր գրել, ինձ չէ, բայց ուրիշներին քո գրածները կարող են հետաքրքիր լինել, ու եթե նպատակդ ուղղակի ինձ առարկելը չի, պիտի ուզես գրել։


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------

Արէա (14.03.2017)

----------


## Lion

> *2.Հայաստանը կարող է զարգանալ եւ հզորանալ նաեւ շրջափակման պայմաններում եւ պահել ստատուս-քվոն։ Հաջորդ տասնամյակում մենք կարող ենք Ադրբեջանի համեմատ առաջանցիկ զարգացում ապահովել։*
> 
> Այդ մասին խոսվում էր նաեւ 1997-ին, երբ նաեւ թվարկվում էր, թե՝ ինչ հիմքերի վրա, ինչ ռեսուրսներ օգտագործելով (հիմա դա էլ չեն անում)։ Դրանցից ոչ մեկը չաշխատեց։ Անցած քսան տարում, անգամ պաշտոնական ուռճացված վիճակագրությամբ, հակառակ արդյունքներն են։ 1997-ին Հայաստանի համախառն ներքին արդյունքը (ՀՆԱ) ընդամենը 2,4 անգամ էր պակաս Ադրբեջանից, վերջին տարիներին՝ արդեն 7-8 անգամ: Մեկ շնչին ընկնող ՀՆԱ-ով 1997-ին մենք նույնիսկ գերազանցում էինք Ադրբեջանին, հիմա, 2015-ին՝ մոտ 25%-ով զիջում ենք նրան։ Այն ժամանակ Ադրբեջանի ռազմական ծախսերը ընդամենը 25%-ով էին գերազանցում Հայաստանի ռազմական ծախսերին, հիմա գերազանցում են 8 անգամ։ Փաստն այն է, որ կիսապատերազմական վիճակի ու պատերազմի սպառնալիքի հետեւանքով արտագաղթը կիսել է Հայաստանի բնակչությունը։ Հայաստանն այն ժամանակ ուներ 3 միլիոն բնակչություն, Ադրբեջանը՝ 7, հիմա Հայաստանն ունի 2 միլիոն, Ադրբեջանը՝ 9 միլիոն։ Լաչինի բնակչությունը 1997 թվականին զրոյից հասցվել էր 15 հազարի, այսօր ընդամենը 2 հազար է:
> 
> Այսինքն՝ ստատուս-քվոյի պահպանման ռազմավարությունը լիովին ձախողվել է։


Այսինքն՝ եթե քո երկրում օրենսդրական ու մոնոպոլիստական խնդիրներ կան՝ Արցախը այստեղ ոչ մի կապ չունի: Տվեցիր էլլ չտվեցիր էլ, այդ խնդիրները մնալու են: Դուք նորից տրամաբանական սխալ եք անում՝ մեր խնդիրների ակունքը այլ տեղ փնտրելով, այլ ամենաթանկագին ու խոցելի տեղում:




> Տնտեսության լիարժեք զարգացման համար անհրաժեշտ են մեծ ներդրումներ, մինչդեռ եղած կապիտալը դուրս է հոսում Հայաստանից։ Միայն ապօրինի դուրս հանված կապիտալն արդեն 10 միլիարդ դոլարից ավելի է։ Կապիտալը, ում էլ այն պատկանի, փախչում է պատերազմի վտանգից, իսկ զինադադարի ռեժիմը սառեցված պատերազմ է, վերջնական խաղաղություն չէ, ապահովություն չէ։ Ցանկացած գործարար դա շատ լավ հասկանում է։ Ներդրումային ռեյտինգների՝ աշխարհի հանրաճանաչ ընկերությունները Հայաստանին շատ ցածր ռեյտինգ են տալիս հենց Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության լուծված չլինելու պատճառով, ինչը վանում է օտարերկրյա ներդրումները Հայաստանից:


Կրկին սխալ է՝ թող Հայաստանը ունենա ուժեղ պետական և օրենսդրական համակարգ, կապիտալը կգա, էն էլ ոնց կգա: Իսկ պատերազմով մեզ պետք չէ վախեցնել, այսպես թե այնպես՝ մենք դրան սովոր ենք, կապիտալն էլ հետը:




> Բայց խնդիրը միայն ներդրումները եւ շատ արտադրելը չէ, առանց արտահանման հնարավորության՝ անիմաստ է շատ արտադրանքը։ Շրջափակման պայմաններում տրանսպորտային ծախսերը արտահանվող արտադրանքի ինքնարժեքն ավելացնում են միջին հաշվով 35%-ով։ Դրանից հետո քիչ բան է փոխվել, ոչ մի երկաթուղի չի բացվել։ Այդ պայմաններում որեւէ արտադրանք չի կարող մրցունակ լինել արտաքին շուկայում։ Շատ ծանոթ մի օրինակ բերենք։ Ամեն տարի խաղողագործները ամիսներով բողոքում են, որ իրենց արտադրած խաղողը գործարանները չեն ընդունում կամ փողը չեն վճարում։ Գործարանների տերերն էլ արդարանում են, որ տեղ չունեն, բոլոր տարողությունները եւ պահեստները լիքն են։ Երկուսն էլ ճիշտ են ասում։ Պահեստներն ու տարողությունները լիքն են, որովհետեւ բարձր ինքնարժեքի պատճառով արտաքին շուկայում դանդաղ է իրացվում արտադրանքը։ Հիմա՝ որ ներդրումներ արվեն եւ խաղողագործության արտադրանքը տասնապատկվի, դրանից ի՞նչ դուրս կգա։ Այդպես էլ մնացած բոլոր բնագավառներում՝ յուրաքանչյուրն իր չափով։


Եվ ինչ մեղք ունի այստեղ պատերազմը? Ու, գլխավորը, ինչ երաշխիք ունես, որ, հողերը ահնձնելու գնով բացված ճանապարհներդ մի օր կրկին չեն փակվի, թեկուզ անուղղակիորեն, ասենք կարանտինի կամ բարձր մաքսատուրքերի պատճառով?




> Իսկ եթե անգամ ենթադրենք, որ ինչ-որ հրաշքով Հայաստանում արագորեն եւ առանց ցնցումների իշխանություն է փոխվում, եւ հաստատվում է արդյունավետ կառավարում, որը, ինչպես խոստանում են,  թույլ կտա երկրի տնտեսության ՀՆԱ-ի 6 տոկոսի աճ, միեւնույն է, ստեղծված իրավիճակում ստատուս-քվոյի պահպանման քաղաքականությունը ոչ մի հեռանկար չունի: Բանն այն է, որ, այդ դեպքում անգամ Հայաստանը միայն 12 տարի հետո կկարողանա կրկնապատկել պաշտպանական ծախսերը, մինչդեռ Ադրբեջանի ռազմական ծախսերը, ինչպես արդեն ասվեց, հիմա արդեն 8 անգամ ավելի են, քան Հայաստանինը:


Ի դեպ ասած, վերջին տվյալները հնացած են - այս պահի դրությամբ այդ չափանիշով թշնամին մեզ գերազանցում է մոտ 3.5 անգամ, ընդ որում, հաշվի առնելով, որ շատ բաներ մենք էժան գներով ենք ձեռք բերում, նույնիսկ այդ 3.5 անգամը չկա: Ցանակցած դեպքում, տես վերևում, դու չունես ամուր երաշխիքներ, որ հողերը հանձնելու պարագայում նոր պատերազմի դեմ չես կանգնի՝ ավելի վատ վիճակում:




> Իսկ ընդհանրապես, կիսապատերազմական իրավիճակը եւ կոռուպցիան փոխկապակցված են. *հենց ոչ խաղաղ, կիսապատերազմական պայմաններն են նպաստում կոռուպցիային եւ քաղաքական համակարգի ոչ կատարյալ լինելուն*։


Ոչ միշտ՝ բազում երկրներ կան, որ չեն պատերազմում, բայց կոռուպցիոն բարձր մակարդակ ունեն:




> Կիսապատերազմական պայմանները, մի կողմից՝ ազատ են արձակում իշխանության ձեռքերը, մյուս կողմից՝ կաշկանդում ընդդիմությանը։ Խաղաղության պայմաններում նման ռեժիմ հաստատելը կամ պահելը շատ դժվար է, եթե չասենք՝ անհնար։ Սա հանրահայտ իրողություն է եւ աշխարհի փորձը։


Եվ չգիտես ինչու նման ռեժիմները հանգիստ գոյություն ունեն աշխարհի շատ չպատերազմող երկրներում՝ Ուզբեկստան, Թուրքմենստան, Տաջիկստան և այլն, և այլն, և այլն:

----------

Գաղթական (14.03.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

Զուտ միայն ասելիքներից դատելով, առանց խորանալու անձերի ու գործողությունների մեջ, ինձ էլ է «Ելք»-ը դուր գալիս: 
Պարզ, տրամաբանական, առանց ճոռոմախտի ու զառանցանքի… ԻՀԿ:

----------

Գաղթական (14.03.2017), Ներսես_AM (14.03.2017), Տրիբուն (14.03.2017)

----------


## Lion

> Ոմանք, իրոք, հույսը դնում են Ադրբեջանի թուլացման վրա։ Քանի՜ անգամ են «ավետել», թե «վերջանում է» Ադրբեջանի նավթը, ու... չի վերջացել։ Քանի՜ անգամ են կանխատեսել, թե ապստամբելու են Ադրբեջանում ապրող ազգային փոքրամասնությունները,  ու... այդպես էլ չեն ապստամբել։


Պետք չէ էմոցիանոլ բաներ ասել - ոչ-ոք չէր կանխատեսել, որ Ադրբեջանի նավթը կվերջանա ասենք 2010-2020 թթ արանքում, բայց այ 2020-2030-ը լուրջ հարցեր է առաջացնում: Ու նույնն էլ՝ փոքրամասնությունների պահը, որոնք այսպես թե այնպես այդ արհեստական երկրում ոտքի կկանգնեն:




> Ամենավտանգավոր բանը քաղաքական հաշվարկների հիմքում ֆանտազիաներ դնելն է։


Ճիշտ ես, ոսկե խոսքեր են՝ ՀԱԿ-ը պետք է մտածի այս խոսքերի շուրջ:




> Իրականում դա միայն ինքն իրեն կամ հասարակությանը խաբելու համար է։ Պատերազմ վարելու գլխավոր ռեսուրսներն են երկրի բնակչության չափը, տնտեսության հզորությունը եւ սպառազինությունների հզորությունը: Փաստն այն է, որ 19 տարիների ընթացքում Ադրբեջանը համեմատական առումով այնքան է առաջ անցել Հայաստանից, որ լավագույն դեպքում այդ առավելության հաղթահարումը կպահանջի երկար տարիներ, եւ այն էլ՝ միայն խաղաղության պայմաններում:


Ու սա ասում է Պապին, որի օրոք անհամեմատ ավելի թույլ հայերը հաղթեցին ադրբեջանցիներին: Իրոք համոզվում եմ այն բանում, որ ԼՏՊ-ն կապ չի ունեցել հաղթանակի եհտ, այլ, ուղղակի, ալիքի տակ է ընկել - իրեն ու իր հաշվարկներին մնար, մենք դեռ 1991-ին հանձնվել էինք...




> Պետք է կարողանալ տարբերել *զինադադարը եւ խաղաղության պայմանագիրը*։


Դու տարբերում ես? Կբացատրես այդ տարբերությունը? Թե հիշեցնեմ, օրինակ, 562 թ-ին Բյուզանդիայի և Պարսից թագավորության միջև կնքված <Հավերժական> հաշտությունը, որն, ըստ էության, զինադադար էր և 10 տարի էլ չձգեց: Սենց օրինակներ էլի կան, ասեմ...




> Զինադադարը ընդամենը ժամանակավորապես սառեցված պատերազմն է եւ հիմնված է բացառապես հակամարտող կողմերի կամքի վրա։ Այն կարող է փոքր ու մեծ չափերով խախտվել, եւ միջազգային հանրությունը դրան կա՛մ արձագանքում, կա՛մ չի արձագանքում, իսկ ավելի հաճախ՝ պարզապես մեղադրում է երկու կողմին հավասար։ Օրինակներն ամենօրյա են։ Այն կարող է նաեւ վերածվել պատերազմի (ինչպես Ապրիլյան պատերազմի դեպքում)։


Իրականում այդ <հաշտությունն> էլ ամեն պահի կարող է վերածվել պատերազմի՝ մարդկության պատմությունը դրա հարյուրավոր օրինակներ գիտի:




> Ցանկացած ագրեսիայի դեմ ամենամեծ կանխարգելիչ ուժն ունի *միջազգայնորեն ճանաչված խաղաղության պայմանագիրը, հատկապես՝ երբ այն ամրապնդված է ուժային միջազգային երաշխիքներով*։


Հերթական հեքիաթը՝ Ցանկացած ագրեսիայի դեմ ամենամեծ կանխարգելիչ ուժը ագրեսիային գերակշռող ուժն է կամ, գոնե, այնպիսի վիճակի ստեղծումը, որ ագրեսորն իմանա՝ հաղանակը, նույնիսկ եթե լինի, իր համար անընդունելի թանկ կարժենա: Միջազգային երաշխիքներ կոչվող հեքիաթները դեռ ոչ մեկին ու ոչ մի տեղ խաղաղություն չեն տվել:




> Ղարաբաղյան պատերազմի ժամանակ ինչո՞ւ Թուրքիան անգամ մի կրակոց չհամարձակվեց արձակել Հայաստանի ուղղությամբ։ Որովհետեւ՝
> 
> ա) Հայաստանը համապատասխան միջազգային պայմանագրերով երաշխավորված էր նույն միջազգային օրենքների եւ կառույցների կողմից։
> 
> բ) Թուրքիային սաստեցին ա՛յն պետությունները, որոնց շահերից չի կարող բխել նրա այդօրինակ գործողությունը։


Ահա, ահա - երկրորդ կետը լավն էր, բայց այդ դեպքում՝ առաջինն էր իմաստազրկվում: Հլը թող այդ սաստումը չլիներ, ոնց հիմա Սիրիայում, Թուրքիան ձեռքի հետ հակաահաբեկչական գործողություններ սկսելու փորձեր կաներ... Արմավիրի մոտակայքում:




> Խաղաղության պայմանագրի կնքումից հետո Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի համար կլինեն անվտանգության նույնպիսի երաշխիքներ եւ ավելին։ Թվենք կարեւորները.
> 
> 1. Մինսկի խմբի համանախագահ երկրները՝ ԱՄՆ-ը, Ռուսաստանը, Ֆրանսիան, որոնց ստորագրությունները կլինեն այդ պայմանագրի տակ,
> 
> 2. ՄԱԿ-ը, որի Անվտանգության խորհուրդը եւ Գլխավոր Ասամբլեան բանաձեւեր են ընդունելու դրա մասին,


Սևր-2 - հետո էլ դաշնակներին հայհոյում եք...




> 3. Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի շուրջ տեղակայված խաղաղապահ ուժերը,


Ռուանդա 2:




> 4. Ղարաբաղի շուրջ ապառազմականացված գոտին,


Կոնկրետ ասեք՝ որը, որտեղ, երբ, ոնց, ում:




> 5. Պայմանագրի խախտման դեպքում միջամտելու՝ Հայաստանի իրավունքը։


Հուզվեցի...




> Այսինքն՝ *անվտանգության եւ ապահովության այդ երաշխիքները կլինեն մի քանի տասնյակ անգամ ավելի, քան հիմա ունի Ղարաբաղը*։


Չկա տենց բան - իրականում այդ երաշխիքները կլինեն մի քանի տասնյակ անգամ քիչ, քան հիմա ունի Ղարաբաղը:




> Ադրբեջանի ախորժակը զսպելու ավելի լավ միջոց ուղղակի գոյություն չունի: Այսօր աշխարհում այլ, ավելի բարձր երաշխիք որեւէ երկրի համար գոյություն չունի։


Ունի, ու ցավում եմ, որ իրեն ՀՀ անկախության ակունքներում զգացող մարդը դա չի հասկանում - *ունենալ ուժեղ պետություն*, ահա ամենամեծ երաշխիքը:




> Ի դեպ, Արցախից դուրս շրջանները, որոնք կապ չեն ստեղծում Հայաստանի եւ Արցախի միջեւ, գրավվել են միայն հետեւյալ երկու նպատակով. 1/ պարտադրել Ադրբեջանին խաղաղությունը եւ 2/ ստեղծել անվտանգության գոտի, որը կդժվարացնի Ադրբեջանի հարձակումը եւ կկանխի ավերիչ ռմբակոծությունները:


Ով ասաց - այդ ապազգային ԼՏՊ հորինածները հաստատ կլինեն: Իմ ու ինձ նմանների համար, Արտակ, ուշադիր, դրանք մեր Հայրենիքի ազատագրված մասերն են, հասկանում ես?




> Եթե աշխարհի բոլոր ժողովուրդներն իրենց պատմական հողերին տիրելու խնդիր դնեն՝ կպահանջվի չորս-հինգ անգամ ավելի մեծ տարածք, քան կա երկրագնդի վրա։ Կսկսվի, բառիս բուն իմաստով, համաշխարհային մի պատերազմ՝ բոլորը բոլորի դեմ, որը կարճ ժամանակ հետո կավարտվի ողջ մարդկության բնաջնջմամբ։ Հենց դրա համար էլ միջազգային իրավունքը վաղուց չի ճանաչում «պատմական հողեր», «հողեր ազատագրել» հասկացությունները։ Ավելին՝ այդ լեզվով խոսողների հետ նույն կերպ են վարվում, ինչպես մենք՝ ակնհայտ հոգեկան խնդիր ունեցողների։ Սա է իրողությունը, եւ մենք դա չենք կարող փոխել։


Աաապրեք - այ այս ամենը գրեք ադրբեջանական հարթակներում, ասեմ, այնտեղ մեծ հաջողություն կունենաք - այս տարիներին եկվոր թուրքերից, որոնք մազաչափ իսկ իրավունք, պատմական իրավունք չունեն մեր հողերի նկատմամբ, այս ամենը ես շատ եմ լսել:

----------

Գաղթական (14.03.2017)

----------


## Gayl

Հա ուրեմն հույսներս դնենք միաջզագային հանրության վրա։ 
Էդ էն հանրությունն ա, որ կախված իր սեփական շահերից երկրների մեջ պատերազմներ ա հրահրում, երկրի ներսում քաղաքացիական պատերազմ ա հրահրում անվճար զենք ա տրամադրում։ Էդ իրանք են? Էն որ եթե հանկարծ իրա շահերին դեմ գնաս կգան երկրումդ քիմիական զենքի գործարան կգտնեն ու կսկսեն ավիրել։
Հարց չկա Չուկ մեկը ես համաձայն եմ, բայց մի պայմանով։ Ապեր հող ենք տալիս ու դրա դիմաջ պահանջում ենք ազերիների զինաթափումը։ Այսինքն, եթե երկու կողմն էլ համաձայնվում են, որ խաղաղություն ա ուրեմն նրանց էս քանակի զենք զինամթերք պետք չի։ Կարում ենք Ադրբեջանը զինաթափենք?? Դրանից ավելի մեծ երաշխիք իմ համար չկա։ Եթե չենք կարողանում ու հույսներս խաղաղապահներն են իրենց միջազգային հանրությամբ ուրեմն թող ռադները քաշեն։

----------

Lion (14.03.2017), Գաղթական (14.03.2017), Տրիբուն (14.03.2017)

----------


## Lion

> Ընդհակառակը. *խաղաղության հաստատումը հենց նպատակ է հետապնդում մեկընդմիշտ  եւ վեջնականապես իմաստավորելու այդ թափված արյունը, ինչը փխրուն զինադադարի վիճակում մշտապես վտանգի տակ է*:


Դա այդպես կլիներ, եթե հողերը հանձնելու փոխարեն գոնե մի որևէ նորմալ երաշխիք լիներ - իսկ նման երաշխիք չկա ու, դատելով զարգացումներից, չի էլ լինի:




> 2016թ.պաշտոնական տեղեկատվությամբ («Ռազմ-ինֆո»)՝ եղել է 165 զոհ (ներառյալ Ապրիլյան պատերազմը)։ «Ոչ պատերազմական»՝ 2015-ին՝ 76 զոհ։ Ստատուս-քվոյի ընթացքում *շուրջ երկու հազար զոհերի արյունն ինչո՞վ է իմաստավորված, ի՞նչ խնդիր է լուծել*. մեկ մետր առաջ գնացե՞լ ենք, ընդհակառակը՝ 800 հեկտար կորցրել ենք միայն Ապրիլյան պատերազմում։ Մի նոր դիրք գրավե՞լ ենք, ընդհակառակը՝ դիրքեր ենք կորցրել, եւ ոչ միայն Ապրիլյան պատերազմում։


Զարմանում եմ տարրական տրամաբանության բացակայության վրա: Հարգելիներս, մենք *պաշտպանվել ենք*, մենք ագրեսիվ պատերազմ չենք մղել, որ մի բան էլ գրավենք, մենք, ուշադիր, այդ զոհերը տվել ենք, որ *ապրենք* մեր երկրում, այ քեզ մտածողություն, այ քեզ մարդիկ, ու նման գաղափարախոսության ակունքում գտնվող մարդը հետո կկանգնի ու կփորձի իրեն Հայաստանի անկախության ակունքներում տեսնել - այ քեեեզ բաաաննն...




> Մեզ համար նպաստավոր միջազգային նոր մի փաստաթուղթ ստացե՞լ ենք։ Ընդհակառակը՝ Ադրբեջանի օգտին են եղել տասնյակ այդպիսի փաստաթղթեր։


Ու ոչ մի փաստաթուղթ մեր օգտին չի եղել, չէ?




> Բանակցային սեղանին մի նոր բան շահե՞լ ենք, ընդհակառակը՝ շատ բաներ կորցրել ենք, այդ թվում՝ հակամարտության կողմ լինելու Ղարաբաղի մանդատը։


Ասել եմ ու էլի կասեմ՝ այսպես ավելի ճիշտ է: Ղարաբաղը մեր երկրորդ պաշտպանական գիծն է, որ, եթե մի օր ՀՀ նախագահին պատին դեմ տան, ասի - ես համաձայն եմ, գնացեք Բակոյին համոզեք:




> Ադրբեջանի համեմատ ուժերի հարաբերակցությունը մի քիչ հօգուտ մեզ փոխվե՞լ է, ընդհակառակը՝այդ հարաբերակցությունը փոխվել է հօգուտ Ադրբեջանի։


Ով ասաց - Ուժերի ընդհանուր հարաբերակցությամբ Հայաստանն այսօր ավելի քիչ է զիջում Ադրբեջանին, քան, ասենք, 1994 թ-ին:




> Հայաստանի եւ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի բնակչությունն աճե՞լ է, ընդհակառակը՝ կրկնակի նվազել է։


Պատերազմը պռիչոմ, նորմալ երկիր կառուցեք!




> Ինչպե՞ս կգնահատվեր այն գործողությունը, որի հետեւանքով երկիրն ու ժողովուրդն այսքան վնաս են կրում. առնվազն՝ ծանրագույն դավաճանություն։


Իրականում դավաճանությունը նման քարոզչություն տանելն է՝ պատերազմող երկրում: Ու ես հույս ունեմ, որ ՀԱԿ ֆիասկոն, որին մենք շուտով ականատես կլինենք, սրա վերջը կտա, սակայն նաև հույս ունեմ, որ դա ամենափոքրը կլինի այն փորձանքներից, որ կգա այս ապազգային ուժի գլխին:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (14.03.2017), Գաղթական (14.03.2017)

----------


## Gayl

> Ղարաբաղյան պատերազմի ժամանակ ինչո՞ւ Թուրքիան անգամ մի կրակոց չհամարձակվեց արձակել Հայաստանի ուղղությամբ։ Որովհետեւ՝
> 
> ա) Հայաստանը համապատասխան միջազգային պայմանագրերով երաշխավորված էր նույն միջազգային օրենքների եւ կառույցների կողմից։
> 
> բ) Թուրքիային սաստեցին ա՛յն պետությունները, որոնց շահերից չի կարող բխել նրա այդօրինակ գործողությունը։
> 
> Խաղաղության պայմանագրի կնքումից հետո Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի համար կլինեն անվտանգության նույնպիսի երաշխիքներ եւ ավելին։ Թվենք կարեւորները.
> 
> 1. Մինսկի խմբի համանախագահ երկրները՝ ԱՄՆ-ը, Ռուսաստանը, Ֆրանսիան, որոնց ստորագրությունները կլինեն այդ պայմանագրի տակ,
> ...


Դու էն ժամանակվ ա քաղաքական իրավիճակը մի համեմատի հիմիկվանի հետ։ Ու եթե պիտի հիմնվես 25 տարվա իրադարձությունների վրա ուրեմն իսկապեսմասելիք չկա։ Մենակ էս մի հարցին պատասխանի ու ֆսյո կասեմ հալալ ա քեզ։
Ապրիլի 2 ին  մասիսի երկայնքով հսկայածավալ թուրքական զին. տեխնիկայա շարված եղել։ ԽԻ?

----------


## Lion

> Դա արդեն Հայաստանի իշխանության գործն է։ Դրա համար կա դիվանագիտական աշխատանք, միջազգային եւ այլ բազմազան լծակների օգտագործման հնարավորություն։ Թող կարողանան գտնել ձեւը։


Դե ասեք, մի երկու բան էլ դուք առաջարկեք:




> 1990-ական թվականներին Հայաստանի իշխանությունը նույն դիվանագիտական աշխատանքի շնորհիվ կարողացավ 1994 թվականին Ադրբեջանին բերել զինադադարի ստորագրման,


Հեքիաթ - 1994-ը եղավ ոչ թե դիվանագիտության, այլ Ադրբեջանի ռազմական պարոտւթյան արդյունքում:




> Կա եւս մեկ հանգամանք: Եթե Հայաստանը անկեղծորեն շարժվի խաղաղություն գտնելու ճանապարհով (ինչին ձգտում են հասնել միջնորդ երկրները), կառուցողական ու նախաձեռնողական վարքագիծ դրսեւորի, իսկ Ադրբեջանը մերժի, ապա Հայաստանը կհայտնվի շահեկան, Ադրբեջանը՝ մեկուսացված վիճակում:


Այ հուզվեցի - այսօր, ասեմ, Հայաստանն ամենակառուցողականն ու խաղաղասերն է, մի իսկական աղավնի՝ ադրբեջանական բազեի առաջ - շահում ենք? Բացի Մինսկի խմբի անատամ ու *աննասուն* հայտարարություններից, ինչ ենք շահում, երբ հերթական անգամ ագրեսիան հետ ենք մղում, հը?




> Դրանով էապես կնվազի, եթե ոչ՝ ամբողջությամբ կբացառվի պատերազմի վերսկսման վտանգը, որովհետեւ աշխարհի ճնշումներն ու զայրույթը կուղղվեն դեպի Ադրբեջան:


Ուռա - աշխարհի առաջադեմ ուժերը կլինեն Հայաստանի հետ!




> Կամ՝ նա ստիպված կլինի ստորագրել խաղաղության պայմանագիրը։ Ամբողջ խնդիրն այն է, որ Հայաստանի իշխանությունները, ճառասացությունն ու հերթապահ հայտարարությունները մի կողմ դրած` իսկապես գնան խաղաղության պայմանագրի ստորագրման ճանապարհով:


Ու նման բաներ ասողները ոչ միայն ուրիշներին են մեղադրում ֆանտազիայի մեջ, այլև... լուրջ-լուրջ ուզում են իրենց ասածը կյանքի կոչել: Ի սրտե ՀԱԿ-ին անհաջողություն եմ մաղթում:




> Ուզում էիք, որ Ադրբեջանն ասի, թե Լեռնային Ղարաբաղին անկախությո՞ւն կտա։ Որ այդպես լիներ, հենց 1988 թվականին, կամ հաջորդ տարիներին հարցը լուծված կլիներ, եւ՝ ո՛չ նրանք կունենային «օկուպացված տարածքներ», ո՛չ մենք՝ «ազատագրված հողեր»։ Հենց այդ պատճառով է, որ տվյալ դեպքում անհնար է «փաթեթային լուծում», որտեղ կա՛մ պետք է գրված լինի, թե Ղարաբաղը Ադրբեջանի կազմում է, կա՛մ՝ որ անկախ է։ Այսպիսի դեպքերում (եթե միջազգային հանրությունը կողմերին ուժով չի պարտադրում իր կամքը) լուծումը լինում է միայն «փուլային». հաստատվում է վերջնական խաղաղություն, կարգավիճակի հարցը մնում է հետագա բանակցություններին։ Այդ բանակցությունները կարող են ձգվել ինչքան ուզեք, բայց այդ ընթացքում բացառված կլինի պատերազմը եւ ապահովված՝ Ղարաբաղի լիակատար անվտանգությունը։


Բայց խի, ոոոոնց, ոնց պիտի այդ ամենը ապահովվա լինի???

----------


## Chuk

> Զուտ միայն ասելիքներից դատելով, առանց խորանալու անձերի ու գործողությունների մեջ, ինձ էլ է «Ելք»-ը դուր գալիս: 
> Պարզ, տրամաբանական, առանց ճոռոմախտի ու զառանցանքի… ԻՀԿ:


Պետք է լինի հզոր Հայաստան։ Հզոր լուծում են գտել։ Մշակել են, հաշվել են, ներկայացրել են։ Սրանից ավելի պոպուլիստական էլ ի՞նչը կարող ա լինի։

Ուժը, որը հստակ գիտի, որ իր հաշար 7 տոկոս հավաքելն ա խնդիր, ու որը խոսում է ներկա իշխանության երկիրն անդունդ գլորելու մասին, բայց որը նպաստել ա էդ իշխանությքն վերարտադրմանը հենց թեկուզ սահմանադրական փոփոխություններում նեյտրալ դիրք գրավելով, խքսում ա հզոր Հայաստանի անտեսլական տեսլականից ու դրանով պայմանավորում Արցախի հարցի կարգավորումը։

Նույնիսկ չեմ ուզում հիշեցնել էդ ուժի առանցքային ֆիգուր Նիկոլի հոդվածները, որոնցոց փոխզիջումներն էր պաշտպանում։ Ախր շատ անլուրջ ու պոպուլիստ են, պլյուս ուղղակի չկա ասածս կուռ մեխանիզմը։

Հզոր Հայաստան, նավահանգիստ, ծովից-ծով Հայաստան, Բաքվում չայ խմել, սաղ նույն ոճի մեջ ա։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------

erexa (14.03.2017), Արէա (14.03.2017)

----------


## Lion

> Հասարակությունն ինքն իրեն չի պատրաստվում փոխզիջմանը։ Նրան պետք է պատրաստել։ Իսկ ընդհանրապես, հասարակության մի մասը, լիարժեք տեղեկատվություն եւ քաղաքական պատրաստություն չունենալով (ինչը բնական է՝ այդպիսին են բոլոր հասարակությունները), կարող է նաեւ ընդդիմանալ։ Քաղաքական եւ պետական մտածողություն պետք է դրսեւորի խնդրի նրբություններին ամբողջ ծավալով տեղյակ եւ քաղաքական հաշվարկների ունակ իշխանությունը, ու անի անհրաժեշտ քայլը։ Իշխանությունը դրա համար է ընտրվում, հակառակ դեպքում անիմաստ է այն պահելը։ Թեկուզ հակազդեցություններ հաղթահարելու, թեկուզ իշխանությունը կորցնելու գնով իշխանությունը պետք է կարողանա գնալ ճիշտ քայլին։ Այդպես վարվեցին Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ու նրա ղեկավարած քաղաքական ուժը 1997-98-ին։


Ու, *բարեբախտաբար*, ստացան իրենց հասանելիքը՝ լրիվ ու առանց բացառության - ինչ իրավունք ունի նման գաղափարներ տարածող մարդը լինի Հայաստանի առաջնորդ, այն էլ կեղծված ընտրություններից հետո?




> Հիմա էլ նույնն է անում նաեւ որպես ընդդիմություն՝ 2007 թվականից ի վեր՝ չվարանելով կանգնել վարկանիշ կորցնելու վտանգի առջեւ։





> Սերնդափոխության մասին. ինչքա՞ն ժամանակում է այն տեղի ունենում, 50 տարո՞ւմ։ Զինադադարին հաջորդած շուրջ 23 տարվա ընթացքում այդ սերնդափոխությունն արդեն կիսով չափ կատարվել է։ Դա կիսով չափ նվազեցրե՞լ է ազգային թշնամանքը, եւ կիսով չափ նախապատրաստե՞լ է երկու հասարակություններին։ Նույնիսկ, թվում է, հակառակն է եղել։


Յա, լուրջ? Բա նոր խաղաղություն էիք քարոզում...




> Ազգամիջյան թշնամանքը ժամանակի ընթացքում, սերնդափոխության հետ, այո, կարող է մաշվել եւ վերանալ, բայց ոչ երբեք զինադադարի՝ սառեցված պատերազմի պայմաններում։ Դա հնարավոր է հենց միջազգայնորեն երաշխավորված եւ խաղաղապահ զորքերի առկայությամբ խաղաղության, ամեն տեսակ պատերազմական գործողությունների, կրակոցների ու մանր դիվերսիաների բացառման, երկու ժողովուրդների՝ միմյանց հետ աստիճանաբար շփումների վերականգնման պայմաններում։


Իհարկե, թուրքը փոխվել է, չէ? 1905-1906 թվականներից հետո փոխվել է...1918-ը վկա, 1918-ին փոխվել էր, 1988-ը վկա, 1988-ին փոխվել էր, փոոոխվել, սովետական կուշտ երշիկները վկա, առհ հա - 1990-ի Բաքու ստացանք, Սումգայիթն ու Կիրովաբադն էլ հետո, հետո թուրքը նորից փոխվեց... Սաֆարով ստացանք, հետո էլի փոխվեց... կտրված Քյարամ ախպոր գլուխը պտտվեց ադրբեջանական գյուղերում թուրքի ոչխարային հրճվանքի տակ, հետո նորից փոխվեց... ամեն հայի ծագոջւմ անւոցողին Ադրբեջանում սպանում ու դատում եմ, փոխվեեեել էէէ...




> Դրա լավագույն օրինակը Կիպրոսն է, որի Հյուսիսային եւ Հարավային հակամարտող մասերն այլեւ չունեն միմյանց հետ նախկին թշնամանքը։ Մենք էլ այսօր նույն իրավիճակը կունենայինք, եթե 1997-98 թվականներին կնքված լիներ խաղաղության պայմանագիրը։ Կիպրոսի հույները եւ թուրքերը, որոնց թշնամանքը ավելի պակաս չի եղել, քան հայերինն ու ադրբեջանցիներինը, այդ ճանապարհն անցել են, վերականգնել են բոլոր կապերը եւ այսօր մոտ են խնդրի վերջնական լուծմանը:


Ես ինչ ինձ հիշում եմ, Կիպրոսի խնդիրը <մոտ է վերջնական լուծմանը> - ըհը, հաստատ...




> 1915 թ. Թուրքիայում մեկուկես միլիոն մարդ էր մորթվել։ Բայց Արամ Մանուկյանը, Հայաստանի Առաջին հանրապետության իշխանությունը, ճիշտ գնահատելով իրավիճակը,1918թ. գնաց Թուրքիայի հետ հաշտության եւ խաղաղության։ Չգնար՝ չէր լինի Առաջին հանրապետությունը։ Չլիներ Առաջին հանրապետությունը՝ չէր լինի Խորհրդային Հայաստանը, չլիներ Խորհրդային Հայաստանը՝ չէր լինի այսօրվա Հայաստանը։ Այս իրողությունները դեռ ոչ մեկը չի վիճարկել։ Ճի՞շտ վարվեց Արամ Մանուկյանը, թե՞ սխալ։ Երկու տարի անց՝ 1920 թվականին հակառակն արեցին. չգնացին հաշտության, գնացին պատերազմի։ Գնային հաշտության՝ այսօր մենք կունենայինք ոչ թե 30, այլ առնվազն 60 հազար քկմ Հայաստան։ Եւ դա մենք չենք ասում, դա, արդեն հետին թվով («հայի վերջին խելք»),ափսոսանքով խոստովանել են նույն՝ դաշնակցական իշխանության ամնաբարձր պաշտոնյաները՝ իրենց սխալը «հանցանք» կոչելով։


Պատմական իրադարձությունները անկրկնելի են և այստեղ անալոգիան տեղին չէ: Ես էլ հակառակը կասեմ՝ չկռվեինք Արցախում, հիմա Հայաստանը չէր լինի...




> Իսկ ընդհանրապես, նման հաշտության գործընթաց անցել են երբեմնի թշնամի բազմաթիվ ժողովուրդներ։ Այսօր գերմանացիները եւ ֆրանսիացիները, թուրքերը եւ հույները, լեհերը եւ ռուսները քաղաքակիրթ, խաղաղ հարաբերություններ ունեն՝ ի շահ երկու կողմերի:


Մի խոսքով, առաջարկում եմ ԼՏՊ-ին գործուղել Բաքու՝ վահան մարտիրոսյանօղլու քաղաքական պլատֆորմին միանալու համար: Արտակ, հանգիստ, չբռնկվես, Լևոնը արժանիյա դրան  :Smile: 




> Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ Հայաստանում չպետք է ռազմավարության վերաբերյալ բանավեճ լինի, պայմանականորեն ասած՝ «պատերազմի» եւ «խաղաղության» կուսակցությունների միջեւ, ինչպես դա, օրինակ, տեղի է ունենում Իսրայելում:


Չէ մի հա, տո դուք ինչ <խաղաղության> կուսակցություն, խաղաղության կուսակցությունը հենց մենեք ենք, որ առաջարկում ենք ոչ թե մուրալ խաղաղությունը միջազգային չեղած երաշխիքների պայմաններում, այլ՝ ուժեղ երկիր ստեղծել և իրական խաղաղության հասնել: Տոժե մնե - իրենց անուն են վերցրել՝ խաղաղության կողմնակիցներ, մենք էլ, ուրեմն, դարձանք ռազմամոլներ...

Ահա, այսքանը, Արտակ ջան, վերջին պոստն իրոք աբսուրդ էր, հեղինակը Դոն Կիխոտի նման հողմաղացների դեմ է պայքարում, ինչ որ բաներ է ստեղծում ու ժխտում, դրա համար դրան պատասխանելու իմաստ չեմ տեսնում: Ու, հաշվի առ, որ այս հոգնած հալիս այսքանը նստեցի ու գրեցի, իրականում ոչ թե ԼՏՊ-ին սևացնելու նպատակ ունեմ, չնայած էլ ուր է սևացնես, սև սև է՝ մրուր, այլ՝ ցավում եմ մեր ազգի, իմ ու քո ընտանիքների ապահովության համար, սա ևս հաշվի առ ու... հուսով եմ այս անգամ գոնե մի նորմալ, փաստարկված պատասխան կլսեմ քեզնից՝ որպես նույն այս գաղափարոխոսության ներկայացուցիչ Ակումբում:

----------


## Chuk

> Դու էն ժամանակվ ա քաղաքական իրավիճակը մի համեմատի հիմիկվանի հետ։ Ու եթե պիտի հիմնվես 25 տարվա իրադարձությունների վրա ուրեմն իսկապեսմասելիք չկա։ Մենակ էս մի հարցին պատասխանի ու ֆսյո կասեմ հալալ ա քեզ։
> Ապրիլի 2 ին  մասիսի երկայնքով հսկայածավալ թուրքական զին. տեխնիկայա շարված եղել։ ԽԻ?


Եթե չկարողանանք հարցը բանակցություններով լուծել, իսկ բանակցությամբ միայն փոխզիջում ա ենթադրում, էլի ա շարվելու։  Ու դու գիտես թե ինչի։

Հիմա հարցս. խա՞չ քաշենք բանակցությունների վրա ու որոշենք որ պատերազմով ենք հարցը լուծելու, թե՞ փորջենք բանակը հզորացնելուն զուգահեռ բանակցություններով պարտադրել խնդրի լուծումը։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Chuk

Գել ախպեր, նոր գրածիդ մեջ խորացա։ Ինձ թվացել էր ադրբեջանական զորքերից ես գրել, տեղի վրա էլ չէի ֆիքսվել։ Ապեր, ես տենց ինֆո չունեմ, իսկ ինֆոյիս աղբյքւրները վատը չեն։ Էս ի՞նչ թազա բաներ ես գրում։ Եթե հրապարակային խոսելու բան չի, կարող ենք pmով խոսել, կամ երբ հանդիպենք (պիտի քեզ խաբար անեմ էս քանի օրը)

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lion

> Մհեր, ես քեզ արդեն ասել եմ, որ քո հակափաստարկները որակում եմ հինգերորդ դասարանցու մակարդակի։ Կարող ա լավ չեմ անում, որ էդպիսի գնահատական եմ տալիս։ Բայց դու ի՞մ գնահատականի համար ես գրում։ Ընկեր, քո գրածները լրիվ հակափաստարկված են էն հոդվածում, որը փորձել ես հերքել։ Ավելին ասելու բան չունեմ, իմաստ էլ չեմ տեսնում։
> 
> Իսկ թեմայի առաջին իսկ գրառման մեջ ներողություն եմ խնդրել ու զգուշացրել, որ հաճախ էստեղ «խոսելու եմ ուրիշի շուրթերով», որտև էն ինչ պետք ա ասեմ, ինձնից ավելի փորձառուները շատ ավելի հանգամանալի շարադրել են։
> 
> Հիմա վերջին դրածումս կան թեմայում հնչած լիքը հարցերի պատասխաններ, որոնց էդ նյութը սարքողները ինձնից ավելի լավ պատասխանել են, ես էլ դրել եմ, որ տեսնեք էդ պատասխանները։
> 
> Համաձայն չես դրանց։ Խնդրեմ՝ մի համաձայնվիր։ Առարկելու բան ունես՝ առարկիր, քո առարկածին արձագանքել թե չարձագանքելն էլ իմ ու քննարկման ուրիշ մասնակիցների որոշելիքը կլինի։ Ընդհանուր գնահատական ես ուզում տալ, որ անհամոզիչ ու սխալ են, տուր ու անցիր առաջ։ Բայց իմ քննարկման ձևը իմ ընտրելիքն ա, դրան մի խառնվիր։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Թյուււ - ափսոս, հենց նոր տեսա, շուտ տեսնեի, այսքանը չէի գրի: Ինչևիցե, Արտակ ջան, ամեն ինչ ասվեց, և ես ասացի, և դու: ՀԱԿ ին ապրիլի 2-ին մեծ *ան*հաջողություն եմ ցանկանում ու գործնականում վստահ եմ, որ այդպես էլ լինելու է: 

Առաջ, պահի տակ, ասում էի՝ դե, ոչինչ, թող լինեն, ուժեղանան, գոնե իշխանությունները կսթափվեն, բայց հիմա ասում եմ՝ դուք վտանգավոր եք ազգային անվտանգության համար ու, եթե իշխանությունները ձեզ գոնե մի քիչ լուրջ ընդունեին, հիմա պետական դավաճանության հոդվածներով հետևներիցդ էին ընկել՝ այս քարոզչության համար: Բաեբախտաբար, լուրջ չեն ընդունում ու, երևի, ճիշտ էլ անում են, մեկա, սենց թե ընենց 7 տոկոս չեք հավաքի, կամաց կամաց կմարեք, արդյունքում դառնալով Դեմիրճյանի կուսակցության տիպի մի կուսակցություն: Ի դեպ, աստված ԼՏՊ երկար կյանք տա, բայց, որ, հանկարծ, ինքը գնաց էս աշխարհից, դուք դրանից հետո ուղղակի չեք լինի, դա կլինի ձեր վերջը:

Մի խոսքով... էս էլ կանցնի...

----------


## Chuk

> Թյուււ - ափսոս, հենց նոր տեսա, շուտ տեսնեի, այսքանը չէի գրի: Ինչևիցե, Արտակ ջան, ամեն ինչ ասվեց, և ես ասացի, և դու: ՀԱԿ ին ապրիլի 2-ին մեծ *ան*հաջողություն եմ ցանկանում ու գործնականում վստահ եմ, որ այդպես էլ լինելու է: 
> 
> Առաջ, պահի տակ, ասում էի՝ դե, ոչինչ, թող լինեն, ուժեղանան, գոնե իշխանությունները կսթափվեն, բայց հիմա ասում եմ՝ դուք վտանգավոր եք ազգային անվտանգության համար ու, եթե իշխանությունները ձեզ գոնե մի քիչ լուրջ ընդունեին, հիմա պետական դավաճանության հոդվածներով հետևներիցդ էին ընկել՝ այս քարոզչության համար: Բաեբախտաբար, լուրջ չեն ընդունում ու, երևի, ճիշտ էլ անում են, մեկա, սենց թե ընենց 7 տոկոս չեք հավաքի, կամաց կամաց կմարեք, արդյունքում դառնալով Դեմիրճյանի կուսակցության տիպի մի կուսակցություն: Ի դեպ, աստված ԼՏՊ երկար կյանք տա, բայց, որ, հանկարծ, ինքը գնաց էս աշխարհից, դուք դրանից հետո ուղղակի չեք լինի, դա կլինի ձեր վերջը:
> 
> Մի խոսքով... էս էլ կանցնի...


Շնորհակալ եմ բարեմաղթանքներիդ համար։ Փոխադարձ ասեմ, որ մենք միշտ լինելու ենք ու կլինի հիմա թե 50 տարի հետո, բայց հակապետական մտածելակերպերը, արկածախնդրությունը, մաքսիմալիզմը, պոռոտախոսությունն արմատախիլ ենք անելու։ Մենք պետություն ենք ստեղծել ու պահելու ենք թե՛ Հայաստանը, թե՛ Արցախը։ Ու որպես էս ընթացքում միակ պետականամետ կուսակցություն շարունակելու ենք մնալ ու ամեն ինչ անենք, որ մյուս քաղաքական ուժերն էլ գան ռացիոնալ ու պետականամետ դաշտ։

Ու ասեմ, որ ցավում եմ, որ իմ համար էիր գրում։ Էս իմ դեմ կռվի թեմա չի, թեմա ա, որտեղ Արցախի հարցի լուծման տարբերակներն են քննարկվում։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gayl

> Գել ախպեր, նոր գրածիդ մեջ խորացա։ Ինձ թվացել էր ադրբեջանական զորքերից ես գրել, տեղի վրա էլ չէի ֆիքսվել։ Ապեր, ես տենց ինֆո չունեմ, իսկ ինֆոյիս աղբյքւրները վատը չեն։ Էս ի՞նչ թազա բաներ ես գրում։ Եթե հրապարակային խոսելու բան չի, կարող ենք pmով խոսել, կամ երբ հանդիպենք (պիտի քեզ խաբար անեմ էս քանի օրը)
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Քո ինֆոների վրա չեմ կասկածում, բայց իմացի որ տենց ա։ Կուզես ջնջի, ավելի ճիշտ կլինի ստեղ դա չերևա, բայց իմացի, որ ոռի դրության մեջ ենք եղել ու կասեմ խի։

----------


## Lion

Արտակ ջան, բայց դու ինչ մի մեծ կարծիք ունես քո մասին - ախպերս, քեզ համար չեմ գրում, Լևոնի համար եմ գրում, ու մյուսների, սենց դզումա ?  :Smile:  Քեզ համար ինչ գրեմ, մեկա, ասելու բան չունես, հազիվ անիմաստ հոդվածները գեղեցիկ զարդարումով դնես...

----------


## Chuk

Հա, Մհեր, իմ մասին մեծ կարծիք ունեմ։ Դու էլ քո մասին գերագնահատված մեծ կարծիք ունես՝ վկան ջախջախելուդ մասին ծիծաղելու պնդումներդ։ Իմ պատասխաններն էլ թեմայում շատ ես տեսել, էն որ դու կարող ես ամեն նախադասությանը 10 տող պատասխան գրես, դեռ քո գրածի բովանդակության մասին չի խոսում։ Բայց հա, քո ասածն ա, ասենք թե ես քո ասածներին պատասխան չեմ կարում տամ։ Դու տենց մտածի ու ինձնից վազն անցի, կլինի՞։ Թեմայում գրի մյուս ակումբցիների համար, ոչ թե իմ կամ Լևոնի։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gayl

> Գել ախպեր, նոր գրածիդ մեջ խորացա։ Ինձ թվացել էր ադրբեջանական զորքերից ես գրել, տեղի վրա էլ չէի ֆիքսվել։ Ապեր, ես տենց ինֆո չունեմ, իսկ ինֆոյիս աղբյքւրները վատը չեն։ Էս ի՞նչ թազա բաներ ես գրում։ Եթե հրապարակային խոսելու բան չի, կարող ենք pmով խոսել, կամ երբ հանդիպենք (պիտի քեզ խաբար անեմ էս քանի օրը)
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Եթե պիտի բանակցենք ապա դրա արդյունքը մեր անվտանգությունը պիտի լինի։ Իսկ քո ասած տարբերակը հեչ էլ վստահելի չի ու մի 20 տարի հետո կարողա ուրիշ պատրվակով էլի խփեն։ Դրա համար պիտի պահանջենք, որ ադրբեջանը զինաթափ լինի ու ոչ մի դեպքում ռազմավարական նշանակություն ունեցող տարածք չտանք։ Եթե  չպիտի համաձայնվեն ուրեմն չկա բանակցելու։

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե պիտի բանակցենք ապա դրա արդյունքը մեր անվտանգությունը պիտի լինի։


Միանշանակ:

----------


## Gayl

> Միանշանակ:


Բա էդ դեպքում խի ես հույսդ դնում միջազգային հանրության ու խաղաղապահ ուժերի վրա?։ Ուրեմն իրանք են քո անվտանգությունը? Ախպերս էդ միջազգային հանրությանդ վրա  թուրքը թքած ունի։

----------

Ներսես_AM (14.03.2017), Տրիբուն (14.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Բա էդ դեպքում խի ես հույսդ դնում միջազգային հանրության ու խաղաղապահ ուժերի վրա?։ Ուրեմն իրանք են քո անվտանգությունը? Ախպերս էդ միջազգային հանրությանդ վրա  թուրքը թքած ունի։


Որովհետև ուրիշ մեխանիզմ չգիտեմ, քան միջազգային ընդունված կանոններն ու նորմերն են, դրանց վերահսկողությունն ու ուրիշ բաներ: Ու ընդհանրապես եթե էս վերջին դրածս հարցերը կարդացել ես, էնտեղ շարադրած ա, թե ինչի եմ «հավատում»: Ավելացնելու բան չունեմ:

Իսկ Ադրբեջանին զինաթափելը ռեալ բան չի, չկա որևէ մեխանիզմ, նորմ, ձև, որով կարող ես էդ պահանջը դնել: Կարող ես պահանջ դնել, որ անվտանգության գոտում զորք ու զինտեխնիկա չունենան ու բերելու իրավունք չունենան, դա դնում ես ու կստանաս: Քո ասածը իրատեսության ժանրից չի: Բայց եթե որևէ մեխանիզմ ցույց տաս, որով կարող ես դրան հասնել, սիրով կքննարկեմ ու մի բան էլ ուրախ կլինեմ: Որ ձև առաջարկես, որ իրանք Ադրբեջանից գնան, ավելի ուրախ կլինեմ:

----------


## Gayl

> Որովհետև ուրիշ մեխանիզմ չգիտեմ, քան միջազգային ընդունված կանոններն ու նորմերն են, դրանց վերահսկողությունն ու ուրիշ բաներ: Ու ընդհանրապես եթե էս վերջին դրածս հարցերը կարդացել ես, էնտեղ շարադրած ա, թե ինչի եմ «հավատում»: Ավելացնելու բան չունեմ:
> 
> Իսկ Ադրբեջանին զինաթափելը ռեալ բան չի, չկա որևէ մեխանիզմ, նորմ, ձև, որով կարող ես էդ պահանջը դնել: Կարող ես պահանջ դնել, որ անվտանգության գոտում զորք ու զինտեխնիկա չունենան ու բերելու իրավունք չունենան, դա դնում ես ու կստանաս: Քո ասածը իրատեսության ժանրից չի: Բայց եթե որևէ մեխանիզմ ցույց տաս, որով կարող ես դրան հասնել, սիրով կքննարկեմ ու մի բան էլ ուրախ կլինեմ: Որ ձև առաջարկես, որ իրանք Ադրբեջանից գնան, ավելի ուրախ կլինեմ:


Բայց զաթո շատ լավ գիտես, որ երբ ուզեն էդ միջազգային կանոնների վրա չիշիկ են անում։ Դե ուրեմն հավատա։
Ու եթե իրականում Ադրբեջանը հենց էդ տարածքներն ա ուզում էդ դեպքում նաև կարաս հասնես նրան, որ բանակն ու զինտեխնիկան մեծամասամբ կրճատի ու հստակեցնես, թե քանի միավոր տեխնիկա կարա ունենա։ Թե չէ ախպեր ջան մենք հո մատաղի ուլ չենք, համ տարածք համ էլ նստենք նայենք, թե ոնց են ամեն օր հսկայական քանակությամբ զինտեխնիկա առնում։

----------

Lion (14.03.2017), Տրիբուն (14.03.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Պետք է լինի հզոր Հայաստան։ Հզոր լուծում են գտել։ Մշակել են, հաշվել են, ներկայացրել են։ Սրանից ավելի պոպուլիստական էլ ի՞նչը կարող ա լինի։
> 
> Ուժը, որը հստակ գիտի, որ իր հաշար 7 տոկոս հավաքելն ա խնդիր, ու որը խոսում է ներկա իշխանության երկիրն անդունդ գլորելու մասին, բայց որը նպաստել ա էդ իշխանությքն վերարտադրմանը հենց թեկուզ սահմանադրական փոփոխություններում նեյտրալ դիրք գրավելով, խքսում ա հզոր Հայաստանի անտեսլական տեսլականից ու դրանով պայմանավորում Արցախի հարցի կարգավորումը։
> 
> Նույնիսկ չեմ ուզում հիշեցնել էդ ուժի առանցքային ֆիգուր Նիկոլի հոդվածները, որոնցոց փոխզիջումներն էր պաշտպանում։ Ախր շատ անլուրջ ու պոպուլիստ են, պլյուս ուղղակի չկա ասածս կուռ մեխանիզմը։
> 
> Հզոր Հայաստան, նավահանգիստ, ծովից-ծով Հայաստան, Բաքվում չայ խմել, սաղ նույն ոճի մեջ ա։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Դուք էլ եք պոպուլիստ, ուղղակի ձեր պոպուլիզմը փորձում եք թաքցնել «օրիգինալության» տակ, հակառակ պարագայում ՀԱԿ-ին ոչ մի ընդգծված առանձնահատկություն չի մնում մյուսների գորշությունից ինչ-որ բանով տարբերվելու համար (իրականում ԼՏՊ բարդույթների ձեռը քաքն եք ընկել): Նենց չի որ ձեր «խաղաղությունը» հաշված, ապացուցված է, համ էլ քաղաքականությունը մաթեմատիկա չի:

----------

Lion (14.03.2017), Գաղթական (14.03.2017), Ներսես_AM (14.03.2017), Տրիբուն (14.03.2017)

----------


## Gayl

Չուկ ջան մի 20 տարուց, որ էլի վրա տան ու միջագային նորմերդ չաշխատի, բա չես ասելու իմ Քյարամ ախպոր կյանքի գնով պահած հողը տվեցի թուրքին ու էլի էսօր նույն տաշտակի առաջ եմ կանգնած։ Հը ախպերս??

----------


## Chuk

Գայլ, երբ տարեկան 50+ մարդ զոհվում ա, երբ ապրիլին հող կորցրիր, քեզ չհարցրեցի՞ր, բա ինչի՞ վիզ չէի դրել խաղաղության հասնել։

Գայլ ջան, չբացառելով ես գրեթե անհնար եմ համարում, որ եթե նշված երաշխիքներով խաղաղություն հաստատվի, 20 տարի հետո հարձակվեն։ Իսկ եթե հարձակվեն, ուրեմն ես եմ ինչ որ բան սխալ արել, որտև էդ տարիները ես լավագույնս պետք ա օգտագործեմ Մարուքյանի ճամարտակած Հզոր Հայաստանը կառուցելու համար, որտև այ էդ ժամանակ էդ հնարավորությունը լավագույնս կունենամ։ Բայց էս հարցերի պատասխաններն էլ են գրված։ Քեզ չի՞ համոզում. շատ լավ։ Ուրեմն չենք կիսում միմյանց տեսակետները, բայց արի չկրկնվենք։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Տրիբուն

Դե բա իհարեկ, Հզոր Հայաստանը ճամարտակություն ա, իսկ խաղաղությունը խիստ մտածված քաղաքականություն: Էկեք գլոբալ տաքացումից խոսանք, էլի:

----------

Lion (14.03.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (14.03.2017), Գաղթական (14.03.2017), Ներսես_AM (14.03.2017), Վիշապ (15.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Տրիբուն, մենակ էսօր բազմաթիվ հիմնավորումներ եմ ներկայացրել։ Եթե անգամ դրանք քեզ համոզիչ չեն, ակնհայտ ա, որ ոչ թե օդի մեջի խոսքի հետ գործ ունենք, այլ մտածված, քննված, վերլուծված մոտեցման, կետ առ կետ դիտարկված, քննարկված։

Կրկնում եմ, կապ չունի ինչքան ա քո համար համոզիչ կա անհամոզիչ։ Իսկ օդի մեջ «Հզոր Հայաստան» կոչը դասական պոպուլիզմ ա։ Թող հիմնավորեն, ոչ թե կենացների տեսքով ծրագիր ներկայացնեն, հաճույքով կընդունեմ սխալս։

Բայց բավ չի՞ քաղաքականությունը կենացների մակարդակով անենք։ Որ տենց ա, չաղ, ուրախ, սաղ ու բախտավոր լինես։

Ի դեպ գիտեի՞ր, որ էդ կենացի «չաղ» բառը հարստություն ա նշանակում, ոչ թե գեր։ Ես նոր եմ իմացել, էնպես որ քեզ հարստություն եմ ցանկանում, ոչ թե գիրանալ։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն, մենակ էսօր բազմաթիվ հիմնավորումներ եմ ներկայացրել։ Եթե անգամ դրանք քեզ համոզիչ չեն, ակնհայտ ա, որ ոչ թե օդի մեջի խոսքի հետ գործ ունենք, այլ մտածված, քննված, վերլուծված մոտեցման, կետ առ կետ դիտարկված, քննարկված։
> 
> Կրկնում եմ, կապ չունի ինչքան ա քո համար համոզիչ կա անհամոզիչ։ Իսկ օդի մեջ «Հզոր Հայաստան» կոչը դասական պոպուլիզմ ա։ Թող հիմնավորեն, ոչ թե կենացների տեսքով ծրագիր ներկայացնեն, հաճույքով կընդունեմ սխալս։
> 
> Բայց բավ չի՞ քաղաքականությունը կենացների մակարդակով անենք։ Որ տենց ա, չաղ, ուրախ, սաղ ու բախտավոր լինես։
> 
> Ի դեպ գիտեի՞ր, որ էդ կենացի «չաղ» բառը հարստություն ա նշանակում, ոչ թե գեր։ Ես նոր եմ իմացել, էնպես որ քեզ հարստություն եմ ցանկանում, ոչ թե գիրանալ։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Ապեր, չէ, համոզիչ չեն։ Երդվում եմ։ 

Ոռ չեմ խաղացնում, ձևեր չեմ թափում, ինձ մեծ քաքի տեղ չեմ դնում, գիտունիկի տեղ չեմ դնում, ռազմահայրենասեր պատմաբանի ու մարշալի տեղ էլ չեմ դնում ․․․ անկեղծ ասում եմ, համոզիչ չեն ու գնալով ավելի քիչ համոզիչ են դառնում։ Դու կարաս քսան կետի տեղը, ասեն եկու հարյուր կետ գրես, բայց առանձին առանձին ու միասին վերցրած էտ կետերը որակ չունեն։ Քեզ թվում ա, թե դրանք շատ հիմանվոր են, բայց իմ համար զրո հիմնավորվածություն ունեն - սահման, զարգացումից սկսած, միջազգային հանրություն, երաշխիքներով վերաջացրած: Զրո բովանդակություն ա մեջը։ Բառերի լուծ ա, ոչ ավելին։ 

Ավելի լավ ա Հզոր Հայասատանին հավատամ, գոնե ոգի կա մեջը։

----------

Lion (14.03.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (14.03.2017), Գաղթական (14.03.2017), Ներսես_AM (14.03.2017), Վիշապ (15.03.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Վիշապ հոպարը ճիշտ ա․ ԼՏՊ-ն վիզ ա դրել ապացուցի, որ ինքը 1998-ին ճիշտ էր: Էտ մարդը ոչ մի կերպ չի համակերպվում էն մտքի հետ, որ բացի իրանից էլի ճշտեր են լինում: Իրա կապռիզով ինքը իրա կուսակցությանը քցել ա քաքը: Էսօր Զուրաբյանին ու Արամ Մանուկյանին եմ լսում, քարոզարշավ են անում: Երկու բառ ասում են, խաղաղություն, ու լռվում են ... պարզ չի, որ ասելու բան չկա: Մարդիկ ոչ մի կերպ չեն կարում առաջ բռթեն մի բան, որը բոլորին անհասկանալի ա:

----------

Lion (14.03.2017), Ներսես_AM (14.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Գնել, ախր գրել էլ էի, որ կարող են համոզիչ չլինել։ Բայց չես կարող չընդունել, որ համոզմունք ա ու հստակ աշխատանք, ոչ թե ուղղակի ասած խոսք։

Բայց քո գործն ա, եթե կենացն եա ընտրում, ընտրի։ Եթե բերածս նյութերը քեզ չեն համոզել, ես առավել ևս հիմա չեմ կարող համոզել։ Բայց ապագայում դեռ կփորձեմ։ Մինչ ընտրություններն ու դրանից հետո՝ տարիներ շարունակ։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ, երբ տարեկան 50+ մարդ զոհվում ա, երբ ապրիլին հող կորցրիր, քեզ չհարցրեցի՞ր, բա ինչի՞ վիզ չէի դրել խաղաղության հասնել։
> 
> Գայլ ջան, չբացառելով ես գրեթե անհնար եմ համարում, որ եթե նշված երաշխիքներով խաղաղություն հաստատվի, 20 տարի հետո հարձակվեն։ Իսկ եթե հարձակվեն, ուրեմն ես եմ ինչ որ բան սխալ արել, որտև էդ տարիները ես լավագույնս պետք ա օգտագործեմ Մարուքյանի ճամարտակած Հզոր Հայաստանը կառուցելու համար, որտև այ էդ ժամանակ էդ հնարավորությունը լավագույնս կունենամ։ Բայց էս հարցերի պատասխաններն էլ են գրված։ Քեզ չի՞ համոզում. շատ լավ։ Ուրեմն չենք կիսում միմյանց տեսակետները, բայց արի չկրկնվենք։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Ամեն մեկս վիզ դնելու մեր տարբերակն ենք ընտրել։ Քո վիզ դրածը գկտես ինչ ա? Տարածքը իրենց, միջազգային հանրությունը մեզ
Խի մենակ ինձ?? Դե ուրեմն էնպես համոզեք, որ համոզվենք։ Ուրեմն ես երրորդ դասարանի կրթություն ունեմ ու ինձ ոսկեղենիկ հայերենով ու բարձրագույն մաթեմատիկայի հաշվարկներով ճառերը վապշե չեն հետաքրքրում։ Էդ հողը մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրինն ա ու պիտի յուրաքանչյուրիս կարողանաք բացատրեք և համոզեք։

----------

Lion (14.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Ամեն մեկս վիզ դնելու մեր տարբերակն ենք ընտրել։ Քո վիզ դրածը գկտես ինչ ա? Տարածքը իրենց, միջազգային հանրությունը մեզ
> Խի մենակ ինձ?? Դե ուրեմն էնպես համոզեք, որ համոզվենք։ Ուրեմն ես երրորդ դասարանի կրթություն ունեմ ու ինձ ոսկեղենիկ հայերենով ու բարձրագույն մաթեմատիկայի հաշվարկներով ճառերը վապշե չեն հետաքրքրում։ Էդ հողը մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրինն ա ու պիտի յուրաքանչյուրիս կարողանաք բացատրեք և համոզեք։


Դրա համար քեզ պիվա խմելուց եմ համոզելու  :Tongue:

----------


## Gayl

> Դրա համար քեզ պիվա խմելուց եմ համոզելու


Որ հետն էլ մի երկու սիրուն ծիտ բերես մեկա հողը միջազգային հանրության հետ չեմ փոխանակելու :LOL:

----------

Lion (14.03.2017), Գաղթական (14.03.2017)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

էս թեման նենց թարս պահի բացվեց։ Առաջին հիսուն էջը ընթացիկ չհասցրեցի կարդամ, բայց պիտի հետ գնամ կարդամ։ Բայց հընթացս մի հարց ունեմ։ Եթե նախկինում հնչել ա ու պատասխանվել ես ներողություն։ 

Չինար ու Մովսես գյուղերը Հայաստանի միջազգայնորեն ընդունված տարածքում են, ամիսը մի քանի անգամ կրակի տակ են հայտնվում։ Միջազգային հանրության միջազգային երաշխիքներ, վաշի ձեյստվիյա։

----------

Lion (14.03.2017), Mr. Annoying (14.03.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (14.03.2017), Գաղթական (14.03.2017), Տրիբուն (14.03.2017)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Խնդրում եմ ինձ օրինակներ բերեք, էլի, ասենք վերջին 50 տարվա ընթացքում կնքված հաշտության պայմանագրերի օրինակ, որ հետո մի կողմը խախտել ա, բայց միջազգային հանրությունը ոչինչ չի արել։
Լիոնը գրում ա, որ 100-ավոր օրինակներ կան։ Կուզեի մի քանիսի մասին կարդալ։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> էս թեման նենց թարս պահի բացվեց։ Առաջին հիսուն էջը ընթացիկ չհասցրեցի կարդամ, բայց պիտի հետ գնամ կարդամ։ Բայց հընթացս մի հարց ունեմ։ Եթե նախկինում հնչել ա ու պատասխանվել ես ներողություն։ 
> 
> Չինար ու Մովսես գյուղերը Հայաստանի միջազգայնորեն ընդունված տարածքում են, ամիսը մի քանի անգամ կրակի տակ են հայտնվում։ Միջազգային հանրության միջազգային երաշխիքներ, վաշի ձեյստվիյա։


Ներս, հոդվածում գրած էր, քանի հաշտություն կնքած չի, պատերազմի մեջ ես, չեն խառնվում։ Մաքսիմում Ռուսաստանը պտի խառնվեր, էն էլ տեսնում ենք։

----------


## Արէա

> էս թեման նենց թարս պահի բացվեց։ Առաջին հիսուն էջը ընթացիկ չհասցրեցի կարդամ, բայց պիտի հետ գնամ կարդամ։ Բայց հընթացս մի հարց ունեմ։ Եթե նախկինում հնչել ա ու պատասխանվել ես ներողություն։ 
> 
> Չինար ու Մովսես գյուղերը Հայաստանի միջազգայնորեն ընդունված տարածքում են, ամիսը մի քանի անգամ կրակի տակ են հայտնվում։ Միջազգային հանրության միջազգային երաշխիքներ, վաշի ձեյստվիյա։


Թող Թուրքիան մի կրակոց արձակի, տես ոնց են խառնվում։
Նույն ՀԱՊԿ-ն հստակ ասել ա. Ղարաբաղի հարցի հետ կապված մենք չենք խառնվելու, անգամ եթե գնդակոծվի Հայաստանի տարածքը։
Նույն տրամաբանությամբ կարաս հարց տաս. թե խի միջազգային հանրությունը չի խառնվում երբ հայկական կողմը գնդակոծում ա Ադրբեջանի տարածքը։ Որովհետև միջազգային հանրությունը արտահայտել ա իր դիրքորոշումը ղարաբաղի հարցի վերաբերյալ, դրանից ավելին չի անելու մինչև չփոխես ստատուս քվոն, մինչև նոր պայմանագիր, նոր իրավիճակ չձևավորվի։
Դե թող Հայաստանը, կամ Ադրբեջանը գնդակոծի վրացական գյուղերը, տես միջազգային հանրությունը չի՞ խառնվի։
Էդ էլ էլի «Լևոնի» կառավարության շնորհքն ա, որ Հայաստանին ագրեսոր չի ճանաչում էդ նույն միջազգային հանրությունը։ 
Դե թող հիմա Կարսի ժողովուրդը որոշի միանա Հայաստանին, ու հայկական կողմը զորք մտցնի Կարս, տես նույն կերպ կմարսե՞նք ոնց որ Ղարաբաղի դեպքում։

----------


## Lion

*Աթեիստ* ջան, մարդկության պատմությունը վերջին 50 տարով է սահմանափակվում? Այս կապակցությամբ, եթե ուզում ես ճիշտն իմանալ, վերջին 50 տարում դե-յուրե ոչ-ոք ոչ-ոքի պատերազմ չի էլ հայտարարել, որ մի հատ էլ հաշտություն կնքվի՝ բոլորը կռվում են ներքին կարգով, առանց դե-յուրե պատերազմ հայտարարելու, քանի որ պատերազմի հայտարարման փաստը այն հայտարարողի համար բացասական իրավական ու քաղաքական հետևանքներ է առաջացնում: Այս կապակցությամբ՝ կողմերը փորձում են ոչ թե <պատերազմել>, այլ ուրիշ բանի տակ քողարկել իրենց արածները, օրինակ՝ հակաահաբեկչական գործողության:

Ի դեպ, սերբազրկված Կոսովոն տիպիկ օրինակ է, երբ այն սերբ բնակչության համար տարաբնույթ երաշխիքներով տրվեց ալբանացիներին, բայց այժմ զրկվում է կամ զրկված է իր բնիկ բնակիչներից՝ սերբերից: Միջազգային հանրությանը սրբորեն հավատացողներին ուզում եմ հիշեցնել նաև Իսրայելի և Գազայի հատվածի օրինակը, երբ նույն միջազգային հանրությունը այդպես էլ մատը մատին չի տալիս Գազայի հատվածի արաբների՝ միջազգայնորեն ճանաչված իրավունքները պաշտպանելու համար:

Եվ վերջապես, որպեսզի չասեք, թե ես օրինակներ բերելուց խուսափում եմ, վերջին 50 տարվա պահով, ահա մի տիպիկ օրինակ.

_1949 թ-ի հունվարի 1-ին կնքված հաշտության համաձայնագիրը վերջ դրեց Հնդկաստանի և Պակիստանի միջև մղված Առաջին պատերազմին, սակայն 1965 թ-ի օգոստոս-սեպտեմբեր ամիսներին բռնկվեց ավելի մեծ մասշտաբներ ունեցող Հնդկա-պակիստանյան Երկրորդ պատերազմը: 1966 թ-ի հունվարին էլ Պակիստանի նախագահն ու Հնդկաստանի վարչապետը ստորագրեցին հերթական հաշտության համաձայնությունը: Սրան հակառակ, սակայն, 1971 թ-ի դեկտեմբերին բռնկվեց Հնդկա-պակիստանյան Երրորդ պատերազմը, որն իր արյունահեղ բնույթով չզիջեց նախորդին, ընդ որում դրանից հետո և մինչև այժմ էլ կողմերը գտնվում են փաստացի պատերազմական դրության մեջ:_

Սա, այսպես ասած, դասական օրինակն է, իսկ ինչ է տեղի ունենում տարաբնույթ աֆրիկաներում, արաբների ու հրեաների մոտ, դա արդեն բոլորս ու հիանալի գիտենք:

----------

Տրիբուն (14.03.2017)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> *Աթեիստ* ջան, մարդկության պատմությունը վերջին 50 տարով է սահմանափակվում? Այս կապակցությամբ, եթե ուզում ես ճիշտն իմանալ, վերջին 50 տարում դե-յուրե ոչ-ոք ոչ-ոքի պատերազմ չի էլ հայտարարել, որ մի հատ էլ հաշտություն կնքվի՝ բոլորը կռվում են ներքին կարգով, առանց դե-յուրե պատերազմ հայտարարելու, քանի որ պատերազմի հայտարարման փաստը այն հայտարարողի համար բացասական իրավական ու քաղաքական հետևանքներ է առաջացնում: Այս կապակցությամբ՝ կողմերը փորձում են ոչ թե <պատերազմել>, այլ ուրիշ բանի տակ քողարկել իրենց արածները, օրինակ՝ հակաահաբեկչական գործողության:
> 
> Ի դեպ, սերբազրկված Կոսովոն տիպիկ օրինակ է, երբ այն սերբ բնակչության համար տարաբնույթ երաշխիքներով տրվեց ալբանացիներին, բայց այժմ զրկվում է կամ զրկված է իր բնիկ բնակիչներից՝ սերբերից: Միջազգային հանրությանը սրբորեն հավատացողներին ուզում եմ հիշեցնել նաև Իսրայելի և Գազայի հատվածի օրինակը, երբ նույն միջազգային հանրությունը այդպես էլ մատը մատին չի տալիս Գազայի հատվածի արաբների՝ միջազգայնորեն ճանաչված իրավունքները պաշտպանելու համար:
> 
> Եվ վերջապես, որպեսզի չասեք, թե ես օրինակներ բերելուց խուսափում եմ, վերջին 50 տարվա պահով, ահա մի տիպիկ օրինակ.
> 
> _1949 թ-ի հունվարի 1-ին կնքված հաշտության համաձայնագիրը վերջ դրեց Հնդկաստանի և Պակիստանի միջև մղված Առաջին պատերազմին, սակայն 1965 թ-ի օգոստոս-սեպտեմբեր ամիսներին բռնկվեց ավելի մեծ մասշտաբներ ունեցող Հնդկա-պակիստանյան Երկրորդ պատերազմը: 1966 թ-ի հունվարին էլ Պակիստանի նախագահն ու Հնդկաստանի վարչապետը ստորագրեցին հերթական հաշտության համաձայնությունը: Սրան հակառակ, սակայն, 1971 թ-ի դեկտեմբերին բռնկվեց Հնդկա-պակիստանյան Երրորդ պատերազմը, որն իր արյունահեղ բնույթով չզիջեց նախորդին, ընդ որում դրանից հետո և մինչև այժմ էլ կողմերը գտնվում են փաստացի պատերազմական դրության մեջ:_
> 
> Սա, այսպես ասած, դասական օրինակն է, *իսկ ինչ է տեղի ունենում տարաբնույթ աֆրիկաներում, արաբների ու հրեաների մոտ, դա արդեն բոլորս ու հիանալի գիտենք:*


Հենց էդ ա, որ բոլորս չի, որ գիտենք, ես պատմությունից շատ թույլ եմ։
Ինձ հետաքրքիր ա, Հնդկաստանի ու Պակիստանի դեպքում որևէ միջազգային կառույց մասնակցե՞լ ա հաշտության համաձայնության ստորագրմանը։ Եթե այո, հետո ի՞նչ ա արել, երբ կողմերից մեկը խախտել ա համաձայնությունը։

----------


## Lion

Առաջին պատերազմն ավարտվեց _ՄԱԿ-ի համապատասխան բանաձևի_ համաձայն, Երկրորդը՝ _ՄԱԿ-ի անվտանգության խորհրդի համապատասխան բանաձևի_ համաձայն, Երրորդը՝ չի ավարտվել մինչ այսօր:

Երկրորդ ու Երրորդ պատերազմների դրդիչն ու ագրեսորը միանշանակ եղել է Պակիստանը ու, ինչքան ինձ հայտնի է, չնայած ՄԱԿ-ի ու նաև նույնիսկ ՄԱԿ-ի անվտանգության խորհրդի համապատասխան բանաձևերի առկայությանը, ոչ մի միջազգային ուժ չի մասնակցել պատերազմին Հնդկաստանի կողմում և հնդիկները հետ են մղել հարվածն իրենց ուժերով - սենց բաներ...

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Խնդրում եմ ինձ օրինակներ բերեք, էլի, ասենք վերջին 50 տարվա ընթացքում կնքված հաշտության պայմանագրերի օրինակ, որ հետո մի կողմը խախտել ա, բայց միջազգային հանրությունը ոչինչ չի արել։
> Լիոնը գրում ա, որ 100-ավոր օրինակներ կան։ Կուզեի մի քանիսի մասին կարդալ։


Ադիս Աբեբա ու Տրիպոլի, Օսլո, Սոչի, Ալժիր, ․․․

ու Դեյտոնից էլ հեչ լավ հոտ չի գալիս․․․

Բայց դե այն դարում երբ Ռուսաստանը հանգիստ Ուկրաինա ա մտնում (հետն էլ երրորդ երկրի քաղաքացիական ինքնաթիռ են երկնքից քցում), Սիրիայում ու Յեմենում էլ ում հավեսը տալիս ա՝ կռիվ-կռիվ ա խաղում, մի քիչ տարօրինակ ա թղթերին ու «միջազգային հրանությանը» հավատալը․․․

----------

Lion (14.03.2017), Mr. Annoying (14.03.2017), Աթեիստ (14.03.2017), Գաղթական (14.03.2017), Ներսես_AM (14.03.2017), Շինարար (15.03.2017), Վիշապ (15.03.2017), Տրիբուն (14.03.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ավելացնեմ թութսիների ցեղասպանությունը, երբ հենց կրակ բացվեց, խաղաղապահներն առաջինը լքեցին տարածքը:

Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk

----------

Lion (14.03.2017), Գաղթական (14.03.2017), Շինարար (15.03.2017), Վիշապ (15.03.2017), Տրիբուն (15.03.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Խնդրում եմ ինձ օրինակներ բերեք, էլի, ասենք վերջին 50 տարվա ընթացքում կնքված հաշտության պայմանագրերի օրինակ, որ հետո մի կողմը խախտել ա, բայց միջազգային հանրությունը ոչինչ չի արել։
> Լիոնը գրում ա, որ 100-ավոր օրինակներ կան։ Կուզեի մի քանիսի մասին կարդալ։


Որ շատ հեռու չգնանք, Եվրոպայի հենց կենտրոնում, բալկանյան մի քանի պատերազմների մեջ ներքաշված բոլոր երկրների սահմանները միջազգայնորեն ճանաչված են եղել, բայց էտ չխանգարեց սերբերին մի քանի անգամ, խորվաթներին առնվազն մեկ անգամ, ալբանացիներին առնվազն երկու անգամ խախտել ՄԱԿ-ի բոլոր որոշումներն ու կնքված բոլոր համաձայնագրերը ու վերսկսել ռազմական գործողությունները իրանց հարմար պահերին։ Միակ քչից խախանդ ու բախտիյար կողմը Սլովենիան էր։ 

Դե իսկ մեզ ամենասրտամոտը Կիպրական հարցն ա: Կիպրոսը ՄԹ-ից անկախացել էր 1963 թվին, սահմանները միջազգայնորեն ճանաչված էին, կար բրիտանակն ռազմական երկու բազա, նենց ոնց որ ռուսական բազաները Հայաստանում: ՄԹ-ն կիպրոսի անվտանության երաշխավորն էր, Հունաստանն էլ ապերը: Թուրքերը կես րոպե չմտածեծցին 1974 թվի ներխուժումից առաջ։ Պաշտոնապես պատճառը Կիպրոսում տեղի ունեցած ռազմական հեղաշրջումն էր, բայց դե պատճառ հա էլ կարելի ա գտնել, ցանկություն լինի։ 

Իսրայելա-արաբական կոնֆլիտի ողջ պատմությունը ՄԱԿ-ի բազմաթիվ որոշումների, դրանց խախտման, ՄԱԿ-ի խաղաղապահ ուժերի տեղակայման ու դրանց վրա բազմակողմանի թքելու պատմություն ա կոնֆլիկտի բոլոր կողմերի կողմից։

Ռուսաստանի կողմից Վրաստան ներխուժելը «խաղաղություն պարտադրելու» համար: 

Իսկ ով կարծում ա, թե միջազգայնորեն ճանաչված սահմանները քանի կոպեկի արժեք ունեն, թող հիշեն Ղրիմը, ու մտածեն, թե քանի վարկյան կմտածի Թուրքիան ասենք եթե վիզ պետք լինի չերեզ Նախիջևան մտնել Ադրբեջան:

Քանի Թուրքիայից խոսք գնաց, Թուրքան հոր բախչի պես մտնում ու դուրս ա գալիս Սիրիա ու Իրաք, երկու սահմաններն էլ միջազգայնորեն ճանաչված են: 

Ի միջի այլոց, էտ ՀԱԿ-ի եքա հոդվածի մեջ գրած հույն-թուրքական բարիդրացիությունն էլ մուտիլովկայա։ Հարաբերությունները ռեգուլյար սրվում են, ու հաճախ կագնեցնում են կոնֆլիկտի եզրին։ Երկուսին էլ էս պահին հետ ա պահում անդառնալի վնասի վախը։ 

Դե քանի վերջին հարյուր տարվա մասին ա խոսքը, եկեք չմոռանանք, որ երկրորդ համաշխարհային պատերամզը սկսվել ա առաջինի ավարտից ու Վերսալյան գլոբալ խաղաղության համաձայնագրից ու Փարիզի խաղաղության կոնֆերանսից ուղիղ 20 տարի հետո։  

Ընդհանուր առմամ խաղաղության համաձայնագիրը լավ բան ա, բնականաբար։ Բայց, հաստատ ոչ էս պահին, ոչ էս Ադրբեջանի ու Թուրքիայի հետ, ոչ մեր էս անկայուն ու անհասկանալի վիճակով։ Թե չէ, խաղաղության ցավը տանեմ, ո՞վ չի ուզում։

----------

Lion (14.03.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (14.03.2017), Գաղթական (14.03.2017), Ծլնգ (14.03.2017), Ներսես_AM (14.03.2017), Շինարար (14.03.2017), Վիշապ (15.03.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Բայց էս Չուկի մեջբերած ՀԱԿ-ի բացատրագիրքը իրոք մազալու գործ ա։ Կարդում եմ․ 



> Կա եւս մեկ հանգամանք: Եթե Հայաստանը անկեղծորեն շարժվի խաղաղություն գտնելու ճանապարհով (ինչին ձգտում են հասնել միջնորդ երկրները), կառուցողական ու նախաձեռնողական վարքագիծ դրսեւորի, իսկ Ադրբեջանը մերժի, ապա Հայաստանը կհայտնվի շահեկան, Ադրբեջանը՝ մեկուսացված վիճակում: Դրանով էապես կնվազի, եթե ոչ՝ ամբողջությամբ կբացառվի պատերազմի վերսկսման վտանգը, որովհետեւ աշխարհի ճնշումներն ու զայրույթը կուղղվեն դեպի Ադրբեջան: Կամ՝ նա ստիպված կլինի ստորագրել խաղաղության պայմանագիրը։


Հորս արև, էս գրողները էս մոլորակից չեն։ Աշխարհի զայրույթը ․․․․  :LOL:  Էս ինչի՞ մասին ա, արա։ Աշխարհը նենց կոնկրետ, կոմպակտ, հավաքական միավոր ա երևի, իրա շատ կոնկրետ ու չափելի զգացմունքներով - զայրույթ, ուրախություն, աջակցություն, ջերմություն, վայ մեռնեմ էն ջանիիիին, ապրես բալեեեես, տատին ուտի էն ճուճըըըը ․․․

----------

Lion (14.03.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (14.03.2017), Գաղթական (14.03.2017), Ներսես_AM (14.03.2017), Շինարար (14.03.2017), Ռուֆուս (14.03.2017), Վիշապ (15.03.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու ընհանրապես ողջ հոդված կոչվածը հեգացած ա վերացական, Չուկի սիրած կենացային դրույթներով - միջազգային հանրությունը, տիեզերական գիտակցությունը, առևտուրը, ներդրումները, սահմանները, եղբայրությունն ու բարիդրացիությունը, համատեղ երջանկությունը ․․․․ Դպրոցական շարադրություն, սղցրած յանի ծրագրի տակ։ Ու էլի Զուրաբյանն ու Մանուկյանը իրոք մեղքս գալիս են։ Պիտի էսի մի ձևի նաղդեն ժողովրդի վրա, որ գոնե 7% տանեն։

----------

Lion (14.03.2017)

----------


## Արէա

Եթե չկա միջազգային իրավունք կոչվածը, եթե չկա միջազգային հանրության զսպող ուժը, եթե միջազգային կառույցները ոչ մի բան նման դեպքերում չեն անում, չեն կարող անել, ի՞նչն ա զսպում կամայական ուժեղ պետությանը հենց վաղը գրավել հարևան ավելի թույլ պետությունը։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եթե չկա միջազգային իրավունք կոչվածը, եթե չկա միջազգային հանրության զսպող ուժը, եթե միջազգային կառույցները ոչ մի բան նման դեպքերում չեն անում, չեն կարող անել, ի՞նչն ա զսպում կամայական ուժեղ պետությանը հենց վաղը գրավել հարևան ավելի թույլ պետությունը։


Բացարձակապես ոչ մի բան։ Եթե էդ պահին էդ ուժեղ պետությանը էդ հարևան պետությունը մտնելը ձեռ ա տալիս ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով, մտնում ա։

----------

Lion (14.03.2017), Վիշապ (15.03.2017)

----------


## Արէա

> Բացարձակապես ոչ մի բան։ Եթե էդ պահին էդ ուժեղ պետությանը էդ հարևան պետությունը մտնելը ձեռ ա տալիս ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով, մտնում ա։


Թուրքիան երբ ուզի մտնելու ա Հայաստա՞ն։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե չկա միջազգային իրավունք կոչվածը, եթե չկա միջազգային հանրության զսպող ուժը, եթե միջազգային կառույցները ոչ մի բան նման դեպքերում չեն անում, չեն կարող անել, ի՞նչն ա զսպում կամայական ուժեղ պետությանը հենց վաղը գրավել հարևան ավելի թույլ պետությունը։


Սկզբունքորեն հա, քանի դեռ էտ թույլ պետությունը գրավելու ցանկությունը չի բախվել մեկ այլ ուժեղ պետության շահերի հետ։ Ալամ աշխարհը իրան պատառոտում ա, որ երկրորդ համաշխարհայինից հետո ձևավորված աշխարհակարգը խախտվել ա, սահմանները շատ տեղերում դարձել են պայմանական, որ ՄԱԿ-ի վրա չիշիկ անող ահագին ժամանակ ա չկա, մենք վիզ դրած աշխարհի զայրույթ ենք ման գալիս։ 

Փաստը ամեն դեպքում նրանում ա, որ ով կարացել ա դե ֆակտո պահի իրա տարածքներն ու երկիրը, էտ դե ֆակտոն ժամանակի ընթացքում դարձել ա դե յուրե։ Մեռնեմ Մուշուսասունի ջանին, բայց ժամանակակից Թուրքիան 20-րդ դարի սկզբին մի քանի կնքված խաղաղության համաձայնագրերի ու դրանց բազմակողմանի խախտման պռոդուկտ ա։ Ու տենց դեւ յուրե տեր ա էն տարածքներին, որոնք ինքը դե ֆակտո դարասզբին պահեց։

----------

Lion (14.03.2017), Ներսես_AM (14.03.2017), Վիշապ (15.03.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Թուրքիան երբ ուզի մտնելու ա Հայաստա՞ն։


Եթե հաշվարկի, որ դա էդ պահին իրան ձեռնտու ա ու հարմար պահ գտնի, ապա կանի, մանավանդ որ վերջերս Թուրքիան անասելի լկտիացել ա։

----------

Lion (14.03.2017), Ներսես_AM (14.03.2017), Վիշապ (15.03.2017), Տրիբուն (14.03.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Թուրքիան երբ ուզի մտնելու ա Հայաստա՞ն։


Չի բացառվում։ Բայց եթե պրյամոյ չմտնի էլ, կարա Նախիջևանի տարածքում, որի անվտանգության երաշխավորն ա, միլիոնով զորք կուտակի, ու անունը դնի որ Նախիջևանը մտավ։ Խոսքի, ինչի չէ՞ որ։ Մենակ չասես ռուսները, էս էն ․․․ ռուսներն ու թուրքերը մենակ վերջին մի տարվա ընթացքում ախպերացան ու դուշմանացան մի երեք անգամ։ Ամեն անգամ մի քանի հազար քուրդ զոհվեց։

----------

Gayl (14.03.2017), Lion (14.03.2017), Վիշապ (15.03.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե հաշվարկի, որ դա էդ պահին իրան ձեռնտու ա ու հարմար պահ գտնի, ապա կանի, մանավանդ որ վերջերս Թուրքիան անասելի լկտիացել ա։


Լկտիանալաը որն ա, Էրդողանը լրիվ սուլթանակն զամաշկեքին խոդ ա տվել, ու Եվրոպային ա հաթաթա տալիս։ Էրդողանը ռուսական սամալյոտ ա խփել ու մարսել ա։ Ինչի՞ մասին ա  խոսքը։

----------

Lion (14.03.2017), Ներսես_AM (14.03.2017)

----------


## Արէա

Ժողովուրդ, եթե ձեր ասածը ճիշտ ա, ուրեմն հենց վաղը պիտի բոլոր գործերը թողնել, ու բոլոր ֆիզիկապես պիտանի անձանց ուղարկել ուրանի հանքերում աշխատելու, իսկ բոլոր գիտնականներին՝ միջուկային ու քիմիական զենք ստեղծելու։
Բայց դե ձեր ասածը ճիշտ չի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժողովուրդ, եթե ձեր ասածը ճիշտ ա, ուրեմն հենց վաղը պիտի բոլոր գործերը թողնել, ու բոլոր ֆիզիկապես պիտանի անձանց ուղարկել ուրանի հանքերում աշխատելու, իսկ բոլոր գիտնականներին՝ միջուկային ու քիմիական զենք ստեղծելու։
> Բայց դե ձեր ասածը ճիշտ չի։


Չես կարա, որտև էդ դեպքում էլ ԱՄՆ-ն կմտնի  :Jpit:

----------

Գաղթական (14.03.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ...Բայց չես կարող չընդունել, որ *համոզմունք* ա ու հստակ աշխատանք, ոչ թե ուղղակի ասած խոսք։
> ...


Այ, Չուկ ջան, դու ինքդ լավ բացատրել ես ամեն ինչ։ Իրոք էս նմամվում ա համոզմունքի։ Անգլրերեն լավ ա բացատրվում - belief system։ Դուք հնարավոր ա իրոք համոզված եք, որ ճիշտ եք ու էս սաղ գրածները անբեկանելի ճշմարտություն են։ Ու չնայած մաս առ մաս բոլոր դրույթները քննարկվել են, ու դրանց նկատմամբ հիմնավոր անվստահություն ա հայտնվել, դուք շարունակում եք Աստվածաշնչի պես կիլոմետրերով հոդվածներ մեջբերել, ոնց որ դու ես ասում ուրիշի շուրթերով խոսել, ու պահանջել, որ ձեզ ապացուցեն, որ դուք ճիշտ չեք։ 

Չնայած պարզ պատասխանը սենց մոտեցմանը շատ ուղղակի ա ու կոնկրետ - ներող ախպեր, ձեր համոզմունքների համակարգը, մերինի հետ չի բռնում։

----------

Lion (14.03.2017), Վիշապ (15.03.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժողովուրդ, եթե ձեր ասածը ճիշտ ա, ուրեմն հենց վաղը պիտի բոլոր գործերը թողնել, ու բոլոր ֆիզիկապես պիտանի անձանց ուղարկել ուրանի հանքերում աշխատելու, իսկ բոլոր գիտնականներին՝ միջուկային ու քիմիական զենք ստեղծելու։
> Բայց դե ձեր ասածը ճիշտ չի։


Վաբշե տո, լավ գաղափար ա։ Նու սաղովի պետք չի գնալ ուրանի հանքեր, բայց որ գիտական պոտենցիալը պետք ա կենրոնացնել, արագացուցիչը խոդ տալ, եթե տակը բան ա մնացել, ու մտածել Բագրատյանի ատոմային բոմբի կամ դրան մոտիկ բանի մասին, հիանալի գաղափար ա։

----------

Lion (14.03.2017), Վիշապ (15.03.2017)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Թող Թուրքիան մի կրակոց արձակի, տես ոնց են խառնվում։
> Նույն ՀԱՊԿ-ն հստակ ասել ա. Ղարաբաղի հարցի հետ կապված մենք չենք խառնվելու, անգամ եթե գնդակոծվի Հայաստանի տարածքը։
> Նույն տրամաբանությամբ կարաս հարց տաս. թե խի միջազգային հանրությունը չի խառնվում երբ հայկական կողմը գնդակոծում ա Ադրբեջանի տարածքը։ Որովհետև միջազգային հանրությունը արտահայտել ա իր դիրքորոշումը ղարաբաղի հարցի վերաբերյալ, դրանից ավելին չի անելու մինչև չփոխես ստատուս քվոն, մինչև նոր պայմանագիր, նոր իրավիճակ չձևավորվի։
> Դե թող Հայաստանը, կամ Ադրբեջանը գնդակոծի վրացական գյուղերը, տես միջազգային հանրությունը չի՞ խառնվի։
> Էդ էլ էլի «Լևոնի» կառավարության շնորհքն ա, որ Հայաստանին ագրեսոր չի ճանաչում էդ նույն միջազգային հանրությունը։ 
> Դե թող հիմա Կարսի ժողովուրդը որոշի միանա Հայաստանին, ու հայկական կողմը զորք մտցնի Կարս, տես նույն կերպ կմարսե՞նք ոնց որ Ղարաբաղի դեպքում։


Արեա ջան, ըստ էդ նույն թղթերի, Հայաստանը Ադրբեջանի հետ պատերազմի մեջ չի գտնում։ Պատերազմ չի հայտարարվել։ ՈՒ ես հիմա չեմ հասկանում ինչի էդ միջազգային հանրության տանձին չի, երբ Հայաստանի միջազգայնորեն ընդունված տարածքը գնդակոծվում ա։ Տո միջազգային հանրությունը մի կողմ սկի ռազմական դաշնակիցների տանձին չի։ Հայկական երկու կողմ կա։ Կա Հայաստան միջազգայնորեն ընդուված տարածքով ու կա չընդունված Արցախ, որը ոնց ՀԱԿն ա ասում կարա կրակի ու կրակի տակ ընկնի քանի որ խաղաղություն չկա։ 
ՄԱԿը մի քոսոտ բանաձև չի կարում ընդունի ռուսները մտան ՈՒկրաինան ոտատակ արեցին (Բուդապեշտի մեմորանդումին ղուրբան, զուտ որպես ՈՒկրաինայի տարածքային անվտանգության երաշխավոր, նիչևո լիչնովո), ուրիշ երկրի ինքնաթիռն էլ վրայից։ Կամ որ մտան Վրաստան ու Օսեթիան դե ֆակտոյից մանրից դե յուրե դառնում ա Ռուսաստանի մաս(միացյալ զորքեր բան ման)։ Կամ որ Թուրքերը մտան Կիպրոսի 40 տոկոսը օկուպացրին 40 տարի առաջ ում չռթին էր։ Մի քիչ «խիստ մտահոգվեցին» ու տենց 40 տարի ա մտահոգված են։ Ադրբեջանը քանի անգամ ա խախտել զինադադարները հենց Ղարաբաղյան պատերազմի ժամանակ։ ՈՒմ երբ թափը հասնում ա հա էլ տալիս ա կողքինների գլխին էլի։ ՈՒ հա Թուրքիան էլ հենց խելքին բրդեց ու ռուսների հետ էլի ախպերության պայմանագիր կնքեց մեր հաշվին գալու ա մեր վրով անցնի։ Մի անգամ ա եղել ինչի՞‎։ Կամ հիմիկվա թուրքիան։ Պարտվել էր պատերազմի կտոր կտոր էին արել։ Աթաթուրքն եկավ ասեց առհա ձեզ‎։ Տրիբունի ասած չիշիկ արեց Սևրի վրա ու ինչքանը կարեցավ պահեց հիմա էլ միջազգային ճանաչված ա սաղի կողմից էդ սահմանները։ Մի տարվա մեջ առաջինից սարքեց երկրորդը ու հիմա ոչ մեկ բացի մեր ռազմահայրենասերներից Սևրի մասին չի հիշում։

----------

John (14.03.2017), Lion (14.03.2017), Գաղթական (16.03.2017), Ծլնգ (14.03.2017), Շինարար (14.03.2017), Վիշապ (15.03.2017), Տրիբուն (14.03.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ժողովուրդ, եթե ձեր ասածը ճիշտ ա, ուրեմն հենց վաղը պիտի բոլոր գործերը թողնել, ու բոլոր ֆիզիկապես պիտանի անձանց ուղարկել ուրանի հանքերում աշխատելու, իսկ բոլոր գիտնականներին՝ միջուկային ու քիմիական զենք ստեղծելու։
> Բայց դե ձեր ասածը ճիշտ չի։


Այ Արէա ջան, վերջին էջում արդեն նշվեց Ռուսաստանի ներխուժումը թե՛ Ուկրաինա, թե՛ Վրաստան, Թուրքիայի ներխուժումը Կիպրոս, ում ասես ներխուժումը Սիրիա ու Յեմեն․․․ էլ «ուժեղ պետությանը հենց վաղը հարևան ավելի թույլ պետության գրավելը» ո՞նց ա լինում։ Նենչ չի, որ Ռուսաստանը տարածքի խնդիր ունի ու ուզենալու ա բոլոր հարևաններին գրավի, բայց պետք եղած տեղը ամեն տեղ էլ մտնելու ա, դրա համար էլ Ուկրաինայից հետո բոլոր մերձբալտյան երկրների քաք-ու-ցեռը կպել ա։ Որոշ երկրներ էլ «մտնում» ա տնտեսական պրինուդիտով, ասենք ոնց որ ամեն անգամ Հայաստանը սկսում էր Պարսկաստանի գազից հոտ քաշել, ձմեռվա ամենացուրտ վախտով հյուսիսային Կովկասում հանկարծակի գազատարի վրա ահաբեկչություն էր լինում։ Կամ հենց Վրաստանն ու Մոլդովան մի քիչ շատ էին արևմուտք նայում, միանգամից իրենց Ռուսաստան ներկրված սննդամթերքի մեջ ինչ ասես չէին գտնում ու արգելում․․․

Հա, մի երկու օրինակ էլ բերեմ ուժեղ երկրի հարևանի «գրավելու»․ Իսրայելը իր բոլոր հարևանների տարածքներ վերջին 50 տարվա մեջ մտել ա, իսկ Սիրիյաում ու Իրաքում մի քանի անգամ «միջուկային զենքի հետապնդումը» կասեցնելու համար․ գիշերով ռմբակոծիչ ինքնաթիռները գալիս են մի քանի շենք գետնին են հավասարեցնում, ու մյուս օրը առավոտյան դրանց մասին ոչ մեկ էլ չի հիշում․․․ Թուրքիան էլ Հայաստանի սահմանների մոտ մի քանի անգամ զորքեր ա հավաքել, ու Ռուսաստանն ու Պարսկաստանը ասել են՝ ախորժակիդ հետևի։ Բայց դե տեղ եղած վախտով, Ռուսաստանն էլ Հայաստանին կփռի քամուն, Պարսկաստանն էլ։ Ու միջազգային հանրությունը մի երկու շաբաթ «ամա՜ն-ամա՜ն» կասի, հետո կվերադառնա Քիմ Քարդաշյանի հետույքի աջ թուշիկին հայտնաբերված պզուկին։

Սրա համար էլ ասում ենք՝ քառակուսի հավասարում չի էս անտերը․ պատերազմ, թե խաղաղություն; փոխզիջենք, կամ բանակցություններից դուրս գանք; միջազգային հանրության ոտերը պագնենք, թե ատոմային ռումբ սարքենք; Ռուսաստանի ոռը մտնենք, թե Եվրոպայի հետ վիզային ռեժիմ պարզեցնենք․․․ տո ամեն ինչն էլ արա, պետք ա, դու էլ պատերազմ արա (թեկուզ ահաբեկչություններով, եթե թափդ չի հերիքում ողիղ հարձակման, կամ ներքին ազգային փոքրամասնությունները իրար դեմ լարելով, «ուժեղ պետությունները» այս երկուսից ոչ մեկից էլ չեն խորշում), խաղաղության աղավնի էլ ձևացի (արդեն 25 տարի ա անում ենք, քանի հակառակորդը ամբողջ աշխարհով ասում ա՝ կմորթենք, կվառենք)․ Ռուսաստանի ֆորպոստ էլ եղիր, Եվրոպայի հետ համագործակցելու ուղի էլ փնտրի, Չինարեն էլ սովորի հետն էլ ոսկեղենիկդ մի մոռացի և այլն․․․ բայց ինքդ քեզ մի խաբի, թե այս տարածաշրջանում Հայաստանը մոտակա երբև է «խաղաղություն» ա ունենալու, ու միակողմանի խաղաղություն կառուցելով ինչ-որ լավ տեղ ա հասնելու։

----------

Lion (14.03.2017), Mr. Annoying (15.03.2017), Գաղթական (16.03.2017), Ներսես_AM (14.03.2017), Վիշապ (15.03.2017), Տրիբուն (14.03.2017)

----------


## Lion

> Ու ընհանրապես ողջ հոդված կոչվածը հեգացած ա վերացական, Չուկի սիրած կենացային դրույթներով - միջազգային հանրությունը, տիեզերական գիտակցությունը, առևտուրը, ներդրումները, սահմանները, եղբայրությունն ու բարիդրացիությունը, համատեղ երջանկությունը ․․․․ Դպրոցական շարադրություն, սղցրած յանի ծրագրի տակ։ Ու էլի Զուրաբյանն ու Մանուկյանը իրոք մեղքս գալիս են։ Պիտի էսի մի ձևի նաղդեն ժողովրդի վրա, որ գոնե 7% տանեն։


Դե էդ երկու տղերքն ինչ անեն, Պապին մի բան ասեց, իրենք ընկան կրակը...

----------


## Ծլնգ

Հա, ու էդ «միջազգային հանրությանը» վստահողների համար, ինչպես նաև «աշխարհի զայրույթին» հավատացողներին․․․ բերածս ցանկի առաջին երկու հաշտական պայմանագիրները Սուդանի քաղաքացիական ու հարևան երկրների հետ պատերազմների ավարտ տալու համար էին, բայց չխանգարեցին, որ Դարֆուրում ցեղասպանությունը շարունակվի ու նույնիսկ արագանա։ Մենակ «ամա՜ն-ամա՜ն» էին ասում ու անցնում առաջ․․․

----------

Lion (14.03.2017), Շինարար (14.03.2017), Վիշապ (15.03.2017), Տրիբուն (14.03.2017)

----------


## Շինարար

> Եթե չկա միջազգային իրավունք կոչվածը, եթե չկա միջազգային հանրության զսպող ուժը, եթե միջազգային կառույցները ոչ մի բան նման դեպքերում չեն անում, չեն կարող անել, ի՞նչն ա զսպում կամայական ուժեղ պետությանը հենց վաղը գրավել հարևան ավելի թույլ պետությունը։


ոչ մի բանն էլ չի զսպում, դրա համար էլ ամեն օր նման իրավիճակների ականատես ենք լինում: Հենա նույն Ռուսաստանը ում ոնց ուզում նենց գրավում ա:

----------

Lion (14.03.2017), Տրիբուն (14.03.2017)

----------


## Արէա

> ոչ մի բանն էլ չի զսպում, դրա համար էլ ամեն օր նման իրավիճակների ականատես ենք լինում: Հենա նույն Ռուսաստանը ում ոնց ուզում նենց գրավում ա:


Չկա տենց բան։
Ինչքանով որ Հայաստանն ա Ադրբեջանը գրավել, տենց էլ Ռուսաստանը Ուկրաինան ու Վրաստանն ա գրավել։

Ու պետք չի ինձ Արցախի, Ղրիմի ու Աջարիայի տարբերությունը բացատրել։ Միջազգային իրավունքի տեսակետից լրիվ նույն բանն ա։

----------


## Արէա

> Սրա համար էլ ասում ենք՝ քառակուսի հավասարում չի էս անտերը...


Ասում եք, բայց ինքներդ լուծումներից մեկը մի կողմ եք նետում։ Որ քառակուսի հավասարում չի, ո՞նց իմացաք թե դա լուծում չի։
Թե՞ փոխզիջման կողմնակիցներն ասում են եկեք բանակը ցրենք, տարածքները տանք ադրբեջանին, թող խաղաղություն լինի։

----------


## Շինարար

> Չկա տենց բան։
> Ինչքանով որ Հայաստանն ա Ադրբեջանը գրավել, տենց էլ Ռուսաստանը Ուկրաինան ու Վրաստանն ա գրավել։
> 
> Ու պետք չի ինձ Արցախի, Ղրիմի ու Աջարիայի տարբերությունը բացատրել։ Միջազգային իրավունքի տեսակետից լրիվ նույն բանն ա։


Աջարիան չգիտեմ ինչ նկատի ունես: Ինչ-որ ա, հավես չկա:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ասում եք, բայց ինքներդ լուծումներից մեկը մի կողմ եք նետում։ Որ քառակուսի հավասարում չի, ո՞նց իմացաք թե դա լուծում չի։
> Թե՞ փոխզիջման կողմնակիցներն ասում են եկեք բանակը ցրենք, տարածքները տանք ադրբեջանին, թող խաղաղություն լինի։


Արէա ջան, իմ բարեկամ, չունի այս իրավիճակը լուծում․․․ խի քո կարծիքով չե՞նք ուզում լուծում տանք ու բոլորս էլ ուտել-խմելով մենակ ապրենք։ Տո Իսրայելը, որ համ «խաղաղասերներն» են ուզում Հայաստանը դառնա, համ էլ «պատերազմասերները» այս խնդրի լուծումը չի գտել, չնայած որ միջուկային զենք էլ ունի, լյուբոյ հարևան պետությանը լացացնելու թափ էլ։ Ու քոնֆլիքտ-ռեզոլուշընի ադամանդը համարվող Դեյտոնի «լուծումը» (արդի քոնֆլիքիստ քաղաքագետների երևի 90% սրա վրա է թեզ պաշտպանել) մոտակա երկու տարվա մեջ հնարավոր ա նորից մասսայական զոհերի բերի։ Թեկուզ լուծենք էլ էս հարցը, ո՞նց ես իսլամիստական ահաբեկչությունների դեմը առնեկու․․․ ու նենց չի էլի, որ իսլամիստական տրամադրությունները դժվար ա Ադրբեջանում կամ Թուրքիայում սերմանելը․․․

Չուկի ասած՝ լացում եմ ու ասում՝ չկա սրա լուծում․․․ մենք մոտակա «միշտ» էլ պիտի ակտիվ կամ սառած պատերազմի մեջ լինենք, բայց դա մեզ չպիտի զսպի զարգանալ ու բարգավաճել։ Ու սխալ ա ամեն ինչը դրա վրա բարդել, թե բա առանց «խաղաղության» մենք կործանված ենք։ Այս «պատերազմասերներս» քաջ հասկանում ենք, որ այդ «խաղաղասիրությունը» մեր կործանումը միմիայն արագացնում ա, ոչ թե դրա դեմը առնում։

Հա, ու թեկուզ Ռուսաստանը չի «գրավում», դրանից Ռուսաստանի ձեռքից զոհերի քանակը պակասո՞ւմ ա։ Վաղը մյուս օրն էլ Ադրբեջանը չի «գրավելու», այլ միջազգային նորմերով «ազատագրելու» ա, դրանից մեր զոհերը պակասո՞ւմ են։

Հա, քաղաքական պլատֆորմա ա, տաբուներից ազատելու միջոց ա․․․ տեսնենք ինչ հաջողության կբերի մոտակա և հետագա ընտրություններին։ Դրանից զատ ստեղ բան չկա․․․ հա էլ խոսենք ո՞նց կլնի, ի՞նչ կլնի թեմաներով, բայց դե հլը որ ոչ մի կոնֆլիկտ չի լուծվել էն եղանակով, որ ՀԱԿ-ն ա քարոզում․․․ ու եթե կան տեցն օրինակներ՝ բերե՛ք, համոզե՛ք, մի 40 էջ առաջ արդեն խնդրել էի, որ օրինակներ բերենք, բայց թյուրիմացության աստիճանի չսազող Սինայից բացի բան չեն գտնում․․․

----------

Lion (14.03.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (14.03.2017), Ներսես_AM (14.03.2017), Տրիբուն (14.03.2017)

----------


## Արէա

> Աջարիան չգիտեմ ինչ նկատի ունես: Ինչ-որ ա, հավես չկա:


Վրիպակ ա, ներողություն, Աբխազիան ի նկատի ունեմ։
Բայց դե ես էլ հավես չունեմ էս տոնով զրույց շարունակելու։
Արդեն որերորդ անգամ ա։
Ինչ-որ խնդի՞ր կա հետս, Շինարար ախպեր։ Թե հա պմ գրի տեսնենք ի՞նչ ա եղել։ Էս ի՞նչ ագրեսիվ, անբարյացակամ տոն ա վերջերս մոտդ։ Հա չեմ ուզում ասեմ, բայց դե մի պատճառ պիտի լինի թե չէ։ Մարդու գրել էլ չի գալիս արդեն։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ներս, հոդվածում գրած էր, քանի հաշտություն կնքած չի, պատերազմի մեջ ես, չեն խառնվում։ Մաքսիմում Ռուսաստանը պտի խառնվեր, էն էլ տեսնում ենք։


Ձյաձ, Հայաստանը ու Ադրբեջանը պատերազմի մեջ չեն։ Իրար պատերազմ չեն հայտարարել, ուրեմն ըստ էդ նույն միջազգային իրավունքի հաշտություն չունեն կնքելու։ Արցախը ըստ միջազգային իրավունքի ինքնորոշվել ա Ադրբեջանի միջազգային իրավունքով սահմանների ներսում։ Հիմա ստեղ հարցը ըստ միջազգային իրավունքի ոնց անել որ իրար հակասող համ Արցախի ինքնորոշումը լինի, համ Ադրբեջանի տարածքային ամբողջականությունը։ Չինարն ու Մովսեսը ստեղ էս խնդրի հետ բացարձակ կապ չունեն ըստ էդ իրավունքի, ու ես հարցնում եմ ուր ա միջազգային հանրության ցասումը էս կապակցությամբ։ ‎ՈՒ դրանից հետո ինձ թվում ա ես կարող եմ կասկածներ հայտնել միջազգային հանրության կարողությունների մասին։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էն ո՞վ ասում մենք չենք բանակցում։ Մեր բանակցողը դոկտոր-պրոֆեսոր ա միջազգային մակարդակի։  :LOL:

----------

Ծլնգ (14.03.2017), Վիշապ (15.03.2017)

----------


## Շինարար

> Վրիպակ ա, ներողություն, Աբխազիան ի նկատի ունեմ։
> Բայց դե ես էլ հավես չունեմ էս տոնով զրույց շարունակելու։
> Արդեն որերորդ անգամ ա։
> Ինչ-որ խնդի՞ր կա հետս, Շինարար ախպեր։ Թե հա պմ գրի տեսնենք ի՞նչ ա եղել։ Էս ի՞նչ ագրեսիվ, անբարյացակամ տոն ա վերջերս մոտդ։ Հա չեմ ուզում ասեմ, բայց դե մի պատճառ պիտի լինի թե չէ։ Մարդու գրել էլ չի գալիս արդեն։


Անձնական նամակով  :Ծաղիկ:

----------

Արէա (14.03.2017)

----------


## Շինարար

> Արէա ջան, իմ բարեկամ, չունի այս իրավիճակը լուծում․․․ խի քո կարծիքով չե՞նք ուզում լուծում տանք ու բոլորս էլ ուտել-խմելով մենակ ապրենք։ Տո Իսրայելը, որ համ «խաղաղասերներն» են ուզում Հայաստանը դառնա, համ էլ «պատերազմասերները» այս խնդրի լուծումը չի գտել:


Իսրայելը լուծում ունի, բայց էդ լուծման արդյունքում պետության մեջ որտեղ պաղեստինցիները և հրեաները հավասար իրավունքներ կունենան, արագ կարա նենց լինի, որ մեծամասնությունը պաղեստինցի լինեն, երկիրը էլ չի լինի Իսրայել, այլ կլինի Պաղեստին: Իսրայելի ներկայիս ռեժիմը տենց չի ուզում, դա իրանց «ավետյաց երկիրն» ա, պաղեստինցիներին էլ մանրից նեղելով պետք ա վերանցել, հեռացնել, ինչը և արվում ա: Մենք ոչ մի զուգահեռ չունենք Իսրայելի հետ, հերիք ա համեմատվեք:

----------


## Chuk

Լուծում հնարավոր է միայն լուծում փնտրելու գնով։ Լուծման բացառում պնդողները լուծումն ուղղորդում են պատերազմի։ Էդքան պարզ բան։

Ոչ ամեն գնով փոխզիջում ա քարոզվում, ոչ բան։ Ասվում ա հասարակ բան՝ մի զրկեք ձեզ լուծում գտնելու հնարավորությունից։ 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------

Աթեիստ (14.03.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Իսրայելը լուծում ունի, բայց էդ լուծման արդյունքում պետության մեջ որտեղ պաղեստինցիները և հրեաները հավասար իրավունքներ կունենան, արագ կարա նենց լինի, որ մեծամասնությունը պաղեստինցի լինեն, երկիրը էլ չի լինի Իսրայել, այլ կլինի Պաղեստին: Իսրայելի ներկայիս ռեժիմը տենց չի ուզում, դա իրանց «ավետյաց երկիրն» ա, պաղեստինցիներին էլ մանրից նեղելով պետք ա վերանցել, հեռացնել, ինչը և արվում ա: Մենք ոչ մի զուգահեռ չունենք Իսրայելի հետ, հերիք ա համեմատվեք:


Էհ չստացվե՞ց, որ լուծման չեն հասել... էս կողմից նրանց ստատուս տվող չկա, էն կողմից էլ սրանց «խաղաղություն» տվող չկա...

Իսրայել ոչ թե ուզում ենք լինել իրենց վարած քաղաքականությանը նմանակելով, այլ իրենց նման հզոր պետականության ունենալու հարցում։ Խոսքի, ի՞նչ վատ կլիներ այնքան ռազմական թափ ունենայինք, որ ցանկացած հանդգնող հարևանի չափալախներով «խաղաղության պարտադրեինք» կամ համաշխարհային թափ ունեցող գիտական ինստիտուտներ ու $15 միլիարդ դոլար արժողությամբ ԻՏ ընկերություններ ունենայինք:

----------

Lion (14.03.2017), Ներսես_AM (14.03.2017), Վիշապ (15.03.2017), Տրիբուն (14.03.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Լուծում հնարավոր է միայն լուծում փնտրելու գնով։ Լուծման բացառում պնդողները լուծումն ուղղորդում են պատերազմի։ Էդքան պարզ բան։
> 
> Ոչ ամեն գնով փոխզիջում ա քարոզվում, ոչ բան։ Ասվում ա հասարակ բան՝ մի զրկեք ձեզ լուծում գտնելու հնարավորությունից։


Ինչի՞ն լուծում գտնելու, պատերազմական վիճակի՞ն։ Օքեյ... դուք գտեք, թող ամբողջ աշխարհն էլ նայի ու նախանձի, ու մյուս մի քանի սերունդ քաղաքագետների 90%-ն էլ ՀԱԿ-ի գ[յու]տած լուծումով թեզեր պաշտպանի... ԼՏՊ-ին էլ Նոբելյան մրցանակ կարող ա հասցնենք պոկել, աստված իրեն երկա՜ր կյանք տա՛։ Թող չուզողները էս մի քանի «պրագմատիստներս» լինենք...

Բայց դե տեսնենք գոնե ձեր ազգակիցների մի 7%-ին կարում եք համոզել, մինչև հալամ աշխարհին համոզելը...

----------

Lion (14.03.2017), Ներսես_AM (14.03.2017), Վիշապ (15.03.2017), Տրիբուն (14.03.2017)

----------


## Gayl

> Լուծման բացառում պնդողները լուծումն ուղղորդում են պատերազմի։ Էդքան պարզ բան։


Ստեղ ոչ մեկ պատերազմ չի ուզում։ 
Միջազգային հանրության վրա հույս կապողներն էլ Հայաստանը տանում են ոչնչացման։ Փորձված պարզ բան։

----------

Lion (14.03.2017), Mr. Annoying (15.03.2017), Գաղթական (16.03.2017), Ծլնգ (14.03.2017), Ներսես_AM (14.03.2017), Վիշապ (15.03.2017), Տրիբուն (14.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Որ ոչ մեկը չի ուզում պատերազմ, հասկանալի ա։ Բայց որ լուծում չփնտրելը ակամա տանում ա պատերազմի, դա էլ ա պարզ։ Ժամանակի ընթացքում էլ կամ կհամոզենք, կամ կգնանք պատերազմի։ Էդ էլ ա պարզ։ Պարզ ա նաև, որ էս պահին ժողովրդի մեծ մասին համոզել չենք կարողանում, բայց ոչ էե որտև պրագմատիկ են, այլ լսելու անպատրաստ, ինչպես և էստեղ քննարկողները։

Դուք կարող եք շարունակել ձեզ պրագմատիկի տեղ դնել,բայց փաստ է, որ մոտեցումը, որի կրողն եք, անշեղորեն ապահովում է սառը պատերազմը՝ մոտեցնելով լայնամաշտաբը։

Համենայն դեպս նշեմ, որ քննարկման մասնակիցներից որևէ մեկին չեմ մեղադրում մեզ պատերազմի տանելու մեջ, մեղադրում եմ մոտեցմանը, որը չկոտրելը քաղաքական ուժերի պատասխանատվությունն է։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## anslov

Չուկ, 
Որ Լևոնը  հայ ազգի ամենահանճարեղ պետական գործիչներից մեկն է, դրանում կարծում եմ որ ես ու դու համակարծիք ենք:
Իմ խոսքի ներքո ասվելիքը բխում է դրանից :
Լևոնը մի անգամ 20 տարի սրանից առաջ ոսկերչական քայլով /Պատերա՞զմ, թե՞ խաղաղություն, Լևոն ... / ստիպեց որ իրեն էտ տխրահռչակ "միջազգային հանրությունը", որը արդեն պատին դեմ էր տվել իրեն, համարի խաղից դուրս ու մեր հետ էտ "տունտունիկը սկսի զրոյից", որին ցավոք հետևեց սարսափելի սպանդը- մատաղը Ազգային Ժողովում, որից ցնցված էր նաև Լևոնը:
Հիմա էլի "միջազգային հանրությունը", որը արդեն պատին դեմ էր տվել իրեն և Սերժին : Լևոնը 20 տարի անց նույն տրյուկն է անում /Պատերա՞զմ, թե՞ խաղաղություն, Լևոն ... / : Մի քայլ, որից հետո ինքը էսպես ասած Հայստանում ու ընդանրապես համայն հայության մեջ կունենա 0-ին մոտիկ ձայն ու հանգիստ կպլստա Սադամի պարանից որպես անհեռանկար ու ոչ մի հզորություն չունեցող գոծիչ: 
Նույնը արվեց նաև Սերժի համար: Քանի որ ուրիշ ճար չկար Սերժին փրկելու "մեծ" երկրներից, նրան էլ գրագետորեն  դուրս էն բերում Նախագահի ինստիտուտից պրակտիկորեն լրիվ փոխանցելով Ազգային ժողով, որտեղ շունը տիրոջը չեն ճանաչի "միջազգային"   "խաղաղապահները": 
Ու էլի մի 20 տարի մինիմում, լինելով աշխարհագրորեն փաստացի դժոխքում , սատանին պոչից կապած ենք պահելու  :Smile: 

Ինչ ասել կուզեմ:
Հզոր մարդիկ են ղեկավարում Հայաստանը: Իսրայելից ավելի հզոր: 

Իսկ դուք, ՀԱԿ-ով, պատրաստվիր գնալու մի 10 տարով ծաղիկ աճացնելու: 
Լավ գործ եք անում ձեր "Պատերա՞զմ, թե՞ խաղաղություն", 99 տոկոսի համար առաջին հայացքից աբսուրդ քարոզով, - 
Լավ գործ եք անում  Լևոնին երկորդ անգամ դուրս եք հանում կրակից:  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Անսլով ջան, ես էդ դավադրատեսություններից հեռու մարդ եմ։ «միջազգային հանրություն» ասելուց էլ նկատի եմ ունենում միջազգային իրավական համակարգն ու փոխհարաբերությունները, միջազգային ընդունված կանոններն ու նորմերը։

Մենք տարբեր հարթություններում ենք խոսում։ Մեր զրույցը չի կարող ստացվել։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## anslov

Ամբողջ համաշխարհային պատմությունը մի նախադասությամբ




> "The great nations have always acted like gangsters, and the small nations like prostitutes."
> Stanley Kubrick
> 
> СТЭНЛИ КУБРИК: "ВЕЛИКИЕ ДЕРЖАВЫ ВСЕГДА ВЕЛИ СЕБЯ КАК БАНДИТЫ, А МАЛЫЕ — КАК ПРОСТИТУТКИ."


Մենք,  սովորաբար 7 -երրորդ դարից էս կողմ  գանգստեռություն չենք արել: Ու անկապ ապրում էինք մինչև 19 դար:
Իսկ պրաստիուցիայով սկսեցինք զբաղվել ոչ շատ վաղուց- 18 դարի սկզբից: 

Հիմա էլի 90-ականներին սկիզբ դրված "գանգստեռության" հիմքերն ա պետք ամրացնել, եթե չենք ուզում որ մեզ կրկին բոլոր ծակերից ունենա ամենակեղտոտ ու յուղոտ, շատ պայմանականորեն մարդանման համարվող թուրքական մասսան

----------


## Chuk

Ժամանակը կգա, որ ոչ թե կհասկանաք, այլ կիմանաք, որ հաղթանակի գրավականի առյուծի բաժինը ճիշտ քաղաքականությանն էր։ Տխուր պահեր ենք ապրում։ 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Վիշապ

Էխ, 7 տարի առաջ էլ սենց ջուր էինք ծեծում :Ճ Ոշմիբան չի փոխվել: Իմիջայլոց, մարդամեկը եսիմոր թվին պնդում էր, որ էդ տարվա մինչև աշուն Ղարաբաղի հարցում բեկում է լինելու, տեսնես հասկացա՞վ, թե՞ իմացավ, որ ճիշտը մեկ մեկ սուտ ա դուրս գալիս:

----------

Lion (15.03.2017), Տրիբուն (15.03.2017)

----------


## Overdose

Հըմմ,, հետաքրքիր ա, էդ փոխզիջումներին կողմ քվեարկած  մարդիկ գոնե տեղյակ են, որ Հայաստանից արեւելք Ազերփայչանն ա իրա նախագահով ու փոխնախագահով?
ում եք զիջելու կամ փոխզիջելու...?

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էխ, 7 տարի առաջ էլ սենց ջուր էինք ծեծում :Ճ Ոշմիբան չի փոխվել: Իմիջայլոց, մարդամեկը եսիմոր թվին պնդում էր, որ էդ տարվա մինչև աշուն Ղարաբաղի հարցում բեկում է լինելու, տեսնես հասկացա՞վ, թե՞ իմացավ, որ ճիշտը մեկ մեկ սուտ ա դուրս գալիս:


մի հատ կոնստրուկտոր ընկեր ունեմ ասում ա "եթե շենքը սխալ ա սարքած ու չի փլվում մի ահագին վախտ, էդ չի նշանակում որ եթե մինչև հիմա չի փլվել, էլ չի փլվելու... ոչ, եթե մինչև հիմա չի փլվել ուրեմն փլվելու շանսերը գնալով մեծանում են... կամ ժամանակին կամրացնես, կամ էլ գլխիդ կփլվի"...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ավելացնեմ թութսիների ցեղասպանությունը, երբ հենց կրակ բացվեց, խաղաղապահներն առաջինը լքեցին տարածքը:
> 
> Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk


Էս թուրք նիդեռլանդական գզվռտոցը մի դեպք էլ հիշացրեց։ Էրդողանը էսօր շփացրել ա հոլանդացիների երեսին։ 

Սրեբրենիցայի կոտորածը։

ՄԱԿ-ի կողմից հայտարարված ու երաշխավորված անվտանգության գոտի, խաղաղապահներն էլ կանգնած։

----------


## Գաղթական

Հետաքրքիրա՝ իսկ ՀԱԿ անդամների ինչ-որ վիճակագրություն կա՞, թե ԼՏՊ-ի վերջին քաղաքական կուրսի ընտրումից հետո քանիսն են միացել կուսակցությանը հանուն գաղափարի ու քանիսը լքել այն..

ուզում եմ հուսալ, որ նման դեպքեր էլ եղած կլինեն, ինչն ամենալավ պատասխանը կլինի կուսակցությունը աղանդ համարողներին )))

----------


## Chuk

> Հետաքրքիրա՝ իսկ ՀԱԿ անդամների ինչ-որ վիճակագրություն կա՞, թե ԼՏՊ-ի վերջին քաղաքական կուրսի ընտրումից հետո քանիսն են միացել կուսակցությանը հանուն գաղափարի ու քանիսը լքել այն..
> 
> ուզում եմ հուսալ, որ նման դեպքեր էլ եղած կլինեն, ինչն ամենալավ պատասխանը կլինի կուսակցությունը աղանդ համարողներին )))


Կուսակցության շարքերը լքող չկա, գոնե իմ ինֆոյով: Կուսակցության վերջին լքածը կուսակցությունից հեռացված անդամ է, կապված ՏԻՄ ընտրությունների հետ:

Բայց քեզ հանգստացնեմ, կուսակցության մեջ կան մարդիկ, ովքեր համաձայն չեն փոխզիջման էս քաղաքականությանն ու էդ մասին բարձրաձայնում են: Կան նաև կուսակցության շարքերը համալրածներ, չգիտեմ արդեն պաշտոնական, թե դեռ համակրի տեսքով:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Բայց քեզ հանգստացնեմ, կուսակցության մեջ կան մարդիկ, ովքեր համաձայն չեն փոխզիջման էս քաղաքականությանն ու էդ մասին բարձրաձայնում են:


Ելնելով հարցի վերաբերյալ իմ մոտեցումից՝ ուրախ եմ սրա համար  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Ելնելով հարցի վերաբերյալ իմ մոտեցումից՝ ուրախ եմ սրա համար


Մեր մոտ խոսքի ազատություն ա, Գաղթական ջան: Իհարկե մի մասս նախընտրում ա անհամաձայնությունները ներսում քննարկել (օրինակ ես ներսում հայտնի եմ իմ «ըմբոստությամբ»), մյուս մասը հրապարակային էլ ա արտահայտվում ու որևէ մեկը երբևէ այդ կարծիքների վրա չի բռնանում:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Մեր մոտ խոսքի ազատություն ա, Գաղթական ջան: Իհարկե մի մասս նախընտրում ա անհամաձայնությունները ներսում քննարկել (օրինակ ես ներսում հայտնի եմ իմ «ըմբոստությամբ»), մյուս մասը հրապարակային էլ ա արտահայտվում ու որևէ մեկը երբևէ այդ կարծիքների վրա չի բռնանում:


այսինքն, ըստ նկարագրածիդ, կարելիա եզրակացնել, որ ՀԱԿ-ի ներսում մթնոլորտն առողջա:

խոստովանում եմ՝ չեմ հասցրել ամենայն ուշադրությամբ հետևել էս քարոզարշավների բոլոր զարգացումներին, բայց ինչքանով որ հետևել եմ՝ թե՛ ընտրված լոզունգից ու թե՛ առանձին հարցազրույցներից մոտս տպավորություն է ստեղծվել, թե ՀԱԿ-ն իր ամբողջ քաղաքական կուրսը կենտրոնացրել է «փոխզիջման» վրա..

գուցե իրոք ավելի լուրջ գաղափարական տարբերություններ կան, քան, այսպես կոչված, «պատերազմի» ու «խաղաղության» կուսակցություններ անվանարկումը, բայց ես դա չեմ նկատել, ինչն, անձամբ ինձ համար, բավական հիասթափեցնողա..

----------


## Lion

> Մեր մոտ խոսքի ազատություն ա, Գաղթական ջան: Իհարկե մի մասս նախընտրում ա անհամաձայնությունները ներսում քննարկել (օրինակ ես ներսում հայտնի եմ իմ «ըմբոստությամբ»), մյուս մասը հրապարակային էլ ա արտահայտվում ու որևէ մեկը երբևէ այդ կարծիքների վրա չի բռնանում:


Հետաքրքիր է, իսկ ինչով դու համաձայն չես ՀԱԿ քաղաքականության հետ, որ ըմբոստանում ես? Եթե գաղտնիք է, կարող ես չպատասխանել:

----------


## Chuk

> Հետաքրքիր է, իսկ ինչով դու համաձայն չես ՀԱԿ քաղաքականության հետ, որ ըմբոստանում ես? Եթե գաղտնիք է, կարող ես չպատասխանել:


Գաղտնիք չի։ Բայց արդեն գրել էի, որ ես նախընտրում եմ էդ հարցերը ներսում բարձրացնել։ Քեզ ասելու պատճառ չեմ տեսնում։...

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lion

Քո իրավունքն է, առանց դրա չեմ մեռնի, հաստատ - ուղղակի հետաքրքիր էր՝ մեր նախորդ խոսակցության ֆոնին... հետաքրքիր էր, թե, ըստ քեզ, այնուհանդերձ, ինչումն է ՀԱԿ սխալը?

----------


## Chuk

> Քո իրավունքն է, առանց դրա չեմ մեռնի, հաստատ - ուղղակի հետաքրքիր էր՝ մեր նախորդ խոսակցության ֆոնին... հետաքրքիր էր,թ ե, ըստ քեզ, այնուհանդերձ, ինչումն է ՀԱԿ սխալը?


Կարճ՝ լիքը հարցերում։ 

Բայց դրանք իմ համար աշխատանքային են։ Գլոբալ առումներով մենք համակարծիք ենք։

Հարևան թեմայի գրառումս tapatalk ծրագրի ինչ-որ սխալ էր, որն անսահման հետաքրքրեց։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ավետիք Իշխանյանի ֆեյսբուքյան էջից միջազգային հանրությանն էդպես անվերապահորեն հավատացողների համար.




> Հետաքրքրքկան է ծանոթանալ ՄԱԿ-ի ներքին վերահսկողության ծառայությունների գրասենյակի 2014թ, հրապարակված զեկույցին: Այն վերաբերում է 2010-2013թթ. ՄԱԿ-ի խաղաղապահ առաքելություններին, այդ թվում տեղի ունեցած միջադեպերին: Այսպես. քաղաքացիական բնակչության վրա գրանցվել են 507 զինված հարձակումներ, և խաղաղապահ ուժերը միջամտել են միայն 101(20%)-ին:

----------

Lion (19.03.2017), Գաղթական (19.03.2017), Տրիբուն (19.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Ավետիք Իշխանյանի ֆեյսբուքյան էջից միջազգային հանրությանն էդպես անվերապահորեն հավատացողների համար.


Մանրամասներն են հետաքրքիր, ոչ թե վերջնական թվերը: Կարելի ա գտնել էդ զեկույցը, մանրամասն սերտել, Բյուր ջան  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մանրամասներն են հետաքրքիր, ոչ թե վերջնական թվերը: Կարելի ա գտնել էդ զեկույցը, մանրամասն սերտել, Բյուր ջան


Խնդրեմ  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (19.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Խնդրեմ


Շնորհակալ եմ, կուսումնասիրեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ավետիք Իշխանյանի ֆեյսբուքյան էջից միջազգային հանրությանն էդպես անվերապահորեն հավատացողների համար.


Բա ինչքան հաշվետվություն կա ՄԱԿ-ի խաղաղապահների կողմից սեռական բռնությունների, այդ թվում երեխաների նկատմամբ, տրաֆիկինգի ու լիքը այլ քրեական հանցագործությունների մասին։

----------

Շինարար (19.03.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս հաղորդման ժամանակ Լևոն Զուրաբյանն ամեն ինչ արեց, որ ՀՀԿ-ն հազար անգամ ավելի խելամիտ երևա, քան ՀԱԿ-ը։ Մարդու լացը գալիս ա։ Զուրաբյանը իրա արտահայտած բոլոր մտքերով բացարձակ տկարամիտի տպավորություն էր թողնում։

----------

Gayl (24.03.2017), Lion (19.03.2017), Mr. Annoying (19.03.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Շատ հավասարակշռված արձագանք ԼՏՊ հարցազրույցին, ու վաբշե էս թեմային։

http://www.1in.am/2112180.html

----------

Lion (23.03.2017), Գաղթական (25.03.2017), Ներսես_AM (23.03.2017), Վիշապ (23.03.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> : Ընդհանրապես համարժե՞ք է այդ քննարկումը Հայաստանի իրավիճակին, հայկական պետականության խնդիրներին, Արցախի խնդրի թե՛ աշխարհաքաղաքական, թե՛ տարածաշրջանային և թե՛ զուտ ներհայկական համատեքստին: Թեև խնդիրը հռչակված է զարգացման, ժողովրդավարացման, կոռուպցիայի դեմ արդյունավետ պայքարի խոչընդոտ, այդուհանդերձ այդ պնդումների *փաստարկային բազան մեղմ ասած՝ վիճահարույց է,* համոզիչ չէ, եթե ընդհանրապես չխոսենք այդպիսի բազայի բացակայությունից:


մեղմ ասած անգրագետ հոդված ա...

----------

Chuk (24.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> մեղմ ասած անգրագետ հոդված ա...


Հակոբ Բադալյանի տարբեր անուններով, մեկը մյուսին հակասող հոդվածներն ինձ միշտ զվարճացրել են  :Jpit:

----------


## Gayl

> Էս հաղորդման ժամանակ Լևոն Զուրաբյանն ամեն ինչ արեց, որ ՀՀԿ-ն հազար անգամ ավելի խելամիտ երևա, քան ՀԱԿ-ը։ Մարդու լացը գալիս ա։ Զուրաբյանը իրա արտահայտած բոլոր մտքերով բացարձակ տկարամիտի տպավորություն էր թողնում։


Չէի տեսել։ Զուրաբյանը զրո ա։ Ոտից գլուխ շփեց վրեն։ 
Մոռթիք թողիք ձեր լևոնյան հնարքով ։ Այ քյալ կենգուրու մարդը ասում ա գնացինք , որ ստորագրենք թազա 10 անընդունելի պահանջ ներկայացրեց։ 
Չուկ մանրից համոզվում եմ, ոը ՀԱԿ-ը իշխանության ջրախացին ջուր լցնելու համար ա ։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հակոբ Բադալյանի տարբեր անուններով, մեկը մյուսին հակասող հոդվածներն ինձ միշտ զվարճացրել են


մարդկանց խաբում են ու իրանք էլ ծաղրի առարկա են դառնում... մարդը հանգիստ խղճով ուզում ա ասի որ կոնֆլիկտը կապ չունի՝ "փաստարկային բազա չկա"...

----------


## Chuk

Մեֆ, ես չեմ կարող իրա հոդվածները լուրջ ընդունել ու քննարկել։ Երբ մարդ օրական 5-10 հոդված ա գրում տարբեր անուններով, ըստ տվյալ անվան իմիջի ու պատվերի բոցանդակության, նշանակում ա, որ մի կողմից ինքն իրական տրամաբանական վերլուծություն չի գրում, և զուտ ժամանակի առումով չի կարող իրապես մշակել ասելիքը, ընդամենը ճամարտակություն ու գրչակություն ա անում։ Եթե սրան գումարում ենք, որ իրա պատվիրատուն իշխանությունն ա, սաղ ընկնում ա տեղը։ Թող մարդիկ իրա ասածներում խելոք բան տեսնեն ու գլուխները խելոք տմբտմբացնեն, ես միայն զվարճանում եմ էս թեմայով  :Wink: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Վիշապ

Ալիևը Նովրուզի իր ելույթում անդրադարձել է նաև ղարաբաղյան խնդրին

Մենք ստեղ՝ խաղաղություն, բարիդրացիություն, ինքը ընդեղ՝ պատերա՚զմ, պատերա՚զմ: 

Ասենք Բադալյանին, կամ իր կլոններին լուրջ չընդունեցիք, բան ա՞ փոխվում:

----------

Lion (24.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Ալիևը Նովրուզի իր ելույթում անդրադարձել է նաև ղարաբաղյան խնդրին
> 
> Մենք ստեղ՝ խաղաղություն, բարիդրացիություն, ինքը ընդեղ՝ պատերա՚զմ, պատերա՚զմ: 
> 
> Ասենք Բադալյանին, կամ իր կլոններին լուրջ չընդունեցիք, բան ա՞ փոխվում:


Ալիևը մի քանի օր առաջ Ֆրանսիայի նախագահի հետ հանդիպմանը հերթական անգամ հավաստել է փոխզիջման կարևորությունը:

Նորից չեք կարողանում իրարից տարբերել հռետորաբանությունը դիվանագիտությունից, ու մինչ փոխզիջման գնալը մաքսիմալը պոկել փորձելու քաղաքականությունը:

Բադալյանին լուրջ չընդունելուց բան չի փոխվում, իսկ այ ընդունելուց փոխվում ա: Այ հենց տենց քարոզիչների ու իշխանության կտերի տրամադրության տակ եք:

----------

Mephistopheles (24.03.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ալիևը մի քանի օր առաջ Ֆրանսիայի նախագահի հետ հանդիպմանը հերթական անգամ հավաստել է փոխզիջման կարևորությունը:
> 
> Նորից չեք կարողանում իրարից տարբերել հռետորաբանությունը դիվանագիտությունից, ու մինչ փոխզիջման գնալը մաքսիմալը պոկել փորձելու քաղաքականությունը:
> 
> Բադալյանին լուրջ չընդունելուց բան չի փոխվում, իսկ այ ընդունելուց փոխվում ա: Այ հենց տենց քարոզիչների ու իշխանության կտերի տրամադրության տակ եք:


Ապեր փոխզիջման կարևորությունը միշտ կարելի է հավաստել, խոսքի պատերազմից առաջ, պատերազմի ժամանակ, կամ պատերազմից հետո:
Քեզ զվարճալի չի թվու՞մ Ֆրանսիայի նախագահի հետ զրույցը հիմք ընդունելը մի ողջ քաղաքական դիրքորոշման համար: Իսկ ապրիլի պատերազմն էլ 100 զոհերով դիվանագիտոություն է՞ր, թե՞ հռետորաբանություն:
Արի մենք ֆեյք Բադալյանի հոդվածները կարդանք, դու էլ զբաղվի խաղաղությամբ:

----------

Lion (24.03.2017), Տրիբուն (24.03.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր փոխզիջման կարևորությունը միշտ կարելի է հավաստել, խոսքի պատերազմից առաջ, պատերազմի ժամանակ, կամ պատերազմից հետո:
> Քեզ զվարճալի չի թվու՞մ Ֆրանսիայի նախագահի հետ զրույցը հիմք ընդունելը մի ողջ քաղաքական դիրքորոշման համար: Իսկ ապրիլի պատերազմն էլ 100 զոհերով դիվանագիտոություն է՞ր, թե՞ հռետորաբանություն:
> Արի մենք ֆեյք Բադալյանի հոդվածները կարդանք, դու էլ զբաղվի խաղաղությամբ:


կարիք չկա ֆեյք բադալյանին կարդալ, կարանք դաշնակներին լսենք, ստյոպիկին լսենք, իրանք ֆեյք չեն... խոսք են տալիս որ առանց ղարաբաղի սաղ լավ անելու են...

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ինչ հեշտ են սաղ մոռանում հենց մեր Սերժի հայտարարությունների ու ստորագրությունների տարբերություն։

Էլի հիշեցնեմ, *հայտարարում* էր, որ ԵՏՄ մտնելու մասին ոչ մի խոսք չկա, իսկ փաստացի մի քանի ամիս անց արդեն սաղ ստորագրած էր, մենակ էլ ԵՏՄ-ում էինք։

Մի բան ա, թե ինչ ես ասում քո ժողովրդին (որին ինչ ուզես կասես ու ոչ մեկ չի կանչելու պատասխանատվության), այլ բան են Պուտինն ու մնացած ջոջերը։

----------

Chuk (24.03.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ասենք Բադալյանին, կամ իր կլոններին լուրջ չընդունեցիք, բան ա՞ փոխվում:


Մոր կլոնը փաթթած ունի իրանց «դիվանագիտությունը»։ 

http://m.lragir.am/index/arm/1/comments/view/150245

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինչ հեշտ են սաղ մոռանում հենց մեր Սերժի հայտարարությունների ու ստորագրությունների տարբերություն։
> 
> Էլի հիշեցնեմ, *հայտարարում* էր, որ ԵՏՄ մտնելու մասին ոչ մի խոսք չկա, իսկ փաստացի մի քանի ամիս անց արդեն սաղ ստորագրած էր, մենակ էլ ԵՏՄ-ում էինք։
> 
> Մի բան ա, թե ինչ ես ասում քո ժողովրդին (որին ինչ ուզես կասես ու ոչ մեկ չի կանչելու պատասխանատվության), այլ բան են Պուտինն ու մնացած ջոջերը։


Այ, իրոք շատ լավ օրինակ ես բերել: Նույն կերպ էլ Սերժիկը բոլոր եվրոպացի ջոջերին ասում էր, հեսա Ասոցացման Համաձայնագիր եմ ձեր հետ ստորագրում, չորս տարի բանակցում էր հետները, մեր ուղին Եվրոպան ա, ու՞մ խեռին ա մաքսայնի միությունը.... Հետո գնաց ու ԵՏՄ մտավ: Այսինքն, քանի՞ կոպեկի արժեք ուներ Սերժիկի խոսքը: 

Նենց որ, ձեր գործն ա, կարաք Ալիևին հավատաք, որ Օլանդին մի բան ասել ա, ուրեմն տենց ա ․․․ դե դվանագիտություն ա էլի, քաղաքականություն ա (դոդի ակնաջը կանչի) լիքը ստեղ փիս խելոք մարդիկ կան, դիվանագիտությունից ու քաղաքականությունից խիստ հասկացող, ուրիշներին էլ մեղմ ժպիտով խելք ու խրատ տվող։ Ասում եմ ընտրություններից հետո ՀՀ արտգործնախարար Զուրաբյան Լևոնին ա պետք նշանակել, նա ուժեղ դիվանագետ ա։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ավելի մատչելի գրեմ. Ասածը օդի մեջ տռֆս ա, որոշիչը թուղթն ա, որը Ալիևը ոչ մի անգամ չի ճղել։

Sent from my P8000 using Tapatalk

----------

Chuk (24.03.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ավելի մատչելի գրեմ. Ասածը օդի մեջ տռֆս ա, որոշիչը թուղթն ա, որը Ալիևը ոչ մի անգամ չի ճղել։
> 
> Sent from my P8000 using Tapatalk


Չի ստորագրել:

Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk

----------

Տրիբուն (24.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր փոխզիջման կարևորությունը միշտ կարելի է հավաստել, խոսքի պատերազմից առաջ, պատերազմի ժամանակ, կամ պատերազմից հետո:
> Քեզ զվարճալի չի թվու՞մ Ֆրանսիայի նախագահի հետ զրույցը հիմք ընդունելը մի ողջ քաղաքական դիրքորոշման համար: Իսկ ապրիլի պատերազմն էլ 100 զոհերով դիվանագիտոություն է՞ր, թե՞ հռետորաբանություն:
> Արի մենք ֆեյք Բադալյանի հոդվածները կարդանք, դու էլ զբաղվի խաղաղությամբ:


Ապրիլյան պատերազմը չհանգուցալուծված խնդրի արդյունք ա: Ու էդպիսիք, ավելի թեթևներն ու ավելի կոշտերը՝ ընդհուպ մինչև լայնամաշտաբ պատերազմ, անընդհատ լինելու են, քանի չկա հանգուցալուծում: 

Ինչ վերաբերում է հռետորաբանությանը, ապա մի քանի ցիտատ.

«Դրա հետ մեկտեղ, մենք պատրաստ ենք համաչափ պատասխան տալ նոր պատերազմ սկսելու ցանկացած փորձի», Ս. Սարգսյան, Մոսկվայի միջազգային հարաբերությունների պետական ինստիտուտ, 14.03.2017

«Մեր դիրքորոշումն անփոփոխ է՝ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի հիմնախնդիրը կարող է լուծվել միայն Արցախի ժողովրդի ազատ ինքնորոշմամբ», ««Դրա փոխարեն մենք լավ պատկերացնում ենք մեր Զինված ուժերի առջև դրված խնդիրները: Մեր ռեսուրսները լիովին բավարարում են այդ խնդիրները լուծելու համար», Սերժ Սարգսյան, ՀՀԿ 16-րդ համագումար

Սրան գումարում են հրապարակային Ազգ-Բանակ կոնցեպտը:

Ինչպես նաև Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթից հատված.
«Սեփական նախաձեռնությամբ սանձազերծված հաջորդ պատե­րազ­մում, երբ էլ այն պատահի, Ադրբեջանը, հաստատաբար, դառը պարտություն կկրի ու եւս մի քանի շրջան կկորցնի։ Իսկ թե դրանից հետո ինչ տեղի կունենա, միայն Աստծուն է հայտնի»



Հռետորաբանությունը այ սենց սպառնալիքներն ու զգուշացումներն են, որ մենք ռազմական ձևով մեր խնդիրը կլուծենք: Սա հաղթող կողմի խոսքն է: Պարտվողինը նաև հռետորաբանությունը պետք է լինի, որ կորցրածը հետ կբերենք: Բայց դե երկու կողմն էլ նստած են բանակցության սեղանին ու պայմանավորվում են փոխզիջման մասին: Ալիևը հաջողացնում է փոխզիջման բանակցություններին ավելին կորզել, քան նախորդ պահին ուներ, երևի ավելի լավ դիվանագետ է, քան սերժիկը: Սերժիկը դուխը չի հերիքում բանակցածը կյանքի կոչել, որտև մեզ էնքան է կուտ տվել, որ մտածում է, կբզկտենք: Լևոնն ասում է, ուշացնում եք, հաջորդ պահին ավելի հետույքային ա լինելու: Սա ա, ուրիշ բան չկա:

Մնացածը ձեր զգացմունքային զեղումներն ու միշիկի Բադալյանների ու քաղաքետները պատվիրված զառանցանքները:

----------

John (24.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Չի ստորագրել:
> 
> Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk


97-ին Ադրբեջանական կողմը ստորագրել էր: Սա ուղղակի, պատկերն ամբողջացնելու համար:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 97-ին Ադրբեջանական կողմը ստորագրել էր: Սա ուղղակի, պատկերն ամբողջացնելու համար:


Ի՞նչը: Մադրիդօան փաստաթուղթ էն ժամանակ չկար:

Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk

----------


## Chuk

> Ի՞նչը: Մադրիդօան փաստաթուղթ էն ժամանակ չկար:
> 
> Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk


Փուլային տարբերակը: Էսօրվա Մադրիդյանը դրա ձևափոխված տարբերակն է՝ ի վնաս մեզ:

Ավելի մանրամասն՝ էստեղ. http://www.aniarc.am/2016/12/26/vlad...-step-by-step/

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Փուլային տարբերակը: Էսօրվա Մադրիդյանը դրա ձևափոխված տարբերակն է՝ ի վնաս մեզ:
> 
> Ավելի մանրամասն՝ էստեղ. http://www.aniarc.am/2016/12/26/vlad...-step-by-step/


Արտ, 97-ին պապա Ալիևն էր ու ուրիշ փաստաթուղթ: Ես մադրիդյանի մասին եմ ասում, որ որդի Ալիևը չի ստորագրում: Արտակն ասում ա՝ չի ճղում, ես էլ ասում եմ՝ չի էլ ստորագրում:

Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, 97-ին պապա Ալիևն էր ու ուրիշ փաստաթուղթ: Ես մադրիդյանի մասին եմ ասում, որ որդի Ալիևը չի ստորագրում: Արտակն ասում ա՝ չի ճղում, ես էլ ասում եմ՝ չի էլ ստորագրում:
> 
> Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk


Ես էլ բացատրում եմ, որ չի ստորագրում, որտև ավելին ա ուզում պոկի: Բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ համաձայնությունը կա: 
Ասում եմ որ ադրբեջանական կողմը իրենց համար ավելի անշահեկան տարբերակ էլ են ստորագրել: Ու կապ չունի, նախագահի աթոռին ով ա, էլի կստորագրեն: Ալիևը աստված կամ սատանա չի, շարքային քաղաքական գործիչ ա, չի կարելի ամեն ինչ իրա անձին կապել:

Ու ասում եմ, որ միշտ էլ նույն բանն է լինելու բանակցային սեղանին, որոշ դետալների տարբերությամբ, անունը Մադրիդյան լինի թե սարիբեկյան: Ու որ Մադրիդյանը էն ժամանակվա փուլայինի ածանցյալն ա:

Շատ պարզ բաներ եմ ասում, Բյուր:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես էլ բացատրում եմ, որ չի ստորագրում, որտև ավելին ա ուզում պոկի: Բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ համաձայնությունը կա: 
> Ասում եմ որ ադրբեջանական կողմը իրենց համար ավելի անշահեկան տարբերակ էլ են ստորագրել: Ու կապ չունի, նախագահի աթոռին ով ա, էլի կստորագրեն: Ալիևը աստված կամ սատանա չի, շարքային քաղաքական գործիչ ա, չի կարելի ամեն ինչ իրա անձին կապել:
> 
> Ու ասում եմ, որ միշտ էլ նույն բանն է լինելու բանակցային սեղանին, որոշ դետալների տարբերությամբ, անունը Մադրիդյան լինի թե սարիբեկյան: Ու որ Մադրիդյանը էն ժամանակվա փուլայինի ածանցյալն ա:
> 
> Շատ պարզ բաներ եմ ասում, Բյուր:


Ճիշտ ես, ավելին ա ուզում: Ղարաբաղն ու Սյունիքն էլ հետը, որ մնացածը հեշտ լինի: Մի հատ էլ իրա մեծ ախպեր Էրդողանին նայի, որ արդեն սաղ Եվրոպան ա իրար խառնում, ու պատկերացրու մեր վերջն ինչ ա լինելու: 

Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk

----------

Lion (24.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Ճիշտ ես, ավելին ա ուզում: Ղարաբաղն ու Սյունիքն էլ հետը, որ մնացածը հեշտ լինի: Մի հատ էլ իրա մեծ ախպեր Էրդողանին նայի, որ արդեն սաղ Եվրոպան ա իրար խառնում, ու պատկերացրու մեր վերջն ինչ ա լինելու: 
> 
> Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk


Որ ձև ունենա, իհարկե Ղարաբաղն ու Սյունիքն էլ կուզի, Երևանն էլ վրադիր: Բայց ձև չունի, ու էս գրածդ հեքիաթ ա, որն ինքն իրա ժողովրդին ա հրամցնում, բայց բանակցային սեղանին ուրիշ բաներից ա խոսում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Որ ձև ունենա, իհարկե Ղարաբաղն ու Սյունիքն էլ կուզի, Երևանն էլ վրադիր: Բայց ձև չունի, ու էս գրածդ հեքիաթ ա, որն ինքն իրա ժողովրդին ա հրամցնում, բայց բանակցային սեղանին ուրիշ բաներից ա խոսում:


Հա, մոռացել էի, միջազգային հանրությունը չի թողնի:

Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk

----------

Lion (24.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Հա, մոռացել էի, միջազգային հանրությունը չի թողնի:
> 
> Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk


Հա, մոռացել էի, ալիևն ամենազոր ա, անունը լսում ենք, անում ենք տակներս:

----------


## Շինարար

Ես քանի գնում ավելի եմ համոզվում որ ճիշտը Լևոնն ա, մենք պիտի ձգտենք, որ էդ հարցը լուծվի: հերիք ա բոլ ա, օրը մի էրեխա ա զոհվում: եթե ես գտնում եմ, որ չէ, ամեն կերպ պետք ա ստատուս քվոն պահել, անկախ սեռիցս տարիքիցս պիտի գնամ սահմանին կանգնեմ, չէ՞, ուրիշի էրեխու արյան հաշվին բարոյական իրավունք չունեմ մեծախոսելու: Ինչ վերաբերվում ա Ալիևի կամ Էրդողանի ախորժակին, բա ինչի՞ համար ա մեր բանակը, մենք էլի պիտի պատրաստ լինենք, բայց էն ժամանակ արդեն միջազգային հանրության հետ այլ լեզվով կխոսանք, եթե իրանք չկարողանան երաշխիքները ապահովել, բայց էս իրավիճակում՝ գրողը տանի, օրը մի էրեխու արյան գնով իմ ազգային փառասիրությունը շոյել չեմ ուզում: 


ոչ ԱԼիևն ա անմահ ու հավերժ ու ոչ Էրդողանը: մեզ պետք ա շնչել: հա, ես էլի գտնում եմ, որ էս հարցում արդարը մենք ենք, Գանձակն ու Բաքուն էլ գրաված լինեինք, արդարը մենք ենք, բայց գրողը տանի ուրիշ բան ստեղծած լինեինք էս քսան տարիների ընթացքում՝ Լևոնից հետո, նենց պետություն, որի հետ հաշվի նստեին, որը միջազգային ասպարեզում կշիռ ունենան, որը, մեռա ասելով, լիներ ազատականության օրինակ միջազգային հանրության աչքում, կոռուպցիա էս չափերի չունենայինք, զինվորի հաց չուտեինք գեներալից մինչև ենթասպա, էն վաղտ այլ կերպ կխոսեինք: որովհետև էս հարցում մենք արդար ենք: բայց բանակը թալանող, հյուծացնող գեներալը հետո մեծ-մեծ խոսում ա Բաքու հասնելու մասին, մենք էլ հիացած նայում ենք: Լևոնի վաղտ մարդ կարար իրան լավ զգար, որ էս մեր նախագահն ա, հիմա գոնե դրանով չենք կարում լավ զգանք:


Ես ՀԱԿ-ի համակիրը չեմ, ոչ մեկն էլ էնտեղ աչքիս լույսը չի, բացի Չուկից, էդ էլ թեկնածու չի:ԴԴ, բայց միակ մարդը որը խոսում ա իմ համար առաջին հոգսից ու պատրաստ ա լուծման գնալ, Լևոնն ա, իսկ իմ համար առաջին հոգսը սահմանին զոհվող տղերքն են ու իմ եսասիրությունը, որ պատրաստ չեմ ամեն բան թողնել ու գնալ իրանց կողքին կանգնել: Ու հետն էլ չեմ ուզում էդ էրեխեքի արյան համար մեղավոր զգալ: Դե ո՞նց անենք:

----------

Chuk (24.03.2017), John (24.03.2017), Mephistopheles (24.03.2017), Աթեիստ (24.03.2017), Արէա (24.03.2017), Հարդ (24.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> բացի Չուկից, էդ էլ թեկնածու չի:ԴԴ


Ասա՝ առաջադրվեիր էլի  :Jpit:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ասա՝ առաջադրվեիր էլի


խի չեմ ասե՞լ

----------


## Chuk

> խի չեմ ասե՞լ


Ինքս ինձ էի ասում  :Jpit:

----------

Շինարար (24.03.2017)

----------


## Հարդ

> Ես քանի գնում ավելի եմ համոզվում որ ճիշտը Լևոնն ա, մենք պիտի ձգտենք, որ էդ հարցը լուծվի: հերիք ա բոլ ա, օրը մի էրեխա ա զոհվում: *եթե ես գտնում եմ, որ չէ, ամեն կերպ պետք ա ստատուս քվոն պահել, անկախ սեռիցս տարիքիցս պիտի գնամ սահմանին կանգնեմ, չէ՞, ուրիշի էրեխու արյան հաշվին բարոյական իրավունք չունեմ մեծախոսելու:* Ինչ վերաբերվում ա Ալիևի կամ Էրդողանի ախորժակին, բա ինչի՞ համար ա մեր բանակը, մենք էլի պիտի պատրաստ լինենք, բայց էն ժամանակ արդեն միջազգային հանրության հետ այլ լեզվով կխոսանք, եթե իրանք չկարողանան երաշխիքները ապահովել, բայց էս իրավիճակում՝ գրողը տանի, օրը մի էրեխու արյան գնով իմ ազգային փառասիրությունը շոյել չեմ ուզում: 
> 
> 
> ոչ ԱԼիևն ա անմահ ու հավերժ ու ոչ Էրդողանը: մեզ պետք ա շնչել: հա, ես էլի գտնում եմ, որ էս հարցում արդարը մենք ենք, Գանձակն ու Բաքուն էլ գրաված լինեինք, արդարը մենք ենք, բայց գրողը տանի ուրիշ բան ստեղծած լինեինք *էս քսան տարիների ընթացքում՝ Լևոնից հետո, նենց պետություն, որի հետ հաշվի նստեին, որը միջազգային ասպարեզում կշիռ ունենան, որը, մեռա ասելով, լիներ ազատականության օրինակ միջազգային հանրության աչքում, կոռուպցիա էս չափերի չունենայինք, զինվորի հաց չուտեինք գեներալից մինչև ենթասպա, էն վաղտ այլ կերպ կխոսեինք: որովհետև էս հարցում մենք արդար ենք: բայց բանակը թալանող, հյուծացնող գեներալը հետո մեծ-մեծ խոսում ա Բաքու հասնելու մասին, մենք էլ հիացած նայում ենք:* Լևոնի վաղտ մարդ կարար իրան լավ զգար, որ էս մեր նախագահն ա, հիմա գոնե դրանով չենք կարում լավ զգանք:


Նշածս տեղերը ահավոր սրտիցս են, նույն բառերով էլ էդ մտածել եմ:
Մենք ունեինք հաղթանակից հետո կլոր 25 տարի երկիր կառուցելու էնպես՝ որ էսօրվա օրով ասեինք ոչ մի թիզ հող ու դա ոչ թե իրականությունից կտրված մարդու արտահայտություն ընկալվեր, այլ լրիվ հնարավոր բան: Բայց մենք մենակ մսխեցինք էդ ժամանակը: Իսկ մի գուցե հիմա մեր պատի՞ժն ա, որ էսօր կամ վաղը ստիպված ենք լինելու մադրիդյան սկզբունքներով հող զիջել (պլյուս մինուս մեկ կամ երկու ռայոն):

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չի ստորագրել:
> 
> Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk


Հա էլի, պիտի Ալիևը թուղթը ճղեր, շփցներ Օլանդի ու Պուծինի էրեսին, չիշիկ աներ վրեքը, մեր քրֆեր, մի մի հատ էլ չափալախ տար, որ ասեինք դե մարդը խաղաղություն ոնց որ չի ուզում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Աչքիս ՀՀԿ-ՀԱԿ կոալիցիայա լինելու։ ։) Իրար արժանի չմոներ։ Դաժե դոդն ա իրանց շատ։ Սերժիկը քաղաքական գործունեության մայրամուտին կնետվի իրեն ծնողի գիրկը։ ԼՏՊ-ն էլ կընդունի անառակ զավակի վերադարձը։ 

Ու ես էլի իմ պարզ հարցի պատասխանը չեմ գտնում - սաղ բանակցում են էտ Մադրիդյանի շուրջ, սաղ ուզում են փոխզիջում, միջազային ամենազոր հանրությունը Ռուսյո գլխավորությամբ օրհնել ա, մի երկու մանր բան ա մնացել համաձայնեցնեն ու ստորագրեն։ Մեր դերն ու նշանակությունն ինչու՞մն ա։ Կոնկրետ իմը, ասենք։ Արա ստորագրեք խաղաղություն հաստատեք, ու՞մ եք սպասում։ 

Լավ Սերժիկը դոդ ա չի ջոգում, որ ինքը պիտու վռազ ստորագրի, որ մեզ լավ լինի։ Էն Ալիևն էլ հո ռացիոնալ ա, թող ինքը վռազ ստորագրի։ 

Կոպիտ ասած, մեզ հանգիստ թողեք, դուք խելոք դիվանագետներով համաձայնության էկեք։ Ես կարող ա ձեզ պասլատ անեմ նախույ, բայց ո՞վ ենք մենք։ Յանի մինչև հիմա շատ եք մեր կարծիքը հաշվի առել, որ հիմա հաշվի առնեք։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (24.03.2017), Վիշապ (24.03.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Տրիբուն, հակ-հհկ կոալիցիայի մասին էրեկ ես էլ էի ասում: Մեկ ասեցի՝ գամ ստեղ, Չուկի հետ գրազ գամ, մեկ էլ ասեցի՝ լավ է, հավես չկա:

Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արտ, 97-ին պապա Ալիևն էր ու ուրիշ փաստաթուղթ: Ես մադրիդյանի մասին եմ ասում, որ որդի Ալիևը չի ստորագրում: Արտակն ասում ա՝ չի ճղում, ես էլ ասում եմ՝ չի էլ ստորագրում:
> 
> Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk


մենք էլ չենք ստորագրում

----------


## Շինարար

> Աչքիս ՀՀԿ-ՀԱԿ կոալիցիայա լինելու։ ։) Իրար արժանի չմոներ։ Դաժե դոդն ա իրանց շատ։ Սերժիկը քաղաքական գործունեության մայրամուտին կնետվի իրեն ծնողի գիրկը։ ԼՏՊ-ն էլ կընդունի անառակ զավակի վերադարձը։ 
> 
> Ու ես էլի իմ պարզ հարցի պատասխանը չեմ գտնում - սաղ բանակցում են էտ Մադրիդյանի շուրջ, սաղ ուզում են փոխզիջում, միջազային ամենազոր հանրությունը Ռուսյո գլխավորությամբ օրհնել ա, մի երկու մանր բան ա մնացել համաձայնեցնեն ու ստորագրեն։ Մեր դերն ու նշանակությունն ինչու՞մն ա։ Կոնկրետ իմը, ասենք։ Արա ստորագրեք խաղաղություն հաստատեք, ու՞մ եք սպասում։ 
> 
> Լավ Սերժիկը դոդ ա չի ջոգում, որ ինքը պիտու վռազ ստորագրի, որ մեզ լավ լինի։ Էն Ալիևն էլ հո ռացիոնալ ա, թող ինքը վռազ ստորագրի։ 
> 
> Կոպիտ ասած, մեզ հանգիստ թողեք, դուք խելոք դիվանագետներով համաձայնության էկեք։ Ես կարող ա ձեզ պասլատ անեմ նախույ, բայց ո՞վ ենք մենք։ Յանի մինչև հիմա շատ եք մեր կարծիքը հաշվի առել, որ հիմա հաշվի առնեք։


դու նա ես, որ եթե դու դեմ լինես, ես դեմ լինեմ, բժիշկը դեմ լինի, ուսուցիչը դեմ լինի, Սերժիկը ստորագրի, ազգովի դուրս ենք գալու փողոց: Դու պիտի պատրաստ լինես էդ ստորագրմանը, որ ստորագրեն: Ես տենց եմ հասկանում: Բայց քանի ես ու դու ասում ենք՝ չէ, որ չէ, հա դե պատերազմ ա, էրեխեք են, զոհվում են, բա հողը արյամբ են պահում և այլն, իրանք էդ հողը իրանց տակ չեն զգում ստորագրելու:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Աչքիս ՀՀԿ-ՀԱԿ կոալիցիայա լինելու։ ։) Իրար արժանի չմոներ։ Դաժե դոդն ա իրանց շատ։ Սերժիկը քաղաքական գործունեության մայրամուտին կնետվի իրեն ծնողի գիրկը։ ԼՏՊ-ն էլ կընդունի անառակ զավակի վերադարձը։ 
> 
> Ու ես էլի իմ պարզ հարցի պատասխանը չեմ գտնում - սաղ բանակցում են էտ Մադրիդյանի շուրջ, սաղ ուզում են փոխզիջում, միջազային ամենազոր հանրությունը Ռուսյո գլխավորությամբ օրհնել ա, մի երկու մանր բան ա մնացել համաձայնեցնեն ու ստորագրեն։ Մեր դերն ու նշանակությունն ինչու՞մն ա։ Կոնկրետ իմը, ասենք։ Արա ստորագրեք խաղաղություն հաստատեք, ու՞մ եք սպասում։ 
> 
> Լավ Սերժիկը դոդ ա չի ջոգում, որ ինքը պիտու վռազ ստորագրի, որ մեզ լավ լինի։ Էն Ալիևն էլ հո ռացիոնալ ա, թող ինքը վռազ ստորագրի։ 
> 
> Կոպիտ ասած, մեզ հանգիստ թողեք, դուք խելոք դիվանագետներով համաձայնության էկեք։ Ես կարող ա ձեզ պասլատ անեմ նախույ, բայց ո՞վ ենք մենք։ Յանի մինչև հիմա շատ եք մեր կարծիքը հաշվի առել, որ հիմա հաշվի առնեք։


գազի, լուսի, մառշռուտկի գների համար պայքարում ե՞նք,  խաղաղության համար էլ պայքարենք, ի՞նչ ա եղել որ... մեջը փող չկա, բայց գոնե մի երկու երեխա քիչ կմեռնի....

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> դու նա ես, որ եթե դու դեմ լինես, ես դեմ լինեմ, բժիշկը դեմ լինի, ուսուցիչը դեմ լինի, Սերժիկը ստորագրի, ազգովի դուրս ենք գալու փողոց: Դու պիտի պատրաստ լինես էդ ստորագրմանը, որ ստորագրեն: Ես տենց եմ հասկանում: Բայց քանի ես ու դու ասում ենք՝ չէ, որ չէ, հա դե պատերազմ ա, էրեխեք են, զոհվում են, բա հողը արյամբ են պահում և այլն, իրանք էդ հողը իրանց տակ չեն զգում ստորագրելու:


Հա, ճիշտ ա, որ հող հանձնեն, էլ էրեխա չի զոհվի, խաղաղություն կլինի:
Ես ձեր տրամաբանության ընթացքը չեմ հասկանում: Լուրջ:

Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk

----------

Lion (24.03.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա, ճիշտ ա, որ հող հանձնեն, էլ էրեխա չի զոհվի, խաղաղություն կլինի:
> Ես ձեր տրամաբանության ընթացքը չեմ հասկանում: Լուրջ:
> 
> Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk


ոչ ոք չի ասում հող տանք որ չմեռնենք... էդ դուք եք տենց հասկանում... դուք հլա էն մտքին եք որ հողերն ա մեր ուժն ու անվտանգությունը, անուղղակիորեն բանակի ու երեխեքի կարևորությունը հավասարացնում եք 0-ի...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ոչ ոք չի ասում հող տանք որ չմեռնենք... էդ դուք եք տենց հասկանում... դուք հլա էն մտքին եք որ հողերն ա մեր ուժն ու անվտանգությունը, անուղղակիորեն բանակի ու երեխեքի կարևորությունը հավասարացնում եք 0-ի...


Ո՞վ ա տենց բան ասել: Է եթե էդ բանակը հիմա էլ, հող տալուց հետո էլ մեր անվտանգության երաշխիքն ա, չի՞ ստացվում, որ հիմա էլ, հետո էլ անվտանգության կարիք լինելու ա: Չի՞ ստացվում, որ էլի էրեխեքը զոհվելու են, էս անգամ ավելի շատ ու ավելի հեշտ, որտև չորս կողմից ա Ադրբեջանը հարձակվելու: Բա էլ ինչի՞ հող տաս: Որ մարդ ես, կարո՞ղ ա ամեն դեպքում Ալիևը ներսից մաքուր մարդ ա:

Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk

----------

Lion (24.03.2017)

----------


## Gayl

> Ես քանի գնում ավելի եմ համոզվում որ ճիշտը Լևոնն ա, մենք պիտի ձգտենք, որ էդ հարցը լուծվի: հերիք ա բոլ ա, օրը մի էրեխա ա զոհվում: եթե ես գտնում եմ, որ չէ, ամեն կերպ պետք ա ստատուս քվոն պահել, անկախ սեռիցս տարիքիցս պիտի գնամ սահմանին կանգնեմ, չէ՞, ուրիշի էրեխու արյան հաշվին բարոյական իրավունք չունեմ մեծախոսելու: Ինչ վերաբերվում ա Ալիևի կամ Էրդողանի ախորժակին, բա ինչի՞ համար ա մեր բանակը, մենք էլի պիտի պատրաստ լինենք, բայց էն ժամանակ արդեն միջազգային հանրության հետ այլ լեզվով կխոսանք, եթե իրանք չկարողանան երաշխիքները ապահովել, բայց էս իրավիճակում՝ գրողը տանի, օրը մի էրեխու արյան գնով իմ ազգային փառասիրությունը շոյել չեմ ուզում: 
> 
> 
> ոչ ԱԼիևն ա անմահ ու հավերժ ու ոչ Էրդողանը: մեզ պետք ա շնչել: հա, ես էլի գտնում եմ, որ էս հարցում արդարը մենք ենք, Գանձակն ու Բաքուն էլ գրաված լինեինք, արդարը մենք ենք, բայց գրողը տանի ուրիշ բան ստեղծած լինեինք էս քսան տարիների ընթացքում՝ Լևոնից հետո, նենց պետություն, որի հետ հաշվի նստեին, որը միջազգային ասպարեզում կշիռ ունենան, որը, մեռա ասելով, լիներ ազատականության օրինակ միջազգային հանրության աչքում, կոռուպցիա էս չափերի չունենայինք, զինվորի հաց չուտեինք գեներալից մինչև ենթասպա, էն վաղտ այլ կերպ կխոսեինք: որովհետև էս հարցում մենք արդար ենք: բայց բանակը թալանող, հյուծացնող գեներալը հետո մեծ-մեծ խոսում ա Բաքու հասնելու մասին, մենք էլ հիացած նայում ենք: Լևոնի վաղտ մարդ կարար իրան լավ զգար, որ էս մեր նախագահն ա, հիմա գոնե դրանով չենք կարում լավ զգանք:
> 
> 
> Ես ՀԱԿ-ի համակիրը չեմ, ոչ մեկն էլ էնտեղ աչքիս լույսը չի, բացի Չուկից, էդ էլ թեկնածու չի:ԴԴ, բայց միակ մարդը որը խոսում ա իմ համար առաջին հոգսից ու պատրաստ ա լուծման գնալ, Լևոնն ա, իսկ իմ համար առաջին հոգսը սահմանին զոհվող տղերքն են ու իմ եսասիրությունը, որ պատրաստ չեմ ամեն բան թողնել ու գնալ իրանց կողքին կանգնել: Ու հետն էլ չեմ ուզում էդ էրեխեքի արյան համար մեղավոր զգալ: Դե ո՞նց անենք:


Այսինքն վստահ ես, որ հող հանձնելով մեր անվտանգությունն ենք ապահովում? Բա որ մի տաս տարի հետո մտնեն ու 88 ի ցեղասպանությունը կրկնեն? Էդ դու չէիր Մոնթեի խոսքերը կրկնում? Իբր հենց նոր սիրտդ սկսեց մղկտալ?

----------

Lion (24.03.2017)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հա, ճիշտ ա, որ հող հանձնեն, էլ էրեխա չի զոհվի, խաղաղություն կլինի:
> Ես ձեր տրամաբանության ընթացքը չեմ հասկանում: Լուրջ:
> 
> Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk


բա բանակն ինչի՞ համար ա, դու հող չես տալիս օդի մեջ, դու փոխզիջման ես գնում՝ խնդրի լուծման համար: իմ տրամաբանությունն էն ա, որ եթե ես քո տրամաբանությամբ եմ մտածում, պիտի գնամ սահմանին կանգնեմ, չէ՝ ուրեմն պիտի փորձեմ ամեն ինչ անել, որ իմ ապահովության համար ոչ ոք չզոհվի

----------


## Վիշապ

> դու նա ես, որ եթե դու դեմ լինես, ես դեմ լինեմ, բժիշկը դեմ լինի, ուսուցիչը դեմ լինի, Սերժիկը ստորագրի, ազգովի դուրս ենք գալու փողոց: Դու պիտի պատրաստ լինես էդ ստորագրմանը, որ ստորագրեն: Ես տենց եմ հասկանում: Բայց քանի ես ու դու ասում ենք՝ չէ, որ չէ, հա դե պատերազմ ա, էրեխեք են, զոհվում են, բա հողը արյամբ են պահում և այլն, իրանք էդ հողը իրանց տակ չեն զգում ստորագրելու:


Բժիշկ, ուսուցիչ․․․ ։Ճ Շինարար բժիշկներն ու ուսուցիչները համարյա սաղ հանրապետական են, մնում եք դու, Տրիբունը ու խոսքի ես :Ճ 
Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա ժողովուրդը փողոց լցվելով ոչ մի բան չի կարողացել անի վերջին 25 տարում, սկսած 96-ի Լևոնի խայտառակ ընտրություններից վերջացրած վերջերս մարտի 1 ով, Սասնա Ծռերով, Հաց Բերողով։ Հիմա քեզ թվում է, սաղ համաձայն են «խաղաղություն» ստորագրելուն, մնացել է «հայ ժողովրդին»՝ բժիշկներին ու ուսուցիչներին համոզելը՞ ։Ճ Ապեր, էս ժողովդրին, որ հարցնես, մենք պատրաստ ենք Հայաստանն էլ հանձնելուն, հատկապես Սերժին ու Լևոնին ձրի, առանց հավայի բանակցությունների կտանք։ 
Ու առհասարակ, մենք Հայաստանը վաղուց արդեն հանձնել են ներքին ղզլբաշներին, որ եղած չեղածը քամուն տան, անունն էլ դնեն Ղարաբաղն ա մեղավոր, որ Հայաստանը չի զարգանում։ 
Ու ասել Տրիբունին՝ համաձայնեցրեք, ստորագրեք, ունեցեք ձեր խաղաղությունը, խանգարող չկա։ Մի երկու բողոքողի էլ դժվար չի մի երկու հազար միլիցեքով բերման ենթարկելն ու դաստիարակելը։ 
Մնացել ա Ալիևը ստորագրի, բայց մի հատ ինքներդ ձեզ դրեք Ալիևի տեղը, խաղաղություն մուրացողների կամ փալասների հետ բան կստորագրե՞ք։ 
ԼՏՊ-ն մեր պատմության մեջ կմնա որպես հերթական ամենաոռի ու անթասիբ դեմքերից մեկը, լավ հիշեք։ Չուկ, հավես չկա։

----------

Chilly (24.03.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (24.03.2017), Գաղթական (25.03.2017), Տրիբուն (24.03.2017)

----------


## Շինարար

> Այսինքն վստահ ես, որ հող հանձնելով մեր անվտանգությունն ենք ապահովում? Բա որ մի տաս տարի հետո մտնեն ու 88 ի ցեղասպանությունը կրկնեն? Էդ դու չէիր Մոնթեի խոսքերը կրկնում? Իբր հենց նոր սիրտդ սկսեց մղկտալ?


ես ոչ մեկի խոսքերն էլ երբեք չեմ կրկնում, ինչ-որ մեկի հետ շփոթել ես: 


ես վստահ չեմ, բայց վստահ եմ, որ սենց էրեխեքը զոհվում են, փաստացի, իսկ նենց մեզ միջազգային հանրությունը երաշխիքներ ա տրամադրում: եթէե մտնելու են մեզ մորթեն, սենց էլ կարան, ի՞նչ տարբերություն: բայց սենց տարբերակ կա, որ հարցը լուծվի, խաղաղություն հաստատվի վերջապես:

----------


## Շինարար

> Բժիշկ, ուսուցիչ․․․ ։Ճ Շինարար բժիշկներն ու ուսուցիչները համարյա սաղ հանրապետական են, մնում եք դու, Տրիբունը ու խոսքի ես :Ճ 
> Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա ժողովուրդը փողոց լցվելով ոչ մի բան չի կարողացել անի վերջին 25 տարում, սկսած 96-ի Լևոնի խայտառակ ընտրություններից վերջացրած վերջերս մարտի 1 ով, Սասնա Ծռերով, Հաց Բերողով։ Հիմա քեզ թվում է, սաղ համաձայն են «խաղաղություն» ստորագրելուն, մնացել է «հայ ժողովրդին»՝ բժիշկներին ու ուսուցիչներին համոզելը՞ ։Ճ Ապեր, էս ժողովդրին, որ հարցնես, մենք պատրաստ ենք Հայաստանն էլ հանձնելուն, հատկապես Սերժին ու Լևոնին ձրի, առանց հավայի բանակցությունների կտանք։ 
> Ու առհասարակ, մենք Հայաստանը վաղուց արդեն հանձնել են ներքին ղզլբաշներին, որ եղած չեղածը քամուն տան, անունն էլ դնեն Ղարաբաղն ա մեղավոր, որ Հայաստանը չի զարգանում։ 
> Ու ասել Տրիբունին՝ համաձայնեցրեք, ստորագրեք, ունեցեք ձեր խաղաղությունը, խանգարող չկա։ Մի երկու բողոքողի էլ դժվար չի մի երկու հազար միլիցեքով բերման ենթարկելն ու դաստիարակելը։ 
> Մնացել ա Ալիևը ստորագրի, բայց մի հատ ինքներդ ձեզ դրեք Ալիևի տեղը, խաղաղություն մուրացողների կամ փալասների հետ բան կստորագրե՞ք։ 
> ԼՏՊ-ն մեր պատմության մեջ կմնա որպես հերթական ամենաոռի ու անթասիբ դեմքերից մեկը, լավ հիշեք։ Չուկ, հավես չկա։


օքեյ, ապեր, ես ձեր դուխը չունեմ: ձեր թասիբը չունեմ, որ իմ ապահովության ու անվտանգության համար խախլի էրեխու արյունը թափվի, ես էլ դիվանագետ-դիվանագետ վերլուծություններ անեմ: ես փաստացի տեսնում եմ, որ քո ասած անթասիբ Լևոնը ասում ա, որ սա հարցի լուծումն ա, մյուսները լուծում չեն առաջարկում, ես ընտրության տարբերակ չունեմ:

----------

Աթեիստ (25.03.2017)

----------


## Gayl

> ես ոչ մեկի խոսքերն էլ երբեք չեմ կրկնում, ինչ-որ մեկի հետ շփոթել ես: 
> 
> 
> ես վստահ չեմ, բայց վստահ եմ, որ սենց էրեխեքը զոհվում են, փաստացի, իսկ նենց մեզ միջազգային հանրությունը երաշխիքներ ա տրամադրում: եթէե մտնելու են մեզ մորթեն, սենց էլ կարան, ի՞նչ տարբերություն: բայց սենց տարբերակ կա, որ հարցը լուծվի, խաղաղություն հաստատվի վերջապես:


Շին դու քո ընտանիքի անվտանգությունը ինքդ քեզ կվստահես, թե ասենք հարևան Թոմին?։

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին դու քո ընտանիքի անվտանգությունը ինքդ քեզ կվստահես, թե ասենք հարևան Թոմին?։


Գայլ ջան, եթե ինքնս ինձ եմ վստահում, պիտի ավտոմատը ձեռս առած գնամ կանգնեմ սահմանին, քնաի կրակոց ա լինում: չեմ անում, չէ՞: ուրեմն իրավունք չունեմ ասելու, որ թող էդ էրեխեքը գնան կրակոցի դեմը կագնեն, էսքան բան:

----------


## Gayl

> ես ոչ մեկի խոսքերն էլ երբեք չեմ կրկնում, ինչ-որ մեկի հետ շփոթել ես:


Հա որ? Դու չես ասել, որ եթե կորցնենք Արցախը ապա Ադրբեջանը կհարձակվի Հայաստանի վրա։ Ուրեմն սխալ եմ հիշում Շին ջան։

----------


## Շինարար

> Հա որ? Դու չես ասել, որ եթե կորցնենք Արցախը ապա Ադրբեջանը կհարձակվի Հայաստանի վրա։ Ուրեմն սխալ եմ հիշում Շին ջան։


բայց դա ոչ մեկի խոսքը չէի կրկնում, դա իմ սեփական մտավախություններն եմ արտահայտում,

----------


## Շինարար

Մի խոսքով, ես ուրախ եմ, որ ձեր նման դուխով տղերք ու աղջրկեք կան էստեղ: ես պաս էս թեմայից: իմ խելքը էդքան չի հասնում:

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ ջան, եթե ինքնս ինձ եմ վստահում, պիտի ավտոմատը ձեռս առած գնամ կանգնեմ սահմանին, քնաի կրակոց ա լինում: չեմ անում, չէ՞: ուրեմն իրավունք չունեմ ասելու, որ թող էդ էրեխեքը գնան կրակոցի դեմը կագնեն, էսքան բան:


Ոնց որ դու ես ասում օքեեեյյյյյ, Շին օքեեեեեեյյյյյ։
Ուրեմն սահմանին կանգնած տղեն ես եմ, դու ես (չէ դու հաստատ չես), Տրիբունն ա, Լոնն ա, հաստատ Չուկը ու մեր ախպերներն են։ Այ էսքանը հաշվի առնելով ասում ենք, պիտի էլ Չցեղասպանվենք։ Օքեյ Շին?? Օքեյ չէ?

----------


## Gayl

> բայց դա ոչ մեկի խոսքը չէի կրկնում, դա իմ սեփական մտավախություններն եմ արտահայտում,


Չէ հա լուրջ ես ասում? Էդ խոսքերիցդ պիտի ենփադրեմ, որ չես վստահում ադրբեջանին, բայց հիմա ենթադրում եմ, որ դու փոփոխական մարդ ես։ Օքեյ?

----------


## Gayl

Ապրիլյան պատերազմը տեղի ունեցավ, որ Լևոնը ասի պիտի հող տանք ու աջակցի ՀՀԿ ին։ Այ հիմա վստահ կարող եմ ասել, որ էտ տենց ա։

----------


## Շինարար

> Ոնց որ դու ես ասում օքեեեյյյյյ, Շին օքեեեեեեյյյյյ։
> Ուրեմն սահմանին կանգնած տղեն ես եմ, դու ես (չէ դու հաստատ չես), Տրիբունն ա, Լոնն ա, հաստատ Չուկը ու մեր ախպերներն են։ Այ էսքանը հաշվի առնելով ասում ենք, պիտի էլ Չցեղասպանվենք։ Օքեյ Շին?? Օքեյ չէ?


դու չգիտեմ, բայց ոչ Տրիբունը, ոչ Լիոնը, ոչ դու, ոչ Չուկը սահմանին կանգնած չեն, ինձ թվում ա՝ դու էլ, որովհետև դժվար հիմա ակումբում սահմանից գրառում անեիր, բայց եթե էնտեղ ես, կներես:

----------


## Վիշապ

> օքեյ, ապեր, ես ձեր դուխը չունեմ: ձեր թասիբը չունեմ, որ իմ ապահովության ու անվտանգության համար խախլի էրեխու արյունը թափվի, ես էլ դիվանագետ-դիվանագետ վերլուծություններ անեմ: ես փաստացի տեսնում եմ, որ քո ասած անթասիբ Լևոնը ասում ա, որ սա հարցի լուծումն ա, մյուսները լուծում չեն առաջարկում, ես ընտրության տարբերակ չունեմ:


Ապեր, հակառակը, մենք՝ անհավատներս ամենաքաքլաններն ենք, մենք վախում ենք վատագույնից։ Դուխովները դուք եք, որ արխային հողեր եք տալիս, հետն էլ ասում՝ հանկարծ Ադրբեջանը հաբռգի, նորից հետ կվերցնենք (ստեղ վիձիծե լի, խալխի երեխու արյուն չի թափվում, կամ գոնե քիչ ա թափվում)։ 
Ու, ստեղ դիվանագետը «խաղաղասերներդ» եք, որ մտածում եք՝ ձև չի, միշտ կարելի է աշխարհում ցանկացած րոպե լուծում տալ ցանկացած հակամարտության դիվանագիտական ճանապարհով։  Անհավատները դիվանագիտությունից զուրկ են, լուծում չեն տեսնում։ WTF սենց իրականության մերը լացացնել։

----------

Lion (24.03.2017), Ծլնգ (24.03.2017), Ներսես_AM (25.03.2017), Տրիբուն (24.03.2017)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ապեր, հակառակը, մենք՝ անհավատներս ամենաքաքլաններն ենք, մենք վախում ենք վատագույնից։ Դուխովները դուք եք, որ արխային հողեր եք տալիս, հետն էլ ասում՝ հանկարծ Ադրբեջանը հաբռգի, նորից հետ կվերցնենք (ստեղ վիձիծե լի, խալխի երեխու արյուն չի թափվում, կամ գոնե քիչ ա թափվում)։ 
> Ու, ստեղ դիվանագետը «խաղաղասերներդ» եք, որ մտածում եք՝ ձև չի, միշտ կարելի է աշխարհում ցանկացած րոպե լուծում տալ ցանկացած հակամարտության դիվանագիտական ճանապարհով։  Անհավատները դիվանագիտությունից զուրկ են, լուծում չեն տեսնում։ WTF սենց իրականության մերը լացացնել։


Վիշապ, ո՞րն ա քո լուծումը ու ի՞նչ ես անում էդ լուծման համար:

----------


## Gayl

> դու չգիտեմ, բայց ոչ Տրիբունը, ոչ Լիոնը, ոչ դու, ոչ Չուկը սահմանին կանգնած չեն, ինձ թվում ա՝ դու էլ, որովհետև դժվար հիմա ակումբում սահմանից գրառում անեիր, բայց եթե էնտեղ ես, կներես:


Էս տղեն դեմք ա։ճճճճճ 
Խի, որ պատերազմ սկսի պիտի գնանք Եվրոպա պիվա խմելու? Ինչ պարտադիր ա էս պահին Արմենը սահմանին լինի?։ Ինքն էլ կրիտիկական պահին սահմանին կլինի ու գնդակից երաշխավորված չի լինի։

----------

Lion (24.03.2017), Գաղթական (25.03.2017)

----------


## Gayl

> Վիշապ, ո՞րն ա քո լուծումը ու ի՞նչ ես անում էդ լուծման համար:


Ապեր քո խելքը չի հասնում, էլ խի ես գալիս հարց տալիս?

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ, ո՞րն ա քո լուծումը ու ի՞նչ ես անում էդ լուծման համար:


Շըթ։ Շինարար ձեռ ե՞ս առնում։ Հլը նայի քանի էջ ենք գրել։ Կարճ՝ էս պահին շատ չթփրտալն ու պատերազմի պատրաստվելը ամենաանվտանգ բանն ա, որ կարող ենք անել, ու ժողովրդին խաղաղություն քարոզելը ամենաոռի բանն ա, որ կարող ենք անել։ Իսկ «երեխու արյուն թափելը» դիշովի դեմագիոգիա ա։
Զուգահեռ դիվանագիտություն, բանակցել, ոռ խաղացնելը օքեյ ա։

----------

Lion (24.03.2017), Գաղթական (25.03.2017), Տրիբուն (24.03.2017)

----------


## S.L.V.

Եթե Ձեր ընկերները Ձեզ համոզում են Ձեր թշնամիների հետ երկխոսության անհրաժեշտությունը, նշանակում է դավաճաններն արդեն ամեն ինչի մասին պայմանավորվել են. Ալ Կապոնե:

----------

Gayl (24.03.2017), Lion (24.03.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ո՞վ ա տենց բան ասել: Է եթե էդ բանակը հիմա էլ, հող տալուց հետո էլ մեր անվտանգության երաշխիքն ա, չի՞ ստացվում, որ հիմա էլ, հետո էլ անվտանգության կարիք լինելու ա: Չի՞ ստացվում, որ էլի էրեխեքը զոհվելու են, էս անգամ ավելի շատ ու ավելի հեշտ, որտև չորս կողմից ա Ադրբեջանը հարձակվելու: Բա էլ ինչի՞ հող տաս: Որ մարդ ես, կարո՞ղ ա ամեն դեպքում Ալիևը ներսից մաքուր մարդ ա:
> 
> Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk


չէ չի ստացվում տենց... պայմանագրով կա դեմիլիթըրազեդ զոն, խաղապահ ուժեր և հայ-ադրբեջանական անմիջական շփման գիծ չի լինելու... դու պատկերացնում ես որ շփման գիծը տեղափոխվում ա բուն ղարաբաղի սահման ու ալիևը մի անգամից հարձակվում ա քանի որ ինքը ուխտադրուժ մարդ ա ու իրանք էլ "ազգ չեն"... ասեմ քեզ իմ Տարօրինակ Փոքրիկ Աղջիկ ջան... եթե քո ասածով ա, ուրեմն ալիևը վաղուց պտի ստորագրած ընլեր, չէ՞... բա խի՞ չի ստորագրում, որովհետև եթե ստորագրեց ու էդ ամեն ինչը մտավ ուժի մեջ ինքն էլ ոչ մի բան չի կարա անի, իրա վրա ազդեցության լծակներ կան...

այ սրա համար եմ ասում որ աղավաղված են ներկայացնում ամեն ինչը, խաբում են մեզ հայրենասեր ու ազգասեր ուժերը...

----------

Աթեիստ (25.03.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> չէ չի ստացվում տենց... պայմանագրով կա դեմիլիթըրազեդ զոն, խաղապահ ուժեր և հայ-ադրբեջանական անմիջական շփման գիծ չի լինելու... դու պատկերացնում ես որ շփման գիծը տեղափոխվում ա բուն ղարաբաղի սահման ու ալիևը մի անգամից հարձակվում ա քանի որ ինքը ուխտադրուժ մարդ ա ու իրանք էլ "ազգ չեն"... ասեմ քեզ իմ Տարօրինակ Փոքրիկ Աղջիկ ջան... եթե քո ասածով ա, ուրեմն ալիևը վաղուց պտի ստորագրած ընլեր, չէ՞... բա խի՞ չի ստորագրում, որովհետև եթե ստորագրեց ու էդ ամեն ինչը մտավ ուժի մեջ ինքն էլ ոչ մի բան չի կարա անի, իրա վրա ազդեցության լծակներ կան...
> 
> այ սրա համար եմ ասում որ աղավաղված են ներկայացնում ամեն ինչը, խաբում են մեզ հայրենասեր ու ազգասեր ուժերը...


Մեֆ, էսքան էջ ասում ենք, որ թե Ադրբեջանի մտքին տեղ լինի, շփման գիծ կստեղծեն: Պատմությունը վկա, միջազգային հանրությունդ վկա: Բայց դե Տրիբունի ասած՝ մեզնից ի՞նչ եք ուզում: Ստորագրեք, պրծեք:

Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk

----------


## Chuk

Միշտ զվարճացրել ա, որ միաժամանակ լիքը մարդիկ սկսում են նույն անհեթեթ միտքը ասել։ Հասկանում ես, որ համապատասխան մարմինը լավ աշխատել ա։ Սրանցից ամեն մեկին թվում ա, թե ինքնուրույն ա էդ մտքին եկել, ու չի հասկանում, որ իրան հասցրել են էդ միտքը, վարպետորեն մանիպուլացրել։ 

Ցանկացածիդ հետ գրազ կգամ ՀԱԿ-ՀՀԿ կոալիցիայի անհնարինության մասին, ՀԱԿ-ի ՀՀԿ-ին պաշտպանելու թեզերի սուտ լինելու մասին։


Միակ հարցը, որում կաջակցենք իշխանությանն ու դա կանենք ոչ թե թաքուն այլ հրապարակային, էն կլինի, որ Սերժի թասիբը հերիքի գնալ փոխզիջման։ Զուտ էդ հարցում, երկրի համար, ապագայի համար, իրան պադդերժկա կանենք։


Հա ու կարող եք հիմա չասել որ մանիպուլացված չեք, գիտեմ որ ասելու եք, թե ինքնուրույն եք դրան եկել։ Գիտեմ, ոը դուք տենց էլ կարծում եք ու ձեր անկեղծությանը չեմ կասկածում։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------

Աթեիստ (25.03.2017), Արէա (24.03.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Իմ շատ սիրելի ընդդիմադիր, հայրենասեր ուժեր, հարգելի գեներալներ ու ստրատեգներ և ռազմական մասնագետներ...

եթե դուք փոխզիջմանը չեք հավատում, այսինքն ալիևի ու ադրբեջանի ոչ մի խոսքին չեք հավատում, նշանակում ա հող ստատուսի դիմացին էլ չպտի հավատաք որտև ստատուս ասվածը նույն ձևի ոռ մաքրելու թուղթ ա ոնց որ մնացած պայմանագրերը, ըստ ձեզ..֏. 

սա, ըստ ձեր տրամաբանության, բերում ա նրան որ ադրբեջանի ու ալիևի՝ թուրքի խոսքին երբեք պետք չի հավատալ, այսինքն էս ամեն ինչը անիմաստ ա...

ուրեմն կոչ արեք դուրս գալ բանակցություններից ու հանգիստ երջանիկ ապրել, մանավանդ որ էս հարցը վաբշե մեր ոչ էկոնոմիկայի ոչ էլ ուրիշ բանի հետ կապ ունի... էսի թուրքի ու ազերու պրոբլեմն ա, մերը չի...

տենց չի՞

----------

Աթեիստ (25.03.2017), Արէա (24.03.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, էսքան էջ ասում ենք, որ թե Ադրբեջանի մտքին տեղ լինի, շփման գիծ կստեղծեն: Պատմությունը վկա, միջազգային հանրությունդ վկա: Բայց դե Տրիբունի ասած՝ մեզնից ի՞նչ եք ուզում: Ստորագրեք, պրծեք:
> 
> Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk


դե ես էլ ասում եմ, եթե ալիևը մեկ ա հարձակվելու ա, բա խի՞ չի ստորագրում...

ի դեպշփման գիծ հիմա կա, դրա յամար են զոհվում.֏֏..

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> բա բանակն ինչի՞ համար ա, դու հող չես տալիս օդի մեջ, դու փոխզիջման ես գնում՝ խնդրի լուծման համար: իմ տրամաբանությունն էն ա, որ եթե ես քո տրամաբանությամբ եմ մտածում, պիտի գնամ սահմանին կանգնեմ, չէ՝ ուրեմն պիտի փորձեմ ամեն ինչ անել, որ իմ ապահովության համար ոչ ոք չզոհվի


Շին, էս պահին ինձ համար ՀՀ թիվ մեկ խնդիրը աղքատությունն ա, անհավասարությունը, կոռուպցիան, ստեղ Ղարաբաղը կապ չունի։ Ու էս պահին Ղարաբաղի խնդիրն էնքան հրատապ չի, ինչքան ներքին խնդիրների լուծումն ու Սաշիկենց թայֆին ու մնացած բոլոր (պոտենցիալ) օլիգարխներին ռադ անելը։ Երբ դու դառնաս էդ տեսակի պետություն, փոխզիջման հարց չի առաջանա։ Ախր ի՞նչը փոխզիջես, դու հաղթած պետություն ես։ Պիտի Ադրբեջանը գա, ոտերդ ընկնի, բան-ման խնդրի։ Բայց էսքան տարվա մեջ էնքան սխալ ա գնացել ՀՀ-ն թե՛ ներսում, թե՛ արտաքին քաղաքականութունում, որ էսօր հաղթած պատերազմից հետո գալիս, ասում ես՝ արի մենք էս հողերը քեզ տանք, մենակ թե խոստացի, որ մեր վրա չես կրակի։ Ալիևն էլ խոստանալու ա, հետո կրակելու ա, ասի՝ խոստանալուց մատերս խաչել էի։

Էն կուսակցությունը, որ ներքին լուրջ խնդիրները թողած ուզում ա թափով Ղարաբաղի հարց լուծի, որ խաղաղություն ու էրեխեքի արյուն հուզական լարերի վրա ա խաղում, ինձ հավատ չի ներշնչում։ Ու Լևոնի վերջին հարցազրույցից հետո ուղղակի զռռում ա, որ ինքը ՀՀԿ-ի հետ գործարքի մեջ ա։ Նենց որ չզարմանաս, որ տասը օրից ՀՀԿ-ՀԱԿ կոալիցիայի ականատես լինենք։ ՀԱԿ-ականներն էլ գալու են, ասեն՝ ՀՀ շահերից էր բխում, որ ՀՀԿ-ի հետ կոալիցիա կազմենք։ Բայց 2008-ին ոնց որ թե ավազակապետությունից էին խոսում։ Հիմա գալու են, ավազակապետության մաս դառնան։

----------

Lion (24.03.2017), Mr. Annoying (24.03.2017), Տրիբուն (24.03.2017)

----------


## Gayl

> Իմ շատ սիրելի ընդդիմադիր, հայրենասեր ուժեր, հարգելի գեներալներ ու ստրատեգներ և ռազմական մասնագետներ...
> 
> եթե դուք փոխզիջմանը չեք հավատում, այսինքն ալիևի ու ադրբեջանի ոչ մի խոսքին չեք հավատում, նշանակում ա հող ստատուսի դիմացին էլ չպտի հավատաք որտև ստատուս ասվածը նույն ձևի ոռ մաքրելու թուղթ ա ոնց որ մնացած պայմանագրերը, ըստ ձեզ..֏. 
> 
> սա, ըստ ձեր տրամաբանության, բերում ա նրան որ ադրբեջանի ու ալիևի՝ թուրքի խոսքին երբեք պետք չի հավատալ, այսինքն էս ամեն ինչը անիմաստ ա...
> 
> ուրեմն կոչ արեք դուրս գալ բանակցություններից ու հանգիստ երջանիկ ապրել, մանավանդ որ էս հարցը վաբշե մեր ոչ էկոնոմիկայի ոչ էլ ուրիշ բանի հետ կապ ունի... էսի թուրքի ու ազերու պրոբլեմն ա, մերը չի...
> 
> տենց չի՞


Ով ա ասում չենք հավատում? 
Տանք էնպիսի տարածքներ, որոնք ոչ մի ռազմական նշանակություն չունեն, էնպիսի տարածք որտեղով չի հոսում ջրի պաշարի 80%-ը (թե էդ էլ եք ուզում տանք?) ու պարտադիր զինաթափության պայման պիտի դրվի։ Ռազմական տեխնիկայի ու կենդանի ուժի քանակի խիստ կրճատում։ Հակառակ դեպքում քաքի մեջ ենք։

----------


## Gayl

> Ցանկացածիդ հետ գրազ կգամ ՀԱԿ-ՀՀԿ կոալիցիայի անհնարինության մասին, ՀԱԿ-ի ՀՀԿ-ին պաշտպանելու թեզերի սուտ լինելու մասին
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Չէ էդպիսի բան չի լինի։ Հիմար չեն, որ տենց բան անեն։ Բաաաայց եթե էդպիսի բան արեցին ու դու նորից ՀԱԿ գոռացիր (թելկուզ հանուն հայրենիքի) ուրեմն դու էլ ես սուտ։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Իմ շատ սիրելի ընդդիմադիր, հայրենասեր ուժեր, հարգելի գեներալներ ու ստրատեգներ և ռազմական մասնագետներ...
> 
> եթե դուք փոխզիջմանը չեք հավատում, այսինքն ալիևի ու ադրբեջանի ոչ մի խոսքին չեք հավատում, նշանակում ա հող ստատուսի դիմացին էլ չպտի հավատաք որտև ստատուս ասվածը նույն ձևի ոռ մաքրելու թուղթ ա ոնց որ մնացած պայմանագրերը, ըստ ձեզ..֏. 
> 
> սա, ըստ ձեր տրամաբանության, բերում ա նրան որ ադրբեջանի ու ալիևի՝ թուրքի խոսքին երբեք պետք չի հավատալ, այսինքն էս ամեն ինչը անիմաստ ա...
> 
> ուրեմն կոչ արեք դուրս գալ բանակցություններից ու հանգիստ երջանիկ ապրել, մանավանդ որ էս հարցը վաբշե մեր ոչ էկոնոմիկայի ոչ էլ ուրիշ բանի հետ կապ ունի... էսի թուրքի ու ազերու պրոբլեմն ա, մերը չի...
> 
> տենց չի՞


Շատ ուժեղ տրամաբանություն ա՝ եթե թշնամուդ չես հավատում, ապա անմիջապես դադարեցնում ես բանակցությունները ու ապրում ես երջանիկ, հակառակ դեպքում էս ամեն ինչը անիմաստ ա ։Ճ Մանկապարտեզ, դաս համար 2: Մեֆ քիչ ծխի։

----------

Lion (24.03.2017), Ծլնգ (24.03.2017), Տրիբուն (24.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ էդպիսի բան չի լինի։ Հիմար չեն, որ տենց բան անեն։ Բաաաայց եթե էդպիսի բան արեցին ու դու նորից ՀԱԿ գոռացիր (թելկուզ հանուն հայրենիքի) ուրեմն դու էլ ես սուտ։


Ա՜խ  :Jpit: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Շին, էս պահին ինձ համար ՀՀ թիվ մեկ խնդիրը աղքատությունն ա, անհավասարությունը, կոռուպցիան, ստեղ Ղարաբաղը կապ չունի։ Ու էս պահին Ղարաբաղի խնդիրն էնքան հրատապ չի, ինչքան ներքին խնդիրների լուծումն ու Սաշիկենց թայֆին ու մնացած բոլոր (պոտենցիալ) օլիգարխներին ռադ անելը։ Երբ դու դառնաս էդ տեսակի պետություն, փոխզիջման հարց չի առաջանա։ Ախր ի՞նչը փոխզիջես, դու հաղթած պետություն ես։ Պիտի Ադրբեջանը գա, ոտերդ ընկնի, բան-ման խնդրի։ Բայց էսքան տարվա մեջ էնքան սխալ ա գնացել ՀՀ-ն թե՛ ներսում, թե՛ արտաքին քաղաքականութունում, որ էսօր հաղթած պատերազմից հետո գալիս, ասում ես՝ արի մենք էս հողերը քեզ տանք, մենակ թե խոստացի, որ մեր վրա չես կրակի։ Ալիևն էլ խոստանալու ա, հետո կրակելու ա, ասի՝ խոստանալուց մատերս խաչել էի։
> 
> Էն կուսակցությունը, որ ներքին լուրջ խնդիրները թողած ուզում ա թափով Ղարաբաղի հարց լուծի, որ խաղաղություն ու էրեխեքի արյուն հուզական լարերի վրա ա խաղում, ինձ հավատ չի ներշնչում։ Ու Լևոնի վերջին հարցազրույցից հետո ուղղակի զռռում ա, որ ինքը ՀՀԿ-ի հետ գործարքի մեջ ա։ Նենց որ չզարմանաս, որ տասը օրից ՀՀԿ-ՀԱԿ կոալիցիայի ականատես լինենք։ ՀԱԿ-ականներն էլ գալու են, ասեն՝ ՀՀ շահերից էր բխում, որ ՀՀԿ-ի հետ կոալիցիա կազմենք։ Բայց 2008-ին ոնց որ թե ավազակապետությունից էին խոսում։ Հիմա գալու են, ավազակապետության մաս դառնան։


Բյուր, քո կարծիքով ղարաբաղի հարցը հայաստանի վրա ի՞նչ ազդեցություն ունի, կամ ունի՞ թե չէ՞...

ինչի՞ համար ա պետք էս հարցը լուծել... մենք խի՞ պտի գնանք բանակցությունների, ուրիշ դարդ ու ցավ չունե՞նք...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Շըթ։ Շինարար ձեռ ե՞ս առնում։ Հլը նայի քանի էջ ենք գրել։ Կարճ՝ էս պահին շատ չթփրտալն ու պատերազմի պատրաստվելը ամենաանվտանգ բանն ա, որ կարող ենք անել, ու ժողովրդին խաղաղություն քարոզելը ամենաոռի բանն ա, որ կարող ենք անել։ Իսկ «երեխու արյուն թափելը» դիշովի դեմագիոգիա ա։
> Զուգահեռ դիվանագիտություն, բանակցել, ոռ խաղացնելը օքեյ ա։


այսինքն you ain't got shit... ուզում ես ոռ խաղացնենք... ո՞վ ունի ձեր խելքն ու շուստռիթյունը... 

դե գնա ոռ խաղացրա...

...հա, մեկ էլ ասա մինչև ե՞րբ ենք սենց ոռ խաղացնելու՝ ստռիպեր աշխատելու...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Միշտ զվարճացրել ա, որ միաժամանակ լիքը մարդիկ սկսում են նույն անհեթեթ միտքը ասել։ Հասկանում ես, որ համապատասխան մարմինը լավ աշխատել ա։ Սրանցից ամեն մեկին թվում ա, թե ինքնուրույն ա էդ մտքին եկել, ու չի հասկանում, որ իրան հասցրել են էդ միտքը, վարպետորեն մանիպուլացրել։ 
> 
> Ցանկացածիդ հետ գրազ կգամ ՀԱԿ-ՀՀԿ կոալիցիայի անհնարինության մասին, ՀԱԿ-ի ՀՀԿ-ին պաշտպանելու թեզերի սուտ լինելու մասին։
> 
> 
> Միակ հարցը, որում կաջակցենք իշխանությանն ու դա կանենք ոչ թե թաքուն այլ հրապարակային, էն կլինի, որ Սերժի թասիբը հերիքի գնալ փոխզիջման։ Զուտ էդ հարցում, երկրի համար, ապագայի համար, իրան պադդերժկա կանենք։
> 
> 
> Հա ու կարող եք հիմա չասել որ մանիպուլացված չեք, գիտեմ որ ասելու եք, թե ինքնուրույն եք դրան եկել։ Գիտեմ, ոը դուք տենց էլ կարծում եք ու ձեր անկեղծությանը չեմ կասկածում։
> ...


Արտ, գժվե՞լ ես: Ես ակումբից բացի համարյա բան չեմ կարդում: ՖԲ-ի ֆիդումս էլ մի երկու ստատուս էր, թե ՀԱԿ-ը սկի խորհրդարան չի մտնելու: Ու էդ միտքն առաջին անգամ հրապարակային հենց ակումբում տեսա, Տրբիունն էր գրել։ Թե՞ կարծում ես իշխանական ուժերն էնքան հզոր են, որ ուղեղիս մեջ ինչ-որ բաներ են ներարկում: 

Ու ինչ կլինի, մանիպուլյացիայից մի խոսա էլի: Թիվ մեկ մանիպուլյատորը հիմնադիր նախագահդ ա, որ ինչ էշություն թսի, հետը համաձայն ես լինելու՝ առանց որևէ տեսակի քննադատության ենթարկելու: Չեմ ուզում խոսակցությունն էս մակարդակի տանել, բայց դու ես ամեն անգամ սենց բաներ առաջ քաշում։

Ու եթե շուտով էդ կոալիցիայի մասին լսենք, էս գրառումդ աչքդ եմ մտցնելու:

----------

Lion (24.03.2017), Տրիբուն (24.03.2017)

----------


## Gayl

> Ա՜խ 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Ներվերս ներվայնացրիք։ Ավելի լավ ա ինձ արգելափակես, թե չէ սրտի օպերացիա կունենամ։ճճճ

----------


## Chuk

Բյուր ջան, ուրեմն էս երկու օրվա մեջ տասնյակ մարդ եմ տեսել, որ առերես են էդ անհեթեթությունն ասել, հոդվածներ եմ տեսել, ՖԲ-յան տասնյակ գրառումներ եմ տեսել։ Օքեյ։ Ոչ մեկիդ չեն մանիպուլացրել։ Ուղղակի տենց թեթև միտքը սղղցրել են  :Wink: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, քո կարծիքով ղարաբաղի հարցը հայաստանի վրա ի՞նչ ազդեցություն ունի, կամ ունի՞ թե չէ՞...
> 
> ինչի՞ համար ա պետք էս հարցը լուծել... մենք խի՞ պտի գնանք բանակցությունների, ուրիշ դարդ ու ցավ չունե՞նք...


Առաջին հերթին ոչ թե Ղարաբաղի հարցը ազդեցություն ունի Հայաստանի վրա, այլ Հայաստանի քաքոտ վիճակը՝ Ղարաբաղի։ Բանակցությունների պիտի գնանք, որ Ղարաբաղը հայաբնակ պահենք։ Պետք ա փոխզիջենք, երբ փոխզիջումը փոխզիջում ա: Տարածքը շոշափելի բան ա, խոստումը, կարգավիճակը՝ չէ: Բայց Ղարաբաղի հարցը Հայաստանի թիվ մեկ խնդիրը չի: Հա, խնդիրների ցուցակում ինչ-որ տեղ գրավում ա․ ասենք, արտագաղթելու մի քսաներորդ պատճառ ա, բանակ պահելու վրա ահագին փող ա գնում, կյանք ա գնում և այլն: Բայց մեր բախտը չի բերել, որ անասուն հարևաններ ունենք, որոնց դեմը մենակ ատամ ընդ ատաման սկզբունքով ա հնարավոր առնել: Իսկ դուք առաջարկում եք երկրորդ թուշը դեմ տալ:

----------

Lion (24.03.2017), Ծլնգ (24.03.2017), Տրիբուն (24.03.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

Մեկ էլ, որ ասում եք` Ալիևը իր ժողովդրին պատերազմ ա քարոզում, բայց վերջը փոխզիջելու ա, իսկ հետաքրքիր ա, մեր ժողովդրին խի՞ ա պետք փոխզիջում քարոզել, թե՞ տրամաբանությունն ա ուրիշ։ Խոսքի չէր լինի՞, մենք էլ պատերազմ քարոզեինք, բայց վերջը փոխզիջեինք։ Չեք զգու՞մ, որ հիմարություն ա սաղ։

----------

Lion (24.03.2017), S.L.V. (24.03.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (24.03.2017), Ծլնգ (24.03.2017), Ներսես_AM (25.03.2017), Տրիբուն (24.03.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, ուրեմն էս երկու օրվա մեջ տասնյակ մարդ եմ տեսել, որ առերես են էդ անհեթեթությունն ասել, հոդվածներ եմ տեսել, ՖԲ-յան տասնյակ գրառումներ եմ տեսել։ Օքեյ։ Ոչ մեկիդ չեն մանիպուլացրել։ Ուղղակի տենց թեթև միտքը սղղցրել են 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Արտ, եթե նույն միտքը մեկից ավելի մարդ ա արտահայտում, ավտոմատ մանիպուլացվելու մասին մի մտածի, այլ մտածի, որ Լևոնի մեսիջը նույնատիպ են հասկացել: Ես նստած գցում-բռնում եմ, թե ով կարար ինձ մանիպուլացներ էլի, ախր էդ ոնց ա էղել: Կամ էլ երևի Տրիբունն ա մանիպուլացրել, պրիզնատ չեմ գալիս, որ էդ միտքն իմ գլխում չի առաջացել:

----------

Mr. Annoying (24.03.2017), Տրիբուն (24.03.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծման միակ տարբերակը փոխզիջումն ա... էս ենթադրում ա մեր կողմից տարածքների հանձնում լաչինի միջանցքի, բուֆերային զոնայի, խաղապահ ուժերի, հանրաքվեի ու ապաշրջափակման դիմաց... 

էսի աքսիոմա ա... կարող ա որոշ բաներ սխալ եմ գրել... 

տարածք հանձնելը հայաստանում հեչ պապուլյար չի ու հանձնողը կարա իրա քաղաքական կարիերայով վճարի դրա համար...

... բայց եթե էդ ուժը գում ա դրան որ խաղաղություն հաստատվի, ուրեմ ազնիվ ա...

էս իմ տեսակետն ու հիմնված ա շատ օրինակների վրա..

----------


## Chuk

Բյուր ջան, հենց մենակ էս թեմայում հոդվածներ են դրվել, որոնք ուղղակի չեն ասում, բայց էդ կարմիր գիծը տանում են։ Եթե դու իսկապես բացարձակ չես հետևում ոչ մի բանի, քեզ գրանցռմ բացառությունների շարքին։ Իսկ ընդհանուր ձևը, հավատա, մի տարի չի որ դիտարկում են։ Գրածս էլ ես թեմայում չառաջացավ, ՖԲում մի հատ քննարկման մեջ էլ չդիմացա, համ էնտեղ գրեցի, համ էստեղ։

Իսկ ով Լևոնի ու ՀԱԿի խոսքն իսկապես էդպես ա ընկալել, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս յուրաքանչյուր նյութը հինգական անգամ ևս կարդա/նայի։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Առաջին հերթին ոչ թե Ղարաբաղի հարցը ազդեցություն ունի Հայաստանի վրա, այլ Հայաստանի քաքոտ վիճակը՝ Ղարաբաղի։ Բանակցությունների պիտի գնանք, որ Ղարաբաղը հայաբնակ պահենք։ Պետք ա փոխզիջենք, երբ փոխզիջումը փոխզիջում ա: Տարածքը շոշափելի բան ա, խոստումը, կարգավիճակը՝ չէ: Բայց Ղարաբաղի հարցը Հայաստանի թիվ մեկ խնդիրը չի: Հա, խնդիրների ցուցակում ինչ-որ տեղ գրավում ա․ ասենք, արտագաղթելու մի քսաներորդ պատճառ ա, բանակ պահելու վրա ահագին փող ա գնում, կյանք ա գնում և այլն: Բայց մեր բախտը չի բերել, որ անասուն հարևաններ ունենք, որոնց դեմը մենակ ատամ ընդ ատաման սկզբունքով ա հնարավոր առնել: Իսկ դուք առաջարկում եք երկրորդ թուշը դեմ տալ:


եթե բանակցում ես որ հայաբնակ մնա ուրեմն հարցը լուծված ա... ու ո՞նց ա բանակցությունները ղարաբաղը պահում հայաբնակ, կամ ուրիշները չեն հասկանու՞մ որ խաբում ենք իրանց... իրանց դիվանագիտությունը 25 տարեկան չի... 

ի՞նչ ես ուզում դիմացը քեզ տան որ լինի շոշափելի..

----------


## Gayl

> Իսկ ով Լևոնի ու ՀԱԿի խոսքն իսկապես էդպես ա ընկալել, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս յուրաքանչյուր նյութը հինգական անգամ ևս կարդա/նայի։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Սարքիր Աստվածաշունչ։ Ախպեր կարող ա կոդավորված էլ ա?

----------


## Chuk

Գել ախպեր, գիտություն սարքեցի։ Աստծու թեմաներից դուք եք լավ՝ ալիևին գերագնահատելով։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Վիշապ

> եթե բանակցում ես որ հայաբնակ մնա ուրեմն հարցը լուծված ա... ու ո՞նց ա բանակցությունները ղարաբաղը պահում հայաբնակ, կամ ուրիշները չեն հասկանու՞մ որ խաբում ենք իրանց... իրանց դիվանագիտությունը 25 տարեկան չի... 
> 
> ի՞նչ ես ուզում դիմացը քեզ տան որ լինի շոշափելի..


Ստեղ միակ խաբողը Ադրբեջանն ա, որ հայտարարում ա էդ հողերը ադրբեջանական են, «Էրիվանն» էլ հետը։ Դու կամ քարկապ ես ընկած, կամ կարող ա Ադրբեջանի ներկայացուցիչն ես, վրեքներս խաբար չկա։ Ես որ վաղուց եմ կասկածում։

----------

Lion (24.03.2017), S.L.V. (24.03.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (24.03.2017), Տրիբուն (24.03.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ցեղասպանությունը դառել ա մեր ինքնությունը իսկ հողերը՝ մեր պատիվը...

----------


## Ծլնգ

> էսի աքսիոմա ա... 
> 
> ու հիմնված ա շատ օրինակների վրա..



Аксио́ма (др.-греч. ἀξίωμα — утверждение, положение) или постула́т — исходное положение какой-либо теории, *принимаемое в рамках данной теории истинным без требования доказательства* и используемое при доказательстве других её положений, которые, в свою очередь, называются теоремами․

Կարծում եմ Մեֆը ամենն իր տեղը դրեց։ Գործ ունենք տարբեր աքսիոմատիկ կառույցներով տեսությունների հետ․․․ ամեն մեկն իր տեսած օրինակներով իր համար աքսիոմաներ է ընդունում, որի հիման վրա իր աշխարհայացքն է կառուցում․․․ իսկ մի տեսության ապացույցները չեն կարող հերքել մեկ այլ տեսության աքսիոմաները։ Մնում ա մենակ դիմացինիդ համոզել, որ քո աքսիոմաները ավելի աքսիոմատիկ են քան դիմացինինդ, ու դրա հաջող լինել-չլինելը ստուգելու ամենալավ ձևը կարծես ընտրությունները պիտի լինեն, չէ՞։

----------

Mr. Annoying (24.03.2017), Տրիբուն (24.03.2017)

----------


## Շինարար

> Էս տղեն դեմք ա։ճճճճճ 
> Խի, որ պատերազմ սկսի պիտի գնանք Եվրոպա պիվա խմելու? Ինչ պարտադիր ա էս պահին Արմենը սահմանին լինի?։ Ինքն էլ կրիտիկական պահին սահմանին կլինի ու գնդակից երաշխավորված չի լինի։


հեչ պարտադիր չի էս պահին, էս պահին էն ա ուրիշ տասնութ տարեկան էրեխեք կան, օրեկան մեկի զոհվելու լուրն առնում ենք, էս պահին են էդ էրեխեքը զոհվում: ի՞նչ կապ ունի Եվրոպա ես պիվա խմում ու թե օպերա

----------


## Gayl

> Գել ախպեր, գիտություն սարքեցի։ Աստծու թեմաներից դուք եք լավ՝ ալիևին գերագնահատելով։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Չէ Չուկ մենք ոչ թե գերագնահատում ենք այլ չենք թերագնահատում

----------


## Վիշապ

Ու Լևոնի բարբաջանքների սկելը իշխանական ալիքներով ինձ էլ ա կասկածելի, կամ դավաճանական խաղ ա, կամ էլ կապիկություններ են անում բացահայտ ցույց տալու, թե իբր Հայաստանում խաղաղասիրական մթնոլորտ ա, խաղաղասերներն էլ հեսա ԱԺ-ում պատվավոր տեղ են ունենալու։ Եթե վերջինն ա՝ անմակարդակ կապիկություն ա։

----------

Lion (24.03.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (24.03.2017), Գաղթական (25.03.2017), Տրիբուն (24.03.2017)

----------


## Gayl

> հեչ պարտադիր չի էս պահին, էս պահին էն ա ուրիշ տասնութ տարեկան էրեխեք կան, օրեկան մեկի զոհվելու լուրն առնում ենք, էս պահին են էդ էրեխեքը զոհվում: ի՞նչ կապ ունի Եվրոպա ես պիվա խմում ու թե օպերա


Էդ 18 տարեկանը ընդեղ կանգնած գիտակցում ա, որ իր ա հողն ա պաշտպանում ու իր ընտանիքը ու իր ընտանիքի անվտանգությունը ուրիշին չի վստահում։ Դեռ օքեյ չի?

----------

Lion (24.03.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ու Լևոնի բարբաջանքների սկելը իշխանական ալիքներով ինձ էլ ա կասկածելի, կամ դավաճանական խաղ ա, կամ էլ կապիկություններ են անում բացահայտ ցույց տալու, թե իբր Հայաստանում խաղաղասիրական մթնոլորտ ա, խաղաղասերներն էլ հեսա ԱԺ-ում պատվավոր տեղ են ունենալու։ Եթե վերջինն ա՝ անմակարդակ կապիկություն ա։


ես սրա ավելի պարզ բացատրություն կտայի․․․ տեսնում են որ Լևոնը իր կուսակցության փոսը ավելի լավ է փորում քան նույնիսկ հակառակորդները, ինչո՞ւ հնավարություն չտան դա ավելի լայնածավալ անի․․․  :Wink:

----------

Lion (24.03.2017), Գաղթական (25.03.2017)

----------


## Շինարար

> Էդ 18 տարեկանը ընդեղ կանգնած գիտակցում ա, որ իր ա հողն ա պաշտպանում ու իր ընտանիքը ու իր ընտանիքի անվտանգությունը ուրիշին չի վստահում։ Դեռ օքեյ չի?


ո՞նց կարա օքեյ լինի: ինձ համար չի կարա օքեյ լինի երբեք:

----------

Աթեիստ (25.03.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ստեղ միակ խաբողը Ադրբեջանն ա, որ հայտարարում ա էդ հողերը ադրբեջանական են, «Էրիվանն» էլ հետը։ Դու կամ քարկապ ես ընկած, կամ կարող ա Ադրբեջանի ներկայացուցիչն ես, վրեքներս խաբար չկա։ Ես որ վաղուց եմ կասկածում։


բա խի՞ չեն ստորագրում... 

գոնե ոռ չեմ խաղացնում...

----------


## Շինարար

> Ու Լևոնի բարբաջանքների սկելը իշխանական ալիքներով ինձ էլ ա կասկածելի, կամ դավաճանական խաղ ա, կամ էլ կապիկություններ են անում բացահայտ ցույց տալու, թե իբր Հայաստանում խաղաղասիրական մթնոլորտ ա, խաղաղասերներն էլ հեսա ԱԺ-ում պատվավոր տեղ են ունենալու։ Եթե վերջինն ա՝ անմակարդակ կապիկություն ա։


իշխանական ալիքով բոլորին էլ ցույց են տալիս, հենց մենակ Լևոնին ցույց տվեցին, սաղդ խառնվեցիք, բոլոր կուսակցությունների ներկայացուցիչների հետ հատ հատ յութուբում նայի՝ ինտերվյու են վերցրել: հենց մենակ Լևոնից չպիտի՞ վերցնեին:

----------

Mephistopheles (24.03.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վեղասպանությունը դառել ա մեր ինքնությունը իսկ հողերը՝ մեր պատիվը...


Սխալ ես ասում։ Դեբիլությունը դառել ա մեր նշանաբանը։ Պիտի Ռայդերի ոճով ասեմ՝ կսի 0-ից, ուրեմն մարդը ունի ապրելու ու սեփականության իրավունք։
Բայց Մեֆ դու մեկա կասկածներս չես փարատում ու ավելի ես խորացնում։ Qardaş? Na xəbər?

----------

Lion (24.03.2017)

----------


## Gayl

> ո՞նց կարա օքեյ լինի: ինձ համար չի կարա օքեյ լինի երբեք:


Դե, եթե քո ասածով չի կարա օքեյ լինի ու եթե քո ասածով Արցախի կորուստը նաև Հայաստանի անվտանգությանն ա սպառնում ուրեմն լացակումած տողեր մի գրի։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Аксио́ма (др.-греч. ἀξίωμα — утверждение, положение) или постула́т — исходное положение какой-либо теории, *принимаемое в рамках данной теории истинным без требования доказательства* и используемое при доказательстве других её положений, которые, в свою очередь, называются теоремами․
> 
> Կարծում եմ Մեֆը ամենն իր տեղը դրեց։ Գործ ունենք տարբեր աքսիոմատիկ կառույցներով տեսությունների հետ․․․ ամեն մեկն իր տեսած օրինակներով իր համար աքսիոմաներ է ընդունում, որի հիման վրա իր աշխարհայացքն է կառուցում․․․ իսկ մի տեսության ապացույցները չեն կարող հերքել մեկ այլ տեսության աքսիոմաները։ Մնում ա մենակ դիմացինիդ համոզել, որ քո աքսիոմաները ավելի աքսիոմատիկ են քան դիմացինինդ, ու դրա հաջող լինել-չլինելը ստուգելու ամենալավ ձևը կարծես ընտրությունները պիտի լինեն, չէ՞։


եթե հարցդ ուզում ես միջազգային կազմակերպություններում լուծում ստանա, էս ա ... սրանից բացի ուրիշ բան չի լինելու... 

եթե դուրդ չի գալիս, դուրս արի բանակցություններից... էսքան բան... 

բայց Վիշապի ասած, բանակցությունների գնալ ու ոռ խաացնելի չի աշխատի...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սխալ ես ասում։ Դեբիլությունը դառել ա մեր նշանաբանը։ Պիտի Ռայդերի ոճով ասեմ՝ կսի 0-ից, ուրեմն մարդը ունի ապրելու ու սեփականության իրավունք։
> Բայց Մեֆ դու մեկա կասկածներս չես փարատում ու ավելի ես խորացնում։ Qardaş? Na xəbər?


հա թուրք եմ... ինչ... բայց քո պես ոռ չեմ խաղացնում...

----------


## Վիշապ

> հա թուրք եմ... ինչ... բայց քո պես ոռ չեմ խաղացնում...


Բա ի՞նչ ...ս ես ուտում ստեղ, որ ոռ չես խաղացնում:

----------

Գաղթական (25.03.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արտ, գժվե՞լ ես: Ես ակումբից բացի համարյա բան չեմ կարդում: ՖԲ-ի ֆիդումս էլ մի երկու ստատուս էր, թե ՀԱԿ-ը սկի խորհրդարան չի մտնելու: Ու էդ միտքն առաջին անգամ հրապարակային հենց ակումբում տեսա, Տրբիունն էր գրել։ Թե՞ կարծում ես իշխանական ուժերն էնքան հզոր են, որ ուղեղիս մեջ ինչ-որ բաներ են ներարկում: 
> 
> Ու ինչ կլինի, մանիպուլյացիայից մի խոսա էլի: Թիվ մեկ մանիպուլյատորը հիմնադիր նախագահդ ա, որ ինչ էշություն թսի, հետը համաձայն ես լինելու՝ առանց որևէ տեսակի քննադատության ենթարկելու: Չեմ ուզում խոսակցությունն էս մակարդակի տանել, բայց դու ես ամեն անգամ սենց բաներ առաջ քաշում։
> 
> Ու եթե շուտով էդ կոալիցիայի մասին լսենք, էս գրառումդ աչքդ եմ մտցնելու:


Մեր մեջ ասած, չեմ կարծում որ պաշտոնապես կոալիցիա կլինի, էտ մի քիչ սլիշհկօմ ա, չնայած հավանական ա, բայց էն որ ԼՏՊ-ն կամա թե ակամա գործուն մասնակցություն ա ունեցել ՀՀԿ-ի ու անձամբ Սերժիկի լիարժեք կայացմանը, էտ փաստ ա։ Հիմա էլ փաստացի արդարացնում ա Սերժիկի բոլոր տականքությունները, քանի որ պարզվում ա Սերժիկը մեղավոր չի, որ քաքի մեջ ենք, Ղարաբաղն ա մեղավոր։

----------

Mr. Annoying (24.03.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (24.03.2017), Ներսես_AM (25.03.2017), Վիշապ (24.03.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բյուր ջան, ուրեմն էս երկու օրվա մեջ տասնյակ մարդ եմ տեսել, որ առերես են էդ անհեթեթությունն ասել, հոդվածներ եմ տեսել, ՖԲ-յան տասնյակ գրառումներ եմ տեսել։ Օքեյ։ Ոչ մեկիդ չեն մանիպուլացրել։ Ուղղակի տենց թեթև միտքը սղղցրել են 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Ապեր, ես ՖԲ չունեմ, տնից առանձնապես դուրս չեմ գալիս, քաղաքականությունից մենակ քո հետ եմ խոսում, ու հաստատում եմ - ԼՊՏ սաղ զրույցներից Սերժիկի հոտ ա գալիս, Շարմազանովը վկա։

----------

Lion (24.03.2017), Վիշապ (24.03.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

> իշխանական ալիքով բոլորին էլ ցույց են տալիս, հենց մենակ Լևոնին ցույց տվեցին, սաղդ խառնվեցիք, բոլոր կուսակցությունների ներկայացուցիչների հետ հատ հատ յութուբում նայի՝ ինտերվյու են վերցրել: հենց մենակ Լևոնից չպիտի՞ վերցնեին:


Կարող ա սաղ ատամներքը քաշած արժանապատվությունից զուրկ փալասներին են ցույց տալիս։  Էն, որ դուզ խոսքեր էին ասում, հիմա սաղ բանտում են։

----------


## Chuk

Ջանդամ թե չեք նեղանա։ Ահավոր պրիմիտիվ եք դառել։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ծլնգ

> եթե հարցդ ուզում ես միջազգային կազմակերպություններում լուծում ստանա, էս ա ... սրանից բացի ուրիշ բան չի լինելու... 
> 
> եթե դուրդ չի գալիս, դուրս արի բանակցություններից... էսքան բան... 
> 
> բայց Վիշապի ասած, բանակցությունների գնալ ու ոռ խաացնելի չի աշխատի...


Մեֆ ջան, ես ո՛չ հարց ունեմ, ո՛չ էլ լուծում․․․ դուք (հանձինս ԼՏՊ-ի և իր կողմնակիցների) եք համ հարցի վրա թատերալույսեր գցում, համ էլ դրա ձեր յուրահատուկ լուծումը տալիս։ Ու քանի այս հարցը չի դրվել ԱԺ-ի օրակարգում (թե Սերժը Ալիևի հետ տարբեր տեղ չայ խմելով ինչ ա խոսում, մեկը ինձ շատ չի հուզում) ձեր լուծման առաջարկով, ես որ դեմ չեմ․․․ փոխզիջեք էլ, բարիդրացիացեք էլ, տանգո էլ պարեք․․․ այսքանի մեջ ինձ հետաքրքիր ա այս մեսիջը ինչքան կտավատի պոտենցիալ ունի այսօրվա ընտրողի մոտ․․․ ու վերջ։ Ու եթե 7% շեմը անցան, կասեմ՝ մալադեց, ուրեմն ճիշտ քարոզարշավի պլատֆորմ էին ընտրել։ Իսկ եթե չէ, ապա կապ չունի այդ լուծումը ճիշտ ա, թե չէ, կամ դա բարձրաձայնողը արդար ու խելոք ա, թե չէ։ Այստեղ խնդիրը ընտրություններն են, ու ՀԱԿ-ը ընկտրել է այդ խնդրի լուծման այս մոտեցումը, ու այդ մոտեցման ճիշտ լինելը շուտով կտեսնենք։ Իսկ գլոբալ որ նայես, արդար ու անկեղծ հաջողակ քաղաքական գործից չի լինում․․․ օքսիմորոն ա դա․․․ եթե արդար ու անկեղծ մեկն էլ ընկնում ա քաղաքականության մեջ, գլուխը ուտում են, մոտավորապես ոնց ՀԱԿ-ի հետ են մինչև հիմա վարվում։ Թե չէ ոչ քեզ ապացուցելու բան ունեմ, ոչ Չուկին, ոչ էլ առավել ևս ԼՏՊ-ին․․․ ընտրարշավի բոլոր մեսիջներն էլ լրիվ ջուրծեծոցի են․․․

----------

Lion (24.03.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (24.03.2017), Տրիբուն (24.03.2017)

----------


## Gayl

> Ջանդամ թե չեք նեղանա։ Ահավոր պրիմիտիվ եք դառել։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Չուկ? Ախպերս հա հասկացանք, որ մի երկու հոգի սկսեցին իրար քֆրտել, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ կրակի վրա յուղ պիտի լցնես ու պրիմիտիվ անվանես։

----------

Lion (24.03.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> բա խի՞ չեն ստորագրում... 
> 
> գոնե ոռ չեմ խաղացնում...


Ոռ խաղացնելու մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չկա, Քարդաշյանը վկա։ Դու ամեն ոռդ ուզողին միանգամից դեմ ես տալիս, տորագրած թուղթ ու բարաթն էլ վրից, թե՞ գոնե մի քիչ խաղացնում ես։

----------


## Chuk

Դու էլ ինձ անվանի, մեկ ա տենց ես համարում։ Ջանդ սաղ։ Ես դուրս եկա, մի քիչ ազատվեմ, կփորձեմ որոշ քիչ թե շատ փաստարկված մտքերի բովանդակային, այլ ոչ թե տենց արձագանքել։ Լավ եղեք։ Խայտառակ տխուր ա էս ամեն ինչը։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ջանդամ թե չեք նեղանա։ Ահավոր պրիմիտիվ եք դառել։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Դե հա, դիվանագիտությունից մենակ դու ու Զուրաբյանն եք հասկանում, քաղաքականությունից էլ մենակ դու ու դոդը։

----------

Lion (24.03.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, ես ո՛չ հարց ունեմ, ո՛չ էլ լուծում․․․ դուք (հանձինս ԼՏՊ-ի և իր կողմնակիցների) եք համ հարցի վրա թատերալույսեր գցում, համ էլ դրա ձեր յուրահատուկ լուծումը տալիս։ Ու քանի այս հարցը չի դրվել ԱԺ-ի օրակարգում (թե Սերժը Ալիևի հետ տարբեր տեղ չայ խմելով ինչ ա խոսում, մեկը ինձ շատ չի հուզում) ձեր լուծման առաջարկով, ես որ դեմ չեմ․․․ փոխզիջեք էլ, բարիդրացիացեք էլ, տանգո էլ պարեք․․․ այսքանի մեջ ինձ հետաքրքիր ա այս մեսիջը ինչքան կտավատի պոտենցիալ ունի այսօրվա ընտրողի մոտ․․․ ու վերջ։ Ու եթե 7% շեմը անցան, կասեմ՝ մալադեց, ուրեմն ճիշտ քարոզարշավի պլատֆորմ էին ընտրել։ Իսկ եթե չէ, ապա կապ չունի այդ լուծումը ճիշտ ա, թե չէ, կամ դա բարձրաձայնողը արդար ու խելոք ա, թե չէ։ Այստեղ խնդիրը ընտրություններն են, ու ՀԱԿ-ը ընկտրել է այդ խնդրի լուծման այս մոտեցումը, ու այդ մոտեցման ճիշտ լինելը շուտով կտեսնենք։ Իսկ գլոբալ որ նայես, արդար ու անկեղծ հաջողակ քաղաքական գործից չի լինում․․․ օքսիմորոն ա դա․․․ եթե արդար ու անկեղծ մեկն էլ ընկնում ա քաղաքականության մեջ, գլուխը ուտում են, մոտավորապես ոնց ՀԱԿ-ի հետ են մինչև հիմա վարվում։ Թե չէ ոչ քեզ ապացուցելու բան ունեմ, ոչ Չուկին, ոչ էլ առավել ևս ԼՏՊ-ին․․․ ընտրարշավի բոլոր մեսիջներն էլ լրիվ ջուրծեծոցի են․․․


ապեր, ախր կարդա էլի ինչ ենք գրում, մենք ասում ենք փոխզիջումային օքեյ ա, էդ մեր առաջարկը չի, մենք էդ համարում ենք հնարավոր, հավանական ու ձռնատու... բայց այ մնացածները՝ զոօրինակ Վիշապը, ասում ա ոռ խաղացնենք...

էսքան բան... ով էս հարցը չի ուզում քննարկի, կամ ասելիք չունի, կարա թարգմանչաց թեման քննարկի, կամ էլ սոքսուալնթեմաներ կան բազմատեսակ...

----------


## Gayl

> Դու էլ ինձ անվանի, մեկ ա տենց ես համարում։ Ջանդ սաղ։ Ես դուրս եկա, մի քիչ ազատվեմ, կփորձեմ որոշ քիչ թե շատ փաստարկված մտքերի բովանդակային, այլ ոչ թե տենց արձագանքել։ Լավ եղեք։ Խայտառակ տխուր ա էս ամեն ինչը։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Արա ախպեր ջան ես քեզ պրիմիտիվ չեմ համարում։ Լեզվիս տակ ոսկոր չկա հաստատ կասեի, որ տենց բան լիներ։ Ուղակի մտածում եմ, որ դեռ հավատում ու վստահում ես Լևոնին։ Չուկ քել պիվա փարթի կազմակերպի, թե չէ մանրից քաքի հոտ ա գալիս էս ամեն ինչից։ Սաղիս նպատակը նույնն ա, բայց մի երկու ՀԱՏ եսիմ ինչերի պատճառով սկսել ենք իրար միս ուտել։

----------

Lion (24.03.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ոռ խաղացնելու մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չկա, Քարդաշյանը վկա։ Դու ամեն ոռդ ուզողին միանգամից դեմ ես տալիս, տորագրած թուղթ ու բարաթն էլ վրից, թե՞ գոնե մի քիչ խաղացնում ես։


ով խաղացնում ա, նա էլ դեմ ա տալիս, Քարդաշյանը վկա...

----------


## Gayl

Ստեղ ոռի թեմաներ ա ֆռռում :LOL:

----------

S.L.V. (24.03.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ստեղ ոռի թեմաներ ա ֆռռում


ապեր, էտի լուրջ ստրատեգիա ա, տենց մի ասա... չես հավատու՞մ Վիշապից հարցրա... փոխզիջումների ալտերնատիվը ոռ խաղացնելն ա... ու բաց ոռ խաղացնելով զինվել.... էսի ֆետիշ ա...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, հենց մենակ էս թեմայում հոդվածներ են դրվել, որոնք ուղղակի չեն ասում, բայց էդ կարմիր գիծը տանում են։ Եթե դու իսկապես բացարձակ չես հետևում ոչ մի բանի, քեզ գրանցռմ բացառությունների շարքին։ Իսկ ընդհանուր ձևը, հավատա, մի տարի չի որ դիտարկում են։ Գրածս էլ ես թեմայում չառաջացավ, ՖԲում մի հատ քննարկման մեջ էլ չդիմացա, համ էնտեղ գրեցի, համ էստեղ։
> 
> Իսկ ով Լևոնի ու ՀԱԿի խոսքն իսկապես էդպես ա ընկալել, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս յուրաքանչյուր նյութը հինգական անգամ ևս կարդա/նայի։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Արտ, ինձ լուրջ բացում ա ։D դու պիտի տեսնես, թե ես ոնց եմ կարդում տարբեր բաներ էս օրերին: Էս թեմայում մի հոդված եմ կարդացել, էն որ ասում էիր՝ կլոն ա: Կարդացի, կոալիցիայի մասին բան չկար, բայց մտածեցի, որ հոդվածն ահագին թույլ էր, անցա առաջ: 

Լևոնի ելույթներն էլ դու հինգական անգամ կարդա ու լսի, ես ինչի՞ պիտի կարդամ: Ես ամեն ինչ մի անգամից եմ հասկանում, արխային:

----------


## Gayl

> ապեր, էտի լուրջ ստրատեգիա ա, տենց մի ասա... չես հավատու՞մ Վիշապից հարցրա... փոխզիջումների ալտերնատիվը ոռ խաղացնելն ա... ու բաց ոռ խաղացնելով զինվել.... էսի ֆետիշ ա...


Բիձ ա մարդ ա ներվերը անդազահան արիր :LOL: 
Ախպերս բոլորս էլ ոզում ենք անվտանք, ապահով ու լավ երկիր ունենանք, բայց դե չպիտի ամեն դեմ տվածին հավատանք ու ստորագրենք։ Հա հարց չկա թող մի քանի տարածք հետ տան, բայց նենց արվի, որ հետագայում շաաատ ավելի վատ չլինի ու հույներս միջազգային հանրությունը չլինի։

----------

S.L.V. (25.03.2017), Տրիբուն (24.03.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դու էլ ինձ անվանի, մեկ ա տենց ես համարում։ Ջանդ սաղ։ Ես դուրս եկա, մի քիչ ազատվեմ, կփորձեմ որոշ քիչ թե շատ փաստարկված մտքերի բովանդակային, այլ ոչ թե տենց արձագանքել։ Լավ եղեք։ Խայտառակ տխուր ա էս ամեն ինչը։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Հա, Արտ, էնքան լավ կլինի, որ քո սեփական փաստարկները գրես: Թե չէ էնքան չհիմնավորված հոդված ու վիդեո դրեցիր, որ հոգնեցինք արդեն:

----------

Lion (24.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Հա, Արտ, էնքան լավ կլինի, որ քո սեփական փաստարկները գրես: Թե չէ էնքան չհիմնավորված հոդված ու վիդեո դրեցիր, որ հոգնեցինք արդեն:


Բյուր, թարգի, ընկերոջ պես։ Ժամանակ գտի թեմայի գրառումները կարդա։ Ինձնից էնքան գրառում կգտնես, որ իմ հիմնավորումներն եմ փաստարկված բերում։ Կարող ա դրանք քեզ չհամոզեն։ Բայց ով կասի, որ ես իմ տեսակետն իմ բառերով ստեղ չեմ հիմնավորել, կամ թեմային լավ չեն հետևել, կամ պարզունակ ստախոս են։ Վերջ։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ու Լևոնի բարբաջանքների սկելը իշխանական ալիքներով ինձ էլ ա կասկածելի, կամ դավաճանական խաղ ա, կամ էլ կապիկություններ են անում բացահայտ ցույց տալու, թե իբր Հայաստանում խաղաղասիրական մթնոլորտ ա, խաղաղասերներն էլ հեսա ԱԺ-ում պատվավոր տեղ են ունենալու։ *Եթե վերջինն ա՝ անմակարդակ կապիկություն ա։*


Կապիկություն չի, դեգենեռատություն ա․ 




> Հաղորդման հեղինակի հարցին՝ կարո՞ղ է Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ձևակերպել՝ հիմա մենք տարածք ենք վերադարձնում ինչի՞ դիմաց», վերջինս պատասխանել է. «*Մենք հանձնում ենք միջազգային հանրությանը*, Ադրբեջանն ինչքան ուզում է պահանջի` դա մեզ համար ոչ մի նշանակություն չունի: Մենք պարտավոր ենք ենթարկվել ՄԱԿ-ի և ԵԱՀԿ-ի պահանջին: Վերջ»:


Ինչ չէինք լսել, էտ ել լսեցինք - տարածքները հանձնում ենք միջազգային հանրությանը  :Shok:

----------

Gayl (24.03.2017), Lion (24.03.2017), Ներսես_AM (25.03.2017), Վիշապ (26.03.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բիձ ա մարդ ա ներվերը անդազահան արիր
> Ախպերս բոլորս էլ ոզում ենք անվտանք, ապահով ու լավ երկիր ունենանք, բայց դե չպիտի ամեն դեմ տվածին հավատանք ու ստորագրենք։ Հա հարց չկա թող մի քանի տարածք հետ տան, բայց նենց արվի, որ հետագայում շաաատ ավելի վատ չլինի ու հույներս միջազգային հանրությունը չլինի։


ապեր, մենք տալիս ենք իրանք էլ են տալիս, նենց չի որ ֆռոնտը տեղափոխվում ա ղարաբաղի սահմանները, հարիֆ մարդ չկա... ու էն փաստը որ ալիևի էսքան վախտ ա չի ստորագրում, նշանակում ա պայմանը պայմանը խախտելը շատ դժվար ա եթե ոչ անհնար...

էս ա իմ ասածը... 

...ու մեկ էլ էն որ հայաստանի զարգցշան ամենակարևոր կոշպոնենտը էս կոնֆլիկտն ա... ես տենց եմ տենում, որովհետև էդ կոնֆլիկտը բոլոր ոլորտների վրա բացասական ազդեցություն ունի... երկիրը զարգանում ա խաղաղ պայմաններում... 

էս ա

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կապիկություն չի, դեգենեռատություն ա․ 
> 
> 
> 
> Ինչ չէինք լսել, էտ ել լսեցինք - տարածքները հանձնում ենք միջազգային հանրությանը


Տրիբուն, սխալ ես հասկացել, ինքը ուրիշ բան նկատի ուներ: Մի հատ էլ կարդա:

----------

Lion (24.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Այո, նորից լսեք  :Jpit: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կապիկություն չի, դեգենեռատություն ա․ 
> 
> 
> 
> Ինչ չէինք լսել, էտ ել լսեցինք - տարածքները հանձնում ենք միջազգային հանրությանը


դեմիլիտերայզդ զոնա ա լինելու... դու կուզե՞ս հայաստանում տենց զոնա լինի...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ... երկիրը զարգանում ա խաղաղ պայմաններում...


Բա ինչի՞ Ուզբեկստանը չի ծաղկում։ Յանի խաղաղ ա, չէ՞։

----------

Lion (24.03.2017), S.L.V. (25.03.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բա ինչի՞ Ուզբեկստանը չի ծաղկում։ Յանի խաղաղ ա, չէ՞։


Զատո ամենաերջանիկ նախկին սովետական պետությունն են:

Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն, սխալ ես հասկացել, ինքը ուրիշ բան նկատի ուներ: Մի հատ էլ կարդա:


Ես մի քիչ դեբիլոտ եմ, մեկա չեմ հասկանալու։

----------


## Chuk

> դեմիլիտերայզդ զոնա ա լինելու... դու կուզե՞ս հայաստանում տենց զոնա լինի...


Մեֆ, դե շատ հեռավոր ապագայում իրանցն ա լինելու։ Բա տղերքը սա առիթ չօգտագործեն՝ Լևոնի պարզեցված բացատրությունը սխալ հանելու համար։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ծլնգ

> երկիրը զարգանում ա խաղաղ պայմաններում... 
> 
> էս ա


ապեր®, էսի կլնի՞ գնաս իսրայելցիներին ու հարավ-կորեացիներին ասես, թե չէ էշ-էշ առանց իմանալու զարգանում են, վրեքները խաբար էլ չկա որ տենց բան չի լինում․․․

----------

Gayl (24.03.2017), Lion (24.03.2017), S.L.V. (25.03.2017), Ներսես_AM (25.03.2017), Վիշապ (26.03.2017), Տրիբուն (24.03.2017)

----------


## Gayl

> ապեր, մենք տալիս ենք իրանք էլ են տալիս, նենց չի որ ֆռոնտը տեղափոխվում ա ղարաբաղի սահմանները, հարիֆ մարդ չկա... ու էն փաստը որ ալիևի էսքան վախտ ա չի ստորագրում, նշանակում ա պայմանը պայմանը խախտելը շատ դժվար ա եթե ոչ անհնար...
> 
> էս ա իմ ասածը... 
> 
> ...ու մեկ էլ էն որ հայաստանի զարգցշան ամենակարևոր կոշպոնենտը էս կոնֆլիկտն ա... ես տենց եմ տենում, որովհետև էդ կոնֆլիկտը բոլոր ոլորտների վրա բացասական ազդեցություն ունի... երկիրը զարգանում ա խաղաղ պայմաններում... 
> 
> էս ա


Մերոնք էլ չեն ստորագրում, որովհետև վախենում են, որ ամենավերջին փուլում Ալիևը կխաբի ու Ղարաբաղի անկախությունը չի ստորագրի, որովհետև նախևառաջ վախենում են, որ էս անգամ ոսկորը բկներին կկանգնի ու ոռի կլինի իրանց համար։ 
Ախր ամեն ինչ շատ պարզ ա։ Եթե ես ու դու թշնամի ենք ու քեզ առաջարկում եմ հաշտվենք, բայց տանս լուսամուտից մի հատ եքա հրանոթ տանդ կողմն ա ուղղված այ էդ դեպքում ինչ կանես?? Կասես հա հաշտվենք, բայց արանքում չուժոյ մեկին կանգնացնենք? Ախպեր միջազգային հանրության տանձին չի Հայաստանդ,  իրանք իրանց շահով են շարժվում։

----------

Lion (24.03.2017), S.L.V. (25.03.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Մեֆ, դե շատ հեռավոր ապագայում իրանցն ա լինելու։ Բա տղերքը սա առիթ չօգտագործեն՝ Լևոնի պարզեցված բացատրությունը սխալ հանելու համար։


Չուկ, մի քանի անգամ քեզ խնդրել եմ, մի անգամ էլ անեմ․․․ խնդրում եմ մեկ օրինակ կբերե՞ս, որտեղ փոխզիջումների ու դեմիլիթերայզդ զոնով կոնֆլիկտի լուծումը երկարատև խաղաղության է բերել։

----------

Lion (24.03.2017), Mr. Annoying (24.03.2017), S.L.V. (25.03.2017), Ներսես_AM (25.03.2017), Վիշապ (26.03.2017), Տրիբուն (24.03.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Տրիբուն, սխալ ես հասկացել, ինքը ուրիշ բան նկատի ուներ: Մի հատ էլ կարդա:


կարդալ պետք չի, կարանք ոռ խաղացնենք... բոլոր վերլուծությունները դրան են տանում...

ի դեպ ասեմ էսի Վիշապի առաջարկը չի, էսի հայաստանյան քաղաքական "ընդիմադիր" դաշտի առաջարկած այլընտրանքն ա եղածին... էսի լուրջ եմ ասում... հա առաջարկում են ոռ խաղացնել, մարդկանց էշի տեղ են դնում...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> դեմիլիտերայզդ զոնա ա լինելու... դու կուզե՞ս հայաստանում տենց զոնա լինի...


Բա հիմա ինչի՞ չեն անում էտ զոնան։ Հենա, Զուրաբյանի սիրած Կիպրոսի օրինակում (որը ի միջի այլոց դուռակ-դուռակ մեջբերում են, առանց մանրամասներն իմանալու) թուրքերը քառասուն տարի ա ստատուս քվոն պահում են, ու դեմիլիտերայզդ զոնա ա ստեղծված։ էտ միջազգային հանրությունը խաղաղություն ա ուզում տենց, թող հենց հիմա գա ու Հորադիզից Քելբաջար կանգնի հայերի ու թուրքերի մեջտեղը ու դեմիլիտերայզդ զոնա անի։ Թե՞ սաղին կարելի ա, հենց բանը մեզ հասավ, սկզբից պետքա ոռնես բացենք, մեզ մի հատ էլ խորապես շինեն, նոր դեմիլիտերայզդ զոնա լինի, եթե իհարկե տակը մեզանից բան մնացած լինի։

----------

Lion (24.03.2017), Mr. Annoying (24.03.2017), S.L.V. (25.03.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (24.03.2017), Ծլնգ (24.03.2017), Ներսես_AM (25.03.2017), Վիշապ (26.03.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ապեր®, էսի կլնի՞ գնաս իսրայելցիներին ու հարավ-կորեացիներին ասես, թե չէ էշ-էշ առանց իմանալու զարգանում են, վրեքները խաբար էլ չկա որ տենց բան չի լինում․․․


ապեր, նախ գնա մի հատ ուսումնասիրի նշածդ երկրները հետո արի խոսանք... օքե՞յ...

----------


## Շինարար

> Կարող ա սաղ ատամներքը քաշած արժանապատվությունից զուրկ փալասներին են ցույց տալիս։  Էն, որ դուզ խոսքեր էին ասում, հիմա սաղ բանտում են։


Հետարքիքր բան ես ասւոմ այ: Լևոնին տենց հե՞շտ ա բանտ ուղարկելը:

----------


## Շինարար

> ապեր®, էսի կլնի՞ գնաս իսրայելցիներին ու հարավ-կորեացիներին ասես, թե չէ էշ-էշ առանց իմանալու զարգանում են, վրեքները խաբար էլ չկա որ տենց բան չի լինում․․․


բա մենք խի՞ չենք զարգանում: դե նենց արեք մենք էլ զարգանանք, հերիք ա արդեն Սինգապուր, Հարավային Կորեա, Իսրայել, Չինաստանի Ժողովրդական հանրապետություն, էդ օրինակները գիտենք, մենք չենք զարգանում, չէ՞:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, մի քանի անգամ քեզ խնդրել եմ, մի անգամ էլ անեմ․․․ խնդրում եմ մեկ օրինակ կբերե՞ս, որտեղ փոխզիջումների ու դեմիլիթերայզդ զոնով կոնֆլիկտի լուծումը երկարատև խաղաղության է բերել։


Չեմ հիշում նման խնդրանք կամ առաջարկ, բայց որ ասում ես, հավատում եմ։ Հիմա տեսա։ Կխոսեբք։ Հիմա հեռախոսով եմ։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կարող ա սաղ ատամներքը քաշած արժանապատվությունից զուրկ փալասներին են ցույց տալիս։  Էն, որ դուզ խոսքեր էին ասում, հիմա սաղ բանտում են։


Վիշապ հոպար, 2008 թվին, որ Լևոնով ոգևորված ավազակապետություն էինք ուզում քանդեինք, մտքովդ անցնու՞մ էր, որ սենց դեգենեռատության ենք հանգելու վերջում, որ մեզ ասեն էտ ավազակապետության մեղավորը Ղարաբաղն ա, որ լուծենք Սաշիկը կդզվի։ Յոբտվայումած, դաժե դոդի հետ համագործակցելն ա մի ձևի տեղավորվում գլխիս մեջ, բայց սենց պոշլիությունը ոչ մի ձևի չեմ կարում մարսեմ։

----------

Lion (24.03.2017), S.L.V. (25.03.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (25.03.2017), Վիշապ (25.03.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> ապեր, նախ գնա մի հատ ուսումնասիրի նշածդ երկրները հետո արի խոսանք... օքե՞յ...


Ես ուսումնասիրել եմ, դու ես որ ափռ-ցփռ դուրս ես տալիս, կարծիքներդ էլ աքսիոմներ շինում․․․ բայց լուրջ հավես չունեմ, քաք կերա հետ էս թեման մտա․․․ գնամ մի երկու բան էլ թարգմանեմ աչքիս․․․

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բա հիմա ինչի՞ չեն անում էտ զոնան։ Հենա, Զուրաբյանի սիրած Կիպրոսի օրինակում (որը ի միջի այլոց դուռակ-դուռակ մեջբերում են, առանց մանրամասներն իմանալու) թուրքերը քառասուն տարի ա ստատուս քվոն պահում են, ու դեմիլիտերայզդ զոնա ա ստեղծված։ էտ միջազգային հանրությունը խաղաղություն ա ուզում տենց, թող հենց հիմա գա ու Հորադիզից Քելբաջար կանգնի հայերի ու թուրքերի մեջտեղը ու դեմիլիտերայզդ զոնա անի։ Թե՞ սաղին կարելի ա, հենց բանը մեզ հասավ, սկզբից պետքա ոռնես բացենք, մեզ մի հատ էլ խորապես շինեն, նոր դեմիլիտերայզդ զոնա լինի, եթե իհարկե տակը մեզանից բան մնացած լինի։


եթե ստորագրվի, կգան կկանգնեն... թուրքերը կարան պահեն ստատուս քվոն, մենք չէ... պատճառները շատ լավ գիտես

----------


## Տրիբուն

> բա մենք խի՞ չենք զարգանում


Հա էլի, խի՞։ Մի հատ դու ինքդ էս հարցի պատասխանը աշխատի տաս։ Անկեղծ ու ախպերավարի խնդրում եմ։

----------

Ծլնգ (24.03.2017), Վիշապ (25.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Սուտ ես խոսում, Տրիբուն։ Ստյոպիկ Սաֆարյանություն մի արա։ Ոչ մեկը չի ասել, որ Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծելով սաշիկների խնֆիրը լուծում ես։

Ավելին, մեր ուժը միշտ պնդել ա, որ եթե սաշիկների հարցը լուծես, Արցախի հարցեւմ լուծումը մի չռթ ավելի քո օգտին ա լինելու։ Դիտմամբ եմ «չռթ» բառն օգտագործում, որ հասկացնեմ, որ վերջնական լուծումում տրբերությունը դետալներն ռն լինելու։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gayl

> բա մենք խի՞ չենք զարգանում: դե նենց արեք մենք էլ զարգանանք, հերիք ա արդեն Սինգապուր, Հարավային Կորեա, Իսրայել, Չինաստանի Ժողովրդական հանրապետություն, էդ օրինակները գիտենք, մենք չենք զարգանում, չէ՞:


Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծենք զարգանանք։ Էդ երկրները վախտին իրանց Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծեցին ու զարգացան։ Պարզվում ա ներկայիս բոլոր զարգացած երկրներում վախտին Ղարաբաղի հարց ա եղել։ Ով լուծեց զարգացավ, ով չէ հետամնաց էլ մնաց։ Հերթը մերն ա։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես ուսումնասիրել եմ, դու ես որ ափռ-ցփռ դուրս ես տալիս, կարծիքներդ էլ աքսիոմներ շինում․․․ բայց լուրջ հավես չունեմ, քաք կերա հետ էս թեման մտա․․․ գնամ մի երկու բան էլ թարգմանեմ աչքիս․․․


եթե ուսումնասիրած լինեիր էդ օրինակները չէիր բերի... առաջինը, իրանք ծով ունեն... սևանը հաշիվ չի...
քաք չես կերել, բայց եթե չես ուզում կարաս չքննարկես...

----------


## Շինարար

> Հա էլի, խի՞։ Մի հատ դու ինքդ էս հարցի պատասխանը աշխատի տաս։ Անկեղծ ու ախպերավարի խնդրում եմ։


ես ունեմ ինձ համար էդ հարցի պատասխանը, խնդիրն էն ա, որ էդ պատասխանով հանդերձ բան չի փոխվում, բայց օրական զոհերը շարունակվում են,

----------


## Gayl

> քաք կերա հետ էս թեման մտա․․․ գնամ մի երկու բան էլ թարգմանեմ աչքիս․․․


 :LOL: 
Էս թեմայում գիտես ովքեր են գրառում անում? Ովքեր սրտի օպերացիայի փող ունեն։ճճճ կամ էլ պիտի մահապարտ լինես։ճճ

----------

Lion (24.03.2017), Տրիբուն (24.03.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> բա մենք խի՞ չենք զարգանում: դե նենց արեք մենք էլ զարգանանք, հերիք ա արդեն Սինգապուր, Հարավային Կորեա, Իսրայել, Չինաստանի Ժողովրդական հանրապետություն, էդ օրինակները գիտենք, մենք չենք զարգանում, չէ՞:


Շինարար ջան, նրանից ա որ քիչ ենք մինչ այժմ «փոխզիջել»․ հեն ա, երկու կողմից ասում են՝ փոխզիջենք, որ ուտել-խմելներս լայնանա․․․

Բայց ավելի լուրջ, կարծում եմ նրանից ա նաև, որ այսօր միակ խելքը գլխին ընդիմադիր ուժը դեռ հավատում է «արդար ու անկեղծ» լուծումներին։ Քաղաքական գործիչը պիտի կարողանա ստեղծված դաշտում նախ հաջողության հասնելու ձևը գտնի, հետո նոր արդար ու անկեղծ քայլերով ուղղորդվի։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բա ինչի՞ Ուզբեկստանը չի ծաղկում։ Յանի խաղաղ ա, չէ՞։


ապեր, էս վաղուց էի ուզում ասել... դու կարաս բաց սահմաններով չզարգացած երկրներ ցույց տաս ու լիքը... բայց էդ քո ասածի ապացույցը չի

քո ասածի ապացույցը կլնի էն որ ցույց տաս մի երկիր որ շրջափակման մեջ ու պատերազմական վտանգի տակ ծլում ծաղկում զարգանում ա... 

ես ասել եմ, անհրաժեշտ ա, բայց բավարար չի... տենց բոլոր ֆակտորներն են....

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ես ունեմ ինձ համար էդ հարցի պատասխանը, խնդիրն էն ա, որ էդ պատասխանով հանդերձ բան չի փոխվում, բայց օրական զոհերը շարունակվում են,


Իրար հետ կապ չունեցող երկու բանը ուզում ես կապես, ու քարկապ ես ընկնում, Շին ջան։ Սահմանի զոհը ու երկրի զարգանալը իրար հետ կապ չունեն: Այսինքս, սահմանի զոհը ու երկրի զարգանալը երկու առանձին հարցեր են, որոնք երկուսն էլ լուծում են պահանջում, բայց երկու տարբեր, իրարից անկախ լուծում։ Դրանք միմյանց հետ կապելը սոփեստություն ա, ու արվում ա նրա համար, որ քո պես բարի մարդկանց մոտ ստեղծվի էն հուզական ֆոնը, որը մի երկու քյոռ տոկոս կբերի ԱԺ ընտրություններում։

----------

Lion (24.03.2017), S.L.V. (25.03.2017), Ծլնգ (24.03.2017), Վիշապ (25.03.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ապեր, էս վաղուց էի ուզում ասել... դու կարաս բաց սահմաններով չզարգացած երկրներ ցույց տաս ու լիքը... բայց էդ քո ասածի ապացույցը չի
> 
> քո ասածի ապացույցը կլնի էն որ ցույց տաս մի երկիր որ շրջափակման մեջ ու պատերազմական վտանգի տակ ծլում ծաղկում զարգանում ա... 
> 
> ես ասել եմ, անհրաժեշտ ա, բայց բավարար չի... տենց բոլոր ֆակտորներն են....


Ինչի Հայաստանը շրջափակման մե՞ջ ա։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> եթե ուսումնասիրած լինեիր էդ օրինակները չէիր բերի... առաջինը, իրանք ծով ունեն... սևանը հաշիվ չի...
> քաք չես կերել, բայց եթե չես ուզում կարաս չքննարկես...


հա դե նենց չի էլի, որ մի վագոն ծով ունեցող ու խաղաղության պայմաններում ոռի վիճակում գտնվող երկիր կա․․․

----------


## Lion

> Ես քանի գնում ավելի եմ համոզվում որ ճիշտը Լևոնն ա, մենք պիտի ձգտենք, որ էդ հարցը լուծվի: հերիք ա բոլ ա, օրը մի էրեխա ա զոհվում:


Իսկ դու վստահ ես, որ Լևոնի տարբերակն ընդունելու դեպքում օրը 1 երեխա չի զոհվի? Ես վստահ չեմ, ու, ընդհակառակը, վստահ եմ, որ այդ պարագայում մեր զոհերն ավելի շատ կլինեն: Մնացած պոստիդ պահով ասեմ՝ մի ընկիր տրամաբանական սխալի գիրկը, Լևոնին դեմ խոսացողներից, համենայն դեպս ես ու այս ֆորումում այլոք, ոչ ոք չի ասում, թե երբեք ոչ մի խաղաղություն: Քո ասածները այդ մարդկանց կվերաբերվեին - մենք ասում ենք, խաղաղություն, բայց պետք եղած պահին ու ձևով, սա ու հատկապես Լևոնի առաջարկած պահն ու ձևը կործանում են:




> դու չգիտեմ, բայց ոչ Տրիբունը, ոչ Լիոնը, ոչ դու, ոչ Չուկը սահմանին կանգնած չեն, ինձ թվում ա՝ դու էլ, որովհետև դժվար հիմա ակումբում սահմանից գրառում անեիր, բայց եթե էնտեղ ես, կներես:


Ապեր, մենք սաղս մեր փայ սահմանին կանգնել ենք ու հիմի էլ ենք կանգնած: Ես երկու տարի ծառայել եմ՝ 2004-2006 թվականներին, հիմա էլ այս երկրի պարտաճանաչ քաղաքացի եմ և իմ ուժերի ներածիս չափով աջակցում եմ երկրի ուժեղացմանը՝ հարկ եմ մուծում, երեխաներ եմ պահում, ստեղծագործում եմ, իրավական համակարգն եմ փորձում բարելավել: Ամեն ինչ չի, որ սահմանին կանգնելով է ու սահմանը մենակ սահմանին կանգնելով չեն պահում:




> ես սրա ավելի պարզ բացատրություն կտայի․․․ տեսնում են որ Լևոնը իր կուսակցության փոսը ավելի լավ է փորում քան նույնիսկ հակառակորդները, ինչո՞ւ հնավարություն չտան դա ավելի լայնածավալ անի․․․


Ես այս մասին երկու օր առաջ ասացի - Շարմազանովի սիրալիությունն էլ վկա՝ մարդը զգումա, որ Լևոնն իր ձեռքով իրեն թաղումա, ինչու խանգարի?




> Մեֆ ջան, ես ո՛չ հարց ունեմ, ո՛չ էլ լուծում․․․ դուք (հանձինս ԼՏՊ-ի և իր կողմնակիցների) եք համ հարցի վրա թատերալույսեր գցում, համ էլ դրա ձեր յուրահատուկ լուծումը տալիս։ Ու քանի այս հարցը չի դրվել ԱԺ-ի օրակարգում (թե Սերժը Ալիևի հետ տարբեր տեղ չայ խմելով ինչ ա խոսում, մեկը ինձ շատ չի հուզում) ձեր լուծման առաջարկով, ես որ դեմ չեմ․․․ փոխզիջեք էլ, բարիդրացիացեք էլ, տանգո էլ պարեք․․․ այսքանի մեջ ինձ հետաքրքիր ա այս մեսիջը ինչքան կտավատի պոտենցիալ ունի այսօրվա ընտրողի մոտ․․․ ու վերջ։ Ու եթե 7% շեմը անցան, կասեմ՝ մալադեց, ուրեմն ճիշտ քարոզարշավի պլատֆորմ էին ընտրել։ Իսկ եթե չէ, ապա կապ չունի այդ լուծումը ճիշտ ա, թե չէ, կամ դա բարձրաձայնողը արդար ու խելոք ա, թե չէ։ Այստեղ խնդիրը ընտրություններն են, ու ՀԱԿ-ը ընկտրել է այդ խնդրի լուծման այս մոտեցումը, ու այդ մոտեցման ճիշտ լինելը շուտով կտեսնենք։ Իսկ գլոբալ որ նայես, արդար ու անկեղծ հաջողակ քաղաքական գործից չի լինում․․․ օքսիմորոն ա դա․․․ եթե արդար ու անկեղծ մեկն էլ ընկնում ա քաղաքականության մեջ, գլուխը ուտում են, մոտավորապես ոնց ՀԱԿ-ի հետ են մինչև հիմա վարվում։ Թե չէ ոչ քեզ ապացուցելու բան ունեմ, ոչ Չուկին, ոչ էլ առավել ևս ԼՏՊ-ին․․․ ընտրարշավի բոլոր մեսիջներն էլ լրիվ ջուրծեծոցի են․․․


Ես լուրջ հույս ունեմ, որ չեն անցնի: Այս առումով ևս անհամբեր սպասում եմ ապրիլի 2-ի արդյունքներին՝ դավաճանական քարոզչությունը չպիտի աջակցություն ու տեղ ստանա Ազգային ժողովում:




> Կապիկություն չի, դեգենեռատություն ա․ 
> 
> Ինչ չէինք լսել, էտ ել լսեցինք - տարածքները հանձնում ենք միջազգային հանրությանը


Հա, լավն էր՝ էդ դեբիլության վրա ես էլ էի ուշադրություն դարձրել - ոնց որ իրոք տարած լինի...??!!

----------

S.L.V. (25.03.2017), Գաղթական (25.03.2017), Ծլնգ (25.03.2017), Վիշապ (25.03.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> եթե ուսումնասիրած լինեիր էդ օրինակները չէիր բերի... առաջինը, իրանք ծով ունեն... սևանը հաշիվ չի...
> ..


Ուռաաաաա, որ Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծվի, մենք էլ ծով կունենանք։

----------

Lion (24.03.2017), S.L.V. (25.03.2017), Ծլնգ (24.03.2017)

----------


## Շինարար

> Իրար հետ կապ չունեցող երկու բանը ուզում ես կապես, ու քարկապ ես ընկնում, Շին ջան։ Սահմանի զոհը ու երկրի զարգանալը իրար հետ կապ չունեն: Այսինքս, սահմանի զոհը ու երկրի զարգանալը երկու առանձին հարցեր են, որոնք երկուսն էլ լուծում են պահանջում, բայց երկու տարբեր, իրարից անկախ լուծում։ Դրանք միմյանց հետ կապելը սոփեստություն ա, ու արվում ա նրա համար, որ քո պես բարի մարդկանց մոտ ստեղծվի էն հուզական ֆոնը, որը մի երկու քյոռ տոկոս կբերի ԱԺ ընտրություններում։


ես չեմ կապում ոչ մի կերպ, հարցն էն ա, որ էս հարցը պետք ա լուծել, այլ տարբերակ չունենք, բարիի հարց չկա, էդ էրեխեքը զոհվում են, թե՞ չէ: ես ու դու նստած ակումբում քննարկում ենք անում:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ապեր, մենք սաղս մեր փայ սահմանին կանգնել ենք ու հիմի էլ ենք կանգնած: Ես երկու տարի ծառայել եմ՝ 2004-2006 թվականներին, հիմա էլ այս երկրի պարտաճանաչ քաղաքացի եմ և իմ ուժերի ներածիս չափով աջակցում եմ երկրի ուժեղացմանը՝ հարկ եմ մուծում, երեխաներ եմ պահում, ստեղծագործում եմ, իրավական համակարգն եմ փորձում բարելավել: Ամեն ինչ չի, որ սահմանին կանգնելով է ու սահմանը մենակ սահմանին կանգնելով չեն պահում:


Լիոն ջան, էդ քո ասած շատ բաներ ես էլ եմ արել, դե կներես՝ երեխա չունեմ ու իրավաբան չեմ, բայց դրանից էդ զոհերի համար իմ խիղճը չի հանգստանում, ես չեմ կարա ասեմ՝ ես ստեղծագործում եմ, իրանք էլ թող կռվեն, տենց ո՞նց կլինի: ասեք այլ տարբերակ, քան Լևոնը:

----------


## Lion

Շինարար ջան, վերջին պոստս կարդացիր?

----------


## Շինարար

> Շինարար ջան, վերջին պոստս կարդացիր?


բա ո՞նց պատասխանեցի, լուծո՞ւմ ես առաջարկել էնտեղ:

----------


## Lion

Չէ, վերջին պատասխանդ չէի տեսել - եղբայր, երևի այս թեմային ռեգուլյար չես հետևում՝ ես, Տրիբունը, Բյուրը, Ծլնգը, Վիշապն ու այլոք բազմիցս առաջարկում են լուծումը: Կրկնեմ, ուշադիր - *ստեղծել ուժեղ պետություն*:

----------

S.L.V. (25.03.2017), Վիշապ (25.03.2017), Տրիբուն (24.03.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> ես չեմ կապում ոչ մի կերպ, հարցն էն ա, որ էս հարցը պետք ա լուծել, այլ տարբերակ չունենք, բարիի հարց չկա, էդ էրեխեքը զոհվում են, թե՞ չէ: ես ու դու նստած ակումբում քննարկում ենք անում:


Շինարար ջան, զոհերի հարցի լուծումը անհավասարաչափ վնաս հասցնելով ա մենակ լուծվում։ Ես թուրքի մսի կարոտ չեմ, բայց քեզ սպանողին մենակ մի բան կարա հետ պահի՝ սեփական մահի վտանգը։ Թե չէ ասում են շփման գիծ վերացնենք․․․ հա, վերացրեցիք, պատերազմն էլ ներս ա տարածվելու, ոնց Իսրայելում ասենք, ու էլի ջահել տղաներ, հղի կանայք, ու փոքր մանուկներն էլ հետներն են զոհվելու, բայց ի տարբերություն Իսրայելի, մենք ահաբեկչություններին հակազդելու ուժ չունենք։ Այ Շինարար ջան, մի հատ քարտեզ ձեռքդ առ, մի հատ էլ Հայ ժող․ պատմության դասագիրք, ու ինքդ քեզ անկեղծ փորձի համոզել, որ Հայաստանը երբևէ խաղաղության մեջ է ապրելու․․․ ու պետք չի զարգանալու հարցը կապել խաղաղության հետ, որտև տենց հաստատ չես զարգանա․․․

----------

Lion (25.03.2017), Mr. Annoying (25.03.2017), S.L.V. (25.03.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (25.03.2017), Վիշապ (25.03.2017), Տրիբուն (24.03.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> հա դե նենց չի էլի, որ մի վագոն ծով ունեցող ու խաղաղության պայմաններում ոռի վիճակում գտնվող երկիր կա․․․


ոնց որ Տրիբունին եմ ասել... ցույց տուր երկիր որ զարգանում ա շրջափակման մեջ, պատերազմական վիճակում... դուք ուզում եք էդ անել...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ, վերջին պատասխանդ չէի տեսել - եղբայր, երևի այս թեմային ռեգուլյար չես հետևում՝ ես, Տրիբունը, Բյուրը, Ծլնգը, Վիշապն ու այլոք բազմիցս առաջարկում են լուծումը: Կրկնեմ, ուշադիր - *ստեղծել ուժեղ պետություն*:


ոնց գլխի չենք ընկել... ուժեղ պետություն ստեղծենք... ոռ խաղացնելով... You can take that to the bank…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> բա ո՞նց պատասխանեցի, լուծո՞ւմ ես առաջարկել էնտեղ:


Շին, ապեր... իրանք լուծում չունեն... իրանցը ոռ խաղացնելն ա մինչև տենանք ինչ ա լինելու, յա էշը կսատկի յա իշատերը... արանքում էլ ձեռի հետ ուժեղ պետություն են սարքելու (խելքին աշեցեք)... էն հույսով որ ադրբեջանի նավթը պրծնելու ա ու փլուզվի... մենք էլ մինչև քուռն ենք գնալի... 

եթե հիմա պատրաստ չենք, երբեք պատրաստ չենք լինելու...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ուռաաաաա, որ Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծվի, մենք էլ ծով կունենանք։


ապեր, մենք որ սենց ոռ ունենք բա ծովը մեր ինչի՞ն  պետք... 

ստեղ են ասել... Sea is my ass…

----------


## Վիշապ

> ապեր, մենք որ սենց ոռ ունենք բա ծովը մեր ինչի՞ն  պետք... 
> 
> ստեղ են ասել... Sea is my ass…


Բա ուրի՞շ ինչ կա, իմ թուրք բարեկամ: Եթե ոռ խաղացնելը դուրդ չի գալիս, կարանք ուրիշ բան խաղացնենք, ես խո չե՞մ պնդում:

----------

Lion (25.03.2017), S.L.V. (25.03.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բա ուրի՞շ ինչ կա, իմ թուրք բարեկամ: Եթե ոռ խաղացնելը դուրդ չի գալիս, կարանք ուրիշ բան խաղացնենք, ես խո չե՞մ պնդում:


ոռը լավ ա, ուրիշ բան չէ, պետք չի...

https://youtu.be/VohAxpboJAs

----------


## Վիշապ

> ոռը լավ ա, ուրիշ բան չէ, պետք չի...
> 
> https://youtu.be/VohAxpboJAs


Այս սենց միշտ պորտն ու ոռը խառնում ես իրար:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այս սենց միշտ պորտն ու ոռը խառնում ես իրար:


փաստորեն դու վաբշե ուզում ես յուբկեն հանած ոռ խաղացնենք... Wow!!!

----------


## Ծլնգ

> ոնց որ Տրիբունին եմ ասել... ցույց տուր երկիր որ զարգանում ա շրջափակման մեջ, պատերազմական վիճակում... դուք ուզում եք էդ անել...


դե ռազ տենց ա, արի դու ցույց տուր երկիր, որը նույն տիպի շրջափակման մեջ գտնվելուց հետո «փոխզիջումներով խաղաղության» հասնելու հետևանքում զարգացել ա․․․ ի վերջո դու ես, չէ՞, ասում որ դա լուծում ա․․․

Ու քանի դա անում ես, մի հատ էլ կարա՞ս բացատրես, թե ո՞րն է Թուրքիայի կողմից շրջափակումը կանխարգելելու լծակը։ Ինչքան հասկանում եմ, Ադրբեջանի հետ շփման գիծ չենք ունենալու, չէ՞, այսինքն այդ ուղղությամբ գոնե մասամբ շրջափակումը էլի լինելու է։ Հիմա կբացատրե՞ս, Թուրքիային ո՞նց ենք ստիպում մեզ չշրջափակել․․․ ու հա, հուշեմ, որ մենք իրենցից մի գրամ «հող չենք պոկել», որ իրենց էլ «փոխզիջելու» բան ունենանք․․․ ու խնդրում եմ հողաթափիկներս չծիծաղացնես «միջազգային հանրության» նման անհեթեթություններով, քանի որ Թուրքին միջազգային հանրությանը փաթթած ունի, թե չէ հետը պատերազմի մեջ չգտնվող երկրիր խի՞ պիտի շրջափակեր․․․

----------

Lion (25.03.2017)

----------


## Շինարար

> Չէ, վերջին պատասխանդ չէի տեսել - եղբայր, երևի այս թեմային ռեգուլյար չես հետևում՝ ես, Տրիբունը, Բյուրը, Ծլնգը, Վիշապն ու այլոք բազմիցս առաջարկում են լուծումը: Կրկնեմ, ուշադիր - *ստեղծել ուժեղ պետություն*:


Ու ժեղ պետությունը խնդրի պատասխանն ա, լուծումն ամբողջ պրոցեսն ա դրան հասնելու։ Ո՞նց ենք անում։

----------

Աթեիստ (25.03.2017)

----------


## Շինարար

Մանկապարտեզ։ Երկու բառ քննարկել չի լինում, վռազ մուննաթ բան իրար թուրք ենք ասում բան խոսքի վիրավորում իրանց մոմենտով։ Ինչ որակի քննարկում ենք վարումտենց էլ ուժեղ պետություն ենք ստեղծում։

----------

Աթեիստ (25.03.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Մանկապարտեզ։ Երկու բառ քննարկել չի լինում, վռազ մուննաթ բան իրար թուրք ենք ասում բան խոսքի վիրավորում իրանց մոմենտով։ Ինչ որակի քննարկում ենք վարումտենց էլ ուժեղ պետություն ենք ստեղծում։


«Թուրք»-ը բնավ վիրավորելու համար չէր, Մեֆը պրիզնատ ա եկել, որ թուրք ա ու ոռ չի խաղացնում: :Pardon:  Not a big deal so far.

Հ.Գ. Համ էլ արդար չես Շինարար ախպեր, արդեն 77-րդ էջի վրա ենք, ասում ես՝ երկու բառ քննարկել չի լինում, քննարկելը էլ ո՞նց ա լինում:

----------

Lion (25.03.2017), Mephistopheles (25.03.2017), Տրիբուն (25.03.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> դե ռազ տենց ա, արի դու ցույց տուր երկիր, որը նույն տիպի շրջափակման մեջ գտնվելուց հետո «փոխզիջումներով խաղաղության» հասնելու հետևանքում զարգացել ա․․․ ի վերջո դու ես, չէ՞, ասում որ դա լուծում ա․․․
> 
> Ու քանի դա անում ես, մի հատ էլ կարա՞ս բացատրես, թե ո՞րն է Թուրքիայի կողմից շրջափակումը կանխարգելելու լծակը։ Ինչքան հասկանում եմ, Ադրբեջանի հետ շփման գիծ չենք ունենալու, չէ՞, այսինքն այդ ուղղությամբ գոնե մասամբ շրջափակումը էլի լինելու է։ Հիմա կբացատրե՞ս, Թուրքիային ո՞նց ենք ստիպում մեզ չշրջափակել․․․ ու հա, հուշեմ, որ մենք իրենցից մի գրամ «հող չենք պոկել», որ իրենց էլ «փոխզիջելու» բան ունենանք․․․ ու խնդրում եմ հողաթափիկներս չծիծաղացնես «միջազգային հանրության» նման անհեթեթություններով, քանի որ Թուրքին միջազգային հանրությանը փաթթած ունի, թե չէ հետը պատերազմի մեջ չգտնվող երկրիր խի՞ պիտի շրջափակեր․․․


աշխարհի բոլոր զարգացած երկրները իրանց խնդիրները լուծել են իրանց հաչևանների հետ... հասկանում ե՞ս ինչ ես խոսում... դու ուզում ես վիճես որ շրջափակումն ու պատերազմը երկրի զարգացման հետ կապ չունի՞... 

պայմանավորվածությունների մեջ ապաշրջափակումն էլ ա մտնում... նայի, ընգեր, գնա մի հատ հարցի հետ ծանոթացի հետո արի խոսա, օքե՞յ... անիմաստ հարցեր ես տալիս... թուրքիայի կողմից շրջափակումը կապված ա ղարաբաղի խնդրի հետ, իրանք են ասում... փուլային ա, եթե չեն բացում ճամփեքը տարածքի վերադարձը կասեցվում ա...

եթե միջազգային հանրությանը չես վստահում դուրս արի էդ կազմակերպություններից... ու բանկերից էլ վարկ մի վերցրու... գնա քո ուժերով զարգացի, քեզ ո՞վ ա բան ասում...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> «Թուրք»-ը բնավ վիրավորելու համար չէր, Մեֆը պրիզնատ ա եկել, որ թուրք ա ու ոռ չի խաղացնում: Not a big deal so far.
> 
> Հ.Գ. Համ էլ արդար չես Շինարար ախպեր, արդեն 77-րդ էջի վրա ենք, ասում ես՝ երկու բառ քննարկել չի լինում, քննարկելը էլ ո՞նց ա լինում:


ճիշտ խոսքին չէ չեմ կարա ասեմ...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մանկապարտեզ։ Երկու բառ քննարկել չի լինում, վռազ մուննաթ բան իրար թուրք ենք ասում բան խոսքի վիրավորում իրանց մոմենտով։ Ինչ որակի քննարկում ենք վարումտենց էլ ուժեղ պետություն ենք ստեղծում։


Շին, մի նեղվի... չնձ ասում են թուրք, բուռդ կտան, սիկտիր... բայց ես կանգուն եմ մեր լեռների պես...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Շին, մի նեղվի... չնձ ասում են թուրք, բուռդ կտան, սիկտիր... բայց ես կանգուն եմ մեր լեռների պես...


Մեֆ, այ տե՞ս՝ սկսեցիր ոռ խաղացնելը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, այ տե՞ս՝ սկսեցիր ոռ խաղացնելը:


սովորում ենք ապեր, նենց մասթեր կլաս չես տվել որ չսովորենք... գուրու ջան

----------


## Ծլնգ

> աշխարհի բոլոր զարգացած երկրները իրանց խնդիրները լուծել են իրանց հաչևանների հետ... հասկանում ե՞ս ինչ ես խոսում... դու ուզում ես վիճես որ շրջափակումն ու պատերազմը երկրի զարգացման հետ կապ չունի՞...


զարգացած ի՞նչ ենք հասկանում․․․ ասենք Եվրոպայի կենտրոնում չգտնվող ու զարգացած լենդ-լոքըդ երկիր գոյություն ունի՞։ Համ էլ ես ասել եմ որ զարգացած երկիր ենք դառնալո՞ւ։ Դու ես ասում, որ հարևանների հետ ոռ տալով հարցերը լուծենք թե չէ պտի միանգամից զարգանանք․․․ ես էլ ասում եմ, օքեյ, ունե՞ս մի հատ օրինակ, որ աքսիոմաներիդ մի քիչ կարողանամ հավատալ․․․




> պայմանավորվածությունների մեջ ապաշրջափակումն էլ ա մտնում... նայի, ընգեր, գնա մի հատ հարցի հետ ծանոթացի հետո արի խոսա, օքե՞յ... անիմաստ հարցեր ես տալիս... թուրքիայի կողմից շրջափակումը կապված ա ղարաբաղի խնդրի հետ, իրանք են ասում... փուլային ա, եթե չեն բացում ճամփեքը տարածքի վերադարձը կասեցվում ա...


հաստատ համոզվա՞ծ ես, որ մենակ դրա հետ ա կապված․․․ հա վայ, մոռացա, Էրդողանը հոր ազիզ արևով երդվել ա․․․

Նայի․․․ բոլորը տվեցինք առանք, փուլային-շմուլային, տո Արցախի հարցն էլ արդեն մի ամսից դրած ա հանրաքվեի էլ չիդեմ ինչ ֆլան-ֆստան․․․ մեկ էլ մի հատ թուրք դիվանագետ են ղրգում, հետևից էլ մի հատ շիզոֆրենիկ իրեն կորցրած հայի, որ էդ թուրք դիվանագետին տրաքցնի Երևանի կենտրոնում․․․ ու Թուրքիան լաչառությունը գցում ա՝ մորթին, սպանին․․․ ու սահմանները փակում ա։ Չի՞ կարա․․․ օքեյ, միջազգային հանրությունը քացով տփելու ա, ոնց որ Կիպրոսի օկուպացիայի համար ա տփում․․․ այ եղբայր, գնա մի հատ արթնացի, նոր արի ստեղ կյանք մեզ բացատրի, օքե՞յ․․․




> եթե միջազգային հանրությանը չես վստահում դուրս արի էդ կազմակերպություններից... ու բանկերից էլ վարկ մի վերցրու... գնա քո ուժերով զարգացի, քեզ ո՞վ ա բան ասում...


օքեյ Մեֆ ջան․․․ ես ու դու տարբեր մոլորակների վրա ենք, աչքիս ապրում, եղբայր․․․ արի համաձայնվենք որ մեր աքսիոմաները իրար ուղղահայաց են ու անցնենք առաջ․․․

----------

Lion (25.03.2017), S.L.V. (25.03.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

> սովորում ենք ապեր, նենց մասթեր կլաս չես տվել որ չսովորենք... գուրու ջան


Աբրեք: Քանի՞սդ եք ըտեղ հետս խոսում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> զարգացած ի՞նչ ենք հասկանում․․․ ասենք Եվրոպայի կենտրոնում չգտնվող ու զարգացած լենդ-լոքըդ երկիր գոյություն ունի՞։ Համ էլ ես ասել եմ որ զարգացած երկիր ենք դառնալո՞ւ։ Դու ես ասում, որ հարևանների հետ ոռ տալով հարցերը լուծենք թե չէ պտի միանգամից զարգանանք․․․ ես էլ ասում եմ, օքեյ, ունե՞ս մի հատ օրինակ, որ աքսիոմաներիդ մի քիչ կարողանամ հավատալ․․․
> 
> 
> հաստատ համոզվա՞ծ ես, որ մենակ դրա հետ ա կապված․․․ հա վայ, մոռացա, Էրդողանը հոր ազիզ արևով երդվել ա․․․
> 
> Նայի․․․ բոլորը տվեցինք առանք, փուլային-շմուլային, տո Արցախի հարցն էլ արդեն մի ամսից դրած ա հանրաքվեի էլ չիդեմ ինչ ֆլան-ֆստան․․․ մեկ էլ մի հատ թուրք դիվանագետ են ղրգում, հետևից էլ մի հատ շիզոֆրենիկ իրեն կորցրած հայի, որ էդ թուրք դիվանագետին տրաքցնի Երևանի կենտրոնում․․․ ու Թուրքիան լաչառությունը գցում ա՝ մորթին, սպանին․․․ ու սահմանները փակում ա։ Չի՞ կարա․․․ օքեյ, միջազգային հանրությունը քացով տփելու ա, ոնց որ Կիպրոսի օկուպացիայի համար ա տփում․․․ այ եղբայր, գնա մի հատ արթնացի, նոր արի ստեղ կյանք մեզ բացատրի, օքե՞յ․․․
> 
> 
> 
> օքեյ Մեֆ ջան․․․ ես ու դու տարբեր մոլորակների վրա ենք, աչքիս ապրում, եղբայր․․․ արի համաձայնվենք որ մեր աքսիոմաները իրար ուղղահայաց են ու անցնենք առաջ․․․


խառնում ես ընգեր... ոռ տալը չմ լեքսիկոնի մեջ չկա...Վիշապի հետ ես խառնում... ինքն ասում ա ոռ խաղացնելով ղարաբաղը պաշտպանենք ու զարգանանք... բայց եթե զարգացած երկրի հադկացության հետ խնդիրներ ունես ու հլա պարզ չկ քո համար էդ որն ա, ուրեմն ճիշտ ես ասում... խոսելու թեմա չկա... 

կներես Ծլնգ ջան, բայց դու լուրջ բաներից չես խոսում... 

ոնց որ ասեցի, եթե չես վստահում միջազգային կազմակերպությունների ոչ փող վերցրու ոչ էլ ընդգրկվի... դու նման ես էն հայերին որ պուտինին համարում են ուժեղ մարդ, լիդեր, բայց նախընտրում են եվրոպա կամ ամերիկա ապրել...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Աբրեք: Քանի՞սդ եք ըտեղ հետս խոսում:


մի ամբողջ պարային խումբ...

----------


## Ծլնգ

> խառնում ես ընգեր... ոռ տալը չմ լեքսիկոնի մեջ չկա...Վիշապի հետ ես խառնում... ինքն ասում ա ոռ խաղացնելով ղարաբաղը պաշտպանենք ու զարգանանք...


դե ներող․․․ ենքան ոռ խառնիք էս թեմային, արդեն փոխզիջումը դրան սկսեց հոմանիշ թվալ  :LOL: 



> բայց եթե զարգացած երկրի հադկացության հետ խնդիրներ ունես ու հլա պարզ չկ քո համար էդ որն ա, ուրեմն ճիշտ ես ասում... խոսելու թեմա չկա...


արդեն կլոունություն ես անում․․․ զարգացած տնտեսության տարբեր չափելու ձևեր կան, բայց ինձ ծանոթ ոչ մի ձևերով էլ ոչ մի Եվրոպայից դուրս լենդ-լոքըդ երկրիր զարգացած տնտեսություն չունի․․․ ու քանի որ դու Հայաստանի զարգանալու մասին ես խոսում, համ էլ զարգացած երկիրներ ես խառնում, ասում եմ կարո՞ղ ա զարգացած տնտեսության նենց սահմանում ունես, որ ես չգիտեմ․․․ դե դեռ հույս էի փայփայում, որ ասածներդ մի քիչ էս աշխարհից են, ոչ թե մեծ մեծ փրթում ես․․․ բայց պարզվեց որ չէ, լավ էլ փրթում ես․․․ աքսիոմաներդ էլ, հեչ էլ օրինակների վրա չեն հիմնված, այլ հիսթերիկ էքստրապոլյացիաներ են




> կներես Ծլնգ ջան, բայց դու լուրջ բաներից չես խոսում...


Հա, հեչ․․․ դու Հայաստանը երկու «լուրջ» հարևանների արանքում ես տեսնում, իսկ ես պատիս քարտեզ ունեմ դեռ կախած․․․ ինչպես նաև հիշողություն ունեմ, որը դեռ հերիքում է այդ հարևանների նորագույն ու ոչ-այնքան պատմությունները մեջը պահելու համար․․․




> ոնց որ ասեցի, եթե չես վստահում միջազգային կազմակերպությունների ոչ փող վերցրու ոչ էլ ընդգրկվի... դու նման ես էն հայերին որ պուտինին համարում են ուժեղ մարդ, լիդեր, բայց նախընտրում են եվրոպա կամ ամերիկա ապրել...


Պուտինին չեմ համարում լավ լիդեր, բայց որ ուժեղ ա, դժվար ա առարկելը․․․ ապրելուս նախընտրությունները, ինչպես նաև իմ նմանությունները արի թեմայից դուրս թողննք․․․ իսկ միջազգային կազմակերպությունների տեսանկյունից․․․ ես ուգլի բանկիցս էլ եմ փող վերցնում, բայց գիշերով գայլերով լեփ-լեցուն անտառում զբոսանքի ժամանակ բանկիս վրա չեմ հույսս դնում․․․

Ու ստեղ լրիվ պատեհ ա Գայլի բառերը մեջբերելը՝ մեռնեմ *Չ*տրամաբանությանդ

----------

Տրիբուն (25.03.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> դե ներող․․․ ենքան ոռ խառնիք էս թեմային, արդեն փոխզիջումը դրան սկսեց հոմանիշ թվալ 
> 
> արդեն կլոունություն ես անում․․․ զարգացած տնտեսության տարբեր չափելու ձևեր կան, բայց ինձ ծանոթ ոչ մի ձևերով էլ ոչ մի Եվրոպայից դուրս լենդ-լոքըդ երկրիր զարգացած տնտեսություն չունի․․․ ու քանի որ դու Հայաստանի զարգանալու մասին ես խոսում, համ էլ զարգացած երկիրներ ես խառնում, ասում եմ կարո՞ղ ա զարգացած տնտեսության նենց սահմանում ունես, որ ես չգիտեմ․․․ դե դեռ հույս էի փայփայում, որ ասածներդ մի քիչ էս աշխարհից են, ոչ թե մեծ մեծ փրթում ես․․․ բայց պարզվեց որ չէ, լավ էլ փրթում ես․․․ աքսիոմաներդ էլ, հեչ էլ օրինակների վրա չեն հիմնված, այլ հիսթերիկ էքստրապոլյացիաներ են
> 
> 
> 
> Հա, հեչ․․․ դու Հայաստանը երկու «լուրջ» հարևանների արանքում ես տեսնում, իսկ ես պատիս քարտեզ ունեմ դեռ կախած․․․ ինչպես նաև հիշողություն ունեմ, որը դեռ հերիքում է այդ հարևանների նորագույն ու ոչ-այնքան պատմությունները մեջը պահելու համար․․․
> 
> 
> ...


նայի Ծլնգ... դու ուզում ես համոզես ու ապացուցես որ էս վիճակով (շրջափակված ու պատերազմի մեջ, լանդլօք) կարաս ծաղկես բարգավաճես ու հետո էլ ասում ես տենց երկիր չգիտես եվրոպայից դուրս... կարա՞ս ասես քո ուզածն ինչ ա... ո՞նց ես հասնելու դրան... տեղն էլ գա գրամաբանությունից ես խոսում

----------


## Ծլնգ

> նայի Ծլնգ... դու *ուզում ես համոզես* ու ապացուցես որ էս վիճակով (շրջափակված ու պատերազմի մեջ, լանդլօք) կարաս ծաղկես բարգավաճես ու հետո էլ ասում ես տենց երկիր չգիտես եվրոպայից դուրս... կարա՞ս ասես քո ուզածն ինչ ա... ո՞նց ես հասնելու դրան... տեղն էլ գա գրամաբանությունից ես խոսում


Մեֆ ջան, արի մի արա ենթադրություններ իմ նպատակների ու մոտիվացիաների մասին... փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ ակումբցիների մոտ դա սովորաբար լավ չի ստացվում։ Ես ոչ մեկին էլ ոչ մի բան համոզելու չունեմ, այլ միմիայն իմ կարծիքներն ու վերլուծումները կարող եմ ներկայացնել։ Եթե դրանք ինչ-որ մեկին համոզիչ են թվում՝ լավ ա, չեն թվում՝ էլի վատ չի...

Ու ես չեմ ասել թե էս վիճակով մենք բարգավաճելու ենք, կամ զարգանալու ենք, կամ էլ, առավել ևս, դառնալու ենք զարգացած [տնտեսությամբ] երկիր։ Խնդրում եմ ուշադիր կարդա իմ գրածները... հետն էլ մի քիչ տրամաբանություն միացրու։

Բայց դու կարծես ասում ես, որ զարգանալու համար այդ խաղաղությունը անհրաժեշտ ա։ Ես էլ օրինակներ բերեցի երկրների, որոնք զարգացած տնտեսությամբ երկրներ են, ու դրան են հասել հարատև պատերազմական իրավիճակում գտնվելու ընթացքում։ Սրանցով ես ամենևին էլ չէի պնդում, թե մենք Իսրայել կամ Հարավային Կորեա ենք, միմիայն ցույց էի տալիս, որ քո պնդումը ճիշտ չի։ Դու էլ հակադարձեցիր, որ դրանք մեզ սազական չեն, քանի որ ծով ունեն... լավ, հասկացանք, որ քո նախորդ հայտարարությունը նշանակում էր, որ ծով չունեցող երկրի զարգանալու համար անհրաժեշտ է խաղաղություն։ Ու այս միտքդ կարծես նաև ամրապնդում ես նրանով, որ մենք չենք կարողանում շրջափակման մեջ գտնվող զարգացած երկրի օրինակ բերել։ Լավ, ճիշտ ես, չենք կարում... ու սա ոչ թե մեր անճարակությունից է գալիս, այլ նրանից, որ այդպիսի օրինակ չկա, ու այդպիսի օրինակ չկա, որևհետև շրջափակման մեջ եղած երկրները սովորաբար միշտ էլ շրջափակումից բացի այլ լիքը խնդիրներ են ունենում՝ դիկտատուրա, կոռուպցիա, քաղաքացիական սուր իրավիճակներ, ներքին էթնիկ, կրոնական ու այլ ընդհարումներ և այլն, որոնք Հայաստանը չունի, կամ այդ աստիճանի չի, այսինքն ուրիշ բլոկադայում եղած երկրների չզարգանալն էլ մեզ սազական չի։ Նաև, ես ճիշտն ասած ուրիշ ոչ մի օրինակ չգիտեմ, որ իրար հետ կոնֆլիկտի մեջ չգտնվող երկներից մեկը մյուսին 25 տարի շրջափակման մեջ պահի, այն էլ առանց ակտիվ պատերազմական իրավիճակի այդ երկրներից որևէ մեկում, ոնց որ Թուրքիան ա Հայաստանին պահում։ Դու գիտե՞ս (ու ի՞նչ ա ասում քո միջազգային հանրությունը այս ապօրինության մասին)։ Ու մենակ սրա պատճառով արդեն օրինակներ գտնելը անիմաստ ա, քանի որ միշտ էլ ինչ-որ անհամապատասխանություն կլինի... 

Բայց, դու գտնում ես, որ մեր ներկա վիճակը պիտի փոխենք (փոխզիջումներով խաղաղվենք), որ զարգանալու շանս ունենանք։ Ճի՞շտ եմ քեզ հասկացել։ Բա մի հատ օրինակ կարա՞ս բերես, որ այդպիսի խաղաղվելուց հետո երկիրը զարգացել ա, երգիր ա դարձել, և այլն... ի վերջո դու ես առաջարկում, որ փոփոխություն է պետք անել։ Իսկ էս թերահավատներս մի քիչ էն ծանր նստողներից ենք. տեղներիցս վերկենալուց առաջ ուզում ենք գոնե հասկանալ այդ վերկենալը արդյունք ունենալու ա, թե՝ չէ։ Հետն էլ գումարի, որ այդ փոփոխությունները առկա են լիքը վտանգներով, որ մեկը ես դեռ չեմ համոզվել թե հնարավոր ա միջազգային հանրության երաշխիքներով ու ստորագրած թղթերով կասեցնել։ Ու պլյուս վրից էլ, այդ զարգանալու համար հլը պիտի մեր ներքին ղզլբաշներին էլ դավայ անենք... էհ բա ավելի տրամաբանական չի՞ լինի սկսենք ղզլբաշներին դավայ անելուց, ու մեր հիմիկվա ոչ-խաղաղության պայմաններում մեծագույն զարգանալու պոտենցիալը քաղենք, հետո արդեն խոսենք հետագա զարգանալու մասին։ Հա, հասկանում եմ, որ ամեն օր ջահելներ են զոհվում հպման գծի վրա, բայց համաշխարհային փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ խաղաղարարությունն էլ ա լիքը զոհերով լինում։ Ու այդ զոհերի կասեցնելու լուծումը ես տեսնում եմ ոչ թե փոխզիջումների գնով խաղաղությունը, այլ հակառակորդին անհամաչափ վնաս պատճառելու մեջ։

Հիմա պա՞րզ ասեցի ուզածս ինչն ա, թե մեկ էլ ասեմ. բեր օրինակ, որ փոխզիջումներով խաղաղվելուց հետո երկիր ա զարգացել։ Չուկից էլ եմ սենց մի օրինակ ուզում արդեն մի երեք շաբաթ, բայց մենակ մեզ դոդի տեղ դնելով են ձեր արգումնետները աշխատում, մեկ էլ «էդի աքսիոմա ա» գոռալով...

----------

Lion (25.03.2017), Տրիբուն (25.03.2017)

----------


## Gayl

> ես չեմ կապում ոչ մի կերպ, հարցն էն ա, որ էս հարցը պետք ա լուծել, այլ տարբերակ չունենք, բարիի հարց չկա, էդ էրեխեքը զոհվում են, թե՞ չէ: ես ու դու նստած ակումբում քննարկում ենք անում:


Արա որ չեն ասում էրեխա? Էրեխեն դու ես, իրանք տղամարդ տղա են։
Ապեր նոր ես հիշել? Թազա բան ես ծխում?

----------


## Gayl

> Չէ, վերջին պատասխանդ չէի տեսել - եղբայր, երևի այս թեմային ռեգուլյար չես հետևում՝ ես, Տրիբունը, Բյուրը, Ծլնգը, Վիշապն ու այլոք բազմիցս առաջարկում են լուծումը: Կրկնեմ, ուշադիր - *ստեղծել ուժեղ պետություն*:


Չենք կարա։ Շրջափակման մեջ ենք։ Էն, որ տարեկան միլիարդներ ա մղսվում ու անօրինական ձևով երկրից հելնում էդ սաղ շրջափակման հետևանք ա։ Տղերք Չուկի ասած նեղանում եք ջհանդամին նեղանաք։ Հո դուք տափակ չեք? Հիմա օրինակ մի միլիարդ են գողանում էն վախտ էլ 3 միլիարդի կգողանան։ Էդ վախտ էլ ինչ եք ասելու? Պիտի ասեք ձև չկա պիտի Արևմտյան Հայաստանը, Մասիսն ու Սիսը հետ բերենք, որ դզվենք?? Արա հա էդ վախտ ծով էլ կունենանք յանմ։

----------

Lion (25.03.2017), S.L.V. (25.03.2017), Տրիբուն (25.03.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, արի մի արա ենթադրություններ իմ նպատակների ու մոտիվացիաների մասին... փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ ակումբցիների մոտ դա սովորաբար լավ չի ստացվում։ Ես ոչ մեկին էլ ոչ մի բան համոզելու չունեմ, այլ միմիայն իմ կարծիքներն ու վերլուծումները կարող եմ ներկայացնել։ Եթե դրանք ինչ-որ մեկին համոզիչ են թվում՝ լավ ա, չեն թվում՝ էլի վատ չի...
> 
> Ու ես չեմ ասել թե էս վիճակով մենք բարգավաճելու ենք, կամ զարգանալու ենք, կամ էլ, առավել ևս, դառնալու ենք զարգացած [տնտեսությամբ] երկիր։ Խնդրում եմ ուշադիր կարդա իմ գրածները... հետն էլ մի քիչ տրամաբանություն միացրու։
> 
> Բայց դու կարծես ասում ես, որ զարգանալու համար այդ խաղաղությունը անհրաժեշտ ա։ Ես էլ օրինակներ բերեցի երկրների, որոնք զարգացած տնտեսությամբ երկրներ են, ու դրան են հասել հարատև պատերազմական իրավիճակում գտնվելու ընթացքում։ Սրանցով ես ամենևին էլ չէի պնդում, թե մենք Իսրայել կամ Հարավային Կորեա ենք, միմիայն ցույց էի տալիս, որ քո պնդումը ճիշտ չի։ Դու էլ հակադարձեցիր, որ դրանք մեզ սազական չեն, քանի որ ծով ունեն... լավ, հասկացանք, որ քո նախորդ հայտարարությունը նշանակում էր, որ ծով չունեցող երկրի զարգանալու համար անհրաժեշտ է խաղաղություն։ Ու այս միտքդ կարծես նաև ամրապնդում ես նրանով, որ մենք չենք կարողանում շրջափակման մեջ գտնվող զարգացած երկրի օրինակ բերել։ Լավ, ճիշտ ես, չենք կարում... ու սա ոչ թե մեր անճարակությունից է գալիս, այլ նրանից, որ այդպիսի օրինակ չկա, ու այդպիսի օրինակ չկա, որևհետև շրջափակման մեջ եղած երկրները սովորաբար միշտ էլ շրջափակումից բացի այլ լիքը խնդիրներ են ունենում՝ դիկտատուրա, կոռուպցիա, քաղաքացիական սուր իրավիճակներ, ներքին էթնիկ, կրոնական ու այլ ընդհարումներ և այլն, որոնք Հայաստանը չունի, կամ այդ աստիճանի չի, այսինքն ուրիշ բլոկադայում եղած երկրների չզարգանալն էլ մեզ սազական չի։ Նաև, ես ճիշտն ասած ուրիշ ոչ մի օրինակ չգիտեմ, որ իրար հետ կոնֆլիկտի մեջ չգտնվող երկներից մեկը մյուսին 25 տարի շրջափակման մեջ պահի, այն էլ առանց ակտիվ պատերազմական իրավիճակի այդ երկրներից որևէ մեկում, ոնց որ Թուրքիան ա Հայաստանին պահում։ Դու գիտե՞ս (ու ի՞նչ ա ասում քո միջազգային հանրությունը այս ապօրինության մասին)։ Ու մենակ սրա պատճառով արդեն օրինակներ գտնելը անիմաստ ա, քանի որ միշտ էլ ինչ-որ անհամապատասխանություն կլինի... 
> 
> Բայց, դու գտնում ես, որ մեր ներկա վիճակը պիտի փոխենք (փոխզիջումներով խաղաղվենք), որ զարգանալու շանս ունենանք։ Ճի՞շտ եմ քեզ հասկացել։ Բա մի հատ օրինակ կարա՞ս բերես, որ այդպիսի խաղաղվելուց հետո երկիրը զարգացել ա, երգիր ա դարձել, և այլն... ի վերջո դու ես առաջարկում, որ փոփոխություն է պետք անել։ Իսկ էս թերահավատներս մի քիչ էն ծանր նստողներից ենք. տեղներիցս վերկենալուց առաջ ուզում ենք գոնե հասկանալ այդ վերկենալը արդյունք ունենալու ա, թե՝ չէ։ Հետն էլ գումարի, որ այդ փոփոխությունները առկա են լիքը վտանգներով, որ մեկը ես դեռ չեմ համոզվել թե հնարավոր ա միջազգային հանրության երաշխիքներով ու ստորագրած թղթերով կասեցնել։ Ու պլյուս վրից էլ, այդ զարգանալու համար հլը պիտի մեր ներքին ղզլբաշներին էլ դավայ անենք... էհ բա ավելի տրամաբանական չի՞ լինի սկսենք ղզլբաշներին դավայ անելուց, ու մեր հիմիկվա ոչ-խաղաղության պայմաններում մեծագույն զարգանալու պոտենցիալը քաղենք, հետո արդեն խոսենք հետագա զարգանալու մասին։ Հա, հասկանում եմ, որ ամեն օր ջահելներ են զոհվում հպման գծի վրա, բայց համաշխարհային փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ խաղաղարարությունն էլ ա լիքը զոհերով լինում։ Ու այդ զոհերի կասեցնելու լուծումը ես տեսնում եմ ոչ թե փոխզիջումների գնով խաղաղությունը, այլ հակառակորդին անհամաչափ վնաս պատճառելու մեջ։
> 
> Հիմա պա՞րզ ասեցի ուզածս ինչն ա, թե մեկ էլ ասեմ. բեր օրինակ, որ փոխզիջումներով խաղաղվելուց հետո երկիր ա զարգացել։ Չուկից էլ եմ սենց մի օրինակ ուզում արդեն մի երեք շաբաթ, բայց մենակ մեզ դոդի տեղ դնելով են ձեր արգումնետները աշխատում, մեկ էլ «էդի աքսիոմա ա» գոռալով...


Ծլնգ... եթե էսօր պատրաստ չես, վաղն էլ պատրաստ չես լինելու, մյուս օրն էլ... այո ես պնդում ու ստորագրում եմ որ առանց պաղաղության զարգացում չի կարա լինի մանավանդ որ շրջափակման մեջ ես... շրջափակումը մեծապես նպաստում ա կոռուպցիային ու դիկտատուրային... էսի ես չեմ ասում, տենց ա. երբ որ ռեսուրսները սուղ են լինում կոռուպցիան ու դիկտատուրան ավելի սուր ա դառնում ու հավանական ես կասեի անխուսափելի... այո խաղաղության հաջորդ օրը չի կյանքը չի լավանալու, բայց տենդենցները սկսելու են... էս վիճակով լավագույն դեպքում 2 տարի կարա աճ ու բարելավում արձանագրվի ու հետո էլի կանգնի... ռեսուրսներով սուղ երկիրը զարգալու ատ տեղ չունի մանավանդ որ շրջափակման մեջ ա... կողքիդ երկրներից հետ ես մնալու... որը բերում ա հաջորդ խնդրին ինչքա՞ն պետք ա զարգանաս որ վստահ լինես ու գնաս լուծման, այն է փոխզիջման... 

իսկ եթե ավելի կարճ ու հստակ ասեմ... եթե էսօր դուք չեք վստահում միջազգային պայմանագրերին ու կառույցներին վաղն էլ չեք վստահելու ու ադրբեջանն էլ մոտակա 20 տարում հաստատ չի փոխվելու եթե չասենք որ կարող ա ավելի վատանա... այսինքն դու եր եք պատրաստ չեք լինելու լուծման կամ կոմպրոմիսի... փաստորեն անկախ էն բանից թե դուք ինչ կասեք, դուք գործնականում կողմ եք ու փորձում եք էս վիճակով զարգանալ... ուրիշ բան կա՞... ո՞րտեղ եմ սխալ ասել... 

որ ղըզըլբաշիներին հեռացրիր դրանից ալիևը լավանալու ա՞, միջազգային կառույցներն ու պայմանագրերն ավելի վստահելի ե՞ն դառնալի...

իհարկե ոչ... դրա համար չարժե ֆոկուսնիկություններ անել... ու պետք չի պնդել որ ես տենց բան չեմ ասել փակ սահմաններով զարգանաք... ասել ես ու հենց էս գրառումդ էլ էդ ա նշանակում...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ու այդ զոհերի կասեցնելու լուծումը ես տեսնում եմ ոչ թե փոխզիջումների գնով խաղաղությունը, այլ հակառակորդին անհամաչափ վնաս պատճառելու մեջ։


հա, բա ոնց... լավ էլ լուծումը գտել ես...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հիմա պա՞րզ ասեցի ուզածս ինչն ա, թե մեկ էլ ասեմ. բեր օրինակ, որ փոխզիջումներով խաղաղվելուց հետո երկիր ա զարգացել։


50 անգամ ասեցինք, բոլոր զարգացած երկրները խաղաղություն հաստատելուց հետո են զարգացել... բա քո կարծիքով պատերազմի ժամանակ ե՞ն զարգանում... բա ո՞նց ես ուզում խաղաղություն հաստատես... կապիտուլյացիայի ե՞ս ուզում ենթարկես

----------


## Gayl

> 50 անգամ ասեցինք, բոլոր զարգացած երկրները խաղաղություն հաստատելուց հետո են զարգացել... բա քո կարծիքով պատերազմի ժամանակ ե՞ն զարգանում... բա ո՞նց ես ուզում խաղաղություն հաստատես... կապիտուլյացիայի ե՞ս ուզում ենթարկես


Հիմա էլ պարզվում ա պատերազմի մեջ ենք :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հիմա էլ պարզվում ա պատերազմի մեջ ենք


էտի 20 տարվա նորություն ա ապեր, նոր ե՞ս իմանում...

----------


## Gayl

> էտի 20 տարվա նորություն ա ապեր, նոր ե՞ս իմանում...


Եթե 20 տարվայա ուրեմն նորություն չի, բայց ասածդ նորություն էր։ Մեֆ զգում ես, որ Լևոնի ցանկացած բառ ձեր համար դոգմայա դառել ու ցանկացած դեպքում փորձում եք հիմնավորեք իրա տեսակետը։

----------

Տրիբուն (25.03.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե 20 տարվայա ուրեմն նորություն չի, բայց ասածդ նորություն էր։ Մեֆ զգում ես, որ Լևոնի ցանկացած բառ ձեր համար դոգմայա դառել ու ցանկացած դեպքում փորձում եք հիմնավորեք իրա տեսակետը։


Գայլ ջան... ես Լևոնի անուն չեմ տվել... ես քեզ փաստեր եմ ասում... ապրիլի 4 օրյա պատերազմը պտի որ մի բան հուշեր, ասենք որ հլա պատերազմ ա 4օր, 800 հեկտար, 100 զոհ... Sounds like peace, right?

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ ջան... ես Լևոնի անուն չեմ տվել... ես քեզ փաստեր եմ ասում... ապրիլի 4 օրյա պատերազմը պտի որ մի բան հուշեր, ասենք որ հլա պատերազմ ա 4օր, 800 հեկտար, 100 զոհ... Sounds like peace, right?


Ինչ կապ ունի? Հենց Լևոնը ասեց, որ Ղարաբաղի հարցը մեր զարգացմանը տոռմուզ ա անում սկսեցիր էդպես մտածել, բայց մինչ էդ մտածում էիչ, որ մեր ոռի վիճակը առաջնահերթ նրանից ա , որ հողի տակ ինչքան պաշար ունենք ծախել ենք, որ հյուրանոցից բացի ուրիշ ոչ մի բան չի բացվում, որ կրթական համակարգը զրո ա ու որ եսիմ ինչ շեյխ գալիս լեռ ա առնում ու լեռան լանջից դուրս եկող ջուրը տանում ա իր ա երկիր։ Ապեր բան ա փոխվել?? Որ ազիկների ու թուրքերի հետ սահման ունեցանք մեր ոսկու հանքերը պետությանն են դառնալու??

----------

Lion (25.03.2017), S.L.V. (25.03.2017), Գաղթական (25.03.2017), Ծլնգ (25.03.2017), Վիշապ (26.03.2017), Տրիբուն (25.03.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Առավոտ բարլուսով ահագին նորություն իմացա․

- Էս 25 տարի ա պատերազմի մեջ ենք։ Տո լա՞վ է։ Ով զարմացած ա ասեմ, որ 25 տարի չի, 2500 տարի ա։ 

- Հայաստանը շրջափակման մեջ ա, այսինքն Վրաստանն ու Իրանը սահմանը փակել են, խաբար չենք։ Ու կապ չունի, որ հայկական շուկայի հալալ 70%-ը թուրքական ապրանքներ են։ Դե թուրք են, մի ձևի շրջափակումը շրջանցելու ձև են գտել, ես դրանց ազիզը թաղեմ։ 

- Հենց փոխզիջեցինք ծով ենք ունենալու, հնարավոր ա նույնիսկ օվկիանոս, ու զարգանալու ենք։ Լիոնի ականջը կանչի, էս տղու ծովից-ծով Հայաստանի երազանքը վերջապես կիրականանա։

- Հենց փոխզիջեցինք, Սաշիկը տարած սաղ փողերը հետ ա բերելու, ներդնելու ա ՀՀ կրթության, գիտության, առողջապահության ու հատկապես անասնաբուծութան (որ իրա պես հալալներին շատացնի) զարգացման մեջ, արա էտ տղու երազանքն էլ կիրականան վերջապես։ 

Լիքը մարդու համար, Լևոնը կուլտ ա, ու ինչ էլ բլթցնի տիեզերական ճշմարտության տեղ ա անցնելու, Մեֆի սիրած աքսիոմն ա, էլի։ Էն օրը TV-ով Կոնգրես-ՀԺԿ քարոզարշավից հատվածներ են ցույց տալիս։ Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանը (դաշինքի երկրորդ համարն ա) ասում ա․ «մեեեեզ, պեեեեետք էէէէ, խաղաղությու՛ն, քանի որ ապազգայիիիիիին իշխանությունները պետք էէէէ հեռանաաաաան, և սահմանադրակաաաաան կարգը վերականգնվի՛»: Տրամաբանության ազիզն էլ ստեղ թաղեմ։

----------

Gayl (25.03.2017), Lion (25.03.2017), S.L.V. (25.03.2017), Ծլնգ (25.03.2017), Վիշապ (26.03.2017)

----------


## Gayl

Բաքվից կկարողանանք չայ բերել ու Եվրոպա մտցնել։ Տարեկան միլիարդավոր դոլարների եկամուտ կունենանք։
Էն, որ Իրանական նավթը կարող ենք Եվրոպա մտցնել ու մեր համար շատ էժան վառելիք ապահովենք, էդ հեչ?

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ... եթե էսօր պատրաստ չես, վաղն էլ պատրաստ չես լինելու, մյուս օրն էլ... այո ես պնդում ու ստորագրում եմ որ առանց պաղաղության զարգացում չի կարա լինի մանավանդ որ շրջափակման մեջ ես... շրջափակումը մեծապես նպաստում ա կոռուպցիային ու դիկտատուրային... *էսի ես չեմ ասում, տենց ա*. երբ որ ռեսուրսները սուղ են լինում կոռուպցիան ու դիկտատուրան ավելի սուր ա դառնում ու հավանական ես կասեի անխուսափելի... այո խաղաղության հաջորդ օրը չի կյանքը չի լավանալու, բայց տենդենցները սկսելու են... էս վիճակով լավագույն դեպքում 2 տարի կարա աճ ու բարելավում արձանագրվի ու հետո էլի կանգնի... ռեսուրսներով սուղ երկիրը զարգալու ատ տեղ չունի մանավանդ որ շրջափակման մեջ ա... կողքիդ երկրներից հետ ես մնալու... որը բերում ա հաջորդ խնդրին ինչքա՞ն պետք ա զարգանաս որ վստահ լինես ու գնաս լուծման, այն է փոխզիջման... 
> 
> իսկ եթե ավելի կարճ ու հստակ ասեմ... եթե էսօր դուք չեք վստահում միջազգային պայմանագրերին ու կառույցներին վաղն էլ չեք վստահելու ու ադրբեջանն էլ մոտակա 20 տարում հաստատ չի փոխվելու եթե չասենք որ կարող ա ավելի վատանա... այսինքն դու եր եք պատրաստ չեք լինելու լուծման կամ կոմպրոմիսի... փաստորեն անկախ էն բանից թե դուք ինչ կասեք, դուք գործնականում կողմ եք ու փորձում եք էս վիճակով զարգանալ... ուրիշ բան կա՞... ո՞րտեղ եմ սխալ ասել... 
> 
> որ ղըզըլբաշիներին հեռացրիր դրանից ալիևը լավանալու ա՞, միջազգային կառույցներն ու պայմանագրերն ավելի վստահելի ե՞ն դառնալի...
> 
> իհարկե ոչ... դրա համար չարժե ֆոկուսնիկություններ անել... ու պետք չի պնդել որ ես տենց բան չեմ ասել փակ սահմաններով զարգանաք... *ասել ես ու հենց էս գրառումդ էլ էդ ա նշանակում.*..


Մեֆ... անտրամաբանական ու պոռոտախոս դեմագոգիայով ես զբաղված («վույ-վույ» գոռացնողներին ասեմ, որ ոչ թե Մեֆին եմ կպնում կամ պիտակում, այլ իր գրառումների որակն եմ բնութագրում)։ Ու ոնց էլ սիրտս զգում էր, որ ո՛չ Թուրքիայի ապօրինի շրջափակման մասին միջազգային հանրության ուր լինելուն ես պատասխանելու, ոչ էլ օրինակներ ես բերելու...

կարճ ու հստակ ասեմ... կա՛մ Հայաստանին սազական օրինակ ես բերում, որ շրջափակումը հանվելուց հետո երկարատև խաղաղություն ու զարգացում ա եղել, կա՛մ էլ աքսիոմներդ տանում ես ու կոխում առքուվաճառքի ու պարուխաղի ենթակա, ինչպես նաև մեր ընդհանուր վիճակը բնութագրող տեղդ... (ես ոռ բա՞ռ եմ ասել)։

----------

Տրիբուն (25.03.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> հա, բա ոնց... լավ էլ լուծումը գտել ես...


Էդ լուծումը ես չեմ գտել, Տրիբունն ա մեզ բոլորիս սովորացրել  :LOL: 

Իսկ եթե ավելի լուրջ, դա ա մինչև հիմա երրորդ համաշխարհայինը կասեցրել, ինչպես նաև Իսրայելին ու Հարավային Կորեային զարգանալու տեղ տալիս։ Բայ դե չէ... իրենք ծով ունեն, էս ինչ եմ ասում...

----------


## Ծլնգ

> 50 անգամ ասեցինք, բոլոր զարգացած երկրները խաղաղություն հաստատելուց հետո են զարգացել... բա քո կարծիքով պատերազմի ժամանակ ե՞ն զարգանում... բա ո՞նց ես ուզում խաղաղություն հաստատես... կապիտուլյացիայի ե՞ս ուզում ենթարկես


Քեզ արդեն ասեցի, որ Եվրոպայի կենտրոնից դուրս լանդլոքդ զարգացած երկիր չկա, դու էլի էս զառանցա՞նքդ ես բերում։ Թե՞ ծովի պակասը գործոն ա, իսկ Եվորպայի կենտրոնում լինելը հըը, ոչ մի դեպքում...

Ես խաղաղություն չեմ ուզում հաստատել, ես պատերազմասեր եմ, մինչև հիմա չե՞ս հասկացել  :Wink: 

Իսկ ավելի լուրջ, հոգնեցի արդեն քո բինար տափակ մտածելակերպից (եթե սպիտակ չի, ուրեմն սև ա, գնա՛ շորերդ հենց հիմա փոխի...)։ Քեզ բարի դեմագոգիաներ...

----------

Վիշապ (26.03.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Առավոտ բարլուսով ահագին նորություն իմացա․
> 
> - Էս 25 տարի ա պատերազմի մեջ ենք։ Տո լա՞վ է։ Ով զարմացած ա ասեմ, որ 25 տարի չի, 2500 տարի ա։ 
> 
> - Հայաստանը շրջափակման մեջ ա, այսինքն Վրաստանն ու Իրանը սահմանը փակել են, խաբար չենք։ Ու կապ չունի, որ հայկական շուկայի հալալ 70%-ը թուրքական ապրանքներ են։ Դե թուրք են, մի ձևի շրջափակումը շրջանցելու ձև են գտել, ես դրանց ազիզը թաղեմ։ 
> 
> - Հենց փոխզիջեցինք ծով ենք ունենալու, հնարավոր ա նույնիսկ օվկիանոս, ու զարգանալու ենք։ Լիոնի ականջը կանչի, էս տղու ծովից-ծով Հայաստանի երազանքը վերջապես կիրականանա։
> 
> - Հենց փոխզիջեցինք, Սաշիկը տարած սաղ փողերը հետ ա բերելու, ներդնելու ա ՀՀ կրթության, գիտության, առողջապահության ու հատկապես անասնաբուծութան (որ իրա պես հալալներին շատացնի) զարգացման մեջ, արա էտ տղու երազանքն էլ կիրականան վերջապես։ 
> ...


Տրիբուն ջան, լուրջ բաներ չես խոսում... խի դու մեմոն չէի՞ր ստացել, որ թուրքը ուժե վաղուց ա թուրք չի, ու խախաղվելուց հետո երկիրները ուրիշ ճար չունեն, չուզենան էլ զարգացած են դառնում, էդի տենց ա, ես չեմ ասում...  :LOL:

----------

Տրիբուն (25.03.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինչ կապ ունի? Հենց Լևոնը ասեց, որ Ղարաբաղի հարցը մեր զարգացմանը տոռմուզ ա անում սկսեցիր էդպես մտածել, բայց մինչ էդ մտածում էիչ, որ մեր ոռի վիճակը առաջնահերթ նրանից ա , որ հողի տակ ինչքան պաշար ունենք ծախել ենք, որ հյուրանոցից բացի ուրիշ ոչ մի բան չի բացվում, որ կրթական համակարգը զրո ա ու որ եսիմ ինչ շեյխ գալիս լեռ ա առնում ու լեռան լանջից դուրս եկող ջուրը տանում ա իր ա երկիր։ Ապեր բան ա փոխվել?? Որ ազիկների ու թուրքերի հետ սահման ունեցանք մեր ոսկու հանքերը պետությանն են դառնալու??


ես միշտ եմ տենց մտածել... բայց դե, եթե կարծում եք հնարավոր ա, արեք... չուզողն էլ ես ըլնեմ

----------

Gayl (25.03.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Տրիբուն ջան, Ծնգլ ջան, Գայլ ջան... եթե կարծում եք խաղաղությունը դեր չի խաղում Հայաստանի զարգացման մեջ, եթե կարծում եք միջազգային հանրությունը ֆիկտիվ բան ա, եթե կարծում եք կոմպրոմիսը ձև չի, եթե դուք ավելի լավ ձև գիտեք,  ապա կարաք դուրս գաք մինսկի խմբից ու բոլոր այլ միջազգային կազմակերպություններից ու վարկերն էլ հետ վերադարձնելով նորերը մի վերցրեք... այլ խոսքով ասած pack up your shit and go… 

կարա՞ք անեք… 

իհարկե ոչ... 

նենց որ պեք չի ստեղ քաջ նազարի ճառերն ասել... ու ոռ խաղացնելը ստրատեգիա չի 

ոչ մի ուրիշ երկրի էնքան պետք չի խաղաղությունը ինչքան մեզ ու ազերիքին... սարքել եք նենց կարծես իրանց լավություն եք անում... իրանք չեն զոհվում, դուք եք զոհվում...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Առավոտ բարլուսով ահագին նորություն իմացա․
> 
> - Էս 25 տարի ա պատերազմի մեջ ենք։ Տո լա՞վ է։ Ով զարմացած ա ասեմ, որ 25 տարի չի, 2500 տարի ա։ 
> 
> - Հայաստանը շրջափակման մեջ ա, այսինքն Վրաստանն ու Իրանը սահմանը փակել են, խաբար չենք։ Ու կապ չունի, որ հայկական շուկայի հալալ 70%-ը թուրքական ապրանքներ են։ Դե թուրք են, մի ձևի շրջափակումը շրջանցելու ձև են գտել, ես դրանց ազիզը թաղեմ։ 
> 
> - Հենց փոխզիջեցինք ծով ենք ունենալու, հնարավոր ա նույնիսկ օվկիանոս, ու զարգանալու ենք։ Լիոնի ականջը կանչի, էս տղու ծովից-ծով Հայաստանի երազանքը վերջապես կիրականանա։
> 
> - Հենց փոխզիջեցինք, Սաշիկը տարած սաղ փողերը հետ ա բերելու, ներդնելու ա ՀՀ կրթության, գիտության, առողջապահության ու հատկապես անասնաբուծութան (որ իրա պես հալալներին շատացնի) զարգացման մեջ, արա էտ տղու երազանքն էլ կիրականան վերջապես։ 
> ...


Տրիբուն ախպար... ապրիլի կռիվը 14 օր տևեր 4 օրվա փոխարեն էն վախդ կխոսայի հետդ... բայց էն վախտ էլ չէի խոսա, աստված չանի տենց բան ըլնի... բայց էն վախտ կիմանայիր տարբերությունը խաղաղության, պատերազմի ու զինադադարի... 

ինչ վերաբերվում  ա շրջափակմանը ապա դրանք իմ կարծիքները չեն... հայ գործարարների ու արտասահմանյան մասնագետների կարծիքներ են (ստեղ ռադիոյով եմ լսել, միտս չկա հիմա, իրանք անկողմնակալ փարթի են)... ստեղ էլ նույնը եթե չկա տենց բան սաղ լավ ա, օքեյ... խնդիր չկա, բա մինչև հիմա խի չեք զարգանում... 

առանց փոխզիջելու լուծի հարցդ, ո՞վ ա քեզ բան ասել... մինչև հիմա ոռ խաղացնելուց բացի ուրիշ ոչ մի բան չեք ասել ... 

ու ընդհանրապես, կարա՞ք ասեք լուծումը ո՞րն ա ձեր համար եթե սաղ ձեր ուզածով լինի...

իրականությունը թողած երազների հեևից եք վազում... Chasing a dream

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էդ լուծումը ես չեմ գտել, Տրիբունն ա մեզ բոլորիս սովորացրել 
> 
> Իսկ եթե ավելի լուրջ, դա ա մինչև հիմա երրորդ համաշխարհայինը կասեցրել, ինչպես նաև Իսրայելին ու Հարավային Կորեային զարգանալու տեղ տալիս։ Բայ դե չէ... իրենք ծով ունեն, էս ինչ եմ ասում...


հավը սագին ա նայում ոռն ա ճղում... ոնց ասեցի գնա էդ քեյսերը կհասկանաս, եթե ուզես...

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ալիևը մի քանի օր առաջ Ֆրանսիայի նախագահի հետ հանդիպմանը հերթական անգամ հավաստել է փոխզիջման կարևորությունը:


որ ասում եմ «զիջում»-ն ու «փոխզիջում»-ը խառնում եք իրար՝ չեք հավատում )))




> Президент Азербайджана в свою очередь отметил: 
> 
> «Мы хотим скорейшего решения вопроса на основе норм и принципов международного права. Армения уже много лет оккупирует признанные международным сообществом азербайджанские земли. Оккупирует Нагорный Карабах и прилегающие к нему семь регионов. Из этих регионов изгнано все азербайджанское население, сотни тысяч людей. Там разрушены вся инфраструктура и здания. Миссии ОБСЕ по изучению фактов дважды посетили оккупированные земли и отразили это в своих докладах. Совет Безопасности ООН принял в связи с конфликтом четыре резолюции, в которых открыто указывается, что армянские силы незамедлительно и безоговорочно должны быть выведены с оккупированных земель. Эти резолюции были приняты в начале 1990-х годов. Армения, как видно, не склонна выполнять данные резолюции. Поэтому на первом этапе в настоящее время должны быть как можно скорее возобновлены переговоры. Армения не должна уклоняться от переговоров. Как отметил господин Президент Олланд, статус-кво неприемлем. Президенты стран-сопредседателей Минской группы – Франции, России и Америки неоднократно заявляли, что статус-кво неприемлем. Мы говорим то же самое, хотим скорейшего изменения статус-кво и прекращения конфликта, чтобы в нашем регионе был обеспечен мир, и азербайджанские переселенцы могли вернуться на родные земли».


հղում

----------

Lion (25.03.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> հավը սագին ա նայում ոռն ա ճղում...


Ինչ էլ դիպուկ ասեցիր - I couldn't have said it better myself․․․ Եվրոպայի կենտրոնի սագերին նայելով ոռդ «խաղաղությամբ» ճղում ես․․․




> ոնց ասեցի գնա էդ քեյսերը կհասկանաս, եթե ուզես...


Այ ընգեր®, ես հոռետես մարդ եմ, ոչ խաղաղություն եմ տեսնում Հայաստանի մոտ ապագայում, ոչ էլ [տնտեսական] զարգացվածություն, ես քեյսեր նայելու չունեմ, դու ես զարգանալու համար նախապայմաններ դնում՝ քո գաղտնի պահած օրինակների վրա «աքսիոմներ» պոռալով․․․

Բայց դե մի մարդուց որ չորս տառանոց կեղծանունը չի կարում առանց տառասխալի գրել  (դեռ կեղծանվանս քո խեղաթյուրւմը դիշյովի տրյուկ չլինելու մասին հույսս չեմ կտրել) սրանից ավել ոչ էլ սպասում եմ․․․ Մեֆ ջան, keep it up!

----------


## Շինարար

> Արա որ չեն ասում էրեխա? Էրեխեն դու ես, իրանք տղամարդ տղա են։
> Ապեր նոր ես հիշել? Թազա բան ես ծխում?


Հալալ ա, որ տենց դուխով կարում ես կոմպի դեմ տենց ջղայանանաս վրես արյուն թափող տղամարդ տղերքի համար: Հա, ես էրեխա եմ, ես տենց հանգիստ չեմ կարում մտածեմ, որ հա դե տղամարդ տղա ա, թող զոհվի, կամ ոնց որ էս թեմայի մյուս գաղափարակիցդ էր ասում, ես էլ եմ ծառայել, ի դեպ՝ ես հենց սահմանի վրա, ես էլ եմ հարկ վճարել պետությանը, ես էլ ստեղծագործում եմ, խոսքի ոտանավոր ա գրում մարդը, թող տղերքը զոհվեն, ես էլ հայրենասիրական պոեմ գրեմ, չերեզ Վարդան փղեր Անդրանիկ, նենց գրեմ, սաղդ ասեք՝ մեռնեմ հայրենասեր ջանիդ: ես էլ սենց կոմպի դեմը նստեմ՝ սիրուն մի հատ էլ նոր ոտանավոր գրեմ, օն տղերք, առաջ, դեպի մահ, մահ իմացյալ անմահություն, բան: Ես ընդհանրապես չեմ ծխում:

----------

Ծլնգ (25.03.2017)

----------


## Gayl

> Տրիբուն ջան, Ծնգլ ջան, Գայլ ջան... եթե կարծում եք խաղաղությունը դեր չի խաղում Հայաստանի զարգացման մեջ, եթե կարծում եք միջազգային հանրությունը ֆիկտիվ բան ա, եթե կարծում եք կոմպրոմիսը ձև չի, եթե դուք ավելի լավ ձև գիտեք,  ապա կարաք դուրս գաք մինսկի խմբից ու բոլոր այլ միջազգային կազմակերպություններից ու վարկերն էլ հետ վերադարձնելով նորերը մի վերցրեք... այլ խոսքով ասած pack up your shit and go… 
> 
> կարա՞ք անեք… 
> 
> իհարկե ոչ... 
> 
> նենց որ պեք չի ստեղ քաջ նազարի ճառերն ասել... ու ոռ խաղացնելը ստրատեգիա չի 
> 
> ոչ մի ուրիշ երկրի էնքան պետք չի խաղաղությունը ինչքան մեզ ու ազերիքին... սարքել եք նենց կարծես իրանց լավություն եք անում... իրանք չեն զոհվում, դուք եք զոհվում...


Մեֆ նայի 5-րդ դասարանի հավասարում եմ տալիս, լուծի։
X-Y=Z...Ապեր X-ը փակ սահմանների դեպքում մեր բյուջեն ա։ Բայց քանի, որ բյուջեի կճմթողներ կան Y չափով դրա համար էլ մեր ներկայիս բյուջեն Z-ն ա։
Հիմա, եթե սահմանները բացվի բնականաբար մեր բյուջեն կավելանա ինչ որ K չափով։ Բայց ախպերս ինչքան ուզում ես ավելացրա, ինչքան ուզում ես լցրու մեկա ժողովրդի հասանելիքը էդ անտեր Z-ն ա ու էդ K-ն գումարվելու ա Y թվին։
Այսինքն պետք է էնպես անեն, որ մեր ժողովուրդը նախ X-ը ճաշակի նոր հետո ասեն ժողովուրդ ջան եկեք լուծենք սահմանների խնդիրը, որ X- ին գումարվի K։ 
Ախպեր թե էսքանից հետո չհասկացար ասա խնձորներով բացատրեմ։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Մեֆ նայի 5-րդ դասարանի հավասարում եմ տալիս, լուծի։
> X-Y=Z...Ապեր X-ը փակ սահմանների դեպքում մեր բյուջեն ա։ Բայց քանի, որ բյուջեի կճմթողներ կան Y չափով դրա համար էլ մեր ներկայիս բյուջեն Z-ն ա։
> Հիմա, եթե սահմանները բացվի բնականաբար մեր բյուջեն կավելանա ինչ որ K չափով։ Բայց ախպերս ինչքան ուզում ես ավելացրա, ինչքան ուզում ես լցրու մեկա ժողովրդի հասանելիքը էդ անտեր Z-ն ա ու էդ K-ն գումարվելու ա Y թվին։
> Այսինքն պետք է էնպես անեն, որ մեր ժողովուրդը նախ X-ը ճաշակի նոր հետո ասեն ժողովուրդ ջան եկեք լուծենք սահմանների խնդիրը, որ X- ին գումարվի K։ 
> Ախպեր թե էսքանից հետո չհասկացար ասա խնձորներով բացատրեմ։


Գայլ ջան, դու էլ լուրջ բաներ չես խոսում, բա չգիտես որ հենց խաղաղապահները եկան շարվեցին մեր սահմանագծին, հենց մյուս օրը կոռուպցիան հօդս ցնդելու ա, Հայաստանի տարածքում նավթ ու բոչկով խավիար են գտնելու, մի կողմից էլ կարող ա ծով երկնքից իջնի․․․ վրով կատերի մեջ նստած ղըն-ղըն անելով գնանք մեր թուրք եղբայրների մոտ չայ խմելու․․․

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (25.03.2017), Տրիբուն (25.03.2017)

----------


## Gayl

> Հալալ ա, որ տենց դուխով կարում ես կոմպի դեմ տենց ջղայանանաս վրես արյուն թափող տղամարդ տղերքի համար: Հա, ես էրեխա եմ, ես տենց հանգիստ չեմ կարում մտածեմ, որ հա դե տղամարդ տղա ա, թող զոհվի, կամ ոնց որ էս թեմայի մյուս գաղափարակիցդ էր ասում, ես էլ եմ ծառայել, ի դեպ՝ ես հենց սահմանի վրա, ես էլ եմ հարկ վճարել պետությանը, ես էլ ստեղծագործում եմ, խոսքի ոտանավոր ա գրում մարդը, թող տղերքը զոհվեն, ես էլ հայրենասիրական պոեմ գրեմ, չերեզ Վարդան փղեր Անդրանիկ, նենց գրեմ, սաղդ ասեք՝ մեռնեմ հայրենասեր ջանիդ: ես էլ սենց կոմպի դեմը նստեմ՝ սիրուն մի հատ էլ նոր ոտանավոր գրեմ, օն տղերք, առաջ, դեպի մահ, մահ իմացյալ անմահություն, բան: Ես ընդհանրապես չեմ ծխում:


Ապեր խառնում ես։ Ստեղի էն տեսակից չեմ, որ էկրանի հետևն եմ թաքնվում։  Երբ ուզես ասա գամ կանգնեմ դիմացդ ասեմ։
Խի ով ա կարողանում հանգիստ ասի?? Ես? Ապեր հո դու դեմագոգ չես? Տոչնի քո պես ստեղ մի հոգի էլ կա ուղակի քո էգ տեսակն ա։
Տո դու ինչ գիտես ես ինչ ապրումներ եմ ունեցել ու ունենում? Հը? 
Ապեր իմ համար լրիվ խ...յ ա թե ինչ ես արել անցյալում, եթե հիմա կոնկրետ հակապետական մտքեր ես արտահայտում։
Շին, որ էս պահին սահմանի վրա լինեի պիտի ասածներս ընդունեիր?? Դե ուրեմն ընդունի, որովհետև ապրիլյան պատերազմի ժամանակ մի հերոս տղա մեռնելուց առաջ ասեց " էս հողը հանձնողի մորը ք...եմ"...
Նենց որ իմ կամ Վալոդի սահմանին չգտնվելու փաստը մի շահարկի, որովհետև էս պահին ես քլ իմ կարևոր գործն եմ անում ու պատերազմի ժամանակ մենք ենք լինելու, իսկ դու Եվրոպայում ծծերդ ես տաքացնելու։

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ ջան, դու էլ լուրջ բաներ չես խոսում, բա չգիտես որ հենց խաղաղապահները եկան շարվեցին մեր սահմանագծին, հենց մյուս օրը կոռուպցիան հօդս ցնդելու ա, Հայաստանի տարածքում նավթ ու բոչկով խավիար են գտնելու, մի կողմից էլ կարող ա ծով երկնքից իջնի․․․ վրով կատերի մեջ նստած ղըն-ղըն անելով գնանք մեր թուրք եղբայրների մոտ չայ խմելու․․․


Հետո էլ ասեն կերաք?, կշտացաք? լավ էր? ու յաթաղանով վզներս կտրեն։ Ու տենց կտրած վզներով նայենք միջազգային հանրությանը։

----------


## Lion

> Շին, ապեր... իրանք լուծում չունեն... իրանցը ոռ խաղացնելն ա մինչև տենանք ինչ ա լինելու, յա էշը կսատկի յա իշատերը... արանքում էլ ձեռի հետ ուժեղ պետություն են սարքելու (խելքին աշեցեք)... էն հույսով որ ադրբեջանի նավթը պրծնելու ա ու փլուզվի... մենք էլ մինչև քուռն ենք գնալի... 
> 
> եթե հիմա պատրաստ չենք, երբեք պատրաստ չենք լինելու...


Այսինքն ինչ, Մեֆ, դու տեսականորեն բացառում ես, որ մենք կարող ենք ուժեղ պետություն ստեղծել?




> Ու ժեղ պետությունը խնդրի պատասխանն ա, լուծումն ամբողջ պրոցեսն ա դրան հասնելու։ Ո՞նց ենք անում։


Դա ուրիշ հարց է, բայց, ես ու մենք պնդում ենք, որ դա հնարավոր է, Մեֆն, օրինակ, վստահ է, որ ոչ: Հասկանում ես տարբերությունը? Մենք պնդում ենք, որ դա հնարավոր է, հարցրու Տրիբունին, իրեն բնորոշ քյուֆուր քյաֆարով ու հումորով, բայց ճիշտ բաներ կասի այս ուղղությամբ, ես էլ կասեմ ավելի ուղիղ՝ ունենալ եվրոպական չափանիշներին բնորոշ ընտրություններ, ժողովրդի կարծիքի վրա ձևավորվող, այդ կարծիքից լավ իմաստով վախեցող և հետևապես նորմալ աշխատելուն հակված պետական մարմիններ, ստեղծել նորմալ օրենսդրական համակարգ, թեթևացնել հարկային բեռը և այլն, և այլն, և այլն...

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ապեր խառնում ես։ Ստեղի էն տեսակից չեմ, որ էկրանի հետևն եմ թաքնվում։  Երբ ուզես ասա գամ կանգնեմ դիմացդ ասեմ։
> Խի ով ա կարողանում հանգիստ ասի?? Ես? Ապեր հո դու դեմագոգ չես? Տոչնի քո պես ստեղ մի հոգի էլ կա ուղակի քո էգ տեսակն ա։
> Տո դու ինչ գիտես ես ինչ ապրումներ եմ ունեցել ու ունենում? Հը? 
> Ապեր իմ համար լրիվ խ...յ ա թե ինչ ես արել անցյալում, եթե հիմա կոնկրետ հակապետական մտքեր ես արտահայտում։
> Շին, որ էս պահին սահմանի վրա լինեի պիտի ասածներս ընդունեիր?? Դե ուրեմն ընդունի, որովհետև ապրիլյան պատերազմի ժամանակ մի հերոս տղա մեռնելուց առաջ ասեց " էս հողը հանձնողի մորը ք...եմ"...
> Նենց որ իմ կամ Վալոդի սահմանին չգտնվելու փաստը մի շահարկի, որովհետև էս պահին ես քլ իմ կարևոր գործն եմ անում ու պատերազմի ժամանակ մենք ենք լինելու, իսկ դու Եվրոպայում ծծերդ ես տաքացնելու։


Այ Գայլ ջան, մանկապարտեզում հո չե՞նք, որ սկսենք մարմնի չափերի երկարություններով չափվել․․․ չե՞նք կարում հանգիստ խոսալ առանց էգերի, որձերի, ծծեր տաքացնելու ու մնացած բաների․․․ հա, մարդը ասեց Էրեխա, հո մանկամիտ կամ թուլակամ իմաստով չէր ասել․․․ հա բա երեխա են, կյանք չտեսած, տղամարդ տղա երեխա էն․․․ ծնողության համը չառած իրենց ծնողների երեխաներն են․․․ մեր ազգի երեխաներն են․․․ կարո՞ղ ա նվաստացնում ենք երեխա ասելով։ Ցավում ենք բոլորս էլ, որ զոհվում են․․․ հա, մեծ տարիքի լինեին զոհվողները, կասեինք հայրերն են զոհվում, կին արմատ լինեին զոհվողները, կասեինք մեր կանայք ենք զոհվում․․․ խի՞ ես երեխու մեջ դու վատ բան տեսնում, որ հարձակվում ես Շինարարի վրա, ով միմիայն ասում ա՝ մեղկ ա մեր ազգը, որ իր զավակներին ա կորցնում․․․ ու որ ինքը զոհվողների կողքին չգտնվելով չի կարա հանգիստ խղճով ասի, որ ներկա իրավիճակը պիտի շարունակվի․․․ մարդ իր մարդասիրությունից ելնելով լավն ա ուզում, կյանք ա ուզում մեր տղամարդ տղերքին էլ կին աղջիկներին էլ․․․ հետը համաձայն չես, բացատրի թե որտեղ համաձայն չես, ծծեր տաքացնելս ո՞րն ա, այ իմ եղբայր․․․

----------


## Gayl

> Այ Գայլ ջան, մանկապարտեզում հո չե՞նք, որ սկսենք մարմնի չափերի երկարություններով չափվել․․․ չե՞նք կարում հանգիստ խոսալ առանց էգերի, որձերի, ծծեր տաքացնելու ու մնացած բաների․․․ հա, մարդը ասեց Էրեխա, հո մանկամիտ կամ թուլակամ իմաստով չէր ասել․․․ հա բա երեխա են, կյանք չտեսած, տղամարդ տղա երեխա էն․․․ ծնողության համը չառած իրենց ծնողների երեխաներն են․․․ մեր ազգի երեխաներն են․․․ կարո՞ղ ա նվաստացնում ենք երեխա ասելով։ Ցավում ենք բոլորս էլ, որ զոհվում են․․․ հա, մեծ տարիքի լինեին զոհվողները, կասեինք հայրերն են զոհվում, կին արմատ լինեին զոհվողները, կասեինք մեր կանայք ենք զոհվում․․․ խի՞ ես երեխու մեջ դու վատ բան տեսնում, որ հարձակվում ես Շինարարի վրա, ով միմիայն ասում ա՝ մեղկ ա մեր ազգը, որ իր զավակներին ա կորցնում․․․ ու որ ինքը զոհվողների կողքին չգտնվելով չի կարա հանգիստ խղճով ասի, որ ներկա իրավիճակը պիտի շարունակվի․․․ մարդ իր մարդասիրությունից ելնելով լավն ա ուզում, կյանք ա ուզում մեր տղամարդ տղերքին էլ կին աղջիկներին էլ․․․ հետը համաձայն չես, բացատրի թե որտեղ համաձայն չես, ծծեր տաքացնելս ո՞րն ա, այ իմ եղբայր․․․


Ծլնգ ջան ես գիտեմ ինչ սպասեմ օրինակ Մեֆից կամ Չուկից, որովհետև էդ մարդիկ փոփոխական չեն, իրենց պրինցիպներից դուրս չեն գալիս։ Շինը գառան դիմակը դրել ա երեսին ու կոկորդիլոսի արցունքներով գրառումներ ա անու։ Պետք չի զոհված տղերքի անունը ամեն գրառման ժամանակ շահարկել, խղճահարություն առաջացնել ու մնացածին էլ ցույց տալ, թե ինչքան մարդասեր ես ու ոնց ա սիրտդ մխկտում։ Մխկտացողը չի հելնում գոռգռում, որ ինքը տանջվում ա էդ ցավից։ 
Սենց ասեմ, եթե դու գրեիր Շինի գրածները ուրիշ ձև կնայեի գրածիդ ու լրիվ ուրիշ պատասխան կտայի։ 
Ոնց թե ծծեր տաքացնելոը որն ա? Այ բալամ բա տենց բան կհարցնեն?։ճճճճճ

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ ջան ես գիտեմ ինչ սպասեմ օրինակ Մեֆից կամ Չուկից, որովհետև էդ մարդիկ փոփոխական չեն, իրենց պրինցիպներից դուրս չեն գալիս։ Շինը գառան դիմակը դրել ա երեսին ու կոկորդիլոսի արցունքներով գրառումներ ա անու։ Պետք չի զոհված տղերքի անունը ամեն գրառման ժամանակ շահարկել, խղճահարություն առաջացնել ու մնացածին էլ ցույց տալ, թե ինչքան մարդասեր ես ու ոնց ա սիրտդ մխկտում։ Մխկտացողը չի հելնում գոռգռում, որ ինքը տանջվում ա էդ ցավից։ 
> Սենց ասեմ, եթե դու գրեիր Շինի գրածները ուրիշ ձև կնայեի գրածիդ ու լրիվ ուրիշ պատասխան կտայի։ 
> Ոնց թե ծծեր տաքացնելոը որն ա? Այ բալամ բա տենց բան կհարցնեն?։ճճճճճ


Գայլ ջան, ոչ ես, ոչ էլ դու չենք կարա մտնենք Շինարարի կամ ուրիշ մեկի հուզականության գեներատորի մեջ, որ տեսնենք թե այս կամ այն զգացական մոտեցումը ինչի հիմա վրա ա ծլում։ Մարդ ա, երկար մտածել ա հարցի շուրջ, ու իր մարդասիրական հոգին նեղվել ա նրանից, որ այստեղ շատերս ասում ենք պատերազմին լուծում չկա, որ եթե քեզ ուզում են սպանած լինեն, դու միշտ էլ զոհ տալու ես․․․ ու իր մոտեցման մեջ փոփոխականություն չեմ տեսնում․․․ մարդը ռացիոնալ հասկանում էր սկզբից, բայց դե սիրտը չի դիմանում նրան, որ զոհվում են, ու զոհվելու են․․․ ու որոշներս կարծում ենք, որ Կոնգռեսի այս խաղերը հենց Շինարարի նման մարդկանց ձայները կորզելու միջոց է․․․ պետք չի դրա համար Շինարարին կամ այլ համոզվողներին վրաերթ անել․․․ իրենք էլ են մեր երկրի լավը ուզում, ու իրենց ձայնն էլ ա կարևոր բարեհունչ, մարդասիրական ու անտոկուն երկիր կառուցելու գործում․․․ իսկ եթե սկսենք այստեղ այնտեղ էգ ու որձերի ծծերը տաքացնելու մասին խոսել, դրանով էլ ենք մեր ազգն ու երկիրը թուլացնում․․․ էլ չասեմ ակումբը, որ ակնթարթորեն դառնում ա պետքարան․․․ սիրենք զմիմյանս․․․ հեն ա լիքը տարբեր ձևի սերերի թեմաներ են բուծել զարգացել․․․  :LOL:

----------

Gayl (25.03.2017)

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ ջան, ոչ ես, ոչ էլ դու չենք կարա մտնենք Շինարարի կամ ուրիշ մեկի հուզականության գեներատորի մեջ, որ տեսնենք թե այս կամ այն զգացական մոտեցումը ինչի հիմա վրա ա ծլում։ Մարդ ա, երկար մտածել ա հարցի շուրջ, ու իր մարդասիրական հոգին նեղվել ա նրանից, որ այստեղ շատերս ասում ենք պատերազմին լուծում չկա, որ եթե քեզ ուզում են սպանած լինեն, դու միշտ էլ զոհ տալու ես․․․ ու իր մոտեցման մեջ փոփոխականություն չեմ տեսնում․․․ մարդը ռացիոնալ հասկանում էր սկզբից, բայց դե սիրտը չի դիմանում նրան, որ զոհվում են, ու զոհվելու են․․․ ու որոշներս կարծում ենք, որ Կոնգռեսի այս խաղերը հենց Շինարարի նման մարդկանց ձայները կորզելու միջոց է․․․ պետք չի դրա համար Շինարարին կամ այլ համոզվողներին վրաերթ անել․․․ իրենք էլ են մեր երկրի լավը ուզում, ու իրենց ձայնն էլ ա կարևոր բարեհունչ, մարդասիրական ու անտոկուն երկիր կառուցելու գործում․․․ իսկ եթե սկսենք այստեղ այնտեղ էգ ու որձերի ծծերը տաքացնելու մասին խոսել, դրանով էլ ենք մեր ազգն ու երկիրը թուլացնում․․․ էլ չասեմ ակումբը, որ ակնթարթորեն դառնում ա պետքարան․․․ սիրենք զմիմյանս․․․ հեն ա լիքը տարբեր ձևի սերերի թեմաներ են բուծել զարգացել․․․


Ախպերական թարգի։ Որ քո պես մտածեի հաստատ էսպիսի պատասխան չէի տա Շինարարին։ Ատում եմ կեղծավորությունը։ Հարց չկա չեմ շարունակում։

----------

Ծլնգ (25.03.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այսինքն ինչ, Մեֆ, դու տեսականորեն բացառում ես, որ մենք կարող ենք ուժեղ պետություն ստեղծել?
> 
> 
> 
> Դա ուրիշ հարց է, բայց, ես ու մենք պնդում ենք, որ դա հնարավոր է, Մեֆն, օրինակ, վստահ է, որ ոչ: Հասկանում ես տարբերությունը? Մենք պնդում ենք, որ դա հնարավոր է, հարցրու Տրիբունին, իրեն բնորոշ քյուֆուր քյաֆարով ու հումորով, բայց ճիշտ բաներ կասի այս ուղղությամբ, ես էլ կասեմ ավելի ուղիղ՝ ունենալ եվրոպական չափանիշներին բնորոշ ընտրություններ, ժողովրդի կարծիքի վրա ձևավորվող, այդ կարծիքից լավ իմաստով վախեցող և հետևապես նորմալ աշխատելուն հակված պետական մարմիններ, ստեղծել նորմալ օրենսդրական համակարգ, թեթևացնել հարկային բեռը և այլն, և այլն, և այլն...


այո, ես պնդում եմ որ ոչ ըեսականորեն և ոչ էլ գործնականորեն առանց խաղաղության ու ապաշրջափակման Հայաստանը ոչ կզարգանա ոչ էլ կուժեղանա... 100%... եթե հնարավոր լիներ, մինչև հիմա կլիներ կան դրա տենդենցները կլինեին... բայց էսօր ոչ միայն տենդենցը չկա այլև դեգրադացիա ու ռեգրես ա... բոլոր ասպարեզներում ու ոլորտներում...

էս իմ խորին համոզմունքն ա ու եթե ուզում եք հակառակը ապացուցել ապա պտի կոնկրետ փաստերով ու ծրագրերով խոսեք...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինչ էլ դիպուկ ասեցիր - I couldn't have said it better myself․․․ Եվրոպայի կենտրոնի սագերին նայելով ոռդ «խաղաղությամբ» ճղում ես․․․
> 
> 
> 
> Այ ընգեր®, ես հոռետես մարդ եմ, ոչ խաղաղություն եմ տեսնում Հայաստանի մոտ ապագայում, ոչ էլ [տնտեսական] զարգացվածություն, ես քեյսեր նայելու չունեմ, դու ես զարգանալու համար նախապայմաններ դնում՝ քո գաղտնի պահած օրինակների վրա «աքսիոմներ» պոռալով․․․
> 
> Բայց դե մի մարդուց որ չորս տառանոց կեղծանունը չի կարում առանց տառասխալի գրել  (դեռ կեղծանվանս քո խեղաթյուրւմը դիշյովի տրյուկ չլինելու մասին հույսս չեմ կտրել) սրանից ավել ոչ էլ սպասում եմ․․․ Մեֆ ջան, keep it up!


Just like I said… դու բեյսիկ բաները չես հասկանում... տարրական պրինցիպները երկրի զարգացման չգիտես, ի՞նչ խոսակցություն ես ուզում ծավալվի... քո համար խաղաղություն գործնական արժեք չունի (զուտ վերացական ա, բարոյական) դրա համար էլ դատարկ դատարկ զրնգում ես...

այ իմ զանգուլակ ախպեր, նպատակը խաղաղությունն ա, միջոցը դրան հասնելու, փոխզիջումը (գոնե մեր կարծիքով)... եթե կոմպրոմիսը խաղաղության հասնելու ընդունելի ձև չի ուրեմն պտի պատերազմես որն էլ դու ես առաջարկե (վերևում գրած ա)... էս ա քո տրամաբանությունը... 

խաղաղությունը պարտադիր ա զարգացման համար... դու ասում ես պատերազմով են հասնում, ես ասում եմ կոմպրոմիսով... քո ասածն աբսուրդ ա որովհետև պտի էնքամ ուժեղ լինես որ գնաս հասնես Բաքու... դու էլ գիտես որ էս աբսուրդ ա...

----------


## Lion

> այո, ես պնդում եմ որ ոչ ըեսականորեն և ոչ էլ գործնականորեն առանց խաղաղության ու ապաշրջափակման Հայաստանը ոչ կզարգանա ոչ էլ կուժեղանա... 100%... եթե հնարավոր լիներ, մինչև հիմա կլիներ կան դրա տենդենցները կլինեին... բայց էսօր ոչ միայն տենդենցը չկա այլև դեգրադացիա ու ռեգրես ա... բոլոր ասպարեզներում ու ոլորտներում...
> 
> էս իմ խորին համոզմունքն ա ու եթե ուզում եք հակառակը ապացուցել ապա պտի կոնկրետ փաստերով ու ծրագրերով խոսեք...


Ես քեզ հետ սկզբունքորեն համաձայն չեմ - ասեմ մի պարզ բան, այն, որ մեր երկրում կան մոնոպոլիաներ, որոնք խեղդում են տնտեսությունը, ոչ շրջափակումից է, ոչ էլ Արցախյան պատերազմից: Այն, որ մենք չունենք նորմալ իրավական համակարգ, ևս շրջափակման կամ պատերազմի հետ կապ չունի: Այն, որ վերջին 21 տարում մեր երկրում նորմալ ընտրություններ չեն անցել, կրկին ու կրկին կապ չունի ասածներիդ հետ:

Ես առաջարկում եմ՝ հասնել նրան, որ *նորմալ ընտրություններ անցնեն, ձևավորվի նորմալ իրավակարգ ու սկսի գործել հստակ պետական կառավարման համակարգ, այնպես, որ տնտեսությունը շունչ քաշի*: Այս ամենը անենք, ամեն ինչ, ինչ հնարավոր է, անենք և, եթե այդ պայմաններում էլ վատ ապրենք, ես կասեմ, որ դու ճիշտ ես: Բայց, եղբայր, մենք այս ամենը չենք անում, այլ փոխարենը, փոխանակ այս ամենն անենք, լրիվ ուրիշ մի լուծում ենք առաջարկում՝ ձեր դեպքում, որը ինքնին ոչ միայն լուծում չէ, այլև, մեր այս խարխուլ համակարգի պայմաններում՝ տնտեսություն, իրավական համակարգ, արժեքային համակարգ, մեզ ոչ թե կառողջացնի, այլ՝ ավելի կարագացնի մեր կործանումը:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (25.03.2017), Գաղթական (25.03.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ նայի 5-րդ դասարանի հավասարում եմ տալիս, լուծի։
> X-Y=Z...Ապեր X-ը փակ սահմանների դեպքում մեր բյուջեն ա։ Բայց քանի, որ բյուջեի կճմթողներ կան Y չափով դրա համար էլ մեր ներկայիս բյուջեն Z-ն ա։
> Հիմա, եթե սահմանները բացվի բնականաբար մեր բյուջեն կավելանա ինչ որ K չափով։ Բայց ախպերս ինչքան ուզում ես ավելացրա, ինչքան ուզում ես լցրու մեկա ժողովրդի հասանելիքը էդ անտեր Z-ն ա ու էդ K-ն գումարվելու ա Y թվին։
> Այսինքն պետք է էնպես անեն, որ մեր ժողովուրդը նախ X-ը ճաշակի նոր հետո ասեն ժողովուրդ ջան եկեք լուծենք սահմանների խնդիրը, որ X- ին գումարվի K։ 
> Ախպեր թե էսքանից հետո չհասկացար ասա խնձորներով բացատրեմ։


արի քեզ ես մանկապարտեզի հարց տամ... 


օքեյ... ազնիվ մղումներ են... եթե Հայաստանն ունեցավ ձեր երազի իշխանությունը, դրանից ադրբեջանն ա փոխվելու՞ թե "միջազգային հանրութնունն ա" ավելի վստահելի դառնալու... ո՞նց եք լուծելու հարցը... 

պարզ հարց ա...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես քեզ հետ սկզբունքորեն համաձայն չեմ - ասեմ մի պարզ բան, այն, որ մեր երկրում կան մոնոպոլիաներ, որոնք խեղդում են տնտեսությունը, ոչ շրջափակումից է, ոչ էլ Արցախյան պատերազմից: Այն, որ մենք չունենք նորմալ իրավական համակարգ, ևս շրջափակման կամ պատերազմի հետ կապ չունի: Այն, որ վերջին 21 տարում մեր երկրում նորմալ ընտրություններ չեն անցել, կրկին ու կրկին կապ չունի ասածներիդ հետ:
> 
> Ես առաջարկում եմ՝ հասնել նրան, որ *նորմալ ընտրություններ անցնեն, ձևավորվի նորմալ իրավակարգ ու սկսի գործել հստակ պետական կառավարման համակարգ, այնպես, որ տնտեսությունը շունչ քաշի*: Այս ամենը անենք, ամեն ինչ, ինչ հնարավոր է, անենք և, եթե այդ պայմաններում էլ վատ ապրենք, ես կասեմ, որ դու ճիշտ ես: Բայց, եղբայր, մենք այս ամենը չենք անում, այլ փոխարենը, փոխանակ այս ամենն անենք, լրիվ ուրիշ մի լուծում ենք առաջարկում՝ ձեր դեպքում, որը ինքնին ոչ միայն լուծում չէ, այլև, մեր այս խարխուլ համակարգի պայմաններում՝ տնտեսություն, իրավական համակարգ, արժեքային համակարգ, մեզ ոչ թե կառողջացնի, այլ՝ ավելի կարագացնի մեր կործանումը:


ես քո համաձայն եմ, եթե կարաք անեք՝ արեք... ինչքա՞ն ժամանակ ա պետք դրան հասնելու ու եթե հասաք ղարաբաղի խնդրի վրա ո՞նց ա ազդելու դա...

----------


## Աթեիստ

Էս նույնիսկ խնդալու չի։

Սերժի դեմ ցանկացած շարժում սկսելուց շշպռում են, թե սահմանում խախանդ չի, ներսից մի բզբզեք։ Այսինքն Սերժը որ 2-րդ մարտի մեկ ուզեց անի, շվցնում ա Ալիևին, ընտեղից թեթև կրակում են, ու ստեղ սաղ սսկվում են, որտև «գոնե ներսում էս պահին կայունություն ա պետք»։
Իսկ որ ասում ես էդ անտեր պատերազմը պրծցնենք, ասում են Սերժից ազատվելն ու հզորանալն ավելի ռեալ ա։

----------

Շինարար (25.03.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> էս իմ խորին համոզմունքն ա ու եթե ուզում եք հակառակը ապացուցել ապա պտի կոնկրետ փաստերով ու ծրագրերով խոսեք...


 :Hands Up:  այ արա․․․   :LOL:  ուրեմն քո խորին համոզմունքները դու ապացուցելու ու կոնկրետ փաստեր ու օրինակներ բերելով հարկ չունես խոսելու, իսկ հակադարձողները պիտի ապացուցե՞ն փաստերով ու ծրագրերով․․․ օքեյ, հարց չկա․․․

ԻՄ ԽՈՐԻՆ ՀԱՄՈԶՄՈՒՆՔՆ ա, որ քո խորին համոզմունքներով առաջ տարած փոխզիջումներով խաղաղությունը մեզ ոչ խաղաղություն ա բերելու, ոչ էլ զարգացվածության․․․ ու եթե ուզում ես հակառակը ապացուցել, ապա պտի կոնկրետ փաստերով ու ծրագրերով ու ցանկալի ա նաև օրինակներով խոսես․․․ հա, մեկ էլ մի հուշում անեմ, որ «էդի ես չեմ ասում, էդ այդպես ա»-ն ապացույց կամ փաստ կամ օրինակ չի․․․ դե քեզ տեսնենք․․․

----------

Վիշապ (26.03.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Just like I said… դու բեյսիկ բաները չես հասկանում... տարրական պրինցիպները երկրի զարգացման չգիտես, ի՞նչ խոսակցություն ես ուզում ծավալվի... քո համար խաղաղություն գործնական արժեք չունի (զուտ վերացական ա, բարոյական) դրա համար էլ դատարկ դատարկ զրնգում ես...
> 
> այ իմ զանգուլակ ախպեր, նպատակը խաղաղությունն ա, միջոցը դրան հասնելու, փոխզիջումը (գոնե մեր կարծիքով)... եթե կոմպրոմիսը խաղաղության հասնելու ընդունելի ձև չի ուրեմն պտի պատերազմես որն էլ դու ես առաջարկե (վերևում գրած ա)... էս ա քո տրամաբանությունը... 
> 
> խաղաղությունը պարտադիր ա զարգացման համար... դու ասում ես պատերազմով են հասնում, ես ասում եմ կոմպրոմիսով... քո ասածն աբսուրդ ա որովհետև պտի էնքամ ուժեղ լինես որ գնաս հասնես Բաքու... դու էլ գիտես որ էս աբսուրդ ա...


զոռով նենց ես անում, որ քո դիշյովի մակարդակի իջնեմ, բայց զուր ես փորձում, նենց որ լավ կլինի թարգես  :Wink: 

Իսկ անհեթեթություններիդ մասով․ ես պատերազմել չեմ առաջարկել, ու «խաղաղությանը ձեր տուֆտա մեթոդներով չեք հասնի» չի նշանակում, թե ես պատերազմատենչ հակումներ ունեմ։ Էլի սև ու սպիտակից էն կողմ բան չես տեսնում։

Մնացած ինձ վերագրածդ ցնդաբանություններն արժանի էլ չեն, որ շոշափեմ․․․

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Էս նույնիսկ խնդալու չի։
> 
> Սերժի դեմ ցանկացած շարժում սկսելուց շշպռում են, թե սահմանում խախանդ չի, ներսից մի բզբզեք։ Այսինքն Սերժը որ 2-րդ մարտի մեկ ուզեց անի, շվցնում ա Ալիևին, ընտեղից թեթև կրակում են, ու ստեղ սաղ սսկվում են, որտև «գոնե ներսում էս պահին կայունություն ա պետք»։
> Իսկ որ ասում ես էդ անտեր պատերազմը պրծցնենք, ասում են Սերժից ազատվելն ու հզորանալն ավելի ռեալ ա։


Դու էլ հետ շշպռի, որ այդ անխախանդությունը ու դրանից բխող վտանգը մեր հետզետե թուլանալու հետևանք է, ինչը գալիս է նաև լուռ տեղներս նստած էս ղզլբաշների քոքը չկտրելուց էլ։

Պիտի անպայման ոխերիմ թշնամուդ դիմաց դիրքերդ թուլացնե՞ս ու երկիրդ գոյացական վտանգի առաջ դնե՞ս, որ նոր կարողանա՞ս ներքին քաղաքական փոփոխություններ անել։

----------

Gayl (25.03.2017), Lion (25.03.2017), Mr. Annoying (25.03.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (25.03.2017), Գաղթական (25.03.2017), Ներսես_AM (25.03.2017), Վիշապ (26.03.2017), Տրիբուն (25.03.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ինչ վերաբերվում  ա շրջափակմանը ապա դրանք իմ կարծիքները չեն... հայ գործարարների ու արտասահմանյան մասնագետների կարծիքներ են (ստեղ ռադիոյով եմ լսել, միտս չկա հիմա, իրանք անկողմնակալ փարթի են)... ստեղ էլ նույնը եթե չկա տենց բան սաղ լավ ա, օքեյ... խնդիր չկա, բա մինչև հիմա խի չեք զարգանում...


Կարաս ուղարկես դրանց աղին գրոցի ծոցը, չնայած չեմ հավատում որ տենց բան լսած լինես։ Նու կարող ա քննարկվի at the margin, բայց որ երբեք որպես միակ որոշիչ գործոն։ Դու չես հիշում ինչ ես լսել, իսկ ես ստեղ առնվազն երկու մեծ վերլուծություն եմ դրել, ի միջի այլոց արված ԱՄՆ խոշոր համալսարանների պրոֆեսորների կողմից, որոնք քննարկում են Հայաստանի զարգացման տեսլականը ու ոչ մի անդրադարձ չեն անում Թուրքիայի հետ սահմաններին։ Քննարկվում ա հազար գործոն, բայց ոչ մի անգամ թուրքական սահմանը։ Թուրքիայի հետ սահմանը եթե գործոն ա, ապա բազմաթիվ գործոններից միայն մեկն ա ու հանուն էտ գործոնի չես կարա աչք փակես մնացածի վրա ու ողջ ներուժդ կենտրոնացնես հենց էտ գործոնի չեզոքացմանը։ 

Ով ՀՀ զարգացումը միանշանակ կապում ա թուրքական ահմանի բաց ու փակ լինելու հետ ստախոս տգետ ա։ Ես էս ասում եմ աֆտարիտետնի, հազար տոկոս համոզվածությամբ։ Բայց քանի որ դու մեկա նույնիսկ փորձ էլ չես անելու հասկանալ թե դիմացինդ ինչ ասում ու մեկա քո էշն ես բռթելու սովորությանդ համաձայն, դրա համար էսքանով կսահմանափակվեմ։

----------

Gayl (25.03.2017), Lion (25.03.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (25.03.2017), Գաղթական (25.03.2017), Ծլնգ (25.03.2017), Վիշապ (26.03.2017)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Դու էլ հետ շշպռի, որ այդ անխախանդությունը ու դրանից բխող վտանգը մեր հետզետե թուլանալու հետևանք է, ինչը գալիս է նաև լուռ տեղներս նստած էս ղզլբաշների քոքը չկտրելուց էլ։
> 
> *Պիտի անպայման ոխերիմ թշնամուդ դիմաց դիրքերդ թուլացնե՞ս ու երկիրդ գոյացական վտանգի առաջ դնե՞ս, որ նոր կարողանա՞ս ներքին քաղաքական փոփոխություններ անել։*


Նախ էդ հարցին արդեն պատասխանել էի. ստացվում ա, որ հա, մինչև խաղաղություն չլինի, ներսում նորմալ վիճակ կազմակերպել չի լինում, որտև էդ պատերազմից լավ օգտվում են։
երկրորդ. ես չգիտեմ, թե որտեղից էդ «ոխերիմ թշնամուդ դիմաց դիրքերդ թուլացնես»ը։

Էն բոլոր քննարկումները, որոնք նայել եմ, որոնց ներկա եմ եղել, ենթադրում են, որ և՛ մենք էլ, և՛ իրանք զորքերը հետ ենք քաշում, ու էլ իրար հետ չենք շփվում, ոչ թե 200 մետրի վրա իրար նայեն, պարապ վախտ էլ կրակեն։

Բարեկամս որ հրաձգարան ու զենքի խանութ ունի, անձամբ չի էդ տարածքները հսկում։ Պահակ ունի։ էդ պահակը սկի միջազգային ստատուս չունի։ Բայց փողը ստանում ա, գործն էլ անում ա։
Որ ինչ որ խնդիր էլ լինում ա, ու պետք ա լինում պաշտպանությունն ուժեղացնել (օրինակ ծռերի հարձակման օրերին տենց մտավախություն կար), էլի չեն գնում ինքն ու ընկերները ընտեղ քնում։
Դիմում եմ լրիվ կողմնակի կառույցի՝ օրինակ՝ ոստիկանությանը։ Սա էլ միջազգային եսիմինչ ստատուս չունի։ Բայց իրա փողը ստանում ա, գործն էլ անում ա։

----------

Mephistopheles (25.03.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Նախ էդ հարցին արդեն պատասխանել էի. ստացվում ա, որ հա, մինչև խաղաղություն չլինի, ներսում նորմալ վիճակ կազմակերպել չի լինում, որտև էդ պատերազմից լավ օգտվում են։
> երկրորդ. ես չգիտեմ, թե որտեղից էդ «ոխերիմ թշնամուդ դիմաց դիրքերդ թուլացնես»ը։
> 
> Էն բոլոր քննարկումները, որոնք նայել եմ, որոնց ներկա եմ եղել, ենթադրում են, որ և՛ մենք էլ, և՛ իրանք զորքերը հետ ենք քաշում, ու էլ իրար հետ չենք շփվում, ոչ թե 200 մետրի վրա իրար նայեն, պարապ վախտ էլ կրակեն։
> 
> Բարեկամս որ հրաձգարան ու զենքի խանութ ունի, անձամբ չի էդ տարածքները հսկում։ Պահակ ունի։ էդ պահակը սկի միջազգային ստատուս չունի։ Բայց փողը ստանում ա, գործն էլ անում ա։
> Որ ինչ որ խնդիր էլ լինում ա, ու պետք ա լինում պաշտպանությունն ուժեղացնել (օրինակ ծռերի հարձակման օրերին տենց մտավախություն կար), էլի չեն գնում ինքն ու ընկերները ընտեղ քնում։
> Դիմում եմ լրիվ կողմնակի կառույցի՝ օրինակ՝ ոստիկանությանը։ Սա էլ միջազգային եսիմինչ ստատուս չունի։ Բայց իրա փողը ստանում ա, գործն էլ անում ա։


Օքեյ, Աթեիստ ջան, քեզ հարգում եմ, բայց այս կոնտեքստում գրածդ վերջին պարբերությունից հետո հետդ այս թեմայով զրույցը համարում եմ անիմաստ։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կարաս ուղարկես դրանց աղին գրոցի ծոցը, չնայած չեմ հավատում որ տենց բան լսած լինես։ Նու կարող ա քննարկվի at the margin, բայց որ երբեք որպես միակ որոշիչ գործոն։ Դու չես հիշում ինչ ես լսել, իսկ ես ստեղ առնվազն երկու մեծ վերլուծություն եմ դրել, ի միջի այլոց արված ԱՄՆ խոշոր համալսարանների պրոֆեսորների կողմից, որոնք քննարկում են Հայաստանի զարգացման տեսլականը ու ոչ մի անդրադարձ չեն անում Թուրքիայի հետ սահմաններին։ Քննարկվում ա հազար գործոն, բայց ոչ մի անգամ թուրքական սահմանը։ Թուրքիայի հետ սահմանը եթե գործոն ա, ապա բազմաթիվ գործոններից միայն մեկն ա ու հանուն էտ գործոնի չես կարա աչք փակես մնացածի վրա ու ողջ ներուժդ կենտրոնացնես հենց էտ գործոնի չեզոքացմանը։ 
> 
> Ով ՀՀ զարգացումը միանշանակ կապում ա թուրքական ահմանի բաց ու փակ լինելու հետ ստախոս տգետ ա։ Ես էս ասում եմ աֆտարիտետնի, հազար տոկոս համոզվածությամբ։ Բայց քանի որ դու մեկա նույնիսկ փորձ էլ չես անելու հասկանալ թե դիմացինդ ինչ ասում ու մեկա քո էշն ես բռթելու սովորությանդ համաձայն, դրա համար էսքանով կսահմանափակվեմ։


ես լավ գիտեմ ինչ եմ լսել, որ գտնեմ լինքը կուղարկեմ, տարածաշրջանի մասին ա... 
եթե խոսքը էն միքի մասին ա որ դրել էիր ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծման տարբերակներ ա առաջարկում ապա, կներես, կրեդիբլ չի... կողմնակալ ա ու կարա ցույց տամ ինչու... էն ժամանակ ուզում էի գրել չեղավ... լեքսիկոն ա օգտագործվում որ գիտական չի, ասենք "ադրբեջանում ամնիզիա ունեն էդ հարցի շուրջ" կամ ասում ա "հայաստանը վերադարձնում ա ազատագրված տարածքները, վախից" սրանք գիտական տերմիններ չեն, հստակ երևում ա որ կողմնակալ ա, օբյեկտիվ չի... ինձ իրանց անաչառ կարծիքն ա պետք ոչ թե կարեկցանքը կամ պադդերժկան... 

ինչ վերաբերվում ա թուրքիայի սահմանը չնշելուն ապա ասեմ.. նախ դա հլա չի նշանակում որ կապ չունի, երկրորդ եթե սահմանդ փակ ա իրանք չեն կարա ծրագիր ներկայացնեն բաց լինելու համար... եթե խնդիրը դրված լիներ համեմատություն անել բաց և փակ սահմանների դեպքերը ու տարբերություն չլիներ էն դեպքում  կարաս պնդես որ հնարավոր ա.. 

ոչ ոք չի արել ուսումնասիրություն թե ինչ տեսք կունենա հայաստանի տնտեսություն բաց սահմաններով ու առանց պատերազմի... նենց որ քո ուսումնասիրությունը stands alone and has no competitive value…

----------


## Lion

> ես քո համաձայն եմ, եթե կարաք անեք՝ արեք... ինչքա՞ն ժամանակ ա պետք դրան հասնելու ու եթե հասաք ղարաբաղի խնդրի վրա ո՞նց ա ազդելու դա...


Մենք փորձում ենք դա անել՝ ամեն անգամ ու ամեն պահի, համենայն դեպս այլ ելք որ մենք չունենք: Եթե ուզում ենք մնալ ու ստեղծել մեր երազած երկիրը, մենք պետք է փորձենք: Այլընտրանքը Հայաստանից արտագաղթելն է, որը մեկը ինձ համար անընդունելի տարբերակ է: 

Եթե մենք ունենանք ուժեղ պետություն, Ադրբեջանն էլ մեզ հետ իրեն այնպես չի պահի, ինչպես պահում է հիմա, դաշնակիցները՝ ևս:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> զոռով նենց ես անում, որ քո դիշյովի մակարդակի իջնեմ, բայց զուր ես փորձում, նենց որ լավ կլինի թարգես 
> 
> Իսկ անհեթեթություններիդ մասով․ ես պատերազմել չեմ առաջարկել, ու «խաղաղությանը ձեր տուֆտա մեթոդներով չեք հասնի» չի նշանակում, թե ես պատերազմատենչ հակումներ ունեմ։ Էլի սև ու սպիտակից էն կողմ բան չես տեսնում։
> 
> Մնացած ինձ վերագրածդ ցնդաբանություններն արժանի էլ չեն, որ շոշափեմ․․․


հես ա գրածդ...


> զոհերի կասեցնելու լուծումը ես տեսնում եմ ոչ թե փոխզիջումների գնով խաղաղությունը, այլ հակառակորդին անհամաչափ վնաս պատճառելու մեջ


էսի հստակ պատերազմի կոչ ա... դու ես գրել... քո բառերն են...

ու պետք չի սատանի մայլեքում քյանդրբազություն անել ու ոռ պաղացնել թե "ես տենց բան չեմ ասել"... օքե՞յ... եթե ինչ որ մեկին խաբում ես սենց բաներով, ապա ինձ չես կարա..

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մենք փորձում ենք դա անել՝ ամեն անգամ ու ամեն պահի, համենայն դեպս այլ ելք որ մենք չունենք: Եթե ուզում ենք մնալ ու ստեղծել մեր երազած երկիրը, մենք պետք է փորձենք: Այլընտրանքը Հայաստանից արտագաղթելն է, որը մեկը ինձ համար անընդունելի տարբերակ է: 
> 
> Եթե մենք ունենանք ուժեղ պետություն, Ադրբեջանն էլ մեզ հետ իրեն այնպես չի պահի, ինչպես պահում է հիմա, դաշնակիցները՝ ևս:


You better hurry my friend, because your clock is ticking… 

մի հատ լավ անեկդոտ կա, ասում ա "վարյանտ շատ կա, ափսոս հավ չմնաց"... չեմ հարցնում ոնց ես անելու, մենակ մի հատ հարց, էդ ընթացքում մնում ենք բանակցություններում, թե դուրս ենք գալիս... մեկ էլ զենքն ու փողը որտեղից ենք ճարում...

----------

Աթեիստ (25.03.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> հես ա գրածդ...
> 
> էսի հստակ պատերազմի կոչ ա... դու ես գրել... քո բառերն են...
> 
> ու պետք չի սատանի մայլեքում քյանդրբազություն անել ու ոռ պաղացնել թե "ես տենց բան չեմ ասել"... օքե՞յ... եթե ինչ որ մեկին խաբում ես սենց բաներով, ապա ինձ չես կարա..


Մեֆ ջան, իմ խորին համոզմունքն ա, որ դու դոդ ես․․․ եթե ինչ-որ մեկին խաբում ես, խելոք-խելոք ձևանալով, ապա ինձ արդեն էլ չես կարա․․․

----------

Վիշապ (26.03.2017)

----------


## Gayl

Դոդ չի ուղակի Լևոնի տեսակետն ա կպած պաշտպանում, իսկ Լևոնի ասածը իսկակապես դոդություն ա։

----------

Գաղթական (26.03.2017), Տրիբուն (26.03.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Դոդ չի ուղակի Լևոնի տեսակետն ա կպած պաշտպանում, իսկ Լևոնի ասածը իսկակապես դոդություն ա։


այ Գայլ ջան, Լևոնի տեսակետից դուրս ենք եկել, իջել ենք 1+1 մակարդակի, բայց մեկ ա էս մարդը իր նեղ ֆիլտրից դուրս բան չի տեսնում․․․ ու ողբալին էն ա, որ էստեղ-էնտեղից ռադիոյով լսածներով ա էս մարդը իր աշխարհահայացքը ձևավորում, հետո էլ դա ներկայացնում որպես «էդի ես չեմ ասում, տենց ա»․․․ կարճ ասած կարծում էի թե մտածելու ունակություն ունեցող մարդու հետ եմ զրուցում, բայց պարզվեց մեջը մի երկու միտք ծրագրավորած դոդ ռոբոտ էր․․․

----------

Վիշապ (26.03.2017)

----------


## Gayl

> այ Գայլ ջան, Լևոնի տեսակետից դուրս ենք եկել, իջել ենք 1+1 մակարդակի, բայց մեկ ա էս մարդը իր նեղ ֆիլտրից դուրս բան չի տեսնում․․․ ու ողբալին էն ա, որ էստեղ-էնտեղից ռադիոյով լսածներով ա էս մարդը իր աշխարհահայացքը ձևավորում, հետո էլ դա ներկայացնում որպես «էդի ես չեմ ասում, տենց ա»․․․ կարճ ասած կարծում էի թե մտածելու ունակություն ունեցող մարդու հետ եմ զրուցում, բայց պարզվեց մեջը մի երկու միտք ծրագրավորած դոդ ռոբոտ էր․․․


Էս Ծլնգը ինձանից գեշ բեթար հիստերիկ ա։ճճճ
Ասում եմ թքած սրանց սաղի վրա, սաղիս իրար դեմ են հանել ու ուզածներն էլ էտ ա։ Որ միասնական լինենք կզարան կուղղարկենք, բայց դե իրանք էս ամեն ինչ շատ լավ տեսնում են ու շատ ուրախ են։

----------

Գաղթական (26.03.2017)

----------


## Lion

> You better hurry my friend, because your clock is ticking… 
> 
> մի հատ լավ անեկդոտ կա, ասում ա "վարյանտ շատ կա, ափսոս հավ չմնաց"... չեմ հարցնում ոնց ես անելու, մենակ մի հատ հարց, էդ ընթացքում մնում ենք բանակցություններում, թե դուրս ենք գալիս... մեկ էլ զենքն ու փողը որտեղից ենք ճարում...


Ի դեպ ասած, անգլալեզու ռեպլիկներդ չեմ հասկանում, անգլերենս էն չի... Էդ ընթացքում մնում ենք բանակցությունների մեջ, ժամանակ ենք շահում ինչքան կարում ենք և ուժեղանում ենք: Զենք ու փող էլ ճարում ենք՝ ստեղծելով նորմալ երկիր, վերացնելով թերությունները, ունենալով նորմալ իրավակարգ և տնտեսություն՝ փողը հոսում է այս ամենի արդյունքում, իսկ զենք առնում ենք կամ արտադրում: Որ պարզ լինի՝ իմ իդեալում Հայաստանը դառնում է Իսրայելի պես մի հզոր պետություն:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ես լավ գիտեմ ինչ եմ լսել, որ գտնեմ լինքը կուղարկեմ, տարածաշրջանի մասին ա... 
> եթե խոսքը էն միքի մասին ա որ դրել էիր ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծման տարբերակներ ա առաջարկում ապա, կներես, կրեդիբլ չի... կողմնակալ ա ու կարա ցույց տամ ինչու... էն ժամանակ ուզում էի գրել չեղավ... լեքսիկոն ա օգտագործվում որ գիտական չի, ասենք "ադրբեջանում ամնիզիա ունեն էդ հարցի շուրջ" կամ ասում ա "հայաստանը վերադարձնում ա ազատագրված տարածքները, վախից" սրանք գիտական տերմիններ չեն, հստակ երևում ա որ կողմնակալ ա, օբյեկտիվ չի... ինձ իրանց անաչառ կարծիքն ա պետք ոչ թե կարեկցանքը կամ պադդերժկան... 
> 
> ինչ վերաբերվում ա թուրքիայի սահմանը չնշելուն ապա ասեմ.. նախ դա հլա չի նշանակում որ կապ չունի, երկրորդ եթե սահմանդ փակ ա իրանք չեն կարա ծրագիր ներկայացնեն բաց լինելու համար... եթե խնդիրը դրված լիներ համեմատություն անել բաց և փակ սահմանների դեպքերը ու տարբերություն չլիներ էն դեպքում  կարաս պնդես որ հնարավոր ա.. 
> 
> ոչ ոք չի արել ուսումնասիրություն թե ինչ տեսք կունենա հայաստանի տնտեսություն բաց սահմաններով ու առանց պատերազմի... նենց որ քո ուսումնասիրությունը stands alone and has no competitive value…


Մեֆ, ախպեր, դու համ դիվանագետ ես, համ քաղաքագետ ես, համ ռազմագետ ես, համ տնտեսագետ ես, համ էլ բոլոր մեղքերիս համար ճարտարապետ ես։ Ապեր, թող մի բան էլ ուրիշերը լինեն, էլի, հատկապես եթե գիտություն են արել, կրություն են ստացել, դոկտոր-մոկտոր են դառել հարվարդ-պրինստոններում, մարդ ես, կարող ա էտ գիտնականներն էլ են խելքին մոտ բան են ասում։ Էս աշխարհը Լևոնով չի սկսվում ու վերջանում էլի։ 

Ապեր, մի վերջի անգամ․ 

*ՀՀ զարգացում* = արդարադատություն + կրթություն + առողջապահություն + աշխատանքի արտադրողականություն (ներառյալ գիտատեխնիկական առաջընթացը) + բնապահպանություն + արդյունավետ պետական կառավարման համակարգ (ներառյալ դեմոկրատական ինստիտուտներ՝ ընտրություններ, պետական ֆինանսները, ներառյալ հարկային քաղաքականություն ու ադմինիստրացիա, ծախսային քաղաքականություն) + ֆինանսաբանկային համակարգ + էներգետիկա + ենթակառուցվածքներ + բնական ռեսուրսներ + արտաքին հարաբերություններ (միայն ֆինանսական) + արտաքին հարաբերություններ (առևտուր հարևանների հետ կամ հարևաններին օգտագործելով որպես տարանցիկ երկներ)

Էս բոլոր գործոններից վերցնում ենք միայն էն գործոնը որը քեզ հետաքրքրում ա․

*Արտաքին հարաբերություններ (առևտուր հարևանների հետ կամ հարևաններին օգտագործելով որպես տարանցիկ երկներ)* = Վրաստան (ելքով դեպի Սև Ծով) + Իրան (ելքով դեպի Պարսից ծոց) + Ադրբեջան + Թուրքիա (ելքով դեպի Սև ու Միջերկրական ծովեր)

Սրանից վերցնում ենք քեզ հետաքրքրող երկուսին․

*Ադրբեջան + Թուրքիա (ելքով դեպքի Սև ու Միջերկրական ծովեր)* = Ադրբեջանի հետ պոտենցիալ առևտուր + Թուրքիայի հետ առկա հարաբերություններ (ներառյալ օդային հաղորդացությունը և օգտագործելով Վրաստանը որպես տարանցիկ երկիր) + Թուրքիայի հետ ուղղակի առևտուրը + առևտուրը այլ երկների հետ Թուրքիան օգտագործելով որպես տարանցիկ երկիր

Վերջին հավասարումից հանում ենք «Թուրքիայի հետ առկա հարաբերություններ (ներառյալ օդային հաղորդացությունը և օգտագործելով Վրաստանը որպես տարանցիկ երկիր)» քանի որ այն արդեն գոյություն ունի, ու թողնում ենք․  

*Ադրբեջանի հետ պոտենցիալ առևտուր + Թուրքիայի հետ պոտենցիալ ուղղակի առևտուրը + առևտուրը այլ երկների հետ Թուրքիան օգտագործելով որպես տարանցիկ երկիր* = խաղաղություն փոխզիջումներով

Դե հիմա մի հատ տես, թե էս բազմազան փոխհարաբերությունների մեջից դու ինչի վրա ես ֆիքսվել ու զահլա տանում։

----------

Gayl (26.03.2017), Lion (26.03.2017), Mr. Annoying (26.03.2017), Գաղթական (26.03.2017), Վիշապ (26.03.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ախպեր, դու համ դիվանագետ ես, համ քաղաքագետ ես, համ ռազմագետ ես, համ տնտեսագետ ես, համ էլ բոլոր մեղքերիս համար ճարտարապետ ես։ Ապեր, թող մի բան էլ ուրիշերը լինեն, էլի, հատկապես եթե գիտություն են արել, կրություն են ստացել, դոկտոր-մոկտոր են դառել հարվարդ-պրինստոններում, մարդ ես, կարող ա էտ գիտնականներն էլ են խելքին մոտ բան են ասում։ Էս աշխարհը Լևոնով չի սկսվում ու վերջանում էլի։ 
> 
> Ապեր, մի վերջի անգամ․ 
> 
> *ՀՀ զարգացում* = արդարադատություն + կրթություն + առողջապահություն + աշխատանքի արտադրողականություն (ներառյալ գիտատեխնիկական առաջընթացը) + բնապահպանություն + արդյունավետ պետական կառավարման համակարգ (ներառյալ դեմոկրատական ինստիտուտներ՝ ընտրություններ, պետական ֆինանսները, ներառյալ հարկային քաղաքականություն ու ադմինիստրացիա, ծախսային քաղաքականություն) + ֆինանսաբանկային համակարգ + էներգետիկա + ենթակառուցվածքներ + բնական ռեսուրսներ + արտաքին հարաբերություններ (միայն ֆինանսական) + արտաքին հարաբերություններ (առևտուր հարևանների հետ կամ հարևաններին օգտագործելով որպես տարանցիկ երկներ)
> 
> Էս բոլոր գործոններից վերցնում ենք միայն էն գործոնը որը քեզ հետաքրքրում ա․
> 
> *Արտաքին հարաբերություններ (առևտուր հարևանների հետ կամ հարևաններին օգտագործելով որպես տարանցիկ երկներ)* = Վրաստան (ելքով դեպի Սև Ծով) + Իրան (ելքով դեպի Պարսից ծոց) + Ադրբեջան + Թուրքիա (ելքով դեպի Սև ու Միջերկրական ծովեր)
> ...


Ok ապեր, մասնագետը դու ես, որ ասում ես կապ չունի ու տենց պարզ ու հասարակ ա, more power to you...

չնայած ասեմ, տենց հասարակ թվաբանություն չի... չեմ կարծում... ավելի բարդ ու շաղկապված ա օրինակ մեքսիկոյի ամերիկայի ու կանադայի տնտեսական ու կոմունիկացիոն հարաբերությունները... թռամփի գալուց հետո ավելի ցայտուն դառավ դրանք...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ok ապեր, մասնագետը դու ես, որ ասում ես կապ չունի ու տենց պարզ ու հասարակ ա, more power to you......


Ապեր, գրածիս մեջ մասնագիտություն չկար, որ ես էլ դրա մասնագետը լինեմ։ Ասածս էն ա, որ ամեն ինչ էտքան պարզ չի ու չի կարելի բռնել ու տեղավորացնել «էս ա» մոդելի մեջ ու ասել «կամ էս յան, կամ էն յան»։ Էտ մանիպուլյացիայա, որով հիմա զբաղված ա Լևոնը։ Իրա մոտիվացիան իմ համար անհասկանալի ա, բայց հակված եմ Վիշապի հետ համաձայնվելուն - մարդը իրա ճիշտը ամեն ձև դակազատ անելու բարդույթ ունի, ու իրան պռոստը դզում ա սաղից խելոք երևալն ու սաղի գլխին դասախոսություն կարդալը։ Մեր քաղաքական դաշտում էլ խելոք երևալն էնքան էլ դժվար բան չի, քանի որ համեմատության օբյեկտներ են Սերժիկը, Գալուստը, Շարմազանովները, Մուկը, ու սենց .... էս ա ...

----------

Lion (26.03.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (26.03.2017), Ծլնգ (26.03.2017), Վիշապ (26.03.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Էն բոլոր քննարկումները, որոնք նայել եմ, որոնց ներկա եմ եղել, ենթադրում են, որ և՛ մենք էլ, և՛ իրանք զորքերը հետ ենք քաշում, ու էլ իրար հետ չենք շփվում, ոչ թե 200 մետրի վրա իրար նայեն, պարապ վախտ էլ կրակեն։


Աթեիստ ջան, նայել եմ էդ հանդիպման տեսանյութը, որին ներկա ես եղել ու հետն էլ լիքը խելացի հարցեր ես տվել:
ինքդ էլ հաստատ նկատել էիր, որ էդ Մուսինյանը, ուղիղ հարցին պատասխանելու փոխարեն, լրիվ այլ բանի մասին էր սկսում ջուր ծեծել:
դե հիմա ինչը պարապել էր՝ էդ էլ խոսում էր...

քո փոխարեն ես ձեռնպահ կմնայի վստահել միայն մուսինյանների ու զուրաբյանների կապիկություններին..
վստա՞հ ես, որ էդ խաղաղապահ ուժերը Արցախի ու ազրբեջանի շփման գծի ողջ երկայնքով են տեղակայվելու ու ասենք իրենց վրա են վերցնելու կրակը՝ ազերիների հնարավոր ագրեսիայի դեպքում...

Մադրիդյան սկզբունքներ կոչված փաստաթուղթը (որը, մեր մեջ ասած, ես ինքս ոտից գլուխ հակահայկական ու մեր համար խայտառակ պարտվողական եմ համարում..), ավելի ճիշտ՝ 2007թ-ին կողմերին առաջարկված դրա դեռ որոշակի փոփոխությունների չենթարկված մայր տարբերակը նախատեսում էր, որ էդ «միջազգային խաղաղապահ ուժերը» (ի դեպ՝ որոնց կազմն ու քանակը պետք է քննարկվեր *հետագայում*) ազրբեջանին մեր հանձնված 7 շրջանների *ապառազմականացումն ու անվտանգությունը դիտարկելու* առաքելություն են իրականացնելու...

----------

Lion (27.03.2017)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Կամաց կամաց գալիս ենք։
Նախ ասեմ, որ ես մենակ էդ հաղորդման մասին չէի խոսում։
Ոչ մի բանում էլ վստահ չեմ։
Բայց, չգիտես խի, ես էդ կառույցներին ավելի շատ եմ վստահում, քան ալիևին ու սերժին։
Ընդամենը պետք ա դրանց առաջ պահանջները նենց դնել, որ վստահելուց բացի հնարավորինս շատ երաշխիքներ ներկայացվեն։
Էս պահին բախտներս բերել ա, դրանց ուշադրության կենտրոնում ենք։ Վաղը որոշեցին, որ էլ հետաքրքիր չենք, Ռուսաստանի օրինակով Թուրքիայից «քաղաքավարի մարդիկ» են լցվում ադրբեջան, սիրուն հարձակվում, կոտորում ու առաջ գալիս։ Մենք փաստացի պատերազմի մեջ ենք ու ֆիգ թե մեկը կխառնվի (ոնց որ մինչև հիմա արել են)։
Էս պահին համ Արցախ ունենք, համ կողքերը լիքը տարածք, որը կարելի ա սարքել ապառազմականացված գոտի (դա միակողմանի չի արվում)։ Ինչքան որ մենք իրավունք չունենք զորք մտցնելու, էդքան էլ ադրբեջանը։
Եթե էս պահին տենց չի, էդ հարցով հանգիստ կարելի ա բանակցել, ոչ թե սենց շարունակել, ինչ որ վերացական բարեփոխումների հույսով։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, գրածիս մեջ մասնագիտություն չկար, որ ես էլ դրա մասնագետը լինեմ։ Ասածս էն ա, որ ամեն ինչ էտքան պարզ չի ու չի կարելի բռնել ու տեղավորացնել «էս ա» մոդելի մեջ ու ասել «կամ էս յան, կամ էն յան»։ Էտ մանիպուլյացիայա, որով հիմա զբաղված ա Լևոնը։ Իրա մոտիվացիան իմ համար անհասկանալի ա, բայց հակված եմ Վիշապի հետ համաձայնվելուն - մարդը իրա ճիշտը ամեն ձև դակազատ անելու բարդույթ ունի, ու իրան պռոստը դզում ա սաղից խելոք երևալն ու սաղի գլխին դասախոսություն կարդալը։ Մեր քաղաքական դաշտում էլ խելոք երևալն էնքան էլ դժվար բան չի, քանի որ համեմատության օբյեկտներ են Սերժիկը, Գալուստը, Շարմազանովները, Մուկը, ու սենց .... էս ա ...


Տրիբուն ջան, նայի այ ախպեր... դու հիմա եկել ինձ ասում ես սահմանները էական դեր չեն խաղում եթե չասենք ոչ մի դեր չեն խաղում, վրեն էլ գումարած պատերազմը...

Թռամփը որ եկավ, ասեց պատ եմ սարքելու մեքսիկոն փողը տալու ա... մեքսուկոն ասեց иди на хуй, էս մեր ջինիուսն էլ ասեց օքեյ, տարիֆները կբարձրացնեմ... էկոնոմիստները հելան մեջտեղ ու սկսեցին վերլուծությունները թե ինչ կարա ըլնի եթե բարձրացնի... ապեր ապրանքները պտի թանկանային ոչ մենակ կալիֆոռնիա, այլ կանադա ամն-ի տարբեր մասեր, եվրոպա... գնա գալիս եմ... ասեց նաֆթան հանեմ, վաբշե խառնվան... ասածս ինչ ա, սահման բացելը մենակ ապրանք ստեղից ընդեղ տանել չի (հո ես չեմ քեզ ասելու) ճամփա բացել նշանակում ա երկու երկրների ու շրջակա երկրների էկոնոմիկաերը սկսում են սերտաճել միահյուսվել՝ փոխադարձ օգտակարությամբ ու ոչ միայն իրար մեջ այլ նաև երրորդ չորրորդ երկրների հետ... մեր օրինակի վրա ասեմ. ապրանքներ կա որի մասերի մեր մոտից գնում ա մեքսիկո, հավաքվում ա ու հետ ա գալի մեր մոտ ու ստեղից գնում ա 3րդ երկիր ունտենց շարունակ...

հիմա դու որ ասում ես կապ չունի, ո՞նց չունի այ ցավդ տանեմ... ասում ես կռիվ չկա... ապրիլին 4 օր տևեց, փառք աստծո... եթե տևեր 14 կամ 40 օր... պատերազմը նենց բան ա որ ռեսուրս ա ուտում, նաև մարդկային ու անվերադարձ... հիմա ես էս ասում եմ իմ տեսածով... լևոնի հերն էլ անիծած... լևոնը չեղավ էս խնդիրն էլի մնալու ա... 

գիտեմ ինչ եք ասում.... ասում եք որ չուտենք փող էլ կլնի լավ էլ կապրենք... հա ապեր, անխոս սրանից լավ կապրենք, բայց շատ չէ... մեր զարգացման տեմպերը մեր համեմատ կբարձրանա, բայց մյուսների նկատմամբ հետ ա մնալու... մեր էկոնոմիկան միաբջիջ ա մեր մոտ բան կսարքեն կտանեն դուրս, դրսում կսարքեն կբերեն ներս... That's it... This isn't gonna work.. This is not serious.. It's a joke… 

եթե կարծում եք հնարավոր ա սենց անել՝ կոռուպցիան վերացնել ու ղզլբաշիների ռադ անել (որին ես կողմ եմ 100 ձեռով) և գիծը պահել տենանք ինչ լինում, you're on your own, ապեր, I can't defend that... չեմ կարա... 

մտածելու բան չկա, եթե չեք ուզում, ժողովուրդը չուզի, մի արեք... Hopefully կստաղվի...

----------

Աթեիստ (26.03.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Կամաց կամաց գալիս ենք։
> Նախ ասեմ, որ ես մենակ էդ հաղորդման մասին չէի խոսում։
> Ոչ մի բանում էլ վստահ չեմ։
> Բայց, չգիտես խի, ես էդ կառույցներին ավելի շատ եմ վստահում, քան ալիևին ու սերժին։
> Ընդամենը պետք ա դրանց առաջ պահանջները նենց դնել, որ վստահելուց բացի հնարավորինս շատ երաշխիքներ ներկայացվեն։
> Էս պահին բախտներս բերել ա, դրանց ուշադրության կենտրոնում ենք։ Վաղը որոշեցին, որ էլ հետաքրքիր չենք, Ռուսաստանի օրինակով Թուրքիայից «քաղաքավարի մարդիկ» են լցվում ադրբեջան, սիրուն հարձակվում, կոտորում ու առաջ գալիս։ Մենք փաստացի պատերազմի մեջ ենք ու ֆիգ թե մեկը կխառնվի (ոնց որ մինչև հիմա արել են)։
> Էս պահին համ Արցախ ունենք, համ կողքերը լիքը տարածք, որը կարելի ա սարքել ապառազմականացված գոտի (դա միակողմանի չի արվում)։ Ինչքան որ մենք իրավունք չունենք զորք մտցնելու, էդքան էլ ադրբեջանը։
> Եթե էս պահին տենց չի, էդ հարցով հանգիստ կարելի ա բանակցել, ոչ թե սենց շարունակել, ինչ որ վերացական բարեփոխումների հույսով։


եթե հիշողությունս չի դավաճանում, մի առիթով դու հայտարարել էիր, որ քեզ համար Արցախը Հայաստան չի:
չգիտեմ, թե արդյոք հիմա մոտեցումդ փոխել ես, թե ոչ, բայց եթե ոչ, ուրեմն և էս մի գրառումդ կարելի է դիտարկել էդ ենթատեքստում:

բայցևայնպես պիտի ասեմ, որ ասածդ հա՛մ բխում է ԼՏՊ-ի ասածներից, հա՛մ հակասում դրանց:
հակասում է այնքանով, որ դու դեռ տեսնում ես բանակցություններ շարունակելու անհրաժեշտությունը...

ինչևէ՝ նորից կրկնվեմ, որ ներկայումս բանակցության սեղանին գտնվող փաստաթղթերը ոչ մի կերպ չեն բխում Հայաստանի ու հայության շահերից ու ենթաղրում են եթե ոչ լայնածավալ պատերազմ, բայց Արցախի դանդաղ հայաթափում՝ դրա վերջնական փոխանցումով ադրբեջանին:

և ուրեմն ո՞րն է դրա այլընտրանքը..
շատ պարզ՝ Հզոր Հայաստանի ստեղծումը:
ու «հզոր» ասելով ոչ մի կեւպ ի նկատի չեմ ունենում, թե Հայաստանին մոտ ապագայում կհրավիրեն Մեծ ՈՒթնյակ և կամ ՌՖ-ի պես կկարողանա մտնել ու ազատագրել Արևմտյան Հայաստանը՝ փաթթած ունենալով միջազգային բոլոր ատյաններին:
այլ ընդամենը հույս ունեմ, որ մեր սերունդը կտեսնի դեռ պատվախնդիր ու ոչ երկչոտ իշխանություն, թափ հավաքող տնտեսություն ու մասսայական ներգաղթ մի երկիր, որտեղ քաղաքացիները կապրեն պատվով, կուշտ ու երկրի կողմից պաշտպանված..

բա զոհերը՞..
սա թերևս հարցի ամենացավոտ կողմն է, բայց պիտի արձանագրենք, որ մերոնք էնքան էին առխայինացել ու հղփացել, որ բանակին հասանելիքն էլ էին հավեսով մեջմեջ անում, իսկ ապրիլյան պատերազմը քիչ բայց գոնե որոշակի զգոնություն մտցրեց, գոնե այնքանով, որ շփման գիծն ավելի ամրացվեց, նոր գիշերային դիտարկող սարքեր բերվեցին, զենքեր գնվեցին ու էլի որոշակի բարեփոխումներ, որոնք բոլորը չի, որ հրապարակման ենթակա էին...

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (26.03.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

http://mobile.tert.am/am/news/2017/0...abayan/2320796

----------

Lion (26.03.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կամաց կամաց գալիս ենք։
> Նախ ասեմ, որ ես մենակ էդ հաղորդման մասին չէի խոսում։
> Ոչ մի բանում էլ վստահ չեմ։
> Բայց, չգիտես խի, ես էդ կառույցներին ավելի շատ եմ վստահում, քան ալիևին ու սերժին։
> Ընդամենը պետք ա դրանց առաջ պահանջները նենց դնել, որ վստահելուց բացի հնարավորինս շատ երաշխիքներ ներկայացվեն։
> Էս պահին բախտներս բերել ա, դրանց ուշադրության կենտրոնում ենք։ Վաղը որոշեցին, որ էլ հետաքրքիր չենք, Ռուսաստանի օրինակով Թուրքիայից «քաղաքավարի մարդիկ» են լցվում ադրբեջան, սիրուն հարձակվում, կոտորում ու առաջ գալիս։ Մենք փաստացի պատերազմի մեջ ենք ու ֆիգ թե մեկը կխառնվի (ոնց որ մինչև հիմա արել են)։
> Էս պահին համ Արցախ ունենք, համ կողքերը լիքը տարածք, որը կարելի ա սարքել ապառազմականացված գոտի (դա միակողմանի չի արվում)։ Ինչքան որ մենք իրավունք չունենք զորք մտցնելու, էդքան էլ ադրբեջանը։
> Եթե էս պահին տենց չի, էդ հարցով հանգիստ կարելի ա բանակցել, ոչ թե սենց շարունակել, ինչ որ վերացական բարեփոխումների հույսով։


Բա, Աթեիստ ախպեր, հենա բանակցում ենք էլի։ Բա մեր ասածն ի՞նչ ա։ Բայց արժի՞ սեփական ժողովրդին սարսափեցնել, թե պետք ա վռազ ստորագրել, թե չէ վաղը սաղիդ համար վատ ա լինելու։ Առանց էն էլ ժողովրդի մեջ ահագին հուսալքություն կա, բա իրավունք ունի՞ երկրի առաջին ու հաղթած նախագահը գա ու քացով տա ժողովրդի կոճերին, որ ավելի հուսալքի, ու անունը դնի «լրաջանալ»։ Արամ Մանուկյանին որ ՏՎ-ով տենում եմ, քաքում եմ տակս, ոնց որ մատաղացու ուլ լինի .... խաղաղություուուուուն, խաղղղղաղություուուուն ... ասում եմ հեսա իսկականից կուտեն մեզ թուրքերը, եթե էս ա մեր վիճակը։ 

Ու ես կարամ մենակ ցավեմ որ քո պես օրինապահ ու օրինապաշտ տղեն կարա բարեփոխումը վերացական համարի, իսկ թուրքերի հետ ափալ թափալ համաձայնության գալը՝ իրական։ Ախպեր, սարքեք երկիրը, ու՞մ եք սպասում, սահմանի բացվելու՞ն .... դու համակարգչի մասնագետ, Շինարարը՝ արաբագետ, Լիոնը՝ կենդանաբան, Մեֆը՝ խառը, Չուկը՝ ժպտերես վելիկի ստռատեգ, Վիշապը՝ հեծանվորդ, Բյուրը՝ վիկինգ .... էսքան պոտենցիալը թողած, սահմաաաաան, բեեեե, խաղաղություն, բեեեեե ...

----------

Lion (27.03.2017), Mr. Annoying (26.03.2017), S.L.V. (26.03.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (26.03.2017), Վիշապ (26.03.2017)

----------


## Շինարար

> Բա, Աթեիստ ախպեր, հենա բանակցում ենք էլի։ Բա մեր ասածն ի՞նչ ա։ Բայց արժի՞ սեփական ժողովրդին սարսափեցնել, թե պետք ա վռազ ստորագրել, թե չէ վաղը սաղիդ համար վատ ա լինելու։ Առանց էն էլ ժողովրդի մեջ ահագին հուսալքություն կա, բա իրավունք ունի՞ երկրի առաջին ու հաղթած նախագահը գա ու քացով տա ժողովրդի կոճերին, որ ավելի հուսալքի, ու անունը դնի «լրաջանալ»։ Արամ Մանուկյանին որ ՏՎ-ով տենում եմ, քաքում եմ տակս, ոնց որ մատաղացու ուլ լինի .... խաղաղություուուուուն, խաղղղղաղություուուուն ... ասում եմ հեսա իսկականից կուտեն մեզ թուրքերը, եթե էս ա մեր վիճակը։ 
> 
> Ու ես կարամ մենակ ցավեմ որ քո պես օրինապահ ու օրինապաշտ տղեն կարա բարեփոխումը վերացական համարի, իսկ թուրքերի հետ ափալ թափալ համաձայնության գալը՝ իրական։ Ախպեր, սարքեք երկիրը, ու՞մ եք սպասում, սահմանի բացվելու՞ն .... դու համակարգչի մասնագետ, Շինարարը՝ արաբագետ, Լիոնը՝ կենդանաբան, Մեֆը՝ խառը, Չուկը՝ ժպտերես վելիկի ստռատեգ, Վիշապը՝ հեծանվորդ, Բյուրը՝ վիկինգ .... էսքան պոտենցիալը թողած, սահմաաաաան, բեեեե, խաղաղություն, բեեեեե ...


լավ ես է ասում, ես էլ եմ էդ ասում՝ բա սարքեք, ո՞ւմ եք սպասում

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լաուրա Բաղդասարյանն ու իր ամուսինը Ղարաբաղյան շարժման մեջ են եղել հենց ամենասկզբից, ու դրանից հետո էլ մինչև հիմա ղարաբաղյան հարցից տեղյակ են շատ ավելի շատ, քան մնացած բոլորս: Էս հարցազրույցում ինքը կարևոր հարց ա բարձրացնում, որ էս փոխզիջում-բանն առանց ղարաբղցիների կարծիքը հարցնելու ա կատարվում: Անդրադառնում ա նաև այլ հարցերի, էդ թվում՝ որ դեպքում ա փոխզիջումը ճիշտ, ինչու ա կոնկրետ էս փաստաթուղթը սխալ ու նաև կոնկրետ լուծում ա առաջարկում:

----------

Lion (27.03.2017), Գաղթական (27.03.2017), Ծլնգ (26.03.2017), Ներսես_AM (27.03.2017), Վիշապ (26.03.2017), Տրիբուն (26.03.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> http://mobile.tert.am/am/news/2017/0...abayan/2320796


Այ Տրիբուն ջան, Մեֆի գրառումը տեսնելուց հետո ադիբուդիիս պատրաստությունը տեսել եմ, եկել նստել եմ իսկ դու սենց բան ես դնո՞ւմ․․․ այ եղբայր, բա տնտեսագիտության թաթալոշախառը  դաս չես տալու  :LOL:  լրիվ լոմկա վիճակ գցիր․․․

----------


## Տրիբուն

> լավ ես է ասում, ես էլ եմ էդ ասում՝ բա սարքեք, ո՞ւմ եք սպասում


Քեզ ապեր ․․ բայց եթե դու ձեռներդ լվացել ես, ասա իմանանք, քո վրա հույս չդնենք։

Հ․Գ․ Ու Շին ջան, եթե քեզ էտքանով ա հետաքրքրում խնդիրը, որ սենց պարզ, յանի հռետորական հարց ես տալիս, որից պոխույիզմի ու յան տվածի հոտ ա գալիս, ավելի լավ ա փոքրիկ մատիկներով արջի ձվերը խուտուտ չտալ, ուղղակի տգեղ ա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այ Տրիբուն ջան, Մեֆի գրառումը տեսնելուց հետո ադիբուդիիս պատրաստությունը տեսել եմ, եկել նստել եմ իսկ դու սենց բան ես դնո՞ւմ․․․ այ եղբայր, բա տնտեսագիտության թաթալոշախառը  դաս չես տալու  լրիվ լոմկա վիճակ գցիր․․․


Իշտայիդ քացախ ․․․․ ես քու համար դասատու չեմ, կարգին տղա եմ   :Tongue:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Տոշնի էլ նկատած ա էլի, մատաղացու ուլ ․․․ 



մեղա-մեղա, էլի աչքիս էկան հայ տերտերը, խաչը ձեռ, գյուղը հետևից քցած, տանում ա ժողովրդին յաթաղանի բերան ․․․

----------

Gayl (27.03.2017), Lion (27.03.2017)

----------


## Շինարար

> Քեզ ապեր ․․ բայց եթե դու ձեռներդ լվացել ես, ասա իմանանք, քո վրա հույս չդնենք։
> 
> Հ․Գ․ Ու Շին ջան, եթե քեզ էտքանով ա հետաքրքրում խնդիրը, որ սենց պարզ, յանի հռետորական հարց ես տալիս, որից պոխույիզմի ու յան տվածի հոտ ա գալիս, ավելի լավ ա փոքրիկ մատիկներով արջի ձվերը խուտուտ չտալ, ուղղակի տգեղ ա։


քո հարցն եմ կրկնում բառ առ բառ: ի՞նչն ա  տգեղ: ես էս ակումբցիքից հորս արև արդնե բան չեմ հասկանում, էլ արջի ձու, էլ քֆուր, էլ քյաֆար, ամեն ինչ իրանց կարելի ա, ես տենց իրավազուրկ եմ էստեղ, հատուկ կատեգորիա, կես տող բան եմ գրում, ուղղակի տգեղ ա դառնում: անկեղծ, զզվել եմ արդնե էս վերաբերմունքից: լավն էն ա սիկտիրս քաշեմ գնամ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> քո հարցն եմ կրկնում բառ առ բառ: ի՞նչն ա  տգեղ: ես էս ակումբցիքից հորս արև արդնե բան չեմ հասկանում, էլ արջի ձու, էլ քֆուր, էլ քյաֆար, ամեն ինչ իրանց կարելի ա, ես տենց իրավազուրկ եմ էստեղ, հատուկ կատեգորիա, կես տող բան եմ գրում, ուղղակի տգեղ ա դառնում: անկեղծ, զզվել եմ արդնե էս վերաբերմունքից: լավն էն ա սիկտիրս քաշեմ գնամ


Ամեն !

----------

Gayl (27.03.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Տոշնի էլ նկատած ա էլի, մատաղացու ուլ ․․․ 
> 
> 
> 
> մեղա-մեղա, էլի աչքիս էկան հայ տերտերը, խաչը ձեռ, գյուղը հետևից քցած, տանում ա ժողովրդին յաթաղանի բերան ․․․


Ելք կա...

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ելք կա...


Exit-ը  :Jpit:

----------

Mephistopheles (26.03.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Իշտայիդ քացախ ․․․․ ես քու համար դասատու չեմ, կարգին տղա եմ


տենց ես էլի․․․ ոչ դաս ես տալի, ոչ տարածք ես փոխզիջում, ոչ ուզում ես մնացածը խաղաղություն ունենան․․․ չյոտկի կարգին տղա ես, ակումբում դրածդ վիդեո-անեկդոտները վկա  :Tongue:   :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Հես ա... 

http://www.pf-armenia.org/sites/defa...est--FINAL.pdf

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Քեզ ապեր ․․ բայց եթե դու ձեռներդ լվացել ես, ասա իմանանք, քո վրա հույս չդնենք։
> 
> Հ․Գ․ Ու Շին ջան, եթե քեզ էտքանով ա հետաքրքրում խնդիրը, որ սենց պարզ, յանի հռետորական հարց ես տալիս, որից պոխույիզմի ու յան տվածի հոտ ա գալիս, ավելի լավ ա փոքրիկ մատիկներով արջի ձվերը խուտուտ չտալ, ուղղակի տգեղ ա։


ըհը․․․ հլը մի հատ էլ բուլիինգ ես անում․․․ էհ, Տրիբուն ջան․․․ կարգին կռվազան տղա ես, էս էլ կարծում էի թե մենակ պատերազմասեր ես...  :Nono:

----------


## Վիշապ

Ինձ թվում է, ես կարող եմ բացատրել, թե ոնց ա խիյարը թարս աճել․
1. Կա մի լեզվին տիրապետող փայլուն ճարտարախոս, որն իրեն ցուցադրում է որպես 
չափազանց լուրջ, չափազանց հավասարակշռված, չափազանց մտախոհ մեկը՝ վերոհիշյալ հատկանիշները էլ ավելի ընգծելով իր
դեմքի մռայլությամբ, վայելուչ ու բարեկիրթ շարժուձևերով և այլ ծանրակշիռ ելևէջներով։
Հղումներն առ միջազգային ատյաններ, հանրություն, աշխարհ էլ ավելի լրջություն են հաղորդում այս մարդու խոսքերին, 
նրանց դարձնելով իրիդիումից էլ ավելի ծանր, Աստվածաշնչից էլ ավելի համոզիչ։
Ցավոք, էս մարդու մոտ ինքզինքի խելոքությունը ընդգծելու ճիգերը ետին պլան են մղել իրականությունը ադեկվատ ու ռացիոնալ ընկալելու,
անկեղծությունն ու ազնվությունը գնահատելու ու սեփական սխալները ընդունելու մոտիվներն ու ցանկությունները։ 
Այսինքն սուբյեկտի մոտ ակնհայտ է ինքնաքննադատության իսպառ բացակայությունը։
2. Այնպես է ստացվել, որ վերևինի հռետորաբանությունը հալած յուղի տեղ անցել է ու շարունակում է անցնել լիքը մարդկանց մոտ, 
քանի որ այդ լիքը մարդիկ չեն կարողացել/կարողանում պատերկերացնել, թե ոնց կարող է նման լիքը խելացիություն արտահայտող հատկանիշներով 
մարդը չմտածված կամ ոչ ադեկվատ բաներ ասել։ 
(Անկեղծ ասած, էդ մարդկանցից մեկն էլ ես եմ եղել, ու մի անգամ ասել եմ, մի հատ էլ ասեմ՝ ջահել վախտերս, 90-ականների սկզբներին ես հիացած էի
ԼՏՊ-ով ու 96-ի խայտառակ ընտրությունների ժամանակ զինվոր էի, մեր զորքը տարան տեղամաս ու ստիպողաբար սաղ զորքը ընտրեց ԼՏՊ-ին, ես ճիշտն ասած
պատրաստ էի առանց ստիպելու էլ իրեն ընտրել, ու չէի հասկանում ընդդիմադիրների մոտիվները ու Վազգեն Մանուկյանը աչքիս 
որպես քաղաքական առաջնորդ ողորմելի էր թվում (ճիշտն ասած տենց էլ մնաց) vs ԼՏՊ։ 
Ու էս ակումբի իմ առաջին ԼՏՊ-ամետ գրառումները ձեզ վկա։ Ուզում եմ ասել, ֆեյքը աշխատում էր ու աշխատում է)։
3. Ու սենց առաջանում է կույր հավատը՝ հիմա ԼՏՊ-ն ոնց ասի, համակիրները հուռա-պաշտպանելու են ու եռանդով հակազդելու են բոլոր քննադատներին ու անհավատներին առանց տրամաբանելու ու իրականությունն ադեկվատ ընկալելու փորձերի, սարեր ձորերով, մակերեսային հիմնավորումներով։ Հավատը ուժեղ բան ա։
Ես վստահ եմ, որ եթե ԼՏՊ-ն օրինակ ասեր՝ Ադրբեջանի հետ երկխոսությունները սպառվել են, պետք է միշտ պատրաստ լինել պատերազմի ու կենտրոնանալ ներքին 
խնդիրները վերացնելու վրա, համակիրները էլի խանդավառված էին լինելու, ոչ մեկ չէր ասի՝ ախպեր հլը մի րոպե, բա խաղաղությու՞նը։ 
Բայց ով դաժան նախախնամություն՝ երկու էրնեք մի տեղ մեզ երբեք ռաստ չի եկել ու մեր պատմության ընթացքում միշտ մեզ ուղեկցել են դժբախտություններն ու փորձանքները, հիմա էլ էս հերթական թարս բուսած խիյարը մեզ նվեր։ 
Ոնց քցում եմ, մեր մեղքերի պատասխանն է, որ հայերս ազնվությունն ու արդարությունը գնահատող ժողովուրդ լինեինք, 
խիյարը կարող ա և ճիշտ աճեր, գոնե կփորձեր․․․

Հ․Գ․ Էն որ մի կուսակցություն իր համար մեկ լուծելիք խնդիրը դրել է մի բան, որի առնվազն 50%-ը կախված է հարևան պետության ցանկություններից, 
դա էլ «հավատային տրամաբանության», կամ անմեղսունակության ախտանիշներից մեկն ա։

----------

Lion (27.03.2017), Տրիբուն (27.03.2017)

----------


## Gayl

> Ամեն !


Արգելափակվելուցս առաջ հենց էս տեսարանի վրա ուզում եմ խաչակնքվեմ :LOL:

----------


## Lion

Համաձայն եմ - բարեբախտաբար Լևոնով երբեք էլ հիացած չեմ եղել՝ բախտի բերմամբ համակարգի գագաթին հասած ու այդպես էլ իր դերը չգիտակցած ու իր իրական նշանակությունը չհասկացած մարդ, մարդ, որին թվում է, թե իրական իմաստնությունը քո ասած <լուրջ տոնի> մեջ է, մարդ, որը բաց թողեց իր ձեռքում հայտնված ունիկալ պատմական պահը՝ դառնալ նորաստեղծ հայոց անկախության իրական կերտողը, մարդ, որը պղծեց ժողովրդի ամենագեղեցիկ զգացմունքները, մարդ, որը ներկա գրեթե բոլոր բացասական երևույթների հիմնադիրն է ու մեղավորը...

----------

Գաղթական (27.03.2017)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Բոլորդ իրար հետ ու ամեն մեկդ հատ-հատ նեռվերիս ազդում եք էս թեմայում, դու էլ Վիշ բնականաբար, բայց վերջին գրառումդ աչքովս ընկավ ու մի մտքի հետ ինձ բռնացրի, որ համաձայն եմ։
Որ եթե Լևոնը նույն լուրջ դեմքով ու տրագկի/կատեգորիկ տոնով ասեր, սիրուն ապացույցներով, որ ճիշտը կռվելն ա ու ներսի թշնամուն սատկացնելը, իր մտքերը կրկնողները դա էին դրոշակ դարձնելու ու ծածանեին աջուձախ։ Համոզված եմ։ 
Ինքը միշտ ինչ-որ վճռորոշ պահի հայտնվում ա, երկրի ընդերքում կուտակված/քողարկված ճիշտը դուրս բերում, տալիս երեսներովս ու ասում՝ դե արեք, էս ա։ Չանեք՝ տգետ էշեր եք։ 
Եսիմ։ 2008-ին իրա սաղ ճշտերը ապապուցելու շանսեր ուներ։ Սարի պես հետևը կանգնած էինք 10 հազարով։
Հիմա Հաց Բերողի պես մարդու հանրահավաքին 100 հոգի ա գնում, որտև մարդկանց մեջ կոտրվեց հավատը, որ հավաքվելով բան կփոխվի։ Ու կոտրվեց նաև ՀԱԿ-ի պատճառով։ Չկարողացան handle անել մարդկանց հավատը։ Հեշտ բան չի։

Շին, մի նեղացի էլի տղերքից, տաք-տաք խոսում են առանց մտածելու ու հաշվի առնելու որ էս սաղ մեկ ա նույն թուլափայի կռիվն ա։
Հավայի իրար նեղացնում եք։

----------

Եկվոր (08.04.2018), Տրիբուն (27.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Ժող, ստեղ մի հատ նրբերանգ կա: 
Լևոնը մշտապես ասել ա, հավատացել ու փորձել հավատացնել, որ ճիշտը փոխզիջումն ա, ու որ յուրաքանչյուր ուշացված րոպեն մեր համար անբարենպաստ ա: Սրա հետ կարելի ա համաձայնվել կամ չէ, բայց կարդացեք 90 (հենց 90) թվականից մինչև հիմա իրա ելույթները, հարցազրույցները, հոդվածները, միշտ նույնն ա պնդել: Ու իրա կողքը մաքսիմալ հավաքվել են էդ տեսակետը կրող մարդիկ: Հա, շատերիս աշխարհընկալման վրա իր խոսքը ազդել ա, բայց ոչ միայն էդ խոսքը, հավաքվել ենք էդ տեսակետը կրողներս:

Հետևաբար տեսական դրույթը, որ ինքը ասեր ճիշտը ջարդել ու կռվելն ա, տեսական էլ կմնա: Չէր կարող տենց բան լիներ:
Ուրիշ հարց, որ Լևոնը միշտ ասել ա, որ միշտ պետք ա հզորանալ, հնարավորինս, ու մաքսիմալ ուժեղացնել բանակը: Միշտ ա ասել: Հիմա էլ ա ասում: Ասում ա փոխզիջումներից հետո էլ պետք ա արվի:

Իսկ հետաքրքիրն էն ա, որ շատերը մեզ մեղադրում են, որ մենք մեր նման չմտածողներին «անհասկացող» ենք պիտակում, բայց չեն վարանում մեզ պիտակել խոսքի հետևից առանց մտածել գնացողներ:

Սա իմ համար վիրավորական ա, դրա համար շատ առարկայական արձագանքեմ: Երբեք Կոնգրեսում չեմ մարսել էն խոսքը, որին համաձայն չեմ: Վերջին թարմ դեպքը երեկ էր, երբ ուսուցիչների ձայնագրությունների հետ կապված հայտարարություն էին տարածել, որը ավարտվում էր դաշնակ ԿԳ նախարար Լևոն Մկրտչյանի հրաժարականի պահանջով: Հայտարարությունը տեսնելուն պես «հարձակվել եմ» ՀԱԿ ղեկավարության վրա, մեղադրելով հիմար ու սխալ բան անելու մեջ ու կոնգրեսականների ստվար զանգվածի կողմից ստացել եմ հրապարակային աջակցություն: Ուրիշ հարց, որ մեկը ես նման հարցերն աշխատում եմ ներսում քննարկել, համարելով ներկուսակցական խնդիր, իսկ հրապարակային կարող ա բարձր չասեմ, բայց երբեք չեմ պաշտպանի նման քայլը, հայտարարությունը, քաղաքականությունը:

Այ սենց մարդիկ ենք մենք ու մեր համախոհները: Պետք չի մեզ զոմբի ներկայացնել:
Համոզմունքներ ունենք, սկզբունքներ ունենք: 
Նիկոլ Փաշինյան չենք, որ Լևոնին աստվածացնի ու իր փոխզիջումների տեսությունը հայտարարի որպես միակ պրագմատիկ խոսք, մի քանի տարի հետո ծայրահեղ հակառակ պնդումներ անի:
Ստյոպիկ Սաֆարյան չենք, որ մինչև 2001-ը լինի ՀՀՇ անդամ ու քաղաքագետ, իսկ հիմա պնդի, որ ինքն էդ ժամանակ նոր հասկացել Լևոնի 97-ի հոդվածի ասելիքը (արագություն եմ ասել է) ու դրա համար 2001-ին դուրս ա եկել կուսակցությունից:
Ռոբերտ Քոչարյան չենք, որ ասի համաձայն եմ փոխզիջումներին, իսկ տակից սկսի սաղ քաղաքական վերնախավին բզբզալ, որ դա սխալ ա, ու դրա հիման վրա ներպալատական հեղաշրջում կազմակերպի, բայց հետո նույն հարցով շարունակի բանակցությունները:

Մի խառնեք մեզ՝ սկզբունքային մարդկանց էդ վայրի արջի ցեղերին: Հարգանք ունեցեք մեր նկատմամբ: Ուզեք թե չուզեք, քաղաքական ուժերից միակն ենք, որ իսկապես սկզբունքային հողի վրա հավաքված համակիրներ են, նույն քաղաքական պլատֆորմի կրողները:

----------

Ծլնգ (27.03.2017), Տրիբուն (27.03.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> *Բոլորդ* իրար հետ ու ամեն մեկդ հատ-հատ նեռվերիս ազդում եք էս թեմայում, դու էլ Վիշ բնականաբար, բայց վերջին գրառումդ աչքովս ընկավ ու մի մտքի հետ ինձ բռնացրի, որ համաձայն եմ։
> Որ եթե Լևոնը նույն լուրջ դեմքով ու տրագկի/կատեգորիկ տոնով ասեր, սիրուն ապացույցներով, որ ճիշտը կռվելն ա ու ներսի թշնամուն սատկացնելը, իր մտքերը կրկնողները դա էին դրոշակ դարձնելու ու ծածանեին աջուձախ։ Համոզված եմ։ 
> Ինքը միշտ ինչ-որ վճռորոշ պահի հայտնվում ա, երկրի ընդերքում կուտակված/քողարկված ճիշտը դուրս բերում, տալիս երեսներովս ու ասում՝ դե արեք, էս ա։ Չանեք՝ տգետ էշեր եք։ 
> Եսիմ։ 2008-ին իրա սաղ ճշտերը ապապուցելու շանսեր ուներ։ Սարի պես հետևը կանգնած էինք 10 հազարով։
> Հիմա Հաց Բերողի պես մարդու հանրահավաքին 100 հոգի ա գնում, որտև մարդկանց մեջ կոտրվեց հավատը, որ հավաքվելով բան կփոխվի։ Ու կոտրվեց նաև ՀԱԿ-ի պատճառով։ Չկարողացան handle անել մարդկանց հավատը։ Հեշտ բան չի։
> 
> Շին, մի նեղացի էլի տղերքից, տաք-տաք խոսում են առանց մտածելու ու հաշվի առնելու որ էս սաղ մեկ ա նույն թուլափայի կռիվն ա։
> Հավայի իրար նեղացնում եք։


իյա․․․  :Sad:  Գալաթեա ջան, ես էլ կարծում էի թե մի տեսակ դուրդ գալիս էի․․․ էհ, գնամ հեռախոսալարերս փրթեմ․․․

----------


## Lion

Էս էլ սենց, Հաքին.ազը Լևոնին պադդեժռկայա անում, դեռևս անուղղակի, բայց՝ զգալի ու, կարևորը, ուշադիր ակցենտներին՝ Լևոնն իրենց ուզածն է անում... 

https://haqqin.az/news/95786

----------


## Տրիբուն

> իյա․․․  Գալաթեա ջան, ես էլ կարծում էի թե մի տեսակ դուրդ գալիս էի․․․ էհ, գնամ հեռախոսալարերս փրթեմ․․․


Փրթիիի, փրթի ․․․․ գամ հատ-հատ պայկա անեմ։  :Love: 

Հ․Գ․ Ու Գալոյի հետ զգուշ, ինքը էն միակ աֆտարիտետն ա, որի խոսքը ես հազար տոկոս եմ ընդունում։ Որ հիմա ասի գնա Շինարարի ձեռը պաչի, ներողություն խնդրի, կանեմ։

----------

Ծլնգ (27.03.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ժող, ստեղ մի հատ նրբերանգ կա: 
> Լևոնը մշտապես ասել ա, հավատացել ու փորձել հավատացնել, որ ճիշտը փոխզիջումն ա, ու որ յուրաքանչյուր ուշացված րոպեն մեր համար անբարենպաստ ա: Սրա հետ կարելի ա համաձայնվել կամ չէ, բայց կարդացեք 90 (հենց 90) թվականից մինչև հիմա իրա ելույթները, հարցազրույցները, հոդվածները, միշտ նույնն ա պնդել: Ու իրա կողքը մաքսիմալ հավաքվել են էդ տեսակետը կրող մարդիկ: Հա, շատերիս աշխարհընկալման վրա իր խոսքը ազդել ա, բայց ոչ միայն էդ խոսքը, հավաքվել ենք էդ տեսակետը կրողներս:
> 
> Հետևաբար տեսական դրույթը, որ ինքը ասեր ճիշտը ջարդել ու կռվելն ա, տեսական էլ կմնա: Չէր կարող տենց բան լիներ:
> Ուրիշ հարց, որ Լևոնը միշտ ասել ա, որ միշտ պետք ա հզորանալ, հնարավորինս, ու մաքսիմալ ուժեղացնել բանակը: Միշտ ա ասել: Հիմա էլ ա ասում: Ասում ա փոխզիջումներից հետո էլ պետք ա արվի:
> 
> Իսկ հետաքրքիրն էն ա, որ շատերը մեզ մեղադրում են, որ մենք մեր նման չմտածողներին «անհասկացող» ենք պիտակում, բայց չեն վարանում մեզ պիտակել խոսքի հետևից առանց մտածել գնացողներ:
> 
> Սա իմ համար վիրավորական ա, դրա համար շատ առարկայական արձագանքեմ: Երբեք Կոնգրեսում չեմ մարսել էն խոսքը, որին համաձայն չեմ: Վերջին թարմ դեպքը երեկ էր, երբ ուսուցիչների ձայնագրությունների հետ կապված հայտարարություն էին տարածել, որը ավարտվում էր դաշնակ ԿԳ նախարար Լևոն Մկրտչյանի հրաժարականի պահանջով: Հայտարարությունը տեսնելուն պես «հարձակվել եմ» ՀԱԿ ղեկավարության վրա, մեղադրելով հիմար ու սխալ բան անելու մեջ ու կոնգրեսականների ստվար զանգվածի կողմից ստացել եմ հրապարակային աջակցություն: Ուրիշ հարց, որ մեկը ես նման հարցերն աշխատում եմ ներսում քննարկել, համարելով ներկուսակցական խնդիր, իսկ հրապարակային կարող ա բարձր չասեմ, բայց երբեք չեմ պաշտպանի նման քայլը, հայտարարությունը, քաղաքականությունը:
> ...


այ սրա պատճառով էլ, ինչքան էլ որ հարգելի չլինի ձեր սկզբունքայնությունը, կմնաք քաղաքական պերիֆերիայում․․․ քաղաքականությունը կուռ սկզբունքայնությունը սովորաբար չի ներում, մանավանդ որ ուժային օրգանները քո ձեռքի տակ չեն․․․

----------

Lion (27.03.2017)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Մի խառնեք մեզ՝ սկզբունքային մարդկանց էդ վայրի արջի ցեղերին: Հարգանք ունեցեք մեր նկատմամբ: Ուզեք թե չուզեք, քաղաքական ուժերից միակն ենք, որ իսկապես սկզբունքային հողի վրա հավաքված համակիրներ են, նույն քաղաքական պլատֆորմի կրողները:


Արտ, իսկ կարելի ա՞ փաստել, որ ձեր սկզբունքայնությունը մեզ, երկրին դեռ գրոշի ուգուտ չի տվել։
Բացի անցած ԱԺ-ի ընտրությունների 8(?)տեղից, որ էլի պարզ չէր ինչ տվեց, երկրին, (իրանց հատկացված անձնական մեքենաների ծախսը մեր աշխատավարձերից վճարելու պատիվը չեմ հաշվում)  ինչ որ ռեալ օգուտ, բարելավում ինձ կմատնանշե՞ս։
Անցկացրած օերնք, վերափոխա վատ օրենք, բոմժերի համար բացած հիվանդանոց, չգիտեմ, ինչ պատահի։
Գուցե արել են, ես չգիտեմ։

----------

Mr. Annoying (27.03.2017), Տրիբուն (27.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> այ սրա պատճառով էլ, ինչքան էլ որ հարգելի չլինի ձեր սկզբունքայնությունը, կմնաք քաղաքական պերիֆերիայում․․․ քաղաքականությունը կուռ սկզբունքայնությունը սովորաբար չի ներում, մանավանդ որ ուժային օրգանները քո ձեռքի տակ չեն․․․


Կուռ սկզբունքայնություն չի նշանակում չլինել ճկուն, չունենալ որոշ հարցերում մոտեցման փոփոխություն, աճ, չկարողանալ փոխել մարտավարություն, անհրաժեշտ դեպքում ռազմավարություն և այլն:

Բայց ինքը նաև նշանակում ա, որ պահի տակ չես կարող *ծայրահեղ* մի գաղափարի կրող  լինել, հաջորդ պահին հակառակը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Արտ, էդ մասով համաձայն եմ, որ ԼՏՊ-ն միշտ էլ փոխզիջման կողմնակից ա էղել ու կհասկանամ նաև էն մարդկանց, ովքեր հետևում են իրան էդ սկզբունքով: Կհասկանամ, բայց կտրականապես դեմ իրանց գաղափարներին ու կհամարեմ պարտվողական քաղաքականություն կամ հայ ժողովրդի ինքնասպանության քաղաքականություն: 

Բայց եթե սկզբունքայնությունից ես խոսում, կարա՞ս բացատրես, թե ոնց 2008-ի ավազակապետությունը 2017-ին դարձավ ընտրված իշխանություն։

----------

Lion (27.03.2017), Mr. Annoying (27.03.2017), Տրիբուն (27.03.2017)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Փրթիիի, փրթի ․․․․ գամ հատ-հատ պայկա անեմ։ 
> 
> Հ․Գ․ Ու Գալոյի հետ զգուշ, ինքը էն միակ աֆտարիտետն ա, որի խոսքը ես հազար տոկոս եմ ընդունում։ Որ հիմա ասի գնա Շինարարի ձեռը պաչի, ներողություն խնդրի, կանեմ։


Տրիբուն ձյաս  :Smile:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Փրթիիի, փրթի ․․․․ գամ հատ-հատ պայկա անեմ։ 
> 
> Հ․Գ․ Ու Գալոյի հետ զգուշ, ինքը էն միակ աֆտարիտետն ա, որի խոսքը ես հազար տոկոս եմ ընդունում։ *Որ հիմա ասի գնա Շինարարի ձեռը պաչի, ներողություն խնդրի, կանեմ։*


Գալաթեա ջան, ասա էլի․․․ էն պահերից ա, որ էն թութակը ասում ա՝ լեզուս պոկեք, պիտի էդ տեսնեմ․․․  :LOL:

----------

Գաղթական (27.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, իսկ կարելի ա՞ փաստել, որ ձեր սկզբունքայնությունը մեզ, երկրին դեռ գրոշի ուգուտ չի տվել։
> Բացի անցած ԱԺ-ի ընտրությունների 8(?)տեղից, որ էլի պարզ չէր ինչ տվեց, երկրին, (իրանց հատկացված անձնական մեքենաների ծախսը մեր աշխատավարձերից վճարելու պատիվը չեմ հաշվում)  ինչ որ ռեալ օգուտ, բարելավում ինձ կմատնանշե՞ս։
> Անցկացրած օերնք, վերափոխա վատ օրենք, բոմժերի համար բացած հիվանդանոց, չգիտեմ, ինչ պատահի։
> Գուցե արել են, ես չգիտեմ։


Եթե խոսում ենք մեր ուժի մասին, պետք ա սկսենք 91-ից: 
2008-ից հետո էլ կարող եմ նշել լիքը փոփոխություններ, որոնց մեծ մասին չես համաձայնվի ու բանավեճ կսկսվի: 
Էս թեմայի տեղը չի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Տերտեր կանչեք, մի հատ խունկ անի, Ակումբում ընտրություններից մի շաբաթ առաջ սեր-ջերմություն-համերաշխություն ա ուզում տիրի ․․․․ 

Հ․Գ․ Շինարարն ու՞ր ա, ձեռը մի հատ խաչ տանք, մի հա արաբերեն խաղաղություն ամենեցուն անի։

----------

Gayl (27.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Կհասկանամ, բայց կտրականապես դեմ իրանց գաղափարներին ու կհամարեմ պարտվողական քաղաքականություն կամ հայ ժողովրդի ինքնասպանության քաղաքականություն: 
> 
> Բայց եթե սկզբունքայնությունից ես խոսում, կարա՞ս բացատրես, թե ոնց 2008-ի ավազակապետությունը 2017-ին դարձավ ընտրված իշխանություն։


Չի դառել: 
Գիտեմ որ հարցազրույցի համապատասխան հատվածը կմեջբերես: Բայց ես էնտեղ լեզվի սայթաքում եմ տեսնում: Եթե ինքը նորից նման պնդում արեց, հրապարակային կարտահայտվեմ դրա դեմ:

Բայց մենք շարունակեմ ենք պնդել իրանց կեղծված լինելը ու էս պահին առանձնացնում ենք երկու կարևորագույն խնդիր.
- Արտաքին քաղաքական՝ Արցախի հիմնահարցը
- Ներքին քաղաքական՝ ավազակապետությունից ազատվելը

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալաթեա ջան, ասա էլի․․․ էն պահերից ա, որ էն թութակը ասում ա՝ լեզուս պոկեք, պիտի էդ տեսնեմ․․․


Ես առանց ասելու էլ գիտեմ, որ Տրիբուն ջանը Շինարարին ինչ էլ կատղած ժամանակ ասի, մեկ ա շատ սիրում ա։ Ուղղակի խելքը գնում ա նրան գիժ կպցնելու համար։
Ակումբում սաղ էլ տենց են։
Յանները տարած հիստերիկ, բայց բարի ու սիրառատ։
Մանավանդ պիվա խմելուց։

----------

Chuk (27.03.2017), Lion (27.03.2017), Ծլնգ (27.03.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չի դառել: 
> Գիտեմ որ հարցազրույցի համապատասխան հատվածը կմեջբերես: Բայց ես էնտեղ լեզվի սայթաքում եմ տեսնում: Եթե ինքը նորից նման պնդում արեց, հրապարակային կարտահայտվեմ դրա դեմ:
> 
> Բայց մենք շարունակեմ ենք պնդել իրանց կեղծված լինելը ու էս պահին առանձնացնում ենք երկու կարևորագույն խնդիր.
> *- Արտաքին քաղաքական՝ Արցախի հիմնահարցը
> - Ներքին քաղաքական՝ ավազակապետությունից ազատվելը*


Այ որ սրանց տեղերը փոխես, կարող ա սկսենք համաձայնության գալ ․․․

----------


## Gayl

Նեռվերին նեռվայնացնում ես։ Խունկը տարբերակ չի։ Հոկտեմբերյանի որակյալ խոտ վառենք դե էն մնացածն էլ ոնց ասիր։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Կուռ սկզբունքայնություն չի նշանակում չլինել ճկուն, չունենալ որոշ հարցերում մոտեցման փոփոխություն, աճ, չկարողանալ փոխել մարտավարություն, անհրաժեշտ դեպքում ռազմավարություն և այլն:
> 
> Բայց ինքը նաև նշանակում ա, որ պահի տակ չես կարող *ծայրահեղ* մի գաղափարի կրող  լինել, հաջորդ պահին հակառակը:


Ծայրահեղությունից ծայրահեղություն պետք չի թռնել, բայց մի սկզբունք, որի համար քեզ նույնիսկ նախագահությունից են վախտին զրկել օգտագործել որպես քարոզարշավի պլատֆորմ․․․ չէ, եղբայր, ճկուն չեք․․․ քաղաքական ինքնասպան եք

----------

Lion (27.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Այ որ սրանց տեղերը փոխես, կարող ա սկսենք համաձայնության գալ ․․․


Փոխեցի.
*- Ներքին քաղաքական՝ ավազակապետությունից ազատվելը
- Արտաքին քաղաքական՝ Արցախի հիմնահարցը
*

Իմ համար ցանկալի տարբերակը էս փոխածն ա: Բայց երբեմն իրականությունն ուրիշ բաներ էլ ա հարկադրում: Ամեն դեպքում ես տասի ձեռով քվեարկում եմ էս հերթականության համար:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Չի դառել: 
> Բայց մենք շարունակեմ ենք պնդել իրանց կեղծված լինելը ու էս պահին առանձնացնում ենք երկու կարևորագույն խնդիր.
> - *Արտաքին քաղաքական*՝ Արցախի հիմնահարցը
> - Ներքին քաղաքական՝ ավազակապետությունից ազատվելը


say no more, brother... էրեկվանից ուզում եմ ասել որ ՀԱԿ-ի համար Արցախի հարցը զինամթերքի խանութի պաշտպանություն ա, բայց լեզուս չէր պտտվում․․․ աչքիս էդ ա որ կա․․․

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Եթե խոսում ենք մեր ուժի մասին, պետք ա սկսենք 91-ից: 
> 2008-ից հետո էլ կարող եմ նշել լիքը փոփոխություններ, որոնց մեծ մասին չես համաձայնվի ու բանավեճ կսկսվի: 
> Էս թեմայի տեղը չի:



Մի նենց բան ընտրի, որ քո կարծիքով ամենաքիչը ֆազերս կգցի, քննարկենք։
Չեմ հիստերիկանա, խոստանում եմ։

----------

Տրիբուն (27.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Ծայրահեղությունից ծայրահեղություն պետք չի թռնել, բայց մի սկզբունք, որի համար քեզ նույնիսկ նախագահությունից են վախտին զրկել օգտագործել որպես քարոզարշավի պլատֆորմ․․․ չէ, եղբայր, ճկուն չեք․․․ քաղաքական ինքնասպան եք


Ծլնգ ջան, ինչ հիշում եմ, 98-ից սկսած, մեզ թաղում, սպանում ու ինքնասպանում են: Էն էլ... հլը տես, թե ոնց ա ամսի 28-ին ժամը 10:20-ին Կենտրոնի դիտոումների թիվը գերազանցում նախկին դիտումների թվերին:
Չէ, եղբայր: Մենք հա էլ կլինենք: Գուցե ԱԺ չանցնենք էս անգամ: Գուցե մեր ռեյտինգը հիմա նվազագույնն ա, որ եղել ա երբևէ: Բայց կենսունակ ենք ու շարունակում ենք մնալ որոշակիորեն օրակարգ թելադրող:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Scenario I is fairly likely to materialize. Fearing a loss in the next war, Armenia’s de facto leadership may preemptively surrender liberated territories and sign a peace deal mediated by the Minsk group. This, however, will not lead to a permanent solution. Armenian concessions on the eastern front are unlikely to contain the Azeri appetite to regain NK in its entirety, making a peace arrangement temporary. Having weakened NK and Armenia— both militarily and in terms of the population’s morale (as a result of concessions), Azerbaijan will attack once it feels it has the capacity to retake NK by force. A weaker Armenia or a stronger Azerbaijan will continue to remain dependent on the major powers in a new no war, no peace state of affairs that will ensue, since neither one will be allowed to win the war. The ongoing standoff will require constant foreign mediation to remain in check.
The consequences of this for Armenia as well as Iran and the West—Washington, in particular—will
be wholly negative. With Armenia almost certainly brought to its knees, there will be little, if anything, in the way of Turkish expansion eastwards, its virtual consolidation with Azerbaijan and almost certainly further plans for regional domination.
Scenario II is the likeliest one of all three to take place. While it will preserve the de facto sovereignty of Armenia perhaps the region. It will use its in uence with Armenia and Azerbaijan to limit the joint US-Iran advances and Turkey’s regional aspirations. Given how predictable this scenario and its consequences are, we skip the discussion and move to the next scenario.
While appearing to be the least likely, Scenario III offers the most promise for all sides. A stronger Armenia that can consolidate its domestic economic and international position and offer security guarantees to Azerbaijan against more imminent threats from Russia, Iran, and its own minorities via a security arrangement (that has integrated markets as an added bonus) offers a positive direction to all. If Armenia maintains a suf cient degree of independence from Russia and builds strong relations with the West, Georgia may join this Armenian-Azerbaijan alliance by expanding both its economic market and security arrangements.
Armenia has an interest in strengthening its position in the region. Russia’s continued meddling in the Caucasus is not in the best interest of Armenia in the long run as this relationship unavoidably assumes a subordination of the interests of Armenia to those of Russia. An ability to replace the reliance on Russia with an arrangement that has a stronger Armenia  anked by Georgia and Azerbaijan might be more bene cial for Armenia in the long run.
If Scenario I can be credibly eliminated (by helping Armenia regain its potential strength), the Azerbaijani leadership too might be interested in Scenario III. This is because Aliyev—with a long expected tenure and virtually unchallenged ability to transfer his power to someone from his family or a close clan member—is likely to be tempted
by the promise of future economic development in his country and the region. The likelihood of this outcome is considerably higher for Aliyev than Sargsyan, whose decision-making must be in uenced by the expectation of a much shorter tenure in politics and a lack of ability to pass power in an unchallenged fashion to hand-picked successors.
In conclusion, we see the solution based on the scenarios above as follows. It is in the West’s best interest to wrestle Armenia from under the Russian sphere of in uence and assist it with creating an unambiguous superiority over (or at a minimum parity with) Azerbaijan. This will allow Armenia to maintain the current status quo as the basis for the NK solution, which could include its commitment to allowing a gradual return of Azerbaijani refugees to NK and the creation of a joint security umbrella in the Caucasus.54 This will pave the way for the creation of a common Transcaucasian economic market, with major possibilities for building truly competitive sectors/economies and—in the case of a successful US-Iran rapprochement—energy transit and Europe-Asia infrastructure projects.
A meaningful regime change in Armenia is a prerequisite for the country to regain the upper hand in the con ict to provide what is likely to amount to the most credible guarantee against the restarting of the war and for long-lasting peace in the region.55 To unlock the potential of regional integration, the process has to be led by a leadership in Yerevan that is clean and enjoys the support of its people, but also understands the risks and pitfalls involved. To prevent Scenario I from materializing and to jumpstart Scenario III, the change in regime needs to take place before the start of a new war. together with most, if not all, liberated territories, the implications of this scenario are easy to predict: one can simply project forward the economic and demographic trends of the past 5-7 years to see what the future may bring to Armenia in such a case. Declining living standards, growing poverty, rampant corruption, and absence of the rule of law will further reduce Armenia’s population (perhaps below 1.5 million within the next 3-5 years) and bury the dreams of economic recovery and progress. In terms of the distribution of geopolitical in uence under this scenario, Russia will continue to call the shots in

----------


## Chuk

> Մի նենց բան ընտրի, որ քո կարծիքով ամենաքիչը ֆազերս կգցի, քննարկենք։
> Չեմ հիստերիկանա, խոստանում եմ։


Օք, բայց էսօր չէ, ու էս թեմայում չէ, լա՞վ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Կարդացեք քննարկենք... էս էն ալտերնատիվն ա որ Տրիբունն ա ասում....

----------


## Chuk

> Կարդացեք քննարկենք... էս էն ալտերնատիվն ա որ Տրիբունն ա ասում....


Ապեր, ես էդ լեզուն գիդում չեմ, թարգմանածը դիր, հայատառ ակումբում ենք: Կամ գոնե համառոտ ներկայացրու ասելիքը:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ ջան, ինչ հիշում եմ, 98-ից սկսած, մեզ թաղում, սպանում ու ինքնասպանում են: Էն էլ... հլը տես, թե ոնց ա ամսի 28-ին ժամը 10:20-ին Կենտրոնի դիտոումների թիվը գերազանցում նախկին դիտումների թվերին:
> Չէ, եղբայր: Մենք հա էլ կլինենք: Գուցե ԱԺ չանցնենք էս անգամ: Գուցե մեր ռեյտինգը հիմա նվազագույնն ա, որ եղել ա երբևէ: Բայց կենսունակ ենք ու շարունակում ենք մնալ որոշակիորեն օրակարգ թելադրող:


հա իհարկե կմնաք թելադրող․․․ էնքան թելադրող, որ սաղ մոռանան ավազակապետությունը ու խոսեն մենակ ԼՏՊ-ի զառանցյալությունից․․․ գովելի է, Chuk ջան, ձեր քարոզարշավը․․․ մանավանդ որ ձեր համար այդքան էլ կարևոր չի ԱԺ-ում հայտնվելը․․․

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չի դառել: 
> Գիտեմ որ հարցազրույցի համապատասխան հատվածը կմեջբերես: Բայց ես էնտեղ լեզվի սայթաքում եմ տեսնում: Եթե ինքը նորից նման պնդում արեց, հրապարակային կարտահայտվեմ դրա դեմ:
> 
> Բայց մենք շարունակեմ ենք պնդել իրանց կեղծված լինելը ու էս պահին առանձնացնում ենք երկու կարևորագույն խնդիր.
> - Արտաքին քաղաքական՝ Արցախի հիմնահարցը
> - Ներքին քաղաքական՝ ավազակապետությունից ազատվելը


Ի՞նչ լեզվի սայթաքման մասին ա խոսքը ։)) Քաղաքական գործիչը տենց լուրջ սայթաքում թույլ կտա՞։ Եթե սայթաքում ա, ինչու՞ չի ուղղել։ Թե՞ ասած Ֆրոյդի ինքը հոգու խորքում հավատում ա ընտրված իշխանություններին, բայց ժողովրդին ներկայացնում ա որպես ավազակապետություն։

----------

Lion (27.03.2017), Mr. Annoying (27.03.2017), Տրիբուն (27.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> հա իհարկե կմնաք թելադրող․․․ էնքան թելադրող, որ սաղ մոռանան ավազակապետությունը ու խոսեն մենակ ԼՏՊ-ի զառանցյալությունից․․․ գովելի է, Chuk ջան, ձեր քարոզարշավը․․․ մանավանդ որ ձեր համար այդքան էլ կարևոր չի ԱԺ-ում հայտնվելը․․․


Կարևոր ա:
Բայց կարող ես դա պոպուլիզմ համարես, ավելի կարևոր ա երկրի ճակատագիրը:

Ու գիտես, ես էն, ինչի համար ոգևորվել էի Լևոնի էս թեման մեջ գցելուց, համարում եմ եթե ոչ ամբողջովին, ապա մասնակի իրականացրած: Բավարար կամ անբավարար, բայց որոշակիորեն կարողացանք կոտրել տաբուները ու հարցը քննարկելի դարձնել: Սա զուտ իմ անունից եմ ասում, չգիտեմ Կոնգրեսն ու Լևոնն իմ նման են մտածում, թե չէ: Ես չեմ էլ ակնկալել, որ հասարակությունը սկսելու է պաշտպանել փոխզիջման տեսությունը: Ես վստահ չեմ, ի տարբերություն Լևոնի, որ մոտ ապագայում այն անպայման լինելու է:

Ես գիտեմ, որ երբևէ էդ հարցը առաջ է գալու: Հուսամ, որ մեր համար բարենպաստ պայմանների դեպքում: Բայց էդ ժամանակ մենք որպես հասարակություն պետք է պատրաստ լինենք հարցը քննարկել, որ զուտ մերժել:

Էդ առումով ես համարում եմ, որ էս թեմային կից հարցումը շատ կոռեկտ հարցում է ու հույս ներշնչող արդյունքով:

----------


## Gayl

> Scenario I is fairly likely to materialize. Fearing a loss in the next war, Armenia’s de facto leadership may preemptively surrender liberated territories and sign a peace deal mediated by the Minsk group. This, however, will not lead to a permanent solution. Armenian concessions on the eastern front are unlikely to contain the Azeri appetite to regain NK in its entirety, making a peace arrangement temporary. Having weakened NK and Armenia— both militarily and in terms of the population’s morale (as a result of concessions), Azerbaijan will attack once it feels it has the capacity to retake NK by force. A weaker Armenia or a stronger Azerbaijan will continue to remain dependent on the major powers in a new no war, no peace state of affairs that will ensue, since neither one will be allowed to win the war. The ongoing standoff will require constant foreign mediation to remain in check.
> The consequences of this for Armenia as well as Iran and the West—Washington, in particular—will
> be wholly negative. With Armenia almost certainly brought to its knees, there will be little, if anything, in the way of Turkish expansion eastwards, its virtual consolidation with Azerbaijan and almost certainly further plans for regional domination.
> Scenario II is the likeliest one of all three to take place. While it will preserve the de facto sovereignty of Armenia perhaps the region. It will use its in uence with Armenia and Azerbaijan to limit the joint US-Iran advances and Turkey’s regional aspirations. Given how predictable this scenario and its consequences are, we skip the discussion and move to the next scenario.
> While appearing to be the least likely, Scenario III offers the most promise for all sides. A stronger Armenia that can consolidate its domestic economic and international position and offer security guarantees to Azerbaijan against more imminent threats from Russia, Iran, and its own minorities via a security arrangement (that has integrated markets as an added bonus) offers a positive direction to all. If Armenia maintains a suf cient degree of independence from Russia and builds strong relations with the West, Georgia may join this Armenian-Azerbaijan alliance by expanding both its economic market and security arrangements.
> Armenia has an interest in strengthening its position in the region. Russia’s continued meddling in the Caucasus is not in the best interest of Armenia in the long run as this relationship unavoidably assumes a subordination of the interests of Armenia to those of Russia. An ability to replace the reliance on Russia with an arrangement that has a stronger Armenia  anked by Georgia and Azerbaijan might be more bene cial for Armenia in the long run.
> If Scenario I can be credibly eliminated (by helping Armenia regain its potential strength), the Azerbaijani leadership too might be interested in Scenario III. This is because Aliyev—with a long expected tenure and virtually unchallenged ability to transfer his power to someone from his family or a close clan member—is likely to be tempted
> by the promise of future economic development in his country and the region. The likelihood of this outcome is considerably higher for Aliyev than Sargsyan, whose decision-making must be in uenced by the expectation of a much shorter tenure in politics and a lack of ability to pass power in an unchallenged fashion to hand-picked successors.
> In conclusion, we see the solution based on the scenarios above as follows. It is in the West’s best interest to wrestle Armenia from under the Russian sphere of in uence and assist it with creating an unambiguous superiority over (or at a minimum parity with) Azerbaijan. This will allow Armenia to maintain the current status quo as the basis for the NK solution, which could include its commitment to allowing a gradual return of Azerbaijani refugees to NK and the creation of a joint security umbrella in the Caucasus.54 This will pave the way for the creation of a common Transcaucasian economic market, with major possibilities for building truly competitive sectors/economies and—in the case of a successful US-Iran rapprochement—energy transit and Europe-Asia infrastructure projects.
> A meaningful regime change in Armenia is a prerequisite for the country to regain the upper hand in the con ict to provide what is likely to amount to the most credible guarantee against the restarting of the war and for long-lasting peace in the region.55 To unlock the potential of regional integration, the process has to be led by a leadership in Yerevan that is clean and enjoys the support of its people, but also understands the risks and pitfalls involved. To prevent Scenario I from materializing and to jumpstart Scenario III, the change in regime needs to take place before the start of a new war. together with most, if not all, liberated territories, the implications of this scenario are easy to predict: one can simply project forward the economic and demographic trends of the past 5-7 years to see what the future may bring to Armenia in such a case. Declining living standards, growing poverty, rampant corruption, and absence of the rule of law will further reduce Armenia’s population (perhaps below 1.5 million within the next 3-5 years) and bury the dreams of economic recovery and progress. In terms of the distribution of geopolitical in uence under this scenario, Russia will continue to call the shots in


Գոնե իտալերեն։

----------

Lion (27.03.2017), Տրիբուն (27.03.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, ես էդ լեզուն գիդում չեմ, թարգմանածը դիր, հայատառ ակումբում ենք: Կամ գոնե համառոտ ներկայացրու ասելիքը:


Գալաթյային ասա թող թարգմանի... ինքը անաչառ ա... աչառ չի...

----------


## Chuk

> Ի՞նչ լեզվի սայթաքման մասին ա խոսքը ։)) Քաղաքական գործիչը տենց լուրջ սայթաքում թույլ կտա՞։ Եթե սայթաքում ա, ինչու՞ չի ուղղել։ Թե՞ ասած Ֆրոյդի ինքը հոգու խորքում հավատում ա ընտրված իշխանություններին, բայց ժողովրդին ներկայացնում ա որպես ավազակապետություն։


Բյուր ջան, ես սա ընդունում եմ որպես նախնական հերքում.



> ՀՀԿ խոսնակ, Ազգային Ժողովի փոխնախագահ Էդվարդ Շարմազանովը նախօրեին, անդրադառնալով նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի՝ «Օրակարգից դուրս» հաղորդմանը տված հարցազրույցին, հետեւյալ միտքն է արտահայտել. «Շատ կարեւոր է, որ պետության առաջին նախագահը նաեւ ընդունում է, որ այսօրվա իշխանությունները ընտրված են»:
> 
> iLur.am-ը այս հայտարարության վերաբերյալ մեկնաբանություն խնդրեց Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի խոսնակ Արման Մուսինյանից:
> 
> «Դեռ մի տարի առաջ էր երեւի, որ Էդուարդ Շարմազանովը հարցազրույցներից մեկում նշեց, որ ինքը շատ փոքր մարդ է, որպեսզի մեկնաբանի Առաջին նախագահի հայտարարությունները: Անցել է ժամանակ, եւ այսօր էլ Շարմազանովը շատ փոքր է, որպեսզի մեկնաբանի Առաջին նախագահի մտքերը՝ *իր երազները դնելով իրականության տեղ*», - ի պատասխան, ասաց Արման Մուսինյանը:


Իսկ էնպես անկեղծ ասած ակնկալում եմ, որ էդ թեման կշոշափվի հենց իր կողմից՝ Պետրոսի հաղորդման ժամանակ:

----------


## Chuk

> Գալաթյային ասա թող թարգմանի... ինքը անաչառ ա... աչառ չի...


Գալաթեան չի նյութը էստեղ դրել, դու ես դրել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Արտ, որևէ հերքում սովորաբար էն անձն ա անում, որն արտահայտությունն արել ա, ոչ թե Մուսինյաններ, էն էլ էս տոնայնությամբ։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գալաթեան չի նյութը էստեղ դրել, դու ես դրել:


ապեր չեմ կարա... Գալը մասնագետ ա, ճշգրտություն ա պահանջվում... կարող սխալ հասկացվի...

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, որևէ հերքում սովորաբար էն անձն ա անում, որն արտահայտությունն արել ա, ոչ թե Մուսինյաններ, էն էլ էս տոնայնությամբ։


Մուսինյանը Կոնգրեսի, ինչպես նաև անձամբ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի մամլո խոսնակն ա: Տոնայնության մասին թերևս համաձայնվեմ, չնայած եթե Շարմազանովից ենք խոսում, իրան հասնում ա, բայց մեկ ա համաձայնվեմ: Իսկ այ որ հենց անձամբ ինքը պետք ա անպայման անի, պարտադիր չի: Մուսինյանի գործը հենց դա ա:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ո՞վ ա հոդվածի հեղինակը, Մեֆ։

----------


## Mephistopheles

Բառերը կարևոր են ստեղ, ճշգրտությունը էական ա

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ո՞վ ա հոդվածի հեղինակը, Մեֆ։


Գալ ջան, հոդված չի ուսումնասիրություն ա, դրա համար եմ դրել, Տրիբունն ա տվել... էս էլ լինքն ա... ես վերջին մասն եմ դրել, հնարավոր "ելք"-երը (shit).։ http://www.pf-armenia.org/sites/defa...est--FINAL.pdf

Policy forum Armenia...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գոնե իտալերեն։


լա շատե մի կանտարե, ապեր...

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մեֆը գժվել ա ․․․  :Sad:  ինչ ափսոս էր ․․․

----------

Lion (27.03.2017), Ծլնգ (27.03.2017)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Հա զգացվեց, որ կտրած ա։
Թարգմանելը պարզ ա չեմ թարգմանի, ես էդքան ոչ առողջություն ունեմ, մեծ կնիկ եմ, ոչ ցանկություն ՝ ձրի աշխատելու։
Բայց եթե պահանջ կա քննարկելու կարամ summarize արած ներկայացնեմ։

----------

Mephistopheles (27.03.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆը գժվել ա ․․․  ինչ ափսոս էր ․․․


խի՞

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա զգացվեց, որ կտրած ա։
> Թարգմանելը պարզ ա չեմ թարգմանի, ես էդքան ոչ առողջություն ունեմ, մեծ կնիկ եմ, ոչ ցանկություն ՝ ձրի աշխատելու։
> Բայց եթե պահանջ կա քննարկելու կարամ summarize արած ներկայացնեմ։


օքեյ... լրիվ հասկանում եմ... 

ուրիշ բան չեմ կարա առաջարկեմ...

----------


## Chuk

Ընդհանուր գծերով ստեղ պետք ա որ լինի, բայց ոչ օրիգինալն եմ կարդացել, ոչ էս հոդվածը, վստահ չեմ  :Jpit: 

http://www.lragir.am/index/arm/0/politics/view/104865

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ընդհանուր գծերով ստեղ պետք ա որ լինի, բայց ոչ օրիգինալն եմ կարդացել, ոչ էս հոդվածը, վստահ չեմ 
> 
> http://www.lragir.am/index/arm/0/politics/view/104865


Մի քիչ թռուցիկ ա ուղղակի։
Մեֆի կարևորած հատվածի մասին քիչ ա հիշատակված։

----------

Chuk (27.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Մի թռուցիկ ա ուղղակի։
> Մեֆի կարևորած հատվածի մասին քիչ ա հիշատակված։


Ես ակնկալում էի, որ PFA-ն թարգմանած կլինի, եթե կարևոր հոդված ա, բաց մենակ սա գտա:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Կարևոր ա:
> Բայց կարող ես դա պոպուլիզմ համարես, ավելի կարևոր ա երկրի ճակատագիրը:
> 
> Ու գիտես, ես էն, ինչի համար ոգևորվել էի Լևոնի էս թեման մեջ գցելուց, համարում եմ եթե ոչ ամբողջովին, ապա մասնակի իրականացրած: Բավարար կամ անբավարար, բայց որոշակիորեն կարողացանք կոտրել տաբուները ու հարցը քննարկելի դարձնել: Սա զուտ իմ անունից եմ ասում, չգիտեմ Կոնգրեսն ու Լևոնն իմ նման են մտածում, թե չէ: Ես չեմ էլ ակնկալել, որ հասարակությունը սկսելու է պաշտպանել փոխզիջման տեսությունը: Ես վստահ չեմ, ի տարբերություն Լևոնի, որ մոտ ապագայում այն անպայման լինելու է:
> 
> Ես գիտեմ, որ երբևէ էդ հարցը առաջ է գալու: Հուսամ, որ մեր համար բարենպաստ պայմանների դեպքում: Բայց էդ ժամանակ մենք որպես հասարակություն պետք է պատրաստ լինենք հարցը քննարկել, որ զուտ մերժել:
> 
> Էդ առումով ես համարում եմ, որ էս թեմային կից հարցումը շատ կոռեկտ հարցում է ու հույս ներշնչող արդյունքով:


Չուկ ջան, տաբու կոտրելը ինում ա «հիմա եթե չստորագրենք, վաղը մեր վիճակը ավելի վատ ա լինում» ձևո՞վ․․․  դասական FUD

Եթե երկրի ճակատագիրը կարևոր ա, պիտի սկզբունքայնությունդ էլ կողքի դնես, ու իրականացնես հաղթող քարոզարշավ․․․ այլ ընդդիմադիր ուժերին հետդ հավաքես ու մի ֆրոնտով գնաս հերները անիծես, ոչ թե մնացածին անկսզբունքային համարես․․․ ԼՏՊ-ի արածը քաղաքականություն չի, այլ դեմագոգիա ա․․․

----------

Lion (27.03.2017), Mr. Annoying (27.03.2017), Գաղթական (27.03.2017), Ներսես_AM (27.03.2017), Տրիբուն (27.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, տաբու կոտրելը ինում ա «հիմա եթե չստորագրենք, վաղը մեր վիճակը ավելի վատ ա լինում» ձևո՞վ․․․  դասական FUD
> 
> Եթե երկրի ճակատագիրը կարևոր ա, պիտի սկզբունքայնությունդ էլ կողքի դնես, ու իրականացնես հաղթող քարոզարշավ․․․ այլ ընդդիմադիր ուժերին հետդ հավաքես ու մի ֆրոնտով գնաս հերները անիծես, ոչ թե մնացածին անկսզբունքային համարես․․․ ԼՏՊ-ի արածը քաղաքականություն չի, այլ դեմագոգիա ա․․․


Համարիր ոնց կուզես, ժամանակը, վստահ եմ, հակառակում կհամոզի  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես ակնկալում էի, որ PFA-ն թարգմանած կլինի, եթե կարևոր հոդված ա, բաց մենակ սա գտա:


հոդված չի եքյա ուսումնասիրություն ա... դրա համար եմ կարևորում... ու նենց մի հատ մարդու գրած չի...

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե երկրի ճակատագիրը կարևոր ա, պիտի սկզբունքայնությունդ էլ կողքի դնես, ու իրականացնես հաղթող քարոզարշավ․․․ այլ ընդդիմադիր ուժերին հետդ հավաքես ու մի ֆրոնտով գնաս հերները անիծես, ոչ թե մնացածին անկսզբունքային համարես․․․ ԼՏՊ-ի արածը քաղաքականություն չի, այլ դեմագոգիա ա․․․


Ի դեպ էս անգամ բոլորին իրար կողքի հավաքելը տապալել են Նիկոլենք՝ հավանաբար Միշիկի (նույնն է՝ սերժիկի) հրահանգով, հետո էլ Հրանտ Բագրատյանը՝ հավանաբար իր ամբիցիաներից ելնելով:
Ու ընդհանրապես բազմիցս փորձել ենք էդ արշավը տանենք: Ու դեռ էլի կփորձենք:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Համարիր ոնց կուզես, ժամանակը, վստահ եմ, հակառակում կհամոզի


դե ձեր վստահ լինելուն մենք ո՞նց առարկենք, հո դրանք Մեֆի խորապես համոզմունքները չեն, որ գոնե տեսականորեն ապացույցներով ու փաստերով կարելի լիներ հերքել  :Jpit:

----------


## Gayl

> Ի դեպ էս անգամ բոլորին իրար կողքի հավաքելը տապալել են Նիկոլենք՝ հավանաբար Միշիկի (նույնն է՝ սերժիկի) հրահանգով, հետո էլ Հրանտ Բագրատյանը՝ հավանաբար իր ամբիցիաներից ելնելով:
> Ու ընդհանրապես բազմիցս փորձել ենք էդ արշավը տանենք: Ու դեռ էլի կփորձենք:


Էս մի բաը չհասկացա։ Նիկոլը ոնց ա տապալել?

----------

Mr. Annoying (27.03.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ի դեպ էս անգամ բոլորին իրար կողքի հավաքելը տապալել են Նիկոլենք՝ հավանաբար Միշիկի (նույնն է՝ սերժիկի) հրահանգով, հետո էլ Հրանտ Բագրատյանը՝ հավանաբար իր ամբիցիաներից ելնելով:
> Ու ընդհանրապես բազմիցս փորձել ենք էդ արշավը տանենք: Ու դեռ էլի կփորձենք:


Չգիտեմ իրական պատճառները ինչ են ու ոնց են, բայց մեկը ես Հայաստանի քաղաքական դաշտում լինեի, ԼՏՊ-ից կիլոմետրով հեռու կմնայի․․․ ձեր համար ԱԺ մտնելը կարևոր չի, եղբայր․․․ դուք սկզբունքային տաբու կոտրող ուժ եք․․․

----------

Lion (27.03.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Էսօր որ գնում ենք բանակցությունների որտեղ սեղանին դրած ա մադիրդյան էդ սկզբմունքներով համաձայնագիրը... կարանք ստորագրենք, կարանք չստորագրենք ու եթե չենք ստորագրում ուրեմն էդ ֆորմատից դուրս մենք բեք ափ պլան պտի ունենանք...

էդ բեք ափ պլանը մենք չունենք ինչքան ես եմ հասկանում որգև հստակ ձևակերպված չի... իմ անձնական կարծիքով ուժեղանանք գիծը պահենք-ը պլան չի, էտի ազգային իղձ ա... էս տարբերակը pfa-ի մեջ կա 3-րդ սցենարն ա, մի քիչ ուրիշ ա բայց հիմականում գաղափարն էդ ա, բայց դրա հավանականությունը գնահատած ա ցածր... իմ կարծիքով ոչ թե անհնար ա, այլ ծիծաղելի... 

հիմա լևոնը ասի կամ չասի էս ա սօտուացիան... լևոնը համոզված ա որ ստորագրելը ճիշտ ա ու Հ1-ով հիմնավորել ա թե խի... նույն Հ1-ով խոսացին նաև ազատ դեմոկրատները, ստյոպան ասեց որ նախ լավացնենք հետո ղարաբաղի անվտանգությունը դրանով կապահովեն, հրանտ բագրատյանն էլ ասեց որ լավացանք, կարանք նաև բնակեցնենք էդ տարածքները...

էս ա սաղ... ինչի՞ ա ձեզ թվում որ եթե լևոնին ես պաշտպանում ուրեմն կույր հավատք ա, բայց ելքին կամ ազատ դեմոկրատներին աջակցելը էտի օքեյ (տենց ա դուրս գալիս)

----------


## Chuk

> Էս մի բաը չհասկացա։ Նիկոլը ոնց ա տապալել?


Բանակցություններ էին սկսվել 8-9 ուժերի մեջ՝ միասնական ճակատով գնալու: Մեկ էլ մի օր հայտնի դառավ, որ երեք կուսակցություններ ասուլիս են հայտարարել: Ասուլիսում հայտարարեցին ԵԼՔ-ի ստեղծման մասին ու ասեցին, եթե ուրիշներն իրենց ուզում են միանան, թող դիմեն, իրենք կքննեն ու կորոշեն միանալ, թե չէ: Բայց դրանով արդեն վերջակետը դրեցին մյուս ուժերի բանակցությունների:

Բագրատյանն իր հերթին ՀԱԿ-ի առաջ կոշտ պայմաններ դրեց: Ժառանգությունն ու Օսկանյանենք նույնպես դադարեցրին բանակցություններն՝ իրար միանալով ու էլի իրենց միանալու համար պայմաններ սահմանելով:

----------


## Chuk

> Չգիտեմ իրական պատճառները ինչ են ու ոնց են, բայց մեկը ես Հայաստանի քաղաքական դաշտում լինեի, ԼՏՊ-ից կիլոմետրով հեռու կմնայի․․․ ձեր համար ԱԺ մտնելը կարևոր չի, եղբայր․․․ դուք սկզբունքային տաբու կոտրող ուժ եք․․․


Ծլնգ ջան, անկեղծ ասած ես քո առաջին գրառումներից հասկացել եմ քո անտիպատիան Լևոնի նկատմամբ, ու քո շատ գրառումներ հենց էդ պրիզմայով եմ անցկացրել: Շնորհակալություն դա փաստացի հիմնավորելու համար:

----------


## Gayl

> Բանակցություններ էին սկսվել 8-9 ուժերի մեջ՝ միասնական ճակատով գնալու: Մեկ էլ մի օր հայտնի դառավ, որ երեք կուսակցություններ ասուլիս են հայտարարել: Ասուլիսում հայտարարեցին ԵԼՔ-ի ստեղծման մասին ու ասեցին, եթե ուրիշներն իրենց ուզում են միանան, թող դիմեն, իրենք կքննեն ու կորոշեն միանալ, թե չէ: Բայց դրանով արդեն վերջակետը դրեցին մյուս ուժերի բանակցությունների:
> 
> Բագրատյանն իր հերթին ՀԱԿ-ի առաջ կոշտ պայմաններ դրեց: Ժառանգությունն ու Օսկանյանենք նույնպես դադարեցրին բանակցություններն՝ իրար միանալով ու էլի իրենց միանալու համար պայմաններ սահմանելով:


Ապեր չեմ ջոկում դուք իսկականից ռազվետկա չունեք? Նիկոլը բերդում նստած արդեն դաստով դավաճանության թղթեր էր ստորագրում։

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր չեմ ջոկում դուք իսկականից ռազվետկա չունեք? Նիկոլը բերդում նստած արդեն դաստով դավաճանության թղթեր էր ստորագրում։


Ունենք, բայց միշտ պետք ա փորձես:

----------


## Chuk

Եթե ավելին կուզես, ես մի տարի ա պնդում եմ, որ Նիկոլենք ու Էդմոնենք իրար հետ են գնալու ընտրության՝ իբր նոր շունչ, սերնդափոխություն բերելով: Նույնիսկ իրանց թեժ կռիվների ժամանակ, որ իրար քրֆում, ինչ ասես ասում էին, ասում էի. «հանգիստ, ընդամենը ցուցակի առաջին համարի բազառն են անում»: Մի քիչ Արամ Սարգսյանի իրանց միանալն էր իմ համար սյուրպրիզ, բայց դե էդ շատ էական ֆակտոր չի:

----------


## Gayl

> Ունենք, բայց միշտ պետք ա փորձես:


Մարդ ա մեկը լիներ հիմա դրան շնչել էր։

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Է
> 
> 
> էս ա սաղ... ինչի՞ ա ձեզ թվում որ եթե լևոնին ես պաշտպանում ուրեմն կույր հավատք ա, բայց ելքին կամ ազատ դեմոկրատներին աջակցելը էտի օքեյ (տենց ա դուրս գալիս)


Որովհետև մնացած բոլոր ուժերին այս կամ այն պահին վստահողները միշտ Էդ ուժերին տեղ են թողնում սխալվելու։ 
Իսկ Լևոնի համակիրները երբեք, ոչ մի պարագայում չեն ընդունում որ ինքը կարա սխալվի։ Իսկ տենց բան սաղս էլ գիտենք որ չի լինում, էն էլ սենց խարխուլ լխկլխկան քաղաքական դաշտում ու աշխարհաքաղաքական ըվյալ սիտուացիայում։ Սխալի գործոնը մեծ ա։

Էնքան եք համոզված, որ ինքը սխալ բան չի կարա անի, որ եթե նույնիսկ ինքը իմանա, որ անում ա, ամոթու չի խոստովանի։

----------


## Chuk

> Որովհետև մնացած բոլոր ուժերին այս կամ այն պահին վստահողները միշտ Էդ ուժերին տեղ են թողնում սխալվելու։ 
> Իսկ Լևոնի համակիրները երբեք, ոչ մի պարագայում չեն ընդունում որ ինքը կարա սխալվի։ Իսկ տենց բան սաղս էլ գիտենք որ չի լինում, էն էլ սենց խարխուլ լխկլխկան քաղաքական դաշտում ու աշխարհաքաղաքական ըվյալ սիտուացիայում։ Սխալի գործոնը մեծ ա։
> 
> Էնքան եք համոզված, որ ինքը սխալ բան չի կարա անի, որ եթե նույնիսկ ինքը իմանա, որ անում ա, ամոթու չի խոստովանի։


Լիլ, քեզ առանձին, դրանք հրապարակման առարկա չեն, կպատմեմ, թե ինչքան հարցեր ենք կասկածի տակ դրել ու քննարկել հենց էս թեմայով:

----------


## Gayl

> Մի քիչ Արամ Սարգսյանի իրանց միանալն էր իմ համար սյուրպրիզ, բայց դե էդ շատ էական ֆակտոր չի:


Աստծու բարին ժողովուրդ ջան :LOL:

----------


## Շինարար

> Բոլորդ իրար հետ ու ամեն մեկդ հատ-հատ նեռվերիս ազդում եք էս թեմայում, դու էլ Վիշ բնականաբար, բայց վերջին գրառումդ աչքովս ընկավ ու մի մտքի հետ ինձ բռնացրի, որ համաձայն եմ։
> Որ եթե Լևոնը նույն լուրջ դեմքով ու տրագկի/կատեգորիկ տոնով ասեր, սիրուն ապացույցներով, որ ճիշտը կռվելն ա ու ներսի թշնամուն սատկացնելը, իր մտքերը կրկնողները դա էին դրոշակ դարձնելու ու ծածանեին աջուձախ։ Համոզված եմ։ 
> Ինքը միշտ ինչ-որ վճռորոշ պահի հայտնվում ա, երկրի ընդերքում կուտակված/քողարկված ճիշտը դուրս բերում, տալիս երեսներովս ու ասում՝ դե արեք, էս ա։ Չանեք՝ տգետ էշեր եք։ 
> Եսիմ։ 2008-ին իրա սաղ ճշտերը ապապուցելու շանսեր ուներ։ Սարի պես հետևը կանգնած էինք 10 հազարով։
> Հիմա Հաց Բերողի պես մարդու հանրահավաքին 100 հոգի ա գնում, որտև մարդկանց մեջ կոտրվեց հավատը, որ հավաքվելով բան կփոխվի։ Ու կոտրվեց նաև ՀԱԿ-ի պատճառով։ Չկարողացան handle անել մարդկանց հավատը։ Հեշտ բան չի։
> 
> Շին, մի նեղացի էլի տղերքից, տաք-տաք խոսում են առանց մտածելու ու հաշվի առնելու որ էս սաղ մեկ ա նույն թուլափայի կռիվն ա։
> Հավայի իրար նեղացնում եք։


տղերքիցս որոշները լավ էլ հաշիվ են տալիս՝ ում ոնց ինչ: մարդիկկան ստեղ հատուկ գրանցված են՝ ով դեմքիս թռնի, ոգևորված լայքեն, իրոք շատ եմ զզվել:

----------


## Շինարար

> Տերտեր կանչեք, մի հատ խունկ անի, Ակումբում ընտրություններից մի շաբաթ առաջ սեր-ջերմություն-համերաշխություն ա ուզում տիրի ․․․․ 
> 
> Հ․Գ․ Շինարարն ու՞ր ա, ձեռը մի հատ խաչ տանք, մի հա արաբերեն խաղաղություն ամենեցուն անի։


եքա մարդ ես

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Լիլ, քեզ առանձին, դրանք հրապարակման առարկա չեն, կպատմեմ, թե ինչքան հարցեր ենք կասկածի տակ դրել ու քննարկել հենց էս թեմայով:


Արտ, բայց հասկանում ես չէ, որ ձեր նեղ կռուգում իր հնարավոր սխալները քննարկելը, բայց հանրայնորեն իրեն անսխալական ներկայացնելը պապիին ոչ մի լավ  բան չի անում։ 
Լրիվ հակառակը։

----------

Lion (27.03.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Որովհետև մնացած բոլոր ուժերին այս կամ այն պահին վստահողները միշտ Էդ ուժերին տեղ են թողնում սխալվելու։ 
> Իսկ Լևոնի համակիրները երբեք, ոչ մի պարագայում չեն ընդունում որ ինքը կարա սխալվի։ Իսկ տենց բան սաղս էլ գիտենք որ չի լինում, էն էլ սենց խարխուլ լխկլխկան քաղաքական դաշտում ու աշխարհաքաղաքական ըվյալ սիտուացիայում։ Սխալի գործոնը մեծ ա։
> 
> Էնքան եք համոզված, որ ինքը սխալ բան չի կարա անի, որ եթե նույնիսկ ինքը իմանա, որ անում ա, ամոթու չի խոստովանի։


ո՞վ ա ասում թողնում են... էդ ո՞ր ուժն ա... ոչ թե սխալվելու տեղ են թողնում այլ հեռանում են էդ ուժից... հայաստանյան բոլոր կուսակցություններն էլ նույն պրինցիպով են աշխատում...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արտ, բայց հասկանում ես չէ, որ ձեր նեղ կռուգում իր հնարավոր սխալները քննարկելը, բայց հանրայնորեն իրեն անսխալական ներկայացնելը պապիին ոչ մի լավ  բան չի անում։ 
> Լրիվ հակառակը։


Գալ ես ոչ մի կուսակցության անդամ չեմ, խոհանոցին էլ ծանոթ չեմ, բայց բնական ա որ անհամաձայնությունները ներսում քննարկեն իսկ դրսում կոնսոլիդացվեն... 

ես ՀԱԿ-ի համար չեմ ասում... բոլորի համար եմ ասում...

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ ջան, անկեղծ ասած ես քո առաջին գրառումներից հասկացել եմ քո անտիպատիան Լևոնի նկատմամբ, ու քո շատ գրառումներ հենց էդ պրիզմայով եմ անցկացրել: Շնորհակալություն դա փաստացի հիմնավորելու համար:


Հա Չուկ ջան, մեռնեմ ջանիդ, այ սենց վիճակներ ա մոտս Լևոնի նկատմամբ․





Խելք չհավաքեցիր էլի․․․ ո՛չ հասկացար որ իմ մոմենտով քո հասկանալիքը լավ չի աշխատում, ո՛չ էլ սովորեցիր բնավիճել։

Քեզ լիքը լայն ժպիտներ ու բարով-խերով կողքով անցնելիքներ․․․

----------

Lion (27.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Հա Չուկ ջան, մեռնեմ ջանիդ, այ սենց վիճակներ ա մոտս Լևոնի նկատմամբ․
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Խելք չհավաքեցիր էլի․․․ ո՛չ հասկացար որ իմ մոմենտով քո հասկանալիքը լավ չի աշխատում, ո՛չ էլ սովորեցիր բնավիճել։
> 
> Քեզ լիքը լայն ժպիտներ ու բարով-խերով կողքով անցնելիքներ․․․


Ուհուն, քո մոմենտով էնքան վատ եմ հասկանում, որ հարևան թեմայի հավաստացումներից հետո, որ դուրս ես գալիս էս թեմաներից, նորից եկար:

Լավ լեր, Ծլնգ եղբայր: Մի բորբոքվիր: Ներվերդ եմ ուտում, ուրիշ բան չկա, բանավեճի իմ տիրակալ  :Wink:

----------


## Վիշապ

Սկզբունքայնության ու համոզմունքների մասով. Ահագին հեշտ է, ես կասեի՝ ձեռնտու, լինել սկբունքային ու համոզված մի այնպիսի թեզի շուրջ, որը վստահ ես՝ գոնե փորձելն անհնար է քո կյանքի ընթացքում, հետևաբար դու անխափան գոյատևում ես այդ թեզի հաշվին: Կրոնը որպես սկզբունք ամենավառ օրինակներից մեկն է, կարելի է շատ չխորանալ: 
Կոնկրետ Ղարաբաղի հարցի մասին որպես սկբունքային հարց. Լևոնը պարզապես չի կարող «անսկզբունքային» լինել կոնկրետ էս մի հարցում, սա իր թույլ տեղն է, ինքը Ղարաբաղի հարցը առաջ բերեց որպես պատրվակ իր հրաժարականի համար (իրական մոտիվներն այն էին, որ նա էլ ազդեցություն չուներ ենթակաների վրա), և այս հարցը այդուհետ դարձավ այն մշտական պատրվակը, հայերեն՝ ատմազկեն, պատասխանատվությունը վրայից ցրելու, ոչինչ չանելու, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ որպես չմո չընկալվելու համար: Հրաշալի պատրվակ: Ղարաբաղի հարցը համարել ՀՀ թիվ 1 խնդիր: Այդ խնդիրը լուծելու համար (գոնե քարոզվող դրույթներով) իշխանություն է հարկավոր: Դու երբեք այդ հարցը թիվ մեկ խնդիր համարելով իշխանություն ձեռք չես բերի (հակառակը՝ էդ պատրվակով զրկվել ես իշխանությունից): Ներկա իշխանությունները էդ աստիճանի ապուշ չեն (դեռևս, հուսով եմ), որ փորձեն կյանքի կոչել աբսուրդ թեզեր, ուստի դու երբեք սխալ դուրս չես գա և կունենաս դժբախտ համակիրների բանակ մինչև կյանքիդ վերջ, մինչև վե՚րջ: Պայքար, պայքար, մինչև վե՚րջ: 
Իսկ բացի Ղարաբաղի հարցից, ՀԱԿ-ը մնացած բոլոր հարցերում անսկզբունքային է, թե պայքարի թիրախներով, թե ավազակների հետ համագործակցելով, երկխոսելով ու մերձենալ-հեռանալով, թե կանխատեսումներով, թե քաղբանտարկյալներին մոռանալու տալով, թե Քոչարյանին Հաագայում դատելով, մարտի մեկի մեղավորներին պատժելով և այլն: ինչքան թեմա ՀԱԿ-ը արծարծել է, կարելի է բոլորը հերթով թվարկել: 
Ըստ այդմ, կարող եք գլխի ընկնել, թե ՀԱԿ-ը պրակտիկորեն ինչքան կյանք է ունենալու:

----------

Lion (27.03.2017), Ներսես_AM (27.03.2017), Տրիբուն (27.03.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ի դեպ էս անգամ բոլորին իրար կողքի հավաքելը տապալել են Նիկոլենք՝ հավանաբար Միշիկի (նույնն է՝ սերժիկի) հրահանգով, հետո էլ Հրանտ Բագրատյանը՝ հավանաբար իր ամբիցիաներից ելնելով:
> Ու ընդհանրապես բազմիցս փորձել ենք էդ արշավը տանենք: Ու դեռ էլի կփորձենք:


Ապեր, միշտ բացի ձեզանից մեղավոր կա։ Միշիկն էս ի՞նչ ուժեղ տղայա, որ կարում ա ձեր մեծ պլանները մի խոդով փչացնի։ Որ դուք մի Միշիկի դեմը չեք կարում առնեք, դուք ո՞նց եք Ղարաբաղի հարց լուծելու։

----------


## Gayl

Ռիսկ չեմ անում լայքեմ :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> խի՞


Որ խիյարը շուտ աճի ․․․․ ապեր, բռնել ես մի եքա էջ ստեղ քոփի ես արել, որ ի՞նչ անես։ 

Պրիտոմ, ես քեզ էտ հղումը տալուց բացատրեցի թե ինչի եմ տալիս - ուղղակի ուզում էի ցույց տալ, որ խնդրի լուծման տարբերակներ կարող են մեկից, կամ երկուսից ավել լինել, ու ամեն ինչ տենց միանշանակ չի, ու որ դրա մասին ասում են նաև ահագին խելացի մարդիկ։ Ես նույնիսկ չեմ էլ ասել, որ էտ ներկայացված սցենարներից որևէ մեկի հետ միանշանակ համաայն եմ։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Որ խիյարը շուտ աճի ․․․․ ապեր, բռնել ես մի եքա էջ ստեղ քոփի ես արել, որ ի՞նչ անես։ 
> 
> Պրիտոմ, ես քեզ էտ հղումը տալուց բացատրեցի թե ինչի եմ տալիս - ուղղակի ուզում էի ցույց տալ, որ խնդրի լուծման տարբերակներ կարող են մեկից, կամ երկուսից ավել լինել, ու ամեն ինչ տենց միանշանակ չի, ու որ դրա մասին ասում են նաև ահագին խելացի մարդիկ։ Ես նույնիսկ չեմ էլ ասել, որ էտ ներկայացված սցենարներից որևէ մեկի հետ միանշանակ համաայն եմ։


ասեմ Տրիբուն ջան, որ ինչ անեմ... էսօր կոնկրետ ծրագիր ա դրած որի ստորագրման հավանականությունը շատ մեծ ա... սաղդ դեմ եք, խնդիր չի, ես դրա հետ պրոբլեմ չունեմ շատ բնական ա, տարօրինակ կլիներ որ սաղդ սիրեիք, էդ արդեն կլներ կասկածելի... իմ խնդիրը ոչ թե էն ա որ դուք էդ տարբերակին դեմ եք այլ էն որ ինչին եք կողմ... էս ա կարևորը, այ ցավդ տանեմ... ինչ ծրագիր էլ լինի կարաս պոզ ու պոչ կպցնես, նորմալ ա, բայց եթե դուրներդ չի գալիս ապա գոնե պետք ա գտնեք մի ուժի որ կրեդիբլ վարյանտ առաջարկի... 

էս խի՞ եմ ասում... որտև եթե չկա դրա դեմ մի հատ նորմալ վալիդ վարյանտ, էտ ենք ստորագրելու վաղ թե ուշ... ոնց որ ասում են "կկակղենք կուտենք" ... էտի նաղդ դրած ա... իսկ սրա դեմ ստեղ ասում են զինվենք ու զուգահեռ ոռ խաղացնենք... խի էս քո կարծիքով կոռեկտ ա՞ այ ախպեր, ուզում եք էս քննարկե՞նք... էսի Զառա փոստանջյանն էր ասում (բանակցենք որ պատերազմ չլնի)... կամ պահանջ են ներկայացնում՝ "մի հատ դեպք ցույց տուր որ կոմպրոմիսով խաղաղություն հաստատեն ու զարգանան", էս ի՞նչ ա... անգրագիտությունն էլ պտի սահման ունենա... 

ասում ես խի եմ քոփի փեսյթ արել, բա ի՞նչ անեմ մի հատ նորմալ հնարավոր ու հավանական թեզ առաջ չեք քաշում... մենակ եղածի վրա ղժժում ենք, կարաք ղժժաք ինչքամ ուզում եք, բայց եթե մեջտեղը կա մենակ մի հատ հնարավոր ու հավանական վարյանտ, էդ էլ ստորագրվելու ա...

լևոնի վրա էլ մեռաք ղժժալով ու փաստերն էլ աղավաղելով... էդ մարդը ղարաբաղի հարցը ուղղակի դարձրել ա հանրային քննարկման առարկա որտև էսօր ինտենսիվ փորձում են էդ հարցը լուծել, կարող ա չլուծվի, բայց ժամանակ առ ժամանակ էդ հարցը մեջտեղ ա գալիս ու մի օր կարա լուծվի... չեք ուզու՞մ քննարկենք... հետո էլ որ ստորագրվի բերաններս բաց պտի ասենք էս ոնց եղավ... 

գիտեմ շատերիդ համար ղարաբաղի հարցը ակտուալ ա դառնում էն ժամանակ երբ պատերազմական գործողությունները սկսում են ու զինվոր ա զոհվում, դրանից հետո սաղ անցնում իրա նորմալ վիճակին դրա համար էլ առաջնահերթություն չի (նախընտրական ծրագրերի մեջ էդ հարցը առաջնային տեղ չի գրավում), մի հատ կլիենտ ունեի ասում էր կռիշս նորմալ ա, բան չունի, կաթում ա մենակ երբ որ անձրև ա գալիս... օքեյ... բան ասող չկա.. 

երկար եղավ...

----------

John (27.03.2017)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> տղերքիցս որոշները լավ էլ հաշիվ են տալիս՝ ում ոնց ինչ: մարդիկկան ստեղ հատուկ գրանցված են՝ ով դեմքիս թռնի, ոգևորված լայքեն, իրոք շատ եմ զզվել:


Սիրտդ լեն պահի, Շին ջան, ինչի պիտի մարդիկ հատուկ քո հետևից ընկնեն․․․ եթե կա էլ տենց բան՝ գլուխները քարը, իրանց պրոբլեմն ա։

----------


## Վիշապ

> ասեմ Տրիբուն ջան, որ ինչ անեմ... էսօր կոնկրետ ծրագիր ա դրած որի ստորագրման հավանականությունը շատ մեծ ա... սաղդ դեմ եք, խնդիր չի, ես դրա հետ պրոբլեմ չունեմ շատ բնական ա, տարօրինակ կլիներ որ սաղդ սիրեիք, էդ արդեն կլներ կասկածելի... իմ խնդիրը ոչ թե էն ա որ դուք էդ տարբերակին դեմ եք այլ էն որ ինչին եք կողմ... էս ա կարևորը, այ ցավդ տանեմ... ինչ ծրագիր էլ լինի կարաս պոզ ու պոչ կպցնես, նորմալ ա, բայց եթե դուրներդ չի գալիս ապա գոնե պետք ա գտնեք մի ուժի որ կրեդիբլ վարյանտ առաջարկի... 
> 
> էս խի՞ եմ ասում... որտև եթե չկա դրա դեմ մի հատ նորմալ վալիդ վարյանտ, էտ ենք ստորագրելու վաղ թե ուշ... ոնց որ ասում են "կկակղենք կուտենք" ... էտի նաղդ դրած ա... իսկ սրա դեմ ստեղ ասում են զինվենք ու զուգահեռ ոռ խաղացնենք... խի էս քո կարծիքով կոռեկտ ա՞ այ ախպեր, ուզում եք էս քննարկե՞նք... էսի Զառա փոստանջյանն էր ասում (բանակցենք որ պատերազմ չլնի)... կամ պահանջ են ներկայացնում՝ "մի հատ դեպք ցույց տուր որ կոմպրոմիսով խաղաղություն հաստատեն ու զարգանան", էս ի՞նչ ա... անգրագիտությունն էլ պտի սահման ունենա... 
> 
> ասում ես խի եմ քոփի փեսյթ արել, բա ի՞նչ անեմ մի հատ նորմալ հնարավոր ու հավանական թեզ առաջ չեք քաշում... մենակ եղածի վրա ղժժում ենք, կարաք ղժժաք ինչքամ ուզում եք, բայց եթե մեջտեղը կա մենակ մի հատ հնարավոր ու հավանական վարյանտ, էդ էլ ստորագրվելու ա...
> 
> լևոնի վրա էլ մեռաք ղժժալով ու փաստերն էլ աղավաղելով... էդ մարդը ղարաբաղի հարցը ուղղակի դարձրել ա հանրային քննարկման առարկա որտև էսօր ինտենսիվ փորձում են էդ հարցը լուծել, կարող ա չլուծվի, բայց ժամանակ առ ժամանակ էդ հարցը մեջտեղ ա գալիս ու մի օր կարա լուծվի... չեք ուզու՞մ քննարկենք... հետո էլ որ ստորագրվի բերաններս բաց պտի ասենք էս ոնց եղավ... 
> 
> գիտեմ շատերիդ համար ղարաբաղի հարցը ակտուալ ա դառնում էն ժամանակ երբ պատերազմական գործողությունները սկսում են ու զինվոր ա զոհվում, դրանից հետո սաղ անցնում իրա նորմալ վիճակին դրա համար էլ առաջնահերթություն չի (նախընտրական ծրագրերի մեջ էդ հարցը առաջնային տեղ չի գրավում), մի հատ կլիենտ ունեի ասում էր կռիշս նորմալ ա, բան չունի, կաթում ա մենակ երբ որ անձրև ա գալիս... օքեյ... բան ասող չկա.. 
> ...


Ոչ մեկ համապատասխան դեպքերից առաջ չէր կարող կանխագուշակել, որ օրինակ Կիպրոս ա լինելու, Կոսովո ա լինելու, Ղրիմ ա լինելու, Օսեթիա ա լինելու, ճապոնացիք Պեռլ Հարբորը գմփցնելու են, Երկրորդ համաշխարհային ա լինելու, Սիրիա ա լինելու ու տենց շարունակ: Բայց մեծն պայծառատես Mephistopheles-ը հազար տոկոս վստահությամբ պնդում է, որ «էտ ենք ստորագրելու վաղ թե ուշ», եթե տափակ չի, ուրեմն կլոր ա, եթե կլոր չի, ուրեմն քառակուսի ա բանաձևերով: 
Դու չգիտես ինչ կլինի վաղ թե ուշ… Վախ թե ուշ Արևը մարելու է, ու երկինքը փլվելու է սաղիս գլխին, եթե մինչև էս սաղ մնացինք: Էս ա… Բայց եթե տենց չեղավ, ուրեմն ջհանդամ, էդ վախտ կստորագրենք:
Ասեմ քեզ, ցիկլի մեջ ես ընկել ու քո պաթոլոգիան արդեն մինիմում հինգ տարվա պատմություն ունի (էս գրառումս հիշեցի ի պատասխան քո հիմիկվա գրառմանը): 

Հ.Գ. Հետաքրքիր զուգադիպությամբ էս ԼՏՊ-ականները բոլորը սիրում են ապագան գուշակել, «աշնանը բուռն իրադարձությոուններ են սպասվում», «հուժկու ալիք գարնանը», «բեկում կլինի ձմռանը», «շատ քիչ ժամանակ է մնացել լուծմանը (քանդմանը, քայքայմանը, փլուզմանը, բեկմանը, ստորագրմանը, սկզբի վերջին, վերջի սկզբին…)»: Մեֆ կարող ա՞ մինչև էդ ստորագրելը Հիսուս Քրիստոսը իջնի ու ավտոմատ սաղս խաղաղվենք/կործանվենք/քայքայվենք/ծլենք-ծաղկենք-զորանանք/համբարձվենք/գյաբռլամիշվենք…

----------

Lion (28.03.2017), Tiger29 (28.03.2017), Տրիբուն (28.03.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ոչ մեկ համապատասխան դեպքերից առաջ չէր կարող կանխագուշակել, որ օրինակ Կիպրոս ա լինելու, Կոսովո ա լինելու, Ղրիմ ա լինելու, Օսեթիա ա լինելու, ճապոնացիք Պեռլ Հարբորը գմփցնելու են, Երկրորդ համաշխարհային ա լինելու, Սիրիա ա լինելու ու տենց շարունակ: Բայց մեծն պայծառատես Mephistopheles-ը հազար տոկոս վստահությամբ պնդում է, որ «էտ ենք ստորագրելու վաղ թե ուշ», եթե տափակ չի, ուրեմն կլոր ա, եթե կլոր չի, ուրեմն քառակուսի ա բանաձևերով: 
> Դու չգիտես ինչ կլինի վաղ թե ուշ… Վախ թե ուշ Արևը մարելու է, ու երկինքը փլվելու է սաղիս գլխին, եթե մինչև էս սաղ մնացինք: Էս ա… Բայց եթե տենց չեղավ, ուրեմն ջհանդամ, էդ վախտ կստորագրենք:
> Ասեմ քեզ, ցիկլի մեջ ես ընկել ու քո պաթոլոգիան արդեն մինիմում հինգ տարվա պատմություն ունի (էս գրառումս հիշեցի ի պատասխան քո հիմիկվա գրառմանը): 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Հետաքրքիր զուգադիպությամբ էս ԼՏՊ-ականները բոլորը սիրում են ապագան գուշակել, «աշնանը բուռն իրադարձությոուններ են սպասվում», «հուժկու ալիք գարնանը», «բեկում կլինի ձմռանը», «շատ քիչ ժամանակ է մնացել լուծմանը (քանդմանը, քայքայմանը, փլուզմանը, բեկմանը, ստորագրմանը, սկզբի վերջին, վերջի սկզբին…)»: Մեֆ կարող ա՞ մինչև էդ ստորագրելը Հիսուս Քրիստոսը իջնի ու ավտոմատ սաղս խաղաղվենք/կործանվենք/քայքայվենք/ծլենք-ծաղկենք-զորանանք/համբարձվենք/գյաբռլամիշվենք…


գոնե ճիշտ մեջբերում արա ասածս... էս եմ ասել...



> ...որտև եթե չկա դրա դեմ մի հատ նորմալ վալիդ վարյանտ, էտ ենք ստորագրելու վաղ թե ուշ... ոնց որ ասում են "կկակղենք կուտենք" ...


իսկ դու, Տրիբուն ախպեր, ասում ես կոռռեկտ չի... էս կոռռեկտ ա՞... իրան չեմ ասում որտև անիմաստ ա, ի՞նչ ասեմ, մարդու համար ոռ խաղացնելն ա ստրատեգիա..

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ...ի՞նչ ասեմ, մարդու համար ոռ խաղացնելն ա ստրատեգիա..


Ոռ խաղացնելը ստրատեգիա չի, բայց կարանք անունը դնենք դիվանագիտություն։ Իսկ այ ափալ թափալ որևէ բան ստորագրելը, ինչ ա միջազգային ամենազոր հանրությունը չջղայնանա, դիվանագիտություն չի, ոռ տալ ա։

----------

Գաղթական (29.03.2017), Վիշապ (28.03.2017)

----------


## Lion

> ասեմ Տրիբուն ջան, որ ինչ անեմ... էսօր կոնկրետ ծրագիր ա դրած որի ստորագրման հավանականությունը շատ մեծ ա... սաղդ դեմ եք, խնդիր չի, ես դրա հետ պրոբլեմ չունեմ շատ բնական ա, տարօրինակ կլիներ որ սաղդ սիրեիք, էդ արդեն կլներ կասկածելի... իմ խնդիրը ոչ թե էն ա որ դուք էդ տարբերակին դեմ եք այլ էն որ ինչին եք կողմ... էս ա կարևորը, այ ցավդ տանեմ... ինչ ծրագիր էլ լինի կարաս պոզ ու պոչ կպցնես, նորմալ ա, բայց եթե դուրներդ չի գալիս ապա գոնե պետք ա գտնեք մի ուժի որ կրեդիբլ վարյանտ առաջարկի... 
> 
> էս խի՞ եմ ասում... որտև եթե չկա դրա դեմ մի հատ նորմալ վալիդ վարյանտ, էտ ենք ստորագրելու վաղ թե ուշ... ոնց որ ասում են "կկակղենք կուտենք"


Լևոնը դեռ 98-ին էր ասում՝ կկաղեք, կուտեք: 20 տարի անցել է, կակղեցինք, կերանք?

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ոռ խաղացնելը ստրատեգիա չի, բայց կարանք անունը դնենք դիվանագիտություն։ Իսկ այ ափալ թափալ որևէ բան ստորագրելը, ինչ ա միջազգային ամենազոր հանրությունը չջղայնանա, դիվանագիտություն չի, ոռ տալ ա։


Ok անունը դրեք տենց... կոռուպցիայի անունն էլ դրեք նվիրատվություն...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լևոնը դեռ 98-ին էր ասում՝ կկաղեք, կուտեք: 20 տարի անցել է, կակղեցինք, կերանք?


ապեր գրած ա... եթե չկա դրա դեմ վալիդ վարյանտ... խի՞ լրիվ չեք կարդում գրածս... 

բայց արդեն ինձ ասեցիք որն ա վալիդ վարյանտը՝ "դիվանագիտությամբ" զբաղվելը... ըստ էության մենք մինչև հիմա դրանով ենք զբաղված եղել... սենց էլ կմնա, լավագույն դեպքում.։

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, <վալիդ վարյանտը> որնա? Տարբերակ միշտ էլ կա, համենայն դեպս՝ վերջին 20 տարում մեծն գուռույի ասածները չիրականացան՝ մենք չկակղեցինք ու չխնդրեցինք իրեն վերադառնալ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, <վալիդ վարյանտը> որնա? Տարբերակ միշտ էլ կա, համենայն դեպս՝ վերջին 20 տարում մեծն գուռույի ասածները չիրականացան՝ մենք չկակղեցինք ու չխնդրեցինք իրեն վերադառնալ...


Տարբերակներ իրանց ասելով կան, Լիոն։  

1) Կամ մենք տրվում ենք, ու մեզ շինում են,
2) Կամ մեզ շինում են, ու մենք տրվում ենք։

----------

Lion (28.03.2017), Բարեկամ (29.03.2017), Գաղթական (29.03.2017), Վիշապ (28.03.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, <վալիդ վարյանտը> որնա? Տարբերակ միշտ էլ կա, համենայն դեպս՝ վերջին 20 տարում մեծն գուռույի ասածները չիրականացան՝ մենք չկակղեցինք ու չխնդրեցինք իրեն վերադառնալ...


դուք պտի ասեք որն ա, համաձայն եմ որ չեք ուզում, հասկացանք... ձեր տարերակն էլ հո ես չե՞մ ասելու...

----------


## Վիշապ

Քիչմ երգար է:

----------


## Chuk

Պապյան Արա կեղծավորից ալերգիա ունեմ, ոնց էլ նայում եք:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Պապյան Արա կեղծավորից ալերգիա ունեմ, ոնց էլ նայում եք:


Չուկ, ես էլ Տեր-Պետրոսյան Լևոն կոմպլեքսավորից ալերգիա ունեմ, բա տենց ո՞նց կլի:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, ես էլ Տեր-Պետրոսյան Լևոն կոմպլեքսավորից ալերգիա ունեմ, բա տենց ո՞նց կլի:


Մի նայի, մի կեր: 
Ինչ ասեմ: Քո ընտրությունն ա:

Ես Պապյանից տրաքում եմ իրա կեղծավորության համար: Որտև ինքը դիվանագետ (արտակարգ և լիազոր դեսպան) աշխատած ժամանակ երբևէ չի արտահայտվել փոխզիջումային տարբերակին դեմ, ավելին, աշխատել է էդ ծրագրի վրա: Իսկ հիմա անհեթեթություններ է խոսում, որոնք միջազգային իրավունքի նորմերի մեջ չեն տեղավորվում:

Բայց իհարկե քո գործն ա իրանով հիանալը ու ոգևորված լսելը, Լևոնից էլ ալերգիա ունենալը:

----------

Արէա (29.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Պապյանի մասին ասածովս հետաքրքրվողներին առաջարկում եմ կարդալ էս հոդվածը՝ http://www.ilur.am/news/view/55572.html

----------


## Lion

> դուք պտի ասեք որն ա, համաձայն եմ որ չեք ուզում, հասկացանք... ձեր տարերակն էլ հո ես չե՞մ ասելու...


Ասել եմ ու չեմ հոգնի կրկնել՝ ստեղծել ուժեղ երկիր:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ասել եմ ու չեմ հոգնի կրկնել՝ ստեղծել ուժեղ երկիր:


բան ասիր միթոմ...դե սարքեք ո՞վ ա ձեռներիցդ բռնում...  էսի տարբերակ չի, էսի ազգային իղձ ա... մենք էլ ենք ուզում... 

դու ոռ խաղացնելուց բեթար ես...

----------


## Գաղթական

ուշադրություն դարձրել ե՞ք, որ ինքն իրեն թուրք պրիզնատ եկողի գրած 3 հաղորդագրություններից 2-ը նույն նախադասությունն են պարունակում )))

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ասել եմ ու չեմ հոգնի կրկնել՝ ստեղծել ուժեղ երկիր:


Լիոն, ձեռդ ոչ մեկը չի բռնել, գնա լավ ուժեղ երկիր սարքի։ Բայց եե չես կարում ուժեք երկիր սարքես, քամակդ բաց, թող ամեն հասնողը շինի։ Լիքը մարդ, հենց տենց էլ անում ա։

----------

Վիշապ (29.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Մի քիչ լիցքաթափման համար. մենակ Լևոնը կարող էր Լիոնին ու Տրիբունին համախոհ սարքեր  :Jpit: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------

Mephistopheles (29.03.2017)

----------


## Gayl

:LOL: 
Լևոնը խաղաղության խորհրդանիշն ա։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լիոն, ձեռդ ոչ մեկը չի բռնել, գնա լավ ուժեղ երկիր սարքի։ Բայց եե չես կարում ուժեք երկիր սարքես, քամակդ բաց, թող ամեն հասնողը շինի։ Լիքը մարդ, հենց տենց էլ անում ա։


ապեր, շինիր թողիր մեր ոռով... ու՞մ ա պետք մեր ոռը, մի ոռ էլ ըլնի՞... ձեզ որ լսենք սաղ բանները յուղած մեր ոռին են նայում ու սպասում երբ կարան հաքնեն... չէ ապեր, մերը հեչ սեքսի չի... ոռը ուկրաինայինն ա...

----------


## Lion

> բան ասիր միթոմ...դե սարքեք ո՞վ ա ձեռներիցդ բռնում...  էսի տարբերակ չի, էսի ազգային իղձ ա... մենք էլ ենք ուզում... 
> 
> դու ոռ խաղացնելուց բեթար ես...


Սարքում ենք՝ ամերիկաներում բանան չենք ուտում ու մեծ-մեծ բռթում  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սարքում ենք՝ ամերիկաներում բանան չենք ուտում ու մեծ-մեծ բռթում


սարքածդ տեսանք անցած ապրիլին...

----------


## Lion

Էդքան էլ իմ սարքածը չէր, *բայց*, այնուհանդերձ ես այս պետության համար ավելի շատ արած ունեմ ու կանեմ, քան ամերիկաների տաքուկ անկյուններից մեծ-մեծ խոսողները:

Ես այս երկրում իշխանություն չեմ, իմ ամերիկահայ բարեկամ, այնպես որ ինձ մի վերագրիր այս իշխանությունների անհաջողությունները - ես առաջարկում եմ աելի ուժեղ պետություն սարքել, դու ասում ես՝ դա հնարավոր չէ, եկեք հանձնվենք թուրքերին, ընդ որում ոչ դու, ոչ Զուրաբյանն ու ոչ էլ մեծն գոռոզը չեն կարողանում խելքը գլխին բացատրել, թե ինչ կապ ունի պատերազմը ասենք մոնոպոլիաների կամ կոռուպցիայի կամ կեղծված ընտրությունների հետ:

Թաթաուլի հետ շատ հարցերում համաձայն չեմ, բայց էս մեկի տակ ստորագրում եմ -

http://www.azatutyun.am/a/28398483.html

Ղարաբաղի հակամարտության ուսումնասիրությամբ զբաղվող լրագրող Թաթուլ Հակոբյանը կարծում է, որ իրադարձությունների զարգացման որևէ սցենար բացառել չի կարելի: Նոր ռազմական էսկալացիայի դեպքում կարող են իրականանալ ինչպես ամենալավատեսական, այնպես էլ ամենահոռետեսական կանխատեսումները:

«_Ես կարծում եմ՝ ժամանակը աշխատում է նրա օգտին, ով այդ ժամանակը ճիշտ է օգտագործում: Եվ այս իմաստով ժամանակը այնքան էլ Հայաստանի օգտին չի աշխատել, որովհետև անկախությունից ի վեր ավելի քան 1 միլիոն, գուցե արդեն՝ 1.5 միլիոն հայ է հեռացել Հայաստանից: Սերժ Սարգսյանի և Հանրապետական կուսակցության իշխանության այս 9 տարիներին Հայաստանից արտագաղթել է 350 հազար մարդ: Եվ մենք առաջիկայում արդեն կունենանք խնդիր զորակոչի հետ կապված, եթե արդեն չունենք: Եվ բազմաթիվ այսպիսի մարտահրավերներ», - նշեց փորձագետը: - «Եվ այս իմաստով, ես կարծում եմ, որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի մտահոգությունները ավելի քան տեղին են, սակայն եթե Ղարաբաղի հարցը չլիներ՝ արդյո՞ք արտագաղթ չէր լինի: Ես համարում եմ, որ պարտադիր չէ, որ այս երկու հարցերը միմյանց կապենք: Իհարկե, սրանք կապված են, բայց հասկանանք, որ կարող է՝ մենք ունենանք խաղաղ վիճակ, բայց այս ապօրինի իշխանությունները, որոնք փաստացի իշխանության են գալիս ընտրություններ կեղծելու ճանապարհով և փաստորեն զավթում են իշխանությունն ու պետությունը: Նման պայմաններում Ղարաբաղի հարց ունենալ – չունենալը՝ ինձ համար այնքան էլ տարբերություն չկա: Այսինքն՝ նորից կշարունակվի նույն այդ արտագաղթը, նորից կլինի սոցիալական անհավասարություն և այլն, և այլն_», - հավելեց Թաթուլ Հակոբյանը:

----------

Տրիբուն (30.03.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ինչ ոչ արել ես շատ վատ ես արել, դրա համար էլ կոռուպցիան ծաղկում ա, աղքատությունն աճում... իսկ քո սարքած պետության ներկայացուցիչները գալի սփյուռքից փող են մուրում...

էս ա...

----------


## Chuk

Աստված մարդկանց, փղերին ու առյուծներին էնքան խելք տա, որ հենց իրանց գրածներն ամբողջությամբ հասկանան ու սկսեն ընկալել, որ իրականում իրենց տեսակետի օգտին չի։

Օֆֆֆ աման

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի դեպ, ԼՏՊ-ի ծրագրում նշվա՞ծ ա, թե հանձնված տարածքների բնակչության հետ ինչ ա արվելու: Մարդիկ իրենց ձեռքով տուն են կառուցել, բախչա աճացրել, ապրում են էնտեղ: Բա ի՞նչ ա լինելու, որ էդ տարածքները փոխզիջվեն Ադրբեջանին: Էսօր իմ շատ լավ ընկերներից մեկը ֆեյսբուքում սենց ստատուս էր գրել, էդտեղ հարցը ծագեց․



> Ամեն անգամ, երբ մարդիկ խոսում են տարածք հանձնելուց, էդ «հանձնվող» տարածքում գտնվող մեր տան բակում հողի մեջ ցանվում է հերթական պճեղ սխտորը

----------

Lion (30.03.2017), Mr. Annoying (29.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Չգիտեմ էլ ոնց ասեմ, կներեք իհարկե, բայց ա՜յ դուռռռակ, այ իշի գլուխ, ոչ մեկը չի ասում, որ արտագաղթի միակ պատճառն էդ ա։ Ասում են, որ էդ արտագաղթի պատճառով ամեն վայրկյան քո դիրքը թուլանում ա։ Տող հասա՞վ, այ դեմագոգմ

Հ.գ. խոսքերս ուղղված էճն ակումբում չգրանցված Թաթուլին։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------

Արէա (30.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Ի դեպ, ԼՏՊ-ի ծրագրում նշվա՞ծ ա, թե հանձնված տարածքների բնակչության հետ ինչ ա արվելու: Մարդիկ իրենց ձեռքով տուն են կառուցել, բախչա աճացրել, ապրում են էնտեղ: Բա ի՞նչ ա լինելու, որ էդ տարածքները փոխզիջվեն Ադրբեջանին: Էսօր իմ շատ լավ ընկերներից մեկը ֆեյսբուքում սենց ստատուս էր գրել, էդտեղ հարցը ծագեց․


Բյուր, հստակ հարցեմ տալիս, խնդրում եմ հստակ պատասխան. քո կարծիքո՞վ այդ տարածքները մենք կարող ենք մեզ պահել 10-100-1000 տարի։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, հստակ հարցեմ տալիս, խնդրում եմ հստակ պատասխան. քո կարծիքո՞վ այդ տարածքները մենք կարող ենք մեզ պահել 10-100-1000 տարի։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Հստակ պատասխան. չգիտեմ: 
Դու իմ հարցին չպատասխանեցիր. ի՞նչ ա լինելու էդ մարդկանց:

----------


## Chuk

Հստակ ասում եմ. ցավոք այդ տարածքների մինչև 6 հազար բնակիչները պետք է լքեն տարածքը՝ արժանվույն վարձահատույց լինելով։

Դեմագոգներին ուղարկում եմ Երևանի կենտրոնում ոչ ըստ արժանվույն վարձատրություն ստացածների խնդիրներով զբաղվելու։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------

Արէա (30.03.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հստակ ասում եմ. ցավոք այդ տարածքների մինչև 6 հազար բնակիչները պետք է լքեն տարածքը՝ արժանվույն վարձահատույց լինելով։
> 
> Դեմագոգներին ուղարկում եմ Երևանի կենտրոնում ոչ ըստ արժանվույն վարձատրություն ստացածների խնդիրներով զբաղվելու։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Իսկ ու՞ր են գնալու: Ի՞նչ երաշխիք, որ արժանվույն հատուցվելու են՝ հաշվի առնելով, որ ոնց որ թե նույն իշխանությունների կերած քաքն ա լինելու:

Ու արխային, ձեր ծրագրի դեմ խոսողներից քանի հոգու գիտեմ, որ Երևանի կենտրոնում չհատուցվածների իրավունքների համար մինչև հիմա պայքարում են, մինչ դուք տարածք եք հանձնում:

----------


## Chuk

Գնամ տում, կբացատրեմ։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Գաղթական

> Էդքան էլ իմ սարքածը չէր, բայց, այնուհանդերձ ես այս պետության համար ավելի շատ արած ունեմ ու կանեմ, քան ամերիկաների տաքուկ անկյուններից մեծ-մեծ խոսողները:
> 
> Ես այս երկրում իշխանություն չեմ, իմ ամերիկահայ բարեկամ, այնպես որ ինձ մի վերագրիր այս իշխանությունների անհաջողությունները



Լիոն ջան ամերիկաների տաքուկ անկյունների հայերին հանգիստ թող, ախպոր պես:
Երկրիդ իշխանությունները (բոլոր ժամանակների), մեղմ ասած, անճարակ են գտնվել թե՛ հայաստանաբնակների ու թե՛ սփյուռքահայության պոտենցիալն ու ռեսուրսները ճիշտ ու նպատակային օգտագործելու հարցում:

ու Սփյուռքը մեղավոր չի, որ վաղուց արդեն հիասթափվել ու միջնամատա ցույց տվել իրեն կթու կովի տեղ դրածներին..

իսկ բառադի լաԳոտներ, ինչպիսիք հատկապես վերջին տասնամյակների ընթացքում վագոններով է ազգդ արտադրում, ամենուր են՝ թե Հայաստանում ու թե դրանից դուրս

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի քիչ լիցքաթափման համար. մենակ Լևոնը կարող էր Լիոնին ու Տրիբունին համախոհ սարքեր


Մենք պարզապես գիտակից էակներ ենք  :Cool:

----------

Lion (30.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Օ՜հ, Գնել, ես հուզվեցի  :Jpit: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չգիտեմ էլ ոնց ասեմ, կներեք իհարկե, բայց ա՜յ դուռռռակ, այ իշի գլուխ, ոչ մեկը չի ասում, որ արտագաղթի միակ պատճառն էդ ա։ Ասում են, որ էդ արտագաղթի պատճառով ամեն վայրկյան քո դիրքը թուլանում ա։ Տող հասա՞վ, այ դեմագոգմ
> 
> Հ.գ. խոսքերս ուղղված էճն ակումբում չգրանցված Թաթուլին։


Դուռակ Թաթուլի փոխարեն պատասխանում ա իշի գլուխ Տրիբունը։ 

Եթե արտագաղթը մենակ Ղարաբաղի պատճառով չի, հետևապես Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծելու արդյունքում արտագաղթը չի կանգնելու։ Հտևապես Հայաստանը գնալով մեկա թուլանալու է, Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծված թե չլուծված։ Հտևապես, ու՞մ խեռին ա Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծումը։ 

Պատասխանելու կարիք չկա, քանի որ մեկա նույն տխմար պատասխանն ա լինելու։ Պռոստը, հռետորական հարցա էր։

----------

Վիշապ (30.03.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց այս ազգը մեղք է։ Մեղք է։ Ի՞նչ եք տալու մեր ժողովրդին դրա դիմաց։ Մեր ժողովրդին տալու ես արյուն, իր որդիների մահը, տալու ես չքավորություն, թշվառություն, պանդխտություն, վերջանալու է այս երկիրը։





> ․․․․․ղարաբաղյան հարցի չկարգավորված լինելն է Հայաստանում բոլոր չարիքների հիմնական պատճառը՝ թշվառություն, կոռուպցիա, արտագաղթ, անհայր մեծացող երեխաներ:
> 
> ․․․․Լիարժեք ընտանիք Հայաստանում չի մնացել, մեր երեխաների մեծ մասն առանց հայր է մեծանում, դա շատ ծանր հոգեբանական հետևանք է ունենում երեխաների վրա ․․․


Էս երկրի առաջին նախագահի ռիտորիկան ա։ Սրտպառնոց ա առաջացնում, դրանից որ մի ավել բան։ Երևի մենք արժանի ենք, որ իսկականից թուրքերը մեզ վերջնական ուտեն, պրծնենք։ 

Բա այ չաթլախներ, 25 տարի ա հաղթանական ժողովրդի իշխանություն եք, ես ձեր մայրիկը, մեծից փոքր, առաջինից մինչև վերջին, խի՞ եք էս ժողովդրին հասցրել թշվառության, կռուպցիայի ու արտագաղթի։ Բա էս հաղթանականած ժողովուրդը սրան արժանի՞ էր։ Այ պոռնիկներ, բա դուք իրավունք ունե՞ք էս ժողովդրի գլխին իշխանություն լնելու, որ հիմա ձեր սաղ կերած քաքերը նաղդեք վրեքս, յանի դուք մեղավոր չեք, Ղարաբաղի հարցն ա մեղավոր։

----------

Lion (30.03.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (30.03.2017), Վիշապ (30.03.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Լևոնը առաջին նախագահից վերածվել ա տհաճ ու զզվելի արարածի, որը ոչ մի օգուտ երկրին չի տալիս։ Մարած աբլիգացի, բացասական մնացորդային արժեքով ․․․

----------

Lion (30.03.2017), Վիշապ (30.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե արտագաղթը մենակ Ղարաբաղի պատճառով չի, հետևապես Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծելու արդյունքում արտագաղթը չի կանգնելու։


Խնդրի թերի լուծումով չես կարող խնդրի իրական լուծմանը հասնես: Գրելուց ձանձրացել եմ: Եթե Հայաստանում ես, ընտրություններից հետո հանդիպենք, լիքը բան զրուցենք (գուցե ահագին բան բացատրեմ, բայց նպատակս էդ չի): Ընտրություններից հետո եմ ասում, որ մտքովդ չանցնի, թե ձեն բերելու նպատակ ունեմ:

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ ու՞ր են գնալու: Ի՞նչ երաշխիք, որ արժանվույն հատուցվելու են՝ հաշվի առնելով, որ ոնց որ թե նույն իշխանությունների կերած քաքն ա լինելու:
> 
> Ու արխային, ձեր ծրագրի դեմ խոսողներից քանի հոգու գիտեմ, որ Երևանի կենտրոնում չհատուցվածների իրավունքների համար մինչև հիմա պայքարում են, մինչ դուք տարածք եք հանձնում:


Էդ իրավունքի համար պայքարողների մեջ մենք ենք, լավ ինֆորմացվի, կիանաս:


Հիմա Արցախի մասին: Հաշտւթյան պայմանագիրը կնքելուց հետո դրա համար միջազգային ֆինանսավորում ա լինելու: Եթե չլինի էլ, ՀՀ ու ԼՂ իշխանությունները պարտավոր են դա անել: Եթե չանեն, էդ իմ, քո ու մյուսների ամոթը կլինի որ հետևողական չենք եղել: Դա ինքնըստինքյան հասկանալի պարտականություն ա, որ պիտի արվի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ ու՞ր են գնալու: Ի՞նչ երաշխիք, որ արժանվույն հատուցվելու են՝ հաշվի առնելով, որ ոնց որ թե նույն իշխանությունների կերած քաքն ա լինելու:
> 
> Ու արխային, ձեր ծրագրի դեմ խոսողներից քանի հոգու գիտեմ, որ Երևանի կենտրոնում չհատուցվածների իրավունքների համար մինչև հիմա պայքարում են, մինչ դուք տարածք եք հանձնում:


տարածքները հանձնում ենք բոլորս, Բյուր, դու էլ... էն որ դու համաձայն չես հանձնելուն, Լիոնը ստեղ հզոր երկիր ա սարքում, Տրիբունն ու Վիշապը ոռ են խաղացնում, Գելը հզոր գրառումներ ա անում, գրոշի արժեք չունի՝ 0... 

...որովհետև...

չհանձնելու որևէ իրատեսական ծրագիր, որ կարողանանք կյանքի կոչել, չկա... ինչ ուզում ես խոսա ինչ ուզում ես ասա, ինչքան ուզում եք ահազանգեք լացեք... կապ չունի... 

ֆեյսբուքում էլ սաղ օրը ապուշ ապուշ գրում են, հետո՞ ... հա էլ գրեք...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դուռակ Թաթուլի փոխարեն պատասխանում ա իշի գլուխ Տրիբունը։ 
> 
> Եթե արտագաղթը մենակ Ղարաբաղի պատճառով չի, հետևապես Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծելու արդյունքում արտագաղթը չի կանգնելու։ Հտևապես Հայաստանը գնալով մեկա թուլանալու է, Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծված թե չլուծված։ Հտևապես, ու՞մ խեռին ա Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծումը։ 
> 
> Պատասխանելու կարիք չկա, քանի որ մեկա նույն տխմար պատասխանն ա լինելու։ Պռոստը, հռետորական հարցա էր։


կոռուպցիան էլ արտագաղթի պատճառ չի, որտև գնում են ռուսաստան, ընդեղ էլ կոռուպցիա կա, հլա վրեն էլ ռասիզմ կա... խոսքի ազատությունն էլ չի պատճառը, ռուսաստանում էդ էլ չկա... անարդարությունն էլ պատճառը չի, ռուսաստանում էլ ա դատարանները կոռումպացված... կարող ա տենց չի՞... բա խի՞ են գնում ռուսաստան...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս երկրի առաջին նախագահի ռիտորիկան ա։ Սրտպառնոց ա առաջացնում, դրանից որ մի ավել բան։ Երևի մենք արժանի ենք, որ իսկականից թուրքերը մեզ վերջնական ուտեն, պրծնենք։ 
> 
> Բա այ չաթլախներ, 25 տարի ա հաղթանական ժողովրդի իշխանություն եք, ես ձեր մայրիկը, մեծից փոքր, առաջինից մինչև վերջին, խի՞ եք էս ժողովդրին հասցրել թշվառության, կռուպցիայի ու արտագաղթի։ Բա էս հաղթանականած ժողովուրդը սրան արժանի՞ էր։ Այ պոռնիկներ, բա դուք իրավունք ունե՞ք էս ժողովդրի գլխին իշխանություն լնելու, որ հիմա ձեր սաղ կերած քաքերը նաղդեք վրեքս, յանի դուք մեղավոր չեք, Ղարաբաղի հարցն ա մեղավոր։


բայց դու ի՜նչ պանիկյոռ մարդ դուրս եկար այ ախպեր... բիձա բիձա մի խոսա... երկիր ունենալը էս ա, հո մենակ հաղթարշավներով ու ձռքբերումներով ա՞ մենակ... ըլնելու ա ցավոտ կոմպրոմիսներ, արուն ու քրտինք... էս ա...

ուզում եք համ հողերը մնա մեզ, համ ղարաբաղը, համ սաղին на хуй պասլատ անեք, մեկուսանաք ու իրանցից էլ փող վերցնեք որ իրանցից էլ զենք առնեք ու բարգավաճե՞ք... 

...վատ չի...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ...
> ուզում եք համ հողերը մնա մեզ, համ ղարաբաղը, համ սաղին на хуй պասլատ անեք, մեկուսանաք ու իրանցից էլ փող վերցնեք որ իրանցից էլ զենք առնեք ու բարգավաճե՞ք... 
> 
> ...վատ չի...


Չէ, էտ սաղ դու ես ուզում։ Ես ուզում եմ մեր նախկին, ներկա ու ապագա իշխանությունները պոռնիկ չլինեն։

----------

Lion (30.03.2017), Վիշապ (30.03.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> կոռուպցիան էլ արտագաղթի պատճառ չի, որտև գնում են ռուսաստան, ընդեղ էլ կոռուպցիա կա, հլա վրեն էլ ռասիզմ կա... խոսքի ազատությունն էլ չի պատճառը, ռուսաստանում էդ էլ չկա... անարդարությունն էլ պատճառը չի, ռուսաստանում էլ ա դատարանները կոռումպացված... կարող ա տենց չի՞... բա խի՞ են գնում ռուսաստան...


Իսկ խի՞ են տաջիկները գնում Ռուսաստան։ Ասում եմ, Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծենք, էն տաջիկ երեխեքը առանց հայր չմեծանան։

----------

Վիշապ (30.03.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Երբ կլոնը նախագահներից խելոք ա․ 

http://www.1in.am/2116485.html

----------

Վիշապ (30.03.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

բա երկիրը սարքԵՔ..
ում ԵՔ սպասում..

հող ԵՆՔ հանձնում..
փոխզիջում ԵՆՔ..

----------

Lion (30.03.2017), Վիշապ (30.03.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ խի՞ են տաջիկները գնում Ռուսաստան։ Ասում եմ, Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծենք, էն տաջիկ երեխեքը առանց հայր չմեծանան։


իսկ խի՞ տաջիկներից չես հարցնում... ես տաջիկ ե՞մ, թե տաջիկստանում եմ ապրում...

----------


## Lion

> Հստակ ասում եմ. ցավոք այդ տարածքների մինչև 6 հազար բնակիչները պետք է լքեն տարածքը՝ արժանվույն վարձահատույց լինելով։
> 
> Դեմագոգներին ուղարկում եմ Երևանի կենտրոնում ոչ ըստ արժանվույն վարձատրություն ստացածների խնդիրներով զբաղվելու։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Ցնդվել կարելի է... Մի մեծ մինուս քեզ սրա համար, իմ Արտակ ախպեր:




> Իսկ ու՞ր են գնալու: Ի՞նչ երաշխիք, որ արժանվույն հատուցվելու են՝ հաշվի առնելով, որ ոնց որ թե նույն իշխանությունների կերած քաքն ա լինելու:
> 
> Ու արխային, ձեր ծրագրի դեմ խոսողներից քանի հոգու գիտեմ, որ Երևանի կենտրոնում չհատուցվածների իրավունքների համար մինչև հիմա պայքարում են, մինչ դուք տարածք եք հանձնում:


Տո էդ հլը մի կողմ՝ ոնց կարելի է մի ցնդած ծերուկի հետքերով գնալով մեր Հայրենիքի մի մասն այդպես պատրաստակամորեն զիջելուն պատրաստ լինել  :Shok: 




> Լիոն ջան ամերիկաների տաքուկ անկյունների հայերին հանգիստ թող, ախպոր պես:
> Երկրիդ իշխանությունները (բոլոր ժամանակների), մեղմ ասած, անճարակ են գտնվել թե՛ հայաստանաբնակների ու թե՛ սփյուռքահայության պոտենցիալն ու ռեսուրսները ճիշտ ու նպատակային օգտագործելու հարցում:
> 
> ու Սփյուռքը մեղավոր չի, որ վաղուց արդեն հիասթափվել ու միջնամատա ցույց տվել իրեն կթու կովի տեղ դրածներին..
> 
> իսկ բառադի լաԳոտներ, ինչպիսիք հատկապես վերջին տասնամյակների ընթացքում վագոններով է ազգդ արտադրում, ամենուր են՝ թե Հայաստանում ու թե դրանից դուրս


Ապեր, խոսքերս բնականաբար ոչ բոլոր սփյուռքահայերին էին ուղղված:




> Դուռակ Թաթուլի փոխարեն պատասխանում ա իշի գլուխ Տրիբունը։ 
> 
> Եթե արտագաղթը մենակ Ղարաբաղի պատճառով չի, հետևապես Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծելու արդյունքում արտագաղթը չի կանգնելու։ Հտևապես Հայաստանը գնալով մեկա թուլանալու է, Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծված թե չլուծված։ Հտևապես, ու՞մ խեռին ա Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծումը։ 
> 
> Պատասխանելու կարիք չկա, քանի որ մեկա նույն տխմար պատասխանն ա լինելու։ Պռոստը, հռետորական հարցա էր։


+1:




> Լևոնը առաջին նախագահից վերածվել ա տհաճ ու զզվելի արարածի, որը ոչ մի օգուտ երկրին չի տալիս։ Մարած աբլիգացի, բացասական մնացորդային արժեքով ․․․


Ու ավելացրու՝ յանը տարած, իրականության զգացումը, մեղմ ասած, կորցրած:




> տարածքները հանձնում ենք բոլորս, Բյուր, դու էլ... էն որ դու համաձայն չես հանձնելուն, Լիոնը ստեղ հզոր երկիր ա սարքում, Տրիբունն ու Վիշապը ոռ են խաղացնում, Գելը հզոր գրառումներ ա անում, գրոշի արժեք չունի՝ 0... 
> 
> ...որովհետև...
> 
> չհանձնելու որևէ իրատեսական ծրագիր, որ կարողանանք կյանքի կոչել, չկա... ինչ ուզում ես խոսա ինչ ուզում ես ասա, ինչքան ուզում եք ահազանգեք լացեք... կապ չունի... 
> 
> ֆեյսբուքում էլ սաղ օրը ապուշ ապուշ գրում են, հետո՞ ... հա էլ գրեք...


Այսինքն, դու ասում ես՝ հանձնվենք, քանի ուշ չէ, այլ ելք չկա: Մենք ասում ենք, կա, Ելք կա!

Իսկ հիմա մի հարց իմ լևոնասեր բարեկամներիս - 

_Հարգելիս, երբ մեր Մեֆի նման բոլոր անկյուններում հայտարարում եք, որ, մենք կործանվում ենք, ելք չկա, ժամանակը մեր դեմ է, եկեք մասը տանք՝ հիմնականը պահելու համար, գոնե ուղեղներիդ մի ծայրով անցնում է, որ դա լսում են նաև Ադրբեջանում, որ այնտեղ տեսնում են ձեր անիմաստ միտինգներն ու կոչերը և ձեռքերն են շփում - ահաաաա, հայերը թուլանում են, կործանվում, եկեք ավելի անզիջող դառնանք, եկեք ավելի սրենք իրավիճակը սահմանին, ահաաա, եկել է սրանց վերջը, եկեք ավելի կոշտ լինեք:

Ահա ուրեմն, չեք մտածում, եր մեզ ազգին ձեր այս դիրքորոշումով ազգին ու պետությանը վնաս եք տալիս?_

----------

Գաղթական (30.03.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լիոն ջան, ուղղակի էրեխեքի արյուն էին մեջտեղ բերում մեր հուզական լարերի հետ խաղալու համար, ասեցի՝ ես էլ հուզական խաղ տամ: Գրողը տանի, ամեն ինչ մի կողմ, էդ տարածքները չորուցամաք հող չեն, էնտեղ մարդիկ են ապրում: Ո՞նց կարելի ա մարդկանց իրանց տներից հանել էսպիսի քաղաքական խաղերի համար:

Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk

----------

Lion (30.03.2017), Վիշապ (30.03.2017)

----------


## Արէա

Ծայրահեղ սխալ քննարկում ա գնում, թե Ակումբում, թե ընդհանրապես։ 

Խնդիրը էս ա. ժողովուրդը պիտի պատրաստ լինի, ու որպես պարտություն չընդունի թեկուզ ՄԻԱԿՈՂՄԱՆԻ զիջումները, Արցախի ժողովրդի վերջնական, կասկած չհարուցող, հստակ երաշխիքներով ապահովված անվտանգ գոյության դիմաց։
Իսկ թե էդ երաշխիքներն ինչքան իրական կլինեն, որոշելու են շատ ավելի կոմպետենտ մարդիկ էս հարցում, քան Չուկը, Լիոնը, կամ Տրիբունը։
Ու էդ մարդը, ինչքան էլ որ տհաճ լինի ընդունելը, կարա լինի անգամ սերժիկ սարգսյանը։
Այ էս պարզ հարցը քննարկելու փոխարեն Լևոնին են քրֆում բոլորը։

----------

Chuk (31.03.2017), Աթեիստ (31.03.2017)

----------


## Lion

Բյուր ջան, պարզա՝ Արտակի ու ՀԱԿ վերջին խոսքերը ես ընդունեցի որպես ազգային վիրավորանք - ոնց կարելի է նման բան ասել? *Արեա* ջան, հարցի կպատասխանես?

----------


## Արէա

> Բյուր ջան, պարզա՝ Արտակի ու ՀԱԿ վերջին խոսքերը ես ընդունեցի որպես ազգային վիրավորանք - ոնց կարելի է նման բան ասել? *Արեա* ջան, հարցի կպատասխանես?


Կփորձեմ։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ցնդվել կարելի է... Մի մեծ մինուս քեզ սրա համար, իմ Արտակ ախպեր:
> 
> 
> 
> Տո էդ հլը մի կողմ՝ ոնց կարելի է մի ցնդած ծերուկի հետքերով գնալով մեր Հայրենիքի մի մասն այդպես պատրաստակամորեն զիջելուն պատրաստ լինել 
> 
> 
> 
> Ապեր, խոսքերս բնականաբար ոչ բոլոր սփյուռքահայերին էին ուղղված:
> ...


լիոն, փոխզիջումը հանձնվել չի... էտի քո սահմանումն ա... թազա բառարան մի հորինի... ձեր արգումենտի մեխն էս ա.. 

մնացածին հետո

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լիոն ջան, ուղղակի էրեխեքի արյուն էին մեջտեղ բերում մեր հուզական լարերի հետ խաղալու համար, ասեցի՝ ես էլ հուզական խաղ տամ: Գրողը տանի, ամեն ինչ մի կողմ, էդ տարածքները չորուցամաք հող չեն, էնտեղ մարդիկ են ապրում: Ո՞նց կարելի ա մարդկանց իրանց տներից հանել էսպիսի քաղաքական խաղերի համար:
> 
> Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk


Բյուր, Ապրիլին 4 օրվա մեջ 100-ից ավել զինվոր զոհվեց... ի՞նչ ես ուզում անեն... ո՞րն ա քո քայլը...

իսկ բնակիչներին կարաս հանես ու փոխհատուցես...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, Ապրիլին 4 օրվա մեջ 100-ից ավել զինվոր զոհվեց... ի՞նչ ես ուզում անեն... ո՞րն ա քո քայլը...


Մեֆ, զահլա չունեմ արդեն, ասել եմ սաղ: Տարածք հանձնելուց 4 օրում ոչ թե 100, այլ միլիոն զոհ ես տալու, խաղաղ բնակչությունն էլ հետը:

Իմ քայլն էլ նախ էս անասուններից ազատվելն ա, հետո Հայաստանը զարգացնելն ու տարածքները բնակեցնելը, որ միջազգային հանրությանդ քիթը խոթես, որ Հայաստանը ժողովրդավար ա, Ադրբեջանը՝ չէ: Թողեք թող էս մարդիկ ժողովրդավար պետության կազմում լինեն:

Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk

----------

Lion (30.03.2017), Վիշապ (30.03.2017), Տրիբուն (30.03.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, զահլա չունեմ արդեն, ասել եմ սաղ: Տարածք հանձնելուց 4 օրում ոչ թե 100, այլ միլիոն զոհ ես տալու, խաղաղ բնակչությունն էլ հետը:
> 
> Իմ քայլն էլ նախ էս անասուններից ազատվելն ա, հետո Հայաստանը զարգացնելն ու տարածքները բնակեցնելը, որ միջազգային հանրությանդ քիթը խոթես, որ Հայաստանը ժողովրդավար ա, Ադրբեջանը՝ չէ: Թողեք թող էս մարդիկ ժողովրդավար պետության կազմում լինեն:
> 
> Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk


Բյուր, էսի քո գնահատականն ա, անձնական, ու էն կշիռը չունի ինչ որ միջազգային կազմակերպություններինն ա... դրա համար էլ ինչ ուզես կարաս ասես... այսինքն չես կարա հիմնավորես...

էս երկրորդ մասին մի բան կարամ ասեմ... ժողովրդավարությունը քեզ իրավունք չի տալիս տարաժքներ գրավել բնակեցնելով յուրացնել... դե գնա Նախիջևանն էլ գրավի ու վերաբնակեցրու... մինչև Քուռ գնա... ժողովրդավար ես.. ժամանակին Թուրքիային համարում էին արևելքի դեմոկրատիաբի օրինակ եթե էդ ժամանակ թուրքիան գրավեր ու սաղին հաներ, թուրքերով բնակեցներ, նորմալ կլնե՞ր... հա էդ տարածքները պատմական հայկական տարածքներ են, բայց էդ քեզ իրավունք չի տալիս անել էն ինչ ասում ես... էտի միջազգային օրենք ա... 

ինչ վերաբերվում ա ուժեղ հայաստան ստեղծելուն..։ 50 անգամ ասինք էտի իղձ ա... մենակ խոսում եք...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մեֆ, եթե դա քո համար գրաված տարածք ա, էլ ասելու բան չունեմ: Ու լուրջ, ո՜չ քո, ո՜չ Չուկի, ո՜չ ձեր պապիի հավեսը չունեմ: Դուք ինձ չեք համոզելու, որ ձեր մոտեցումը ճիշտ ա: 

Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk

----------

Lion (30.03.2017), Վիշապ (30.03.2017), Տրիբուն (30.03.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Խնդիրը էս ա. ժողովուրդը պիտի պատրաստ լինի, ու որպես պարտություն չընդունի թեկուզ ՄԻԱԿՈՂՄԱՆԻ զիջումները, Արցախի ժողովրդի վերջնական, կասկած չհարուցող, հստակ երաշխիքներով ապահովված անվտանգ գոյության դիմաց։


այսինքն քեզ համար նորմալա՞ հայկական կողմից միակողմանի զիջումները հանուն խաղաղապահների մի քանի տարի ներկայության տարածաշրջանում:

----------

Lion (30.03.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (30.03.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, եթե դա քո համար գրաված տարածք ա, էլ ասելու բան չունեմ: Ու լուրջ, ո՜չ քո, ո՜չ Չուկի, ո՜չ ձեր պապիի հավեսը չունեմ: Դուք ինձ չեք համոզելու, որ ձեր մոտեցումը ճիշտ ա: 
> 
> Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk


էդ միշտ էլ եղել ա բուֆերային զոնա... ես չեմ ասել... էդ շրջաններում ադրբեջանցիներ են ապրել ու երբ որ մենք գրավել ենք, սաղին հանել ենք էդտեղից... էս ա...

ոչ ոք քեզ չի ուզում բան համոզի ուղղակի ինչքան էլ խոսում ենք դեմոկրատիայի ու լիբերալիզմի մասին վսյո տակի էն քյառթ դաշնակը մեջներս նստած ա ու չի թողնում իրականությունը տեսնենք...

----------

Արէա (30.03.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> էդ միշտ էլ եղել ա բուֆերային զոնա... ես չեմ ասել... էդ շրջաններում ադրբեջանցիներ են ապրել ու երբ որ մենք գրավել ենք, սաղին հանել ենք էդտեղից... էս ա...
> 
> ոչ ոք քեզ չի ուզում բան համոզի ուղղակի ինչքան էլ խոսում ենք դեմոկրատիայի ու լիբերալիզմի մասին վսյո տակի էն քյառթ դաշնակը մեջներս նստած ա ու չի թողնում իրականությունը տեսնենք...


Մեֆ, քյառթ դաշնակ չի, մի քիչ խաղաղապահներից, Ադրբեջանի ախորժակից ու միջազգային հանրությունից տեղյակ լինել ա: Էս գոտին Արցախի անվտանգության երաշխիքն ա: Չկա գոտի, չկա Արցախ: Դժվա՞ր ա էդքանը գլուխդ մտցնելը:

Իսկ տարածք պահելու լավագույն միջոցը բնակեցնելն ա:

Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk

----------

Lion (30.03.2017), Գաղթական (30.03.2017), Վիշապ (30.03.2017), Տրիբուն (30.03.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, քյառթ դաշնակ չի, մի քիչ խաղաղապահներից, Ադրբեջանի ախորժակից ու միջազգային հանրությունից տեղյակ լինել ա: Էս գոտին Արցախի անվտանգության երաշխիքն ա: Չկա գոտի, չկա Արցախ: Դժվա՞ր ա էդքանը գլուխդ մտցնելը:
> 
> Իսկ տարածք պահելու լավագույն միջոցը բնակեցնելն ա:
> 
> Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk


ես էդքան էլ անտեղյակ չեմ... եթե տարածքները բուֆերային զոնա ա ու անվտանգության համար ա, բա ո՞նց ես ուզում բնակեցնել... թե՞ էդտեղի մեռնողները մարդ չեն... էդքան ե՞ս հասկանում.... բուֆերային զոնայում մարդ ե՞ս բնակեցնում... 

մինչև իմ գլուխը բան մտցնելը մի հատ մտածի ինչ ես ասում...

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Էս լիքը տարբեր մարդիկ տարբեր ժամանակ ասել են, մի հատ էլ ես գրեմ‎։ Հատկապես էն մարդկանց համար որոնք համարում են, որ ափալ թափալ մի բան անենք մենակ թե սահմանին էլ զինվոր չզոհվի‎։ Շինարարին եմ հիշում որ էդ կարծիքին էր, մեկ էլ կարծեմ Արեան։

Սահմանին զորակոչված զինվոր չպիտի լինի։ Այնտեղ պիտի միայն պայմանագրային ծառայողներ լինեն, ասել է թե պրոֆեսիոնալ մարդիկ։ Էդ անտեր ռազմական գործը խաղուպար չի էլի։ Եքա մասնագիտացում ա։ Ոնց պաշտպանվես, ոնց հարձակվես, ոնց տեղաշարժվես։ Պոստում վեց ամիս նստած էդ չես սովորի։ Սահմանին կանգնածն էլ էդ դեպքում 18 տարեկան արկածախնդիր ինքնահաստատվող երիտասարդ չի լինելու, այլ կամավոր ա լինելու էնտեղ կանգնած գիտակցելով, որ իր գործին լավ չտիրապետի կարող ա կյանքից զրկվի։ Կորուստներ էլի կլինեն, բայց ոչ էս քանակի ու ոչ էնտեղ իր կամքից անկախ հայտնված տղերք։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (30.03.2017), Տրիբուն (30.03.2017)

----------


## Արէա

> այսինքն քեզ համար նորմալա՞ հայկական կողմից միակողմանի զիջումները հանուն խաղաղապահների մի քանի տարի ներկայության տարածաշրջանում:


Ինձ համար նորմալ ա, որ հայկական կողմից բանակցողներն ասեն. ժողովուրդ, հստակ երաշխիքներ կան, որ մեր կողմից էս զիջումները արվելուց հետո կայուն խաղաղություն ա հաստատվելու։
Ինչքան էլ իմ կողմից ընդունելի չլինեն էն մարդիկ, ովքեր էսօր մեր անունից բանակցում են, բայց գիտեմ, որ ինձնից ու բոլորիցս լավ են հասկանում էդ երաշխիքների իրական, կամ կեղծ լինելը, ու կընդունեմ իրենց էդ հայտարարությունը առանց ֆորումներում ու բիսետկեքում քամի անելու։

----------

Mephistopheles (30.03.2017)

----------


## Lion

Կարճ ասած մնաց 3 օր՝ չորրորդ օրը կերևա ՀԱԿ ողջ այս խայտառակության արդյունքը  :Smile:  Ու էս լավա՝ սպասվող խայտառակ արդյունքը ցույց կտա, թե մեր ժողովուրդը ոնց է վերաբերվող նման դավաճանական քարոզչությանը: Լևոնի իրական դեմքի մասին *լավ է ասված* - 


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Понимая, что эти выборы, вероятнее всего, станут последними для него, нарциссообразный старик исступленно требует сдать армянские земли в том числе и для того, чтобы удовлетворить собственные больные амбиции и победно возопить: "Я был прав, я, я, я..." Иначе не объяснить поистине маниакальное желание перечеркнуть итоги Арцахского национально-освободительного движения и вновь поставить армянский народ на край гибели.

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կարճ ասած մնաց 3 օր՝ չորրորդ օրը կերևա ՀԱԿ ողջ այս խայտառակության արդյունքը  Ու էս լավա՝ սպասվող խայտառակ արդյունքը ցույց կտա, թե մեր ժողովուրդը ոնց է վերաբերվող նման դավաճանական քարոզչությանը: Լևոնի իրական դեմքի մասին *լավ է ասված* - 
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Понимая, что эти выборы, вероятнее всего, станут последними для него, нарциссообразный старик исступленно требует сдать армянские земли в том числе и для того, чтобы удовлетворить собственные больные амбиции и победно возопить: "Я был прав, я, я, я..." Иначе не объяснить поистине маниакальное желание перечеркнуть итоги Арцахского национально-освободительного движения и вновь поставить армянский народ на край гибели.


Լիոն ջան, անցնելու ա ՀԱԿ-ը ԱԺ:

Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk

----------

Lion (30.03.2017), Վիշապ (30.03.2017), Տրիբուն (30.03.2017)

----------


## Lion

Եսիմ, տեսնենք, չեմ բացառում, բայց ավելի շատ հակված եմ հակառակի օգտին: Ակնարկն այն էր, որ իշխանությունները կթողնեն անցնել, իսկ ես կարծում եմ՝ կգցեն, կօգտագործեն ու... կգցեն:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ինձ համար նորմալ ա, որ հայկական կողմից բանակցողներն ասեն. ժողովուրդ, հստակ երաշխիքներ կան, որ մեր կողմից էս զիջումները արվելուց հետո կայուն խաղաղություն ա հաստատվելու։
> Ինչքան էլ իմ կողմից ընդունելի չլինեն էն մարդիկ, ովքեր էսօր մեր անունից բանակցում են, բայց գիտեմ, որ ինձնից ու բոլորիցս լավ են հասկանում էդ երաշխիքների իրական, կամ կեղծ լինելը, ու կընդունեմ իրենց էդ հայտարարությունը առանց ֆորումներում ու բիսետկեքում քամի անելու։


իսկ իմ կարծիքով ճիշտը էն կլինի, որ հայկական կողմից բանակցողները ամեն անգամ բանակցությունների սենյակ մտնելուց առաջ 1 րոպե լռությամբ ոտնկայս հարգեն մեր ազգի հերոս Ռոբերտ Աբաջյանի հիշատակը ու, Հայր Մերի փոխարեն, 10 անգամ միաձայն կրկնեն նրա վերջին պատվիրանը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եսիմ, տեսնենք, չեմ բացառում, բայց ավելի շատ հակված եմ հակառակի օգտին: Ակնարկն այն էր, որ իշխանությունները կթողնեն անցնել, իսկ ես կարծում եմ՝ կգցեն, կօգտագործեն ու... կգցեն:


Եսի՞մ, ֆբ-ում շատ եմ տեսնում, որ գրում են էդ մասին, որ ՀԱԿ-ը միտք չունի անցնելու, ուղղակի պատվեր են կատարում, բլաբլա: Բայց ինձ թվում ա՝ կանցնեն ու էդ ժամանակ արդեն ավելի բաց կհամագործակցեն:

Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ինձ համար նորմալ ա, որ հայկական կողմից բանակցողներն ասեն. ժողովուրդ, հստակ երաշխիքներ կան, որ մեր կողմից էս զիջումները արվելուց հետո կայուն խաղաղություն ա հաստատվելու։
> Ինչքան էլ իմ կողմից ընդունելի չլինեն էն մարդիկ, ովքեր էսօր մեր անունից բանակցում են, բայց գիտեմ, որ ինձնից ու բոլորիցս լավ են հասկանում էդ երաշխիքների իրական, կամ կեղծ լինելը, ու կընդունեմ իրենց էդ հայտարարությունը առանց ֆորումներում ու բիսետկեքում քամի անելու։


Արեա ջան, տրամաբանության համար տեղը կապ չունի, կարա բիսեդկայում լինի, ֆորումում, զուգարանում… Ու հեչ պարտադիր չի, որ տրամաբանությունը լինի սահմանին կռվողի տեսքով, որ արժեքը չկորցնի, կարա չստերով դիվանին էլ լինի ու մնա տրամաբանություն, ստեղ չենք խոսում ռեալիզացիայից: 
Իսկ այ հավատքը պարտադիր պիտի լինի կաստում-շալվարով, լուրջ, խոժոռադեմ, լակոնիկ, մտախոհ-չարագուշակ, միջազգային ատյաններին ու ողջ աշխարհին հղումներով, լրացուցիչ ներառելով «շուտափույթ», «կործանում», «փրկություն», «տառապանք», «գերեզմանափոր», «անխուսափելի» և նման այլ հոգեցունց շեշտադրումներ: Քարոզիչ եհովայի վկաների ոնց էլ չլինի տեսած կլինես…

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (30.03.2017), Գաղթական (30.03.2017), Տրիբուն (30.03.2017)

----------


## Lion

> Եսի՞մ, ֆբ-ում շատ եմ տեսնում, որ գրում են էդ մասին, որ ՀԱԿ-ը միտք չունի անցնելու, ուղղակի պատվեր են կատարում, բլաբլա: Բայց ինձ թվում ա՝ կանցնեն ու էդ ժամանակ արդեն ավելի բաց կհամագործակցեն:
> 
> Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk


Ես ուզում եմ, որ զուտ սիմվոլիկ չանցնեն, որպեսզի այս վնասակար գաղափարախոսությունը նաև փաստացի իր կռախը ցույց տա, զուտ դրա համար:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Լիոն ջան, անցնելու ա ՀԱԿ-ը ԱԺ:


Հարյուր տոկոս անցնելու ա ՀԱԿ-ը: Մեր իշխանություններին ինչ-ինչ բայց մուտիլովչիկ, ջուր պղտորող դեմագոգներ ինչքան ասես պետք են, էնքան որ մարդկանց ուշադրությունը միշտ շեղված լինի, գլուխներն էլ՝ լարված: Էս դեպքում հնդկական սերիալներ էլ կարելի է հավայի ցույց չտալ «հանրային» ալիքներով:

----------

Lion (31.03.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (30.03.2017), Տրիբուն (30.03.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես ուզում եմ, որ զուտ սիմվոլիկ չանցնեն, որպեսզի այս վնասակար գաղափարախոսությունը նաև փաստացի իր կռախը ցույց տա, զուտ դրա համար:


Ես էլ կուզեի, բայց անցնելու են:

Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk

----------


## Վահե-91

Լևոնն ասեց, որ համաձայն ա իշխանությունների հետ, որ  Ղարաբաղի հարցը Մադրիդյան սկզբունքներով պետք ա լուծվի: Իսկ ինչի՞ ոչ մեկ իշխանություններին չի մեղադրում հողեր հանձնելու մտադրության մեջ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լևոնն ասեց, որ համաձայն ա իշխանությունների հետ, որ  Ղարաբաղի հարցը Մադրիդյան սկզբունքներով պետք ա լուծվի: Իսկ ինչի՞ ոչ մեկ իշխանություններին չի մեղադրում հողեր հանձնելու մտադրության մեջ:


Եթե իշխանություններին սենց ատամներով պաշտպանողներ հայտնվեն, ամեն ինչ էլ կասենք:

Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk

----------


## Վահե-91

> Եթե իշխանություններին սենց ատամներով պաշտպանողներ հայտնվեն, ամեն ինչ էլ կասենք:
> 
> Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk


Մադրդիդյան սկզբունքներին առաջին հերթին իշխանություններն են համաձայն ու կարան դրանց տակ ստորագրեն (եթե արդեն չեն ստորագրել): Իսկ ՀԱԿ-ը, ինչ ճիշտն ա, չի դառնա իշխանություն: Ստացվում ա, որ հող հանձնելը իրագործում ա ներկայիս իշխանությունը, բայց թուք ու մուրը Լևոնն ա ուտում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե իշխանություններին սենց ատամներով պաշտպանողներ հայտնվեն, ամեն ինչ էլ կասենք:
> 
> Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk


Բյուր և մյուսներ... եթե վաղը ռազմական գործողություններ սկսեն դուք սատարելու, պաշտպանելու ե՞ք էս իշխանություններին էդ կռվի մեջ... կամ եթե ասեց գնում ենք 800 հեկտարը հետ բերենք ու Եվլախը գրավենք, մեջքին կանգնելու ե՞ք, սատարելու ե՞ք...

----------


## Vaio

Անկախ ամեն ինչից՝ Լևոնի լավ կամ վատ լինելուց, Լևոնի *անկեղծությունը*, *գաղտնիքների* պարզաբանումը ԼՂՀ-ի հարցի հետ կապված, Լևոնի՝ մանրամասն, դետալային բացատրելը, հարգանքի է արժանի: 
Խոսքը Հ1 և Կենտրոն հեռուստաալիքներով ելույթների մասին է: 

Այսքան ժամանակ, այսքան տարի ոչ մի քաղաքական գործիչ այսքան բան չէր ասել ԼՂՀ-ի մասին: 

Լևոնի՝ նշված երկու հաղորդումից հետո ԶԼՄ-ների, օգտատերերի բուռն քննարկումը խոսում է այն մասին, որ Լևոնը ինտելեկտուալ առումով ընդունելի է, ծանրակշիռ է: 


_Հ.Գ. Իմ գրածը չի նշանակում, թե ես բացարձակապես համաձայն եմ Լևոնի բոլոր ասածների հետ:_

----------

Mephistopheles (31.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Լիոն ջան, ուղղակի էրեխեքի արյուն էին մեջտեղ բերում մեր հուզական լարերի հետ խաղալու համար, ասեցի՝ ես էլ հուզական խաղ տամ: Գրողը տանի, ամեն ինչ մի կողմ, էդ տարածքները չորուցամաք հող չեն, էնտեղ մարդիկ են ապրում: Ո՞նց կարելի ա մարդկանց իրանց տներից հանել էսպիսի քաղաքական խաղերի համար:
> 
> Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk


Բյուր ջան, իմ համար ամենաանցանկալի բանն եմ գրել: Երբ էս թեմայում ինձ հարցը տվել էին, գրել էի, որ ես լավ լուծում կհամարեմ, որ իրենց խաղաղ գոյությունն էդ տարածքում կապահովվի: Բայց գիտեի, որ էդքան էլ իրատեսական բան չեմ ասում:

Դու կարող ես զգայացունչ բաներ գրել ու աչքս խոթել, ես դա կհասկանամ: 

Բայց չես կարող հերքել, որ տարեկան 50000 մարդ Հայաստանը լքում ա՝ չստանալով արժանի փոխհատուցում: Որ պատերազմի դեպքում էդ մարդիկ կանգնելու են ոչ միայն տունը կորցնելու, այլ կյանքը կորցնելու վտանգի առաջ: Ու չեն ստանալու փոխհատուցում: Իսկ ես ասում եմ, որ այդ 4-6 հազար բնակիչը պետք է առավել քան արժանի փոխհատուցում ստանան, ապահովվի իրանց կենցաղը, ապրուստի պայմանները ու ուրիշ բաներ:

Կարաք պոպուլիստական լոլոներ կարդաք, ձեր գործն ա, բայց կան դեպքեր, երբ հարյուրհազարների ապահովության համար պետք է մի քանի հազարին քո չուզած անհարմարությունը տաս, բայց համարժեք փոխհատուցելով:

----------

Արէա (31.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Կարճ ասած մնաց 3 օր՝ չորրորդ օրը կերևա ՀԱԿ ողջ այս խայտառակության արդյունքը  Ու էս լավա՝ սպասվող խայտառակ արդյունքը ցույց կտա, թե մեր ժողովուրդը ոնց է վերաբերվող նման դավաճանական քարոզչությանը: Լևոնի իրական դեմքի մասին *լավ է ասված* - 
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Понимая, что эти выборы, вероятнее всего, станут последними для него, нарциссообразный старик исступленно требует сдать армянские земли в том числе и для того, чтобы удовлетворить собственные больные амбиции и победно возопить: "Я был прав, я, я, я..." Иначе не объяснить поистине маниакальное желание перечеркнуть итоги Арцахского национально-освободительного движения и вновь поставить армянский народ на край гибели.


Հայաստանում եթե կան դավաճաններ, դրանք կեղծ պատմաբաններն են:
Բարի գիշեր, իմ դավաճան բարեկամ:

----------


## Chuk

> Եսի՞մ, ֆբ-ում շատ եմ տեսնում, որ գրում են էդ մասին, որ ՀԱԿ-ը միտք չունի անցնելու, ուղղակի պատվեր են կատարում, բլաբլա: Բայց ինձ թվում ա՝ կանցնեն ու էդ ժամանակ արդեն ավելի բաց կհամագործակցեն:
> 
> Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk


ՀԱԿ-ը կարող է անցնի, կարող է և չէ: ՀԱԿ-ի իշխանության հետ համագործակցելու մասին բոլոր պնդողները կամ հիմար են, կամ պատվեր կատարող: Խոսքս հրապարակային գործիչների մասին է: Դուք ինչ կտերի ներքո կլինեք, էական չի:

----------


## Gayl

> ՀԱԿ-ը կարող է անցնի, կարող է և չէ: ՀԱԿ-ի իշխանության հետ համագործակցելու մասին բոլոր պնդողները կամ հիմար են, կամ պատվեր կատարող: Խոսքս հրապարակային գործիչների մասին է: Դուք ինչ կտերի ներքո կլինեք, էական չի:


Ոնց էական չի? Ընտրողը մենք ենք և հետո կարծեմ Լևոնի ամենաիրական ցանկությունը ժողովրդին ճիշտ ուղղությամբ ուղղորդելն ա, իսկ մեր պես մտածողները ակումբով չեն սահմանափակվում։

----------


## Chuk

> Ոնց էական չի? Ընտրողը մենք ենք և հետո կարծեմ Լևոնի ամենաիրական ցանկությունը ժողովրդին ճիշտ ուղղությամբ ուղղորդելն ա, իսկ մեր պես մտածողները ակումբով չեն սահմանափակվում։


Էական չի Բյուրի, Լիոնի ու էլի մի քանիսի կտերը տակ լինելը: Դրանք ես փոխել չեմ կարող: Իրանք ունեն իրենց նախապաշարմունքը:

Իսկ ընդհանուր հայտարարում եմ, պնդում, որ ՀԱԿ-ՀՀԿ համագործակցություն անհնար է, որ էդ պնդողները (լրագրողներ, հրապարակախոսներ, քաղ գործիչներ), կուտ են տալիս:

Ու որ տենց էլ շատերը չհասկացան, չկարողացան տարբերակել պարզ ու անկեղծ խոսքը, մտահոգությունը, իրենց մատուցվող պոպուլիզմից ու կեղծավորությունից:

Գնամ քնելու, վաղն էլ ա բարդ օր իմ համար: Բարի գիշեր:

----------


## Gayl

> Էական չի Բյուրի, Լիոնի ու էլի մի քանիսի կտերը տակ լինելը: Դրանք ես փոխել չեմ կարող: Իրանք ունեն իրենց նախապաշարմունքը:
> 
> Իսկ ընդհանուր հայտարարում եմ, պնդում, որ ՀԱԿ-ՀՀԿ համագործակցություն անհնար է, որ էդ պնդողները (լրագրողներ, հրապարակախոսներ, քաղ գործիչներ), կուտ են տալիս:
> 
> Ու որ տենց էլ շատերը չհասկացան, չկարողացան տարբերակել պարզ ու անկեղծ խոսքը, մտահոգությունը, իրենց մատուցվող պոպուլիզմից ու կեղծավորությունից:
> 
> Գնամ քնելու, վաղն էլ ա բարդ օր իմ համար: Բարի գիշեր:


Քաքաղաքականության մեջ անհնար ոչինչ չկա։ Ես էլ չեմ հավատում էդպիսի բանի, բայց դա ոչինչ չի փոխում։

----------


## Mephistopheles

Լևոնը 2007-ից էլ ասել էր որ ղարաբաղի հարցում ինքը չի խանգարելու և օգնելու ա իշխանություններին... հլա մի քանի անգամ էլ հանրահավաքները դադարացրին ղարաբաղյան բանակցությունների ինտենսիվության պատճառով...

էսի նորություն չի... ինքն էլ ասել ա, տելեվիզըրով, որ չի կազմի...

կխոսաք երբ որ կազմի...

----------


## Lion

> Լևոնն ասեց, որ համաձայն ա իշխանությունների հետ, որ  Ղարաբաղի հարցը Մադրիդյան սկզբունքներով պետք ա լուծվի: Իսկ ինչի՞ ոչ մեկ իշխանություններին չի մեղադրում հողեր հանձնելու մտադրության մեջ:


Բյուրը լավ ասաց, բայց ավելացնեմ՝ հլը թող իշխանությունները փորձեն ռեալ հողեր հանձնել, կբզկտենք: Բայց ես արդեն ասացի, իշխանությունները ձև են տալիս, այն դեպքում, երբ ՀԱԿ-ն ու Լևոնը անկեղծ են:




> Անկախ ամեն ինչից՝ Լևոնի լավ կամ վատ լինելուց, Լևոնի *անկեղծությունը*, *գաղտնիքների* պարզաբանումը ԼՂՀ-ի հարցի հետ կապված, Լևոնի՝ մանրամասն, դետալային բացատրելը, հարգանքի է արժանի: 
> Խոսքը Հ1 և Կենտրոն հեռուստաալիքներով ելույթների մասին է: 
> 
> Այսքան ժամանակ, այսքան տարի ոչ մի քաղաքական գործիչ այսքան բան չէր ասել ԼՂՀ-ի մասին: 
> 
> Լևոնի՝ նշված երկու հաղորդումից հետո ԶԼՄ-ների, օգտատերերի բուռն քննարկումը խոսում է այն մասին, որ Լևոնը ինտելեկտուալ առումով ընդունելի է, ծանրակշիռ է: 
> 
> 
> _Հ.Գ. Իմ գրածը չի նշանակում, թե ես բացարձակապես համաձայն եմ Լևոնի բոլոր ասածների հետ:_


Օրինակ, էլի, ինչ գաղտնիք բացեց, որ չգիտեինք - ես, ճիշտն ասած, երկու ինտերվյուներն էլ լսել եմ, առանձնապես նոր բան չեմ լսել, հատկապես երկրորդում: Դե իսկ բուռն քննարկումների պահով՝ է ելել, ազգին զայրացնող, անընդունելի բաներ է ասում, քննարկում ենք - նույն կերպ, որ ասեր, ասենք, Եղեռն չի եղել, ավելի բուռն կքննարկեինք...




> Հայաստանում եթե կան դավաճաններ, դրանք կեղծ պատմաբաններն են:
> Բարի գիշեր, իմ դավաճան բարեկամ:


Կեղծ պատմաբանը հեչ լավ բան չի՝ աստված փրկի դրանցից  :Smile:  Բարի լույս, իմ զգայացունց բարեկամ - մնաց 2 օր  :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Էս էլ նենց, ի միջի այլոց, որ դեմոգրաֆիական խնդիրներ ոչ միայն մենք ունենք։ http://armtimes.com/hy/article/108279

----------

Գաղթական (31.03.2017)

----------


## Lion

Էս էլ թարմ լուրերը մեր կեղծ խաղասերների համար հաքինազից-


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Ильхам Алиев: «Нагорному Карабаху никогда не будет предоставлена независимость»

----------

S.L.V. (31.03.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Էս էլ նենց, ի միջի այլոց, որ դեմոգրաֆիական խնդիրներ ոչ միայն մենք ունենք։ http://armtimes.com/hy/article/108279


այ, որ Նախիջևանը փոխզիջեյին մեզ, հոմ էս օրին չէին լինի..
համ արտագաղթն ու կոռուպցիան կվերանար, համ ծնելիությունը կբարձրանար, համ էլ՝ ամենակարևորը՝ խաղաղվելով կբարիդրացիանայինք...

----------

Lion (31.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Էս էլ թարմ լուրերը մեր կեղծ խաղասերների համար հաքինազից-
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Ильхам Алиев: «Нагорному Карабаху никогда не будет предоставлена независимость»


«Հարյուր տարի էլ անցնի, Ադրբեջանը չի ճանաչելու Ղարաբաղի անկախությունը: Չկա այդպիսի բան: Ղարաբաղի անկախությունը ճանաչելու է միջազգային հանրությունը», Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան, գուցե ոչ բառացի:

Սա խոսքը չհասկացողների համար:

----------

John (01.04.2017), Աթեիստ (31.03.2017), Արէա (31.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Էս էլ նենց, ի միջի այլոց, որ դեմոգրաֆիական խնդիրներ ոչ միայն մենք ունենք։ http://armtimes.com/hy/article/108279


Այ տես, էս մասին չէինք մտածել: Լավ բան ասիր: ՈՒրեմն կարող ենք սպասենք, մինչև իրանք պրծնեն:

Բայց դե սա դնելուց առաջ լավ կլիներ լիքը ցուցանիշներ իրար կողք դնել. երկու պետություններում բնակիչների առկա քանակը, արտագաղթի քանակը, տեմպերը, ծնելիության նվազման տոկոսը և այլն:

Մենք ունենք լրջագույն խնդիր ու համեմատվելը ստեղ տեղին չի:

----------


## Lion

> «Հարյուր տարի էլ անցնի, Ադրբեջանը չի ճանաչելու Ղարաբաղի անկախությունը: Չկա այդպիսի բան: Ղարաբաղի անկախությունը ճանաչելու է միջազգային հանրությունը», Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան, գուցե ոչ բառացի:
> 
> Սա խոսքը չհասկացողների համար:


Ու այս պայմաններում հողեր զիջելն ու միջազգային այսպես կոչված հանրության ողորմածության նվրա հույս դնելը իրոք որ <հանճարեղ> միտք է: Այս առումով հետաքրքիր է, որ միտքը եկել է իրեն պատմաբան համարողի գլխում - սրան մեր պատմությունն իրոք որ ոչինչ չի սովորեցրել...

----------

S.L.V. (31.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Ու այս պայմաններում հողեր զիջելն ու միջազգային այսպես կոչված հանրության ողորմածության նվրա հույս դնելը իրոք որ <հանճարեղ> միտք է: Այս առումով հետաքրքիր է, որ միտքը եկել է իրեն պատմաբան համարողի գլխում - սրան մեր պատմությունն իրոք որ ոչինչ չի սովորեցրել...


Ուծյու

----------


## Գաղթական

ասումա՝ ձեր արած մատաղը ընդունելի լինի

----------


## Lion

Արտակ, վարկանիշում վիրավորանք ուղարկելն էլ է վիրավորանք, տեղյակ էիր? Եթե այո՝ գուցե վիրավորողի հանդեպ միջոցներ ձեռնարկեիր? Մեկը՝ մի երդվյալ լևոնական, ինձ վարկանիշում անձնական վիրավորանք հասցրեց: Իհարկե, մեծ հաշվով դավաճանական գաղափարախոսություն քարոզողներից ես չեմ վիրավորվում, բայց դե ամեն դեպքում, հանուն ֆորումի, մի հատ... ինքդ քեզ կպատժես  :Smile:  Օրինակ՝ սամասիլլա տարբերակով...

Ինչ վերաբերվում է քո հանրահայտ ս...րին իմ վարկանիշում, ապա մի անհանգստացիր, եղբայր, հեսա, երկու օր մնաց, ու էդ նույն բանը ձեզ հետ կլինի՝ քաղաքական ս...ր...

----------


## Chuk

Մհեր, բացի, վարկանիշիս տեքստ էլի կարդա

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Վիշապ

> Բյուր և մյուսներ... եթե վաղը ռազմական գործողություններ սկսեն դուք սատարելու, պաշտպանելու ե՞ք էս իշխանություններին էդ կռվի մեջ... կամ եթե ասեց գնում ենք 800 հեկտարը հետ բերենք ու Եվլախը գրավենք, մեջքին կանգնելու ե՞ք, սատարելու ե՞ք...


Ապեր, մենք մենակ պաշտպանելու ենք այս իշխանություններին, եթե իրենք հողեր հանձնեն/նվիրեն։ Կապիտուլյացիան էլ չի խանգարի։ Որ միջազգային ուժերը ցանկություն հայտնեն մեզ ռեժիմով սեքըս անելու, ոչ միայն պաշտպանելու ենք, շալվարներս իջեցնելու ու վազելու ենք, միևնույն ժամանակ գոռալով «պայքար, պայքար մինչև վե՛րջ»,  «խաղաղություն, բարիդրացիությու՛ն», «Սերժիկ, հեռացի՛ր»… Չէ, վերջինը չենք գոռալու…

----------

Lion (31.03.2017), Տրիբուն (01.04.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Լևոնը 2007-ից էլ ասել էր որ ղարաբաղի հարցում ինքը չի խանգարելու և օգնելու ա իշխանություններին... հլա մի քանի անգամ էլ հանրահավաքները դադարացրին ղարաբաղյան բանակցությունների ինտենսիվության պատճառով...
> 
> էսի նորություն չի... ինքն էլ ասել ա, տելեվիզըրով, որ չի կազմի...
> 
> կխոսաք երբ որ կազմի...


Հենց սենց էլ լինում է համագործակցությունը, կարևոր չի կամա, թե ակամա։ Բա ուրիշ ո՞նց է լինում։ Իսկ համագործակցության արդյուքնում ՀՀԿ-ի իշխանությունը հնարավորինս անխափան ձևով վերատրադրվում է (մուտիլովկան ու ջուր պղտորոցին շատերի համար ցանկալի արդյունքներ են տալիս)։ Փաստերն ենք նշում։ Մի հատ էլ ամփոփենք հատուկ մտավոր դժվարություններ ունեցողների համար՝ ամրապնդվում է ավազակների իշխանությունը, իսկ խաղաղությունը՝ մեկ ա չի լինում։
Ու, նենց չի, որ մենակ Լևոնն ա քամի անողը։ Լիքը մոլի հավատացյալներ՝ «փայլու՜ն դիվանագետ», «միա՜կ անկեղծ քաղաքագետ», «բարձր պրոֆեսիոնալիզմ» ու էլի նման հիացական ու հավայի ցնծություններով էս ծաղրածուին կյանք ու շունչ են տալիս, քարկապ ենք ընկնում ու մոռանում ենք ակտուալ խնդիրները, ու շարունակվում է բորշությունը լոքշ։

----------

Lion (31.03.2017), Տրիբուն (01.04.2017)

----------


## Lion

> Մհեր, բացի, վարկանիշիս տեքստ էլի կարդա
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Դե միջոցներ ձեռնարկիր, հարգելի մոդերատոր՝ վիրավորում են ֆորումի մասնակցին: Ի դեպ ասած՝ այն, որ զայրանում ես, նշանակում է՝ վստահ չես քո ճշտին: Ես ողջ այս քարոզչությունը նմանեցնում եմ կոմունիստների քարոզչությանը 1919-1920 թթ. Հայաստանում: Արդյունքը հայտնի է, կորցրինք Կարսի մարզը:

----------

S.L.V. (31.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Մհեր, բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր հանդգնում են ինձ և/կամ իմ տեսակետը կրողներին դավաճան անվանել, ես աշոտյան եմ անում։ Իսկ եթե հանդգնեն մի օր առերեա, դեմառդեմ տենց բան ասել, մի հատ էլ թաթալոշ կտամ։ Ավել ուշադրություն չեմ դարձնի։ Եթե ներողություն խնդրես էդ ձևակերպումներիդ համար, ես էլ քեզնից ներողություն կխնդրդմ աշոտյան անելու համար՝ համապատասխան  գրառումները ու վարկանիշը ջնջելով։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lion

Ուզում ես ջնջիր, ուզում ես մի ջնջիր՝ մի տեսակ չի հուզում: Որ հանդիպենք ու եթե կարողանաս թաթալոշ տալ՝ մի լավ էլ պատասխան կստանաս, իսկ, պատերազմական ժամանակի օրենքներով էլ, հաշվի առ, ձեզ ու ձեր նմաններին պատի դեմ են կանգնեցնում ու... համազարկ: Սենց բաներ...

Լավ կյանքը ցույց կտա, ով է ճիշտ, ով սխալ: 

Մի հետաքրքիր կարծիք - 

Իլհամ Ալիևը իր դերի մեջ է.

Վերջին շրջանում Հայաստանում տարատեսակ խոսակցությունների մեջ իր տեղը ուներ «Հող հանձնենք» և «Ոչ մի թիզ հող» թեմաները: Այս ամենին կարծես հեռավոր Բաքվից լուռ հետևում էր Իլհամ Ալիևը: Վերջապես անձամբ նրա պատասխանն էլ չուշացավ այս թեմայի շուրջ: Մինչ այս նրան ենթարկվող լրատվականները մի քանի անգամ այս թեմայի շուրջ հայնտել էին «իրենց» կարծիքները, բայց Իլհամը որոշեց սեփական շուրթերով խառնվի այս հարցին:

«Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի կոնֆլիկտը Ադրբեջանի ներքին խնդիրն է և ոչ մի երկիր, միջազգային կազմակերպություն չի կարող միջամտել ադրբեջանի ներքին խնդիրներին». Այս նախադասության Ալիևը գրողի ծոցը ուղարկեց բոլոր միջազգային լպրծուն ու նավթի գնով ծախված կազմակերպություններին: Այս հայտարարությամբ Ալիևը նաև գրողի ծոցը ուղարկեց այն բոլոր հայերին, ովքեր Հայաստանի /Արցախի/ փրկությունը տեսնում են այլ երկրների ու կազմակերպությունների ձեռքում: Առաջին դեպքը չէ, երբ Իլհամ Ալիևը այսպես է վարվում տարբեր տեսակի կառույցների հետ, ովքեր մտածում են, թե կարող են խառնվել հայ-ադրբեջանական կոնֆլիկտին: Հասկանալի է, որ նավթադոլարներով ու սև իկռայով հարուստ այս մարդը դեռ այնքան ժամանակ այսպիսի հայտարարություններ կկատարի, քանի դեռ նույն միջազգային կառույցներում կան մարդիկ, ովքեր պատրաստ են ծնկի իջնել նրա առաջ հանուն մի քանի զրոներով գումարների:

Իսկ մենք դեռ հույսներս կապում ենք դրանց հետ: Զգուշանում ենք դրանցից: Փորձում ենք դրանց միջոցով խաղաղություն հաստատենք: Այդ ընթացքում սահմանին զոհվում է ևս մեկ հայ զինծառայող: Այդ ընթացքում Ալիևը ևս մեկ անգամ թքում է միջազգային կառույցների դեմքին:

Հայաստանի /Արցախի/ խաղաղության և անվտանգության միակ ու անփոխարինելի երաշխավորը դա հայ զինվորն ու սպան է: Ալիևը ցանկացած կրթված ու փոխկապավոր արտասահմանցու կարող է մի քանի միլիոն դոլարով գնել ու թքել նրա երեսին: Սակայն Ալիևի լեզուն անգամ չի կարող պտտվել հայ զինվորի մասին մեկ նախադասություն ասելու համար:

Փառք հայ զինվորին, մնացածը վաճառվում է:

*Ashot Asatryan ՖԲ էջից*

Հ.Գ. էսօր ՀԱԿ մոլորված քարոզիչը մեր դուռը թակեց՝ մեծ հաճույքով իրեն անհաջողություն ցանկացա և ժպտալով ճամփու դրեցի  :Smile:

----------

S.L.V. (31.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Մհեր, նման բնորոշումների համար քեզ լիքը քֆուր ա հասնում, բայց ես զահլա չունեմ քո մակարդակին իջնել։ Մնա խաղաղությամբ։ Մենք խաղաղությունը բերելու ենք նաև քո նմանների համար։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, վիրտուալ քաջությունդ թարգի էլի, վաղուց պիտի որ դուրս եկած լինեիր էն տարիքից, երբ ինտերնետով կոպտում ես դիմացինիդ - բան ունես ասելու, գաղափարիդ զոռ տուր, թե չէ... մախիդ ես զոռ տվել  :Smile:  

Է հա, պարզ է, կքրֆեք, բայց դե եթե գովեիք, դա ինձ համար վիրավորանք կլիներ - ձեզնից գովեստ ստանալը, հողերը հանձնելու ձեր այս դավաճանական քարոզի ֆոնին մի տեսակ վիրավորական կլիներ, էլի...

Ես ցաք ու ցրիվ արեցի ձեր ողջ գաղափարական հենքը՝ այս թեման վկա: Հիմի նեղսրտված ես, քո պրոբլեմն է, ինչ ասեմ, ուզում ես ինտերնետ վիրավորանքներ շաղ տալ, տուր՝ քո ֆորումն է, իր վարկանիշով: Մնացածի պահով կրկնեմ՝ այն, որ զայրանում ես, վկայում է այն մասին, որ ասելիք չունես - միշտ այդպես է, հավատա:

----------

S.L.V. (01.04.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Մհեր, բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր հանդգնում են ինձ և/կամ իմ տեսակետը կրողներին դավաճան անվանել, ես աշոտյան եմ անում։ Իսկ եթե հանդգնեն մի օր առերեա, դեմառդեմ տենց բան ասել, մի հատ էլ թաթալոշ կտամ։ Ավել ուշադրություն չեմ դարձնի։ Եթե ներողություն խնդրես էդ ձևակերպումներիդ համար, ես էլ քեզնից ներողություն կխնդրդմ աշոտյան անելու համար՝ համապատասխան  գրառումները ու վարկանիշը ջնջելով։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Չուկ ջան, մայիսին Հայաստան եմ գալիս, ու կարաս ինձ էլ չռփես կամ թաթալոշ տաս ձեռի հետ, եթե դա կօգնի խաղաղությանը հասնելուն :Ճ

----------

Lion (31.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, մայիսին Հայաստան եմ գալիս, ու կարաս ինձ էլ չռփես կամ թաթալոշ տաս ձեռի հետ, եթե դա կօգնի խաղաղությանը հասնելուն :Ճ


Վիշապ ջան, ես ընդհանրապես շատ խաղաղ ու ոչ կռվարար մարդ եմ։ Քո հետ հաճույքով գարեջուր կխմեմ, ոչ ուրիշ բան։ Իսկ տվյալ սուբյեկտը իրան ոչ կոռեկտ է պահել, թույլ տվել, ստացել է արժանի ընդամենը մեկ բառանի ուղղորդում, թե ինչ անի, որը հետո որոշել է հրապարակայնացնել։ 

Խոստովանեմ, որ ընդհանուր լարվածությունս բերեց նրան, որ սադրվեցի, չնայած այդ սուբյեկտը լավ կլինի առաջիկայում պատահմամբ ինձ չհանդիպի։ Անձնական մեր էդ զրույցը կջնջվի։ Մի բանում ինքը ճիշտ է, որպես ադմին ես չպիտի այդ ամենը թույլ տայի, այլ հենց սկզբից իրեն սաստեի ադմինիստրատիվ հնարավորություններով։

Գարեջուր կամ թեյ խմելուս առաջարկը լուրջ է, որ ստեղ լինես ու ցանկություն ունենաս, հաճույքով կհանդիպեմ քեզ։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lion

Արտ, բայց որ օբյեկտիվ նայենք, ես խոսեցի <դավաճանական քարոզչության> մասին, այլ ոչ թե, ասենք, քո անձի: Հա, Լևոնի անձի մասին խոսել եմ, բայց, կրկնում եմ, ոչ քո անձի - իսկ դու, իմ խաղաղասեր բարեկամ, իզուր տաքանում ես: Հա, կաշխատեմ քեզ առաջիկայում չհանդիպել  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, բայց որ օբյեկտիվ նայենք, ես խոսեցի <դավաճանական քարոզրության> մասին, այլ ոչ թե, ասենք, քո անձի: Հա, Լևոնի անձի մասին խոսել եմ, բայց, կրկնում եմ, ոչ քո անձի - իսկ դու, իմ խաղաղասեր բարեկամ, իզուր տաքանում ես: Հա, կաշխատեմ քեզ առաջիկայում չհանդիպել


Նորից կնայեմ, կարող ա սխալ եմ ընկալել ու ավելորդ տաքացել։ Չնայած հաջորդող գրառումներումդ հենց ինձ էիր գնդակահարության պատի տակ կանգնեցնում։

Լևոնին ինչքան էլ հարգեմ, հրապարակային գործիչ ա, նորմալ ա, որ սխալ հասկանալով կամ ուրիշ պատճառով իրա հասցեին բաներ գրվեն, ինչքան էլ չհամաձայվեմ։ 

Ի դեպ հաղորդման ժամանակ իր էդ արտահայտությունը, որ ոչմիթիզհողականներն իսկական դավաճան են, չեմ ընդունում։ Այլ ձևակերպում պետք է տար։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lion

Ահա, շնորհակալ եմ - ի դեպ, Լևոնի հենց նշածդ արտահայտությունը ինձ շատ էր վիրավորել՝ դրանից հետո իրեն մի լավ հայհոյեցի, տնեցիք էլ վախեցած վրաս էին նայում: Ի դեպ ասած, երկրորդ ինտերվյույում Լևոնը մի տեսակ ավելի և նյարդային էր, և հոգնած, և, կարծես՝ ձանձրացած, եթե չասենք ավելին: 

Ու նաև, ես կարծում եմ, որ, անձամբ ՀԱԿ քարոզչությանը չմասնակցելը իր կողմից մի մեծ տակտիկական սխալ էր - եթե ինքը պտտվեր երկրում, թեկուզ հենց այն բանի հաշվին, որ առաջին նախագահն է, ահագին պլյուսներ կբերեր իր քարոզին:

Ու նաև - ժողովուրդ, հենց նոր քարոզչությունն ավարտվեց ու սկսվեց լռության օրը...  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Ինքը քեզ նկատի չուներ, այլ քաղաքական պատասխանատվություն ստանձնածներին, բայց էական չի։ Ես տրաքում եմ, որ սենց հարցերում տարաձայնությունը կարող ա բերի իրար դավաճան պիտակելուն։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Chuk

Բայց նաև ասեմ, որ կարծում եմ, իրա էդ արտահայտության պատճառն էլ ա վիրավորվածությունը։ Ինչ տականք ասես (խսսքը նորից հրապարակային գործիչների, ոչ թե քաղաքացիների մասին ա), ինչ դեղնակտուց հայվան քաղաքական գործիչ ու վերլուծանան ասես չեն զլացել իրան դավաճան պիտակել։ 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lion

Արտակ, ախր, մարդու լեզուն էլ չի պտտվում, ոնց նայում ես, իր արարքը էդ բառի տակ է ընկնում  :Sad: 

Թարս ապտակ Ալիևից՝ ԼՏՊ-ին

Օրեր առաջ ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հայտարարել էր, որ Արցախի հիմնախնդրի լուծումը կանխորոշված է գերտերությունների կողմից, չենք կարող հաշվի չառնել միջազգային հանրության կարծիքը և որոշ տարածքների հանձնումից հետո Ադրբեջանը կհանդարտվի և կսկսվի բանակցությունների հաջորդ փուլը:

Այս հայտարարությունից մի քանի օր անց Ադրբեջանի նախագահ Իլհամ Ալիևը հայտարարում է, որ Արցախում տեղի ունեցած գործընթացները Ադրբեջանի ներքին գործերն են, ոչ մի միջազգային կազմակերպություն կամ երկիր իրավունք չունի միջամտել իրենց ներքին գործերին, իսկ խնդրի լուծումը հայկական զորքերի անհապաղ հեռացումն է գրավյալ տարածքներից՝ առանց նախապայմանների:

Սա թարս ապտակ էր Ալիևից՝ ԼՏՊ-ին և իր գաղափարը առաջ տանող խենթերին: Օրեր առաջ, երբ ամբողջ հանրությունը քննադատում և դատապարտում էր առաջին նախագահին, իր համակիրները իրար հերթ չտալով պաշտպանում էին ԼՏՊ-ի գաղափարները՝ հիմնավորելով, որ շատերը տեղյակ չեն Արցախի գործընթացներից:

Ինչպես տեսնում ենք տվյալ իրավիճակում հենց ԼՏՊ-ն է հայտնվել հիմար իրավիճակում: Առաջին նախագահը և յուր մանկլավիկները կոչ են անում հաշտություն կնքել և հողեր հանձնել մի պետության, որը ղեկավարության ամենաբարձր մակարդակով հայտարարում է ամբողջ Արցախը սեփական կազմում ներառելու մասին: Պատկերացրեք մի պահ, որ Կոնգրեսը գալիս է իշխանության և հանձնում տարածքները. այդ դեպքում մենք կունենանք խաբված իշխանություն ու ահագնացող վտանգ:

*Ararat Sahakyan ՖԲ էջից*

----------

S.L.V. (01.04.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (01.04.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Մհեր, ես իր գաղափարակիրն եմ էդ հարցում ու բացարձակ չեմ կիսում մոտեցումդ։ Մենք։էս հարցի արծարծումը կշարունակենք ընտրքւթյուններից հետո էլ, անկախ ԱԺ անցնել-չանցնելուց (քանի գնում ավելի նմանվում ա նրան, որ չենք անցնի, բայց էդ քո դավաղրությունների տեսության հետ բացարձակ կապ չունի։ Ու նաև կապ չունի խաղաղության հարցի հասարակության մեջ ընկալմամ տոկոսների հետ,։պարզապես ոչ մի կերպ չստացվեց ընտրություններն իսկապես քաղաքակամացնել, ու վճռողը մնում են այլ հարաբերությունները):

Էնպես որ համբերությամբ լցվեք։ Դեռ շատ է այս թեման շոշափվելու

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lion

Այո, այս թեման դեռ շատ կշարունակենք, հաստատ: Ի դեպ, Ալիևն էլ էշի մեկնա, փոխանակ հենց այս օրերին պուպուշ հայտարարություններ աներ ու, դրանով իսկ պադդեռժկա աներ Լևոնի քարոզչությանը, օգներ նրան իշխանության գալ ու հետո՝ *օգտվեր դրանից*, էշ-էշ, ոնց որ երեխա, որ էմոցիաներին է տրվում, մի բան ասաց, որը ավելի թուլացրեց Լևոնի քարոզչական դիրքերը:

Չկա, էլի, Ալիևին մոտ ուղեղի նշույլ, ոնց նայում ես, չկա:

----------


## Chuk

> Այո, այս թեման դեռ շատ կշարունակենք, հաստատ: Ի դեպ, Ալիևն էլ էշի մեկնա, փոխանակ հենց այս օրերին պուպուշ հայտարարություններ աներ ու, դրանով իսկ, պադդեռժկա աներ Լևոնի քարոզչությանը, օգներ նրան իշխանության գալ ու հետո՝ օգտվեր դրանից, էշ-էշ, ոնց որ երեխա, որ էմոցիաներին է տրվում, մի բան ասաց, որը ավելի թուլացրեց Լևոնի քարոզչական դիրքերը:
> 
> Չկա, էլի, Ալիևին մոտ ուղեղի նշույլ, ոնց նայում ես, չկա:


Ամեն ինչը քո՝ իրերին սխալ նայելու հետևանք է, ոչ ավելին  :Wink: 

Ես վստահ եմ, որ վաղ թե ուշ կհասկանաք  :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Այ տես, էս մասին չէինք մտածել: Լավ բան ասիր: ՈՒրեմն կարող ենք սպասենք, մինչև իրանք պրծնեն:
> 
> Բայց դե սա դնելուց առաջ լավ կլիներ լիքը ցուցանիշներ իրար կողք դնել. երկու պետություններում բնակիչների առկա քանակը, արտագաղթի քանակը, տեմպերը, ծնելիության նվազման տոկոսը և այլն:
> 
> Մենք ունենք լրջագույն խնդիր ու համեմատվելը ստեղ տեղին չի:


Այ որ նայած լինեիք կարող ա տենց վստահ չասեիք փոխզիջենք քանի չենք պրծել։ 
Ասենք ՀՀում մեկ կնոջը հաշվով 1.4 (http://www.unfpa.am/demographic-situation) երեխա ա գալիս իրենց մոտ 1.07
Մեր մոտ ծնելիությունը չի նվազում http://www.armstat.am/am/?id=11005&nid=126

Մնացածն էլ նայե՞նք, թե՞ հերիք ա

----------


## Chuk

> Այ որ նայած լինեիք կարող ա տենց վստահ չասեիք փոխզիջենք քանի չենք պրծել։ 
> Ասենք ՀՀում մեկ կնոջը հաշվով 1.4 (http://www.unfpa.am/demographic-situation) երեխա ա գալիս իրենց մոտ 1.07
> Մեր մոտ ծնելիությունը չի նվազում http://www.armstat.am/am/?id=11005&nid=126
> 
> Մնացածն էլ նայե՞նք, թե՞ հերիք ա


Կնայենք, զուտ հետաքրքրության համար կոնկրետ հաշվարկներ անելով: Բայց արդեն գրել էի, որ մենք ունենք լրջագույն խնդիր, ու համեմատվելը ստեղ տեղին չի:

----------


## Chuk

Հա, ու ի դեպ կփորձենք տարբեր աղբյուրներից նայել, պետական ցուցանիշներին ոչ մեր, ոչ իրանց, չեմ վստահում: Մի քիչ բարդ խնդիր ա, բայց կփորձենք: Հիմա չէ:

----------


## Lion

> Ամեն ինչը քո՝ իրերին սխալ նայելու հետևանք է, ոչ ավելին 
> 
> Ես վստահ եմ, որ վաղ թե ուշ կհասկանաք


Այս ընտրությունները մի նորի սկիզբն են: Ինչ էլ լինի, ով էլ լինի - Հայաստանն այլևս չի լինի նախորդը: Այս ընտրությունների մասնակի արդյունքներից մեկն էլ կլինի հստակ քաղաքական ջրբաժանը՝ շատ գործիչների համար սա վերջին քաղաքական ակտն էր: Նման գործիչների տիպիկ օրինակ՝ ԼՏՊ, Դեմիրճյան, Գեղամյան և այլն: Լևոն Զուրաբյանի տիպի գործիչները դեռևս կլինեն, բայց, մոտավորապես այնպես, ինչպես ՀՀՇ գործիչները 1998-ից հետո՝ դանդաղ հանգողներ:

----------


## Chuk

> Այս ընտրությունները մի նորի սկիզբն են: Ինչ էլ լինի, ով էլ լինի - Հայաստանն այլևս չի լինի նախորդը: Այս ընտրությունների մասնակի արդյունքներից մեկն էլ կլինի հստակ քաղաքական ջրբաժանը՝ շատ գործիչների համար սա վերջին քաղաքական ակտն էր: Նման գործիչների տիպիկ օրինակ՝ ԼՏՊ, Դեմիրճյան, Գեղամյան և այլն: Լևոն Զուրաբյանի տիպի գործիչները դեռևս կլինեն, բայց, մոտավորապես այնպես, ինչպես ՀՀՇ գործիչները 1998-ից հետո՝ դանդաղ հանգողներ:


Տեսնես երբ եք հոգնելու Լևոնին թոշակի ուղարկելուց: Արդեն 20-30 տարի ա թոշակի եք ուղարկում, չեք զգում, որ համառ ա, չի գնալու  :Jpit:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Կնայենք, զուտ հետաքրքրության համար կոնկրետ հաշվարկներ անելով: Բայց արդեն գրել էի, որ մենք ունենք լրջագույն խնդիր, ու համեմատվելը ստեղ տեղին չի:


Իսկ եթե պարզվի որ իրենք էլ լրջագույն խնդիրներ ունեն, կարո՞ղ ա ամեն դեպքում չփոխզիջենք ափալ–թափալ

----------

Lion (01.04.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (01.04.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ եթե պարզվի որ իրենք էլ լրջագույն խնդիրներ ունեն, կարո՞ղ ա ամեն դեպքում չփոխզիջենք ափալ–թափալ


Ներս ջան, ախր էն առաջին գրառմանս առաջին տողի փոքրիկ «հեգնանքը» քեզ պատասխան չտվեց, որ էս ամեն ինչը շատ լավ քննարկված ու հաշվի առած ա:

----------


## Lion

Այ Ներսես ջան, ինչ փոխզիջել, Ալիևի այսօրվա հայտարարությունները նայիր: Մարդն ասումա՝ սկիտիր եղեք, էդ հարցով չգաք մոտս, մենք ասում ենք՝ կլնիիի գաաանք? Ինքն ասումա, սաղ իմնա, մենք ասում ենք, կլնի մի մասը տանք, դու քեզ պուպուշ պահես, ինքը խնդումա, մենք... ողորմելի վիճակում ենք  :Sad: 

Զգում ես ուր ենք հասել?

----------


## Chuk

> Այ Ներսես ջան, ինչ փոխզիջել, Ալիևի այսօրվա հայտարարությունները նայիր: Մարդն ասումա՝ սկիտիր եղեք, էդ հարցով չգաք մոտս, մենք ասում ենք՝ կլնիիի գաաանք? Ինքն ասումա, սաղ իմնա, մենք ասում ենք, կլնի մի մասը տանք, դու քեզ պուպուշ պահես, ինքը խնդումա, մենք... ողորմելի վիճակում ենք 
> 
> Զգում ես ուր ենք հասել?


Նորից ներքին հռետորաբանությունը դիվանագիտությունից տարբերել չկարողանալու դասական օրինակ  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

Այ քեեզ բաաանն - բա մենք ինչ գառանտիա ունենք, որ սա հենց ներքին հռետորաբանություն է, այլ ոչ՝ լիարժեք, արտաքին պահվածք? Ունեք գոնե մեկ ապացույց, որ Ալիևի իրական մտադրություններն այլ են? Արտակ, ի դեպ ասած, քաղաքական գործիչները հաճախ հենց նման խոսքերի գերի են մնում, իսկ եթե դու կարծում ես, որ նման խոսքերից հետո Ալիևն ի վիճակի է առանց իր իշխանությունը պայթեցնելու հակառակ մի որևէ բան անել, ապա, կներես, բայց դու քաղաքականությունից բան չես հասկանում - նման պարագայում քաղաքական գործիչները մնում են իրենց խոսեքրի *գերի*:

Հիմա նայիր, Արտակ, դուք առաջարկում եք մեր *կենաց ու մահու* հարցը, 5.000-ամյա ազգի գոյության հարցը ընդհանրապես և իմ, կնոջս, մորս ու երկու մանկահասակ երեխաներիս կյանքն ու առողջությունը, ապագան, մասնավորապես դնել խաղասեղանին զուտ այն բանին հավատալով, որ սա <ներքին հռետորաբանություն> է - դուք իրավունք ունեք նման ռիսկ անել՝ բարոյական, քաղաքական իրավունք ունեք? Իսկ եթե սա իրոք Ալիևի համոզմունքն է, ինչ գառանտիաներ ունեք? Չասես դեմիլիտարիզացված զոնայի կամ խաղաղապահների մասին, ես դրանք փշրեցի նախորդ պոստերում ու դու դրանց ըստ էության չես պատասխանել, դրանք չասես ու... *բայց ինչ ասես*?

----------

S.L.V. (01.04.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (01.04.2017), Գաղթական (01.04.2017), Տրիբուն (01.04.2017)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ներս ջան, ախր էն առաջին գրառմանս առաջին տողի փոքրիկ «հեգնանքը» քեզ պատասխան չտվեց, որ էս ամեն ինչը շատ լավ քննարկված ու հաշվի առած ա:


Հիմա «ամեն ինչը շատ լավ քննարկված ու հաշվի առած ա», թե՞ «Կնայենք, զուտ հետաքրքրության համար կոնկրետ հաշվարկներ անելով»։

----------


## Chuk

> իսկ եթե դու կարծում ես, որ նման խոսքերից հետո Ալիևն ի վիճակի է առանց իր իշխանությունը պայթեցնելու հակառակ մի որևէ բան անել


Եթե ինքը չկարողացավ իր խոսքերից հետո հակառակն անել, ապա փոխզիջում չի լինի, ի՞նչ խնդիր: Փոխզիջումը կլինի, երբ ինքն առարկայական քայլ կանի իր խոսքերի դեմ:

Իսկ եթե դու ի սկզբանե ասում ես, ինքը պատրաստ չի, ուրեմն չի լինի, ուրեմն քո կողմից բան չես անում խնդիրը հանգուցալուծելու համար:

Բանակցությունները պետք է լինեն ու պետք է ձգտես նրան, որ ինքը գա ընդառաջ: Չեկավ, չի լինի փոխզիջում:

Բանակցություններին զուգահեռ դու պետք է շարունակես հզորացնել քո բանակը, լուծել երկրի մյուս խնդիրները՝ հնարավորինս:

Սրանք էնքան պարզ բաներ են, որ զարմանում եմ, որ գրելու կարիք կա: Հերիք ա աստվածացնեք Ալիևին:

----------

Արէա (01.04.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Հիմա «ամեն ինչը շատ լավ քննարկված ու հաշվի առած ա», թե՞ «Կնայենք, զուտ հետաքրքրության համար կոնկրետ հաշվարկներ անելով»։


Ես ու դու կնայենք կոնկրետ թվերով, որից հետո կբացատրեմ, անհրաժեշտության դեպքում, թե էդ թվերն ինչի էդքան կարևոր չեն: Ինչի կարևոր չի, իրանք ունեն դեմոգրաֆիկ խնդիր թե չէ:

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, ինձ համար Ալիևը, մեղա քեզ Տեր, աստված չի և նույնիսկ միջակ խելքի տեր մարդ էլ չի՝ նա լկստված մի լակոտ է, որ կուշտ ապրել է ու հիմա էլ հոր ստեղծածն է վայելում: Հլը թող իր ուժերով, թրծված կյանքով իշխանության գար, տես ոնց մատների վրա կխաղացներ մեզ էս վտանգավոր իրավիճակում՝ ԼՏՊ այս քարոզչության ֆոնին: Բարեբախտաբար՝ չարեց, չկարողացավ, էմոցիաներին տրվեց... դեբիլը  :Smile:  Բայց նաև ես Լևոնի վրա սրա համար եմ ջղայնացած՝ ինչու մեզ հարվածի տակ դրեց, իսկ եթե Ալիևը խելոք լիներ ու օգտվեր, իսկ եթե մարդիկ լսեին Լևոնին ու մենք սկսեինք իրար կոկորդ կրծել? Այ սա, ի դեպ ասած, ես Լևոնին չեմ ներում, սա իր բոլոր մեղքերի գագաթնակետն էր՝ իր ամբիցիաների համար նման հարվածի տակ դնել ազգին ու պետությանը, օգտագործել իր հեղինակությունը անձնական ամբիցիաներ բավարարելու համար, բայց նաև՝ վտանգելով բոլորիս:

Հիմա նայիր, դու ասում ես. <_Փոխզիջումը կլինի, երբ ինքն առարկայական քայլ կանի իր խոսքերի դեմ_> - որևէ մեկը ու մասնավորապես՝ ես, դրա դեմ բան ասել ենք? Ոչ: Մեկը ես ասում եմ՝ հլը թող ինքը քայլ այնի կամ, գոնե, քայլ անելու պատրաստակամություն դրսևորի, էդ ժամանակ նոր միայն մենք կքննարկենք, որը ոնց: Դուք ասում եք՝ չէէէ, եկեք սա ու սա հանձնենք և, ուշադրություն դարձրու, այն բանի ֆոնին, որ Ալիիևը ոչ քայլ է անում, ոչ էլ դրա պատրաստակամությունն է դրսևորում, այլ, անում է լրիվ հակառակը:

Հիշում ես իմ քվեարկությունը? Ես, չուզենալով, քվեարկեցի <Ժամանակի որևէ պահին, բարենպաստ պայմանների ու երաշխիքների դեպքում, կարող է լինել փոխզիջում, այդ թվում տարածք՝ կարգավիճակի դիմաց տարբերակով> տարբերակի օգտին - այսինքն, ինքս էլ տեսականորեն չեմ բացառում, որ, այո, եթե օր չէ մի օր, չգիտեմ ոնց, հստակ երաշխիքներ լինեն ու մեզ, մի հրաշքով ասեն, սենց, *չըխկ*, սա տալիս եք ու էլ կռիվ չի լինում, հա, մի բան տանք՝ սրտներս պնդացնելով, լացելով, ցավալով, բայց տանք մի բան, որ հարցն իր վերջնական լուծումը գտնի - ի դեպ ասած, մալադեց, հարցերը շատ ճկուն էիր կազմել, որ քո ուզած արդյունքը ստանաս ու մեկը ինձ ստիպեց ըստ էության ձեր օգտին քվեարկել: Բայց, ուշադրություն դարձրու՝ ոչ այս պահին տանք, ոչ հիմա՝ հետո, ապագայում, երբ պայմաններ կլինեն - չգիտեմ, երբ, ոնց, բայց մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ՝ *ոչ հիմա*!

Ու, մեր մեջ ասած, ես հույս ունեմ, որ մենք ի վերջո *կուժեղանանք, ուժեղ պետություն կստեղծենք*, իսկ Ադրբեջանը մի օր կպայթի՝ ներսից, ու հարցն ինքն իրեն կլուծվի և դեռ ավելին՝ մենք Կուրի աջ ափ դուրս կգանք: Ֆանտաստիկայի ժանրից չի ու սա չբացառել չի կարելի՝ Սիրիան ու Իրաքը վկա, ով կմտածեր, որ 2000-ականների Ասադի ծաղկող Սիրիան հիմա այս վիճակում կլինի, ով գիտի ինչ վիճակում կլինի Ադրբեջանը 5-6 տարի հետո...

----------

S.L.V. (01.04.2017), Վիշապ (01.04.2017), Տրիբուն (01.04.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> <Ժամանակի որևէ պահին, բարենպաստ պայմանների ու երաշխիքների դեպքում, կարող է լինել փոխզիջում, այդ թվում տարածք՝ կարգավիճակի դիմաց տարբերակով>


Ես հուսով եմ, որ մի օր կհասկանաք, որ մեր ասածը սա ա: Որ մենք չենք ասում ամեն գնով փոխզիջում:

Ուրիշ հարց, որ մենք ունենք ինֆորմացիա, որ ինքը սկզբունքային համաձայնությունը տվել ա: Բանակցություններում: Իսկ եթե պարզվի, որ դա բլեֆ ա, ապա բնականաբար չի լինի փոխզիջումը:

Ու որ մեր հիմնական խնդիրը տաբուները կոտրելն ու թեման քննարկելի դարձնելն էր: Հասնել նրան, որ մարդկանց գիտակցության մեջ տեղ անի, որ «ոչմիթիզ»-ը որևէ տեղ չտանող է, ու որ «Ժամանակի որևէ պահին, բարենպաստ պայմանների ու երաշխիքների դեպքում, կարող է լինել փոխզիջում, այդ թվում տարածք՝ կարգավիճակի դիմաց տարբերակով»:

Ես հարցման տեքստը պատահական չեմ ձևակերպել, կարող ես չհավատալ, բայց  ես մի փոքր ավելի հեռուն եմ նայում, քան դուք հիմա տեսնում եք:

----------

Արէա (01.04.2017)

----------


## Lion

Այսինքն՝ դուք ունեք ներքին ինֆորմացիա, որ. <ինքը սկզբունքային համաձայնությունը տվել ա: Բանակցություններում>: Իսկ կասես՝ ինչին - ուշադրություն դարձրու, սատանան մանրուքների մեջ է, մանավանդ նման հարցերում, երբ, մենք չգիտենք, ընդհանրապես տվել է համաձայնություն, թե ոչ և՝ ինչին է տվել ու ինչ կերպ:

Ու նաև երկրորդ հարցը՝ ենթադրենք ամեն ինչ այդպես է, ոնց ասացիր - միթե Հայաստանի այս պահի խնդիրը՝ գլխավոր խնդիրը, հենց սա էր, որ ՀԱԿ-ը հենց սրա վրա կառուցեց իր ողջ քարոզարշավը? Մի կողմ թողնենք այն, որ ՀԱԿ-ը ըստ էության փոշիացրեց իր շանսերը ԱԺ անցնելու, սա մի կողմ, բայց՝ միթե արժեր այսքան ուժ ու ռեսուրս ներդնել, այսքան մարդկանց գլուխ տանել *այս ուղղությամբ* - այլ խնդիր չկար՝ մոնոպոլիաներ, կոռուպցիա, իրավական անորակ դաշտ և այլն, և այլն, և այլն...

----------


## Chuk

> Ու նաև երկրորդ հարցը՝ ենթադրենք ամեն ինչ այդպես է, ոնց ասացիր - միթե Հայաստանի այս պահի խնդիրը՝ գլխավոր խնդիրը,


Այո: Սա է:

Մյուս բոլոր խնդիրներով մենք բազմիցս խոսել ենք ու բոլոր խոսացածներին տեր ենք :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Ընդհանրապես Կոնգրեսի ցանկացած խոսք (ելույթ, ասուլիս, հարցազրույց և այլն) սկսվել է նրանով, որ մեր երկրի առաջ կանգնած է երկու կարևորագույն խնդիր.

1. Արտաքին քաղաքականում Արցախի հիմնախնդիրը, որպես հետևանք սահմաններ, հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններ և այլն
2. Ներքին քաղաքականում ավազակեպտությունը՝ իր բոլոր հետևանքներով, կոռուպցիա, մենաշնորհներ, չարդարադատություն և այլն

Քանի որ ըստ էության միակ ուժն ենք, որ ռիսկ է անում հրապարակային կոնկրետ դիրքորոշում հայտնի, քանի որ ներքինի վերաբերող բոլոր հարցերը բազմիցս խոսվել ու բարձրաձայնվել են, միշտ թեման կոնկրետացել է Արցախի հիմնախնդրի վրա: Եղել է պարարտ դաշտ, որ մյուս թեկնածուները հերոս խաղան ու հարձակվեն մեր վրա: Իշխանությունն ու իշխանահպատակները իրենց քաջ ցույց տալու համար, ընդդիմադիրները՝ մեզնից ձայն փախցնելու համար: Բայց դժգոհ չեմ կոնկրետ ես, արդյունքում իսկապես ահագին տաբուներ կոտրվեցին:

----------


## Lion

Լավ, բայց ես կարծում եմ, որ Ղարաբաղի հարցը այս պահին Հայաստանի համար սկզբունքային չէ: Հիմնավորեմ - տես, վատ թե լավ, մենք սահմանը պահում ենք, այսինքն՝ թուրքը առաջ չի գալիս ու կռիվ չի լինում: Դուք ասում եք՝ այս պատերազմական վիճակը կլանում է մեր ռեսուրսները, ես ասում եմ՝ ոչ ու հազար անգամ ոչ - մեր ռեսուրսները կլանում է *ոչ բավարար կառավարումը*, այլ ոչ թե պատերազմը: 

Երբ ինձ նման բան են ասում, ես մի պարզ օրինակ եմ բերում՝ _պատերազմը, օրինակ, ինչ մեղք ունի, եթե մեր երկրում առանցքային տնտեսական ապրանքների նկատմամբ, որոնք տնտեսության աճի և երկրի տնտեսական բարեկեցության հիմքն են, կա փաստացի մոնոպոլիա, պատերազմը ինչ մեղք ունի_? Պատերազմն ու բանակն են խանգարում, որ այս հարցը լուծվի? Իհարկե ոչ!

Այս հարցով ուրիշներն էլ շատ ասացին՝ եթե մենք ձեր ուղով գնանք, էլի կմնանք մեր խնդիրների հետ, բայց՝ առանց հողերի մի մասի ու ավելի վտանգավոր դրության մեջ, իսկ այս առումով *Տրիբունը* լավ ասաց օրեր առաջ - հնարավոր է, որ մեր այս խարխլված պետական համակարգի պայմաններում այդ պարագայում մենք... չդիմանանք: Այսինքն՝ եկեք հլը ուժեղանանք, առաջնային խնդիրները լուծենք, նոր միայն մտնենք մի ռիսկային գոտի, իսկ դուք ասում եք՝ ոչ, եկեք մտնենք ռիսկային գոտի, ռիսկի միջով անցնենք և... ուժեղանանք: Բայց, հարգելիս, իսկ եթե... *ռիսկի տակ մնացինք*???

----------

S.L.V. (01.04.2017), Վիշապ (01.04.2017), Տրիբուն (01.04.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Լավ, բայց ես կարծում եմ, որ Ղարաբաղի հարցը այս պահին Հայաստանի համար սկզբունքային չէ: Հիմնավորեմ - տես, վատ թե լավ, մենք սահմանը պահում ենք, այսինքն՝ թուրքը առաջ չի գալիս ու կռիվ չի լինում: Դուք ասում եք՝ այս պատերազմական վիճակը կլանում է մեր ռեսուրսները, ես ասում եմ՝ ոչ ու հազար անգամ ոչ - մեր ռեսուրսները կլանում է *ոչ բավարար կառավարումը*, այլ ոչ թե պատերազմը:


Ես ասում եմ, որ թե պատերազմական վիճակն է կլանում, թե ոչ բավարար կառավարումը, ավազակապետությունը, չարդարատությունը, կոռուպցիան, հովանավորչությունը, թալանը և այլն:

Ես նաև ասում եմ, որ խաղաղության պայմաններում կառավարումը բավարարի բերելն ավելի հեշտ է, բայց էնպես չի, որ միանգամից կբերես

Բայց ես նաև ասում եմ, որ անկախ ռեսուրսների մսխման պատճառից, եթե ինքը կա, յուրաքանչյուր հաջորդ պահին մեր դիրքն ավելի թույլ է, շանսերն ավելի քիչ: Հարցը լուծելը կբերվի փոխզիջման թե պատերազմի, ռեսուրսների անընդհատ պակասելը մեր դիրքերը թուլացնում ու լավ արդյունքի շանսը փոքրանցում են:



Ու ես չեմ տեսնում, որ գործուն քայլ կատարվի կառավարման որակը լավացնելու համար: ՈՉ ՄԵԿԻ ԿՈՂՄԻՑ: Ակումբի կեսը ԵԼՔ ա ընտրում: Երկու տարի հետո գլխներիդ եք տալու, թե էս ինչ արիք: Լուծու՞մ է առաջարկում: Հզորացնելու՞ է:

----------


## Lion

Դե հա, պարզ է - ու այստեղ արդեն մենք մտնում նք մի ոլորտ, երբ չկան ճշտի հստակ չափանիշներ՝ դու այսպես ես ասում մենք՝ այլ կերպ, և ոչ մի չափանիշ չկա: Ես ասում եմ՝ չենք դիմանա, դու ասում ես՝ կդիմանանք, ես ասում եմ ռիսկը անընդունելի մեծ է, դու ասում ես՝ փորձենք, ես ասում եմ զգուշորեն երկրի վիճակը դզենք, դու ասում ես՝ սաղ միանգամից...

Ես չեմ ընդունում քո դիրքորոշումը՝ *ռիսկը* անընդունելի մեծ է, ընդ որում իմ կողմում են տրամաբանական, քաղաքական, միջազգային, տնտեսական, սոցիալ-հոգեբանական և էթնոլոգիական փաստարկներ, ինչպիսիք են, համապատասխանաբար.

- Չեն բանակցում նրա հետ, ով չի ուզում, չեն զիջում նրան, ով պատրաստ չէ զիջել ու քո զիջումը ընկալում է որպես թուլության նշան,
- Իրերի քաղաքական ներկա դասավորության պայմաններում, երբ Էրդողանն իրեն նոր Օսմանի տեղ է դրել, իսկ Ալիևն էլ լրիվ ցնդվել է, չես կարող բանակցել, զիջել կամ փոխզիջել,
- Միջազգային հանրությունը երբեք էլ միակամ չի եղել ու, նաև, մենք շատ ենք դրա երեսից տուժվել՝ 1920-1921 թվերը վկա,
- Քո երկրի տնտեսական խնդիրների գլխավոր մեղավորը պատերազմը չի,
- Զիջողին, հատկապես Կովկասում, միշտ թույլի տեղ են դնում և նրան միշտ արհամարում ու ճնշում են՝ խլելով նույնիսկ վերջին ունեցածը,
- Հայերն ու թուրքերը, որպես ազգեր, այլ ոչ թե որպես անհատներ, իրար հետ քաղաքակրթական, աշխարհայացքային հակասություններ ունեն և ուղղակի, նույնիսկ տեսականորեն էլ, չեն կարող խաղաղ ապրել միմյանց կողիքն՝ հիմա և այս տարածաշրջանում:

----------

S.L.V. (01.04.2017), Գաղթական (01.04.2017), Վիշապ (01.04.2017), Տրիբուն (01.04.2017)

----------


## S.L.V.

> Այո, այս թեման դեռ շատ կշարունակենք, հաստատ: Ի դեպ, Ալիևն էլ էշի մեկնա, փոխանակ հենց այս օրերին պուպուշ հայտարարություններ աներ ու, դրանով իսկ պադդեռժկա աներ Լևոնի քարոզչությանը, օգներ նրան իշխանության գալ ու հետո՝ *օգտվեր դրանից*, էշ-էշ, ոնց որ երեխա, որ էմոցիաներին է տրվում, մի բան ասաց, որը ավելի թուլացրեց Լևոնի քարոզչական դիրքերը:
> 
> Չկա, էլի, Ալիևին մոտ ուղեղի նշույլ, ոնց նայում ես, չկա:


Իսկ չես կարծում, որ ալիևին հեչ պետք էլ չի Արցախի հարցը լուծել? Քանի կա հարցը, ինքը կարումա երկրի բնակչությանը համախմբել մի գաղափարի - արտաքին թշնամու ուղղությամբ, դրանով իսկ կանխելով ներ քաղաքական ըմբոստությունն իր միապետական նկրտումների հանդեպ? Բա որ չլինի արտաքին թշնամի ժողովուրդն էլ "օկուպացիա"-ի մասին կմոռանա ու մնա ներքին իրողությունը: Իսկ նման իրավիճակում հաստատ ուշ թե շուտ ռեվալյուցիա կլինի իրանց մոտ: Էտ իրան հաստատ պետք չի:

Համաձայն եմ որ ալիևն ապուշա, բայց ինքը հաստատ ինքնուրույն չի մտածում: Խորհրդականներ ունի, որոնք իրա փոխարեն մտածում են ու չեմ կարծում, որ էտ խորհրդականներն էնքան ապուշ լինեն որ նման տարրական նրբությունները չհասկանային:

ալիևի խնդիրը Արցախը չի, իրա խնդիրն իշխանությունը պահելնա:

----------


## Chuk

> Դե հա, պարզ է - ու այստեղ արդեն մենք մտնում նք մի ոլորտ, երբ չկան շտի հստակ չափանիշներ՝ դու այսպես ես ասում մենք՝ այլ կերպ, և ոչ մի չաանիշ չկա: Ես ասում եմ՝ չենք դիմանա, դու ասում ես՝ կդիմանանք, ես ասում եմ ռիսկը անընդունելի մեծ է, դու ասում ես՝ փորձենք, ես ասում եմ զգուշորեն երկրի վիճակը դզենք, դու ասում ես՝ սաղ միանգամից..


Ես համարում եմ, որ խայտառակ մեծ է խնդրի լուծումը ձգձգելու ռիսկը:

Բայց արդեն, պարզվում ա, լռության օրն ա, գնամ լռեմ, մի քիչ կինո նայեմ, դինջանամ: Էլ վրաս հալ չկա:

----------


## S.L.V.

> Այ Ներսես ջան, ինչ փոխզիջել, Ալիևի այսօրվա հայտարարությունները նայիր: Մարդն ասումա՝ սկիտիր եղեք, էդ հարցով չգաք մոտս, մենք ասում ենք՝ կլնիիի գաաանք? Ինքն ասումա, սաղ իմնա, մենք ասում ենք, կլնի մի մասը տանք, դու քեզ պուպուշ պահես, ինքը խնդումա, մենք... ողորմելի վիճակում ենք 
> 
> Զգում ես ուր ենք հասել?


Մենակ թե մի ուղղում: "Մենք" չէնք ասում, ասումա մի որոշակի նեղ զանգված:

----------

Lion (01.04.2017)

----------


## Lion

Համաձայն եմ, բայց դե եթե ես լինեի Ալիևի տեղը՝ հաստատ կփորձեի *հայերի մոտ ջուր պղտորել*, բան չեմ կորցնում, միշտ էլ կարող եմ հետ կանգնել, իսկ փոխարենը շանս կա, որ Մհերն ու Արտակը իրար կոկորդ կկրծեն, իսկ ես էլ կօգտվեմ դրանից: Կրկնեմ՝ այ սա էր հենց Լևոնի վերջին ու ծանր մեղքերից մեկը, լավ էր, որ, փառք Աստծո, հետևանքները ծանր չեղան, թեև, վստահ եմ՝ եղան: 

Տեսեք, դուք կարծում եք ՀԱԿ այդ խաղաղասիրական պլակատներով երթերը Երևանում անհետևանք են անցնելու? Ադրբեջանում ուշադիր հետևում են այս ամենին և, վստահ եմ, նրանցից շատերը հիմա մտածում են, որ, ահաաաա, հայերի մոտ Ռուսական կայսրության 1917 թ-ի վիճակն է, հայերը հոգնել են պատերազմից, թուլացել են, իսկ դրա տրամաբանական հետևանքն է՝ սեղմել, ուժեղացնել ճնշումը, ավելի անզիջող դառնալ: Այսինքն, Լևոնի արարքի հետևանքով, բարեբախտաբար, ծանր բաներ չեղան, բայց այն, որ ադրբեջանցիներին հիմքեր տվեց մտածելու, որ *մենք հոգնել ենք, թուլացել ու իրենք կարող են ճնշումն ուժեղացնելով մի բանի հասնել*՝ արդեն իսկ բավականին ծանր հետևանք է: 

Ի դեպ, խորհրդականների պահը մի իդեալականացրու - երբեմն խորհրդականներն իրենք ուղղակի նման դեպքերում վախենում են այնպիսի խորհուրդ տալ, որը միապետին դուր չի գա, էլ չասած, որ, նույնիսկ եթե տվեցին էլ, միապետը կարող է ուղղակի չլսել նման խորհուրդ:

----------

S.L.V. (01.04.2017), Գաղթական (01.04.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

Իմ կարծիքով:
Ալիևը էդքան ապուշ չի, ինքը նույն ձևի ընտրել է ու ընտրելու է իր համար անվտանգ տարբերակը՝ մերժել ցանկացած միջագային «խաղաղապահներով» ու երրորդ կողմի երաշխիքներով տարբերակ: 
Մենակ ապուշը թույլ կտա իր երկրի սահմանին երրորդ կողմի ուժեր տեղակայվեն (եթե նույնիսկ տեսականորեն համարենք, որ «երրորդ կողմը» անշահախնդրորեն խաղաղապահ զորքեր ա ուղարկում, մի հատ էլ ծախս ա անում, որ երկու երկիր իրար չուտեն), դա հավայի պրովակացիաների, օտար ուժերին դիվիդենտներ տալու ու էլի լիքը գլխացավանքների բուն ա:
Ալիևը ինչ-որ «խաղաղությունների» համար չի ապրում ու իր նպատակը բարդ քաղաքական թնջուկների մեջ թաթախվելը չի, ինքն իր համար կայֆարիկ տղա ա, բայց դեբիլ չի, չնայած երևի դեմ չի լինի ազգային հերոս ու պատմական սուպեր-դեմք դառնալ: 
Կարող է շա՜տ վիզ դնել ու հետաքրքիր պլան մտածել սրան նրան կաշառելով, խաղաղապահների իմիտացիայով, պրովակացիայով, վերջնական պատերազմով, որ խոսքի մադրիդյան սկզբունքներով սաղ արվեց, բայց ասենք «Հայաստանի պատճառով» պռավալ եղավ բայց դե մեկ ա՝ խաղուպար չի, ու սա Բուզանդիայի գրավումը չի ու կարող ա էդքան զահլա չկա էլ:
Ալիևը բացի պատերազմից ուրիշ այլընտրանք չունի ու չի էլ ունենա, եթե նույնիսկ հայերը սաղ հանձնեն, մենակ թողեն Սովետական Ղարաբաղի տարածքները, Ալիևը էլի պատերազմելու է (բնականաբար շատ անգամ ավելի նպաստավոր դիրքերով, ապուշ կլինի, եթե չպատերազմի):
Ոչ մի միջազգային սանկցիա չի արգելի Ալիևին պատերազմել, եթե Ալիևը վստահ լինի, որ կարճ ժամանակում հաղթելու է ու գրավելու է Ղարաբաղը կամ գոնե կեսը կամ կեսի կեսն էլ վատ չի լինի: 
Հայերս հող հանձնելով կարանք մենակ արագացնենք պատերազմը, եթե շատ ենք ուզում, բայց դե մենք էլ ոնց որ էդքան ապուշ չենք (հուսով եմ): 
Էս սաղ հավայի էմոցիոնալ ոգևորություն ա էն մարդկանց մոտ, ովքեր խանդավառվել են «միակ գրագետ, ազնիվ, բացառիկ դիվանագետ ու մեծ մտածող»-ի նմանվող մեկի ահավոր իքնավստահ տոնով արված զառանցանքներից, առանց շատ խորանալու դետալների մեջ: Մոտավորապես նման է նրան, որ մի շատ խելացիի տպավորություն թողնող խարիզմատիկ մեկը հանկարծ երկնքից իջներ ու ասեր շուտով բոլորը անմահություն են ձեռք բերելու, բնականաբար գտնվեին լիքը հավատացողներ, ու սկսեին վիճել ու կոպտել անհավատներին:
Ոչինչ, կանցնի:

----------

Lion (01.04.2017), S.L.V. (01.04.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (01.04.2017), Գաղթական (01.04.2017), Տրիբուն (01.04.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

Կարծեմ ԼՏՊ-ն, էս պահի դրությամբ, 8-9 անգամ առավել էր գնահատում ազերիների ռազմական հզորությունը Հայաստանի նկատմամբ, չէ՞: Դեռ կասկած էլ էր հայտնում, որ, քանի գնա, տարբերությունն էլ ավելի է մեծանալու՝ ոչ մեր օգտին:

էս էլ ռուս ռազմական փորձագետների կարծիքը, թե ազրբեջանը ոչ մի համարժեք բան չունի՝ հայկական Իսկանդերներին հակադրելու համար:

այլ հարց է, թե ՌՖ տարածաշրջանային շահը որքան է համընկնում մերինի հետ, բայց չի կարելի չընդունել, որ ռուսներին ձեռնտու է պահպանել ուժերի բալանսը մեր ու ազերիների միջև ու նրանք, դրա համար, կանեն առավելագույնը՝ լինի անժամկետ վարկերի կամ այլ տեսքով:

----------


## Gayl

> Կարծեմ ԼՏՊ-ն, էս պահի դրությամբ, 8-9 անգամ առավել էր գնահատում ազերիների ռազմական հզորությունը Հայաստանի նկատմամբ, չէ՞: Դեռ կասկած էլ էր հայտնում, որ, քանի գնա, տարբերությունն էլ ավելի է մեծանալու՝ ոչ մեր օգտին:
> 
> էս էլ ռուս ռազմական փորձագետների կարծիքը, թե ազրբեջանը ոչ մի համարժեք բան չունի՝ հայկական Իսկանդերներին հակադրելու համար:
> 
> այլ հարց է, թե ՌՖ տարածաշրջանային շահը որքան է համընկնում մերինի հետ, բայց չի կարելի չընդունել, որ ռուսներին ձեռնտու է պահպանել ուժերի բալանսը մեր ու ազերիների միջև ու նրանք, դրա համար, կանեն առավելագույնը՝ լինի անժամկետ վարկերի կամ այլ տեսքով:


Որովհետև Ադրբեջանը ռազմական տեխնիկա գնելու վրա 8-10 անգամ (կամ ավելի շատ) ավելի շատ գումար ա ծախսում, դրա համար էլ էդպիսի գնահատական ա տվել։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Որովհետև Ադրբեջանը ռազմական տեխնիկա գնելու վրա 8-10 անգամ (կամ ավելի շատ) ավելի շատ գումար ա ծախսում, դրա համար էլ էդպիսի գնահատական ա տվել։


հնարավորա, բայց ենթադրում եմ, որ ռուս ռազմական փորձագետները մի քիչ ավելի շատ բան են հասկանում իրենց իսկ ռազմական տեխնիկայից, քան ԼՏՊ-ն:
սա մեկ:

երկրորդը՝ բնականա, որ իրենք ավելի շատ պիտի ծախսեն ու մեզնից մի քանի անգամ ավելի շատ տեխնիկա պիտի գնեն, քանի որ իրենք են հարձակվող կողմը ու պիտի պատրաստ լինեն ավելի մեծ կորուստների:

և երրորդ.
տեսնես էդ ինչից էր, որ իրենց գնած հրթիռները (եթե չեմ սխալվում՝ Արծրուն Հովհաննիսյանը հրապարակել էր դրանց գինը ու հատն արժեր 1մլն ԱՄՆ դոլար) գալիս ընկնում էին մեր տարածք ու չէին պայթում..

----------


## Gayl

> հնարավորա, բայց ենթադրում եմ, որ ռուս ռազմական փորձագետները մի քիչ ավելի շատ բան են հասկանում իրենց իսկ ռազմական տեխնիկայից, քան ԼՏՊ-ն:
> սա մեկ:
> 
> երկրորդը՝ բնականա, որ իրենք ավելի շատ պիտի ծախսեն ու մեզնից մի քանի անգամ ավելի շատ տեխնիկա պիտի գնեն, քանի որ իրենք են հարձակվող կողմը ու պիտի պատրաստ լինեն ավելի մեծ կորուստների:
> 
> և երրորդ.
> տեսնես էդ ինչից էր, որ իրենց գնած հրթիռները (եթե չեմ սխալվում՝ Արծրուն Հովհաննիսյանը հրապարակել էր դրանց գինը ու հատն արժեր 1մլն ԱՄՆ դոլար) գալիս ընկնում էին մեր տարածք ու չէին պայթում..


Ապեր խի ԼՏՊ-ն ասելա, որ Իսկանդերի դեմ հակա զենք կա?։ճճ Եթե ասելա ուրեմն գլուխը պատովն ա տվել, բայց ինձ թվում ա էդպիսի բան չի ասել։
Հա իհարկե հարձակվող կողմը պիտի ավելի շատ ունենա, բայց ինչքան շատ?? 
Դե կարող եմ անձնական կարծիք ասել ու փորձել բացատրել, թե խի չի պայթել, բայց դե ապերս զենքը նենց բան, որ կարա նաև պայթի ու էդ մեկի չպայթելու վրա հույս դնելը մեղմ ասած անմտություն ա։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ապեր խի ԼՏՊ-ն ասելա, որ Իսկանդերի դեմ հակա զենք կա?։ճճ Եթե ասելա ուրեմն գլուխը պատովն ա տվել, բայց ինձ թվում ա էդպիսի բան չի ասել։
> Հա իհարկե հարձակվող կողմը պիտի ավելի շատ ունենա, բայց ինչքան շատ?? 
> Դե կարող եմ անձնական կարծիք ասել ու փորձել բացատրել, թե խի չի պայթել, բայց դե ապերս զենքը նենց բան, որ կարա նաև պայթի ու էդ մեկի չպայթելու վրա հույս դնելը մեղմ ասած անմտություն ա։


Ապեր դե կոնկրետ Իսկանդերի մասին չի ասել, այլ նշելա, որ նրանք մեզնից (իմ հիշելով) 8-9 անգամ ավելի զորեղ են ռազմական առումով, ինչը նաև կրկնվելա իր շատ կողմնակիցների կողմից, մասնավորապես՝ Զուրաբյանի ու Մուսինյանի:
նորից կրկնեմ, որ հնարավորա էս թիվը ճիշտ չեմ հիշում, բայց առողջությունս չի ներում նորից քրքրել իրենց ելույթները: այսպիսով, եթե սխալվում եմ, ավելի քաջատեղյակներին կխնդրեյի ուղղել՝ մեջբերելով տվյալ հատվածը:

ինչ վերաբերումա հարցիդ, թե ինչքան ավելի հզոր պիտի լինի հարձակվող կողմը՝ խնդրեմ հայկական ու ազերիների բանակի ու սպառազինության համեմատությունը: 
կարող ես ինքդ տեսնել, թե ինչքան են մեզնից ավելի «հզոր»:

իհարկե սրանք պաշտոնական տվյալներ են ու ես էլ հակված չեմ դրանց կուրորեն հավատալու:
բայց թերահավատությունս միանշանակ չի, քանի որ երկու կողմն էլ թե՛ որոշ տվյալներ թաքցնելու ու թե՛ որոշները ուռճացնելու ձգտում կարող էին ունենալ:

----------


## Chuk

Գաղթական ջան, ռազմական գործին ու բանակին բոլոր տեղյակներն են պնդում, որ իրենց սպառազինությունը առնվազն մի քանի անգամ գերազանցում ա մերինին։ Կրկնում եմ՝ բոլորը։ Իհարկե Իսկանդերի հզոր զենք ա, սա չենք էլ քննարկում։ Բայց համեմատությունը միայն դրանով չի արվում։ Էստեղ Լևոնի ասածի սխալ ես եթե ուզում փնտրել, շատ-շատ թիվը փոքրացնես, վեճի առարկա սարքես, ոչ ավելին։

Բոլորս էլ հասկանում ենք, որ զուտ սպառազինության մակարդակը բավարար չի պնդումներ անելու համար, թե որ կողմն ա ուժեղ։ Բայց ինքն անկարևոր հանգամանք էլ չի ու իրան անտեսել, կամ էլ ռուս ինչ-որ փորձագետի ասածները հալած յուղի տեղ ընդունել ու գկուխներս ջայլամի նման հողի տակ խոթելն էլ ճիշտ չի։ Բարեբախտաբար մեր բանակի ղեկավարությունը էդ ռուս փորձագետների ասածներով չեն շարժվում, ու եթե չեն էլ հրապարակում, հստակ գիտեն սպառազինությունների տարբերությունների չափը։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Գաղթական

> Գաղթական ջան, ռազմական գործին ու բանակին բոլոր տեղյակներն են պնդում, որ իրենց սպառազինությունը առնվազն մի քանի անգամ գերազանցում ա մերինին։ Կրկնում եմ՝ բոլորը։ Իհարկե Իսկանդերի հզոր զենք ա, սա չենք էլ քննարկում։ Բայց համեմատությունը միայն դրանով չի արվում։ Էստեղ Լևոնի ասածի սխալ ես եթե ուզում փնտրել, շատ-շատ թիվը փոքրացնես, վեճի առարկա սարքես, ոչ ավելին։
> 
> Բոլորս էլ հասկանում ենք, որ զուտ սպառազինության մակարդակը բավարար չի պնդումներ անելու համար, թե որ կողմն ա ուժեղ։ Բայց ինքն անկարևոր հանգամանք էլ չի ու իրան անտեսել, կամ էլ ռուս ինչ-որ փորձագետի ասածները հալած յուղի տեղ ընդունել ու գկուխներս ջայլամի նման հողի տակ խոթելն էլ ճիշտ չի։ Բարեբախտաբար մեր բանակի ղեկավարությունը էդ ռուս փորձագետների ասածներով չեն շարժվում, ու եթե չեն էլ հրապարակում, հստակ գիտեն սպառազինությունների տարբերությունների չափը։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Չուկ ջան վերևում հղում էի տեղադրել կոնկրետ քանակական տարբերությունների մեր ու իրենց միջև:
հղումում նաև նշվածա, որ դրանք էն տեղեկություններն են, որոնք գաղտնի չեն:
ու դրանցում երևումա, որ առավելությունը իրենց կողմնա, բայց նաև էդ առավելությունը էդքան սարսափելի չի, որ ազգովի պանիկայի մեջ ընկնենք:

իսկ ինչի ռուս փորձագետ, որովհետև դրանք ոչ հայ են, ոչ ազերի  :Smile:  
ու ես չառաջարկեցի էդ փորձագետների կարծիքը հալած յուղի տեղ ընդունելով «հասնենք բաքու» գոռալ, բայց և կտրականապես դեմ եմ արտահայտվում մեր ուժերը թերագնահատող ու միզերացնող «յան»-ներին

----------

S.L.V. (01.04.2017)

----------


## Lion

Ի դեպ, ժողովուրդ, մերոնք որոշ բաներ է ունեն թուրքերի համար պատրաստած, որոնց մասին չի բարձրաձայնվում, բայց որոնք, հավատացեք, առիթի դեպքում շատ տհաճ անակնկալ կլինեն թշնամու համար: Ու նաև մի բան էլ՝ ՀՕՊ ու ՌԷՊ համակարգերով մենք իրենցից լավն ենք, իրենցից լավն ենք նաև անձնակազմի պատրաստականության ու մոտիվացվածության առումով:

----------

S.L.V. (01.04.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ի դեպ, ժողովուրդ, մերոնք որոշ բաներ է ունեն թուրքերի համար պատրաստած, որոնց մասին չի բարձրաձայնվում, բայց որոնք, հավատացեք, առիթի դեպքում շատ տհաճ անակնկալ կլինեն թշնամու համար: Ու նաև մի բան էլ՝ ՀՕՊ ու ՌԷՊ համակարգերով մենք իրենցից լավն ենք, իրենցից լավն ենք նաև անձնակազմի պատրաստականության ու մոտիվացվածության առումով:


հա, էս բալանսը միշտ պահպանվելա սկսած Սովետի փլուզումից:
իրենք ավիացիայով են ուժեղ եղել, մենք՝ հակաօդայինով..

----------


## Chuk

Էլի հեռախոսով սխալ թեմայում էի գրել, բերեցի ստեղ.

Գաղթական ջան, հղումդ չեմ պատրաստվում նայել։ Էդ էն ինֆոն չի, որ Լրագիրը ճիշտ բան ներկայացնի։ Ես հաստատ ավելին գիտեմ, ու իմացածս բացարձակ կոնգրեսական աղբյուրներից չի։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lion

> հա, էս բալանսը միշտ պահպանվելա սկսած Սովետի փլուզումից:
> իրենք ավիացիայով են ուժեղ եղել, մենք՝ հակաօդայինով..


Ու նաև՝ սենց թվերը երբեմն խաբուսիկ են: Օրինակ, ադրբեջանական բանակի տանկակազմի թվում մեծ քանակի Տ-55 տանկեր կան, որոնք և բարոյապես, և ֆիզիկապես շատ մաշված են և ավելի շուտ բեռ են, քան իրական մարտական միավոր, բայց... մեծացնում ենմթշնամու տանկակազմի ընդհանուր թիվը և չիմացող մարդու կարող են վախեցնել:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Էլի հեռախոսով սխալ թեմայում էի գրել, բերեցի ստեղ.
> 
> Գաղթական ջան, հղումդ չեմ պատրաստվում նայել։ Էդ էն ինֆոն չի, որ Լրագիրը ճիշտ բան ներկայացնի։ Ես հաստատ ավելին գիտեմ, ու իմացածս բացարձակ կոնգրեսական աղբյուրներից չի։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


եղբայր միշտ չի, որ ճիշտա ինչ որ բանի մասին կարծիք կազմել՝ առանց դրան ծանոթանալու..
ի դեպ՝ իմ հղումը «Իրազեկ քաղաքացիների միավորում»-ի ուսումբասիրությանն էր, որի վերջերս հրապարակած դպրոցների ու մանկապարտեզների տնօրենների ձայնագրություններով ինքդ էլ էիր կւսվել  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

Համոզեցիր, կնայեմ։ Բայց ասելիքս առանձնապես չի փոխվում։ Փակ ինֆոն ավելի շատ ա։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Տրիբուն

Եթե ազերիները մեզանից սպառազինությամբ մի քանի անգա ուժեղ են, ապա պետք ա նաև բարենպաստ դիրքերը իրանց զիջել։ Խելք եմ ասել, է ...

----------

Lion (01.04.2017), S.L.V. (01.04.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Դեմագոգիա գոդ լեվել  :Jpit: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gayl

> Ապեր դե կոնկրետ Իսկանդերի մասին չի ասել, այլ նշելա, որ նրանք մեզնից (իմ հիշելով) 8-9 անգամ ավելի զորեղ են ռազմական առումով, ինչը նաև կրկնվելա իր շատ կողմնակիցների կողմից, մասնավորապես՝ Զուրաբյանի ու Մուսինյանի:
> նորից կրկնեմ, որ հնարավորա էս թիվը ճիշտ չեմ հիշում, բայց առողջությունս չի ներում նորից քրքրել իրենց ելույթները: այսպիսով, եթե սխալվում եմ, ավելի քաջատեղյակներին կխնդրեյի ուղղել՝ մեջբերելով տվյալ հատվածը:
> 
> ինչ վերաբերումա հարցիդ, թե ինչքան ավելի հզոր պիտի լինի հարձակվող կողմը՝ խնդրեմ հայկական ու ազերիների բանակի ու սպառազինության համեմատությունը: 
> կարող ես ինքդ տեսնել, թե ինչքան են մեզնից ավելի «հզոր»:
> 
> իհարկե սրանք պաշտոնական տվյալներ են ու ես էլ հակված չեմ դրանց կուրորեն հավատալու:
> բայց թերահավատությունս միանշանակ չի, քանի որ երկու կողմն էլ թե՛ որոշ տվյալներ թաքցնելու ու թե՛ որոշները ուռճացնելու ձգտում կարող էին ունենալ:


Գաղթական ջան ախպերական թարգի :Cool: 
2016 թ. տարեսկզբի տվյալներն են։ Կհիշացնես ինչով մեզ խփեցին, որ համ մեծ սխալանքով գնաց համ էլ հրթիռների կեսը չպայթեց?? Դրա մասին խոսք չկա քո տված տվյալների մեջ։ Մենք ինչ ուղղաթիռ խփեցինք? 1980 թ-ի?? ու էդ մոդելի մասին վապշե ոչ մի տառ չկա գրած։ Բա տեսնում ես շատերն են հավատացել էս տվյալներին ու պարզվեց, որ ԱԹՍ ներ ունեն ու էն էլ շատ վտանգավոր ու նորից քո ցուցակում չկա ու գիտես ինչքան բան չկա քո ցուցակում ու ինչքան մեծ սխալանքներ կան թվերի մեջ??? 
Ապեր եթե վիճում ես, որ Լևոնին հակադարձես ապա ավելի լավ ա չանես։

----------

Mephistopheles (02.04.2017)

----------


## S.L.V.

Լավ, ասենք թե մենք իսկանդեր էլ չունեինք իրանք էլ մեզանից ամեն հարցով առավել են: Ինչ, պիտի տակներս լցենք ասենք սաղ ձեզ լինի? ) Էտ ինչ նոր մտածելակերպա? ) Հայի ուժը միշտ եղելա իր ոգու մեջ առաջին հերթին: Իսկ թշնամուց ունեցածն էլ կարելիա խլել եթե խելացի վարվել: Առաջի Արցախյան պատերազմը վառ օրինակ: Ճիշտա, զենքն ու քանակը նշանակություն ունեն, բայց պակաս նշանակություն չունեն խիզախությունը, քաջությունը, զինվորի ոգին ու մղումները, խորամանկ ու ճիշտ որոշումներ կայացնելու ունակությունները, տեղանքը, զբաղեցրած դիրքերը, եղանակը ու լիքը լիքը տարբեր գործոններ: Ու էտ ամեն ինչից ամենակարևորը էտ ոգինա: Պատերազմում հենց ոգինա հաղթում: Եթե դու ավելի ուժեղ ես ոգով, ուրեմն համարի հաղթած ես: 

ադրբեջանական քարոզչության նպատակը հայի ոգին կոտրելնա: Թե էտ սպառազինության տարբերության վրա ուշադրություն գրավելը, թե տնտեսական բլոկադան, թե մնացած ոլորտներում հաղթանակներ տանելու ցանկությունը: Իրանք էլ շատ լավ են հասկանում, որ եթե կարողացար կոտրել հակառակորդի ոգին, կհաղթես: Իսկ ոգին նրանումա կայանում, որ դու գնում ես կռվելու ամեն գնով հաղթանակ տանելու ու քեզ համար մեկ են հետևանքները: Այ էտա իսկական ոգին ու եթե էտ ոգին հայի մոտ մնաց հա էլ հաղթելու ենք: Իսկ վախը - առաջին ամենամեծ գործոննա պարտության: Վախեցար - համարի պարտվեցիր:

----------

Lion (02.04.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Ապեր, տակը լցրած մարդ չկա, առխային եղի։ Սաղիս դուխը տեղն ա։ Եթե էնպես լինի, որ ընթացքը բերի պատերազմի, ապա կջարդենք իրանց։

Բայց էդ չի նշանակում, որ ամեն ինչ իրատեսորեն չպիտի գնահատենք, ու որ չպետք ա ձգտենք պատերազմից խուսափել։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------

S.L.V. (02.04.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Գաղթական ջան ախպերական թարգի
> 2016 թ. տարեսկզբի տվյալներն են։ Կհիշացնես ինչով մեզ խփեցին, որ համ մեծ սխալանքով գնաց համ էլ հրթիռների կեսը չպայթեց?? Դրա մասին խոսք չկա քո տված տվյալների մեջ։ Մենք ինչ ուղղաթիռ խփեցինք? 1980 թ-ի?? ու էդ մոդելի մասին վապշե ոչ մի տառ չկա գրած։ Բա տեսնում ես շատերն են հավատացել էս տվյալներին ու պարզվեց, որ ԱԹՍ ներ ունեն ու էն էլ շատ վտանգավոր ու նորից քո ցուցակում չկա ու գիտես ինչքան բան չկա քո ցուցակում ու ինչքան մեծ սխալանքներ կան թվերի մեջ??? 
> Ապեր եթե վիճում ես, որ Լևոնին հակադարձես ապա ավելի լավ ա չանես։


Գայլ ջան ցուցակը իմը չի եղբայր, իմ կազմածը չի:
ու չեմ կարա պնդել, թե 100%-ոցա, բայց նշածդ կետերի մասին տես թե ինչ ինֆո գտա.

ըստ հայկական աղբյուրների մեր խոցած ուղղաթիռներն եղել են ՄԻ-24 (հղման մեջ ասվումա, որ դրանցից իրանք 26-ն ունեն, իսկ մենք խոցել էինք 2-ը):
ինչպես նաև հղումն ասումա՝ մեջբերում.
«Դրանք նախագծվել են 1960-ականներից 1980-ականներին:»
*նախագծվել* են.. արտադրության թվի մասին խոսք չկա:
ու սա համապատասխանումա նաև Վիքիպեդիայի հետ, որն ասումա՝ առաջին թռիչքը ՄԻ-24-ով իրականացվելա 1969թ-ին, իսկ շահագործվել սկսվելա 1971-ից:

խոշոր տրամաչափի զինուժից մեր դեմ ապրիլին օգտագործվեց նաև Սոլնցեպյոկ (220մմ տրամաչափ) ու Սմերչ (300մմ տրամաչափ):
ճիշտա՝ հղման մեջ նշվածա Սոլնցեպյոկի անունն ու չի նշված Սմերչինը, բայց սենց նախադասություն կա.
«Դրանցից թվով 48-ը 200 մմ-ից մեծ տրամաչափի են:»


նորից՝ չեմ պնդում, թե մեջբերածս հղումը վերին ատյանի ճշմարտություննա, բայց բավարարա մոտավոր պատկեր ստանալու համար:
ու երբ համեմատում ես էս թվերը հայտարարվող «մեզնից 8-9 անգամ ավելի հզոր են» մերկապարանոց հայտարարության հետ, հասկանում ես, որ եթե հայտաւարողը առնվազն չի տիրապետում ազրբեջանի սպառազինության վերաբերյալ իրական գաղտնի թվերին, ուրեմն նա սովորական մանիպուլյատորա...
էս իմ անձնական կարծիքնա իհարկե

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ ջան ցուցակը իմը չի եղբայր, իմ կազմածը չի:
> ու չեմ կարա պնդել, թե 100%-ոցա, բայց նշածդ կետերի մասին տես թե ինչ ինֆո գտա.
> 
> ըստ հայկական աղբյուրների մեր խոցած ուղղաթիռներն եղել են ՄԻ-24 (հղման մեջ ասվումա, որ դրանցից իրանք 26-ն ունեն, իսկ մենք խոցել էինք 2-ը):
> ինչպես նաև հղումն ասումա՝ մեջբերում.
> «Դրանք նախագծվել են 1960-ականներից 1980-ականներին:»
> *նախագծվել* են.. արտադրության թվի մասին խոսք չկա:
> ու սա համապատասխանումա նաև Վիքիպեդիայի հետ, որն ասումա՝ առաջին թռիչքը ՄԻ-24-ով իրականացվելա 1969թ-ին, իսկ շահագործվել սկսվելա 1971-ից:
> 
> ...


Ապեր էդ թվերը մոռացի։ Լևոնը էս դեպքում շատ ավելի քիչ ա սխալվում։
Եթե ասում ա 200 մմ բարձր ու կոնկրետ սոնցեպլյոկ ա նշվում ուրեմն դա նշանակում ա, որ ամենահզորն ինքն էր, բայց պարզվեց դա էդպես չի։
Մեր խփած ուղղաթիռը ժամանակակից սպառազինությամբ հագեցած ուղղաթիռ ա եղել ու վոպշմ ապեր ջան :Wink: 
Թշնամուն չենք թերագնահատում, ռեալ հասկանում ենք ինչ ունեն ու ինչի են ընդունակ, որպեսզի կարողանանք դեմներն առնենք։

----------

Chuk (02.04.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե ազերիները մեզանից սպառազինությամբ մի քանի անգա ուժեղ են, ապա պետք ա նաև բարենպաստ դիրքերը իրանց զիջել։ Խելք եմ ասել, է ...


իրանց չենք զիջում

----------


## Vaio

> Օրինակ, էլի, ինչ գաղտնիք բացեց, որ չգիտեինք - ես, ճիշտն ասած, երկու ինտերվյուներն էլ լսել եմ, առանձնապես նոր բան չեմ լսել, հատկապես երկրորդում: Դե իսկ բուռն քննարկումների պահով՝ է ելել, ազգին զայրացնող, անընդունելի բաներ է ասում, քննարկում ենք - նույն կերպ, որ ասեր, ասենք, Եղեռն չի եղել, ավելի բուռն կքննարկեինք...


Գաղտնիք կոչվածը էն էր, որ, օրինակ՝ ասեց, որ մինչ օրս բոլոր իշխանությունները բանակցել են այն փաստաթղթերի շուրջ, որտեղ կա տարածքներ տալու կետ: Օրինակ սա իմ համար նորություն էր (որ բոլորն էլ պատրաստ են տարածք զիջել): Ու ինքը ասում էր, որ եթե ես (ԼՏՊ-ն) տարածքներ տալու մասին բարձրաձայնում եմ, ուրեմն ե?ս եմ ազգի դավաճանը: Ստացվումա, գլոբալ առումով բոլորն էլ նույն սկզբունքով են բանակցում: 

Եվ ընդհանուր առմամբ հետաքրքիր բաներ ասում էր:

----------


## Lion

> Գաղտնիք կոչվածը էն էր, որ, օրինակ՝ ասեց, որ մինչ օրս բոլոր իշխանությունները բանակցել են այն փաստաթղթերի շուրջ, որտեղ կա տարածքներ տալու կետ: Օրինակ սա իմ համար նորություն էր


Իսկ ինձ համար, օրինակ, նորություն չէր: Սա գաղտնիք չէ, որ բոլոր բանակցություններում էլ այդ հարցը կա, ուղղակի մենք գիտենք, որ բոլորը ձև են անում, իսկ ԼՏՊ-ն իրոք անկեղծ է:

----------

S.L.V. (02.04.2017), Գաղթական (02.04.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ ինձ համար, օրինակ, նորություն չէր: Սա գաղտնիք չէ, որ բոլոր բանակցություններում էլ այդ հարցը կա, ուղղակի մենք գիտենք, որ բոլորը ձև են անում, իսկ ԼՏՊ-ն իրոք անկեղծ է:


Լիոն ջան, քեզ էլ դնեն, դու էլ ես նույն տարբերակների շուրջ բանակցելու... ում էլ դնեն....

----------


## Lion

Է հա, բայց այլ հարց է՝ ես ի վերջո ինչ որ բան կտայի, թե ոչ - ես չէի տա...

----------


## Chuk

> Է հա, բայց այլ հարց է՝ ես ի վերջո ինչ որ բան կտայի, թե ոչ - ես չէի տա...


Դու էս թեմայում քվեարկել ես «Ժամանակի որևէ պահին, բարենպաստ պայմանների ու երաշխիքների դեպքում, կարող է լինել փոխզիջում, այդ թվում տարածք՝ կարգավիճակի դիմաց տարբերակով» տարբերակի օգտին, էլ մի ձևեր թափիր։

Կամ էլ խոստովանիր, որ չես կողմնորոշվել որն ա ճիշտ, որը սխալ։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lion

Արտակ ջան, իդեալում՝ այո, «Ժամանակի որևէ պահին, բարենպաստ պայմանների ու երաշխիքների դեպքում, կարող է լինել փոխզիջում, այդ թվում տարածք՝ կարգավիճակի դիմաց տարբերակով», բայց ես գործնականում վստահ եմ, որ նման բան չի լինի, դրա համար չէի տա:

Իդեալում ճիշտն այս տարբերակն է, բայց, գործնականում ես այն բացառում եմ, հասկանում ես?

----------

S.L.V. (02.04.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Այ էս ա ձեր պատկերացրած քաղաքականությունը. դեմագոգ, պոպուլիստ, ոչ սկզբունքային, մուտիլովկաներով։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------

Աթեիստ (02.04.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

Չուկ ջան բա ե՞րբ ես խոստացածդ երկրորդ հարցումը բացելու:
ասում էիր կետերը նախօրոք կքննարկենք բան..
գոնե մենք էլ մի քիչ քվեարկենք էլի՝ սկզբունքային ու առանց մուտիլովկաների ))

----------

Տրիբուն (02.04.2017)

----------


## Lion

> Այ էս ա ձեր պատկերացրած քաղաքականությունը. դեմագոգ, պոպուլիստ, ոչ սկզբունքային, մուտիլովկաներով։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Իրականում՝ *ճկուն*  :Smile:  Իսկ ով ասաց, որ պետք է միշտ ոչխարային ազնվություն դրսևորել? Եթե երկրի ու ազգի շահերից բխի, այո, պետք է խաբել էլ, ֆռռացնել էլ, աչքերին թոզ էլ փչել, ժամանակ շահել, ուժեղանալ և սպասել, որ թշնամին թուլանա, կործանվի կամ՝ կործանել նրան հենց սեփական ջանքերով:

----------

S.L.V. (02.04.2017), Գաղթական (02.04.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան բա ե՞րբ ես խոստացածդ երկրորդ հարցումը բացելու:
> ասում էիր կետերը նախօրոք կքննարկենք բան..
> գոնե մենք էլ մի քիչ քվեարկենք էլի՝ սկզբունքային ու առանց մուտիլովկաների ))


Չգիտեմ։ Մի քիչ խախանդվի, հետո

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------

Գաղթական (02.04.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Իրականում՝ *ճկուն*  Իսկ ով ասաց, որ պետք է միշտ ոչխարային ազնվություն դրսևորել? Եթե երկրի ու ազգի շահերից բխի, այո, պետք է խաբել էլ, ֆռռացնել էլ, աչքերին թոզ էլ փչել, ժամանակ շահել, ուժեղանալ և սպասել, որ թշնամին թուլանա, կործանվի կամ՝ կործանել նրան հենց սեփական ջանքերով:


Ճկուն՝ սեփական «հող չտվող», «ոչմիթիզհողական» տիտղոսների համար։ Իրականում հիմար, ու ժամանակն ի վնաս մեզ օգտագործող։ Խոսքը գործող ու նախորդ իշխանության մասին է՝ Քոչի ու սերժիկի։ Ուրիշ ի՞նչ պետք ա իրանցից սովորեիր։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lion

Իրենք սկիզբը ճիշտ են արել՝ հող չտալ: Շարունակությունն է որոշակիորեն թերի արվել՝ ժամանակը օգտագործել և ուժեղանալ:

----------


## Chuk

Շատ լավ: Ժողովուրդը չընտրեց մեզ: Հաջորդ պահին եթե արթնանանք մի Հայաստանում, որտեղ գիշերը Սերժը որոշել է ստորագրել համապատասխան փաստաթուղթը, կխոսենք էն մասին, թե ովքեր են «հող հանձնողները» ու ժողովրդին խափողները:

----------


## Gayl

> Շատ լավ: Ժողովուրդը չընտրեց մեզ: Հաջորդ պահին եթե արթնանանք մի Հայաստանում, որտեղ գիշերը Սերժը որոշել է ստորագրել համապատասխան փաստաթուղթը, կխոսենք էն մասին, թե ովքեր են «հող հանձնողները» ու ժողովրդին խափողները:


Ու դու կլինես էն մարդկանցից մեկը ով կասի, որ ճիշտ են արել։

----------


## Chuk

Գել ախպեր, ես համարել ու համարում եմ, որ դրան այլընտրանք չկա։ Բայց իմ համար անընդունելի ա դա ծածուկ անելու քաղաքականությունը, ժողովրդին խաբելով մեջքի հետևում անելը։ Բայց դե տեսնենք։

Կարող ա իրականում էս ամենը նշանակում ա, որ մենք իսկապես ընտրում ենք պատերազմով հարցը լուծելու ճանապարհը։

Ինքս էս թեման մարած չեմ համարում։ Դեռ կխոսենք։

----------


## Gayl

> Գել ախպեր, ես համարել ու համարում եմ, որ դրան այլընտրանք չկա։ Բայց իմ համար անընդունելի ա դա ծածուկ անելու քաղաքականությունը, ժողովրդին խաբելով մեջքի հետևում անելը։ Բայց դե տեսնենք։
> 
> Կարող ա իրականում էս ամենը նշանակում ա, որ մենք իսկապես ընտրում ենք պատերազմով հարցը լուծելու ճանապարհը։
> 
> Ինքս էս թեման մարած չեմ համարում։ Դեռ կխոսենք։


Պատերազմ? Մենք էդ տարբերակը չենք ուզում Չուկ։ 
Ժղովուրդը իր ընտրությունն արել ա ու կարծում եմ ժողովրդին արժանի իշխանություն ընտրվեց։

----------


## Chuk

> Պատերազմ? Մենք էդ տարբերակը չենք ուզում Չուկ։ 
> Ժղովուրդը իր ընտրությունն արել ա ու կարծում եմ ժողովրդին արժանի իշխանություն ընտրվեց։


Ժողովրդի մասին չէի: Չենք մոռանում, որ ՀՀԿ առաջին համարը Վիգենն ա՝ «ազգ-բանակ» կոնցեպտով: Ես ակնկալում եմ, որ պիտի հստակեցում լինի առաջիկա ամիսներին էս հարցում:

----------

Gayl (03.04.2017)

----------


## Lion

> Շատ լավ: Ժողովուրդը չընտրեց մեզ: Հաջորդ պահին եթե արթնանանք մի Հայաստանում, որտեղ գիշերը Սերժը որոշել է ստորագրել համապատասխան փաստաթուղթը, կխոսենք էն մասին, թե ովքեր են «հող հանձնողները» ու ժողովրդին խափողները:


Ով էլ հող հանձնեց, կսրբվի, հեռու կքշվի ժողովրդի հորձանքի կողմից:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ով էլ հող հանձնեց, կսրբվի, հեռու կքշվի ժողովրդի հորձանքի կողմից:


ոչ մի բան էլ չի լինի...

----------


## Lion

Ես ավելի լավատես եմ, բայց, ամեն դեպքում, Աստված չանի դրան հասնի...

----------


## Lion

*Խաղաղություն, Խաղաղություն*...

* Տրիբունի* ասած էն խաչով իր ժողովրդի հետ զոհ գնացող տերտերին հիշեցի...

*Մերն է ոչ միայն Ղարաբաղը այլև Հայաստանը, որը ստեղծվել է ադրբեջանական հողերի վրա․․․*

----------


## Chuk

> *Խաղաղություն, Խաղաղություն*...
> 
> * Տրիբունի* ասած էն խաչով իր ժողովրդի հետ զոհ գնացող տերտերին հիշեցի...
> 
> *Մերն է ոչ միայն Ղարաբաղը այլև Հայաստանը, որը ստեղծվել է ադրբեջանական հողերի վրա․․․*


աԲյեր, էս ադրբեջանական ֆեյք սայտեր ես նայըմ-մայըմ, ամոթ ա  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> աԲյեր, էս ադրբեջանական ֆեյք սայտեր ես նայըմ-մայըմ, ամոթ ա


Ադրբեջանականը վստահ չեմ, բայց ոնց կարա լուրջ մարդը սենց սայտից մեջբերում անի՝ անկախ բովանդակությունից: Ամոթ ա, ամոթ: Մի քիչ մեդիագրագիտություն սովորեք:

----------


## Chuk

> *Խաղաղություն, Խաղաղություն*...
> 
> * Տրիբունի* ասած էն խաչով իր ժողովրդի հետ զոհ գնացող տերտերին հիշեցի...
> 
> *Մերն է ոչ միայն Ղարաբաղը այլև Հայաստանը, որը ստեղծվել է ադրբեջանական հողերի վրա․․․*


FYI
2015 թվականի ԱՅՍՕՐ հաղորդման ռեպորտաժ ա: Կայքը, որը տեղադրել ես, անննասուն սայտ ա, անմիջապես ջնջիր հղումը մոտիցդ ու էլ մի այցելիր (սա բարեկամական խորհուրդ ա):

----------


## Տրիբուն

Լիոն, իրոք, լիքը օգտակար զբաղմունք կա էս կյանքում, մինչև Ալիևին հղում անելը չերեզ ինչ-որ կասկածելի կայք։ Որ Ալիևի կամ ադրբեջանցիների ամեն դուրս տված էշությանը ուշադրություն դարձնենք, սաղ կյանքներս չի հերիքի: Ու վաբշե, պատմության բաժնում էլ քննարկած կլինենք էս - ադրբեջանցիներն անասուն են, իրանք կարող ա հավատում են որ իրանք հինավուրց ու արարիչ ազգ են, ու որ Մոցարտը հին ադրբեջացի ա: Էտ չի նշանակում, որ պետք ա գլխապատառ հերքել էտ անասունությունը, քանի որ դրանով հավասարվում ես ադրբեջանցուն, քննարկման մեջ ես մտնում իրա հետ, իրան կարևորություն ես հաղորդում։

----------


## Lion

Լավ, քարերով մի խփեք - ֆեյսբուքով հղումը եկավ, ես էլ առանձնապես չխորացա... Իրանցնա, հա? Չգիտեի... Կարաք սաղ ջնջեք...

----------


## Եկվոր

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Եկվոր

> Scenario I is fairly likely to materialize. Fearing a loss in the next war, Armenia’s de facto leadership may preemptively surrender liberated territories and sign a peace deal mediated by the Minsk group. This, however, will not lead to a permanent solution. Armenian concessions on the eastern front are unlikely to contain the Azeri appetite to regain NK in its entirety, making a peace arrangement temporary. Having weakened NK and Armenia— both militarily and in terms of the population’s morale (as a result of concessions), Azerbaijan will attack once it feels it has the capacity to retake NK by force. A weaker Armenia or a stronger Azerbaijan will continue to remain dependent on the major powers in a new no war, no peace state of affairs that will ensue, since neither one will be allowed to win the war. The ongoing standoff will require constant foreign mediation to remain in check.
> The consequences of this for Armenia as well as Iran and the West—Washington, in particular—will
> be wholly negative. With Armenia almost certainly brought to its knees, there will be little, if anything, in the way of Turkish expansion eastwards, its virtual consolidation with Azerbaijan and almost certainly further plans for regional domination.
> Scenario II is the likeliest one of all three to take place. While it will preserve the de facto sovereignty of Armenia perhaps the region. It will use its in uence with Armenia and Azerbaijan to limit the joint US-Iran advances and Turkey’s regional aspirations. Given how predictable this scenario and its consequences are, we skip the discussion and move to the next scenario.
> While appearing to be the least likely, Scenario III offers the most promise for all sides. A stronger Armenia that can consolidate its domestic economic and international position and offer security guarantees to Azerbaijan against more imminent threats from Russia, Iran, and its own minorities via a security arrangement (that has integrated markets as an added bonus) offers a positive direction to all. If Armenia maintains a suf cient degree of independence from Russia and builds strong relations with the West, Georgia may join this Armenian-Azerbaijan alliance by expanding both its economic market and security arrangements.
> Armenia has an interest in strengthening its position in the region. Russia’s continued meddling in the Caucasus is not in the best interest of Armenia in the long run as this relationship unavoidably assumes a subordination of the interests of Armenia to those of Russia. An ability to replace the reliance on Russia with an arrangement that has a stronger Armenia  anked by Georgia and Azerbaijan might be more bene cial for Armenia in the long run.
> If Scenario I can be credibly eliminated (by helping Armenia regain its potential strength), the Azerbaijani leadership too might be interested in Scenario III. This is because Aliyev—with a long expected tenure and virtually unchallenged ability to transfer his power to someone from his family or a close clan member—is likely to be tempted
> by the promise of future economic development in his country and the region. The likelihood of this outcome is considerably higher for Aliyev than Sargsyan, whose decision-making must be in uenced by the expectation of a much shorter tenure in politics and a lack of ability to pass power in an unchallenged fashion to hand-picked successors.
> In conclusion, we see the solution based on the scenarios above as follows. It is in the West’s best interest to wrestle Armenia from under the Russian sphere of in uence and assist it with creating an unambiguous superiority over (or at a minimum parity with) Azerbaijan. This will allow Armenia to maintain the current status quo as the basis for the NK solution, which could include its commitment to allowing a gradual return of Azerbaijani refugees to NK and the creation of a joint security umbrella in the Caucasus.54 This will pave the way for the creation of a common Transcaucasian economic market, with major possibilities for building truly competitive sectors/economies and—in the case of a successful US-Iran rapprochement—energy transit and Europe-Asia infrastructure projects.
> A meaningful regime change in Armenia is a prerequisite for the country to regain the upper hand in the con ict to provide what is likely to amount to the most credible guarantee against the restarting of the war and for long-lasting peace in the region.55 To unlock the potential of regional integration, the process has to be led by a leadership in Yerevan that is clean and enjoys the support of its people, but also understands the risks and pitfalls involved. To prevent Scenario I from materializing and to jumpstart Scenario III, the change in regime needs to take place before the start of a new war. together with most, if not all, liberated territories, the implications of this scenario are easy to predict: one can simply project forward the economic and demographic trends of the past 5-7 years to see what the future may bring to Armenia in such a case. Declining living standards, growing poverty, rampant corruption, and absence of the rule of law will further reduce Armenia’s population (perhaps below 1.5 million within the next 3-5 years) and bury the dreams of economic recovery and progress. In terms of the distribution of geopolitical in uence under this scenario, Russia will continue to call the shots in


Հիշում եմ... մի 8-9 տարի առաջ մի ռուսերեն, իմ կարծիքով անթարգմանելի արտահայտության համար ինձ կարգալույծ արեցին

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հիշում եմ... մի 8-9 տարի առաջ մի ռուսերեն, իմ կարծիքով անթարգմանելի արտահայտության համար ինձ կարգալույծ արեցին



Դա *մեջբերում* էր  :Wink: 

Հետո ժամանակները փոխվում են  :Cool:

----------


## anslov

> Ժամանակն է դուրս գալ «Քաղաքական քննարկումներ թեմայից դուրս» թեմայի շրջանակներից ու էս հարցը ավելի հանգիստ ու կոնկրետ քննարկել: Լրիվ առանձացված:


Լևոնը իհարեկ մեր հետսովետական շրջանի  միակ անալիտիկն է, ով իվիճակի է կատարել տեսական անալիզ ու դա ճշգրտորեն  արտապատկերել ռեալության վրա:
Իր Հոդվածի բոլոր կետերը մասնավորապես էս մի երկու ամիս է, "միջազգայինի" կողմից  հրատապ իրականացվում են որպես  լավ պատրաստված  ու իրենց համար ամեն մի դետալով հայտնի պրիմիտիվ օպերացիա:

Բայց:
Լևոնի էս հոդվածում  ասածը էնքանով է անընդունելի, քանի որ իր ասածը կիսատ է: Համակարգը կիսատ է գծագրված, ու կարևոր սկզբնական մասը լրիվ դուրս է թողնված՛
Ինքը պետք է սկսի առնվազն 1988թվի փետրվարից:
............
Ինքը նաև պարտավոր ա տալ եզրակացությունը:

-Ինչքանով էր ճիշտ սկսել ղարաբաղյան շարջումը
-Ինչ  ենք շահելու մենք  1988-ի հետ համեմատ այդ "միջազգայինի" կողմից ստիպողաբար կնքվելիք  համաձայնագրի կնքումից հետո 
-Ինչ ենք կորցնելու  մենք  1988-ի հետ համեմատ այդ "միջազգայինի" կողմից ստիպողաբար կնքվելիք  համաձայնագրի կնքումից հետո 

Միգուցք Լևոն համար ինքնասիրության հարց է հավանաբար, որ ինքը չի շեշտում որ մենք իր գլխավորությամբ ,սխալվել ենք  իսկզբանե:

----------


## Եկվոր

> Դա *մեջբերում* էր 
> 
> Հետո ժամանակները փոխվում են


Ձեզ մոտ ժամանակները փոխվում են, իրավիճակները` ոչ: Դուք ինչպե՞ս եք տարբերում մեջբերումը չմեջբերումից :Sad: 27.03.2017, 01:10)

----------


## Chuk

> Ձեզ մոտ ժամանակները փոխվում են, իրավիճակները` ոչ: Դուք ինչպե՞ս եք տարբերում մեջբերումը չմեջբերումից27.03.2017, 01:10)


Որ շատ չփորփրեմ, խնդրում եմ, կասե՞ք ի՞նչ մեջբերման կամ չմեջբերման մասին է խոսքը ու ինչն է, որ մեր մոտ ժամանակի ընթացքում նույնն է մնում՝ նույնքան սխալ:

Համենայն դեպս ասեմ, որ հարցս հեգնանք չունի, ուզում եմ հասկանալ:

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն ջան, անցնելու ա ՀԱԿ-ը ԱԺ:
> 
> Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk





> Եսիմ, տեսնենք, չեմ բացառում, բայց ավելի շատ հակված եմ հակառակի օգտին: Ակնարկն այն էր, որ իշխանությունները կթողնեն անցնել, իսկ ես կարծում եմ՝ կգցեն, կօգտագործեն ու... կգցեն:





> Հարյուր տոկոս անցնելու ա ՀԱԿ-ը: Մեր իշխանություններին ինչ-ինչ բայց մուտիլովչիկ, ջուր պղտորող դեմագոգներ ինչքան ասես պետք են, էնքան որ մարդկանց ուշադրությունը միշտ շեղված լինի, գլուխներն էլ՝ լարված: Էս դեպքում հնդկական սերիալներ էլ կարելի է հավայի ցույց չտալ «հանրային» ալիքներով:



Հեյ գիտի օրեր...

Ափսոս, Բյուրը գնաց...

Փաստորեն ՀԱԿ-ը չանցավ ԱԺ...  :Think:

----------


## Varzor

> Հեյ գիտի օրեր...
> 
> Ափսոս, Բյուրը գնաց...
> 
> Փաստորեն ՀԱԿ-ը չանցավ ԱԺ...


Անցել է, ուղղակի անունը ՔՊ է  :Wink:

----------


## Lion

Այն ժամանակ չանցավ, ապեր, փաստորեն ճիշտ կանխատեսում էի արել... 

Մոռացել էի այս մասին, ապեր, նոր պատահական տեսա, երբ փորփրում էի ակումբը...

Հաճելի էր ճիշտ լինելը:

----------


## Varzor

> Այն ժամանակ չանցավ, ապեր, փաստորեն ճիշտ կանխատեսում էի արել... 
> 
> Մոռացել էի այս մասին, ապեր, նոր պատահական տեսա, երբ փորփրում էի ակումբը...
> 
> Հաճելի էր ճիշտ լինելը:


Դա տրամաբանական էր, քանզի ՀԱԿ-ը որպես քաղաքական ուժ իր խնդիրը կատարել էր՝ "ծնել" էր նախկին իշխանությունների հետ որևէ բարիդրացիական կապ չունեցող քաղաքական ուժերի։

Հ․Գ․
Մեկա, ակումբում էս պահին մենակ մեկ մարգարե ունենք  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

... և այդ մեկ մարգարեն... *դու ես*  :LOL: 

Ես այսօր մի քանի այլ պռագնոզներ ևս հիշեցի, մի օր դրանց մասին էլ կգրեմ...

----------


## Varzor

> ... և այդ մեկ մարգարեն... *դու ես* 
> 
> Ես այսօր մի քանի այլ պռագնոզներ ևս հիշեցի, մի օր դրանց մասին էլ կգրեմ...


Բնավ ես չեմ, ես հետևորդներից եմ  :Smile: 
 @Յոհաննես մարգարե, ու՞ր ես։

Պրագնոզների ամբողջ առավելությունն էլ հենց դրանում է, որ կարող են իրականություն դառնալ  :Smile:

----------

Lion (07.06.2020)

----------

